# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL A/K Κολωνός (Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος, Κολοκυνθού, Σεπόλια)

## MpiSkoTaKi

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

γνωρίζετε ποτε θα αρχίσουν τα έργα στο Κολωνό ? μιας και είναι διπλα στο Περιστέρι μήπως αρχίσουν 2016 ?

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Κανενα νεο για Κολωνο  ?

----------


## giannakis1984

απότι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει κανένα φως στον ορίζοντα....δεν γνωρίζω κάτι....απλά κρίνω απο την κίνηση που υπάρχει στο νήμα  :Smile:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

έχουμε κατι νεότερο σχετικά με VDSL εδώ ?

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση (επίσημη ή ανεπίσημη) για αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων σε οποιοδήποτε από τα 10 αστικά κέντρα του δήμου Αθηναίων.

----------


## mike_871

> Δεν υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση (επίσημη ή ανεπίσημη) για αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων σε οποιοδήποτε από τα 10 αστικά κέντρα του δήμου Αθηναίων.


Υπηρξε μια ενημερωση αλλα μαλλον ματαιωθηκε

----------


## rozak

> Υπηρξε μια ενημερωση αλλα μαλλον ματαιωθηκε


Για πες, για πες.

Έτσι για να ξέρουμε ποιόν θα συχτιρίζουμε!

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

καποιο νεο παιδια?

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Αγαπητέ κύριε *,

Σε απάντηση του αιτήματός σας, αναφορικά με την παροχή VDSL πρόσβασης στην περιοχή του Κολωνού θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε τα εξής:

Βάσει ενημέρωσης που λάβαμε από το τεχνικό τμήμα της περιοχής σας, θα θέλαμε να σας γνωστοποιήσουμε ότι δεν προβλέπεται εντός του τρέχοντος έτους η αναβάθμιση του δικτύου σας ώστε να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL ταχύτητες.

Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας και για οποιοδήποτε επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση χρειαστείτε

Για τη Δ/νση Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών
Με εκτίμηση,

*
Τηλ.: 210633*
Φαξ: 210340*

----------


## Eliaskat

http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthre...=423695&page=2

τι λει εδω αυτος ρε παιδες?

και εδω ανακοινωσεις... 

http://gr.pcmag.com/ote/13135/news/o...-periokhes-kal

----------


## Kolonos

Περιμένουμε όταν κατέβει πιο κάτω η vdsl και σε μας.
Η Voda δίνει πάντως λίγο πιο πάνω από τον Άγιο Μελέτη εκεί στην Αγία Σοφίας

----------


## pankostas

> http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthre...=423695&page=2
> 
> τι λει εδω αυτος ρε παιδες?
> 
> και εδω ανακοινωσεις... 
> 
> http://gr.pcmag.com/ote/13135/news/o...-periokhes-kal


Αρθρο του 2014???

----------


## Eliaskat

ναι απο το 2014 λεγανε οτι θα μπει στην περιοχη μας

----------


## jkoukos

Η συγκεκριμένη δημοσίευση, δεν αφορούσε μόνο καμπίνες, αλλά αναβάθμιση και αστικών κέντρων για VDSL (δεν έδιναν/δίνουν όλα στη χώρα). Στην ίδια ανακοίνωση υπήρχε και η περιφέρεια του χωριού μου στην επαρχία, που πλέον σε 3 από τα 5 αστικά κέντρα προσφέρεται VDSL, αλλά για καμπίνες ούτε λόγος.

----------


## Eliaskat

αλλού Vectoring και αλλού ουτε υποψια Vdsl....

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Έχουμε 7mbps.... άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει αν ξέρει κάποιος ας γράψει παιδιά 

Thx

----------


## johnmegarythmos

τοσο λιγο; η θεια μου στον κολωνο που εχει wind adsl συνχρονιζει στα  14mbs! εσυ γιατι τοσο λιγο; σε τι παροχο εισαι;.

----------


## Eliaskat

βλεπω προχθες στον δρομο μου κορδελες  προσοχη εργα κλπ κλπ λεω λεεςςς


τελικα κλαδευαν τα δεντρα.... 


υγ 


Εγω με vodafone εχω 9download

----------


## johnmegarythmos

εχει να κανει η αποσταση απο το κεντρο της καθε εταιριας αλλα και παλι η wind 14 και εσυ 9 μηνπως να καλεσεις να ζητησεις ανοιγμα της ταχυτητας; . ( τονιζω οτι 14mbs συνχρονιζει το ρουτερ και μεσα απο το interface του το ειδα και οχι μεσα απο speedtest που συνηθως δειχνει πανω κατω μειον 2 mbs ταχυτητα απο αυτην που συνχρονιζεις .

----------


## Eliaskat

αδερφια σβυστε το νημα....

FTTH απο την Wind ανακοινωθηκε και ειναι μεσα και η περιοχη μας , ε ρε μεγαλεια...... 


υγ 


Το 2020 λενε...

----------


## sdikr

> αδερφια σβυστε το νημα....
> 
> FTTH απο την Wind ανακοινωθηκε και ειναι μεσα και η περιοχη μας , ε ρε μεγαλεια...... 
> 
> 
> υγ 
> 
> 
> Το 2020 λενε...


Να το σβήσω ή να περιμένουμε λίγο;    :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

αδερφε δωσε μας 2-3 χρονακια.....  :Laughing:

----------


## Kolonos

Μα μόνο; Έρχεται το Gbps λέμε,υπομονή.

Θα συγχρονίζει στα 1000 και θα κατεβάζει με 120 όμως;

----------


## mike_871

> Μα μόνο; Έρχεται το Gbps λέμε,υπομονή.
> 
> Θα συγχρονίζει στα 1000 και θα κατεβάζει με 120 όμως;


πολλα λες

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Έχω 3 συνδέσεις στον Κολωνό

ΟΤΕ - 7-8mbps
Vodafone - 11mbps
Κοίτα - 13mbps 

Η διαφορά είναι ότι με τον ΟΤΕ έχω 30 μέρες uptime :P ελάχιστα error και με τις υπόλοιπες πάλι στα 7-8 κατεβάζω αλλά εικονική είναι η ταχύτητα τους....






> τοσο λιγο; η θεια μου στον κολωνο που εχει wind adsl συνχρονιζει στα  14mbs! εσυ γιατι τοσο λιγο; σε τι παροχο εισαι;.





> εχει να κανει η αποσταση απο το κεντρο της καθε εταιριας αλλα και παλι η wind 14 και εσυ 9 μηνπως να καλεσεις να ζητησεις ανοιγμα της ταχυτητας; . ( τονιζω οτι 14mbs συνχρονιζει το ρουτερ και μεσα απο το interface του το ειδα και οχι μεσα απο speedtest που συνηθως δειχνει πανω κατω μειον 2 mbs ταχυτητα απο αυτην που συνχρονιζεις .

----------


## Eliaskat

*Spoiler:*




			446-118	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	118	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-119	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	119	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-121	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	121	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-123	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	123	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-125	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	125	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-126	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	126	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-127	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	127	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-128	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	128	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-129	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	129	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-131	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	131	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-132	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	132	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-133	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	133	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-134	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	134	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-135	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	135	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-137	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	137	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-139	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	139	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-141	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	141	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-143	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	143	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-145	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	145	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-146	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	146	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-147	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	147	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-148	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	148	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-149	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	149	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-151	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	151	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-152	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	152	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-153	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	153	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-154	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	154	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-155	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	155	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-157	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	157	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-213	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	213	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-217	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	217	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-220	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	220	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-221	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	221	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-223	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	223	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-224	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	224	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-225	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	225	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-227	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	227	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-228	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	228	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-229	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	229	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-233	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	233	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-234	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	234	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-235	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	235	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-236	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	236	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-237	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	237	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-239	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	239	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-241	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	241	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-244	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	244	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-246	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	246	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-305	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	305	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-309	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	309	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-310	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	310	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-313	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	313	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-316	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	316	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-321	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	321	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-322	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	322	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-324	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	324	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-325	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	325	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-326	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	326	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-331	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	331	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-332	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	332	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-333	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	333	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-334	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	334	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-336	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	336	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-337	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	337	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-338	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	338	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-339	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	339	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-341	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	341	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-344	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	344	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-345	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	345	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-346	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	346	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-347	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	347	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-351	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	351	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-352	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	352	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-353	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	353	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-355	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	355	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-356	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	356	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-357	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	357	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-358	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	358	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-359	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	359	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-361	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	361	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-369	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	369	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-371	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	371	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-381	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	381	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-382	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	382	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-383	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	383	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-407	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	407	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-408	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	408	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-415	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	415	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-418	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	418	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-419	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	419	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-420	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	420	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-423	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	423	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-424	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	424	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-425	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	425	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-426	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	426	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-427	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	427	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-429	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	429	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-430	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	430	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-431	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	431	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-433	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	433	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-434	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	434	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-435	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	435	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-436	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	436	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-437	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	437	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-438	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	438	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-439	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	439	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-440	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	440	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-441	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	441	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-442	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	442	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-443	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	443	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-444	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	444	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-445	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	445	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-446	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	446	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-447	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	447	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-448	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	448	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-449	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	449	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-450	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	450	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-452	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	452	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-453	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	453	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-455	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	455	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-457	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	457	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-459	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	459	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-461	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	461	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-462	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	462	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-466	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	466	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
		




αδερφια πια ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ FTTH/VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast σε ταχυτητα ?

----------


## Pokas

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			446-118	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	118	FTTH	2019 Q1
> 446-119	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	119	FTTH	2019 Q1
> 446-121	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	121	FTTH	2019 Q1
> 446-123	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	123	FTTH	2019 Q1
> ...


FTTH = up to 1Gbit
VDSL_Vectoring = up to 200Mbit
V.plus= up to 300Mbit
G.fast = up to 1Gbit

Εκτός απο το 1ο σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι θεωρητικές οι τιμές και εξαρτώνται απο την απόσταση απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## nino1908

Ακόμα τίποτα δεν έχω δει πουθενά να σκάβουν

----------


## mike_871

> Ακόμα τίποτα δεν έχω δει πουθενά να σκάβουν


μεχρι το 2019 εχουν περιθωρειο

----------


## Eliaskat

να φερω γκαζμαδες να ξεκινησουμε ??

----------


## nino1908

Έχουν αφήσει τον Κολωνό τελευταίο λες και είμαστε καμιά ακριτική περιοχή

----------


## Rebell

Καλησπέρα παίδες.. είμαι καινούριος στην περιοχή του κολωνου.. είμαι κοντά Λένορμαν με εθνική οδό! η δουλεια μου βασίζετε πάρα πολύ στο Upload..
είμαι στην vod/on με AnnexM 8.5/1.5.. ψάχνομαι από το 2015 που ήρθα στην περιοχή για VDSL αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη...
υπάρχει κάτι η κάποιος που μπορούμε να απευθυνθούμε για να μάθουμε τι γινετε?

----------


## jkoukos

Ανάλογα την καμπίνα που ανήκεις, το 1ο 3μηνο του 2019, θα έχεις δυνατότητα σύνδεσης σε VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast ή FTTH.

----------


## nino1908

Μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχουν εξελίξεις. Λογικά κάποια στιγμή μετά το καλοκαίρι θα αρχίσουν τα σκαψιματα και αν όλα πάνε καλά να πάρουν έγκαιρα ρεύμα οι καμπίνες θα δούμε vdsl αρχές 2019

----------


## Eliaskat

δες εδω τις καμπινες

*Spoiler:*




			446-118	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	118	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-119	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	119	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-121	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	121	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-123	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	123	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-125	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	125	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-126	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	126	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-127	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	127	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-128	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	128	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-129	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	129	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-131	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	131	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-132	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	132	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-133	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	133	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-134	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	134	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-135	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	135	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-137	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	137	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-139	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	139	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-141	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	141	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-143	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	143	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-145	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	145	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-146	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	146	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-147	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	147	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-148	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	148	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-149	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	149	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-151	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	151	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-152	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	152	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-153	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	153	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-154	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	154	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-155	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	155	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-157	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	157	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-213	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	213	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-217	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	217	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-220	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	220	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-221	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	221	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-223	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	223	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-224	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	224	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-225	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	225	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-227	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	227	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-228	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	228	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-229	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	229	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-233	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	233	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-234	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	234	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-235	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	235	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-236	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	236	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-237	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	237	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-239	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	239	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-241	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	241	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-244	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	244	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-246	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	246	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-305	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	305	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-309	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	309	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-310	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	310	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-313	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	313	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-316	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	316	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-321	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	321	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-322	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	322	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-324	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	324	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-325	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	325	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-326	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	326	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-331	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	331	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-332	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	332	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-333	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	333	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-334	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	334	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-336	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	336	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-337	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	337	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-338	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	338	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-339	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	339	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-341	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	341	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-344	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	344	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-345	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	345	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-346	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	346	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-347	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	347	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-351	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	351	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-352	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	352	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-353	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	353	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-355	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	355	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-356	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	356	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-357	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	357	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-358	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	358	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-359	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	359	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-361	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	361	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-369	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	369	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-371	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	371	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-381	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	381	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-382	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	382	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-383	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	383	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-407	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	407	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-408	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	408	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-415	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	415	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-418	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	418	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-419	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	419	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-420	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	420	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-423	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	423	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-424	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	424	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-425	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	425	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-426	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	426	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-427	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	427	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-429	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	429	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-430	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	430	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-431	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	431	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-433	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	433	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-434	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	434	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-435	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	435	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-436	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	436	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-437	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	437	FTTH	2019 Q1
446-438	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	438	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-439	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	439	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-440	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	440	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-441	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	441	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-442	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	442	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-443	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	443	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-444	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	444	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-445	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	445	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-446	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	446	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-447	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	447	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-448	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	448	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-449	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	449	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-450	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	450	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-452	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	452	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-453	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	453	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-455	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	455	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-457	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	457	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-459	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	459	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-461	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	461	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-462	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	462	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
446-466	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	466	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1

----------


## Rebell

Καλησπέρα παίδες..
εγώ βρίσκομαι εδώ ακριβός... 446-462	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	462	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1
βλέπω στην γύρο περιοχή σκάψιμο από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και κάτι περνάνε.. δεν έχω ρωτήσει τι ακριβός κάνουν..
Επίσης βλέπω πως η WIND έχει  κάνει αρκετές αιτήσεις τροποποίησις για ενεργοποιήσεις καμπίνων εντός του 2018

----------


## Eliaskat

Να σας κανω μια ερωτηση , το συμβολαιο μου στην voda εχει ληξει και με πρήζουν για ανανέωση.. 

Ελα μου ομως που την περιοχη μας για ftth,fiber ,etc την εχει αναλαβει η wind. (Q1 2019 )

Τι λετε να κανω να παραμεινω στην βοντα για αλλους 24 μηνες, μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλα πηγαν, ή να φυγω απο τωρα για την wind?

----------


## cranky

Όταν αρχίσει η Wind να δίνει vdsl στους πελάτες της, οι άλλοι πάροχοι θα πάρουν χοντρική απ' αυτήν.

----------


## Eliaskat

Ξυπναω το πρωι απο εναν ακαταστατο θορυβο κατι σαν μπετονιερα... λεω τι στο καλο ποιος τρελος χτιζει ?

και εκει που ξεκιναω να παω για δουλεια βλεπω το γνωστο μηχανημα ... λεω μπα κατι αλλο θα ειναι... αλλα μετα βλεπω και την απαγορευση παρκαρισματος λογω Οπτικης ινας !!

Ελα ρε Ινα καλως να ερθεις στην γειτονια μας.!!!

Σκαβουν στην οδο Μητροδωρου  απο σημερα το πρωι ! 

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9883...7072079,19.56z

----------


## nino1908

Επιτέλους ξεκίνησαν. Εγώ μένω κοντά στην λενορμαν έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα

----------


## Iris07

Ωπ!
Λογικά έργα της Wind, πιστεύω/εύχομαι!!

Γιατί την περιμένουμε και εμείς..
Αναμένουμε περισσότερα νέα!

Και τον Κεραμεικό δίπλα η Wind τον έχει βλέπω.

----------


## Iris07

Παιδιά τι γίνεται.. είδατε καμιά νέα βάση για καμπίνα στην περιοχή σας ??

----------


## Eliaskat

Άκυρο τελικά τσάμπα η χαρά... 

Έργα για ιδιωτική γραμμή τελικά ήταν

----------


## Iris07

Κανένα νέο εδώ ?
Είδατε κανένα σκάψιμο ?

Στις διπλανές περιοχές Κεραμεικός, Αγ. Βαρβάρα, Νέο Αιγάλεω, Αγ. Ανάργυροι προχωράει η Wind..
οπότε πρέπει να έρχεται προς τα εδώ..

----------


## Eliaskat

αν δεις στον χαρτη εμεις και το κεντρο εχουμε μεινει... 

και Βοτανικο ξεκινησανε..

----------


## Iris07

> αν δεις στον χαρτη εμεις και το κεντρο εχουμε μεινει... 
> 
> και Βοτανικο ξεκινησανε..


Συνέχεια τον χάρτη κοιτάω.. τον έχω bookmark στην μπάρα!!  :Laughing: 
να δω τι έχει μείνει πλέον..

και περιμένω και εγώ.. A/K Πατήσια!

----------


## Eliaskat

Λοιπόν.. σκάβουν στην οδο Μαραθωνομαχων 

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9891369,23.7098802,18z








γιατι μου γυρναει τις φωτογραφιες ?

----------


## Iris07

Οεοοοο!!!!  :Clap: 
Thanks!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ανοίγω μπύρα!!  :Razz: 
Φυλάω την σαμπάνια για εμάς!!!  :Laughing: 

Wind .. Έλα! Έλα!!  :Clap: 

Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να ξεφυτρώνουν και οι βάσεις!

- - - Updated - - -

Βλέπω έχετε και εσείς μερικές καμπίνες για FTTH!  :One thumb up:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι της wind ?

----------


## Iris07

Στην 1η φάση που σκάβουν και περνάνε τους πλαστικούς σωλήνες..
τσεκάρετε τα καπάκια στα (τετράγωνα) φρεάτια που φτιάχνουν..

και όπως μπορείς να δεις γράφει Wind!  :Wink:

----------


## Eliaskat

εμ για αυτο εβαλα φωτογραφια το καπακι..

----------


## nino1908

επιτέλους ήρθε. τον άλλο μήνα τελειώνει το 24μηνο στην Vodafone.Ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξω σε wind

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει ακόμη πολύ καιρό μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα και να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες, άσε που και η Vodafone (όπως και άλλος πάροχος) θα δίνει από αυτήν, οπότε μπορείς να δεις ποιος σε συμφέρει.

----------


## Eliaskat

καλα ειπαμε τωρα σκαβουνε, μεχρι να δουμε φως.... εχουμε ακομα... 

και εγω Voda ειμαι

----------


## Iris07

Θα πρέπει να σκάψουν και στα πεζοδρόμια να περάσουν σωλήνες ως εκεί..
για να περάσει μετά το συνεργείο να κάνει καλούπι για τις βάσεις και να ρίξουν το τσιμέντο!  :Cool: 

Θα βλέπετε κάτι σωλήνες εκεί να "πετάγονται" όρθιες μισό - ένα μέτρο!  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

τα Καφαο μενουν στην ιδιες θεσεις φανταζομαι ?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι.. ακόμη και όταν τα αλλάζουν..
το πολύ πολύ να ξαναφτιάξουν την βάση τους, εάν έχει χαλάσει πολύ..

Μπροστά - δίπλα τους στον δρόμο, υπάρχουν και τα μεγάλα φρεάτια του OTE..

----------


## nino1908

> Έχει ακόμη πολύ καιρό μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα και να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες, άσε που και η Vodafone (όπως και άλλος πάροχος) θα δίνει από αυτήν, οπότε μπορείς να δεις ποιος σε συμφέρει.


επειδή τελειώνω με vodafone ήθελα να πάω σε wind μαζί με vision.Όσο για vdsl αν όλα πάνε καλά πιστεύω του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή να γίνουμε και εμείς λίγο ευρωπαϊοι

----------


## Iris07

Θα ήταν ωραία να πήγαινες Wind όταν θα έδινε VDSL, να έπερνες και 6 μήνες Netflix δωρεάν..
ίσως να έπερνες και καλύτερη προσφορά στο VDSL..

Πότε τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο σου Vodafone ?

----------


## Eliaskat

δεν αξιζει to vision ακομα , εχει μονο ντοκυμαντερ ... σε κανα χρονο ισως το φτιαξουν

----------


## nino1908

> Θα ήταν ωραία να πήγαινες Wind όταν θα έδινε VDSL, να έπερνες και 6 μήνες Netflix δωρεάν..
> ίσως να έπερνες και καλύτερη προσφορά στο VDSL..
> 
> Πότε τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο σου Vodafone ?


μέσα Ιουλίου 2018

----------


## Iris07

Οπότε δεν προλαβαίνεις VDSL..

Για ρώτα Wind για 24άρι + Vision προσφορά νέου πελάτη να δούμε τι θα σου πουν..
Κανονική τιμή 30.89 ευρώ..

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...on/family-pack

----------


## Eliaskat

να θυμισω οτι η περιοχη ειναι για ενεργοποίηση  Q1 2019

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί πιστεύω και νωρίτερα!

Μπορεί να είχε δώσει αρχικά κάποιες ημερομηνίες στην EETT
αλλά εάν δείτε το χρονοδιάγραμμα εδώ η Wind προσπαθεί να τελειώσει με τον δήμο Αθηναίων μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου!
https://www.windwholesale.gr/el/web/...lesale/network

Θα δούμε σε πόσες περιοχές του δήμου θα το καταφέρει..

Θα δείτε ότι στους άλλους δήμους οι ημερομηνίες συμφωνούν με ότι είχε πει αρχικά..

----------


## Iris07

Πως πάνε τα έργα ?

Ξεφύτρωσε καμιά καμπίνα ??  :Razz: 

ή περιμένουν να βγει ο ήλιος ??  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

καλα ειπαμε τωρα σκαβουν σε κανα 3 μηνο αν δουμε καμπινες...

----------


## Iris07

Μπαα μη το λες..
Έχουν περάσει 2 εβδομάδες από τότε που έβαλες τις φωτογραφίες..
εάν ήταν τα πρώτα σκαψίματα..

Στον μήνα πάνω πιστεύω μπορεί να αρχίσουν να βάζουν τις πρώτες..
έχεις δει καθόλου βάσεις ?

- - - Updated - - -

Δες εδώ π.χ τι γινόταν με την Vodafone που έχει την μισή Κυψέλη..
Ανοίγανε τα αυλάκια, περνούσαν τους σωλήνες και μερικές μέρες μετά φτιάχνανε και τις βάσεις..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...73#post6324773

Μετά από 7-10 μέρες μπορούσε να μπει καμπίνα.
Είναι ξεχωριστά συνεργεία οπότε άμα γίνεται οργανωμένη μία δουλειά πολλά γίνονται!

Στον 1 μήνα περίπου άρχισα να μετράω καμπίνες!
Με είχε εντυπωσιάσει η Vodafone στην Κυψέλη..  :Razz: 

Εύχομαι να κάνει καλή δουλειά και η Wind..
αν και της αναγνωρίζω ότι αυτή την στιγμή δουλεύει σε αρκετές περιοχές εδώ στην Αθήνα!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> Οπότε δεν προλαβαίνεις VDSL..
> 
> Για ρώτα Wind για 24άρι + Vision προσφορά νέου πελάτη να δούμε τι θα σου πουν..
> Κανονική τιμή 30.89 ευρώ..
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...on/family-pack


τους πηρα χθες τηλ. και έκλεισα την προσφορα στα 30.89.Απο vodafone τελειώνω 17 ιουλίου και μου πρότεινε η κοπελα να περιμένω 15 μερες για να μην υπάρχει 
θέμα.θα ερθει ο κουριερ τρίτη θα υπογραψω αλλα θα αργησει η ενεργοποίηση. Εγω μένω κοντα στο super market γαλαξια εκει και στην γύρο γειτονία δεν εχω δει να σκάβουν ,εχουν αρχίσει απο την κατω πλευρά λεωφ. αθηνών θελουν χρονο μεχρι να ανέβουν λενορμαν

----------


## Eliaskat

voda ανανέωσα με 17 ευρω τελικη ... απεριοριστα σταθερα ,5 ωρες κινητα 

μονο οταν ειδαν οτι υπεγραψα με την wind συγκινήθηκαν φυσικά...

----------


## Iris07

Μμμ.. καλή τιμή!
https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafo...adsl/c-120112/

Έχεις και Vodafone κινητό με συμβόλαιο ??

Σκέφτομαι να πάω τους δικούς μου Vodafone από OTE τώρα.. να δω τι λέει η Voda..  :Cool: 
θα πάω για προσφορά να δω..

και ελπίζω να μην τα ακούω μετά από τους δικούς μου!  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει κανένα νέο από την περιοχή ??  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

Τίποτα απολύτως. Ολο σκάβουν και περνάνε ίνα αλλά καμπίνες τίποτα.
Πριν μια βδομάδα τελείωσαν Σπύρου Πάτση, τέλος Κολωνού αρχή βοτανικού. Για να αργεί εκεί που είναι δίπλα στην Wind στην Καβάλας, έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμα.

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. το ζήτημα είναι κατ'αρχάς κάτι να γίνεται..
έστω και σκαψίματα!  :Cool: 

Τα σκαψίματα θέλουν και άδειες.. οπότε άμα τις έχουν καλά κάνουν!
Ιούλιος και Αύγουστος είναι καλά για σκαψίματα που θα λείπουν και κάμποσα αυτοκίνητα!  :Cool: 

Το να βάλεις καμπίνες είναι το εύκολο της υπόθεσης! 
~ 15 mins η καμπίνα είχα δει..  :Razz: 

*ΒΤW για Σπύρου Πάτση που ανήκει στο A/K Κεραμικός και είναι για Q3 & Q4 2018 ..*
σύμφωνα με το δελτίο της Wind προχθές, εδώ
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...drou/27765.pdf

έγινε αλλαγή τεχνολογίας για τις καμπίνες που θα μπουν
από VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast σε *VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus*

Μικρό το κακό μάλλον..

Οι καμπίνες που ήταν για FTTH δεν άλλαξαν όπως κατάλαβα..

*Α/Κ Κεραμικός Q3* (αρχικό πλάνο)


*Spoiler:*




448-228448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ228VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-236448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ236VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-239448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ239VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q3448-240448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ240VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-242448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ242VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-243448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ243VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-244448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ244VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-245448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ245FTTH2018 Q3448-246448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ246FTTH2018 Q3448-247448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ247VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-248448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ248VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-249448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ249FTTH2018 Q3448-251448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ251FTTH2018 Q3448-252448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ252VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-254448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ254FTTH2018 Q3448-280448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ280VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-281448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ281VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-282448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ282VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-283448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ283VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-284448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ284VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-286448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ286VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-287448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ287VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-289448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ289VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-293448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ293VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-313448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ313VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-327448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ327VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-328448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ328VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-329448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ329VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-330448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ330VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-336448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-345448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ345VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-347448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ347FTTH2018 Q3448-351448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ351VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-352448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ352VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-353448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ353VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-540448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ540FTTH2018 Q3448-545448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ545FTTH2018 Q3448-546448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ546FTTH2018 Q3448-547448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ547FTTH2018 Q3448-549448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ549VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-551448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ551VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-553448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ553FTTH2018 Q3448-555448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ555VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-561448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ561FTTH2018 Q3448-563448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ563VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-565448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ565FTTH2018 Q3448-567448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ567FTTH2018 Q3448-569448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ569FTTH2018 Q3448-571448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ571VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3




*Α/Κ Κεραμικός Q4* (αρχικό πλάνο)


*Spoiler:*




448-102448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ102VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-103448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ103VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-105448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ105VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-106448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ106VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-107448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ107VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-108448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ108VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-109448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ109VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-110448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ110VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-113448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ113VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-117448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ117VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-118448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ118VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-119448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ119VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-120448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ120VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-121448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ121VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-123448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ123FTTH2018 Q4448-127448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ127VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-128448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ128VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-130448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ130VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-134448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ134VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-136448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ136VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-137448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-146448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ146VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-148448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ148VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-149448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ149VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-150448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ150VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-151448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ151VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-152448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ152VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-153448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ153VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-154448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ154VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-158448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ158VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-161448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ161VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-162448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ162VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-204448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ204VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-206448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ206VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-207448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ207VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-208448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ208VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-210448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ210VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-211448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ211FTTH2018 Q4448-212448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ212FTTH2018 Q4448-213448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ213FTTH2018 Q4448-214448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ214VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-215448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ215VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-216448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ216FTTH2018 Q4448-217448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ217VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-218448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ218FTTH2018 Q4448-219448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ219FTTH2018 Q4448-220448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ220VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-221448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ221FTTH2018 Q4448-223448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ223VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-224448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ224VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-225448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ225VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-226448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ226VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-227448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ227VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-229448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ229VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-230448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ230VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-231448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ231VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-232448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ232FTTH2018 Q4448-233448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ233FTTH2018 Q4448-234448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ234VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-235448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ235FTTH2018 Q4448-237448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ237FTTH2018 Q4448-238448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ238FTTH2018 Q4448-250448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ250FTTH2018 Q4448-253448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ253VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-255448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ255VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-256448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ256VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-257448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ257VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-258448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ258VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-259448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ259FTTH2018 Q4448-260448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ260FTTH2018 Q4448-261448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ261FTTH2018 Q4448-262448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ262VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-263448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ263FTTH2018 Q4448-264448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ264FTTH2018 Q4448-265448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ265FTTH2018 Q4448-266448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ266FTTH2018 Q4448-267448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ267VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-268448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ268VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-269448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ269VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-270448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ270VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-271448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ271FTTH2018 Q4448-272448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ272FTTH2018 Q4448-273448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ273VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-275448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ275VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-276448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ276FTTH2018 Q4448-277448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ277FTTH2018 Q4448-278448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ278FTTH2018 Q4448-279448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ279FTTH2018 Q4448-285448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ285VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-288448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ288VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-290448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ290VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-291448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ291FTTH2018 Q4448-292448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ292FTTH2018 Q4448-294448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ294FTTH2018 Q4448-295448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ295FTTH2018 Q4448-296448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ296VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-297448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ297VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-298448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ298FTTH2018 Q4448-299448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ299VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-303448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ303VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-304448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ304FTTH2018 Q4448-305448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ305VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-308448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ308VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-318448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ318VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-319448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ319VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-320448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ320VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-321448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ321VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-322448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ322VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-323448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ323VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-505448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ505VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-507448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ507VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-509448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ509FTTH2018 Q4448-511448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ511VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-513448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ513VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-514448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ514FTTH2018 Q4448-521448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ521VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-527448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ527FTTH2018 Q4448-529448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ529FTTH2018 Q4448-533448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ533FTTH2018 Q4448-535448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ535FTTH2018 Q4448-537448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ537FTTH2018 Q4




- - - Updated - - -

*Και A/K Κάρολος δίπλα Wind βλέπω, για Q4 2018 ..*  :Cool: 


*Spoiler:*




445-103445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ103VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-106445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ106VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-113445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ113VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-117445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ117VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-127445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ127VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-128445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ128VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-132445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ132VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-134445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ134VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-156445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ156VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-301445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ301VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-302445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ302VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-303445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ303VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-309445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ309VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-311445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ311VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-312445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ312VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-325445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ325VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-328445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ328VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-341445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ341VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-343445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ343VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-344445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ344VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-346445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ346VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-348445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ348VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-372445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ372VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-374445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ374VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-402445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ402VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-407445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ407VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-410445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ410VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-411445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ411VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-420445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ420VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-421445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ421VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-424445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ424VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-429445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ429VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-437445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ437VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-439445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ439VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-440445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ440VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-9509445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ9509VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-9609445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ9609VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-9611445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ9611VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-9625445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ9625VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4445-9727445ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ9727VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q4

----------


## nino1908

πέρασα από το σημείο που τράβηξε ο φίλος της φώτο στην οδό μαραθωνομάχων.Το σκάψιμο ξεκινάει από την διασταύρωση με την οδό Άργους και σταματάει 500 μέτρα στην είσοδο του αρχαιολογικου χώρου στην οδό Αλεξανδρείας.Βάσεις για καμπίνες και καλώδια για αναμονες ούτε λόγος φαίνεται απλός να πέρασαν σε ένα άσχετο σημείο μια οπτική ίνα,το έργο όπως καταλάβατε έχει σταματήσει εκεί και ένα μηνα μετά δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. κρίμα.. είναι στα όρια με την διπλανή περιοχή του Κεραμεικού..

Σπύρου Πάτση έχουν βάλει καμιά καμπίνα άραγε ??

----------


## nino1908

δεν πέρασα από Σπύρου Πάτση γιατί απογοητεύτηκα με την πρόοδο ίσως πάω αύριο να δω. Αν πάνε έτσι του χρόνου το καλοκαίρι και αν θα έχουμε vdsl

----------


## Iris07

Από την μία η αλήθεια είναι ότι για να τελειώσει η δουλειά έχει αρκετά στάδια και δεν όλα στο χέρι της Wind..

Από την άλλη η Wind τώρα δουλεύει σε 3-4 άλλες περιοχές..

Αναμένω έστω να δω τι θα γίνει αρχικά από Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη που πιστεύω θα έχει τελειώσει κάμποσο τις άλλες περιοχές,
ίσως ρίξει όλα τα συνεργεία στις τελευταίες περιοχές που μείνανε.. του δήμου Αθηναίων.

----------


## Eliaskat

ετσι οπως τα λει ο φιλος nino1908 εχουν σκαψει σε μερικα σημεια ,περασανε οπτικες ινες, δεν φτιαξανε καμια καμπινα .

Επειδη εβλεπα το καρουλι απο την οπτικη ινα εκει παρατημενο  ηλπιζα οτι θα συνεχιζαν τα εργα, οταν ειδα οτι μαζεψαν το καρουλι.... 

εχω βαρεθει να περιμενω, στο εξοχικο θα εχω πιο γρηγορα vdsl απο οτι στην Αθηνα....

----------


## Iris07

Άστα.. τα ίδια και εγώ!

Μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου λένε ότι θα βάλουν VDSL στο χωριό μου σε ένα νησί!!   :Blink:

----------


## nino1908

εν το μεταξύ παρατηρώ γενική πτώση σε ταχύτητα όχι μόνο σε μένα.Για αρκετά χρόνια η γειτονιά μου ήταν γύρω στο 15.Ξαφνικά έχω βρεθεί στο 8 και βλέπω σε ένα ξεκλείδωτο ρουτερ cosmote στα 11.Το έχω δηλώσει βλάβη δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι έχει κορεστει το σύστημα και ρίχνουν σε όλους τις ταχύτητες.Ελπίζω να έρθει σύντομα το vdsl γιατί δεν μας βλέπω καλά.

----------


## Iris07

Άντε μπήκε και ο Σεπτέμβρης..

ελπίζω να ξαναρχίσει τα έργα η Wind εδώ!  :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

Θεσσαλονίκη - Παύλου Μελά που είναι μαζί με Κολωνό εάν πάρουμε τον 1ο πίνακα της Wind (Q1 - 2019)
ξεκίνησαν τα έργα..

Υποψιάζομαι ότι ένας λόγος που ίσως άφησε τελευταίους εμάς η Wind εδώ είναι το FTTH..
δηλαδή μάλλον θα βάλει κάμποσες ειδικές καμπίνες εδώ..

και περιμένω.. δεν έχω δει πως είναι μία καμπίνα FTTH της Wind!

----------


## nino1908

Ακόμα τίποτα στον Κολωνό.το ποιο σπαστικό είναι ότι λόγο δουλειάς βλέπω παντού να σκάβουν για οπτικές εκτός από την περιοχή μου.

----------


## Iris07

Μεταξουργείο - Κάτω Πετράλωνα έχεις δει τίποτα έργα?
Έχε το νου σου.. 

Εκεί στο A/K Κεραμεικός πιο πέρα έχει βάλει κάτι καμπίνες εδώ και καιρό..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...A%CF%8C%CF%82)

και λογικά πρέπει να έρχεται προς τα εσάς..

----------


## nino1908

Μεταξουργείο που περνάω συνέχεια δεν έχω δει κάτι. Περιμένω οδό μαραθωνομάχων στην γειτονιά μου που ξεκίνησε-Σταμάτησε  η Wind πότε θα πάρει μπρος

----------


## Iris07

Καλώς, θα περιμένω νέα!  :One thumb up: 

γιατί μετά ελπίζω να πάρουμε και εμείς σειρά!  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

Έχουμε κανένα φίλο εδώ στην παρέα από *Σεπόλια*,
να μας πει εάν γίνεται τίποτα προς τα εκεί ?  :Cool: 

ΒΤW η Wind άρχισε να βάζει και το FTTH στο A/K Κεραμεικός.. (Οπτικές στα σπίτια + Καμπίνες FΤTH)

----------


## nino1908

Για Σεπολια δεν γίνεται τίποτα.Το μόνο που έχω δει εδώ και καιρό είναι μια καμπίνα πάνω από την οδό Λιοσίων στην διασταύρωση με την αγιου Μελετίου αλλά από εκεί πιάνει άλλη περιοχή.από εκεί και κάτω τίποτα απολύτως.Η Wind έχει αναλάβει το έργo?

----------


## Iris07

Είναι ένα μικρό κομμάτι εκεί, φαίνεται και στον χάρτη που το έχει ο OTE,
και ανήκει σε άλλο A/K, το Δαγκλης.

Οπότε αναμένουμε..  :Yawn: 

Στο Α/Κ Κολωνός ναι η Wind.

----------


## Eliaskat

Του Αγιου... ξερεις θα ξεκινησουν....

----------


## Iris07

Αν πάρουμε τις αρχικές ημερομηνίες είστε για Q1 2019..
οπότε έχετε 6 μήνες πριν αρχίσετε να φωνάζετε!  :Razz: 

Ας σκεφτόμαστε θετικά!  :Cool: 

Τι να πω και εγώ..  :Razz:

----------


## Kolonos

Ούτε Σεπόλια ούτε Κολωνό δεν υπάρχει κανένα νέο, δεν γίνεται τίποτα απολύτως.
Γενικά στην ευρύτερη περιοχή από Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος έως το Μπουρνάζι που μετακινούμε καθημερινά δεν έχω δει κανένα συνεργείο. 
Τελευταία φορά που είδα έργα για οπτική ήταν πριν κάνα μήνα περίπου στο ύψος του Παπαδόπουλου στην Πέτρου Ράλλη.

----------


## Iris07

Ok.. thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Βλέπω πάντως ότι έχουν περάσει τους T.K της περιοχής στο 
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

10441, 10442, 10443, 10444
και κάμποσους δρόμους..

π.χ στο 10443 
Έχετε επιλέξει την οδό: ΑΓΙΟΥ ΜΕΛΕΤΙΟΥ
181

λέει

_Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας.
Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας._

----------


## nino1908

Με τεχνικό της Wind  που μίλησα στο τηλ λόγο βλάβης γραμμής μου είπε σύντομα θα αρχίσουν. Δεν έγινα πιο σοφός από τα λόγια του,τουλάχιστον μου είπε ότι αν διαπιστωθεί βλάβη με ευθύνη οτε θα έχω έκπτωση στην vdsl.κάτι είναι και αυτό

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Μενω Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος.κάποτε ειχα 1,5 στο κατεβασμα.τωρα πλεον 1,2 με το ζορι...Ήθελα να ήξερα αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα του μέλλοντος?Μου είναι αδιανόητο να φτανουμε το 2019 και να μην έχουμε καν ούτε vdsl...Μεχρι και στην Σύρο ένας φιλος μου στο βούνο που δεν ειχε καν κολωνα του ΟΤΕ έβαλε 50αρα της wind.Δηλαδη τόσο για τον Π....τσ@ μας εχουν εμάς στο κέντρο?Επειδή εχουν μαζευτει ολο ξενοι πακιστανοι αλβανινοι αραβες γυφτοι ...Μας εχουν στο περιθώριο?.Ειναι κεντρο Αθηνα ρε π@π@ρες.πρωτα εδω έπρεπε να βάλετε...και μετά στις γύρο περιοχές...Δε γίνεται να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές και να απαιτήσουμε να βάλουν και σε μας γραμμές?Τώρα?και οχι σε 10 χρονια...που δε ξερουμε αν θα ζούμε...

----------


## jkoukos

Άσχημα ξεκίνησες. Να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα, ένα πράγμα.

----------


## Eliaskat

Καλα και εγω εκει μενω αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε τοσο χαλια ταχυτητες. 

Τωρα ειμαι στα 8mps.

Για ολα τα αλλα που λες ...

Διαβασε λιγο Q1 2019 λει οποτε αυτο πρεπει να κανεις ειναι υπομονη.

----------


## Iris07

Δυστυχώς όπως κατάλαβα τόσο καιρό για κάποιους λόγους ξεκίνησαν να αναπτύσσουν τα νέα δίκτυα,
κυρίως από τις περιοχές που είναι στα 4 άκρα της Αθήνας και στην συνέχεια έρχονταν προς το κέντρο..

Πιστεύω πως κάνανε πιο εύκολα τα έργα εκεί, πάντως..
Δεν ξέρω παλιότερα άκουγα διάφορα και για τον Δήμαρχο μας, σχετικά με το θέμα..

Η τελευταία περιοχή όπως φαίνεται θα είμαστε εμείς στα Πατήσια-Κυψέλη!  :Cool: 
Εντάξει το έχουμε λίγο παράπονο, πέρα από τα άλλα προβλήματα που έχουν κάποιες περιοχές προς τα εδώ..  :Cool: 

Πάντως αυτό το 1.5 είναι τραβηγμένο.. κάτι ιδιαίτερο πρέπει να παίζει εκεί..  :Thinking:

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα παιδια.Ναι είχα 1,5 γιατι έριχνα μονος μου το snr.Και η γραμμη ηταν μια.χαρά.Τωρα αν.το κανω μου ριχνει την.γραμμη.Να σημειωθεί οτι εχω βαλει.δικο.μου καλωδιο Cat 5 εξωτερικα απο το καμφαο της πολυκατοικίας μεχρι τον οροφο μου...

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλα και εγω εκει μενω αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε τοσο χαλια ταχυτητες. 
> 
> Τωρα ειμαι στα 8mps.
> 
> Για ολα τα αλλα που λες ...
> 
> Διαβασε λιγο Q1 2019 λει οποτε αυτο πρεπει να κανεις ειναι υπομονη.


που θα το διαβάσω αυτό που λες...

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...26#post6192326

εάν πατήσεις το Spoiler θα δεις ότι οι αρχικές ημερομηνίες που είχαν πει για τον Κολωνό είναι Q1 2019..
δηλαδή περιθώριο να τελειώσουν τα έργα, και να δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα έως το *τέλος Μαρτίου του 2019.
*
Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, γιατί δεν εξατώνται όλα από την Wind..  :Cool: 
πρέπει να ανακατευθεί και ο OTE και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## Mormnak

Αυτό που πήγε η Wind να απλώσει οπτικές ίνες στην Καλαμάτα...και στην Αθήνα πέφτουνε βροχή τα τηλέφωνα για VDSL...ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα....και προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να πάω ακόμα και αν αλλάξει την καμπίνα μου..(λόγω του ότι πολλοί γνωστοί μου τραβάνε ζόρι με το ADSL και προκοπή δεν βλέπουνε...)

----------


## Rogn

Ρε παιδιά εγώ μετά από έλεγχο που έκανα στο fftx είδα οτι υπάρχει καμπίνα VDSL του ΟΤΕ στην διασταύρωση Αγίου Μελετίου και Λιοσίων.(σχετικά κοντά σε μένα).

Στο ιντερνετ για διαθεσιμότητα μου βγάζει ή τίποτα η περαιτέρω διερεύνση αιτήματος. Φυσικά και πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888 και πήγα και σε κατάστημα να ρωτήσω. Μου είπαν πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. 

Ξέρει κανείς αν αυτή η καμπίνα είναι ενεργή? 

Αν η καμπίνα αυτή είναι όντως ενεργή τότε και οι Σεπολιότες θα πρέπει να έχουν δυνατότητα για VDSL.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, υπάρχει μία στενή περιοχή, όπως φαίνεται εκεί στον χάρτη.. κάποια τετράγωνα που ανήκουν σε άλλο A/K που το έχει αναλάβει ο OTE 
και έχει βάλει κάποιες καπίνες..
.. δεν ανήκουν στο A/K Κολωνός που το έχει η Wind.

Το καλύτερο είναι να ρωτήσεις για διαθεσιμότητα στους παρόχους,
δεν σημαίνει κάτι 100% το εάν είναι ενεργή.

*Το ζήτημα όμως είναι να μάθεις πιο είναι το καφάο που παίρνεις σύνδεση, και σε πιο A/K ανήκει.*

Εάν θες να δεις πως θα το μάθεις δες εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post6456767

BTW ωραίος καιρός τώρα.. άντε να κάνεις έργα έτσι.. :-|
Καλά Χριστούγεννα! :-|

----------


## nino1908

Από το νέο έτος θα ξεκινήσουν και τέτοια εποχή θα έχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα.βάζω αυτό  χρόνοδιάγραμμα για να μην έχω ελπίδες.

----------


## Rogn

Εγώ παιδιά βγήκα έξω μεσά στην βροχή και βρήκα το καφάο που συνδέεται το σπίτι μου. Δεν υπάρχει στο fttx και μου φάνηκε να δουλεύει αφού έκανε και θόρυβο. Η καμπίνα είναι στο στενάκι στην Σηλυβρίας και είναι πανομοιότυπη με τις άλλες vdsl που είδα.(καθόλου φθαρμένη και με αυτό το λευκό μπέζ χρώμα).

Τώρα γιατί στην σελίδα διαθεσιμότητας δεν βγάζει ούτε καν διαθεσιμότητα για ADSL(ήμαρτον) δεν το γνωρίζω. Ψάχνομαι για vdsl και στο 13888 μου είπαν για διαθεσιμότητα άλλα πρέπει να γίνει αίτημα πρώτα για να δούν αν υπάρχει ελεύθερη γραμμή.

----------


## Iris07

Θα λες στο κομμάτι της μεταξύ Λιοσίων και Κωνσταντινουπόλεως..
Οπότε ανήκεις στο *A/K Δαγκλής.*

Αυτό το A/K είναι "ενεργοποιημένο" εδώ και καιρό νομίζω..

Θα βρεις περισσότερους "δικούς σου" σε αυτό το θέμα εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...F%CF%89%CE%BD)

Δοκίμασε για διαθεσιμότητα και στην σελίδα της Vodafone, βάζοντας την οδό και τον αριθμό του σπιτιού σου.

----------


## Rogn

Φίλε Iris07 με τη  βοήθεια σου έμαθα περισσότερες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες από ότι με όσους μίλησα από τον ΟΤΕ. Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Eliaskat

αναβασε Φωτο να δουμε

----------


## Rogn

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία!! Πληροφοριακά η Vodafone μου δίνει μόνο για Adsl ενώ Wind μου δίνει 100Mbps???? Παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο? Έχω μπερδευτεί πραγματικά.

----------


## Iris07

Κοίτα να δεις από την στιγμή που ένας πάροχος βάζει σε μία περιοχή VDSL ή FTTH μετά την πουλάει την υπηρεσία χονδρική σε όλους τους άλλους,
και όποιος θέλει αγοράζει για να δώσει στους συνδρομητές του.

Έχουν ακουστεί διάφορα ότι κάποιοι από τους 3ους παίκτες, Νοva, Cyta και σία
δεν δίνανε σε κάποιες περιοχές.

Όμως για τους 3 μεγάλους παρόχους μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να μην ειναι ενημερωμένο το σύστημα τους καλά,
και να πρέπει να το ψάξουν καλύτερα.

----------


## Rogn

Φίλε Iris εφόσον αυτό το καφάο δίνει όντως vDSL σκέφτομαι να κάνω την μεγάλη κίνηση και να πάω για 100...Έστω για την περίοδο μέχρι να λήξει η σύμβαση γιατί μετά το ποσό τσούζει λιγάκι για την οικονομική μου κατάσταση  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

100 από ποιον ?
Cyta ?

----------


## Rogn

Η Wind δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα. Άλλα εφόσον η καμπίνα υποστηρίζει vectoring από το 17 σκέφτομαι και για ΟΤΕ λόγω καλύτερου ping. Βέβαια και 100 να μην είναι βολεύομαι και με 30 :P Έτσι και αλλιώς 5.5Mbit πιάνω τώρα.

----------


## Iris07

5.5.. χμμ.. δεν είσαι και πάρα πολύ μακριά από το A/K πάντως..  :Thinking: 
Έχω ακούσει πάντως ότι το δίκτυο χαλκού στην περιοχή είναι ψιλο-χάλια.

Ζήτα τους προσφορές για φορητότητα.. 50 και 100 και δες..
υποθέτω θα είσαι στην Cyta τώρα..

Βέβαια μπορείς να αρχίσεις με 50 και άνετα να πας μετά σε 100 άμα είναι όλα πολύ καλά..
Γιατί εάν πας σε 100 και δεν τα πιάνεις και ζητήσεις μετά 50, μπορεί να σου αρχίσουν τα μα και μου..  :Cool:

----------


## Rogn

Η Cyta δεν μου δίνει ούτε 30  :Sad:  Αλλιώς θα είχα πάει. Με βγάζει στα 1500 μέτρα περίπου η Cyta οπότε αναγκαστηκά πρέπει να αλλάξω. 

Έχεις δίκιο πάντως. Σκέφτομαι μήπως αρχίσω με 30 βασικά που έχει με 29.90. Φοβάμαι βέβαια μην φάω φόλα γιατί στο κατάστημα μου είπαν να κάνω αίτηση για να σιγουρευτούν οτι υπάρχει ελεύθερη γραμμή. 

Βέβαια κυρίως ηλικιωμένους έχει η περιοχή μου, δεν νομίζω να έχουν πλακώσει όλοι το vDSL :P

----------


## Iris07

Ζήτα τους προσφορά για 50άρι, μπορεί να στο πάνε κοντά στα 30..
Πήγαινε και σε Γερμανό κατάστημα, πάρτους και τηλ και δες.

Κοίτα να δεις.. 30άρι άντε να πάρει κανένας απ' ευθείαν από το A/K.
(Όταν είναι κοντά σε αυτό.)

Εσύ από καμπίνα θα έχεις σίγουρα το 50άρι, πιστεύω να δίνουν στην περιοχή σου πλέον από καμπίνα.

----------


## Rogn

Έχει νόημα να ζητήσω από Cyta σε τόσο μεγάλη απόσταση? Θυμάμαι ο τεχνικός που είχε έρθει τότε είχε μετρήσει 12 μέγιστο για την γραμμή μου.

Αν μπορώ να πάρω όντως 50αρι από καμπίνα τότε θα κάτσω να σκεφτώ καλά γιατί είναι πολύ δέλεαρ...

----------


## Iris07

Δεν ξέρω τι κόλπα κάνει η Cyta..
αφού σου βάλανε νένα καμπίνα, να κοιτάξεις από εκεί τι γίνεται!

----------


## Rogn

Αυτό θα κοιτάξω. Η βοήθεια σου ήταν πολύτιμη φίλε  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Να' σαι καλά.. και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!  :Wink: 

και btw εάν δεις τίποτα έργα από wind (για το Α/Κ Κολωνός) εκεί στην περιοχή ενημέρωσε μας!  :Smile:

----------


## nino1908

Μπήκαμε στον Οκτώβριο και περιμένουμε,  να αρχίσουμε τηλ στην Wind μπας και μας πούνε ημερομηνία

----------


## Mormnak

Μπααα...και να πάρεις το πιθανότερο είναι να ακούσεις το ''Δεν γνωρίζουμε πότε....μπλα μπλα μπλα...''

----------


## Iris07

Το πολύ πολύ να σου πούνε τις ημερομηνίες που έχουν ανακοινωθεί..
Μόνο κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα θα ξέρει τι γίνεται.. ίσως..

Μπορεί ίσως ο εργολάβος που θα κάνει την δουλειά να ξέρει πιο πολλά!  :Razz: 

Αλλά να πάρει δεν μπορεί, όπου 'ναι πρέπει να αρχίσουν.
Έχετε το νου σας για καμιά κόκκινη κορδέλα!

Προς Λεωφ. Αθηνών μεριά λογικά..

----------


## Mormnak

Πάντως προς Σεπόλια....γενικά πάνω από Λένορμαν δεν έχω δει ούτε μισή κορδέλα...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον θα έρθουν πάλι από Κεραμικό μεριά που κάνουν έργα στην περιοχή..

Όπως έλεγε και το άλλο παιδί έχουν σκάψει εδώ και καιρό στην Μαραθωνομάχων και σταματήσανε μετά..

----------


## nino1908

Περνάω συνέχεια από μαραθωνομάχων.Αν δω κόκκινη κορδέλα εκεί θα πάω με ψαλίδι να εγγενιασω την έναρξη των έργων

----------


## Mormnak

446-416 η δικιά μου και περιμένω το 2019 να δω ''Φως'' 
( https://www.google.gr/maps/place/38%C2%B000'01.0%22N+23%C2%B042'52.5%22E/@38.0001723,23.7145216,20z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d38.000278!4d23.714583?hl=el )   :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Το χρόνοδιάγραμμα παραμένει όπως έχει ή άλλαξε κάτι ?

----------


## Iris07

Βάλανε λάθος αρχείο στην ανακοίνωση που βγάλανε οπότε δεν μάθαμε νεότερα!! :-\

----------


## nino1908

Πάλι καλά που δεν έβαλαν αρχείο για adsl συνδέσεις

----------


## Mormnak

Μας βλέπω να παίρνουμε από τους τελευταίους VDSL Vectoring με νέες καμπίνες...  :Thumb down:  ακόμα και αν σκάψουνε θα έχουμε αρκετό δρόμο μπροστά μας...

----------


## nino1908

Έχω την εντύπωση πως αν δεν τελειώσουν από της περιοχές που σκάβουν τώρα δεν θα ξεκινήσουν για εμάς

----------


## Mormnak

Είμαστε στο έλεος των εργολάβων και του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ  με άλλα λόγια...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ πρέπει να είναι άλλος εργολάβος από αυτόν που βάζει σωλήνες-καμπίνες..

Πάντως δίπλα σας στον Kεραμικό κάπου πρέπει να σκάβουν, είδαμε νέα αυλάκια & φρεάτια Wind.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μας βλέπω να παίρνουμε από τους τελευταίους VDSL Vectoring με νέες καμπίνες...  ακόμα και αν σκάψουνε θα έχουμε αρκετό δρόμο μπροστά μας...


Τελευταίοι θα είμαστε εμείς.. Πατήσια..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Στο θέμα για τον κεραμικό δε βλεπω εξελίξεις.Μήπως σταμάτησαν εκει?
βλεπω τα ιδια που εκανε η wind στον κολωνο

----------


## Mormnak

Τουλάχιστον να βγάζανε έναν συγκεντρωτικό πίνακα για να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται ο εκάστοτε Χ πάροχος...τόσες ενεργές ....τόσες υπο κατασκευή τόσες σε αναμονή ανά δήμο ή περιοχή...αλλά πουουοου!!! Είναι *ΤΟΣΟ* δύσκολο να τα συγκεντρώσουνε.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

> Στο θέμα για τον κεραμικό δε βλεπω εξελίξεις.Μήπως σταμάτησαν εκει?
> βλεπω τα ιδια που εκανε η wind στον κολωνο


Πριν λίγες μέρες είχαν γίνει κάποια σκαψίματα..
Δεν μπορεί να τα παρατάνε συνέχεια..  :Cool: 

Κάπου θα σκάβουν αλλά δεν θα το έχει δει κάποιος από εδώ.. 
είναι και μεγάλη η περιοχή.. Βοτανικός κτλ.

- - - Updated - - -

*Λοιπόν λένε ότι ενημερώσανε τις λίστες που υπήρχαν 10-10-2018.*
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...signments/1st/

Εδώ η Wind:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...2ndPhase/Wind/

Δεν βλέπω κάποια αλλαγή στον Κολωνό..

----------


## nino1908

Για κεραμικό q4 18. Ξεκίνησαν το σκάψιμο πριν λίγες μέρες.Σε δύο μήνες πιστεύουν ότι θα τελειώσουν. Για Κολωνό το ίδιο βλέπω από Φεβρουάριο

----------


## Iris07

Άμα δεις όταν άνοιξα το θέμα για τον Κεραμικό είχαν βάλει κάποιες καμπίνες ήδη από τον Ιούλιο!

Όμως σαφώς δεν ξέρουμε ποιά είναι η συνολική εικόνα στην περιοχή.. τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει, ως τώρα.

Δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ διαδικασίες.. μπορεί να γίνει οτιδήποτε και σε εσάς!

----------


## Kolonos

Βγήκαν πάλι τα συνεργεία έξω.
Χτες πέρασαν ίνες από ιερά οδός - πλουτονος μέχρι Ορφέως. 
Σήμερα στην ειρήνης πίσω από την Πέτρου Ράλλη συνεργείο ΟΤΕ και wind μαζί με νέα καμπίνα της Wind.
Αντε να πλησιάσουμε προς τα πάνω

----------


## Mormnak

> Βγήκαν πάλι τα συνεργεία έξω.
> Χτες πέρασαν ίνες από ιερά οδός - πλουτονος μέχρι Ορφέως. 
> Σήμερα στην ειρήνης πίσω από την Πέτρου Ράλλη συνεργείο ΟΤΕ και wind μαζί με νέα καμπίνα της Wind.
> Αντε να πλησιάσουμε προς τα πάνω


Άρα μιλάμε για περιοχες Βοτανικός...Ρουφ? εκει γύρω περίπου?  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

Ναι.. Βοτανικός προς Κηφισού..

Thanks Kolonos!

H Ειρήνης δρόμος είναι ??

----------


## Kolonos

Λεωφόρος Ειρήνης.
Σαν περιοχή πιάνει ταύρος αλλά είναι πολύ κοντά μας.
Ουσιαστικά κλείνει ο κύκλος εκεί στη περιοχή με τα έργα που έκαναν στην Πέτρου Ράλλη πριν κάνα δίμηνο.

----------


## nino1908

Για κολωνό είναι κοντά και μακριά.Είναι ευχάριστα τα νέα

----------


## Kolonos

Είναι διαίτερα κοντά πάντως. 
Η λογική λέει ότι μετά θα ανέβουν Καβάλας αφού προς τα κάτω έχουν τελειώσει με τα σκαψίματα, μετά τσουπ δίπλα είμαστε  :Razz: 
Προχωράνε πολύ αργά όμως αυτό είναι το θέμα.

----------


## Eliaskat

q1 2019 ειναι το πλανο οπότε που εχουν αργησει βρε παιδια ?

----------


## Iris07

Εσείς έχετε κανα 2 μήνες ακόμη πριν αρχίσετε να ανησυχείτε..  :Razz: 

Στον Κεραμεικό ανησυχούν.. (στα Πετράλωνα) που είναι Q4 2018 και δεν έχουν δει ακόμη ούτε καμπίνα..

Για να μιλάμε για άνετα πράγματα πάντως (ΔΕΔΔΗΕ κτλ..) καλό είναι να έχουν μπει οι καμπίνες 3 μήνες πριν την προθεσμία.. "λέμε τώρα"..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Και για να καταλάβετε πως έχουν τα πράγματα..
και να μην τα ρίχνουμε μόνο στην Wind...  :Cool: 

στην μισή Κυψέλη που η Vodafone είχε βάλει τις καμπίνες από τις αρχές Καλοκαιριού, για Q3 2018
στις μισές καμπίνες έδωσε καθυστέρηση 6 μήνες για ενεργοποίηση.. για Q1 2019!!

----------


## Kolonos

Όλο και πλησιάζει λέμε  :Razz: ,σήμερα τελείωσαν με τις ίνες στην Μαρκόνι κοντά στην στροφή με καβάλας.

----------


## Mormnak

Δηλαδή μέσα στον Νοέμβρη ''παίζει'' να δούμε επέκταση σε Κολωνό...Σεπόλια...κτλ.?  :Thinking: 



Off Topic


		Και για το Voip που θα κάνουνε αλλαγή στο Α/Κ Κολωνού είχα ρωτήσει....''ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ'' ...μου είπανε και ακόμα περιμένουμε..  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

Άντε φτάσανε στην "πόρτα" σας!  :Razz: 

Για Δεκέμβριο σας έχουν βάλει VoIP ?

Άμα αργήσουν πάρτε τους τηλ.. αλλά άμα έχετε το ρούτερ τους οκ..
θα σας στείλουν κανένα SMS στο κινητό που έχετε βάλει στο προφίλ σας, πότε θα σας γυρίσουν.

----------


## Mormnak

> Άντε φτάσανε στην "πόρτα" σας! 
> 
> Για Δεκέμβριο σας έχουν βάλει VoIP ?
> 
> Άμα αργήσουν πάρτε τους τηλ.. αλλά άμα έχετε το ρούτερ τους οκ..
> θα σας στείλουν κανένα SMS στο κινητό που έχετε βάλει στο προφίλ σας, πότε θα σας γυρίσουν.


Ναι για τον Δεκέμβριο...Δεν έχω ούτε ρούτερ ούτε και ενημέρωση ακόμα και μάλλον θα πέσει τηλέφωνο ξανά για να μάθω την εξέλιξη στο θέμα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Kolonos

Σύνδεση ίνας σήμερα στην διασταύρωση Λεωφόρου Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και Σερρών, ένα στενό πριν την γέφυρα στην αρχή της Καβάλας.

----------


## Iris07

Ok!  :One thumb up: 

Όπως φαίνεται, δουλεύουν όπου να' ναι εκεί γύρω.. 
και τις 3 περιοχές η Wind τις έχει..

----------


## nino1908

Λογικά από εκεί θα συνεχίσουν Μαραθωνομαχων να κουμπώσει με τα 500 μέτρα που έχει σκάψει εδώ και καιρό η Wind

----------


## Eliaskat

> Σύνδεση ίνας σήμερα στην διασταύρωση Λεωφόρου Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και Σερρών, ένα στενό πριν την γέφυρα στην αρχή της Καβάλας.


Φιλε αυτο ηταν για ιδιωτη,περασα σημερα απο εκει

----------


## nino1908

Μόλις εθαψες τα όνειρα μας :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

Αχ φιλε μου να δεις χαρα που εκανα οταν ειδα που κατεληγε η οπτικη...

----------


## Iris07

Ούφ.. απογοήτευση και πάλι!

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα δε ξέρω θα με βρίσετε.. άμα σας πω ότι η Wind άρχισε έργα στην περιοχή μου ??  :Cool: 
Ψαχτήκατε καλά εσείς εκεί ??  :Cool: 

Μήπως ξεκίνησε από την άλλη πλευρά του A/K σας - Σεπόλια ?
που είναι στο "ύψος" της δικιάς μου..

----------


## Mormnak

Δηλαδή να βγω αύριο λες για αναζήτηση συνεργείου??? Αντε γιατί με την Wind προβλέπω να πηγαίνουν ''βροχή''  οι παρατάσεις έτσι όπως προχωράει...

Λύστε μου και μια απορία....γιατί αυτή εδώ η σελίδα τους έχει βγει OFF??? https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...ind-fiber-faq/  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

Τι να σας πω.. 
το ζήτημα είναι να υπάρχουν κάποια παιδιά εδώ από όλες τις περιοχές του A/K σας, να πουν εάν είδαν κάτι..

Εμείς, εντάξει μαζευτήκαμε κάμποσοι Κυψελιώτες τώρα και βάζουμε νέα!

Άμα έχει κάποιος μηχανή βέβαια, μπορεί να κάνει πιο εύκολα καμιά βόλτα να δει μπας και γίνεται κάτι.

Για την Wind.. ίσως αλλάξανε κάτι και ξέχασαν να το διορθώσουν..
Υπάρχει και εδώ αντίστοιχη σελίδα.

https://www.wind.gr/gr/wind/upostiri...is-apanthseis/

----------


## nino1908

Διάβασα στο νήμα της κυψέλης ότι ξεκίνησαν τα έργα και δε το πίστευα. Εδώ στον Κολωνό κ συγκεκριμένα ακαδημία πλάτωνος η μόνη που σκάβουν είναι η ευδαπ κλείνει ολόκληρους δρόμους για μέρες από το καλοκαίρι πάει αυτή η δουλειά



Για κυψέλη κρατήστε μικρό καλάθι με την Wind μπορεί ξαφνικά να σταματήσει και να αρχίσει αλλού το έχουμε ξανά δει το παραμύθι τους

----------


## Iris07

Μία σκέψη που έκανα είναι ότι άρχισε εκεί για να προλάβει κάπως την Inalan που αρχίζει και αυτή επέκταση σε εμάς.

Για να δούμε..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Μακάρι να ξεκινήσει κυψέλη η Wind . Όπως και να χει το 2020 θα έχουν δώσει vdsl γραμμές το βλέπουμε κ αλλού οι καμπίνες έχουν μπει και περιμένουν κανα χρόνο το ρεύμα

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, το σίγουρο είναι ότι και το 2019 θα έχουν πολλά έργα να κάνουν και οι 3 πάροχοι.

----------


## Mormnak

Αν δεν θέλει να έρθει η Wind να σκάψει...ας έρθει η Inalan....εμένα προσωπικά δεν με χαλάει να μου δώσουνε 100/100 ή 200/200....  :Whistle:   :Razz: 



Off Topic


		H Vodafone έχει δώσει επαγγελματικά πακέτα με  500/500 στο κέντρο...  :Respekt:

----------


## nino1908

Μέχρι να έρθει η lnalan στο Κολωνό η οπτικές ίνες θα είναι ξεπερασμενες  :Razz:  .δυστυχώς απλώνεται δεν μπορεί να δώσει κάπου άσχετα.Μικρή εταιρεία μικρές δυνατότητες

----------


## angel_n

Μια βοήθεια, παιδιά, όποιος μπορεί να μου πει μια γνώμη. 

Εχω Wind στα Σεπόλια (στη Ρόδου) και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει vdsl. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι η γραμμή που έχω έχει προβλήματα και τις ώρες αιχμής (8-12 το βράδυ κάθε μέρα) δεν κινείται τίποτα. Το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει σε λίγο καιρό και σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω εταιρία και να πάω σε ΟΤΕ μήπως και δω φως.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής. Από τη στιγμή που έχει αναλάβει η Wind να φτιάξει τις καμπίνες για τη vdsl στην περιοχή, αν όντως εγώ πάω σε ΟΤΕ, θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν με το καλό έρθει η vdsl; Θα πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσω τότε στη Wind ή είναι αδιάφορο ποιος έχει φτιάξει τις καμπίνες;

----------


## Iris07

Όταν θα δώσει VDSL η Wind θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα και στους άλλους παρόχους..

Δηλαδή θα πουλήσει την υπηρεσία της χονδρική στους άλλους.
Μάλιστα θα πρέπει να τους έχει ενημερώσει νωρίτερα γι' αυτό.

Τώρα οι άλλοι βέβαια δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αγοράσουν σων και καλά..  :Cool: 

Ακούγονται διάφορα σε κάποιες περιοχές ότι ο τάδε πάροχος έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα και ο άλλος δεν δίνει..
Κάπου είναι στην μέση και τα οικονομικά θέματα του κάθε παρόχου, έχουν ακουστεί και αυτά.

Αλλά μερικές φορές είναι "ψιλοψέμματα" ότι κάποιος δίνει 1ος VDSL..
υπάρχουν υποψίες ότι κάποιοι προσπαθούν να πιάσουν πελάτες νωρίτερα με το δέλεαρ του VDSL.

Πάντως γενικά ο OTE δίνει σε όλες τις περιοχές που μπαίνει VDSL!

Τώρα προς το θέμα που λες σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ, δεν έχω εμπειρία ακριβώς,
για ποιό λόγο μπορεί να πέφτει η ταχύτητα σου..

αλλά από μία άλλη άποψη πιστεύω ότι έχει ένα θετικό η επιλογή του OTE.

Δες αυτά που γράφω εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...47#post6490947

- Να ζητήσεις προσφορές όταν τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο σου!  :Wink:

----------


## angel_n

Για αυτά ακριβώς που λες σκέφτομαι κι εγώ την αλλαγή σε ΟΤΕ. 

Απλά ο προβληματισμός μου είναι μην τυχόν, όταν μπουν οι καμπίνες, έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα από την ανάποδη. Είμαι δηλαδή στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά επειδή οι καμπίνες θα είναι της Wind, έχουν καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση οι πελάτες της Wind.

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω πως οι οπτικές ίνες δεν θα έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα..
να υπάρχουν δηλαδή καλές και κακές οπτικές!  :Cool: 

Αλλά το ανάποδο θα συμβαίνει και πάλι.. 
δηλαδή σε τι γραμμή θα βάλει ο ΟΤΕ μία σύνδεση VDSL, από την καμπίνα της Wind μέχρι το σπίτι σου.

----------


## angel_n

Σόρι αν κάνω χαζές ερωτήσεις, αλλά δεν το πιασα. Η γραμμή από την καμπίνα της Wind μέχρι το σπίτι μου θα είναι του ΟΤΕ ή της Wind;

----------


## Iris07

Η καμπίνα VDSL της Wind συνδέεται με γραμμές χαλκού με την καμπίνα ADSL του OTE, που θα μπουν τώρα.
(Παντού έτσι γίνεται..)

Στην συνέχεια από την καμπίνα ADSL του OTE θα εξακολουθείς να παίρνεις σύνδεση με την γραμμή που παίρνεις τώρα.
Ή την όποια γραμμή σου βάλει ο OTE τότε όταν πάρεις VDSL, (ή τυχόν αλλάξεις πάροχο και πεις πχ ότι η γραμμή σου έχει πρόβλημα..)

Όταν λέω γραμμή OTE.. ουσιαστικά ένα είναι το καλώδιο που καταλήγει από την καμπίνα του OTE σε μία οικοδομή.
Δηλαδή το κουτάκι του OTE που υπάρχει σε κάθε οικοδομή.

Αυτό όμως το καλώδιο έχει μέσα του πολλά ζεύγη καλωδίων όπου ο OTE βάζει τον κάθε συνδρομητή τηλεφωνίας.

Και ναι μπορεί ένα ζεύγος να είναι καλύτερο από ένα άλλο.
(Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία, όπως τα έλεγα στο άλλο post μου.)

Αυτό κυρίως συμβαίνει σε περιοχές όπου οι εγκαταστάσεις καλωδίων του OTE είναι πάρα πολλών χρόνων,
όπως η Κυψέλη π.χ ή ο Κολωνός.. ?

Δηλαδή οι τελικές συνδέσεις από καμπίνες ADSL μέχρι το σπίτι μας είναι και θα ανήκουν για πάντα στον OTE!  :Cool:

----------


## angel_n

Σε ευχαριστώ, φίλε Iris07, πολύ κατατοπιστικός.

Που σημαίνει, αν τα μεταφράζω σωστά, ότι πρακτικά δεν θα έχει σοβαρή σημασία αν είμαι σε ΟΤΕ ή Wind όταν με το καλό θα βάλει καμπίνες για vdsl η Wind. Οπότε, μπορώ τώρα να ψαχτώ και να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου στον ΟΤΕ... Και βλέπουμε τι κάνουμε όταν φτάσουμε και στο vdsl.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι πιστεύω είναι όπως τα λες.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είτε έχεις τώρα ADSL είτε βάλεις VDSL στο μέλλον, μόνο ο OTE μπορεί να κοιτάξει την γραμμή σου, από την καμπίνα έως το σπίτι σου.
Και η Wind σε αυτόν θα μιλήσει εάν της πεις ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Το τι κάνει βέβαια ο OTE σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις για τον καθένα είναι άλλο ζήτημα όπως λέμε.
Αλλά εάν είσαι συνδρομητής του πιστεύω θα σε κοιτάξει καλύτερα!

Πρόσφατα έκανα ανανέωση στο συμβόλαιο μου στον OTE που ήμουν.
αλλά δεν μου δίνανε καλύτερη προσφορά, όσο και εάν τους έλεγα ότι έχω καλύτερες προσφορές από άλλους..
Η δικαιολογία τους ήταν.. Σε εμάς θα έχετε την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση OTE!  :Cool: 

Βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και η κατάσταση της γραμμή σου από το κουτάκι του OTE μέχρι το δωμάτιο σου.

Πόσο είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορείς να πιάνεις τώρα?

- - - Updated - - -

*- Μήπως όμως η καμπίνα σου είναι να πάρει FTTH τώρα από την Wind ??*

Ξέρεις το νούμερο του καφάο που παίρνεις σύνδεση?

----------


## angel_n

Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, κλειδώνει γύρω στις 14.000 kbps και στο speedtest παίζει από 9 έως 11 Mbps και γύρω στα 25 ping.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάθε μέρα, από τις οχτώ το βράδυ ως τις δώδεκα-μία, πώς να το πω, μπουκώνει, είναι αδύνατον να δεις βίντεο και ακόμη και το σέρφινγκ γινεται ζόρικο, αργεί να κατεβάσει φωτογραφία. Εκείνες τις ώρες στα speedtest το χω πετύχει και κάτω από 1 Mbps, ενώ τα ping ανεβαίνουν πολύ, στο 50+. Το κλείδωμα δεν αλλάζει ακόμη και στις ώρες αιχμής, πάντα εκεί στο 14 το βλέπω.

Όχι, δεν ξέρω νούμερο καφάο. Τώρα έχω έρθει σε αυτό το σπίτι (η σύνδεση προυπήρχε) και γενικά δεν ξέρω τα πώς και τι. Ούτε καν 100% αν είμαι στο Α/Κ του Κολωνού (λογικά είμαι βέβαια).

Συγνώμη που αργώ να απαντήσω, είμαι στη δουλειά και δεν το βλέπω συνέχεια

----------


## Iris07

Χμ.. μάλιστα..

Λοιπόν, κατ' αρχάς πήγαινε εδώ, κάνε ζουμ και δες σε πιο κομμάτι του χάρτη είναι η διεύθυνση σου..
Τα τμήματα αυτά είναι τα A/K (Αστικά Κέντρα) κάθε περιοχής.

Πατάς πάνω στα σηματάκια OTE για να δεις την ονομασία του κάθε κέντρου.

Βλέπω η Ρόδου πάει δίπλα και σε άλλο Α/Κ.

http://fttxgr.eu/map

- - - Updated - - -

Μετά πήγαινε εδώ, σε αυτή την λίστα
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gi..._5ui0ybFgdJuNk

και κάνε αναζήτηση την διεύθυνση σου.. (Ctrl-F) με κεφαλαία και αριθμό.

* Να την ανοίξεις από PC ή Laptop γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλη.

Στην σειρά που θα βρεις την διεύθυνση σου δες τα πρώτα νούμερα στην αρχή της σειράς, και πες μου τα να σου πω μετά.

----------


## angel_n

Καλά, φίλε, είσαι άρχοντας, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου και τη βοήθεια!

Είμαι όντως Κολωνό. 

Νούμερα εννοείς την πρώτη στήλημ "Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ [WCRM]", έτσι; 

446-139 είμαι

----------


## Iris07

Ok thanks!  :Smile: 

Λοιπόν όλα καλά.. είσαι για

446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ139VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q1
Το *446* είναι ο κωδικός του A/K Κολωνός, και το
*139* ο κωδικός του καφάο ADSL OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση.

Οπότε στην περίπτωση σου ισχύουν όλα όσα λέγαμε παραπάνω!  :Wink: 

Κάποιες άλλες καμπίνες εκεί γύρω είναι για FTTH, 
οπότε στην περίπτωση αυτή όλα τα έργα και από την καμπίνα FTTH μέχρι την οπτική στο σπίτι σου θα ανήκαν στην Wind.

Κάτσε να σου πω και που ακριβώς είναι αυτό το καφάο για να δεις πόσα μέτρα απέχεις!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Από τις συντεταγμένες που έχει εκεί η λίστα στην ίδια γραμμή βρίσκουμε το καφάο στο Google Maps!  :Wink: 

Και το δικό σου πρέπει να είναι αυτό εδώ: (Αυλώνος 60)

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0052...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## angel_n

Iris, εσύ είσαι άρχοντας, εγώ είμαι λίγο ηλίθιος  :Embarassed: 

446-137 είναι, 137 ειναι ο κωδικός του καφάο, έκανα λάθος με το 139

Και το καφάο μου ειναι αυτό εδώ, το βρήκα με τις συντεταγμένες, Ρόδου 123

https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...17!4d23.719722

Και λογικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι, το έψαξα στο εξέλ της eett

446-137	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	137	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	2019 Q1

----------


## Iris07

Καλά δεν πειράζει.. λάθη κάνουμε!  :Very Happy: 

Πάλι καλά είσαι!

446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q1
Εάν ήσουν στο 135 θα πήγαινες για FTTH!  :Cool: 

Ααα.. και μιάς και βρήκαμε νέο μέλος στην περιοχή, να ξέρεις μόλις δεις τίποτα έργα ενημέρωσε μας!  :Wink: 
Βασικά έχουν αργήσει στην περιοχή σας.. :-\

----------


## angel_n

Ναι, έχουν αργήσει. Δυο τρεις μήνες που έχω έρθει στην περιοχή, παρακολουθώ το thread και έχω καταλάβει ότι δεν κουνιέται τίποτα. 

Θα ενημερώσω, με σημαία στο μπαλκόνι θα βγω  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

*Βγήκε νέα απόφαση, έγινε αλλαγή τεχνολογίας στο A/K..*

για τις VDSL καμπίνες.. οι FTTH μένουν ως έχουν..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...10#post6493010

Μάλλον μικρό το κακό..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

γίνεται ενας μικρος χαμος με την ευδαπ.εδω και μήνες σκάβει και κλείνει ολοκληρους δρομους.ισως να φταίει και δεν ξεκινά η wind.προεκλογική περιοδος....

----------


## Iris07

Εεε όχι να μας αλλάξει και η ΕΥΔΑΠ τους σωλήνες της τώρα!!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

ναι μεχρι και την Πλατωνος κλεισανε για μερικες ημερες...  

Υπομονη αδερφια το 2019 έρχεται

----------


## Iris07

Μακάρι να σωθούμε και εμείς το Σωτήριον Έτος 2019!  :Cool:

----------


## tetelas

Καλημερα , ειδα σημερα στην ΟΔΟ ΠΕΤΡΑΣ να αλλαζει καμπινα ο ΟΤΕ.
Υπαρχει εξελιξη?

----------


## Eliaskat

σκετη καμπινα ?

σκαψιμο πριν ?

----------


## tetelas

ειχαν πεταξει την παλια καμπινα κατω , και ειχαν βαλει την νεα που κανανε μεικτονομιση

----------


## Mormnak

Νέα καμπίνα χωρίς να έχει περαστεί οπτική ινα πρώτα? κανένα χαρτί δεν είχε κολλημένο ή καμιά κορδέλα τριγύρω της που να λέει για έργα μήπως....??

----------


## Iris07

Αλλάζει ο OTE την παλιά καμπίνα του ADSL με νέα που χρειάζεται για το VDSL.

Και εδώ Κυψέλη το κάνουν..
Καλύτερα από τώρα..

Φαντάσου να έχουν βάλει κάτι μήνες την VDSL, 
αλλά να μην δίνουν γιατί δεν έχει αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ την δικιά του!  :Cool: 

Είδα και τέτοια!

----------


## Eliaskat

ναι αλλα την περιοχη την εχει παρει η wind....

----------


## Iris07

Ναι!
Αλλάζει ο OTE την παλιά καμπίνα του ADSL.. *με νέα καμπίνα ADSL..* που χρειάζεται για το VDSL της Wind.

Κατά περίπτωση χρειάζεται να την αλλάξει..

----------


## Eliaskat

μακαρι, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με το Vdsl στην περιοχη

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!

Για κάποιο λόγο η καμπίνα είχε πρόβλημα!

Το ξέρω και το βλέπω ότι στην περιοχή σας έχετε τα ίδια αρχαία πράσινα καφάο ADSL
που έχουμε και εμείς.

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9899...7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9905...7i13312!8i6656

Όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι με βίδες στις συνδέσεις τους. (photo)
Πέρα από την σκουριά και την οξείδωση που έχουν πλέον.

Εάν θέλουμε να πηγαίνει Super το VDSL όταν μπει όλες αυτές θέλουν αλλαγή!

----------


## Eliaskat

Q1 2019 για να δουμε....

να δουμε αν θα προλαβουμε την επιδοτηση για την δράση Superfast Broadband

----------


## Iris07

Τo πιθανότερο είναι να δωθεί παράταση.. 
προβλέπεται από την απόφαση..

Υπάχουν A/K που είναι για 100% FTTH, και ακόμη δεν άρχισε τίποτα..
(Λεωφ. Αλεξάνδρας - Vodafone)

----------


## nino1908

> Καλημερα , ειδα σημερα στην ΟΔΟ ΠΕΤΡΑΣ να αλλαζει καμπινα ο ΟΤΕ.
> Υπαρχει εξελιξη?


Ευκλειδου και άστρους σήμερα άλλαξαν καμπίνα οτε. Ξυλωσαν την σαπιοπράσινη και έβαλαν γκρι. Βέβαια το ίδιο είχε γίνει και πριν χρόνια λεβιδιου και άστρους.Ο οτε κάνει τα αυτονόητα

----------


## Mormnak

'Αρα είναι ένα refresh της ADSL με νέα ξανά ADSL για να δώσει μετά η WIND VDSL και FTTH? σωστά?(γιατί απ'οσο γνωρίζω μέχρι τώρα ο Κολωνός-Σεπόλια παίρνει VDSL ΟΤΕ μόνο από A/K ..σωστά?)

(update...για να το πω λίγο χοντροκομμένα...αν δεν δείτε το ''μεγάλο'' ΠΕΛΩΡΙΟ καρούλι με την οπτική ίνα και κάτι σκαψίματα τριγύρω..όπως στις παρακάτω εικόνες... ο ΟΤΕ δεν κάνει τίποτα καινούργιο με Οπτικές Ίνες όσα καφάο και να έχει ρίξει.)

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. αυτή μάλλον σωλήνα είναι ??  :Thinking: 
Πολύ χοντρή την βλέπω..

Εάν δεν είναι για οπτικές, συνήθως τα καλώδια χαλκού του ΟΤΕ μπαίνουν έτσι μόνα τους.

----------


## nino1908

Ψάχνω να βρω σε ποιά περιοχή η Wind είναι τωρα.ΠΟΥΘΕΝΆ.το μόνο που ξέρει είναι να στέλνει έγραφα ότι δεν προλαβαίνει το χρόνοδιάγραμμα και αυτό λάθος το κάνει.Ας πιάσει μια περιοχή και να την τελειώσει.κινείται μεταξύ κολωνου Πετράλωνα Πατήσια σκάβει λίγο σταματάει.Αν υπάρχουν θέματα να βγάλει μια ανακοίνωση να ξέρουμε.

----------


## Mormnak

> Χμμ.. αυτή μάλλον σωλήνα είναι ?? 
> Πολύ χοντρή την βλέπω..
> 
> Εάν δεν είναι για οπτικές, συνήθως τα καλώδια χαλκού του ΟΤΕ μπαίνουν έτσι μόνα τους.


http://www.premiumtel.com.my/project-reference/  :Smile:  (από εδώ τις πήρα και τις έβαλα τις photos..)

----------


## Iris07

Ααα.. είπα και εγώ!!  :Razz:

----------


## Kolonos

Καλημέρα. Χτες βράδυ πέρασα από Αγίου Μελετίου και κωνσταντινουπολεως και είχαν σκάψει εκεί, έχει κάτι καμπίνες. Πέρασα πολύ γρήγορα όμως και δεν πρόλαβα μα δω τι ακριβώς γίνεται.

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.
Εάν σκάψανε δίπλα σε καφάο του OTE μάλλον έργα του ΟΤΕ είναι, για να φτιάξουν κάτι.

Η Wind κανονικά πρέπει να αρχίσει να κλείνει ολόκληρο δρόμο με κορδέλες για να περάσει πρώτα τους σωλήνες,
όπως έκανε σε εμάς εδώ σε ένα μέρος. (photo)

Έχε το νου σου για κάτι τέτοιο.
Άντε να δούμε!

----------


## Mormnak

Θα χει έρθει το καλοκαίρι του 19 και η Wind θα δίνει παράταση στην παράταση ενώ ο OΤΕ θα έχει αλλάξει τις παλιές δικές του(ADSL)....ωραία πράγματα...το Fiber της Wind έρχεται... :Razz:   :ROFL: 

edit..θα περάσω κι εγώ να δω τι γίνεται έκει προς Αγ. Μελετιου και Κων/λεώς.

----------


## Kolonos

Βορείου ηπείρου και Βοσπόρου κλειστός ο δρόμος και εργάτες να σκάβουν στις 5 σήμερα το απόγευμα...... Δίπλα τους μεγάλες κουλούρες με μπλε σωλήνα
Ενα δάκρυ κύλησε.....  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Έλα !!!  :Thumbs up: 

Εάν μπορέσεις βγάλε καμία φώτο να δούμε!

----------


## Eliaskat

Τι λετε τωρα ρε παιδια , ηρθαν τα Χριστούγεννα

----------


## nino1908

> Βορείου ηπείρου και Βοσπόρου κλειστός ο δρόμος και εργάτες να σκάβουν στις 5 σήμερα το απόγευμα...... Δίπλα τους μεγάλες κουλούρες με μπλε σωλήνα
> Ενα δάκρυ κύλησε.....


Την βοσπόρου απο την πρεβέζης μεχρι την β.ηπείρου την εχει κλεισει η ΕΥΔΑΠ περναω απο εκει και κανω παράκαμψη,καποια στιγμή παρατήρησα μια μικρή κάθετη τομή επι της β.ηπείρου αλλα δεν έδωσα σημασία.Ισως περάσω αργότερα να δω τι γίνεται

----------


## Iris07

Όχι να πάρει! :-|

Να σου πω είχα μία απορία για τους μπλε σωλήνες.. η Wind βάζει όπως έχω δει μαύρους και κίτρινους..
αλλά είπα να μην μιλήσω και το χαλάσω χωρίς να δούμε..

----------


## Eliaskat

και κοντα στην Πλατωνος η Ευδαπ σκαβει...

----------


## Iris07

Δεν μπορούν να βάλουν και τις οπτικές μαζί ??  :Cool: 

Κάποιος μου έλεγε ότι σε μία χώρα περνάγανε τις οπτικές από τους αγωγούς της αποχέτευσης ??  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

> Δεν μπορούν να βάλουν και τις οπτικές μαζί ?? 
> 
> Κάποιος μου έλεγε ότι σε μία χώρα περνάγανε τις οπτικές από τους αγωγούς της αποχέτευσης ??


Πριν χρόνια είχα διαβάσει για το Λονδίνο επειδή δεν είναι εύκολο όπως στην Ελλάδα να σκάβουν είχαν σκεφτεί μια τέτοια λύση

----------


## PETM2387

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ και χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και οπτική ίνα! 

θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας, είμαι στα Σεπόλια: You belong to ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ DSLAM / AK.

θα έχω οπτική ίνα; σωστά το έχω καταλάβει; 

επίσης έχω ακούσει ότι η ηλεκτροδότηση των καμπινών νέας τεχνολογίας αφού εγκατασταθούν καθυστερεί!

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Το 1ο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να βρεις το νούμερο του καφάο ADSL που παίρνεις σύνδεση τώρα!

Θα το βρεις με την διεύθυνση σου από μία λίστα.
Δες εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...83#post6492383

Προσοχή για δρόμους με το ίδιο όνομα, να δεις να λέει και την περιοχή σου στην γραμμή που θα σε βγάλει.

Μετά πες μου το νούμερο στην αρχή της γραμμής  που βρήκες και θα σου πω τα υπόλοιπα!  :Wink:

----------


## nino1908

446-321	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	321	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	(2019 Q1 ????????????)

βρήκα και το δικό μου.WIND ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ? :Hammered:

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. ούτε με νέφτι μάλλον δεν θα προλάβουν μέχρι τέλος Μαρτίου!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

Μονο αν παμε και σκαβουμε και εμεις!!!

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε.. έχω εμπειρία!  :Cool: 

Σκάβαμε για να περάσουμε γραμμές όταν ήμουν στον στρατό.. στην Γκασμαδία!  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CE%9...B4%CE%AF%CE%B1

----------


## Eliaskat

αν δεν αρχισουν το σκαψιμο μεσα στον Ιανουάριο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να προλαβουνε την προθεσμια ...

Αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι καιγονται κιόλας. 

Οποιος ακουσει η δει κατι ας το γραψει εδω να ξερουμε ...

Καλη χρονια σε ολους !!!!

το 2019 θα μας ερθει το Vdsl!!!

----------


## Mormnak

Πάντως ακόμα και σε κεντρικά σημεία-δρόμους στα Σεπόλια...ακόμα και κοντά στο Μετρό πχ...δεν έχω δει ΟΥΤΕ 1 συνεργείο της Wind ή έστω εργολάβο που να σκάβει για να περαστεί η οπτική...άρα να κάνω μια προφητεία πως κατά 99% πάμε για παράταση...  :Whistle:   :Thumb down:

----------


## Iris07

Ιανουάριος 2018 πάντως.. αμέσως μετά τα φώτα..
η Vodafone ξεκίνησε τα έργα της στην Κυψέλη, (Α/Κ Άρης) και γινόταν κυριολεκτικά χαμός για κανά 2-3 μήνες!!

----------


## PETM2387

Καλησπέρα Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά με υγεία!
κατέβασα το excel έβαλα την οδό μου με αριθμό και:
446-151  :Worthy:

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά με υγεία!
> κατέβασα το excel έβαλα την οδό μου με αριθμό και:
> 446-151


*446-151 446 ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ 151 VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus Q1 2019*

 :One thumb up: 

Αυτή εδώ πρέπει να είναι!
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0077...7i13312!8i6656

Την βλέπω είναι και νέα σχετικά καμπίνα, οπότε μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται να την αλλάξει ο OTE με νέα ADSL,
είσαι έτοιμος σε αυτό το κομμάτι.. οπότε εκεί δίπλα θα βάλει η Wind την δικιά της VDSL!

Άμα δεις τίποτα κορδέλες για έργα στους δρόμους εκεί γύρω πες μας!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 446-321	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	321	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast	(2019 Q1 ????????????)
> 
> βρήκα και το δικό μου.WIND ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ?


Εδώ είσαι εσύ!  :Wink: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9943...7i13312!8i6656

Ωπ!, ακόμη πιο καινούργια ADSL!!
Έτοιμος και εσύ!  :Razz: 

Δεν την βλέπω να χωράει όμως εκεί η VDSL.. στην απέναντι γωνία έχει καλή θέση!  :Cool: 
έχει και ένα ακόμη φρεάτιο του OTE εκεί..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9943...7i13312!8i6656

Είσαι προς το κέντρο της περιοχής.

----------


## nino1908

Εδώ είσαι εσύ!  :Wink: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9943...7i13312!8i6656

Ωπ!, ακόμη πιο καινούργια ADSL!!
Έτοιμος και εσύ!  :Razz: 

Δεν την βλέπω να χωράει όμως εκεί η VDSL.. στην απέναντι γωνία έχει καλή θέση!  :Cool: 
έχει και ένα ακόμη φρεάτιο του OTE εκεί..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9943...7i13312!8i6656

Είσαι προς το κέντρο της περιοχής.
[/QUOTE]

Ναι όντως εκεί δίπλα δεν χωράει απέναντι είναι καλή θέση. Δύο τετράγωνα ποιο κάτω ο οτε πριν κάνα μήνα άλλαξε άλλη μια σάπια καμπίνα η δικιά μου έχει τουλάχιστον 4 χρόνια

----------


## παναγιωτης89

γεια σας παιδια,  γνωριζουμε κατι για VDSL  σεπολια στο υψος της δραμας απο δυρραχιου μερια...;  ευχαριστω.

----------


## Iris07

Γειά χαρά!
Βρες πρώτα το καφάο OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση να δούμε τι γίνεται με σένα!  :Wink: 

Δες εδώ πως:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post6512756

----------


## tetelas

εγω εχω το 446-427 , βεβαια η συντεταγμενες ειναι λαθος.
Γιατι το κουτι ειναι Γερακιου + Αμφιαραου γωνια , ενω σε αυτες που δινει ειναι χωραφι  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Οι συντεταγμένες που έχει η λίστα είναι σωστές..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0020...7i13312!8i6656

Απλά θέλουν μία αλλαγή όταν τις βάζεις στο Google Maps.

Στην λίστα είναι *23,71275 - 38,001972*

στο Google τις βάζεις έτσι : *38.001972, 23.71275*

----------


## tetelas

Εχω μεγαλη αγωνια να δω ποτε θα ξεκινησουμε

το κακο ειναι οτι θα περιμενουμε να περασει και ενα 6μηνο για να δωσει σε αλλους παροχους....

----------


## Iris07

Πιστεύω τώρα να αρχίσουν νέα έργα στις περιοχές που μείνανε..

Εάν δεις κάτι στην περιοχή σου πες μας!  :Wink:

----------


## Eliaskat

εδω φιλε μου δεν εχουν αρχισει ακομα τα εργα... 

κατσε μην παρουν καμια παραταση... 

Ελπιζω μεσα στο 19 να προλάβουμε

----------


## tetelas

Κρεωντος και παχυμερη γινονται εργασίες αντικατάστασης ΚΑΦΑΟ

----------


## Iris07

Κάτι είναι και αυτό..  :Cool: 

Κυψέλη νομίζω σε κάποια σημεία είχαν βάλει VDSL αλλά ο OTE ακόμη δεν είχε αλλάξει το παμπάλαιο ADSL καφάο..

----------


## PETM2387

Είναι κοντά μου ...  :Worthy:  άντε να βγάλω και εγώ φώτο ... μην μείνουμε εκεί όμως  :Thinking:

----------


## Mormnak

Εδώ προς Σεπόλια μεριά ο OTEs μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται να αλλάζει τα παλιά πράσινα KV που είχε με τα νεότερα γκρι (όχι όλα...μερικά κατ' επιλογή). Για VDSL μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να δούμε ακόμα ...ούτε που έχει φανεί η WIND να περάσει καλώδιο(Οπτική) για να συνεχίσει μετά και ο Οτες (με όσα δεν θα αλλάξει η Wind).

----------


## tetelas

Και στην Κων. Χωρεμη έχουν αλλάξει το παλιό πράσινο με νέου τύπου.

Το βασικό πρεπει να ειναι το Γερακιου/Αμφιαραου γιατι δεν βλεπω κινηση καμοια


Αναμένουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Kolonos

> Κρεωντος και παχυμερη γινονται εργασίες αντικατάστασης ΚΑΦΑΟ


Εκεί δίπλα και γω, στην Ρόδου. 

Μένει κάνεις κοντά στο jumbo να δει τι παίζει κρεοντος και ηρους; συνεχίζουν έργα της ευδαπ ή άρχισε κάνα συνεργείο της Wind; να ελπίσουμε πως δεν είναι η ευδαπ μιας και χτες έσκαβαν κοντά στην Ιοκάστης.

----------


## Iris07

Κουλούρες παιδιά.. 
πρέπει να δείτε κάπου μεγάλες κουλούρες με μαύρη και κίτρινη σωλήνα!

Εδώ στην Κυψέλη τις έχει παρατημένες η Wind σε 2 γωνίες..
.. και περιμένω να δω την συνέχεια!

Δε μπορεί.. κάπου πρέπει να σκάβουν στις τελευταίες περιοχές που έμειναν..

----------


## Eliaskat

Τιποτα παιδες περναω εγω απο εκει ... 

Ησυχια ακομη...

----------


## tetelas

πάντως εχει αρχισει και κινειται  λιγο , οποτε θα δουμε φως.... μεχρι τελος του χρονου θεωρητικα

----------


## nino1908

> Εκεί δίπλα και γω, στην Ρόδου. 
> 
> Μένει κάνεις κοντά στο jumbo να δει τι παίζει κρεοντος και ηρους; συνεχίζουν έργα της ευδαπ ή άρχισε κάνα συνεργείο της Wind; να ελπίσουμε πως δεν είναι η ευδαπ μιας και χτες έσκαβαν κοντά στην Ιοκάστης.


Είμαι κοντά στα jumbo η Wind στον Κολωνό-Σεπολια-Μεταξουργείο υπάρχει μόνο στα χαρτιά.Από την άλλη η Ευδαπ έχει καταστρέψει τους δρόμους.Καλύτερα να άφηνε τους δρόμους με της τριπες παρά αυτό το χάλι.

----------


## Iris07

Ανάθεμα να ξέραμε τι παίζει τελικά με τον δήμο της Αθήνας!!

----------


## tetelas

Λένορμαν και Αντιγόνης 
Απέναντι απο Γρήγορη αλλαγή ΚΑΦΑΟ

----------


## Iris07

Οκ!  :Cool: 

Αυτός πάντως είναι ο εργολάβος του OTE!
Εμείς ψάχνουμε και τον εργολάβο της Wind!  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

τι στο καλο , αλλαζουν καμπινες απο τωρα ?

Περίεργο δεν ειναι ?

----------


## Iris07

O ΟΤΕ κάνει τις δικές του δουλειές,
και η Wind τις δικές της!  :Cool: 

Υπάρχει πολύ σαβούρα ακόμη με παλιά καφάο ADSL, όπως είδα και από τις βόλτες που έκανα να δω τι παίζει στις περιοχές μας..
προς Πατησίων και πάνω ή κάτω της..

Οπότε ας γίνει και αυτό που είναι να γίνει..

Φαντάσου να σου βάλουν την VDSL και να κάθετε και η σαβούρα ADSL ακόμη,
όπως εδώ σε κάτι VDSL που έβαλε η Vodafone από πέρυσι..
οπότε γιοκ VDSL ακόμη στις καμπίνες αυτές.. :-\

Μάλλον η αλλαγή ADSL καφάο δεν θέλει και καμιά άδεια, αν δεν έχει σκαψίματα!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Στην Λάρισα μιά χαρά προχωράει το FTTH από την Wind!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post6521135

Οπότε άρχισε να έχει εμπειρία με το θέμα..
Άντε ελάτε και εδώ!

Για Q3 2018 ήταν εκεί..

Για FTTH δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουν για ρεύμα.. 
αλλά έχουν βέβαια την εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι που παίρνει χρόνο.

Δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι τους τελευταίους μήνες πάνε πιο καλά τα πράγματα εκτός Αθήνας.. ή Αττικής..  :Thinking:

----------


## tetelas

Καλημερα σε ολους

απ'οτι ειδα στην γειτονια μου , εχουν αλλαξει ολα τα παλια πρασινα αθλια ΚΑΦΑΟ με νεου τυπου καρφωτες ρεγκλετες.

Τωρα ειμαστε στο χερι τις Wind Να βαλει τα υπολοιπα για να δουμε φως στο τουνελ....

----------


## Iris07

Καλό είναι αυτό!
Κάτι πολύ λίγα αλλάξανε και σε εμάς..

Τα πράγματα προχωράνε με 3-6 μήνες καθυστέρηση, ανά περιοχή..  :Thinking: 

Να δούμε τι θα λέει η νέα ανακοίνωση.

----------


## tetelas

και μετα απο το ντου του ΟΤΕ που αλλαξε καφαο , τωρα εχει πεσει νεκρα στην γειτονια.....

δεν υπαρχει κανενα συνεργειο , κανε σκαψιμο .... τιποτα..... ειμαστε μονοι.....

----------


## Iris07

και βρέχει.. βρέχει.. βρέχει..

Κατεβάζει κάτι ποτάμια εδώ από το Γαλάτσι!  :Razz: 
Μάλλον προς τα εσάς πηγαίνουν..  :Cool: 

Άντε να κάνεις δουλειά!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> και βρέχει.. βρέχει.. βρέχει..
> 
> Κατεβάζει κάτι ποτάμια εδώ από το Γαλάτσι! 
> Μάλλον προς τα εσάς πηγαίνουν.. 
> 
> Άντε να κάνεις δουλειά!


Τα συνεργεία της δεη μια χαρά κάνουν δουλειές απλός η Wind  έχει ρίξει άκυρο στο πρώτο χρόνοδιάγραμμα και όπως είπες η ανακοίνωση θα βγει αργότερα.

----------


## Eliaskat

λετε να το φαμε και το 2019?

----------


## Iris07

Παλιά.. κάνανε δεήσεις να βρέξει..

τώρα θα κάνουμε δεήσεις να βγει ο ήλιος!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kolonos

> λετε να το φαμε και το 2019?


Αυτή την σκέψη κάνω και γω,θα το φάμε το 19 ή όχι.
Κάτι μου λέει πως θα το φάμε

- - - Updated - - -




> Παλιά.. κάνανε δεήσεις να βρέξει..
> 
> τώρα θα κάνουμε δεήσεις να βγει ο ήλιος!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tetelas

Λεανδρου και Αμφιαραου αλλαγη ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Κινουνται ακομα.

----------


## Iris07

Ααα μπράβο!
Και στην Νίκαια αλλάζανε σήμερα διάβασα εδώ.. Wind και εκεί!

Να το σάπιο..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9987...7i13312!8i6656

Η Wind που να είναι... ??
*Ο ευρών αμοιφθήσεται!!*  :Laughing: 

Όπως φαίνεται ο OTE πάντως, δουλεύει κάμποσο για την Wind τώρα..  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

πηγα στο σεραφειο να ξεχαρμανιασω ...

----------


## Iris07

Για το Upload πήγες ??  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

πλακα πλακα μερικες φορες που εχω να κατεβασω κατι τεραστια αρχεια σκέφτομαι που να παω..

Αληθεια ἠ Inalan εχει καποια freewifispots ? Τα εχει δοκιμασει κανενας?

----------


## Iris07

Έχει, τα δείχνει στον χάρτη τους..
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...575453988&z=13

Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι εάν έχουν γράψει εντυπώσεις..

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι ανακάλυψα..  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%B7%CE%BD-Wind

- - - Updated - - -

Να, δείτε αυτό που σας έλεγα..

Νίκαια με Wind, που υποτίθεται ήταν για Q2-Q3/2018 ..
είχαν έτοιμη την VDSL αλλά ακόμη περιμένανε τον OTE να αλλάξει το καφάο του!  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84#post6529984

----------


## Eliaskat

εχεις γινει μεγαλο λαγωνικο !!!

----------


## Codehack

Έχουμε κανένα νέο ρε παιδιά για VDSL καφάο στον Κολωνό; Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει κάτι και με τεχνικό που μίλησα λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο.

----------


## Iris07

Ααα καλάα..

Τεχνικός του OTE ήταν ?  :Cool:

----------


## Codehack

> Ααα καλάα..
> 
> Τεχνικός του OTE ήταν ?


Ναι. Με καλέσαν από το τμήμα service του ΟΤΕ για μια βλάβη που είχα δηλώσει και όταν τον ρώτησα μου είπε πως δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια για καμπίνες στον κολωνό ακόμα.

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει, επειδή η Wind είναι που κάνει τα έργα στην περιοχή, ο ΟΤΕ δεν γνωρίζει πολλά για τις εργασίες της,
οπότε στο είπε κάπως αόριστα ότι δεν ξέρουν κάτι σίγουρο..

ή γενικά δεν θα ήξερε τι θα γίνει στην περιοχή!  :Cool:

----------


## takoulou

> Εντάξει, επειδή η Wind είναι που κάνει τα έργα στην περιοχή, ο ΟΤΕ δεν γνωρίζει πολλά για τις εργασίες της,
> οπότε στο είπε κάπως αόριστα ότι δεν ξέρουν κάτι σίγουρο..
> 
> ή γενικά δεν θα ήξερε τι θα γίνει στην περιοχή!


Εχει ανακοινωση η ΕΕΤΤ ποιος εχει αναλαβει την περιοχη σου...Εκει θα το δεις...

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ τα γνωρίζω..

ο κάθε τεχνικός του OTE δεν ξέρω εάν τα γνωρίζει..

----------


## Mormnak

το θέμα δεν είναι τι γνωρίζουν ή όχι οι τεχνικοί τους...το θέμα είναι να προχωρήσουνε τα έργα ο εκάστοτε πάροχος και να καλύψει τις περιοχές που ανέλαβε μέσα στο Χ χρονοδιάγραμμα....πράγμα ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα...  :Thumb down: 



Off Topic


		Πανηγύρια κάνανε κάποτε για το δίκτυο στην Καλαμάτα...και τώρα πάνε βροχή τις παρατάσεις....  :Mad:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CayfLmc-ao

----------


## Iris07

Για Α/Κ στην Θεσσαλονίκη..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post6531413

για Q1 2019 έχουν μπει καμπίνες από τον Δεκέμβρη..

Μόνο σε εμάς γμτ η φάση ?? :-\

----------


## Codehack

> Εχει ανακοινωση η ΕΕΤΤ ποιος εχει αναλαβει την περιοχη σου...Εκει θα το δεις...


Σχετικά με το ποιος έχει αναλάβει την κάθε περιοχή: Αυτό σημάινει ότι ο μοναδικός πάροχος VDSL Vectoring στην περιοχή μου θα είναι η Wind ή απλώς έχει αναλάβει την κατασκευή της υποδομής;

----------


## Iris07

Έχει αναλάβει την υποδομή, και μετά θα πουλήσει την υπηρεσία σε όποιον πάροχο θέλει..

όπως κάνει τόσα χρόνια ο OTE..

----------


## Codehack

> Έχει αναλάβει την υποδομή, και μετά θα πουλήσει την υπηρεσία σε όποιον πάροχο θέλει..
> 
> όπως κάνει τόσα χρόνια ο OTE..


Κατάλαβα, σε ευχαριστώ!

Q1 2019 Vectoring λέει η Wind για τον Κολωνό. Να υποθέσω πως η πραγματική ημερομηνία είναι 2119 περίπου;  :Whistle:

----------


## tetelas

καλημερα , ετσι οπως οδηγουσα σημερα σαν να πηρε το ματι μου Κιτρινες σωληνες και εργα στο παρακατω σημειο


ειναι κανεις κοντα να δει τι κανουν?

----------


## Iris07

Μμμ.. άντε να ακούσουμε κανένα καλό νέο!!  :Cool: 

* Δείτε εδώ πλάκα.. στο Αιγάλεω διαλύσανε το πεζοδρόμιο για να βάλουν ρεύμα σε μία καμπίνα Wind!  :Razz: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post6532816

Και νέο καφάο ADSL δίπλα!

----------


## Iris07

Ώπα!

_Προσωρινές κυκλοφοριακές ρυθμίσεις - διακοπή της κυκλοφορίας των οχημάτων στην Λ. Αθηνών, στο ύψος της συμβολής της με την οδό Αντιγόνης, 
εναλλάξ ανά λωρίδα και στα δύο ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, περιοχής Δήμου Αθηναίων, στις 03-02-2019, κατά τις ώρες 07.30΄ έως 15.00΄ και 17.30΄ έως 22.00΄, λόγω εκτέλεσης εργασιών εγκατάστασης υπόγειου δικτύου οπτικών ινών._

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...CE%A0-%CE%A136

Άντε να πάρει μπρος ο Δήμος!
Το κακό είναι ότι βάζουν ανακοινώσεις εκεί για έργα που γίνονται σε κεντρικούς δρόμους..

----------


## nino1908

> Ώπα!
> 
> https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...CE%A0-%CE%A136
> 
> Άντε να πάρει μπρος ο Δήμος!
> Το κακό είναι ότι βάζουν ανακοινώσεις εκεί για έργα που γίνονται σε κεντρικούς δρόμους..


Που το ξετρύπωσες πάλι ????
Μόλις δω να κλείσουν ολόκληρη την οδό Αντιγόνης τότε θα έχει ξεκινήσει η Wind. Για την ώρα μου φαίνεται ότι θα σκάψει ένα κομμάτι για να περάσει από τον Βοτανικό στον Κολωνό και θα σταματήσει.

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα..  :Razz: 

Παλιά ήξερα ότι στην περιφέρεια Αττικής αναρτούσαν τις αιτήσεις για έργα διέλευσης των Παρόχων..
http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/index.ph...id=293&lang=el

αλλά πλέον βαριούνται να βάζουν πολλά..

οπότε άρχισα να ψάχνω μήπως υπάρχει καμιά άλλη πηγή για τα έργα, και πέτυχα κάποια δελτία στην
https://diavgeia.gov.gr/

αλλά γίνεται χαμός εκεί, θέλει αρκετό ψάξιμο, και δεν τα βάζουν όλα..

Υπάρχει επίσης και η 
https://yperdiavgeia.gr/
για παρόμοιες ανακοινώσεις.

Άμα μπορεί κάποιος ας κάνει και μία βόλτα εκεί που είπε ο φίλος tetelas!

----------


## Eliaskat

επιβεβαιώνω την ανακοινωση ,καθως ειδα με τα ματια μου να σκαβουν την Κυριακή στην Αντιγονης !!!!

----------


## Iris07

Άντε επιτέλους να πάρουμε μπρος στον Δήμο!!  :Thumbs up: 

Όπως θυμάμαι πέρισυ την Άνοιξη είδα το "μπαμ" που έκανε η Wind στα Ανατολικά A/K
Ήλιον, Αγ. Βαρβάρα, Αιγάλεω, Κορυδαλλός..

ας ελπίσουμε φέτος να πέσει με τα μούτρα τον δήμο της Αθήνας!   :Bless:

----------


## tetelas

Ειναι πολυ μακρια να φτασουν μεχρι την λενορμαν , και απο εκει δυρραχιου....

Τουλαχιστον αρχισανε , κατι ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## Iris07

Είναι πάντως η 2η ανακοίνωση που βλέπω για την περιοχή..
είχα βρει και αυτό..

*24/01/2019*
Προσωρινές κυκλοφοριακές ρυθμίσεις - Tμηματική διακοπή της κυκλοφορίας των οχημάτων στη *δεξιά λωρίδα της Λ. Αθηνών*, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ του ο.α 105 και του ο.α 117, ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς Αιγάλεω, 
περιοχής Δήμου Αθηναίων, στις 26 και 27-01-2019, καθ' όλο το 24ωρο, λόγω εκτέλεσης εργασιών εγκατάστασης δικτύου οπτικών ινών.

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...A1%CE%97%CE%94

- - - Updated - - -

Έλεος.. σήμερα μόνο βρήκα 6 αποφάσεις για έργα οπτικών ινών στην Θεσσαλονίκη!

Βαριούνται εδώ να τις δημοσιεύσουν, πιο αναλυτικά!  :Evil:

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Έβαλα στην αναζήτηση στην Διαύγεια...  ''εργασιών εγκατάστασης δικτύου οπτικών ινών'' και πήρα το εξής αποτέλεσμα...

  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Crazy:

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα.. είναι λίγο πολύπλοκη η αναζήτηση εκεί απ' ότι κατάλαβα γιατί βρίσκει διάφορες σχετικές λέξεις,
και είναι χιλιάδες οι αποφάσεις!  :Cool: 

Κατ' αρχάς πρέπει να επιλέγεις το κουτάκι δεξιά που λέει *πιο πρόσφατες.*
για τις σορτάρει από σήμερα προς τα πίσω..

Κατά 2ον θέλει λίγες λέξεις για να μην βρίσκει πολλά αποτελέσματα.
π.χ *οπτικών ινών* μόνο ή *εγκατάστασης δικτύου* ή *έργα διέλευσης*

Δοκίμασα και το *Wind* αλλά βγάζει πολλά που έχουν σχέση με την Wind!

Πιο πολλά είναι τα άρθρα για τις κεραίες της Wind, και πληρωμές προς αυτήν!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Θεσσαλονίκη λένε πάει πολύ γρήγορα η Wind!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6535243

Εδώ.. με ρυθμούs χελώνας! :-\

Για να δούμε πότε θα γίνει το θαύμα εδώ..

----------


## n3eLo

Παίδες καλησπέρα κάτοικος και εγώ της περιοχής παρακολουθόντας χρόνια το thread είπα να κάνω post. Έχουν αναβαθμιστεί 5-6 καφάο στην κολοκυνθού, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν τα κόβω να υποστηρίζουν vdsl για δείτε και εσείς...

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, είναι απλά νέα καφάο ADSL του OTE..
Πάντως είναι καλό που τα αλλάζει και αυτά ο OTE!  :Wink: 

Πολύ φρέσκο το βλέπω!
μάλλον θα μυρίζει ακόμη η μπογιά του!!  :Laughing: 

O OTE κάνει αυτά που πρέπει να κάνει..
και η Wind έχει τις δικές της δουλειές!  :Cool: 

Εάν δεις τίποτα άλλα έργα ενημέρωσε μας!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Για να μην λέμε πάντως μόνο τα σταβά της Wind..
και νιώθουμε μόνο εμείς αδικημένοι..

Η Vodafone στον Πειραιά.. Α/Κ Φρεαττύδα..
ακόμη να τελειώσει τα έργα για VDSL.. από Q4 2017 !!!  :Blink: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post6535625

----------


## n3eLo

Το εικονιζόμενο είναι το καφάο που ανέφερε ένας άλλος χρήστης πιο πάνω, επί της οδού Αμφιαράου και Λεάνδρου. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι το γιατί αλλάζουν σε απλό καφάο adsl και δεν περιμένουν να βάλουν το vdsl, εφόσον το  παλιό δεν είχε πρόβλημα, το ξέρω λόγω ότι αυτό παρέχει ίντερνετ στην πολυκατοικία του φίλου μου και δεν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα ποτέ.

----------


## Iris07

Εάν την περιοχή την είχε ο OTE θα άλλαζε το καφάο ADSL και θα έβαζε μία νέα καμπίνα που θα ήταν ADSL+VDSL μαζί.

Τώρα που την έχει η Wind το καφάο του OTE θα μείνει, και δίπλα θα βάλει η Wind την δικιά της VDSL.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή, πολλές φορές χρειάζεται να αλλάξει και ο ΟΤΕ το δικό του καφάο για να συνδεθεί με τον σωστό τρόπο με την νέα καμπίνα VDSL.

Είναι θέμα εάν το καφάο έχει εσωτερικά τον παλιό τρόπο σύνδεσης των καλωδίων με βίδες.. 
και όχι τον νεότερο..

Αλλά σίγουρα τα παλιά καφάο είναι και σκουριασμένα/οξιδωμένα στις συνδέσεις τους.
Ακόμη και έτσι σκέτα μπορείς να δεις μία μικρή βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα!

----------


## n3eLo

Κατάλαβα, σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου!

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά όπως μου είπανε στην Κυψέλη ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε VDSL, και από παλιό πράσινο καφάο!  :Cool: 

Σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο!  :Cool: 
Ίσως να το κάνανε "υπό πίεση" χρόνου, η διαθεσιμότητα είχε πάει 6 μήνες πίσω εκεί..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...00#post6535700

και όπως φαίνεται έχει πολλά παλιά καφάο ακόμη για αλλαγή, εδώ στον δήμο της Αθήνας!

----------


## jkoukos

Απορώ πως βγήκε το συμπέρασμα ότι ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει όλες τις παλιές καμπίνες εκεί που άλλος πάροχος βάζει τις δικές του.

Στην περιοχή μου, που την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone και δίνει από πέρυσι υπηρεσία, σχεδόν οι μισές του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν αλλαχθεί.

Προφανώς αλλάζουν αυτές που δεν καλύπτουν κάποια κριτήρια μετά από έλεγχο.

----------


## junior147

Άντε επιτέλους να αναβαθμιστούν και τα Σεπόλια γιατί οι ταχύτητες είναι τραγικές ! 

Όταν ολοκληρωθεί το σκάψιμο περίπου πόσο χρόνο θέλει για να σου δώσουν VDSL ;;

----------


## Iris07

> Απορώ πως βγήκε το συμπέρασμα ότι ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει όλες τις παλιές καμπίνες εκεί που άλλος πάροχος βάζει τις δικές του.
> 
> Στην περιοχή μου, που την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone και δίνει από πέρυσι υπηρεσία, σχεδόν οι μισές του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν αλλαχθεί.
> 
> Προφανώς αλλάζουν αυτές που δεν καλύπτουν κάποια κριτήρια μετά από έλεγχο.


Πάντως.. άλλα τα παλιά καφάο..
και άλλο τα παλιά πράσινα καφάο της Κυψέλης ή του Κολωνού π.χ.  :Cool: 

Νομίζω ότι οι Αμπελόκηποι έχουν σίγουρα νεότερα καφάο από τα δικά μας.

----------


## Mormnak

> Άντε επιτέλους να αναβαθμιστούν και τα Σεπόλια γιατί οι ταχύτητες είναι τραγικές ! 
> 
> Όταν ολοκληρωθεί το σκάψιμο περίπου πόσο χρόνο θέλει για να σου δώσουν VDSL ;;


Αν και παίρνω το 30αρι VDSL από το A/K του Κολωνού...όπως το είπες....οι ταχύτητες είναι τραγικές...η αστάθεια και οι αποσυνδέσεις όσο πιο μακριά είσαι είναι ότι χειρότερο και εχθές βράδυ με βροχή
είδα σήμερα το πρωί να έχω μαζέψει κοντά στο  1,8 εκατ. CRC  λάθη.....δήλαδή ότι πιο ασταθές για VDSL ενω δεν έκανα καθόλου χρήση την νύχτα... :Thumb down:  Αν δεν αλλαχτούνε οι καμπίνες το VDSL σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις από το A/K είναι τρα-γι-κό!

----------


## junior147

Εγώ στην Ιωαννίνων με Κρέοντος με το ζόρι παίρνω 13mbs ! 

Και το 2004 που ήμουν από τους πρώτους που έβαλα adsl στην περιοχή ξεκίνησα με 20124mbs και κάθε χρόνο έπεφτα και εγώ φτάσει στα σημερινά χαλια. 
Τουλάχιστον εσύ παίρνεις και τα 30 τι να πούμε και εμείς. 

Ισχύει αυτό που λες για την αστάθεια

----------


## tetelas

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Εχτες που περασα απο την οδο Αψου (γειτσες) ειδα ενα ωραιοτατο σκαψιμο διπλα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του οτε με πολυ μεγαλυτερες διαστασεις....

Ειναι κανεις εκει να δει τι παιζει?

----------


## Eliaskat

χαμηλα στην Αργους ,κοντα στην Λ. Αθηνων πιανω 8,5 , οποτε τα 13 ακούγονται σαν Vdsl...

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημερα σε ολους.
> Εχτες που περασα απο την οδο Αψου (γειτσες) ειδα ενα ωραιοτατο σκαψιμο διπλα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του οτε με πολυ μεγαλυτερες διαστασεις....
> 
> Ειναι κανεις εκει να δει τι παιζει?


Καλημέρα!
Για να είναι το σκάψιμο δίπλα στο καφάο μάλλον ετοιμάζονται να το αλλάξουν ή να φτιάξουν κάτι εκεί..

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω εάν το καφάο εκεί είναι *παληό* (τόσο παλιό που γράφεται με η..  :Laughing:  ) πράσινο βαμμένο ξανά (ναι υπάρχουν και τέτοια..) ή νεότερο γκρι!  :Cool: 
Μου μοιάζει μάλλον για νεότερο..

Για νέα βάση VDSL νομίζω δεν παίζει ακόμη.. πρώτα πρέπει να μπουν οι σωλήνες στους δρόμους.

----------


## Iris07

Νέα ανακοίνωση :

_17311 - Προσωρινές κυκλοφοριακές ρυθμίσεις Λ. Αθηνών, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ των ο.α. 106 και 110, στο ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς Αιγάλεω, περιοχής Δήμου Αθηναίων, 
στις 09 και 10.02.2019, καθ΄ όλη τη διάρκεια του 24ώρου, λόγω εκτέλεσης εργασιών εγκατάστασης δικτύου οπτικών ινών._

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...-%CE%946%CE%9B

----------


## Kolonos

Το πρωί πήγα για καφέ στο everest στην Καβάλας που είναι δίπλα στην Wind και ήρθαν δύο υπάλληλοι της Wind  και όπως ήμασταν στην ουρά τους ρωτάω, τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά θα δούμε καμιά αναβάθμιση του δικτύου εδώ κοντά;
Και μου απαντάνε ταυτόχρονα και οι δύο... Πως το θές; για περίμενε να πάρω τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω και έσκασαν στα γέλια. 
Τι να πω!

----------


## Iris07

Καλά εντάξει.. αυτοί μπορεί να μην ξέρανε καν τι κάνει η εταιρία στην περιοχή..
ούτε και να τους ενδιέφερε..
φάνηκε από το ύφος τους..

Κάτσε.. τους είπες για VDSL και σταθερή.. ?
Μήπως νόμισαν για κινητή τηλεφωνία ??  :Razz:

----------


## Kolonos

Λες ε;
Μπορεί.  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

> Καλά εντάξει.. αυτοί μπορεί να μην ξέρανε καν τι κάνει η εταιρία στην περιοχή..
> ούτε και να τους ενδιέφερε..
> φάνηκε από το ύφος τους..
> p


+100 σιγα μην τους ένοιαζε

----------


## tetelas

Τελικα το σκαψιμο στην ΑΨΟΥ ηταν καλωδιακη βλαβη οτε....

που τυχη για οπτικες....

ποιο ευκολο ειναι να μετακομισεις σε σπιτι που εχει VDSL παρα να κανει αναβαθμιση η wind.
Αυτο βεβαια μεχρι να πεσουν τα πρωτα προστιμα απο ΕΕΤΤ για μη υλοποιηση προγραμματος.

Μετα θα τρεχουν

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!
Εκεί που είχες πει για κουλούρες, ξαναπέρασες ?

* Δύσκολα πέφτουν πρόστιμα, γιατί η Wind λέει μετά ότι φταίνε άλλοι!  :Cool: 
(Δήμος, OTE, ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..) βέβαια με κάποιες αποδείξεις..

----------


## tetelas

ξαναπερασα , εκει κοντα μενω , οποτε περναω καθε μερα....

γενικα εχω τα ματια μου ορθανοιχτα μηπως και πετυχω τιποτα αλλα δεν βλεπω φως στο τουνελ.

Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι στην Διευθυνση τροχαιας Αθηνων εχουν σκαψει μπροστα αρκετα μετρα , αλλα μου φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι οτπικες αυτο , αφου το αυλακι που εχουν ανοιξει ειναι Ταφος.

----------


## Eliaskat

έργα φυσικού αερίου

----------


## Iris07

Πανάθεμα τους!  :Cool: 

 :Razz:

----------


## tetelas

δεν απλωνουν και λιγο οπτικη , χωραει ειναι μεγαλος ο ταφος

----------


## Kolonos

Ντετέκτιβ έχουμε καταντήσει  :Razz:

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Καλησπέρα παιδιά έφτιαξα account ενώ παρακολουθώ καιρό το thread για να μεταβιβάσω τη δικιά μου, δυστυχώς αργή εμπειρία, ερχόμενος φοιτητής απο επαρχία και έχοντας περάσει απο 22 mbps adsl (ακόμα να καταλάβω το πως και το γιατί) επέστρεψα στο καταθλιπτικό 7αρι του κολωνού και με έχουν ζώσει τα φίδια.
Φαντάζομαι τα έχετε χιλιοπεί αλλά έχουμε κανα νέο για μας που είμαστε κάτω απο τη Λένορμαν (προς τη λ.αθηνών),γιατί δεν θα βγει η δουλειά με τα 7αρια χαχαχα!

----------


## Iris07

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας κατ' αρχάς!

Δυστυχώς ακόμη δεν έχουν γίνει ιδιαίτερα πράγματα στην περιοχή, υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις.

Τώρα αρχίζουν να γίνονται κάτι κινήσεις σε ορισμένους δρόμους, (το 1ο στάδιο τών έργων παρακάτω..)
αλλά υπάρχει δρόμος ακόμη.
Όπως φαίνεται θα χρειαστούν ακόμη 6 - 10 μήνες για να βγει κάτι.

Τα έργα που πρεπει να γίνουν με την σειρά είναι.

- Σκάψιμο στον δρόμο για να μπουν σωλήνες για τις οπτικές. (έως τα σπίτια για το FTTH)
- Νέα φρεάτια και νέες βάσεις για τις καμπίνες VDSL & FTTH.
- Τοποθέτηση νέων καμπινών VDSL & FTTH
- Πέρασμα Οπτικών Ινών στους σωλήνες, και εξοπλισμού στις καμπίνες.
- Ένωση των VDSL με τα καφάο ADSL του OTE, από τον OTE.
- Ηλεκτροδότηση στις καμπίνες VDSL - οι FTTH δεν χρειάζονται..
- Δοκιμές καλής λειτουγίας και διαθεσιμότητα.

- Οι FTTH χρειάζονται βέβαια μετά, την ειδική μελέτη για εγκατάσταση γραμμής στο σπίτι,
αυτό μπορεί να πάρει 1-2 μήνες ακόμη.

Εάν δεις κάτι από αυτά τα έργα στην περιοχή πες μας!

Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ο OTE αλλάζει και το δικό του καφάο ADSL αν χρειάζεται, για να ενωθεί καλύτερα με την νέα καμπίνα VDSL.

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως καλό είναι να βρεις το καφάο σου του OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση
για να δεις τι θα γίνει με εσένα ακριβώς.

Δες εδώ πως:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...30#post6538130

----------


## Eliaskat

Σημερα σκαβανε στην Λ.Αθηνων μπροστα απο την wind, με κατευθυνση προς Αιγαλεω

----------


## Iris07

> Σημερα σκαβανε στην Λ.Αθηνων μπροστα απο την wind, με κατευθυνση προς Αιγαλεω


Τα έργα που έλεγαν στην τελευταία ανακοίνωση που έβαλα!  :Wink: 

Άντε να μπουν και προς τα μέσα!

Σε πιο ύψος είναι Elia ?
Πες μου έναν κάθετο..

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Iris, ο αριθμός που μου έβγαλε είναι ο 446-320, μπορώ να πάρω κάποιο info απο αυτό?

----------


## Iris07

446-320446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23,71188937,993361Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 46, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 40, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 42, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 125, ΑΓΓΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΩΝ 1, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 29, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 31, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 22, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 22, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 24, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 33, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 31, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 35, ΔΗΜΟΣΘΕΝΟΥΣ 88, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 37, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 29, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 32, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 36, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 34, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 27, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 122, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 124, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 33, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 23, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 21, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 37, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 25, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 32, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 28, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 30, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 19, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 23, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 21, ΑΣΤΡΟΥΣ 111, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 11, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 13, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 15, ΑΣΤΡΟΥΣ 115, ΑΣΤΡΟΥΣ 113, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 14, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 20, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 18, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 16, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 19, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 17, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 38, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 28, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 128, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 24, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 27, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 116, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 31, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 27, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 27-29, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 29, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 26, ΑΙΜΟΝΟΣ 17, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 20, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 26, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 118, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 120, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 118-120, ΑΜΠΛΙΑΝΗΣ 35, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΩΝ 30, ΑΛΑΜΑΝΑΣ 123
Δηλαδή τσέκαρες ότι είσαι εδώ παραπάνω..

Ωχ...

Το 1ο κακό που βλέπω δυστυχώς για το καφάο *446-320* είναι
ότι δεν είναι στην λίστα που έχει βγάλει η Wind για αναβάθμιση τώρα.. :-\

όπως μπορείς να δεις στο κομμάτι της λίστας εδώ..
βλέπω μόνο τα καφάο 321 & 322.. κτλ..

446-313446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ313VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q1446-316446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ316VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q1446-321446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ321VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q1446-322446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ322VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q1446-324446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ324VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q1
Μισό να κοιτάξω κάτι άλλα πράγματα..

- - - Updated - - -

 

Λοιπόν ήθελα να δω πόσο απέχει το καφάο σου αυτό από το A/K της περιοχής..
γιατί τώρα υπάρχει κανονισμός ότι όσα καφάο απέχουν έως τα 550 μέτρα από το A/K της περιοχής τους δεν αναβαθμίζονται με VDSL.

Όπως βλέπω στην φώτο παραπάνω.. (το κόκκινο σηματάκι είναι το σημείο που είναι το καφάο σου..)
μετράω την ελάχιστη απόσταση που έχει μέχρι το A/K της περιοχής και είναι κάπου στα 670 μέτρα..
οπότε δεν είσαι στην περίπτωση αυτή..

Απλά ανήκεις σε μία 2η περίπτωση..

Όταν οι πάροχοι έδωσαν τις πρώτες λίστες με τα καφάο που θα έκαναν αναβάθμιση με VDSL ή FTTH δεν έβαλαν σε αυτές το 100%
των καφάο που θα έπρεπε κανονικά να βάλουν για αναβάθμιση, αλλά κάτι λιγότερο.. 70-80% δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς..

Και όπως φαίνεται δυστυχώς έπεσες στην περίπτωση αυτή.. :-\

Τώρα τι θα γίνει με εσάς..
Θα πρέπει να περιμένετε να έρθει ο πάροχος με μία νέα ανακοίνωση να βάλει και εσάς σε νέα λίστα για αναβάθμιση.
Τέτοιες όπως έχουν πει θα βγαίνουν 1 φορά τον χρόνο.

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Κατάλαβα, μου διαλύθηκαν τα όνειρα... 
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι Iris, θα βάλουμε τα δυνατά μας να οπλιστούμε με κουράγιο

----------


## Eliaskat

> Τα έργα που έλεγαν στην τελευταία ανακοίνωση που έβαλα! 
> 
> Άντε να μπουν και προς τα μέσα!
> 
> Σε πιο ύψος είναι Elia ?
> Πες μου έναν κάθετο..




Χρηματιστήριου 2-10, Αθήνα 104 42

----------


## Iris07

> Κατάλαβα, μου διαλύθηκαν τα όνειρα... 
> Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι Iris, θα βάλουμε τα δυνατά μας να οπλιστούμε με κουράγιο


Ορίστε και οπτικά ποιο είναι το καφάο σου..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9933...7i13312!8i6656

Αυτά..
Δυστυχώς πλέον όταν κάνεις μετακόμηση πρέπει να ψάχνεις τι γίνεται με τις γραμμές εκεί που θα πας..  :Cool: 

Ναι, υπομονή..

- - - Updated - - -

Απλά να ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον OTE εάν μπορεί να σου δώσει τώρα VDSL κατ' ευθείαν
από το Αστικό Κέντρο..
Μπορεί με την φάση αυτή να πιάσεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα..

Βέβαια.. ανάλογα με την *πραγματική απόσταση* που έχουν οι γραμμές σου μέχρι το Αστικό Κέντρο,
αλλά και την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκονται θα έχεις και πάλι περιορισμένη ταχύτητα..

Μπορεί από 15-35 Mbps όπως διαβάζω συνήθως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις..
το πολύ πάει γύρω στα 40 σε ιδανικές συνθήκες για την περίπτωση.

Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ πιθανόν να το ψάξει και να σου πει τι ταχύτητα υπολογίζει για σένα,
και να δεις εάν το δέχεσαι να πληρώνεις ανάλογο πακέτο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Χρηματιστήριου 2-10, Αθήνα 104 42


Οκ, Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Θα ρωτήσω ΟΤΕ λοιπόν και ίδωμεν

----------


## Iris07

Elia απ' ότι κατάλαβα δηλαδή έρχονται προς το κέντρο με την Λεωφ. Αθηνών..

Άντε να πάνε από Μαραθωνομάχων μετά, να βρούνε τις παλιές γραμμές τους..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ρωτήσω ΟΤΕ λοιπόν και ίδωμεν


Υπάρχει ακόμη η επιλογή για το Home Speed Booster.. εάν έχει καλό σήμα το μέρος εκεί..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-Speed-Booster

αλλά και με αυτό διαβάζω για κάποια προβλήματα..
δεν έχω προσωπική άποψη.

Και μετά είναι και η λύση της μετακόμισης..  :Laughing: 
αφού είπες ότι είσαι φοιτητής!

----------


## Eliaskat

μάλλον θα σας στεναχωρήσω , τα εργα στην Λ.Αθηνων  δεν πρεπει να ειναι για την περιοχη .

αν δειτε και απο της φωτογραφίες το σκάψιμο ξεκιναει απο την wind και τελειώνει στο χρηματιστηριο....

----------


## Iris07

Είναι δυνατόν να είμαστε τόσο άτυχοι ? :-\

Εκεί τι είναι.. κεντρικά της Wind ?
Να μπούμε να ρωτήσουμε τι θα γίνει τέλος πάντων!!

----------


## Eliaskat

ναι τα κεντρικα ειναι εκει

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ωραία.. 
τα κεντρικά της Wind βρίσκονται στην τελευταία υποβαθμισμένη περιοχή της Wind!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αν είχα Facebook θα τους ρώταγα πιο είναι το νέο τους χρονοδιάγραμμα για τον Δήμο της Αθήνας..
αφού αυτό που είχαν βγήκε εκτός..

Σκεφτόμουν να μπω σε κανένα μαγαζί να τους ρωτήσω αλλά ξέρουμε σε τι υπάλληλο μπορεί να πέσεις!  :Cool: 

Ίσως στο Facebook πάρεις πιο σοβαρή απάντηση.. εάν το τσεκάρουν από τα κεντρικά.

----------


## nino1908

Αν είχα Facebook θα τους ρώταγα πιο είναι το νέο τους χρονοδιάγραμμα για τον Δήμο της Αθήνας..
αφού αυτό που είχαν βγήκε εκτός..

Σκεφτόμουν να μπω σε κανένα μαγαζί να τους ρωτήσω αλλά ξέρουμε σε τι υπάλληλο μπορεί να πέσεις!  :Cool: 

Ίσως στο Facebook πάρεις πιο σοβαρή απάντηση.. εάν το τσεκάρουν από τα κεντρικά.[/QUOTE]


Και στο Facebook θα πάρεις σαν απάντηση τα ίδια χαζόαυτόματα μηνύματα που έχουν για όλους,για καταστήματα δεν το συζητώ καν.
Μου αρέσει πάντως που έκαναν μια τομή μέχρι το χρηματιστηριο.Σου λέει κάτσε να τα έχουμε καλά με αυτούς γιατί αν αρχίζουν να γκρινιάζουν.....

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα διάβαζα ότι 10 μήνες μετά αφού αρχίσανε τα έργα στο Ίλιον από την Wind.. (Απρίλιος 2018)
ακόμη σκάβουν για κάτι τελευταίες γραμμές!!! :-\

Φανταστείτε τώρα να υπάρχουν υπόλοιπα και στις άλλες δυτικές περιοχές.. :-\

Γι' αυτό δεν αρχίζουν ακόμη εντατικά εδώ ???

----------


## Eliaskat

κατσε εχουν ακομα καμια 40αρια μερες.....

----------


## Iris07

Τι να κάνουμε.. θα περιμένουμε.. δεν γίνεται τίποτα άλλο!

Άμα μπει η Άνοιξη πάντως, θα είναι ωραία για βόλτες να βλέπουμε τι γίνεται!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Βγήκε η νέα ανακοίνωση από την Wind..
Τα νέα για τους άλλους είναι "ολίγο" μαύρα! :-\

Πάντως ο Κολωνός και τα Πατήσια, δεν αναφέρονται..
Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι για καλό ή για κακό..  :Cool: 

Χρειάζεται ανάλυση το ζήτημα κατά περίπτωση
καθώς η καθυστέρηση στους άλλους αφορά σε μεγάλο μέρος τα έργα του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, και του OTE που πρέπει να γίνουν στις περιοχές τους.

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

- - - Updated - - -

Σίγουρα βέβαια θα υπάρξει καθυστέρηση και για τους 2 μας..

Εσείς θα πρέπει να περιμένετε μάλλον Απρίλιο-Μάιο για νέα ανακοίνωση..
και εμείς Ιούλιο με Αύγουστο..

Πάντως όπως βλέπω είναι πολύ ρευστά τα πράγματα αφού οι καθυστερήσεις παίζουν έως και τα 4 τρίμηνα του '19
σε κάποια A/K ανά καμπίνα..  :-\

----------


## junior147

δηλαδή για εμάς καλό 2020+; 
Ωραία πράγματα.

----------


## Iris07

Είναι πολύ ρευστά τα πράγματα όπως είδα..
δύσκολο να κάνεις προβλέψεις..

Το ζήτημα είναι πόσο θα μας πάρει η μπάλα με τις καθυστερήσεις εμάς..

Επίσης όπως είδα στις καμπίνες FTTH η καθυστέρηση φαίνεται να είναι μικρότερη..

----------


## nino1908

Εγώ θέλω να ξέρω την δικαιολογία πίσω από αυτές της καθυστερήσεις.Όταν τελειώνουν τα έργα φταίει η δεη,τώρα ποιος?Αλλά βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν όταν δεν πέφτουν πρόστιμα βαρβάτα.

----------


## Iris07

Άμα διαβάσεις το έγγραφο λέει ότι δώθηκαν οι αποδείξεις για τις καθυστερήσεις.. 
και η EETT τις δέχτηκε..  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

Αν δεν τις δεχόταν θα ανησυχούσα

----------


## Mormnak

Γι αυτό και δεν δίνουνε ημερομηνίες-πληροφορίες οι τεχνικοί-κέντρο ενημέρωσης Wind...γιατί πάντα θα πέφτουνε εκτός για τον χ-ψ λόγο.

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα είναι σε αυτές τις νέες ημερομηνίες πόσο χρόνο "δίνουν" στον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και τον OTE για να κάνουν τα έργα..  :Cool: 
και πόσο υπολογίζουν τον χρόνο που θέλουν αυτοί..

----------


## Eliaskat

παιδιά έχουν το πεπόνι και το μαχαίρι, εμείς απλά περιμένουμε να το κόψουν ..... 

μας βλέπω 9-10/2019 ,αισιόδοξο σενάριο...

----------


## Kolonos

29/10 είχα γράψει που έκαναν έργα στην Μαρκόνι και την εκεί περιοχή.
Σήμερα τελείωσαν με την καμπίνα μου βρίσκεται στην διασταύρωση ιεράς οδού και Αγίας Αννης.
3,5 μήνες οπότε από την στιγμή που τελειώνει το σκάψιμο και δεν ξέρω και αν είναι λειτουργική πλέον εκεί η καμπίνα.
Θα είμαστε τυχεροί αν όντως δούμε φως μέσα στο 2019.
Το βλέπω πάρα πολύ δύσκολο σε αυτά τα χρονικά περιθώρια.

----------


## Iris07

Περιοχή A/K Κεραμεικού..

Πολύ ρευστά τα πράγματα εκεί.. δώσανε καμπίνες για Q1,Q2 αλλά και Q3 2019!

----------


## Eliaskat

δεν  πηραν παραταση  αυτο ειναι λιγο περιεργο, αλλα μπορει να παρουν αργοτερα εχουν κανα μηνα ακομα

----------


## Iris07

O Κεραμεικός ήταν για Q4 2018 πριν..

εάν λες για εσάς.. ναι μάλλον περιμένουν να τελειώσει το τρίμηνο,
για να μαζέψουν και τις αποδείξεις για τις καθυστερήσεις!  :Cool: 

Το μόνο πράγμα που θα μας σώσει όλους είναι εάν αρχίσουν και δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα σε όλα τα A/K του δήμου Αθηναίων, 
όπως κάνανε αρχικά με τις δυτικές περιοχές!  :Cool: 
(... και μετά έγινε μύλος..  :Razz:  )

Αλλά φαίνεται θα υπάρξουν και πάλι μεγάλες αποκλίσεις για κάποιες καμπίνες, ανά περιοχή.
(Ούτε ρουλέτα να παίζαμε!  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Eliaskat

Ντετέκτιβ έχουμε καταντήσει.....

----------


## takoulou

Καλησπερα... Υπαρχουν καθυστερησεις... Και κυριως η wind... Αλλα δεν δινουν ευκολα αδειες οι δημοι (λενε και διαφορες δικαιολογιες).. Απλα οι εταιρειες  λεγανε κατι για να λενε... Αν ειχαν ποινικες ρητρες για  να παραδωσουν θα ετρεχαν... Αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα... Ετσι ειναι...

----------


## Mormnak

> Καλησπερα... Υπαρχουν καθυστερησεις... Και κυριως η wind... Αλλα δεν δινουν ευκολα αδειες οι δημοι (λενε και διαφορες δικαιολογιες).. Απλα οι εταιρειες  λεγανε κατι για να λενε... Αν ειχαν ποινικες ρητρες για  να παραδωσουν θα ετρεχαν... Αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα... Ετσι ειναι...




Off Topic


		Γι αυτό φαίνεται πάνε στην Καλαμάτα και στήνουνε δίκτυο FTTH και 5G... εκεί φαίνεται οι άδειες βγαίνουνε EXPRESS από τον Δήμο.  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

*Παράταση 1 έτους πήραν τα κουπόνια υπερυψηλής ευρυζωνικότητας (SFBB)*

https://thetimes.gr/%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7-1-%CE%AD%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82-%CF%80%CE%AE%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%80%CF%8C%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%85%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81/

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!

Για τους τυχερούς!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

ε μεχρι τοτε μπορει και εμεις να προλαβουμε....

----------


## Iris07

Πας για FTTH ?  :Cool: 

Εγώ όχι..  :Razz: 

...

Μιας και βαρέθηκα να ψάχνουμε για έργα και σωλήνες..  :Cool: 
είπα να κάνω κάτι άλλο!  :Wink: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...22#post6541122

----------


## Eliaskat

Ταξτε μου γείτονες !!!!

----------


## Iris07

Θα σου έταζα κέρασμα άμα ήμουν στην γειτονιά σου!  :Razz: 
Για πες !!  :Razz: 

Αλλά θέλω σίγουρα πράγματα.... γιατί όλο φόλες τρώμε εκεί!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Σταμάτησα να ψάχνω και για ανακοινώσεις, βαρέθηκα..  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

άντε ας είμαι ο πρώτος με τα καλά νέα....













 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nino1908

αντε επιτελους.Μάλλον παει να κουμπώσει με το ξεχασμένο έργο της wind επι της μαραθωνομάχων

----------


## Iris07

Άντεεε καλή αρχή !!!  :Clap: 

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες και με τις κουλούρες!   :Very Happy: 

Θα σας έλεγα να φτιάξετε έναν χάρτη που έχει κάνει γραμμές η Wind!  :Wink: 
Δεν θέλει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, εγώ το κάνω με το freeware:
https://www.irfanview.com/
και ένα Cap από το Google Maps.

Ανοίγεις την φωτογραφία.. F12 για tools, edit, save!

- - - Updated - - -

Άντε.. ωραία μέρα για έργα!

Αναμένουμε νεότερα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ... Σήμερα πριν μια ώρα βγήκα απο το σπιτι μου για δουλειά και τι να δωωωωω.... Στην πλατωνος απο το καμφαο μεχρι και παλαμηδιου είχε κορδελα κοκκινη. Παρακαλώ μη παρκαρετε τοποθετηση οπτικων ινων... Τριτη δε θυμαμαι ημερομηνια μαλλον για αύριο... Κοντευα να τρακαρω απο την χαρα μου... Το ερωτημα ειναι θα σηκωνει την fiber? Θα κανουν αναβαθμιση και στην καμπινα? Από οτι ξέρω... Το κεντρο που περνουμε ειναι καρολο μεταξουργιου καπου 1,5 χιλιομετρο. Ποπο πολυ χάρηκα... Φωτο δε προλαβα να τραβηξω δυστυχως....

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς ωραία!  :One thumb up: 
Προχωράνε τα έργα και εκεί εφόσων λες ότι είσαι στο A/K Κάρολος!

Η Πλάτωνος ναι, ένα κομμάτι της ανήκει στο A/K Κάρολος, και ένα κομμάτι της στο A/K Κολωνός,
και η Παλαμιδίου είναι το  σύνορο ανάμεσα στις 2 περιοχές εκεί.

Πάντως υπάρχει ξεχωριστό θέμα για την περιοχή σου, δες εδώ!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...5%CE%AF%CE%BF)

- - - Updated - - -

Τι έγινε.. ξεκίνησαν τα σκαψίματα στον Κολωνό ??  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

Αυτήν την στιγμή τα συνεργεία είναι σε αυτούς τους δρόμους του χάρτη. 

https://imgur.com/a/ShIneJh

Μίλησα εκεί με ένα παιδί που ήταν στα έργα και του λέω που συνεχίζουμε μετά; 
Μου λέει εδώ στην περιοχή αλλά σκόρπια, λίγα πράγματα γιατί δεν μας δίνει ο δήμος άδεια γιατί θέλει να στρώσει κάποιους δρόμους. 
Άκου λογική, δεν δίνει άδεια για να στρώσει δρόμους και μετά να πάνε να σκάψουν για την ίνα.
Α ρε αθάνατο Ελλαδισταν.

----------


## Iris07

ΕΛΕΟΣ λέμε !!!  :Blink: 

Βλέπω φέρανε και μπόλικους σωλήνες!

----------


## Kolonos

Κάνα δυο στενά που είδα έχουν ήδη τελειώσει και έχουν κλείσει και το αυλάκι που κάνουν.
Μετά από δω πάνε Πατήσια μου είπε ο άλλος. 
Να δεις που θα φύγουν κα μετά θα τους ψάχνουμε πάλι  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

> Κάνα δυο στενά που είδα έχουν ήδη τελειώσει και έχουν κλείσει και το αυλάκι που κάνουν.
> Μετά από δω πάνε Πατήσια μου είπε ο άλλος. 
> Να δεις που θα φύγουν κα μετά θα τους ψάχνουμε πάλι


Ώρε.. σε μας έρχονται πάλι!!

Μιά από εδώ μιά από εκεί.. σαλάτα τα κάνανε στον δήμο μας!!
Ότι του κάτσει του καθένα δηλαδή.. και όποτε τελειώσει..

Τουλάχιστον να δουλεύουν συνέχεια και άντε να δούμε τι θα βγει μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου..  :Cool: 

*Elia* πέσμου εάν κάνουν και αλλού σκαψίματα.. 
τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε ότι έχουν και άλλα συνεργεία..  :Cool:

----------


## Mormnak

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω...σκάψανε....2..3 5 ... αντε 8 δρόμους όλους κι όλους για να φύγουνε μετά και να πάνε στα Πατήσια?? WTF?! Επειδή δεν δίνει άδεια ο Δήμος..? Και μετά θα έχουμε εκλογές...νέο δήμαρχο και πάλι το ίδιο βιολί από την αρχή??   Εεεε ρε παράταση που έχει να πέσει από την Wind.....  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Crazy:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kolonos

Στους γύρους δρόμους πάντως εκεί κοντά μέχρι και το jumbo δεν είδα κάτι άλλο πριν που πέρασα πριν.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα σκάψουν μπόλικους δρόμους για να προχωρήσει λίγο η κατάσταση

----------


## nino1908

Σιγά μην στρώσουν με πίσσα στον Κολωνό πότε το έκαναν για να γίνει τώρα?Αν είχε πιάσει κανονικά το έργο η Wind θα είχε τώρα τελειώσει.Ο ένας πετάει την ευθύνη στον άλλο

----------


## Eliaskat

παντως κατι κανουν , αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο....

----------


## Iris07

Δεν έχουμε τίποτα νέες φωτογραφίες ??  :Razz:  

 :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

Έριξαν πίσσα , και συνεχίζουν το σκάψιμο !!!

----------


## Kolonos

Φώτο δεν έβγαλα σήμερα αλλά προχωράνε προς τα πάνω με το σκάψιμο και τελείωσαν με την άσφαλτο στα αυλάκια που είχαν κάνει τις προηγούμενες μέρες.
Επιπλέον πέρα από μας, σήμερα έδωσε ρεύμα η ΔΕΗ στην καμπίνα που είχα γράψει πριν καιρό στην Λεωφόρο Ειρήνης.

----------


## nino1908

Με μια γρήγορη βόλτα είδα από οδό Σερρών  διασχίζει την μαραθωνομάχων και τελειώνει στην Ναυπλίου κλειστεί τομή με πίσσα.Κουλούρες εργάτες τίποτα όσο και αν έψαξα δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Eliaskat

ηταν στην πλατωνος... και οι κουλουρες και τα μηχανηματα στον Αγίο Γεώργιο σημερα το απογευμα,και εχουν βαλει χαρτια στην πλατωνος για εργα

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ανεβαίνουν σιγά σιγά..

----------


## nino1908

> ηταν στην πλατωνος... και οι κουλουρες και τα μηχανηματα στον Αγίο Γεώργιο σημερα το απογευμα,και εχουν βαλει χαρτια στην πλατωνος για εργα


Φτου ήταν από πάνω πέρασα γρήγορα.Το σκάψιμο που είδα ήταν της Wind? Γιατί στην οδό Σερρών σταματάει χωρίς κάποιο φρεάτιο

----------


## Iris07

Μερικές φορές αργούν να φτιάξουν φρεάτια..
Στην Κυψέλη έτσι κάνανε..

Τα είδα μετά από μέρες, αφού βάλανε τους σωλήνες..

----------


## mxlssgm

Σήμερα σκάβανε από wind αλαμάνας και παλαμηδίου με κατεύθυνση προς κωνσταντινουπόλεως.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία..

Όπως βλέπω δουλεύουν και στα 2 A/K, Κολωνού και Κάρολος..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

στην μαδυτου θα φτασουνε γνωριζει κανενας; να ενημερωσω την θεια μου... το αστικο κεντρο της περιοχης μονο η wind το τρεχει; αυτη το εχει παρει εξολοκληρου ;.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι όλη την περιοχή την έχει πάρει η Wind.

Για τον δρόμο που λες είναι λίγο φλου τα πράγματα γιατί απέχει περί τα 600 μέτρα από το A/K,
όπως σου τα έλεγα.

Θα πρέπει να κάνεις ψάξιμο από την λίστα που σου έδωσα με την διεύθυνση που θες, 
και να βρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο ADSL που παίρνει η διεύθυνση αυτή.

Και μετά να κοιτάξεις εάν το καφάο αυτό είναι στην λίστα που έδωσε η Wind για να βάλει VDSL ή FTTH.

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν μάλλον είναι τυχερή η Θεία σου.. επειδή ο δρόμος είναι μικρός..
τον έψαξα στην λίστα και είναι στο καφάο 

446-223446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ223FTTH2019 Q1
θα πάρει FTTH!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nino1908

Αστρους και πυλου σκάβουν για οπτικές

https://imgur.com/a/f6on1Aa

----------


## Iris07

Μμμ.. ωραία.. φτάσανε στην Λένορμαν!!  :One thumb up: 
Βλέπω και μπόλικους σωλήνες!

Τι είναι αυτά τα τσιμεντένια άραγε πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο ?  :Thinking: 
Για Φρεάτιο.. ?
ή πλακάκια για το πεζοδρόμιο..

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα τα είδα καλά.. απ' όλα έχουν!

Πλακάκια, κράσπεδα και φρεάτια!  :One thumb up:

----------


## tetelas

Ελατε και απο εμας , κερναω καφε  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Αυτή περίπου η περιοχή πρέπει να είναι χωρίς νέες καμπίνες..
αν και μάλλον πρέπει να σκάψουν για να περάσουν τον κορμό με τις οπτικές..

Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσουν προς Σεπόλια!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

 

Δείτε ένα ενδιαφέρον γράφημα που έφτιαξε ένας φίλος για το A/K Πατήσια!

Οι πράσινες κουκίδες είναι "ορφανά" καφάο όπως τα ονόμασα εγώ..  :Laughing:  .. γύρω από το A/K
δεν πρόκειτε να πάρουν αναβάθμιση τώρα..

Τα κόκκινα τρίγωνα είναι FTTH καμπίνες.. 
και τα μπλε VDSL..

----------


## Mormnak

> Αυτή περίπου η περιοχή πρέπει να είναι χωρίς νέες καμπίνες..
> αν και μάλλον πρέπει να σκάψουν για να περάσουν τον κορμό με τις οπτικές..
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσουν προς Σεπόλια!


Μπορώ να πω με ακρίβια πως ναι ...αυτή ειναι η περιοχή και σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ακτίνα γύρω από το A/K Κολωνού διότι δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ΚΑΝ η Wind για αλλαγή νέων καμπινών...ούτε σκαψίματα έχουνε γίνει..μάλλον τα Πατήσια θα είναι τυχεροί και θα έχουνε πρώτοι VDSL.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι ίσως είναι και λίγο μεγαλύτερη η ακτίνα σε εσάς..

Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται να προχωράτε πρώτοι εσείς..
(Είστε και 1 Q νωρίτερα από εμάς στους πρώτους πίνακες.)

Αλλά επειδή είμαστε οι τελευταίες περιοχές που έχει η Wind στην Αθήνα, 
ίσως κάποια στιγμή να πηγαίνουμε περίπου μαζί, εάν αρχίσει και δουλεύει και στους 2.

Θα καταλάβουμε περισσότερα όταν βγάλει η Wind τον νέο πίνακα για εσάς!
Υπολογίζω αρχές με μέσα Απρίλη να μπει στην EETT.

Προς το παρόν φαίνεται να τρέχει όσο γίνεται.. για να προλάβει το τέλος του Μάρτη..  :Cool:

----------


## junior147

> Αυτή περίπου η περιοχή πρέπει να είναι χωρίς νέες καμπίνες..
> αν και μάλλον πρέπει να σκάψουν για να περάσουν τον κορμό με τις οπτικές..
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσουν προς Σεπόλια! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Μιας και είμαι το τελευταίο σπίτι κρέοντος και Ιωαννίνων ( προς το μετρό ) θες να μου το κάνεις λίγο πιο λιανά τι εννοείς ;;

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει κανονισμός τώρα ότι μέχρι τα 550 μέτρα (+/- περίπου) από το A/K τα καφάο ADSL που υπάρχουν δεν "αναβαθμίζονται" 
στην παρούσα φάση με νέα καμπίνα VDSL ή FTTH.

Το σίγουρο για εσένα είναι να βρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο σου OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση και να δεις εάν το έχουν στην λίστα της Wind/ΕΕΤΤ για να
πάρει νέα καμπίνα.

----------


## Kolonos

https://imgur.com/a/Tagdf1G
Κορδέλες για ίνα από την μέση της Πλάτωνος μέχρι το jumbo περίπου.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!  :One thumb up: 

Έλα να προχωράμε!  :Clap:

----------


## Eliaskat

Κορδέλες στην Πλατωνος στο ύψος του τζάμπο , για σκάψιμο 28/2

----------


## nino1908

Άμα θέλουν σκάβουν σε χρόνο ρεκόρ. Τα υπόλοιπα ότι περιμένουν να περάσει άσφαλτο ο δήμος να πάρουν άδεια κλπ είναι δικαιολογίες

----------


## tetelas

Ωραια , πλησιαζουν και σε εμας , βεβαια ειναι ακομη στην κατω μερια της Λενορμαν , αλλα δεν γκρινιαζουμε , προχωρανε

----------


## Iris07

Καλή μέρα για έργα σήμερα!  :Smile:

----------


## Eliaskat

Καλημερα, ναι πρωι πρωι σκαβανε στην Πλατωνος ..

----------


## tetelas

Κλασικος Ελληναρας.


Αντε ρε με τους μ@λ@κες
εχουν κλεισει τους δρομους για να σκαψουν , δεν ντρεπονται λιγο , τι σκατα τωρα τους εποιασε και θελουμε να παμε στην δουλεια μας....

Απαραδεκτο , ελλαδαρα δεν θα παμε ποτε μπροστα....


Αυτη ειναι η σωστη αντιμετωπιση.

by the way σκαβουν γενικα σε πολλα σημεια , αντε να δουμε ασπρη μερα , εγω μεχρι τελος του χρονου αμα εχω σπιτι μου VDSL θα κανω παρτι.... Ειστε ολοι καλεσμενοι

----------


## nino1908

Είχα παρκάρει στην οδό αστρους στο σημείο που είχε σκάψει η wind.εκεί υπήρχαν κολλημένα χαρτιά που έγραφαν ότι γίνονται εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες.περνάει ένα ζευγάρι κάποιας ηλικίας  κοιτάνε το σημείωμα και λένε,τι είναι αυτές η οπτικές ίνες που σκάβουν και έχει γίνει χάλια ή γειτονιά?

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, τώρα περιμένω να δούμε ποιος θα μας φέρει πρώτος φωτογραφία από βάση για νέα καμπίνα!  :Razz: 

Από Vodafone πάντως που έχω εμπειρία εδώ Κυψέλη έφτιαχνε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα τα τελειώματα για βάσεις στα πεζοδρόμια.. (φώτο)
Και μετά πέρναγε το συνεργείο και έφτιαχνε το καλούπι, για να πέσει το τσιμέντο.

- - - Updated - - -

btw τώρα που ξανακοιτάω τις ανακοινώσεις της EETT..
πέρυσι τον Μάρτιο είχε βγάλει κάμποσες..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ndex.html?yy=1

Να δούμε πότε θα ξαναβγάλει τώρα..  :Cool:

----------


## Rebell

Καλημέρα παίδες.. πριν κάνα μήνα άλλαξαν αυτήν την πράσινη αηδία με μια γκρι αηδία.. :P 
Εδώ! https://goo.gl/maps/opkFxJ8pX7o

αν κάποιος γνωρίζει θα ήθελα βοήθεια για να δω αν είμαι στην λίστα! 
Με έχω κυκλώσει με κόκκινο χρώμα!

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!
Είσαι στην λίστα!  :One thumb up: 

446-462446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ462VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q1
Ναι, αυτό είναι το καφάο σου!  :Wink: 
Καλό ήταν που αλλάξανε και το καφάο ADSL, αφού πας για VDSL!  :Smile:

----------


## Eliaskat

και το σκαψιμο συνεχιζεται στην Aιμονος.....

----------


## Iris07

Ωπ! Ωραία ανεβαίνουν!!  :One thumb up: 

Άμα σκάβουν όλο τον Μάρτη σε εσάς θα γίνει πολύ δουλειά!  :Cool: 

Να δω πότε θα ξαναέρθουν σε εμάς εδώ..  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Και πάνω που το έλεγα..  :Razz: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...85#post6551685

Είναι κοντά σε μένα!

 :Yahooooo: 

Εύχομαι να είναι 2-3 συνεργεία και να σκάβουν και στους δυό μας!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Kolonos

> Και πάνω που το έλεγα.. 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...85#post6551685
> 
> Είναι κοντά σε μένα!
> 
> 
> 
> Εύχομαι να είναι 2-3 συνεργεία και να σκάβουν και στους δυό μας!!


Αντε με το καλό.

----------


## Iris07

Thanks!  :Cool: 

Πιστεύω από εβδομάδα να μου πείτε ότι συνεχίζουν και σε εσάς το σκάψιμο!  :Wink: 

ή να αρχίσουν να φτιάχνουν βάσεις για καμπίνες!

----------


## nino1908

Έκανα χθες μια βόλτα από παλαμηδιου μέχρι τα τζάμπο,δεν είδα πουθενά νέα χαρτιά για έργα.

----------


## Iris07

> και το σκαψιμο συνεχιζεται στην Aιμονος.....


Μήπως πήγανε πιο ψηλά τώρα..
Τίποτα καλούπια για βάσεις δεν είδατε ?

Σε εμάς σήμερα ήρθανε, και φέρανε κιόλας μπετονιέρα για να φτιάξουν φρεάτια!!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Παρασκευή απόγευμα προσπάθησα να περάσω από τα σημεία που έχει σκάψει η Wind.Έχουν κλείσει με άσφαλτο της τομές πχ αστρους,αιμονος αλλά καλούπια για καμπίνες πουθενά επίσης δεν βρήκα την κουλουρα για της οπτικές.Αν κάποιος έχει δει κάτι ας ενημερώσει

----------


## Eliaskat

Οι κουλουρες ειναι στην Πλατωνος κοντα στην Τηλεφανους

----------


## Iris07

Χαιρετώ τους ηρωικούς φωτορεπόρτερ του Adslgr !!  :Razz: 

Πολύ πράγμα βλέπω από κουλούρες!!
Ωραία!  :Smile: 

Να και μία βάση που ετοιμάζεται!  :Wink: 
Χωρίς καλούπι ακόμη..

Δουλεύουν σήμερα σε εμάς!

----------


## Mormnak

Καλώδιο και σκαψίματα βλέπουμε....καμιά νέα καμπίνα με το σηματάκι της Wind θα δούμε...ή πάμε για μετά το Πάσχά....  :Razz:  (ps... και Q1 να δούμε καμπίνα Wind πάνω σε βάση...η ενεργοποίηση-ρευματοδότηση θα πάει για Q2...  :Whistle:   :ROFL:  )

----------


## Iris07

Αύριο βάζουν το καλούπι.. ρίχνουν το τσιμέντο και σε 7-10 μέρες σου βάζουν την καμπίνα!  :Razz: 

Από χθες ξέρεις τι κάνανε σε εμάς που ήρθαν ?

Σκάψανε 3 φρεάτια.. φέρανε μπετονιέρα.. ρίξανε τσιμέντο και σήμερα το πρωί έτοιμα τα φρεάτια..
Σήμερα.. έσκαψε το Bobcat.. περάσανε τους σωλήνες και τώρα ρίχνουνε τσιμέντο και κλείνουν το αυλάκι..

 :Thumbs up: 

Και το καλό σε εσάς είναι ότι δεν έχετε τόσα αυτοκίνητα παρκαρισμένα όπως εμείς..

Το να πάρει ρεύμα.. και μετά να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα.. 
είναι μία άλλη ιστορία.. (μεγάλη..)  :Cool: 

Στο ενδιάμεσο πρέπει να έρθουν να βάλουν εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες..
να ρίξουν τις οπτικές στους σωλήνες..
και να περάσει και ο OTE να την ενώσει με το ADSL..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως πιστεύω το να δουλεύουν σε 2-3 A/K ταυτόχρονα, νομίζω δεν είναι πρόβλημα για την Wind..
Και πέρυσι έτσι κάνανε στις Ανατολικές περιοχές, A/K ..  :Cool: 

Δηλαδή 2-3 συνεργεία θα τα έχουν..

----------


## Mormnak

Αιντε να προχωρήσουνε μπας και αναλάβουνε μετά τις ''ορφανές'' που έχουνε μείνει με νέα ανάθεση...όπως η δικιά μου να πάμε παρακάτω...(να δω απο περιέργεια ποιός θα έρθει από τους 3 να αλλάξει και τις υπόποιπες)

----------


## Iris07

Ωχ.. σε "ορφανή" είσαι εσύ.. ?
δεν θυμάμαι..

Υπάρχει και μία άλλη περίπτωση..

Να ρίξουν τελικά κάποιες από αυτές που αφήσανε εκτός σε μία καμπίνα VDSL που μπορεί να το πάρει..
Δηλαδή μία VDSL να σηκώσει 2 ADSL καφάο!

----------


## Eliaskat

Δεν ξερω τι λετε αλλα για q1 σφαιρα πανε ...

----------


## Iris07

Q1 2019 ή 2020 ??  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι κουλουρες ειναι στην Πλατωνος κοντα στην Τηλεφανους


Τώρα που το πρόσεξα.. βάλανε καφάο χωρίς βάση ??  :Crazy:

----------


## nino1908

Τώρα που το πρόσεξα.. βάλανε καφάο χωρίς βάση ??  :Crazy: [/QUOTE]


το βλεπω σάπιο.μηπως άνοιξε και το συρτάρωσαν μέχρι κατω?

ωραίες οι φωτο ευχαριστω τον φιλο Eliaskat.βλέπω οτι ειναι μερικά τετράγωνα απο το σπιτι μου.Η φαση ειναι οτι μέχρι να παω να δω τι γινεται τα εχουν μαζεψει και πανε σε αλλο σημειο.Οπως λεει ο Iris τα εργα θα τελειώσουν γρήγορα το μετά ειναι το πρόβλημα

----------


## jkoukos

Μάλλον πριν από πολλά-πολλά χρόνια που μπήκε η καμπίνα, δεν υπήρχε πεζοδρόμιο και όταν σηκώθηκε μαζί με τις πλάκες, έφθασαν την πόρτα της καμπίνας.
Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που αυτή εντοιχίστηκε στην οικοδομή.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Όντως έχω δει εντοιχισμένες καμπίνες!  :Cool: 

Όπως εδώ, σε εμάς..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...63#post6478163

την ξηλώσανε και βγήκανε τα τούβλα της πολυκατοικίας!  :Laughing: 

Της είχανε κάνει και πλαίσιο γύρω-γύρω στο σοβάντισμα!!  :Laughing:

----------


## PETM2387

Αναφορικά με τα Σεπόλια δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε η υλοποίηση για 31.03.2019 και είναι σε pending κατάσταση  :Crying:

----------


## Iris07

Για τι πράγμα ?

----------


## Mormnak

> Αναφορικά με τα Σεπόλια δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε η υλοποίηση για 31.03.2019 και είναι σε pending κατάσταση


Και θέτω ερώτημα.... H Wind ...για Q1 2019 δεν έχει δώσει χρονοδιάγραμμα?? ή έχει δωθεί αλλαγή-παράταση για τα Penalties?  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Back to the future!  :Razz:

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Μου έχει λείψει πάντως η επική τους διαφήμιση με το Wind Fiber...  που fiber λέγανε και fiber ψάχνω με τα κυάλια να βρω εδώ στα Σεπόλια...  :Razz:  καλά που είναι ''ανεβασμένη'' στο YT για να κλαίω τον πόνο μου


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Iris07

> Και θέτω ερώτημα.... H Wind ...για Q1 2019 δεν έχει δώσει χρονοδιάγραμμα?? ή έχει δωθεί αλλαγή-παράταση για τα Penalties?


Κάτσε να βγει και ο Μάρτης πρώτα!  :Cool: 

..

Ναι..
To Internet του Αύριο.. 

Μεθαύριο!!  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Μια φώτο από την οδό πλάτωνος που παραμένουν οι κουλουρες 
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/w8MM72v

----------


## Iris07

Δεν ανοίγει.. για δες το!

----------


## nino1908

[QUOTE=nino1908;6552879]Μια φώτο από την οδό πλάτωνος που παραμένουν οι κουλουρες 

https://ibb.co/88kWdRZ

----------


## Iris07

Στο έφτιαξα γιατί έβγαινε ανάποδα..
Thanks!  :Wink: 

Μμμμ.. 1000 μέτρα!!
12 way 7.0/3.5 + 1x14/10

----------


## PETM2387

Για την καμπίνα (446-151) όπου ανήκω την έχει πάρει η WIND συγκεριμένα το AK ΚΟΛΩΝΟΥ , για την οπτική ίνα τι άλλο;

----------


## Iris07

Σε όλο τον Κολωνό δεν έχει μπει τίποτα ακόμη.. όχι μόνο στα Σεπόλια..
ακόμη έχετε πολύ δουλειά..
και αναμονή..

Περιμένετε την επόμενη ανακοίνωση που θα βγει ως τέλος Απριλίου, ή αρχές Μαίου, για να πάρετε μία γεύση 
πως θα πάνε τα πράγματα..  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

τους εχω χασει κανα 2 μερες... οι κουλουρες στην θεση που ηταν αλλα αυτοι αφαντοι..

----------


## Iris07

Άσε τους έχασα και εγώ!  :Cool: 

Έπεσαν πάνω στην Inalan εδώ!

Χθες είχαν παρατήσει το BobCat και τους σωλήνες..
σήμερα εξαφανίστηκε και το BobCat με τον τροχό..

Δεν μπορεί κάπου θα πήγαν.. αλλά που ??  :Thinking:

----------


## Eliaskat

ας ερχοταν εδω σε εμενα η Inalan και δεν θα με ένοιαζε για κανεναν...

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ να δεις πως αισθάνομαι τώρα..  :Cool: 

Ήρθε εδώ δίπλα μου.. αλλά δεν θέλω να βάλω..  :Razz: 

Έχω κάτι λόγους που δυσκολεύομαι να φύγω από τον OTE.. :-|
(και κάτι άλλα που γράφτηκαν στο θέμα της Inalan..)

----------


## jkoukos

Η Inalan έχει το θάρρος και το αναφέρει. Όλοι οι άλλοι το αναφέρουν εμμέσως, μνημονεύοντας "συνήθη οικιακή χρήση". Κοιτάξτε τα συμβόλαια και θα εκπλαγείτε με το τι προβλέπουν σε όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## Iris07

Off Topic


		Παλιότερα πίστευα οτι η Inalan θα ήταν η πιο "χαλαρή" εταιρία στην Ελλάδα στο θέμα αυτό..
Και βασικά ποια εταιρία (ιδίως στην Ελλάδα στον τομέα αυτό) θέλει να διώξει τους πελάτες της και να ξεσπάσει "φασαρία"..  :Cool: 

Βέβαια ότι έγινε τώρα, έγινε μετά από πιέσεις από άλλους που έχουν άμεση σχέση με την Inalan..

----------


## Eliaskat

Αν εννοείς το "οριο" στο download , ολοι το κανουν αλλοι επισημα αλλοι στα μουλωχτά.

Για στειλε πμ γιατι δεν το παρακολουθώ το νημα Inalan

----------


## Iris07

Όχι.. για άλλο λέμε.. (αν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς..)  :Cool: 
σου στέλνω pm..

----------


## Kolonos

Πείτε ρε και σε μας τους άλλους, αφήστε τα μυστικά  :Razz:

----------


## Serj7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά Από Κολωνό στην Κρέοντος!! Νέο μέλος!! :Clap: 
Άκρα του τάφου και εμείς εδώ πέρα λες και είμαστε σε τίποτα βουνά!!
Ούτε ιντερνετ, ούτε φυσικό αέριο ούτε τίποτα !! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Mormnak

Καλως ήρθες Serj7 στην παρέα μας, αν τυχόν δεις τίποτα σκαψίματα και κίτρινες κουλούρες με καλώδιο γράψε εδώ.... στην Κρέοντος δεν έχω δει κι εγώ τίποτα ακόμα...ούτε στην Ιωαννίνων που πέρασα σήμερα το πρωί...

----------


## Iris07

:Welcome:  

Serj7!

----------


## Kolonos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά Από Κολωνό στην Κρέοντος!! Νέο μέλος!!
> Άκρα του τάφου και εμείς εδώ πέρα λες και είμαστε σε τίποτα βουνά!!
> Ούτε ιντερνετ, ούτε φυσικό αέριο ούτε τίποτα !!


Καλημέρα γείτονα, welcome.
Και στην Ρόδου φυσικό αέριο έχει μόνο από τα μονά νούμερα γιατί από κάτω περνάει ποτάμι και δεν δεν μπορούν να σκάψουν κάθετα για να περάσουν απέναντι φυσικό αέριο. 
Για τις ίνες υπομονή μέχρι να ανέβουν προς τα πάνω εκτός αν είσαι κάτω στην Κρέοντος και είσαι πιο κοντά εσύ στα έργα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

σε τιποτα βουνα; λες; 
αμα εισαι σε μερος που ενω περασανε και βαλανε νεες καμπινες  δεν φτασανε στην περιοχη μου μενεις, αυτο εχει τυχει σε εμενα. διοτι λεει δεν προβλεπεται , δηλαδη δυο με 3 καμπινες πριν εφτασαν τα εργα του οτε ( μοναδικος παροχος! )  για πιο μετα δεν προβλεπεται , εκει να δεις και να πεις λες και ειμαστε σε τιποτα βουνα!!.

----------


## Serj7

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλωσορίσματα να στε καλά !! Εννοείται πως θα ενημερώσω για το οτιδήποτε και δω!!
Είμαι ψιλά στην Κρέοντος πάνω από το μετρό δηλαδή !! Σημαντικότερο θα ταν το φυσικό αέριο για την περιοχή μας και τα σπίτια μας και ευελπιστούμε σε ένα θαύμα μπας και έρθει ο αγωγός με κάποιο τροπο. Αλλά το θέμα εδώ σαφώς και είναι το ίντερνετ που εν έτει 2019 στο κέντρο της Αθήνας να πιάνουμε ταχύτητες τριτοκοσμικές μπορώ να πω!!

----------


## tetelas

και εσεις στην κρεοντος εχετε μεγαλυτερο θεμα.
εμενα στο 168 και επαιζα στα 8-9 , τωρα που ειμαι ποιο κατω παιζω 15 και κανω υπομονη να ποιασω 200  :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

Τι γίνεται παιδά.. φαίνεται πουθενά εκεί η Wind ?
.. γιατί τους χάσαμε από εδώ..

Παρατήσανε μόνο κάτι μαύρους σωλήνες..

----------


## Eliaskat

Μπα εξαφανισμενοι  και απο εδω....

----------


## Iris07

Που στο καλό να πήγανε..  :Thinking: 

Δεν πιστεύω να έληξαν οι άδειες τους.. 2 μέρες δουλέψανε εδώ..
τα χαρτιά που είχαν βάλει έλεγαν για όλη την εβδομάδα μάλιστα..

αλλά έσκασε μύτη μαζί και η Inalan και ο δήμος να φτιάξει έναν δρόμο!
Έλεος!  :Cool:

----------


## Mormnak

Και εδώ (Wind) να βρεθείς-μπεις να ρωτήσεις...πάω στοίχημα πως δεν θα έχουν ιδέα που είναι τα συνεργεία τους και τι κάνουν...  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

εννοειτε δεν θα ξερουν...

----------


## Iris07

Τι γίνεται.. τους είδατε πουθενά ?  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

Πετανε χαρταετό....

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ρε τι τραβάμε.. μαρτύριο! :-\

----------


## Kolonos

Όπως το είπες... Πουθενά

----------


## nino1908

Κάπου αλλού θα κάνουν δουλειά. Έχουν ένα bobcat το περιφερουν εδώ κ εκεί να δείξουν ότι δουλεύουν σε πολλά σημεία

----------


## Eliaskat

κουλουρες και λοιπα καλωδια ειναι παρατημενα παντως ακομα εκει που ηταν ...

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. τι στο καλό γίνεται..  :Thinking: 
Παρατημένα εκεί.. παρατημένα εδώ..

Άδειες δεν παίζει να λήξανε κιόλας..

Να φτιάχνουν και σε άλλη περιοχή.. ?
Βέβαια δεν νομίζω ολόκληρη εταιρία να έχει μόνο ένα συνεργείο..

Επίσης θα μπορούσε ένα άλλο συνεργείο να φτιάχνει βάσεις για καμπίνες..

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως.. όπως είδα..
κάποιες μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις που έδωσε η Wind στην τελευταία ανακοίνωση, για κάποιες καμπίνες σε κάποιες περιοχές
που λέγανε Q2 & Q3 2019 ίσως είναι λίγο εικονικές..
Όπως έγραψαν κάποιοι κάποιες καμπίνες ενεργοποίηθηκαν ήδη..

Στον δήμο μας πάντως αργούν όπως φαίνεται πάλι τα πράγματα.. :-|

Θα δούμε τι θα λέει η νέα ανακοίνωση..  :Cool:

----------


## introscan

καλησπέρα στην παρέα
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι:μπορεί ο οτε να σου προτείνει αλλαγή από adsl σε vdsl χωρίς να έχει την υποδομή;
ο λόγος που ρωτάω είναι ο εξής: τελος Γενάρη με πήραν από 13888 και μου πρότειναν αλλαγή από το απλό adsl που είχα σε vdsl 50 αφού η περιοχή μου υποστηρίζει πλέον όπως μου είπαν την οποία και αποδέχτηκα και μάλιστα 31/1 μου έστειλαν και το σχετικό μήνυμα για την αλλαγή του προγράμματος.Μαντέψτε όμως ! μέχρι και σήμερα το πρόγραμμα δεν έχει αλλαξει, έχω μιλήσει εκατό φορές με το 13888 ,αρχικά μου έλεγαν να περιμένω 12 εργάσιμες που έχουν σαν χρονικό όριο υλοποίησης και απο κει και πέρα λενε ότι το προωθούν στους τεχνικούς και στα αρμόδια τμήματα και κουραφέξαλα. Έστειλα και γραπτώς 7/3 το παράπονο στο site Της cosmote και η απάντηση ήταν αόριστη όπως και όλες τις άλλες φορες: ''Σε συνέχεια της γραπτής σας επικοινωνίας , σχετικά με το αίτημα σας, θα θέλαμε να σας διαβεβαιώσουμε    ότι  έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί ολες οι απαραίτητες ενέργεις κλιμάκωσης του ζητήματός σας και σχετικός έλεγχος βρίσκεται ήδη σε εξέλιξη. Με την ολοκλήρωση των αντίστοιχων ενεργειών , θα σας ενημερώσουμε άμεσα.''
ποτέ δεν μου είπαν ποιος είναι ο λόγος της καθυστέρησης και με όσα διάβασα στο νήμα αυτό άρχισα να αμφιβάλλω για το αν έχουν ολοκληρώσει τις απαραίτητες εργασίες στην περιοχή μου (Γερακίου κ Μετρών), πράγμα που αν ισχύει μιλάμε καθαρά για εξαπάτηση.
Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα ,αλλά θα θελα τη γνώμη σας

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα..

Μου μυρίζει ψιλο-κοροϊδία.. 
και μου κάνει και κάπως εντύπωση να σου είπαν τέτοια πράγματα από το επίσημο τηλ του ΟΤΕ..

Σαφώς και δεν είναι έτοιμο ακόμη το VDSL στην περιοχή.. (Αστικό Κέντρο (Α/Κ) Κολωνού))
απλά ο OTE δίνει μερικές φορές VDSL κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K,
αλλά η ταχύτητα του είναι περιορισμένη, ανάλογα την απόσταση του συνδρομητή από το A/K.

Με μία πρώτη ματιά σε υπολογίζω γύρω στα 600 μέτρα από το A/K.

Θα βοηθούσε να δούμε εάν το καφάο σου OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση θα αναβαθμιστεί τώρα με καμπίνα VDSL ή FTTH..

Πρέπει να βρούμε τον αριθμό του δηλαδή..
Δες εδώ πως:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...96#post6556696

Καληνύχτα για τώρα..
και αύριο μπορώ να σου πω περισσότερα!  :Wink: 

Ότι θες ρώτα εδώ και τα λέμε!

- - - Updated - - -

Ααα κάτι άλλο..

Σε έχουν βάλει τώρα και πληρώνεις για VDSL ?

----------


## introscan

> Καλησπέρα..
> 
> Μου μυρίζει ψιλο-κοροϊδία.. 
> και μου κάνει και κάπως εντύπωση να σου είπαν τέτοια πράγματα από το επίσημο τηλ του ΟΤΕ..
> 
> Σαφώς και δεν είναι έτοιμο ακόμη το VDSL στην περιοχή.. (Αστικό Κέντρο (Α/Κ) Κολωνού))
> απλά ο OTE δίνει μερικές φορές VDSL κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K,
> αλλά η ταχύτητα του είναι περιορισμένη, ανάλογα την απόσταση του συνδρομητή από το A/K.
> 
> ...



καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!
κι όμως όλα έχουν ειπωθεί επίσημα!όλες οι επικοινωνίες μου έχουν γίνει απ ευθείας με το 13888, έχω και το sms που μου έστειλαν 31/1 που έλεγε "σας ευχαριστούμε για την ανανέωση...το νεο σας πρόγραμμα είναι μπλα μπλα...και απάντησαν με email και στο γραπτό μου παράπονο στο site ο΄πως ανέφερα και στο 1ο μου μήνυμα. κοίταξα αυτό που μου είπες και ο αριθμός είναι 446-417 με συντεταγμένες 
23,714611 λ 38,000917 φ
πληρώνω ακόμα το παλιό μου πρόγραμμα καθώς δεν έχει γίνει ούτε θεωρητικά η αλλαγή στο καινούριο

τι συμπέρασμα βγάζουμε?καλό βράδυ!

----------


## Iris07

446-417446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23,71461138,000917Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΜΕΤΡΩΝ 10, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 20, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 8, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 7, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 4, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 152, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 154, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 156, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 85, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 150, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 89, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 167, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 171, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 12, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 10, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 4, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 6, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 161, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 2, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 12, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 77, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 79, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 77-79, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 14, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 11, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 2, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 18, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 16-18, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 16, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 7, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 1, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 9, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 5, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 165, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 169, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 22, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 3-5, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 3, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 5, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 24-26, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 24, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 158, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 87, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 163, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 160, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 8, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 6, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 1, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 1-3, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 3
Λοιπόν, καλημέρα!

.. για να κάνουμε μία επιβεβαίωση αρχικά, παραπάνω είναι τα στοιχεία για το καφάο *417* του A/K Κολωνός, και στα δεξιά πρέπει να βλέπεις κάπου την διεύθυνση σου.

Το κακό νέο στην περίπτωση αυτή, δυστυχώς..
είναι ότι καφάο σου δεν έχει μπει την παρούσα στιγμή στα έργα που γίνονται για τα νέα δίκτυα VDSL/FTTH .. :-|

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έχουν δωθεί από την Wind, τα καφάο που θα αναβαθμίσει αρχίζουν από το *418!* :-\

446-407446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ407VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-408446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ408VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-415446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ415VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-418446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ418FTTH2019/Q1446-419446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ419FTTH2019/Q1446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ420FTTH2019/Q1...     
Οπότε στην περίπτωση σου παίζει αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω..
Ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να δώσει στους πελάτες του που δεν αναβαθμίζονται τώρα, VDSL όχι από κάποια νέα καμπίνα, αλλά κατευθείαν από το A/K της περιοχής.

Βέβαια στην περίπτωση αυτή παρεμβάλονται οι γραμμές χαλκού από το A/K της περιοχής, μέχρι το καφάο σου ADSL του OTE +
την γραμμή χαλκού από το καφαό σου μέχρι το σπίτι σου..

Και όπως είδα με μία 1η ματιά γενικά δεν είσαι κοντά στο A/K.. οπότε όσο πιο μακριά είσαι.. 
τόσο μικρότερη θα είναι η ταχύτητα που μπορείς να έχεις με VDSL από το κέντρο..
(*Ίσως και κάτω από 30 Mbps..*)

*Εν τέλη το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι θα έπρεπε από τον ΟΤΕ να σου πουν καθαρά ότι θα σου δώσουν VDSL από το κέντρο
και ότι η ταχύτητα σου θα είναι περιορισμένη, και σε καμία περίπτωση τα 50 Mbps που σου είπανε..*

Μάλιστα το τεχνικό τμήμα θα μπορούσε να κάνει και μία εκτίμηση της ταχύτητας που θα έπιανες.

Τώρα..

*1ον* - Δεν ξέρω τι κόλπα προσπαθούν τελικά να κάνουν στον OTE, και τι ακριβώς θα σου πουν.

*2ον* - Θέλω να ρωτήσω, τι ταχύτητα έχεις τώρα, τι πακέτο ADSL έχεις.. (χρόνο από τηλ.) και τι πληρώνεις..

Γιατί το ρωτάω αυτό..
Εάν τελικά σου ενεργοποιήσουν το VDSL θα δεις τι ταχύτητα μπορεί να πιάσεις..

*Το καλύτερο όμως στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι να ξέρεις από πρώτα και τι τιμή θα σου ζητήσουν για την ταχύτητα αυτή.*

Εσύ λοιπόν θα συγκρίνεις τι διαφορά έχεις στην ταχύτητα σου μεταξύ ADSL που είχες πρώτα,
και τι ταχύτητα έχεις με το VDSL.. 
και εάν αξίζει τελικά και θέλεις να πληρώνεις αυτά που θα σου ζητήσουν.

Πιθανόν να μπορέσεις να κάνεις και μία συζήτηση αφού σε βάλανε σε αυτή την όχι και πολύ καλή διαδικασία..
για να ζητήσεις μία προσφορά..
*λέγοντας τους κιόλας ότι είδες ότι το καφάο που είσαι δεν αναβαθμίζεται τώρα με VDSL/FTTH..*

αλλιώς τους το ξεκόβεις και τους ζητάς να σε πάνε στο παλιό σου πακέτο, με την τιμή που είχες.

Αυτά σε πρώτη φάση, και ότι θες ρώτα μας πάνω σε αυτά.

- - - Updated - - -

Κάποια άλλα στοιχεία..

Το καφάο σου ADSL βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...17!4d23.714611

Street:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0009...7i13312!8i6656

και απέχει στην καλύτερη περίπτωση περί τα ~580 μέτρα από το A/K της περιοχής. 
(φώτο) (το πως πάνε οι γραμμές χαλκού του OTE δηλαδή, μέχρι το Α/Κ)

**** Βάλε σε αυτά και το πόσο απέχει το σπίτι σου από το καφάο αυτό.

 

Να σου πω και κάτι άλλο για να ξέρεις..
Τα καφάο αυτά, όπως το δικό σου που δεν αναβαθμίζονται τώρα, γιατί βρίσκονται σχετικά κοντά στο A/K μίας περιοχής...

(Υπάρχει κανονισμός τώρα ότι όσα καφάο απέχουν μέχρι ~550 μέτρα πάνω/κάτω από το A/K δεν αναβαθμίζονται στην παρούσα..)

*Αυτά τα καφάο λοιπόν, κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH!*

Αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις το πότε θα γίνει αυτό τώρα..

----------


## introscan

Καλημέρα! 
Άσχημα τα νέα δηλαδή !Η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι 6 € παραπάνω και από το απλό double play (το Speedtest μου βγάζει 10 mbps) θα πήγαινα σε Vdsl 50 κερδίζοντας και 1 1/2 ώρα παραπάνω προς κινητά. Καλή προσφορά αλλά ανύπαρκτη! Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι Παρασκευή απόγευμα με πήραν πάλι από το 13888 να μου κάνουν προσφορά πάλι το vdsl 50 και τους λέω μου κάνετε πλάκα δε βλέπετε ότι μου έχετε κάνει την προσφορά Γενάρη και δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα; Ο,τι να ναι! 
Σκέφτομαι για καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ!

----------


## Iris07

Σου έγραψα κάποια πράγματα ακόμη, δες τα..
Κοίτα όπως σου είπα, πρέπει να δεις εάν αξίζει, και θες αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω που πιθανόν μπορείς να έχεις τώρα,
με αυτό που λένε να σου δωσουν..

Θα σου πω και ένα παράδειγμα με εμένα..

Αυτή την στιγμή έχω το μικρό πακέτο ADSL 24 και πληρώνω 27 ευρώ..
και έχω ταχύτητα 10-11 Mbps..

To μικρό πακέτο VDSL 50 o ΟΤΕ το έχει τώρα στα 31..

Εάν θα μπορούσα να το βάλω.. (μάλλον δεν μπορώ γιατί απέχω πολύ περισσότερο από εσένα από το A/K)
και έπιανα π.χ 24 Mbps..

πιθανόν να τους έλεγα δώστε μου το ψευτο-VDSL σας έστω στα 31..  :Cool: 

- Σκέψου το και δες λοιπόν εάν δεν δωθεί μία "ήρεμη & σωστή" λύση στην διαδικασία που σε έβαλαν, που σε ικανοποιεί..
ίσως να πας σε καταγγελία για κάποιο πράγμα.

----------


## introscan

Σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για τις πληροφορίες! Πήρα και πριν λίγο 13888 ναι έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα απλά έχει κολλήσει η αίτηση και θα το προωθήσω να σας ενημερώσουν άμεσα οι αρμόδιοι και τέτοια μου έλεγε η κοπέλα. Σκοπεύω να περιμένω 2-3 μέρες να δω αν θα φιλοτιμηθούν να ασχοληθούν και μετά θα κάνω καταγγελία γιατί η συμφωνία ήταν 6€ παραπάνω και vdsl 50 και όχι κάτι μεσοβεζικο και αόριστο και στο περίμενε! Σεβαστή βέβαια και η άποψη σου για το τι μπορείς να πάρεις με μικρότερο κόστος απλά μου την έχει δώσει το ότι δεν ήταν ξεκάθαροι και ειλικρινείς απέναντι μου. Για ότι νεότερο θα ενημερώσω! Να σαι καλά!

----------


## Kolonos

Σήμερα το πρωί κατά μήκος της Πλάτωνος έσκαβαν για να βάλουν φρεάτια.
Για να δούμε πότε θα περάσουν ίνες. 
Τα συνεργεία πάντως που σκάβουν για τους σωλήνες έχουν φύγει και σκέφτηκα αυτό που μου είχε πει ο άλλος όταν τον είχα ρωτήσει ότι λίγα σκαψίματα θα κάνουν και μετά φεύγουν για Πατήσια. 
Να ήρθαν όμως μόνο για 500 μέτρα εδώ και μετά να έφυγαν;

----------


## Eliaskat

παντως δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν τελειωσει με τα σκαψιματα, δεν ειναι ουτε η μισες καμπινες μεσα....

----------


## Iris07

> Σήμερα το πρωί κατά μήκος της Πλάτωνος έσκαβαν για να βάλουν φρεάτια.
> Για να δούμε πότε θα περάσουν ίνες. 
> Τα συνεργεία πάντως που σκάβουν για τους σωλήνες έχουν φύγει και σκέφτηκα αυτό που μου είχε πει ο άλλος όταν τον είχα ρωτήσει ότι λίγα σκαψίματα θα κάνουν και μετά φεύγουν για Πατήσια. 
> Να ήρθαν όμως μόνο για 500 μέτρα εδώ και μετά να έφυγαν;





> παντως δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν τελειωσει με τα σκαψιματα, δεν ειναι ουτε η μισες καμπινες μεσα....


Ήρθαν 2 μέρες σε εμάς.. και τους ξαναχάσαμε..
μάλλον έρχονται πάλι σε εσάς.. για ψάξτε καλά..  :Razz:  

Όπως έλεγα σε έναν φίλο έπρεπε να βάλουμε GPS στο Bobcat να ξέρουμε που πηγαίνει!  :Laughing: 

Μας φτιάξανε και ένα φρεάτιο ξεκάρφωτο.. χωρίς να έχει περάσει γραμμή!
Ότι να 'ναι γίνεται!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Εσείς έχετε ξεκάρφωτο φρεάτιο εμείς έχουμε ξεκαρφωτες γραμμές.Υπάρχει κάποια περιοχή με ξεκαρφωτα  καφαο vdsl να τα ενώσουμε όλα μαζί? ????

----------


## Iris07

2 εβδομάδες ακόμη να τελειώσει το Q1..

*Που είναι οι καμπίνες Wind ???*  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ααα.. να σας το βάλω και εδώ εάν δεν το είδατε!  :Wink: 

*OTE & Vodafone άρχισαν ήδη να βάζουν FTTH σε κόσμο που τα καφάο τους είχαν μείνει εκτός 1ης ανάθεσης!*
Δηλαδή αυτούς που μένουν κοντά στα A/K!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%84%CE%B1-A-K-!!

Να δούμε πότε θα κάνει και η Wind τέτοια κίνηση..  :Cool: 

* Δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν το κάνει στην Καλαμάτα..  :Thinking: 

Σαφώς οι τυχεροί *και* εδώ είναι αυτοί που περιμένουν τον OTE! :-|

----------


## Mormnak

την 416 που είμαι και δεν την πήρε η Wind...μακάρι να την πάρει ο ΟΤΕ....αντε μπας ξεκολλήσω από τα 30Mbps....  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

416.. όντως εκτός λίστας Wind! :-|

Εύχομαι πάντως ότι καλύτερο!  :Smile: 

Κοίτα, όπως μου έλεγε και ο φίλος μας Jkoukos, 
μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να πάει να αναπτύξει το FTTH δίκτυο, για αυτές τις καμπίνες..
Και νομίζω μου έλεγε ότι δεν θέλει και πολλά (ή τίποτα..) με την EETT..  :Thinking: 

Τώρα βέβαια κάπου πρέπει να βγαίνει ο προγραμματισμός για αυτά τα έργα..
Φαντάσου 2-3 πάροχοι μαζί να κάνουν σχέδια και να αρχίζουν τέτοια έργα μαζί κάπου!  :Laughing: 

Αλλά περισσότερο νομίζω ότι την παρούσα στιγμή θα ισχύει κάποιος "άγραφος νόμος"..  :Cool: 
ότι ένας πάροχος δεν ανακατεύεται στα πόδια άλλου παρόχου που έχει ένα A/K..

Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να τελειώσουν όλα τα έργα της 1ης φάσης!

Φαντάσου τώρα η Wind ή η Vodafone να πάει να αρχίσει έργα κοντά στα A/K σε μερικές καλές περιοχές που έχει ο OTE!!  :Cool: 

Μετά βέβαια όταν τελειώσουν τα πρώτα έργα, και δεν γίνεται κάπου κίνηση.. 
εντάξει να πάει να κάνει έργα όποιος προλάβει πρώτος!  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως τα λες πρέπει να είναι. Άτυπη συμφωνία μεταξύ τους, ώστε να μην υπάρχουν δράματα.
Όσον αφορά ενημέρωση ΕΕΤΤ και επίσημο προγραμματισμό, όπως βλέπεις μια χαρά κάνουν τα έργα σε διάφορες περιοχές, χωρίς να ζητήσουν έγκριση. Σε FTTH δεν χρειάζεται και κανείς μπορεί να έχει παρουσία όπου θέλει. Ο προγραμματισμός αφορά αποκλειστικά το vectoring.

----------


## Iris07

Ακόμη.. πουθενά ?

Τους έπιασαν οι ζέστες τώρα και πήγανε για μπάνιο ??  :Cool:

----------


## Mormnak

Μάλλον γυρίσαν προς τα εσάς στα Πατήσια όπως είχε πει και ο Kolonos  #464...και θα τους δούμε ξανά μετά την παράταση..  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Έγινε μεγάλη ενημέρωση στο SFBB!
π.χ εμφανίστηκε η οδός *Ρόδου!*

Για τσεκάρετε εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6562092

εάν βάλανε και άλλα από την περιοχή σας..

----------


## Eliaskat

κατι χαρτια ειδα στην Σερρων και Σ.Πατση για αυριο 20-3... 

και σκαβουν για φρεατια.????

----------


## Iris07

Σε εμάς εδώ πρώτα σκάψανε ένα φρεάτιο..
και μετά άρχισαν να σκάβουν για τους σωλήνες!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

οτι να ναι πραγματικα....

----------


## junior147

> Έγινε μεγάλη ενημέρωση στο SFBB!
> π.χ εμφανίστηκε η οδός *Ρόδου!*
> 
> Για τσεκάρετε εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6562092
> 
> εάν βάλανε και άλλα από την περιοχή σας..


Τα έβαλα τα στοιχεία αλλά ακόμη τίποτα. 
Πήρα ένα τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ για άλλο θέμα που είχα και τους ρώτησα αν μπορώ να βάλω vdsl και μου είπαν όχι γιατί είμαι στα 820 μέτρα  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

Ακόμη δεν φύτρωσε καμία βάση ?  :Cool: 

Θυμάμαι είχαν βάλει κάτι καλούπια ?

----------


## junior147

Ειδικά στα Σεπόλια δεν έχω δει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!

----------


## Serj7

Σεπόλια ρε παιδιά σταθερή εγγύηση σε ΟΛΑ!!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

Να 'ξερα τι θα πει η Wind στην EETT σε αυτή την φάση..

ότι δεν της έβγαλε ακόμη άδεια ο Δήμος ?

----------


## Mormnak

Θα πει ...σκάψαμε....ήτανε κοντή η ίνα...βάλαμε οτι βάλαμε και πήγαμε παρακάτω μετά...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Ααα μη το λες καθόλου για πλάκα..
εδώ που ήρθανε και σκάψανε, δεν την πήγανε μέχρι το φρεάτιο την σωλήνα..  :Laughing: 

Μάλλον τους εμπόδισαν κάτι αυτοκίνητα.. αλλά μετά εξαφανιστήκανε!!  :Confused:

----------


## Mormnak

Πάντως το να έρχονται να περνάνε σε 2 δρόμους σωλήνα...να φτιάχνουνε και 1..2 φρεάτια...και μετά να εξαφανίζονται είναι πολύ άρπα κόλα κατάσταση...  :Mad:  Εκεί στα Πατήσια μήπως τους ξαναείδε κανένας??

----------


## Iris07

Όχι δεν τους ξαναείδε κάποιος, τουλάχιστον απ' όσους γράφουν εδώ..  :Thinking: 

Ήταν παράξενη φάση..
Τους πέτυχα Σάββατο πρωί που αρχίσανε τα έργα και είχαν βάλει χαρτιά..

Ωραία λέω, από Δευτέρα θα γίνεται χαμός.. να πάρουν και τα αυτοκίνητα..
Όμως συνεχίσανε και δουλεύανε και την Κυριακή, ότι προλάβανε.. 
και την Δευτέρα είχανε εξαφανιστεί!  :Blink: 

Εν 'τω μεταξύ την Δευτέρα εμφανίστηκε η Inalan για έργα στον διπλανό δρόμο και εκεί που είχε κάνει η Wind..

Έχουν παρατήσει εδώ 2 μεγάλες κουλούρες με μαύρο σωλήνα..
Να δούμε πότε θα ξαναεμφανιστούν..

- - - Updated - - -

Και το γμτ είναι ότι δεν θέλω να βάλω Inalan, τουλάχιστον για τώρα.. :-\

----------


## Eliaskat

Έχουν βάλει ανακοίνωση για την Κυριακή , θα σκάψουν στην Άργους

----------


## Iris07

Νέο σύστημα είναι αυτό τώρα ?
Δουλεύουν τα Σ/Κ και κάθονται τις άλλες ?  :Laughing: 

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα περάσουν στα Σεπόλια..
Ελπίζω πριν το Πάσχα..  :Cool: 

Και βέβαια περιμένουμε με αγωνία την νέα ανακοίνωση!  :Cool: 

Τελικά.. ακόμη δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν έχει μπει έστω μία καμπίνα της Wind στον Δήμο της Αθήνας..  :Thinking: 
Μόνο εάν έχουν βάλει καμία προς Βοτανικό/Πετράλωνα..

----------


## Eliaskat

Συγνωμη παιδες, την Κυριακη που μας περασε σκαψανε

για καμπινα...ουτε βαση...

----------


## Iris07

Ελπίζω να μην εξαφανιστούν..  :Cool:

----------


## Anan

Παιδιά...

Πως ξεκινάμε να μάθουμε εάν και πότε θα έχουμε υποστήριξη για "NGA" δίκτυα στο σπίτι μας; Υπάρχει κάποιος διαχειριστής δικτύου (κατ' αντιστοιχία με τα δίκτυα ρεύματος, αερίου, κλπ) από τον οποίο μπορούμε να μάθουμε για την πορεία των έργων, ή ρωτάμε τυχαία κάποιο πάροχο; Εάν περάσει ένας πάροχος υποδομή, θα μπορούν ΟΛΟΙ να προσφέρουν τις αντίστοιχες "αναβαθμισμένες" υπηρεσίες; Βλέπω να περνάνε οπτικές ίνες σε παραδιπλανούς δρόμους, παίρνω τηλέφωνα τον πάροχο και μου λένε οτι δεν έχουν ιδέα! ΠΟΙΟΣ ξερει την πορεία των έργων;

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα!

Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο πρώτα πρέπει να βρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση τώρα, για να δεις τι θα περιμένεις εσύ.
Τον ξέρεις ?

Μετά υπάρχουν κάποιες λίστες που έχουν δημοσιευθεί εδώ για κάθε περιοχή με τα έργα που θα γίνουν, και πότε θα είναι έτοιμα..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...signments/1st/

Γενικά όμως υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις και κάθε αρχή νέου τριμήνου του έτους, βγαίνουν ανακοινώσεις για τις καθυστερήσεις, εδώ:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

Στην τελική ο κάθε κάτοικος μίας περιοχής βλέπει σε ποιο σημείο είναι τα έργα στην περιοχή του..
Και ξέροντας κάποια πράγματα, απλά μπορούμε να σου πούμε περίπου τι μπορείς να περιμένεις..  :Cool: 

Όταν ένα πάροχος κάνει έργα σε μία περιοχή για τα νέα δίκτυα, μετά θα πουλήσει την υπηρεσίες του στους άλλους..
(όποιους θέλουν να πάρουν βέβαια..)

----------


## Iris07

Καλά.. αυτή η Wind είναι φοβερή!  :Laughing: 

2 μέρες πριν λήξει το τρίμηνο άρχισε να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα σε κάποιες καμπίνες στον Κεραμεικό!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...08#post6568208

ακόμη και εάν δεν έχει βάλει καθόλου καμπίνες σε κάμποσα σημεία!  :Cool: 

Άντε.. κουτσά -στραβά προχωράμε..  :Cool:

----------


## Rebell

Καλησπέρα παίδες! έχετε δει τίποτα σε Σεπόλια κολωνο?
μετά από κάποιες καμπίνες που άλλαξε ο πΟΤΕ δεν έχω δει τίποτα new!

----------


## Mormnak

Μέχρι στιγμής....που περνάω από Κρέοντος....Δράμας...Δυρραχίου...και Ιωαννίνων σε τακτικά διαστήματα, δεν ''κουνιέται φύλο'' !!! Μόνο της ΕΥΔΑΠ είδα συνεργείο στην Δράμας ένα σήμερα και χάρήκα αλλά δεν είχα προλάβει να διαβάσω την πινακίδα...''Έργα ΕΥΔΑΠ''...και προσγειώθηκα ανώμαλα... :Evil:

----------


## junior147

> α σήμερα και χάρήκα αλλά δεν είχα προλάβει να διαβάσω την πινακίδα...''Έργα ΕΥΔΑΠ''...και προσγειώθηκα ανώμαλα...


το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ ! Βέβαια ήταν χαρτιά απο το δήμο που έλεγαν ότι θα έκοβαν τα δέντρα !

----------


## n3eLo

Καλησπέρα, Κρέοντος και Κλεομήδους θα μπει καινούργια καμπίνα adsl, δυστυχώς τα μόνα νέα για την περιοχή.

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. αυτό εδώ το χάλι..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9986...7i13312!8i6656

Και είναι και σχετικά κοντά στο A/K.. 
~ 550 μέτρα..

Να ξέραμε πιο νούμερο έχει..  :Thinking: 

Πάντως εάν πάει για VDSL ήταν αναγκαίο αυτό!  :Wink:

----------


## Kolonos

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα.
Ιερά οδό και Μαρκόνι περνάνε σήμερα ίνες

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.. καλό μήνα!  :Smile: 

Κάτσε.. σωλήνες θες να πεις.. 
ή Οπτικές Ίνες στους σωλήνες ??  :Cool:

----------


## junior147

> Χμμ.. αυτό εδώ το χάλι..
> https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9986...7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Και είναι και σχετικά κοντά στο A/K.. 
> ~ 550 μέτρα..
> 
> Να ξέραμε πιο νούμερο έχει.. 
> 
> Πάντως εάν πάει για VDSL ήταν αναγκαίο αυτό!


Εγώ που είμαι Κρέοντος και Ιωαννίνων γωνιά θα μπορώ να πάρω από αυτήν την καμπίνα ;; 
Γιατί παίρνω από την Κολωνού που είμαι στα 820 μέτρα ( με βάση αυτά που μου έχει πει ο ΟΤΕ )

----------


## Iris07

Όχι δεν γίνεται να αλλάξεις καμπίνα από αυτή που είσαι..

Εδώ μαζί, δεν είχαμε βρει το καφάο που παίρνεις σύνδεση ?

Από την λίστα εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...30#post6538130

----------


## Kolonos

> Καλημέρα.. καλό μήνα! 
> 
> Κάτσε.. σωλήνες θες να πεις.. 
> ή Οπτικές Ίνες στους σωλήνες ??


Ίνα περνάει μέσα από τους σωλήνες
Τα σκαψίματα έχουν τελειώσει κάτι μήνες πριν εκεί στην περιοχή, ειχα ποσταρει τότε που σκαβανε.

----------


## Serj7

Παιδια καλησπερα!!! θελω μια αποψη να μου πειτε..
Το συμβολαιο μου με τον ΟΤΕ ληγει το προσεχες καλοκαιρι... Τι να κανω??
Να κάνω μια ανανεωσουλα ακομα μεχρι το 2021 γιατι κατα εκει το βλεπω να ερχεται το vdsl
ή να κατσω να αποτοξινωθώ απο το ιντερνετ μπας και γινει το θαυμα και ερθει νωριτερα εδω σε εμας και να συνδεθω τοτε?? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iris07

> Ίνα περνάει μέσα από τους σωλήνες
> Τα σκαψίματα έχουν τελειώσει κάτι μήνες πριν εκεί στην περιοχή, ειχα ποσταρει τότε που σκαβανε.


Αα ναι, κάτι θυμάμαι..  :Wink: 
Οπότε προχωράνε εκεί στο επόμενο στάδιο..

Serj7, περίμενε να δούμε τι θα γίνει μέχρι το καλοκαίρι..
Περιμένουμε και την νέα ανακοίνωση από Wind, για Κολωνό!  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

Κάνε λίγη υπομονή μπας και.... Όλοι αυτό κάνουμε.
Μιας και σου λήγει κάτσε χωρίς δέσμευση και πότε δεν ξέρεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αα ναι, κάτι θυμάμαι.. 
> Οπότε προχωράνε εκεί στο επόμενο στάδιο..


Από κει κάτω όμως είχαν περάσει σωληνες σε αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση, 
Σήμερα μας πάνω που άρχισαν έφυγαν.

----------


## Eliaskat

Παιδια δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα  η wind

----------


## Iris07

Και χωρίς καμπίνα ??  :Razz: 

Που δίνει ?  :Very Happy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μιας και σου λήγει κάτσε χωρίς δέσμευση και πότε δεν ξέρεις.


Βέβαια θα του ανεβάσουν την τιμή έτσι..  :Cool: 

2-4 μήνες άντε το πολύ να κάτσεις..

----------


## junior147

> Όχι δεν γίνεται να αλλάξεις καμπίνα από αυτή που είσαι..
> 
> Εδώ μαζί, δεν είχαμε βρει το καφάο που παίρνεις σύνδεση ?
> 
> Από την λίστα εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...30#post6538130


Ναι εγώ είμαι 
Από την καμπίνα που φτιάχνουμε είμαι το πολύ 450 μέτρα και κάποια στιγμή μου πέρασε μια χαρά μέχρι που με προσγειωσες

----------


## Iris07

Σε ποιά είσαι ???

----------


## Kolonos

Καβάλας και παλαμιδιου αυτήν την στιγμή περνάνε ίνες.
Μιλάμε για ρεκόρ ε. 
Μεσα σε δύο βδομάδες σκαψανε για τους σωλήνες και σήμερα οπτική. 
Φτου φτου φτου

----------


## Iris07

:One thumb up: 

Άντε να βάλουν και καμιά καμπίνα να έχουμε να βλέπουμε!  :Razz: 

Στεφάνι θα καταθέσουμε στην 1η καμπίνα της Wind στον δήμο της Αθήνας!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kolonos

https://imgur.com/a/kglV3BY

- - - Updated - - -




> Άντε να βάλουν και καμιά καμπίνα να έχουμε να βλέπουμε! 
> 
> Στεφάνι θα καταθέσουμε στην 1η καμπίνα της Wind στον δήμο της Αθήνας!


 :ROFL:

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!  :One thumb up: 

Έτσι.. να βλέπουμε μπόλικο εξοπλισμό!!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Kolonos

Εντομεταξύ πίσω από το jumbo περίπου έχουν παρατήσει 2 μεγάλες κουλούρες που θα συνεχίσουν το σκάψιμο προς τα πάνω λογικά.
Να δούμε πότε θα συνεχίσουν

----------


## Eliaskat

ναι οι κουλουρες ειναι εκει ακομα καθε μερα τις βλεπω. 

Το συνεργειο στην Λ.Αθηνων μηπως ειναι για καμια βλαβη ?

----------


## Kolonos

Σίγουρα όχι.
Περνάνε ίνες. 
Χτες ήταν στην Αγίας Αννης. 
Άμα δεις και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα μου θα δεις το σχέδια της περιοχής εκεί κάπως έτσι πάει.
Χτες τελείωσαν εκεί κάτω και σήμερα έπιασαν εδώ. 
Και αυτό λέει και η λογική, θα βάλουν εκει στην παλαμιδιου ίνα για να λένε μετά
Να έχεις βάζουμε όπου μας αφήνει ο δήμος.

----------


## Eliaskat

παντως με τα σκαψιματα δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν τελειωσει , πχ στην γειτονια μου στο καφαο κοντα δεν εχουν σκαψει.

Δεν θα επρεπε να σκαψουν σε ολα τα καφαο και να εγκαταστησουν δικα τους δίπλα ?

----------


## Kolonos

Το ότι δεν έχουν τελειώσει αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
Αυτό που φοβάμαι και απεύχομαι είναι να μην βάλουν μόνο εκεί κάτω στην Πλάτωνος για να είναι εντός χρονοδιαγραματος, μην πέσει κάνα πρόστιμο και μετά αρχίσουν τις δικαιολογίες και καθυστερησουν πολύ για να ανέβουν προς Λένορμαν και προς Σεπόλια μεριά

----------


## Iris07

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202018
> 
> παντως με τα σκαψιματα δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν τελειωσει , πχ στην γειτονια μου στο καφαο κοντα δεν εχουν σκαψει.
> 
> Δεν θα επρεπε να σκαψουν σε ολα τα καφαο και να εγκαταστησουν δικα τους δίπλα ?


Ναι.. πρέπει να σκάψουν κοντά σε όλα τα καφάο που πάνε για VDSL, και να αφήσουν σωλήνες όρθιες όπως σε μία φώτο που είχες βάλει!
Αα.. να αυτή που σου έβαλα..

Αλήθεια ξαναπέρασες από εκεί να δεις εάν φτιάξανε βάση ?

Αναμένω με πολύ αγωνία την νέα ανακοίνωση της Wind.. να δω τι τρίμηνα θα βάλει τώρα..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως εάν δείτε το A/K Κάρολος δίπλα σας.. (Μεταξουργείο) το έχουν βάλει για Q2 & Q3 2019.. (Από Q4 2018)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...65#post6569865

Τι να έχει γίνει εκεί άραγε..

----------


## Eliaskat

μπα καμια βαση δεν εχω δει ,παρατημενα οπως τα εβγαλα τοτε φωτογραφία

----------


## Rebell

Ένα συνεργείο δουλεύει για όλη την Αθήνα? πολύ θα ήθελα να ήξερα.. :P

----------


## Iris07

Δεν μπορεί κοτζάμ εταιρία να έχει μόνο ένα συνεργείο..  :Cool: 
Ούτε η Inalan δεν έχει ένα..  :Razz: 

Γενικά υπάρχουν μερικές εταιρίες που κάνουν έργα με τους 3 παρόχους..

----------


## mxlssgm

Συνεργείο σήμερα πύλου και αλαμάνας άλλαζε την παλιά καμπίνα με καινούργια.

----------


## angel_n

Ευχάριστα νέα.

Στην Αυλώνος, από Ρόδου και μετά, είναι συνεργεία και σκάβουν σήμερα. Είχαν βγάλει ανακοίνωση από χθες, να μην παρκάρουμε γιατί θα γίνουν «χωματουργικές εργασίες για τοποθέτηση οπτικών ινών».

----------


## Iris07

> Συνεργείο σήμερα πύλου και αλαμάνας άλλαζε την παλιά καμπίνα με καινούργια.


Εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9885...7i13312!8i6656

Ελπίζω να μην τους πέσει κανένας σοβάς από πάνω!  :Razz: 




> Ευχάριστα νέα.
> Στην Αυλώνος, από Ρόδου και μετά, είναι συνεργεία και σκάβουν σήμερα. Είχαν βγάλει ανακοίνωση από χθες, να μην παρκάρουμε γιατί θα γίνουν «χωματουργικές εργασίες για τοποθέτηση οπτικών ινών».


Ωραία.. προχωράμε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Kolonos

Χτες ήρθε ο Κούλης και σήμερα έσκαψαν για σωλήνες.
Ήταν δίκαιο και έγινε πράξη.
 :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα.. το είδα και εγώ.. στα Σεπόλια!
και έλεγα να σας το γράψω!  :Laughing: 

Να τρέξετε να του πείτε τι τραβάτε..  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ευχάριστα νέα.
> 
> Στην Αυλώνος, από Ρόδου και μετά, είναι συνεργεία και σκάβουν σήμερα. Είχαν βγάλει ανακοίνωση από χθες, να μην παρκάρουμε γιατί θα γίνουν «χωματουργικές εργασίες για τοποθέτηση οπτικών ινών».


Καλαά.. τώρα το πρόσεξα καλά..
Αυτή είναι στα Σεπόλια λέμε!!

Super τα νέα !!!  :Clap:

----------


## Kolonos

Είδα την λωρίδα που είχαν σκάψει από την διασταύρωση Ρόδου και Αυλώνος το απόγευμα που γύρναγα σπίτι,δεν ξέρω πόσο κάτω φτάνει.
Να ανεμένουμε λογικά εντός τον ημερών να κατεβούν Ρόδου και Χρηστομάνου;
Άντε να δούμε. :Clap:

----------


## PETM2387

Πλάκα κάνεις;  :Worthy: 
Επειδή είναι ακριβώς κάτω απο το σπίτι μου, διάβασα έργα Δήμου Αθηναίων.... οχι για οπτικές ίνες  :Sad:   τόσο λάθος να διάβασα;

----------


## junior147

Εγώ πάντως σήμερα δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε internet ( προφανώς ).
Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην cosmote και μου είπε ο αυτόματος τηλεφωνητής ότι κάνουν κάποιες εργασίες αναβάθμισης !

----------


## Serj7

Άντε αντεεε !!! Μακάρι να κατέβουν και σε εμάς γρήγορα (Κρέοντος και γύρω γύρω)να δούμε άσπρη μέρα !!

----------


## junior147

Που είναι η καμπινα μου ;;

----------


## Iris07

*Τώρα βλέπω ότι ο ΟΤΕ στην 1η ετήσια ανάθεση πήρε 3 καμπίνες στην περιοχή σας που δεν είχε πάρει η Wind..*

446-9751446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ9751VDSL-VECTORING2019_Q3446-9753446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ9753VDSL-VECTORING2019_Q3446-9755446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ9755VDSL-VECTORING2019_Q3
- - - Updated - - -




> Που είναι η καμπινα μου ;;


H 433..

446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ433VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1
Αυτή εδώ πρέπει να είναι..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0024...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## nino1908

Τι θέλει να πει αυτή η ανακοίνωση?

----------


## Iris07

Ότι ήταν κάποια καφάο ADSL που δεν τα είχε βάλει η Wind στην λίστα της για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL..
και τώρα τα πήρε ο OTE να βάλει δικές του καμπίνες VDSL!

----------


## junior147

Ώπα ! 
Αυτή που μου έστειλες στο χάρτη είναι ακριβώς στο διπλανό μου κτήριο. 
Τρέλανε με τώρα !!!! 
Άρα εγώ παίρνω από αυτό ;;; 
Το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας που σας ανέβασα λέει για 433 η κοπέλα στην cosmote προχθές μου έλεγε ότι είμαι 830 μέτρα ! 
Τι από τα 2 να ισχυει άραγε ; 
Και αφού είναι δίπλα μου γιατί έχω τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα 13mps ;;

----------


## Iris07

Πήγαινε εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...30#post6538130

και κάνε αναζήτηση την διεύθυνση σου από την λίστα εκεί να δεις τι θα σου βγάλει..

Πιστεύω θα σου βγάλει 446-*433*..
Είναι θέμα απόστασης της καμπίνας από το A/K και της ποιότητας των γραμμών η ταχύτητα σου.

----------


## nino1908

> Ώπα ! 
> Αυτή που μου έστειλες στο χάρτη είναι ακριβώς στο διπλανό μου κτήριο. 
> Τρέλανε με τώρα !!!! 
> Άρα εγώ παίρνω από αυτό ;;; 
> Το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας που σας ανέβασα λέει για 433 η κοπέλα στην cosmote προχθές μου έλεγε ότι είμαι 830 μέτρα ! 
> Τι από τα 2 να ισχυει άραγε ; 
> Και αφού είναι δίπλα μου γιατί έχω τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα 13mps ;;



Και εγώ αγκαλιά με την καμπίνα μου είμαι αλλά πιάνω με το ζόρι 8

----------


## Iris07

> Ώπα ! 
> Αυτή που μου έστειλες στο χάρτη είναι ακριβώς στο διπλανό μου κτήριο. 
> Τρέλανε με τώρα !!!! 
> Άρα εγώ παίρνω από αυτό ;;;


Λοιπόν για να σε βοηθήσω εδώ είναι τα στοιχεία για την 433..
Εάν βλέπεις στα δεξιά την διεύθυνση σου.. είσαι σε αυτή! 

446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23,7147538,002556Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 148, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 47, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 176, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 55, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 59, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 164, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 166, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 61, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 57Β, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 57, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 168, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 173, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 179, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 181, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 172, ΔΥΡΟΥ 4, ΔΥΡΟΥ 2, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 48, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 50, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 48-50, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 51, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 175, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 177, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 133, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 135, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 174, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 56, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 146, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 162, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 46, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 170, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 68, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 49, ΔΥΡΟΥ 7, ΔΥΡΟΥ 5, ΔΥΡΟΥ 1, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 52-54, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 54, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 52, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 53, ΔΥΡΟΥ 3, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 150, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 152

----------


## junior147

Ναι Ιωαννίνων 174  
Μου έδωσες μια ελπίδα

----------


## jkoukos

> *Τώρα βλέπω ότι ο ΟΤΕ στην 1η ετήσια ανάθεση πήρε 3 καμπίνες στην περιοχή σας που δεν είχε πάρει η Wind..*
> 
> 446-9751446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ9751VDSL-VECTORING2019_Q3446-9753446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ9753VDSL-VECTORING2019_Q3446-9755446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ9755VDSL-VECTORING2019_Q3


Αυτές δεν είναι παλιού καμπίνες αλλά ONU με ενεργό εξοπλισμό που τις έχει βάλει χρόνια πριν. Απλά τώρα θα αναβαθμισθεί ο εξοπλισμός που έχουν για vecτoting.
Παλαιότερο από τέτοιες καμπίνες έδινε μόνο σε δικούς του πελάτες και σε κανέναν άλλο πάροχο (ούτε χοντρική).

----------


## Iris07

Σωστός.. είναι η άλλου τύπου καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ!  :Wink: 

Εδώ βρίσκονται :

1η - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9881...7i13312!8i6656
2η - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9905...7i13312!8i6656
3η - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9916...7i13312!8i6656

Τις καταλαβαίνουμε από τα 4 νούμερα που έχουν ?  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Μάλλον όχι απαραίτητα..

Εδώ είναι η *463-9729* στο Αιγάλεω.. μάλλον μία απλή, από τις πρώτες VDSL του OTE..

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9966...7i13312!8i6656

- - - Updated - - -

 

Και μία ONU από κοντά!

Ντουλάπα!  :Cool:

----------


## PETM2387

Παιδιά το καλύτερο δώρο μετά τη δουλειά όταν γύρισα  :Clap:  καμπίνα 446-151

----------


## Eliaskat

Μακαρι, αν και εμεις Ακαδημια πλατωνος δεν εχουμε δει ακομα βαση για Καφαο

----------


## Iris07

> Παιδιά το καλύτερο δώρο μετά τη δουλειά όταν γύρισα  καμπίνα 446-151


Νέο καφάο ADSL εννοείς .. (?)  :Very Happy: 

Νόμισα ότι βάλανε VDSL!  :Cool: 

Βλέπω έχουν έτοιμη και την σωλήνα για την VDSL!  :Wink:

----------


## junior147

> Λοιπόν για να σε βοηθήσω εδώ είναι τα στοιχεία για την 433..
> Εάν βλέπεις στα δεξιά την διεύθυνση σου.. είσαι σε αυτή! 
> 
> 446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23,7147538,002556Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 148, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 47, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 176, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 55, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 59, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 164, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 166, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 61, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 57Β, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 57, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 168, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 173, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 179, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 181, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 172, ΔΥΡΟΥ 4, ΔΥΡΟΥ 2, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 48, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 50, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 48-50, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 51, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 175, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 177, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 133, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 135, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 174, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 56, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 146, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 162, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 46, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 170, ΑΓΧΙΑΛΟΥ 68, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 49, ΔΥΡΟΥ 7, ΔΥΡΟΥ 5, ΔΥΡΟΥ 1, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 52-54, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 54, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 52, ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 53, ΔΥΡΟΥ 3, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 150, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 152


Λοιπόν Update για την Καμπίνα 433 στην Φιλλιπουπόλεως. 
Αλλάξανε η κλασική παλιά πράσινη που είχαν και στην θέση της μπήκε αυτή ! 



Καμιά διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 1008/14123 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 1019/14284 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 10.4/8.1 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 9.1/16.5 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 12.4/18.5 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Fast 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 1/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/0 symbols 
Profile N/A 
LinkEncap G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/59 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0

- - - Updated - - -


Αφού μπήκαν στην διαδικασία να βάλουν νέα ,δεν μπορούσαν να ήταν VDSL ;;

----------


## Iris07

Όχι γιατί αυτή είναι η ADSL καμπίνα του OTE και την άλλαξε με νέα o ΟΤΕ..
έπρεπε να αλλάξει.. και θα είναι και πάλι δικιά του..

Τώρα περιμένεις την Wind να βάλει την VDSL καμπίνα της εκεί δίπλα και μετά θα ενωθούν μεταξύ τους.
Και μετά θα έχεις Oπτική Ινα από εκεί μέχρι το A/K!

Μόνο όταν σε μία περιοχή κάνει έργα ο OTE για VDSL αλλάζει την παλιά και βάζει μία νέα ADSL/VDSL μαζί.

Θα μπορούσες πάντως και έτσι να δεις μία βελτίωση 1-2 Μbps ίσως..
Μπορεί να τύχει και αυτό..

----------


## junior147

Καλά κρασιά δηλαδή.

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει τα έργα προχωράνε..
εάν δεις την φώτο που έβαλε ο φίλος παραπάνω ήδη του βάλανε τους σωλήνες για την νέα VDSL καμπίνα!

Βέβαια υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις..
όπως και σε όλες τις περιοχές που κάνει έργα η Wind τώρα..

----------


## angel_n

> Πλάκα κάνεις; 
> Επειδή είναι ακριβώς κάτω απο το σπίτι μου, διάβασα έργα Δήμου Αθηναίων.... οχι για οπτικές ίνες   τόσο λάθος να διάβασα;


Ναι λάθος διάβασες, ευτυχώς δηλαδή  :Smile:  Το χαρτάκι που είχαν στην Αυλώνος έγραφε σίγουρα «χωματουργικές εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες». 

Έσκαψαν μια πολύ στενή λωρίδα κατά μήκος της Αυλώνος, έχωσαν μέσα ένα μαύρο καλώδιο, την έκλεισαν και γεια σας. 

Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το επόμενο στάδιο και πόσο κοντά είμαστε...

----------


## junior147

Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση. 
Επειδή μιλάτε μόνο για την Αυλώνος ( πέρασα σήμερα και από εκεί και όντως έσκαψαν για οπτικη ίνα ) , για να πάρει μια περιοχή vdsl η ίνα από που πρέπει να περάσει ;;

----------


## Iris07

> Ναι λάθος διάβασες, ευτυχώς δηλαδή  Το χαρτάκι που είχαν στην Αυλώνος έγραφε σίγουρα «χωματουργικές εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες». 
> 
> Έσκαψαν μια πολύ στενή λωρίδα κατά μήκος της Αυλώνος, έχωσαν μέσα ένα μαύρο καλώδιο, την έκλεισαν και γεια σας. 
> Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το επόμενο στάδιο και πόσο κοντά είμαστε...


Πρέπει να πέρασαν και κίτρινη σωλήνα μαζί!  :Wink: 

Επόμενο στάδιο.. φρεάτια Wind, 
και τελειώματα με σωλήνες στα πεζοδρόμια, για να γίνουν οι βάσεις για τις καμπίνες!

- - - Updated - - -




> Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση. 
> Επειδή μιλάτε μόνο για την Αυλώνος ( πέρασα σήμερα και από εκεί και όντως έσκαψαν για οπτικη ίνα ) , για να πάρει μια περιοχή vdsl η ίνα από που πρέπει να περάσει ;;


Φτιάχνουν έναν "κορμό" με σωλήνες πρώτα.. οι οποίες διακλαδίζονται σαν τα κλαδιά ενός δέντρου..

Η αρχή του κορμού καταλήγει στο A/K (Αστικό Κέντρο) της περιοχής, όπου βρίσκεται όλος ο τηλεπικοινωνιακός εξοπλισμός κάθε παρόχου.
Τα τελειώματα από τα "κλαδιά" στις καμπίνες VDSL.

Μετά μέσα στους σωλήνες θα περάσουν τις Οπτικές Ινες.
Από το A/Κ δηλαδή έως τις καμπίνες VDSL.

----------


## Mormnak

> Ναι λάθος διάβασες, ευτυχώς δηλαδή  Το χαρτάκι που είχαν στην Αυλώνος έγραφε σίγουρα «χωματουργικές εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες». 
> 
> Έσκαψαν μια πολύ στενή λωρίδα κατά μήκος της Αυλώνος, έχωσαν μέσα ένα μαύρο καλώδιο, την έκλεισαν και γεια σας. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το επόμενο στάδιο και πόσο κοντά είμαστε...


Αν δεν δείτε καμπίνες όπως στο παρακάτω ποστ... μην περιμένετε να δείτε VDSL....

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...63#post6229063

----------


## Iris07

Προς την περιοχή του Κολωνού χαμηλά.. είναι άλλος κορμός με σωλήνες και οπτικές..
προς τα Σεπόλια ψηλά.. άλλος κορμός..

Το Α/Κ της περιοχής σας είναι περίπου στην μέση..
http://fttxgr.eu/map

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι έτοιμες όλες οι καμπίνες..
Κάποιες θα αρχίσουν να ενεργοποιούνται νωρίτερα από τις άλλες..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεν δείτε καμπίνες όπως στο παρακάτω ποστ... μην περιμένετε να δείτε VDSL....
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...63#post6229063


Υπάρχουν αρκετά στάδια..  :Cool: 

- Σκάψιμο, πέρασμα σωλήνων.
- Σκάψιμο, φρεάτια Wind για ένωση όλου του "κορμού"
- Βάσεις για καμπίνες..
- Σκάψιμο για μικρούς σωλήνες έως τα σπίτια (FTTH)

- Τοποθέτηση καμπινών.
- Τοποθέτηση εξοπλισμού στις καμπίνες. (VDSL)
- Πέρασμα Οπτικών Ινών στους σωλήνες έως τις καμπίνες.

- Σύνδεση καμπίνας VDSL με ADSL (OTE)
- Σκάψιμο για ρεύμα (ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για VDSL)
- Ενεργοποίηση καμπίνας.
- Δοκιμές καμπίνας - διαθεσιμότητα.

- - - Updated - - -

Γενικά οι FTTH τελειώνουν πιο γρήγορα,
αλλά θες μετά την διαδικασία για εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι.. (~ 2 μήνες)

----------


## PETM2387

Το καφάο δεν το άλλαξαν ακόμη, υποπτεύομαι θα αλλάξει αλλά όλα τα αλλά μαρτυρούν πως έρχεται !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Iris07

Όπως το βλέπω, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα παλιό..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0077...7i13312!8i6656

Μπορεί να μην χρειάζεται αλλαγή..  :Smile: 

εκτός και είναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση τώρα,
αλλά είναι θέμα κυρίως πως είναι το σύστημα των ενώσεων του εσωτερικά.

----------


## Eliaskat

ανακοινωση για καθυστερησεις ποτε θα βγαλουν ?

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα αρχές Απριλίου πρέπει να την (έχει) στείλει η Wind στην EETT..
Μένει να την κοιτάξει η EEΤΤ και να την ετοιμάσει για δημοσίευση...

Κανονικά μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα έπρεπε να μπει..
αλλά πέφτει και το Πάσχα..  :Thinking: 

Αν δεν μπει μέχρι αρχές Μαίου θα πω στον φίλο μας τον διαχειριστή που τα ξέρει να τους στείλει E-Mail στην EETT..

Η προηγούμενη που ήταν κανονικά για Ιανουάριο, μπήκε 11 Φεβρουαρίου.. και είχε ημερομηνία 4 Φεβρουαρίου.
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

----------


## Eliaskat

λετε μεχρι το τελος του ετους να μας εχουν τελειωσει ?

----------


## Iris07

Το 1ο ζήτημα είναι να συνεχίσουν τα έργα κανονικά και οργανωμένα..  :Cool: 
το 2ο που δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να ξέρουμε είναι τι θα γίνει με τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..  :Cool: 

Αυτοί που πάνε για FTTH μάλλον είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα..

οπότε όλα παίζονται!  :Cool: 

Πάντως οκ καλοί είναι οι 9 μήνες..

----------


## PETM2387

εγω πάω για FTTH άρα

----------


## Iris07

Δεν είναι για FTTH η 151..

446-151446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ151VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1
*Βάζω πάλι όλη την λίστα:*


*Spoiler:*




446-118446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ118FTTH2019/Q1446-119446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ119FTTH2019/Q1446-121446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ121FTTH2019/Q1446-123446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ123FTTH2019/Q1446-125446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ125FTTH2019/Q1446-126446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ126FTTH2019/Q1446-127446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ127FTTH2019/Q1446-128446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ128FTTH2019/Q1446-129446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ129FTTH2019/Q1446-131446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ131FTTH2019/Q1446-132446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ132FTTH2019/Q1446-133446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ133FTTH2019/Q1446-134446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ134FTTH2019/Q1446-135446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ135FTTH2019/Q1446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ139VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-141446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ141VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-143446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ143VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-145446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ145VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-146446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ146VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-147446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ147VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-148446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ148VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-149446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ149VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-151446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ151VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-152446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ152VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-153446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ153VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-154446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ154VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-155446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ155FTTH2019/Q1446-157446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ157VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-213446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ213FTTH2019/Q1446-217446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ217FTTH2019/Q1446-220446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ220FTTH2019/Q1446-221446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ221FTTH2019/Q1446-223446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ223FTTH2019/Q1446-224446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ224FTTH2019/Q1446-225446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ225FTTH2019/Q1446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ227FTTH2019/Q1446-228446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ228FTTH2019/Q1446-229446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ229VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-233446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ233VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-234446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ234VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-235446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ235VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-236446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ236FTTH2019/Q1446-237446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ237VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-239446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ239VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-241446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ241VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-244446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ244VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-246446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ246VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-305446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ305VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-309446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ309VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-310446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ310VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-313446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ313VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-316446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ316VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-321446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ321VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-322446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ322VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-324446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ324VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-325446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ325VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-326446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ326VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-331446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ331VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-332446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ332VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-333446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ333VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-334446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ334VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-337446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ337VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-338446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ338VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-339446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ339VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-341446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ341VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-344446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ344VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-345446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ345VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-346446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ346VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-347446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ347VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-351446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ351VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-352446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ352VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-353446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ353VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-355446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ355VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-356446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ356VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-357446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ357VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-358446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ358VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-359446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ359VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-361446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ361VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-369446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ369VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-371446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ371VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-381446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ381VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-382446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ382VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-383446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ383VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-407446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ407VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-408446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ408VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-415446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ415VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-418446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ418FTTH2019/Q1446-419446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ419FTTH2019/Q1446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ420FTTH2019/Q1446-423446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ423VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-424446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ424VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-425446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ425VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-426446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ426VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-427446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ427VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-429446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ429VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-430446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ430FTTH2019/Q1446-431446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ431FTTH2019/Q1446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ433VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-434446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ434VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-435446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ435VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-436446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ436FTTH2019/Q1446-437446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ437FTTH2019/Q1446-438446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ438VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-439446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ439VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-440446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ440VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-441446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ441VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-442446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ442VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-443446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ443VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-444446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ444VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-445446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ445VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-446446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ446VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-447446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ447VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-448446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ448VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-449446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ449VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-450446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ450VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-452446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ452VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-453446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ453VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-455446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ455VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-457446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ457VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-459446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ459VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-461446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ461VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-462446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ462VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-466446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ466VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1

----------


## akiss

σήμερα περάσανε την οπτικη από το 446-156 στην αυλωνος-φωριελ και ειναι λιγο πριν το 446-157, αυλωνος-λεγκραν που ειμαι εγω.    :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ευτυχώς που είσαι στο 157 γιατί το 156 δεν είναι στην λίστα!  :Cool: 

Πωω τέρμα επάνω στην περιοχή σας είναι αυτές!!

- - - Updated - - -

Δε πιστεύω να δουλεύουν σήμερα.. (?)  :Cool:

----------


## akiss

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δε πιστεύω να δουλεύουν σήμερα.. (?)


Οχι.Δεν τους εχω δει.

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ σε εμάς είχαν δουλέψει Σάββατο & Κυριακή, άμα χρειάζεται..  :Cool: 
(κανονικά με το Bobcat..)

αλλά λογικά είναι και ο καιρός σήμερα..

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον ούτε σήμερα θα προχωρήσουν, λόγω καιρού!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

Χχαχαχ ναι ο καιρος τους πειραξε!!

----------


## nino1908

Δεν έχω περάσει να δω αν υπάρχουν οι πλαστικές κουλουρες στην πλάτωνος  ή αν έκαναν φτερά.

----------


## Eliaskat

Εκει ειναι φιλε μου , και οι βλακες εχουν παρατησει με μπετοβεργες καρφωμένες στον δρομο τα σημεια που θα μπουν τα φρεατια και ειναι επικίνδυνο

----------


## Iris07

Είχαν σκάψει ?

Πιστεύω να έχουν βάλει πλέγμα γύρω γύρω..  :Thinking: 

Γενικά όλοι έτσι κάνουν..
Το παραπάνω είναι της Inalan.. (η οποία έκανε κάτι μέρες..)

Αλλά πιστεύω η Wind τα τελειώνει γρήγορα..
εδώ τελειώσε 3 φρεάτια την ίδια μέρα..
(σκάψιμο - τσιμέντωμα) και βάλανε τις βέργες μετά για να μην πατήσουν στο τσιμέντο..

----------


## Eliaskat

ετσι ειναι παρατημενα εδω και 2 εβδομαδες

----------


## Iris07

Σήμερα πιστεύω να δουλεύουν.. δεν είναι κακός ο καιρός..  :Razz:

----------


## akiss

Σε εμενα οχι.

----------


## Eliaskat

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202938

ετσι ειναι παρατημενα

----------


## PETM2387

Σήμερα ήρθε συνεργείο και έφτιαξε τη βάση  :Clap: 
καμπίνα 446-151

----------


## Eliaskat

ωπα , που φιλε ?

----------


## PETM2387

καμπίνα 446-151

- - - Updated - - -

καμπίνα 446-151 με στεναχωρείς όλα λάθος τα έχω βρει;

- - - Updated - - -

Fiber to the Curb (FttC): Τοποθέτηση ίνας μέχρι την καμπίνα (ΚΑΦΑΟ), όπου μετά η υπηρεσία δίνεται με το υπάρχον καλώδιο χαλκού έως τον τελικό χρήστη. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, όπου χρησιμοποιούνται οι τεχνολογίες VDSL vectoring / vplus και G.fast, τα αποτελέσματα της πιλοτικής λειτουργίας έδειξαν ότι επιτυγχάνονται ταχύτητες από 50 έως 200/300+ Mbps. αααααα  :Closed topic:  ευσεβής πόθος αλλά και πάλι καλά είμαι νομίζω  :Sorry:

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, μπράβο.. να προχωράμε!  :Clap: 
Λογικά θα φτάξανε και καμιά άλλη!

Είπαμε είσαι για VDSL!  :Cool: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...65#post6571965

Καλά είναι και τα 200.. πολύ καλά!  :Cool: 

Εδώ είναι!
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0077...7i13312!8i6656

- - - Updated - - -




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202938
> 
> ετσι ειναι παρατημενα


Δεν ανοίγει!

- - - Updated - - -

Οκ την είδα..
Περίεργο.. αυτό θα είναι χαμηλά υποθέτω.. Κολωνό..

Πήγε το συνεργείο στα Σεπόλια και τα άφησε εκεί.. ? 
Χμ.. είδες πόσο γρήγορα τελειώσαν την βάση!

Λογικά θα είχαν φέρει μεγάλη μπετονιέρα, όπως κανάνε και σε εμάς!

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε εμενα οχι.


Τελικά εκεί κοντά στην Αυλώνος δουλεύανε!  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

Καλημέρα.
Προχτές άλλαξε και ο ΟΤΕ την καμπίνα που είναι Χρηστομάνου και Δωδώνης.

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!

Αυτή εδώ την σάπια!
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0042...7i13312!8i6656

Ωραία!  :Wink: 

PETM2387 όταν μπορέσεις βγάλε μας μία φωτογραφία την βάση της καμπίνας από κοντά, να δούμε πως έχουν τους σωλήνες!  :Wink:

----------


## Eliaskat

Εμας στην Ακ Πλάτωνος μας έχουν παρατήσει ....

----------


## angel_n

Παλικάρια μας περικυκλώνουν!  :Laughing: 

Σήμερα σκάβουν στη Ρόδου. Από Αυλώνος και πάνω, προς τις γραμμές.

----------


## junior147

Άντε να κατέβουν και προς το Μετρό των Σεπολίων !

----------


## akiss

Σήμερα όμως δουλεύουν.

----------


## Iris07

Ετοιμάζουν και για σένα την βάση για την VDSL!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμας στην Ακ Πλάτωνος μας έχουν παρατήσει ....


Είναι κάπως φλου τα πράγματα τελικά.. 
για να δούμε πότε θα ξανακατέβουν..

- - - Updated - - -

Καλός καιρός σήμερα για να φτιάξουν μερικές βάσεις!  :Cool:

----------


## Serj7

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση έτσι κιόλας από φιλολογικό ενδιαφέρον!
Πώς και αλλάζουν αυτά τα σάπια πράσινα καφαο με ημι-σαπια γκριζολευκα καφαο;; ????????

----------


## Iris07

Δεν τα έχουν αλλάξει τώρα αυτά τα γκρι καφάο..

Είναι κάποια χρόνια βέβαια εκεί, 
αλλά είναι σαφώς πιο νέα από τα αρχαία πράσινα, που έχουμε και εμείς εδώ στην Κυψέλη.

Όταν το αλλάζουν τώρα βάζουν νέα.. προς μπεζ! (φώτο)

Αυτά τα γκρι, μπορεί και να μην χρειάζεται να τα αλλάξουν τώρα.. ανάλογα..
αλλά έχω δει να αλλάζουν και τέτοια.. 
εξαρτάται όμως πως είναι εσωτερικά, για να ενωθούν σωστά με την VDSL καμπίνα.

 

(Φώτο από άλλους φίλους)  :Wink:

----------


## Serj7

Αχα κατάλαβα !! Επειδή τώρα εδώ γύρω που είμαι χριστομανου Ρόδου κτλ έχουν αλλάξει ήδη δύο για αυτό !! Άντε καλά πάμε χαχαχα

----------


## Iris07

Και βέβαια εάν είναι να μπει σε κάποιο σημείο καμπίνα FTTH Wind δεν τους νοιάζει καθόλου πως είναι το καφάο, και οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ!  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

Άλλαξε επιτέλους και η σάπια καμπίνα Ρόδου και Δράμας τώρα σχεδόν τελειώνουν.
Σχεδόν 2,5mb πάνω η γραμμή μου αυτήν την στιγμή.

----------


## Iris07

Χεχε!  :One thumb up: 

Αυτή εδώ η σαβούρα!  :Cool: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Kolonos

Πολύ σαβούρα όμως. Σε αυτήν κουμπώνω εγώ,20-25 μέτρα απόσταση.

----------


## Iris07

Για FTTH είπαμε πας, ή VDSL ?

----------


## Kolonos

VDSL θα πάει αυτή νομίζω ενώ η άλλη που βρίσκεται 2 τετράγωνα πιο πάνω Χρηστομάνου και Δωδώνης πάει για FTTH

----------


## Iris07

Ok.. απλά σκεφτόμουν ότι δεν χωράει VDSL εκεί δίπλα..  :Cool: 

Μάλλον απέναντι θα την βάλουν.. εδώ στην άκρη στο πεζοδρόμιο..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i13312!8i6656

αλλά πιο καλά εδώ μάλλον.. κολλητά στο τοιχάκι!
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Kolonos

Στην τωρινή όντως ακριβώς διπλά δεν έχει χώρο.
Ίσως και απέναντι που λες ή μπορεί και δω πίσω από το κόκκινο αμάξι,εκεί την παίρνει.
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0045...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Iris07

Έχουν περάσει από εκεί σωλήνες ?

----------


## Kolonos

Τίποτα ακόμα.
Τα έργα που λέγανε τα άλλα παιδιά τις προηγούμενες μέρες βρίσκονται στα 150-200 μέτρα πιο πάνω από δω.

----------


## Iris07

> Τίποτα ακόμα.
> Τα έργα που λέγανε τα άλλα παιδιά τις προηγούμενες μέρες βρίσκονται στα 150-200 μέτρα πιο πάνω από δω.


Οκ.. οπότε όταν περάσουν θα δεις που θα αφήσουν όρθια σωλήνα για την νέα καμπίνα!  :Wink:

----------


## Kolonos

ίδωμεν

----------


## Eliaskat

θα το φαμε το 19 παιδες...

----------


## akiss

καλα παμε.

----------


## Eliaskat

δεν ξερω πως παει το χρονοδιαγραμα....

δεν εχουν σκαψει καν παντου και φτιαχνουν βασεις ?

----------


## PETM2387

Iris07 ιδού οι κοντινές, σε ευχαριστώ που με ξεστραβώνεις  :Respekt: 

Σκάψιμο, πέρασμα σωλήνων.
Σκάψιμο, φρεάτια Wind για ένωση όλου του "κορμού"
Βάσεις για καμπίνες.. βρίσκομαι εδώ σωστά;
Σκάψιμο για μικρούς σωλήνες έως τα σπίτια (FTTH) αυτό δεν με πιάνει 

Τοποθέτηση καμπινών. Περιμένω, πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει;
Τοποθέτηση εξοπλισμού στις καμπίνες. (VDSL) Περιμένω, πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει; 
Πέρασμα Οπτικών Ινών στους σωλήνες έως τις καμπίνες. Περιμένω, πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει; 

Σύνδεση καμπίνας VDSL με ADSL (OTE) Περιμένω, πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει;
Σκάψιμο για ρεύμα (ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για VDSL) Περιμένω, πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει;
Ενεργοποίηση καμπίνας. Περιμένω, πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει;
Δοκιμές καμπίνας - διαθεσιμότητα. Περιμένω, πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει;

----------


## Iris07

> θα το φαμε το 19 παιδες...


Σκοπός ήταν να γίνει η αρχή!  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν ξερω πως παει το χρονοδιαγραμα....
> 
> δεν εχουν σκαψει καν παντου και φτιαχνουν βασεις ?


Ολίγο σαλάτα τα πράγματα..
αλλά ο σκοπός είναι να δουλεύουν τουλάχιστον σε σταθερή βάση!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> καλα παμε.


Ωραίος και εσύ!  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Iris07 ιδού οι κοντινές..
> 
> Περιμένω, πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει;


Ααα, ωραία... την ξεκαλουπώσανε κιόλας!  :One thumb up: 

Σε 1 εβδομάδα ίσως θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν καμπίνα..   :Thinking: 
(να έχει ξεραθεί καλά το τσιμέντο..)
αλλά λογικά θα περιμένουν να είναι έτοιμες κάμποσες βάσεις..
πριν έρθει το φορτηγό με τις καμπίνες!  :Wink: 

Ααα μην ρωτάς για χρόνο.. με αυτούς εδώ όλα παίζονται!  :Laughing: 
Ένα - ένα βήμα κάθε φορά!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

  

Βάση για VDSL οι φώτος που μας έβαλε ο φίλος PETM2387..
βάσεις για FTTH της Wind αυτές εδώ για να δείτε την διαφορά!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

*Να δούμε τώρα ποιος θα μας φέρει πρώτος φωτογραφία με καμπίνα!*  :Razz: 

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πάρει και κανένα δώρο για τα νέα!  :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

Ο πρώτος που θα πάρει σύνδεση vdsl να είναι ο νικητής του άτυπου διαγωνισμού !!!

----------


## Iris07

Άντε πάλι βροχή..  :Cool: 
Δεν γίνεται έτσι καλή δουλειά..  :Cool: 

πως θα στεγνώσουν τα τσιμέντα ??  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο πρώτος που θα πάρει σύνδεση vdsl να είναι ο νικητής του άτυπου διαγωνισμού !!!


Χαχαχα..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

 

Να δούμε ποιος θα πετύχει το φορτηγό με τις καμπίνες!  :Razz: 

(Φώτο από κάποιον άλλο φίλο εδώ στο φόρουμ)  :Wink:

----------


## tetelas

Οταν πετυχουμε το φορτηγο με τις καμπινες ντου ολοι μαζι να της παρουμε σπιτι μας να εχουμε VDSL+FTTH+NASA+PAME_STO_FEGGARI

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα..

να σου πω έχω πετύχει και εγώ φορτηγό με καμπίνες της Vodafone που έχει βάλει στην περιοχή μου
και σκεφτόμουν να τους ρωτήσω πόσο κάνει μία να πάρω να βάλω στο σπίτι μου να την βλέπω!  :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

αν ανεβασει κάποιος ετοιμη βαση καμπινας ?

----------


## Iris07

Πέτυχες καμία άλλη ??  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

κρεοντος αμεσως μετα την λενορμαν με κατευθηνση στα τζαμπο 

334 αν θυμαμαι σωστα


https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9972...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Iris07

Άρα κάτι έχουν κάνει και χαμηλά!  :Wink: 
Να δούμε βέβαια ακόμη πιο κάτω..

334, ναι VDSL και αυτή.
Το καφάο του OTE το βλέπω "καινούργιο" εκεί..

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παίδες ετοιμάζονται να βάλουν και στην γειτονιά μου οπτικές ινες. Απλά μια ερώτηση, εγώ που έχω θέμα με τα καλώδια απο το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας στο διαμέρισμα (λόγω παλαιότητας και γιατί οι μπαρμπάδες στην πολυκατοικία δεν αφήνουν να πετάξω νέο καλώδιο), θα με επηρεάσει αρνητικά η οπτική ίνα; Το λέω γιατί φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει θόρυβος και έχω ακούσει ότι η οπτική ινα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σε επηρεάζει αρνητικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Οπτική ίνα και "θόρυβος" είναι πράγματα ασύμβατα. Κάτι άλλο έχεις ακούσει ή διαβάσει.
Η οπτική (αν έρθει στην οικοδομή σας), θα φθάσει μέχρι μέσα το σπίτι σου. Άρα κοιτάς μετά το "θόρυβο" στο δικό σου εσωτερικό χάλκινο δίκτυο, που απλά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει διότι δεν θα έχεις πλέον DSL.

----------


## sdikr

> Παίδες ετοιμάζονται να βάλουν και στην γειτονιά μου οπτικές ινες. Απλά μια ερώτηση, εγώ που έχω θέμα με τα καλώδια απο το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας στο διαμέρισμα (λόγω παλαιότητας και γιατί οι μπαρμπάδες στην πολυκατοικία δεν αφήνουν να πετάξω νέο καλώδιο), θα με επηρεάσει αρνητικά η οπτική ίνα; Το λέω γιατί φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει θόρυβος και έχω ακούσει ότι η οπτική ινα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σε επηρεάζει αρνητικά.


Αν είσαι συνδεμένος απο ΑΚ και περάσουν οπτικές ίνες και παίρνεις πλέον απο το καφάο (καμπίνα) θα είναι καλύτερα για εσένα
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις απο το ΑΚ  υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σου δημιουργήσει θέμα λόγο του ότι αυτοί που θα ξεκινάνε πλέον απο καμπίνα θα έχουν πιο ισχύρο σήμα ώστε να κάνουν παρεμβολές στο δικό σου καλώδιο.

Αλλά πραγματικά απο την στιγμή που πλέον θα σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να βάλεις vdsl απο την καμπίνα θα είναι κρίμα να μην το εκμεταλλευτείς

Το πρόβλημα που έχεις με την καλωδίωση απο το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα θα παραμείνει

----------


## Iris07

> Παίδες ετοιμάζονται να βάλουν και στην γειτονιά μου οπτικές ινες. Απλά μια ερώτηση, εγώ που έχω θέμα με τα καλώδια απο το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας στο διαμέρισμα (λόγω παλαιότητας και γιατί οι μπαρμπάδες στην πολυκατοικία δεν αφήνουν να πετάξω νέο καλώδιο), θα με επηρεάσει αρνητικά η οπτική ίνα; Το λέω γιατί φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει θόρυβος και έχω ακούσει ότι η οπτική ινα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σε επηρεάζει αρνητικά.


Κατ' αρχάς πρέπει να δεις εάν το καφάο σου είναι να "πάρει" VDSL ή FTTH..
Εάν πας για FTTH το ξεχνάς το δίκτυο του OTE!  :Cool: 

Εάν δεν τον ξέρεις να βρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο ADSL του OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post6576425

----------


## Gkostas2007

446-131 αυτό μου βγάζει. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μην χειροτερέψει το πράγμα λόγω του θέματος μεταξύ κουτιου πολυκατοικίας και διαμερίσματος. Εκτός αν αυτό δεν παίζει κάποιο θέμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν είσαι συνδεμένος απο ΑΚ και περάσουν οπτικές ίνες και παίρνεις πλέον απο το καφάο (καμπίνα) θα είναι καλύτερα για εσένα
> Σε περίπτωση που συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις απο το ΑΚ  υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σου δημιουργήσει θέμα λόγο του ότι αυτοί που θα ξεκινάνε πλέον απο καμπίνα θα έχουν πιο ισχύρο σήμα ώστε να κάνουν παρεμβολές στο δικό σου καλώδιο.
> 
> Αλλά πραγματικά απο την στιγμή που πλέον θα σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να βάλεις vdsl απο την καμπίνα θα είναι κρίμα να μην το εκμεταλλευτείς
> 
> Το πρόβλημα που έχεις με την καλωδίωση απο το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα θα παραμείνει


και γω για VDSL το ψήνω, αλλά αν υπάρχει θέμα μέσα στην πολυκατοικία δώρο άδωρο δεν θα είναι;

----------


## Iris07

> 446-131 αυτό μου βγάζει. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μην χειροτερέψει το πράγμα λόγω του θέματος μεταξύ κουτιου πολυκατοικίας και διαμερίσματος. Εκτός αν αυτό δεν παίζει κάποιο θέμα.


Χα!!
Για FTTH πας!  :One thumb up: 

446-131446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ131FTTH2019/Q1
Δεν μπορεί να σου απαγορεύσει κανείς να βάλεις FTTH!  :Wink: 
Απλά, λίγο καλή σχέση με τον διαχειριστή..
Είναι δικό σου το διαμέρισμα ?

Και να μας ενημερώνεις πως πάνε τα έργα στην γειτονιά σου!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Θα σου έλεγα να αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις το θέμα εδώ..
για να δεις τι γίνεται περίπου με την εγκατάσταση στην πολυκατοικία.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BD%CE%B1%CF%82

και εδώ
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B1%CE%B9%CE%AC

- - - Updated - - -

Το καφάο σου πρέπει να είναι αυτό εδώ..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...44!4d23.719583

αλλά μην περιμένεις να δεις την νέα καμπίνα FTTH ακριβώς δίπλα του..
μπορεί να μπει λίγο παραπέρα,
γιατί πλέον η καμπίνα για το FTTH δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση ή ένωση με το δίκτυο του OTE!

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης θα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να τσεκάρεις σε λίγο καιρό για το κουπόνι επιδότησης του FTTH, στο SFBB..
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Χα!!
> Για FTTH πας! 
> 
> 446-131446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ131FTTH2019/Q1
> Δεν μπορεί να σου απαγορεύσει κανείς να βάλεις FTTH! 
> Απλά, λίγο καλή σχέση με τον διαχειριστή..
> Είναι δικό σου το διαμέρισμα ?
> 
> Και να μας ενημερώνεις πως πάνε τα έργα στην γειτονιά σου! 
> ...


Επειδή είμαι λιγο... άσχετος, τι ακριβώς ειναι αυτο; οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι που λένε; Πως λειτουργεί; Την Δευτέρα ξεκινανε, θα ενημερώνω  :Wink:

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, θα βάλουν πρώτα ειδική καμπίνα για FTTH, 
και από την καμπίνα θα έρθει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι σου!

Για αρχή δηλαδή θα φέρουν έναν μικρό σωλήνα μπροστά στο σπίτι σου, όπως στην φωτογραφία παραπάνω,
και μετά θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις να σου κάνουν εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι..
όταν θα πάρεις κάποιο πακέτο για FTTH από κάποιον πάροχο.

Δες τα θέματα που σου είπα, για να πάρεις μία ιδέα!

- - - Updated - - -

 

Και ακόμη μία φώτο από έναν φίλο, 
με τα σωληνάκια που βάζει η Wind για FTTH μπροστά στα σπίτια.

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Ναι, θα βάλουν πρώτα ειδική καμπίνα για FTTH, 
> και από την καμπίνα θα έρθει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι σου!
> 
> Για αρχή δηλαδή θα φέρουν έναν μικρό σωλήνα μπροστά στο σπίτι σου, όπως στην φωτογραφία παραπάνω,
> και μετά θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις να σου κάνουν εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι..
> όταν θα πάρεις κάποιο πακέτο για FTTH από κάποιον πάροχο.
> 
> Δες τα θέματα που σου είπα, για να πάρεις μία ιδέα!


Μολις τα διάβασα! Ευχαριστώ για όλα. Βλέπω βέβαια ότι κάποια παιδιά λένε πως πρέπει να υπογράψουν οι μισοί ένοικοι για να έρθει στην πολυκατοικία και φοβάμαι ότι οι μπαρμπάδες σε μένα δεν θα αφήσουν με την δικαιολογία οτι "θα κάνουμε τρύπες σε κοινόχρηστους κλπ", ότι μου λενε δλδ εδώ και ένα χρόνο που ήθελα να πετάξω καλώδιο απο το σπίτι στο κουτί. :/ Το διαμέρισμά μου ειναι εσωτερικό, δεν βλέπει δλδ δρόμο, οποτε πρέπει να γίνει τρύπα μεσα στην πολυκατοικια  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

Δεν το έχω ψάξει ιδιαίτερα το ζήτημα, αλλά δεν μπορούν να σου αρνηθούν..
γίνεται με διάφορους τρόπους η εγκατάσταση, μπορεί και εξωτερικά..
θα σου πουν οι τεχνικοί τι μπορεί να γίνει..

Δες καλά τα θέματα εκεί να δεις τι γίνεται..

- - - Updated - - -

Θα τους πεις ότι η εγκατάσταση Οπτικής Ίνας αναβαθμίζει και μεγαλώνει την αξία των διαμερισμάτων!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




Άμα δεν θέλουν να την βάλουν από μπροστά μπορεί να ανέβει στην ταράτσα και να την κατεβάσουν από πίσω..

----------


## Kostinos

> Δεν το έχω ψάξει ιδιαίτερα το ζήτημα, αλλά δεν μπορούν να σου αρνηθούν..
> γίνεται με διάφορους τρόπους η εγκατάσταση, μπορεί και εξωτερικά..
> θα σου πουν οι τεχνικοί τι μπορεί να γίνει..
> 
> Δες καλά τα θέματα εκεί να δεις τι γίνεται..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Θα τους πεις ότι η εγκατάσταση Οπτικής Ίνας αναβαθμίζει και μεγαλώνει την αξία των διαμερισμάτων! 
> ...


Ειται απο τον ακάλυπτο.

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν.. που έχουν γίνει βάσεις..
(όσες είδαμε εδώ..)

Σύνολο 3 - VDSL - Μπλε κουκίδες.

Λογικά θα έχει γίνει και καμιά άλλη!  :Cool: 

Άμα θέλετε ενημερώνετε και εσείς τις φώτο με νέες βάσεις..  :Wink: 
(Τις επεξεργάζομαι με το Free IrfanView)
(PrintScreen με το ωραίο https://www.gadwin.com/printscreen/ )

----------


## Eliaskat

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...1!4d23.7098613

και ακριβώς απέναντι

----------


## Iris07

Πωω.. ακόμα να φτιάξουν βάση εκεί!!  :Cool: 
Μου αρέσει που κάμποσα τέτοια παλιά καφάο είναι σοβαντισμένα μέσα στον τοίχο των σπιτιών!  :Laughing: 

Πάλι καλά του βάλανε ένα μικρό νάυλον να μην μπει νερό..  :Razz: 

 

Εδώ π.χ εμφανίστηκαν και τα τούβλα!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Πωω.. ακόμα να φτιάξουν βάση εκεί!! 
> Μου αρέσει που κάμποσα τέτοια παλιά καφάο είναι σοβαντισμένα μέσα στον τοίχο των σπιτιών! 
> 
> Πάλι καλά του βάλανε ένα μικρό νάυλον να μην μπει νερό.. 
> 
>  
> 
> Εδώ π.χ εμφανίστηκαν και τα τούβλα!!


Καλά σε αυτό το αστικό κέντρο το δίκτυο είναι γενικότερα σε άθλια κατάσταση και μιλάμε για ενα Α/Κ που πιάνει μια τεράστια περιοχή του Δήμου. Είμαστε 10' με αμάξι απο το Σύνταγμα και έχουμε άθλιο ίντερνετ εδώ και χρόνια

----------


## Iris07

> Καλά σε αυτό το αστικό κέντρο το δίκτυο είναι γενικότερα σε άθλια κατάσταση και μιλάμε για ενα Α/Κ που πιάνει μια τεράστια περιοχή του Δήμου. Είμαστε 10' με αμάξι απο το Σύνταγμα και έχουμε άθλιο ίντερνετ εδώ και χρόνια


Η φώτο αυτή που έβαλα.. είναι από την Κυψέλη!

Είμαστε σε παρόμοια κατάσταση!
αρκετά παλιά δίκτυα και οι 2..  :Cool: 

Πριν κάτι χρόνια είχε έρθει ο ΟΤΕ να μου φτιάξει υπόγεια καλωδιακή βλάβη..
και όταν ο τεχνικός έβγαλε το καλώδιο από το χώμα.. είχε και ημερομηνία επάνω.. 1970-80.. δεν θυμάμαι καλά..  :Cool: 
έπαθε πλάκα και το κράτησε για αρχαίο ενθύμιο !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## akiss

εχει αλλη μια βαση πριν απο εμενα, εξω ακριβως απο τον γαλαξια.Φωτο το πρωι.



έχουν κάνει και μια τεράστια λακκούβα (~3μ)  λίγο ποιο πέρα, αλλά λόγω κίνησης με μπορεσα να δω τι είναι.

----------


## hellisgr

> εχει αλλη μια βαση πριν απο εμενα, εξω ακριβως απο τον γαλαξια.Φωτο το πρωι.
> 
> έχουν κάνει και μια τεράστια λακκούβα (~3μ)  λίγο ποιο πέρα, αλλά λόγω κίνησης με μπορεσα να δω τι είναι.


Το 153 που είναι γωνία Σιώκου αναβαθμίζουν;

----------


## akiss

Πολύ πιθανό. Είναι στα 10 μέτρα ποιο πέρα, στην άλλη πλευρά του καταστήματος.

----------


## Iris07

VDSL και αυτή!  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> έχουν κάνει και μια τεράστια λακκούβα (~3μ)  λίγο ποιο πέρα, αλλά λόγω κίνησης με μπορεσα να δω τι είναι.


Μάλλον φτιάχνουν φρεάτιο!

Όταν τελειώσουν θα δεις το καπάκι Wind!  :Wink: 

  

Υπάρχει μεγάλο φρεάτιο και μικρό φρεάτιο!  :Smile:

----------


## vagos89

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
Μετά από έτη συμβίωσης με κακό ιντερνετ και κλείδωμα στα 8mbps (σε 24αρα συνδεση) άρχισα να ενημερώνομαι μέσα από το φόρουμ για τις εξελίξεις.
Ψάχνοντας βρήκα τα εξής: παίρνω ιντερνετ από το 442-462, δηλαδή το DSLAM που είναι κοντά στο πεδίο του άρεως (ΑΡΗΣ) μεσω του ΚΑΦΑΟ 462.. Το οποιο υποτιθεται το αναβαθμισε η vodafone q3 2018 σε vdsl vectoring. Σε διπλανο δρόμο υπαρχουν ενα παλιο καφαο του οτε, πρασινο, στο οποιο αναφερονται και οι συντεταγμενες που βγαινουν απο το αρχειο εξελ. Και ενα καινουριο VDSL της vodafone (υποθέτω, είναι καινούργιο και δουλεύει κανονικα) 50 μετρα πιο κατω στον ιδιο δρομο.
Μαλιστα λεω, αρα λογικα πλεον θα μπορω να εχω αξιοπρεπες ιντερνετ απο Vodafone.. Μπαινω στο σαιτ της vodafone να το επιβεβαιωσω και δε βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα, παρα μόνο για ADSL. Αντίθετα η WIND μου δινει λέει 100mbps.. Τι έχω καταλάβει λάθος?

Να προσθεσω ότι κάνουν κάτι εργα στα μέσα της απόστασης των δυο κουτιων, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο σκοπός τους

Μόλις συνειδητοποιησα ότι κακώς έγραψα σε αυτό το νήμα, επηρεάστηκα από το 'Κολωνός' στο τίτλο! Παρόλα αυτά κάθε απάντηση καλοδεχούμενη!

----------


## Iris07

Πάμε εδώ:  :Wink: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...54#post6577254

----------


## Mormnak

Όταν λές η Wind δίνει 100....πήρες τηλέφωνο το τεχνικό τμήμα?? η απλά έβαλες τα στοιχεία σου και σου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα...απ΄την άλλη πως έχει μπει καινούργια VDSL της Vodafone και δεν σου δίνει,μήπως δεν έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ?



Off Topic


		Καλά έργα με τις σημερινές βροχες σε Σεπόλια Κολωνό Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος και τα πέριξ....  :ROFL:   :Razz:   :Laughing:  ευτυχώς που αφήσανε τις κουλούρες να πλυθούνε κιόλας λιγουλάκι...

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί να είχε καθυστέρηση η καμπίνα του, και να μην ενημέρωσε ακόμη τα συστήματα της η Vodafone..
Το ακούμε και με καμπίνες της Wind αυτό.. να δίνει πρώτα κάποιος άλλος πάροχος διαθεσιμότητα..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλά έργα με τις σημερινές βροχες σε Σεπόλια Κολωνό Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος και τα πέριξ....


Το πρωί δεν έβρεχε.. 
ελπίζω να προλάβανε να κάνουν κάτι τουλάχιστον..  :Razz: 

Πολύ σ****καιρος πάντως..  :Cool:

----------


## vagos89

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά, η συνέχεια στο νήμα οπου με παρέπεμψε ο Iris07! Για τη διαθεσιμοτητα εννοω online, δε πηρα καποιο τηλεφωνο

----------


## Iris07

> Το 153 που είναι γωνία Σιώκου αναβαθμίζουν;


Ωπ! τι τρελό καφάο είναι αυτό το 153 !!
Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοιο !!  :Very Happy: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0097...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Kolonos

Το ταΐζει πίτσα η fan πιο πάνω και έχει κάνει ραβδώσεις.
 :ROFL:

----------


## akiss

> Ωπ! τι τρελό καφάο είναι αυτό το 153 !!
> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοιο !! 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0097...7i13312!8i6656


αν θες να σου τραβήξω μια κοντινή.... :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα.. εντάξει μου φτάνει αυτή!  :Razz: 

Πιστεύω σήμερα να προχωρήσουν με τα έργα!  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

Τώρα που πέρασα από την Αυλώνος είδα πολλά κάθετα αυλάκια και σε κάθε πολυκατοικία σχεδόν και αναμονή κίτρινο ψιλό σωλήνα.
Πάνε για ίνα μέχρι την πολυκατοικία αυτοί;

----------


## Iris07

> Τώρα που πέρασα από την Αυλώνος είδα πολλά κάθετα αυλάκια και σε κάθε πολυκατοικία σχεδόν και αναμονή κίτρινο ψιλό σωλήνα.
> Πάνε για ίνα μέχρι την πολυκατοικία αυτοί;


Ναι!!  :Wink: 

Όταν μπορέσεις βγάλε καμία φωτογραφία!  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

  

Και κανονικά θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν και σε κάποια βάση αυτά!

----------


## PETM2387

Ήρθα μόλις απο τη δουλειά - καμπίνα 446-151 
είδα τα παρακάτω: :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

Φρεάτιον!  :Wink:

----------


## Kolonos

Στις *κόκκινες* γραμμές θα γίνουν έργα αύριο.
Στις *πράσινες* γραμμές έχουν ήδη περάσει σωλήνα για ίνα μέχρι την πολυκατοικία.

Μερικές φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα τώρα από τα στενά εκεί γύρω.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος !!  :One thumb up: 

Κάποια βάση σαν αυτή της φωτογραφίας παραπάνω δεν πέτυχες.. εε ?

- - - Updated - - -

Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση που αφήσανε πιο μεγάλες τις σωλήνες εκεί..
σε σχέση με αυτές που είδα στον Ταύρο..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6576560

Να δούμε εάν θα τις κόψουν ή θα βάλουν κάποιο σωλήνα να είναι πιο ψηλά..

----------


## Kolonos

Βάση δεν είδα, δεν έψαξα όμως και πολύ,απλά έβγαλα τις φώτος όπως πήγαινα στο supermarket.
Ίσως άφησαν πιο μακριές σωλήνες για να βάλουν τα κουτιά ψηλά. 
Ελλάδα είσαι εδώ φίλε, ακόμα δεν έχουν μπει οι καμπίνες και έχουν αρχίσει μς τις αφίσες κτλ πάνω τους. 
Καλύτερα ψηλά γιατί χαμηλά δεν θα έχουν καλή κατάληξη.

----------


## Mormnak

Η φωτογραφία με τις κουλούρες στον Βασιλόπουλο είναι στην Αυλωνος και Πανουργία..αν δεν κάνω λάθος..έχει μια πράσινη παλια στο Google Maps στην γωνία.

https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00297...2!8i6656?hl=el
φαντάζομαι πως Δυρραχίου δεν έχουνε ξεκινήσει ακόμα σκαψίματα....  :Razz:  πάνε γύρω γύρω..

και η τελευταία φώτο είναι Πανουργιάς και Δυρραχίου...?
https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00301...2!8i6656?hl=el

----------


## Iris07

Ok Kolonos!

Άμα είναι για FTTH το μέρος εκεί μπορεί να μην αλλάξουν άμεσα τα παλιά καφάο του ΟΤΕ..
Δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν τώρα..  :Cool: 

Και οι καμπίνες FTTH να μπουν σε κάπως άσχετα σημεία, όπου βολεύει την Wind!

----------


## Kolonos

> Η φωτογραφία με τις κουλούρες στον Βασιλόπουλο είναι στην Αυλωνος και Πανουργία..αν δεν κάνω λάθος..έχει μια πράσινη παλια στο Google Maps στην γωνία.
> 
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00297...2!8i6656?hl=el
> φαντάζομαι πως Δυρραχίου δεν έχουνε ξεκινήσει ακόμα σκαψίματα....  πάνε γύρω γύρω..
> 
> και η τελευταία φώτο είναι Πανουργιάς και Δυρραχίου...?
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00301...2!8i6656?hl=el


Ναι έχει εκεί ο ΟΤΕ μια παλιά. 
Σωστά εκεί είναι οι κουλούρες απέναντι από την alpha Bank.
Ή θα αρχίσουν Δυρραχίου ή θα κατέβουν κάτω στην παγασων,γιατί στην Ρόδου δεν έχουν περάσει απέναντι ούτε στην Χρηστομάνου. Όλα τα έργα προς το παρών είναι πάνω από την Δυρραχίου.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Επιβεβαιώνω και γω ότι έχουν πετάξει τα κιτρινα καλώδια μέχρι τις πορτες των πολυκατοικιών και να εχουν σηκώσεις 2-2μιση μετρα ψηλά αντί να τα αφήσουν στο πεζοδρόμιο. Ξέρετε γιατι; Επίσης, βάση δεν έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. θα δούμε τι θα φτιάξουν!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Μας πήραν της πλαστικές  κουλουρες από την πλάτωνος και της πήγαν προς σεπολια χωρίς πρώτα να τελειώσουν εδώ.

----------


## Iris07

Ποιός ξέρει άραγε τι έπαιξε ?  :Thinking: 

Θέμα με τις άδειες ?

----------


## akiss

μονο αυτο ειδα σημερα παντως.. :ROFL: 

Αυλωνος & καλαμα

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα.. μέσα στο φρεάτιο είναι ?  :Razz:

----------


## akiss

Και στα δικά σας...

----------


## Iris07

*Έλα τώρα.. τι λές !!!*  :Thumbs up: 

Παιδιά είδατε άμα θέλει η Wind πόσο γρήγορα γίνονται τα πράγματα !!!  :One thumb up: 

Σου απονέμω τιμητικό τίτλο για την περιοχή σου και γενικά για τον Δήμο Αθηναίων,
.. για την 1η καμπίνα Wind του δήμου Αθηναίων που μπαίνει στο adslgr.com !!  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και στα δικά σας...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Απ΄το πληκτρολόγιο σου και εις των αρμόδιων το αυτί..τα μάτια..την οθόνη..οπουδήποτε.. :Wink:

----------


## akiss

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω την μαμά μοουυυυ, τον μπαμπά μουυυυ.... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GregoirX23

> θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω την μαμά μοουυυυ, τον μπαμπά μουυυυ....


Σιγά καλέ..για μια καμπίνα όλο αυτό;; :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

> θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω την μαμά μοουυυυ, τον μπαμπά μουυυυ....


Λοιπόν, την πέρασα και στον χάρτη με το User Name σου!  :Wink: 
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8389

* Στην φώτο παραπάνω δεν φαίνεται το UserName τώρα.. μερικές φορές κολλάει το σύστημα εκεί..

Τρελαίνομαι λέμε.. 
μπορώ να βλέπω καμπίνα της Wind κοντά στην περιοχή μου τώρα!!  :Laughing: 
Δεν άντεχα να βλέπω παντού Vodafone στην μισή Κυψέλη !!!  :Laughing: 

http://fttxgr.eu/map

- - - Updated - - -




> Σιγά καλέ..για μια καμπίνα όλο αυτό;;


Θα σας δω όταν σας βάλουν και εσάς!  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Λοιπόν, την πέρασα και στον χάρτη με το User Name σου! 
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8389
> 
> Τρελαίνομαι λέμε.. 
> μπορώ να βλέπω καμπίνα της Wind κοντά στην περιοχή μου τώρα!! 
> 
> Δεν άντεχα να βλέπω παντού Vodafone στην μισή Κυψέλη !!! 
> 
> http://fttxgr.eu/map
> ...


Τουλάχιστον υπήρχαν κ της voda... :Wink: 
Bytheway..Προβλέπω να έρχονται σε σένα Iris πρώτα.. :Razz: 
Προσωπικά δεν θα τρελαθώ..ότι θα είναι φάση ναι..δε νομίζω να γίνει κ της τρελής πάντως.. :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Σας βάζω και ένα *Tutorial* για να βάζετε και μόνοι σας τις καμπίνες στον χάρτη του
http://fttxgr.eu/map  :Wink: 

Υπάρχει βέβαια το κεντρικό μενού εδώ:
http://fttxgr.eu/

Πηγαίνουμε στο *Add a New Cabinet..*
http://fttxgr.eu/add_cabinet

Και βάζουμε τα στοιχεία που χρειάζονται..

Όταν η καμπίνα είναι νέα και δεν έχει πάρει αριθμό.. *βάζουμε για αρχή το 000*

* Όπως ξέρουμε οι καμπίνες της Wind και της Vodafone, παίρνουν δικό τους αριθμό, που δεν συμβαδίζει με τον αριθμό του καφάο του OTE που ανήκουν.
** Ενώ ο OTE βάζει στις νέες καμπίνες VDSL τον ίδιο αριθμό με το παλιό καφάο του.

*Μετά τα Latitude *  & Longitude *  θα τα πάρει αυτόματα από τον χάρτη..*

οπότε κάνουμε maximize τον χάρτη για ευκολία... και κάνουμε ζουμ ώσπου να βρούμε καλά το σημείο που θέλουμε..
στην συνέχει κάνουμε ένα κλικ στο σημείο που θέλουμε και εμφανίζεται ένα σηματάκι..
εάν κάναμε μικρό λάθος στο σημείο.. απλά ξανακάνουμε κλικ..

Στην συνέχεια αφού είμαστε οκ με το σημείο *κάνουμε Minimize τον χάρτη και βλέπουμε ότι τα πεδία Latitude *  & Longitude *
έχουν συμπληρωθεί..*

Μετά :
*Επιλέγουμε τον τύπο της καμπίνας... VDSL ή FTTH..*

και μετά 
*τσεκάρουμε Wind βέβαια για την περιοχή σας.*

Στην συνέχεια:
*Έχουμε στον υπολογιστή μας την φωτογραφία της καμπίνας.. για να την κάνουμε Upload..*
καλό είναι σε format .jpg

** Προσοχή :*
Νομίζω ότι εάν η φωτογραφία είναι πολύ μεγάλη σε μέγεθος ή διαστάσεις μπορεί το Upload να μας βγάλει error..  :Thinking: 
οπότε κάνουμε ένα resize στην φωτογραφία μας!

*Τέλος εάν θέλουμε βάζουμε και το User ID μας από το adslgr ..*

Για να δούμε το User ID μας, απλά πηγαίνουμε το mouse πάνω στο User Name μας και βλέπουμε έναν αριθμό που εμφανίζεται, κάτω στον Browser..
(το δικό μου π.χ είναι 45385) οπότε βάζουμε αυτόν τον αριθμό..

*- Τέλος πατάμε Submit.*

- - - Updated - - -

Μετά μπορείτε να τσεκάρετε την καμπίνα σας στον χάρτη..
Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε το σύστημα βάζει και ένα δικό του αριθμό σε κάθε καμπίνα..
π.χ το 8389 εδώ:

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8389

ενώ όταν κάνουμε κλικ για να την δούμε στον χάρτη, την εμφανίζει ως *8389-0* επειδή της είχαμε δώσει αριθμό *000*

*- Επίσης να ξέρουμε ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορούμε να κάνουμε edit στα στοιχεία μίας καμπίνας που είχαμε βάλει από το μενού*
http://fttxgr.eu/edit_cabinet

ή το σχετικό εικονίδιο της φωτογραφίας μίας καμπίνας στον χάρτη.

Μπορούμε π.χ να την κάνουμε edit όταν πάρει τον κανονικό της αριθμό..
Τότε βάζουμε αρχικά τον κανονικό της αριθμό,
και στο 2ο πεδίο τον αριθμό που της είχε δώσει το σύστημα, για να καταλάβει το σύστημα ποιά καμπίνα θέλουμε να κάνουμε edit..

----------


## akiss

ολόκληρο βραβείο πήρα :Razz: ...

----------


## Iris07

Καλύτερος χρήστης του μήνα.. Απριλίου!  :Laughing: 

Τώρα.. άμα ήρθε φορτηγό με καμπίνες εκεί πέρα, δεν θα έχουν βάλει και καμία άλλη ?  :Thinking: 

Όταν μπορέσεις τσεκάρισε και την άλλη βάση που μας έβαλες!  :Wink: 




> εχει αλλη μια βαση πριν απο εμενα, εξω ακριβως απο τον γαλαξια.Φωτο το πρωι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 203089
> 
> έχουν κάνει και μια τεράστια λακκούβα (~3μ)  λίγο ποιο πέρα, αλλά λόγω κίνησης με μπορεσα να δω τι είναι.

----------


## mxlssgm

Προχθές άλλαξαν την καμπίνα πύλου και άστρους , χθες ναυπλίου και αλαμάνας , σήμερα αλαμάνας και παλαμηδίου.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία! .. και ο OTE προχωράει γρήγορα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nino1908

Ευχάριστα νέα. Να δούμε όμως πότε θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα η wind

----------


## Iris07

Έχει ακόμη μέλλον η ιστορία..  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...26#post6571626

----------


## Eliaskat

Ναι η πρωτη ειναι γεγονος!!!!!!

αντε ρε παιδια με το καλο

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Καλημέρα Παιδιά,

περνώντας σήμερα στην οδό Ηρούς παράλληλη της Λένορμαν (κοντά στην γέφυρα της Εθνική Οδού) είδα την συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα. 




το ανέβασα στο FTTXGR

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!
Ωραίος!  :One thumb up: 

Και αυτή είναι στην άλλη πλευρά της περιοχής σας!

Άρα, προχωράνε και εκεί τα έργα!  :Wink:

----------


## nino1908

Επι της κρεοντος και λενορμαν συνεργειο Wind

----------


## junior147

Ελαααααααα να φτάνουν μέχρι το Μέτρο λεμεεεεεε.
Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτό το internet.

----------


## akiss

> Καλύτερος χρήστης του μήνα.. Απριλίου! 
> 
> Τώρα.. άμα ήρθε φορτηγό με καμπίνες εκεί πέρα, δεν θα έχουν βάλει και καμία άλλη ? 
> 
> Όταν μπορέσεις τσεκάρισε και την άλλη βάση που μας έβαλες!


Οχι.το τσέκαρα σημερα.μονο η δικη μου.

----------


## Iris07

> Ναι η πρωτη ειναι γεγονος!!!!!!
> 
> αντε ρε παιδια με το καλο


Ξαναπέστο αυτό!
Ψάχνουμε την 3η τώρα!  :Laughing: 

Η 1η βάση που είδαμε ήταν αυτή που έβαλε ο φίλος  PETM2387
9/4/19
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post6574056

Για να δούμε..

----------


## Eliaskat

Αυριο σκαβουν στην Τηλεφανους κατω απο την Λενορμαν προς Λ.Αθηνων

----------


## Iris07

Περάσανε κοντά από εσένα ?  :Smile:

----------


## Eliaskat

οχι εγω ειμαι κοντα στην Αργους

----------


## Iris07

Ok..

Λοιπόν, ας ετοιμαζόμαστε για τα μαντάτα από την Wind..
διάβασα ότι ετοιμάζουν την ανακοίνωση..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...19#post6579619

Q2 για FTTH, Q3 για VDSL η καλή περίπτωση.. 
αν δεν υπολογίσει πολλές καθυστερήσεις η Wind.. λέμε τώρα..  :Cool: 

Έτσι και αλλιώς κάθε τρίμηνο θα βγάζει ανακοίνωση..  :Cool:

----------


## Serj7

Άντε να έρθει και από μετρό και γύρω γύρω γιατί δεν παλεύεται αλοοοοοο!!!

----------


## junior147

> Άντε να έρθει και από μετρό και γύρω γύρω γιατί δεν παλεύεται αλοοοοοο!!!


Φίλε νομίζω με αντιγράφεις :P 
Κοίτα λίγο πάνω ! 
Μάλλον πρέπει να είσαι πολύ κοντινό γειτωνάκι  :Wink:

----------


## Kolonos

Τελικά είμαστε αρκετά μέλη εκεί στην γειτονιά  :Smile:

----------


## Eliaskat

Ρε θα κλείσουμε την Καβάλας όταν έρθει το Vdsl

----------


## Iris07

Αρχίζω να ζηλεύω και εγώ.. μαζευτήκατε αρκετοί εδώ..
πιο πολλοί από εμάς στο A/K Πατήσια!  :Laughing:

----------


## Gkostas2007

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Η Wind γενικά δεν φημίζεται και τόσο για την υψηλή ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που παρέχει... Μήπως να φοβόμαστε λίγο που ολα αυτά τα εχει αναλάβει η Wind στην γειτονιά μας;

----------


## Iris07

Τεχνικά για την υλοποίηση των νέων δικτύων δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα.. πηγαίνουν αρκετά καλά οι συνδέσεις VDSL,
και να δούμε και τις συνδέσεις FTTH που θα αρχίσει να δίνει τώρα..

Ως προς τις υπηρεσίες ναι, υπάρχει κάποιο ζήτημα, σε σχέση με τους άλλους..
και μάλιστα παρουσιάζονται αυτά και σε εκθέσεις που βγάζει κάθε χρόνο η EETT..

*Δείκτες Ποιότητας Σταθερών Ευρυζωνικών Υπηρεσιών και Υπηρεσιών VoIP*
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ors/Broadband/

----------


## Eliaskat

Οκ η wind έχει το δίκτυο , αλλά μπορούμε να πάρουμε vdsl και από άλλους παρόχους . 
Εγω πχ είμαι στην βοντα...

----------


## nino1908

Αστρους και τηλεφανους ειδοποίηση για σήμερα

----------


## Serj7

Χαχαχαχ!! Έχουμε μαζευτεί πολλοί η αλήθεια ειναι!!

----------


## Iris07

Να δω ποιος θα βρει την 3η καμπίνα τώρα!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Να θυμάστε, η FTTH είναι διαφορετική:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post6560170

----------


## Kostinos

> Οκ η wind έχει το δίκτυο , αλλά μπορούμε να πάρουμε vdsl και από άλλους παρόχους . 
> Εγω πχ είμαι στην βοντα...


Μόνο από OTE

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Τεχνικά για την υλοποίηση των νέων δικτύων δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα.. πηγαίνουν αρκετά καλά οι συνδέσεις VDSL,
> και να δούμε και τις συνδέσεις FTTH που θα αρχίσει να δίνει τώρα..
> 
> Ως προς τις υπηρεσίες ναι, υπάρχει κάποιο ζήτημα, σε σχέση με τους άλλους..
> και μάλιστα παρουσιάζονται αυτά και σε εκθέσεις που βγάζει κάθε χρόνο η EETT..
> 
> *Δείκτες Ποιότητας Σταθερών Ευρυζωνικών Υπηρεσιών και Υπηρεσιών VoIP*
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ors/Broadband/


Αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι μην εχει κακη ποιοτητα υλικων, μην εχει κανει κακη δουλεια στο στησιμο κλπ. Γενικα θα προτιμουσα να τα εκανε ο ΟΤΕ αυτα.

ΥΓ Εν τω μεταξυ οι θεοι μου εδιναν VDSL στο σπιτι, οταν δεν υπηρχε καν δικτυο για να μου το δωσει. Απλα εκαναν την κλασσικη κομπινα που σε δεσμευουν, μετα σου λενε οτι υπαρχει θεμα, σε κανουν ΑDSL κ σε εχουν κρατησει πελατες. Μιλαμε για αναξιοπιστη εταιρεια κ γι αυτο δεν τους εμπιστευομαι κ στο να στησουν δικτυα, να βαλουν καμπινες κλπ

----------


## Iris07

Γενικά δεν ανησυχούμε για αυτό, γιατί τα έργα τα κάνουν μεγάλες εταιρίες και εργολάβοι που δουλεύουν επίσης και για Vodafone και OTE..

Από την άλλη επειδή τα έργα της είναι νεότερα από του OTE βάζουν και νεότερης τεχνολογίας εξοπλισμό,
σε σχέση με τον 1ο εξοπλισμό που έβαζε ο OTE.

Για το άλλο που λες όντως πολλές φορές παραπληροφορούν τον κόσμο για να πιάσουν πελάτες,
και τελευταία έχω δει να το κάνει και ο OTE..

Πλέον ο ανταγωνσιμός είναι μεγάλος, και χρησιμοποιείται κάθε μέσο!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σας βάζω και ένα *Tutorial* για να βάζετε και μόνοι σας τις καμπίνες στον χάρτη του
> http://fttxgr.eu/map 
> 
> Υπάρχει βέβαια το κεντρικό μενού εδώ:
> http://fttxgr.eu/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


Μπράβο ρε Iris... :Wink:

----------


## Rebell

Στην Λένορμαν χαμηλά κοντά στην Παναγίτσα έχουν κορδέλες για έργα.. 
για Σάββατο 20/04 έργα για εγκατάσταση δικτύου οπτικών ινών..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Iris07

Έτσι.. και Σάββατο, για να προχωράμε!  :Cool:

----------


## sgatz

Εγώ που γωνία Αμφιαράου και Αψού έχει φρεάτιο με οπτική η wind που στέλνει στο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και για 10 μέτρα σκάψιμο περιμένω δύο χρόνια... Στο τέλος θα πάρω την τσάπα του παππούλη μου, θα βάλω κορδέλες και θα το ξεκινήσω μόνος μου χαχαχα

----------


## Mormnak

Έχουμε μέλλον ακόμα στα Σεπόλια...σήμερα στην Κρέοντος ,Αντιγόνης και Φιλιππουπόλεως που περπάτησα είδα τις απλές γκρι(Adsl) του ΟΤΕ και μηδέν έργα από WInd...εκτός και αν δεν τις έχει αναλάβει η Wind ... :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Προς το μετρό μάλλον δεν έχουν πάει..
Πάντως πίστευα θα δούμε καμιά καμπίνα ακόμη σήμερα.. αφού αρχισαν να βάζουν και το FTTH..   :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Στον Ταύρο πριν ακόμη κλείσουν τα αυλάκια για το FTTH είχαν βάλει και καμπίνα FTTH!

Δείτε εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...33#post6549333

----------


## junior147

> Προς το μετρό μάλλον δεν έχουν πάει..
> Πάντως πίστευα θα δούμε καμιά καμπίνα ακόμη σήμερα.. αφού αρχισαν να βάζουν και το FTTH..  
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στον Ταύρο πριν ακόμη κλείσουν τα αυλάκια για το FTTH είχαν βάλει και καμπίνα FTTH!
> 
> Δείτε εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...33#post6549333


Σίγουρα δεν έχουν πάει !! 
Όταν θα πάνε θα σας ενημερώσω !!!!!!

----------


## Rebell

Ξανά πέρασα σήμερα από Λενορμάν στο ύψος του Σκλαβενίτη!
Ομολογώ πως δουλεύουν αρκετά γρήγορα τα παλικάρια μας 
οι μισοί σκάβουν και οι άλλοι μισοί περνάνε οπτικές..
ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες :P 

http://prntscr.com/nej68s
http://prntscr.com/nej5qg

----------


## Eliaskat

LOL  τι λες τωρα!!!!!

θα περασω απο εκει σημερα !!!

----------


## Iris07

Χαρά και εργασία !!  :Very Happy: 

Τα έχω δει και εγώ.. σε μία μέρα..
Σκάψιμο, πέρασμα σωλήνων, και το απόγευμα τσιμέντωμα με την μπετονιέρα!!  :One thumb up: 

Τώρα μεγάλωσε και η μέρα.. μέχρι τις 8 δουλεύεις άνετα!

----------


## Eliaskat

Η 344 αντικαταστάθηκε 



και αλλη μια άλλαξε η 347



και αλλη μια στην πλατωνος και τηλεφανους δεν ειδα νουμερο

----------


## nino1908

https://imgur.com/a/1x0nUkE

Αστρους 146 . Η Καμπίνα του οτε ειναι στην γωνια απέναντι

----------


## Iris07

Πωωω.. χαμός γίνεται σε εσάς!
Και ο ΟΤΕ.. Όλοι!!

Φτου, φτου φτού!!  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάρτε μία λίστα με όλα τα καφάο OTE του A/K Κολωνός + Συντεταγμένες.

*ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ - Α/Κ ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ :*


*Spoiler:*




"Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ[WCRM]""ΚωδικόςΟικείου Α/Κ[WCRM]""ΟνομασίαΟικείου Α/Κ"λφ"[GIS]ΝΟΜΟΣ""[GIS]ΔΗΜΟΣ [Καποδιστριακός]""[GIS]ΔΗΜΟΣ [Καλλικρατικός]""[GIS]ΠΟΛΗ/ΟΙΚΙΣΜΟΣ"446-101446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71733337.997389Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-104446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71833337.997861Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-105446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71913937.997639Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-107446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71747237.9985Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-109446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71855637.998944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-111446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71930637.998722Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-113446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7177538Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-115446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71891738Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-117446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71791738.000778Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-118446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71891738.000472Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-119446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71980638.000444Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-121446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71838.001306Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-123446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71891738.00125Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-125446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71769438.002139Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-126446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71797238.002722Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-127446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7187538.001944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-128446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71947238.001778Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-129446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.72058338.001806Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-131446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71958338.002444Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-132446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71947238.003056Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-133446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71911138.002972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-134446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71958338.003528Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-135446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.719538.004167Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71972238.004417Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7197538.005306Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-141446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71938938.005472Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-142446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71983338.00575Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-143446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.72102838.006Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-145446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71838938.006361Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-146446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.72033338.006694Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-147446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71941738.006472Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-148446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71933338.007167Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-149446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71991738.006889Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-151446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7192538.007778Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-152446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71761138.008Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-153446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71930638.009833Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-154446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71933338.008389Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-155446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71927838.011083Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-157446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7192538.011806Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-203446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71658337.996583Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-205446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7172537.996Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-207446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71919437.997028Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-208446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71902837.996528Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-209446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71888937.995917Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-211446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71780637.994917Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-213446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71891737.994667Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-215446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71641737.994306Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-217446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71838937.994028Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-219446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71691737.994139Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-220446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71880637.993861Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-221446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71755637.993611Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-223446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71791737.992944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-224446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71916737.992694Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-225446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71619437.993028Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71713937.992389Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-228446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71641737.992222Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-229446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71591737.991583Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-233446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71736137.991056Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-234446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71791737.991083Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-235446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71680637.990583Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-236446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71838937.991944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-237446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71719437.990056Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-239446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71802837.989611Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-241446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71702837.988806Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-243446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71813937.988222Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-244446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71588937.9885Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-246446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7162537.987639Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-303446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71427837.997028Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-304446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.713537.997028Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-305446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7127537.997028Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-307446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71337.994861Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-308446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71241737.995806Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-309446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71216737.995444Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-310446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71172237.996Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-311446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71558337.993972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-312446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7142537.994056Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-313446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71483337.993194Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-314446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71061137.995583Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-316446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7147537.992083Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-319446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71219437.993694Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-320446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71188937.993361Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-321446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71169437.994444Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-322446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71116737.994917Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-323446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71105637.99375Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-324446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71030637.997222Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-325446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71047237.9975Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-326446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70905637.997611Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-327446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70911137.998278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-331446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71305637.992222Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-332446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71244437.992083Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-333446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71402837.991111Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-334446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71438937.990667Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71208337.991778Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-337446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71219437.990472Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-338446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71183337.990972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-339446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71241737.989778Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-341446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71036137.993194Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-342446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71058337.992556Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-344446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70961137.993083Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-345446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70902837.993972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-346446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70866737.994556Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-347446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70727837.995944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-348446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70386137.997528Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-349446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70252837.997306Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-350446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70486137.998583Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-351446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71483337.989722Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-352446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71522237.989111Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-353446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71372237.989278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-355446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71438937.988611Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-356446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71469437.988Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-357446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71305637.988194Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-358446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71222237.987833Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-359446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71158337.989278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-361446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71052837.990361Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-362446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70977837.990667Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-364446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70883337.990278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-365446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70938937.991194Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-369446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70627837.990583Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-371446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71480637.987806Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-381446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71036137.98875Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-382446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71011137.987944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-383446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70880637.988194Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-385446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71077837.987Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-386446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70372237.992917Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-390446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70122237.995944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-393446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.69863937.9985Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-394446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7012537.998972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-401446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.716537.997333Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-402446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71544437.997528Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-403446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7167537.998583Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-404446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71391737.997861Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-405446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71391737.998278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-406446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71522237.998222Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-407446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71194437.998722Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-408446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71202837.998444Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-411446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71455637.999389Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-412446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71544438.000333Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-413446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71391737.999472Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-415446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71286138.000278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-416446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71458338.000278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-417446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71461138.000917Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-418446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71397238.001639Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-419446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71541738.001194Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7167538.000972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-423446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71238.000722Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-424446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71227838.000361Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-425446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71102838.001139Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-426446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7107538.000944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-427446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7127538.001972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-429446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71208338.002167Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-430446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71583338.002167Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-431446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71658338.002167Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7147538.002556Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-434446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71547238.003111Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-435446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71388938.002833Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-436446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71708338.002972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-437446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71627838.003222Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-438446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71522238.00375Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-439446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71788938.005222Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-440446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71538938.006611Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-441446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71730638.00425Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-442446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71805638.00425Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-443446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71641738.004556Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-444446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71577838.004611Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-445446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71738.005972Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-446446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71738.006528Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-447446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71738938.006861Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-448446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71638.005111Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-449446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71552838.007667Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-450446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71033337.998722Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-451446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70894438Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-452446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.71397238.004611Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-453446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70830637.999306Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-455446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.7072537.999694Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-457446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70819438.000583Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-459446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70583337.999722Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-461446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70672238.000667Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-462446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70886138.001028Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-464446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70536138.001306Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-466446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70794438.001944Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-9751446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70680637.988278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-9753446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70361137.990333Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ446-9755446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23.70141737.991833Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ




Από εδώ ξεκίνησα και έφτιαξα εγώ την δικιά μου Special λίστα για τα Πατήσια!  :Cool: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...96#post6547296

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πωωω.. χαμός γίνεται σε εσάς!
> Και ο ΟΤΕ.. Όλοι!!
> Φτου, φτου φτού!!


Οργασμός εργασιών... :Wink: 
Αλίμονο σε εμάς.. :What..?:

----------


## Iris07

Μη μου πείτε ότι δουλεύουν εκεί και σήμερα!  :Razz: 
Εδώ μας ξυπνήσανε μία Κυριακή με το BobCat!  :Laughing: 

Υπομονή Gregoir.. :-|

----------


## mxlssgm

Σήμερα δούλευαν πλάτωνος και τηλεφάνους.

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα.. πωπω δουλειά που πέφτει!  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Καλημέρα. Ευκλειδου και άστρους πρωινές εργασίες

Μπήκαν κορδέλες μέχρι λεβιδιου

----------


## Iris07

:One thumb up: 

Καμπίνα Νο. 3 κανείς ???  :Razz:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Αντιγόνης και Λενορμαν έχει κορδέλες και σωλήνες

----------


## sgatz

Στην Αντιγόνης λες στο μετρό; Ξεκινά το σκάψιμο και εκεί;

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

> Στην Αντιγόνης λες στο μετρό; Ξεκινά το σκάψιμο και εκεί;


οχι κοντα στην παναγιτσα

----------


## Eliaskat

Και Ν3 καμπιναααααα

----------


## Iris07

Δώσε φώτο.. μη μας παιδεύεις!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Θα την βάλεις εσύ στον χάρτη ?  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

No.3 από 125 ... εάν μέτρησα καλά!!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

Nαι την έβαλα!!!

μονο που δεν ήξερα νούμερο όποτε έβαλα 000

Αμφιαρου & Φιλοδαμειας

----------


## Iris07

Ok! την είδα και στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 
VDSL και αυτή.. περιμένω να δούμε και καμία FTTH..

Μου κάνει πάντως λίγο εντύπωση που βλέπω μία καμπίνα εκεί.. μία παραπέρα.. μία ακόμη παραπέρα!
Θα περιμένα να είχαν βάλει πολλές περισσότερες έτσι!

Οπότε είδες και εσύ καμπίνα!  :One thumb up: 

Πάμε για την No.4 τώρα!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Nαι την έβαλα!!!
> μονο που δεν ήξερα νούμερο όποτε έβαλα 000
> 
> Αμφιαρου & Φιλοδαμειας


Σωστά έκανες.. αυτή θα πάρει δικό της νούμερο, αργότερα!  :Wink:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Πανε να κανουν τον ιστό οπως κανει και ο οτε κυκλονουν την περιοχη απο απεξω προς τα μεσα

----------


## Eliaskat

και αν το μεταξυ η ταχυτητα μου επεσε... απο 7-8 στα 5-6

----------


## Iris07

Σου έχουν αλλάξει το καφάο ADSL ?

Δοκίμασε κανένα restart στο modem..

----------


## nino1908

Θα του πούνε δεν γίνεται τίποτα πρέπει να βάλεις vdsl

----------


## Eliaskat

> Θα του πούνε δεν γίνεται τίποτα πρέπει να βάλεις vdsl


  ααχχααχχαχα καλοοοο

Το καφαο που παιρνω ειναι τα γκρι που βαζει τωρα ο οτε στην περιοχη μας... 

Restart εκανα κανα 2-3 φορες αλλα τιποτα... 

θα κανω υπομονη τι να κανω....

----------


## Mormnak

Με τα τόσα σκάψε...σκάλισε...άλλαξε θα γίνουν αχταρμάς οι συνδέσεις στο τέλος... :Razz:  Το καλο πάντως είναι πως προχωράνε... :Smile:

----------


## Serj7

Εψαξα με εναν φιλο να δουμε το σπιτι του (που ειναι ψηλα στην Ροδου), τι συνδεση θα παρει.
Ελεγε οτι θα εχει vdsl vectoring μπλα μπλα... Αλλα παρατηρησα εξω απο το σπιτι του οτι του εχουν βαλει το μαρκουτσι για FTTH
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει κανει αλλαγες στα εργα της η wind?? (με βαση τον πινακα αναθεσης εργου στην ΕΕΤΤ)

----------


## Iris07

Για να του έχουν βάλει έξω από το σπίτι σωληνάκι μάλλον πάει για FTTH.

Ξέρει τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE που παίρνει σύνδεση ?
Ποιός είναι ?

----------


## Serj7

446-137	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	
πηγα και στο κουτι κατω στην πολυκατοικια να δω νουμερο και ελεγε 137

----------


## Iris07

446-135446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ135FTTH2019/Q1446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1
Χμμ.. κανονικά είναι για VDSL!  :Thinking: 
Να κάνανε λάθος και να του βάλανε και σωληνάκι.. ?  :Cool: 

H 135 είναι FTTH..

136 δεν έχει η λίστα.. 
τώρα κοίταξα και την μεγάλη λίστα, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου καμπίνα 136..

- - - Updated - - -

Η 135 είναι εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...4167!4d23.7195

H 137 είναι εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...17!4d23.719722

Λοιπόν, μάλλον αυτό έγινε..
οι 2 καμπίνες είναι κοντά.. τις χωρίζει μία στροφή και κάπου 40 μέτρα..

μάλλον του βάλανε κατά λάθος το σωληνάκι!  :Cool: 

Αλλά κάποιος να πάει στην 137 και να δει εάν βάλανε δίπλα βάση.. ή καμπίνα VDSL.. 
σαν τις άλλες που βάλαμε εδώ..

----------


## Serj7

Εκτος αν εχω κανει τοσο λαθος και εχω μπερδευτει με του διπλανου του χαχαχα
Θα ξαναπαω να κοιταξω γιατι σημερα τα παιδια δουλευαν σκληρα  :Clap:  :Wink:

----------


## Iris07

Eάν το σπίτι του είναι από την πλευρά που είναι η 137 και είναι και πιο κοντά σε αυτή λογικά θα είναι σε αυτήν!  :Cool: 

Έχε το νου σου μήπως δεις και καμία νέα καμπίνα!  :Wink: 
Φώτο!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

*Βγήκανε τα μαντάτα!*

*Όλες οι καμπίνες πήγανε για έως Q3 2019..*
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

Άλλες καμπίνες θα είναι έτοιμες νωρίτερα και άλλες αργότερα.. μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα.. 
καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων..

Μόνο υπομονή.. :-|


*Spoiler:*




446-118446118ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-119446119ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-121446121ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-123446123ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-125446125ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-126446126ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-127446127ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-128446128ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-129446129ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-131446131ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-132446132ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-133446133ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-134446134ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-135446135ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-137446137ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-139446139ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-141446141ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-143446143ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-145446145ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-146446146ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-147446147ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-148446148ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-149446149ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-151446151ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-152446152ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-153446153ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-154446154ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-155446155ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-157446157ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-213446213ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-217446217ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-220446220ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-221446221ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-223446223ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-224446224ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-225446225ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-227446227ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-228446228ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-229446229ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-233446233ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-234446234ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-235446235ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-236446236ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-237446237ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-239446239ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-241446241ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-244446244ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-246446246ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-305446305ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-309446309ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-310446310ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-313446313ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-316446316ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-321446321ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-322446322ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-324446324ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-325446325ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-326446326ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-331446331ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-332446332ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-333446333ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-334446334ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-336446336ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-337446337ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-338446338ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-339446339ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-341446341ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-344446344ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-345446345ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-346446346ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-347446347ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-351446351ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-352446352ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-353446353ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-355446355ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-356446356ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-357446357ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-358446358ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-359446359ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-361446361ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-369446369ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-371446371ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-381446381ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-382446382ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-383446383ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-407446407ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-408446408ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-415446415ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-418446418ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-419446419ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-420446420ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-423446423ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-424446424ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-425446425ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-426446426ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-427446427ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-429446429ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-430446430ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-431446431ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-433446433ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-434446434ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-435446435ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-436446436ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-437446437ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-438446438ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-439446439ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-440446440ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-441446441ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-442446442ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-443446443ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-444446444ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-445446445ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-446446446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-447446447ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-448446448ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-449446449ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-450446450ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-452446452ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-453446453ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-455446455ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-457446457ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-459446459ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-461446461ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-462446462ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3446-466446466ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ2019/Q12019/Q3

----------


## Eliaskat

Μαλιστα, αναμενόμενο τελικα ραντεβου τον Σεπτέμβρη

----------


## Iris07

Το σωστό είναι να λέμε *έως* τον Σεπτέμβρη, όπως συμπλήρωσα..  :Cool: 
Σκοπός είναι να προχωρήσουν τα έργα με καλό ρυθμό!  :Wink: 

Σε άλλη περιοχή είδα καμπίνα της Wind να ενεργοποιείται 1 τρίμηνο νωρίτερα από την ανακοίνωση που είχε βγάλει..

Και εμείς Πατήσια να υποθέσω πάμε για Q4 2019!  :Cool: 
Τον Ιούλιο θα μάθουμε εμείς τα νέα..
(Είμαστε Q2 2019)

----------


## Eliaskat

μακαρι , εσεις πως πατε απο εργα ?

----------


## Iris07

Έχουν φτιάξει μόνο μία σχετικά μεγάλη γραμμή, και 5 φρεάτια..  :Cool: 
Βάσεις τίποτα..

Μπλε κουκίδες είναι τα καφάο που πάνε για VDSL,
και κόκκινες αυτά για FTTH..

- - - Updated - - -

Δείτε αυτό!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...09#post6582109

----------


## Rebell

Καλησπέρα παίδες! Λένορμαν και Αντιγόνης έχει μπει καμπίνα. νομίζω πως είναι fiber! 
Την έχω βάλει στον χάρτη..
θα βγάλω καθαρή φώτο το πρωί και θα την ενημερώσω!

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!  

Ωραία, την έβαλες!  :One thumb up: 
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8405

Όχι δεν είναι FTTH, είναι όπως η άλλη που έβαλαν τα παιδιά..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...23#post6581323

Στο πλάι θα έχει και πορτάκι για το ρολόι του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..



Η FTTH δεν έχει καθόλου τρύπες μπροστά στην πόρτα.. να θυμάστε..
ούτε άλλα πορτάκια.

----------


## Eliaskat

Ωραια προχωρανε!!!!

----------


## nino1908

είχαν βάλει κορδέλες Άστρους και Λεβιδίου καί σήμερα τής έβγαλαν.βλεπω το έργο προχώρησε στην ευκλειδου αλλά για κάποιο λόγο έφυγαν από την Άστρους

- - - Updated - - -
Ευκλείδου 2.
Σέ ωραίο σημείο βάζουν καμπίνα

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα..  :Razz: 

Αυτό εδώ το οικόπεδο είναι ?
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9954...7i13312!8i6656

Καφάο έχει από την απέναντι μεριά στην γωνία..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9954...7i13312!8i6656

Μπας και είναι για FTTH εκεί..

- - - Updated - - -

Από δόμηση πάντως μοιάζουμε πολύ σαν περιοχές..

Πράσινα καφάο..
Άδεια οικόπεδα και παλιές εγκατελειμένες μονοκατοικίες..
Παλιές πολυκατοικίες.. αλλά και κάμποσες νεότερες!

----------


## nino1908

Ναι αυτό το οικόπεδο είναι.Εχουν ξεκινήσει νά σκάβουν από το απέναντι πράσινο καφαο καί η τομή συνεχίζει προς τα κάτω.Εδω σαν περιοχή είναι ποιο ήσυχα τά πράγματα,όταν βάζουν κορδέλες για εργασίες τά αυτοκίνητα εξαφανίζονται και  πάλι βρίσκεις νά παρκάρεις.Στα Σεπόλια τά πράγματα είναι χειρότερα

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν βλέπω ένα κουτί του OTE εκεί παραδίπλα..  :Cool: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9951...7i13312!8i6656

*309* πρέπει να λέει.. για VDSL είναι το καφάο..
όντως το 309 είναι, τσεκάρισα από την μεγάλη λίστα..

446-309446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ309VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q3
Εάν δεν το αλλάξανε ακόμη καλό θα ήταν να το αλλάξουν..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Εάν λες το πράσινο Ευκλείδου κ Άστρους το έχουν αλλάξει πρίν μερικούς μήνες.το άλλο πράσινο Ευκλείδου στην αρχή Με τη Λένορμαν είναι τό ίδιο σαπιοπρασινο

----------


## Iris07

Ναι για το 309 λέω..  Ευκλείδου με τη Λένορμαν..

----------


## angel_n

Εγώ είμαι στην 137.

Δεν έχουν βάλει τίποτα ακόμη. Σίγουρα όχι καμπίνα (η παλιά η πράσινη σταθερά) και ούτε και βάση.

----------


## akiss

Χριστός ανέστη, χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.Άντε και ανάσταση στο ιντερνέτ μας!!!

----------


## Kolonos

Χρόνια πολλά και καλό Πάσχα.
Με το Άγιο φως να δούμε και μεις φως επιτέλους.

----------


## Iris07

Χρόνια Πολλά στην παρέα!

Να δούμε εάν από Πέμπτη κάνουν τίποτα..  :Cool:

----------


## tetelas

παραταση πηρε η Wind , μας πηγε για 3 τριμηνο του 2019

----------


## Iris07

Είδα σε άλλο topic ότι αύριο αρχίζουν πάλι τα έργα, από τα συνεργεία!  :Wink: 
Αναμένουμε καμιά νέα καμπίνα!  :Cool: 

Άντε, γιατί έρχονται και οι εκλογές.. :-|

- - - Updated - - -

Συνεργείο Wind σκάβει στην οδό Σίνα στο κέντρο..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post6586679

Άμα δείτε και εσείς κανένα συνεργείο.. θα ξέρουμε ότι είναι τουλάχιστον 2!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Δευτέρα θα είμαι Κολωνό οπότε θα δω τι γίνεται εκεί γύρω

----------


## junior147

Πολύ ηρεμία στο δικό μας θέμα. 
Κάποιο νέο σκάψιμο δεν έχουμε ;;

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Λενορμάν κοντά στην εθνική δεν βλέπω κάτι.

----------


## Iris07

Αν μπορούν τα παιδιά που είχαν δει βάσεις για καμπίνες, 

ας ξαναρίξουν μία ματιά, μήπως βάλανε και άλλες καμπίνες!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Εδώ σέ μένα τίποτα.οι κουλούρες παρατημένες έργα πουθενά

----------


## Eliaskat

πηραν παραταση τα παιδια .... χαλαρα τωρα....

----------


## akiss

οχι. αν είχα δει κάτι, θα το είχα γράψει.

----------


## angel_n

Επιβεβαιώνω, απόλυτη ησυχία και από εδώ. Κάποιες κίτρινες/μαύρες κουλούρες είναι παρατημένες στην Αυλώνος, αλλά κανείς δεν τις αναζητά.

----------


## Iris07

Ζήσε Μάι..
Σε άλλη περιοχή πήγανε ??

Αλλά και πάλι το συνεργείο που βάζει καμπίνες είναι άλλο από αυτό που σκάβει..

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Παρατήρησα οτι στην ΗΡΟΥΣ βάλανε μονο καμπίνα δεν έχουν σκάψει για να περάσουν την ινα

----------


## akiss

καμπίνα στον Γαλαξία.δεν μπορεσα να βγάλω φωτο.το πρωί.

----------


## tetelas

Στην Αντιγονης?

----------


## akiss

> Στην Αντιγονης?


Στην Αυλώνος.

----------


## Iris07

:One thumb up: 

Θα την βάλεις στον χάρτη ή να την βάλω εγώ με το UserName σου ?

Εδώ δίπλα στο καφάο είναι ?
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0097...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## PETM2387

Παιδιά μπήκε αλλά από τη WIND μου είπαν 2020 1o τρίμηνο  :Closed topic: 
Καμπίνα 446 - 151

----------


## akiss

> Θα την βάλεις στον χάρτη ή να την βάλω εγώ με το UserName σου ?
> 
> Εδώ δίπλα στο καφάο είναι ?
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0097...7i13312!8i6656


Οχι. εδω ειναι. 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0108...7i13312!8i6656

αν προλαβω θα την βαλω το βραδυ. ακομα τρεχω.

----------


## Iris07

> Παιδιά μπήκε αλλά από τη WIND μου είπαν 2020 1o τρίμηνο 
> Καμπίνα 446 - 151


Καλά μην ακούς τι λέει ο καθένας..
Δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν τι θα κάνει ο OTE και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ κυρίως..

Που ακριβώς είναι αυτή ?
Θα την βάλεις στον χάρτη ?

- - - Updated - - -

Ααα.. εδώ είναι σωστά.. ?

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## akiss

εκεί πρέπει να είναι, και το πρωί που πέρασα, είχε μόνο του γαλαξία γιατί το τσέκαρα.άρα πρέπει να έχουν βάλει άλλη μια πιο πριν, εδώ περίπου που είχε βάση.

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0091...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Iris07

Δουλεύανε φαίνεται σήμερα!  :Wink:

----------


## PETM2387

Σωστά θα προσπαθήσω να τη βάλω άλλα αν δεν ακούσω τι μου ειπαν ποιον να πιστέψω;  :Sorry:

----------


## Iris07

Έχω βάλει και οδηγίες εδώ εάν θες να δεις κάτι!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...12#post6579012

----------


## akiss

λοιπον.

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0100...7i13312!8i6656



και



https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0085...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τις έβαλα στον χάρτη με το UserName σου!  :Wink: 

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8498
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8499
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8500

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά μπήκε αλλά από τη WIND μου είπαν 2020 1o τρίμηνο 
> Καμπίνα 446 - 151


Την έβαλα στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8501

8 καμπίνες σύνολο στον χάρτη!

----------


## akiss

Ευχαριστώ.εχθές γύρισα αργά είχα σκοπό να το κάνω σήμερα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ωραία! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τις έβαλα στον χάρτη με το UserName σου! 
> 
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8498
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8499
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8500
> ...


Iris ο ληξίαρχος..  :Respekt:  
Πάλι καλά που τα καταχωρείς...εύγε.. :One thumb up:

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα!  :Laughing: 

Εεε.. μα δεν αντέχω να βλέπω στον χάρτη όλη την Αθήνα γεμάτη καμπίνες.. 
.. και τις περιοχές μας άδειες!!  :Evil: 

- - - Updated - - -

*Δείτε εδώ πολλές φωτογραφίες πως βάζει FTTH γραμμές ο OTE !!*
Μπαμ - μπαμ!!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post6590179

----------


## nino1908

Μπήκε νέα καμπίνα Άστρους 146 την είδα τό πρωί βιαστικά, όποιος είναι κοντά ας την βγάλει μία φωτογραφία

----------


## Eliaskat

νεα καμπινα στην Κρεοντος

----------


## tetelas

> νεα καμπινα στην Κρεοντος


σε ποιο υψος κρεοντος?

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία, την έβαλες στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8511

----------


## Eliaskat

κοντα στην Λενορμαν

- - - Updated - - -

@Iris07     φυσικααααα

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλες καμπίνες,
όπως είπε και ο φίλος παραπάνω..

----------


## hellisgr

> Πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλες καμπίνες,
> όπως είπε και ο φίλος παραπάνω..


Μπορούμε να δούμε ποιο είναι το μικρότερο νούμερο KV που πήρε νέα καμπίνα; 
Για να καταλάβουμε στο περίπου στα πόσα μέτρα κατ' ελάχιστο κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν το έπιασα τι ακριβώς θες να πεις..

Η λίστα με όλα τα καφάο που θα αναβαθμιστούν είναι εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post6581793

----------


## junior147

Και ξαφνικά πολύ ησυχία και ούτε ένα έργο. 
Βάλανε 3 καμπίνες σε όλη την περιοχή και εξαφανιζολ

----------


## Iris07

Ήθελα να ήξερα πόσα συνεργεία στο καλό έχουν..

Εντάξει σκάβουνε αλλού τώρα.. αλλά..
βάλανε 10  καμπίνες.. για να λένε ότι κάτι γίνεται.. ??

Άντε τώρα να δούμε μετά τις εκλογές..

----------


## Eliaskat

τωρα εκλογες.... εργα μετα...

----------


## akiss

> τωρα εκλογες.... εργα μετα...


Λογικό. Τα 3/4 από τα συνεργεία θα έχουν βάλει, για δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι.   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Kolonos

Όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο νήμα, τα συνεργεία βρίσκονται στον Ταύρο σήμερα.

----------


## Iris07

Μιά από εδώ.. μιά από εκεί..

και μετά λέμε ότι σκάβεται όλη η Αθήνα!  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

Ειδα αλλη μια καμπινα στον πεζοδρομο στην Πηλου..

Εχει μπει ηδη στον χαρτη...

----------


## Iris07

Ok!  :One thumb up: 

Για να βλέπουμε αυτές τις καμπίνες τόσο διασκορπισμένες, λογικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλες!

Δεν θα πηγαίνει το φορτηγό με τις καμπίνες για να κατεβάσει μόνο μία..  :Razz:

----------


## hellisgr

> Δεν το έπιασα τι ακριβώς θες να πεις..
> 
> Η λίστα με όλα τα καφάο που θα αναβαθμιστούν είναι εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post6581793


Ευχαριστώ, με κάλυψες. 
Από ότι βλέπω στη Β' Φάση Wind, το 118 είναι το πιο μικρό νούμερο KV στον Κολωνό, δηλαδή και το πιο κοντινό στο Α/Κ που θα αναβαθμιστεί. 
Μπορείς να δεις στο περίπου την μέση ελάχιστη απόσταση που αναβαθμίζουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει συσχέτιση του αριθμού της καμπίνας με την απόσταση που έχει αυτή από το αστικό κέντρο.
Στην περιοχή μου που την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone και δίνει από πέρυσι υπηρεσία, η καμπίνα μου είναι η 421 και δεν έχει αναβαθμισθεί αφού βρίσκεται κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα, ενώ ταυτόχρονα υπάρχουν αναβαθμισμένες 48 καμπίνες που ο αριθμός τους είναι μικρότερος από την δικιά μου αλλά βρίσκονται σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.

----------


## hellisgr

> Δεν υπάρχει συσχέτιση του αριθμού της καμπίνας με την απόσταση που έχει αυτή από το αστικό κέντρο.


Τα 2 τελευταία ψηφία (πχ στο 210 το 10) είναι η αρίθμηση που αφορά την απόσταση από το κέντρο. Αν χρειαστεί να ξεκινήσουν πάλι από κοντά αν ξεμείνουν από αγωγούς, αλλάζει το 1ο (πχ το 2 στο 210).
Το 110 θα είναι πιο κοντά από το 111 και το 210 πιο κοντά από το 211, αλλά δεν μπορείς να συσχετίσεις το 110 με το 210.

Στην περιοχή σου έχουν ξεκινήσει τουλάχιστον 4 φορές κοντά από το Α/Κ.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει συσχέτιση παρά μόνο μέσω τύχης. Υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν έχουν συνεχόμενη αρίθμηση, άλλες μόνο με ζυγούς και άλλες μόνο με μονούς αριθμούς.
Σε άλλες περιοχές γίνεται ακτινικά η ανάπτυξη των καμπίνων χωρισμένη σε 4 τόξα και σε άλλες σε 3. Με απλά λόγια δεν βγάζεις σωστό συμπέρασμα από την αρίθμηση.

----------


## Eliaskat

πάντως έχουν εξαφανιστεί ,αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο

----------


## Iris07

Τουλάχιστον εάν είχαν φτιάξει βάσεις για καμπίνες, θα μπορούσαν να βάζουν αυτές..  :Thinking:

----------


## angel_n

Επέστρεψαν τα συνεργεία. Σήμερα το πρωί είναι και σκάβουν Ρόδου και Αυλώνος γωνία.

----------


## Iris07

Καλώς!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

και εγω κατι ειδα στην αρχη της Σερρων τελος Παλαμηδιου

----------


## Iris07

Άρα, μπορούμε να μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 2 συνεργεία ??  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

ακρα του ταφου σιωπη... δεν μας βλεπω ουτε για τον Σεπτέμβριο...

ακομα δεν εχουν κανει ολα τα σκαψιματα...

----------


## Iris07

Ούτε καμπίνες δεν βάζουν εκεί που πέρασαν γραμμές.. ?
Το βρίσκω κάπως περίρεργο να βάλανε 2 - 2 καμπίνες μόνο εδώ και εκεί..

Τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν βάσεις έτοιμες ??

- - - Updated - - -

Ακόμη δεν είδα FTTH καμπίνα.. αν και βάλανε σωλήνες μέχρι τα σπίτια, σε κάποια σημεία!  :Thinking:

----------


## Eliaskat

Τιποτα σε λεωωωωω

και στο εξοχικο μου δινουν 50αρα....

----------


## akiss

> Τιποτα σε λεωωωωω
> 
> και στο εξοχικο μου δινουν 50αρα....


και εμένα στην Σαλαμίνα το ίδιο..ξεφτίλα...

----------


## Eliaskat

και η αερας δινει και 200αρι στο εξοχικο.. 

το κακο ειναι οτι εχουν εξαφανιστει και δεν εχουν κανει ουτε το 30% απο την δουλεια... παμε για τον νεο χρονο

----------


## Iris07

Θα σπάσει όλα τα ρεκόρ η Wind!! :-\
Ευτυχώς το πήρα απόφαση και βολεύομαι με τα 11-12 Mbps τώρα..

Στο τέλος θα βάλουν VDSL, αλλά πλέον δεν θα με νοιάζει !!  :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

μεχρι ποτε πηραν παραταση ?

----------


## Iris07

Για ποιά λες.. τα δικά μου ?

Ακόμη δεν βγάλανε ανακοίνωση..
αλλά άμα βλέπω να καθυστερούν έτσι στις άλλες περιοχές που έχουν ακόμη.. βράστα!!

----------


## junior147

Απλά τραγικοί οι τύποι. 
Άμα δει κάποιος τον χάρτη , γύρω γύρω vdsl και Σεπόλια Κολωνός ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !! 
Απλά ντροπή. 
Και όταν έκανα παράπονα στην Cosmote μου είπε να βάλουμε το Booster και της λέω ότι πιάνω μέσα στο σπίτι 3mpbs με 4G ( εννοείται ότι ούτε κλήσεις μου έρχονται ούτε πιάνω εύκολα γραμμή ) αφού έχουν ξηλώσει τις κεραίες !

----------


## Iris07

Εθεάθη η Wind να σκάβει στην Αχαρνών για το A/K Πατήσια τώρα..
Σκάβει και στο κέντρο..

Μιά από εδώ.. μιά από εκεί.. για να μην έχει παράπονο κανένας..  :Laughing: 

Όλοι εκτός προθεσμίας είμαστε.. 
και μόνο ο Θεός ξέρει πότε θα έχει επιτέλους, ο καθένας μας VDSL !!!  :Laughing: 

Αλήθεια πόσες καμπίνες της είναι να μπουν ακόμη στην Αθήνα... ???   :Thinking: 
Μιλάμε για 6 ημιτελή A/K !!!

1000 ??? 
Φαντάσου τι απόθεμα πρέπει να έχει !!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## tetelas

μην τρελαίνεστε , μεχρι να βαλει καμπινες θα εχουμε φτασει στο 1gbps δικτυο και θα το παρουμε πρωτοι  :ROFL:

----------


## Mormnak

Απ' οτι φαίνεται ο Κολωνός...Σεπόλια...Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος...θα πάρουν τελευταίοι και καταιδρωμένοι την αναβάθμιση αφού τα συνεργεία ( Wind ) έχουνε εξαφανιστεί...  :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		Μου φαίνεται πιο γρήγορα θα έρθει η Inalan και θα στρέψω εκεί το ενδιαφέρον μου αν φτάσει πρώτη...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Σκάβουν αλλού τώρα..
αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να τα παρατήσουν και να γυρίσουν πάλι σε εσάς!  :Cool: 

Μία από εδώ και μία από εκεί.. για να λέμε ότι προχωράει η δουλειά σε όλους!  :Razz: 
.. άσχετα εάν τελειώσουν την Αθήνα τέλος του 2020.. λέω τώρα..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

H Inalan νομίζω πως σταμάτησε την επέκταση εδώ Κυψέλη τώρα..  :Thinking: 
βέβαια έχει βάλει στον χάρτη και άλλες περιοχές εδώ Αθήνα..

----------


## Eliaskat

ελα στην απελπισια μου σημερα κατι ειδα στην γειτονια μας. 

θα το επιβεβαιώσω αυριο και θα σας πω

----------


## Kolonos

Σήμερα σκαβανε στην Αλεξανδρειας

----------


## Eliaskat

Σωστά στην αλεξανδρειας τα πουλακια μας...

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, να προχωράμε!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

Έχει κανείς στην περιοχή βοδαφον?

Στο Speedtest μου βγάζει ότι έχω σίτα τώρα .
Παλιά έβγαζε κανονικά βοδαφον.

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα.. 
μπλέξιμο με την εξαγορά ?  :Cool: 

Ακόμη δεν έβαλε καμπίνα κοντά σου η Wind ?  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

Μπα , εξαφανίστηκαν πάλι

----------


## akiss

> Έχει κανείς στην περιοχή βοδαφον?
> 
> Στο Speedtest μου βγάζει ότι έχω σίτα τώρα .
> Παλιά έβγαζε κανονικά βοδαφον.


και εμενα το ιδιο.

----------


## Eliaskat

ωχχχχχ

----------


## LagSpike

Και σε εμένα έχει συμβεί,ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτό.Με την αγορά της cyta,αγόρασαν και τις IP της Cyta.Κάποια στιγμή θα γινει διόρθωση στο dns και θα το εμφανίζει κανονικά ως Vodafone.

----------


## Mormnak

Πως πάνε τα έργα στον Κολωνό....προχωράνε??  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :ROFL:   :Laughing: (πάλι καλά που έχουνε προγραμματισμό οι αρμόδιοι της Wind για τις αναβαθμίσεις....  :Laughing:   :Biggrin:  :Crazy:  )

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα..
Βαρέθηκε και η EETT να ανανεώνει κάθε 3 μήνες τις λίστες!  :Laughing: 

Έχουν ακόμη τις παλιές ημερομηνίες..
Άμα δεν ψάξεις και τις ανακοινώσεις δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται.. καθόλου!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kolonos

Πριν που πέρασα με το μηχανάκι πήρε το μάτι μου δύο συνεργεία κοντά σε κουτί του οτε.
Το ένα ακριβώς στην γωνία που είναι το beat και το άλλο Δυρραχίου και Δράμας.
Δεν πρόλαβα όμως να δω τι έργα έκαναν.

----------


## Rebell

Έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι... έχουν βάλει καμπίνα κοντά μου αλλά όχι από αυτήν που παίρνω εγώ! 
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόση καθυστέρηση!    :Thumb down:

----------


## Iris07

Εντελώς, χωρίς καλή οργάνωση οι δουλειές που κάνει η Wind.. :-\

Έχουν μείνει εντελώς πίσω τα A/K που έχει εδώ στην Αθήνα..

2η - 3η.. πάμε για 4η καθυστέρηση εκτός πλάνου.. :-\

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

και εμάς που έβαλαν καμπίνα δεν έχουν σκάψει για οπτική ίνα ούτε για ρεύμα!!!

----------


## Iris07

Πιστεύω να τα μάθατε τα νέα..  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-Wind-Vodafone

----------


## Kolonos

Χάνονται τέτοια ευχάριστα νέα;  :ROFL: 
Η κατάσταση είναι απελπιστική...

----------


## Eliaskat

δεν καταλαβα τελικα ποτε λενε ?

----------


## Iris07

> δεν καταλαβα τελικα ποτε λενε ?


Είπε η EETT στους 3 παρόχους εντός 1 μήνα να της στείλουν νέες λίστες με όλες τις καμπίνες σε όλα τα A/K που δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμη..
και θα βάλουν ένα νέο πλάνο σε όλες αυτές.. 
με ορίζοντα τις παρατάσεις που πήρε κάθε πάροχος..
(WIND κατά 14,5 μήνες για την Φάση Β΄ και 13 μήνες για την Φάση Γ΄ Ανάθεσης)

οπότε αναμένουμε να δούμε..

- - - Updated - - -

*Στην ανακοίνωση έχουμε και μία εξήγηση γιατί ένας πάροχος τρέχει την μία στιγμή στην μία περιοχή..
και την άλλη στιγμή σε κάποια άλλη..*  :Cool: 

Η περίπτωση αφορά τις καθυστερήσεις λόγω ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
αλλά το ίδιο μάλλον μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε και για τις καθυστερήσεις στις άδειες για σκάψιμο..

_Σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία Vodafone, το μείζον θέμα που προκαλείται από την καθυστέρηση ρευματοδότησης μιας ήδη κατασκευασμένης καμπίνας αφορά κατά κύριο λόγο στον επιχειρησιακό τομέα. 
Συγκεκριμένα οι διαθέσιμοι πόροι που χρησιμοποιούνται για το έργο είναι συγκεκριμένοι και περιορισμένοι. 
Αντίστοιχα ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου είναι καθορισμένος. 

Έχοντας υπόψιν τις ως άνω δύο παραμέτρους, η καθυστέρηση ρευματοδότησης φέρει ως αποτέλεσμα την αναπόφευκτη, 
αλλά εύλογη χρονική αναδιάταξη του έργου προς άλλη κατεύθυνση/περιοχή NGA ώστε να μειωθεί ο αρνητικός αντίκτυπος στο συνολικό πλάνο και η ζημία που επέρχεται στην Εταιρεία 
λόγω της ως άνω αναμονής και «αδράνειας» των πόρων της εταιρείας.

Όταν πολύ αργότερα στην εξέλιξη του έργου χορηγείται ρευματοδότηση, το έργο μπορεί να έχει ήδη στραφεί σε άλλη κατεύθυνση και ως εκ τούτου απαιτείται νέος προγραμματισμός/σχεδιασμός για την επαναφορά του, 
λαμβάνοντάς υπόψη και τα ζητήματα οικονομιών κλίμακος που προκύπτουν (προγραμματισμός συνεργείων, ανθρώπινου δυναμικού και πόρων)._

----------


## junior147

Δηλαδή άλλους 14 μήνες αναμονή για να περάσουν νέες καμπινες vdsl ; 
Ωραία πράγματα

----------


## Iris07

Θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε όλοι να δούμε το νέο χρονοδιάγραμμα που θα βγάλει η Wind..
για όσες περιοχές δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμη..

Πιστεύω θα είναι λιγότερο για εσάς.. να δούμε..

----------


## Mormnak

> Θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε όλοι να δούμε το νέο χρονοδιάγραμμα που θα βγάλει η Wind..
> για όσες περιοχές δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμη..


Και μόνο που το διάβασα έπεσα στα πατώματα από τα γέλια....μπα σε καλό σου βρε Iris07. Αυτό ήτανε το καλύτερο ανέκδοτο που άκουσα για το 2019  :Clap:   :ROFL:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

Υπομονη θα ερθει η Ιναλαν στο τελος....

----------


## Iris07

Να αρχίσουμε να βάζουμε στοιχήματα ??  :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

βαρεθηκα να περιμενω πραγματικα....

----------


## tetelas

να βαλουμε ολοι μικροκυματικα  , για σιγουρη αποδοση.

----------


## Iris07

> βαρεθηκα να περιμενω πραγματικα....


Πόσο απέχεις από το A/K .. ~800 μέτρα ??

Σε τέτοια απόσταση θα το σκεφτόμουν να ζητήσω VDSL από το A/K.. να δω πόσο θα έπιανα..  :Thinking:

----------


## Eliaskat

μπα ειμαι αρκετα παραπανω

ετσι για σπασιμο οταν θα μας παίρνουν τηλ για να βαλουμε Vdsl θα λεω δεν με ενδιαφέρει..

----------


## tetelas

> Πόσο απέχεις από το A/K .. ~800 μέτρα ??
> 
> Σε τέτοια απόσταση θα το σκεφτόμουν να ζητήσω VDSL από το A/K.. να δω πόσο θα έπιανα..


και εγω 800μ ειμαι αλλα δεν μου δινουν , και καποια στιγμη η wind που λεει οτι μπορει να μου δωσει 30αρα οταν εκανα την αιτηση πηγαμε για  εως 24

ουτε ο ΟΤΕ δινει

----------


## Iris07

Κανένα νέο από Wind.. ?
Ξαναεμφανίστηκε ?

Καμιά νέα καμπίνα ?

Απ' ότι διαβάζω.. άλλα συνεργεία έχουν πιάσει πάλι δουλειά..

----------


## Mormnak

αν μιλάμε για Κολωνό....μάλλον ακόμα παραλία είναι η Wind ...τα συνεργεία της....οι οπτικές της και ότι άλλο ξεκινάει με το γράμμα W.  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

Κάνουν Wind-surf

----------


## Iris07

Ξαναπήρε μπρος η Wind..  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post6656579

----------


## Iris07

Ακόμη αγνοείτε η Wind και εδώ ?  :Confused: 

Η Vodafone στο Αλεξάνδρας σκάβει..
θα βγήκανε νέες άδειες πλέον..

----------


## Eliaskat

Τιποτα η αερας , καπνιστος αερας εγιναν.....

----------


## Iris07

Και εγω σαν άνεμος θα φύγω.. θα χαθώ.. που έλεγε το τραγουδάκι.. :-\

Είμασταν άτυχοι που μας έτυχε η Wind.. :-\

----------


## Eliaskat

ναι γαμώτο..  δεν μας βλεπω φετος , για Πασχα 2020 ....

----------


## Iris07

Προσπαθώντας να βρω *ΤΗΝ* δικαιολογία.. 
διαβάζοντας την τελευταία ανακοίνωση της EETT για τις καθυστερήσεις..

υπάρχει το σημείο που  λένε οι πάροχοι ότι οι καμπίνες τους παθαίνουν βλάβες λόγω της αργοπορίας του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ να τους δώσει ρεύμα..
με αποτέλεσμα να μην λειτουγεί για μήνες μέσα στην ζέστη το σύστημα ψύξης τους..

Οπότε λέω ααα.. δεν θα θέλανε να τις φτιάξουν καλοκαιριάτικα..
και περιμένουν να μπει ο χειμώνας!!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

στο τελος θα ερθουν και δεν θα βαζω ,ετσι απο αντιδραση

----------


## Iris07

Κάποτε έλεγα και εγώ πότε θα έρθει η Inalan εδώ.. ??

Εεε.. τώρα που ήρθε δεν έβαλα..  :Cool: 
αν και υπάρχουν κανα-2 "ψιλο"-λόγοι..

----------


## Mormnak

Νέα για έργα στον Κολωνό-Σεπόλια μήπως υπάρχουνε? ξέρει κάποιος ή εχει δει τίποτα....μου φαίνεται πάει μας ξέχασε εντελώς η Wind.....παμε για το 20 και νέα παράταση....  :Razz:  αρε ρε Wind τι μας κάνεις... :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

*Ο ευρών την Wind κάπου αμειφθήσεται!!*  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> *Ο ευρών την Wind κάπου αμειφθήσεται!!*


Κάτσε να βγει *ξανά* η ανα-ανα-ανακοίνωση.. και ψάχνουμε μετά.. :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Προσπαθώντας να βρω *ΤΗΝ* δικαιολογία.. 
> διαβάζοντας την τελευταία ανακοίνωση της EETT για τις καθυστερήσεις..
> 
> υπάρχει το σημείο που  λένε οι πάροχοι ότι οι καμπίνες τους παθαίνουν βλάβες λόγω της αργοπορίας του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ να τους δώσει ρεύμα..
> με αποτέλεσμα να μην λειτουγεί για μήνες μέσα στην ζέστη το σύστημα ψύξης τους..
> 
> Οπότε λέω ααα.. δεν θα θέλανε να τις φτιάξουν καλοκαιριάτικα..
> και περιμένουν να μπει ο χειμώνας!!


Α και αν υπάρχει καμιά καμπίνα τώρα χειμώνα που δεν λειτουργεί...να πάμε να τη σκεπάσουμε με καμιά κουβέρτα..  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάποτε έλεγα και εγώ πότε θα έρθει η Inalan εδώ.. ??
> 
> Εεε.. τώρα που ήρθε δεν έβαλα.. 
> αν και υπάρχουν κανα-2 "ψιλο"-λόγοι..




Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			1)Βαβούρα τοποθέτησης;
2)Όριο όγκου δεδομένων;
 :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

:Offtopic: 


*Spoiler:*




			1) Έλεγχος κίνησης δικτύου Inalan από 3ους..
2) Ανάγκη για τηλέφωνο σε 2η εταιρία και κόστος του..
3) Κατάργηση e-mail από OTE που χρησιμοποιώ..
4) Εν μέρη διαδικασία εγκατάστασης..

Κάποιοι έχουν κρατήσει και την παλιά γραμμή τους,
πράγμα που θα το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ.. αλλά ξεφεύγει έτσι το κόστος..   :Thinking: 
Και η πλάκα είναι ότι κανείς 1ος, 2ος, 3ος γείτονας δεν έχει βάλει ακόμη Inalan σε μένα..  :Thinking:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

καλησπερα το email του οτε ενω καταργεις την γραμμη δεν σταματαει αμεσως θελει 4-6 μηνες να σταματησει . οποτε αλλαζεις παροχο και φτιαχνεις ενα νεο email πχ gmail ή yahoo mail και βαζεις στο mail του οτε αυτοματη απαντηση οτι το email αλλαξε και να στελνουνε στο νεο email και εσυ μετα θα αλλαξεις το email σε οτι αφορα το ιντερνετ που το εχεις δηλωσεις χρονοβορο αλλα εχεις και χρονο να το κανεις ! οποτε για εμενα καλυτερα ενα email που δεν κλεινει και δωρεαν παρα καποιου παροχου σταθερης τηλεφωνιας πχ οπως του οτε .

----------


## GregoirX23

> καλησπερα το email του οτε ενω καταργεις την γραμμη δεν σταματαει αμεσως θελει 4-6 μηνες να σταματησει . οποτε αλλαζεις παροχο και φτιαχνεις ενα νεο email πχ gmail ή yahoo mail και βαζεις στο mail του οτε αυτοματη απαντηση οτι το email αλλαξε και να στελνουνε στο νεο email και εσυ μετα θα αλλαξεις το email σε οτι αφορα το ιντερνετ που το εχεις δηλωσεις χρονοβορο αλλα εχεις και χρονο να το κανεις ! οποτε για εμενα καλυτερα ενα email που δεν κλεινει και δωρεαν παρα καποιου παροχου σταθερης τηλεφωνιας πχ οπως του οτε .


Αυτό παθαίνουμε όσοι χρησιμοποιούμε email παρόχων και όχι άλλα.. 
Την πάτησα και εγώ 2 φορές έτσι.. Από τότε ποτέ ξανά email παρόχου..

----------


## akiss

Το βλέπω εγώ... θα τελείωση η υπογειοποίηση του ΟΣΕ, και ακόμα δεν θα έχουν συνδέσει το ρεύμα...

----------


## Iris07

Δεν έχει λεφτά η Wind να πληρώσει μερικούς εργολάβους να τελειώσουν πιο γρήγορα την δουλειά ??  :Cool: 

*Η Wind Hellas ξεκινά roadshow για την έκδοση ομολόγου 500 εκατ. ευρώ*
https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...kdosi-omologou

----------


## Eliaskat

Σπ.Πατση & Σερρων 

τωρα γιατι περνανε οπτικες σε μια περιοχη με 5-6  καμπινες Vdsl....  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

Επιτέλους κάτι γίνεται..

Στο σύνορο 2 περιοχών..
Στον χάρτη πάντως μία καμπίνα έχει εκεί κοντά..  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

Όντως έπιασε πάλι δουλειά η Wind..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post6674656

Κάτι από εδώ.. κάτι από εκεί..   :Cool: 
άντε να δούμε!  :Laughing:

----------


## dogemlg

Ρε παιδιά μένω Κολωνό και κοντά στο σπίτι μου είδα ένα απαγορευτικό με ταινίες και έλεγε "Εκτελούνται έργα εγκατάστασης οπτικών ινών" τι σημαίνει αυτό? Θα βάλουν επιτέλους καφαο κοντά μου? Για vdsl?

----------


## Iris07

Για πες μας σε πιο δρόμο..

Βρες τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση, να σου πω τι θα σου δώσουν.. VDSL ή FTTH..

Δες εδώ πως:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

Να δεις να λέει Κολωνός η σειρά που θα βρεις..

----------


## dogemlg

Μια να κάνω μια ερώτηση πριν το κάνω, αν έχω adsl (προς το παρών) θα βγει το ίδιο το καφαο;

----------


## Iris07

Η λίστα εκεί δείχνει όλα τα καφάο ADSL του OTE που υπάρχουν τώρα..
και ποιές διευθύνσεις εξυπηρετεί το καθένα.

Αυτά θα "αναβαθμιστούν" με νέες καμπίνες της Wind που θα μπουν κοντά τους.

Όμως υπάρχει και ένας μικρός αριθμός από καφάο του OTE που δεν θα "αναβαθμιστούν" τώρα..

----------


## dogemlg

ΟΚ, το βρηκα το καφαο ειναι το 446-227. Τώρα τι φιλε  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Πας για FTTH!  :Wink: 

446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ227FTTH *2020*
Κάποια στιγμή όταν κοντεύουν να τελειώσουν τα έργα η διεύθυνση σου θα πρέπει να εμφανιστεί εδώ,
για να πάρεις κουπόνι επιδότησης για το FTTH!

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

Δες τις πληροφορίες εκεί στο site..

----------


## dogemlg

Ε καλά εντάξει, από την μία χάρηκα αρκετα για αυτό αλλά θυμήθηκα ότι δεν είμαι πρόθυμος να βάλω 50€ ανά μήνα για ftth. Το fiber 50 ήθελα να πάρω που λογικά δεν είναι ftth.....

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλά και πάλι, ευχαριστώ πολύ

- - - Updated - - -

Ax ναι ρε, ξέχασα τελείως ότι υπάρχουν και οι επιδοτήσεις!!! Από ότι είδα, λογικά πάει σε τιμή 50ρι, τώρα χάρηκα! Ανυπομονώ να φυγω από αυτό το 10 down 1 up επιτέλους, με το που γίνει διαθεσιμο θα μπει σπίτι μου..

----------


## Iris07

100άρα από Vodafone.. 48 - επιδότηση..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Η καμπίνα του φίλου είναι εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...89!4d23.717139

άρα κάπου εκεί γύρω θα σκάψουν..  ?

----------


## dogemlg

Χαχα ναι ακριβώς σε αυτη την οδό, λίγο πιο πάνω, είδα τα έργα, κάπου εδώ θα είναι! Εγώ κοσμοτε έχω και αυτή 48 το έχει, αλλά με επιδότηση όπως είδα πάει στον ίδια τιμή με vdsl πενηνταρι, σωστά; Αντε να απολαύσω ίντερνετ και εγώ!

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ σε αυτή την γωνία το είδα

----------


## nino1908

Επιτέλους εργασίες οπτικών ινών στην οδό πέτρας και σε κάποιο κομμάτι οδό Άργους

----------


## dogemlg

Και αυτές είδα.. Εμένα εδώ που έστειλα σχεδόν ολοκηρώθηκαν βλέπω, πότε ακριβώς θα γίνει β υπηρεσία διαθέσιμη?

----------


## Eliaskat

Τι λέτε τώρα λες μέχρι το τέλος του 2020 να έχουμε vdsl ??

Πάντως από καμπίνες δεν έχουν βάλει .

----------


## dogemlg

Δεν ξέρω ρε φίλε, με μπερδεύει απλά που κάνουν έργα για fiber αλλά δεν τους νοιάζει καθόλου για το vdsl, που θέλαμε να τόσο καιρο καμπίνες

----------


## Iris07

Από την αρχική ανάθεση που έχει γίνει κάποιοι θα πάρουν VDSL και κάποιοι άλλοι FTTH..

Το ότι μπορεί να σκάβουν κοντά στο A/K, 
απλά μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι φτιάχνουν τον κορμό με τις οπτικές ίνες που πάνε προς τα διάφορα σημεία της περιοχής σας.
Προς τις καμπίνες δηλαδή, είτε VDSL είτε FTTH..

----------


## Kolonos

Εδω και μέρες περνάνε ίνες πίσω από τα κτελ στον Κηφισό.
Δεν έστειλα μήνυμα μπας και προχωρούσαν, αλλά μετά από πάνω από δέκα μέρες εξακολουθούν να είναι εκεί. 
Σήμερα είναι στη Ακραγαντος αν δεν κάνω λάθος την οδό

----------


## dogemlg

Τα τελείωσαν τα έργα, τώρα τι γίνεται?

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχουν αρκετά στάδια..  :Cool: 




> - Σκάψιμο, πέρασμα σωλήνων.
> - Σκάψιμο, φρεάτια Wind για ένωση όλου του "κορμού"
> - Βάσεις για καμπίνες..
> - Σκάψιμο για μικρούς σωλήνες έως τα σπίτια (FTTH)
> 
> - Τοποθέτηση καμπινών.
> - Τοποθέτηση εξοπλισμού στις καμπίνες. (VDSL)
> - Πέρασμα Οπτικών Ινών στους σωλήνες έως τις καμπίνες.
> 
> ...

----------


## dogemlg

A, oλα αυτα τελειώνουν περίπου Q1 2020 η παραπάνω; για την εγκατασταση στο σπίτι ειμαι προετοιμασμένος πάντως.

----------


## Eliaskat

χαχα φίλε μου και εμείς έτσι ξεκινήσαμε και τώρα έχουμε απογοητευτεί ..

Γενικά είναι πολύ της υπομονής ...

----------


## dogemlg

Α καλά, δεν πειράζει. Η υπομονή φέρνει τα καλά πάντα  :Wink:

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Εγώ πάντως έχω έτοιμο το γράμμα στον Άγιο Βασίλη και ξέρω τι θα του ζητήσω φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα...  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  (Sorry αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα άλλο με την όλη κατάσταση και την Wind...)

----------


## dogemlg

Χαχαχα ναι, νομίζω όμως ότι ούτε καν ο Άγιος Βασίλης δεν εχει λύση στο θέμα

----------


## Eliaskat

παιδιά για φέτος απλά το ξεχνάμε... 

πάμε δυνατά για το 2020

----------


## endcer

Καλησπερα παιδες εγω που βρισκομαι στο ,

446-319 23.712194 37.993694

Γιατι δεν βρισκω το δικο μου ?

----------


## Iris07

446-313446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ313VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-316446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ316VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-321446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ321VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1446-322446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ322VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019/Q1
Καλημέρα..
Δυστυχώς όπως βλέπω παραπάνω το καφάο σου δεν είναι στην λίστα της Wind για αναβάθμιση τώρα..

Απέχεις περί τα ~600 μέτρα από το A/K..
και δεν μπορώ σίγουρα να σου πω τι θα γίνει με το καφάο σου..

Υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες καφάο που δεν αναβαθμίζονται τώρα..

1ον - Αυτά που απέχουν περί τα 550-600 μέτρα από το A/K και κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH..
2ον - Ένας αριθμός καφάο που απέχουν περισσότερο και μείνανε εκτός αναβάθμισης τώρα..
και θα χρειαστεί να μπουν σε μία μελλοντική αναβάθμιση από κάποιον πάροχο.. (πιθανόν με VDSL ή FTTH)..

Είσαι περίπου πάνω στο όριο των 2..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τι ταχύτητα πιάνεις τώρα ?

Υπάρχει μία περίπτωση ο OTE να μπορεί να σου δώσει (προς το παρόν..) VDSL κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K..
αλλά θα έχει περιορισμένη ταχύτητα..
Ίσως 20 - 30 Mbps..

Εδώ βρίσκεται το καφάο σου..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...94!4d23.712194

Photo:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...94!4d23.712194

----------


## endcer

χαχαχα οχι ρε φιλε...περιμενω απο το 2011 για VDSL ... Δες πως στα φερνει η ζωη..

Forthenet εχω..και η ταχυτητα αλλαζει απο μερα σε μερα. Μερικες φορες πιανω 17-18 αλλες 4 .

Αυτο με τα 20-30 απο τον ΟΤΕ με ενδιαφερει ξερεις πως μπορω να το κανω ?

- - - Updated - - -

Λογικα δεν μας αλλαζουν εμας επειδη δεν εχουν πολυ κοσμο τα τριγυρω τετραγωνα γιατι ειναι κυριως μονοκατοικιες με παππουδες..

- - - Updated - - -

Το καφαο με 321 δεν ειναι πολυ μακρυα.. Ουτε 200-300 μετρα...

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9933...7i13312!8i6656

Εδω εχουν σκαψει και γραφουν εκτελουνται εργα οπτικων ινων νομιζω ..εχω να το δω κανα δυο εβδομαδες αλλα ειναι αρκετο καιρο ετσι (Ισως απο το καλοκαιρι ) . 

Ακριβως διπλα απο το ψιλικατζιδικο .

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν πρώτα τσεκάρεις για διαθεσιμότητα με την διεύθυνση σου ή και το νούμερο..
στο site του OTE..

Πιθανόν να σου λέει μη διαθέσιμο VDSL τώρα γιατί έχουν καταργήσει το 30άρι..
και έχουν αφήσει μόνο το 50άρι..

Σε 2η φάση τους παίρνεις τηλ. για να ρωτήσεις..
Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να σου πει η τηλεφωνήτρια..
αλλά το καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσεις με κάποιον τεχνικό και να σου δώσει μία εκτίμηση τι ταχύτητα μπορεί να έχεις..

Πάντως γενικά δεν θα σου πούνε κάτι σίγουρο για την ταχύτητα.. ίσως μία εκτίμηση..
και μετά βλέπεις..
Αφού δεν είσαι OTE.. ζήτα και καμιά προσφορά για το VDSL, άμα παίζει..
έτσι να δούμε τι θα σου δώσουν..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως βλέπω κάμποσο ασταθή την γραμμή σου..  :Cool: 

Δεν ξέρω εάν μπορεί (και έχει την διάθεση..) να το ψάξει ο OTE..
για κάτι πιο σταθερό..

Γενικά στους πελάτες του (άμα θέλει..) το ψάχνει στο καφάο.. για πιθανή καλύτερη γραμμή..

----------


## endcer

Εκει που λεει εργασιες οπτικης ινας ειναι ουτε 10 - 15 μετρα απο το καφαο μου .. Λες να με υποστηριξει εκεινο ? 
Επισης καφαο που να αναβαθμιστει σε VDSL εχω στο διπλα ακριβως  στενο ουτε 100-200 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου .

- - - Updated - - -

Θα περιμενω πρωτα να ερθει το VDSL και θα το δω μετα .

----------


## Iris07

Δεν αλλάζει με τίποτα το καφάο που παίρνεις σύνδεση..
μένει πάντα αυτό που είσαι..

Μπορεί να έχεις καφάο απέναντι από το σπίτι σου..
αλλά εσύ να παίρνεις από άλλο..
δυστυχώς όμως οι γραμμές αυτές από τα σπίτια στα καφάο, δεν αλλάζουν για κανένα..

----------


## endcer

χαχαχα οχι ρε παιδια... Ποση ατυχια πια.. μια ζωη ατυχος ημουνα .

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την wind είπε ότι αρχίζουν να ενεργοποιούν καμπίνες σιγά σιγά και αρχίζει η πρώτη σε εμένα (εταιρική γραμμή, έχουμε 4 με όλες τις εταιρίες)  http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8392

----------


## Iris07

Έλα !!  :Confused: 

Τα φτιάξανε κιόλας όλα εκεί ??

----------


## DoSMaN

Κάτσε...
Κάποιος θα πρέπει να κάνει το beta test... 
Αν η δουλειά έχει γίνει σωστά βέβαια όλα καλά...
Αν όμως είναι άρπα κόλλα για να τελειώσουμε για να πούμε ότι κάναμε κάτι τότε καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

> Κάτσε...
> Κάποιος θα πρέπει να κάνει το beta test... 
> Αν η δουλειά έχει γίνει σωστά βέβαια όλα καλά...
> Αν όμως είναι άρπα κόλλα για να τελειώσουμε για να πούμε ότι κάναμε κάτι τότε καλή επιτυχία...


Κοίτα έχω 8000 kbps down 750kbps up πόσο χάλια να είναι το beta δηλαδή.  Θυμάμαι με OTE σαν beta tester είχαν 125/45 για κανένα 6 μήνο κάποιοι φιλοι

----------


## Iris07

Θα αναμένουμε νέα όταν γίνει κάτι!  :Wink:

----------


## Mormnak

Εγώ πάντως πριν λίγες μέρες που πέρασα από τον συγκεκριμένο δρόμο δεν έιδα να κουνιέται ''φύλο'''....ούτε σκάψιμο δεν είχε γίνει...πότε πρόλαβανε και προχωρήσανε? Νύχτα σκάψανε?  :Thinking: 

Έχουνε βάλει καινούργια καμπίνα σε αυτήν που δείχνει στην φωτογραφία? οκ...ειδα τον χάρτη...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Είχαν γίνει έργα εκεί και μπήκε η καμπίνα αρχές Απριλίου.. τουλάχιστον..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...19#post6579319

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι άμα θες (και πάνε όλα καλά, με κάποια τύχη..  :Cool:  ) πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν από τότε..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Καθώς ο OTE τελειώνει τώρα τα έργα του της 1ης φάσης με EETT..
(Τώρα βάζει όλο FTTH που δεν θέλουν ρεύμα..)

o ΔΕΔΔΗΕ θα μπορεί να ασχοληθεί πιο πολύ με Wind και Vodafone..

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

> Είχαν γίνει έργα εκεί και μπήκε η καμπίνα αρχές Απριλίου.. τουλάχιστον..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...19#post6579319
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι άμα θες (και πάνε όλα καλά, με κάποια τύχη..  ) πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν από τότε.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Καθώς ο OTE τελειώνει τώρα τα έργα του της 1ης φάσης με EETT..
> (Τώρα βάζει όλο FTTH που δεν θέλουν ρεύμα..)
> ...


Εδω ηταν απο τις πρώτες καμπίνες που πέρασαν, σας κρατάω ενήμερους για οτι γίνεται.

----------


## dogemlg

> Πας για FTTH! 
> 
> 446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ227FTTH *2020*
> Κάποια στιγμή όταν κοντεύουν να τελειώσουν τα έργα η διεύθυνση σου θα πρέπει να εμφανιστεί εδώ,
> για να πάρεις κουπόνι επιδότησης για το FTTH!
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> Δες τις πληροφορίες εκεί στο site..


Μπορώ να ρωτήσω κάτι; Εσύ που πας και βλέπεις που και πότε θα έρθει οπτική ινα; Υπάρχει site, η δουλευεις στον Τομεα;

----------


## Iris07

Είχαν βγει ανακοινώσεις και για τους 3 παρόχους, με ημερομηνίες ανά περιοχή..

Βασικά λέγανε για τρίμηνα..
Q1 - 1o τρίμηνο έτους..
Q2 - 2o τρίμηνο έτους..
Q3 - 3o τρίμηνο έτους..
Q4 - 4o τρίμηνο έτους..

Εάν δεν ήταν έτοιμα τα έργα στο τρίμηνο που είχανε πει μετά βγάζανε ανακοίνωση για καθυστερήσεις..

Αυτά όλα δημοσιεύονται εδώ:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/

και εδώ:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

** Τα έργα όμως που γίνονται γύρω από τα Αστικά Κέντρα (έως ~ 550 μέτρα) για FTTH δεν ανακοινώνονται εκεί..
Βασικά δεν ανακοινώνονται πουθενά..
Μόνο εάν βγάλει δελτίο τύπου ο πάροχος που τα κάνει..

----------


## dogemlg

Ευχαριστώ, είσαι πιο βοηθητικός και από τα ίδια τα κέντρα υποστήριξης...

- - - Updated - - -

To βρήκα παντως, και λέει Q1 2019....
Δηλαδή, θα έπρεπε να ειχε τελειώσει απο άνοιξη ξερω γω, η κάνω λαθος??  :Confused:

----------


## Iris07

Εξαρτάται που το διάβασες αυτό..
Σίγουρα έχει βγει νεότερη ανακοίνωση που λέει για καθυστερήσεις..

Αλλά μην το ψάχνεις τώρα.. γιατί περιμένουμε και άλλη νεότερη ανακοίνωση..
Δες εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post6682016

----------


## dogemlg

Ε καλα, τι ηθελα και εγω να μπλεχτώ στο θέμα, σε μια τρύπα έπεσα και δεν θα ξαναβγώ  :Razz: ..
τελος παντων, μηπως ξες, αν εχω οτε εγω, και το fiber το έχει η wind, θα έρθει το πακέτο και στον οτε η πρέπει να κάθομαι να αλλάζω πάροχο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά η Wind θα νοικιάσει την υπηρεσία με τις οπτικές σε όποιον άλλον πάροχο θέλει να πάρει..
Γενικά *ο OTE* παίρνει σχεδόν άμεσα από τους άλλους παρόχους..

Απλά μπορεί να υπάρχει μία μικρή καθυστέρηση όταν αρχίσει η διαθεσιμότητα..
υπολόγισε ότι θέλει κάπου 1 μήνα για δοκιμές από Wind - OTE στην καμπίνα όταν θα είναι έτοιμη.. εάν μιλάμε για VDSL.

Μεταξύ Wind -> <- Vodafone είναι πιο ρευστά τα πράγματα ..

----------


## dogemlg

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ.
Λες "Εαν μιλαμε για vdsl"
Αναρωτιεμαι πως θα ειναι για Ftth.
Τελοςπαντων, απλα περιμένουμε για την επόμενη ανακοίνωση, ε;;

----------


## geokart

Καλημέρα παιδιά.Επειδή τοχω κάψει λίγο με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω αν δε σου αλλάξουν καμφάο πας άγραφος?θα συνεχίσω με την 8αρα και αποσυνδέσεις?Είμαι στο καμφάο 372 .είχαν σκάψει εκεί έβαλαν γραμμές αλλά καμφάο δεν άλλαξαν (Πλάτωνος και παλαμιδίου)..σε όλη την Παλαμηδίου έβαλαν 3 καινούργιες καμπίνες wind και σε εμάς που είμαστε όλο σπίτια δεν έβαλαν τίποτα... Δηλαδή ήμαρτον..Δε θα πάρουμε καν ούτε vdsl?Δεν έχω υπολογιστή να ψάξω για τα σχέδια αλλά για να μην άλλαξαν καμφάο κατάλαβα...

----------


## Iris07

Είσαι στο A/K Κάρολος, όχι στο Α/Κ Κολωνός..
και ευτυχώς δηλαδή.. γιατί το 372 εκεί αναβαθμίζεται.. εδώ Κολωνό όχι..  :Cool: 

Δες εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...04#post6688704

----------


## Iris07

3....
2....
1....

- - - Updated - - -

*Περαστικά μας !!!* :-/


*Spoiler:*




446-118446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ118FTTHQ4/2020446-119446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ119FTTHQ4/2020446-121446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ121FTTHQ4/2020446-123446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ123FTTHQ4/2020446-125446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ125FTTHQ4/2020446-126446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ126FTTHQ4/2020446-127446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ127FTTHQ4/2020446-128446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ128FTTHQ4/2020446-129446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ129FTTHQ4/2020446-131446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ131FTTHQ4/2020446-132446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ132FTTHQ4/2020446-133446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ133FTTHQ4/2020446-134446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ134FTTHQ4/2020446-135446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ135FTTHQ4/2020446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ139VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-141446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ141VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-143446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ143VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-145446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ145VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-146446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ146VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-147446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ147VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-148446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ148VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-149446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ149VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-151446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ151VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-152446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ152VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-153446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ153VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-154446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ154VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-155446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ155VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-157446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ157VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-213446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ213FTTHQ4/2020446-217446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ217FTTHQ4/2020446-220446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ220FTTHQ4/2020446-221446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ221FTTHQ4/2020446-223446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ223FTTHQ4/2020446-224446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ224FTTHQ4/2020446-225446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ225FTTHQ4/2020446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ227FTTHQ4/2020446-228446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ228FTTHQ4/2020446-229446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ229VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-233446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ233VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-234446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ234VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-235446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ235VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-236446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ236FTTHQ4/2020446-237446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ237VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-239446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ239VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-241446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ241VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-244446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ244VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-246446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ246VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-305446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ305VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-309446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ309VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-310446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ310VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-313446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ313VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-316446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ316VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-321446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ321VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-322446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ322VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-324446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ324VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-325446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ325VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-326446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ326VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-331446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ331VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-332446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ332VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-333446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ333VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-334446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ334VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-337446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ337VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-338446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ338VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-339446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ339VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-341446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ341VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-344446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ344VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-345446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ345VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-346446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ346VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-347446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ347VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-351446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ351VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-352446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ352VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-353446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ353VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-355446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ355VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-356446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ356VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-357446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ357VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-358446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ358VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-359446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ359VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-361446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ361VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-369446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ369VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-371446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ371VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-381446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ381VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-382446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ382VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-383446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ383VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-407446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ407VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-408446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ408VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-415446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ415VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-418446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ418FTTHQ4/2020446-419446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ419FTTHQ4/2020446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ420FTTHQ4/2020446-423446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ423VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-424446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ424VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-425446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ425VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-426446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ426VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-427446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ427VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-429446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ429VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-430446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ430FTTHQ4/2020446-431446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ431FTTHQ4/2020446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ433VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-434446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ434VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-435446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ435VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-436446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ436FTTHQ4/2020446-437446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ437FTTHQ4/2020446-438446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ438VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-439446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ439VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-440446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ440VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-441446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ441VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-442446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ442VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-443446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ443VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-444446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ444VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-445446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ445VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-446446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ446VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-447446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ447VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-448446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ448VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-449446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ449VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-450446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ450VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-452446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ452VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-453446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ453VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-455446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ455VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-457446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ457VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-459446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ459VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-461446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ461VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-462446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ462VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-466446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ466VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020




- Δεν ξέρω εάν λείπει κάτι, γιατί κάνανε μία χαζομάρα, και βάλανε κλειδωμένο πίνακα με μία περιοχή..  :Evil: 
- Θα τους στείλουμε E-Mail να το φτιάξουν..

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...2ndPhase/Wind/

----------


## DoSMaN

Με τη δική μας περιοχή τι γίνεται; ανέβασαν κάτι;
Λες να είναι το κλειδωμένο;;;
Μάλλον θα πάει για το '21 (για τη μοντέρνα επανάσταση)...

update: 
Βλέπω στο excel αυτό ότι έχει κι άλλες περιοχές μέσα αλλά τις έχουν "μαζέψει".
Αν κάνεις κλικ μεταξύ της τελευταίας γραμμής και της 2000+ γραμμής ανοίγει και ο Βαρνάς και όποια άλλη υπάρχει...

update 2:
Ξεκλείδωσα όλη τη λίστα και έχει αρκετές περιοχές μέσα...
Ωστόσο τα Πατήσια πουθενά.. :-/

----------


## Iris07

Θέλουν να μας σπάσουν τα νεύρα όσο πάει!!  :Evil:  

Εάν δεις κάτω το φύλλο της Wind λέει *Filter Mode*, οπότε δεν φαίνονται όλα..
Δεν ξέρω εάν μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε εμείς..

Θα δούμε κάποια στιγμή.. κανονικά ζήτησαν παράταση μέχρι τέλος του 2020..
Ίσως μας έβαλαν όλους Q4 2020 να μην έχουν να αλλάζουν κάθε τόσο..  :Cool: 
και όποτε γίνει ο καθένας..

- - - Updated - - -

Πως την ξεκλείδωσες ?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Πως την ξεκλείδωσες ?


Γράφω πιο πάνω... πας από αριστερά στη τελευταία γραμμή και από το 600-κάτι, πάει στο 2600κάτι...
Ανάμεσα έχει και τις άλλες περιοχές..

Επέλεξα την 600-κάτι και την 2600κάτι και πάτησα ανάμεσά τους και μου άνοιξαν όλες...
Σε μία κι όλας φαίνεται και σχόλιο κάποιου που γράφει ότι μια καμπίνα έγινε split με κάποια άλλη...

----------


## junior147

!@$$#$%^$$@#$@#$!@#!@#%$#^%&%^$%#%#@$@# 
Βρίζω μην απορείτε

----------


## Iris07

> update 2:
> Ξεκλείδωσα όλη τη λίστα και έχει αρκετές περιοχές μέσα...
> Ωστόσο τα Πατήσια πουθενά.. :-/


Εμείς είμαστε πάνω από τον Κολωνό..
Όπως βλέπεις ο Κολωνός αρχίζει από την σειρά 535, όπως και στην παλιά λίστα..

Πρέπει να δούμε τα από πάνω νούμερα.. από το 1..
Τα Πατήσια είναι από 331 -> 494

----------


## Eliaskat

!@$$#$%^$$@#$@#$!@#!@#%$#^%&%^$%#%#@$@#!@$$#$%^$$@#$@#$!@#!@#%$#^%&%^$%#%#@$@#
!@$$#$%^$$@#$@#$!@#!@#%$#^%&%^$%#%#@$@#!@$$#$%^$$@#$@#$!@#!@#%$#^%&%^$%#%#@$@#

Γμτ σπιτι τους ....


Ουτε το 2020...

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε.. και εμείς μαζί σας.. :-\
θα πίνουμε μαζί κανά καφέ της παρηγοριάς..

Τελικά την έφτιαξε την λίστα ο Admin!  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%B7%CF%82-Wind

----------


## DoSMaN

> Άστα να πάνε.. και εμείς μαζί σας.. :-\
> θα πίνουμε μαζί κανά καφέ της παρηγοριάς..
> 
> Τελικά την έφτιαξε την λίστα ο Admin! 
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%B7%CF%82-Wind


Inalan for ever...

----------


## dogemlg

πωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## geokart

> Είσαι στο A/K Κάρολος, όχι στο Α/Κ Κολωνός..
> και ευτυχώς δηλαδή.. γιατί το 372 εκεί αναβαθμίζεται.. εδώ Κολωνό όχι.. 
> 
> Δες εδώ..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...04#post6688704


Καλησπέρα φίλε...Δηλαδή να πω ότι είμαι και κολοφαρδος?χαχα...Μέσα στο 2020 θα έχω?ναι ξέρω ότι είναι αυτό το καφαο ακριβώς δίπλα μένω.το θέμα είναι ότι έσκαψαν μαζί παλλαμιδιου και Πλάτωνος...έχω δει δύο καμφαω της wind στην παλλαμιδιου...τίποτα άλλο καινούργιο...αλλά χάρηκα που μου είπες ότι είμαι στα όρια της αναβάθμισης.
.μήπως δούμε κάμοια άσπρη μέρα.ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Δεν λέγονται καμφάω αλλά καφάου.  :Razz: 
Προέρχεται από την γερμανική λέξη *K*abel*V*erzweiger όπου το ακρωνύμιο KV (στο γερμανικό αλφάβητο) το Κ προφέρεται "ΚΑ" και το V ως "ΦΑOY", οπότε όλο μαζί στα ελληνικά γίνεται ΚΑΦΑΟY και το χρησιμοποιούσαν παλαιόθεν οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Eliaskat

Όπως και να τα πεις ίδια μέρα θα τα δούμε και τα 2

----------


## dogemlg

> Inalan for ever...


Καλά, έτσι όπως το βλέπω, ούτε η ιναλαν δε θα μας σώσει εμάς τους κολωνιοτες

- - - Updated - - -

Ε λοιπόν, πως το βλέπετε το θέμα; Να βάλω 50αρα να ξεμπερδευω η υπομονή?

----------


## Eliaskat

Inalan στην περιοχη μας ... αμην αλλα αυτους τους βλεπω το 2129

----------


## DoSMaN

Χαχαχαχα... σε κάποιο από τα θέματα που υπάρχει για την Inalan είχα κάνει ένα μικρό δικό μου πλάνο για το πως θα μπορούσε να περάσει τις γραμμές του τρένου από κάτω και μετά να ξεκινήσει την εξάπλωσή της και σε άλλες περιοχές...
Με τη δική μας λογική, θα μπορούσε να γίνει, από άποψη χρημάτων, υλοποίησης και αδειών, όχι τόσο...!

----------


## Fiestanik

Καλησπέρα, η Στρατηγού Καλαρη σε ποιο Α/Κ ανήκει; Πέρασα σήμερα και είδα εργασίες (κορδέλες σκαψιματα).

----------


## jkoukos

Εκτός από ένα μικρό τμήμα, μόνο στα δεξιά του δρόμου και για 2 τετράγωνα όπως κατεβαίνεις από Αχαρνών που ανήκει στο ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ, όλο το άλλο ανήκει στο ΔΑΓΚΛΗΣ.
Γίνονται έργα για FTTH.

----------


## Fiestanik

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφόρηση.

----------


## endcer

Παιδες στην οδο βασιλικων κανουν εργα για οπτικη ινα . Ειχανε ξεκινησει το καλοκαιρι εκλεισαν μερικα και μετα ανοιξαν καινουργιες τρυπες . 

Εχουν ανακοινωση που γραφει εκτελουνται εργα οπτικης ινας και τα σχετικα .

----------


## Iris07

Μιά από εδώ και μιά από εκεί η Wind,
για τα 6 A/K που της έχουν μείνει στo κέντρο της Αθήνας..

και όποτε τελειώσει κάθε περιοχή, μέχρι τέλος του 2020..

Πολύ σπάσιμο λέμε! :-\

----------


## dogemlg

Εμένα μου είναι διαθέσιμο το 50, για τα 3 ευρώ παραπάνω αξίζει, η να περιμένω άλλο ένα χρόνο;;;

----------


## Iris07

Όπως βλέπω τώρα, το καφάο σου OTE βρίσκεται εδώ!
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...89!4d23.717139

Απέχεις όπως μετράω περί τα 530-550 μέτρα από το A/K!

Θα έλεγα ότι είσαι αρκετά τυχερός που με αυτήν την απόσταση σε βάλανε τώρα στην ανάθεση της Wind, για FTTH!  :Cool: 

- Άλλους με 600+ μέτρα τους αφήσανε εκτός αναβάθμισης τώρα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...61#post6680361

Θα σου έλεγα ότι θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις VDSL 50 εάν όντως θες τώρα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα..
Πιστεύω αξίζει εάν το χρειάζεσαι..

Πάντως δεν θα πιάσεις 50 Mbps.. αλλά λιγότερο..
Εξαρτάται από την πραγματική απόσταση σου από το A/K και την ποιότητα όλων των γραμμών μέχρι και την μπρίζα στο σπίτι σου!  :Cool: 
Ίσως να πιάσεις 24 - 30 Mbps..  :Thinking: 
αλλά το σίγουρο θα το δεις στην πράξη..

Θα σου έλεγα όταν μιλήσεις με τον OTE, εφόσων πεις να δοκιμάσεις την 50άρα, να τους πεις να έχεις την δυνατότητα να γυρίσεις στο παλιό πρόγραμμα
εάν δεν μείνεις ικανοποιημένος με την ταχύτητα που θα πιάσεις.

* Προσοχή.. δεν ξέρω εάν αυτή η "τυχόν επιστροφή" στο παλιό πρόγραμμα σημαίνει και νέα ανανέωση του προγράμματος στον OTE..  :Cool: 

Πόσα δίνεις τώρα για το 24άρι ??

----------


## dogemlg

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ αρχικά. Έχω το xl 24αρι, με 30 περίπου από ότι θυμάμαι. Ωστόσο, στατιστικά, τα λεπτά κινητής δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ πάνω από τα 50, οπότε πιστεύω ότι το μικρότερο πακέτο θα με κάλυπτε.

----------


## Iris07

Άμα είσαι στα 30, οk..
δοκιμάζεις όποιο 50άρι νομίζεις..
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...00Mbps/-/N-81b

και εάν τυχόν γυρίσεις πίσω.. θα είσαι τώρα στα 29 με το νέο 24άρι.. (με ανανέωση προγράμματος..)
και όταν έρθει το FTTH βάζεις!

----------


## dogemlg

Νταξει, ευχαριστώ. Το μόνο που με πειράζει λίγο είναι ότι λήγει λέει η επιδότηση του SFBB τον Απρίλιο, και δεν θα προλάβουμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε...

----------


## Iris07

Πιστεύω ότι θα το ανανεώσουν και πάλι 1 χρόνο..
γαιτί έχει ακόμη κάμποσες νέες περιοχές να μπουν..

----------


## endcer

Η cnf engineering ποια ειναι ? 

Εχει αναλαβει εργα για τον ΟΤΕ εδω στον κολωνο .

----------


## Iris07

Κάνει έργα για τον OTE σε όλη την Αθήνα..
Έχω δει να φτιάχνει υπόγειες βλάβες σε καλώδια, και να βάζει νέα καφάο ADSL..

http://www.cnfengineering.gr/home

----------


## endcer

Αυτοι εχουν αναλαβει το σκαψιμο στην οδο που ανεφερα παραπανω .

----------


## MuchaLoca

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος εδω περα... Θελω να σας κανω καποιες ερωτησεις καθως δεν εχω ιδεα απο καφαο κτλπ δεν ξερω πως μπορω να καταλαβω σε πιο ανηκω και αν θα γινει η αναβαθμιση σε 50αρα συντομα... παντως τους τελαιυταιους 2 μηνες εχω δει εργα να βαζουν οπτικη ινα εξω απο το σπιτι κτλπ... μηπως μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει να μαθω σε πιο καφαο ανηκω καξ αν προκειται να ερθεξ αυτη η αναβαθμιση ποτε;; Εχω Wind.

----------


## Iris07

Γειά σου!

Λοιπόν υπάρχει μία λίστα με την οποία θα βρούμε *τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE* (ADSL) που ανήκεις έως τώρα.
Βρες τον αριθμό, πες μου και τα λέμε παρακάτω:

Δες τις οδηγίες μου εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

Να δεις στην σειρά που θα βρεις να λέει και Κολωνός..

----------


## MuchaLoca

Λοιπον ανηκω στο 446-227 ελπιζω αυτο να ναι ο αριθμος του καφαο παντως δειχνει την διεθυνση μου και λεει κολωνος.

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν, τα νέα είναι καλά!  :Wink: 

Πας για σύνδεση FTTH κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο 2020..

446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ227FTTHQ4/2020
Κάποια στιγμή η διεύθυνση σου θα πρέπει να εμφανιστεί και εδώ..
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

για να πάρεις κουπόνι επιδότησης..

To Καφάο σου ADSL του OTE βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...89!4d23.717139
Photo:
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9923...7i13312!8i6656

Οι νέες καμπίνες FTTH πάντως δεν μπαίνουν δίπλα στα παλιά καφαό του OTE.. (όπως γίνεται με τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL)
αλλά όπου τους βολεύει..

----------


## MuchaLoca

Οταν λεμε FTTH εννοουμε οταν μπαινει οπτικη ινα και μπορουμε να χουμε 50αρα και ανω; η μεχρι 50αρα;

----------


## Iris07

Οπτική ίνα, μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι..
όπου μπορείς να έχεις τώρα μέχρι 200 Mbps..

και μελλοντικά μέχρι 1 Gbps..  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Σε FTTH οι συνδέσεις που δίνονται σήμερα, ξεκινούν από 100άρι.

----------


## MuchaLoca

Ενταξει ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για ολη την βοηθεια

----------


## angel_n

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Εξελίξεις στο δυτικό μέτωπο, μετά από κάποιους μήνες ησυχίας, χθες βάλανε νέα καμπίνα στην Αυλώνος, διασταύρωση με Ρόδου. 

Αν δεν κάνω λάθως είναι FTTH και εδώ είναι η απορία. Γιατί στη σχετική λίστα, η διεύθυνσή μου δεν ήταν για FTTH αλλά για VDSL.

446-137	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	137	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q4/2020

Κι εν τω μεταξύ υπάρχουν και τα κίτρινα καλωδιάκια από την καμπίνα και που φτάνουν ακριβώς έξω από το σπίτι μου. Εκτός αν κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα!
Ναι, είναι καμπίνα FTTH αυτή!  :Wink: 

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i13312!8i6656

Το καφάο 137 του OTE βρίσκεται πιο πέρα..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0044...7i13312!8i6656

Θα πρέπει να βάλουν καμπίνα VDSL κάπου παραδίπλα του.. 

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι αυτή η καμπίνα θα εξυπηρετήσει άλλες συνδέσεις για άλλα καφάο OTE,
λογικά κοντινά του 137.. (τα οποία πάνε για FTTH)

Τις FTTH τις βάζουν όπου τους βολεύει όπως φαίνεται, πιο μακριά και από τα καφάο που θα "εξυπηρετήσουν"..
γιατί βασικά δεν έχουν ανάγκη το ίδιο το καφάο, αλλά κοιτάνε για τα κτήρια που αυτό δίνει γραμμές..

Είναι πιθανόν αυτή η καμπίνα να "εξυπηρετήσει" τις συνδέσεις 2 καφάο ADSL ΟΤΕ..
οπότε μπορεί να την βάλανε κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 σημεία τους.

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως μπορείς να δεις τα προηγούμενα καφάο από το 137, πάνε για FTTH..

446-132446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ132FTTHQ4/2020446-133446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ133FTTHQ4/2020446-134446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ134FTTHQ4/2020446-135446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ135FTTHQ4/2020446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ139VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-141446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ141VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020446-143446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ143VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020

----------


## Mormnak

Ναι έκει ειναι η FTTH ...πίσω απο τους κουβάδες που δειχνει στο Google Maps...  :Razz:  
Πόσο κ@λ@φάρδοι είναι όσοι μένουνε εκει τριγύρω και θα χτυπάνε 200αρά με FTTH!!  :Crazy:

----------


## angel_n

Καλημέρα, φίλε Iris07

Ναι, εκεί που κατάλαβες βρίσκεται η καμπίνα και αυτό που λες είναι το καφάο 137. 

Το φοβερό όμως είναι ότι από τη νέα καμπίνα, την FTTH, το κίτρινο καλώδιο διασχίζει κάθετα την Αυλωνος και φτάνει ακριβώς στην πόρτα του σπιτιού μου. Ακριβώς όμως μιλάμε, το πατάω όταν μπαίνω σπίτι! 

Εντάξει, τι να πω, δεν ξέρω, ας κάνουν ότι νομίζουν αρκεί να προχωρήσουν γρήγορα....

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι έκει ειναι η FTTH ...πίσω απο τους κουβάδες που δειχνει στο Google Maps...  
> Πόσο κ@λ@φάρδοι είναι όσοι μένουνε εκει τριγύρω και θα χτυπάνε 200αρά με FTTH!!


Μην το λες, ξέρεις τι ωραία που είναι να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι σου να πέφτεις πάνω στην FTTH αλλά εσύ να παίρνεις από αλλού  :Thinking:  :Mad:

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!

Την έβαλα και στον χάρτη με το UserName σου!  :Wink: 
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8976

Όπως φαίνεται από την Αυλωνος περνάει μία κεντρική γραμμή της Wind.. 
ψηλά στη αρχή είναι κάποιες VDSL που έχουν μπει εδώ και καιρό!

Πάντως σε όλη την περιοχή σας από αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ, πρέπει να έχουν μπει και άλλες καμπίνες που δεν έχουν μπει στον χάρτη..

----------


## Kolonos

Τώρα που αλλάζω περιοχή άρχισε να βάζει τις καμπίνες η Wind;;;;
Μιλάμε για κατνεμια όσο δεν πάει  :ROFL:

----------


## Iris07

Που πας ?  :Cool: 
Εδώ σε εμάς.. που έχουμε και Inalan ?  :Razz: 

Προλάβετε πριν ανέβουν τα ενοίκια!  :Razz: 
Έρχεται και το Metro!  :Razz:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Που πας ? 
> Εδώ σε εμάς.. που έχουμε και Inalan ? 
> 
> Προλάβετε πριν ανέβουν τα ενοίκια! 
> Έρχεται και το Metro!


Αναρωτιέμαι ποιο μετρό θα γίνει πρώτο... αυτό της Κυψέλης ή αυτό της Θεσ/νίκης...  :Laughing:

----------


## Kolonos

:ROFL: 
Ρέντη. Ακόμα δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει εκεί με τις γραμμές.

----------


## Iris07

Ωχ.. πάλι στην Wind πας ?  :Cool: 

Αυτά πρέπει να τα ψάχνεις από πριν, εάν μπορείς να επιλέξεις!  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

Wind είναι και κει;
Κατάρα έχει πέσει;

----------


## Iris07

Για δες τον χάρτη να δεις σε πιο A/K είναι ο δρόμος που πας..
http://fttxgr.eu/map

να δούμε σίγουρα..

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

:P κάποτε ψάχναμε σπίτι με βάση αν έχει κοντά μετρό ηλεκτρικό λεωφορείο κοντά σε σουπερμάρκετ 
Τώρα το πρώτο είναι VDSL έχει ? ΟΧΙ????? αλλού!!!

----------


## dogemlg

Λοιπόν, το διαδίκτυο κατά την γνώμη μου πάει πολύ πιο γρήγορα με το πενηνταρι, αλλά, δυστυχώς, 25 συγχρωνιζεται η Ταχυτητα από ότι είδα στο router. Το upload speed τα πιάνει και τα 5, που μου φαίνεται λίγο ενδιαφέρον. Έκανα ένα test και κατέβασα game από το steam περίπου 5 giga για να δω τι παίζεται, και κατέβηκε ΠΆΡΑ πολυ γρήγορα σε σχέση με πριν. Γενικά δηλαδή ευχαριστημένος σε σχέση με πριν και αντε μέχρι να έρθει με το καλό το ftth θα με κρατήσει πιστεύω.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία, και εγώ άμα μπορούσα θα έβαζα έτσι!  :Wink: 

Διαβάστε εδώ για την περίπτωση του φίλου:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...34#post6692534

----------


## Mormnak

> Λοιπόν, το διαδίκτυο κατά την γνώμη μου πάει πολύ πιο γρήγορα με το πενηνταρι, αλλά, δυστυχώς, 25 συγχρωνιζεται η Ταχυτητα από ότι είδα στο router. Το upload speed τα πιάνει και τα 5, που μου φαίνεται λίγο ενδιαφέρον. Έκανα ένα test και κατέβασα game από το steam περίπου 5 giga για να δω τι παίζεται, και κατέβηκε ΠΆΡΑ πολυ γρήγορα σε σχέση με πριν. Γενικά δηλαδή ευχαριστημένος σε σχέση με πριν και αντε μέχρι να έρθει με το καλό το ftth θα με κρατήσει πιστεύω.


Με 19.5 attenuation δεν θα έπρεπε αν ήσουνα πάνω από τα 30Mbps ή έστω στο περίπου?  :Thinking:

----------


## junior147

> Λοιπόν, το διαδίκτυο κατά την γνώμη μου πάει πολύ πιο γρήγορα με το πενηνταρι, αλλά, δυστυχώς, 25 συγχρωνιζεται η Ταχυτητα από ότι είδα στο router. Το upload speed τα πιάνει και τα 5, που μου φαίνεται λίγο ενδιαφέρον. Έκανα ένα test και κατέβασα game από το steam περίπου 5 giga για να δω τι παίζεται, και κατέβηκε ΠΆΡΑ πολυ γρήγορα σε σχέση με πριν. Γενικά δηλαδή ευχαριστημένος σε σχέση με πριν και αντε μέχρι να έρθει με το καλό το ftth θα με κρατήσει πιστεύω.


Σε ποιο σημείο είσαι φίλε μου ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Λοιπόν, το διαδίκτυο κατά την γνώμη μου πάει πολύ πιο γρήγορα με το πενηνταρι, αλλά, δυστυχώς, 25 συγχρωνιζεται η Ταχυτητα από ότι είδα στο router. Το upload speed τα πιάνει και τα 5, που μου φαίνεται λίγο ενδιαφέρον. Έκανα ένα test και κατέβασα game από το steam περίπου 5 giga για να δω τι παίζεται, και κατέβηκε ΠΆΡΑ πολυ γρήγορα σε σχέση με πριν. Γενικά δηλαδή ευχαριστημένος σε σχέση με πριν και αντε μέχρι να έρθει με το καλό το ftth θα με κρατήσει πιστεύω.
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 208871


Πάντως και αυτά που είχες σε adsl, αν είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία στο προφίλ σου..λίγα μου φαίνονται.. 12 είχες; Κανα 15 έπρεπε πιστεύω.. Μήπως είχε παίξει κανα προφίλ 12αρι; 

Γύρω στα 12,5-13,5 att σε adsl αν λάβουμε υπόψη το κάτι λίγο παραπάνω που προσθέτει το vdsl.. 
Αστικό κέντρο ε; Αν ναι..λίγο δύσκολο για παραπάνω..30 αν κατάφερνες να πιάσεις θα ήσουν θεός..  
Σε άλλο πάροχο με προφίλ 8b και σνρ6 ίσως πήγαινες καλύτερα..στον οτε δεν παίζουν αυτά..  
Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι έπρεπε να ήσουν λίγο παραπάνω..αλλά αν οι καταστάσεις δεν το επιτρέπουν.. Βλέπε εσωτερική καλωδίωση, κατάσταση χαλκού, crosstalk σε πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή.. Τι να κάνεις.. Δοκίμασε να τους το πεις μία..δεν έχεις να χάσεις τπτ..αλλά μην περιμένεις πολλά.. 

Παρόμοια περίπτωση από χρήστη εδώ σε εμάς.. Με μη σταθερή ταχύτητα όμως..24~28.. Και σε αγώνα με τους τεχνικούς για να πιάσει και αυτή τη ταχύτητα.. Βέβαια όταν παλιά ήταν στο 30/3 πακέτο η γραμμή για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο κλείδωνε αρκετά πιο καλά σε σχέση με το 50/5 πακέτο.. Το ίδιο καλά κλείδωνε και το adsl του παλαιότερα.. Σε πάροχο με σνρ6 είχε 18-19 νομίζω..σε οτε με σνρ9 να ήταν κανα 15~16; 

Από την άλλη και ο κούκος αν δεις σύμφωνα με το προφίλ του, με att 20,2 & σνρ8, έχει 37998/4998.. 
Άραγε τώρα πως πάει; Κούκε νέα; Το snr είναι όντως 8; Γιατί νομίζω ότι το είχες ρίξει;

----------


## Iris07

> Σε ποιο σημείο είσαι φίλε μου ;


->

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...34#post6692534

----------


## nino1908

Τα ωραία συνεχίζονται.Τον τελευταίο καιρό ρίχνουν νέα άσφαλτο στους δρόμους που πέρασε και δεν ακούμπησε η wind και μόλις ολοκληρώσει ο δήμος το έργο του θα τούς χαλάσουμε.Τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια στον Κολωνό πέρασε η ΕΥΔΑΠ που έσκαψε σχεδόν παντού έρχεται ο δήμος για νέους δρόμους και η wind δεν μπορεί να πάρει άδεια.Ειμαστε ένα απέραντο κωλοχανειο και αυτό μας αξίζει

----------


## Iris07

Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν ο Μπακογιάννης στην TV, και έλεγε για τα έργα που ετοιμάζονται να γίνουν στην Αθήνα..
και σε κάποια στιγμή είπε ότι ετοιμάζονται να γίνουν και αρκετές ασφαλτοστρώσεις στον δήμο γιατί το φαινόμενο με τις λακούβες δεν πάει άλλο..

Και εκείνη την στιγμή σκεφτόμουν, τον έχει ενημερώσει κανείς ότι η Wind και η Vodafone δεν τελειώσανε ακόμη με τα σκαψίματα ???  :Thinking:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν ο Μπακογιάννης στην TV, και έλεγε για τα έργα που ετοιμάζονται να γίνουν στην Αθήνα..
> και σε κάποια στιγμή είπε ότι ετοιμάζονται να γίνουν και αρκετές ασφαλτοστρώσεις στον δήμο γιατί το φαινόμενο με τις λακούβες δεν πάει άλλο..
> 
> Και εκείνη την στιγμή σκεφτόμουν, τον έχει ενημερώσει κανείς ότι η Wind και η Vodafone δεν τελειώσανε ακόμη με τα σκαψίματα ???


Κοίτα... εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι λακκούβες γίνονται γιατί σκάβουν μεγάλη επιφάνεια (σαν μεγάλο παραλληλόγραμμο) σε δρόμους και μετά δεν το γεμίζουν καλά και με τον καιρό γίνεται η καθίζηση κλπ...
Με τους άλλους που κάνουν κάνουν μικρές τομές και όπου κάνουν φρεάτια δεν μπαίνει άσφαλτος αλλά καπάκι, δε νομίζω ότι θα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως είναι ΚΡΙΜΑ να φτιαχτεί ο δρόμος και να είναι ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ και μετά από λίγο διάστημα να αρχίσουν να τον ^#@#%%^ με "χειρουργεία"...

----------


## junior147

> Κοίτα... εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι λακκούβες γίνονται γιατί σκάβουν μεγάλη επιφάνεια (σαν μεγάλο παραλληλόγραμμο) σε δρόμους και μετά δεν το γεμίζουν καλά και με τον καιρό γίνεται η καθίζηση κλπ...
> Με τους άλλους που κάνουν κάνουν μικρές τομές και όπου κάνουν φρεάτια δεν μπαίνει άσφαλτος αλλά καπάκι, δε νομίζω ότι θα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα...
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως είναι ΚΡΙΜΑ να φτιαχτεί ο δρόμος και να είναι ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ και μετά από λίγο διάστημα να αρχίσουν να τον ^#@#%%^ με "χειρουργεία"...


Σε μια οδό στο Μαρούσι. 
Δευτέρα πέρασαν άσφλατο, Τρίτη έσκαψε ο ΟΤΕ !!! 

Το είχα δει και δεν το πίστευα

----------


## endcer

Παντως αυτη η cnf ενγινιρινγ συνεχιζει να σκαβει για τον ΟΤΕ σε παρα πολλα σημεια !

----------


## Iris07

Εκεί που σκάβουνε βρήκανε γραμμές και μούφες του OTE ?

είναι δίπλα στα καφάο του OTE ?

----------


## endcer

Τους ειδα τωρα πανω απο την Λενορμαν να σκαβουνε σε αλλα σημεια . Διπλα στην τραπεζα πειραιως ενα και τα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που ακριβως ημουν με το μηχανακι και δεν σταματησα να τραβηξω καμια φωτο .

Στην πειραιως δεν ειδα καφαο κοντα .

----------


## Mormnak

> Τους ειδα τωρα πανω απο την Λενορμαν να σκαβουνε σε αλλα σημεια . Διπλα στην τραπεζα πειραιως ενα και τα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που ακριβως ημουν με το μηχανακι και δεν σταματησα να τραβηξω καμια φωτο .
> 
> Στην πειραιως δεν ειδα καφαο κοντα .


Αν λές σε αυτήν την Πειραιώς.... έχει ενα

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.99478...2!8i6656?hl=en

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Τους είδα και εγώ σκάβουν την Σαρπηδωνος γωνία με Ηρους

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 209217

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, κάτι γίνεται πάλι!

----------


## Kolonos

Καλημέρα και μπήκα σήμερα να έγραφα πως δουλεύουν εκεί αυτές τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες

----------


## Codehack

Μάγκες να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει κάπου το αρχείο στο οποίο είναι καταγεγραμμένες οι καμπίνες του Κολωνού, σε τι τεχνολογία θα αναβαθμιστούν (VDSL Vectoring/FTTH κ.τ.λ) και πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμες; Υπήρχε ένα αρχείο το οποίο είχε τους αριθμούς των καμπίνων κ.τ.λ αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά.

Επίσης, μόνο η Wind θα παρέχει VDSL Vectoring και FTTH ή και άλλες εταιρίες;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jkoukos

To πίνακα με τον προγραμματισμό για τον Κολωνό θα το βρεις εδώ και είναι τμήμα του αρχείου της ΕΕΤΤ για τις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει η Wind.

Μέχρι σήμερα ανάπτυξη δικτύου FTTC (VDSL Vectoring) και FTTH, μέσω του προγραμματισμού της ΕΕΤΤ, έχουν αναλάβει οι Cosmote, Vodafone και Wind.

----------


## Iris07

Στον Κολωνό βέβαια θα δώσουν όσες εταιρίες θέλουν να αγοράσουν την υπηρεσία μετά από την Wind!

----------


## Eliaskat

Άγιε μου Βασίλη , θέλω Vdsl φέτος ήμουν και γ@μω τα παιδιά....

----------


## Kolonos

> Άγιε μου Βασίλη , θέλω Vdsl φέτος ήμουν και γ@μω τα παιδιά....


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :Respekt:

----------


## hmoiratoxei

Καλησπέρα, το 446-362 του Κολωνού δεν το βλέπω σε καμιά λίστα. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί; Δεν θα αποκτήσω πότε vdsl εγώ στην περιοχή;

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα..
Απ' ότι βλέπω το καφάο σου OTE βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...67!4d23.709778

και είναι σχετικά μακριά από το Α/Κ (Αστικό Κέντρο) της περιοχής.

Δυστυχώς η Wind σε άφησε εκτός αναβάθμισης σε αυτήν την φάση..

Όλοι οι πάροχοι που κάνανε έργα σε όλη την Ελλάδα αφήσανε ένα μικρό ποσοστό από καφάο εκτός αναβάθμισης
στην παρούσα φάση, σε κάθε περιοχή που κάνανε έργα..

Αυτά κανονικά θα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν κάποια στιγμή,
με κάποια νέα ετήσια αναβάθμιση, που βγαίνει μία φορά τον χρόνο..
και τα δελτία τύπου μπαίνουν εδώ:

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/

- - - Updated - - -

Τι ταχύτητα πιάνεις τώρα ?

----------


## hmoiratoxei

Καλησπέρα, πιάνω 9391 kbps/1021 kbps. Δηλαδή να μην ελπίζω ούτε για το 2020 ε?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα, πιάνω 9391 kbps/1021 kbps. Δηλαδή να μην ελπίζω ούτε για το 2020 ε?




Off Topic


		Ένας καλός έλεγχος στη καλωδίωση & snr6 (όχι σε οτε) αν το αντέχει η γραμμή σου.. Θα τσιμπήσεις κάτι λίγο..  
Η speed booster αν δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις μέχρι να έρθει το φως στο τούνελ.. 
Ειδάλλως καλή υπομονή..όπως και άλλοι από εμάς.. Μας έτυχε η wind..τι να κάνουμε.. Βέβαια μπορεί να ευθύνονται και άλλοι φορείς 
για την καθυστέρηση και όχι μόνο ο πάροχος..

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα, πιάνω 9391 kbps/1021 kbps. Δηλαδή να μην ελπίζω ούτε για το 2020 ε?


Μάλλον όχι δυστυχώς..
εκτός και της έρθει ξαφνικά της Wind ότι μπορεί να αναβαθμίσει και το δικό σου καφάο..

Ίσως εξαρτάται λίγο και από το τι είναι να δώσει στα γειτονικά σου καφάο εκεί.. VDSL ή FTTH..

Καμιά φορά μπορούν να ρίξουν σε μία καμπίνα VDSL 2 κοντινά καφάο ADSL του OTE..

----------


## spant

Καλησπέρα κ απο μένα παιδιά,

Μένω Σεπόλια ( Δράμας και Δυρραχειου), και δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω καμμία πρόοδο στο θέμα. Η ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ είναι τραγική και η απορία μου είναι πωσ γίνεται να είμαστε 2 χλμ απο το κέντρο της Αθήνας και να μην έχουμε vdsl.

Γνωρίζει κανείς τπτ?

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## hmoiratoxei

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα κ απο μένα παιδιά,
> 
> Μένω Σεπόλια ( Δράμας και Δυρραχειου), και δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω καμμία πρόοδο στο θέμα. Η ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ είναι τραγική και η απορία μου είναι πωσ γίνεται να είμαστε 2 χλμ απο το κέντρο της Αθήνας και να μην έχουμε vdsl.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τπτ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,


Καλημέρα και  :Welcome: 

Γίνονται τώρα τα έργα.. είμασταν προς το τέλος των έργων.. και δυστυχώς υπάχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση..
αλλά βρες και πέσμου τον αριθμό του καφάο σου OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση,
για να σου πω περισσότερα..

Θα τον βρεις από μία λίστα, 
ή αλλιώς..

Δες το τρόπο εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

Να δεις την σειρά που θα βρεις να λέει Κολωνός..

** Επίσης αυτός ο αριθμός αναφέρεται και στο κουτί του OTE που είναι έξω από το σπίτι σου, εάν μπορείς να τον δεις.*

----------


## spant

> Καλημέρα και 
> 
> Γίνονται τώρα τα έργα.. είμασταν προς το τέλος των έργων.. και δυστυχώς υπάχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση..
> αλλά βρες και πέσμου τον αριθμό του καφάο σου OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση,
> για να σου πω περισσότερα..
> 
> Θα τον βρεις από μία λίστα, 
> ή αλλιώς..
> 
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, ο αριθμος είναι 446-445.

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν εσύ είσαι τυχερός,
καθώς το καφάο αυτό θα αναβαθμιστεί με νέα καμπίνα VDSL από την Wind..
και θα είναι έτοιμο, *κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο 2020..*

446-445446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ445VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020
Το καφάο αυτό βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...05972!4d23.717

Photo:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0060...7i13312!8i6656

Μπορείς να περάσεις να δεις εάν τυχόν έχει βάλει ήδη η Wind την νέα καμπίνα κάπου εκεί δίπλα..
καθώς έχει βάλει κάποιες καμπίνες VDSL στην περιοχή σας..

Επίσης θα ήταν καλό εάν ο OTE έχει αλλάξει αυτό το καφάο βάζοντας ένα νέο γκρι ADSL,
καθώς συνήθως χρειάζεται να γίνει και αυτό.. 
για τα πολύ παλιά καφάο ADSL του OTE.

----------


## spant

> Λοιπόν εσύ είσαι τυχερός,
> καθώς το καφάο αυτό θα αναβαθμιστεί με νέα καμπίνα VDSL από την Wind..
> και θα είναι έτοιμο, *κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο 2020..*
> 
> 446-445446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ445VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020
> Το καφάο αυτό βρίσκεται εδώ:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...05972!4d23.717
> 
> Photo:
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, προς το παρόν επειδή περνάω απο κει κάθε μέρα δεν εχω δει κατι.

Ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει όντως εντός 2020.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σου.

----------


## Iris07

Ακόμη αυτό το πράσινο καφάο κάθεται εκεί ?
Και ο ΟΤΕ έχει αλλάξει κάμποσα καφάο του στην περιοχή σας..

π.χ.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...34#post6535634

----------


## spant

> Ακόμη αυτό το πράσινο καφάο κάθεται εκεί ?
> Και ο ΟΤΕ έχει αλλάξει κάμποσα καφάο του στην περιοχή σας..
> 
> π.χ.
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...34#post6535634


Καλημέρα,

Δυστυχώς ακόμη αυτο το πράσινο έχουμε ( φαινεται είμαστε νοσταλγοί του παρελθόντος εδώ).

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.

Αυτά τα παλιά καφάο, εκτός του ότι είναι κάμποσο οξιδωμένα στις επαφές τους,
έχουν το παλιό σύστημα ένωσης καλωδίων με βίδες..

ενώ τα καινούργια έχουν άλλον νεότερο τρόπο,
ο οποίος είναι καλύτερος για να ενωθεί το ADSL καφάο με μία καμπίνα VDSL.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα κ απο μένα παιδιά,
> 
> Μένω Σεπόλια ( Δράμας και Δυρραχειου), και δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω καμμία πρόοδο στο θέμα. Η ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ είναι τραγική και η απορία μου είναι *πωσ γίνεται να είμαστε 2 χλμ απο το κέντρο της Αθήνας και να μην έχουμε vdsl.*
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τπτ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,




Off Topic



Θα ξεφύγω λίγο.. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο τα τηλέφωνα.. Εδώ υπάρχουν περιοχές στην Αττική που δεν έχουν αποχετεύσεις την ώρα που η επαρχία έχει..  :Thumb down:

----------


## Eliaskat

Xoxoxoxoxoxo

Χρονια πολλά γειτονοι...


https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...7!4d23.7073234

----------


## Iris07

Έλα βρε.. τι έγινε σου έφερε το δώρο ο 'Αι Βασίλης ??  :Very Happy: 

Άντε.. με το καλό!!  :Wink: 

Πολύ θα ήθελα να είχα μία πλήρης εικόνα τι έχει κάνει η Wind στην περιοχή σας!  :Cool: 

Πάντως αυτό που βλέπω έως τώρα είναι ότι η Wind έχει βάλει καμπίνες σε όλες τις πλευρές της περιοχής σας..
Μπορεί να είναι σχετικά καλά τα πράγματα τελικά..

----------


## Eliaskat

Ο Αγιος Βασιλης μας δουλευει....

Γυρω γυρω καμπινες και Vdsl τιποτα... οτι να ναι.....

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ο Αγιος Βασιλης μας δουλευει....
> 
> Γυρω γυρω καμπινες και Vdsl τιποτα... οτι να ναι.....


+1...  :Twisted Evil:  
Τι μου θύμησες τώρα με το γύρω γύρω.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95GAa5fdzG8
 :ROFL:

----------


## Iris07

Εεε εντάξει, υπάρχουν πράγματα να γίνουν..  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

Μήπως θέλει κάνεις 100άρα + Full τηλέφωνο με 35 ευρώ ??

Τόσο το δίνει τώρα η Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μήπως θέλει κάνεις 100άρα + Full τηλέφωνο με 35 ευρώ ??
> 
> Τόσο το δίνει τώρα η Wind!


Και μένα μου έβγαλε διαφήμιση ο οτες το 50Μ πριν με 32.90.. :Razz:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Καλή Χρονιά παιδιά.
Ευχάριστα  νέα

----------


## Iris07

Ωπ!
Άρχισε έργα και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.. ?

Μπράβο!  :Cool: 

Καθώς πλέον οι πάροχοι βάζουν και πολλές FTTH καμπίνες.. 
τώρα θα είναι πιο χαλαρός ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για να φτιάξει τις VDSL..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλή Χρονιά παιδιά.
> Ευχάριστα  νέα


τελεια ! η καμπινα ειναι της wind ; σε τι οδο εισαι; .

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Ναι είναι της wind και βρίσκεται στην Αντιγόνης και Λένορμαν 




> τελεια ! η καμπινα ειναι της wind ; σε τι οδο εισαι; .

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε...Λοιπόν σήμερα που πέρασα από Παλαμιδιου είδα ότι έχουν σκάψει δίπλα και από τις 2 καινουριες καμπίνες που έχουν βάλει.Ξέρει κανείς ..Μηπως για να ενώσουν επιτέλους τις γραμμές?Άντε να κατέβουν πιο κάτω Παλαμιδιου και Πλάτωνος να δούμε άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## Eliaskat

εχουν να βαλουν αρκετες καμπινες ακομα

----------


## Iris07

Άντε.. για να έρθουν και από εμάς μετά..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Άστρους και βίαντος γωνία

----------


## PETM2387

καμπίνα 446-151 Σεπόλια στην Αυλώνος και Καλαμά σήμερα, έχουν σκάψει στη νέα καμπίνα, να υποθέσω για το ρεύμα;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mormnak

Αντε να δούμε σε ποσο χρόνο θα τις δώσει σε διαθεσιμότητα η Wind μόλις πάρουν ρεύμα..  :Razz:

----------


## akiss

Έχουν σκάψει και 1 ακόμα μετά τον γαλαξία, αλλά λόγω κίνησης δεν μπορεσα να το πάρω φώτο, και δεν έχουν σκάψει στον γαλαξία γιατί έχει παρκαρισμένα οχήματα.Ολα ειναι στην αυλωνος

----------


## PETM2387

Μακάρι να μην εξαντλήσουν το περιθώριο για τέλος 1ου τριμήνου 2020, και να αποδοθεί γρηγορότερα σε λιανική διάθεση.

----------


## Iris07

Εάν δεν θυμάσαι καλά στην τελευταία ανακοίνωση της EETT η Wind έβαλε τον Κολωνό για Q4 2020..  :Razz: 

Βασικά αφού κατάλαβε και η ίδια ότι ο προγραμματισμός για τα έργα της είναι χάλια μαύρα..
έδωσε παράταση σε όσες περιοχές της έχουν μείνει 1+ χρόνο..

.. και όπως, και ότι, της βγει!!  :Cool:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Ηρούς γωνία Σαρπηδώνος

----------


## Iris07

Ααα.. κάτι κάνει και η Wind!

Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## Mormnak

> Ηρούς γωνία Σαρπηδώνος


Αν ειναι δυνατον...που την βάλανε ακριβώς έξω από την πόρτα του ανθρώπου!!  Σαν δεν ντρέπεται αυτή η Wind που εγκλωβίζει τον κόσμο με κάτι  παλιοκαρούλια και σωλήνες και κάτι παλιοκαμπίνες...  :Razz:  Αίσχος!  :ROFL:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Αν ειναι δυνατον...που την βάλανε ακριβώς έξω από την πόρτα του ανθρώπου!!  Σαν δεν ντρέπεται αυτή η Wind που εγκλωβίζει τον κόσμο με κάτι  παλιοκαρούλια και σωλήνες και κάτι παλιοκαμπίνες...  Αίσχος!


Και να βάλει αυτός internet και να σέρνεται και να αναρωτιέται γιατί και τελικά να μάθει ότι δεν παίρνει Internet από την καμπίνα έξω από το σπίτι του αλλά από την άλλη που είναι 4 τετράγωνα πιο πάνω... χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Iris07

Πόσους μήνες έχουμε να δούμε κουλούρα εμείς..  :Razz: 

έχει μαυρίσει το μάτι μας!  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχουν σκάψει και 1 ακόμα μετά τον γαλαξία, αλλά λόγω κίνησης δεν μπορεσα να το πάρω φώτο, και δεν έχουν σκάψει στον γαλαξία γιατί έχει παρκαρισμένα οχήματα.Ολα ειναι στην αυλωνος


Είναι περίεργο που θέλω να δω τέτοια σκαψίματα και εδώ σε εμάς επιτέλους;  :Embarassed:   :Worthy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Πόσους μήνες έχουμε να δούμε κουλούρα εμείς.. 
> 
> έχει μαυρίσει το μάτι μας!


 :Vava:  :Razz:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Εντωμεταξύ είναι τα μοναδικά σκαψίματα που δεν μας ενοχλούν, τα υπόλοιπα λέμε έλος πάλι σκάψανε  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## angel_n

> καμπίνα 446-151 Σεπόλια στην Αυλώνος και Καλαμά σήμερα, έχουν σκάψει στη νέα καμπίνα, να υποθέσω για το ρεύμα;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 210470


Χθες βράδυ είδα σκάψιμο και στην καμπίνα στην Αυλώνος και Αθανάτων.

----------


## nino1908

Επίσης Κρέοντος και Λένορμαν μπροστά από την σάπιο πράσινη καμπίνα

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εντωμεταξύ είναι τα μοναδικά σκαψίματα που δεν μας ενοχλούν, τα υπόλοιπα λέμε έλος πάλι σκάψανε


Δεν έχεις και άδικο.. :Razz:  
Το ότι θα σηκωθεί ντουμάνι από σκόνη είναι άλλη φάση βέβαια.. :Whistle:

----------


## akiss

> Δεν έχεις και άδικο.. 
> Το ότι θα σηκωθεί ντουμάνι από σκόνη είναι άλλη φάση βέβαια..




μπροστά στην σκόνη που βγάζουν εδώ, για την υπογειοποίηση του τρένου, αυτά είναι πταίσματα.... Κάθε μέρα το αμάξι είναι καφέ, και στο σπίτι δεν προλαβαίνουμε να ξεσκονίσουμε... :Razz:   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## endcer

Εχει αρχισει και σκαβει σε παρα πολλα σημεια η δεδηε απο τι βλεπω . Σε εμας που δεν ειναι στα σχεδια για αναβαθμιση το καφαο , τι κανουμε ? Περιμενουμε για κατι αλλο ? η μετακομιζουμε ?

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες καφάο OTE που δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν..

Αυτά που είναι κοντά στο A/K (Αστικό Κέντρο) της περιοχής σας, (έως ~ 550 μέτρα)
τα οποία κάποια στιγμή θα πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH.

- Τα έργα αυτά *δεν* ανακοινώνονται από την EETT

Και ένα ποσοστό από από άλλα τα οποία είναι μακριά..
(ανάμεσα σε αυτά που αναβαθμίζονται τώρα..)
και τα οποία κάποια στιγμή.. άγνωστο πότε..
πρέπει να τα πάρει κάποιος πάροχος είτε για FTTH είτε για VDSL..

- Τα έργα αυτά ανακοινώνονται από την EETT

Χλωμό το κόβω πάντως να ενδιαφερθεί άμεσα, άλλος πάροχος για την περιοχή της Wind..  :Thinking: 

- Σε ποιά από τις 2 ανήκεις ?  :Cool:

----------


## endcer

446-319 23.712194 37.993694 

Αυτο ειναι το δικο μου , τι λες απο τα δυο να ισχυει ?

----------


## Iris07

Βλέπω πάνω από 600+ μέτρα, λογικά στην 2η..

Εδώ είναι το καφάο..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...94!4d23.712194

Είσαι κάτω από την Λένορμαν..
λογικά θα περίμενα να αναβαθμίσουν όλα αυτά τα καφάο, κάτω από την Λένορμαν, προς Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος..

Δεν σου δείχνει καθόλου διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL από το A/K ?

Σε δικό σου σπίτι μένεις ?
Εάν όχι θα το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά για μετακόμιση!  :Cool:

----------


## Mormnak

800+μ. στην δικιά μου περίπτωση και παίρνω 30αρι( Cosmote)  από Α/Κ Κολωνού....πιο πάνω δεν πάει..  :Razz: 
λογικά θα του δίνει αν ειναι έως 1000μ.

----------


## akiss

έσκαψαν και στον Γαλαξία και στο επόμενο.όποτε όλη η αύλωνος είναι σκαμμένη πλέον.

----------


## Iris07

Πωπω μπάζα, για ένα καλώδιο..  :Cool: 

Επαρχία που βάζουν ένα στύλο και φέρνουν το καλώδιο εναέρια.. είναι πιο εύκολα..

----------


## endcer

Δεν εχω καθολου διαθεσιμοτητα για VDSL απο κανεναν παροχο δυστυχως...

Δεν ειναι δικο μου σπιτι με ενοικιο μενω αλλα δυσκολο να φυγω γιατι τα ενοικια σε αλλες περιοχες ειναι στο θεο...Καμια περιοχη με φτηνα σχετικα ενοικια και vdsl η ινα ? χαχα

----------


## Iris07

Κυψέλη κοντά Άνω Κυψέλη.. έχουμε γεμίσει με ξένους..

Καλά είναι και στην Νέα Κυψέλη προς τα δικαστήρια.. εκεί έχει έτοιμη και Vodafone..
Έχουμε και Inalan!  :Cool: 

Πιστεύω μπορείς να βρεις καλές τιμές..
(διάβαζα μάλιστα ότι αρχίσανε να πέφτουν τώρα οι τιμές κοντά στο κέντρο..)

Άμα γίνει και το μετρό.. μάλλον θα αρχίσουν να ανεβαίνουν πάλι!  :Razz: 

Το κακό με την Wind είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τίποτα, τι θα κάνει με τα καφάο που άφησε..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πωπω μπάζα, για ένα καλώδιο.. 
> 
> Επαρχία που βάζουν ένα στύλο και φέρνουν το καλώδιο εναέρια.. είναι πιο εύκολα..


Με πρόλαβες..  :Razz: 
Αυτό είναι σκάψιμο..  :Rock On:

----------


## Eliaskat

Λενορμαν & Κρεοντος 

ελπιζω οτι δεν εχει ξαναμπει.

----------


## Iris07

Ζωηρό τον βλέπω τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ τώρα!
Φαίνεται πως δεν έχει πιά πολλές καμπίνες VDSL να φτιάξει στην Αθήνα..  :Cool: 

O OTE και η Vodafone FTTH βάζουν τώρα..

----------


## GregoirX23

Και εμείς τελευταίοι και καταϊδρωμένοι..  :Cool:

----------


## Serj7

Στα "μέσα" Σεπόλια (Κρέοντος,Αντιγόνης, Δωδώνης,Δόρδου,Φοινίκης, Δράμας κτλ)
ούτε καν κίνηση για σκάψιμο για καμπίνες !! Καμία σωτηρία!!!!

----------


## Mormnak

> Στα "μέσα" Σεπόλια (Κρέοντος,Αντιγόνης, Δωδώνης,Δόρδου,Φοινίκης, Δράμας κτλ)
> ούτε καν κίνηση για σκάψιμο για καμπίνες !! Καμία σωτηρία!!!!


Πάντως μερικά εως και αρκετά παλιά καφάο μπορω να πω πως τα εχει αφήσει εκτος η Wind...ελπίζω να κάνει καμια κίνηση ο Οτες ή η Vodafone μπας και πάρουμε και οι υπολοιποι την αναβάθμιση.. :Popcorn:  :headscratch:

----------


## akiss

την έκλεισαν.

----------


## Mormnak

> την έκλεισαν.


για τσέκαρε...σου βγάζει διαθεσιμο VDSL? και τι ταχύτητα... :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Δεν αποκλείεται πάντως να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα σε κάποιες καμπίνες..
πριν ακόμη τελειώσουν όλα τα έργα στην περιοχή σας..  :Cool:

----------


## Mormnak

Με δοκιμή που έκανα...βάζωντας την διεύθυνση του σπιτιου που ειναι η καμπίνα... Αυλωνος 125(Google Maps) δεν δίνει ακόμα για VDSL στο site της WInd.

https://www.google.gr/maps/place/Αυλ....7192698?hl=el

Cosmote..

----------


## GregoirX23

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> την έκλεισαν.


Άραγε, πότε θα γίνουν τα εγκαίνια; 
Θα κόψουν κ κορδέλα; :Smile:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Όσες είναι έτοιμες με ρεύμα αλλά και να έχει περαστεί η ίνα, θέλουν 2 εβδομάδες έως και 2 μήνες να το δοκιμάσουν και να το δώσουν εμπορικά (σε κάποιους θα δώσουν νωρίτερα για να κάνουν το beta testing)

----------


## Iris07

Προυπόθεση βέβαια να έχουν τελειώσει και τον κορμό με τις οπτικές ίνες στο μέρος αυτό, μέχρι το A/K..

----------


## junior147

> Στα "μέσα" Σεπόλια (Κρέοντος,Αντιγόνης, Δωδώνης,Δόρδου,Φοινίκης, Δράμας κτλ)
> ούτε καν κίνηση για σκάψιμο για καμπίνες !! Καμία σωτηρία!!!!


Γιατί ρε φίλε δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος με την 10αρα ;; 
Εδώ καλά καλά δεν έχουν σήμα τα κινητά και με ζόρι βγάζεις κλήση.

----------


## Eliaskat

Ουτε προς Ακ Πλατωνος εχουν τελειώσει με τις καμπινες .
πχ στην γειτονια μου δεν εχουν αλλαξει ακομα καμπινα αν και ειναι μεσα στα πλανα τους...
πολυ φοβαμαι οτι απλα θα δωσουν Vdsl σε μερικες καμπινες και μετα αντε γειααααααα

----------


## endcer

Και για ποιο λογο θα μου πειτε να ασχοληθουν με τον κολωνο και τα σεπολια ?? Αφου μονο γεροι εχουν μεινει , που δεν τους νοιαζει η ταχυτητα του νετ.. 

Πρεπει να μετακομισω καπου με 100 up kai down ...

----------


## Serj7

Πάντως σε αυτό που λες endcer δεν ισχύει καθόλου !

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί ρε φίλε δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος με την 10αρα ;; ������
> Εδώ καλά καλά δεν έχουν σήμα τα κινητά και με ζόρι βγάζεις κλήση.


Χαχαχα σωστό και αυτό !!

----------


## endcer

Αμα συγκρινεις τον Κολωνο του 2003 και τον Κολωνο του 2019 η μερα με την νυχτα κυριολεκτικα ...

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Τον κορμό τον έχουν φτιάξανε εδώ και 2-3 μήνες. Αυτό φάνηκε όταν πέρναγαν τις ίνες στην Λενορμάν που άπλα τις άφηναν στην Λενορμάν. 

Αρχές Δεκέμβρη σκάψανε πάλι για να ενώσουν τις καμπίνες με τον κορμό στην Λενορμάν!  

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...31#post6709531




> Προυπόθεση βέβαια να έχουν τελειώσει και τον κορμό με τις οπτικές ίνες στο μέρος αυτό, μέχρι το A/K..

----------


## angel_n

Πριν λίγες μέρες πλήρωσα το λογαριασμό σε μια άσχετη Wind, στη Νέα Σμύρνη. 
Πληρώνω και μου λέει ο υπάλληλος, γιατί δεν έχετε κανει ακόμη αναβάθμιση σε VDSL, δεν σας ενδιαφέρει; 
Μα γιατί δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα του λέω, ακόμη στο σκάψιμο είμαστε στην Αυλώνος. 
Όχι, μου λέει, το σύστημα μου βγάζει ότι έχετε διαθεσιμότητα. Και μου έδωσε και προσφορά μάλιστα, 50άρα, 30 ευρώ τελική τιμή, με δωρεάν ρούτερ, χωρίς τέλος ενεργοποίησης και τα κλασικά στο σταθερό.
Ήμουν στο τρέξιμο και δεν το συνέχισα, πήρα την προσφορά και του λέω οκ θα το δω.

Βάζοντας αριθμό τηλεφώνου στο σάιτ της Wind, μου βγάζει ότι η περιοχή μου τρέχει με 24  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Τα γνωστά παραμύθια. Γείτονας στον Κολωνό πλήρωνε στον ote vdsl γιατί τον έπεισαν ότι υποστηρίζει ευτυχώς το κατάλαβε γρήγορα

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πριν λίγες μέρες πλήρωσα το λογαριασμό σε μια άσχετη Wind, στη Νέα Σμύρνη. 
> Πληρώνω και μου λέει ο υπάλληλος, γιατί δεν έχετε κανει ακόμη αναβάθμιση σε VDSL, δεν σας ενδιαφέρει; 
> Μα γιατί δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα του λέω, ακόμη στο σκάψιμο είμαστε στην Αυλώνος. 
> Όχι, μου λέει, το σύστημα μου βγάζει ότι έχετε διαθεσιμότητα. Και μου έδωσε και προσφορά μάλιστα, 50άρα, 30 ευρώ τελική τιμή, με δωρεάν ρούτερ, χωρίς τέλος ενεργοποίησης και τα κλασικά στο σταθερό.
> Ήμουν στο τρέξιμο και δεν το συνέχισα, πήρα την προσφορά και του λέω οκ θα το δω.
> 
> Βάζοντας αριθμό τηλεφώνου στο σάιτ της Wind, μου βγάζει ότι η περιοχή μου τρέχει με 24


Άμα κάνουν καλές προσφορές, να το σκεφτόμαστε που λέει ο λόγος.. 
Ποια είναι τα κλασικά στο σταθερό; Αυτά που έχει κ στο site; 
Πάντως με τη σελίδα της διαθεσιμότητας κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν.. Θέλει ανανέωση/update πως το λένε..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα γνωστά παραμύθια. Γείτονας στον Κολωνό πλήρωνε στον ote vdsl γιατί τον έπεισαν ότι υποστηρίζει ευτυχώς το κατάλαβε γρήγορα


Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και αυτά τα ευτράπελα.. Αλίμονο όμως αν χρεώνεται ο πελάτης σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις..

----------


## angel_n

> Ποια είναι τα κλασικά στο σταθερό; Αυτά που έχει κ στο site;


Δεν έχω δει τι έχει στο σάιτ. Απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά, 1500 προς κινητά Wind και 300 προς τα υπολοιπα κινητά, αυτά μου έγραψε εμένα.

----------


## geokart

> Ουτε προς Ακ Πλατωνος εχουν τελειώσει με τις καμπινες .
> πχ στην γειτονια μου δεν εχουν αλλαξει ακομα καμπινα αν και ειναι μεσα στα πλανα τους...
> πολυ φοβαμαι οτι απλα θα δωσουν Vdsl σε μερικες καμπινες και μετα αντε γειααααααα


Καλημέρα φίλε.Εσυ σε ποιο Καφαο ανήκεις εγώ στο 372 και που είχαν βάλει γραμμές και γραμμές υποτίθεται..Αλλά ξεχασμένο και οξυδωμενο το βλέπω να μένει.Και γω αυτό φοβάμαι και ξενερώνω γιατί το σπίτι μου εδώ είναι και δε μπορώ να μετακομίσω.αλλα δε βλέπω να μας υπολογίζουν πλέον εδώ στην περιοχή μας...Μας έχουν πολύ υποβαθμίσει δυστηχως... Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα του 2020.

----------


## nino1908

Δεν είναι μόνο η ακ.πλατωνος είναι η μισή Αθήνα χωρίς vdsl Μεταξουργείο Σεπόλια Κολωνός και όπου αλλού έχει αναλάβει η WIND

----------


## Iris07

Ο φίλος ανήκει στο διπλανό A/K..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...28#post6690228

αλλά ας κάνει υπομονή.. η Wind έχει πει για τέλος του 2020 για όλους μας..
και όπως της βγουν τα έργα.. άλλος νωρίτερα.. και άλλος αργότερα! 

(τρομάρα της..) :-|

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν έχω δει τι έχει στο σάιτ. Απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά, 1500 προς κινητά Wind και 300 προς τα υπολοιπα κινητά, αυτά μου έγραψε εμένα.


https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...e-play-50-plus
Καλούτσικη προσφορά.. 
Δίνουν και αυτό..

----------


## angel_n

> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...e-play-50-plus
> Καλούτσικη προσφορά.. 
> Δίνουν και αυτό..


Μωρέ ας γινει η ενεργοποιηση και στην προσφορά θα τα βρουμε  :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μωρέ ας γινει η ενεργοποιηση και στην προσφορά θα τα βρουμε


Όσο για τις παροχές που δίνουν δώρο.. Προσοχή στα ψιλά γράμματα.. Ψάξε στο φόρουμ..

----------


## sgatz

Παιδιά εμένα η καμπίνα είναι η 440 που είναι Αψού και Αμφιαράου γωνία. Η ειρωνία είναι ότι στα 15 μέτρα έχει γραμμή οπτικών η wind που πάει στη ΔΕΗ στη Δυρραχίου.... Να υποθέσω ότι κι αυτή πάει 4/20 η παραπέρα;

----------


## Iris07

Αυτή η ημερομηνία είναι υποτίθεται η "μέγιστη" τελική..

Κανονικά λέμε *έως* τέλος του 2020..
και μπορεί να είναι οκ κάποια στιγμή μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα..

----------


## akiss

σήμερα στην αυλωνος φτιάχνουν τα πεζοδρόμια.

----------


## sgatz

Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει κινητικότητα και ελπίζω αφού τελείωσε η Αυλώνος να αρχίσουν και κάτω από τη Δυρραχίου...

----------


## nino1908

η CNF engineering αυτες τις ημερες αλλαζει τo υπογειο καλώδιο σε ενα κομματι της οδου άστρους,δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με το vdsl

- - - Updated - - -

Βοσπόρου και λ Κωνσταντινουπόλεως εργασίες οπτικών ινών

----------


## George978

σημερα το πρωι σεπολια, απο τις 3 το πρωι μεχρι και τις 11 περιπου δεν ειχα καθολου ιντερνετ, μπετο - δεν συγχρονιζε καν. Κανεις αλλος? στο γηπεδακι του τριτωνα αυτο
wind παροχος

----------


## junior147

> σημερα το πρωι σεπολια, απο τις 3 το πρωι μεχρι και τις 11 περιπου δεν ειχα καθολου ιντερνετ, μπετο - δεν συγχρονιζε καν. Κανεις αλλος? στο γηπεδακι του τριτωνα αυτο
> wind παροχος


Μπορεί να σου άλλαξαν την παλιά πράσινη καμπίνα με καινούργια. Και μετά πριν κάνα 5 μηνο για μια μέρα δεν είχα για αυτό το λόγο

----------


## Mormnak

> σημερα το πρωι σεπολια, απο τις 3 το πρωι μεχρι και τις 11 περιπου δεν ειχα καθολου ιντερνετ, μπετο - δεν συγχρονιζε καν. Κανεις αλλος? στο γηπεδακι του τριτωνα αυτο
> wind παροχος


Ο συγχρονισμος της ταχύτητας είναι ίδιος?? ή άλλαξε κάτι προς το καλύτερο? :Thinking:

----------


## akiss

Εγώ στην αυλωνος είμαι απο τις 10 χωρίς ιντερνετ + τηλ. Στις καμπινες δεν ειναι κανεις.

----------


## Mormnak

> Εγώ στην αυλωνος είμαι απο τις 10 χωρίς ιντερνετ + τηλ. Στις καμπινες δεν ειναι κανεις.


4 ώρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο? Μήπως επικοινώνησες να μάθεις τι γίνεται με τον πάροχό σου?

----------


## akiss

είμαι σε ραντεβού συνεχόμενα σε πελάτες.  Η γυναικα μου, μου το ειπε.

----------


## George978

> Ο συγχρονισμος της ταχύτητας είναι ίδιος?? ή άλλαξε κάτι προς το καλύτερο?




συγχρονισμος ειναι τα ιδια, αλλα φορτωνει πιο γρηγορα σελιδες εχω παρατηρησει. Μπορει να ειναι και placebo αλλα δεν νομιζω...πιο σπιρτοζικο εγινε

----------


## Mormnak

> συγχρονισμος ειναι τα ιδια, αλλα φορτωνει πιο γρηγορα σελιδες εχω παρατηρησει. Μπορει να ειναι και placebo αλλα δεν νομιζω...πιο σπιρτοζικο εγινε


Πάντως σε μερικές διευθύνσεις που έβαλα για Αυλώνος κοντά στις νέες καμπίνες που έβαλε η WIND... πχ... Αυλώνος 125...ακόμα ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL....  :Thumb down: 



Άντε να δούμε πότε θα πάμε παρακάτω....(δοκίμασα και τα νούμερα.... Αυλώνος 15...35..50...ακριβώς τα ίδια...μόνο ADSL)

----------


## akiss

εκεί δοκίμασα και εγώ χωρίς επιτυχία.

----------


## nino1908

Αν δεν δουλέψουν τα ανεμιστηρακια δεν έχει vdsl

----------


## PETM2387

Περπατάω έξω, και περνάω απο τις καμπίνες να τις "ακούσω" αλλά δεν, τίποτα, zero στην Αυλώνος

----------


## Iris07

Και πάλι θέλει 1 μήνα +/- για δοκιμές για να δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα..
εφόσων όλα τα άλλα έχουν γίνει..

----------


## introscan

καλησπέρα παιδιά, εγώ που είμαι στην 446-417 και δεν την βρίσκω καν εδώ
446-415	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	415	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q4/2020																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																										
446-418	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	418	FTTH	Q4/2020																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																										
446-419	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	419	FTTH	Q4/2020																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																										
446-420	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	420	FTTH	Q4/2020																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																										
446-423	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	423	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q4/2020			

τι παίζει??

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα..
Το καφάο σου OTE πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδώ πέρα..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...17!4d23.714611

Μετράω μία απόσταση περί τα 510+ μέτρα από το A/K της περιοχής σας..

Οπότε βασικά πρέπει ισχύουν όσα έλεγα στον φίλο εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post6746093

για τα καφάο του OTE που απέχουν έως 550 μέτρα απο το A/K..

Δηλαδή περιμένεις κάποια στιγμή την Wind να κάνει ξεχωριστά νέα έργα για FTTH..
Πότε θα τα κάνει.. ??
Άγνωστο!

Σου δίνουν κάποιο VDSL από το A/K ?

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως βλέπω, τα είχαμε ξαναπεί..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post6558921

Ισχύουν ότι λέγαμε..

----------


## introscan

δεν ξέρω θα το ρωτήσω,αν και είμαι σε σκέψη για μεταφορά του σταθερού από οτε σε wind αυτη την περίοδο...

----------


## George978

> δεν ξέρω θα το ρωτήσω,αν και είμαι σε σκέψη για μεταφορά του σταθερού από οτε σε wind αυτη την περίοδο...


εγω αυτο εκανα πριν κανα μην, πληρωνω τα μισα και εχω την ιδια ακριβως γραμμη, μονο το ονομα του παροχου αλλαξε

----------


## junior147

Ακριβώς το ίδιο και εγώ. Έληξε το συμβόλαιο και μου είπαν από 31€ στα 27.90€.... 
Και η wind χωρίς router μου το άφησε 18.90€

----------


## Mormnak

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο και εγώ. Έληξε το συμβόλαιο και μου είπαν από 31€ στα 27.90€.... 
> Και η wind χωρίς router μου το άφησε 18.90€


τι πρόγραμμα?? με τηλεφωνία και τι ταχύτητα ιντερνετ?? γιατί με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα που λήγει σε μερικούς μήνες...  :Smile:

----------


## akiss

Άσχημα νέα. Πέτυχα ενα τεχνικό της intrakat στην καμπίνα μου. Από ότι είδα σύνδεε το ρεύμα. Τον ρώτησα αν έχει καμιά ιδέα πότε θα δούμε φως και μου είπε οτι θα αργήσει πάρα πολύ, επειδή είναι να συνδεθούν περίπου 400 καμπίνες.... :Sorry:

----------


## Mormnak

> Άσχημα νέα. Πέτυχα ενα τεχνικό της intrakat στην καμπίνα μου. Από ότι είδα σύνδεε το ρεύμα. Τον ρώτησα αν έχει καμιά ιδέα πότε θα δούμε φως και μου είπε οτι θα αργήσει πάρα πολύ, επειδή είναι να συνδεθούν περίπου 400 καμπίνες....


400?? μπράβο η Wind....κατά τ'αλλά βράσε ρύζι δήλαδη...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Eliaskat

μεχρι ποτε πηραν παραταση μεχρι τελος του 2020?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι...

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

έτσι και αλλιώς δεν τα βάζουν όλα μαζί 1-1 τα πάνε
οπότε αν η μια καμπίνα είναι έτοιμη και έχουν κάνει τα τεστ, την δίνουν για διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## Eliaskat

Πάντως έχουν ακόμα δουλειά. 
Σκεφτείτε ότι δεν έχουν σκάψει ακόμα για οπτική ίνα σε όλη την περιοχή παρά μόνο σε λίγα σημεία. 
Και οι καμπίνες είναι οι παλιές , αν θα προλάβουν μέχρι τέλος του έτους .....

----------


## dogemlg

Ακομα καθολου νεα, σωστα; 

Το πενηνταρι μου εχει αυξηθει απο 25 σε 28, τι εγινε;

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί να φτιάξανε κάποια γραμμή..

Σου έχουν βάλει νέο καφάο ADSL ?

----------


## nino1908

τέλους του χρόνου θα εχει έτοιμη την δικαιολογία η wind.λόγου του ιού σταματήσαμε της εργασίες

----------


## Iris07

> τέλους του χρόνου θα εχει έτοιμη την δικαιολογία η wind.λόγου του ιού σταματήσαμε της εργασίες


Τώρα που φύγανε και είναι άδειοι οι δρόμοι είναι ευκαιρία για σκάψιμο στον καθαρό αέρα!
H Inalan δουλεύει στο Full !!  :Cool: 

Όλη αυτή η χάλια κατάσταση με την Wind..
νομίζω ότι συνεχίζεται επειδή ακόμη δεν πουλήθηκε.. :-\

Δεν πληρώνουν αυτά που πρέπει στους εργολάβους ???
Με ένα συνεργείο δεν γίνεται δουλειά..

Έφαγε και πόρτα για κάτι νέα έργα που πέρασαν όλοι οι άλλοι..  :Thinking: 
οπότε είναι σα να κάθεται και να κλαίει την μοίρα της..

----------


## DoSMaN

Όπως είπα και στο άλλο θέμα του Γκύζη (της Inalan) μου ήρθε μια ωραία θεωρία συνωμοσίας...

Μήπως δε σύμφερε τους παρόχους το κουπόνι του SFBB και περιμένουν να λήξει μόνιμα;;
(δε θα μπορούσε να ισχύει γιατί ο πάροχος ούτως ή άλλως έπαιρνε τα λεφτά του στο ακέραιο...)

Θα δείξει μόλις περάσει αυτός ο μήνας κι αν δεν πάρει άλλη παράταση το μέτρο...

Πάντως είναι τραγικό τελείως για όλους όσους περιμένουμε αξιοπρεπές Internet σε όλες τις περιοχές (Κολωνό, Πατήσια, Γκύζη κλπ)

----------


## Mormnak

> τέλους του χρόνου θα εχει έτοιμη την δικαιολογία η wind.λόγου του ιού σταματήσαμε της εργασίες


Αναστολή και παράταση λόγω κορονοιου στις καμπίνες  :Razz:  (σε καραντίνα και η Wind...άλλο που δεν θέλανε μετά από ~430950 παρατάσεις..  :ROFL:  )

----------


## Eliaskat

Πάντως στο ποτάμι για το καινούργιο εμπορικό δίπλα στα ΚΤΕΛ δουλεύανε και σήμερα μια χαρά ....

----------


## Eliaskat

Ρε π@στη μου εκει στην αερας...

θα παμε απο τον καημο μας για Vdsl στο τελος...

Σχετικο:  εχει σοβαρα οικονομικα προβληματα η εταιρια γενικά.....

----------


## Mormnak

> Ρε π@στη μου εκει στιν αερας...
> 
> θα παμε απο τον καημο μας για Vdsl στο τελος...
> 
> Σχετικο:  εχει σοβαρα οικονομικα προβληματα η εταιρια γενικά.....


Αν έχει ας μην αναλαμβάνει έργα-αναβαθμίσεις που ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να υλοποιήσει σε προκαθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα....όχι να ζητάει παράταση στην παράταση...έχουμε βαρεθεί πλέον εδώ στον Κολωνο....(εγώ τουλάχιστον και μερικοί γνωστοί μου   :Razz:  )

----------


## nino1908

Κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της wind, βάζω το σταθερό τηλέφωνο αλλά και με την διεύθυνση μου και μου αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη της wind στην γειτονιά σου.λες να σηκώθηκε και έφυγε να ησυχάσουμε;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν έχει ας μην αναλαμβάνει έργα-αναβαθμίσεις που ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να υλοποιήσει σε προκαθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα....όχι να ζητάει παράταση στην παράταση...έχουμε βαρεθεί πλέον εδώ στον Κολωνο....(εγώ τουλάχιστον και μερικοί γνωστοί μου   )


Μην ξεχνάς και εμάς εδώ.. Όπως και άλλους στα άλλα αντίστοιχα topic.. 
Άντε να δούμε που θα πάει αυτή η βαλίτσα..

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

προσφέρω δωρεάν γάντια και μάσκες στους υπαλλήλους της wind να συνεχίσουν εννοείτε και αντισηπτικά !!!

----------


## nino1908

Παρασκευή 8 Μαρτίου 2019 ήταν η τελευταία μέρα που είδα την wind στην γειτονιά μου. για έναν άγνωστο λόγο ενώ είχαν βάλει κορδέλες να συνεχίσουν της εργασίες εξαφανίστηκαν λες και έπεσε πανδημία ????????. Μου αρέσει που έβαλα wind πριν 2χρονια για να έχω καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση για vdsl ????????

----------


## Iris07

Ενώ η Inalan συνεχίζει μάλλον κανονικά τα έργα.. :-|

Μου φαίνεται ότι οι εργολάβοι της Wind για κάποιο λόγο..
κοιτάνε τρόπο πως να την κάνουν..

----------


## Mormnak

> Ενώ η Inalan συνεχίζει μάλλον κανονικά τα έργα.. :-|
> 
> Μου φαίνεται ότι οι εργολάβοι της Wind για κάποιο λόγο..
> κοιτάνε τρόπο πως να την κάνουν..


Μήπως την έχουνε ''κάνει' ήδη  :Razz:  και μείνουνε οι καμπίνες στα μισά?  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Μυρίζω παράταση για Q4 2021! ή ιδέα μου είναι??  :Razz:   :ROFL:   :Whistle:

----------


## junior147

Τα έργα πάνε τρένο.

----------


## Mormnak

κοντεύουμε στα μισά του 2020 και ακόμα οπτικές δεν είδαμε....αντε και του χρόνου...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Είμαι πολύ περίεγος να δω τι δικαιολογίες μπορεί να πει πάλι η Wind στην EETT..

Κανονικά η EETT θα πρέπει να κάνει έναν αυστηρό έλεγχο στα έργα της Wind, όπως έκανε στον ΟΤΕ φέτος,
και να πέσουν κυρώσεις εάν πρέπει!

Μόνο ένα κάτω του 10% (από το σύνολο των έργων) μπορεί να "δικαιολογήσει" ότι δεν έγινε, χωρίς κυρώσεις..

_"Δεδομένου ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το ποσοστό απόκλισης είναι μικρότερο του 10%, 
δεν συντρέχει λόγος ελέγχου της υπαιτιότητας της απόκλισης από το αρχικά εγκεκριμένο πλάνο υλοποίησης με τις υπό σχετ. η’ και θ’ αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ, 
ώστε να εξεταστεί από την ΕΕΤΤ το ενδεχόμενο επιβολής κυρώσεων στον ΟΤΕ..."_

----------


## Mormnak

> Είμαι πολύ περίεγος να δω τι δικαιολογίες μπορεί να πει πάλι η Wind στην EETT..
> 
> Κανονικά η EETT θα πρέπει να κάνει έναν αυστηρό έλεγχο στα έργα της Wind, όπως έκανε στον ΟΤΕ φέτος,
> και να πέσουν κυρώσεις εάν πρέπει!
> 
> Μόνο ένα κάτω του 10% (από το σύνολο των έργων) μπορεί να "δικαιολογήσει" ότι δεν έγινε, χωρίς κυρώσεις..
> 
> _"Δεδομένου ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το ποσοστό απόκλισης είναι μικρότερο του 10%, 
> δεν συντρέχει λόγος ελέγχου της υπαιτιότητας της απόκλισης από το αρχικά εγκεκριμένο πλάνο υλοποίησης με τις υπό σχετ. η’ και θ’ αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ, 
> ώστε να εξεταστεί από την ΕΕΤΤ το ενδεχόμενο επιβολής κυρώσεων στον ΟΤΕ..."_


Πάντως μόνο καλό δεν κάνει στην εταιρεία η τόση μεγάλη καθυστέρηση γιατί όσοι είναι σε ένα Χ πάροχο για να πάνε στην Wind Μάλλον το σκέφτονται διπλά...(γνώμη μου πάντα  :Razz:  )

----------


## GregoirX23

> κοντεύουμε στα μισά του 2020 και ακόμα οπτικές δεν είδαμε....αντε και του χρόνου...


Και ούτε θα δούμε άμεσα.. Μια ελπίδα ότι το καλοκαίρι αν θα ξεκινήσουν τπτ.. Θα δείξει..  :Bless: 

- - - Updated - - -




> *Είμαι πολύ περίεγος να δω τι δικαιολογίες μπορεί να πει πάλι η Wind στην EETT..*
> 
> *Κανονικά η EETT θα πρέπει να κάνει έναν αυστηρό έλεγχο* στα έργα της Wind, όπως έκανε στον ΟΤΕ φέτος,
> *και να πέσουν κυρώσεις εάν πρέπει!*
> 
> Μόνο ένα κάτω του 10% (από το σύνολο των έργων) μπορεί να "δικαιολογήσει" ότι δεν έγινε, χωρίς κυρώσεις..
> 
> _"Δεδομένου ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το ποσοστό απόκλισης είναι μικρότερο του 10%, 
> δεν συντρέχει λόγος ελέγχου της υπαιτιότητας της απόκλισης από το αρχικά εγκεκριμένο πλάνο υλοποίησης με τις υπό σχετ. η’ και θ’ αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ, 
> ώστε να εξεταστεί από την ΕΕΤΤ το ενδεχόμενο επιβολής κυρώσεων στον ΟΤΕ..."_


Μα τι άλλο;; --->>> Δήμος...  :Whistle:  :RTFM:  Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια; 
Να πω ότι δεν τα είπαμε στο δικό μας νήμα.. Για κοιτάξτε στο έγγραφο κάτω κάτω τι ισχυρίζεται ο πάροχος... 
Οπωσδήποτε όμως η εεττ αυτή τη φορά πρέπει να κάνει πολύ πιο αυστηρό έλεγχο.. 
Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι.. Αν ο αργόσχολος δήμος μας δεν εκδίδει άδειες διέλευσης, ο πάροχος τις πταίει;  :Thinking:  

Btw σήμερα είδα για πρώτη φορά όχημα απολύμανσης.. Άκουσα έντονο θόρυβο και βγήκα να δω.. 
Πριν λίγες ημέρες σε άλλο νήμα ρώτησα αν έχει δει κανείς τέτοιο όχημα και πως είναι.. 
Και σήμερα πέρασε..  :Whistle:  Μας διαβάζουν...  :Shifty: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως μόνο καλό δεν κάνει στην εταιρεία η τόση μεγάλη καθυστέρηση γιατί όσοι είναι σε ένα Χ πάροχο για να πάνε στην Wind Μάλλον το σκέφτονται διπλά...(γνώμη μου πάντα  )


Αυτή τη στιγμή δε μπορούμε να πάμε πουθενά.. Για vdsl μιλώντας..  :Razz:  
Ας τα βάλουν και ποσώς με νοιάζει το που θα πάω μετά.. Όπου μου κάτσει καλύτερο deal..  :Wink:  
Βέβαια παίζουν ρόλο και άλλοι παράγοντες.. Σε κάθε περίπτωση ότι είπα.. Ας τα βάλουν...  :Worthy:  Και βλέπουμε..

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί όντως να παίζει/έπαιζε αυτή η δικαιολογία για τα Πετράλωνα.. 
αλλά σε άλλες περιοχές δεν μπορεί μάλλον να παίξει γιατί κάνουν έργα όλοι οι άλλοι..

Επίσης είχαμε και τις εκλογές στην μέση.. και άλλαξαν κάποια πράγματα στον δήμο.
Θα χρειαστεί να δώσει αποδείξεις η Wind..

_... Αν ο αργόσχολος δήμος μας δεν εκδίδει άδειες διέλευσης, ο πάροχος τις πταίει..?_ 

Ναι, αλλά άμα ζητήσεις άδεια τον Αύγουστο του 2020 δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις να έχεις τις καμπίνες έτοιμες τον Δεκέμβρη..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μπορεί όντως να παίζει αυτή η διακιολογία για τα Πετράλωνα.. 
> αλλά σε άλλες περιοχές δεν μπορεί μάλλον να παίξει γιατί κάνουν έργα όλοι οι άλλοι..
> 
> Επίσης είχαμε και τις εκλογές στην μέση.. και άλλαξαν κάποια πράγματα στον δήμο.


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει τόσο με τις εκλογές Iris.. 
Από πότε το έχουν αναλάβει το έργο για τις καμπίνες 2017; Δε θυμάμαι.. Εσύ τα θυμάσαι καλύτερα..  :Razz:  :Wink: 
Κοινώς όλοι καλά καθόντουσαν... Και οι πριν & οι τώρα..  :Painter: 
Δήμος Αθηναίων δεν είσαστε κ εσείς;  :Thinking: 
Για την Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος συγκεκριμένα το wiki γράφει: *υπάγεται στον Δήμο Αθηναίων*. 
Επίσης στο Δήμο Αθηναίων, στις Δημοτικές ενότητες, Γράφει, *στο 4.* Περιλαμβάνει τις Δ. συνοικίες (Κολωνός, Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος, Κολοκυνθού, Προφ. Δανιήλ, Σεπόλια, Νιρβάνα). Αλλά αναφέρει & το εξής.. 
Ο Δήμος περιλαμβάνει επτά δημοτικές κοινότητες, *πρώην δημοτικά διαμερίσματα[6]*... 
Αυτό το τελευταίο με μπερδεύει λίγο.. :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης, επειδή μου ξέφυγε, και όπως λες σε άλλες περιοχές κάνουν έργα άλλοι.. 
Εξηγήσεις η άνεμος... Γιατί περιμένει... 
Αυτή η αναμονή & το που καθόμαστε και τη συζητάμε, μόνο καλό δεν κάνει στην εικόνα της εταιρείας πιστεύω.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα χρειαστεί να δώσει αποδείξεις η Wind..
> 
> _... Αν ο αργόσχολος δήμος μας δεν εκδίδει άδειες διέλευσης, ο πάροχος τις πταίει..?_ 
> 
> Ναι, αλλά άμα ζητήσεις άδεια τον Αύγουστο του 2020 δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις να έχεις τις καμπίνες έτοιμες τον Δεκέμβρη..


*Σαφέστατα* να δώσει εξηγήσεις και η άνεμος... *Οπωσδήποτε* δλδ αν κωλύεται κάπου.. 
Η απάντηση της εεττ όμως σαν πρώτη ένδειξη δεν αρκεί; Ψέματα να λένε; 

Ποιος είπε έτοιμες καμπίνες μέσα σε ένα ~6μηνο..  :What..?: 
Το ότι έχουμε κάνει *μαύρα* μάτια  :Blink:  να δούμε.. *Έστω* μια τομή βρε αδελφέ δεν τα λέει όλα;  :Thinking: 
Προσωπικά & ειλικρινά, *μου αρκεί να ξεκινήσουν*.. Και από τη στιγμή που θα ξεκινήσουν,* δεν περιμένω κάτι νωρίτερο* στο θέμα της ενεργοποίησης από ~+1 χρόνο...  :Wink:  
Όσο το αφήνουν όμως...... Κατάλαβες.. Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι..  :Hippy: 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, άντε κ καλή μας.. Υπομονή..  :Wink:

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς ναι όλες οι περιοχές που λέμε για Wind εδώ τώρα.. στον δήμο Αθηναίων είμαστε..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...8!4d23.7275817

Και ναι, όπως το λες.. (εκτός από εσάς..) η Wind έκανε σε όλες τις άλλες περιοχές που είχε τις πρώτες τομές..
αλλά μετά εξαφανίστηκε..
Οπότε αυτόματα παύει και η δικαιολογία του δήμου σε όλες αυτές τις περιοχές..

_... Ποιος είπε έτοιμες καμπίνες μέσα σε ένα ~6μηνο..  ..._

Απλώς το ανάφερα, μήπως σκέφτεται να το πει τώρα η Wind!  :Cool:   :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κατ' αρχάς ναι όλες οι περιοχές που λέμε για Wind εδώ τώρα.. στον δήμο Αθηναίων είμαστε..
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...8!4d23.7275817
> 
> Και ναι, όπως το λες.. (εκτός από εσάς..) η Wind έκανε σε όλες τις άλλες περιοχές που είχε τις πρώτες τομές..
> αλλά μετά εξαφανίστηκε..
> Οπότε αυτόματα παύει και η δικαιολογία του δήμου σε όλες αυτές τις περιοχές..
> 
> _... Ποιος είπε έτοιμες καμπίνες μέσα σε ένα ~6μηνο..  ..._
> 
> Απλώς το ανάφερα, μήπως σκέφτεται να το πει τώρα η Wind!


Sorry αν είμαι λίγο απότομος, αλλά έχει καταντήσει αηδία το πράγμα.. Πραγματικά δλδ.. 
Και τώρα που απάντησε και η εεττ... Άρχισαν να σοβαρεύουν τα πράγματα.. Ένα *μπράβο* στην εεττ εδώ, που μας ανοίγει τα μάτια.. 
Καλά τα συντριβάνια & οι βόλτες στη καρότσα για να ακούσουμε μουσική.. Που δεν ακούσαμε..  :Whistle: 
Αλλά ας κοιτάξουμε κ τπτ άλλο, έχουμε σαπίσει με τα 10Mbps.. Να πάμε λίγο.. Έμπρος.. (dial up)  :Razz: 
Και τώρα που άκουσα & το άλλο; Ότι μπορούν να βάλουν και άλλοι πάροχοι απλές vdsl καμπίνες;; Είδες που τα λέγαμε στο άλλο.. 
Λέω, μα που ζούμε;  :headscratch:  Τι περιμένουν δλδ; Το μάννα εξ ουρανού;  :Whistle:  :Thinking: 

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και πιο σημαντικά πράγματα να γίνουν πριν.. Αλλά βλέπω ότι και εκείνα πάνε με ρυθμούς χελώνας.. 
Έχω άδικο μετά να μιλάω για καρεκλοκένταυρους; 
Έργα θέλουμε, όχι παράταση στη παράταση...

----------


## Iris07

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. 
το καταλαβάινω ότι σε εσάς η περίπτωση με την Wind ήταν/είναι ακόμη πιο τρελή από την δικιά μας!  :Cool: 

Να βλέπεις την Wind να βάζει καμπίνες στο A/K σας, και ξαφνικά να σταματάει τα έργα στο όριο του δήμου Αθηναίων!
Και είσασταν να πάρετε και πιο νωρίς από εμάς..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. 
> το καταλαβάινω ότι σε εσάς η περίπτωση με την Wind ήταν/είναι ακόμη πιο τρελή από την δικιά μας! 
> 
> Να βλέπεις την Wind να βάζει καμπίνες στο A/K σας, και ξαφνικά να σταματάει τα έργα στο όριο του δήμου Αθηναίων!
> *Και είσασταν να πάρετε και πιο νωρίς από εμάς..*


Κυριολεκτικά στο όριο δλδ.. Π.χ Καλλιθέα & Ταύρο.. = Άστα..  :Thumb down:  
Για να το λες.. Επειδή δεν θυμάμαι τις λίστες.. 
Οπότε κατάλαβες αφού ήμασταν και πιο πριν...  :Popcorn: .

----------


## Mormnak

Πάντως να βλέπεις σε όλοοοοοοοοοοοοοο το Περιστέρι τις νέες καμπίνες μοστραρισμένες και ενεργοποιημένες εδώ και χροοοοοοοοοοονια ολόκληρα και στο Δήμο Αθηναίων να περιμένουμε ακόμα και να τρώμε κόκκινη κάρτα
με Χ Ψ Ω και 99949032520 δικαιολογίες....είναι  οτι πιο τραγικό.  :Thumb down:   :Closed topic:   :Mad:   :Very angry:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πάντως να βλέπεις σε όλοοοοοοοοοοοοοο το Περιστέρι τις νέες καμπίνες μοστραρισμένες και ενεργοποιημένες εδώ και χροοοοοοοοοοονια ολόκληρα και στο Δήμο Αθηναίων να περιμένουμε ακόμα και να τρώμε κόκκινη κάρτα
> με Χ Ψ Ω και 99949032520 δικαιολογίες....είναι  οτι πιο τραγικό.


Πες τα...  :Wink: 
Εγώ τα είπα..  :Smoker:

----------


## junior147

Το περιστέρι είναι από τους λίγους δήμους που τα περισσότερα πάνε ρολόι και αυτό το οφείλει στον Δήμαρχο. 
Δεν λέω μπορεί να έχει φάει χρήμα αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει παραδόσει έργα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Off Topic


		Τι να πούμε & για τους ταξιάρχες..  :Whistle:

----------


## Eliaskat

Στο τέλος δεν θα βάζουμε Vdsl έτσι για σπάσιμο :Twisted Evil:

----------


## PETM2387

Πότε θα γνωρίζουμε; Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι; Συνήγορο πολίτη;  :Crying:

----------


## Iris07

Η Wind έχει προθεσμία μέχρι τέλος του 2020..

Μέχρι να λήξει η προθεσμία η EETT δεν θα ασχοληθεί μαζί της για έλεγχο..
Από του χρόνου, δυστυχώς.. :-\

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η Wind έχει προθεσμία μέχρι τέλος του 2020..
> 
> Μέχρι να λήξει η προθεσμία η EETT δεν θα ασχοληθεί μαζί της για έλεγχο..
> Από του χρόνου, δυστυχώς.. :-\


Προθεσμία για ενεργοποίηση έτσι; 
Μη πάνε και κάνουνε μια τομή, π.χ το Δεκέμβριο και πουν, να κάτι κάναμε..

----------


## Iris07

Σωστά..

----------


## GregoirX23

Εγώ προσωπικά θα περιμένω πρπ μέχρι το καλοκαίρι.. Αν δεν.. Θα σκάσει καταγγελία όπως του συμφορουμίτη μας στο δικό μας νήμα.. 
Απλά δεν πάει άλλο αυτός ο τραγέλαφος.. Να μαζευτούν κ άλλες καταγγελίες μπας και το πάρουν σοβαρά δλδ..

----------


## Iris07

Άμα μπει ο Αύγουστος και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα σε κανένα μας..

κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Άμα μπει ο Αύγουστος και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα σε κανένα μας..
> 
> κάφτα Χαράλαμπε!!!


Και τι μπορείς να κάνεις;  :Thinking:  
Είναι απίστευτο (ολίγον) όμως ότι στη χώρα που ζούμε πρέπει να γίνονται έτσι τα πράγματα..

----------


## nino1908

Από την πλευρά του δήμου Αθηναίων έχει βγει κάποια ανακοίνωση; Έχουν δώσει άδειες δεν έχουν δώσει γιατί δεν θέλουμε να μας χαλάσουν τούς δρόμους;

----------


## DoSMaN

Παιδιά, η wind (και ίσως όχι μόνο, με εξαιρεση την inalan) θα βρει δικαιολογία ότι εκείνη ήθελε, αλλά ο δήμος όχι, αλλά μετά ο δήμος ήθελε αλλά ήρθε ο κορονοϊός και φάση Πρόεδρος Εδεσσαϊκού...

----------


## Eliaskat

> Εγώ προσωπικά θα περιμένω πρπ μέχρι το καλοκαίρι.. Αν δεν.. Θα σκάσει καταγγελία όπως του συμφορουμίτη μας στο δικό μας νήμα.. 
> Απλά δεν πάει άλλο αυτός ο τραγέλαφος.. Να μαζευτούν κ άλλες καταγγελίες μπας και το πάρουν σοβαρά δλδ..



Ρίξε σύρμα και από εδώ μπας και μαζευτούμε πιο πολλοί...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Από την πλευρά του δήμου Αθηναίων έχει βγει κάποια ανακοίνωση; Έχουν δώσει άδειες δεν έχουν δώσει γιατί δεν θέλουμε να μας χαλάσουν τούς δρόμους;


Μπορεί να σκέφτονται μήπως βρουν τον Μ.Αλέξανδρο η το βουκεφάλα.. Αρχαία γαρ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρίξε σύρμα και από εδώ μπας και μαζευτούμε πιο πολλοί...


Σκεφτόμουν να ζητήσω από τον συμφορουμίτη υπόδειγμα του κειμένου της καταγγελίας για να το στείλω κ εγώ, όταν έρθει η στιγμή.. 
Θα δούμε.. 
Προς το παρόν όπως είπε ο συμφορουμίτης περιμένει απάντηση και από άλλους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς στην υπόθεση..

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά, η wind (και ίσως όχι μόνο, με εξαιρεση την inalan) θα βρει δικαιολογία ότι εκείνη ήθελε, αλλά ο δήμος όχι, αλλά μετά ο δήμος ήθελε αλλά ήρθε ο κορονοϊός και φάση Πρόεδρος Εδεσσαϊκού...


Λες να μην ευσταθεί αυτό που λέει ο πάροχος ως το λόγο που δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει; 
Ενδιαφέρον.. Και μπορεί και σωστό.. 
Η εεττ θα μου πεις λέει τι της είπε ο πάροχος σαν πρόβλημα που δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει.. 
Εδώ θα έπρεπε να υπάρξει και η απάντηση από τη πλευρά του δήμου.. 
Θα δούμε πως θα πάει.. 
Προς το παρόν ο συμφορουμίτης όπως ανέφερα πριν, περιμένει απάντηση και από άλλους φορείς όπως είπε..

----------


## Πάνος21

Καλησπέρα σας. Μένω και εγώ στην περιοχή, Ρόδου βασικά. Η κατάσταση είναι τραγική και προτείνω να γίνει μια μαζική καταγγελία από όλους μας εδώ στην περιοχή. Η κατάσταση είναι επιπέδου 2008 καθώς όλες πλέον οι συσκευές ζητάνε γρήγορο Ίντερνετ και εμείς είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να σερνόμαστε με γραμμές δεκάρες. Προτείνω λοιπόν μια μαζική καταγγελία για τις καθυστερήσεις που εμφανίζει το έργο υλοποίησης στον δήμο της Αθήνας (πρωτεύουσας παρακαλώ ευρωπαϊκού κράτους) και να μας παρουσιάσουν τους λόγους καθυστέρησης. 
Η καταγγελία να ξεκινήσει με αποδεκτη την WIND και κοινοποίηση σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς που εποπτεύουν το έργο ξεκινώντας με το υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης και το Υπουργείο ψηφιακής διακυβέρνησης καθώς και τους ευρωπαικούς φορείς ώστε να λάβουν γνώση για το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί σχετικά με την υλοποίηση υποδομής Ίντερνετ. 
Είμαι διατεθειμένος να ξεκινήσω επίσημα την καταγγελία και οποίος θέλει να υπογράψει καθώς το Ίντερνετ είναι πλέον αγαθό όπως το ρεύμα και το νερό. Δεν μπορεί να μας ζητούν τηλεργασια την στιγμή που κάνουν δυο χρόνια να σκάψουν για να βάλουν VDSL. 
Έχει κανεις να προτείνει κάτι άλλο; 
Τέλος επειδή γνωρίζω εκ των έσω πως λειτουργεί η δημόσια διοίκηση, αν δεν υπάρξει μια κινητοποίηση εκ μέρους μας δεν πρόκειται να κινητοποιηθούν και το έργο θα σέρνεται από τρίμηνο σε τρίμηνο. Θελουμε ακριβώς τους λόγους που καθυστερεί το έργο και ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος. Ποιος είναι μαζί μου ?

----------


## Iris07

Είναι σωστά όλα αυτά που λες!

Πάντως η EETT που έχει τον 1ο λόγο για έλεγχο, μάλλον δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα πριν τελειώσει η προθεσμία που έχει δώσει στην Wind.. (Δεκέμβριο του 2020).
Οι λόγοι που είχαν αναφέρει και οι 3 πάροχοι όταν πήρανε την τελευταία (μεγάλη) παράταση, αναφέρονται εδώ:

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/.../AP903_003.pdf

----------


## nino1908

Ωραία κάθε φορά φταίει ο δήμος η αστυνομία τα αρχαία η δεδηε , επίσημη απάντηση από την άλλη πλευρά έχουμε ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και αν ναι ισχύουν τα ίδια σε όλες της Περιοχές; Το καλύτερο πού έχει να κάνει η επιτροπή είναι να συλλέγει γραμματόσημα έτσι και αλλιώς σε αυτή την εποχή είμαστε

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ωραία κάθε φορά φταίει ο δήμος η αστυνομία τα αρχαία η δεδηε , επίσημη απάντηση από την άλλη πλευρά έχουμε ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και αν ναι ισχύουν τα ίδια σε όλες της Περιοχές; Το καλύτερο πού έχει να κάνει η επιτροπή είναι να συλλέγει γραμματόσημα έτσι και αλλιώς σε αυτή την εποχή είμαστε


Πάντως το κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας το έχει ο δήμος μας.. 
Τυχαίο;

----------


## jkoukos

> Ωραία κάθε φορά φταίει ο δήμος η αστυνομία τα αρχαία η δεδηε , επίσημη απάντηση από την άλλη πλευρά έχουμε ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και αν ναι ισχύουν τα ίδια σε όλες της Περιοχές; Το καλύτερο πού έχει να κάνει η επιτροπή είναι να συλλέγει γραμματόσημα έτσι και αλλιώς σε αυτή την εποχή είμαστε


Ο κάθε πάροχος καταθέτει τους λόγους των καθυστερήσεων με αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, που είναι επίσημα έγγραφα των εκάστοτε υπηρεσιών καθώς και αποδείξεις πληρωμής των ανάλογων τελών για τις εργασίες. Βάσει αυτών παίρνονται οι αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ο κάθε πάροχος καταθέτει τους λόγους των καθυστερήσεων με αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, που είναι επίσημα έγγραφα των εκάστοτε υπηρεσιών καθώς και αποδείξεις πληρωμής των ανάλογων τελών για τις εργασίες. Βάσει αυτών παίρνονται οι αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ.


Άρα το έγγραφο της εεττ που ανάρτησε συμφορουμίτης στο δικό μας νήμα, έχει κάποια βαρύτητα.. 
Η απορία εδώ είναι.. Χρειάζεται μόνο η άδεια διέλευσης του δήμου για να γίνει αρχή; Η & όλες οι υπόλοιπες μαζί; 
Η μπορούν να ληφθούν και τμηματικά οι υπόλοιπες; 
Ζητάνε και άδεια από αρχαιολογικές υπηρεσίες κλπ;

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Στην Σελήνη (aka Moon) να σκάβανε πιο γρήγορα θα τις βάζανε....  :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Βλέπω ότι ο δήμος δεν έδωσε άδεια στην περιοχή του Κεραμεικού για την περιοχή Κολωνό Σεπόλια Μεταξουργείο υπάρχει έγγραφο;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Βλέπω ότι ο δήμος δεν έδωσε άδεια στην περιοχή του Κεραμεικού για την περιοχή Κολωνό Σεπόλια Μεταξουργείο υπάρχει έγγραφο;


Το συζητήσαμε πριν.. 
Όλοι δήμο Αθηναίων ανήκουμε.. 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...63#post6805263

Τώρα να αλλάζει κάτι άλλο; Θα μου πεις στο χαρτί αναφέρει μόνο εμάς.. Οπότε άκυρο για εσάς.. Αλλά ίσως είναι παρόμοια φάση; 
Σε εσάς νομίζω άλλοι πάροχοι έχουν κάνει έργα.. Η κάνω λάθος; 
Αν είναι έτσι, το μπαλάκι πέφτει στην άνεμος..
Στη τελική στείλτε και εσείς ερώτημα στην εεττ να δούμε..

----------


## thaka

Μμμ... 6 χρόνια από το άνοιγμα και 1 χρόνο μετά την τελευταία ανάρτηση στο ηρωικό thread "VDSL A/K Κολωνός" άκουσα ότι βρήκανε μια εικόνα της Παναγίας που κλαίει σε κάθε καφάο της περιοχής.

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα..  :Laughing: 
Άστα να πάνε..

Όποιος δει/βρει την Wind να σκάβει κάπου.. παίρνει αμοιβή !!  :Laughing:

----------


## tetelas

Εχουμε μπλεξει με την Wind και την βλεπω την δουλεια , ποτε δεν προκειται να παρουμε εμεις καλη ταχυτατη , θα πεθανουμε στα 15mb

----------


## GregoirX23

Η.. όπως έχω πει.. booster.. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο..

----------


## tetelas

εγω ψαχνω για wifi?

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ πάντως, έβαλα Amber Alert στην υπογραφή μου!!  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ πάντως, έβαλα Amber Alert στην υπογραφή μου!!


Μόνο μια διόρθωση.. Βάλε αναφορά στις περιοχές.. Π.χ Δήμο Αθηναίων.. 
Κατα τ'άλλα καλά έκανες..

----------


## Eliaskat

Την πηρε ο άνεμος την αέρα....

Η ειρωνια είναι ότι  στην Λ. Αθηνών είναι τα γραφεία τους

----------


## Iris07

Την βρήκα την Wind!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...29#post6811429

----------


## Mormnak

> Την βρήκα την Wind!  
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...29#post6811429


Λίγο μακρυά δεν πέφτει το A/K Κολωνού από τα Πατήσια?  :Razz:  (έχω βράσει ρύζι και περιμένω...είμαι σε τούνελ και ''φως'' ακόμα δεν βλέπω...!!  :Laughing:   :onetooth: )

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/%CE%...1!2d37.9975319

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.99753...=el&authuser=0

----------


## Iris07

5 λεπτά με το αυτοκίνητο..  :Cool: 

Μία θα σκάβουν σε εμάς και μία σε εσάς!  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

*Καμπίνες Wind στην περιοχή σας, στο Google Maps!*  :Cool: 

1 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i16384!8i8192

2 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0101...7i16384!8i8192

3 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i16384!8i8192

4 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0108...7i16384!8i8192

5 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0086...7i16384!8i8192

6 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0118...7i16384!8i8192

7 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0054...7i16384!8i8192

8 - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9877...7i16384!8i8192 

9 - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9974...7i16384!8i8192

10 - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9976...7i16384!8i8192

11 - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9996...7i16384!8i8192

12 - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9952...7i16384!8i8192

13 - https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9959...7i16384!8i8192

14 - Δεν ανανεώθηκε το Google Maps

15 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0071...7i16384!8i8192

Πλέον οι καμπίνες που μπήκανε το 2019 εμφανίζονται και στο Google Maps,
καθώς αρκετοί δρόμοι έχουν νεότερες φωτογραφίες..

Γενικά είδα κάμποσες γραμμές από την Wind.. 
αλλά όχι τόσες πολλές καμπίνες..  :Thinking: 

Είναι κάπως παράξενο που η Wind έβαλε αυτές τις καμπίνες τόσο σκόρπια στην περιοχή σας..  :Thinking: 
Έβαλα κανά 2 ακόμη στην λίστα..

----------


## nino1908

Από αυτές της καμπίνες έχει πάρει κάποιος vdsl; λειτουργούν ή είναι διακοσμητικές

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι βλέπω επίσης νομίζω ότι σε κάποιους δρόμους η Wind έβαλε "βιαστικά" τους σωλήνες της
επειδή έγινε νέα ασφαλτόστρωση..  :Cool: 

Όπως έκανε και σε εμάς στην Αχαρνών..

- - - Updated - - -




> Από αυτές της καμπίνες έχει πάρει κάποιος vdsl; λειτουργούν ή είναι διακοσμητικές


Νομίζω δεν έχει πάρει κανείς..  :Cool: 

Όπως έλεγε η Wind.. δεν θέλει να βάζει εξοπλισμό σε καμπίνες που θα αργήσουν να δουλέψουν με ρεύμα, ή δεν είναι έτοιμο όλο το δίκτυο της στο μέρος..
γιατί μπορεί να "καταστραφεί" ..  :Cool:

----------


## PETM2387

Τη 3η τη κοιτάω, ξέρετε πόσο καιρό τη κοιτάω .... μόνο με κοίταγμα θα μείνω  :Crying: 


3 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Mormnak

Περσινές φωτογραφίες από το 2019....και ακόμα δεν έχουνε ενεργοποιηθει?? ...το ειχα πει πιο πισω....έχω βράσει ρύζι και περιμένω να δω ΜΟΝΟ ΙΝΑΛΑΝ...και να μου πούνε για Wind,ούτε ΤΖΑΜΠΑ!

----------


## nino1908

Inalan στον Κολωνό παίζει να μην δούμε ποτέ όχι ότι έχουμε περισσότερες ελπίδες με wind

----------


## Mormnak

> Inalan στον Κολωνό παίζει να μην δούμε ποτέ όχι ότι έχουμε περισσότερες ελπίδες με wind


οκ...τότε να ποντάρω σε Vodafone ή Nova....επίσης ρώτησα στο FB να μάθω ΕΑΝ και εφόσον έχει δωθει και σε εμας (Α/Κ Κολωνου) ο επιπλέον συγχρονισμος ταχύτητας ιντερνετ όπως γίνεται στα
άλλα αστικά κέντρα και γιατι δεν μας δώσανε ακόμα firmware update για το Speedport...περιμενω απάντηση...

----------


## Gkostas2007

Ρε παιδες, οι καμπινες θα ανηκουν στην Wind? Εννοώ οτι αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα, αντι να τις ανοιξει οτετζής θα της ανοιξει υπάλληλος της Wind? Γιατί αν ισχύει τοτε την έχουμε βάψει όλοι όσοι ανήκουμε στο Α/Κ Κολωνού. Μιλάμε για απατεώνες και αεριτζήδες. Όσοι έχουν μπλέξει μαζί τους ξερουν καλά και νομίζω φαίνεται και απο την αδιαφορία που δείχνουν για την πορεία του έργου. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο φταίει ο δήμος ή και οι ίδιοι απλά αδιαφορούν.

----------


## Iris07

Έτσι είναι, μόνο οι τεχνικοί του παρόχου που ανήκουν οι καμπίνες μπορούν να βάλουν χέρι στις καμπίνες τους..

Με την Wind ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι στο καλό παίζει με τις περιοχές που τις έμειναν στον Δήμο Αθηναίων..

Παρακολουθούσα την πορεία των έργων της και στις άλλες περιοχές στην Αττική και γενικά τα πήγαινε καλά έως πολύ καλά..
Τώρα δεν το πιστεύω ότι φταίει τόσο ο δήμος μας, γιατί όλες οι άλλες εταιρίες σκάβουν, και κάνουν έργα!

Πιθανόν να είναι και οικονομικοί οι λόγοι τώρα, καθώς ακόμη προσπαθεί να "πουληθεί" η Wind..

----------


## Mormnak

> Ρε παιδες, οι καμπινες θα ανηκουν στην Wind? Εννοώ οτι αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα, αντι να τις ανοιξει οτετζής θα της ανοιξει υπάλληλος της Wind? Γιατί αν ισχύει τοτε την έχουμε βάψει όλοι όσοι ανήκουμε στο Α/Κ Κολωνού. Μιλάμε για απατεώνες και αεριτζήδες. Όσοι έχουν μπλέξει μαζί τους ξερουν καλά και νομίζω φαίνεται και απο την αδιαφορία που δείχνουν για την πορεία του έργου. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο φταίει ο δήμος ή και οι ίδιοι απλά αδιαφορούν.


υπάρχει περίπτωση η καμπίνα να γράφει επάνω Wind ...να ανήκει στο δίκτυο της Wind και να πάει υπάλληλος του Οτε για βλάβή?? ούτε σε παράλληλη διάσταση δεν γίνεται αυτό.  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όσοι έχουν μπλέξει μαζί τους ξερουν καλά και νομίζω φαίνεται και απο την αδιαφορία που δείχνουν για την πορεία του έργου. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο φταίει ο δήμος ή και οι ίδιοι απλά αδιαφορούν.






> Έτσι είναι, μόνο οι τεχνικοί του παρόχου που ανήκουν οι καμπίνες μπορούν να βάλουν χέρι στις καμπίνες τους..
> 
> Με την Wind ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι στο καλό παίζει με τις περιοχές που τις έμειναν στον Δήμο Αθηναίων..
> 
> Παρακολουθούσα την πορεία των έργων της και στις άλλες περιοχές στην Αττική και γενικά τα πήγαινε καλά έως πολύ καλά..
> Τώρα δεν το πιστεύω ότι φταίει τόσο ο δήμος μας, γιατί όλες οι άλλες εταιρίες σκάβουν, και κάνουν έργα!
> 
> Πιθανόν να είναι και οικονομικοί οι λόγοι τώρα, καθώς ακόμη προσπαθεί να "πουληθεί" η Wind..


Σε εμάς τουλάχιστον η εεττ μέσω του παρόχου (άνεμος), δείχνει το δήμο.. 
Τώρα που βρίσκεται η αλήθεια...  :What..?:

----------


## Gkostas2007

Οπότε την βάψαμε! Εταιρεία που εδώ και 15 χρόνια αλλάζει συνεχώς ιδιοκτησίες, το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών της είναι επιπέδου προιόντων τζάμπο και όταν μπλέξεις μαζί τους κάνεις τον σταυρό σου μην πάθεις βλάβη. Επειδή όλοι ξέρετε τις γραμμές στην περιοχή μας, ειδικά στα Σεπόλιο-Άγιο Μελέτη και το χάλι που έχουν, επέλεξα Cosmote γιατί σε περίπτωση βλάβης ξέρω ότι θα έρθει τεχνικός, θα ανοιξει το ΚΑΦΑΟ και συνήθως θα την επιλύσει. Τώρα με Wind αν τύχει καμιά βλάβη και είσαι σε άλλο πάροχο άντε να συνενοηθούν με τους αεριτζίδες. Ή αν εισαι σε αυτή, άντε να βρεις άκρη με τους τεχνικούς τους κλπ. Δεν λέω ότι οι τεχνικοί της σαν άτομα είναι κακοί επαγγελματίες. Λέω ότι η ίδια εταιρεία είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει σε επίπεδο τεχνικής υποστήριξης και γενικά σοβαρή και αξιόπιστη εταιρεία δεν είναι.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> *Καμπίνες Wind στην περιοχή σας, στο Google Maps!* 
> 
> 1 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> 2 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0101...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> 3 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> 4 - https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0108...7i16384!8i8192
> ...


αυτες οι καμπινες αφορουν το Κολωνο;ή οχι;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, στον Κολωνό είναι όλες αυτές..

----------


## Kolonos

Καλημέρα.
Χτες πέτυχα συνεργεία στον βοτανικό να συνδέουν οπτική. 
Πότε θα ανέβουν προς τα πάνω άγνωστο. 
Off topic
Ρέντη που έκανα αίτηση για vdsl 50 άρα, σήμερα περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό.
Υπομονή αδέρφια και θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		κάνωντας ένα restart το ρουτερ,σήμερα 10 παρά κάτι, είδα ότι δώσανε μάλλον και σε εμάς στον Κολωνο το  +10% επιπλέον ταχύτητα.  βλέπω σε εμένα ανέβηκε μόνο το upload...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημέρα.
> Χτες πέτυχα συνεργεία στον βοτανικό να συνδέουν οπτική. 
> Πότε θα ανέβουν προς τα πάνω άγνωστο. 
> Off topic
> Ρέντη που έκανα αίτηση για vdsl 50 άρα, σήμερα περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό.
> Υπομονή αδέρφια και θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή.


Σύνδεση από καμπίνα ή A/K ?

----------


## tetelas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κάνωντας ένα restart το ρουτερ,σήμερα 10 παρά κάτι, είδα ότι δώσανε μάλλον και σε εμάς στον Κολωνο το  +10% επιπλέον ταχύτητα.  βλέπω σε εμένα ανέβηκε μόνο το upload...


Πρεπει να εισαι κοντα στο ΑΚ. 

γιατι εμενα ακομα 15000 λεει

----------


## Kolonos

> Σύνδεση από καμπίνα ή A/K ?


Καμπίνα. Δίνει και 200αρι η Voda εδώ

----------


## nino1908

> Πρεπει να εισαι κοντα στο ΑΚ. 
> 
> γιατι εμενα ακομα 15000 λεει


και σε μενα το παρατηρω απο τα 7,5 ανεβηκα 12

----------


## junior147

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κάνωντας ένα restart το ρουτερ,σήμερα 10 παρά κάτι, είδα ότι δώσανε μάλλον και σε εμάς στον Κολωνο το  +10% επιπλέον ταχύτητα.  βλέπω σε εμένα ανέβηκε μόνο το upload...


Σε εμένα στα Σεπόλια ( Α/Κ ) που έκανα restart δεν είδα καμία διαφορά.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημέρα.
> Χτες πέτυχα συνεργεία στον βοτανικό να συνδέουν οπτική. 
> Πότε θα ανέβουν προς τα πάνω άγνωστο. 
> Off topic
> Ρέντη που έκανα αίτηση για vdsl 50 άρα, σήμερα περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό.
> Υπομονή αδέρφια και θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή.


Just for the record.. 
Αυτό πήγαινε εδώ..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κάνωντας ένα restart το ρουτερ,σήμερα 10 παρά κάτι, είδα ότι δώσανε μάλλον και σε εμάς στον Κολωνο το  +10% επιπλέον ταχύτητα.  βλέπω σε εμένα ανέβηκε μόνο το upload...


Και αυτό, εδώ..  :Smile: 
Αστικό κέντρο; 
Τι παραπάνω να δώσει αν δε σηκώνει; 
Μήπως απλά έτυχε να κλειδώσει καλύτερα;
Πόσο ήταν πριν το up; 
Πάντως με 14,5att έπρεπε να ήσουν λίγο καλύτερα..

----------


## Kolonos

@GregoirX23
Το ξέρω ότι άλλο το θέμα του βοτανικού, απλά το ανέφερα εδώ γιατί συνήθως μετά απο τον βοτανικό μετά από μερικές μέρες έρχονται σε μας πάνω τα συνεργεία.

----------


## akiss

ΔΕΗ μαζί με wind στα 2 καφαο στην αυλωνος πριν τον Γαλαξία τώρα. 6 άτομα σύνολο.

----------


## tetelas

καλη επιτυχια !  :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

Άντεεε να προχωρήσουν λίγο τα πράγματα..

----------


## nino1908

στον Κολωνό βλέπω κορδέλες για ασφαλτοστρώσεις  από τον δήμο σε δρόμους που δεν έχει σκάψει η wind δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο θα ειναι εύκολο μετα να ξανά πάρει άδεια όταν είδη έπρεπε να ειχε τελειώσει

----------


## akiss

> στον Κολωνό βλέπω κορδέλες για ασφαλτοστρώσεις  από τον δήμο σε δρόμους που δεν έχει σκάψει η wind δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο θα ειναι εύκολο μετα να ξανά πάρει άδεια όταν είδη έπρεπε να ειχε τελειώσει


Σε εμάς έκαναν ήδη ασφαλτόστρωση. είδα ότι είχαν και 2 πλάκες πεζοδρομίου μαζί οι τύποι. Οργανωμένοι.

----------


## Eliaskat

δεν εχουν βαλει ουτε τα μισα κουτια .. τι στο καλο θα κανουν?

Θα δωσουν σε 5-6 κουτια στην περιοχη και αυτο ηταν ?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Άντεεε να προχωρήσουν λίγο τα πράγματα..


Να πάμε να σπρώξουμε;  :Crazy: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα, για την επόμενη 2ετια δεν περιμένω τπτ..  :Thumb down:

----------


## Mormnak

> δεν εχουν βαλει ουτε τα μισα κουτια .. τι στο καλο θα κανουν?
> 
> Θα δωσουν σε 5-6 κουτια στην περιοχη και αυτο ηταν ?


όπως τα λες είναι ....ανέλαβε η Wind και τα έκανε #@$%#^%$#&%& στον Κολωνο-Σεπόλια-Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος...

πήγανε και βάλανε στην Σαρωνίδα στο Ελληνικό και στο Σούνιο και στο κέντρο της Αθήνας δεν λένε να τις τελιώσουνε ούτε του χρόνου!

----------


## tetelas

εγω λεω να μετακομισω , πιο ευκολο ειναι

----------


## Mormnak

> εγω λεω να μετακομισω , πιο ευκολο ειναι


και εγώ στην ίδια σκέψη είμαι έτσι όπως πάνε τα πράγματα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

> όπως τα λες είναι ....ανέλαβε η Wind και τα έκανε #@$%#^%$#&%& στον Κολωνο-Σεπόλια-Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος...
> 
> πήγανε και βάλανε στην *Σαρωνίδα* στο Ελληνικό και στο *Σούνιο* και στο κέντρο της Αθήνας δεν λένε να τις τελιώσουνε ούτε του χρόνου!


Τα έργα στις περιοχές που αναφέρεσαι τα έκανε ο οτε απ'όσο γνωρίζω.. ftth/vdsl δλδ.. 
Για το Ελληνικό δεν είμαι σίγουρος.. Οτε νομίζω πάλι.. 
Τι σχέση έχει αλήθεια αυτό με την άνεμο; 
Γενικά μιλώντας;

- - - Updated - - -




> εγω λεω να μετακομισω , πιο ευκολο ειναι


Έτσι εύκολο είναι;  :Studiing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mormnak

> Τα έργα στις περιοχές που αναφέρεσαι τα έκανε ο οτε απ'όσο γνωρίζω.. ftth/vdsl δλδ.. 
> Για το Ελληνικό δεν είμαι σίγουρος.. Οτε νομίζω πάλι.. 
> Τι σχέση έχει αλήθεια αυτό με την άνεμο; 
> Γενικά μιλώντας;


Και γενικά μιλώντας όπως λες αλλά και ειδικότερα στο ότι ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΑΝ VDSL FTTH και οτι άλλο σκ..#@$% πες το σε περιοχές με  χαμηλή πληθυσμιακή συγκέντρωση και αφήσανε το Κέντρο της Αθήνας για την 3η?? 4η? 5η? παράταση να πω?
τέλη του 2020...αρχές του 21 να πω? για νέα ετήσια όσοι ακόμα δεν ξέρουνε τι θα γίνει γιατι δεν ανάλαβε κανεις από τους 3 τα υπόλοιπα καφάο?? ααα φτιάξαμε το συντριβάνι στην Ομόνοια με  188 δέσμες νερού και 177 υποβρύχιους προβολείς οπότε ας μην παραπονιέμαι άλλο για φέτος.... :Razz:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Κρέοντος και Λένορμαν στο φανάρι πρέπει να υπάρχει καμπίνα vdsl ήταν ανοιχτή μαυρες κουλούρες και κάποιο συνεργείο κάτι έκανε φευγαλέα ματιά δεν πρόσεξα περισσότερα

----------


## Iris07

Όντως υπάρχει καμπίνα VDSL εκεί..  :Wink: 
έχει μπει στον χάρτη..

----------


## Eliaskat

με τα χεράκια μου την έβαλα.....

----------


## Iris07

Στο σπίτι σου κοντά τι γίνεται ?

Έχουν σκάψει για σωλήνες.. αλλά δεν έχουν βάλει καμπίνες ?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και γενικά μιλώντας όπως λες αλλά και ειδικότερα στο ότι ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΑΝ VDSL FTTH και οτι άλλο σκ..#@$% πες το σε περιοχές με  χαμηλή πληθυσμιακή συγκέντρωση και αφήσανε το Κέντρο της Αθήνας για την 3η?? 4η? 5η? παράταση να πω?
> τέλη του 2020...αρχές του 21 να πω? για νέα ετήσια όσοι ακόμα δεν ξέρουνε τι θα γίνει γιατι δεν ανάλαβε κανεις από τους 3?? ααα φτιάξαμε το συντριβάνι στην Ομόνοια με  188 δέσμες νερού και 177 υποβρύχιους προβολείς οπότε ας μην παραπονιέμαι άλλο για φέτος....


Όπως τα λες είναι, τι να κάνουμε.. Βέβαια σε αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχές γίνονται σχετικά πιο γρήγορα τα έργα.. Αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω να είναι το θέμα μας εδώ.. Καθώς έχουμε παραδείγματα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές που γίνονται πάλι σχετικά γρήγορα τα έργα.. 



Off Topic


		Πάντως κ ftth που βάζουν οι μεγάλοι πάροχοι, την άποψη μου για τη μέθοδο που ακολουθούν στις πολυκατοικίες την έχω πει.. Οπότε για εμένα προσωπικά *αποκλείω* τόσο μεγάλη παρέμβαση.. Με το τωρινό σύστημα τοποθέτησης δλδ.. Οπότε στη περίπτωση μου δώρον άδωρο και να υπάρχει υποδομή ftth από τους 3 μεγάλους παρόχους.. Μόνο αν συγκινηθεί και κάποιος άλλος από τους συνιδιοκτήτες αλλά και ο διαχειριστής.. Κοινώς θέλει ιστορία.. Αναφέρομαι για το εξοχικό, που τώρα βάζει ftth ο οτε, επειδή το καφάο μου είναι κοντά στο α/κ.. 
Γενικά *μόνο* αν η υλοποίηση ήταν τύπου ίναλαν που βάζει μόνο σε εσένα θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ ενδεχόμενο για ftth..  Εκεί λογικά δεν θα είχα κάποιο θέμα.. 
	


Στο άλλο που λες για την Αθήνα, ένα θα σου πω.. Σκέψου απλά κάποιες "άλλες" περιοχές από π.ό.τ.ε έχουν vdsl.. Μάλιστα σε κάποια περιοχή είδα να δίνουν vdsl (vectoring η μία / απλό vdsl η άλλη) από καμπίνες 2 διαφορετικοί πάροχοι.. Αυτό μόνο και τπτ άλλο.. Και εμείς οι πρωτόγονοι στο *κέντρο της Αθήνας* ακόμα Τ.Π.Τ.. Κολλημένοι στη 10αρα adsl.. 
Όσο για το συντριβάνι, είδες πως πήγαν τα εγκαίνια.. Οπότε τι να λέμε; 
Αλλά για να λέμε και το σωστό.. Η ανάθεση για τις καμπίνες δεν έγινε τώρα.. Οπότε και ο προηγούμενος δήμαρχος μάλλον το είχε στο συρτάρι.. Αν για όλα ευθύνεται ο δήμος.. Όπως φαίνεται στη περίπτωση του Κεραμεικού με απάντηση της εεττ.. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να πέσει καμιά καμπάνα για τις παρατάσεις η αν όντως ευθύνεται η άνεμος η ο οτε που δεν ανακαινίζει τα παλιά adsl καφάο να γίνει κάτι επιτέλους...  
Μας έχουν ρημάξει στις παρατάσεις κ στο περίμενε.. Έλεος πια.. 
Και το πιο αστείο από όλα είναι το να υπάρχουν καμπίνες κυριολεκτικά έξω από τα όρια των δήμων, σε άλλες περιοχές.. Εκεί δλδ τι να σκεφτείς κ τι να υποθέσεις.. 
Σκέτος τραγέλαφος..

----------


## Eliaskat

> Στο σπίτι σου κοντά τι γίνεται ?
> 
> Έχουν σκάψει για σωλήνες.. αλλά δεν έχουν βάλει καμπίνες ?



Κοντά μου έχουν σκάψει ,όχι παντού , αλλά δεν έχουν βάλει καμπίνες.

----------


## nino1908

Κάτι γίνεται. Οδός Ευκλείδου γωνία με Άστρους έχει μπει καιρό νέα καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Από τι πρωί έσκαψαν μπροστά και έχουν ανοίξει την απέναντι καμπίνα VDSL επί της Άστρους

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον θα συνδέσουν την καμπίνα του OTE με την VDSL!  :Wink: 

Το συνεργείο της "Wind" που έσκαβε σε εμάς φεύγει..
δεν έκανε και πολλά πράγματα.. :-\

----------


## akiss

> Μάλλον θα συνδέσουν την καμπίνα του OTE με την VDSL! 
> 
> Το συνεργείο της "Wind" που έσκαβε σε εμάς φεύγει..
> δεν έκανε και πολλά πράγματα.. :-\


Αυτο εκανε σε εμας. συνδεση με του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Iris07

> Κάτι γίνεται. Οδός Ευκλείδου γωνία με Άστρους έχει μπει καιρό νέα καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Από τι πρωί έσκαψαν μπροστά και έχουν ανοίξει την απέναντι καμπίνα VDSL επί της Άστρους


Τώρα είδα.. αυτή η καμπίνα δεν έχει μπει στον χάρτη..
OTE:
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9949...7i16384!8i8192

Να και της Wind.. λίγο παρακάτω είναι!
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9952...7i16384!8i8192

Δεν ξέρω εάν ενώνεται και με 2ο καφάο OTE..
Ακολουθώντας το αυλάκι της Wind, έφτασα και σε αυτό..

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9960...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Έργα στον Γρηγόρη Λενορμαν επίσης και στην οδό Αντιγόνης και Λεάνδρου. Απο τι κατάλαβα του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## nino1908

> Τώρα είδα.. αυτή η καμπίνα δεν έχει μπει στον χάρτη..
> OTE:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9949...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> Να και της Wind.. λίγο παρακάτω είναι!
> https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9952...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> Δεν ξέρω εάν ενώνεται και με 2ο καφάο OTE..
> Ακολουθώντας το αυλάκι της Wind, έφτασα και σε αυτό..
> ...


Τηλεφανους 8 αναμονή

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παιδες για Wind μιλαμε. Τα Jumbo στον χωρο της τηλεπικοινωνιας. Απο την στιγμη κιολας που μπλεκει και Δημος και δεν μπορουν ευκολα να αποδωθουν ευθυνες για καθυστερησεις κλπ, θα βαλουν τα νεα καφαο οποτε τους καπνισει. Μακαρι να φαληρισουν στυλ Nova, Cyta μπας και προχωρησει το πραγμα

----------


## nino1908

Άστρους και Τριπόλεως από κάτω είναι τι φρεάτιο του οτε

----------


## Mormnak

> Άστρους και Τριπόλεως από κάτω είναι τι φρεάτιο του οτε


μισό λεπτό.....! εκει στην φωτογραφία έχει φρέσκια ασφαλτόστρωση ή δεν βλέπουν καλά τα μάτια μου??  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Confused:

----------


## Iris07

Έχει καμία καμπίνα η Wind εκεί κοντά ?  :Thinking: 

Αυτό εδώ είναι το φρεάτιο..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9940...7i16384!8i8192

- - - Updated - - -

Από το Google 2019..
έναν δρόμο πιο πέρα βλέπω νέα άσφαλτο..   :Cool: 
και ένα παλιό καφάο OTE..

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9935...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Mormnak

Άστρους και Τριπόλεως δεν έχει πάντως ο Οτε...αν είδα καλά κανένα καφάο δικό του.

----------


## nino1908

Έχουν περάσει άσφαλτο αρχές του χρόνου σε όλους τούς γύρω δρόμους υπάρχει χαρτί στην επόμενη γωνία Λεβιδίου και είδα και Ευκλείδου

- - - Updated - - -

Μερικά χρόνια πριν ο ΟΤΕ από την Άστρους έως την Ευκλείδου είχε αλλάξει το υπόγειο καλώδιο το λέω γιατί στα ίδια σημεία έχει βάλει χαρτιά

----------


## Kolonos

Λενορμαν και Κρεοντος δίπλα στο μπαρμπεράδικο πήρε το μάτι μου φρεάτιο ανοιχτό για οπτική.
Off Topic

*Spoiler:*




			Άλλη περιοχή πλέον,με άλλες ταχύτητες https://prnt.sc/snp7yh

----------


## Iris07

Τι έγινε.. μετακόμισες ?  :Cool:

----------


## Kolonos

> Τι έγινε.. μετακόμισες ?


Με έδιωξε η Wind  :Razz:

----------


## junior147

> Λενορμαν και Κρεοντος δίπλα στο μπαρμπεράδικο πήρε το μάτι μου φρεάτιο ανοιχτό για οπτική.
> Off Topic
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Άλλη περιοχή πλέον,με άλλες ταχύτητες https://prnt.sc/snp7yh


Λες να περάσουν την οπτική απέναντι και να ανέβουν την Κρέοντος ;;

----------


## Kolonos

Μάλλον. Στο τμήμα του jumbo και εκεί γύρω έχουν τελειώσει.
Σήμερα είδα ότι έχουν σκάψει στην Δράμας, καμία 20αρι μέτρα δίπλα από το κουτί του ότι που είναι Δράμας και Ρόδου.
Έρχεται καμπίνα;;;;

----------


## nino1908

Από τα  φρεάτια του ΟΤΕ βγάζουν ένα γκρί πλακέ καλώδιο το περνάνε από ένα μηχάνημα όπου το κόβει. γνωρίζουμε γιατί γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## Iris07

Ίσως με αυτό ενώνουν την καμπίνα VDSL με το καφάο τους ?  :Thinking: 

Δεν έχω δει την φάση..

----------


## nino1908

> Ίσως με αυτό ενώνουν την καμπίνα VDSL με το καφάο τους ? 
> 
> Δεν έχω δει την φάση..


Έπρεπε να βγάλω φωτό.το τράβηξαν μέσα από το φρεάτιο του οτε περνούσε σε ένα κόκκινο μηχάνημα και το έκοβαν αν δύο μέτρα, πρέπει να ήταν τουλάχιστον 100μετρα.τα έριχναν σε ένα φορτηγό που είχε γεμίσει με αυτά που σημαίνει ότι είχε γίνει το ίδιο και σε άλλα φρεάτια. Μου φάνηκε σαν καλώδιο να ήταν κάτι άλλο αν το ξανά δω θα βγάλω φωτό

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Με αυτό ενώνονται οι 2 καμπίνες οτε - wind για να παρέχει VDSL μόνο σε όσους θέλουν!




> Έπρεπε να βγάλω φωτό.το τράβηξαν μέσα από το φρεάτιο του οτε περνούσε σε ένα κόκκινο μηχάνημα και το έκοβαν αν δύο μέτρα, πρέπει να ήταν τουλάχιστον 100μετρα.τα έριχναν σε ένα φορτηγό που είχε γεμίσει με αυτά που σημαίνει ότι είχε γίνει το ίδιο και σε άλλα φρεάτια. Μου φάνηκε σαν καλώδιο να ήταν κάτι άλλο αν το ξανά δω θα βγάλω φωτό

----------


## nino1908

Μετά από 1+ χρόνο μπήκαν οι βάσεις ελπίζω να μην πέρασε νερό από τον κίτρινο σωλήνα. Τηλεφανους 8 και Ευκλείδου 2 (ζούγκλα)

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε..

Wind το μεγαλείο σου !!  :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

το γεγονός οτι δεν έχουνε σκάψει σε όλη την περιοχή με ανησυχεί.... 

Λετε να δωσουν στις καμπινες που εχουν βαλει μέχρι  τώρα και οι αλλοι να μεινουμε με το .....

----------


## Iris07

Ελπίζω να κάνει ελέγχους η EETT τι γίνεται..  :Thinking:

----------


## GregoirX23

Μόνη ελπίδα να κάνουν κάτι μέσα στη καρδιά του καλοκαιριού, που θα αδειάσει η Αθήνα.. 
Και πάλι όμως, πριν το 22 δεν ελπίζω σε κάτι... 
Αν πάλι γενικά δεν γίνει τπτ, πρέπει να το δει αλλιώς η εεττ.. Απλά δεν λέει άλλη παράταση.. 
Βέβαια στη δική μας περίπτωση (περιοχή) που η εεττ έδειξε το δήμο.. Εκεί δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να παρέμβει.. 
Η wind πάντως αν θέλει να θεωρείται σοβαρή; εταιρία, πρέπει να "απολογηθεί", να αιτιολογήσει καταλλήλως το που κολλάει το θέμα.. 
Η αν δεν θέλει/μπορεί, να το πει να πάμε παρακάτω.. Αν βέβαια θελήσει άλλος τις περιοχές (δήμο)..

----------


## akiss

στις 11 το πρωί είχαν ανοίξει ένα φρεάτιο έξω από τον γαλαξία 8 άτομα της intrakat

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. θα αρχίσουν να περνάνε οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες ? 
ή θα τις συνδέσουν στις καμπίνες.. ?  :Thinking: 

Από τους λίγους δρόμους εκεί που έχει τόσες καμπίνες VDSL της Wind μαζεμένες!!  :Cool: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0108...7i16384!8i8192

- - - Updated - - -

Μάλλον ο Γαλαξίας έβαλε χέρι στην Wind ...
Θα πάρουμε ποτέ VDSL ??  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μετά από 1+ χρόνο μπήκαν οι βάσεις ελπίζω να μην πέρασε νερό από τον κίτρινο σωλήνα. Τηλεφανους 8 και Ευκλείδου 2 (ζούγκλα)


Πιθανόν να έχουν βάλει μία βάση για καμπίνα και σε αυτό εδώ το σημείο..  :Thinking: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9970...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## akiss

> Χμμ.. θα αρχίσουν να περνάνε οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες ? 
> ή θα τις συνδέσουν στις καμπίνες.. ? 
> 
> Από τους λίγους δρόμους εκεί που έχει τόσες καμπίνες VDSL της Wind μαζεμένες!! 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0108...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


  αν γυρίσεις την φώτο, είχαν ανοίξει τα καπάκια πίσω από το κόκκινο αυτοκίνητο(saxo).

----------


## Iris07

Έβαλα ακόμη 3 καμπίνες στον χάρτη, από φωτογραφίες του Google.

Γενικά έχουν βάλει κάμποσες γραμμές στην περιοχή σας όπως είδα..
αλλά δεν έβλεπα πολλές καμπίνες της Wind..  :Thinking: 

Πιθανόν κάποιες καμπίνες να εξυπηρετούν 2 καφάο..  :Thinking: 
οπότε δεν είναι δίπλα τους ακριβώς..

- - - Updated - - -

  

Σαφώς όμως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την Wind πλέον..

Σύγκριση κάλυψης.. Καλλιθέα που έγινε πριν καιρό.. με Κολωνό τώρα.. :Blink: 

Ίδια περίπου εικόνα έχουν και άλλες περιοχές με Κολωνό..
Πετράλωνα, Κέντρο, Πατήσια..

Και σαφώς δεν μπορεί να πει κάτι η Wind, σε σχέση με περιοχές..
γιατί αυτή είναι η εικόνα μεταξύ Wind - Vodafone στην Κυψέλη!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Μέρα με την νύχτα η κάλυψη

----------


## DoSMaN

Η Wind είναι σαν το μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης...
...απλά δεν υπάρχει...!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να τρέχει με την άνεμο η όποιον άλλο εμπλέκεται.. Αλλά ας κάτσουν να το λύσουν επιτέλους.. Έχει καταντήσει τραγέλαφος.. 
Αυτοί εκεί στην εεττ μέχρι πότε θα δίνουν παρατάσεις; Καμπάνες η κάποια άλλη ενέργεια προβλέπονται; 
Αλήθεια πως και μας έκατσε η άνεμος εμάς; Άλλος δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Η Wind είναι σαν το μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης...
> ...απλά δεν υπάρχει...!!!


Όνομα πράγμα.. Άνεμος..  :Whistle:

----------


## Iris07

> Αλήθεια πως και μας έκατσε η άνεμος εμάς; Άλλος δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε;


Το αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ..
Πως μας έκατσε αυτή η ατυχία..  :Cool:

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παίδες έχετε θέμα με το ιντερνετ αυτές τις μέρες; Παίζει να οφείλετε σε σκαψίματα κλπ που κάνουν στην περιοχή;

----------


## Mormnak

> Έβαλα ακόμη 3 καμπίνες στον χάρτη, από φωτογραφίες του Google.
> 
> Γενικά έχουν βάλει κάμποσες γραμμές στην περιοχή σας όπως είδα..
> αλλά δεν έβλεπα πολλές καμπίνες της Wind.. 
> 
> Πιθανόν κάποιες καμπίνες να εξυπηρετούν 2 καφάο.. 
> οπότε δεν είναι δίπλα τους ακριβώς..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Βρε συ φίλε Iris07, μην τις πετάς έτσι απότομα ''χύμα'' αυτές τις φωτογραφίες...υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος με καρδιακά προβλήματα και δυσανεξία στην λέξη Wind...  :Razz: 
Ακούμε για Wind στον Κολωνό και τρέχουμε να κάνουμε ευχελαιο  :Laughing:

----------


## sgatz

Και σε μένα σέρνεται τις τελευταίες μέρες ίσως λόγω των εργασιών.

----------


## Eliaskat

Παιδιά skytelecom έχει κανένας ?

----------


## nino1908

Η καμπίνα μπήκε γρήγορα οδός Ευκλείδου 2;

----------


## Iris07

Αυτός ο χρόνος θα έπρεπε να γίνει πέρυσι !!!
Βάλτε -365 μέρες καθυστέρηση !!!  :Laughing: 

Να την βάλω στον χάρτη με το User Name σου ?  :Cool: 

Κοίταξες και την άλλη βάση ?

Ελπίζω να πήρε μπόλικες καμπίνες η Wind για απόθεμα.. έχει να βάλει πολλές ακόμη!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> Αυτός ο χρόνος θα έπρεπε να γίνει πέρυσι !!!
> Βάλτε -365 μέρες καθυστέρηση !!! 
> 
> Να την βάλω στον χάρτη με το User Name σου ? 
> 
> Κοίταξες και την άλλη βάση ?
> 
> Ελπίζω να πήρε μπόλικες καμπίνες η Wind για απόθεμα.. έχει να βάλει πολλές ακόμη!


Ναι αν μπορείς lris 

Η άλλη βάση χθές που πέρασα παραμένει όπως έχει

----------


## Iris07

Οκ!  :Wink: 

Ααα.. δεν θέλω τέτοιες σπατάλες με τα φορτηγά..  :Razz: 

μία - μία θα τις κουβαλάμε τις καμπίνες ??  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

> Οκ! 
> 
> Ααα.. δεν θέλω τέτοιες σπατάλες με τα φορτηγά.. 
> 
> μία - μία θα τις κουβαλάμε τις καμπίνες ??


Δεν πρόλαβαν δουλεύουν με αυστηρό 8ωρο - :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Έτοιμη!  :Wink: 
...

16 στις 125 νομίζω..
Καλά πάμε.. για εντός της επομένης 10ετίας..  :Laughing: 

Από την EETT πάντως με αυτή την πορεία, μάλλον κόβεται η Wind.. 
*μόνο έως 10% μη ενεργοποιημένες* δικαιολογείται στο τέλος της διορίας..


*Spoiler:*




			Από τον έλεγχο της EETT στον OTE φέτος μετά της λήξης της παράτασης του..

_25. Με βάση τα στοιχεία που υπέβαλε ο ΟΤΕ στο πλαίσιο της ολοκλήρωσης των Α’ και Γ’ Φάσεων (σχετ. κγ’), 
τις υπό σχετ. ιγ’ περιοδικές αναφορές του ΟΤΕ στο πλαίσιο του Κανονισμού Παρακολούθησης της ΕΕΤΤ (σχετ. ιγ’) καθώς και τις υπό σχετ. ιστ’ εκθέσεις ελέγχων της ΕΕΤΤ η ΕΕΤΤ διαπιστώνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ, 
ως όφειλε, ενεργοποίησε έως τις 31/12/2019 την τεχνολογία VDSL vectoring σε 11.724 από τις 11.854 αρχικά ανατεθειμένες υπαίθριες καμπίνες της Α’ Φάσης (ποσοστό 98,9%) 
και σε 2.719 από τις 2.998 αρχικά ανατεθειμένες καμπίνες της Γ’ Φάσης (ποσοστό 90,7%).

26. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τον αριθμό των υπαίθριων καμπινών, όπως αυτός διαμορφώθηκε με τις σχετικές τροποποιητικές αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ (σημείο 16 ανωτέρω) 
τα ποσοστά επιτυχούς ενεργοποίησης γίνονται 99,2% για τη φάση Α’ και 94% για τη φάση Γ’.

27. Δεδομένου ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το ποσοστό απόκλισης είναι μικρότερο του 10%, 
δεν συντρέχει λόγος ελέγχου της υπαιτιότητας της απόκλισης από το αρχικά εγκεκριμένο πλάνο υλοποίησης με τις υπό σχετ. η’ και θ’ αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ, 
ώστε να εξεταστεί από την ΕΕΤΤ το ενδεχόμενο επιβολής κυρώσεων στον ΟΤΕ σύμφωνα με τα σημεία 12 και 14 του Παραρτήματος 3 της υπό σχετ. ζ’ απόφασης της ΕΕΤΤ._

----------


## nino1908

Τηλεφανους 8. αν μπορεί ο Iris να την ανεβάσει.κακολογουμε τα παιδιά δύο καμπίνες έβαλαν και του χρόνου πάλι

----------


## Iris07

Μπήκε και αυτή!  :Wink: 

Να δούμε τώρα πότε θα ξαναδούμε νέα καμπίνα Wind!  :Cool: 

Πόσο κάνει ένα κουτί να βάλω ένα έξω από το σπίτι μου ??  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

> Μπήκε και αυτή! 
> 
> Να δούμε τώρα πότε θα ξαναδούμε νέα καμπίνα Wind! 
> 
> Πόσο κάνει ένα κουτί να βάλω ένα έξω από το σπίτι μου ??


Με τα έργα που έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα ίσως είναι η τελευταία εκκρεμότητα δεν έχω δεί στην περιοχή μου αναμονή για νέα καμπίνα.κατι μου λέει ότι θα δώσει ότι έκανε μέχρι τώρα και θα ρίξει την ευθύνη στον δήμο για τίς άδειες.

----------


## Iris07

Αφού έσκαψε η Wind.. δεν είχε πρόβλημα με τον Δήμο..  :Cool: 

Σε πιο καφάο OTE είσαι εσύ ?

----------


## nino1908

> Αφού έσκαψε η Wind.. δεν είχε πρόβλημα με τον Δήμο.. 
> 
> Σε πιο καφάο OTE είσαι εσύ ?


321 αρκετά κοντά στην καμπίνα vdsl επί της Άστρους

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ δηλαδή..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9943...7i16384!8i8192

Απ' ότι βλέπω μάλλον δεν έχει περάσει σωλήνα εκεί μπροστά η Wind..   :Thinking: 

Εκτός και σκάψανε μετά, έως τώρα..

Λίγο πιο κάτω είναι το καφάο *322..*
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9949...7i16384!8i8192

το οποίο φαίνεται ότι μπήκε πρόσφατα.. (Καλοκαίρι 2019)
και βρίσκεται μπροστά από "γραμμές" και φρεάτιο της Wind..

ενώ λίγα μέτρα πιο κάτω είναι η καμπίνα της Wind.. μόνη της..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9952...7i16384!8i8192

Είναι πολύ πιθανόν ότι έχει συνδεθεί με το 322,
και μάλλον δίνει γραμμές και σε κάποιο άλλο καφάο OTE..

Yπάρχει ένα καφάο OTE παρακάτω στην άλλη γωνία εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9955...7i16384!8i8192

περνάει από εκεί και η γραμμή της Wind..

- - - Updated - - -

Υπάρχει και το καφάο *310* κοντά στην Λένορμαν..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9960...7i16384!8i8192

το οποίο βλέπω ότι έχει πρόσφατο σκάψιμο μπροστά του..
μάλλον από την Wind.

310, 322 επίσης είναι στην λίστα για αναβάθμιση..

- - - Updated - - -

Από την Ευκλείδου τώρα, την άλλη μεριά της.. βλέπω φεύγει μία γραμμή της Wind..
και πάει - πάει.. βγαίνει στην Πλάτωνος..

όπου υπάρχει ένα παλιό καφάο OTE..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9938...7i16384!8i8192

αλλά καμπίνα άλλη δεν βλέπω εκεί..

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως φαίνεται μάλλον η Wind χρησιμοποιεί την "τεχνική" μία καμπίνα VDSL - 2 καφάο OTE.. ?? 
για να γλυτώσει κόστος ?  :Thinking: 

Κια όποιος προλάβει μετά και πάρει VDSL..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Πριν ένα 1+ χρόνο αυτά έκανε στην γειτονιά μου η wind.Την Άστρους έκανε ένα μικρό κομμάτι στο τέλος μέχρι την οδό Ευκλείδου,ενώ είχε βάλει κορδέλες να συνεχίσει προς την καμπίνα μου 321 δεν πέρασε ποτέ.

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα..
ανοργάνωτες δουλειές !! :-\

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα είχε βάλει ταινίες σε εμάς ότι θα κάνανε έργα έως την Πλατεία Κυψέλης..
και τελικά τα παρατήσανε και φύγανε!!

----------


## nino1908

Μέσα Ιουλίου λήγει η 24μηνη δέσμευση με την wind με πήραν τηλ.για ανανέωση.Το ωραίο είναι ότι πήγα στην wind με το σκεπτικό ότι θα έχω καλύτερες υπηρεσίες με vdsl. 2 χρονια μετά είμαστε στα ίδια και δεν βλέπω να έχουμε ούτε τα επόμενα 2χρονια vdsl

----------


## Eliaskat

έχω απελπιστεί και κοιτάω λύσεις ανάγκης... 

όπως skytelecom & Grnet 365 τι λένε αυτές ;  αξίζει τον κόπο έχει κάποιος στην Αθήνα ; 

Πότε θα τελειώσει η αέρας τα έργα στην περιοχή μας , πάμε να κλείσουμε την Λ. Αθηνων  μπροστά  από τα γραφεία τους ;

----------


## Mormnak

Εδώ ακόμα ΔΕΝ έχει δώσει σε διαθεσιμότητα όσες έχει ήδη βάλει....πχ στην Αυλωνος...ποια έργα να τελειώσει και πότε?  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. για *Sky Telecom* δεν έχω διαβάσει να δω τι γίνεται..
Δες αυτά τα 2 θέματα :

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CE%BD%CE%B1
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82

Και εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...CF%85-internet

----------


## Eliaskat

με πήραν τηλ απο sky

απο τέλος του Ιουνίου θα μπορούν να δώσουν και πάνω απο 50αρα στην Αθήνα.

από τις ταχύτητες που λένε μέχρι ένα -10%

----------


## Iris07

HomeAirFiber 50 Double Play - 48
HomeAirFiber 100 Double Play - 66

https://skytelecom.gr/programmata/home-double-play/

HomeAirFiber 50 Internet - 38
HomeAirFiber 100 Internet - 50

https://skytelecom.gr/programmata/home-internet/

Κάπως ακριβό το 100άρι..
1 άτομο μπορεί να βολευτεί με το 50άρι πιστεύω..  :Thinking: 

Για τηλ. μπορείς να κρατήσεις μόνο το κινητό..

----------


## Rebell

Καλημέρα... πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου που ξύπνησα χαρούμενος από κομπρεσέρ.. 
Ιάμβης και βελερεφόντου Κολωνό περνάνε οπτικές ακριβός κάτω από το σπίτι μου...

----------


## Eliaskat

Μακάρι...

----------


## Iris07

Έχει κάποια καμπίνα εκεί κοντά η Wind από πριν..

----------


## Mormnak

> Έχει κάποια καμπίνα εκεί κοντά η Wind από πριν..


2kv βρήκα εγώ....   462.. https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...99!4d23.708627

466...https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...99!4d23.708627

κάποιο άλλο μήπως ξέρει ο Rebell?

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Οιδίποδος και Λέανδρου σήμερα

----------


## akiss

Σκάβουν από την intrakat μεσα στον δρόμο, λίγο μετά από τον γαλαξία ένα κομμάτι 1,5μχ1,5μ. Έξω από το κατάστημα με τα στρώματα. ίσως να είχαν κλείσει το καπάκι από το φρεάτιο  με την νέα άσφαλτο.

ισως ψαχνουν αυτο? 

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0100...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Rebell

Έκανα μια γύρα σήμερα και ανακάλυψα μια καμπίνα! 
https://goo.gl/maps/WMxE9xRzum2cDMGx7
https://prnt.sc/sxqyou

και τα έργα συνεχίζονται... Λεάνδρου και Οιδίποδος 
http://prntscr.com/sxr23z 
http://prntscr.com/sxr488

----------


## dexrio

> Έκανα μια γύρα σήμερα και ανακάλυψα μια καμπίνα! 
> https://goo.gl/maps/WMxE9xRzum2cDMGx7
> https://prnt.sc/sxqyou


φιλε στον ιδιο δρομο μενουμε.Ευτυχως ηρθαμε στον πολιτισμο.Ελπιζω να μας παρουν απο καμια εταιρεια για προσφορα.Σε εχουν καλεσει εσενα;

----------


## Iris07

> Έκανα μια γύρα σήμερα και ανακάλυψα μια καμπίνα! 
> https://goo.gl/maps/WMxE9xRzum2cDMGx7
> https://prnt.sc/sxqyou
> 
> και τα έργα συνεχίζονται... Λεάνδρου και Οιδίποδος 
> http://prntscr.com/sxr23z 
> http://prntscr.com/sxr488


Πιο πρόσφατα έργα πρέπει να είναι αυτά.. 
δεν βλέπω τα αυλάκια στο Google Maps..

Να την βάλω στον χάρτη με το όνομα σου ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Οιδίποδος και Λέανδρου σήμερα


Να την βάλω στον χάρτη με το όνομα σου ?

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Εννοείτε φίλε @Iris07




> Πιο πρόσφατα έργα πρέπει να είναι αυτά.. 
> δεν βλέπω τα αυλάκια στο Google Maps..
> 
> Να την βάλω στον χάρτη με το όνομα σου ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Να την βάλω στον χάρτη με το όνομα σου ?

----------


## Iris07

Έτοιμη!  :Wink:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Από την απέναντι πλευρά της Λενορμάν που είναι η Ηρούς έχουν περάσει ήδη τις οπτικές ίνες και το ρεύμα.

----------


## Rebell

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα μπορείτε να βάλετε στο map ότι θέλετε.. πάντως φαίνεται σαν να βιάζονται λίγο...

----------


## nplatis

Μάλλον «καιρός ήταν» θα πρέπει να λέμε...

----------


## Iris07

Έτοιμη και η 2η!  :Wink: 

Αρχίζει να γεμίζει λίγο ο χάρτης τώρα..  :Cool: 
αλλά έχει ακόμη κάποια σημεία πολύ άδεια..

Βέβαια κοντά στο A/K μάλλον δεν θα βάλουν τίποτα τώρα..

----------


## dexrio

Οντως βιαζονται αρκετα.Να δουμε ποιες εταιρεις θα μας καλεσουν και ποτε.

----------


## nino1908

Θετικό ότι υπάρχει πρόοδος αλλά αυτό το σκάβουμε όπου μπορούμε και βάζουμε καμπίνες μπορούν στο άμεσο μέλλον να λειτουργήσουν ή πρέπει να τελειώσει όλοι η δουλειά στον Κολωνό;

----------


## dexrio

> Θετικό ότι υπάρχει πρόοδος αλλά αυτό το σκάβουμε όπου μπορούμε και βάζουμε καμπίνες μπορούν στο άμεσο μέλλον να λειτουργήσουν ή πρέπει να τελειώσει όλοι η δουλειά στον Κολωνό;


νομιζω οποιες ειναι ετοιμες θα τις δωσουν στο κοινο.Δε νομιζω να τελειωσουν ολα και μετα.Αλλα θα δειξει.Ελλαδα ειμαστε .

----------


## Iris07

*Κίνηση: Διακοπή κυκλοφορίας σε λωρίδα στη λεωφόρο Αθηνών το Σάββατο* 
_.. από το ύψος της συμβολής της με την οδό Ποσειδίππου έως το ύψος της συμβολής της με την οδό Αντιγόνης, περιοχής Δήμου Αθηναίων, ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς Περιστέρι._

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...on-to-savvato/

Χμμ.. τι κάνουν ?  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Προσωρινές κυκλοφοριακές ρυθμίσεις - Λ. Αθηνών, από το ύψος της συμβολής της με την οδό Ποσειδίππου έως το ύψος της συμβολής της με την οδό Αντιγόνης, ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς Περιστέρι, 
περιοχής Δήμου Αθηναίων, στις 13-06-2020, κατά τις ώρες 07:00΄ έως 15:00΄, λόγω εκτέλεσης εργασιών αποκατάστασης τομής οδοστρώματος. 

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/search?query...F%85%22&page=0

Θα κλείσουν τομές που είχαν γίνει από έργα για οπτικές ίνες..

----------


## GregoirX23

Καλλωπισμός οδοστρώματος; Να μην φαίνεται περίεργο η δεν τις είχαν κλείσει;

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον δεν τους αρέσει έτσι που τις κλείσανε..  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μάλλον δεν τους αρέσει έτσι που τις κλείσανε..


Και το είχα πει ξανά ότι για μαύρη πίσσα έπρεπε να βάζουν γκρι.. :Whistle:  Σε ορισμένα σημεία φαίνεται σαν να έχει περάσει τυφλοπόντικας.. :Whistle:

----------


## Rebell

Καλησπέρα! σήμερα είδα 2 καμπινές

1) οιδιποδος 37
https://goo.gl/maps/i3yubBMhwdNCxVRAA
http://prntscr.com/sz2u1c
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ίδια με την οιδιποδος 26

2)
πεζόδρομος Νικ. Χατζηαποστόλου 24 και Τριανταφυλλοπούλου 
http://prntscr.com/sz30vo
http://prntscr.com/sz31d7

κάτω από το σπίτι μου! έχουν μια αναμονή! 
τι φάση με αυτό? ξέρουμε τίποτα?
http://prntscr.com/sz31wt

----------


## nplatis

> κάτω από το σπίτι μου! έχουν μια αναμονή! 
> τι φάση με αυτό? ξέρουμε τίποτα?
> http://prntscr.com/sz31wt


Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου... FTTH  :ROFL: 

Πάντως και εγώ χθες λίγο πιο πάνω στην Τριανταφυλλοπούλου είδα μια καινούργια τσιμεντένια βάση καμπίνας, χωρίς όμως καλώδια ή τίποτα να βγαίνει από το έδαφος.

Φαίνεται πάντως ότι υπάρχει κάποια πρόοδος και σε αυτή τη μεριά, γιατί όλες οι προηγούμενες αναφορές ήταν για κάτω από τη Λένορμαν...

----------


## Iris07

Ο χάρτης σας ανοίγει αυτή την στιγμή ?  :Thinking: 
http://fttxgr.eu/map
Εμένα κολλάει..

Αναμονή με τόσο μεγάλο φρεάτιο μπροστά της, 1η φορά βλέπω!!  :Cool: 

Τέτοια βάζουν μερικές φορές δίπλα σε καμπίνα.. (φώτο κάτω)

 

Στην Κυψέλη βάζει αυτά εδώ, τώρα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post6820556

αλλά σε κάνα 2 σημεία είδα και σκέτο σωλήνα όπως στην φώτο..

- - - Updated - - -

Οκ.. μου άνοιξε ο χάρτης..
θα βάλω τις νέες καμπίνες!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ok.. μπήκαν οι καμπίνες!  :Wink: 
Κάτι κάνει η Wind.. αν και αυτά έπρεπε να είχαν γίνει πέρυσι!!

----------


## panos7

Για Σεπολια δίπλα μέτρο... Πότε λέτε;
Εγώ μένω στην αρχή Φιλιππουπόλεως....

----------


## junior147

> Για Σεπολια δίπλα μέτρο... Πότε λέτε;
> Εγώ μένω στην αρχή Φιλιππουπόλεως....


Δεν μας νοιάζει ρε φίλε μου μένεις !!! Πονεμένο μου παιδί και εσύ .

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό παρατήρησα στον χάρτη..
ότι προχωράνε προς τον σταθμό του Μετρό.. φαίνεται ότι φτιάχνουν τα Σεπόλια τώρα..

Έχουν σκάψει εκεί για σωλήνες και φρεάτια ?

----------


## LEF13

άντε να προχωράει και η ακαδημία πλάτωνα μπάς και δούμε φώς (οπτικό) :-) 
νέα καμπίνα wind:
Ετεοκλέους 3
https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...1!4d23.7097782



Επίσης μάλλον ψήνεται και άλλη μια στο σημείο εδώ (θα βάλω φωτό όταν ολοκληρωθεί)
https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...1!4d23.7097782

----------


## Iris07

Thanks!  :Wink: 

Θα την περάσω στον χάρτη με το User Name σου!

- - - Updated - - -

Έτοιμη η καμπίνα στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 

Τελικά, όντως όπως διαπιστώνω η Wind βάζει καμπίνες VDSL όχι δίπλα σε καφάο OTE, αλλά πιο μακριά..
και όπως φαίνεται αυτές θα εξυπηρετούν μάλλον 2 καφάο OTE!

Στην παραπάνω καμπίνα υπάρχουν κοντά της 2 καφάο OTE..
τα οποία μάλιστα ο OTE άλλαξε με νέα ADSL,
και στο 1 μάλιστα φαίνεται καθαρά νέο αυλάκι που καταλήγει από αυτό, σε φρεάτιο της Wind!

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...5!4d23.7099848

Το 2ο είναι εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...5!4d23.7099848

Όπως φαίνεται πιάσανε τώρα και την Πλάτωνος που της είχανε κάνει νέα ασφαλτόστρωση πέρυσι..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν και λίγο πιο πέρα.. στην Ευκλείδου & Πλάτωνος..

Έρχεται ένα αυλάκι της Wind σε ένα φρεάτιο εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...5!4d23.7099848

και περνάει κάθετα..
αλλά δεν βρίσκω που σταματάει..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...5!4d23.7099848

----------


## GregoirX23

> Thanks! 
> 
> Θα την περάσω στον χάρτη με το User Name σου!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έτοιμη η καμπίνα στον χάρτη! 
> 
> *Τελικά, όντως όπως διαπιστώνω η Wind βάζει καμπίνες VDSL όχι δίπλα σε καφάο OTE, αλλά πιο μακριά..
> ...


Από τη μύγα ξίγκι.. Οικονομία στις καμπίνες; Αλλά αυτό δε θα επηρεάσει τις ταχύτητες κλπ λόγω απόστασης;  :Thinking:  Δεν είναι όλα τα καφάο δίπλα δίπλα.. Το έχεις πετύχει κ αλλού; Νομίζω πάντως ότι έχω δει καμπίνες σχετικά μακριά από καφάο.. Π.χ το καφάο να είναι στη γωνία του τετράγωνου και η καμπίνα να είναι στη μέση, κάπου παρακάτω κ όχι δίπλα.. Βέβαια αν μπορούν να το κάνουν χωρίς να υπάρξει θέμα, why not?

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω φοβούνται ότι δεν θα έχουν πολλές αιτήσεις για VDSL στην περιοχή..  :Thinking: 
και κοιτάνε να μην κάνουν πολλά έξοδα, και τους μείνουν οι κάρτες..  :Cool: 

Έτσι λογικά τις μοιράζουν καλύτερα.. (γι' αυτούς).

Σίγουρα ένα + 50 έως 100 μέτρα στη απόσταση που έχεις ήδη με χαλκό, θα επηρεάσει λίγο τα πράγματα σε κάποιους..
αλλά νομίζω το 100άρι τουλάχιστον θα είναι οκ!  :Cool: 

Το καλό με την περιοχή εκεί είναι ότι ο OTE άλλαξε πολλά παλιά καφάο του!  :Wink: 

* Καλό είναι να βιαστείτε να βάλατε στην εταιρία που θέλετε όταν υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα..
μην ξεμείνετε από πόρτες..  :Cool: 

** Η Vodafone δεν ξέρω τι θα δώσει εκεί.. 
άντε μετά να σπας συμβόλαια..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τι τρελό είναι αυτό εδώ ??  :Laughing: 
Δεν μπόρεσαν να ανοίξουν τον δρόμο ??

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...5!4d23.7099848

----------


## Eliaskat

Ωπα γιατί έτσι με την voda?

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει εδώ..
μερικές φορές δεν έχουν γρήγορη συνεργασία Vodafone & Wind για να αγοράσει η μία χονδρική υπηρεσίες από την άλλη που έκανε τα έργα..  :Thinking: 

VDSL δηλαδή..

----------


## nplatis

Προχθές έγραψα για βάση, σήμερα υπήρχε και το κουτί!

Τριανταφυλλοπούλου 4:
https://goo.gl/maps/TPjKiNPRj5E6pgaM8
https://prntscr.com/t0irxo

----------


## Iris07

Είδατε.. άμα θέλει η Wind, πόσο γρήγορα γίνονται οι δουλειές!  :Cool: 
Έτσι τελείωσε η Vodafone την μισή Κυψέλη.. τσακ - μπαμ!!

Μετά περίμενα τα ίδια από την Wind.. αλλά τζίφος!! :-\

- - - Updated - - -

Μπήκε η καμπίνα στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 

Σύνολο 23 καμπίνες τώρα..

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Ισχύει αυτό! σε φίλο μου ενώ έδινε κανονικά η wind, η Vodafone του έδωσε 2 μήνες μετά.




> Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει εδώ..
> μερικές φορές δεν έχουν γρήγορη συνεργασία Vodafone & Wind για να αγοράσει η μία χονδρική υπηρεσίες από την άλλη που έκανε τα έργα.. 
> 
> VDSL δηλαδή..

----------


## Serj7

Σεπολιωτες πρέπει να έρχεται !!! Ρόδου και Χριστομανου!!

----------


## nino1908

> Σεπολιωτες πρέπει να έρχεται !!! Ρόδου και Χριστομανου!!


μήπως ροδου και δραμας;

----------


## sgatz

Άντε να ανεβαίνει και σε μένα Αμφιαράου με Αψού... Ότι είχα αρχίσει να απελπιζομαι

----------


## Iris07

> μήπως ροδου και δραμας;


Ναι, εκεί πρέπει να είναι!  :Wink: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0044...7i16384!8i8192

Έψαχνα και εγώ να το βρω..  :Cool:

----------


## Mormnak

> Ναι, εκεί πρέπει να είναι! 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0044...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> Έψαχνα και εγώ να το βρω..


ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ WIND.....  :No no:

----------


## Iris07

Ωχχ.. και δείτε το κουφό!!
Υπάρχει φρεάτιο της Wind στην γωνία πιο κάτω από το 2014!!  :Blink: 

2014 - Google
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0042...7i13312!8i6656

2019 - Google
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0042...7i16384!8i8192

- - - Updated - - -




> ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ WIND.....


Εννοείς για τα πλακάκια για τους τυφλούς ?  :Cool: 

Να δούμε εάν όντως είναι για καμπίνα.. 
αλλά μάλλον η καμπίνα θα κολλήσει στον τοίχο όπως είναι πιο κάτω το καφάο του ΟΤΕ..  :Cool: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Mormnak

...αρα την βάλανε εκει κοντά τριγύρω για να έχουνε κάλυψη με 1 μόνο καμπίνα σε τόση μεγάλη έκταση?  :Thinking:   :Blink:

----------


## Iris07

Αυτή λογικά είναι για το καφαό του ΟΤΕ παραδίπλα..

αλλά θα δούμε.. μπορεί να βάλουν και άλλες πιο πέρα..

----------


## Mormnak

> Εννοείς για τα πλακάκια για τους τυφλούς ? 
> 
> Να δούμε εάν όντως είναι για καμπίνα.. 
> αλλά μάλλον η καμπίνα θα κολλήσει στον τοίχο όπως είναι πιο κάτω το καφάο του ΟΤΕ.. 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i16384!8i8192


Ναι αυτό ακριβως...γιατι δεν μπορει κάποιος ο οποίος θέλει ορθα να περάσει από το πεζοδρόμιο να του πετάγεται στα καλά καθούμενα ένα σιδερένιο κουτι γιατί ο 
εργολάβος του είπανε βάλτο όπου σε βολεύει....

και έχω δει αρκετές φορές άτομα με προβλήματα όρασης με το ίδιο ακριβώς θέμα με τα μηχανάκια ΠΑΝΩ στα πεζοδρόμια!!! και ειδικά να βλέπεις τυφλό άτομο να κατεβαίνει στο δρόμο γιατι δεν μπορεί
να περάσει πάνω από το πεζοδρόμιο!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!! ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ κανένας ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ!!

----------


## Serj7

Ναι σορυ παιδιά από την βιασύνη μου χαχαχ Ρόδου και Δράμας !!

----------


## sgatz

Δηλαδή αυτή η καμπίνα πιο κομμάτι καλύπτει και λέτε ότι είναι τραγικό;

----------


## Mormnak

Οριστε...ετοιμη....πριν καλά καλά βάλουνε την βάση εγώ την ετοίμασα!!   :ROFL:   :Razz: 

 

Φίλε Iris07 καλά την έβαλα ή γέρνει λίγο??  :Laughing:

----------


## akiss

> Οριστε...ετοιμη....πριν καλά καλά βάλουνε την βάση εγώ την ετοίμασα!!   
> 
>  
> 
> Φίλε Iris07 καλά την έβαλα ή γέρνει λίγο??



είναι λίγο όρτσα, αλλά θα ήθελα να μένω στο σπίτι από πίσω..... :ROFL:

----------


## nino1908

Φρεάτιο από το 2014 και μετά λέμε δεν κάνει δουλειά ο άνεμος.ελπιζω η καμπίνα να μπει όσο ποιο κολλητά στον τοίχο γιατί και σε μένα δεν μου άρεσε που ξηλωσαν τα συγκεκριμένα πλακίδια

----------


## Fiestanik

Είδα αυτό το σκαμμενο και έχει χαρτί που λέει Έργα ΟΤΕ, cnf engineering. Λέτε να βάλουν καμιά καμπίνα; Είναι στη Φοινίκης   και Σερίνου.

----------


## jkoukos

Μάλλον για βλάβη πρόκειται. Δεν σκάβουν από τον ΟΤΕ στο ξεκάρφωτο για καμπίνα, αλλά εκεί που είναι η παλιά.

----------


## Iris07

Όντως, αφού βγάλανε μούφες έξω, είναι για βλάβη..

Εάν είναι να αλλάξει καφάο του ο OTE, θα δεις πρώτα ξαπλωμένο το παλιό κάτω..
πιθανόν να φτιάξουν και την βάση του..
και την επομένη θα βάλουν το νέο!

Νέες καμπίνες στην περιοχή σας μόνο η Wind βάζει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Οριστε...ετοιμη....πριν καλά καλά βάλουνε την βάση εγώ την ετοίμασα!!   
> 
> Φίλε Iris07 καλά την έβαλα ή γέρνει λίγο??


Χαχα.. θα ζούμε πρώτα με "εικονική πραγματικότητα" !  :Razz: 

Να βάλω και εγώ κανέναν να μου ζωγραφίσει μία καμπίνα Wind στην γωνία μου!  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Ευκλείδου 41 η καμπίνα.αν μπορεί ο Iris να την ανεβάσει.

- - - Updated - - -

Τριπόλεως και δημοσθενους

----------


## Iris07

> Ευκλείδου 41 η καμπίνα.αν μπορεί ο Iris να την ανεβάσει.


Έτοιμη!  :Wink: 

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9688

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτή η καμπίνα είναι γι' αυτό που έλεγα εδώ!  :Wink: 




> Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν και λίγο πιο πέρα.. στην Ευκλείδου & Πλάτωνος..
> 
> Έρχεται ένα αυλάκι της Wind σε ένα φρεάτιο εδώ:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...5!4d23.7099848
> 
> και περνάει κάθετα..
> αλλά δεν βρίσκω που σταματάει..
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...5!4d23.7099848


- - - Updated - - -

Άστρους & Παλαμιδίου επίσης κάτι πρέπει να γίνει.. και πιο πέρα..
η Wind έχει κάνει νέα αυλάκια και φρεάτια..

και ο OTE άλλαξε τα καφάο του!  :Cool: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9884...7i16384!8i8192
&
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9890...7i16384!8i8192
&
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9879...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Eliaskat

θα βαλω τα κλαματα σταματηστε... 

λετε να εχουμε μεσα στο 2020 VDSL?

----------


## Iris07

Εσένα σκεφτόμουν πριν..  :Cool: 

Που είναι ο Elias.. δεν μας έχει πει τίποτα για την περιοχή του..  :Razz:

----------


## akiss

Έξω από τον Γαλαξία και λίγο πιο κάτω κάνουν έργα... 




Στον παράδρομο τις εθνικής,στον καυκα, έσκαψαν την κλασική γραμμή, και έχουν φέρει τους σωλήνες να ρίξουν μέσα.

https://goo.gl/maps/joA6948kr2KLkG9W8
από εκεί που ξεκινάει η φώτο, μέχρι την έξοδο για την εθνική.

----------


## Iris07

Thanks!  :Wink: 

Ανακάλυψα και έναν ολόκληρο στόλο της Cosmote!  :Razz: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0100...7i16384!8i8192

- - - Updated - - -

Εκεί που είναι η φωτογραφία υπήρχε ήδη αυλάκι της Wind..
και όπως φαίνεται φτιάχνουν τώρα φρεάτιο για να τραβήξουν γραμμή μέχρι τον παράδρομο της Εθνικής..

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0097...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## nino1908

Τους είδα και εγώ χθες στον παράδρομο της εθνικής, ελπίζω μην ξεκινήσουν σκάβουν βγουν εθνική και τους χάσουμε :-)

----------


## Serj7

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω βασικά . Το κουτί μου του ΟΤΕ που είναι μέσα στην πολυκατοικία έχει τον κωδικό 438-45 έτσι γράφει ! Μπορούμε να το βρούμε αυτό σε κάποιο χάρτη από ποια καμπίνα παίρνουμε ;;; ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

Εδώ είναι.

----------


## Serj7

Αααα είναι ολίγον τι μακριά χαχα

----------


## jkoukos

Προηγουμένως ρώτησες για την 446 και αυτή σου έδειξα.
Όμως 2 λεπτά την απάντηση έκανες edit το μήνυμά σου και τελικά ρωτάς για την 438 που είναι εδώ.

----------


## Serj7

Ναι σορυ για το πέρα δώθε της ερώτησης απλά έχω μπερδευτεί με τους αριθμούς αυτούς και δεν ξέρω πραγματικά από ποια καμπίνα παίρνω! Το 438 που αναγράφει μέσα το κουτί μου είναι ο αριθμός της καμπίνας ή κάποιος αριθμός ατομικός του κουτιού ?

- - - Updated - - -

Αν και μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο το κατάλαβα  :Wink:  Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια  :Wink:

----------


## sgatz

Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι στην 440 γωνία Αμφιαράου και Αψού να ελπίζω ότι αφού είναι στο παράδρομο του Καυκά θα κατέβουν; Έχει εκεί ακριβώς φρεάτιο η wind για οπτική που έδινε στο παλιό κτίριο του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ στη Δυρραχίου

----------


## Iris07

> Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι στην 440 γωνία Αμφιαράου και Αψού να ελπίζω ότι αφού είναι στο παράδρομο του Καυκά θα κατέβουν; Έχει εκεί ακριβώς φρεάτιο η wind για οπτική που έδινε στο παλιό κτίριο του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ στη Δυρραχίου


446-440446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ440VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ4/2020
Από την στιγμή που σε έχουν και εσένα για VDSL, κάπως θα σε βολέψουν!  :Cool:

----------


## Serj7

Η πρώτη είναι στην Κρέοντος στο ύψος νομίζω 180 (απέναντι από το σουβλατζίδικο) και η δεύτερη είναι Ρόδου και Δράμας (απέναντι από το μαγαζί με τα αθλητικά)

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!  :Wink: 

γεμίζει και αυτό το μέρος!

----------


## jkoukos

> Το 438 που αναγράφει μέσα το κουτί μου είναι ο αριθμός της καμπίνας ή κάποιος αριθμός ατομικός του κουτιού ?


438-45 που αποτελεί αναγνωριστικό για τους τεχνικούς, σημαίνει ότι η καμπίνα που συνδέεται η οικοδομή σου είναι η 438 και το καλώδιο συνδέεται στο όριο (στην ρεγκλέτα) Νο45 αυτής.

----------


## Serj7

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε !!

----------


## junior147

> Η πρώτη είναι στην Κρέοντος στο ύψος νομίζω 180 (απέναντι από το σουβλατζίδικο) και η δεύτερη είναι Ρόδου και Δράμας (απέναντι από το μαγαζί με τα αθλητικά)


Όταν λες σουβλατζίδικο εννοείς το Ρόδι ;;; Αν είναι σε εκείνο το σημείο ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να κατεβαίνουν προς τα κάτω !

----------


## Serj7

Ναι ναι το Ρόδι!!

----------


## Eliaskat

Αχ το Ροδι....


Παιδια τι έγινε ξαφνικά και δουλευουν στην περιοχή μας ;

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Πρέπει να μην μεινουν για το 3 τρίμηνο του 2020 πολλές!! Ξέρω ότι τους κάνει έλεγχο η ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## nino1908

> Αχ το Ροδι....
> 
> 
> Παιδια τι έγινε ξαφνικά και δουλευουν στην περιοχή μας ;


To ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι με την άδεια για εργασίες από τόν δήμαρχο έφτασε επιτέλους στα γραφεία του άνεμου :-) 

Πρέπει να ρίξω μια ματιά στην οδό πέτρας είχαν σκάψει εκει μπας και μπήκε καμιά καμπίνα

----------


## Eliaskat

Σας είπα ότι πρόσφατα ανανέωσα με την βοντα ; 

 :Smile:

----------


## nino1908

Εγώ χθες ανανέωσα με wind θα άλλαζα αλλά επειδή βλέπω πρόοδο συνέχισα ελπίζω μην περιμένω άλλα 2χρονια

----------


## Iris07

> Σας είπα ότι πρόσφατα ανανέωσα με την βοντα ;


Ωχχ..  :Razz:

----------


## akiss

Έχουν κλείσει και τις 2 πλευρές στην αυλωνος πριν από τον Γαλαξία μεχρι την γωνία που έβαλα εχθές, έσκαψαν την καινούργια άσφαλτο και έχουν φέρει νέους σωλήνες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σας είπα ότι πρόσφατα ανανέωσα με την βοντα ;


Εγώ είμαι 2 χρόνια χωρίς συμβόλαιο περιμένοντας τις αλλαγές.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν πληρώνεις πιο πολλά έτσι ?

Έκανα και εγώ μία ανανέωση στην Voda, στο τηλ. που έχουν οι δικοί μου..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...26#post6837026

Εγώ μένω OTE.. πιστεύω να δώσει αμέσως VDSL μόλις τελειώσει η Wind..  :Cool:

----------


## akiss

> Δεν πληρώνεις πιο πολλά έτσι ?
> 
> Έκανα και εγώ μία ανανέωση στην Voda, στο τηλ. που έχουν οι δικοί μου..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...26#post6837026
> 
> Εγώ μένω OTE.. πιστεύω να δώσει αμέσως VDSL μόλις τελειώσει η Wind..


το γύρισα για 10 μέρες στην wind, δεν έπαιξε ποτέ και γύρισα στην vodafone.
οπότε καλύτερα να πληρώνω παραπάνω, και να μπορώ να την γυρίσω όπου θέλω. 
αν και είναι μικρή η διαφορά.~5€

----------


## Serj7

Έχουν μείνει αρκετές ακόμα πράσινες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ εδώ στην περιοχή. Πρέπει και αυτές να αναβαθμιστούν με τις αντίστοιχες λευκές που έχω δει για να γίνει σωστά όλο το θέμα του vdsl η δεν έχει σχέση;

----------


## akiss

έχουν κλείσει τις τρύπες και στην αυλωνος, και στην έξοδο του καυκα.

----------


## sgatz

Για να δούμε που θα κινηθούν τώρα

----------


## Iris07

> Έχουν μείνει αρκετές ακόμα πράσινες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ εδώ στην περιοχή. Πρέπει και αυτές να αναβαθμιστούν με τις αντίστοιχες λευκές που έχω δει για να γίνει σωστά όλο το θέμα του vdsl η δεν έχει σχέση;


Εξαρτάται πως είναι μέσα..
αλλά γενικά πιστεύω ότι όλες οι πράσινες είναι αρχαίες και θέλουν αλλαγή..
Είναι νομίζω όμοιες όπως και στην Κυψέλη.

Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι κανονικά θέλουν αλλαγή..

Εδώ στην Κυψέλη είδα να αλλαζουν και καφάο που δεν θα συνδεθούν με VDSL.. (πάνε για FTTH)

----------


## nino1908

Αλεξανδρείας 18 όταν μπορέσει ο lris την ανεβάζει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Iris07

Κάποιος άλλος πρόλαβε και ανέβασε δική του φώτο..  :Cool: 
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9693

αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον, ακόμη ένα μέρος που κάνει έργα η Wind!  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Το ένα καφάο που μάλλον εξυπηρετεί η καμπίνα πρέπει να είναι αυτό..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9931...7i16384!8i8192

στρίβωντας στην γωνία..

- - - Updated - - -

Πιο πέρα στην Λένορμαν υπάρχει παλιό φρεάτιο της Wind!  :Cool: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9926...7i16384!8i8192

οπότε μάλλον γι' αυτό δεν σκάβει σε όλους τους δρόμους η Wind εκεί..  :Cool: 

Ομοίως και ακόμη πιο πέρα επί της Αλεξανδρείας!
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9918...7i16384!8i8192

....

*Μαραθωνομάχων* επίσης υπάρχουν νέα αυλάκια και φρεάτια της Wind..
Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει και εκεί..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9885...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## nino1908

Αλεξανδρείας και Λένορμαν δεν υπάρχει κάτι όπως και ποιο χαμηλά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται Μαραθωνομάχων εκεί είχαν ξεκινήσει πριν 2χρονια με μια τομή μέχρι το πάρκο και μετά εξαφανιζόλ θα περάσω αύριο μία βόλτα

----------


## Iris07

*Παιδιά.. περαστικά μας !!*  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...90#post6839090

Να σας πω την αλήθεια εγώ μπορεί να "φωνάζω" όσο "φωνάζω" εδώ..
γιατί όντως η κατάσταση είναι ανέκδοτο..
αλλά πλέον τα μάθαμε τα πράγματα.. και το βλέπω πλέον όσο γίνεται χαλαρά..  :Cool: 

* Ανανέωσα ήδη και το συμβόλαιο μου με OTE!  :Cool: 
** Αφού δεν μπορούσα να αναβαθμίσω ταχύτητα.. αναβάθμισα το μέρος της τηλεφωνίας!  :Laughing: 

Έτσι για το γμτ !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Q3/21 όλοι έτσι για να μάθουμε εμείς οι Έλληνες που ζητάμε από τις εταιρείες μικρότερα συμβόλαια και τώρα τα λουζομαστε δεν έχουν λεφτά για δεύτερο εργολάβο. Για αυτό πρέπει να διοργανώσουμε έρανο αγάπης για τον άνεμο.   
Θα τρελαθουμε

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον όπως τα λες είναι..
Η Wind *δεν είχε/δεν ήθελε* να πάρει μερικά συνεργεία παραπάνω να τελειώσουν την δουλειά, όπως είχε πει,
κανείς άλλος δεν φταίει..

Φάνηκε αυτό.. παρατούσανε τα συνεργεία τις δουλειές στην μέση και πήγαιναν αλλού..

Η φάση είναι ότι την βόλεψε σε αυτό και η παράταση για την επιδότηση στο Sfbb μέχρι το 2022..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> Μάλλον όπως τα λες είναι..
> Η Wind *δεν είχε/δεν ήθελε* να πάρει μερικά συνεργεία παραπάνω να τελειώσουν την δουλειά, όπως είχε πει,
> κανείς άλλος δεν φταίει..
> 
> Φάνηκε αυτό.. παρατούσανε τα συνεργεία τις δουλειές στην μέση και πήγαιναν αλλού..
> 
> Η φάση είναι ότι την βόλεψε σε αυτό και η παράταση για την επιδότηση στο Sfbb μέχρι το 2022..


Φίλε lris μακάρι να είχα Inalan εδώ και θα τους είχα στείλει στον αγύριστο τούς υποτίθεται μεγάλους παρόχους
Αλλά 2χρονια υπομονή με wind

----------


## Eliaskat

Άι στο  ....

Δεν αντέχω άλλο την κατάσταση, από τον Σεπτέμβριο θα δοκιμάσω την 50αρα με το ασύρματο που έβαλα σε προηγούμενα ποστ.

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ νομίζω ότι σε εσάς γενικά τα έργα έχουν προχωρήσει σε έναν καλό (?) βαθμό τώρα..
Σκαψίματα έχουν γίνει κάμποσα.. βλέπω επίσης και κάποιες παλιές γραμμές της..
ενώ πάλι γίνονται κάποια νέα.. και μπαίνουν πλέον και οι καμπίνες..

Στο χέρι της Wind είναι να περάσει πλέον τις οπτικές, να τελειώσει τις καμπίνες και να ζητήσει ηλεκτροδότηση από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
οπότε να τελειώσουν αυτά, όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα.

Είναι ξεφτίλα να κολλάει το ζήτημα για λίγες γραμμές που μένουν, απλά στο οικονομικό θέμα με τον Δήμο..
πόσα πιά λεφτά να είναι η διαφορά !!!

- - - Updated - - -

*Τα νέα στοιχεία :*


*Spoiler:*





446-118446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-119446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-121446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-123446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-125446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-126446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-127446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-128446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-129446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-131446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-132446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-133446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-134446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-135446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-141446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-143446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-145446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-146446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-147446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-148446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-149446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-151446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-152446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-153446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-154446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-155446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-157446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-213446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-217446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-220446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-221446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-223446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-224446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-225446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-228446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-229446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-233446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-234446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-235446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-236446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-237446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-239446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-241446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-244446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-246446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-305446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-309446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-310446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-313446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-316446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-321446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-322446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-324446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-325446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-326446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-331446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-332446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-333446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-334446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-337446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-338446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-339446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-341446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-344446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-345446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-346446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-347446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-351446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-352446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-353446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-355446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-356446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-357446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-358446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-359446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-361446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-369446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-371446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-381446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-382446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-383446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-407446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-408446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-415446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-418446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-419446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-423446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-424446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-425446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-426446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-427446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-429446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-430446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-431446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-434446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-435446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-436446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-437446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHQ3/2021446-438446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-439446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-440446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-441446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-442446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-443446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-444446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-445446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-446446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-447446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-448446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-449446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-450446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-452446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-453446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-455446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-457446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-459446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-461446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-462446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021446-466446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCQ3/2021

----------


## tetelas

ειπα και εγω πηρε φορα η Wind και προχωραει το εργο!

----------


## Iris07

Τουλάχιστον να τελειώνει τις καμπίνες εκεί που έχει βάλει γραμμές..

και να περάσει τις οπτικές να είναι έτοιμες!

----------


## nino1908

> Τουλάχιστον να τελειώνει τις καμπίνες εκεί που έχει βάλει γραμμές..
> 
> και να περάσει τις οπτικές να είναι έτοιμες!


Υπάρχουν κάποιες λίγες καμπίνες που κλείνουν χρόνο πόσο καιρό θέλουν αυτές να ενεργοποιηθούν; Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω συνεργεία της cosmote στις δικές της καμπίνες ενώ οι δικοί μας εξαφανιζόλ

----------


## Iris07

Εάν είχαν περάσει τις οπτικές ίνες σε όλο το μήκος του κορμού τους μέχρι το Α/Κ,
είχαν βάλει εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες και είχαν πάρει ρεύμα..
θα μπορούσανε να τις ενεργοποιήσουν άμεσα!

Κάτι τέτοιο έχει γίνει και στο A/K Κεραμεικός, όπου ένα μέρος του ανήκει στον Δήμο Ταύρου,
και οι καμπίνες στο τμήμα αυτό τελείωσαν εδώ και καιρό..

----------


## akiss

> Εάν είχαν περάσει τις οπτικές ίνες σε όλο το μήκος του κορμού τους μέχρι το Α/Κ,
> είχαν βάλει εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες και είχαν πάρει ρεύμα..
> θα μπορούσανε να τις ενεργοποιήσουν άμεσα!
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο έχει γίνει και στο A/K Κεραμεικός, όπου ένα μέρος του ανήκει στον Δήμο Ταύρου,
> και οι καμπίνες στο τμήμα αυτό τελείωσαν εδώ και καιρό..


μα στην δικιά μου συνέδεσαν ρεύμα και την συνδέσανε με το παλιο.... απλα δεν την έχουν ανάψει. προφανώς γιατί δεν είναι έτοιμες όλες?

----------


## Iris07

Θέλει κάπου 1 μήνα για δοκιμές από την στιγμή που δουλέψει μία καμπίνα..

αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι έτοιμος όλος ο κορμός με τις οπτικές ίνες μέχρι το Α/Κ,
ή ο εξοπλισμός της καμπίνας.

----------


## n3eLo

Είναι πραγματικά αδιανόητο ότι θα πάρουμε vdsl ούτε 1 ούτε 2 αλλά 10 ολόκληρα χρόνια μετά τα πρώτα πιλοτικά δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα και είμαστε στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.... Νιώθω ότι έχω καταντήσει γραφικός που παίρνω τους δρόμους να δω αν υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο έργο ή κάποια νέα τοποθέτηση καμπίνας, πάντως μόνο και μόνο από αντίδραση και πείσμα δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσω την wind, θα κοιτάξω για λύσεις τύπου inalan. Αρκετά με την wind.

----------


## sgatz

H inalan απέχει αρκετά από Κολωνό Σεπόλια και το βλέπω δύσκολο. Βέβαια αν το ζητήσουν πολλοί ίσως κατέβει.

----------


## Eliaskat

Παιδια η Inalan δεν θα έρθει στην περιοχή μας από ότι καταλαβαίνω , αν δείτε στο site τους πάνε προς πανορμου, βέβαια δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να πάνε κάπου που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο vdsl

----------


## nino1908

> H inalan απέχει αρκετά από Κολωνό Σεπόλια και το βλέπω δύσκολο. Βέβαια αν το ζητήσουν πολλοί ίσως κατέβει.


Και αύριο να πούνε ότι ξεκινάνε για Κολωνό αυτό θα πάρει χρόνια είναι μικρή εταιρεία αλλά βάζει τα γυαλιά σε κάποιους άλλους

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδια η Inalan δεν θα έρθει στην περιοχή μας από ότι καταλαβαίνω , αν δείτε στο site τους πάνε προς πανορμου, βέβαια δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να πάνε κάπου που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο vdsl


Υπάρχουν εταιρίες υπουργεία ποίο πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή υπάρχει πίτα για όλους

----------


## Iris07

> Παιδια η Inalan δεν θα έρθει στην περιοχή μας από ότι καταλαβαίνω , αν δείτε στο site τους πάνε προς πανορμου, βέβαια δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να πάνε κάπου που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο vdsl


Δεν υπάρχει ακόμη διαθέσιμο VDSL ή FTTH στην περιοχή που πήγε.. (στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος..)

Τώρα κάνει έργα εκεί η Vodafone, και όπως φαίνεται θα προλάβει να της πάρει κάμποσους συνδρομητές!!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Ο δήμος Αθηναίων έχει βάλει τις βάσεις για γρήγορο ίντερνετ . έχει ξεκινήσει καλλωπισμό τον καφαο της Φωκίωνος.
Ίσως με αυτή την κίνηση ρίχνει το μπαλάκι στην wind :-)

----------


## Iris07

Χθες το βράδι σκέφτηκα ότι η κατάσταση  μπορεί να έχει και ως εξής..
Δεδομένου ότι η Wind τελειώνει κάποια σκαψίματα ακόμη, και άρχισε να ξαναβάζει καμπίνες στην περιοχή σας..

Δεν ξέρουμε βέβαια πότε ακριβώς της ήρθε στο μυαλό το πρόβλημα με τον δήμο,
*αλλά πιθανόν το έχει πάρει απόφαση ότι ίσως δεν γίνει τίποτα με αυτό..*
Δηλαδή περίμενε που περίμενε 1 χρόνο κοντά μπας και πετύχει κάτι.. *αλλά χρόνος χαμένος!!*

Γιατί και γίνεται "ρεζίλι" μπρος στους άλλους παρόχους και τον κόσμο, (ακόμη και οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ τα λένε γι' αυτήν!  :Cool: )
πέρα την χασούρα που μπορεί να έχει η κατάσταση αυτή και για την ίδια.

Καθώς έχει υπολογίσει ότι τα έργα για κάθε τύπου καμπίνα μπορεί να της πάρουν περί τους 16 μήνες,
ζητάει τώρα την παράταση αυτή που της δίνει ένα περιθώριο 15 μήνες (6 + 9 ακόμη)
και προχωράει επιτέλους να κάνει τα έργα..

Βέβαια στην περιοχή σας τα έργα είναι σε πιο προχωρημένο στάδιο από άλλες..
οπότε μπορεί να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα νωρίτερα!  :Wink:

----------


## junior147

Μια βόλτα με το μικρό ανακάλυψα φρεάτιο έτοιμο να κουμπωσουν καμπίνα στην οδό Γερακίου ανάμεσα σε Κρέοντος και Αμφιαράου.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!

Αναμένουμε φώτο μόλις μπει η καμπίνα!  :Wink:

----------


## sgatz

Επίσης στη Κρέοντος φρεάτιο απέναντι από τον φούρνο Σιόμπολα και δορδου 29 άλλο ένα φρεάτιο. Έχω τραβήξει φωτογραφίες, θα ανεβάσω μόλις βρεθώ στο pc

----------


## Iris07

> Μια βόλτα με το μικρό ανακάλυψα φρεάτιο έτοιμο να κουμπωσουν καμπίνα στην οδό Γερακίου ανάμεσα σε Κρέοντος και Αμφιαράου. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216264


Εδώ είναι :
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0021...7i16384!8i8192

Το μέρος εκεί είναι γενικά ωραίο.. πιο ανοικτό, νέες μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες, πεζοδρόμια με δέντρα..
πρέπει να το καλύψει όλο η Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι σε εσάς γενικά τα έργα έχουν προχωρήσει σε έναν καλό (?) βαθμό τώρα..
> Σκαψίματα έχουν γίνει κάμποσα.. βλέπω επίσης και κάποιες παλιές γραμμές της..
> ενώ πάλι γίνονται κάποια νέα.. και μπαίνουν πλέον και οι καμπίνες..
> 
> Στο χέρι της Wind είναι να περάσει πλέον τις οπτικές, να τελειώσει τις καμπίνες και να ζητήσει ηλεκτροδότηση από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
> οπότε να τελειώσουν αυτά, όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα.
> 
> Είναι ξεφτίλα να κολλάει το ζήτημα για λίγες γραμμές που μένουν, απλά στο οικονομικό θέμα με τον Δήμο..
> *πόσα πιά λεφτά να είναι η διαφορά !!!*
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKe8S7beC6s

- - - Updated - - -




> Άι στο  ....
> 
> Δεν αντέχω άλλο την κατάσταση, από τον Σεπτέμβριο θα δοκιμάσω την 50αρα με το ασύρματο που έβαλα σε προηγούμενα ποστ.


Αν μπορείς να βάλεις το λίνκ από το αντίστοιχο ποστ ώστε να θυμηθούμε..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εάν είχαν περάσει τις οπτικές ίνες σε όλο το μήκος του κορμού τους μέχρι το Α/Κ,
> είχαν βάλει εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες και είχαν πάρει ρεύμα..
> θα μπορούσανε να τις ενεργοποιήσουν άμεσα!
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο έχει γίνει και στο A/K Κεραμεικός, όπου ένα μέρος του ανήκει στον Δήμο Ταύρου,
> και οι καμπίνες στο τμήμα αυτό τελείωσαν εδώ και καιρό..


Και το *αστείο* όπως έχουμε πει είναι το να βλέπεις καμπίνες *κυριολεκτικά* στα όρια των δήμων Καλλιθέας/Ταύρου με Πετράλωνα.. Άρα...

----------


## junior147

Καλημέρα ! 
Νέα χθεσινή βόλτα με τον μικρό και ανακάλυψα νέο φρεάτιο.
Στην διασταύρωση Ρόδου και Δράμας .
Δεν πρόλαβα να βγάλω φωτογραφία.
Άντε λίγο ακόμα και φτάνουν και σε μένα

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα live στην Αντιγόνης 

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν άντεξα πήγα και τους ρώτησα. 
Σήμερα θα κάνουν αυτήν και μια δίπλα από την δικιά μου καμπίνα αρχή της Φιλιππουπόλεως !!!!!!!

----------


## Iris07

Δίπλα στο Μετρό!  :One thumb up:

----------


## junior147

Τώρα που έφευγα με την μηχανή για δουλειά ανακάλυψα αλλά 2 φρεάτια στην Κρέοντος. 
Το ένα αριστερά στο ύψος της Φοινίκης και το άλλο απέναντι από το ρόδι ( αυτή πρέπει να την έχει πει και ένα άλλο μέλος. )

- - - Updated - - -




> Δίπλα στο Μετρό!


Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι σήμερα θα σκάψουν δίπλα στην δικιά μου. Το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες

----------


## sgatz

Το ένα νέο φρεάτιο είναι Κρέοντος 165 ακριβώς απέναντι από το Ρόδι και το άλλο φρεάτιο που είδα είναι Δορδου 29. Νομίζω ούτε το δεύτερο είχε αναφερθεί.

----------


## nino1908

Ωραία γιατί πίστευα ότι μετά την ανακοίνωση θα είχε εξαφανιστεί.Ποσες καμπίνες έμειναν 100; :-)

----------


## akiss

σκάβουν πάλι. από την διασταύρωση που έβαλα την φώτο στην αυλωνος, μέχρι την citroen και από εκεί μέχρι την έξοδο της εθνικής.

----------


## sgatz

Εννοείς προς τον παράδρομο της εθνικής ή κατεβαίνουν την εθνική προς Κολωνό φορά;

----------


## Mormnak

Αν κάποιος έχει ενημέρωση για Αυλώνος τι γίνεται με αυτές που έχουνε μπει ας μας πει...σε Wind και Οτε δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα....  :Popcorn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn: 

θέλω να δω με την δικιά μου τι θα γίνει και πότε....
446-416 446 ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ 23.714583 38.000278 Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ Δ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝ Δ. Αθηναιων ΑΘΗΝΑ
https://www.google.gr/maps/place/38°00'01.0"N+23°42'52.5"E/@38.0003362,23.7145514,3a,37.5y,155.48h,80.1t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s7var0Nst3QO1IjEbNeiGrQ!2e0!5s20190701T000000!7i16384!8i8192!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d38.000278!4d23.7  14583?hl=el

----------


## nino1908

καμπίνα wind διπλά στο σπιτι μου σχεδόν χρόνο και δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## akiss

> Εννοείς προς τον παράδρομο της εθνικής ή κατεβαίνουν την εθνική προς Κολωνό φορά;


παράδρομο εθνικής από τον καυκα μέχρι την citroen και μεχρι την αυλωνος.

https://goo.gl/maps/joA6948kr2KLkG9W8

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0100...7i16384!8i8192

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0097...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Iris07

> Αν κάποιος έχει ενημέρωση για Αυλώνος τι γίνεται με αυτές που έχουνε μπει ας μας πει...σε Wind και Οτε δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα.... 
> 
> θέλω να δω με την δικιά μου τι θα γίνει και πότε....
> 446-416 446 ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ 23.714583 38.000278 Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ Δ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝ Δ. Αθηναιων ΑΘΗΝΑ
> https://www.google.gr/maps/place/38°00'01.0"N+23°42'52.5"E/@38.0003362,23.7145514,3a,37.5y,155.48h,80.1t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s7var0Nst3QO1IjEbNeiGrQ!2e0!5s20190701T000000!7i16384!8i8192!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d38.000278!4d23.7  14583?hl=el


Η 416 δεν έχει μπει στην λίστα της Wind..

Απ' ότι βλέπω είσαι περί τα ~500 μέτρα από το A/K..
οπότε είναι πολύ "άγνωστα" τα πράγματα με όλες τις καμπίνες που είναι κοντά στο A/K..

Για τις άλλες μην βιάζεστε τόσο..  :Cool:

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

στην ετεοκλέους στην ακ. πλατωνος μπηκε προσφατα αυτή . δεν εχει ακομα αριθμηση

----------


## junior147

Επιτέλους !!! 
Τόσα χρόνια περίμενα αυτό το πράγμα. 
Παράδοξος το κουτί θα το βαλουν απέναντι από το παλιό. 
Αρχή της Φιλιππουπόλεως

----------


## Iris07

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216298
> 
> στην ετεοκλέους στην ακ. πλατωνος μπηκε προσφατα αυτή . δεν εχει ακομα αριθμηση


Thanks!  :Wink: 
Την είχε δει και ένας άλλος φίλος!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...63#post6836063

- - - Updated - - -




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216299Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216300
> Επιτέλους !!! 
> Τόσα χρόνια περίμενα αυτό το πράγμα. 
> Παράδοξος το κουτί θα το βαλουν απέναντι από το παλιό. 
> Αρχή της Φιλιππουπόλεως


Άντε.. με το καλό!  :Cool: 

Και νέο καφάο OTE..
αλλά δεν είχε χώρο να μπει δίπλα του!

----------


## Eliaskat

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKe8S7beC6s
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν μπορείς να βάλεις το λίνκ από το αντίστοιχο ποστ ώστε να θυμηθούμε..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




https://skytelecom.gr/

----------


## GregoirX23

> https://skytelecom.gr/


Αυτό το ξέρω, το προηγούμενο ποστ που είπες ότι το είχες γράψει ήθελα να δω, αλλά anyway.. 
Υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι σε πακέτο 50αρι; Από αυτούς.. 
Αν ναι, για δες τι έγραψε ο συμφορουμίτης για Αθήνα, εδώ.. 
Προς το παρόν.. 


> 2) Το δίκτυο που υποστηρίζουν προς το παρόν είναι το 24/2 Mbit. Τέλος Ιουνίου θα έχουν αναβαθμίσει το σύστημα μου είπαν και για περισσότερες ταχύτητες

----------


## Eliaskat

το ιδιο μου ειπανε και εμενα τελος Ιουνιου για 50αρα

----------


## GregoirX23

> το ιδιο μου ειπανε και εμενα τελος Ιουνιου για 50αρα


Τη σταθερή θα τη κόψεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## Eliaskat

τώρα το καλοκαίρι η χρήση του internet μειώνεται κατά πολύ ...

Θα δω πως έχουν πάει τα έργα και από τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου θα αποφασίσω .

Πάντως και στο 24/2 να πάω κερδισμένος θα είμαι !!

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε τι παίζει τώρα με την "κόντρα" Wind - Δήμου..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post6840551

----------


## sgatz

Άλλο ένα φρεάτιο στη γωνία Ρόδου και Αμφιαράου, επί της Ρόδου όμως
208 Ρόδου
https://maps.app.goo.gl/MBEYHKthXfmc5LBW8

----------


## akiss

έχουν κλείσει όλες τις τρύπες, και σκάβουν στο πεζοδρόμιο εδώ.

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0090...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## nino1908

Εδώ ο καλλιτέχνης τι θέλει να πει ότι θα μπει καμπίνα; υπάρχει του ΟΤΕ Άστρους και Λεβιδίου

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον.. 
εάν δεν πέσουν πάνω στους σωλήνες της ΕΥΔΑΠ!  :Cool: 

Κάπου βάλανε πρώτα μία καμπίνα.. αλλά μετά στα σκαψίματα πέσανε πάνω σε σωλήνες της ΕΥΔΑΠ,
και αναγκάστηκαν και ξηλώσανε την καμπίνα!  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Εδώ όμως δεν έχει σκάψει η wind.υπαρχει περίπτωση να συνδεθεί με το καλώδιο τού ΟΤΕ; Κανά μήνα πριν έκανε εργασίες ο ΟΤΕ στο κομμάτι αυτό

----------


## Iris07

Απ'  ότι κατάλαβα το σημάδι είναι εδώ.. δίπλα στο λούκι..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9945...7i16384!8i8192

και το καφάο OTE από την άλλη μεριά..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9943...7i16384!8i8192

αν και υπάρχει και φρεάτιο OTE από αυτήν την πλευρά..

Κανονικά το καλώδιο χαλκού πρέπει να το φέρει η Wind μέχρι το καφάο του OTE..  :Thinking: 
Ίσως κάτι άλλο φτιάξει ο OTE εκεί..

2 τετράγωνα πιο πέρα έχει φρεάτιο η Wind..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9949...7i16384!8i8192

Την περνάει εύκολα την γραμμή..

----------


## nino1908

> Απ'  ότι κατάλαβα το σημάδι είναι εδώ.. δίπλα στο λούκι..
> https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9945...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> και το καφάο OTE από την άλλη μεριά..
> https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9943...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> αν και υπάρχει και φρεάτιο OTE από αυτήν την πλευρά..
> 
> Κανονικά το καλώδιο χαλκού πρέπει να το φέρει η Wind μέχρι το καφάο του OTE.. 
> ...



Σωστός σε όλα.μεχρι το φρεάτιο της wind εκεί σταμάτησε και δεν προχώρησε την Άστρους αν και είχαν βάλει κορδέλες.επειδη έχω δεί δύο φορές τα συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ να ασχολούνται με τα φρεάτια του την μία άλλαξαν καλώδιο και την άλλη κάτι έκαναν με το καλώδιο που δεν κατάλαβα πιστεύω ότι θα συνδέσουν το καλώδιο τού ΟΤΕ με το φρεάτιο της wind 
Χαζομάρα αυτό που λέω αλλά δεν βλέπω άλλο τρόπο

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παίδες να ρωτήσω κατι; Με σύνδεση ΟΤΕ και προβλήματα στο ιντερνετ ήρθε ο τεχνικός και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει θέμα στην γραμμή απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ στην πολυκατοικία. Οπότε έχω 2 ερωτήσεις:
1. Μέχρι να δεήσει να φτιαξει η WIND τις καμπίνες, τι μπορώ να κάνω μπας και φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ τα καλώδια; Ο τεχνικός απλά μου άλλαξε ζευγάρι αλλα και πάλι έχω θέματα
2. Εφόσον ερθουν με το καλό οι καμπίνες, θα λυθούν τα θέματα ή πάλι το ιντερνετ θα έρχεται με τα υπάρχοντα σαπια καλώδια; Ρωτάω γιατί οι Wind πέρσι που έσκαψε είχε βάλει κατι κιτρινα καλώδια και έφερε κατι σαν σωλήνα εξω απο κάθε πολυκατοικία

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς καλό είναι που είσαι OTE..

Τώρα τι προβλήματα έχεις ακριβώς.. ?
Παρουσιάστηκαν τώρα ?
Έχεις αποσυνδέσεις στην γραμμή ?

Ανάλογα την κατάσταση της γραμμής.. εάν μπορεί να δηλωθεί ως σημαντική βλάβη..
μπορεί να έρθει ο OTE να κοιτάξει αν μπορεί να εντοπίσει που είναι το πρόβλημα..
και να κάνει σκαψίματα, για να φτιάξει την γραμμή.

Μπορεί να ξέρουν εάν έχουν βάλει μούφες κάπου κτλ..

Εάν η Wind είναι να βάλει καμπίνα για VDSL για σένα θα έχεις και πάλι προβλήματα,
καθώς θα παίρνεις πάλι από την ίδια γραμμή του OTE από την καμπίνα της Wind μέχρι το σπίτι σου.

Εάν είναι να σου βάλει καμπίνα για FTTH, τότε ξενιάζεις από τις γραμμές του OTE.
Πρέπει να μάθεις ποιος είναι ο αριθμός του Καφάο του OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση για να δεις τι σύνδεση θα πάρεις..

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα πρόσεξα που είπες ότι έβαλε η Wind σωλήνα έξω από το σπίτι σου ?
Άρα πας για FTTH..

Η διεύθυνση σου εμφανίζεται εδώ ? Για ψάξε την..
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Κατ' αρχάς καλό είναι που είσαι OTE..
> 
> Τώρα τι προβλήματα έχεις ακριβώς.. ?
> Παρουσιάστηκαν τώρα ?
> Έχεις αποσυνδέσεις στην γραμμή ?
> 
> Ανάλογα την κατάσταση της γραμμής.. εάν μπορεί να δηλωθεί ως σημαντική βλάβη..
> μπορεί να έρθει ο OTE να κοιτάξει αν μπορεί να εντοπίσει που είναι το πρόβλημα..
> και να κάνει σκαψίματα, για να φτιάξει την γραμμή.
> ...


Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.

Τα  θέματα που έχω είναι ότι μαζεύει αρκετά λάθη η γραμμή και κάθε 5-10 μέρες κάνει αποσύνδεση, ενώ κάποιες φορές δεν θα συγχρονίζει καν. Να καταλάβεις τα ίδια θέματα αλλά σε πολύ πιο έντονο βαθμό είχα με Nova (αποσυνδεση κάθε 2-3 ώρες), άλλαξα σε ΟΤΕ τα προβλήματα βελτιώθηκαν αλλά δεν λύθηκαν. Έχουν έρθει 3 τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ τον τελευταίο 1μιση χρόνο και οι 3 μέτρησαν την γραμμή στο διαμέρισμα, στο κουτί στην πολυκατοικία και στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και αυτό που μου είπαν είναι ότι βλέπουν να υπάρχουν λάθη και στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας, επομένως είναι θέμα του καλωδίου απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ στην πολυκατοικία, τα παιδιά κάθε φορά μου δίνουν νέο ζευγάρι μπας και, αλλά εφόσον υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο ότι και να κάνουν πάλι θέμα υπάρχει. Απλά δεν τους είδα να το δήλωσαν κάπου και λέω μήπως το κυνηγήσω εγώ μπας και φτιάξει επιτέλους. Όμως δεν ξερω που να απευθυνθώ.

Γενικότερα όλος ο δρόμος που μένω και ειναι κάθετος στην Αυλώνος έχει θέμα με το ιντερνετ (μου λένε μέχρι και για συνδέσεις που κλειδώνουν στο 2 ή στο 3). Πάντως αν και με καμπίνα VDSL παίρνουμε απο τα ίδια σάπια καλώδια δεν βλέπω καμία σωτηρία για τα Σεπόλια ή τουλάχιστον για όσους είμαστε στο τριγωνο Αγιου Μελέτη-Κρέωντος-Ρόδου γιατί και απο παιδιά εδώ μέσα περίπου τα ίδια χάλια έχουμε (άλλοι λιγότερο, άλλοι περισσότερο φυσικά).

Σε ότι αφορά το FTTH εβαλα την διεύθυνση και μου βγάζει "Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά. Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας. Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας."

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς ωραία.. το μήνυμα αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορείς κάποια στιγμή να βάλεις FTTH, 
οπότε ξεχνάς τότε το δίκτυο χαλκού του OTE στην περιοχή!  :Wink: 

Είσαι σε δικό σου σπίτι ?
Εάν ναι, πας με τα 1000 για FTTH.
Γράψου όπως σου λέει η σελίδα για να σου έρθει ειδοποίηση όταν είναι όλα έτοιμα!  :Wink: 

Για την γραμμή τώρα.. ναι όπως τα λες είναι..
κάποτε είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα, ήρθε ο OTE έψαξε τα ζεύγη και μου έδωσε το πιο καθαρό..

Πριν από αυτό νομίζω μου είχε παρουσιαστεί ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα.. βραχυκύκλωμα στην υπόγεια γραμμή του OTE..
οπότε ήρθε ο OTE, εντόπισε με ένα μηχάνημα το σημείο της βλάβης, 
και μετά ήρθε εργολάβος έσκαψε και άλλαξε ένα κομμάτι του..

Τώρα δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσες μούφες έχω στην σειρά μέχρι το καφάο..  :Cool: 
Πιάνω γύρω στα 11 Mbps, είμαι στα 1000+ μέτρα μακριά από το A/K
αλλά η γραμμή μου είναι σταθερή.. έχει τα λάθη της, αλλά όχι αποσυνδέσεις.. με προφίλ Fast/Fast.

Τώρα για να δηλωθεί η περίπτωση σου ως βλάβη κανονικά θα το κάνανε οι τεχνικοί..
Θα ήταν καλό εάν τους είχες ρωτήσεις όταν ήρθαν εάν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό..

Δεν ξέρω τώρα εάν μπορείς να πάρεις τον OTE, να ζητήσεις να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό.. να βρει την περίπτωση σου..
και να τον ρωτήσεις τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε τι παίζει τώρα με την "κόντρα" Wind - Δήμου..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post6840551


Μήπως να το έβαζες σε νέο νήμα; Λέω εγώ τώρα..  :Thinking:  
Οι κόντρες τους μάραναν..  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ ο καλλιτέχνης τι θέλει να πει ότι θα μπει καμπίνα; υπάρχει του ΟΤΕ Άστρους και Λεβιδίου


Εδώ ο καλλιτέχνης φαντάζεται τη καμπίνα..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwFvpN-Eq3g

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Κατ' αρχάς ωραία.. το μήνυμα αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορείς κάποια στιγμή να βάλεις FTTH, 
> οπότε ξεχνάς τότε το δίκτυο χαλκού του OTE στην περιοχή! 
> 
> Είσαι σε δικό σου σπίτι ?
> Εάν ναι, πας με τα 1000 για FTTH.
> Γράψου όπως σου λέει η σελίδα για να σου έρθει ειδοποίηση όταν είναι όλα έτοιμα! 
> 
> Για την γραμμή τώρα.. ναι όπως τα λες είναι..
> κάποτε είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα, ήρθε ο OTE έψαξε τα ζεύγη και μου έδωσε το πιο καθαρό..
> ...


Ευτυχώς δικό μου είναι το σπίτι. Για FTTH πάμε πάλι Q3 του 2021 ή για πιο μετά; Δλδ εφόσον βάλει την καμπίνα η Wind ξεμπέρδεψα; Επιπλέον θα χρειαστεί το οκ και απο την υπόλοιπη πολυκατοικία; Χρειάζονται να μπουν κουτιά σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους κλπ ή ότι κάνω μονος μου;

Πάντως ρε συ εφόσον στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των Σεπολίων υπάρχει θέμα με τον χαλκό και να συγχρονίσουμε παραπάνω, αν δεν είναι σταθερή η γραμμή τι να το κάνεις; Δλδ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο το νόημα να βάζουν καμπίνες αν πρώτα δεν εκσυγχρονίσουν το χαλκό. Επίσης, σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει καμπίνα Wind και χαλκός ΟΤΕ, ποιός κοιτάει τι;

Τέλος, ο τεχνικός μου έδωσε ένα τηλ να πάρω 9:00 με 15:00 αν έχω πάλι θέμα. Λέω να πάρω εκεί τότε εφόσον δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο τηλ για τέτοιες βλάβες μπας και βρω καμιά άκρη. Απλά επειδή η γραμμή δεν είναι εντελώς χάλια φοβάμαι μην δεν δώσουν σημασία. Γενικά είναι ντροπή 1.5χλμ απο το Σύνταγμα να έχουμε γραμμές λες και είμαστε στο τελευταίο νησί της ελλάδας, είτε αφορά τον χαλκό είτε τις συνδέσεις ADSL

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ευτυχώς δικό μου είναι το σπίτι. Για FTTH πάμε πάλι Q3 του 2021 ή για πιο μετά; Δλδ εφόσον βάλει την καμπίνα η Wind ξεμπέρδεψα; Επιπλέον θα χρειαστεί το οκ και απο την υπόλοιπη πολυκατοικία; Χρειάζονται να μπουν κουτιά σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους κλπ ή ότι κάνω μονος μου;
> 
> Πάντως ρε συ εφόσον στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των Σεπολίων υπάρχει θέμα με τον χαλκό και να συγχρονίσουμε παραπάνω, αν δεν είναι σταθερή η γραμμή τι να το κάνεις; Δλδ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο το νόημα να βάζουν καμπίνες αν πρώτα δεν εκσυγχρονίσουν το χαλκό. Επίσης, σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει καμπίνα Wind και χαλκός ΟΤΕ, ποιός κοιτάει τι;
> 
> Τέλος, ο τεχνικός μου έδωσε ένα τηλ να πάρω 9:00 με 15:00 αν έχω πάλι θέμα. Λέω να πάρω εκεί τότε εφόσον δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο τηλ για τέτοιες βλάβες μπας και βρω καμιά άκρη. Απλά επειδή η γραμμή δεν είναι εντελώς χάλια φοβάμαι μην δεν δώσουν σημασία. Γενικά είναι ντροπή 1.5χλμ απο το Σύνταγμα να έχουμε γραμμές λες και είμαστε στο τελευταίο νησί της ελλάδας, είτε αφορά τον χαλκό είτε τις συνδέσεις ADSL


Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση οκ; 
Στη κεντρική πρίζα κάνει τα ίδια; Έχεις επιστροφή σε άλλες τηλ.πρίζες; 
Αν υπάρχει θέμα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση η στο ζεύγος που έρχεται από το παλιό καφάο, μη περιμένεις να αλλάξουν πολλά με το vdsl.. Παίζει να είναι και χειρότερα καθώς το vdsl είναι πιο ευαίσθητο σε αυτά.. 
Με το χαλκό από την εποχή του Προμηθέα τι περιμένεις; Ιδίως σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές.. 
Για βάλε στατιστικά.. 
Νόβα μάλλον επειδή έχει noise margin 6 παίζει να είχες πιο πολλά προβλήματα.. 
Αν όμως όπως λες υπάρχει θέμα με το πολύζευγο που έρχεται από το καφάο.. Τότε μόνο interleaved profile με noise margin 9~11 και μείωση σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα σε σώζει.. 
Όταν μπει καμπίνα vdsl παραμένει ο χαλκός από το παλιό adsl καφάο μέχρι το σπίτι.. Απλά "φεύγει" το κομμάτι που πήγαινε προς το α/κ.. 

Τώρα.. Αν όντως πηγαίνεις για ftth, ξεχνάς εντελώς το χαλκό.. Με οπτική θα είσαι.. Αν κ όποτε μπει.. 
Μέχρι να μπει το ftth όμως έχουμε μέλλον.. Και αν μένεις και σε πολυκατοικία... Σώθηκες.. 
Οι μεγάλοι πάροχοι δεν βάζουν μόνο σε εσένα, καλωδιώνουν όλο το κτίριο και νομίζω βάζουν κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο και μετά αναμονές σε κάθε όροφο για μελλοντική χρήση ώστε αν ζητήσει κάποιος να μη κάνουν ξανά όλα τα έργα.. Απλά τραβάνε οπτική από το κουτί του κάθε ορόφου στο διαμέρισμα που ζήτησε..  
Σε αυτό πρέπει να υπογράψει και ο διαχειριστής ώστε να μπορέσει ο πάροχος να ξεκινήσει.. 
Αν τα πας καλά με τους άλλους και δεν έχετε τπτ περίεργους, λογικά θα είσαι οκ..

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση οκ; 
> Στη κεντρική πρίζα κάνει τα ίδια; Έχεις επιστροφή σε άλλες τηλ.πρίζες; 
> Αν υπάρχει θέμα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση η στο ζεύγος που έρχεται από το παλιό καφάο, μη περιμένεις να αλλάξουν πολλά με το vdsl.. Παίζει να είναι και χειρότερα καθώς το vdsl είναι πιο ευαίσθητο σε αυτά.. 
> Με το χαλκό από την εποχή του Προμηθέα τι περιμένεις; Ιδίως σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές.. 
> Για βάλε στατιστικά.. 
> Νόβα μάλλον επειδή έχει noise margin 6 παίζει να είχες πιο πολλά προβλήματα.. 
> Αν όμως όπως λες υπάρχει θέμα με το πολύζευγο που έρχεται από το καφάο.. Τότε μόνο interleaved profile με noise margin 9~11 και μείωση σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα σε σώζει.. 
> Όταν μπει καμπίνα vdsl παραμένει ο χαλκός από το παλιό adsl καφάο μέχρι το σπίτι.. Απλά "φεύγει" το κομμάτι που πήγαινε προς το α/κ.. 
> 
> ...


Αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα μου μετα απο 8 ωρες συνδεση. Η καλωδιωση κλπ ειναι οκ. Την ειδε ο τεχνικος. Το θεμα ειναι στον χαλκο στον δρομο.

Εδωσα και στοιχεια για FTTH μεσω του Taxisnet. Για ινα λοιπον δεν εχει να κανει με το να μπει απλα καμπινα VDSL? Xρονικα δλδ θελει επιπλεον χρονο απο την στιγμη που θα λειτουργησει η καμπινα? Για πολυκατοικια θελω να ελπιζω οτι δεν θα πουν κατι. Ειδικα αν τα εξοδα ειναι δικα μου. Αλλωστε νομιζω κ η αξια των διαμερισματων θα ανεβει αν ειναι ετοιμα για FTTH

----------


## Iris07

Πας για FTTH, δεν έχεις σχέση καθόλου με το VDSL πλέον..

Θα μπει κάπου κοντά σου μία καμπίνα για FTTH και από αυτήν θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα μέχρι την πολυκατοικία σου.
Δεν θα πληρώσεις τίποτα για την εγκατάσταση.

Απλά ο εργολάβος που θα κάνει τα έργα στην πολυκατοικία θα πρέπει να μιλήσει με τον διαχειριστή για να δουν πως θα γίνουν τα έργα.

Τα έργα θα γίνουν από την στιγμή που ο πρώτος ιδιοκτήτης στην πολυκατοικία σας ζητήσει σύνδεση για FTTH.

Στην περιοχή μας για το FTTH, εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/205-FTTH

υπάρχουν κάποια θέματα που λένε τα παιδιά πως έγιναν οι εγκαταστάσεις..
Για απορίες σχετικά με το FTTH καλύτερα να τους ρωτάς εκεί!  :Wink:

----------


## sgatz

Άλλο ένα φρεάτιο είδα στην διασταύρωση Κρέοντος και Παχυμέρη(πυροσβέστη Χαϊδά)

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Πας για FTTH, δεν έχεις σχέση καθόλου με το VDSL πλέον..
> 
> Θα μπει κάπου κοντά σου μία καμπίνα για FTTH και από αυτήν θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα μέχρι την πολυκατοικία σου.
> Δεν θα πληρώσεις τίποτα για την εγκατάσταση.
> 
> Απλά ο εργολάβος που θα κάνει τα έργα στην πολυκατοικία θα πρέπει να μιλήσει με τον διαχειριστή για να δουν πως θα γίνουν τα έργα.
> 
> Τα έργα θα γίνουν από την στιγμή που ο πρώτος ιδιοκτήτης στην πολυκατοικία σας ζητήσει σύνδεση για FTTH.
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια φιλε μου! Μιλησα και με Wind μου ειπαν οτι η υπηρεσια θα ειναι ετοιμη με το που μπει νεα καμπινα, αντικαταστησει το ΚΑΦΑΟ κ αρχισει να λειτουργει. Τους ρωτησα αν ισχυει μεχρι κ το Q3 του 2021 και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχουν καποια ενημερωση.

----------


## nino1908

Μπήκε και η βάση Άστρους 133 
Τους άκουγα να λένε ότι μέχρι την πλατεία Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου θα πάνε της καμπίνες εναλλάξ στην Άστρους.
Βλέπω έχουν σκάψει και μια τρύπα μέχρι τον δρόμο

----------


## Iris07

Μμμ.. σκάβουν γρήγορα τώρα !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Άλλη μία Άστρους και Αλεξανδρείας  στην πλατεία Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου

- - - Updated - - -

Δημοσθένους 63

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. να βάλουμε τις βάσεις στον χάρτη να δούμε πως πάνε..
και μετά όταν μπουν οι καμπίνες ανεβάζουμε τις νέες φώτο με Edit.. ?  :Thinking: 

Δεν κρατιώμαστε!!  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Και αυτό γίνεται κάποιο έχουν βάλει μόνο της βάσεις 

Στην ετεοκλέους  εχει μπει δυο φορες η ιδια καμπινα

----------


## Iris07

Ok.. βάζω!  :Wink: 
Κατοχυρώνεις και τις καμπίνες!  :Cool: 

*1η..*
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9709

*2η..*
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9710

*3η..*
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9711

*4η..*
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9712

Μετά να ξέρετε, όταν πατάς το εικονίδιο για να δεις τις πληροφορίες της καμπίνας,
υπάρχει και εικονίδιο Edit στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει..

- - - Updated - - -

*Οπότε έχουμε έργα και σε Σεπόλια και στην Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος!* 

Θα τον πάρουν πάλι τα δάκρυα τον Elia..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και αυτό γίνεται κάποιο έχουν βάλει μόνο της βάσεις 
> 
> Στην ετεοκλέους  εχει μπει δυο φορες η ιδια καμπινα


Το είδα, έβαλε και κάποιος άλλος την καμπίνα..
Εγώ πάντως τσεκάρω πρώτα εάν έχει μπει κάποια..

- - - Updated - - -

Έτοιμες 4 ..  :Wink:

----------


## nino1908

Ευχαριστώ  Iris07 για την τοποθέτηση. Γεμίζει ο χάρτης έχουμε μεγάλο δρόμο ακόμη

----------


## Iris07

> Η πρώτη είναι στην Κρέοντος στο ύψος νομίζω 180 (απέναντι από το σουβλατζίδικο) και η δεύτερη είναι Ρόδου και Δράμας (απέναντι από το μαγαζί με τα αθλητικά)


Μπήκανε στον χάρτη, και μόλις μπουν οι καμπίνες βάζουμε νέες φώτο!  :Wink: 

*1η..*
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9713

*2η..*
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9714

- - - Updated - - -




> Ευχαριστώ  Iris07 για την τοποθέτηση. Γεμίζει ο χάρτης έχουμε μεγάλο δρόμο ακόμη


Όντως, τώρα αρχίζει και γεμίζει ο χάρτης!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

εκανα απο το site της cosmote έλεγχο για vdsl .Σε εμένα δεν δίνει αλλα στους γονείς μου οδος Βοσπόρου δινει μέχρι 50 λογικό γιατί ειναι ποιο κοντά στο Α.Κ

----------


## Iris07

> Μια βόλτα με το μικρό ανακάλυψα φρεάτιο έτοιμο να κουμπωσουν καμπίνα στην οδό Γερακίου ανάμεσα σε Κρέοντος και Αμφιαράου. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216264


Μπήκε στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9715

Γερακίου λίγο πριν την Χωρέμη είναι.. (πίσω από το Βαν)
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0021...7i16384!8i8192

- - - Updated - - -




> εκανα απο το site της cosmote έλεγχο για vdsl .Σε εμένα δεν δίνει αλλα στους γονείς μου οδος Βοσπόρου δινει μέχρι 50 λογικό γιατί ειναι ποιο κοντά στο Α.Κ


Εε ναι, νωρίς είναι ακόμη..  :Cool: 
Οι γονείς σου θα περιμένουν το FTTH!  :Cool: 

Μπορεί να έκανα "πείραμα" εγώ και να ζήταγα το "50αρι"..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> Μπήκε στον χάρτη! 
> 
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9715
> 
> Γερακίου λίγο πριν την Χωρέμη είναι.. (πίσω από το Βαν)
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0021...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


αν εισαι κοντα στο Α.Κ ρωτησε τους και 30 να πιασεις καλα ειναι

----------


## Iris07

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216299Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216300
> Επιτέλους !!! 
> Τόσα χρόνια περίμενα αυτό το πράγμα. 
> Παράδοξος το κουτί θα το βαλουν απέναντι από το παλιό. 
> Αρχή της Φιλιππουπόλεως


Μπήκε και αυτή!
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9716

Τώρα έχουμε μία καλή εικόνα των έργων στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 

 

- - - Updated - - -




> αν εισαι κοντα στο Α.Κ ρωτησε τους και 30 να πιασεις καλα ειναι


Για εσάς το λέω..  :Razz: 

Εμείς είμαστε μακριά!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

Χχαχαχααχ έλα μωρή αέρα...

Λέτε να γίνει κανένα σκηνικό και να έχουμε μέσα στο 2020 Vdsl? 

Πραγματικά Δάκρυσα!!!!! 

Μπράβο σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες !!!

----------


## Iris07

Χεχε..  :Cool: 

Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες ακόμη από :

- Κρέοντος & Φοινίκης περίπου..
- Γαλαξία, έξω από το Μετρό..

----------


## junior147

> Χχαχαχααχ έλα μωρή αέρα...
> 
> Λέτε να γίνει κανένα σκηνικό και να έχουμε μέσα στο 2020 Vdsl? 
> 
> Πραγματικά Δάκρυσα!!!!! 
> 
> Μπράβο σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες !!!


Λες μέσα σε 6 μήνες να βάλουν καμπίνες να δώσει ρεύμα η ΔΕΔΗΕ και να την κάνουν εμπορικά διαθέσιμη ;; 
Ας το ελπίζουμε. Iris με βάση την εμπορία σου πόσο καιρό κάνουν από τότε που έχουν έτοιμα τα φρεάτια ;;

----------


## Fiestanik

Εδώ είναι η Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης.

----------


## atropa

Dimosthenous 52
Athina 104 41 

https://goo.gl/maps/Q8nF7mE8pfrZTYzBA



Milon 81-83, Athina 104 41

https://goo.gl/maps/fF23SPdZTftNGVKH6

----------


## Iris07

> Εδώ είναι η Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης.


Ωραία!  :One thumb up: 

Την έβαλα και αυτήν στον χάρτη με το User Name σου!
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9906

- - - Updated - - -




> Dimosthenous 52
> Athina 104 41 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/Q8nF7mE8pfrZTYzBA
> 
> Milon 81-83, Athina 104 41
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/fF23SPdZTftNGVKH6


Thanks!  :One thumb up: 

Η 2η πρέπει να είναι εδώ: Μύλων 77 ..
https://www.google.gr/maps/place/%CE...3!4d23.7112802

Άμα δεν πέσει πάνω της κανένας σοβάς, καλά θα είναι!  :Razz: 
Μπήκανε και αυτές!

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9907
&
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9908

- - - Updated - - -

Οι περισσότερες καμπίνες που βάζει η Wind στην περιοχή σας δεν είναι δίπλα σε κάποιο καφάο OTE..
Αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει ότι καλύπτουν περισσότερα από 1 καφάο..

Οπότε καλό είναι όταν δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα να κλείσετε VDSL γρήγορα..
μην ξεμείνουν κάπου από πόρτες!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Λες μέσα σε 6 μήνες να βάλουν καμπίνες να δώσει ρεύμα η ΔΕΔΗΕ και να την κάνουν εμπορικά διαθέσιμη ;; 
> Ας το ελπίζουμε. Iris με βάση την εμπορία σου πόσο καιρό κάνουν από τότε που έχουν έτοιμα τα φρεάτια ;;


Δύσκολα να πεις κάτι τώρα, με Wind + ΔΕΔΔΗΕ + ΟΤΕ   :Cool: 
Όχι ότι δεν γίνεται σε 6 μήνες, σε ιδανικές συνθήκες.. 
αλλά μάλλον πάμε για το 2021 κάπου..

----------


## nino1908

Δράμας 15 και Λέανδρου

----------


## Iris07

Αυτή είναι αρκετά κοντά στο A/K!  :Blink: 

Από τον δρόμο μετράω κάπου 500 μέτρα..
αλλά το ζήτημα είναι η καλωδιακή της απόσταση από το A/K..

Μπορεί να πηγαίνει από αλλού η γραμμή..

Την βάζω στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 

Πωω.. χαμός γίνεται με την Wind! 
Φτου - φτου!!  :Razz: 

....

Έτοιμη!

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9909

----------


## LEF13

ακόμα μια για τον χάρτη:
Πύλου 34
https://www.google.gr/maps/place/%CE...2!4d23.7154138

----------


## Iris07

Ok!  :Wink: 

Έτοιμη!
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9910

Εκεί που έλεγα.. Άστρους προς Παλαμηδίου..
θα πρέπει να μπουν και άλλες εκεί κοντά..

----------


## nino1908

Χαμός δεν προλαβαίνουμε και στην περιοχή σου lris βλέπω πήραν μπροστά οι μηχανές

----------


## Iris07

Εμείς είμαστε ακόμη στα σκαψίματα..  :Cool: 

2 καμπίνες έχουμε όλες και όλες..  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε εσάς σκαψαν περισσότερο από τον Κολωνό τόσες καμπίνες εδώ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν γραμμές από κάτω ή θα της περάσουν αργότερα έχω μπερδευτεί

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ απ' όσα έχω δει στο Google με τις νέες φωτογραφίες έχουν σκάψει περισσότερο σε εσάς..
Και έχει πέσει και νέα άσφαλτος σε μερικούς δρόμους!
Καλύψανε τα αυλάκια..

Επίσης, είδαμε και φρεάτια της Wind από πιο παλιά..
οπότε ίσως περάσανε νέες οπτικές ίνες (ή θα περάσουν..) και από εκεί..

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα σε εσάς θέλουμε κάποιον που να μένει κοντά στον Άγιο Μελέτιο,
να δούμε τι γίνεται και εκεί γύρω..

Πάντως έχετε δυνατή ομάδα!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nino1908

Έχουμε βγει στον Κολωνό σε αναζήτηση του χαμένου VDSL θα μπορούσε να γίνει και ταινία με αυτά που ζούμε με την WIND 

Και μια βάση που πρέπει να είχε αναφέρει ένα παιδί

- - - Updated - - -

Στο μετρό Σεπόλια έξω από super market γαλαξία γωνία με Αντιγόνης

- - - Updated - - -

Κλεομηδους 2 γωνία με Κρέοντος.επιτελους μια διπλα σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ 407

----------


## Iris07

> Έχουμε βγει στον Κολωνό σε αναζήτηση του χαμένου VDSL θα μπορούσε να γίνει και ταινία με αυτά που ζούμε με την WIND


- Indiana Jones Νο. 5 ..  :Laughing: 

Δεν σας προλαβαίνω!  :Razz: 
Για όσους δεν πάνε γυμναστήριο είναι καλή γυμναστική..  :Razz:

----------


## tetelas

ονειρο ζω μην με ξυπνατε!!!!!

----------


## Mormnak

Κουτιά βλέπουμε...αλλά δίκτυο για να συνδεθούνε ακόμα δεν είδαμε...  :Razz:  (ps.. Μην ξεχνάτε οτι και μετά το σκάψιμο θα πρέπει να περάσει ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ να τους ''αλλάξει τα φώτα'')

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Εγώ απ' όσα έχω δει στο Google με τις νέες φωτογραφίες έχουν σκάψει περισσότερο σε εσάς..
> Και έχει πέσει και νέα άσφαλτος σε μερικούς δρόμους!
> Καλύψανε τα αυλάκια..
> 
> Επίσης, είδαμε και φρεάτια της Wind από πιο παλιά..
> οπότε ίσως περάσανε νέες οπτικές ίνες (ή θα περάσουν..) και από εκεί..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Απο Αγιο Μελετη φιλε μου οπως τα λεγαμε κ χθες ινες εβαλαν αλλα απο καμπινες τιποτα ακομα. Μια μονο εχουν εξω απο τον ΑΒ

----------


## Serj7

Βάση για τον χάρτη μας 
Κρέοντος 165 & Πυροσβέστη Χαϊδα Χρήστου

- - - Updated - - -

Ρόδου 208 & Αμφιαράου

----------


## Iris07

> Στο μετρό Σεπόλια έξω από super market γαλαξία γωνία με Αντιγόνης
> 
> Κλεομηδους 2 γωνία με Κρέοντος.επιτελους μια διπλα σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ 407


Έτοιμες!  :Wink: 

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9911
&
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9912

- - - Updated - - -




> Απο Αγιο Μελετη φιλε μου οπως τα λεγαμε κ χθες ινες εβαλαν αλλα απο καμπινες τιποτα ακομα. Μια μονο εχουν εξω απο τον ΑΒ


Θέλουμε φώτο!  :Wink:

----------


## nino1908

προς τα ΚΤΕΛ δεν βλεπω να γινεται κατι

----------


## Iris07

> Βάση για τον χάρτη μας 
> Κρέοντος 165 & Πυροσβέστη Χαϊδα Χρήστου
> 
> Ρόδου 208 & Αμφιαράου


Έτοιμες και αυτές!  :One thumb up: 

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9913
&
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9914

- - - Updated - - -




> προς τα ΚΤΕΛ δεν βλεπω να γινεται κατι


Εκεί η περιοχή είναι όλο βιοτεχνίες και εταιρίες..
δεν ξέρω πόσες ή αν θα βάλουν..  :Thinking: 

Κοίταγα ένα καφάο και δεν ήταν στην λίστα της Wind..

----------


## nino1908

Καλημέρα με μία καμπίνα επί της Λένορμαν 

την ανεβασα στον χαρτη

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Καλήμερα Παιδιά, 

σε επικοινωνία που είχα με άτομο μέσα από τον άνεμο μου είπε ότι δεν θα δοθεί η διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα και αν είναι ολοκληρωμένης και τεσταρισμένες κάποιες καμπίνες. Θα γίνει το ανάποδο, θα δώσουν ένα σύνολο πχ 30 και από αυτά οποία έχουν πρόβλημα/θέματα δεν θα δώσουν. Ένα από τα θέματα είναι αν πρόκειται να αλλάξει και η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ ανάλογα φυσικά την κατάσταση της!

----------


## nino1908

Το φρεάτιο της WIND είναι σε μια κάθετο της αιμιλιου Βεάκη στο Περιστέρι.Εκει δεν ειναι ο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Iris07

Παντού έχουν φρεάτια και οι 3 πάροχοι..  :Cool: 
Είναι και για άλλες δουλειές.. 
μισθωμένες γραμμές και κινητή τηλεφωνία..

Εδώ κοντά σε μένα είχε περάσει οπτικές η Vodafone εδώ και πολλά χρόνια..
όπως έχει και σε εσάς η Wind από παλιά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλήμερα Παιδιά, 
> 
> σε επικοινωνία που είχα με άτομο μέσα από τον άνεμο μου είπε ότι δεν θα δοθεί η διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα και αν είναι ολοκληρωμένης και τεσταρισμένες κάποιες καμπίνες. Θα γίνει το ανάποδο, θα δώσουν ένα σύνολο πχ 30 και από αυτά οποία έχουν πρόβλημα/θέματα δεν θα δώσουν. Ένα από τα θέματα είναι αν πρόκειται να αλλάξει και η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ ανάλογα φυσικά την κατάσταση της!


Ας δώσουν όπου μπορούν για αρχή, για να μην γκρινιάζει όλος ο κόσμος..  :Cool: 

Ο ΟΤΕ πάντως έχει αλλάξει αρκετά καφάο του σε εσάς..

----------


## Serj7

Έρχεται το απογευματακι φωτογραφικό υλικό από καμπίνες ..!! Πολύ προκοπή τους έχει πιάσει !!

----------


## nino1908

πέρασα από κάποια σημεία που ειχα ανεβάσει της βάσης τωρα μπήκαν καμπίνες πως κάνω edit της νέες φωτογραφίες?

----------


## atropa

Μπηκε και το καφαο στην Δημοσθενους 63



https://goo.gl/maps/GQYFeHgZ5tDbtSFW6

----------


## Serj7

Πας στο χάρτη επιλέγεις την καμπίνα που θες και είναι αυτό το εικονίδιο για edit!!

----------


## Iris07

Και μετά στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει βάζεις ξανά όλα τα στοιχεία και την φωτογραφία που θέλεις..
Απλά στο πάνω μέρος σου εμφανίζει και τον κωδικό που έδωσε το σύστημα εκεί στην καμπίνα, για να την αναγνωρίζει..

Σας αφήνω τώρα να τις βάζετε εσείς!  :Wink: 

Όταν ανοίγετε τον χάρτη να τον κάνετε αρκετό ζούμ για να βρίσκετε καλύτερα το σημείο!

----------


## junior147

Λόγο δουλειάς δεν έχω διαβάσει τα Post ! 
Κούμπωσαν οι καμπίνες στην διασταύρωση Δράμας και Ρόδου. 
Επίσης βάλανε την καμπίνα και στην Κρέοντος στο ύψος που είναι το σουβλατζίδικο Ρόδι.
Επίσης βάλανε και στην Γαλαξία απ έξω απο το Μετρό. 

Φωτογραφίες δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω αλλά μέχρι αύριο ελπίζω να προλάβω

----------


## Eliaskat

> Καλήμερα Παιδιά, 
> 
> σε επικοινωνία που είχα με άτομο μέσα από τον άνεμο μου είπε ότι δεν θα δοθεί η διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα και αν είναι ολοκληρωμένης και τεσταρισμένες κάποιες καμπίνες. Θα γίνει το ανάποδο, θα δώσουν ένα σύνολο πχ 30 και από αυτά οποία έχουν πρόβλημα/θέματα δεν θα δώσουν. Ένα από τα θέματα είναι αν πρόκειται να αλλάξει και η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ ανάλογα φυσικά την κατάσταση της!





 :Clap:  :Badmood:  :Badmood:  :Badmood:  :Badmood:  :Badmood:  :Badmood:  :Badmood:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:

----------


## Serj7

Καλημέρα !! Όλες οι φωτό των καμπινών έτοιμες πλην της οδού Φιλιππουπόλεως που δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμα !!

----------


## nplatis

Και ακόμα μία (Δόρδου 29) που είχε αναφερθεί πριν λίγες μέρες αλλά ήταν μόνο με τη βάση:
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9923
Μένει νέα φωτογραφία και για την άλλη στη Γερακίου, υποθέτω ότι θα την έχουν βάλει και αυτή:
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9715

----------


## junior147

> Καλημέρα !! Όλες οι φωτό των καμπινών έτοιμες πλην της οδού Φιλιππουπόλεως που δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμα !!


Με πρόλαβες !! Βγήκα εχθές και έβγαλα και εγώ φωτογραφίες. 
Σειρά είναι η δικιά μου καπνινα στην Φιλιππουπόλεως

----------


## Serj7

> Με πρόλαβες !! Βγήκα εχθές και έβγαλα και εγώ φωτογραφίες. 
> Σειρά είναι η δικιά μου καπνινα στην Φιλιππουπόλεως


Χαχαχα εννοείται!!!!

----------


## Iris07

Όποιος μπορεί ας περάσει να βγάλει μία φωτογραφία και αυτή εδώ..
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9633

Αυλώνος & Αθανάτων..

Την είχα βρει από το Google..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

πλατεία άγιου Μελετίου και προς πλατεία πανταζοπουλου υπάρχουν μεγάλα κενά

----------


## SPYRUSS

Νικ. Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλόπουλου όλες μαζεμένες για να μην τις ψάχνετε. Είναι η δεύτερη φουρνιά.Στην πρώτη πριν από 15 ημέρες στο ίδιο σημείο δεν πρόλαβα φωτογραφία

Αυτή βρίσκεται Λεάνδρου και Αμφιαράου και δεν φαίνεται περασμένη στο χάρτη.Βρίσκεται και σε περίεργη θέση βέβαια(μέσα στο παρκάκι)

----------


## Iris07

> 


Την γύρισα για να την δούμε και εδώ καλύτερα!
Καταπληκτική!  :Wink: 
Μπράβο! Ευχαριστούμε!  :One thumb up: 

Εντάξει, δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο!! 
Βλέπω και μία ανοικτή!
Θα πήγαινα κοντά να βγάλω και άλλες φώτο!!  :Very Happy: 

Πολύ πράγμα η Wind λοιπόν!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Σου πέρασα και την άλλη καμπίνα στον χάρτη με το User Name σου!  :Wink: 
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9930

----------


## nino1908

από πέρυσι που εθεάθη ένα φορτηγό Γεμάτο καμπίνες έχω να δω τόσες μαζεμένες
Θα περνάω τακτικά από το σημείο τώρα που ξέρουμε που βρίσκονται

----------


## Iris07

Άμα μας έβλεπε ο φορτηγατζής να τις βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες.. θα έλεγε..

τι έγινε ρε παιδιά.. ούτε γκόμενες μαζεμένες να ήταν !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

> Άμα μας έβλεπε ο φορτηγατζής να τις βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες.. θα έλεγε..
> 
> τι έγινε ρε παιδιά.. ούτε γκόμενες μαζεμένες να ήταν !!!


Καλλιστεία miss vdsl 2020 

Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν της αφήνουν το βράδυ έτσι

----------


## SPYRUSS

Ευχαριστώ Iris 07.Και εγώ ήθελα από κοντά να βγάλω φωτογραφία, αλλά με τους εργάτες ανάμεσα στις καμπίνες λέω άσε μην γίνει καμία παρεξήγηση.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Την γύρισα για να την δούμε και εδώ καλύτερα!
> Καταπληκτική! 
> Μπράβο! Ευχαριστούμε! 
> 
> Εντάξει, δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο!! 
> Βλέπω και μία ανοικτή!
> Θα πήγαινα κοντά να βγάλω και άλλες φώτο!! 
> 
> Πολύ πράγμα η Wind λοιπόν! 
> ...


Ωραίο θέαμα indeed.. Παρέλαση θα κάνουν;  :Whistle:

----------


## sgatz

Επιτέλους! Το έζησα κι αυτό. Μπήκε το φρεάτιο Αμφιαράου και Αψού δίπλα στο σπίτι μου. Είναι η πρώτη καμπίνα που είδα στα Σεπόλια ακριβώς δίπλα στου ΟΤΕ. Πανηγύριζα μέσα στη νύχτα μπροστά στο φρεάτιο σαν χαζός, θα λέγανε τον ξέκανε η ζέστη αυτόν χαχαχα

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## junior147

Πάντως απ όλα τα φρεάτια που ανοιξαν μόνο στην δικιά μου ( Φιλιππουπόλεως ) δεν έχουν κουμπώσει ακόμα την καμπίνα

----------


## Iris07

Τους τέλειωσαν οι καμπίνες ?  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τους τέλειωσαν οι καμπίνες ?


Κάτι άλλο τους έχει τελειώσει.. Αλλά anyway..  :Shifty:

----------


## sgatz

Το απόγευμα θα βγω να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες

----------


## xaxa

> Είναι η πρώτη καμπίνα που είδα στα Σεπόλια ακριβώς δίπλα στου ΟΤΕ.


Νομιζω οι περισσοτερες ειναι δίπλα ή απεναντι απο καφαο του οτε π.χ μπροστα στον γαλαξια ειναι ακριβως διπλα
Παντως ηθελα να ξερα καποιο χρονοδιαγραμμα υπαρχει; Το οτι γινεται εγκατάσταση καμπινων ειναι ενα 1ο βήμα αλλα καμπινες εχουν μπει στην Αυλωνος αν θυμαμαι καλα απο αρχες του 2019 και ακομα περιμενουν ενεργοποιηση. Σε αλλες περιοχες οπως Ταυρος που ειχε παρει παλι το εργο η wind εκανε 2 χρονια απο την εγκατασταση των καμπινων να τις ενεργοποιήσει.

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ στην Δήμο της Αθήνας το χρονοδιάγραμμα που υπήρχε έγινε σαλάτα καθώς η Wind είναι ακόμη σε διένεξη με τον Δήμο,
και όλες οι κινήσεις που έγιναν ήταν σπασμωδικές, και ακόμη περιμένουν αποφάσεις από την EETT..

Ήταν στραβό το κλήμα το έφαγε και ο γάιδαρος που λένε..

Και το νέο πλάνο που βγήκε είναι πάλι αμφίβολο εάν θα εφαρμοστεί στην πράξη..

Δες εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%B7%CF%82-WIND

----------


## sgatz

Λοιπόν, το φρεάτιο είναι Αμφιαράου 200 και Αψού. Επιτέλους μετά τόσα χρόνια κάτι κινείται...
Επίσης Ρόδου μέχρι Αμφιαράου είδα χαρτιά για σκάψιμο και πέρασμα οπτικών ινών

----------


## akiss

5 χρόνια, 100 σελίδες ποστ, και ακόμα περιμένουμε το γρήγορο ίντερνετ.....

----------


## Kolonos

> 5 χρόνια, 100 σελίδες ποστ, και ακόμα περιμένουμε το γρήγορο ίντερνετ.....


 :Worthy:

----------


## nino1908

Κανά χρόνο ακόμη υπομονή

----------


## GregoirX23

> 5 χρόνια, 100 σελίδες ποστ, και ακόμα περιμένουμε το γρήγορο ίντερνετ.....


Και που είσαι ακόμα.. 2 χρόνια στανταράκι..

- - - Updated - - -




> Κανά χρόνο ακόμη υπομονή


Εμείς εδώ τουλάχιστον έχουμε μέλλον...  :Popcorn:

----------


## nino1908

Τα σκαψίματα από ότι καταλαβαίνω στον Κολωνό είναι ελάχιστα αρκετά τα είχε κάνει στο παρελθόν.χασαμε έναν χρόνο όπου θα μπορούσε να βάλει καμπίνες ούτε για αυτές είχε άδεια ;

----------


## Iris07

Άντε να βρεις τι έπαιζε..  :Cool:

----------


## Fiestanik

Από Κρέοντος μέχρι Αμφιαράου έχουν σκάψει και εξέχουν αυτοί οι σωλήνες.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και Αγ. Μελετίου μια τρύπα που εχουν ανοιξει στο πεζοδρόμιο είναι για κουτί; Ξέρει κανεις τπτ;

----------


## sgatz

Δεν την έχω δει, αν μπορείς ανέβασε φωτογραφία. 
Ανεβάζω κι εγώ φωτό από τα έργα στη Ρόδου και Αμφιαράου

----------


## nino1908

> Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και Αγ. Μελετίου μια τρύπα που εχουν ανοιξει στο πεζοδρόμιο είναι για κουτί; Ξέρει κανεις τπτ;


Εργασίες δεδδηε

- - - Updated - - -

Ανέβηκα για μια δουλειά Αγίου Μελετίου πάνω από την λεωφόρο Ιωνίας περπατώντας και έψαχνα να δω αν γίνεται τίποτα.δεν γίνεται απολύτως τίποτα

----------


## Fiestanik

> Από Κρέοντος μέχρι Αμφιαράου έχουν σκάψει και εξέχουν αυτοί οι σωλήνες.


Μπορεί αυτά τα έργα να είναι από Vodafone; Είδα ένα καπάκι από εκεί που άρχιζε το "αυλάκι" στην Κρέοντος και ενώ περίμενα να δω Wind είδα  Vodafone.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, μπορεί η Vodafone να περνάει κάποια ιδιωτική γραμμή..
ή να αναβαθμίζει κάποια γραμμή της..

----------


## Fiestanik

:One thumb up:

----------


## junior147

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι είναι από vodafone. Έτσι λένε τα καπάκια. 
Περίεργο πάντως αφού εκεί είναι της wind

----------


## nino1908

> Επιβεβαιώνω ότι είναι από vodafone. Έτσι λένε τα καπάκια. 
> Περίεργο πάντως αφού εκεί είναι της wind


Και στο Περιστέρι έχω δεί καπάκια wind μου εξήγησε ο lris τον λόγο

----------


## junior147

Και είχα απορία γιατί βάλανε παντού καμπίνες εκτός από τη δικιά μου. 
Αλλαγή φρεατίου λοιπόν και το πήγαν απέναντι δίπλα σχεδόν στην παλιά

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα... Πλάτωνος και παλαμιδιου πάμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο.Μας εγκατέλειψαν για τα καλά.Η ταχύτητα έπεσε στα 7 αλλιώς είχα αποσυνδεσεις....Ελλαδαρα power

----------


## Eliaskat

Στον δρόμο του jumbo έχουν σκάψει για οπτική ! Σήμερα περασα και το είδα

----------


## nino1908

> Στον δρόμο του jumbo έχουν σκάψει για οπτική ! Σήμερα περασα και το είδα


Επί της Αιμονος;

- - - Updated - - -

Πέρασα και είδα το αυλάκι φώτο από το φρεάτιο.απο την άλλη πλευρά τού δρόμου είχε σκάψει η wind και καταλήγει σε καμπίνα

----------


## Eliaskat

Ναι στην Αιμονος

----------


## Yiannis_M

Λόφος Κολωνού, Πλατεία Κολωνού, οδοί Β. Ηπείρου, Ιωαννίνων, Καπανέως, Ανδριανουπόλεως, Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, Πέτρας, Καλλιπόλεως, κλπ ακόμα τίποτα.
Μετά από τόσα έργα (ρεύμα, αέριο, αποχέτευση κλπ) ο δήμος ρίχνει νέα άσφαλτο.
Οπτικές πουθενά στον Κολωνό. 
Αν έρθουν να βάλουν απλά λιντσάρισμα να σηκωθούν να φύγουν οι απατεώνες!

----------


## Iris07

Απ' οτι βλέπω οι δρόμοι αυτοί είναι κοντά στο A/K..
Δεν μπαίνουν πουθενά καμπίνες κοντά στο A/K, από τις αναθέσεις της EETT..

Πολύ πιθανόν να δίνουν VDSL <50 Mbps κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K σε κάποιους δρόμους εκεί..

O OTE έχει ξεκινήσει νέα έργα ειδικά γι' αυτές τις περιοχές..
αλλά στις περιοχές που έκανε έργα αυτός..

Wind & Vodafone όμως είναι πίσω..

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Απ' οτι βλέπω οι δρόμοι αυτοί είναι κοντά στο A/K..
> Δεν μπαίνουν πουθενά καμπίνες κοντά στο A/K, από τις αναθέσεις της EETT..
> 
> Πολύ πιθανόν να δίνουν VDSL <50 Mbps κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K σε κάποιους δρόμους εκεί..
> 
> O OTE έχει ξεκινήσει νέα έργα ειδικά γι' αυτές τις περιοχές..
> αλλά στις περιοχές που έκανε έργα αυτός..
> 
> Wind & Vodafone όμως είναι πίσω..


Απο προσωπική πείρα, στις παραπάνω οδούς δίνουν τουλάχιστον 50αρα σύνδεση απευθείας απο το Α/Κ.

----------


## nino1908

Στην οδό Βοσπόρου που μένουν οι γονείς μου ο ΟΤΕ δίνει 50αρα

----------


## junior147

Μια τεχνικής φύσεως ερώτηση.
Η οπτική ίνα συνδέεται στο ΑΚ Κολωνού η πρέπει να περάσει σε κάθε καφαο ( που είναι δίπλα από τα παλιά ) vdsl;;  ;;

----------


## Yiannis_M

Δεν δίνει κανένας πάροχος VDSL στην περιοχή του Λόφού ή στην πλατεία Κολωνού.

----------


## Iris07

> Μια τεχνικής φύσεως ερώτηση.
> Η οπτική ίνα συνδέεται στο ΑΚ Κολωνού η πρέπει να περάσει σε κάθε καφαο ( που είναι δίπλα από τα παλιά ) vdsl;;  ;;


Οι οπτικές ίνες ξεκινάνε από το A/K (κάθε περιοχής) και πηγαίνουν σε κάθε καμπίνα VDSL της Wind..

Η VDSL καμπίνα ενώνεται μετά με γραμμή χαλκού με τα απλά καφάο του OTE,
και μετά με γραμμή χαλκού μέχρι τα σπίτια μας..

----------


## junior147

> Οι οπτικές ίνες ξεκινάνε από το A/K (κάθε περιοχής) και πηγαίνουν σε κάθε καμπίνα VDSL της Wind..
> 
> Η VDSL καμπίνα ενώνεται μετά με γραμμή χαλκού με τα απλά καφάο του OTE,
> και μετά με γραμμή χαλκού μέχρι τα σπίτια μας..


Καλά κρασιά τότε !!

----------


## sgatz

Επιτέλους μπήκε η καμπίνα Αμφιαράου 200 και Αψού. Να μπει στο χάρτη γιατί εγώ δε ξέρω πως να το κάνω

----------


## Iris07

Καλορίζικη!  :Razz: 
Ok, θα την βάλω στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Έτοιμη!  :Wink: 

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=9959

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Καλά κρασιά τότε !!


Γι' αυτό λέω ότι με τα χάλια που έχουν οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μας, δεν πρόκειται να σωθούμε με απλό VDSL. Μην σου πω θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα καθώς η γραμμή θα είναι πλέον πιο ευαίσθητη.

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν δίνει κανένας πάροχος VDSL στην περιοχή του Λόφού ή στην πλατεία Κολωνού.


Ραιδεστού 1 - διαθέσιμο VDSL 50
Αδριανουπόλεως 1 - διαθέσιμο VDSL 50

από ΟΤΕ..

----------


## Yiannis_M

VDSL 50 απο Α/Κ δίνει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Αλλά είναι απλά μια αναβάθμιση του ADSL. Μπορεί να φτάσεις έως 30, μετά δύσκολα για παραπάνω.
Q3 2021 θα δώσει η Wind VDSL. Μόνο με υπαίθριες καμπίνες και FTTC/FTTH θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα στον Κολωνό.

----------


## Iris07

Παντού έτσι γίνεται στις γειτονιές που είναι κοντά στα Α/Κ..

Πάντως καλό είναι και το VDSL 30 εάν μπορείς να το έχεις, γιατί άλλοι δεν μπορούν ούτε αυτό να έχουν
και θα την παλεύουν με ~10 Mbps για κάμποσο καιρό..  :Cool: 

Σε όλες αυτές τις περιοχές που είναι κοντά στο A/K μόνο FTTH μπορούν να βάλουν κάποια στιγμή..
εκ των κανονισμών που υπάρχουν.

Βέβαια σαφώς η Wind είναι αυτή που έχει καθυστερήσει πιο πολύ απ' όλους στα έργα που κάνει τώρα,
και ποιος ξέρει πότε θα αρχίσει νέα έργα κοντά στα A/K..

----------


## junior147

> VDSL 50 απο Α/Κ δίνει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Αλλά είναι απλά μια αναβάθμιση του ADSL. Μπορεί να φτάσεις έως 30, μετά δύσκολα για παραπάνω.
> Q3 2021 θα δώσει η Wind VDSL. Μόνο με υπαίθριες καμπίνες και FTTC/FTTH θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα στον Κολωνό.


Q3 το 21;;;; 
Μήπως παρά είναι αργά από την στιγμή που έχουν κουμπώσει τις καμπίνες ;

----------


## Impatient

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ίσως πρόκειται για χαζη ερώτηση αλλά θα την κάνω. Κατά μήκος της Δυρραχίου στα Σεπόλια δεν εχουν μπει καθόλου καφαο. Το καφαο Αψου με Αμφιαραου ξέρουμε αν θα εξυπηρετεί πχ το τετράγωνο της Δυρραχίου εκεί απέναντι απο Γρηγόρη?

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.

Γενικά κατά 1ον έχουμε την λίστα των καφάο του OTE που θα αναβαθμιστούν με καμπίνες VDSL από την Wind..
Ανάλογα τώρα που βρίσκονται τα καφάο αυτά..
Μπορεί να μην είναι πάνω στον κεντρικό δρόμο..

Για ποιό καφάο OTE ενδιαφέρεσαι ? 
Κάθε ένα έχει τον αριθμό του..

Κατά 2ον ξέρουμε περίπου ποιες διευθύνσεις εξυπηρετεί κάθε καφάο του OTE..
Υπάρχει μία (αρκετά μεγάλη) λίστα γι' αυτό εδώ:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gi..._5ui0ybFgdJuNk

Τα καφάο του Κολωνού ξεκινάνε από την γραμμή *1626* 
- Καφάο *446-101* και μετά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Q3 το 21;;;; 
> Μήπως παρά είναι αργά από την στιγμή που έχουν κουμπώσει τις καμπίνες ;


Η ανακοϊνωση που έβγαλε για τον Κολωνό η EETT λέει Q3 2021..

Τώρα το τι θα κάνει η Wind ακριβώς.. 
αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

*@  Impatient*

Έριξα μία ματιά στον δρόμο και πέτυχα π.χ το καφάο 442 που βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0042...7i16384!8i8192

το οποίο είναι να αναβαθμιστεί με καμπίνα VDSL..

Μπορεί η καμπίνα VDSL να μπει στο δρομάκι δίπλα του..
έχουμε δει εδώ στον Κολωνό ότι η Wind δεν βάζει τις καμπίνες VDSL πάντα δίπλα στο καφαό του OTE..

Ακόμη δεν έχει βάλει όλες τις καμπίνες η Wind..

- - - Updated - - -

Και εδώ πέτυχα ένα φρεάτιο της Wind το οποίο υπάρχει από παλιά!  :Cool: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0061...7i16384!8i8192

Μπορεί δηλαδή η Wind να έχει κάποιο δίκτυο στην περιοχή εκεί από παλιά..

----------


## Impatient

Ευχαριστώ για την αμεση απάντηση. Οι πληροφοριες που βλεπω για την διευθυνση μου ειναι: 1794, Κωδικος ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ 446-449, Κωδικος Οικειου Α/Κ 446

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν, είσαι ok κατ' αρχάς.. 
περιμένεις καμπίνα VDSL από την Wind!  :Wink: 

446-449446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ449VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021
Απ' ότι βλέπω το καφάο σου OTE βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...67!4d23.715528

Φώτο:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...67!4d23.715528

Οπότε.. υπομονή και περιμένεις να βάλει και εκεί καμπίνα VDSL η Wind!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

*Είσαι Super!*
Παραδίπλα υπάρχει ήδη φρεάτιο της Wind!  :One thumb up: 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...67!4d23.715528

Μένει να κάνει ένα σκάψιμο πιστεύω.. για να βάλει καμπίνα..  :Cool:

----------


## Impatient

Μάλιστα... Ευχαριστώ! Οποτε στην καλύτερη θα έχουμε VDSL Q3 2021 απο την Wind σωστά? Εχω μια ακόμα απορία... Το 24μηνο συμβόλαιο με Vodafone ADSL λήγει και δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημενος.. Σκεφτόμουν να παω Cosmote, αλλα μήπως λογω περιοχής είναι καλύτερο να παω Wind, που έχει αυτή το δικτυο της με καφαο κλπ? Δλδ μηπως καλύτερα να παω Wind για να παρω προτεραιότητα VDSL ως πελάτης?

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν για το συμβόλαιο..
Όντως εγώ πάντως θα σου έλεγα να μην μείνεις Vodafone.. 
για 2 λόγους..  :Thinking: 

1ον.. έχουμε διαβάσει εδώ ότι η Vodafone δεν συνεργάζεται πάντα, αμέσως με την Wind εκεί που κάνει έργα η μία και η άλλη..
Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση εδώ θα πρέπει η Vodafone να αγοράσει χονδρική υπηρεσίες VDSL από Wind..

O OTE μετά γενικά συνεργάζεται και με τις 2..

2ον..
Η Wind έχει τις οπτικές ίνες.. O OTE την γραμμή χαλκού..
Τι έχει πιθανότητες να χαλάσει πιο εύκολα.. ?? 
Μάλλον οι γραμμές του OTE θα έλεγα..  :Cool: 

Εσύ ξέρεις βέβαια κάπως ποιά είναι η ποιότητα της γραμμής σου, του OTE τόσα χρόνια..

Άμα μείνεις στην Vodafone δεν θα έχεις άμεση υποστήριξη σε κανένα κομμάτι..
Επίσης σε πολλά που διαβάζω εδώ δεν ακούω και τα καλύτερα για την Wind.. (γενικώς..)

Για το θέμα προτεραιότητα από την Wind.. δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο για να σου πω σίγουρα..  :Thinking: 
πιστεύω θα δώσει και ο OTE άμεσα, αφού και η Wind χρειάζεται στο VDSL τον OTE..

Τώρα εσύ αποφασίζεις..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Το μόνο σίγουρο + που έχει η Wind από OTE είναι η τιμή..
- 7 Ευρώ για μία 100άρα - επίσημες τιμές, για νέους πελάτες..

* Δεν ξέρω εάν σε ενδιαφέρουν τηλ. από σταθερό στο εξωτερικό..

----------


## Impatient

Απλα φοβόμουν μήπως αυτοί που είμαστε στον ΟΤΕ περιμένουμε να παρουμε σειρά για VDSL μετά από οοοολους τους πελάτες της Wind.. Ok ξεκάθαρα προτείνεις ΟΤΕ. Το φρεάτιο της Wind δίπλα σημαίνει οτι χρειάζεται μόνο καμπίνα και μετά περιμένουμε μονο να συνδέσουν το ρεύμα? Η έχει και κάποιο αλλο πλεονέκτημα? Δεν πιστεύω να σημαίνει οτι παίζει ναχουμε VDSL εκεί πριν το Q3 2021?

----------


## Iris07

> Απλα φοβόμουν μήπως αυτοί που είμαστε στον ΟΤΕ περιμένουμε να παρουμε σειρά για VDSL μετά από οοοολους τους πελάτες της Wind.. Ok ξεκάθαρα προτείνεις ΟΤΕ. Το φρεάτιο της Wind δίπλα σημαίνει οτι χρειάζεται μόνο καμπίνα και μετά περιμένουμε μονο να συνδέσουν το ρεύμα? Η έχει και κάποιο αλλο πλεονέκτημα? Δεν πιστεύω να σημαίνει οτι παίζει ναχουμε VDSL εκεί πριν το Q3 2021?


Δες και το Update που έγραψα παραπάνω..

Για το φρεάτιο..

Πιο πάνω που έγραψα για ακόμη ένα φρεάτιο της Wind.. είδα στο Google ότι υπάρχει από το 2014..

Τώρα το δικό σου φρεάτιο δεν υπάρχει από το 2014, αλλά δεν το βλέπω και για πολύ πρόσφατο.. του 2019 π.χ..  :Thinking: 

Τα λέω αυτά γιατί δεν ξέρω εάν έχουν περάσει ήδη οπτικές ίνες σε αυτό.. αλλά λογικά μάλλον ναι..  :Thinking: 

Από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν περασμένες και οι οπτικές ίνες, απλά χρειάζεται ένα σκάψιμο κοντά σε αυτό για να βάλουν την VDSL καμπίνα..
και μετά χρειάζεται να μπει ο εξοπλισμός στην καμπίνα και να πάρει ρεύμα από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
και να έρθει και ο OTE να ενώσει την καμπίνα της Wind με το καφάο του..

Για την προτεραιότητα..
Η Wind σίγουρα θα αφήσει έναν αριθμό από πόρτες για τους άλλους παρόχους..
και λογικά ο ΟΤΕ θα αγοράσει άμεσα..

----------


## akiss

Μάλλον δεν έχει σχέση, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ ήταν σήμερα εκεί που έσκαψε η wind πριν 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## nino1908

Δεν είδα κάποιο χαρτί οδός Δράμας και Λέανδρου ιδιαίτερα σε μεγάλο μήκος είχαν σκάψει το δρόμο και κάποιες μαυρες κουλούρες θα περάσω με τα πόδια να δω

----------


## Mormnak

> Μάλλον δεν έχει σχέση, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ ήταν σήμερα εκεί που έσκαψε η wind πριν 2 εβδομάδες.


αν κρίνω από τους κώνους..μάλλον για βλάβη(ή αντικατάσταση)? σε δικό τους φρεάτιο ή κάτι παρόμοιο...

εκει έχει όντως η wind δικό της φρεάτιο.. https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00824...4!8i8192?hl=el

----------


## Iris07

Αυτοί μάλλον ανοίξανε το άλλο που ειναι πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο!

https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00831...4!8i8192?hl=el

Και το άλλο παραδίπλα, μάλλον του ΟΤΕ θα είναι..
https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00831...4!8i8192?hl=el

----------


## Serj7

Πάντως στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ 449 έχουν βάλει ήδη καμπίνα vdsl wind και επίσης σε αυτήν που είναι απέναντι από την τράπεζα Πειραιώς στην γωνία με την Δράμας έχουν βάλει καμπίνα wind λείπουν φωτό και θέσεις στον χάρτη .

----------


## Kostinos

> Αυτοί μάλλον ανοίξανε το άλλο που ειναι πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο!
> 
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00831...4!8i8192?hl=el
> 
> Και το άλλο παραδίπλα, μάλλον του ΟΤΕ θα είναι..
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00831...4!8i8192?hl=el


ΤΟ συγκεκριμένο βαν το θύμαμαι για aποκατάσταση βλάβης σε vdsl

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παντού έτσι γίνεται στις γειτονιές που είναι κοντά στα Α/Κ..
> 
> Πάντως καλό είναι και το VDSL 30 εάν μπορείς να το έχεις, γιατί άλλοι δεν μπορούν ούτε αυτό να έχουν
> και θα την παλεύουν με ~10 Mbps για κάμποσο καιρό.. 
> 
> Σε όλες αυτές τις περιοχές που είναι κοντά στο A/K μόνο FTTH μπορούν να βάλουν κάποια στιγμή..
> εκ των κανονισμών που υπάρχουν.
> 
> Βέβαια σαφώς η Wind είναι αυτή που έχει καθυστερήσει πιο πολύ απ' όλους στα έργα που κάνει τώρα,
> και ποιος ξέρει πότε θα αρχίσει νέα έργα κοντά στα A/K..


Booster μετά.. Τι άλλο; 
Αν έκαναν και καλύτερες τιμές στο 24αρι.. Καλά θα ήταν..

----------


## jkoukos

Πόσο καλύτερες τιμές να δώσουν σε 24άρι; Όλοι παίζουν στα 20-22€ με απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά και κάπου στα 18€ χωρίς κλήσεις.
Με 8€ κάθε μήνα νοίκι στο χαλκό, πόσο μπορούν να κατεβάσουν το πάγιο ώστε να μην μπαίνουν μέσα;
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η τιμή στο ADSL, αλλά η αργή ανάπτυξη του FTTH/C.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πόσο καλύτερες τιμές να δώσουν σε 24άρι; Όλοι παίζουν στα 20-22€ με απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά και κάπου στα 18€ χωρίς κλήσεις.
> Με 8€ κάθε μήνα νοίκι στο χαλκό, πόσο μπορούν να κατεβάσουν το πάγιο ώστε να μην μπαίνουν μέσα;
> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η τιμή στο ADSL, αλλά η αργή ανάπτυξη του FTTH/C.


Ο οτε πληρώνει νοίκι στον εαυτό του; Για το 24xl έλεγα, που έχουν στη σελίδα.. Μάλλον δεν το διευκρίνισα καλά.. 
Εκτός αν αναφέρεσαι σε έξοδα συντήρησης η κάτι άλλο..

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, όσο και να σου φαίνεται παράξενο. Το ότι ανήκουν στον ίδιο Όμιλο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι ένα και το αυτό.
Η Cosmote παρέχει υπηρεσίες και πληρώνει νοίκι στον ΟΤΕ που του ανήκει το δίκτυο χαλκού.
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο η Cosmote νοικιάζει υπηρεσία στην χοντρική από τις Rural South και North (που είναι θυγατρικές του ΟΤΕ) και δίνει υπηρεσία λιανική στους πελάτες της.

Αλλά μην παίρνεις ως σύγκριση τον ΟΤΕ και τις θυγατρικές του. Ως ΣΙΑ, υποχρεούται σε κοστολογικό έλεγχο για τις υπηρεσίες που δίνει είτε στην χοντρική (ΟΤΕ) είτε στην λιανική (Cosmote).
Οι άλλοι πάροχοι ελέγχονται μόνο στην χοντρική.

Λέω λοιπόν ότι από τα 22€ του παγίου που πληρώνουμε, στους παρόχους μένουν 14€ με τα οποία θα πρέπει να τα βγάλουν πέρα, όχι μόνο για τα τρέχοντα έξοδα, αλλά να μείνει κάτι για μελλοντικές επενδύσεις σε εξοπλισμό και παροχή νέων υπηρεσιών. Χωρίς να λαμβάνω υπόψη τα κέρδη των μετόχων τους (αν υπάρχουν).

----------


## Mormnak

Ερώτηση....όσοι παίρνουνε από Α/Κ ΟΤΕ και ΔΕΝ αναβαθμιστεί το καφάο τους με καμπίνα VDSL....μπορούνε να πάνε σε Wind και να αιτηθούνε μεταφορά της γραμμής στον οτε σε άλλο καφάο ή δεν είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο??  :Thinking: 
Ρωτάω γιατι είμαι VDSL από A/K (OTE).....και η Wind δεν έχει αναλάβει το δικό μου καφάο ούτε ο ΟΤΕ, οπότε ειμαι σε φάση ~35Mbps στην καλύτερη...  :Crying:

----------


## jkoukos

Η κάθε οικοδομή συνδέεται με μία και μοναδική καμπίνα, ο κεντρικός κορμός της οποίας περνά από τον δρόμο κατά την φάση ανοικοδόμησής της. Και αυτό δεν αλλάζει ποτέ.

----------


## Mormnak

> Η κάθε οικοδομή συνδέεται με μία και μοναδική καμπίνα, ο κεντρικός κορμός της οποίας περνά από τον δρόμο κατά την φάση ανοικοδόμησής της. Και αυτό δεν αλλάζει ποτέ.


αρά είμαι στην αναμονή για την επόμενη ανάθεση στον Χ πάροχο..αν και όποτε θέλει.  :Crying:   :Wall:  :Badmood:

----------


## GregoirX23

> αρά είμαι στην αναμονή για την επόμενη ανάθεση στον Χ πάροχο..αν και όποτε θέλει.


Η για ftth μάλλον.. Ανάλογα κ την απόσταση βέβαια..

----------


## Iris07

> αρά είμαι στην αναμονή για την επόμενη ανάθεση στον Χ πάροχο..αν και όποτε θέλει.


Και μάλλον την Wind θα πρέπει να περιμένεις και εσύ..
γιατί αν και δεν απαγορεύεται..
ως συνήθως δεν πάει άλλος πάροχος να ανακετευτεί στα έργα στην περιοχή του άλλου..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και μάλλον την Wind θα πρέπει να περιμένεις και εσύ..
> γιατί αν και δεν απαγορεύεται..
> ως συνήθως δεν πάει άλλος πάροχος να ανακετευτεί στα έργα στην περιοχή του άλλου..


Τώρα πλέον θα έχουμε τη περιοχή του κάθε παρόχου μου φαίνεται..  :Embarassed:

----------


## Serj7

Προστέθηκαν οι καμπίνες vdsl στον χάρτη,στην οδό Δυρραχίου και Δράμας και στην οδό Δωδώνης και Χριστομάνου !!

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ίσως πρόκειται για χαζη ερώτηση αλλά θα την κάνω. Κατά μήκος της Δυρραχίου στα Σεπόλια δεν εχουν μπει καθόλου καφαο. Το καφαο Αψου με Αμφιαραου ξέρουμε αν θα εξυπηρετεί πχ το τετράγωνο της Δυρραχίου εκεί απέναντι απο Γρηγόρη?


Ορίστε άρχισαν να βάζουν καμπίνες στην Δυρραχίου!  :Wink: 

Ο φίλος εδώ περιμένει να μπει καμπίνα Δυρραχίου & Αμμούδας.. πιο πάνω..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0076...7i16384!8i8192

Impatient, κοίταξες εάν έχουν φτιάξει κάποια βάση ?

----------


## Serj7

> Ορίστε άρχισαν να βάζουν καμπίνες στην Δυρραχίου! 
> 
> Ο φίλος εδώ περιμένει να μπει καμπίνα Δυρραχίου & Αμμούδας.. πιο πάνω..
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0076...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> Impatient, κοίταξες εάν έχουν φτιάξει κάποια βάση ?


Έχει μπει και εκεί καμπίνα wind απλά δεν τυχαίνει ο δρόμος για φωτογραφία !!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχει μπει και εκεί καμπίνα wind απλά δεν τυχαίνει ο δρόμος για φωτογραφία !!!


Έτοιμη μόλις μπήκε και αυτή στον χάρτη!

----------


## Iris07

Χεχε.. ωραίος!  :One thumb up: 

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα μπήκε ακριβώς εδώ, κοντά στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ!
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0077...7i16384!8i8192

- - - Updated - - -

Από FTTH πάντως, μόνο 1 έχει μπει στον χάρτη..  :Thinking: 

Λίστα:


*Spoiler:*




446-118446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ118FTTHQ3/2021446-119446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ119FTTHQ3/2021446-121446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ121FTTHQ3/2021446-123446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ123FTTHQ3/2021446-125446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ125FTTHQ3/2021446-126446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ126FTTHQ3/2021446-127446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ127FTTHQ3/2021446-128446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ128FTTHQ3/2021446-129446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ129FTTHQ3/2021446-131446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ131FTTHQ3/2021446-132446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ132FTTHQ3/2021446-133446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ133FTTHQ3/2021446-134446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ134FTTHQ3/2021446-135446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ135FTTHQ3/2021446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ139VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-141446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ141VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-143446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ143VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-145446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ145VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-146446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ146VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-147446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ147VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-148446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ148VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-149446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ149VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-151446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ151VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-152446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ152VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-153446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ153VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-154446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ154VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-155446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ155VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-157446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ157VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-213446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ213FTTHQ3/2021446-217446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ217FTTHQ3/2021446-220446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ220FTTHQ3/2021446-221446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ221FTTHQ3/2021446-223446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ223FTTHQ3/2021446-224446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ224FTTHQ3/2021446-225446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ225FTTHQ3/2021446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ227FTTHQ3/2021446-228446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ228FTTHQ3/2021446-229446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ229VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-233446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ233VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-234446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ234VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-235446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ235VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-236446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ236FTTHQ3/2021446-237446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ237VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-239446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ239VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-241446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ241VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-244446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ244VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-246446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ246VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-305446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ305VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-309446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ309VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-310446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ310VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-313446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ313VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-316446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ316VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-321446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ321VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-322446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ322VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-324446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ324VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-325446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ325VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-326446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ326VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-331446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ331VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-332446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ332VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-333446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ333VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-334446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ334VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-337446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ337VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-338446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ338VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-339446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ339VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-341446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ341VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-344446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ344VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-345446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ345VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-346446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ346VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-347446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ347VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-351446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ351VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-352446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ352VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-353446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ353VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-355446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ355VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-356446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ356VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-357446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ357VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-358446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ358VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-359446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ359VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-361446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ361VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-369446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ369VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-371446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ371VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-381446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ381VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-382446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ382VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-383446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ383VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-407446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ407VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-408446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ408VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-415446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ415VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-418446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ418FTTHQ3/2021446-419446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ419FTTHQ3/2021446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ420FTTHQ3/2021446-423446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ423VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-424446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ424VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-425446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ425VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-426446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ426VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-427446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ427VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-429446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ429VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-430446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ430FTTHQ3/2021446-431446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ431FTTHQ3/2021446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ433VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-434446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ434VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-435446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ435VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-436446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ436FTTHQ3/2021446-437446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ437FTTHQ3/2021446-438446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ438VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-439446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ439VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-440446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ440VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-441446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ441VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-442446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ442VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-443446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ443VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-444446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ444VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-445446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ445VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-446446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ446VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-447446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ447VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-448446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ448VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-449446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ449VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-450446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ450VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-452446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ452VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-453446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ453VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-455446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ455VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-457446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ457VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-459446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ459VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-461446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ461VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-462446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ462VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-466446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ466VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021

----------


## nino1908

βοσπορου και κωνσταντινουπολεως είχε σκάψει συνεργείο για οπτικές ινες πέρασα τωρα και ειδα φρεάτιο της vodafone

----------


## Serj7

Προστέθηκαν στον χάρτη 5 καμπίνες vdsl και 2 ftth και έπονται κι άλλες λογικά !!

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος!  :One thumb up: 

Οι FTTH μάλλον έχουν μπει εδώ και λίγο καιρό!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

εξω απο το jumbo που ειχαν σκαψει παρραληλα με την wind εχει μπει φρεατιο vodafone

----------


## dogemlg

Απλά λέω να σταματήσω το lurk και να σας ξανά δω σε κάνα ενάμισι χρόνο μηπως και προχωρήσει τίποτα... Τα λέμε ρε  :Wink:

----------


## junior147

Τι ωραία αυτά τα λευκά κουτιά. Ένα μήνα καθόμαστε και τα κοιτάμε

----------


## nino1908

> Τι ωραία αυτά τα λευκά κουτιά. Ένα μήνα καθόμαστε και τα κοιτάμε


Βλέπω καί εγώ το δικό μου το μόνο πού έκαναν είναι να πάρουν το τσουβαλι με τα χώματα

----------


## Eliaskat

και εκεί που είμαι έτοιμος να πατήσω το   :Closed topic:  :Closed topic: 

κανω μια βολτα και τι να δω....  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

2 νέες καμπίνες

 σπυρου πατση 8

και αργους 




Πάμε αλάνια μου δυνατά στο 2020  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

Που είστε βρε παιδιά

----------


## Mormnak

Τις βάλανε για να λιάζονται και να μαυρίσουνε έως το 21 που θα ενεργοποιηθούνε...  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## Iris07

> Που είστε βρε παιδιά


Εμμ.. τώρα που βάλανε τις καμπίνες ήσουν έτοιμος να φύγεις..
και τώρα ψάχνεις τους άλλους..  :Razz:

----------


## atropa

Οτε έχει ανοίξει τρύπες δημοσθενους και επιδαυρου γωνία δίπλα σε καφαο του οτε και απέναντι απο 2 καινούργια καφαο της Wind.
δε πρέπει να είναι βλάβη γιατί είναι έτσι απο την προηγούμενη πέμπτη 23/7 και παραμένουν έτσι έως σήμερα.

http://www.cnfengineering.gr/home

https://goo.gl/maps/Hm7Q82smZG5p1sjE8

----------


## GregoirX23

Μπορεί να κάνουν τπτ έργα στο χαλκό.. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται συνήθως..

----------


## Iris07

Επισκευές γραμμών είναι..

----------


## nino1908

Οδός τηλεφάνους

----------


## Eliaskat

Και τον Αύγουστο εργασίες ... αυτά είναι μέχρι το 202... θα είμαστε έτοιμοι

----------


## nino1908

Στην καμπίνα της οδού Ευκλείδου υπάρχει κορδέλα για εργασίες δεδδηε.Αντε μπας και μέχρι τέλους του χρόνου πάρει κάποιος vdsl

----------


## nplatis

Και γύρω από πολλές καμπίνες πάνω από τη Λένορμαν υπάρχουν τρύπες και σκαψίματα για έργα ΔΕΔΔΗΕ (είδα φορτηγό).

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. ενδιαφέρον εάν ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ κάνει έργα τώρα, μέσα στον Αύγουστο..

Η Wind άραγε ?

----------


## nino1908

Το επόμενο βήμα μέρα το ρεύμα είναι να βάλει η wind τον εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες ;

----------


## Iris07

Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα εάν αυτή πρέπει να είναι πάντα η σειρά..

αλλά στην περίπτωση τώρα, μάλλον ναι, 
γιατί είχε πει η Wind ότι δεν θέλει να βάζει εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες VDSL χωρίς "ψύξη" μέσα στο καλοκαίρι..

----------


## nino1908

Και η καμπίνα από την οδό Ευκλείδου

----------


## kostasz250

> Το επόμενο βήμα μέρα το ρεύμα είναι να βάλει η wind τον εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες ;


στο Ηρακλειο εβαλαν παντως εξοπλισμο αλλα ρευμα ακομα...

----------


## Iris07

> Και η καμπίνα από την οδό Ευκλείδου


Αρκετή δουλειά!
Βρήκανε καλώδιο της ΔΕΗ από κολώνα και με μούφα βγάλανε μία διακλάδωση για την καμπίνα..

https://www.enia.gr/

----------


## nino1908

> Αρκετή δουλειά!
> Βρήκανε καλώδιο της ΔΕΗ από κολώνα και με μούφα βγάλανε μία διακλάδωση για την καμπίνα..
> 
> https://www.enia.gr/


Βρήκαμε και το ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό - :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

Η Αθήνα άδεια και η άνεμος... Ανεμίζει.. Υπέροχα..  :Dots: 
2021? -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-qnlvGkNZE
E ρε τι πάθαμε..

----------


## Serj7

Και γω που γυρνούσα με το αμάξι από Λένορμαν Τριανταφυλλόπουλου κτλ είδα τουλάχιστον 6-8 καμπίνες σκαμμενες για ρευμα

----------


## junior147

Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει μια πρόοδος. 
Άντε να δούμε πότε με το καλό θα συνδεθούμε.

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα .Από προχθές έσκαψαν στην Παλαμηδίου από το καινούργιο καφαο μέχρι  και Πλάτωνος...το θέμα είναι ότι το καφαο της Πλάτωνος είναι στην απέναντι πλευρά..πώς γίνεται αυτό.δεν έπρεπε να καταλήγουν στο καφαο οι καλωδιωσεις

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί να σκάψουν στην συνέχεια για να τις ενώσουν..

----------


## geokart

> Μπορεί να σκάψουν στην συνέχεια για να τις ενώσουν..


Ποιος ξέρει...το θέμα είναι ότι προχωρούν σιγαααα σιγαααα

----------


## Iris07

Πάλι καλά που σκάβουν Αυγουστιάτικα..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ποιος ξέρει...το θέμα είναι ότι προχωρούν σιγαααα σιγαααα


Απορώ έναν εργολάβο έχουν μόνο; 
Ήμαρτον δλδ..  :Worthy:

----------


## Iris07

Και αυτός είναι εργολάβος ή του ΔΕΔΔΗE, ή του OTE..  :Cool:

----------


## alexm100

> Έχουν αφήσει τον Κολωνό τελευταίο λες και είμαστε καμιά ακριτική περιοχή


Όλα πάνε καλά παιδιά , ο δήμος έχει καθυστερήσει την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης διότι δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτροδότηση στις καμπίνες ακόμα . 
Δουλεύω για την παραγωγή της wind . Σύντομα θα έχουμε νέα !  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iris07

Ωπ!

Για τα έργα της Wind στην Άνω Κυψέλη μπορείς να μάθεις τι γίνεται .. ?  :Cool:

----------


## Mormnak

> Όλα πάνε καλά παιδιά , ο δήμος έχει καθυστερήσει την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης διότι δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτροδότηση στις καμπίνες ακόμα . 
> Δουλεύω για την παραγωγή της wind . Σύντομα θα έχουμε νέα !


Πες μας και αν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει και σε αναβάθμιση σε άλλες νέες καμπίνες στο μέλλον αν έχεις κάποια πληροφορία...αν και χλωμό το βλέπω...
μ' αρέσει που θέλουνε και FTTH τρομάρα τους...  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Φαίνεται ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ πήγε παραλία και μπήκανε καραντίνα λόγω corona virus vol 2.  :Laughing:

----------


## alexm100

Θα αργήσει λίγο παραπάνω η κυψέλη αλλά.εχει δωθεί προταιρεοτητα στον δήμο Αθήνας . Πιστέψτε με είναι δύσκολο να μάθει κάποιος ακόμα και στο περίπου πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το fiber στον Κολωνό ας πούμε . Διότι πέρα από την wind πρέπει να την δει η δεδδηε ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει ρεύμα ο δήμος και να κάνει τα απαραίτητα έργα και επειδή είμαστε στην Ελλάδα όλα πάνε πίσω . Στις περιοχές που υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα σε ftth πάντως όλα κυλάνε μια χαρά . Γίνονται εργασίες και υπάρχουν πελάτες οι οποία το απολαμβάνουν ήδη σαν παροχή . Θεωρώ ότι τέλη του 2020 θα είμαστε οκ με τον Κολωνό .
 Μέχρι τότε ,
... παίζω στα 8 mbps ανάθεμα !

----------


## GregoirX23

Για εμάς εδώ καλύτερα να μη ρωτήσω ε;

----------


## geokart

> Θα αργήσει λίγο παραπάνω η κυψέλη αλλά.εχει δωθεί προταιρεοτητα στον δήμο Αθήνας . Πιστέψτε με είναι δύσκολο να μάθει κάποιος ακόμα και στο περίπου πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το fiber στον Κολωνό ας πούμε . Διότι πέρα από την wind πρέπει να την δει η δεδδηε ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει ρεύμα ο δήμος και να κάνει τα απαραίτητα έργα και επειδή είμαστε στην Ελλάδα όλα πάνε πίσω . Στις περιοχές που υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα σε ftth πάντως όλα κυλάνε μια χαρά . Γίνονται εργασίες και υπάρχουν πελάτες οι οποία το απολαμβάνουν ήδη σαν παροχή . Θεωρώ ότι τέλη του 2020 θα είμαστε οκ με τον Κολωνό .
>  Μέχρι τότε ,
> ... παίζω στα 8 mbps ανάθεμα !


Και γω 7 ,κάτι αλλιώς κάνει αποσυνδεσεις.τουλαχιστον η 8 είναι σταθερή. Να σε ρωτήσω.πιο πάνω στο post μου ανέβασα 3 φωτό .στην μια που φαίνεται όλο το σκάψιμο δίπλα στην γκαραζοπορτα έχει το καφαο που συνδέομαι εγώ.λογικα δε πρέπει να αλλαχτεί? Για να ποιανουμε τουλάχιστον vdsl έστω?παντός όταν περνούσαν τις γραμμες είχαν σκάψει κ εκεί..αλλά τώρα με το ρεύμα έσκαψαν μόνο μέχρι ακριβώς απέναντι του καφάο αυτού.. υπάρχει δηλαδή πιθανότητα να περνει ρεύμα από εκεί μέσω διακλαδώσης κ να μη χρειάζεται να περάσουν ρεύμα κ εκεί?αν ξέρεις ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## Yiannis_M

Εδώ πάντως στην Καπανέως και την Κωνσταντινουπόλεως δεν βλέπω ακόμα καμία καμπίνα. Μάλλον για 2025 μας βλέπω...
"Καλά κρασιά" στην Wind. Εύχομαι άμεση χρεοκοπία σαν εταιρεία (ειναι σε καλό δρόμο οπως διαβάζω στην Ναυτεμπορική) και ας αναλάβει το έργο κανένας ΟΤΕ για να δούμε άσπρη μέρα!

----------


## Iris07

Εκεί είναι σχετικά κοντά στο A/K και μάλλον τα καφάο του OTE δεν έχουν μπει τώρα στην λίστα για αναβάθμιση..

Ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο σου OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση ?

----------


## alexm100

Αδερφέ μου , το δεύτερο σπίτι το έχω βοτανικό που τον έχει η κοσμοτε . 5.1mbps ταχύτητα έχω και τα έργα για αναβάθμιση δικτύου ξεκινάνε από το 2022 και ύστερα . Καλό θα ήταν να μην γινόμαστε τοξικοί ,
 δεν υπάρχει πτώχευση .

----------


## Eliaskat

> και εκεί που είμαι έτοιμος να πατήσω το Συνημμένο Αρχείο 217286 
> 
> κανω μια βολτα και τι να δω.... 
> 
> 2 νέες καμπίνες
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 217287 σπυρου πατση 8
> 
> και αργους 
> ...



αλάνια μου ... 

την τελευταία καμπίνα την αφαίρεσαν !!!

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. μπορεί να την βάλουν σε άλλη θέση..  :Thinking: 
το κάνανε άλλη μία φορά σε εσάς..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αδερφέ μου , το δεύτερο σπίτι το έχω βοτανικό που τον έχει η κοσμοτε . 5.1mbps ταχύτητα έχω και τα έργα για αναβάθμιση δικτύου ξεκινάνε από το 2022 και ύστερα . Καλό θα ήταν να μην γινόμαστε τοξικοί ,
>  δεν υπάρχει πτώχευση .


Και τον Βοτανικό η Wind τον έχει πάρει για έργα..  :Cool:

----------


## Serj7

Έχει πάθει κάτι το site δεν μπορώ να δηλώσω καμπίνα χαχα

----------


## Eliaskat

Μαγικά αλλά Wind...

εδώ την βλέπετε.....



Εδω δεν την βλέπετε.... μάλλον την πήρε ο Αέρας...

----------


## nino1908

Ραβε ξηλωνε από Σεπτέμβρη να σωβαρευτουν και να τρέξουν τα έργα η δεδδηε έχει περάσει ρεύμα σε αρκετές καμπίνες να βάλουν τον εξοπλισμό να τελειώνουμε

----------


## nplatis

Μετακινήσεις πράγματι έχω δει και εγώ. Σε μια περίπτωση μάλιστα αρχικά η καμπίνα ήταν με πλάτη σε μια μάντρα σπιτιού και μετακινήθηκε στην έξω άκρη του πεζοδρομίου και πλάγια 1 μέτρο με πλάτη στο δρόμο! Τώρα τι διαφορά τους κάνει αυτό, άγνωστο. Εκτός και αν διαμαρτυρήθηκε ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού...

----------


## GregoirX23

Μπορεί να την μετακινούν για να τη βάλουν σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο ώστε να εξυπηρετεί 2 adsl καφάο αντί για 1.. Έχει αναφερθεί ξανά..

----------


## Yiannis_M

Καλημέρα φίλε μου,

Τον Βοτανικό τον έχει κι αυτόν το τσίρκο που λέγεται Wind. Έχουν λάβει πακτωλούς χρημάτων από Ελληνικό Δημόσιο και ΕΕ για να κάνουν τηλεπικοινωνιακά έργα (NGA). Ξόδεψαν τα χρήματα στην κάλυψη βραχυπρόθεσμων εξόδων που είχαν. Τα έργα δεν προχωράνε, το βλέπουμε καθημερινά, κέντρο Κολωνού μένουμε, δεν γίνεται καμία εργασία σε διαβεβαιώνω. 
Xρεωκοπίες κλπ σε αυτούς τους απατεώνες. Να το αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ να τελειώνει αυτό το καρναβάλι. Έχουν βάλει καμπίνες και θα βάλουν κι άλλες μέχρι και στο τελευταίο χωριό της Ελλάδας και εδώ δεν μπορούν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Η Vodafone σε όσες περιοχές έβαλε τελείωσε εντός χρονοδιαγράμματος. Μέχρι και η Forthnet, πριν την έναρξη των οικονομικών της προβλημάτων, έφερε πρώτη το FTTH στην Ελλάδα σε έργο που ολοκλήρωσε σε 2 μήνες. 
Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω. 
Ευχαρίστως να κάνουμε μια βόλτα στην πλατεία του Κολωνού, στο λόφο Κολωνού, στον λόφο Σκουζέ, στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, στον Άγιο Μελέτιο και στο Καπνεργοστάσιο και να δεις και μόνος σου την “τρομερή εξέλιξη” των έργων της Wind. Τουλάχιστον η γειτονιά παραμένει ακόμα ωραία και ήρεμη και θα απολαύσεις την βόλτα.

----------


## nino1908

> Καλημέρα φίλε μου,
> 
> Τον Βοτανικό τον έχει κι αυτόν το τσίρκο που λέγεται Wind. Έχουν λάβει πακτωλούς χρημάτων από Ελληνικό Δημόσιο και ΕΕ για να κάνουν τηλεπικοινωνιακά έργα (NGA). Ξόδεψαν τα χρήματα στην κάλυψη βραχυπρόθεσμων εξόδων που είχαν. Τα έργα δεν προχωράνε, το βλέπουμε καθημερινά, κέντρο Κολωνού μένουμε, δεν γίνεται καμία εργασία σε διαβεβαιώνω. 
> Xρεωκοπίες κλπ σε αυτούς τους απατεώνες. Να το αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ να τελειώνει αυτό το καρναβάλι. Έχουν βάλει καμπίνες και θα βάλουν κι άλλες μέχρι και στο τελευταίο χωριό της Ελλάδας και εδώ δεν μπορούν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Η Vodafone σε όσες περιοχές έβαλε τελείωσε εντός χρονοδιαγράμματος. Μέχρι και η Forthnet, πριν την έναρξη των οικονομικών της προβλημάτων, έφερε πρώτη το FTTH στην Ελλάδα σε έργο που ολοκλήρωσε σε 2 μήνες. 
> Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω. 
> Ευχαρίστως να κάνουμε μια βόλτα στην πλατεία του Κολωνού, στο λόφο Κολωνού, στον λόφο Σκουζέ, στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, στον Άγιο Μελέτιο και στο Καπνεργοστάσιο και να δεις και μόνος σου την “τρομερή εξέλιξη” των έργων της Wind. Τουλάχιστον η γειτονιά παραμένει ακόμα ωραία και ήρεμη και θα απολαύσεις την βόλτα.


Το τελευταίο διάστημα γίνονται έργα στον Κολωνό έχουμε ανεβάσει ένα σωρό φωτογραφίες δες και τον χάρτη οι περιοχές κοντά στο ΑΚ δεν θα δούνε καμπίνες vdsl 
Ναι υπάρχουν τεράστιες καθυστερήσεις αλλά σε αρκετές καμπίνες Αύγουστο μήνα ο δεδδηε έχει περάσει ρεύμα θα περάσει και η wind τον εξοπλισμό για να μπούμε σε περίοδο δοκιμών.

----------


## Mormnak

Τις βάζουνε....για να τις ξηλώνουνε....ααααααααχαχααα.. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ αυτή η εταιρεία λέμε.... :ROFL:   :Laughing:  (αμπρα...καταμπρα...λαμπα-μάμπα...καμπίνα γιοκ!!)

----------


## sdikr

> Τις βάζουνε....για να τις ξηλώνουνε....ααααααααχαχααα.. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ αυτή η εταιρεία λέμε....  (αμπρα...καταμπρα...λαμπα-μάμπα...καμπίνα γιοκ!!)


Δεν νομίζω πως θέλουν να το κάνουνε,  αλλά όπως και με τον ΟΤΕ που τώρα με τις νέες αναγκάστηκε να βάλει τις καμπίνες σε άλλο σημείο καθώς οι οικοδομές δεν συμφωνήσανε,  έτσι και εδώ, μάλλον κάποιος έκανε παράπονα.

----------


## Iris07

Ίσως παραπονέθηκαν ότι δεν μπορούν πλέον να φτιάξουν τον χάλια τοίχο από πίσω !!  :Laughing:

----------


## Yiannis_M

Άρα ο μισός Κολωνός, οι κεντρικοί δρόμοι, οι πιο πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές της γειτονιάς θα μείνουν χωρίς NGA υπηρεσίες διότι το καρναβάλι της Wind θεωρεί ότι είναι κοντά στο ΑΚ; Από το οποίο δεν μπορούν να δώσουν βέβαια VDSL διότι δεν έχουν όλοι 400-500 μέτρα βρόχο μέχρι το σπίτι τους. 
Και ας μην ξεχνάμε και τις παρατάσεις που έχουν πάρει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Άρα ο μισός Κολωνός, οι κεντρικοί δρόμοι, οι πιο πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές της γειτονιάς θα μείνουν χωρίς NGA υπηρεσίες διότι το καρναβάλι της Wind θεωρεί ότι είναι κοντά στο ΑΚ; Από το οποίο δεν μπορούν να δώσουν βέβαια VDSL διότι δεν έχουν όλοι 400-500 μέτρα βρόχο μέχρι το σπίτι τους. 
> Και ας μην ξεχνάμε και τις παρατάσεις που έχουν πάρει.


Εμείς εδώ *τι* να πούμε δλδ;  :Whistle:  
Αν δεν τους κράξουμε ομαδικά Δήμο-Wind, μου φαίνεται δεν θα κάνουμε δουλειά μέχρι να τα βρουν στις: https://www.testingautos.com/car_car...rter-motor.jpg , τους αυτοί...  :Whistle:  
Είναι *απαράδεκτη* πάντως αυτή η κατάσταση - *κατάντια* τους.. Άλλες περιοχές έχουν *χρόνια* vdsl κλπ.. 
Σε εμάς ο κύριος ένοχος είναι ο κοινός μας Δήμος.. Που θέλει παραπάνω πεσκέσι διέλευσης.. 
Άλλες εργολαβίες όμως τις προχωράει σε χρόνο ττ ο Δήμος.. 
Τώρα αν και η άνεμος έχει μόνο έναν ταλαίπωρο εργολάβο που τρέχει από εδώ και από εκεί... Σωθήκαμε.. 
Κέντρο Αθήνας σου λέει ύστερα...  :Dots:  
Η εεττ πρέπει να το δει *εντελώς* αλλιώς το θέμα.. Δεν γίνεται πια αυτή η κατάσταση άλλο... Για να δούμε.. Θα το κάνει;;

----------


## nplatis

> Άρα ο μισός Κολωνός, οι κεντρικοί δρόμοι, οι πιο πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές της γειτονιάς θα μείνουν χωρίς NGA υπηρεσίες διότι το καρναβάλι της Wind θεωρεί ότι είναι κοντά στο ΑΚ; Από το οποίο δεν μπορούν να δώσουν βέβαια VDSL διότι δεν έχουν όλοι 400-500 μέτρα βρόχο μέχρι το σπίτι τους. 
> Και ας μην ξεχνάμε και τις παρατάσεις που έχουν πάρει.


Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τις λεπτομέρειες, θα υπέθετα ότι δεν είναι στο χέρι της Wind ή της όποιας Wind να αποφασίσει πού θα βάλει καμπίνες και πού όχι γιατί θεωρείται «κοντά» στο ΑΚ. Αν έχει συμφωνήσει κάλυψη κάποιας περιοχής θα πρέπει να την παρέχει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τις λεπτομέρειες, θα υπέθετα ότι δεν είναι στο χέρι της Wind ή της όποιας Wind να αποφασίσει πού θα βάλει καμπίνες και πού όχι γιατί θεωρείται «κοντά» στο ΑΚ. Αν έχει συμφωνήσει κάλυψη κάποιας περιοχής θα πρέπει να την παρέχει.


Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι ανάλογα το σκηνικό.. 
Μέχρι 550μ από το α.κ, πάνε κάποτε για ftth.. Χωρίς πρόγραμμα.. 
Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κυρίως vdsl η ftth όπου είναι να μπει.. 
Τώρα αν κάποιο καφάο μείνει ορφανό χωρίς αναβάθμιση είναι άλλη φάση.. Εκεί αναμένεις κάποτε να δεις το φως.. 
Σαφώς και ο πάροχος αποφασίζει πως θα στήσει το δίκτυο του.. Άλλο η ανάθεση που έχει γίνει, δεν δεσμεύει το πάροχο στο πως θα στήσει το δίκτυο του πιστεύω.. Απλά πρέπει στα καφάο που έχει πάρει να παρέχει nga υπηρεσίες με τον ένα η τον άλλο τρόπο..  Τώρα αν έχει περιορισμούς για το που θα βάλει τη κάθε καμπίνα.. Αυτό δεν το ξέρω.. Εκεί ίσως να μεσολαβεί Δήμος, αρχαιολογικά θέματα και διάφορα άλλα.. 
Το θέμα όμως είναι το πότε θα γίνουν όλα αυτά..

----------


## alexm100

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου , από τα λεγόμενα σου κρίνω ότι δεν είσαι γνώστης της κατάστασης . Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θεωρω ότι θα δεις τα αποτελέσματα που περιμένεις . Η wind αναπτύσσεται όπως και η vodafone . Εδώ είμαστε , θεωρώ ότι τον χειμώνα δεν θα λες τα ίδια .

----------


## sdikr

> Άρα ο μισός Κολωνός, οι κεντρικοί δρόμοι, οι πιο πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές της γειτονιάς θα μείνουν χωρίς NGA υπηρεσίες διότι το καρναβάλι της Wind θεωρεί ότι είναι κοντά στο ΑΚ; Από το οποίο δεν μπορούν να δώσουν βέβαια VDSL διότι δεν έχουν όλοι 400-500 μέτρα βρόχο μέχρι το σπίτι τους. 
> Και ας μην ξεχνάμε και τις παρατάσεις που έχουν πάρει.


Δεν έχει να κάνει με την wind ή με κάποιον άλλον πάροχο,  υπηρεσίες xdsl vectoring σε όλο τον κόσμο δίνονται σε κάποια απόσταση απο το ΑΚ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα φίλε μου , από τα λεγόμενα σου κρίνω ότι δεν είσαι γνώστης της κατάστασης . Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θεωρω ότι θα δεις τα αποτελέσματα που περιμένεις . Η wind αναπτύσσεται όπως και η vodafone . Εδώ είμαστε , θεωρώ ότι τον χειμώνα δεν θα λες τα ίδια .


Αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα, από που να είμαι γνώστης δλδ; Να μυρίσω τα νύχια μου; 
Ότι βλέπω λέω.. Και αυτά που γράφω για το Δήμο και το θέμα που έχει προκύψει, η εεττ τα είπε μετά από ερώτημα συμφορουμίτη.. 
Υπομονή κάνουμε από το '16, από τότε ακούω τεχνικούς να τσαμπουνάνε για καμπίνες.. 
Στα στατιστικά υλοποίησης των έργων πάντως η άνεμος έρχεται τελευταία των τελευταίων.. Κάπου τα είχε πάρει το μάτι μου εδώ στο φόρουμ.. Αυτό με τις παρατάσεις έχει καταντήσει πραγματικά αηδία.. Και δεν λέω ότι ευθύνεται μόνο ο πάροχος.. 
Μέχρι να αναπτυχθεί που λες θα μας γίνουν τα νεύρα κρόσσια.. Πότε περιμένουν να μας βάλουν επιτέλους vdsl; Όταν θα έχει γίνει παρωχημένη τεχνολογία; 
Προσωπικά δεν καίγομαι ιδιαίτερα για σούπερ ταχύτητες.. Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό που λένε.. Να αναπτυχθεί επιτέλους το δίκτυο της περιοχής.. 
Αυτό που λες πάντως για το χειμώνα, εδώ θα είμαστε να το δούμε.. Μακάρι ειλικρινά.. Αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να βγάλουν φτερά τα πόδια τους για να προλάβουν όσο το αργούν.. Είναι και το μετέπειτα που καθυστερεί.. Αν πάντως πάει και για άλλη παράταση... Ουδέν σχόλιο.. 
Αν πάλι δεν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα, γράψε χ..

----------


## nino1908

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο δήμος Περιστερίου καθυστερουσε τα έργα γιατί δεν ήθελε να χαλάσει ο ΟΤΕ τους δρόμους Παρ όλα αυτά ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους δήμους της Ελλάδας απολαμβάνει γρήγορες ταχύτητες εδώ και χρόνια 
Στην Αθήνα με παρόμοια προβλήματα η wind καθυστερεί συστηματικά δεν ξέρω αν είχε αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ τι θα γινόταν και μάλλον δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ

----------


## tetelas

νεα καμπινα ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 31 ,

----------


## Fiestanik

Έχω δει βάσεις στο παρκάκι στη Ρόδου κοντά στη Δυρραχίου και στον Άγιο Μελέτη. Άρα συνεχίζονται τα έργα, σωστά;

----------


## sgatz

Σωστά, το θέμα είναι να πάρουν και ρεύμα... Υπήρξε μια κίνηση σε αυτό σε καμπίνες από Λένορμαν μέχρι Τριανταφυλλόπουλου και ξανά πάπαλα

----------


## Iris07

> Έχω δει βάσεις στο παρκάκι στη Ρόδου κοντά στη Δυρραχίου και στον Άγιο Μελέτη. Άρα συνεχίζονται τα έργα, σωστά;


Όπως φαίνεται από τον χάρτη μάλλον είναι να μπουν και άλλες καμπίνες στην περιοχή..

http://fttxgr.eu/map

----------


## Fiestanik

Έβαλαν και καμπίνα στο παρκάκι στη Ρόδου

----------


## Gkostas2007

Βάζουν και γωνια Δωδώνης και Φιλιππουπόλεως

----------


## Kostinos

> Έβαλαν και καμπίνα στο παρκάκι στη Ρόδου


Ftth τυχερέ  :One thumb up:  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## Fiestanik

> Ftth τυχερέ


Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι κοντά. Για αυτό και δεν έχει τρύπες εξαερισμού αυτή η καμπίνα;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι...

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παίδες τα FTTH θα ενεργοποιηθούν μαζί με το VDSL ή αυτά θέλουν άλλη διαδικασία και θα καθυστερήσουν;

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά το FTTH ενεργοποιείται από τον πάροχο πιο γρήγορα από το VDSL,
καθώς δεν χρειάζεται να εμπλακεί στην υπόθεση (της καμπίνας) ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και ο OTE..

αλλά παίρνουν κάποιον χρόνο μετά τα έργα που πρέπει να γίνουν στην οικοδομή σου όταν ζητήσεις σύνδεση.

----------


## nino1908

Πλατεία Αγίου Μελετίου

- - - Updated - - -

Ευαλκιδου 38

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι από τα παλιά Προποντίδος και Ιωαννίνων

----------


## Marios74

Ευαλκίδου 38:
Ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκαν την Πα 4/9... ακριβώς στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο είναι η 446-115 στην οποία και είμαι συνδεδεμένος. Να υποθέσω επειδή δεν υπήρχε χώρος να μπει δίπλα? Πάντως πουθενά στις λίστες η 115 δεν ήταν προς αναβάθμιση (λόγω απόστασης από το ΑΚ υποθέτω). Τώρα μένει να μαντέψουμε από το είδος της καμπίνας αν θα είναι FTTC ή FTTH. Πάντως οπτική ίνα δεν θυμάμαι να περνάει ούτε από Ευαλκίδου ούτε από Β.Ηπείρου. Από την άλλη ο Κολωνός πήρε νέα παράταση για Q3 2021 και βάζει επιπλέον καμπίνες? Θα δείξει...

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s.../AP941-008.pdf

----------


## Iris07

> Πλατεία Αγίου Μελετίου
> Ευαλκιδου 38
> 
> Κάτι από τα παλιά Προποντίδος και Ιωαννίνων


Αυτή η βάση είναι για FTTH καμπίνα..
Πωω.. φρεάτιο HOL που έχουν μάλλον κάμποσα χρόνια να το ανοίξουν!!  :Laughing: 

Άμα μπορείτε περάστε τις καμπίνες που δεν υπάρχουν στον χάρτη!  :Wink: 
http://fttxgr.eu/map

- - - Updated - - -




> Ευαλκίδου 38:
> Ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκαν την Πα 4/9... ακριβώς στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο είναι η 446-115 στην οποία και είμαι συνδεδεμένος. Να υποθέσω επειδή δεν υπήρχε χώρος να μπει δίπλα? Πάντως πουθενά στις λίστες η 115 δεν ήταν προς αναβάθμιση (λόγω απόστασης από το ΑΚ υποθέτω). Τώρα μένει να μαντέψουμε από το είδος της καμπίνας αν θα είναι FTTC ή FTTH. Πάντως οπτική ίνα δεν θυμάμαι να περνάει ούτε από Ευαλκίδου ούτε από Β.Ηπείρου. Από την άλλη ο Κολωνός πήρε νέα παράταση για Q3 2021 και βάζει επιπλέον καμπίνες? Θα δείξει...


Κατ' αρχάς η Wind πήρε την νέα παράταση, λόγω της διένεξης που έχει με τον Δήμο μας για τα τέλη διέλευσης..
Και επειδή δεν μπορούσε να φτιάξει χρονοδιάγραμμα για κάθε περιοχή, τρομάρα της..  :Cool: 
ζήτησε για όλες τις περιοχές παράταση έως Q3 2021.. (και βλέπουμε τι θα γίνει..)

Υπάρχει ίσως περίπτωση να δώσει FTTH και σε κάποια καφάο που είναι κοντά στο A/K, και δεν είχαν μπει στις λίστες της EETT..  :Thinking: 

Είδα κάποιες τέτοιες κινήσεις στην Αχαρνών, καθώς έβαλε κάποιες αναμονές για οπτική ίνα σε διευθύνσεις που ήταν εκτός λίστας..

Πάντως τις FTTH καμπίνες τις βάζουν όπου τύχει και τους βολεύει..
και μπορεί να εξυπηρετούν και περισσότερα από ένα καφάο.

----------


## endcer

Iris07 Σε εμας που δεν θα αναβαθμιστει η καμπινα σε vdsl , υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να δουμε αν μπορουμε να βαλουμε ινα ?

----------


## Iris07

Τα καφάο του OTE που βρίσκονται σε (καλωδιακή) απόσταση *έως 550 μέτρα* από το Αστικό Κέντρο κάθε περιοχής,
δεν έχουν μπει στα έργα που ανακοινώθηκαν με πίνακες από την EETT.

Όλα αυτά τα καφάο κάποια στιγμή θα πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH..
όμως τα έργα αυτά δεν ανακοινώνονται από την EETT.

Μόνο εάν βγάλει δελτίο τύπου ο πάροχος που τα κάνει.

Την παρούσα στιγμή ο OTE έχει τελειώσει τα έργα από την EETT, και έχει προχωρήσει σε τέτοια έργα σε πολλές περιοχές,
και γενικά βγάζει και δελτία τύπου για αυτά.

Η Vodafone και περισσότερο η Wind είναι αρκετά πιο πίσω και γενικά δεν έχουν βγάλει κάποιες ανανκοινώσεις..
οπότε είναι δύσκολο να δούμε που και πότε θα κάνουν τέτοια έργα..

Μία περίπτωση να μάθεις κάτι είναι να κοιτάς εάν η διεύθυνση σου μπει στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

ή να δεις νέα έργα στον δρόμο σου..  :Cool: 

-----------

Υπάρχει και μία 2η κατηγορία καφάο OTE που επίσης δεν έχουν μπει στις λίστες της EETT έως τώρα,
και είναι ένα ποσοστό καφάο που απέχουν *πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα* από το A/K.

Αυτά για να αναβαθμιστούν θα πρέπει να μπουν σε κάποια νέα ετήσια ανάθεση της EETT, 
που ανακοινώνονται κανονικά 1 φορά τον χρόνο εδώ:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/

----------


## endcer

Εισαι ωραιος. 

Πως μπορω να δω που βρισκεται το α/κ για να υπολογισω ? Επισης δεν βλεπω προκοπη ετσι οπως παμε μαλλον για μετακομιση οταν φτιαξουν λιγο τα οικονομικα μου χαχα . 
Εν ετη 2020 που τα παιχνιδια αρχιζουν και εχουν 200gb μεγεθος δεν γινεται να παιζω με 10 mbps .

----------


## Iris07

Εϊναι Πρεβέζης 36.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...9!4d23.7167721

----------


## Serj7

Για κάποιο λόγο εδώ και δύο βδομάδες δεν λειτουργεί ο χάρτης δεν μπορώ να περάσω καμπίνες !!

----------


## Iris07

Είπαν ότι το φτιάξανε..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...91#post6879091

----------


## Serj7

> Είπαν ότι το φτιάξανε..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...91#post6879091


Μπαα ξαναχαλασε προσπαθούσα σημερα!!

----------


## Fiestanik

Στην Κρεοντος στο ύψος της Φοινικης και λίγο πιο πίσω από την νέα καμπίνα, ειδα πριν λίγο νέα βάση. Μάλλον για Οπτική ίνα;

----------


## Marios74

> Αυτή η βάση είναι για FTTH καμπίνα..
> Πωω.. φρεάτιο HOL που έχουν μάλλον κάμποσα χρόνια να το ανοίξουν!! 
> 
> Άμα μπορείτε περάστε τις καμπίνες που δεν υπάρχουν στον χάρτη! 
> http://fttxgr.eu/map
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο! Ελπίζω ακριβώς απέναντι που είναι η πολυκατοικία μου να μου δώσουν! Αφού VDSL δεν θα είχα ... η οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι δεν με χαλάει   :Razz:  έχω κάνει δομημένη καλωδίωση οπότε μια χαρά.... την διέλευση την έχω έτοιμη... είχα ανεβάσει νέο χαλκό από κατανεμητή πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα μου. Και εδώ ερχεται μια απορία η τεχνολογία FTTB (building) γιατί δεν προκρίθηκε? Για παραδειγμα στην πολυκατοικία μου ειμαστε 8/24 που θα βαζαμε vdsl αντι να περάσουν 8 οπτικές προς κάθε διαμέρισμα δεν θα ήταν ευκολοτερο μια οπτική στην πολυκατοικία και μετά χαλκό στα διαμερίσματα? θεωρητικά αυτο θα μπορουσε να σου δώσει μέχρι και 300Μb ανετα. Εκτός και αν ειναι ακριβός ο εξοπλισμός.

----------


## Mormnak

> Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο! Ελπίζω ακριβώς απέναντι που είναι η πολυκατοικία μου να μου δώσουν! Αφού VDSL δεν θα είχα ... η οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι δεν με χαλάει   έχω κάνει δομημένη καλωδίωση οπότε μια χαρά.... την διέλευση την έχω έτοιμη... είχα ανεβάσει νέο χαλκό από κατανεμητή πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα μου. Και εδώ ερχεται μια απορία η τεχνολογία FTTB (building) γιατί δεν προκρίθηκε? Για παραδειγμα στην πολυκατοικία μου ειμαστε 8/24 που θα βαζαμε vdsl αντι να περάσουν 8 οπτικές προς κάθε διαμέρισμα δεν θα ήταν ευκολοτερο μια οπτική στην πολυκατοικία και μετά χαλκό στα διαμερίσματα? θεωρητικά αυτο θα μπορουσε να σου δώσει μέχρι και 300Μb ανετα. Εκτός και αν ειναι ακριβός ο εξοπλισμός.


Γιατί μια ζωή ολόκληρη οι δικοί μας πάροχοι μας ''ΠΙΝΟΥΝΕ'' το αίμα με το καλαμάκι για 24...30 και 50ΜΒps χρόνια ολόκληρα(εύκολο βόλεμα και χαμηλό κόστος)...την ίδια στιγμή που άλλα κράτη στην Ε.Ε. έχουνε φτιάξει ΗΔΗ δίκτυο 5G και έχουνε πλήρης δίκτυα οπτικών ινών.

https://www.lightreading.com/denmark...d/d-id/590277?

https://www.waoo.dk/fibernet/fiber-extra/

https://yousee.dk/

----------


## Marios74

> Γιατί μια ζωή ολόκληρη οι δικοί μας πάροχοι μας ''ΠΙΝΟΥΝΕ'' το αίμα με το καλαμάκι για 24...30 και 50ΜΒps χρόνια ολόκληρα(εύκολο βόλεμα και χαμηλό κόστος)...την ίδια στιγμή που άλλα κράτη στην Ε.Ε. έχουνε φτιάξει ΗΔΗ δίκτυο 5G και έχουνε πλήρης δίκτυα οπτικών ινών.


με το καλαμάκι καλά θα ήταν....  Με το μπουρί της ξυλόσομπας μας το πίνουν....   :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί μια ζωή ολόκληρη οι δικοί μας πάροχοι μας ''ΠΙΝΟΥΝΕ'' το αίμα με το καλαμάκι για 24...30 και 50ΜΒps χρόνια ολόκληρα(εύκολο βόλεμα και χαμηλό κόστος)...την ίδια στιγμή που άλλα κράτη στην Ε.Ε. έχουνε φτιάξει ΗΔΗ δίκτυο 5G και έχουνε πλήρης δίκτυα οπτικών ινών.
> 
> https://www.lightreading.com/denmark...d/d-id/590277?
> 
> https://www.waoo.dk/fibernet/fiber-extra/
> 
> https://yousee.dk/


Πλήρη δίκτυα οπτικών παντού και 1Gbps και 5G (ειδικά αυτό);     σε ποια κράτη τα είδες αυτά;   κάλυψη;

----------


## Mormnak

Διόρθωση, έχουνε προχωρήσει σε ταχύτητες 1GBps και 5G σε ορισμένες περιοχές τους.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

> Και εδώ ερχεται μια απορία η τεχνολογία FTTB (building) γιατί δεν προκρίθηκε? Για παραδειγμα στην πολυκατοικία μου ειμαστε 8/24 που θα βαζαμε vdsl αντι να περάσουν 8 οπτικές προς κάθε διαμέρισμα 
> δεν θα ήταν ευκολοτερο μια οπτική στην πολυκατοικία και μετά χαλκό στα διαμερίσματα? θεωρητικά αυτο θα μπορουσε να σου δώσει μέχρι και 300Μb ανετα. Εκτός και αν ειναι ακριβός ο εξοπλισμός.


To FTTB ίσως να είχε σχέση με την τεχνολογία G.Fast που είχε ανακοινώσει η Wind σε κάποιες περιοχές..
την οποία όμως στην συνέχεια την έβγαλε και την άφησε σε πολύ λίγα σημεία.. προς το κέντρο νομίζω..

Είχε πει ότι τελικά θεώρησε ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει σωστά η υλοποίηση της..
Δεν θυμάμαι για λεπτομέρειες..

Μένε να δούμε εάν την φτιάξει κάπου..

----------


## Gkostas2007

Πάντως ρε παιδιά το είχα πει και παλαιότερα. Ο χαλκός στην περιοχή μας είναι ότι να ναι. Ακόμα και VDSL να βάλουν, αν δεν αλλάξει ο χαλκός στους δρόμους πως θα έχουμε σταθερή σύνδεση και υψηλή ταχύτητα;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πάντως ρε παιδιά το είχα πει και παλαιότερα. Ο χαλκός στην περιοχή μας είναι ότι να ναι. Ακόμα και VDSL να βάλουν, αν δεν αλλάξει ο χαλκός στους δρόμους πως θα έχουμε σταθερή σύνδεση και υψηλή ταχύτητα;


Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος από το α.κ θα φύγει.. Ας ελπίσουμε τα μερικά μέτρα που θα μείνουν από το καφάο μέχρι το σπίτι να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση..

----------


## Iris07

Πιστεύω έχει κάνει και έργα ο OTE σε απλά καφάο και γραμμές μετά από αυτά..

Σε εμάς τουλάχιστον έχει φτιάξει πολλές γραμμές..
μένει να αλλάξει και τα καφάο σαβούρες..

- - - Updated - - -

Γιά ρίξτε μία ματιά στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

όσοι πάνε για FTTH..
Λένε ότι έγινε ανανέωση..

----------


## Marios74

> Γιά ρίξτε μία ματιά στο
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> όσοι πάνε για FTTH..
> Λένε ότι έγινε ανανέωση..


δεν ξερω αν ηταν από πριν αλλά η εν λόγο καμπινα Ευαλκίδου 38 ειναι αναμεσα στην Β.Ηπείρου και την Επικελευστή Απόστολου Ασπρογερακα. Στο 65 της Ασπρογέρακα που βρισκετε στο ιδιο τετράγωνο με την καμπινα (Ευαλκίδου Ασπρογερακα χειμαρας Β.Ηπειρου) δίνει την δυνατότα εγγραφής. Στο απέναντι οικοδομικο τεράγωνο (ευαλκίδου ασπρογερακα βοσπόρου β.ηπείρου) στο 63 της ασπρογερακα που ειναι γωνιακή πολυκατοικια (με ευαλκίδου) και ακριβως το απεναντι πεζοδρόμιο από την καμπινα ΔΕΝ δινει διαθεσιμότητα. προς το παρών...  Περίεργο δεν ειναι?

----------


## nino1908

Πέρασα στον χάρτη δύο καμπίνες αλλά από ότι βλέπω δεν μπήκαν, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## soylis

Καλησπέρα

Και αριθμούς δεν έχουν βάλει επάνω στις νέες καμπίνες.

----------


## Iris07

*- Κάποιες νέες καμπίνες που πήρε η Wind με την 3η ετήσια ανάθεση..*

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...nts/3rdYearly/

446-215446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ215FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-307446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ307FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-311446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ311FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-312446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ312FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-319446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ319SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-320446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ320SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-323446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ323SuperVectoringQ1 2022

----------


## Serj7

> Πέρασα στον χάρτη δύο καμπίνες αλλά από ότι βλέπω δεν μπήκαν, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;


Ναι φίλε προσπαθώ και γω εδώ και καμιά βδομαδα

----------


## endcer

> *- Κάποιες νέες καμπίνες που πήρε η Wind με την 3η ετήσια ανάθεση..*
> 
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...nts/3rdYearly/
> 
> 446-215446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ215FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-307446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ307FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-311446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ311FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-312446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ312FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-319446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ319SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-320446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ320SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-323446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ323SuperVectoringQ1 2022


446-319  ειμαι εγω . Μαγκες ουτε 1.5 χρονος ακομα , μπορει να μην ζω αλλα ερχεται η αναπτυξη επιτελουςςς...

Το supervectoring τι σημαινει ? Εγω 200αρα θελω χαχα.

----------


## Iris07

To SuperVectoring σημαίνει και 200..

Τι να πω η Wind τα έβαλε όλα 2022, αλλά τι στο καλό αφού κάνει τώρα έργα σε εσάς δεν μπορεί να τελειώσει μαζί ακόμη 10 καμπίνες..
Πιστεύω, ότι θα τα τελειώσει νωρίτερα σε εσάς..

----------


## endcer

Απότι ειδα λιγο στο google το supervectoring υποστηριζει μεχρι 300mbps ... Αντε να δουμε ρε παιδες .

Οσο για τις καμπινες συμφωνω απολυτα . Εφοσον κανει ηδη εργα και πηρε και αυτες τις καμπινες ας τις ολοκληρωσει ολες και χειμωνα 2021 να απολαυσουμε 300mbps  :Wink:

----------


## Iris07

Όντως τις καμπίνες τις κλειδώνουν στα 300 Mbps οι τεχνικοί,
αλλά τους συνδρομητές στα 200..

Δεν έχει ακουστεί προς το παρόν κάτι για 300..

----------


## endcer

χαχχαχ αντε να συμβιβαστω με 200mbps. 

Περα απο την πλακα ,  φαντασου διαφορα απο τα 8mbps στα 200 .

----------


## dogemlg

Καλησπέρα παίδες  :Smile:  πως πάει τελικά;; τέλη 21/αρχες 22 η θα το αναβάλουν πάλι?

----------


## Mormnak

> Καλησπέρα παίδες  πως πάει τελικά;; τέλη 21/αρχες 22 η θα το αναβάλουν πάλι?


Αναλόγως τα κέφια του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και των συνεργείων-εργολάβων που έχει η Wind...  :Razz:  Εγώ πάντως που μένω κοντά στο μετρό στα Σεπόλια
βλέπω τις βάλανε τις καμπίνες ...και προς το παρόν λιάζονται.. :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Κάτω από την Λένορμαν ο δεδδηε έχει περάσει ρεύμα σε κάποιες καμπίνες αλλά που είναι η wind? έμεινε στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης για διακοπές

----------


## junior147

> Καλησπέρα παίδες  πως πάει τελικά;; τέλη 21/αρχες 22 η θα το αναβάλουν πάλι?


Και εγώ τις ίδιες βλέπω. 
Να τους βάλουμε και λίγο λαδακι να μαυρίσουν. 
Πάντως κοντά στην Λένορμαν σε πολλές καμπίνες έχει σκάψει η ΔΕΔΥΕ

----------


## dogemlg

Εμένα έβαλαν ακριβώς έξω από το σπιτι μου κάτι σωλήνες στις οποίες θα μπει από πάνω καμπίνα. Με έκανε αρκετά χαρούμενο όταν το είδα.

----------


## Marios74

----UPDATE-----

Ευαλκίδου 38

Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και η καμπίνα  φυσικά FTTH! Αντε να δουμε....

----------


## dogemlg

Εμένα τοποθετήθηκε η καινούρια καμπίνα ακριβώς έξω από το σπίτι μου  :Smile: ! Μοιάζει σαν αυτή του φίλου από πάνω. Για κάποιον λόγο όμως, μπορεί και να είναι σύμπτωση , αλλά έγινε αυτό. Τι ακριβώς συμβαινει σήμερα, και γιατί έγινε όταν την τοποθέτησαν;

----------


## Marios74

Εντελώς τυχαίο.... εκτός και αν "τσάκισαν" τίποτα καλώδια.... Μη φανταστείς οτι το κουτί που μόλις μας έβαλαν έχει και τίποτα μέσα.... ο σκελετός μπήκε.....

----------


## dogemlg

Φυσικά και ειναι τυχαίο  :Razz: ... Απλά περιεργο που χαλασε ετσι το ιντερνετ την ημερα που εβαλαν την αδεια την καμπινα!

----------


## Eliaskat

Έτσι για να μας καψώνουν το κάνουν... 

Μέχρι το 2021 .

----------


## Iris07

> ----UPDATE-----
> 
> Ευαλκίδου 38
> 
> Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και η καμπίνα  φυσικά FTTH! Αντε να δουμε....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 218934


Ελπίζω να μην πέσει κανένας σοβάς πάνω της..  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Αυτό που της βάζουν μπροστά από τα ερείπια για να της μετακινούν αργότερα όταν θα χρειαστεί να τα κατεδαφίσουν

----------


## Fiestanik

Βρε παιδιά μια κάπως άσχετη ερώτηση στο θέμα. Όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες, η Wind θα δίνει "γραμμές" και στους αλλους παρόχους; π.χ εγώ έχω Vodafone σταθερή,θα μπορώ να κρατήσω αυτή τη σύνδεση ή αναγκαστικά θα πάω Wind;

----------


## junior147

Ναι κανονικα. 
Θα μισθονουν γραμμές όπως κάνανε και με τον ΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια

----------


## nplatis

Σε όλες τις περιοχές αυτό γίνεται: ένας βάζει καμπίνες και οι υπόλοιποι ενοικιάζουν γραμμές από αυτόν. Σε προηγούμενες σελίδες έχουμε διαβάσει ότι ο πάροχος που έχει την καμπίνα μπορεί να δίνει πρώτα ή κατά προτίμηση στους δικούς του πελάτες και μετά να βγάζει γραμμές προς ενοικίαση ή κάτι παρόμοιο...

----------


## Gkostas2007

Δλδ αν θέλω να βάλω FTTH με Cosmote, θα πρέπει πρώτα να του νοικιάσει την ίνα η Wind?

----------


## Marios74

Στην ουσία έτσι εγιναν και οι 3 (ΟΤΕ, WIND, Vodafone) χονδρέμποροι. Κάθε ΑΚ το εχει αναλάβει μια εταιρεία και ενοικιάζει γραμμές VDSL, FTTH στις άλλες 2. Για παραδειγμα ο Κολωνός δοθηκε στην WIND η οποία θα ενοικιάζει στις υπολοιπες (ΟΤΕ ,Vodafone, Forthnet κλπ). Δίπλα στο περιστέρι είναι ο OTE αντιστοιχα ενοικιάζει στους υπολοιπους. Φαντάσου το ολο αυτο το σενάριο σε πανελλαδικό επίπεδο. Θα γίνει συμψηφισμός και φυσικά στο τέλος πάλι ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει τις περισσότερες εισπράξεις αφου στις αναθέσεις η κατανομη είναι περίπου 50% ΟΤΕ - 25% WIND - 25% Vodafone.

----------


## Serj7

Στις καμπίνες που βρίσκονται Κρέοντος Ρόδου κτλ έχουν βάλει κορδέλες για έργα Δεδδηε!

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία, προχωράνε..  :Wink: 

Το καλό είναι ότι ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ δεν έχει πολλά έργα με καμπίνες τώρα..

* Ο Χάρτης φτιάχτηκε, μπορείτε να βάζετε τις νέες καμπίνες!

----------


## Serj7

Ναι πρόσθεσα 5 ftth αλλά μου ξέφυγε η 6η γιατί πάλι κάτι έπαθε ο χάρτης και δεν περνάει , θα ξαναφτιάξει χαχα

----------


## nino1908

Επίσης κορδέλες δεδδηε στην καμπίνα οδό Τριπόλεως

----------


## Fiestanik

Μια κορδέλα που είδα, λέει Έργα ΔΕΔΔΗΕ από 20-25 Σεπτεμβρίου. Τόσες μέρες θέλει να δώσει ρεύμα;

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον εννοούν και τον εργολάβο που θα έρθει να φτιάξει τα πλακάκια μετά..  :Cool:

----------


## Fiestanik

Α μάλιστα. Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Καλημέρα σας, τις καινούργιες καμπίνες τις έφεραν την Πέμπτη στο γνωστό σημείο(Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλοπούλου). Είναι πιό μεγάλες απο τις παλιές έχουν το λογότυπο της Wind επάνω τους και δεν έχουν οπές εξαερισμού, όπως οι προηγούμενες. Εσωτερικά έχουν διαφορετικό εξοπλισμό από τις προηγούμενες και σε μία ανοιχτή που πρόλαβα να δώ, έχει πολλά οριζόντια στηρίγματα σαν θήκες δίσκων CD, και κίτρινες προειδοποιητικές πινακίδες για ύπαρξη φωτός laser. Δυστυχώς όταν πήγα κοντά να ζητήσω άδεια για φωτογραφία, ο τεχνικός που βρισκόταν εκεί δεν με άφησε, γιατί φοβήθηκε ότι μπορεί να ήμουν από άλλη ανταγωνιστική εταιρεία!!!Κατάσκοπος δηλαδή...Ότι νάναι...

----------


## nino1908

FTTH καμπίνες δεν είναι; Προορίζονται  κοντά στο ΑΚ

----------


## nplatis

Φαίνεται πάντως ότι έχουν μπει / μπαίνουν και αρκετές τέτοιες. Να τις βάζουμε και αυτές στον χάρτη; Τώρα αν πρέπει να χαρούμε, είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## Iris07

FTTH είναι.. μπαίνουν σε διάφορα σημεία, από αυτά που έχει δημοσιεύσει η EETT..

Εννοείτε ότι τις βάζετε και αυτές στον χάρτη όταν τις βάλουν κάπου!

Δεν ξέρω εάν προορίζονται και για σημεία κάτω των 550 μέτρων από το A/K.
(που δεν έχουν δημοσιευτεί από την EETT)

Γενικά αυτές λέμε ότι είναι στην περιοχή κοντά στο Α/Κ.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Έχουν μπεί ήδη 2 στην Κρέοντος.Στο 144, εκεί που στρίβουν τα λεωφορεία απέναντι και Κρέοντος -Πυροσβέστη Χαιδά Χρήστου.

----------


## Impatient

Σήμερα απογευμα κατα τις 7 πέτυχα συνεργείο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Δλδ ενας σκάβει ενας επιβλέπει.. Ηταν στη γωνια Αμφιαραου και Ρόδου στο καφαο. Ρώτησα για προθεσμιες χρονοδιάγραμμα κλπ, δεν ξερουν τίποτα. Μου ειπε η ΔΕΗ δινει εντολή για τη δουλειά και ο εργολάβος τους το λέει. Τους λεει σε ποιο σημείο να πανε να σκάψουνε. Μόνο αυτό μαθαίνουν. Η δουλειά μου ειπε παιρνει 3-4 μερες μαζι με τα πλακάκια. Προσπαθησα να ανεβασω και φώτο αλλά δεν την παίρνει για καποιο λόγο... Αν δεν βάλουν συνεργεία ταυτόχρονα και πάνε ετσι ενα ένα, όταν τους πούνε να πάνε, καληνύχτα..

----------


## nino1908

Άλλο ένα συνεργείο δεδδηε δουλεύει στην καμπίνα οδό Τριπόλεως

----------


## Fiestanik

Και αφού γίνουν αυτές οι εργασίες, τι ακολουθεί; Είναι η σειρά της Wind να κάνει τα δικά της;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, θα βάλει εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες που έχουν ρεύμα, ώστε να ενεργοποιήσει μαζί και το σύστημα ψύξης..

Μετά θα περάσουν/συνδέσουν τις οπτικές ίνες..
και μένει μετά ο OTE να συνδέσει το καφάο του ADSL με την καμπίνα της Wind.

----------


## dogemlg

Ε τώρα και αυτα παίρνουν έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο, σωστά; πολύ δουλειά ακόμη ε

----------


## Iris07

Άμα δουλέψουν μπορεί και σε 6 μήνες..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Οδό Τριπόλεως για να συνδεθούν οι καμπίνες προτείνω να μπαίνουν σε μεγάλη απόσταση για να τρώνε περισσότερα

----------


## Iris07

Ωχ.. πάει όλο το πεζοδρόμιο για να μπει ένα καλώδιο..

Γι' αυτό είναι καλό να μπαίνουν δίπλα στα καφάο..

----------


## geo24

Και στον Γαλαξία στο μετρο Σεπόλια βάλανε καμπίνα.. και με την Κρέοντος γωνία.

----------


## tOlitO

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, κοιτάζοντας τις λίστες της ΕΕΤΤ, διαπιστώνω πως το Kv μου 446-312, δεν ανήκει στις λίστες των VDSL αναβαθμίσεων. 
Ψάχνοντας περαιτέρω βρήκα την 3η Ετήσια Ανάθεση WIND όπου 

446-312	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	312	FTTH-GPON	Q1 2022

>Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν περνώ καθόλου από την VDSL φάση και από ADSL2 πηγαίνω απευθείας FTTH;
>Η μικρή αυτή λίστα των Kv έχει να κάνει με την εγγύτητα στο Α/Κ;

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.

1ον - 'Οχι, απλά η Wind αποφασίζει από την αρχή για κάποιους λόγους ποιές καμπίνες της θα πάνε για VDSL και ποιες για FTTH.
Πάντως γενικά ισχύει ότι οι καμπίνες που είναι στα άκρα της περιοχής ενός A/K πάνε για VDSL, και οι άλλες πιο κοντά συνήθως για FTTH,
αλλά δεν είναι σταθερά τα όρια εδώ..

2ον - Ισχύει αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω,
αλλά σαφώς δεν μιλάμε εδώ για καφάο που απέχουν έως 550 μέτρα από το A/K, και τα οποία θα πάνε υποχρεωτικά για σύνδεση με καμπίνα FTTH.

Αυτά τα καφάο και τα έργα δεν περνάνε και δεν ανακοινώνονται από την EETT.

----------


## dpthr33

Γεια σας παιδια. Πρώτο ποστ απο εμενα στο φόρουμ. Με καλουν απο ΟΤΕ και μου λένε ότι μπορουν να μου δώσουν με το προγραμμα 50L, σύνδεση που θα πιανει 45! Διαβαζοντας εδώ τα ποστς σας καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό είναι αδύνατο από τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι καμπίνες της Wind. Σωστά? Είμαι μακρυά απο το ΑΚ οπότε αποκλείεται να το παίρνω απο εκεί

----------


## introscan

> 446-417446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23,71461138,000917Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΜΕΤΡΩΝ 10, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 20, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 8, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 7, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 4, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 152, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 154, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 156, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 85, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 150, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 89, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 167, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 171, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 12, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 10, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 4, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 6, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 161, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 2, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 12, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 77, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 79, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 77-79, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 14, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 11, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 2, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 18, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 16-18, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 16, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 7, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 1, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 9, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 5, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 165, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 169, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 22, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 3-5, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 3, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 5, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 24-26, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 24, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 158, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 87, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 163, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 160, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 8, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 6, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 1, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 1-3, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 3
> Λοιπόν, καλημέρα!
> 
> .. για να κάνουμε μία επιβεβαίωση αρχικά, παραπάνω είναι τα στοιχεία για το καφάο *417* του A/K Κολωνός, και στα δεξιά πρέπει να βλέπεις κάπου την διεύθυνση σου.
> 
> Το κακό νέο στην περίπτωση αυτή, δυστυχώς..
> είναι ότι καφάο σου δεν έχει μπει την παρούσα στιγμή στα έργα που γίνονται για τα νέα δίκτυα VDSL/FTTH .. :-|
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έχουν δωθεί από την Wind, τα καφάο που θα αναβαθμίσει αρχίζουν από το *418!* :-\
> ...








Καλησπέρα και πάλι μετά από αρκετό καιρό! Σχετικά με το  446-417 που δεν υπήρχε στο χρονοδιάγραμμα , έχουν τοποθετήσει εδώ και λίγο καιρό καμπίνα wind σε απόσταση στα περίπου 40 μέτρα και στον κάθετο δρόμο από αυτόν της 446-417. Αυτή ξέρουμε αν αντιστοιχεί στο καφαο 446-417 διότι δεν έχει κάποια αρίθμηση πάνω. Και επίσης ακριβώς στη γωνία του δρόμου υπάρχουν 2 κουτιά ένα παλιό και ένα καινούριο που δεν ξερω αν έχουν σχέση. Σας παραθέτω φωτογραφίες και ένα σχέδιο να καταλάβετε ακριβώς που είναι τι

----------


## Mormnak

Το κουτί-καμπίνα με το σήμα της Wind ειναι για FTTH...άρα είναι για τα 446-418 ,446-419,446-420 αν βρίσκονται τριγύρω. Το 417 αν δεν το έχει βάλει στις λίστες που έχουνε δώσει, ειναι απίθανο(δεν γίνεται) να πάει να βάλει νεα καμπίνα για VDSL.

----------


## Fiestanik

Μια ερώτηση, λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου στην κόκκινη σε λίγες ημέρες. Η σύνδεση που έχω είναι adsl μέχρι 7-8 Mbps. Ενδέχεται η μπλέ να ενεργοποιήσει σύντομα τις καμπίνες; Εννοώ τον άλλο μήνα περίπου; 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω και πρόσβαση στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας για να δω το νούμερο και πιθανή ημερομηνία.

----------


## sgatz

Μαζί με τις δοκιμές 4-6 μήνες το λιγότερο. Ότι άλλο θα είναι ευχάριστη έκπληξη

----------


## Fiestanik

Α τόσο καλά. Άρα μένω όπως είμαι.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nplatis

Τον άλλο χρόνο ίσως, τον άλλο μήνα πάντως όχι! Χωρίς πλάκα, έχει πάρει παράταση της προθεσμίας για να ολοκληρώσει τα έργα μέχρι Q3 2021.

----------


## Fiestanik

Κρίμα πάντως και έλεγα οτι επιτέλους θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα με την ταχύτητα :-(

----------


## Iris07

*@ introscan*

Το πιθανότερο είναι η νέα καμπίνα FTTH να είναι για τα 418, 419, 420 που είπε και ο φίλος παραπάνω και πάνε για FTTH σύνδεση.
Το 417 όπως βλέπω δεν το βάλανε ακόμη σε κάποια ετήσια ανάθεση..

και εάν είχα μετρήσει απόσταση από το Α/Κ περί τα 580 μέτρα από τον δρόμο, η καλωδιακή του απόσταση ίσως είναι μεγαλύτερη..  :Thinking: 

Γενικά όπως είχα διαβάσει σε κάποια δελτία από την EETT αυτή *είναι αρκετά αυστηρή με το όριο των 550 μέτρων καλωδιακή απόσταση ενός καφάο από το Α/Κ*
και ζήτησε από τους παρόχους να ψάξουν πολύ καλά τα στοιχεία που έχουν για τα καφάο τους, και έχουν δώσει στην EETT.

Ακόμη και 560 μέτρα να είναι δηλαδή η απόσταση ενός καφάο, αυτό κόβετε από τους όρους που έχει βάλει η EETT.

Οπότε δηλαδή το πιθανότερο είναι ότι το 417 δεν μπορεί να μπει στα καφάο κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα,
που θα μπορούσε να πάρει σύνδεση FTTH χωρίς αυτό να περάσει από την EETT..  :Thinking: 

Οπότε θα πρέπει να μπει σε κάποια ανάθεση της EETT θα έλεγα..

* Οι 2 μικρές καμπίνες στην φώτο σου μάλλον δεν έχουν σχέση με κάποιο πάροχο..
μάλλον είναι καμπίνες του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..

- - - Updated - - -

*Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση το ζήτημα είναι να δεις εάν η διεύθυνση σου έχει μπει στο*
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

Αυτό θα δείξει στα σίγουρα εάν πας σύντομα για σύνδεση FTTH.

----------


## introscan

> *@ introscan*
> 
> Το πιθανότερο είναι η νέα καμπίνα FTTH να είναι για τα 418, 419, 420 που είπε και ο φίλος παραπάνω και πάνε για FTTH σύνδεση.
> Το 417 όπως βλέπω δεν το βάλανε ακόμη σε κάποια ετήσια ανάθεση..
> 
> και εάν είχα μετρήσει απόσταση από το Α/Κ περί τα 580 μέτρα από τον δρόμο, η καλωδιακή του απόσταση ίσως είναι μεγαλύτερη.. 
> 
> Γενικά όπως είχα διαβάσει σε κάποια δελτία από την EETT αυτή *είναι αρκετά αυστηρή με το όριο των 550 μέτρων καλωδιακή απόσταση ενός καφάο από το Α/Κ*
> και ζήτησε από τους παρόχους να ψάξουν πολύ καλά τα στοιχεία που έχουν για τα καφάο τους, και έχουν δώσει στην EETT.
> ...


το εψαξα λιγο στην περιοχή και πρέπει να είναι για το 446-416 παρόλο που είναι στο επόμενο τετράγωνο.
επειδή η καμπίνα της wind μπήκε στο τετράγωνο που είναι το 417 πίστεψα αρχικά ότι ηταν γι αυτό ,αλλά δυστυχώς
και στο https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx δεν υπάρχει η διεύθυνσή μου

----------


## Iris07

Και το 416 μαζί με το 417 δεν υπάρχουν έως τώρα στις λίστες της EETT..

Αλλά δεν έχω ψάξει πόσο απέχει από το A/K το 416..

Το 415 πάει για VDSL..

446-408446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ408VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-415446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ415VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021

----------


## introscan

περιεργο, γιατί τσέκαρα 415 ,418,419,420 και είναι πολύ πιο μακριά όλα από εκει που μπήκε η καμπίνα της wind,τα κοντινά είναι το 16 και το 17

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν το κοίταξα τώρα το 416..
Το βγάζω κάπου στα 510 μέτρα απόσταση από δρόμους μέχρι το A/K.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...78!4d23.714583

Χωρίς να ξέρουμε σίγουρα την καλωδιακή του απόασταση, ίσως τελικά να είναι κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα..
οπότε η Wind μπορεί να το αναβαθμίσει με FTTH χωρίς να πει κάτι στην EETT..

- - - Updated - - -

446-416446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23,71458338,000278Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΤΜΩΛΟΥ 22, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 20, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 18, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 8, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 23, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 25, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 13, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 15, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 15, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 153, ΤΙΦΥΟΣ 2, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 76, ΤΙΦΥΟΣ 3, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 4, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 102, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 24, ΚΡΕΟΝΤΟΣ 104, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 22, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 16, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 20, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 17, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 11, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 11, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 11-13, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 13, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 74, ΤΙΦΥΟΣ 6, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 7Β, ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 155, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 7, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 73, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 2, ΔΡΑΜΑΣ 75, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 9, ΤΙΦΥΟΣ 4, ΤΙΦΥΟΣ 1, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 12, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 21, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 14, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 12-14, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 6, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 18, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 16, ΜΕΤΡΩΝ 16-18, ΤΜΩΛΟΥ 10, ΤΙΦΥΟΣ 5, ΕΥΡΙΠΟΥ 27
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις κάποια διεύθυνση που καλύπτει στο sfbb, να δεις τι βγάζει..

----------


## introscan

αντε να δούμε και αυτό το 417 πότε θα ασχοληθούν μαζί του!

στο sfbb δε βγάζει πάντως κάτι,τσέκαρα 3-4 διευθύνσεις από το 416

----------


## nino1908

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα τελειώσει να προχωρήσουν σε άλλες καμπίνες

----------


## Iris07

Η μεγάλη μούφα στην 1η φώτο είναι του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.. 
την έχουν γεμίσει πίσσα ως μόνωση..

Στην 2η φώτο όπως φαίνεται τραβήξανε μία διακλάδωση από κάποια κεντρική γραμμή..
για την καμπίνα της Wind.. ?

----------


## nino1908

> Η μεγάλη μούφα στην 1η φώτο είναι του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.. 
> την έχουν γεμίσει πίσσα ως μόνωση..
> 
> Στην 2η φώτο όπως φαίνεται τραβήξανε μία διακλάδωση από κάποια κεντρική γραμμή..
> για την καμπίνα της Wind.. ?


Ναι στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται υπάρχει καμπίνα wind 
Είναι το ίδιο σημείο που είχα ανεβάσει φώτο της προηγούμενες μέρες

----------


## Iris07

Τουλάχιστον δουλεύουν εκεί.. κάτι κάνουν!  :Cool:

----------


## dogemlg

Σήμερα το πρωί είδα μια καμπίνα που μπήκε λίγες μέρες πριν να την έχουν ανοίξει, και να είχαν βάλει καλώδια ένα μέτρο πιο δεξιά αφού τρυπουσαν εδω και κάνα διήμερο. Τώρα είδα τη μετακίνησαν εκεί την καμπίνα. Γιατί να την μετακινήσουν ένα μέτρο δεξιά? Γιατί να τρυπησουν πάλι να αλλάξουν τα καλώδια?

----------


## Fiestanik

Κρεόντος και Φοινίκης, τελείωσαν στο σκάψιμο και την έκλεισαν την τρύπα. Έχουν φτιάξει και το πεζοδρόμιο με νέα πλακάκια. Οπότε περιμένουμε τώρα...να ωριμάσει το μπέρμπον :-)

----------


## Yiannis_M

Το ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι κάτω από το σπίτι μου γράφει επάνω 211.
Πως θα βρω αν είναι σε αυτά που θα αναβαθμίσουν;
Έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι.

----------


## Iris07

Δυστυχώς το 211 δεν το βρίσκω στις λίστες της Wind για αναβάθμιση.. :-|

446-157446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ157VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-213446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ213FTTHQ3/2021446-217446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ217FTTHQ3/2021
Στην φετινή ανάθεση βάλανε και το 215..




> Οπότε περιμένουμε τώρα...να ωριμάσει το μπέρμπον :-)


 :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως βλέπω το 211 είναι αρκετά κοντά στο A/K της περιοχής..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...17!4d23.717806

οπότε δεν μπαίνει στις αναθέσεις από την EETT.

Αυτά τα καφάο κάποια στιγμή θα πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH..
αλλά είναι άγνωστο πότε θα κάνει αυτά τα έργα η Wind..

Το μόνο που παίζει τώρα είναι εάν μπορείς να πάρεις σύνδεση VDSL κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K με ταχύτητα < 50 Mbps..

----------


## Serj7

Παιδες, είναι μια καμπίνα ftth στην οδό Δωδώνης και χριστομανου απέναντι ακριβώς από την vdsl καμπίνα (θα την δείτε στον χάρτη) που δεν μπορώ ΠΟΤΕ να την περάσω στον χάρτη για κάποιο λόγο. Έχω περάσει τουλάχιστον άλλες 8-9 FTTH αλλά αυτή μου κάνει την δύσκολη . Σας δίνω το link με την φωτό μπας και κανένας από εσάς μπορέσει να την βάλει στον χάρτη !!

https://ibb.co/fSPWm2b

----------


## Fiestanik

Μπορώ να βρω σε ποιο ΚΑΦΑΟ ανήκω χρησιμοποιώντας τη διεύθυνσή μου; Και εάν ναι, υπάρχει κάποιο site;

----------


## Iris07

Δες εδώ:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## Fiestanik

> Δες εδώ:
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560


Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## endcer

Ιρις συγνωμη που σε ρωταω εδω αλλα υπαρχουν μηπως ρυθμισεις που θα μπορουσα να κανω στο μοντεμ μου για να αυξησω τα mbps ?

----------


## Iris07

Γειά..

Δεν ασχολούμε πολύ με τέτοια..
Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις σε ένα από τα θέματα που μιλάνε για ρούτερ..

Πάντως απ' ότι έχω δει να λένε θέλει κάποια ειδικά ρούτερ για τέτοιες δουλειές..
Επίσης ρόλο μπορεί να παίξει η ρύθμιση Fast Path και Interleave που ζητάς από τον πάροχο..

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...04l1x1eL2omvmw

----------


## tetelas

Τωρα που αποφασισα να αλλαξω σπιτι , αυτη θα φερουν VDSL 100

Αν ειναι δυνατον!

----------


## Fiestanik

Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για μια ακόμη φορά. Βρήκα σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκω, αλλά που θα βρω τι τύπου σύνδεση θα γίνει (VDSL ή Fiber);

Τα στοιχεία της καμπίνας είναι τα εξής: 446-438	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για μια ακόμη φορά. Βρήκα σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκω, αλλά που θα βρω τι τύπου σύνδεση θα γίνει (VDSL ή Fiber);
> 
> Τα στοιχεία της καμπίνας είναι τα εξής: 446-438    446    ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Σύμφωνα με ένα αρχείο που βρήκα googlάροντας, τα αποτελέσματα τα βλέπεις κάτω


446-437	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	437	FTTH	Q3/2021
446-438	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	438	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q3/2021
446-439	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	439	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q3/2021

Δε ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο σωστό είναι το αρχείο με τις ημερομηνίες ολοκλήρωσης...

----------


## Iris07

Αυτήν την ημερομηνία έχω και εγώ!  :Wink:

----------


## Kostinos

> Αυτήν την ημερομηνία έχω και εγώ!


Για ένα νούμερο στο kv κι θα είχες ftth τώρα καλή υπομονή..

----------


## Fiestanik

Ναι @#$#$$%#$ :-(

----------


## Yiannis_M

Με 1χλμ βρόχο κοντά στο ΑΚ; Για γέλια με το καρναβάλι της Wind. Σπάσιμο και ξεφτιλίκια στα λαμόγια!

----------


## tetelas

σημερα πετυχα τον ΟΤΕ κατω απο το σπιτι μου να κανει δουλιτσα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Και ρωταω , η συνδεση με την καμπινα πως θα γινει που εινια 100μ μακρια?

μου λεει ο τυπος θα πρεπει να ριξουνε καλωδιο απο την καμπινα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και να γινει γεφυρα καθε ενας πελατης που θα συνδεεται στο VDSL.

Επομενη ερωτηση...

Το εχουν ριξει?

ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ακομα πρεπει να γελαει ο τυπος. 

αν δεις την wind πυροβολα μου ειπε!

καλο 2023 και βλεπουμε!

----------


## dogemlg

:/

Ώρα να ξανά κάνω ένα διάλειμμα από το adslgr γιατι τα νεύρα μου δεν θα αντέξουν άλλο.. Θα σας δω σε κάνα χρόνο μηπως έχουμε καθόλου νέα

----------


## Akasha

παιδια στον κολωνο καποιος παροχος δίνει vdsl και αν οχι απο adsl για πιο κοντα στα 24 με πιον παροχο

----------


## junior147

εχθές είδα τεχνικούς στην καμπίνα που είναι στον Γαλαξία να την είχαν ανοίξει και να φτιάχνανε καλώδια

----------


## Iris07

Προχωράνε..  :Cool:

----------


## Fiestanik

@Junior147 Με vodafone που είμαι εγω κοντά στο μετρό στα Σεπόλια, δεν κλειδώνω ούτε στα 8Mbps.

----------


## junior147

Το ξέρω είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα στην περιοχή. Όλοι πάνω κάτω αυτές τις ταχύτητες έχουμε. 
Άντε να δούμε πότε θα μας συνδέσουν επιτέλους. Έχουμε ένα 6μηνο ακόμα μπροστά μας

----------


## nino1908

> Το ξέρω είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα στην περιοχή. Όλοι πάνω κάτω αυτές τις ταχύτητες έχουμε. 
> Άντε να δούμε πότε θα μας συνδέσουν επιτέλους. Έχουμε ένα 6μηνο ακόμα μπροστά μας


Κράτα μικρό καλάθι υπάρχει πολύ δουλειά ακόμη ένα αισιόδοξο σενάριο είναι για τέλος 21 που δεν το βλέπω.

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα είναι πόσο οργανωμένα θα προχωρήσουν οι εργασίες..

----------


## Mormnak

άμα δείτε και κανέναν υπάλληλο για τις FTTH που έχουνε βάλει....για σφηρίξτε μας γιατί δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνουνε πάλι...  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Υπάρχει καμπίνα Ftth Αγίας Σοφίας 65 και καπανεως

- - - Updated - - -

Και η φωτογραφία

----------


## Eliaskat

@ ΑΕΡΑΣ 

του Αγιου .... θα έχουμε Vdsl  ?

μπηκα απλα να ξεσπασω δεν κανουν τιποτα δεν εχουν ολοκληρωσει καν τα σκαψιματα...

----------


## GregoirX23

> @ ΑΕΡΑΣ 
> 
> του Αγιου .... θα έχουμε Vdsl  ?
> 
> μπηκα απλα να ξεσπασω δεν κανουν τιποτα δεν εχουν ολοκληρωσει καν τα σκαψιματα...


Τι να πούμε και εμείς δλδ..  :Whistle:

----------


## nino1908

Καμπίνες έχουμε γεμίσει ο δεδδηε προχώρησε σε όσες μπόρεσα να δω αλλά η wind ψάχνει νέο παραμύθι με δράκους να δούμε σε ένα χρόνο ποιος θα της φταίει

----------


## Gkostas2007

Δεν φταίει η Wind. Μια εταιρεία φούσκα είναι με κεφάλαια απο δω και απο κεί, με πολύ κακή τεχνική υποστήριξη, άθλια εξυπηρέτηση και μη φερέγγυα προς αυτά που λέει στους πελάτες της. Όλοι το ξέρουν αυτό και φαίνεται και στις έρευνες που κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτοί που φταίνε είναι όσοι της επιτρέπουν να λειτουργεί. Και μην ακούω για ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και Δήμους κλπ. Στο Περιστέρι, λίγα χλμ πιο δίπλα μια χαρά VDSL έχουν με ΟΤΕ εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## Marios74

> Δεν φταίει η Wind. Μια εταιρεία φούσκα είναι με κεφάλαια απο δω και απο κεί, με πολύ κακή τεχνική υποστήριξη, άθλια εξυπηρέτηση και μη φερέγγυα προς αυτά που λέει στους πελάτες της. Όλοι το ξέρουν αυτό και φαίνεται και στις έρευνες που κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτοί που φταίνε είναι όσοι της επιτρέπουν να λειτουργεί. Και μην ακούω για ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και Δήμους κλπ. Στο Περιστέρι, λίγα χλμ πιο δίπλα μια χαρά VDSL έχουν με ΟΤΕ εδώ και χρόνια.


Σίγουρα δεν είναι "αγία" .... Αλλα μην ξεχνάμε και τον "πόλεμο" του ΟΤΕ που ακόμα καλά κρατεί!. Θα σας δωσω ένα παράδειγμα: Ειμαι συνδρομητης Wind από εποχή Tellas .... Πριν δυο χρόνια ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο μου. Το σηκωνα καλουσα κανονικά. Με έπερναν τηλεφωνο καλουσε αλλα σε μενα δεν χτυπαγε. Το δίνω βλάβη. την μεθεπομενη ερχεται τεχνικός κατεβαινουμε στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικίας μετράει και η γραμμη έχει τα χαλια της μέχρι συν-ακροαση... Ταυτόχρονα αρχιζουν και εχουν προβληματα στην πολυκατοικία 2 συνδρομητες Vodafone, 1 cyta, 2 Cosmote. Δηλώνουν και αυτοι βλάβη.... περναει ενα 15νθημερο, τεχνικοί πανε έρχονται... Η Wind απανταει σε μενα αδυναμια αποκαταστασης! Εχω αρχίσει και γινομαι έξαλλος. Μιλαώ με τους υπολοιπους και τι έκλπληξη μόνο οι 2 cosmote είχαν συνέλθει. Μαντεψτε πως: τους άλλαξαν βρογχο δηλαδη εψαξαν αναμεσα στα ανενεργα και τους βρηκαν καθαρότερα ζευγαρια!. Δηλωνω ξανα βλάβη περναει μια εβδομαδα και μου δινει την ιδια απαντηση η Wind. Τότε λοιπον αφου δεν μπορουσα να απευθυνθω στον OTE μπηκα στην EETT και κάνω καταγγελια με όλα τα τεχνικά δελτια , τους κωδικους αιτηματων απο ολους μας και περιγραφω τα γεγονότα του τελευταιου 2 μηνου πια.... Σε 5 εργασιμες βλεπω συνεργειο ΟΤΕ που σκαβει το πεζοδρομιο διπλα στο καφάο που ειναι στην ακρη της πολυκατοικίας μας. Κατεβαινω στα γρηγορα φυσικά δεν μου ειπαν λεπτομέρειες απλα ενα ξερο υπάρχει βλάβη. Ειχαν σαπίσει τα 2 24ζευγα που πηγαιναν στην πολυκατοικία !  Άλλαξαν καμια 10αρια μέτρα επι του πεζοδρομίου και σε 3 ωρες όλοι μας είμασταν μια χαρα!.
Αν δεν ειχα κάνει την καταγγελία ακομα έτσι θα ειμασταν....   :Mad: 

Αλλά μην νομιζεις οτι οι υπόλοιπες είναι υγιέστερες forthnet- nova - vodafone αλλάζουν χέρια καθε χρόνο σχεδον... πανε ερχονται επενδυτες, συνχωνευσεις που δεν γινονται κλπ κλπ... 'Αρα μόνο ο ΟΤΕ έπρεπε να μεινει, χωρίς ανταγωνισμό και να μας βαράει στο κεφαλι....

----------


## Yiannis_M

Η Wind ειναι απο τις χειρότερες. Στα όρια της χρεοκοπίας. Εταιρείες όπως η Vodafone, ο ΟΤΕ και η Forthnet-Nova έχουν ήδη ολοκληρώσει έργα που έχουν αναλάβει εντός των χρονικών περιθωρίων, χωρις παρατάσεις. Ο Κολωνός ειναι καταδικασμένος να μείνει στο δικτυο ADSL για πολύ καιρό ακόμα. Έχουμε αγανακτήσει με τις γελοίες δικαιολογίες τους.

----------


## Iris07

Θα τολμήσω να πω ότι μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα έχετε VDSL..  :Cool: 

Γιατί μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου (2021) θέλω να έχουμε και εμείς..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

@ Marios74

Κάτι παρόμοιο είχα πάθει και εγώ!
Γι' αυτό και έχω μείνει στον OTE..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Θα εξαρτηθεί από το πότε θα ανεβάσουν στροφές για την ώρα ένας εργολάβος είναι στην κυψέλη άλλος δεν υπάρχει

----------


## hellisgr

Εθεάθη καμπίνα Πρεβέζης 80, 430μ από το Α/Κ!
Τι φάση;

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί να αποφάσισαν να βάλουν και κάποιες FTTH κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα..  :Thinking:

----------


## geokart

Παίδες καλησπέρα ... Επειδή όπως βλέπω οντως του Αγίου Π.... Θα δούμε και μεις γρήγορο ίντερνετ.Εμενα ακόμα καν καμπίνα δεν έχουν βάλει στην Πλάτωνος και παλαμμιδιου..Αυτοί μας δουλεύουν. Ξέρει κανείς αν συμφέρει η forthnet με δορυφορικό πιάτο. 20gb το μήνα και το βράδυ απεριοριστα δεδομένα.Λεει Η είναι μούφες?ξέρει κανείς?Σορυ για το οff τοπικ.

----------


## GregoirX23

Γιατί δεν κοιτάς sky telecom η speed booster; 
Για δορυφορικό ίντερνετ θα το κοίταζα κυριολεκτικά τελευταίο..

----------


## Iris07

@  geokart

Εάν λέμε γι' αυτό το καφάο..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9869...7i16384!8i8192

το είχα γράψει νομίζω ότι επειδή βλέπω νέο αυλάκι μπροστά του, μπορεί να το έχουν ενώσει με VDSL που είναι σε άλλο σημείο..

Το "κακό" είναι ότι έχουν κάνει νέα ασφαλτόστρωση και χάθηκαν τα ίχνη του, παρακάτω..

----------


## MuchaLoca

Λοιπον ξαναρθα στο ποστ ... ειχαμε ξαναμιλησει πριν κανα χρονο και εχει μπει μια καμπινα FTTH 20-30 μετρα απο το σπιτι αλλα ξαναξεχασα το πως βλεπω αν ανηκω σε αυτη την καμπινα η οχι... (εχει μπει εδω και κανα μηνα αυτη η καμπινα καθως οπτικες ινες ειχαν βαλει καιρο τωρα) οποτε λογικα περιμενω την ενεργοποιηση?

----------


## Iris07

> Λοιπον ξαναρθα στο ποστ ... ειχαμε ξαναμιλησει πριν κανα χρονο και εχει μπει μια καμπινα FTTH 20-30 μετρα απο το σπιτι αλλα ξαναξεχασα το πως βλεπω αν ανηκω σε αυτη την καμπινα η οχι... (εχει μπει εδω και κανα μηνα αυτη η καμπινα καθως οπτικες ινες ειχαν βαλει καιρο τωρα) οποτε λογικα περιμενω την ενεργοποιηση?


Επειδή οι FTTH μπαίνουν μερικές φορές σε τυχαία σημεία,
αυτό που πρέπει να κοιτάς τώρα είναι

1ον εάν η διεύθυνση σου έχει μπει εδώ:
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

καιν 2ον πότε θα βγουν πακέτα από τους παρόχους για εσένα,
οπότε σημαίνει ότι oι γραμμές για εσένα είναι (σχεδόν) Οκ για να κάνεις σύνδεση!  :Cool:

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Επειδή οι FTTH μπαίνουν μερικές φορές σε τυχαία σημεία,
> αυτό που πρέπει να κοιτάς τώρα είναι
> 
> 1ον εάν η διεύθυνση σου έχει μπει εδώ:
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> καιν 2ον πότε θα βγουν πακέτα από τους παρόχους για εσένα,
> οπότε σημαίνει ότι oι γραμμές για εσένα είναι (σχεδόν) Οκ για να κάνεις σύνδεση!


Πάντως σε μενα που εχουν μπει ινες απο το 2019, δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κανένα πακέτο για FTTH. Ακομα περιμένει το δελτίο που μου εχει δώσει η ΕΕΤΤ για έκπτωση...

----------


## MuchaLoca

Βρηκα τον ταχυδρομικο μου κωδικα στο link που στειλατε οποτε απλα λιγο υπομονη και θα χω συντομα

----------


## Impatient

Τωρα ειδα η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ εσκαψε στο καφαο Αμφιαραου με Αψου πρεπει να τελείωσε τη σύνδεση. Σκάβουν πουθενά αλλού αυτη την εβδομάδα?

----------


## nino1908

Υπάρχει μια νέα καμπίνα Άστρους και Επιδαύρου επί της πλατείας Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου

----------


## Mormnak

έχει τσεκάρει μήπως κανεις εαν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα η Wind σε όσες από αυτές σκάψανε για ρεύμα?  :Thinking:  ή είναι νωρίς ακόμα  :Razz:

----------


## sgatz

Θα πρέπει να βάλει τα μηχανήματα η wind και στην συνέχεια να συνδεθεί με την καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. Έτσι ανέφερε συμφορουμίτης πιο πριν σε αντίστοιχη ερώτηση.
Ας ελπίσουμε λόγω των συνθηκών να το επισπεύσει η εταιρεία

----------


## nino1908

Οι περισσότερες καμπίνες wind είναι σε απόσταση από του οτε κάτι που απαιτεί επιπλέον εργασίες
Ο δεδδηε σε κάποιες έκανε εργασίες και για να δώσει αναμονή έσκαψε αρκετά μέτρα. 
Κάποια στιγμή στο μακρινό μέλλον θα ξανά έρθει η wind η όπως αλλιως θα λέγεται να ξανά σκάψει να συνδέσει της καμπίνες γιατί δεν της θέλαμε να είναι δίπλα αλλά στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο σε άλλο τετράγωνο....
Κάπως έτσι υπάρχει δουλειά για έναν

----------


## nino1908

Άστρους 133

----------


## sgatz

Τώρα με το lockdown θα πρέπει ίσα ίσα να επιταχύνουν τους ρυθμούς γιατί το ίντερνετ είναι πιο απαραίτητο από ποτέ για τον κόσμο. Ρεύμα οι καμπίνες σχεδόν όλες έχουν, ας τις συνδέσουν να προχωράνε

----------


## Eliaskat

αχαχαχ καλο φιλε μου !!!

----------


## nino1908

Κυριακή καραντίνα και ήρθε συνεργείο δεδδηε να κλείσει την τρύπα

----------


## Mormnak

Ένα check σε διαθεσιμότητα Wind και Cosmote....

Αυλώνος 57 FTTH  ---> unavailable
Αυλόνως 128 VDSL --->unavailable
Κρέοντος 144 FTTH --->unavailable
Γράμμου 1 VDSL   ---->unavailable
Φιλιππουπόλεως 29 FTTH --->unavailable
 :Smile:

----------


## junior147

> Ένα check σε διαθεσιμότητα Wind και Cosmote....
> 
> Αυλώνος 57 FTTH  ---> unavailable
> Αυλόνως 128 VDSL --->unavailable
> Κρέοντος 144 FTTH --->unavailable
> Γράμμου 1 VDSL   ---->unavailable
> Φιλιππουπόλεως 29 FTTH --->unavailable


Ερώτηση !! 
Η καμπίνα στην Κρέοντος 144 είναι απέναντι απο το σπίτι μου γύρω στα 20 μέτρα. Εκεί παλιά δεν υπήρχε τίποτα και κανένα παλιό καφάο δίπλα της. 

Εγώ είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε άλλη καμπίνα στην αρχή τις φιλιπουπώλεος πάλι ίδια απόσταση 20 μέτρα δηλαδή. 
Εγώ θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ άραγε στην FTTH που είναι στην κρέοντος ;;

----------


## Iris07

Όχι..

Εκεί που ανήκει κάποιος.. στο καφάο του OTE δηλαδή, ότι αναβάθμιση πάρει το καφάο αυτό..
σε αυτό και θα μείνει ισόβια..  :Cool: 

γιατί όλα είναι αυστηρά συνδεδεμένα με την διεύθυνση κατοικίας που εξυπηρετεί κάθε καφάο OTE.

----------


## junior147

Και η καμπίνα που βάλανε στην  Κρέοντος 144 ξέρουμε σε τι θα εξυπηρετεί ;

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι βλέπω FTTH είναι, θα εξυπηρετεί κάποια καφάο που ήταν να πάρουν FTTH..

Τις FTTH τις βάζουν όπου τους βολεύει, δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι δίπλα σε καφάο OTE.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Πάντως στο κατάστημα της Wind στην Δυρραχίου λένε ότι σε 3-4 μήνες το πολύ θα ενεργοποιηθούν ταχύτητες 100 και 200... Ελπίζω να μην είναι μούφες. Λογικά θα ενεργοποιηθούν τα FTTH και μετά τα VDSL?

----------


## παναγιωτης89

> Πάντως στο κατάστημα της Wind στην Δυρραχίου λένε ότι σε 3-4 μήνες το πολύ θα ενεργοποιηθούν ταχύτητες 100 και 200... Ελπίζω να μην είναι μούφες. Λογικά θα ενεργοποιηθούν τα FTTH και μετά τα VDSL?


Εδω περα δεν εχει ερθει ακομα VDSL καλα καλα  και η Wind μιλαει για 100αρες και 200αρες ....;  οτι να νε ....2020 εχουμε και παλευουμε με 24αρι που πιανει max 10Mbps ..ελεος...
Ειπε η Wind ποτε θα εχουμε vdsl σεπολια  δραμας χρηστομανου και περιξ ;

----------


## Iris07

Έχει βάλει καμπίνες εκεί.. είστε μαζί με όλους τους άλλους..

αλλά κάθε σημείο στην περιοχή σας, άλλο μπορεί να πάρει πρώτο, άλλο αργότερα..
ανάλογα πως θα προχωρήσουν τα υπόλοιπα έργα..

----------


## tetelas

εγω δεν εχω βρει καμπινα να κανει θορυβο που σημαινει εχει μεσα εξοπλισμο να δουλευει....

ακομα με κατεβασμενους διακοπτες ειναι η ειναι αδειες

----------


## Eliaskat

εκει στην αερας στην Δυραχιου κατι πίνουν....

----------


## Gkostas2007

Πάντως τους έχω ικανους να ενεργοποιήσουν τις FTTH πρώτα, να διαφημίσουν ότι δινουν 100αρια και 200αρια, να κάνουν συμβόλαια υποσχόμενοι και VDSL, να σε δεσμεύσουν και να σε πάνε με 24αρα. Το έχουν κάνει και αλλού αυτό.

----------


## ivamvako

Ξερει καποιος τι γινεται με την περιοχες που ειναι σε ακτινα 550 μετρα απο Α/Κ ΟΤΕ  και δεν βαζει wind οπτικη ίνα?
Καλυπτονται απο ΟΤΕ? Σε τι ταχυτητες? Και αν ειναι να καλυφθει απο ΟΤΕ αυτο γινεται ταυτοχρονα με ενργοποιηση υπολοιπων καμπινων απο wind?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Mormnak

> Ξερει καποιος τι γινεται με την περιοχες που ειναι σε ακτινα 550 μετρα απο Α/Κ ΟΤΕ  και δεν βαζει wind οπτικη ίνα?
> Καλυπτονται απο ΟΤΕ? Σε τι ταχυτητες? Και αν ειναι να καλυφθει απο ΟΤΕ αυτο γινεται ταυτοχρονα με ενργοποιηση υπολοιπων καμπινων απο wind?
> Ευχαριστω


Πάνω από 550μ δίνει ο ΟΤΕ από το A/K VDSL, ετσι ειμαι εγώ που είμαι στα όρια των 600μ και πιάνω με το ζόρι 32MBps. γιατι η Wind ΔΕΝ θέλει και ΔΕΝ μπορεί να πάρει για αναβάθμιση ΟΛΑ τα καφάο στα ΣΕΠΟΛΙΑ-ΚΟΛΩΝΟ.

----------


## Iris07

> Ξερει καποιος τι γινεται με την περιοχες που ειναι σε ακτινα 550 μετρα απο Α/Κ ΟΤΕ  και δεν βαζει wind οπτικη ίνα?
> Καλυπτονται απο ΟΤΕ? Σε τι ταχυτητες? Και αν ειναι να καλυφθει απο ΟΤΕ αυτο γινεται ταυτοχρονα με ενργοποιηση υπολοιπων καμπινων απο wind?
> Ευχαριστω


Γι' αυτούς που είναι σε απόσταση μέχρι 550 μέτρα από το A/K κάποια στιγμή η Wind θα δώσει συνδέσεις FTTH από νέες καμπίνες.
Αλλά δεν ξέρουμε πότε θα γίνουν αυτά τα έργα, δεν περνάνε από την EETT οπότε δεν ανακοινώνονται κάπου.

Μόνο εάν δεις να γίνονται έργα στον δρόμο σου, και στο σπίτι σου ..

Για τώρα μόνο VDSL από το A/K μπορείς να έχεις, ή ADSL.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάνω από 550μ δίνει ο ΟΤΕ από το A/K VDSL, ετσι ειμαι εγώ που είμαι στα όρια των 600μ και πιάνω με το ζόρι 32MBps. *γιατι η Wind ΔΕΝ θέλει και ΔΕΝ μπορεί να πάρει για αναβάθμιση ΟΛΑ τα καφάο στα ΣΕΠΟΛΙΑ-ΚΟΛΩΝΟ.*


Άμα θέλει όλα γίνονται πάντως!  :Cool: 

Δες πόσα καφάο από αυτά που είχε αφήσει έβαλε η Wind στην 3η ετήσια ανάθεση φέρος για τo Α/Κ Πατήσια!  :Cool: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...62#post6886462

Βασικά είμασταν το τελευταίο A/K από την αρχική λίστα της..
οπότε μας φύλαξε κάτι καλό για το τέλος!  :Razz:

----------


## Mormnak

> Άμα θέλει όλα γίνονται πάντως! 
> 
> Δες πόσα καφάο από αυτά που είχε αφήσει έβαλε η Wind στην 3η ετήσια ανάθεση φέρος για τo Α/Κ Πατήσια! 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...62#post6886462
> 
> Βασικά είμασταν το τελευταίο A/K από την αρχική λίστα της..
> οπότε μας φύλαξε κάτι καλό για το τέλος!


Μακάρι φίλε Iris07 να γίνουνε όπως λες γιατί έτσι όπως το πάμε οταν δώσει τα 100 και τα 200 ΜΒps η Wind οοοοοοοοοοοοοολος ο υπόλοιπος πλανήτης θα έχει πάει αν όχι στα 10GBps, στο 1 σίγουρα.. :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Γι' αυτούς που είναι σε απόσταση μέχρι 550 μέτρα από το A/K κάποια στιγμή η Wind θα δώσει συνδέσεις FTTH από νέες καμπίνες.


Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα φτιάξει δίκτυο FTTH η Wind σε αυτή περιοχή. Οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος μπορεί να είναι.
Όπως σωστά λες, τα έργα για FTTH εντός του ορίου των 550 μέτρων, δεν έχουν σχέση με τον προγραμματισμό των FTTC καμπίνων και δεν έχει υποχρέωση ή αποκλειστικότητα ο πάροχος που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή.

----------


## Iris07

Στα χαρτιά έτσι είναι..
Μέχρι τώρα πάντως όπως φαίνεται άλλος πάροχος δεν ανακατεύεται στα πόδια άλλου παρόχου που έχει μία περιοχή..  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως το λες. Φαίνεται, αλλά απέχει πολύ από το να ισχύει.
Αλλά και στην περίπτωση που ισχύει, είναι κατάπτυστοι, κατακριτέοι και υπόλογοι και οι 3 πάροχοι και όχι να ρίχνουμε το ανάθεμα μόνον σε αυτόν που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή μας.

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως μου φαινεται λιγο θεατρο του παραλογου και αυτο με τα 550 μετρα.  Να αναβαθμιζεται ολη η περιοχη με οπτικη ινα αλλα αν εισαι ατυχος και εισαι κοντα σε κεντρο οτε τον ...π@@@ο. 
Ξέρει καποιος γιατι μπορει να γινεται αυτο?  Υπαρχει καποια λογικη εξηγηση που μπορουν να καταλαβουν καποιοι πιο ειδικοι ?

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι τεχνολογικός περιορισμός που ισχύει σε όλο τον πλανήτη χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση.

Ο περιορισμός των 550 μέτρων ισχύει αποκλειστικά για το Vectoring (για καμία άλλη υπηρεσία), διότι για να δουλέψει προϋποθέτει ένα και μοναδικό DSLAM κοινό για όλες τις συνδέσεις, όλων των παρόχων.
Αλλά στα αστικά κέντρα ο καθένας έχει το δικό του DSLAM, κάτι που αυτομάτως θα τα έβγαζε εκτός εξίσωσης με αποτέλεσμα μεγάλη οικονομική απώλεια.

To FTTH έρχεται καταρχήν σε αυτές τις περιοχές και αργότερα στις άλλες, διότι μειονεκτούν σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες λόγω έλλειψης καμπίνων FTTC.

Από την άλλη, αυτές οι περιοχές χρόνια τώρα είχαν VDSL, όταν οι άλλες έπαιζαν και ακόμη παίζουν σε ADSL και συνήθως μικρές ταχύτητες.

----------


## ivamvako

> Είναι τεχνολογικός περιορισμός που ισχύει σε όλο τον πλανήτη χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση.
> 
> Ο περιορισμός των 550 μέτρων ισχύει αποκλειστικά για το Vectoring (για καμία άλλη υπηρεσία), διότι για να δουλέψει προϋποθέτει ένα και μοναδικό DSLAM κοινό για όλες τις συνδέσεις, όλων των παρόχων.
> Αλλά στα αστικά κέντρα ο καθένας έχει το δικό του DSLAM, κάτι που αυτομάτως θα τα έβγαζε εκτός εξίσωσης με αποτέλεσμα μεγάλη οικονομική απώλεια.
> 
> To FTTH έρχεται καταρχήν σε αυτές τις περιοχές και αργότερα στις άλλες, διότι μειονεκτούν σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες λόγω έλλειψης καμπίνων FTTC.
> 
> Από την άλλη, αυτές οι περιοχές χρόνια τώρα είχαν VDSL, όταν οι άλλες έπαιζαν και ακόμη παίζουν σε ADSL και συνήθως μικρές ταχύτητες.



Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση καταρχην. Οπότε υπαρχει καποιος τεχνικος λογος που γινεται.  Δεν τον καταλαβα βεβαια  ακριβως γιατι δεν ειμαι και σχετικος να πω την αληθεια αλλα δεν εχει σημασα

Οντως εγω που ειμαι σε λιγοτερο απο 550 μ. εχω εδω και πολλα χρονια VDSL, περιπου βεβαια στα  35 Mbps και οχι στα 50. 
Δεν συμφωνω ομως με τη λογικη οτι οποιος  ειχε εδω και καιρο 35-50 να  περιμενει λιγο για τα 100/200 γιατι αλλοι ειχαν χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες μεχρι τωρα. Δεν ξερω πως αλλα θα επρεπε να ειχαν περιλαβει και αυτεσ τις περιοχες στο σχεδιασμο για αναβαθμιση.

----------


## jkoukos

Πάνω-κάτω σε όλες τις χώρες ακολουθείτε το ίδιο. Εκτός αν θεωρείς ότι είναι οικονομομοτεχνικά εύκολο να γίνει σε σύντομο διάστημα παντού η αναβάθμιση ενός δικτύου, κάτι που είναι αδύνατον και δεν συμβαίνει ούτε στις πλουσιότερες χώρες.

Χρειάστηκαν 80+ χρόνια για να έχουμε χάλκινο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο στο μεγαλύτερο (και όχι όλο) μέρος της χώρας (και σχεδόν όλων του πλανήτη) και θεωρείς ότι αυτό μπορεί σε λίγα χρόνια να καλύψουμε αυτές τις περιοχές με οπτικές ίνες;

Μέχρι το 2008-09 ήμασταν κοντά με τις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες και ύστερα ήρθε η οικονομική κρίση που μας ταλανίζει εδώ και 10 χρόνια και για αρκετά δύο μέλλον.

----------


## Iris07

Βέβαια ήταν λίγο άτυχοι όσοι έτυχαν να έχουν Vodafone - Wind στα έργα της περιοχής τους,
καθώς ο OTE πλέον έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά με τα έργα για FTTH έως τα 550 μέτρα στις περιοχές που έχει αυτός.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παίδες μου εκανε η cosmote προταση για 50αρα VDSL μεσα απο δικό της δίκτυο και όχι της Wind (τουλάχιστον έτσι είπαν) και μένω κοντά στην πλατεια του Αγ. Μελέτη. Δεν νομιζω να ειναι απο Α/Κ γιατι ειναι αρκετά μακριά. Τι φάση;

----------


## Iris07

Όταν οι πάροχοι σου λένε ότι θέλουν και καλά να σου δώσουν σύνδεση 50άρα.. 
νομίζω το 95% των περιπτώσεων είναι από A/K ..  :Cool: 

Κατ' αρχάς όλες οι νέες καμπίνες της Wind σε εσάς θα δίνουν 100 +
Μετά δεν είναι ακόμη έτοιμες..
Μετά ο OTE δεν έχει δικές του στην περιοχή..

Απλά θέλει να σε πιάσει πελάτη ο OTE νομίζω..
ώστε όταν είναι έτοιμες οι καμπίνες της Wind να σου πασάρει και το κανονικό FTTH/VDSL ..  :Cool: 

Έχουμε δει τέτοια παραδείγματα εδώ, στο forum..

Εσύ δεν θα πάρεις σύνδεση από καμπίνα της Wind, κάποια στιγμή.. ??
Πως σου κάνανε την πρόταση.. από το επίσημο νούμερο του OTE ?

----------


## nino1908

Εδώ και μια βδομάδα με έχει τρελάνει η cosmote στα τηλέφωνα δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσα νούμερα τούς έχω βάλει σε φραγή δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο άλλο ξεκίνησαν όταν ο δεδδηε ήρθε στην καμπίνα μου
Από περιέργεια θα απαντήσω

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Όταν οι πάροχοι σου λένε ότι θέλουν και καλά να σου δώσουν σύνδεση 50άρα.. 
> νομίζω το 95% των περιπτώσεων είναι από A/K .. 
> 
> Κατ' αρχάς όλες οι νέες καμπίνες της Wind σε εσάς θα δίνουν 100 +
> Μετά δεν είναι ακόμη έτοιμες..
> Μετά ο OTE δεν έχει δικές του στην περιοχή..
> 
> Απλά θέλει να σε πιάσει πελάτη ο OTE νομίζω..
> ώστε όταν είναι έτοιμες οι καμπίνες της Wind να σου πασάρει και το κανονικό FTTH/VDSL .. 
> ...


Είμαι ήδη πελάτης Cosmote με 24αρα, λόγω του ότι οι γραμμές είναι χάλια οπότε δίνω 6 ευρώ παραπάνω τον μήνα μπας και έχω καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση, οπότε ποιο το νόημα να με πιάσει πελάτη; Εντελώς κουλό όλο αυτό δλδ  :Razz:   Απο το 13888 με πήραν... Επιπλέον δεν είναι λιγο μακριά απο το Α/Κ για να μου δώσουν έστω και 30αρα (αν και 50αρα μου είπε). 

Εν τω μεταξύ με καλώδιο χαλασμένο στον δρόμο μεταξύ ΚΑΦΑΟ και πολυκατοικίας και μου έλεγε ότι με VDSL δεν θα έχω αποσυνδέσεις, λες και δεν θα περνάει απο τον ίδιο χαλκό μέχρι το σπίτι μου ή μου έλεγε ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με WIND. Πραγματικά εντελώς τρελό όλο αυτό που έγινε.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι μην τυχόν και θέλουν να με βάλουν σε VDSL από τώρα, ώστε όταν δώσει η WIND να μην τους φύγω. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο που να φαίνεται λογικό  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, νομίζω πως είσαι σχετικά μακριά από το A/K.. μάλλον 600+ μέτρα..

Σίγουρα δεν δικαιολογείται να σου πουλάνε έτσι απλά VDSL από το A/K.
Όπως το λες μάλλον ούτε 30 Mbps δεν θα πιάσεις.

*Και ακόμη πιο πολύ δεν δικαιολογείται εάν όντως περιμένετε σύνδεση από καμπίνα της Wind!*

Εντάξει ο OTE έχει γρήγορη εξυπηρέτηση γενικά σε περιπτώσεις βλάβης..
Εάν το έχετε αποφασίσει να μείνετε OTE και μετά το κοιτάτε το πράγμα..
εάν σας κάνουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη προσφορά κτλ..
εάν υπάρχει π.χ. πιθανότητα μικρής αύξησης της ταχύτητας από αυτό που έχετε τώρα.

Γενικά όμως έχουμε δει και στον OTE "κακούς" πωλητές που σου πουλάνε συνδέσεις χωρίς να γνωρίζουν ίσως καλά τα πράγματα.
Και μετά τρέχεις να δεις τι θα γίνει.
Είναι κάπως κακό αυτό για την επίσημη εξυπηρέτηση του OTE..  :Thinking: 

*Κάτι άλλο που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να ελέξετε την διαθεσιμότητα από την σελίδα του OTE,
ώστε να έχετε μία άποψη και από εκεί.*

Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτές οι κινήσεις του OTE μπορεί να δείχνουν ότι η διαθεσιμότητα από Wind μπορεί να είναι σχετικά κοντά για κάποιους στην περιοχή σας..  :Thinking: 
'Η έμαθε ο OTE για τις επιθετικές τακτικές και της Wind για νέους πελάτες.

Πάντως όπως είπα όλοι προσπαθούν να πιάσουν πελάτες όταν έρχονται σε μία περιοχή τα νέα δίκτυα.

----------


## nino1908

Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε.οδος Ετεοκλέους μετά από τόσους μήνες τελικά δεν τους άρεσε και την έβαλαν απέναντι.Στα 50μετρα υπάρχει και δεύτερη καμπίνα.

----------


## Mormnak

Είδατε μήπως την Wind εδώ τριγύρω πουθενά...εξαφανιστήκανε μετά την τοποθέτηση των νέων καμπίνων.. :ROFL:

----------


## nino1908

> Είδατε μήπως την Wind εδώ τριγύρω πουθενά...εξαφανιστήκανε μετά την τοποθέτηση των νέων καμπίνων..


Τελείωσαν τα έργα, μικρολεπτομέρειες έμειναν να περάσουν της οπτικές ο δεδδηε να δώσει ρεύμα να συνδεθούν με της καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ να γίνουν οι δοκιμές και το πολύ σε 10χρονια να απολαμβάνουμε 
Υψηλές ταχύτητες.
Αν πάλι υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν μπορεί να περιμένει αυτό τον ελάχιστο χρόνο μπορεί να πάρει την προσφορά από της εταιρείες που τηλεφωνούν να πληρώνει vdsl χωρίς να έχει vdsl.

----------


## junior147

Μετά την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για τις ταχύτητες πήρα τον πάροχο και ζήτησα η μείωση τιμής η αποδέσμευση και να πάω όπου θέλω εγώ.
Και τις 2 φορές με έβαλαν να μιλήσω στο τεχνικό τμήμα και είχα και τις 2 φορές πάνω από 1:30 ώρα αναμονή !!! 
Ήθελαν επιβεβαιώση από το τεχνικό τμήμα ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω καλύτερη internet και μετά να συνεχίσουμε τις ενέργειες.... 
Φυσικά δεν κατάφερα ΠΟΤΕ να μιλήσω με το τεχνικό τμήμα... Cosmote

----------


## Fiestanik

Κάτι σκαψίματα που γίνονται στον Άγιο Μελέτη μήπως είναι για οπτικές;

----------


## nino1908

> Κάτι σκαψίματα που γίνονται στον Άγιο Μελέτη μήπως είναι για οπτικές;


Αν είναι πάνω από της γραμμές πιάνει άλλη περιοχή

----------


## Fiestanik

Στην εκκλησία γίνονται, επι της Β. Ηπείρου.

----------


## Mormnak

> Μετά την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για τις ταχύτητες πήρα τον πάροχο και ζήτησα η μείωση τιμής η αποδέσμευση και να πάω όπου θέλω εγώ.
> Και τις 2 φορές με έβαλαν να μιλήσω στο τεχνικό τμήμα και είχα και τις 2 φορές πάνω από 1:30 ώρα αναμονή !!! 
> Ήθελαν επιβεβαιώση από το τεχνικό τμήμα ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω καλύτερη internet και μετά να συνεχίσουμε τις ενέργειες.... 
> Φυσικά δεν κατάφερα ΠΟΤΕ να μιλήσω με το τεχνικό τμήμα... Cosmote


ωχ...και εγώ το ίδιο σκεφτόμουνα να κάνω όπως κι εσύ και μάλλον με γλίτωσες από την ταλαιπωρία των τηλεφωνημάτων.

----------


## akiss

Βλέπω πρώτα να φτιάχνει η ΔΕΗ αυτό, και μετά να μας συνδέσει η WIND....     :ROFL:

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα, άντε περιμένω να σας ακούσω ότι κάποιος είδε διαθεσιμότητα..
για να πάρουμε και εμείς σειρά μετά!  :Cool:

----------


## macthanos

Τριανταφυλλοπουλου και Χατζηαποστόλου γωνία. Από τις 12 Ιουνίου είναι εκεί το ΚΑΦΑΟ και το μόνο που έχει αλλάξει είναι οι κούτες που έχουν φύγει.

----------


## Iris07

Οι εργασίες που πρέπει να γίνουν στην συνέχεια, δεν είναι και πολύ ορατές..
οπότε δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει..

- Να μπει εξοπλισμός στην καμπίνα..
- Να περάσουν οι οπτικές ίνες μέσα από τους σωλήνες μέχρι την καμπίνα..
και να τελειώσει όλο το άλλο δίκτυο οπτικών μέχρι το A/K.

- Να δώσει ρεύμα ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
- Να την ενώσει ο OTE με το καφάο του..

Μόνο τα 2 πρώτα είναι δουλειές της Wind..

Πλέον τσεκάρεις διαθεσιμότητα 1-2 φορές τον μήνα..  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

να σημειώσω οτι δεν έχουν ολοκληρώσει τα σκαψίματα

----------


## nino1908

Οι καμπίνες στην γειτονιά μου από την στιγμή που μπήκαν δεν έχουν ξανά ανοίξει, υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα πού πρέπει να γίνουν εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα έχουμε τελειώσει σε ένα χρόνο από τώρα

----------


## Mormnak

> Οι καμπίνες στην γειτονιά μου από την στιγμή που μπήκαν δεν έχουν ξανά ανοίξει, υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα πού πρέπει να γίνουν εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα έχουμε τελειώσει σε ένα χρόνο από τώρα


μην το ξαναπεις(γράψεις) αυτό για την Wind, γιατί κλαίω από τα γέλια και μόνο που το διάβασα!!  :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## nino1908

> μην το ξαναπεις(γράψεις) αυτό για την Wind, γιατί κλαίω από τα γέλια και μόνο που το διάβασα!!


Βάζω στοίχημα ότι θα πάρουν παράταση τα έργα 
Αιτιολογία 
Μα φυσικά ο covid

----------


## Kolonos

Χτες Σάββατο σκαψανε Χρηστομανου και Δωδώνης γωνία για να ρεύμα που είναι εδώ και καιρό το κουτί έτοιμο απο την Wind

----------


## Iris07

Μακάρι να δουλεύουν όλοι μέχρι τις 20 του μήνα..  :Cool: 
ότι μπορούν...

- - - Updated - - -

Για να δείτε πως πάει κανονικά το πράγμα, ακόμη και με μικρές καθυστερήσεις που είχε..
1,5 χρόνο ~ μετά τα πρώτα έργα η Vodafone άρχισε να δίνει συνδέσεις FTTH (τελειωμένες) στο A/K Αλεξάνδρα..  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6940143

H Wind τώρα..   :Goodnight:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είδατε μήπως την Wind εδώ τριγύρω πουθενά...εξαφανιστήκανε μετά την τοποθέτηση των νέων καμπίνων..




Off Topic



Εγώ εδώ πέρα πάντως έχω αρχίσει να βαριέμαι.. 
Δεν κάνουν τ.π.τ... 
Έχει καταντήσει αηδία πια το όλο σκηνικό..

----------


## macthanos

Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ είχε έρθει και είχε σκάψει κάπου στο Σεπτέμβιο και μετά μου είπε η γυναίκα μου (εγώ δεν το είδα) οτί ήρθαν κάποιοι και τοποθέτησαν κάτι κουτιά μέσα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ (να υποθέσω rank). Έχουμε και λέμε, 12 Ιουνίου τοποθέτηση ΚΑΦΑΟ και αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και rank. Από εκεί και μετά τίποτα...

- - - Updated - - -

Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ είχε έρθει και είχε σκάψει κάπου στο Σεπτέμβιο και μετά μου είπε η γυναίκα μου (εγώ δεν το είδα) οτί ήρθαν κάποιοι και τοποθέτησαν κάτι κουτιά μέσα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ (να υποθέσω rank). Έχουμε και λέμε, 12 Ιουνίου τοποθέτηση ΚΑΦΑΟ και αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και rank. Από εκεί και μετά τίποτα...






> Οι εργασίες που πρέπει να γίνουν στην συνέχεια, δεν είναι και πολύ ορατές..
> οπότε δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει..
> 
> - Να μπει εξοπλισμός στην καμπίνα..
> - Να περάσουν οι οπτικές ίνες μέσα από τους σωλήνες μέχρι την καμπίνα..
> και να τελειώσει όλο το άλλο δίκτυο οπτικών μέχρι το A/K.
> 
> - Να δώσει ρεύμα ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
> - Να την ενώσει ο OTE με το καφάο του..
> ...

----------


## Impatient

Η όλη κατάσταση είναι για καταγγελία και για κατάθεση παραπόνων από όλους μας. Αλλά μάλλον το VDSL το θεωρούν ακόμα πολυτέλεια. Εγω ξέρω οτι χωρίς VDSL δεν μπορείς καν να στριμάρεις 4k στο Netflix, το οποίο πλέον χρησιμοποιούν μέχρι και οι μανάδες μας.Και ολες οι TV πλέον στην αγορά ειναι 4κ. Είναι αδιανόητο το Περιστέρι δίπλα να έχει 5 χρόνια κάλυψη και εμείς να τους παρακαλάμε το 2021 να σκάψουν. Έπρεπε να μας δώσουν εμάς φτυάρια, πιο γρήγορα θα προχωρούσε. Ας πει καποιος εδώ αν ξέρει αν μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε να κάνουμε παράπονα στην ΕΕΕΤ η την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Στην Wind δεν ξέρω αν πιάσει τόπο. Η ΕΕΕΤ φταίει που δεν έδωσε σε αλλον το έργο και κερνάει παρατάσεις σαν να μην είναι τίποτα, λες και δεν περιμένει κόσμος. Αστεία πράγματα, στην Αθήνα, το 2020.

----------


## Iris07

H EETT έχει βγάλει το νέο χρονοδιάγραμμα για την Wind.. οπότε έχει δεχτεί τους λόγους που έχουν οδηγήσει σε καθυστέρηση..
οπότε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα..

Η μεγάλη καθυστέρηση την παρούσα στιγμή ήταν εξαιτίας της διένεξης που είχε η Wind με τον δήμο της Αθήνας..
Η ΕΕΤΤ αναγκάστηκε να παιξει τον ρόλο του "δικαστή" καθώς οι 2 πλευρές δεν πήγανε το θέμα στα κανονικά δικαστήρια απ' ότι κατάλαβα..

Δόθηκαν χρονικές προθεσμίες μηνών για το όλο θέμα.. έγιναν ακροάσεις και από τις 2 πλευρές σε 2 φάσεις.. και το όλο θέμα τράβηξε όπως γίνεται με την Ελληνική πραγματικότητα..
και φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε τελικά..

Δεν ξέρω εάν ανακοινώθηκαν δημόσια οι όποιες αποφάσεις πήρε η EETT για το όλο ζήτημα..

----------


## GregoirX23

Off Topic


		Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά με το όλο σκηνικό μου έρχεται στο μυαλό αυτό..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95GAa5fdzG8

----------


## Impatient

Εκτιμώ τις πληροφορίες. Και πάλι δικαιολογία δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει θέμα συνεργασίας μεταξύ Δήμου και εταιρείας? Οκ, επόμενη εταιρεία. Υποτίθεται οτι η ΕΕΕΤ είναι υπεύθυνη να εποπτεύει την αγορά στις τηλεπικοινωνίες ώστε να είναι υγιής. Να σας παραθέσω και ένα ανέκδοτο? Αυτό το έχει στο site της στο 'οραμα' της: ' Να λειτουργούμε, διατηρώντας βέλτιστες σχέσεις προς κάθε κατεύθυνση, ως φορέας της Πολιτείας και ως παράγων αποτελεσματικής και ευέλικτης Ρύθμισης της Αγοράς,' Δεν βλέπω καμία ευελιξία εδώ. Βλέπω τσιφλίκι της Wind που δεν αλλάζει. Επισης γράφει οτι συμβάλλει 'στην εξάλειψη του ψηφιακού χάσματος σε όλες τις μορφές του.  ' Το χάσμα δλδ που υπάρχει μέσα στον ίδιο Δήμο ανα περιοχή και συζηταμε γι'αυτό 5 χρόνια... Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν παίξανε μπουνιές ο Δήμος με μια εταιρεία. Ο καταναλωτής δεν φταίει σε τίποτα. Υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρείες για υλοποίηση έργων.

----------


## Iris07

Εάν η EETT αποφάσιζε να βάλει και άλλα θέματα σε αυτό το ζήτημα μπορεί τα πράγματα να γινόντουσαν ακόμη χειρότερα!  :Cool: 
Και να τραβούσε ακόμη περισσότερο.. με προσφυγές κτλ..

Άσε που δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος εάν θα δεχόταν άλλος πάροχος να μπει στο όλο θέμα..  :Cool: 

Δείτε π.χ. τι έχει γίνει με την νέα γραμμή του Μετρό στην Αθήνα..
Καθυστερήσεις πολλών ετών λόγω συνεχών προσφυγών από τις εταιρίες, για διάφορα θέματα.

Δυστυχώς, υπάρχει αυτή η πραγματικότητα..

----------


## GregoirX23

Η εεττ μου φαίνεται ότι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει είναι να δίνει παρατάσεις... Και στην άνεμο έχει δώσει μπόλικες.. 
Από την άλλη διάβαζα για τον οτε που δεν έκανε μερικές καμπίνες και ενώ ήταν να πέσει καμπάνα, δεν.. 
Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχουν και σε κάποιο μέρος της Καλλιθέας νομίζω.. Υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα.. 
Τι να πω.. Φαίνεται εδώ εμείς στο ΚΕΝΤΡΟ παρακαλώ είμαστε παιδιά κατώτερου Θεού.. Άλλες περιοχές έχουν vdsl χρόνια και ζαμάνια.. 
Αλλά αυτά τα έχω πει πολλές φορές.. 
Μου φαίνεται ότι μας έριξαν την άνεμο ίσως επειδή ήξεραν ότι ίσως δεν θα μπορούσε να αντεπεξέλθει προκειμένου να κερδίσουν έδαφος οι διάφοροι wisp.. Μπήκε μετά και ο δήμος με τα δικά του και δέσανε όλα... 
Θυμίζω ότι κάποτε μυρίζονταν δωρεάν wifi.. Αλλά αυτό μόνο δωρεάν δεν είναι.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση έχει πάρει πάλι παράταση και πρέπει να περιμένουμε, για να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

----------


## nino1908

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε εναλλακτική λύση.inalan δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ λύση τύπου skytelecom έχει πολλά προβλήματα οπότε περιμένουμε.....

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό που ευχόμαστε τώρα είναι να τελειώσουν επιτέλους τα έργα μέχρι τέλος του 2021..

Ακόμη και η EE με τις αποφάσεις που έχει βγάλει, αναγκάστηκε να δώσει παράταση στα έργα για τα νέα δίκτυα μέχρι το 2025!  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυτό που ευχόμαστε τώρα είναι να τελειώσουν επιτέλους τα έργα μέχρι τέλος του 2021..
> 
> Ακόμη και η EE με τις αποφάσεις που έχει βγάλει, αναγκάστηκε να δώσει παράταση στα έργα για τα νέα δίκτυα μέχρι το 2025!


21 ε; Το βλέπεις; 
Τόσο σκάψιμο; 
Γιατί το κόβω προς το 25;  :Whistle:

----------


## Iris07

*@ GregoirX23*

Κατ' αρχάς εάν δείτε τα έργα που έγιναν στην Αττική όλοι οι πάροχoι ξεκίνησαν από τις "εξωτερικές" περιοχές της Αθήνας..
και πήγαν προς το κέντρο.. στον δήμο μας..

Δεν ξέρω πιο ακριβώς ήταν το σκεπτικό αλλά σαφώς τα έργα γίνονται πιο δύσκολα στις κεντρικές περιοχές,
απ' ότι στα "προάστια" που έχουν περισσότερο χώρο τα τετράγωνα..

Είχαμε λοιπόν την ατυχία να μείνουμε τελευταίοι, και να μας τύχουν και όλα τα κακά μαζί!  :Cool: 

Επίσης μην ξεχνάτε (για να μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στην Wind) ..  :Cool: 
ότι στην Α φάση των έργων *παιχνίδι έκανε μόνος του ο ΟΤΕ!*

Πήρε αυτός τα "φιλέτα" και άφησε τα υπόλοιπα να διαλέξουν Vodafone & Wind..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλά σαφώς θα πρoτιμούσα την Vodafone από την Wind, έστω..  :Cool: 

Και δεν ξέρω πως έγινε η "κλήρωση" ..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Αχ αυτή η ατυχία μας...  :Badmood:  :Whistle:

----------


## macthanos

Στη Wind, τους είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο και μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια, βγήκε κάποιος... ειδικός και μου είπε ότι "ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για ΚΑΦΑΟ και νέες συνδέσεις". Τι και αν τους είπα ότι το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι δικό τους έξω από το σπίτι μου εδώ και δύο μήνες, τίποτα... Τώρα φαντάσου που έχουμε μπλέξει!!!





> Η όλη κατάσταση είναι για καταγγελία και για κατάθεση παραπόνων από όλους μας. Αλλά μάλλον το VDSL το θεωρούν ακόμα πολυτέλεια. Εγω ξέρω οτι χωρίς VDSL δεν μπορείς καν να στριμάρεις 4k στο Netflix, το οποίο πλέον χρησιμοποιούν μέχρι και οι μανάδες μας.Και ολες οι TV πλέον στην αγορά ειναι 4κ. Είναι αδιανόητο το Περιστέρι δίπλα να έχει 5 χρόνια κάλυψη και εμείς να τους παρακαλάμε το 2021 να σκάψουν. Έπρεπε να μας δώσουν εμάς φτυάρια, πιο γρήγορα θα προχωρούσε. Ας πει καποιος εδώ αν ξέρει αν μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε να κάνουμε παράπονα στην ΕΕΕΤ η την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Στην Wind δεν ξέρω αν πιάσει τόπο. Η ΕΕΕΤ φταίει που δεν έδωσε σε αλλον το έργο και κερνάει παρατάσεις σαν να μην είναι τίποτα, λες και δεν περιμένει κόσμος. Αστεία πράγματα, στην Αθήνα, το 2020.

----------


## Iris07

Και μετά σου στέλνουν και πωλητές στο σπίτι να σου πουλήσουν VDSL & FTTH !!!  :Very angry:

----------


## macthanos

:ROFL:

----------


## Impatient

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πάντως γιατί σταμάτησε η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ το σκάψιμο στα καφαο ενω μπηκαν ολα σχετικά γρήγορα το καλοκαίρι και είχαμε πρόοδο. Αν αυτό έγινε επειδή σταμάτησε το χρήμα απο Wind προς ΔΕΔΔΗΕ επειδή δεν υπάρχει τότε μιλάμε για το απόλυτο φιάσκο

----------


## Gkostas2007

Πάντως διαβάζω όλα αυτά που γράφετε και απορώ τι σκατά 50αρι VDSL μου πρότεινε η Cosmote, με το σπίτι μου να είναι κοντά στο Άγιο Μελέτη. Καμία σχέση με το Α/Κ δλδ. Πραγματικά το απόλυτο χάος και είμαι από τους τυχερούς που κλειδώνω στα 10mbps.

Οσο για την ΕΕΤΤ... παίδες μιλάμε για την "ανεξάρτητη" αρχή που έλεγε ότι είναι ψέμα η λίστα που έβγαλε ότι οι πάροχοι στην Ελλάδα έχουν από τις ακριβότερες χρεώσεις data σε όλη την ΕΕ. Πιο πολύ προστατεύει τους 3 παίκτες στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, παρά τους εποπτεύει.

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει υπάρχουν φορές που προσπαθούν να δώσουν 50άρι από το A/K και παίζεις τελικά κάπου στα 30..

αλλά έχουμε και παραδείγματα που ήταν κάμποσο κάτω από αυτό..
οπότε δεν έχουν δικαιολογίες για τις προσφορές τους..

----------


## Fiestanik

Σήμερα είδα Κρέοντος και Φιλιππουπόλεως συνεργείο με κομπρεσέρ να σκάβει δίπλα στην καμπίνα. Μου φαίνεται οτι είδα έναν να φοράει γιλέκο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, αλλά επειδή πέρασα βιαστικά ίσως και να μην είδα καλά.

----------


## Mormnak

Με τόση βροχή που έριξε και συνεχίζει να ρίχνει σήμερα μεχρι 9 το βράδυ που γύρισα σπίτι....ότι και να σκάψουνε όπου και να είναι θα γίνει μια μικρή πισίνα.  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## nplatis

Σήμερα που ξεμύτισα είδα σκαψίματα από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σε τουλάχιστον 3 σημεία από Δυρραχίου (έξω από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ!) και κάτω.

Πρόοδος υπάρχει. Για τους καιρούς που ζούμε, εγώ ευχαριστημένος είμαι...

----------


## Iris07

Υπομονή αδέρφια..  :Cool: 

Θα χτυπήσουν και για μας οι καμπάνες..  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

> Σήμερα που ξεμύτισα είδα σκαψίματα από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σε τουλάχιστον 3 σημεία από Δυρραχίου (έξω από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ!) και κάτω.
> 
> Πρόοδος υπάρχει. Για τους καιρούς που ζούμε, εγώ ευχαριστημένος είμαι...


Από τον δεδδηε υπάρχει πρόοδος 
Από τον Ιούλιο που εξαφανίστηκε η wind συνδέουν συνέχεια

----------


## junior147

> Σήμερα είδα Κρέοντος και Φιλιππουπόλεως συνεργείο με κομπρεσέρ να σκάβει δίπλα στην καμπίνα. Μου φαίνεται οτι είδα έναν να φοράει γιλέκο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, αλλά επειδή πέρασα βιαστικά ίσως και να μην είδα καλά.


βάλανε και το ρεύμα στην καμπίνα μου. 
Απο τότε όμως έχω τρομερά προβλήματα στην γραμμή. 
Απο τα 14mbps έπεσα στα 7 !!! 

Ήρθε τεχνικός μου άλλαξε γραμμή ( δεν ήμουν στο σπίτι αλλά στην δουλειά ) και όταν γύρισα στο σταθερό είχα πολύ φόρυβο. 
Ταχύτητα ποτέ πάνω απο 1.2mb ενώ παλιά είχα σταθερά 1.5mb και τώρα έχω και πολλές αποσυνδέσεις. 
Ξανά μίλησα και ζήτησα να με ξανά αλλάξουν γραμμή και το είδαν και αυτή ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά γιατί δεν μπορούσαν ούτε στο fastpath να μου ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## Iris07

Κάτσε τι σχέση έχει η VDSL της Wind με το ADSL του OTE ?

Στον ΟΤΕ δεν είσαι, με 24 ?

----------


## GregoirX23

Στη πράξη δεν το έχω δει & αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμα αν η καμπίνα δεν έχει συνδρομητές πάνω της.. 
Αλλά έχω διαβάσει (εδώ μέσα) ότι όταν ενεργοποιηθεί μια καμπίνα vdsl επειδή το σήμα που φεύγει από εκεί είναι πιο ισχυρό, προκαλεί θέματα σε αυτούς που παίρνουν από αστικό κέντρο και το σήμα τους είναι ήδη εξασθενημένο.. Κοινώς πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες τους.. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν και άλλα προβλήματα..  
Αυτό λογικά έχει να κάνει και με το προφίλ του vdsl, π.χ το 17a έχει μικρότερη ισχύ από το adsl αλλά και πάλι, το ένα έρχεται από τη καμπίνα δίπλα και το άλλο από το μακρινό α.κ.. 
Εκτός αν τρέχει τπτ άλλο μετά..

----------


## junior147

> Κάτσε τι σχέση έχει η VDSL της Wind με το ADSL του OTE ?
> 
> Στον ΟΤΕ δεν είσαι, με 24 ?


Καλημέρα. 
Λέω και εγώ κάπου τον πόνο μου ! 
Γρηγόρη δεν νομίζω γιατί η καμπίνα vdsl που είναι δίπλα απο το καφάο μου είναι ακόμα άδεια .

- - - Updated - - -

Ώπα ! Μου έσκασε και μήνυμα από την wind ( για το τηλέφωνο της γιαγιάς μου που είναι από κάτω μου ) 
ΛOΓΩ EPΓAΣIΩN ANABAΘMIΣHΣ ΣTHN ΠEPIOXH ΣAΣ ΣTIΣ 21/12 AΠO 2.30 - 5.00 TA ΞHMEPΩMATA, ENΔEXETAI NA EΠHPEAΣTOYN OI YΠHPEΣIEΣ ΣTAΘEPHΣ & INTEPNET. ΣAΣ ΣYNIΣTOYME NA EΠANEKKINHΣETE TO POYTEP ΣAΣ META THN OΛOKΛHPΩΣH TΩN EPΓAΣIΩN. EYXAPIΣTOYME ΓIA THN KATANOHΣH

----------


## nplatis

Και όμως κάτι κινείται: 




> ΛOΓΩ EPΓAΣIΩN ANABAΘMIΣHΣ ΣTHN ΠEPIOXH ΣAΣ ΣTIΣ 21/12 AΠO 2.30 - 5.00 TA ΞHMEPΩMATA, ENΔEXETAI NA EΠHPEAΣTOYN OI YΠHPEΣIEΣ ΣTAΘEPHΣ & INTEPNET. ΣAΣ ΣYNIΣTOYME NA EΠANEKKINHΣETE TO POYTEP ΣAΣ META THN OΛOKΛHPΩΣH TΩN EPΓAΣIΩN. EYXAPIΣTOYME ΓIA THN KATANOHΣH

----------


## nino1908

Το ίδιο μύνημα έστειλαν και σε μένα

----------


## sgatz

Κι εγώ το έλαβα... Έχει σχέση άραγε με το κομμάτι του vdsl ή τσάμπα η χαρά;
Εν τω μεταξύ ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και σήμερα έσκαβε Κρέοντος και Παχυμερη, σαν κάτι να κινείται...

----------


## Thanos71

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Είμαι καινούργιο μέλος εδώ, αλλά παρακολουθώ το thread εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Όπως και άλλες συζητήσεις στο site. Μένω Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος και έχω WIND. Μου ήρθε και έμενα το μήνυμα. Άντε επιτέλους μπας και δούμε φως. Στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και να παρακαλάμε για VDSL. Γιατί απ`ότι έχω δει από αυτά που έχετε ανεβάσει δεν θα έχω τη δυνατότητα για  Fiber. Α/Κ 446 446-336.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημέρα παιδιά. Είμαι καινούργιο μέλος εδώ, αλλά παρακολουθώ το thread εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Όπως και άλλες συζητήσεις στο site. Μένω Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος και έχω WIND. Μου ήρθε και έμενα το μήνυμα. Άντε επιτέλους μπας και δούμε φως. Στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και να παρακαλάμε για VDSL. Γιατί απ`ότι έχω δει από αυτά που έχετε ανεβάσει δεν θα έχω τη δυνατότητα για  Fiber. Α/Κ 446 446-336.


Καλησπέρα και  :Welcome: 

Πας για VDSL.. (όχι για FTTH)

446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021
Καλό θα είναι και αυτό!  :Cool:

----------


## atropa

έχουν σκάψει επιδαυρου και δημοσθενους μπροστά απο το καφαο της wind.. έκαναν οτι έκαναν τώρα πρέπει να κλείσουν την τρυπά.

και σε μας ήρθε το μήνυμα.. ίσως κάτι να αλλάζει προς το καλύτερο (lol)

----------


## Mormnak

αν δειτε αλλαγή προς τα επάνω...please ενημερώστε κι εδώ.

----------


## endcer

Εμας που μας βαλανε Q1 2022 να δω πως θα την παλεψουμε  ...   :Thumb down:

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί να τελειώσουν και νωρίτερα!

Γενικά με τον ρυθμό που βλέπω να έχει τώρα η Wind στα έργα εδώ στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, 
πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να τελειώσει μέχρι τέλος του 2021..  :headscratch: 

αρκεί βέβαια να κάνουν γρήγορα OTE & ΔΕΔΔΗΕ επίσης..

----------


## endcer

Επειδη εκανα μια βολτα τριγυρω τις προαλλες , μπορω να πω πως εντυπωσιαστηκα με το γεγονος οτι εχουν βαλει νεες καμπινες κυριολεκτικα παντου.

----------


## Thanos71

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Iris07. Θέλω να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμη.
α) Σύμφωνα με την απάντησή σου (446-336	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	336	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q3/2021)
το V.plus σημαίνει up to 300Mbps άρα θεωρητικά μπορώ να έχω Fiber 100ή 200 ;
β) Στην τροποποιητική απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ 15-06-2020 την καμπίνα την δίνει ως
(446 446-336 ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ FTTC κ.τ.λ. )
μήπως από τέτοια καμπίνα μπορώ να πάρω ftth ;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Iris07

To *FTTC* σημαίνει* Fiber to the Cabinet*, δηλαδή οπτική ίνα έως την καμπίνα, που βασικά είναι οι *VDSL* καμπίνες,
οι οποίες μετά συνδέονται με τα απλά καφάο του OTE που είμαστε τώρα συνδεδεμένοι, 
οπότε από το καφάο του OTE μέχρι το σπίτι μας θα πάρουμε σύνδεση με την γραμμή χαλκού που έχουμε και τώρα για μία σύνδεση VDSL.

σε αντίθεση με το FTTH (*Fiber to the Home*) όπου οι οπτικές ίνες πάνε αρχικά σε μία ειδική *καμπίνα FTTH* και στην συνέχεια μοιράζονται πάλι με οπτικές ίνες μέχρι τα σπίτια μας.

Οι VDSL στην παρούσα φάση θα δώσουν στους συνδρομητές τους μέχρι 200 Mbps (V-Plus/Vectoring Plus) 
αν και οι τεχνικοί κλειδώνουν τις καμπίνες VDSL στα 300 Mbps.

Στο Μέλλοοννννν ίσως μπορέσουν να δώσουν και FTTH οι καμπίνες VDSL..

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως η τελική ταχύτητα για τα 200 Mbps, θα εξαρτάται..

- Από το μήκος της γραμμής χαλκού από το καφάο του OTE που ανήκεις μέχρι το σπίτι σου, καθώς και την ποιότητα της γραμμής αυτής..
- Και από την ποιότητα της εσωτερικής γραμμής OTE που υπάρχει στο σπίτι σου.

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως για να τα ξέρεις όλα..  :Cool: 
υπάρχουν και κάποιες λίγες καμπίνες VDSL της Wind στις οποίες λέει ότι θα δώσει και το πρωτόκολλο *G.Fast* ..
το οποίο μπορεί να δώσει στους συνδρομητές ακόμη μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από τα 200 Mbps..

π.χ
134-217134ΦΙΛΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ217VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fastQ2/2019
Σε αυτές θα έχουμε μάλλον την τοπολογία *FTTB (Fiber to the Building)* όπου η οπτική ίνα μπορεί να φτάνει μέχρι την είσοδο ενός κτηρίου,
αλλά στα διαμερίσματα θα φτάνει στην συνέχεια με την εσωτερική γραμμή χαλκού.

----------


## GregoirX23

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε κάποια υλοποίηση fttb πάντως.. 
Μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχουμε δει.. 
Θα είχε σαφώς καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από το fttc και λιγότερα μερεμέτια σε σύγκριση με το ftth.. 
Το θέμα είναι υποθέτω ότι σε πολυκατοικίες πάλι θα χρειάζονταν άδεια από το διαχειριστή για να μπούνε, αλλά τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το βαθμό θα ήταν πιο λίγα & στοχευμένα σε ένα σημείο τα μερεμέτια, παρά σκορπισμένα σε όλο το κτίριο..

----------


## Iris07

Πιθανόν να το φυλάνε για κάποια επόμενη φάση..
γιατί λογικά θα ήθελε και πακέτα μεγαλύτερα από τα 200 Mbps..  :Thinking: 

οπότε μάλλον θα παίξει και για FTTH μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα .. (?)

Μπορεί βέβαια να έχουν γίνει ήδη κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις.. για 200 Mbps αρχικά.

----------


## sgatz

Τελικά έχει αντιληφθεί κανένας καμία αλλαγή?

----------


## Thanos71

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

- - - Updated - - -

Καμία αλλαγή.
Μέσα στο router βλέπω 9932kbps, ότι έβλεπα και μέχρι χθες.

----------


## nino1908

Θα ξέρουμε αν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό από άλλες περιοχές πρίν από εμάς που πήραν vdsl

----------


## xaxa

Μετα απο σκαψιμο στο μετρο σεπολια σε 2 καμπινες ειδα αφου εκλεισαν τις τρυπες να εχουν αφησει πανω απο καθε καμπινα καλωδια ρευματος κομμενα και καπακια απο ασφαλειες.Δεν προλαβα να βγαλω φωτο αλλα εμενα μου φαινεται σαν να εχουν δωσει ρευμα σε καθε καμπινα.Ελπιζω να ισχυει μηπως και ερθει λιγο πιο πισω το χρονοδιαγραμμα

----------


## Eliaskat

Χρονια πολλα γείτονες , ελπιζω το 2021 να ειναι η χρονια μας

----------


## Iris07

Χρόνια Πολλά!

Αμήν, και σε εμάς!  :Cool:

----------


## akiss

Χρόνια πολλά.
Ενώ δεν βλέπω διαφορά στην σύνδεση μου, κλειδωμένος στα 11.900, ξαφνικά κατεβάζω με 1,2 σταθερά, από 600-800 με το ζόρι που κατέβαζα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.

----------


## Iris07

Με τόσο θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζεις στα 11.900..
Καθάρισε η γραμμή ??  :Cool: 

Και εγώ στα 1,1 είμαι, αρκετά μακριά από το A/K.. 
1000-1200 τόσα μέτρα..

----------


## akiss

> Με τόσο θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζεις στα 11.900..
> Καθάρισε η γραμμή ??


Το ξέρω και έχω τσακωθεί άπειρες φορές τόσα χρονιά. Γιαυτό το αναφέρω επειδή ειναι παράξενο. Σχεδόν 10 μέρες τώρα έχει αλλάξει.

----------


## Iris07

Δουλεύουν οι τεχνικοί της Wind..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...11#post6959611

Μάλλον έρχεται και η σειρά σας..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Εμείς; Στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε; :Whistle:

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ναι.. είστε και εσείς..  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Σε εμάς δεν δουλεύουν μας δουλεύουν

----------


## geokart

Παίδες καλημέρα και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.χαχαχα.Τώρα που θα μπει και η ΔΕΗ στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.Μηπως τελικά δούμε το φως?

----------


## jkoukos

Καμία σχέση με λιανική και συνδέσεις οποιασδήποτε μορφής.
Αφορά δίκτυο backbone για χρήση από τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους, που δεν θα χρειαστεί να σκάψουν από μια περιοχή της χώρας σε κάποια άλλη για την μεταξύ τους σύνδεση των διαφόρων κέντρων.

----------


## Eliaskat

Χρονια πολλά και καλη χρονιά σε ολους !!

Μακάρι το 2021 να είναι η χρονιά που θα δουμε το Vdsl

----------


## akiss

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε, και να μην μοιάζει σε τίποτα στην περσινή... Επίσης καλή λευτεριά από τα σπίτια μας, και γρήγορο ίντερνετ...

----------


## severus

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.

Παρακολουθώ το νήμα εδώ και χρόνια αλλά δεν είχε τύχει να γράψω ποτέ. 
Θυμάμαι να περιμένω την αναβάθμιση των γραμμών από έφηβος και πλέον κοντεύω τα 30. 
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν γνωρίζει, γιατί δε θυμάμαι που το είχα δει, αν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί οι γραμμές στην Πέτρας κοντά στο λόφο; 
Αν ναι τότε τι περιμένουμε να γίνει για να έχουμε επιτέλους "βιώσιμες" ταχύτητες; 
Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχω συνεχώς αποσυνδέσεις και η ταχύτητά μου πέφτει στα 3-4mbps από 18. 
Έχω απηυδήσει όπως και όλοι που μένουν στην περιοχή φαντάζομαι. 
Επίσης, μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι εμείς σαν πολίτες για να επιταχυνθούν οι διαδικασίες; 
Είμαι τόσο απογοητευμένος με την κατάσταση που θα πλήρωνα και από την τσέπη μου για να τελειώσει αυτό το μαρτύριο.

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα, και καλή χρονιά.

Τα σίγουρα πράγματα πάντως για να δεις τι μπορείς να περιμένεις είναι να ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE που είσαι συνδεδεμένος τώρα.
Τον ξέρεις ?

Επίσης ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ:
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

εάν έχει μπει η διεύθυνση σου, οπότε πας για σύνδεση FTTH.

----------


## severus

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gix...ybFgdJuNk/view


> Καλησπέρα, και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Τα σίγουρα πράγματα πάντως για να δεις τι μπορείς να περιμένεις είναι να ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE που είσαι συνδεδεμένος τώρα.
> Τον ξέρεις ?
> 
> Επίσης ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ:
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> εάν έχει μπει η διεύθυνση σου, οπότε πας για σύνδεση FTTH.


Δε γνωρίζω σε ποιο καφάο είμαι συνδεδεμένος αλλά απο αύριο περιμένω τεχνικό και θα τον ρωτήσω. Μόλις μάθω θα επανέλθω. Όσο για το σύνδεσμο που ανέφερες δεν έχει τη δική μου διεύθυνση δυστυχώς αλλά έχει την ίδια οδό 6-7 στενά πριν από εμένα. Για την ακρίβεια εγώ στο 130 δεν βγαίνω στα αποτελέσματα αλλά βγάζει τα 40-52. 
I guess I'm lucky.. not  :Razz: 


Edit 1: 
Το καφάο μου είναι το 308. Φαίνεται και στο χάρτη αν ανοίξετε street view εδώ: https://www.google.gr/maps/place/37%...6!4d23.7124049
Είναι του ΟΤΕ απότι είδα και είναι από τα παμπάλαια με χαλκό. Δεν υπάρχει καν καινουριο καφαο καπου κοντα στο σπίτι μου άρα μάλλον δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμα έργα εδώ.

Edit 2:
Επιβεβαίωσα και από αυτό το αρχείο https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gix...ybFgdJuNk/view ότι όντως το καφάο μου είναι αυτό και πιο συγκεκριμένα:
"446-308	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	23.712417	37.995806	Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ	Δ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝ	Δ. Αθηναίων	ΑΘΗΝΑ	..." γραμμή 1697 στο αρχείο.
Επίσης έψαξα εδώ https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...2ndPhase/Wind/
και ενώ για κολωνό λέει Q3 2021 σε όλα τα καφάο, το δικό μου καφάο δεν υπάρχει καν στη λίστα; (WTF??) Πώς γίνεται αυτό θα τρελαθώ!!

Edit 3:
Ακόμη και στην τελευταία ανάθεση (https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...rdYearly/Wind/)
που έχει κάποια καφάο του Κολωνού και έχουν ενημέρωση για Q1 2022(!!!!) δεν υπάρχει ούτε εκεί το καφάο μου. Παρακαλώ ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gix...ybFgdJuNk/view
> 
> Δε γνωρίζω σε ποιο καφάο είμαι συνδεδεμένος αλλά απο αύριο περιμένω τεχνικό και θα τον ρωτήσω. Μόλις μάθω θα επανέλθω. Όσο για το σύνδεσμο που ανέφερες δεν έχει τη δική μου διεύθυνση δυστυχώς αλλά έχει την ίδια οδό 6-7 στενά πριν από εμένα. Για την ακρίβεια εγώ στο 130 δεν βγαίνω στα αποτελέσματα αλλά βγάζει τα 40-52. 
> I guess I'm lucky.. not 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: 
> Το καφάο μου είναι το 308. Φαίνεται και στο χάρτη αν ανοίξετε street view εδώ: https://www.google.gr/maps/place/37%...6!4d23.7124049
> Είναι του ΟΤΕ απότι είδα και είναι από τα παμπάλαια με χαλκό. Δεν υπάρχει καν καινουριο καφαο καπου κοντα στο σπίτι μου άρα μάλλον δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμα έργα εδώ.
> ...


Καλημέρα..
Τα ξέρεις καλά τα κόλπα!  :Cool: 

Λοιπόν, δυστυχώς όπως φαίνεται έπεσες στην περίπτωση όπου το καφάο σου βρίσκεται κοντά στο Α/Κ της περιοχής σου.. (< 550 μέτρα, καλωδιακή απόσταση.)

Αυτά τα καφάο δεν αναβαθμίζονται στα έργα που πήρε η Wind και ανακοινώθηκαν στην EETT.

Αυτά θα πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH σε μία επόμενη φάση έργων..
Δυστυχώς η Wind είναι πίσω σε αυτά τα έργα καθώς ακόμη παλεύει με αυτά από την EETT.

O OTE σε άλλες περιοχές κάνει αυτά τώρα..
ενώ έχει αρχίσει και η Vodafone..

Το πότε θα κάνει τα έργα αυτά η Wind δυστυχώς είναι άγνωστο.. (ανά περιοχή)

Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να κοιτάς πότε θα μπει η διεύθυνση σου εδώ:
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

για να πάρεις τότε την σύνδεση FTTH.

----------


## severus

> Καλημέρα..
> Τα ξέρεις καλά τα κόλπα! 
> 
> Λοιπόν, δυστυχώς όπως φαίνεται έπεσες στην περίπτωση όπου το καφάο σου βρίσκεται κοντά στο Α/Κ της περιοχής σου.. (< 550 μέτρα, καλωδιακή απόσταση.)
> 
> Αυτά τα καφάο δεν αναβαθμίζονται στα έργα που πήρε η Wind και ανακοινώθηκαν στην EETT.
> 
> Αυτά θα πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH σε μία επόμενη φάση έργων..
> Δυστυχώς η Wind είναι πίσω σε αυτά τα έργα καθώς ακόμη παλεύει με αυτά από την EETT.
> ...


Να ξέρεις μου έκανες την καρδιά μου περιβόλι..

Η υπομονή μου εξαντλήθηκε μετά από τόσα χρόνια αναμονής.

Αν τα τελευταία έργα της ΕΕΤΤ έχουν πλάνο από την wind για Q1 του 2022 (αν και εφόσον δεν υπάρξουν επιπλέον παρατάσεις.. που θα υπάρξουν δυστυχώς) τότε μπορώ να υποθέσω με ασφάλεια ότι μιλάμε για πλάνο 5ετίας τουλάχιστον  :Thumb down: 

Απλά θα σηκωθώ να φύγω από τον Κολωνό και θα ρίξω μαύρη πέτρα. Μακριά από δήμο ΑΘηναίων θα προτείνω σε όποιον τύχει να διαβάσει το μήνυμα. Μόνο για καμιά γλάστρα στην Πανεπιστημίου κάνουν οι δήμαρχοι μας και ο νοών νοείτω..

Το αστείο είναι ότι "μάλωνα" τους γονείς μου μέχρι και πριν πάρω πτυχίο για την περιοχή που διάλεξαν να μείνουν λες και φταίνε αυτοί ή μπορούσαν να γνωρίζουν οι καημένοι  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

Μετά και μέχρι τότε μόνο: booster η wisp.. Κάποια άλλη υλοποίηση δε νομίζω ότι συμφέρει.. Εδώ και αυτά που είπα είναι ολίγον τσιμπημένα αν υπολογίσουμε και το πάγιο της κύριας γραμμής..

----------


## Iris07

> Να ξέρεις μου έκανες την καρδιά μου περιβόλι..
> Η υπομονή μου εξαντλήθηκε μετά από τόσα χρόνια αναμονής.
> Αν τα τελευταία έργα της ΕΕΤΤ έχουν πλάνο από την wind για Q1 του 2022 (αν και εφόσον δεν υπάρξουν επιπλέον παρατάσεις.. που θα υπάρξουν δυστυχώς) τότε μπορώ να υποθέσω με ασφάλεια ότι μιλάμε για πλάνο 5ετίας τουλάχιστον 
> Απλά θα σηκωθώ να φύγω από τον Κολωνό και θα ρίξω μαύρη πέτρα. Μακριά από δήμο ΑΘηναίων θα προτείνω σε όποιον τύχει να διαβάσει το μήνυμα. Μόνο για καμιά γλάστρα στην Πανεπιστημίου κάνουν οι δήμαρχοι μας και ο νοών νοείτω..
> Το αστείο είναι ότι "μάλωνα" τους γονείς μου μέχρι και πριν πάρω πτυχίο για την περιοχή που διάλεξαν να μείνουν λες και φταίνε αυτοί ή μπορούσαν να γνωρίζουν οι καημένοι


Τι ταχύτητα πιάνεις τώρα.. ?

Θα μπορούσες ίσως να πάρεις κάποια σύνδεση VDSL κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K.
Αν έπιανες π.χ κάπου 30 Mbps κάτι είναι και αυτό..

Σου δίνει ο ΟΤΕ διαθεσιμότητα VDSL 50 ?

Είναι μία έσχατη λύση και η μετακόμιση εάν δεν έχετε δικό σας σπίτι, 
αλλά θέλει να το ψάξεις καλά τι έχει εκεί που θα πας..  :Cool:

----------


## severus

O OTE μου παρέχει "vdsl" και το έχω ενεργοποιήσει γιατί χρειαζόμουν έστω αυτή τη μικρή διαφορά που είχε.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα όταν δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις και προβλήματα έχω 20 down 3 up με vdsl 50άρα. Με adsl έχω 13 down 0.5 up.

Δεν υπάρχει λύση δυστυχώς.. Ήρθε τεχνικός και δε μπορούσε να βρει τι φταίει (??) πάλι θα τη βγάλω με 3-5mbps..

----------


## GregoirX23

Statistics please?

----------


## Eliaskat

ρε παιδια εχει η Boδαφον τεχνολογία τύπου  booster οπως ο κοτε;

----------


## Mormnak

> ρε παιδια εχει η Boδαφον τεχνολογία τύπου  booster οπως ο κοτε;


Ισως είναι αυτό παρόμοιο με του ΟΤΕ... https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-ell...ne-home-speed/
αλλά δεν είναι προς το παρόν διαθέσιμο.

----------


## Eliaskat

Για να δεις για τι πραγμα μιλαμε αυτο ειναι project του 2016

https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-ell...ne-home-speed/

----------


## Mormnak

ναι το διάβασα...αλλά δεν γνωρίζω εαν το προχώρησε ή οχι η Vodafone από τότε που το ανακοινώσανε...

----------


## Eliaskat

βοηθηστε με στο εξης σας παρακαλω 

μεχρι ποτε πηραν αυτοι οι @@@@ για να τελειωσουν τα εργα στην περιοχη μας ; 

Μαλακά παρακαλώ...

----------


## severus

> βοηθηστε με στο εξης σας παρακαλω 
> 
> μεχρι ποτε πηραν αυτοι οι @@@@ για να τελειωσουν τα εργα στην περιοχη μας ; 
> 
> Μαλακά παρακαλώ...



Q3 του 2021 μεχρι Q1 του 2022 για όσα είναι εκτός ακτίνας 550 μέτρων από το ΑΚ του Κολωνού απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει.. Για όσα καφάο (και όσα σπίτια συνδέονται με αυτά) είναι εντός 550 μέτρων προσευχόμαστε να προλάβουμε τις νέες συνδέσεις πριν δούμε εγγόνια ή μετακομίζουμε

----------


## GregoirX23

Μετά "καίγονται" δλδ; Η θα πάρουν πάλι παράταση και θα βαράμε τα κεφάλια μας;

----------


## nplatis

Και πώς να «καούν»; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους πάρει κανείς το έργο, τώρα μάλιστα που έχουν προχωρήσει αρκετά; Αν ήταν να γίνει κάτι, θα (έπρεπε να) είχε γίνει όταν δεν είχαν μπει κουτιά κ.λπ. Αλλά νομίζω δεν ήταν μόνο η Wind που πήρε παράταση, άσχετα αν εμείς αυτή βλέπουμε στην περιοχή μας.

Ας είμαστε αισιόδοξοι ότι τα έργα θα συνεχιστούν με κάποιο ρυθμό και θα τελειώσουν εντός αυτών των προθεσμιών. Πλέον νομίζω ότι είναι εφικτό.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παίδες η Cosmote μου βγάζει και στο site της, βάζοντας την διεύθυνσή μου στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας ότι έχω 50αρα σύνδεση και μένω μετά την Αγίου Μελετίου... δλδ δεν είμαι κοντά στο Α/Κ. Επίσης με ξαναπήραν και σήμερα τηλ να μου ξαναπούν για 50αρα σύνδεση... Εν τω μεταξύ το σπίτι μου είναι μέσα στην εφαρμογή για το FTTH. Λέτε να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί καμιά καμπίνα; Να μου δίνουν από το Α/Κ πάνω από τις γραμμές του τρένου; Πάλι μούφες να λένε;

----------


## nino1908

> Παίδες η Cosmote μου βγάζει και στο site της, βάζοντας την διεύθυνσή μου στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας ότι έχω 50αρα σύνδεση και μένω μετά την Αγίου Μελετίου... δλδ δεν είμαι κοντά στο Α/Κ. Επίσης με ξαναπήραν και σήμερα τηλ να μου ξαναπούν για 50αρα σύνδεση... Εν τω μεταξύ το σπίτι μου είναι μέσα στην εφαρμογή για το FTTH. Λέτε να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί καμιά καμπίνα; Να μου δίνουν από το Α/Κ πάνω από τις γραμμές του τρένου; Πάλι μούφες να λένε;


Στο site της wind για διαθεσιμότητα τι σου δείχνει;

----------


## Mormnak

και εγώ 50αρα υποτίθεται οτι έχω αλλά η max ταχυτητά μου είναι στα 31MBps...αρα??-->Cosmote από Α/Κ.

----------


## Iris07

> Παίδες η Cosmote μου βγάζει και στο site της, βάζοντας την διεύθυνσή μου στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας ότι έχω 50αρα σύνδεση και μένω μετά την Αγίου Μελετίου... δλδ δεν είμαι κοντά στο Α/Κ. Επίσης με ξαναπήραν και σήμερα τηλ να μου ξαναπούν για 50αρα σύνδεση... Εν τω μεταξύ το σπίτι μου είναι μέσα στην εφαρμογή για το FTTH. Λέτε να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί καμιά καμπίνα; Να μου δίνουν από το Α/Κ πάνω από τις γραμμές του τρένου; Πάλι μούφες να λένε;


Άμα πας για FTTH, χαζομάρες σου λένε.. από A/K είναι..
Θα έπρεπε να σου έβγαζε μήνυμα στο sfbb..

Δεν γίνεται να πάρεις από άλλο A/K..

Μήπως κοντεύει να λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου ?  :Cool:

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Στο site της wind για διαθεσιμότητα τι σου δείχνει;


H wind μου έβγαζε 50αρα από το 2018...  :Razz:  Και το έχουν κάνει και σε άλλους, τους κλείνουν πελάτες και μετά τους κατεβάζουν σε 24αρα. Ειναι κλασσική τακτική

- - - Updated - - -




> Άμα πας για FTTH, χαζομάρες σου λένε.. από A/K είναι..
> Θα έπρεπε να σου έβγαζε μήνυμα στο sfbb..
> 
> Δεν γίνεται να πάρεις από άλλο A/K..
> 
> Μήπως κοντεύει να λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου ?


Α/Κ ενώ είμαι μετά την Αγ. Μελετίου; Πως γίνεται αυτό; Το αντίθετο με το συμβόλαιο. Πριν 3 μήνες το ανανέωσα και μάλιστα με +1€ οι λαδέμπορες...

SFBB που μπήκα τώρα μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα τίποτα

----------


## Iris07

Εεε χαζαμάρα όπως σου λέω.. θα πιάσεις αρκετά χαμηλή ταχύτητα.. 15-25 Mbps ??

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Εεε χαζαμάρα όπως σου λέω.. θα πιάσεις αρκετά χαμηλή ταχύτητα.. 15-25 Mbps ??


14 πιάνω ήδη  :Razz:  καλά τι απατεωνιά είναι αυτή; Δεν ντρέπονται καθόλου; Τάζουν κάτι που δεν μπορύν να το δώσουν. Είναι κλεψιά καραμπινάτη αυτή.

----------


## Fiestanik

Καλησπέρα, καλή Χρονιά με υγεία και καμιά VDSL σύνδεση :-)
Έχει κανείς ιδέα πότε θα ξαναπιάσει η wind τα έργα στις καμπίνες; 

Και κάτι σχετικό-άσχετο. Έχω δει στο δρόμο καπάκια που λένε Panafon ή Cyta. Τι είναι αυτά; Οπτικές ίνες; Και αν ναι, απο που ξεκινούν και που καταλήγουν;

----------


## Iris07

Για την Wind άγνωστο.. ότι θέλει αυτή κάνει..  :Cool: 

Είναι παλιά φρεάτια για δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που ανήκαν στην τότε Panafon ή την Cyta..
Εξυπηρετούν είτε ανάγκες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.. είτε ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα.. ή άλλες ανάγκες διασύνδεσης των παρόχων..

Υπάρχουν και από άλλες εταιρίες π.χ την Tellas τα οποία τώρα θα πρέπει να έχουν περάσει στην Wind..

----------


## Fiestanik

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## akiss

Μήπως να βάλουμε την Νικολουλη να τους ψάξει? :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Φοβάμαι για νέα παράταση οπότε χαλαραααα

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι εσάς σε γενικές γραμμές θα σας τελειώσουν..  :Cool: 
έχουν προχωρήσει τα πράγματα και με τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..

----------


## Eliaskat

θα μας αποτελειώσουν ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> θα μας αποτελειώσουν ...


Αυτό.. Σίγουρα αυτό..

----------


## hellisgr

Εθεάθη καμπίνα στον Αγ. Αιμιλιανό επί της Λαοδάμαντος, ~350μ, δηλαδή ακόμα πιο κοντά στο Α/Κ από την Πρεβέζης που είχα δει τις προάλλες.

----------


## Iris07

Πιθανόν η Wind να βάζει επ' ευκαιρία και κάποιες FTTH κοντά στο A/K!

Δεν χρειάζεται κάποια άδεια από την EETT γι' αυτό..

----------


## hellisgr

> Πιθανόν η Wind να βάζει επ' ευκαιρία και κάποιες FTTH κοντά στο A/K!
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται κάποια άδεια από την EETT γι' αυτό..


Απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο.
Γιατί να μην κρατήσουν τον εξοπλισμό για εφεδρικό ή για άλλο έργο;
Θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν "αποκλειστικές" προσφορές σε όσους εξυπηρετούνται από το συγκεκριμένο KV;

----------


## Iris07

Προσφορές θα μπουν στο

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

για όσους πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH.

----------


## Yiannis_M

31 Μαρτίου 2022. Τότε σταματά η δράση SFBB και τα κουπόνια για FTTH.
Kαι εμείς ακόμα παρακαλάμε τα λαμόγια της Wind να περάσουν καμία οπτική ίνα!

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον θα δώσουν καμιά παράταση πάλι..  :Cool: 

Έχει δώσει και η EE για τα νέα δίκτυα γενικά..

----------


## sgatz

Έψαξα για τη καμπίνα από περιέργεια και είδα ότι είχε παράδοση Q1/19 και πήγε Q3/19 και πήγε Q4/20 και πήγε Q3/21 και μόνο ο Θεός ξέρει αν θα μείνει εκεί...
Το ερώτημα είναι,πόσες παρατάσεις μπορεί να πάρει μια εταιρία πια...
Και δε με νοιάζει αν φταίει η wind ο δήμος ή η ΕΕΤΤ... Με νοιάζει ότι δίνω 40 ευρώ σε 4g υπηρεσίες λες και είμαι σε χωριό και όχι κέντρο Αθήνας!
Σήμερα διάβασα ότι βγήκαν νέες παρατάσεις και έχει καταντήσει πολύ κουραστικό αυτό

----------


## Iris07

Απλά είναι η Ελληνική πραγματικότητα αυτή..  :Cool: 

Τα πρώτα πλάνα που βγάλανε οι εταιρίες, θεωρούσαν μάλλον ότι όλα θα πηγαίνουν ρολόι,
σε μία υπόθεση που εμπλέκονταν πολλές εταιρίες και υπηρεσίες, δημόσιες και μη..

Και οι 3 πάροχοι είχαν τις παρατάσεις τους..
αλλά ειδικά με την Wind έτυχαν όλα τα στραβά μαζί!!

Σίγουρα έπαιξε ρόλο και το μέγεθος και η πορεία της εταιρίας.

Μόνο για την περίπτωση του δήμου της Αθήνας ας πούμε χρειάστηκε 1 έως 1.5 χρόνος παύση για να "λυθεί" το ζήτημα,
μετά από διάφορες ενστάνσεις και ακροάσεις..

Δες ας πούμε τι γίνεται με την 3η γραμμή του μετρό, καθυστερήσεις πολλών ετών γιατί συνέχεια κάπου κολλάει η ιστορία..

----------


## nino1908

Αμφιαράου και Λένορμαν αλλαγή καμπίνας από οτε

----------


## akiss

> Αμφιαράου και Λένορμαν αλλαγή καμπίνας από οτε


Λες με τα χιόνια να δούμε όντως άσπρη μέρα?
 :ROFL:

----------


## nino1908

> Λες με τα χιόνια να δούμε όντως άσπρη μέρα?


Μαύρη μέρα μόνο βλέπουμε . Ίσως η Νικολούλη θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει να βρούμε την wind

----------


## MrGoose

Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι που με καίει τόσο καιρό για τις καμπίνες της Wind;
Έχω δει από το καλοκαίρι που βάζουν τις καμπίνες διάσπαρτα, εγώ αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι αν όλες οι καμπίνες του OTE θα υποστηριχθούν από τη Wind με VDSL. Εγώ παίρνω από την καμπίνα Αλεξανρδείας και Αλαμάνας γωνία (στο Parking του Παπαδάτου) με αριθμό 446-336, αλλά δεν έχουν κάνει κάτι ακόμα.

----------


## junior147

επειδή κατάντησε αστείο μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δοκιμάσω να πάρω internet ασύρματο απο έναν πάροχο. 
Πάω για 30/3 mpbs στα 29.90€ και αν δω ότι με καλύπτει θα καταργήσω το σταθερό που δεν χρειάζομαι και θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με VDSL σε κανένα χρόνο. 
Θα σας ενημερώσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα για ταχύτητα ping τιμές και τα σχετικά .

----------


## Iris07

> Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι που με καίει τόσο καιρό για τις καμπίνες της Wind;
> Έχω δει από το καλοκαίρι που βάζουν τις καμπίνες διάσπαρτα, εγώ αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι αν όλες οι καμπίνες του OTE θα υποστηριχθούν από τη Wind με VDSL. Εγώ παίρνω από την καμπίνα Αλεξανρδείας και Αλαμάνας γωνία (στο Parking του Παπαδάτου) με αριθμό 446-336, αλλά δεν έχουν κάνει κάτι ακόμα.


Γειά χαρά..
Θα πάρεις εντός του 2021 πιστεύω σύνδεση VDSL έως 200 Mbps.

446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021
- - - Updated - - -

Γενικά οι καμπίνες από Vodafone / Wind μπαίνουν με τους εξής τρόπους.

- Εάν ο πάροχος αποφασίσει να αναβαθμίσει ένα καφάο OTE 1-1 με μία καμπίνα VDSL την βάζει δίπλα ή απέναντι από το καφάο αυτό.

- Εάν ο πάροχος αποφασίσει να αναβαθμίσει δύο καφάο OTE με μία καμπίνα VDSL, αυτή συνήθως μπαίνει κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 αυτά καφάο,
ή εάν είναι κοντά τα 2 καφάο του OTE μπορεί και δίπλα/απέναντι σε ένα από αυτά.

- Εάν μιλάμε για καμπίνα FTTH τότε αυτές μπαίνουν σε τυχαία σημεία, αφού δεν θα έχουν καμία σχέση με τα καφάο του OTE..

Πάντως δεν αναβαθμίζονται τώρα το 100% των καφάο του OTE, κάποια λίγα έχουν μείνει εκτός πλάνου, για τώρα.

----------


## MrGoose

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον καθησυχασμό, αλλά δεν θα πρέπει πρώτα να στήσουν όλες τις καμπίνες πρώτα, μετά να περάσουν τις οπτικές στο φρεάτιο και μετά να ενεργοποιήσουν όλες τις καμπίνες;

----------


## Iris07

Η συνήθης διαδικασία ως τώρα ήταν..

- Σκάβουμε τους δρόμους, περνάμε τους σωλήνες για τις οπτικές ίνες και φτιάχνουμε τα φρεάτια.
- Βάζουμε τις καμπίνες.
- Περνάμε τις οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες μέχρι και τις καμπίνες, και δίνει ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ρεύμα στην καμπίνα.
- Βάζουμε εξοπλισμό στην καμπίνα, και γίνονται οι δοκιμές.

Τελευταία έχει αλλάξει λίγο η σειρά, μπορεί να δεις να βάζουν πρώτα τις καμπίνες και μετά να σκάβουν για σωλήνες και οπτικές..

Εσείς γενικά πιστεύω είστε στα τελευταία στάδια..
Εχουμε δει επίσης να περνάνε οπτικές και να δίνουν ρεύμα στις καμπίνες..

οπότε αυτό που δεν ξέρουμε είναι εάν έχουν βάλει και εξοπλισμό για να αρχίσουν οι δοκιμές..
(μιλώντας για κάθε καμπίνα ξεχωριστά)

----------


## GregoirX23

> επειδή κατάντησε αστείο μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δοκιμάσω να πάρω internet ασύρματο απο έναν πάροχο. 
> Πάω για 30/3 mpbs στα 29.90€ και αν δω ότι με καλύπτει θα καταργήσω το σταθερό που δεν χρειάζομαι και θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με VDSL σε κανένα χρόνο. 
> Θα σας ενημερώσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα για ταχύτητα ping τιμές και τα σχετικά .


Ίσως ένας λόγος για τον οποίο σέρνονται τα έργα της άνεμος.. Κυκλοφορούν τέτοιες φήμες δλδ.. 
Για τη κατάργηση του σταθερού θα το σκεφτόμουν ξανά.. Σίγουρα δεν θα θέλεις να πληρώνεις πάλι για κατασκευή βρόχου αν τύχει να επιστρέψεις.. Και αν θα υπάρχει.. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..

- - - Updated - - -




> Η συνήθης διαδικασία ως τώρα ήταν..
> 
> - Σκάβουμε τους δρόμους, περνάμε τους σωλήνες για τις οπτικές ίνες και φτιάχνουμε τα φρεάτια.
> - Βάζουμε τις καμπίνες.
> - Περνάμε τις οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες μέχρι και τις καμπίνες, και δίνει ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ρεύμα στην καμπίνα.
> - Βάζουμε εξοπλισμό στην καμπίνα, και γίνονται οι δοκιμές.
> 
> Τελευταία έχει αλλάξει λίγο η σειρά, μπορεί να δεις να βάζουν πρώτα τις καμπίνες και μετά να σκάβουν για σωλήνες και οπτικές..
> 
> ...


Τελευταία να λες έχουν γίνει όλα μπάχαλο.. Ποια σειρά..  :Closed topic:

----------


## MrGoose

Στη συγκεκριμένη για την οποία μιλάω, δεν έχουν κάνει κάποια εργασία (Σωλήνες ή σκάψιμο για καμπίνα).

----------


## Iris07

Πρέπει να έχουν σκάψει.. 
υπάρχει και φρεάτιο Wind εκεί..  :Thinking: 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...53!4d23.712122

Πρέπει να το είχαν φτιάξει από πιο παλιά..

Καμπίνα Wind δεν έχει μπει εκεί γύρω ?

----------


## Gkostas2007

> επειδή κατάντησε αστείο μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δοκιμάσω να πάρω internet ασύρματο απο έναν πάροχο. 
> Πάω για 30/3 mpbs στα 29.90€ και αν δω ότι με καλύπτει θα καταργήσω το σταθερό που δεν χρειάζομαι και θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με VDSL σε κανένα χρόνο. 
> Θα σας ενημερώσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα για ταχύτητα ping τιμές και τα σχετικά .


Για ποιον πάροχο σκέφτεσαι φίλε μου! Εγώ δίνει 26 ευρώ τον μήνα Cosmote για 11mbts σύνδεση. Χίλιες φορές να δινω αλλα 3 και να έχω 30αρα, χωρίς το κακό χάλι των καλωδίων στην περιοχή μας

----------


## Eliaskat

> επειδή κατάντησε αστείο μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δοκιμάσω να πάρω internet ασύρματο απο έναν πάροχο. 
> Πάω για 30/3 mpbs στα 29.90€ και αν δω ότι με καλύπτει θα καταργήσω το σταθερό που δεν χρειάζομαι και θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με VDSL σε κανένα χρόνο. 
> Θα σας ενημερώσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα για ταχύτητα ping τιμές και τα σχετικά .


Γείτονα , παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε μας σχετικά , με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα

----------


## MrGoose

Καμπίνα όχι, δεν έχω δει σε αυτό το σημείο, έχουν βάλει στην γωνία της πλατείας (απέναντι από το προπατζίδικο Άστρους-Αλεξανδρείας)


Edit: Επίσης, σύμφωνα με το maps, αυτό είναι εκεί πριν από τον Αύγουστο του 2019 που τραβήχθηκε η φωτογραφία

----------


## nino1908

> Καμπίνα όχι, δεν έχω δει σε αυτό το σημείο, έχουν βάλει στην γωνία της πλατείας (απέναντι από το προπατζίδικο Άστρους-Αλεξανδρείας)


Έχει κάποια σημεία ο Κολωνός από Αλεξανδρείας μέχρι παλαμηδιου που οι καμπίνες είναι λιγοστές η οδός Άστρους έχει κάποιες στην αρχή και καποιες στο  τέλος η οδός Αλαμάνας δεν πρέπει να έχει καμία η Πλάτωνος το ίδιο 
Υπάρχουν μεγάλα κενά και δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι

----------


## MrGoose

Αυτό είναι εμένα το πρόβλημά μου, να μην απέχω πολύ από καμπίνα κι έχω σφάλματα. Αν έχεις προσέξει το χάρτη με τις καμπίνες, θα δεις ότι σε κάποια σημεία έχει 2 και 3 καμπίνες δίπλα - δίπλα.

----------


## Iris07

> Καμπίνα όχι, δεν έχω δει σε αυτό το σημείο, έχουν βάλει στην γωνία της πλατείας (απέναντι από το προπατζίδικο Άστρους-Αλεξανδρείας)
> 
> Edit: Επίσης, σύμφωνα με το maps, αυτό είναι εκεί πριν από τον Αύγουστο του 2019 που τραβήχθηκε η φωτογραφία


Ναι, το είδα.. μπορεί να είχε περάσει οπτικές ίνες από τον δρόμο εκεί η Wind παλιότερα..

Μπορεί να μην έχουν βάλει ακόμη την καμπίνα σου..
αλλά μπορεί να δώσουν και σύνδεση από καμπίνα που έχει μπει πιο μακριά..
αν και αυτή που λες απέχει 2 τετράγωνα..
(1 τετράγωνο θα έλεγα παίζει..)

Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θα δεις τι θα γίνει..

Από το καφάο OTE που είπες στην αρχή πόσο απέχεις ?

----------


## MrGoose

> Ναι, το είδα.. μπορεί να είχε περάσει οπτικές ίνες από τον δρόμο εκεί η Wind παλιότερα..
> 
> Μπορεί να μην έχουν βάλει ακόμη την καμπίνα σου..
> αλλά μπορεί να δώσουν και σύνδεση από καμπίνα που έχει μπει πιο μακριά..
> αν και αυτή που λες απέχει 2 τετράγωνα..
> (1 τετράγωνο θα έλεγα παίζει..)
> 
> Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θα δεις τι θα γίνει..
> 
> Από το καφάο OTE που είπες στην αρχή πόσο απέχεις ?



Από το καφάο αυτό είμαι περίπου 80 μέτρα

----------


## Iris07

Καλό αυτό για αρχή..

----------


## macthanos

Τριανταφυλλοπουλου και Χατζηαποστόλου ακόμα τίποτα. Από της 12 Ιουνίου 2020 όπου έβαλαν το ΚΑΦΑΟ κάτι πρόσθετες εργασίες τον Σεπτέμβριο...

----------


## Iris07

Βάλτωσε πάλι η Wind ?? :-\

Εάν την δείτε οπουδήποτε ενημερώστε.. :-|

----------


## junior147

Αγαπητοί γείτονες επειδή βαρέθηκα να με κοροϊδεύει η wind και η κάθε Wind αποφάσισα να πάρω internet απο κεραία. 
Αυτή η λύση ΔΕΝ είναι και η πιο οικονομική αλλά είναι μια λύση ανάγκης ( που άμα ρίξουν και άλλο τις τιμές μπορεί να γίνει και μόνιμη).
Βρήκα έναν πάροχο ΧΩΡΙΣ δέσμευση συμβολαίου στα 29.90€ με πρόγραμμα 30/3 

΄
Ηρθα σήμερα μετά απο 2 μέρες που τους έκανα την αίτηση και έκαναν την εγκατάσταση της κεραίες στην ταράτσα και μένα καλώδιο δικτύου ήρθε μέσα στο σπίτι. 
το έχω λίγες ώρες μόνο οπότε σίγουρα συμπεράσματα θα σας πω σε καμιά εβδομάδα. 

Δοκίμασα το bubg και έχω καλύτερο ή ίδιος ping χωρίς μεγάλες αποκλίσεις.
Στο Steam κατεβάζω με 3.5mb/s και πικάρει και στα 3.7mb/s

----------


## GregoirX23

Χωρίς πακέτο τηλεφωνίας να υποθέσω.. 
Όπως λες δεν είναι και το πιο οικονομικό.. Ίσως αν ήταν με δέσμευση να ήταν πιο χαμηλό το πάγιο.. 
Αν πάντως είναι έτσι προτιμώ τα 13/2 της adsl..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Να μην αναφέρω ότι σε χαλκό θα είχες 100αρα πρπ με αυτά τα χρήματα & τηλεφωνία.. Οι τιμές των wisp θέλουν ένα καλό fine tuning πιστεύω.. Ιδίως όταν μιλάμε για naked internet... Γιατί αν πούμε για πακέτα & με ομιλία... Καλύτερα να μη τα πούμε..  :Whistle:  $$$
Γενικά πάντως αποτρεπτικό είναι και το κόστος του εξοπλισμού.. Αλλά θα μου πεις και νέο βρόχο να ήθελες πάλι θα έδινες κάποιο χ ποσό.. Σε νέα γραμμή όμως.. Εκεί ανεβαίνει το κόστος σε σύγκριση με φορητότητες αναβαθμίσεις κλπ.. 
Αλήθεια, αυτοί εταιρικά δεν έχουν πιο πολύ; Δεν βλέπω οικιακά..
Α.. Ξέχασα.. Καλορίζικο..  :Smile:

----------


## junior147

Το σταθερό ήταν να το καταργήσω μιας και δεν το χρειάζομαι πλην του internet. 
Παρ όλα αυτά τους εξήγησα ότι πλέον δεν με ενδιαφέρει το σταθερό γιατί έβαλα ασύρματο internet και πριν κάνω την αίτηση με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχω για μένα μια προσφορά στα 14€...... Αστικά υπεραστικά 5 ώρες κινητά και το κλασικό έως 24Mbps. 

Για 14€ δεν το πολύ σκέφτηκα και το ανανέωσα για 2 χρόνια. 
Οπότε το κόστος της εγκατάστασης ουσιαστικά το έβγαλα από την ανανέωση μιας και πριν πλήρωνα 24€.

Υπήρχε και άλλη εταιρείες που μου έδιναν 50/5 με 30€ αλλά θέλανε 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο αλλά πιστεύω μέχρι τότε η wind θα αξιωθεί επιτέλους να αναβαθμίσει την περιοχή.

Και το ξανά τονίζω ΔΕΝ με νοιάζει η ομιλία τόσο καθώς το κινητό έχει απεριόριστη ομιλία και πλέον ακόμα και όταν θέλω να κάνω μια παραγγελία την κάνω από το κινητό. 
Φαντάσου το σταθερό έχω βγάλει τις μπαταρίες και παίζει ο μικρός.

----------


## GregoirX23

Βρήκα τυχαία αυτή ψάχνοντας για άλλες wisp και κόντεψαν να μου βγουν τα μάτια με το συμπάθιο.. 
https://www.htelco-gr.com/home-internet/
Αλλά μάλλον είναι μόνο Θεσσαλονίκη.. 
Αν ήταν και Αθήνα θα το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά.. 
Μετά ένα load balancing setup και οκ.. 
& Άλλες.. 
https://ermisisp.gr/el/services/idiotes/internet-home
https://www.webees.cloud

- - - Updated - - -




> Το σταθερό ήταν να το καταργήσω μιας και δεν το χρειάζομαι πλην του internet. 
> Παρ όλα αυτά τους εξήγησα ότι πλέον δεν με ενδιαφέρει το σταθερό γιατί έβαλα ασύρματο internet και πριν κάνω την αίτηση με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχω για μένα μια προσφορά στα 14€...... Αστικά υπεραστικά 5 ώρες κινητά και το κλασικό έως 24Mbps. 
> 
> Για 14€ δεν το πολύ σκέφτηκα και το ανανέωσα για 2 χρόνια. 
> Οπότε το κόστος της εγκατάστασης ουσιαστικά το έβγαλα από την ανανέωση μιας και πριν πλήρωνα 24€.
> 
> Υπήρχε και άλλη εταιρείες που μου έδιναν 50/5 με 30€ αλλά θέλανε 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο αλλά πιστεύω μέχρι τότε η wind θα αξιωθεί επιτέλους να αναβαθμίσει την περιοχή.
> 
> Και το ξανά τονίζω ΔΕΝ με νοιάζει η ομιλία τόσο καθώς το κινητό έχει απεριόριστη ομιλία και πλέον ακόμα και όταν θέλω να κάνω μια παραγγελία την κάνω από το κινητό. 
> Φαντάσου το σταθερό έχω βγάλει τις μπαταρίες και παίζει ο μικρός.


14 το σταθερό ε; Πολύ καλή προσφορά..  
Πάροχος;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Μετά βέβαια υπάρχει και το booster... Αλλά με κόφτη δλδ όριο σε όγκο δεδομένων.. Αλλά τουλάχιστον έχεις μετά 15/5 + της adsl η vdsl50 όποιος έχει.. 
Οπότε αν o wisp θέλει κανα 20-25 για 24-30 πακέτο και άλλα τόσα η σταθερή, έρχονται στα ίδια.. Νομίζω.. 
Έκαψα το μυαλό μου με τους υπολογισμούς..

----------


## junior147

> Βρήκα τυχαία αυτή ψάχνοντας για άλλες wisp και κόντεψαν να μου βγουν τα μάτια με το συμπάθιο.. 
> https://www.htelco-gr.com/home-internet/
> Αλλά μάλλον είναι μόνο Θεσσαλονίκη.. 
> Αν ήταν και Αθήνα θα το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά.. 
> Μετά ένα load balancing setup και οκ.. 
> & Άλλες.. 
> https://ermisisp.gr/el/services/idiotes/internet-home
> https://www.webees.cloud
> 
> ...


Κανένα απο αυτά που έστειλες δεν είναι απο Αθήνα... 
Wind 
Αλλά έχω ήδη άλλα 3 σταθερά και 5 κινητά οπότε γι αυτό μπορει να μου έκαναν αυτή την τιμή.

Cosmote δεν έχουμε σήμα στην περιοχή. 
Με 4G έχουμε 1mbps.... 

Ήταν ο λόγος που τα πήρα όλα και έφυγα για wind ούτε κλήσεις δεν βγαζαμε..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κανένα απο αυτά που έστειλες δεν είναι απο Αθήνα... 
> Wind 
> Αλλά έχω ήδη άλλα 3 σταθερά και 5 κινητά οπότε γι αυτό μπορει να μου έκαναν αυτή την τιμή.
> 
> Cosmote δεν έχουμε σήμα στην περιοχή. 
> Με 4G έχουμε 1mbps.... 
> 
> Ήταν ο λόγος που τα πήρα όλα και έφυγα για wind ούτε κλήσεις δεν βγαζαμε..


Μα δεν το έγραψα ότι δεν είναι Αθήνα;  :Embarassed: 
Αν ήταν, μπορεί και στο πακέτο των 9,90 να είχα φύγει χθες.. Μπορεί.. Αν και έρχεται πάλι στα ίδια με adsl24 & booster.. 
Wind 14ε; Μα πως το κατάφερες αυτό; Τους έτριξες τα δόντια για τα καλά.. Σίγουρα μπορεί να έπαιξε ρόλο και αυτό που λες.. 
Το σήμα του 4g είναι άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία.. Ναι.. Έχεις δίκιο.. Είναι ανάλογα και το σημείο βέβαια.. 
Αλλά να και κάπου που δεν έχει σήμα η κοτε.. Συνήθως το αντίθετο συμβαίνει..

----------


## junior147

> Μα δεν το έγραψα ότι δεν είναι Αθήνα; 
> Αν ήταν, μπορεί και στο πακέτο των 9,90 να είχα φύγει χθες.. Μπορεί.. Αν και έρχεται πάλι στα ίδια με adsl24 & booster.. 
> Wind 14ε; Μα πως το κατάφερες αυτό; Τους έτριξες τα δόντια για τα καλά.. Σίγουρα μπορεί να έπαιξε ρόλο και αυτό που λες.. 
> Το σήμα του 4g είναι άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία.. Ναι.. Έχεις δίκιο.. Είναι ανάλογα και το σημείο βέβαια.. 
> Αλλά να και κάπου που δεν έχει σήμα η κοτε.. Συνήθως το αντίθετο συμβαίνει..


Η γυναίκα μου έχει μείνει μόνο στην Cosmote ( όχι για πολύ) και στο 5G δεν βγάζει ΟΥΤΕ ΚΛΉΣΕΙΣ ΟΎΤΕ ΜΗΝΎΜΑΤΑ ΟΎΤΕ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ , είναι θέμα περιοχής. 
Μου κάνανε αυτή την τιμή γιατί το έχω συνδυάσει με ένα κινητό και επειδή τους το ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν με ενδιέφερε. 
Απο το να τα έχαναν μου το έδωσε τι να σου πω. 
Τέσπα ξεφύγαμε λίγο απο το θέμα μας  :Wink:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η γυναίκα μου έχει μείνει μόνο στην Cosmote ( όχι για πολύ) και στο 5G δεν βγάζει ΟΥΤΕ ΚΛΉΣΕΙΣ ΟΎΤΕ ΜΗΝΎΜΑΤΑ ΟΎΤΕ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ , είναι θέμα περιοχής. 
> Μου κάνανε αυτή την τιμή γιατί το έχω συνδυάσει με ένα κινητό και επειδή τους το ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν με ενδιέφερε. 
> Απο το να τα έχαναν μου το έδωσε τι να σου πω. 
> Τέσπα ξεφύγαμε λίγο απο το θέμα μας


Για το 5g είναι νωρίς ακόμα ότι και να λέμε.. 
Σιγά πόσο ξεφύγαμε..  :Embarassed:  
Ίσα ίσα μια χαρά τα είπαμε..  :Smile:

----------


## Eliaskat

> Αγαπητοί γείτονες επειδή βαρέθηκα να με κοροϊδεύει η wind και η κάθε Wind αποφάσισα να πάρω internet απο κεραία. 
> Αυτή η λύση ΔΕΝ είναι και η πιο οικονομική αλλά είναι μια λύση ανάγκης ( που άμα ρίξουν και άλλο τις τιμές μπορεί να γίνει και μόνιμη).
> Βρήκα έναν πάροχο ΧΩΡΙΣ δέσμευση συμβολαίου στα 29.90€ με πρόγραμμα 30/3 
> 
> ΄
> Ηρθα σήμερα μετά απο 2 μέρες που τους έκανα την αίτηση και έκαναν την εγκατάσταση της κεραίες στην ταράτσα και μένα καλώδιο δικτύου ήρθε μέσα στο σπίτι. 
> το έχω λίγες ώρες μόνο οπότε σίγουρα συμπεράσματα θα σας πω σε καμιά εβδομάδα. 
> 
> Δοκίμασα το bubg και έχω καλύτερο ή ίδιος ping χωρίς μεγάλες αποκλίσεις.
> ...


Ωραια φιλε μου με γεια η γραμμη, ενημερωσε μας πως παει και αν θες στειλε ενα πμ με την εταιρια

----------


## GregoirX23

Τη γράφει στο speedtest την ονομασία της εταιρίας..

----------


## junior147

Προς το παρόν όλα πολύ καλά θα έλεγα. 
Δεν έχω να πω κάτι αρνητικό  και πολύ σταθερό θα έλεγα. 
Στα θετικά τα 3.6mpbs σταθερά που κατεβάζω.

----------


## Iris07

*Έχουμε καλά νέα σήμερα!*  :Very Happy: 

Άρχισε η διάθεση FTTH από την Wind στο κέντρο!
Νομίζω ότι έρχεται και η ώρα σας !!  :Razz: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...18#post6994818

----------


## akiss

Εγώ ακολούθησα τον δρόμο του junior147, τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσε σε έμενα και τις ερωτήσεις μου! Λογικά μέχρι την παρασκευή θα με συνδέσουν.

----------


## Eliaskat

παιδιά από εσάς περιμένω , την άνοιξη στην σύνδεση μου , πείτε εντυπώσεις

----------


## junior147

> παιδιά από εσάς περιμένω , την άνοιξη στην σύνδεση μου , πείτε εντυπώσεις





Έχω κλείσει ακριβώς μια εβδομάδα και δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι απο την αρχική μου εντύπωση. 
Σταθερά στα 28 με 29 mbps.
Ping απο 8 έως 11 όπου σε παιχνίδι μέσα μιλάμε για 55ms.
Ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 3.6mb/s σταθερά.
Λίγο updaload θα ήθελα.
Πάντως προσπάθησα να κάνω streaming έστω και σε χαμηλή ανάλυση και ms είχα μέχρι 63 ! 

Τώρα η ιστορία θα δείξει αν θα συνεχίσει να είναι σταθερή. 
Το ξανά τονίζω ΟΠΟΤΕ θέλω ΦΕΥΓΩ ! αυτό είναι το σημαντικό για μένα.

----------


## Iris07

Καλή λύση φαίνεται για τώρα!  :Wink: 

Και άμα φτάσουν οι 100άρες το βλέπετε το ζήτημα!  :Cool:

----------


## akiss

με πήραν τηλέφωνο και αύριο θα έρθουν περίπου στις 13:00 να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση. Σε λιγότερο από 24 ώρες! Επίσης πολύ ευγενικοί και πολύ εξυπηρετικοί στο τηλ.

----------


## MrGoose

> Άρχισε η διάθεση FTTH από την Wind στο κέντρο!
> Νομίζω ότι έρχεται και η ώρα σας !! 
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...18#post6994818


Αλήθεια; Μακάρι να έρθουν επιτέλους, και να δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα. Και το πολύ 8 - 16 μέρες θέλει αυτό απ' όσο θυμάμαι όταν δούλευα Cosmote μέσω Wholebuy.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλή λύση φαίνεται για τώρα! 
> 
> Και άμα φτάσουν οι 100άρες το βλέπετε το ζήτημα!


Άμα είχαν καλύτερες τιμές.. Θα το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ.. Φυσικά σαν load balancing λύση μόνο..  
Αλλά θέλει βαβούρα για να κατέβει το καλώδιο κάτω.. Είδα κ έπαθα για να κατεβάσω τις σωλήνες του ηλιακού από ταράτσα στο σπίτι.. Πολυκατοικία γαρ.. 
Και από την άλλη με προβληματίζει και το όλο του εξοπλισμού.. Π.χ κόστος.. 
Και μετά η "υγεία" του εξοπλισμού σε κοινόχρηστη ταράτσα... Αν με εννοείτε.. 
Από την άλλη το booster είναι πιο safe λύση νομίζω.. Αν και αυτό, κοστίζει.. Ακόμα και με κόφτη...

----------


## MrGoose

> Άμα είχαν καλύτερες τιμές.. Θα το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ.. Φυσικά σαν load balancing λύση μόνο..  
> Αλλά θέλει βαβούρα για να κατέβει το καλώδιο κάτω.. Είδα κ έπαθα για να κατεβάσω τις σωλήνες του ηλιακού από ταράτσα στο σπίτι.. Πολυκατοικία γαρ.. 
> Και από την άλλη με προβληματίζει και το όλο του εξοπλισμού.. Π.χ κόστος.. 
> Και μετά η "υγεία" του εξοπλισμού σε κοινόχρηστη ταράτσα... Αν με εννοείτε.. 
> Από την άλλη το booster είναι πιο safe λύση νομίζω.. Αν και αυτό, κοστίζει.. Ακόμα και με κόφτη...


Tο booster για να δουλέψει θέλει σήμα κινητής, οπότε αν στο σπίτι σου δεν έχεις σήμα ούτε για δείγμα, δεν σε συμφέρει. Αν έχεις ftth στην περιοχή, μπαίνεις στο sfbb και με taxisnet πειρνεις κουπονακι επιδότησης, που επιδοτεί τέλος ενεργοποίησης (48€)  και 13€ κάθε μήνα για 2 χρόνια στο λογαριασμό. Οπότε ένα ακριβό πακέτο, το κάνεις φθηνότερο κάθε μήνα.

- - - Updated - - -

Όσον αφορά για εργασία και τα καλώδια, αν είσαι σε καινούργια σχετικά πολυκατοικία, προνοουν και βάζουν τους σωλήνες για την οπτική από τον κατανεμητή.

----------


## akiss

με συνέδεσαν εχθές. Ο τεχνικός με πήρε αν μπορεί να έρθει νωρίτερα, και τελικά στις 13:00 είχε τελειώσει και είχε φύγει. με συνέδεσαν μετά από 1-2 ώρες. 
Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Εχθές έβλεπε η μικρή βίντεο στο ταβλετ , o μικρός έπαιζε ονλινε, η γυναίκα έβλεπε netflix και εγώ δούλευα κανονικότατα με upload σε sites.
Επίσης, μπήκα μετά από ένα χρόνο στο μόνο game(world of tanks) που έπαιζα και είχα παρατήσει λόγο ping (150 idle- 250-300 ingame) και μπόρεσα να παίξω κανονικά.(55- max 65 ingame ping).
Ένα από αυτά που πρόσεξα, ειναι στο netflix. Ενώ με την παλιά γραμμή ξεκίναγε ο κύκλος και μέτραγε μέχρι το 60-90 για να αρχίσω να βλέπω, πλέον με το που πατάω ξεκινάει άμεσα.
Update που δοκίμασα από το steam ερχόταν με 3.5. 
Μου είπαν ότι θα ελέγχουν την σύνδεση 1-2 μέρες για κάποιες βελτιώσεις που μπορεί να χρειαστεί.

----------


## junior147

Χαίρομαι που έμεινες ευχαριστημένος. Ελπίζω να έχεις μια σταθερή και γρήγορη σύνδεση. 
Όποιος άλλος πικραμένος γείτονας ενδιαφέρεται και θέλει μπορεί να με ρωτήσει.

----------


## GregoirX23

Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να βάζατε και φωτό από το setup.. 
Π.χ από εξοπλισμό και το πως κατέβηκε το καλώδιο κάτω κλπ κλπ.. 
Αλλά όχι εδώ για να μη γεμίζουμε το παρόν.. 
Ίσως να ανοίγατε νήμα για το συγκεκριμένο ασύρματο πάροχο;

----------


## Eliaskat

Το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά, αν μείνει σταθερή η γραμμή σας θα το τολμήσω

----------


## junior147

> Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να βάζατε και φωτό από το setup.. 
> Π.χ από εξοπλισμό και το πως κατέβηκε το καλώδιο κάτω κλπ κλπ.. 
> Αλλά όχι εδώ για να μη γεμίζουμε το παρόν.. 
> Ίσως να ανοίγατε νήμα για το συγκεκριμένο ασύρματο πάροχο;


Έχεις δίκιο το μπιπ λίγο αυτό το θέμα
Άνοιξα καινούργιο εδώ 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post6996597

----------


## nino1908

Κάποια εξέλιξη ?

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ τσεκάρω συχνά το sfbb με Κολωνό..

Εάν δω κάτι θα σας πω!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

Πάντως τις τελευταίες ημέρες είδα γωνία Λεωφ. Αθηνών και Παλαμηδίου έργα από συνεργεία με κομπρεσέρ και τέτοια και είχαν σκάψει και ακριβώς μπροστά από καμπίνα Wind...
Και πρόσεξα ότι έκαναν και κάτι έργα από την απέναντι μεριά της Παλαμηδίου και Αθηνών (όλα στην κάθοδο προς εθνική)

----------


## nino1908

> Πάντως τις τελευταίες ημέρες είδα γωνία Λεωφ. Αθηνών και Παλαμηδίου έργα από συνεργεία με κομπρεσέρ και τέτοια και είχαν σκάψει και ακριβώς μπροστά από καμπίνα Wind...
> Και πρόσεξα ότι έκαναν και κάτι έργα από την απέναντι μεριά της Παλαμηδίου και Αθηνών (όλα στην κάθοδο προς εθνική)


Από εκεί κάτω δεν είχε ξεκινήσει στο μακρινό 2018 η wind ; Θα κάνει ένα κύκλο τα έργα

----------


## junior147

Πάντως στις καμπίνες που έβαλαν το καλοκαίρι σε όλα τα Σεπόλια οι περισσότερες μην πω όλες είναι άδειες μέσα !

----------


## hmoiratoxei

> Έχω κλείσει ακριβώς μια εβδομάδα και δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι απο την αρχική μου εντύπωση. 
> Σταθερά στα 28 με 29 mbps.
> Ping απο 8 έως 11 όπου σε παιχνίδι μέσα μιλάμε για 55ms.
> Ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 3.6mb/s σταθερά.
> Λίγο updaload θα ήθελα.
> Πάντως προσπάθησα να κάνω streaming έστω και σε χαμηλή ανάλυση και ms είχα μέχρι 63 ! 
> 
> Τώρα η ιστορία θα δείξει αν θα συνεχίσει να είναι σταθερή. 
> Το ξανά τονίζω ΟΠΟΤΕ θέλω ΦΕΥΓΩ ! αυτό είναι το σημαντικό για μένα.


Τι σύνδεση/εταιρία ειναι αυτή? Ακόμα είσαι στην περιοχή Κολωνού/Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τι σύνδεση/εταιρία ειναι αυτή? Ακόμα είσαι στην περιοχή Κολωνού/Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος?


Wisp=Ασύρματος πάροχος ίντερνετ.. Ένας από τους διάφορους που ξεφύτρωσαν.. 

Έχει ανοίξει θέμα εδώ.. 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ect-Αθήνα
Μετά υπάρχουν και αυτά.. 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...t?goto=newpost
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ν-Άθηνα

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως στις καμπίνες που έβαλαν το καλοκαίρι σε όλα τα Σεπόλια οι περισσότερες μην πω όλες είναι άδειες μέσα !


Λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών και ευαίσθητου εξοπλισμού λόγω μη ηλεκτροδότησης ώστε να δουλεύουν τα a/c κ να προστατεύεται ο εξοπλισμός, όπως έχει πει η άνεμος.. 
Αυτό πάντως θα πει κουφάρι..  :Embarassed: 
Αλήθεια που κατάλαβες ότι είναι άδεια; Τη χτύπησες και ακούστηκε άδεια; :Embarassed:  
Η απλά δεν άκουσες ανεμιστήρες;

----------


## junior147

Έχω 3 καμπίνες μια κάτω απο εμένα και 2 απέναντι μου. 
Μόνο η ΔΕΔΗΕ έχει έρθει μέχρι στιγμής. 
Επίσης όταν είχαν έρθει για βλάβη και σκάβανε είχα ρωτήσει και μου είχαν πει ότι είναι άδειες και ότι δεν έχει περαστεί ακόμα στην περιοχή και οπτική ίνα. 
Παρ όλα αυτά συνεχίζω να διακρίνω μια ειρωνεία απο σένα και το έχω παρατηρήσει και σε άλλα μου post...

----------


## nino1908

[QUOTE=junior147;7001455]Έχω 3 καμπίνες μια κάτω απο εμένα και 2 απέναντι μου. 
Μόνο η ΔΕΔΗΕ έχει έρθει μέχρι στιγμής. 
Επίσης όταν είχαν έρθει για βλάβη και σκάβανε είχα ρωτήσει και μου είχαν πει ότι είναι άδειες και ότι δεν έχει περαστεί ακόμα στην περιοχή και οπτική ίνα. 

Και στην γειτονιά μου οσες έχουν μπει δεν έχουν ανοίξει από το Μάϊο του 2020 σίγουρα άδειες μέσα.
Όπως κενές είναι οι σωλήνες που έχουν περάσει. 
Και οι μήνες περνούν έτσι...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχω 3 καμπίνες μια κάτω απο εμένα και 2 απέναντι μου. 
> Μόνο η ΔΕΔΗΕ έχει έρθει μέχρι στιγμής. 
> Επίσης όταν είχαν έρθει για βλάβη και σκάβανε είχα ρωτήσει και μου είχαν πει ότι είναι άδειες και ότι δεν έχει περαστεί ακόμα στην περιοχή και οπτική ίνα. 
> Παρ όλα αυτά συνεχίζω να διακρίνω μια ειρωνεία απο σένα και το έχω παρατηρήσει και σε άλλα μου post...


Αυτή τη μέθοδο ακολουθεί τώρα τελευταία η άνεμος με τις καμπίνες απ'ότι έχει φανεί.. 
Πρώτα οι καμπίνες και μετά όλα τα άλλα.. Το πότε άγνωστο.. Και κυρίως με ρυθμούς χελώνας.. 

Τα υπόλοιπα χιούμορ ήταν (μπορεί και μαύρο) όχι ειρωνεία.. :Wink:  Καθόλου ειρωνεία θα έλεγα.. 
Το συνεχίζω που λες δεν κατάλαβα.. Το συζητήσαμε ξανά κάπου Η είπα κάτι που λανθασμένα πέρασε ως ειρωνεία; Πρώτη φορά νομίζω το γράφεις.. 
Και μιας που τα λέμε τώρα έχω και εγώ ένα μικρό παράπονο.. Αν μπορώ να το πω έτσι.. Στο άλλο νήμα με το wisp σου έγραψα κάτι για τον εξοπλισμό και δεν απάντησες.. Αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ.. Ότι μερικές φορές σου γράφω κ δεν απαντάς.. 
Χωρίς διάθεση παρεξήγησης όλα αυτά.. Ειλικρινά..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και στην γειτονιά μου οσες έχουν μπει δεν έχουν ανοίξει από το Μάϊο του 2020 σίγουρα άδειες μέσα.
> Όπως κενές είναι οι σωλήνες που έχουν περάσει. 
> *Και οι μήνες περνούν έτσι...*


Ότι λέει το bold.. 
Δυστυχώς.. 
Αλλά τι να πούμε και εμείς εδώ..  :Crying:

----------


## junior147

Επίτηδες δεν απάντησα γιατί δεν μου άρεσε λίγο το ύφος σου  :Wink:  
Ας τελειώσει εδώ  :Smile:  


Άλλαξα πάροχο στο ADSL και έπεσε στα χέρια μου ( μου το έστειλε η wind ) ένα moden router Asus N14U και μπορώ να πω ότι είναι πολύ τίμιο ! 
Με την Cosmote ήμουν στα 12000mbps ενώ με την wind στα 13000mpbs , ΑΛΛΑ είδα ότι μέσα στις ρυθμίσεις του router μπορείς να σκαλίσεις λίγο και την γραμμή !! 
Αποτέλεσμα να συγχρονίζει στα 18500mpbs !!!!! και πραγματικό να είναι στα 15500mpbs  δηλαδή γύρω στα 2mb/s και με FastPath 8 ping 

Πριν το αναφέρω και εδώ ήθελα πρώτα να βεβαιωθώ αν είναι σταθερό οπότε μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις η γραμμή δεν έπεσε ποτέ !! 
Οπότε όποιος θέλει και έχει modem που μπορεί να πειράξει λίγο την γραμμή μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει. 
Γιατί άλλο το 1.2mb/s και άλλο 2mb/s.

Άσχετο μεν με VDSL αλλά είναι και αυτό κάτι εναλλακτικό

----------


## nino1908

Σήμερα το πρωί μπήκε με καθυστέρηση σχεδόν χρόνο είχα ακούσει τότε τον εργολάβο να λέει ότι θα μπούνε εναλλάξ στην Άστρους αλλά κλασικά σταμάτησαν απότομα.

Άστρους και βασιλικών

----------


## Mormnak

''Μυρίζει'' παράταση για το 22 η όλη κατάσταση ή έτσι νομίζω μόνο εγώ??   :Razz:  btw...γιατί τα υπόλοιπα καφάο τα οποία ΔΕΝ έχει!! αναλάβει-παρει η Wind δεν γίνεται μια
ανάθεση να τα πάρει άλλος πάροχος και να γίνει δουλίτσα?? Ήρεμα ρωτάω!  :Mad:   :RTFM:  :Whip:

----------


## jkoukos

Οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να τα ζητήσει και να τα αναλάβει. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απαγόρευση ή κόλλημα. Απλά προφανώς δεν υπάρχει θέληση από κανέναν μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## nino1908

Δεν έχω φωτογραφίες αλλά όταν έβαζαν την βάση της καμπίνας παράλληλα έσκαψαν δίπλα και Απέναντι, το φορτηγάκι τούς έγραφε έργα ΟΤΕ

----------


## GregoirX23

> ''Μυρίζει'' παράταση για το 22 η όλη κατάσταση ή έτσι νομίζω μόνο εγώ??   btw...γιατί τα υπόλοιπα καφάο τα οποία ΔΕΝ έχει!! αναλάβει-παρει η Wind δεν γίνεται μια
> ανάθεση να τα πάρει άλλος πάροχος και να γίνει δουλίτσα?? Ήρεμα ρωτάω!


Εμείς εδώ που πρακτικά είμαστε στο 0;

- - - Updated - - -




> Οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να τα ζητήσει και να τα αναλάβει. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απαγόρευση ή κόλλημα. Απλά προφανώς δεν υπάρχει θέληση από κανέναν μέχρι σήμερα.


Άβυσσος η ψυχή των αναθέσεων..  :Whistle:

----------


## nino1908

- - - Updated - - -

Αιμωνος και Βασιλικών

----------


## Eliaskat

Βαζουν νεες καμπινες ή βγαζουν ?

----------


## MrGoose

Στα σημεία που είναι τα σκαψίματα για τις καμπίνες της Wind, έχει κοντά καμπίνα ΟΤΕ;

----------


## GregoirX23

Παίδες λίγο προσοχή με τις εικόνες γιατί στραβολαιμιάζουμε..

----------


## Iris07

> Στα σημεία που είναι τα σκαψίματα για τις καμπίνες της Wind, έχει κοντά καμπίνα ΟΤΕ;


Κανονικά οι VDSL καμπίνες της Wind μπαίνουν δίπλα ή φάτσα στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο από τα καφάο του OTE που θα αναβαθμίσουν..

Μερικές φορές όμως μπορεί μία καμπίνα της Wind να συνδεθεί με 2 καφάο του OTE,
και τότε μπορεί να την βάλουν και πιο μακριά από αυτά, σε άλλο σημείο.

Συνήθως κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 καφάο που θα αναβαθμίσει.

Οι FTTH καμπίνες μπαίνουν όπου βολεύει τον πάροχο που τις βάζει.

----------


## MrGoose

Καλό αυτό, βέβαια σε κάποια σημεία στη Δημοσθένους και Επιδαύρου, και στη διχάλα της Τριπόλεως με Πλάτωνος, στο χάρτη είδα ότι έχει 3 καμπίνες στη σειρά.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλό αυτό, βέβαια σε κάποια σημεία στη Δημοσθένους και Επιδαύρου, και στη διχάλα της Τριπόλεως με Πλάτωνος, στο χάρτη είδα ότι έχει 3 καμπίνες στη σειρά.


Στον χάρτη, μάλλονν μπήκε κατά λάθος 2 φορές η καμπίνα της Wind, από διαφορετικά άτομα..

Υπάρχουν όμως σημεία που μπορείς να δεις 2 καφάο του OTE, το ένα απέναντι από το άλλο!  :Cool: 
+ 1 καμπίνα VDSL.

----------


## nino1908

> Παίδες λίγο προσοχή με τις εικόνες γιατί στραβολαιμιάζουμε..


Θέλει οριζόντια να κρατάω το κινητό θα το έχω υπόψιν την επόμενη φορά

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θέλει οριζόντια να κρατάω το κινητό θα το έχω υπόψιν την επόμενη φορά


Επεξεργασία & περιστροφή;  :Wink:

----------


## nino1908

> Στα σημεία που είναι τα σκαψίματα για τις καμπίνες της Wind, έχει κοντά καμπίνα ΟΤΕ;


Ναι ακριβώς δίπλα

----------


## Iris07

> Θέλει οριζόντια να κρατάω το κινητό θα το έχω υπόψιν την επόμενη φορά


Με τις φωτογραφίες το παθαίνω και εγώ τώρα με το νέο μου κινητό..
Με το παλιό δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα..

Αυτό που κάνω είναι να τις μεταφέρω πρώτα στο PC ή το Laptop, και τις τσεκάρω πως τις εμφανίζει ο Windows Explorer στο Preview.

Εάν τις βγάζει πλάγια απλά τις επιλέγω, και μετά με δεξί κλικ στο Mouse *επιλέγω Rotate* προς την μεριά που θέλουν,
και μετά τις βλέπεις σωστά!

Και τις κάνω μετά Upload..

----------


## nino1908

> Επεξεργασία & περιστροφή;


Το ξέρω της ανεβάζω επί τόπου και βαριέμαι την διαδικασία

- - - Updated - - -




> Με τις φωτογραφίες το παθαίνω και εγώ τώρα με το νέο μου κινητό..
> Με το παλιό δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα..
> 
> Αυτό που κάνω είναι να τις μεταφέρω πρώτα στο PC ή το Laptop, και τις τσεκάρω πως τις εμφανίζει ο Windows Explorer στο Preview.
> 
> Εάν τις βγάζει πλάγια απλά τις επιλέγω, και μετά με δεξί κλικ στο Mouse *επιλέγω Rotate* προς την μεριά που θέλουν,
> και μετά τις βλέπεις σωστά!
> 
> Και τις κάνω μετά Upload..


Θα το κάνω έτσι θα περιμένω να πάω σε pc να γίνει σωστά

- - - Updated - - -

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι μπαίνουν νέες καμπίνες και θέλει ψάξιμο η περιοχή ιδιαίτερα από Αλεξανδρείας μέχρι παλαμηδιου που εκεί μπήκαν ελάχιστες

----------


## Marios74

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αιμωνος και Βασιλικών


Οι δυο κάτω φωτό είναι μάλλον αντικατάσταση "σαπιου" τμήματος χαλκού.... (καμια σχεση με αναβαθμίσεις VDSL - καμπινες)  - (ΕΡΓΑ ΟΤΕ οπως λεει και το χαρτί από πανω)

----------


## Iris07

Κάποια στιγμή πάντως θα πρέπει και ο OTE να ενώσει τις VDSL με τις δικές του!

----------


## nino1908

> Κάποια στιγμή πάντως θα πρέπει και ο OTE να ενώσει τις VDSL με τις δικές του!


Σε κάποιες πρέπει να έχει γίνει όπως στην στην οδό Τριπόλεως το σκάψιμο είχε περάσει απέναντι μέχρι την καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ
Και σε μία στην οδό Άστρους που ήταν από της πρώτες που είχαν μπει είχα δει συνεργείο της wind που έκανε δουλειά

----------


## Mormnak

> Κάποια στιγμή πάντως θα πρέπει και ο OTE να ενώσει τις VDSL με τις δικές του!


Ποια στιγμή...??? (για να τρολάρω λίγο..)  :Razz:   :ROFL:  (Έχει δωθεί χρονοδιάγραμμα παράτασης και γι' αυτό όπως για τις αναθέσεις?   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Fiestanik

Αυτού του τύπου οι καμπίνες λογικά θα αλλαχτούν για να συνδεθούν με της Wind, σωστά;

----------


## endcer

> Σήμερα το πρωί μπήκε με καθυστέρηση σχεδόν χρόνο είχα ακούσει τότε τον εργολάβο να λέει ότι θα μπούνε εναλλάξ στην Άστρους αλλά κλασικά σταμάτησαν απότομα.
> 
> Άστρους και βασιλικών


Η συγκεκριμενη ειναι η 446 - 319 η οποια προοριζοταν για το 2022 .

----------


## Iris07

> Αυτού του τύπου οι καμπίνες λογικά θα αλλαχτούν για να συνδεθούν με της Wind, σωστά;


Εφόσων μιλάμε για καμπίνα VDSL, το σωστό είναι να αλλαχτούν,
και το έχει ζητήσει η Wind να αλλαχτούν όπου χρειάζεται.

Είναι θέμα των συνδέσεων που έχουν εσωτερικά, εάν είναι το παλιό σύστημα με βίδες..
Άσε που όλες αυτές οι παλιές με βίδες είναι σκουριασμένες για τα καλά.

- Πάντως είχα δει κάποια σημεία που είχαν μείνει οι παλιές μαζί με VDSL.

Αυτό μπορεί να επηρεάζει ελαφρά την ταχύτητα, αλλά πιστεύω ο OTE θα τις αλλάξει όλες σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## junior147

> Αυτού του τύπου οι καμπίνες λογικά θα αλλαχτούν για να συνδεθούν με της Wind, σωστά;


ναι συνήθως τις αλλάζουν και στα Σεπόλια έχουν αλλάξει μερικές όπως και την δικιά μου

----------


## nino1908

> Η συγκεκριμενη ειναι η 446 - 319 η οποια προοριζοταν για το 2022 .


Λογικά υπάρχουν και άλλες που γίνονται τώρα

----------


## endcer

Ναι μια χαρα γιατι σε μια απο αυτες ειμαι και εγω  :Razz:  

Ειναι για super vectoring αν θυμαμαι καλα με ταχυτητες μεχρι 300 mbps . 

Μας ειχανε βαλει προσφατα στην λιστα για Q1 2022 αλλα μπορει να ειμαστε τυχεροι .

----------


## Iris07

Eεππ.. 200 όχι 300..  :Cool:

----------


## Serj7

> ναι συνήθως τις αλλάζουν και στα Σεπόλια έχουν αλλάξει μερικές όπως και την δικιά μου


Ααααχχχχ αυτή η καημένη η πράσινη είναι η δικια μου χαχαχα!!!

----------


## Iris07

Αυτή είναι σε καλή κατάσταση..
όχι σαν τις δικές μας!  :Laughing: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Serj7

> Αυτή είναι σε καλή κατάσταση..
> όχι σαν τις δικές μας! 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i16384!8i8192



Εντάξει εσάς είναι έργο τέχνης !!!

----------


## sgatz

Η 440 για πότε είναι να παραδοθεί ξέρουμε? Βάσει ΕΕΤΤ γιατί την πραγματική ημερομηνία παράδοσης μόνο ο Θεός την ξέρει...

----------


## Iris07

Εως Q3/2021 .. υποτίθεται..

----------


## hmoiratoxei

Καλημέρα, έχουμε φτάσει στο 2021 και η δικιά μου διεύθυνση δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα excel ανάθεσης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα δω καλή γραμμή internet ποτέ?

----------


## Iris07

Το καφάο σου είναι κοντά στο A/K ?
Για πες 2 δρόμους κάθετους, κοντά σου..

Κανονικά κάποια στιγμή όλοι πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν..
Νομίζω ότι η ΕΕ έχει δώσει μία διορία εως το 2025..

Απλά κοίτα και κανέναν εναλλακτικό τρόπο, για τώρα.

Εγώ π.χ με εύκολο τρόπο έχω δει πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα τώρα, με πρόσβαση από κινητή τηλεφωνία.
Έχουν βελτιωθεί σημαντικά δηλαδή στην περιοχή μου, οι συνθήκες λήψης.. (Cosmote τουλάχιστον)

* Παίζω με την προσφορά για Unlimited της Cosmote και βλέπω ταχύτητες άνω των 100 Mbps..  :Cool: 

Οπότε ίσως και το Booster να είναι καλή επιλογή τώρα..

----------


## Fiestanik

Βρήκα μια παλιά δημοσίευση που αναφερόταν στις αναθέσεις και για τον Κολωνό-Σεπόλια έλεγε Q1 20*19*.
Και τώρα είμαστε Q3 2021.
Για κλάμματα...

----------


## hmoiratoxei

ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ- ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑΣ. Όσο για τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο freetoconnect και δεν μπορούσα να βάλω. Το booster που αναφέρεις τι είναι? Και με το unlimited της cosmote, εννοείς το gigamax? Υπάρχει σταθερότητα σε μια τέτοια γραμμή?

----------


## junior147

> ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ- ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑΣ. Όσο για τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο freetoconnect και δεν μπορούσα να βάλω. Το booster που αναφέρεις τι είναι? Και με το unlimited της cosmote, εννοείς το gigamax? Υπάρχει σταθερότητα σε μια τέτοια γραμμή?


Απο περιέργεια και μόνο γιατί δεν μπόρεσες ;;

----------


## Iris07

@ hmoiratoxei

Για το Booster δες εδώ:
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html

Έχουμε και ειδικό θέμα κάπου εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

To Unlimited ναι, βασικά είναι επιλογές από εδώ:
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...unlimited.html

Τώρα έχω βάλει την προσφορά για το WhatsUp
https://www.whatsup.gr/paketa/paketa...eriorista-data

για να δω πως πάει το δίκτυο σε κανονικές συνθήκες..  :Cool: 
και πάει πολύ καλά θα έλεγα.. 3 μέρες τώρα βλέπω ταχύτητες πάνω από 100 Mbps αν και στο σπίτι είμαι κάπως μακριά από την κεραία.. (2/4 μπάρες σήμα)

Όταν πήγα δίπλα στην κεραία, έπιασα 800 Mbps σε 5G!!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ- ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑΣ. Όσο για τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο freetoconnect και δεν μπορούσα να βάλω. Το booster που αναφέρεις τι είναι? Και με το unlimited της cosmote, εννοείς το gigamax? Υπάρχει σταθερότητα σε μια τέτοια γραμμή?


Απ' ότι βλέπω δεν είσαι κοντά στο A/K..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...67!4d23.709778

Οπότε αυτό που ελπίζεις είναι να μπει η καμπίνα σου σε κάποια από τις ετήσιες αναθέσεις που βγαίνουν στην EETT.

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/

----------


## hmoiratoxei

> Απο περιέργεια και μόνο γιατί δεν μπόρεσες ;;


Ο μηχανικός μου είπε ότι δεν "βλέπω" την κεραία τους απο την ταράτσα μου. Παρ'όλα αυτά έβλεπε το δίκτυο και ήταν προβληματισμένος... Ελπίζω να ήξερε τι έκανε.

- - - Updated - - -




> @ hmoiratoxei
> 
> Για το Booster δες εδώ:
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
> 
> Έχουμε και ειδικό θέμα κάπου εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/...B5%CE%B9%CF%82
> 
> To Unlimited ναι, βασικά είναι επιλογές από εδώ:
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## MrGoose

> ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ- ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑΣ. Όσο για τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο freetoconnect και δεν μπορούσα να βάλω. Το booster που αναφέρεις τι είναι? Και με το unlimited της cosmote, εννοείς το gigamax? Υπάρχει σταθερότητα σε μια τέτοια γραμμή?


Επειδή μένει η γιαγιά μου εκεί κοντά, έχω δει ότι έχουν βάλει καμπίνα Wind στη Μερόπης και Μύλλων (Στο αδιέξοδο).

----------


## nino1908

Τριπόλεως και βασιλικών
Βασιλικών και αίμονος
Τριπόλεως 34

----------


## endcer

Ελαα να παιρνουν φωτια τα συνεργεια της Wind χαχα .. Θα χει πλακα να μας ερθει το VDSL νωριτερα απο τους υπολοιπους εμας που προοριζομασταν για το 2022 + .

----------


## nino1908

> Ελαα να παιρνουν φωτια τα συνεργεια της Wind χαχα .. Θα χει πλακα να μας ερθει το VDSL νωριτερα απο τους υπολοιπους εμας που προοριζομασταν για το 2022 + .


υποτίθεται για κολωνο είναι για φέτος να δώσουν

----------


## endcer

> υποτίθεται για κολωνο είναι για φέτος να δώσουν


Οι 3 καμπινες που ποσταρες ειναι για 2022+.

----------


## Iris07

Από την περσινή ετήσια ανάθεση..

446-215446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ215FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-307446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ307FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-311446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ311FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-312446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ312FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-319446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ319SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-320446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ320SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-323446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ323SuperVectoringQ1 2022
Τουλάχιστον να τελείωσουν νωρίτερα τις άλλες, που κάθονται 1 χρόνο..

----------


## nino1908

Οπότε έχουμε ο βασικός κορμός να μην έχει τελειώσει ακόμα και τα έργα που ήταν να γίνουν του χρόνου να έρχονται νωρίτερα.
Θα τελειώσουν όλα μαζί να μην μείνει κανένας παραπονεμένος

----------


## Iris07

Μπα.. όπως και στο κέντρο η Wind άρχισε να δίνει συνδέσεις από κάποιες καμπίνες.. 
όχι όλες μαζί..

Η δική σας περιοχή είναι ακόμη πιο μεγάλη..
θα πάνε σιγά-σιγά τα πράγματα..  :Cool:

----------


## sgatz

Τώρα δηλαδή η καμπίνα που ποσταρε ο nino 1908 είναι προσφάτως τοποθετημένη ή ενεργοποιήθηκε πλήρως? Γιατί αν είναι το δεύτερο είναι καλό νέο

----------


## GregoirX23

> Από την περσινή ετήσια ανάθεση..
> 
> 446-215446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ215FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-307446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ307FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-311446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ311FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-312446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ312FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-319446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ319SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-320446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ320SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-323446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ323SuperVectoringQ1 2022
> Τουλάχιστον να τελείωσουν νωρίτερα τις άλλες, που κάθονται 1 χρόνο..


Γενικά ποια περιοχή θεωρείς ότι είναι πιο κοντά στο τελείωμα;

----------


## Iris07

Θα σε στεναχωρήσω..
με ότι διαβάζω και έχω δει..

Κατά σειρά νομίζω πάνε.. Κέντρο, Κολωνός, Πατήσια, Κεραμεικός..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Θα σε στεναχωρήσω..
> με ότι διαβάζω και έχω δει..
> 
> Κατά σειρά νομίζω πάνε.. Κέντρο, Κολωνός, Πατήσια, Κεραμεικός..


Iris για τις ενεργοποιήσεις εννοείς για όλα τα είδη συνδέσεων ή μόνο για vDSL;

Για τα Πατήσια θα μας έβαζα τελευταίους αλλά οκ...

----------


## Iris07

Μιλάω γενικά για όλα τα είδη συνδέσεων..
αλλά γενικά το FTTH μάλλον το δίνουν πρώτα, απ' ότι έχουμε δει έως τώρα..

Τον Κεραμεικό τον έβαλα τελευταίο, γιατί δεν έχουν μπει ούτε καμπίνες στα Πετράλωνα,
και αναρωτιέμαι που έχει σκαλώσει πάλι το πράγμα..

ενώ σε εμάς βάλανε και τις VDSL και έχουν δώσει και ρεύμα.

Βέβαια στα έργα είναι πολύ φλου η Wind..
εκεί που νομίζεις ότι τελειώνει κάπου μπορεί να εξαφανιστεί για καιρό..

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως θα είδες το κέντρο το είχανε για Q3 2021,
ενώ ήδη άρχισαν να δίνουν κάποιες FTTH..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μιλάω γενικά για όλα τα είδη συνδέσεων..
> αλλά γενικά το FTTH μάλλον το δίνουν πρώτα, απ' ότι έχουμε δει έως τώρα..
> 
> Τον Κεραμεικό τον έβαλα τελευταίο, γιατί δεν έχουν μπει ούτε καμπίνες στα Πετράλωνα,
> και αναρωτιέμαι που έχει σκαλώσει πάλι το πράγμα..
> 
> ενώ σε εμάς βάλανε και τις VDSL και έχουν δώσει και ρεύμα.
> 
> Βέβαια στα έργα είναι πολύ φλου η Wind..
> ...


Θα έλεγα καλά κρασιά..  :Drunk:  Αλλά πραγματικά έχω κουραστεί να το λέω.. Οπότε στεναχώρησε με..  :Razz: 
Ώρες ώρες με πιάνει πάλι βέβαια.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, υγεία..  :Wink:  Απλά ρώτησα να δω ποια περιοχή είναι πιο κοντά στη finish line.. 
Αλήθεια, διευκρίνισε λίγο το "κέντρο".. Περιοχές; Άλλες; 
Η γενικά μιλάς σαν εικόνα/πλάνο;

Από την άλλη το ftth νομίζω είναι πιο εύκολο/οικονομικότερο (για τους παρόχους) να στηθεί σαν υποδομή και το μέλλον γενικότερα.. Και εμείς περιμένουμε vdsl.. Aκόμα.. 
Το πως θα περάσει στο σπίτι, άλλη ιστορία.. Επίσης άλλη ιστορία τα πακέτα του & το πως αφήνεις το backup του χαλκού.. 
Ίσως μελλοντικά αν στρώσουν τα πράγματα στο ftth και στα πακέτα κινητής να αλλάξει αυτό με τη "φοβία" του πως αφήνεις το χαλκό.. 
Εδώ τώρα στο ftth έχουμε 2 σενάρια.. Περιοχές μόνο με ftth και περιοχές και με τα 2.. 
Σε περιοχές και με τα 2, λογικά η διάθεση θα γίνεται ταυτόχρονα; Αν έχουν μπει και οι αντίστοιχες καμπίνες.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Iris για τις ενεργοποιήσεις εννοείς για όλα τα είδη συνδέσεων ή μόνο για vDSL;
> 
> Για τα Πατήσια θα μας έβαζα *τελευταίους* αλλά οκ...


Why?  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

> Αλήθεια, διευκρίνισε λίγο το "κέντρο".. Περιοχές; Άλλες;


Λέω για τα μικρά A/K που έχει η Wind, Ακαδημίας, Ομόνοια, εκεί γύρω..

----------


## Serj7

Πρέπει να υπάρχει κινητικότητα !! Παρατήρησα κορδέλες μεταξύ καμπίνας vdsl  wind και καμπίνας ΟΤΕ σε 2 τέτοια σημεία !!
Το ένα είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά στην Λένορμαν και το άλλο Ξανθίππης και Κρέοντος γωνία 
Άρα κάτι γίνεται!!

----------


## sgatz

Μακάρι γιατί χάθηκαν τόσοι μήνες άσκοπα... Εξαφανισμένοι ήταν

----------


## nino1908

> Πρέπει να υπάρχει κινητικότητα !! Παρατήρησα κορδέλες μεταξύ καμπίνας vdsl  wind και καμπίνας ΟΤΕ σε 2 τέτοια σημεία !!
> Το ένα είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά στην Λένορμαν και το άλλο Ξανθίππης και Κρέοντος γωνία 
> Άρα κάτι γίνεται!!


Ξανθίππης και Κρέοντος το είδα και εγώ.και για χιλιοστή φορά σκάβουν στο ίδιο σημείο απέναντι από την καμπίνα της wind Άστρους και βιαντος έργα ΟΤΕ. το ωραίο είναι ότι στο street view φαίνεται να γίνονται πάλι εργασίες

----------


## junior147

Με ενημέρωσαν ότι κάνουν έργα και περνούσαν καλώδιο στην καμπίνα που είναι μπροστά στο γαλαξία στο μετρό. 
Αν είδε κανείς κάτι να μας πει γιατί εγώ λείπω για δουλειές και δεν έχω δει κάτι

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ σήμερα το πρωί που ήρθα γραφείο, είδα στην Λεωφόρο Αθηνών και Παλαμηδίου 2 εργάτες να σκάβουν μπροστά από την καμπίνα της Wind (ήταν και ανοιχτή η καμπίνα).

----------


## dpthr33

> Με ενημέρωσαν ότι κάνουν έργα και περνούσαν καλώδιο στην καμπίνα που είναι μπροστά στο γαλαξία στο μετρό. 
> Αν είδε κανείς κάτι να μας πει γιατί εγώ λείπω για δουλειές και δεν έχω δει κάτι


Όντως τους είδα και εγώ περνώντας μπροστά από τον Γαλαξία στο μετρό. Δεν σταμάτησα δυστυχώς να ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς έφτιαχναν.

----------


## nino1908

Έχω δεί και σε άλλες καμπίνες παρόμοια.
Ξέρουμε το εννοεί ο ποιητής;

----------


## Serj7

> Έχω δεί και σε άλλες καμπίνες παρόμοια.
> Ξέρουμε το εννοεί ο ποιητής;


https://www.newsbomb.gr/ellada/story...ima-ston-toixo

----------


## nino1908

> https://www.newsbomb.gr/ellada/story...ima-ston-toixo


Όσο ζεις μαθαίνεις.Για την ώρα είναι το μοναδικό χωρίς μουτζουρες

----------


## Mormnak

Ούτε μια ενημέρωση δεν μπορούνε να κάνουνε στο site τους....Πάροχοι σου λέει μετά...*ΜΑΥΡΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ!*   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iris07

Καλά, θέλεις και εσύ κάθε μήνα να κάνουν ενημέρωση στην βάση τους ??  :Razz:

----------


## MrGoose

Το είδα σήμερα Μύλων και Δημοσθένους γωνία, για την καμπίνα 308 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πρόκειται για την καμπίνα φωτογραφία.

----------


## Kostinos

> Το είδα σήμερα Μύλων και Δημοσθένους γωνία, για την καμπίνα 308 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πρόκειται για την καμπίνα φωτογραφία.


Στη φώτο λέει 338  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## MrGoose

> Στη φώτο λέει 338


Όντως; Γράψε άκυρο τότε. Απλά όταν τα διάλεγα τα αρχεία, δεν μπορούσα να τα δω, και δεν θυμόμουν τι έγραφε.

----------


## atropa

σε μεγάλο κομμάτι της δημοσθενους έχει κορδέλες για έργα οπτικών ινών της wind όπως και στην μοναστηρίου, αργους και ναυπλιου.
εδω εξω απο το σπιτι μου εχει και της κουλουρες..!!  :Worthy:

----------


## Iris07

Ααα εσείς έχετε το Bobcat τώρα..  :Cool: 

Άντε να τελειώσουν εκεί, να έρθουν και από εμάς!  :Cool:

----------


## junior147

Εγώ θα πω καλό 22 και προς καλοκαιράκι !

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ δεν ελπίζω σε τίποτα στο ΑΚ Πατήσια... κάτω από την Πατησίων και πάνω από την Αχαρνών...!!

----------


## nino1908

Back to the future βλέπω για οπτικές ίνες και νόμιζα ότι διάβαζα τα πρώτα post πριν 3,4 χρόνια,δεν τελειώσαμε με τα σκαψίματα;

----------


## Iris07

Όπως φαίνεται δεν είχαν γίνει όλα..  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

το ειχα αναφερει οτι δεν εχουν τελειωσει ακομα τα σκαψιματα....

εχουμε μελλον....

----------


## Kostinos

@Iris07 Εγώ λέω να πάρετε τσουγκράνες κι να σκάψετε εσείς θα είχατε τελειώσει κι θα είχατε κι G-fast :Razz:  :Laughing:   :One thumb up:   :Onfire: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Όπως φαίνεται δεν είχαν γίνει όλα..


Α νε πρέπει να γίνουν παράλληλα δίκτυα σε παράλληλους δρόμους  :One thumb up:  :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

Έπειτα από πολλές διακοπές στην σύνδεση , και υψηλό ping , κάλεσα στην εξυπηρέτηση , εκεί μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν 30αρα γραμμή με 3 upload ...

Τι στο καλό ??

----------


## akiss

> Έπειτα από πολλές διακοπές στην σύνδεση , και υψηλό ping , κάλεσα στην εξυπηρέτηση , εκεί μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν 30αρα γραμμή με 3 upload ...
> 
> Τι στο καλό ??


 :Worthy:

----------


## junior147

Που είσαι ακριβώς και σου δώσανε αυτήν την επιλογή ;

----------


## Eliaskat

Μηνοδότου

----------


## nino1908

> Μηνοδότου


Μια καμπίνα οδός Άργους βλέπω σε εσένα . Ελπίζω να ισχύει

----------


## Eliaskat

εχει καποιος αλλος στην γειτονια προβλημα με το internet (Voda)  ?

συνέχεια αποσυνδέσεις, μοο επιβεβαιωσαν το 30αρι... με 3 upload

θα στειλουν τεχνικο λει...

----------


## Iris07

Από το A/K είσαι μακριά..

Η καμπίνα μάλλον δεν δουλεύει ακόμη..

Χλωμό το βλέπω..

----------


## junior147

> εχει καποιος αλλος στην γειτονια προβλημα με το internet (Voda)  ?
> 
> συνέχεια αποσυνδέσεις, μοο επιβεβαιωσαν το 30αρι... με 3 upload
> 
> θα στειλουν τεχνικο λει...


Πρέπει να είναι γενικό το φαινόμενο γιατί διαβάζω και στο insomnia ότι έχουν αποσυνδέσεις με vodafone.

Σε τι τιμή σου αφήνουν το 30αρη ;

----------


## Eliaskat

δεν με πηραν απο το εμπορικο τμημα.... 

απο το τεχνικο τμημα μου επιβεβαιωσαν την διαθεσιμοτητα..

@Iris07 και εγω πιστευω οτι λενε βλακείες ...  

Εγγυημενα λει 25 down 2 up ...

τιμη περιμενω....

----------


## Fiestanik

> εχει καποιος αλλος στην γειτονια προβλημα με το internet (Voda) ?
> 
> συνέχεια αποσυνδέσεις,


Παρομοίως, την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μας ρήμαξε η κόκκινη.

----------


## Eliaskat

και τελικα τι εγινε ?

----------


## nino1908

Μια γειτόνισσα πριν μέρες είχε πάρει την voba για βλάβη και τους έβριζε την άκουγα από την απέναντι πολυκατοικία,τι ακούνε και αυτά τα παιδιά...

----------


## mxlssgm

Σκάβουν εδώ και 2 μέρες άργους , δημοσθένους και είδα δύο τρεις καμπίνες καινούργιες wind εκεί τριγύρω.

----------


## Fiestanik

Έφτιαξε απο μόνο του. Προσπάθησα να επικοινωνήσω με το τεχνικό τμήμα, αλλά είχε χρόνο αναμονής 20 λεπτά και το έκλεισα.

----------


## nino1908

Ετεοκλεους , Δημοσθένους ,αιμωνος

----------


## Iris07

Ουυυ μιά χαρά σκάψανε τον δρόμο εκεί.. 
ούτε αυτοκίνητα ούτε τίποτα..  :Cool:

----------


## MrGoose

Για Αλαμάνας προβλέπεται τίποτα, ή κατουρήσαμε στο πηγάδι;

----------


## Thanos71

Σήμερα 20-4-21. Δημοσθένους.

----------


## nino1908

> Ουυυ μιά χαρά σκάψανε τον δρόμο εκεί.. 
> ούτε αυτοκίνητα ούτε τίποτα..


Από τα καλά του Κολωνού όποτε είναι για εργασίες τα αυτοκίνητα εξαφανίζονται

- - - Updated - - -

Αιμωνος και Τριπόλεως.Υποψιν ότι στην οδό Τριπόλεως έχει γίνει νέα ασφαλτόστρωση πριν ένα χρόνο οπότε δεν παίζει ρόλο τα έργα οδοποιίας που κάνει ο δήμος Αθηναίων θα περάσει η wind όποτε μπορεί να καταστρέφει τους δρόμους

----------


## Iris07

Ψιλο-πανικός γίνεται!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Σε κάποια σημεία στον Κολωνό πρώτα έσκαψε και μετά έβαλε της καμπίνες και σε κάποια άλλα πρώτα έβαλε καμπίνες και τώρα σκάβει.πφφφφ ούτε φέτος δεν θα έχουμε vdsl είναι πολύ πίσω τα έργα

----------


## endcer

Γινεται κυριολεκτικα της μουρλης .. Σε 3 μερες τα σκαψανε ολα .

Αν δεν μαλ***ταν η wind θα ειχαμε VDSL απο το 2016 οπως αρμοζει σε ενα ανεπτυγμενο κρατος και μελος της ισχυροτερης οικονομικης ζωνης στον πλανητη .

----------


## Iris07

> Σε κάποια σημεία στον Κολωνό πρώτα έσκαψε και μετά έβαλε της καμπίνες και σε κάποια άλλα πρώτα έβαλε καμπίνες και τώρα σκάβει.πφφφφ ούτε φέτος δεν θα έχουμε vdsl είναι πολύ πίσω τα έργα


Πλέον δεν έχει σημασία με ποιά σειρά γίνονται τα έργα..
αρκεί να γίνονται έργα!  :Cool: 

Και σε εμάς δεν έχουν σκάψει παντού για σωλήνες,
αλλά βάλανε τις καμπίνες και ήρθε άμεσα και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και έδωσε και ρεύμα!

Αυτό κάποτε έλεγε η Wind μπορούσε να πάρει και 6 μήνες..

Το ζήτημα τώρα σε εσάς ήταν να ξέρατε σε πόσους δρόμους έχουν περάσει και οπτικές ίνες μέσα από τους σωλήνες που υπάρχουν..

- - - Updated - - -

endcer, σωστά τα λες!

1.5 - 2 χρόνια χάθηκαν για πλάκα..

----------


## atropa

Επιτέλους βρήκα κάποιον που έδειχνε να ήξερε στα έργα της Wind στη δημοσθενους.

με βάση τα λεγόμενα του μέσα σε ενα μήνα πρέπει να έχουν τελειώσει ολα τα σκαψίματα στον κολωνο γιατι τόσο τουε έδωσε άδεια ο δήμος. 
το έργο πρέπει να παραδοθεί μέχρι τον ιουνιο απ όσο μου είπε. 
ενεργοποιήσεις πάλι με τα λεγόμενα του στα μέσα καλοκαιριού γιατί λέει πρέπει να ρεφάρουν τα έξοδα με έσοδα απο συνδέσεις.

δε ξέρω αν ισχύουν όλα αυτά αλλά το καφαο έξω απο το σπίτι μου είναι εξοπλισμένο..

----------


## Iris07

> Επιτέλους βρήκα κάποιον που έδειχνε να ήξερε στα έργα της Wind στη δημοσθενους.
> 
> με βάση τα λεγόμενα του μέσα σε ενα μήνα πρέπει να έχουν τελειώσει ολα τα σκαψίματα στον κολωνο γιατι τόσο τουε έδωσε άδεια ο δήμος. 
> το έργο πρέπει να παραδοθεί μέχρι τον ιουνιο απ όσο μου είπε. 
> ενεργοποιήσεις πάλι με τα λεγόμενα του στα μέσα καλοκαιριού γιατί λέει πρέπει να ρεφάρουν τα έξοδα με έσοδα απο συνδέσεις.
> 
> δε ξέρω αν ισχύουν όλα αυτά αλλά το καφαο έξω απο το σπίτι μου είναι εξοπλισμένο..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 226922


Μπράβο!!

Και έψαχνα μία φώτο με ανοικτή την καμπίνα της Wind!!  :One thumb up: 

Όπως βλέπουμε έχει βάλει και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ το ρολόι!
Και από κάτω από το ρολόι θα έρθουν τα καλώδια από το καφάο του OTE..

Εκεί που είναι το χάρτινο κουτί μπαίνουν μπαταρίες για το UPS.

----------


## Mormnak

> Επιτέλους βρήκα κάποιον που έδειχνε να ήξερε στα έργα της Wind στη δημοσθενους.
> 
> με βάση τα λεγόμενα του μέσα σε ενα μήνα πρέπει να έχουν τελειώσει ολα τα σκαψίματα στον κολωνο γιατι τόσο τουε έδωσε άδεια ο δήμος. 
> το έργο πρέπει να παραδοθεί μέχρι τον ιουνιο απ όσο μου είπε. 
> ενεργοποιήσεις πάλι με τα λεγόμενα του στα *μέσα καλοκαιριού γιατί λέει πρέπει να ρεφάρουν τα έξοδα με έσοδα απο συνδέσεις.
> *
> δε ξέρω αν ισχύουν όλα αυτά αλλά το καφαο έξω απο το σπίτι μου είναι εξοπλισμένο..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 226922


Τι πράγμα λέει? Δηλαδή αν δεν....θα τις έχουνε σαν διακοσμητικές?  :ROFL:  Λαδάκι να τις περάσουνε γιατί έρχεται καλοκαίρι να κάνουνε ωραίο μαύρισμα...  :Laughing:

----------


## atropa

κρατάω μικρο καλάθι αν ισχύουν οι ημερομηνίες που μου είπε. 
από την άλλη ο ρομαντικός μέσα μου θέλει να ελπίζει οτι ετσι θα ειναι...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Μας βλέπω να μένουν οι καμπίνες στα Πατήσια άδειες άμα δεν βρουν λεφτά από νέες συνδέσεις!!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Ευτυχώς πάντως που έδωσε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ρεύμα..
γιατί είχαν πει χωρίς ρεύμα δεν βάζουν εξοπλισμό μέσα στο καλοκαίρι..  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μας βλέπω να μένουν οι καμπίνες στα Πατήσια άδειες άμα δεν βρουν λεφτά από νέες συνδέσεις!!  
> 
> Ευτυχώς πάντως που έδωσε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ρεύμα..
> γιατί είχαν πει χωρίς ρεύμα δεν βάζουν εξοπλισμό μέσα στο καλοκαίρι..


Με την ατυχία που έχουμε, δε βλέπω κάτι διαφορετικό... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε..  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Πάνω στο καφαο τι έχει λάδι μηχανής; Μάλλον το βάζουν στις καμπίνες να ανεβάσουν επιδόσεις ????
Τουλάχιστον ακούσαμε από κάποιον υπεύθυνο την πορεία των έργων, φτάνει όμως να δουλέψουν όπως πρέπει και μην εξαφανιστούν

- - - Updated - - -

Βλέπω και η καμπίνα οδό ετεοκλεους έχει και αυτή εξοπλισμό

----------


## Iris07

> Πάνω στο καφαο τι έχει λάδι μηχανής; Μάλλον το βάζουν στις καμπίνες να ανεβάσουν επιδόσεις ????


Βαλβολίνες & ATF
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/18623216/Sh...TF-AX-1lt.html

Ποιός ξέρει που το βάζουν..  :Cool:

----------


## Kostinos

> Βαλβολίνες & ATF
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/18623216/Sh...TF-AX-1lt.html
> 
> Ποιός ξέρει που το βάζουν..


Το βάζουν στίς μικροσοληνώσεις για να περνάν καλώδια ποίο εύκολα  :Laughing:  :Razz:  :Cool: 
Τούς βάζουν κι σώς για να γλιστράνε :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το βάζουν στίς μικροσοληνώσεις για να περνάν καλώδια ποίο εύκολα 
> Τούς βάζουν κι σώς για να γλιστράνε


!!!

https://youtu.be/c8PgrvTrwAM

----------


## nino1908

Έναν πρόχειρο χάρτη για την πορεία των έργων, νέες κορδέλες δεν είδα..

----------


## MrGoose

Στην Δημοσθένους και Αλεξανδρείας στη γωνία, θα βάλουν φρεάτιο ή θα βάλουν κάποια καμπίνα; Γιατί είχα δει κάτι σωλήνες να εξέχουν.

----------


## Iris07

Τα φρεάτια συνήθως τα βάζουν στον δρόμο..

Αν δεις σωλήνες να εξέχουν στον δρόμο μάλλον είναι για φρεάτιο..
αλλά σπάνια μπορεί και να τους κόψουν, και να βάλουν ενώσεις με κάποιους άλλους μεταξύ τους.. 
και να τους θάψουν μετά.

Ορίστε ένα παράδειγμα με ενώσεις..

 

- - - Updated - - -




> Έναν πρόχειρο χάρτη για την πορεία των έργων, νέες κορδέλες δεν είδα..


Ενδιαφέρουσες και αυτές οι φωτογραφίες..
Δεν είχα πετύχει έως τώρα την Wind να σκάβει μέχρι μπροστά στο καφάο του OTE!!  :Wink: 

Βλέπω πολύ πράγμα από σωλήνες!  :Cool:

----------


## mxlssgm

Τριπόλεως αίμωνος ετεοκλέους και Δημοσθένους πριν από λίγο που είδα γίνεται δουλειά.

----------


## Kostinos

> Τα φρεάτια συνήθως τα βάζουν στον δρόμο..
> 
> Αν δεις σωλήνες να εξέχουν στον δρόμο μάλλον είναι για φρεάτιο..
> αλλά σπάνια μπορεί και να τους κόψουν, και να βάλουν ενώσεις με κάποιους άλλους μεταξύ τους.. 
> και να τους θάψουν μετά.
> 
> Ορίστε ένα παράδειγμα με ενώσεις..
> 
>  
> ...


Δέν τους κόβουν απλά τους σκίζουν ο κίτρινος τις wind όπου βλέπεις είναι λεπτός σαν τσιγαρόχαρτο ΄αν θέλει μπορεί να βάλει κι Ftth άν δεις σε ένα σοληνάκι έχει μία μούφα κι συνδέετε κάθετα  μέ κάποιο άλλο απλά η wind κάνει κι futerproofing γιατί η wind δεν είναι πΟΤΕ :Razz:  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Έναν πρόχειρο χάρτη για την πορεία των έργων, νέες κορδέλες δεν είδα..


Στιν τρίτη φώτο έχουν βάλει καινούριο καφάο...Κάποιος φούρνος θα γκρεμίστηκε :Very Happy: 

@Iris07 Σκέψου ότι στην αρχή βάζανε το kv μετά απο 2-3μήνες έρχωτανε το ρεύμα κι άλλο τόσο για να συνδέσουν καφάο ΟΤΕ με wind kv κι OTE όποτε το θυμόταν γα να βάλει κανα καινούριο καφάο όπου έπρεπε εκτός κι αν ήταν κέντρο, σκέψου οτι τους κάνανε εγχείριση η αποοοο το πλάι στη βάση ή απο το κέντρο :Razz:  :Cool:  :Laughing:  :Bless:

----------


## junior147

Ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν στην Κρέωντος έχουν περάσει οπτικές ; 
Κοντά στο σταθμό μετρό εννοώ

----------


## nino1908

Στην 3φωτο που πάνε προς το καφαο του ΟΤΕ χρειάζονται τόσα σκαψίματα για να συνδεθεί;

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό ξανακοίταγα τώρα!  :Cool: 
Πολλά μου φαίνονται εκεί!

Άντε 2-3 σωλήνες να περάσουν τα καλώδια του "OTE" θα έλεγα φτάνουν..
1 αυλάκι ανοίγουν..

- - - Updated - - -

 

π.χ αυτό είναι από έργα της Vodafone στην Κυψέλη..

Όταν τελειώσουν θα δεις τι ακριβώς θα κάνουν εκεί.. 
μήπως κανένα φρεάτιο..

----------


## nino1908

> Αυτό ξανακοίταγα τώρα! 
> Πολλά μου φαίνονται εκεί!
> 
> Άντε 2-3 σωλήνες να περάσουν τα καλώδια του "OTE" θα έλεγα φτάνουν..
> 1 αυλάκι ανοίγουν..
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν τελειώσουν θα δεις τι ακριβώς θα κάνουν εκεί.. 
> μήπως κανένα φρεάτιο..


Φαίνεται σαν να μπερδεύτηκαν δεν ήξεραν ακριβώς τι να κάνουν - :Smile: 
Θα περάσω ξανά να δω γιατί αν είναι σε κάθε σύνδεση να γίνεται αυτό θα λεμε δρόμους είχαμε.. - :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ανεβαίνουν από βασιλικών και σταματάνε στην γωνία με Άστρους.
Η καμπίνα είναι Ναυπλίου 47.
Τα περίεργα σκαψίματα για το καφαο του ΟΤΕ το άνοιξαν οπότε θα γίνει φρεάτιο εκεί.
Και από ότι είδα Τριπόλεως και Αλαμάνας θα γίνει φρεάτιο εκεί και μάλλον θα συνεχίσουν Αλαμάνας.

----------


## MrGoose

> Φαίνεται σαν να μπερδεύτηκαν δεν ήξεραν ακριβώς τι να κάνουν -
> Θα περάσω ξανά να δω γιατί αν είναι σε κάθε σύνδεση να γίνεται αυτό θα λεμε δρόμους είχαμε.. -
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ανεβαίνουν από βασιλικών και σταματάνε στην γωνία με Άστρους.
> Η καμπίνα είναι Ναυπλίου 47.
> Τα περίεργα σκαψίματα για το καφαο του ΟΤΕ το άνοιξαν οπότε θα γίνει φρεάτιο εκεί.
> Και από ότι είδα Τριπόλεως και Αλαμάνας θα γίνει φρεάτιο εκεί και μάλλον θα συνεχίσουν Αλαμάνας.


Αν συνεχίσουν Αλαμάνας, μια χαρά. Θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## Fiestanik

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα ανέβουν πάνω απο τη Λένορμαν.

----------


## MrGoose

> Άντε να δούμε πότε θα ανέβουν πάνω απο τη Λένορμαν.


Πάνω από Λένορμαν σε ποιο σημείο;
Γιατί Επιδαύρου και Πέτρας έσκαβαν το καλοκαίρι του 2019 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## junior147

> Άντε να δούμε πότε θα ανέβουν πάνω απο τη Λένορμαν.


Και εγώ αυτό περιμένω πότε θα φτάσει στο μετρό !

----------


## nino1908

> Πάνω από Λένορμαν σε ποιο σημείο;
> Γιατί Επιδαύρου και Πέτρας έσκαβαν το καλοκαίρι του 2019 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Σωστά αλλά έσκαψαν ένα μικρό κομμάτι και μετά εξαφανίστηκαν.τωρα φαίνεται να προσπαθεί να τελειώσει με τον Κολωνό από την κάτω πλευρά υπάρχουν έργα σε μεγάλη έκταση,ισως ολοκληρώσει για να ανέβει από την πάνω πλευρά

----------


## nplatis

Ε, και στις καμπίνες κάπως έτσι πήγε η δουλειά νομίζω, πρώτα κάτω από τη Λένορμαν και μετά επάνω.

----------


## Serj7

> Ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν στην Κρέωντος έχουν περάσει οπτικές ; 
> Κοντά στο σταθμό μετρό εννοώ


Εγώ νομίζω πως έχουν κάνει έργα (σαν κάτοικος στην Κρέοντος και γω) πριν κάποια χρόνια. Φαίνεται δηλαδή και το αντίστοιχο μικρό αυλάκι ασφαλτοστρωσης. Τώρα να μην έχουν κάνει θα δείξει χαχα

----------


## Fiestanik

> Πάνω από Λένορμαν σε ποιο σημείο;
> Γιατί Επιδαύρου και Πέτρας έσκαβαν το καλοκαίρι του 2019 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Εννοώ στο Μετρό στα Σεπόλια. Κρέοντος ανεβαίνοντας για Κηφισό.

----------


## Kostinos

> Σωστά αλλά έσκαψαν ένα μικρό κομμάτι και μετά εξαφανίστηκαν.τωρα φαίνεται να προσπαθεί να τελειώσει με τον Κολωνό από την κάτω πλευρά υπάρχουν έργα σε μεγάλη έκταση,ισως ολοκληρώσει για να ανέβει από την πάνω πλευρά


Έτσι κάνει η wind,σκάβει διάσπαρτα...

----------


## Mormnak

Wind....τα χειρότερα έργα από Πάροχο τηλεφωνίας και ιντερνετ EVER!  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

Κορδέλες για νέα έργα υπάρχουν; Άστρους και Λεβιδιου στην μία άκρη των έργων στρώνουν με πίσσα και μάλλον τα μαζεύουν

----------


## Iris07

Άντε να έρθουν και από μας..  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

> Άντε να έρθουν και από μας..


Αν τελείωσαν εδώ ευχαρίστως να έρθουν Αλλά μην τους κρατήσεται πολύ έχουν και αλλού να πανε - :Smile: 

Τα έργα αυτές τις μέρες κουμπωσαν με τα προηγούμενα στην οδό Πλάτωνος, είναι σαν ένα μεγάλο παζλ που λείπουν μερικά κομμάτια ελπίζω να μην χάθηκαν

----------


## mxlssgm

Ναυπλίου και Άστρους επί της Ναυπλίου σκαψίματα και καμπίνα wind

----------


## MrGoose

Σήμερα; Ήρθε Σαββατιάτικο η Wind να σκάψει;

----------


## nino1908

> Σήμερα; Ήρθε Σαββατιάτικο η Wind να σκάψει;


Με το νερό που ρίχνει από το πρωί Μάλλον πισίνα φτιάχνουν

----------


## REDODIN7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, εδώ και καιρό στην λενορμαν στο ύψος που είναι το καπνεργοστάσιο σκάβουν ξέρετε τι περνάνε άλλη λενε οπτικές ίνες άλλη λένε φυσικό αέριο.
Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω έχω ΟΤΕ μαζί με booster αλλά δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος η σύμβαση μου λήγει αρχές  ιουλιού λέτε να έχουμε vdsl στην λεανδρου έως τότε ?

----------


## MrGoose

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, εδώ και καιρό στην λενορμαν στο ύψος που είναι το καπνεργοστάσιο σκάβουν ξέρετε τι περνάνε άλλη λενε οπτικές ίνες άλλη λένε φυσικό αέριο.
> Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω έχω ΟΤΕ μαζί με booster αλλά δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος η σύμβαση μου λήγει αρχές  ιουλιού λέτε να έχουμε vdsl στην λεανδρου έως τότε ?


Η σύμβαση της σταθερής λήγει ή το Booster; Αυτά τα δύο είναι ξεχωριστά από θέμα συμβολαίου (Booster = κινητή).

----------


## Serj7

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, εδώ και καιρό στην λενορμαν στο ύψος που είναι το καπνεργοστάσιο σκάβουν ξέρετε τι περνάνε άλλη λενε οπτικές ίνες άλλη λένε φυσικό αέριο.
> Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω έχω ΟΤΕ μαζί με booster αλλά δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος η σύμβαση μου λήγει αρχές  ιουλιού λέτε να έχουμε vdsl στην λεανδρου έως τότε ?


Νομίζω είναι θέμα αποχέτευσης τα έργα

----------


## nino1908

Οι εργασίες στην αρχή της Λένορμαν δεν έχουν σχέση με vdsl αλλά για wc

----------


## REDODIN7

> Η σύμβαση της σταθερής λήγει ή το Booster; Αυτά τα δύο είναι ξεχωριστά από θέμα συμβολαίου (Booster = κινητή).


Μαζί λήγουν αν και ξεχωριστά , λέω να πάω κάπου ποιο φθηνά

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι εργασίες στην αρχή της Λένορμαν δεν έχουν σχέση με vdsl αλλά για wc


Τσάμπα η χαρά οπότε από 2022 μας βλέπω. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αφού έχουν περάσει καμπίνες από πέρσι το καλοκαίρι γιατί δεν μας συνδέουν

----------


## Eliaskat

δεν καταλαβες...

συνδεμενους μας εχουν.....

----------


## nino1908

Τσάμπα η χαρά οπότε από 2022 μας βλέπω. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αφού έχουν περάσει καμπίνες από πέρσι το καλοκαίρι γιατί δεν μας συνδέουν[/QUOTE]


Έχουν μπει οι καμπίνες αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν έχουν τίποτα μέσα, επίσης δεν έχουν συνδεθεί με τα καφαο του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν περάσει οπτικες...
Μια ποίο ολοκληρωμένη εργασία έκανε έκανε η wind αυτές τις μέρες στην οδό Δημοσθένους δυστυχώς σε μικρή κλίμακα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Σε κάποια σημεία στον Κολωνό πρώτα έσκαψε και μετά έβαλε της καμπίνες και σε κάποια άλλα πρώτα έβαλε καμπίνες και τώρα σκάβει.πφφφφ ούτε φέτος δεν θα έχουμε vdsl είναι πολύ πίσω τα έργα


ξερετε αμα εχουν φτασει τα εργα κοντα στην Μαδυτου; ή οχι; ακομα; .

----------


## nino1908

> ξερετε αμα εχουν φτασει τα εργα κοντα στην Μαδυτου; ή οχι; ακομα; .


Μαρωνείας βλέπω καμπίνα ftth σε σένα

----------


## REDODIN7

Γιατί πέρασαν μόνο καμπίνες και όχι και οπτικές ίνες ? 
2021 και ακόμα δεν έχουμε vdsl αν είναι δυνατόν κέντρο Αθήνας με 13 Mbps με το ζόρι και φίλος άνω Λιόσια έχει κατοσταρα.

----------


## MrGoose

Θα σκάψει πουθενά αλλού η Wind, ή αυτό ήταν; 3 μέρες στη Δημοσθένους και γεια σας, ήρθε το Πάσχα;

----------


## nino1908

> Θα σκάψει πουθενά αλλού η Wind, ή αυτό ήταν; 3 μέρες στη Δημοσθένους και γεια σας, ήρθε το Πάσχα;


Και τόσα που έκανε στην Δημοσθένους πάλι καλά να λέμε τι περιμένεις από μια μικρή εταιρεία που έχει αλλάξει 3 φορές όνομα. Θα ζητήσει άλλη μια παράταση γιατί έτσι μας αρέσει και ευτυχισμένο 2022

----------


## endcer

> Θα σκάψει πουθενά αλλού η Wind, ή αυτό ήταν; 3 μέρες στη Δημοσθένους και γεια σας, ήρθε το Πάσχα;


3-4 χρόνια το ίδιο παραμύθι .

----------


## Gkostas2007

> 3-4 χρόνια το ίδιο παραμύθι .


Από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή ελεγκτική αρχή να κόψει κώλους, καλά κάνουν. Εδώ η ΕΕΤΤ έχει βγει και έχει υπερασπιστεί τους παρόχους σε ότι αφορά τα καρτέλ που στήνουν, με το αν καθυστερούν για VDSL θα ασχοληθούν; Όποτε γουστάρει η Wind θα παίρνει παρατάσεις και όποτε γουστάρει θα το τελειώσει το έργο. Μετά θίγονται όταν λένε ότι εμείς και η Αφρική έχουν με ξεμείνει τόσο πίσω σε ότι αφορά το επίγειο internet και τις τιμές των data στην κινητή... Τεσπα....

----------


## MrGoose

Η Wind εμφανίστηκε παιδιά. Δεν μας την έκανε. Αυτό το χαρτί btw, είναι Αστρους κι Αλεξάνδρειας.

----------


## nino1908

> Η Wind εμφανίστηκε παιδιά. Δεν μας την έκανε. Αυτό το χαρτί btw, είναι Αστρους κι Αλεξάνδρειας.


Αλεξανδρείας πρέπει να υπάρχει μια καμπίνα επί της πλατείας,να συνεχίσουν και να βάλουν νέες καμπίνες και μπορεί να συνδέσουν επί της Άστρους

----------


## MrGoose

Στην πλατεία έχει 2 καμπίνες. Απέναντι από το προπατζίδικο, κι απέναντι απ' τις Γυροβολιές.

----------


## p0rt

Στα σημεία που εμφανίζονται με κόκκινο έχουν τοποθετηθεί ταινίες για έργα από αύριο Τετάρτη. Επίσης, πριν από περίπου 2ο μέρες η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ έδωσε ρεύμα στο κουτί της Wind στην οδό Ναυπλίου 26. Εγινε σκάψιμο.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Mormnak

Ναυπλίου 26  δεν βγάζει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL....  https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...otita-diktiou/

----------


## Iris07

Νωρίς ακόμη..

Ακόμη και εάν είναι τελειωμένη η καμπίνα, με οπτικές κτλ..
θέλει κάπου 1 μήνα για δοκιμές..

----------


## Thanos71

> Αλεξανδρείας πρέπει να υπάρχει μια καμπίνα επί της πλατείας,να συνεχίσουν και να βάλουν νέες καμπίνες και μπορεί να συνδέσουν επί της Άστρους


Όταν έσκαβαν στην Δημοσθένους, κατέβαινα την Αλεξανδρείας και είχαν ανοιχτό φρεάτιο ( έτοιμο με καπάκι ) Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας και δούλευαν. Ακριβώς στην ευθεία Αλεξαν-Δημοσθενους έφτιαχναν φρεάτιο. Ίσως κατεβάσουν σε ευθεία <<γραμμές>, Από Λένορμαν - Άστρους  στην Πλάτωνος.

----------


## mxlssgm

Ξεκίνησαν σήμερα άργους από άστρους έως λένορμαν και γωνία άργους άστρους επί της άστρους έως αλεξανδρείας.Μόνο που στην πλατεία έχει αρκετά αυτοκίνητα.

----------


## nino1908

Γίνονται πράγματα Πύλου Ναυπλίου Άστρους Αλαμάνας

----------


## MrGoose

Σε ποιο σημείο της Αλαμάνας;

----------


## nino1908

> Σε ποιο σημείο της Αλαμάνας;


ένα κομμάτι έσκαψαν αν θυμάμαι με γωνία οδός Πύλου

----------


## p0rt

Εσκαψαν την οδό Αλαμάνας από το υψος της οδού Πύλου (όπου υπάρχει ήδη εγκατεστημένη γραμμή με πράσινο χρώμα στον χάρτη), έως την οδό Ναυπλίου και μετά έστριψαν αριστερά στην Ναυπλίου με κατεύθυνση προς την οδό Πλάτωνος. Στο μέσον της διαδρομής σταματάει το σκάψιμο και η γραμμή καταλήγει σε μια νέα καμπίνα της Wind. 
Ποιος ξέρει για ποιον λόγο αφήνουν αυτές τις μαυρες σωλήνες να εξέχουν; Το ίδιο έχουν κάνει και στην Αστρους μπροστά από την πλατεία.

----------


## Iris07

> Εσκαψαν την οδό Αλαμάνας από το υψος της οδού Πύλου (όπου υπάρχει ήδη εγκατεστημένη γραμμή με πράσινο χρώμα στον χάρτη), έως την οδό Ναυπλίου και μετά έστριψαν αριστερά στην Ναυπλίου με κατεύθυνση προς την οδό Πλάτωνος. Στο μέσον της διαδρομής σταματάει το σκάψιμο και η γραμμή καταλήγει σε μια νέα καμπίνα της Wind. 
> Ποιος ξέρει για ποιον λόγο αφήνουν αυτές τις μαυρες σωλήνες να εξέχουν; Το ίδιο έχουν κάνει και στην Αστρους μπροστά από την πλατεία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 227348Συνημμένο Αρχείο 227349Συνημμένο Αρχείο 227350


Δεν είναι για FTTH εκεί.. εε ?

Με τους σωλήνες έτσι πρώτη φορά το βλέπω..

Πολύ πιθανόν να μην είχαν να βάλουν σημαντήρες για τα έργα και τους έβαλαν έτσι για να δέσουν την κορδέλα!  :Razz: 
Νέα κόλπα αυτά!  :Laughing:

----------


## MrGoose

Μήπως θέλουν να σκάψουν για να βάλουν καμπίνα, και μετά στα καπάκια να έρθει ΔΕΔΗΕ;

----------


## Kostinos

Για Ftth μοιάζει κι να προσπαθούν να βάλουν αναμονές σε κάθε σπίτι αλλά κι να συνδέσουν το kv με το wind fiber δίκτυο, πάντως βλέπω νέο καφάο του πΟΤΕ(353 βάλτε το κι στον χάρτη pls)τυχεροί  :One thumb up:  :Razz:  όσο για το ρεύμα τα σκαψίματα κι τα υπόλοιπα τα κάνει ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ή ο εργολάβος του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ή wind δέν ανακατεύετε σε αυτά....

----------


## Iris07

Δεν βλέπω καλά την καμπίνα στο βάθος που λέει ο φίλος, αλλά μου φαίνεται για VDSL ?

Στο FTTH το Bobcat θα άνοιγε κανονικά και τις καθέτους μαζί.. για να μην ξαναπερνάει..
και να μοιράζανε και τους σωλήνες.. πριν ρίξουν τσιμέντο..
(φώτο από Κυψέλη)

- - - Updated - - -

Απ' ότι βλέπω και στον χάρτη για τον Κολωνό VDSL βάζουν εκεί..

----------


## nino1908

> Δεν είναι για FTTH εκεί.. εε ?
> 
> Με τους σωλήνες έτσι πρώτη φορά το βλέπω..
> 
> Πολύ πιθανόν να μην είχαν να βάλουν σημαντήρες για τα έργα και τους έβαλαν έτσι για να δέσουν την κορδέλα! 
> Νέα κόλπα αυτά!


Το ωραίο είναι ότι έχει πέσει τσιμέντο. Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε

----------


## Yiannis_M

Σήμερα έκαναν εργασίες στην Καπανέως, πέρασαν οπτικές FTTH/FTTB.

----------


## Iris07

Ένα μέρος της Καπανέως όντως πάει για FTTH!
Και είναι σχετικά κοντά στο A/K..

Από τους δρόμους μπορεί και κάπου ~450 μέτρα μία καμπίνα που έχει μπει στον χάρτη..

- - - Updated - - -

Στο sfbb έχουν μπει τα νούμερα 1 έως 13..

Αυτός στο 14-15 θα τραβάει τα μαλλιά του, να βλέπει στο διπλανό σπίτι οπτική ίνα!  :Cool:

----------


## Yiannis_M

> Ένα μέρος της Καπανέως όντως πάει για FTTH!
> Και είναι σχετικά κοντά στο A/K..
> 
> Από τους δρόμους μπορεί και κάπου ~450 μέτρα μία καμπίνα που έχει μπει στον χάρτη..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στο sfbb έχουν μπει τα νούμερα 1 έως 13..
> 
> Αυτός στο 14-15 θα τραβάει τα μαλλιά του, να βλέπει στο διπλανό σπίτι οπτική ίνα!


Αυτά είναι στο 17 νομίζω. Το SFBB ίσως δεν είναι καλά ενημερωμένο.

----------


## nino1908

Καπανεως Αγίας Σοφίας μέχρι μεγίστης λαυρας

- - - Updated - - -

Καπανεως και Αγίας Σοφίας

- - - Updated - - -

Ισμήνης και καπανεως οι δρόμοι είναι κλειστοί υπάρχουν μηχανήματα για εργασίες δεδδηε δεν ξέρω αν συνδέονται με τα έργα VDSL

----------


## Iris07

> Αυτά είναι στο 17 νομίζω. Το SFBB ίσως δεν είναι καλά ενημερωμένο.


Στο 19 τελικά!

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...3!4d23.7180452

Πιθανόν αποφάσισαν να πιάσουν όλο το τετράγωνο..
για να μην κλαίνε μερικοί..  :Cool: 

Δεν ξέρω πιο είναι το καφάο του OTE στην γωνία, για να δούμε εάν είναι στις λίστες..

----------


## MrGoose

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν τελειώνουν ένα κομμάτι πχ Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος και μετά να πάνε Σεπόλια, αλλά πάνε διάσπαρτα.

----------


## nino1908

> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν τελειώνουν ένα κομμάτι πχ Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος και μετά να πάνε Σεπόλια, αλλά πάνε διάσπαρτα.


Ίσως πάει με το που τούς αφήνει ο δήμος για εργασίες

----------


## Kostinos

> Ίσως πάει με το που τούς αφήνει ο δήμος για εργασίες


Είτε γιατί η τροχαία τους έχει επιτρέψει συγκεκριμένες περιοχές σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες....

----------


## endcer

Ακομα να δωσουν διαθεσιμοτητα στα site τους ...

----------


## nino1908

> Ακομα να δωσουν διαθεσιμοτητα στα site τους ...


Για να δώσουν πρέπει να τελειώσουν ίσως μετά το καλοκαίρι

----------


## endcer

> Για να δώσουν πρέπει να τελειώσουν ίσως μετά το καλοκαίρι


χαχα , περασαν ποσα καλοκαιρια γερασαμε και ακομα να δουμε ασπρη μερα .. αστα να πανε με τους καραγκιοζηδες .

----------


## nino1908

> χαχα , περασαν ποσα καλοκαιρια γερασαμε και ακομα να δουμε ασπρη μερα .. αστα να πανε με τους καραγκιοζηδες .


Φαίνεται πλέον ότι είμαστε κοντά στο να τελειώσουν τα έργα πληρώνουμε 1 χρόνο + αδράνειας από δικαιολογίες πλέον έχουν στερέψει, δουλεύουν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα σε πολλά σημεία Αθήνα- ηρακειο και ιδιαίτερα εκεί περιμένουν από το μακρινό 2011. Να μας  τελειώσουν και  μετά μπορούν να μας χαιρετήσουν με το καλό

----------


## Fiestanik

Λίγο άσχετο...εδώ ακόμα δεν έχουμε vdsl και στο πατρικό μου στα Πατήσια κάνει έργα ο ΟΤΕ για οπτική. 
Μου φαίνεται οτι θα επιστρέψω εκεί με την οικογένεια :-)

----------


## MrGoose

> Λίγο άσχετο...εδώ ακόμα δεν έχουμε vdsl και στο πατρικό μου στα Πατήσια κάνει έργα ο ΟΤΕ για οπτική. 
> Μου φαίνεται οτι θα επιστρέψω εκεί με την οικογένεια :-)


Πιστεύω πιο γρήγορα θα το έχεις το VDSL εκεί αν και πΟΤΕ. Η Wind όπως το λέει και τ' όνομα, αέρας κοπανιστός το VDSL εδώ.

----------


## Eliaskat

καλα εννοείτε οτι πάμε για το 2022

----------


## Iris07

Μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν FTTH!

(Λέω εγώ..)  :Cool:

----------


## REDODIN7

> Για να δώσουν πρέπει να τελειώσουν ίσως μετά το καλοκαίρι


Εμένα τέλειωνει το συμβόλαιο στον ΟΤΕ Ιούλιο δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω ρε γαμωτο να μείνω ΟΤΕ η να αλλάξω εταιρεία

----------


## nino1908

> Εμένα τέλειωνει το συμβόλαιο στον ΟΤΕ Ιούλιο δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω ρε γαμωτο να μείνω ΟΤΕ η να αλλάξω εταιρεία


Εγώ είμαι wind 3χρονια επειδή έχει αναλάβει τα έργα για vdsl να έχω καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση όταν και όποτε τελειώσει

----------


## junior147

Και εγώ τα έφερα όλα στην wind. 
Και για κάποιο λόγο και στα 2 σταθερά έχω 2 mbps παραπάνω απ' ότι είχα με την cosmote. 
Επίσης μπορείς να το συνδυάσεις και με μια προσφορά δυνατή για 22€ το κινητό που σου δίνει απεριόριστη ομιλία SMS και 10gb

----------


## nino1908

> Και εγώ τα έφερα όλα στην wind. 
> Και για κάποιο λόγο και στα 2 σταθερά έχω 2 mbps παραπάνω απ' ότι είχα με την cosmote. 
> Επίσης μπορείς να το συνδυάσεις και με μια προσφορά δυνατή για 22€ το κινητό που σου δίνει απεριόριστη ομιλία SMS και 10gb


Η wind έχει πολύ καλές τιμές και από εξυπηρέτηση δεν έχω παράπονο. Το μεγαλύτερο αγκάθι είναι που δεν τελειώνει τα ριμαδοεργα

----------


## Mormnak

> Η wind έχει πολύ καλές τιμές και από εξυπηρέτηση δεν έχω παράπονο. Το μεγαλύτερο αγκάθι είναι που δεν τελειώνει τα ριμαδοεργα


Κάποιος να μας θυμίσει πότε ξεκίνησε τα έργα η Wind και πόσες παρατάσεις έχει πάρει για να τα τελειώσει.. :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## Eliaskat

Άργους κοντά στην Λ. Αθηνών κορδέλες για εργα ...

θα ανεβασω και φωτο αργοτερα

----------


## nino1908

> Άργους κοντά στην Λ. Αθηνών κορδέλες για εργα ...
> 
> θα ανεβασω και φωτο αργοτερα


Θα ενώσουν και το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι αγρούς στο ύψος της Δημοσθένους περίπου είχαν σταματήσει πριν δύο βδομάδες

----------


## Eliaskat

καλημέρα , 

να σας πω ότι με ξύπνησε ο αέρας σημερα...

σκάβουν τα παλικάρια ....

----------


## Iris07

Εμάς μας είχαν ξυπνήσει και Κυριακή!  :Cool: 

Με τόση δουλειά κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν τελειώσει πριν χρόνια!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kostinos

> Εμάς μας είχαν ξυπνήσει και Κυριακή! 
> 
> Με τόση δουλειά κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν τελειώσει πριν χρόνια!!


Κι εμένα Κυριακή σκάψανε :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eliaskat



----------


## Iris07

Μιά χαρά!

Δεν είχε πολλά αυτοκίνητα, και φτάσανε και στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> Μιά χαρά!
> 
> Δεν είχε πολλά αυτοκίνητα, και φτάσανε και στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ!


Άστρους Ευκλείδου κλπ που τούς έβλεπα πριν δύο χρόνια δεν έκαναν τομή μέχρι το καφαο του ΟΤΕ τώρα τι άλλαξε δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Iris07

Μισές δουλειές κάνανε μάλλον..  :Cool: 
και τα αφήνανε για αργότερα..

Τώρα εάν το καφάο του OTE απέχει κάποια μέτρα από την καμπίνα της Wind, καλά κάνουν και ανοίγουν το αυλάκι να τελειώνουμε γρηγορότερα!

----------


## junior147

> καλημέρα , 
> 
> να σας πω ότι με ξύπνησε ο αέρας σημερα...
> 
> σκάβουν τα παλικάρια ....


Που ακριβώς ;

----------


## Eliaskat

Αργους απο την Σερρών

----------


## junior147

Εμείς που ήμαστε στο Μετρό θα αργήσουμε πολύ ακόμα...

----------


## REDODIN7

> Και εγώ τα έφερα όλα στην wind. 
> Και για κάποιο λόγο και στα 2 σταθερά έχω 2 mbps παραπάνω απ' ότι είχα με την cosmote. 
> Επίσης μπορείς να το συνδυάσεις και με μια προσφορά δυνατή για 22€ το κινητό που σου δίνει απεριόριστη ομιλία SMS και 10gb


και εγω το σκεφτομαι να παω wind αλλα την φοβαμαι λιγο

----------


## Eliaskat

Kαι σήμερα κάνανε εργασίες, γιατι πετάνε οι σωλήνες ανα 2 μετρα δεν κατάλαβα

----------


## Iris07

Τα βάλανε για να δέσουν κορδέλες και να μην παρκάρουν αυτοκίνητα..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Και στην Δημοσθένους το ίδιο έκαναν με τους σωλήνες μάλλον με την εμπειρία που έχουν αποκτήσει το έχουν πάει σε άλλο level

----------


## Fiestanik

Για να δούμε, θα έχουμε vdsl απο Σεπτέμβρη ή πάμε για τέλη '21 αρχές '22;

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν FTTH πρώτα, όπως έγινε με τις διπλανές περιοχές στο κέντρο..

Πόσο θα τους πάρει να δώσουν παντού διαθεσιμότητα δεν ποντάρω..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Συνεχίζονται τα έργα στην Αγίας Σοφίας από Αδριανουπόλεως μέχρι την πλατεία πανταζοπουλου

----------


## Kostinos

> Τα βάλανε για να δέσουν κορδέλες και να μην παρκάρουν αυτοκίνητα..


Το έχουν πάει σε άλλο επίπεδο οι άνθρωποι... :Razz:  :Laughing: 
Για Ftth όπος πάνε το βλέπω μέσα στο καλοκαίρι να σάς δώσουν...: onfire: :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

ναι αλλα ποιο καλοκαιρι.....

----------


## Iris07

> Συνεχίζονται τα έργα στην Αγίας Σοφίας από Αδριανουπόλεως μέχρι την πλατεία πανταζοπουλου


Ελπίζω μετά να έρθουν και από εμάς!  :Cool:

----------


## atropa

νομίζω μέσα προς τέλος καλοκαιριού θα αρχίσουν να τεσταρουν τα νερα και απο φθινόπωρο θα αρχίσουν να μοιράζουν.

ήμουν ένα βήμα πριν παρω μια ασύρματη με 30ε 30/3 αλλά για άλλη μια φορα λεω να περιμένω........  :Thinking:

----------


## nino1908

Αυτό το χάλι στην οδό Άστρους γιατί υπάρχει? Ήταν με τούς όρθιους σωλήνες τι έχουν κάνει τούς πέρασαν ή έριξαν μόνο χώμα ? Επειδή υπήρχαν αυτοκίνητα μπορούν να κάνουν παράκαμψη έτσι? Έπρεπε να τα έχουν τελειώσει πέρασαν 2βδομαδες

----------


## Iris07

Αφού ρίξιουν το τσιμέντο μετά πρέπει να περάσει κάποια στιγμή φορτηγό με άσφαλτο..  :Cool:

----------


## REDODIN7

> νομίζω μέσα προς τέλος καλοκαιριού θα αρχίσουν να τεσταρουν τα νερα και απο φθινόπωρο θα αρχίσουν να μοιράζουν.
> 
> ήμουν ένα βήμα πριν παρω μια ασύρματη με 30ε 30/3 αλλά για άλλη μια φορα λεω να περιμένω........


Και εγώ τώρα αυτό κοιτάω

----------


## Kostinos

> Αφού ρίξιουν το τσιμέντο μετά πρέπει να περάσει κάποια στιγμή φορτηγό με άσφαλτο..


Μίν είσαι κι σήγουρος :Razz:  :Laughing: !!!

----------


## DoSMaN

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλά στο ύψος του σταθμού Λαρίσσης από την κάτω μεριά της Κων/πόλεως η Wind περνάει σωλήνες και οπτικές (είδα κάτι μαύρες κουλούρες)

----------


## Πάνος21

Σήμερα επιτέλους είδα βάση για την καμπίνα 137 στη Ρόδου... αμην η γλυκούλα μου να μπει απο πέρσι την περιμένω. ελεγα οτι μας ξέχασαν. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

VDSL κοντά στο καφάο του OTE..

Μου φαίνεται ψάχνεται και η Wind.. τι έχει ξεχάσει να βάλει!  :Cool:

----------


## Marios74

> ----UPDATE-----
> 
> Ευαλκίδου 38
> 
> Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και η καμπίνα  φυσικά FTTH! Αντε να δουμε....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 218934


Τελικά πολύ ωραίο το κουτάκι της FTTH ακόμα το καμαρώνω από τότε! (17/9/2020).... Αν δω και κανα σκαψιμο μπροστά του να έρχετε καμια οπτική ίνα θα κανω πάρτι....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MrGoose

> Τελικά πολύ ωραίο το κουτάκι της FTTH ακόμα το καμαρώνω από τότε! (17/9/2020).... Αν δω και κανα σκαψιμο μπροστά του να έρχετε καμια οπτική ίνα θα κανω πάρτι....


Είδα την εικόνα, όντως, είναι όμορφο και smooth. Δεν πρέπει να έχει τρύπες όμως για να παίρνουν αέρα μέσα τα μηχανήματα;

----------


## jkoukos

Ποια μηχανήματα; Δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο μέσα παρά μόνον οπτικές ίνες που τερματίζουν σε παθητικό οπτικό κατανεμητή. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με τις παλιές καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ, με την διαφορά ότι εκεί υπάρχουν χάλκινα καλώδια και αντίστοιχος κατανεμητής με οριολωρίδες.

----------


## MrGoose

Οι FTTH καμπίνες δεν έχουν μέσα παλμογράφο και γεννήτριες;

----------


## Iris07

Όχι, κανέναν ενεργό εξοπλισμό..

----------


## Eliaskat

Όταν δω τεχνίτη στην καμπίνα θα παω να τον φιλήσω

----------


## jkoukos

> Οι FTTH καμπίνες δεν έχουν μέσα παλμογράφο και γεννήτριες;


Σχεδόν καμία. Και λέω σχεδόν, διότι μερικές φορές εγκαθιστούν κάποιες με ενεργό εξοπλισμό σε κεντρικό σημείο, από τις οποίες παίρνουν σύνδεση οι υπόλοιπες.

----------


## akiss

Σκάβουν εδώ σήμερα, στο παλιό καφαο

https://goo.gl/maps/qADr882Wg1D9vWqa8

----------


## endcer

Γινεται κυριολεκτικα της μουρλης πλατεια πανταζοπουλου και τριγυρω . Εχουν σκαψει τα παντα για να περασουν οπτικες και απο αυριο θα ξεκινησουν και στην Ιωαννινων . 
Σημερα ειχανε σκαψει στην Επιδαυρου και στην Πυργου απο την πανω μερια της Ιωαννινων . 

Αν καποιος εχει ορεξη να παει να βγαλει φωτο και να δωσει ακριβεις διευθυνσεις θα ηταν πολυ ωραιος χαχα.

----------


## Iris07

Πωρε... ακόμη δεν τελειώσανε ??  :Cool:

----------


## endcer

> Πωρε... ακόμη δεν τελειώσανε ??


Βρε σου λεω δεν εχω ξαναδει κατι τετοιο απο εταιρεια τηλεπικοινωνιων , μαλλον καποιος τους εβαλε χερι και εχουνε παρει μπρος .

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον τελειώσανε τα ψέματα..  :Cool: 
δεν μπορούν να πουν κάτι άλλο..

Όπως έλεγα και σε άλλο post, τους έχει προλάβει ακόμη και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ που ζητούσαν 6μήνα παράταση..

----------


## nino1908

ο δεδδηε έχει σκάψει σε αρκετές καμπίνες και το έκανε τον μήνα Αύγουστο ο ΟΤΕ εδώ και χρόνια αλλάζει της πράσινες σαβουρες αλλά η wind ψάχνει δικαιολογίες

----------


## Impatient

Δλδ αν καταλαβα καλα, σχεδόν 1 χρόνο μετά, απο τον Ιούλιο του 2020 που βαλανε μπαμ μπαμ τα καφαο, θυμήθηκαν στη Wind οτι τους λείπουν καποιες περιοχές και τις σκάβουν τώρα ώστε να μπορέσουν να δώσουν VDSL Κολωνό/Σεπόλια?

----------


## Iris07

Έτσι περίπου.. είναι φαινόμενο η Wind!  :Cool: 

Μπορεί να αρχίσει κάπου έργα.. και μετά να εξαφανιστεί για κανένα χρόνο..
και μετά να ξαναεμφανιστεί, και πάλι τα ίδια..

----------


## Kostinos

Κλασικά όπου μάς βγάλει ο άνεμος :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Cool:  :Bless:  :Smile:  :Very Happy: 
Wind είναι αυτή....

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

Οργασμος εργασιών Τριπολεως και Πλάτωνος σημερα.

----------


## Iris07

Μπράβο, ωραία φωτογραφία με την καμπίνα!  :One thumb up: 

Οπότε έχουν αρχίσει και βάζουν εξοπλισμό στις VDSL!

Το καλώδιο από το καφάο του OTE, δεν έχει μπει ακόμη..

----------


## p0rt

Από το πρωί έχουν ανοίξει το νέο φρεάτιο της Wind Που δημιουργήθηκε πριν 10 μέρες στην διασταύρωση της Αστρους με την Αλεξναδρείας. Έχουν μαζί τους τρεις μπομπίνες καλωδίων με χρώματα άσπρο, ροζ και γαλάζιο. Αλλοι τεχνικοί είναι 100 μέτρα πιο κάτω στην Αλεξανδρειας, στην διασταύρωση με την Αλαμάνας. Εκει έχουν ανοίξει ένα φρεάτιο της Wind που είχε τοποθετηθεί πιο παλιά και έχουν τραβήξει καλώδια προς τα έξω.  Στην συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή της Αλέξανδειας υπάρχουν δυο πανάρχαιες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (πράσινες) και καμία νέα της WIND.  Το άλλο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι καμία από τις καμπίνες της Wind δεν έχει τριψήφιο αριθμό.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Από περιέργεια, πόσα ζεύγη μπορεί να πάρει μια παλιά ΟΤΕ και πόσα μια αντίστοιχη της Voda/Wind?

----------


## jkoukos

Εξαρτάται την πυκνότητα της περιοχής που είναι τοποθετημένη η παλιά καμπίνα. Ο μέσος όρος ενεργών συνδέσεων είναι στις 200-220 γραμμές. Κάπου 300-350 πρέπει να είναι το μέγιστο.
Στην φωτογραφία της προηγούμενης σελίδας, η καμπίνα FTTC έχει 2 σειρές οριολωρίδων για 240 συνολικά συνδέσεις, ενώ από κάτω υπάρχει επιπλέον χώρος για άλλες τόσες.
Υπόψη ότι τα DSLAM στις καμπίνες FTTC, έχουν δυνατότητα για μέγιστο 288 συνδέσεις (6 κάρτες των 48 θυρών κάθε μία).

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Κατατοπιστικότατος :One thumb up:

----------


## endcer

> Από το πρωί έχουν ανοίξει το νέο φρεάτιο της Wind Που δημιουργήθηκε πριν 10 μέρες στην διασταύρωση της Αστρους με την Αλεξναδρείας. Έχουν μαζί τους τρεις μπομπίνες καλωδίων με χρώματα άσπρο, ροζ και γαλάζιο. Αλλοι τεχνικοί είναι 100 μέτρα πιο κάτω στην Αλεξανδρειας, στην διασταύρωση με την Αλαμάνας. Εκει έχουν ανοίξει ένα φρεάτιο της Wind που είχε τοποθετηθεί πιο παλιά και έχουν τραβήξει καλώδια προς τα έξω.  Στην συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή της Αλέξανδειας υπάρχουν δυο πανάρχαιες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (πράσινες) και καμία νέα της WIND.  Το άλλο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι καμία από τις καμπίνες της Wind δεν έχει τριψήφιο αριθμό. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 227879


Ξερεις τι μενει να γινει οταν τελειωσουν οι τεχνικοι της WIND ωστε να αρχισουν να δινουν διαθεσιμοτητες ?

----------


## Iris07

> Από το πρωί έχουν ανοίξει το νέο φρεάτιο της Wind Που δημιουργήθηκε πριν 10 μέρες στην διασταύρωση της Αστρους με την Αλεξναδρείας. Έχουν μαζί τους τρεις μπομπίνες καλωδίων με χρώματα άσπρο, ροζ και γαλάζιο. Αλλοι τεχνικοί είναι 100 μέτρα πιο κάτω στην Αλεξανδρειας, στην διασταύρωση με την Αλαμάνας. Εκει έχουν ανοίξει ένα φρεάτιο της Wind που είχε τοποθετηθεί πιο παλιά και έχουν τραβήξει καλώδια προς τα έξω.  Στην συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή της Αλέξανδειας υπάρχουν δυο πανάρχαιες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (πράσινες) και καμία νέα της WIND.  Το άλλο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι καμία από τις καμπίνες της Wind δεν έχει τριψήφιο αριθμό. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 227879


Όπως φαίνεται περνάνε οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξερεις τι μενει να γινει οταν τελειωσουν οι τεχνικοι της WIND ωστε να αρχισουν να δινουν διαθεσιμοτητες ?


Αφού περάσουν οι οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες θα πρέπει να φτάσουν μέχρι τις καμπίνες.. (και το A/K από την άλλη μεριά..)
Στις VDSL θα πρέπει να μπει εξοπλισμός.. να συνδεθεί το ρεύμα..
και να περάσει και το καλώδιο χαλκού από το καφάο του OTE μέχρι την VDSL..

Μετά θέλει κανα μήνα περίπου για δοκιμές..

----------


## endcer

> Όπως φαίνεται περνάνε οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αφού περάσουν οι οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες θα πρέπει να φτάσουν μέχρι τις καμπίνες.. (και το A/K από την άλλη μεριά..)
> Στις VDSL θα πρέπει να μπει εξοπλισμός.. να συνδεθεί το ρεύμα..
> και να περάσει και το καλώδιο χαλκού από το καφάο του OTE μέχρι την VDSL..
> ...


Η καμπινα μου η οποια ειναι για supervectoring πρεπει να εχει συνδεθει με οπτικη ινα με τις υπολοιπες γιατι το σκαψιμο μπροστα της συνδεθηκε με εκεινο των οπτικων ινων .

----------


## REDODIN7

2 Ιουλίου λήγει το συμβόλαιο με τον ΟΤΕ αν έχει γίνει κανένα θαύμα και βάλουμε vdsl καλός αλλιώς με βλέπω με ασύρματο ίντερνετ μέχρι να μπει γραμμή

----------


## Mormnak

2 Ιουλίου να δώσει ενεργοποίηση-τελική χρήση σε υπάρχων VDSL καμπίνα η WIND?? Δύσκολο θα έλεγα εως ακατόρθωτο. Ρεύμα έχει πάρει?

----------


## Eliaskat

Τέλος του 21 αν είμαστε τυχεροί

----------


## REDODIN7

> Τέλος του 21 αν είμαστε τυχεροί


Και εγώ αυτό νομίζω αλλά μπορεί να γίνει κάνα κουλό.

Οι άλλες εταιρεις voda και ΟΤΕ ποτέ θα μπορούν να δώσουν VDSL η δεν θα μπορούν θα το έχει μόνο η wind

----------


## MrGoose

> Και εγώ αυτό νομίζω αλλά μπορεί να γίνει κάνα κουλό.
> 
> Οι άλλες εταιρεις voda και ΟΤΕ ποτέ θα μπορούν να δώσουν VDSL η δεν θα μπορούν θα το έχει μόνο η wind


Ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα μπορεί να δώσει vdsl από καμπίνα wind, γιατί στηρίζεται πάνω στο δικό του δίκτυο χαλκού. Τώρα η Vodafone αν θα μπορεί, είναι θέμα των 2 εταιριών.

----------


## nino1908

Η λογική λέει ότι θα δώσουν όλοι. Υπάρχουν εταιρείες, φοιτητές, airbnb κλπ που ενδιαφέρονται για καλύτερες ταχύτητες.
Κάποιος στο παρελθόν είχε γράψει ότι στον Κολωνό έχουν φύγει οι νέοι και υπάρχουν μόνο άνθρωποι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας και δεν τούς ενδιαφέρει το vdsl. 
Προφανώς και δεν ισχύει αυτό. Πλέον το vdsl είναι κάτι παραπάνω από απαραίτητο για όλες τίς ηλικίες και το έχουμε δει με την πανδημία

----------


## MrGoose

> Η λογική λέει ότι θα δώσουν όλοι.


Η λογική ναι, το λέει. Αλλά ο αέρας ο κοπανιστός δεν ξέρουμε τι θα κάνει.

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Μια απορία έχω.Πως γίνεται να έχουν σκάψει σχεδόν όλους τους δρόμους γύρο από ακαδημία πλατωνος για οπτικές. Εκτος από την ακαδημία πλατωνος.Και δε φτάνει αυτό από αύριο θα κάνουν ασφαλτόστρωση στην Πλάτωνος που σημαίνει ότι δε πρόκειται να σκάψουν για οπτικές στα σπίτια μας απο Πλάτωνος ύψος Παλαμηδίου μέχρι κωνσταντινουπολεως..Αρα πάπαλα για μας η οπτική σωστά? μενουμε με την 6 άρα μια ζωή..? ότι ναναι.Η ξεφτίλα στο μεγαλείο της.

----------


## nino1908

Πρίν ένα χρόνο έγινε ασφαλτόστρωση στην γειτονιά μου και πρίν λίγες μέρες έσκαβε η wind,εδώ στην Λένορμαν έχεις δεί τι γίνεται έφτιαξαν τον δρόμο στα καπάκια τον διέλυσε η ΕΥΔΑΠ και τώρα αποτελειωσε και το κομμάτι στον Κηφισό.
Ή υπάρχει κάποιο παλιό δίκτυο ινών και το χρησιμοποιήσουν.
Όπως και να έχει αν υπάρχει στα σχέδια να μπει καμπίνα στην γειτονιά σου θα γίνει.

----------


## Kostinos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Μια απορία έχω.Πως γίνεται να έχουν σκάψει σχεδόν όλους τους δρόμους γύρο από ακαδημία πλατωνος για οπτικές. Εκτος από την ακαδημία πλατωνος.Και δε φτάνει αυτό από αύριο θα κάνουν ασφαλτόστρωση στην Πλάτωνος που σημαίνει ότι δε πρόκειται να σκάψουν για οπτικές στα σπίτια μας απο Πλάτωνος ύψος Παλαμηδίου μέχρι κωνσταντινουπολεως..Αρα πάπαλα για μας η οπτική σωστά? μενουμε με την 6 άρα μια ζωή..? ότι ναναι.Η ξεφτίλα στο μεγαλείο της.


Θα τα συγηρίσει το Bobcat  :Bless:  :Razz:  μήν ανησυχείς αφου το κράτος δεν μπορεί να κάνει τα αυτονόητα.....

----------


## REDODIN7

> Ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα μπορεί να δώσει vdsl από καμπίνα wind, γιατί στηρίζεται πάνω στο δικό του δίκτυο χαλκού. Τώρα η Vodafone αν θα μπορεί, είναι θέμα των 2 εταιριών.


Οπότε θα δω αν μου κάνει καμία καλή προσφορά ο ΟΤΕ μαζί με το booster γιατί τώρα δίνω 36 ευρώ αλλιώς πάω wind με 20 και περιμένω να αναβαθμίσω σε vdsl

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μια προσφορά που τρέχει στα καταστήματα ΟΤΕ είναι 24αρα, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 4 ώρες κινητά στα 23.6€ περίπου
Όποτε με αυτό συν booster ίσως είσαι εντάξει..

----------


## billybiros

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Μια απορία έχω.Πως γίνεται να έχουν σκάψει σχεδόν όλους τους δρόμους γύρο από ακαδημία πλατωνος για οπτικές. Εκτος από την ακαδημία πλατωνος.Και δε φτάνει αυτό από αύριο θα κάνουν ασφαλτόστρωση στην Πλάτωνος που σημαίνει ότι δε πρόκειται να σκάψουν για οπτικές στα σπίτια μας απο Πλάτωνος ύψος Παλαμηδίου μέχρι κωνσταντινουπολεως..Αρα πάπαλα για μας η οπτική σωστά? μενουμε με την 6 άρα μια ζωή..? ότι ναναι.Η ξεφτίλα στο μεγαλείο της.


Από Πλάτωνος - κάτω απο το ύψος της Παλαμηδίου προς Κων/πολεως ειναι άλλο ΑΚ - ειναι τα ορια μεταξύ ΑΚ Κολωνός και Κάρολος.

----------


## REDODIN7

> Μια προσφορά που τρέχει στα καταστήματα ΟΤΕ είναι 24αρα, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 4 ώρες κινητά στα 23.6€ περίπου
> Όποτε με αυτό συν booster ίσως είσαι εντάξει..


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι για νέους συνδρομητές έχουμε και αυτά τα κουλά εδώ στην Ελλάδα τους λέει θέλω να κάτσω στην εταιρεία κάντε μου καλύτερη τιμή και δεν σου κάνουνε και πρέπει να σου κάνουν καινούργια τιμή όταν τελικά πας σε άλλη εταιρεία να σε πρίζουν

----------


## junior147

Σκάβουν τον δρόμο στα Σεπόλια και περνάνε οπτική ίνα στην Τριανταφυλλόπουλου και Χατζηαποστόλου δίπλα δηλαδή από το μηχανοστάσιο του μετρό

----------


## macthanos

Καλημέρα. Ύστερα από έντεκα μήνες θυμήθηκαν να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες... Διασταύρωση Χατζηαποστολου με Τριανταφυλλοπουλου!

----------


## nino1908

Ωραία πράγματα πάει και στην καμπίνα της wind φτιάχνουν φρεάτιο λογικά θα πάνε στο καφαο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## junior147

Ελπίζω τις επόμενες μέρες να πάμε στις καμπίνες του μετρό !!!

----------


## REDODIN7

> Καλημέρα. Ύστερα από έντεκα μήνες θυμήθηκαν να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες... Διασταύρωση Χατζηαποστολου με Τριανταφυλλοπουλου!


Ελάτε ρε παιδιά και Λέανδρου 500 μέτρα είναι  ????

----------


## Kostinos

> Καλημέρα. Ύστερα από έντεκα μήνες θυμήθηκαν να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες... Διασταύρωση Χατζηαποστολου με Τριανταφυλλοπουλου!


Δεν είναι οπτικές ίνες πλαστικούς σωλήνες περνάνε, εκεί θα περάσουν τις ίνες, ακόμα έχετε δρώμο θα έρθει άλλο συνεργείο για ίνες...

----------


## nino1908

Αν έχουν περάσει ίνες στον Κολωνό θα είναι σε ελάχιστα σημεία, προτεραιότητα είναι να τελειώσουν τα σκαψίματα να γίνουν τα φρεάτια

----------


## MrGoose

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, όπως γύρναγα σπίτι μου από σταθμό Λαρίσης, πρόσεξα ότι η Θεσπρωτίας και η Επιδαύρου (μέχρι την Πέτρας), είναι σε καμπίνα FTTH. Έχουν σε κάθε πολυκατοικία είτε το σωλήνα να εξέχει, είτε μια τετράγωνη τάπα που γράφει Wind πάνω. (ξέχασα να βγάλω φωτογραφία).

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, την φτάνουν μέχρι τα κτήρια όταν κάνουν τα έργα στον δρόμο..

----------


## GPxr

Δράμας και Δυραχίου που έχει μπει καινούρια καμπίνα VDSL εδώ και 8 μήνες ακόμα τίποτα. Περνάς από έξω και δεν ακούς τίποτα. Λογικά μέσα στο 21 δύσκολο να την ενεργοποιήσουν και να δώσουν access.

----------


## nino1908

> Δράμας και Δυραχίου που έχει μπει καινούρια καμπίνα VDSL εδώ και 8 μήνες ακόμα τίποτα. Περνάς από έξω και δεν ακούς τίποτα. Λογικά μέσα στο 21 δύσκολο να την ενεργοποιήσουν και να δώσουν access.


Έχω καμπίνα στην γειτονιά μου που έχει μπει σχεδόν 2 χρόνια,δεν λέει κάτι αν δεν τελειώσουν τα έργα

----------


## GraveDigger

> Δεν είναι οπτικές ίνες πλαστικούς σωλήνες περνάνε, εκεί θα περάσουν τις ίνες, ακόμα έχετε δρώμο θα έρθει άλλο συνεργείο για ίνες...


Όντως είναι σκέτοι πλαστικοί σωλήνες και ο κίτρινος γράφει επάνω "WIND S.A."


Έχοντας σκάψει την Χατζηαποστόλου από Τριανταφυλλοπούλου μέχρι Γερακίου...


τώρα σειρά έχει η Γερακίου από 35 (συμβολή με Χατζηαποστόλου) μέχρι 29 (συμβολή με Αμφιαράου)


Υπάρχει ρευματοδοτούμενη καμπίνα της Wind Γερακίου 31


και θα πάνε και στις παλιές καμπίνες του Ο.Τ.Ε. Αμφιαράου 161


και Χωρέμη 81

----------


## endcer

> Έχω καμπίνα στην γειτονιά μου που έχει μπει σχεδόν 2 χρόνια,δεν λέει κάτι αν δεν τελειώσουν τα έργα


Αυτη την φορα αποτι βλεπω το εχουν παρει σοβαρα και θα ξεμπερδεψουμε με τα εργα αρκετα γρηγορα . Πιστευω πως θα δωσουν τις πρωτες διαθεσιμοτητες απο Σεπτεμβρη .

----------


## nino1908

Συνεχίζονται τα έργα στην οδό Πέτρας στο σημείο που σταμάτησαν πρίν ένα χρόνο μέχρι την καμπίνα της οδού Αλεξανδρείας.
Και στην οδό Πύλου και πέτρας είδα κορδέλες

----------


## GraveDigger

Σήμερα σκεπάσανε την Χατζηαποστόλου, σκάψανε την Γερακίου και αύριο θα σκεπάσουν την Γερακίου και θα σκάψουν την Αμφιαράου και την Αντιγόνης μέχρι το μετρό και τον διανεμητή που βρίσκεται στο supermarket Γαλαξίας.

----------


## severus

> Συνεχίζονται τα έργα στην οδό Πέτρας στο σημείο που σταμάτησαν πρίν ένα χρόνο μέχρι την καμπίνα της οδού Αλεξανδρείας.
> Και στην οδό Πύλου και πέτρας είδα κορδέλες


Πέτρας και Δωδώνης που είμαι εγώ (446-308) θα κάνουν ποτέ έργα ή θα γίνω το ανέκδοτο γύρω γύρω Σάββατο και εκεί που ήμουν Κυριακή;
Δεν υπάρχει το καφάο σε καμία λίστα της wind στις αναθέσεις της eett(!!!).

----------


## junior147

Με πρόλαβες ! 
Οι κορδέλες λένε για μέχρι της 5/6 έως τον γαλαξία. 
Η επόμενη αρχή της Φιλιππουπόλεως είναι και η δικια μου. 
Ελπίζω η επόμενη να είμαι και η δικιά μου

----------


## Fiestanik

Θα ανέβουν και την Κρέοντος άραγε;

----------


## Serj7

> Θα ανέβουν και την Κρέοντος άραγε;


Κρέοντος αν δεν κάνω τόσο λάθος νομίζω έχει ηδη

----------


## sgatz

Ας ανέβουν την Αμφιαράου τότε μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα επιτέλους!

----------


## Fiestanik

> Κρέοντος αν δεν κάνω τόσο λάθος νομίζω έχει ηδη


Να και ένα ευχάριστο :One thumb up:

----------


## nino1908

Αύριο ρίχνουν άσφαλτο στην οδό Αλαμάνας πρέπει σε εκείνο το σημείο να έχουν γίνει εργασίες από την wind

----------


## MrGoose

> Αύριο ρίχνουν άσφαλτο στην οδό Αλαμάνας πρέπει σε εκείνο το σημείο να έχουν γίνει εργασίες από την wind


Σε ποιο σημείο ακριβώς;

----------


## nino1908

> Σε ποιο σημείο ακριβώς;


Αλαμάνας και Ναυπλίου

- - - Updated - - -

Αλαμάνας Ναυπλίου και Πύλου φτιάχνουν τον δρόμο όπου τελειώνει η wind ακολουθεί ο δήμος

----------


## p0rt

Όποιος γνωρίζει θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσει σε μια απορία μου.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση σε κάποιο σημείο να έχουν περαστεί οπτικές ίνες, να υπάρχει παλιά (πράσινη) καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ και να μην χρειάζεται να στηθεί κάπου δίπλα μια νέα καμπίνα; 
Στην γειτονιά μου υπάρχουν δύο παλιές καμπίνες. Ξέρω ότι το σπίτι μου είναι συνδεδεμένο με την μία. Επίσης ξέρω ότι έχουν περαστεί οπτικές ίνες. Όμως νέα καμπίνα δεν βλέπω να έχει στηθεί. Μπορεί αυτές οι δύο παλιές καμπίνες να έχουν συνδεθεί με μια νέα που βρίσκεται σε μεγαλύτερο απόσταση;

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Όποιος γνωρίζει θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσει σε μια απορία μου.
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση σε κάποιο σημείο να έχουν περαστεί οπτικές ίνες, να υπάρχει παλιά (πράσινη) καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ και να μην χρειάζεται να στηθεί κάπου δίπλα μια νέα καμπίνα; 
> Στην γειτονιά μου υπάρχουν δύο παλιές καμπίνες. Ξέρω ότι το σπίτι μου είναι συνδεδεμένο με την μία. Επίσης ξέρω ότι έχουν περαστεί οπτικές ίνες. Όμως νέα καμπίνα δεν βλέπω να έχει στηθεί. Μπορεί αυτές οι δύο παλιές καμπίνες να έχουν συνδεθεί με μια νέα που βρίσκεται σε μεγαλύτερο απόσταση;


Στην περίπτωση μου (Κορυδαλλός), περάστηκαν οπτικές ίνες το 2018.
Νέα καμπίνα μπήκε 2/2021 και ακόμα δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα. 
Νομίζω το καλύτερ που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να κοιτάς τις αναθέσεις για την παλαιά καμπίνα που συνδέεται το σπίτι σου.
Αν έχει μπει νέα καμπίνα κοντά στο σπίτι σου, ίσως σε εξυπηρετήσει αυτή.

----------


## Iris07

> Όποιος γνωρίζει θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσει σε μια απορία μου.
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση σε κάποιο σημείο να έχουν περαστεί οπτικές ίνες, να υπάρχει παλιά (πράσινη) καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ και να μην χρειάζεται να στηθεί κάπου δίπλα μια νέα καμπίνα; 
> Στην γειτονιά μου υπάρχουν δύο παλιές καμπίνες. Ξέρω ότι το σπίτι μου είναι συνδεδεμένο με την μία. Επίσης ξέρω ότι έχουν περαστεί οπτικές ίνες. Όμως νέα καμπίνα δεν βλέπω να έχει στηθεί. Μπορεί αυτές οι δύο παλιές καμπίνες να έχουν συνδεθεί με μια νέα που βρίσκεται σε μεγαλύτερο απόσταση;


Δεν ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο που παίρνεις σύνδεση ?

Δες εδώ πως θα τον βρεις να δούμε τι γίνεται..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

Θα μπορούσε να βάλουν καμπίνα VDSL κάπως πιο μακριά από το καφάο του OTE..

----------


## MrGoose

Πήγα σήμερα super market και είδα στην Μύλων και Πλάτωνος κορδέλες Wind, δεν πρόσεξα ημερομηνία βέβαια.

----------


## nino1908

> Πήγα σήμερα super market και είδα στην Μύλων και Πλάτωνος κορδέλες Wind, δεν πρόσεξα ημερομηνία βέβαια.


Λογικά από Δευτέρα. Ταυτόχρονα Ρίχνει άσφαλτο σε άλλα σημεία ο δήμος υπάρχουν κορδέλες περιμετρικά τού πάρκου από την Μοναστηρίου, Αλαμάνας, Ναυπλίου ,πηλου

----------


## macthanos

Τριανταφυλλοπουλου και Χατζηαποστόλου κλείσανε τις… τρύπες πριν από δυο μέρες. Τώρα αναμένουμε αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα δεν περιμένω τίποτα. Θα μείνω με τα 18mb για τέσσερα άτομα και τα downloads για μετά τις 12 το βράδυ όπου κοιμούνται όλοι. Κατά τα αλλά το 5G μας μάρανε… Πόση ειρωνία…

----------


## Iris07

Καλές είναι οι εξελίξεις με το 5G!

Για το Σ/Κ έχω δωρεάν 100+ Mbps γραμμή από την Cosmote!  :Cool: 
Ξεχνάω για λίγο τα 12 Mbps..

Το κακό ήταν ότι μας έτυχε η Wind!

Στο διπλανό μου A/K έχουν VDSL και τώρα η Cosmote τους βάζει και FTTH!!

----------


## p0rt

Σύμφωνα με τη λίστα που μου προτεινατε η καμπίνα από την οποία εξυπηρετούμαι είναι η 446-332 η οποία βρίσκεται πάνω στην οδο Αλεξανδρείας (με πορτοκαλι χρώμα). Λιγα μέτρα παρακάτω υπάρχει η καμπίνα 446 336, η οποία εξυπηρετεί άλλα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα (με πρασινο χρώμα). Κοντά σε αυτές τις καμπίνες δεν έχουν τοποθετηθεί νέες της WIND. Στην ευρύτερη περιοχή έχουν περαστει πρόσφατα οπτικές ινες και έχουν εγκατασταθεί καμπίνες. 
Για κάθε παλιά καμπίνα αντιστοιχεί μια νέα; 'Η υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο δύο γειτονικές περιοχές που πριν καλυπτοταν από 2 ξεχωριστές καμπίνες τώρα να συνδεθουν με μια;

----------


## jkoukos

Συνήθως η αναλογία είναι 1:1, αλλά υπάρχουν και μερικές περιπτώσεις που είναι 1:2, με την FTTC να μπαίνει ενδιάμεσα των 2 παλιών.
Αυτό όσον αφορά τους άλλους παρόχου. Η Cosmote αντικαθιστά κάθε (αυτές που έχει προγραμματίσει) παλιά καμπίνα με νέα.

----------


## Iris07

446-332446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ332VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-333446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ333VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-334446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ334VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021
Λοιπόν κατ' αρχάς μπορείς να είσαι ήσυχος γιατί και οι 2 αυτά καφάο του OTE είναι στην λίστα της Wind,
για να πάρουν σύνδεση VDSL!

Ναι μπορεί να μπεί μόνο μία νέα καμπίνα VDSL της Wind, και να ενωθεί με αυτά τα 2 καφάο του OTE.
Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση η καμπίνα θα έπρεπε να ήταν κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 καφάο.

Εντάξει δεν ξέρω εάν ακόμη έχει "ξεχάσει" να βάλει την νέα καμπίνα η Wind..  :Cool: 
να το παρακολουθείς το ζήτημα..

* Με πρόλαβε ο φίλος jkoukos!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα που κοιτάω τον χάρτη με τις καμπίνες βλέπω ότι έχει κάτι κενά εκεί ο χάρτης..

Πολύ πιθανόν να λείπουν και άλλες..

----------


## MrGoose

> 446-332446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ332VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-333446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ333VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-334446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ334VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021
> Λοιπόν κατ' αρχάς μπορείς να είσαι ήσυχος γιατί και οι 2 αυτά καφάο του OTE είναι στην λίστα της Wind,
> για να πάρουν σύνδεση VDSL!
> 
> Ναι μπορεί να μπεί μόνο μία νέα καμπίνα VDSL της Wind, και να ενωθεί με αυτά τα 2 καφάο του OTE.
> Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση η καμπίνα θα έπρεπε να ήταν κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 καφάο.
> 
> Εντάξει δεν ξέρω εάν ακόμη έχει "ξεχάσει" να βάλει την νέα καμπίνα η Wind.. 
> να το παρακολουθείς το ζήτημα..
> ...


Άρα σίγουρα θα δούμε καμπίνα κάποια στιγμή (είμαι στην 336); Είχα αυτή την απορία καιρό, γιατί έχω κάποια οικειότητα με το θέμα μεγάλη απόσταση από καμπίνες, γιατί όταν δούλευα στον ΟΤΕ, έπαιρνε κόσμος με απόσταση κοντά 1km απόσταση των καφάο (παρόχου - ΟΤΕ) και έκανε συνέχεια αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## Iris07

Με βάση τα στοιχεία που έχουμε έως τώρα θα πάρεις σύνδεση!

Πάρα πολύ σπάνια, έχουμε ίσως δει κάποια ακύρωση, για κάποιο λόγο.

----------


## MrGoose

> Πήγα σήμερα super market και είδα στην Μύλων και Πλάτωνος κορδέλες Wind, δεν πρόσεξα ημερομηνία βέβαια.


Πέρασα σήμερα από τη Μύλων, κι είδα τις κορδέλες. Είναι του δήμου για ασφαλτόστρωση, όχι από Wind για οπτικές. Κάπως πρέπει να πάρει ψήφους κι ο δήμαρχος.

----------


## junior147

Σήμερα τελείωσαν την Αντιγόνης ( μέτρο ) . 

Μάλιστα έφτασαν και μέχρι τη καμπίνα μου στην αρχή της Φιλιππουπόλεως.
Ριξανε και τους σωλήνες και πρόλαβαν και έκλεισαν και τις τρύπες.

----------


## Serj7

Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης έχουν βάλει κορδέλα ακριβώς στην όμορφη πράσινη καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ  γράφοντας έργα οπτικών ινών !!

----------


## Fiestanik

Εθεάθη πρίν λίγο τεχνικός στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης. Οι κορδέλες λένε για έργα μεταξύ 8-10/06.
Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## Serj7

Μήπως μας αλλάξουν την καμπίνα και βάλουν άσπρη

----------


## Fiestanik

Ο τεχνικός έχει γίνει καπνός πλέον. Ίσως ήταν σύμπτωση η παρουσία του.

----------


## Iris07

Για αλλαγή καμπίνας περνάει εργολάβος με φορτηγάκι, και κάμποσα εργαλεία..
Τουλάχιστον 2 άτομα..

Στην αρχή ξαπλώνουν το καφάο κάτω και φτιάχνουν νέα βάση πρώτα
εάν η παλιά δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση..

  

Μετά από 2-3 μέρες ξαναπερνάνε για να βάλουν το νέο καφάο,
και τις νέες συνδέσεις..

----------


## MrGoose

Και μέχρι να βάλουν το καινούριο  το άσπρο, την καμπίνα την παρατάνε έτσι ανοιχτή;

----------


## Iris07

Όχι, όπως την βλέπεις στην 1η φωτογραφία..

Στις κάτω φωτογραφίες είναι το συνεργείο εκεί και κάνει την αλλαγή..
Φωτογράφησα από μακριά..

----------


## Serj7

Λοιπόν τι έχω καταλάβει με την Κρέοντος από τον γαλαξία δηλαδή και πάνω. Έχει ήδη οπτικες γιατί υπάρχουν φρεάτια vodafone(σκεφτείτε γράφουν panafon) και τώρα ήρθε η σειρά της wind να περάσει οπτικές

----------


## Fiestanik

Σήμερα σκάβουν Κρέοντος στο ύψος της Φοινίκης.

----------


## nino1908

Άστρους και Ευκλείδου μισές δουλειές όπως είχα πει. Πρίν ένα χρόνο έσκαψαν έβαλαν καμπίνες πέρασε ο δήμος άσφαλτο αλλά ξέχασε η wind να συνδεθεί με την καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ . Άντε πάλι δουλειές

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης εργασίες Βορείου Ηπείρου από τον γαλαξία μέχρι την οδό Ανδριανουπόλεως

- - - Updated - - -

Ευκλείδου και Πλάτωνος ραβε ξηλωνε

- - - Updated - - -

Πλάτωνος και τηλεφανους νέα καμπίνα

----------


## GraveDigger

Και έγχρωμες εκτυπώσεις! Εμάς εδώ μας είχαν φωτοτυπίες...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Τελικά το ξανακοίταξα, έκανα λάθος καθώς είχαν έγχρωμες εκτυπώσεις στην οδό Αντιγόνης έξω από το μετρό και τον Γαλαξία.

----------


## nino1908

> Και έγχρωμες εκτυπώσεις! Εμάς εδώ μας είχαν φωτοτυπίες...


Μας προσέχουν με τόσα που έχουν κάνει

----------


## Iris07

Κατάλαβα.. όλο τον Ιούνιο σε εσάς θα σκάβει η Wind!  :Cool: 

Κλαψψ...

----------


## dFatKiddo

Τουλάχιστον από ότι φαίνεται έχει πάρει μπροστά για τα καλά

----------


## MrGoose

> Τουλάχιστον από ότι φαίνεται έχει πάρει μπροστά για τα καλά


Νομίζω ότι τους τρέχει επίσης κι ο δήμος, γιατί θέλει να βάλει άσφαλτο και να φαίνεται όμορφη η περιοχή (αυτό μας μάρανε).

----------


## nino1908

Εργασίες και στις καμπίνες μου Άστρους και Λεβιδιου

----------


## atropa

Σήμερα στο καφαο εξω απο το σπίτι είχε τεχνικο wind και εργαζόταν στης οπτικές, ρώτησα αν ξέρει ποτε θα περάσει οτε το καινούριο καφαο και είπε είναι ενσωματομενα μέσα στο καφαο της wind.
Δύσκολο να το πιστέψω αλλά έτσι είπε. 
οσο για συνδέσεις μετα το καλοκαιρι και προς της γιορτές μου ειπε.

Δημοσθενους και Κορινθου ολα αυτα.

----------


## nino1908

Έσκαψαν σήμερα Άστρους και Λεβιδιου και μόλις τελείωσαν με το τσιμέντο άνοιξαν οι ουρανοί και έγινε χαμός.
Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε προβλήματα με νερά μέσα σε σωλήνες

----------


## REDODIN7

> Σήμερα στο καφαο εξω απο το σπίτι είχε τεχνικο wind και εργαζόταν στης οπτικές, ρώτησα αν ξέρει ποτε θα περάσει οτε το καινούριο καφαο και είπε είναι ενσωματομενα μέσα στο καφαο της wind.
> Δύσκολο να το πιστέψω αλλά έτσι είπε. 
> οσο για συνδέσεις μετα το καλοκαιρι και προς της γιορτές μου ειπε.
> 
> Δημοσθενους και Κορινθου ολα αυτα.


Μακάρι να έχουμε τουλάχιστον στις γιορτές vdsl.

Ρώτησα την wind και μου είπαν ότι αν βάλω από τώρα πρόγραμμα vdsl θα έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα στην γραμμή παρολου που είναι adsl ισχύει ή είναι παπατζα για να κάνω συμβόλαιο από τώρα.

----------


## atropa

Χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος η πιο γνωστες θα με διορθώσουν αν είναι.. θεωρώ είναι μεγάλη παπατζα και τραγικο ψέμα.

----------


## nino1908

Για να σου πάρουν παραπάνω τάζουν τον ουρανό θα πιάσουν τούς στόχους και μετά κάνε καταγγελία.
Ακόμα θυμάμαι το 2005 που έβαλα adsl στην otenet ούτε συμβόλαιο ούτε τίποτα με τον μηνα είχες πλήρωνες δεν είχες στο έκοβαν. Απλά πράγματα

----------


## REDODIN7

> Για να σου πάρουν παραπάνω τάζουν τον ουρανό θα πιάσουν τούς στόχους και μετά κάνε καταγγελία.
> Ακόμα θυμάμαι το 2005 που έβαλα adsl στην otenet ούτε συμβόλαιο ούτε τίποτα με τον μηνα είχες πλήρωνες δεν είχες στο έκοβαν. Απλά πράγματα


Το κατάλαβα ότι είναι παπατζα απλά είπα να ρωτήσω,άσε και εγώ καμενος έβαλα booster με ΟΤΕ με γιατί που είπαν ότι θα έχω μίνιμουμ 13 στην γραμμή + 15 το μπουστερ. Τελικά έχω σύνολο με το ζόρι 18  και πληρώνω τσάμπα κάθε μήνα 40 ευρώ

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Το κατάλαβα ότι είναι παπατζα απλά είπα να ρωτήσω,άσε και εγώ καμενος έβαλα booster με ΟΤΕ με γιατί που είπαν ότι θα έχω μίνιμουμ 13 στην γραμμή + 15 το μπουστερ. Τελικά έχω σύνολο με το ζόρι 18  και πληρώνω τσάμπα κάθε μήνα 40 ευρώ


Το πρόβλημα που αντι να πιάνεις 33 όπως σου υποσχέθηκαν, πιάνεις 18, είναι στο booster? Εννοώ πιάνεις 13 στην γραμμή και 5 στο booster?

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως τωρα βλεπω να σκαβουν και να περνανε FTTH στην οδο Ραιδεστου στα 100 μετρα απο Α/Κ. Εκει βλεπω και μια καμπινα (205) που νομιζω δεν περιλαμβανεται στο πλανο αναβαθμισης.
Ξερει καποιος κατι παραπανω ? Δεν ισχυει οτι στα ~500 μετρα απο Α/Κ δεν γινεται σε αυτη τη φαση αναβαθμιση?
Ρωταω γιατι ειμαι κι εγω σε ακτινα 500 μετρων σε αλλη ομως περιοχη  και λεω μηπως υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα

----------


## atropa

Εχει αυτη τη στιγμή συνεργείο της ΖΕΥΞΙΣ στο καφαο δημοσθενους και κορινθου και κανουν δουλεια.

----------


## Iris07

> Παντως τωρα βλεπω να σκαβουν και να περνανε FTTH στην οδο Ραιδεστου στα 100 μετρα απο Α/Κ. Εκει βλεπω και μια καμπινα (205) που νομιζω δεν περιλαμβανεται στο πλανο αναβαθμισης.
> Ξερει καποιος κατι παραπανω ? Δεν ισχυει οτι στα ~500 μετρα απο Α/Κ δεν γινεται σε αυτη τη φαση αναβαθμιση?
> Ρωταω γιατι ειμαι κι εγω σε ακτινα 500 μετρων σε αλλη ομως περιοχη  και λεω μηπως υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα


Που το κατάλαβες ότι είναι για FTTH .. ?
Φτιάχνουν αναμονές μπροστά στα κτήρια ?

Μία περίπτωση είναι ότι απλά φτιάχνουν μία βασική γραμμή που θα καταλήξει στο A/K..
Γιατί από κάπου πρέπει να φτάσουν οι οπτικές ίνες και στο A/K.

Μία 2η περίπτωση είναι όντως να περνάνε γραμμή για να δώσουν κάποια στιγμή και εκεί FTTH.

Όταν περάσανε τις κεντρικές γραμμές στην Αχαρνών στο δικό μου A/K, κανονικά ήταν να πάρει FTTH η μία πλευρά της Αχαρνών..
Επειδή όμως ο δήμος θα έκανε μετά ασφαλτόστρωση και δεν θα μπορούσαν μετά να κάνουν άλλα έργα,
έφτιαξαν γραμμές/αναμονές και από την άλλη πλευρά της Αχαρνών.. 
και άστες να κάθονται για όποτε θα μπορέσουν να δώσουν..  :Cool: 

Το σίγουρο για τώρα είναι μόνο όσες διευθύνσεις έχουν μπει στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## nplatis

Και μιας και έγινε ο λόγος για το sfbb, μόλις έβαλα τη διεύθυνσή μου (Σεπόλια) και το μήνυμα πλέον άλλαξε!

Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας.
Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας.

----------


## MrGoose

> Και μιας και έγινε ο λόγος για το sfbb, μόλις έβαλα τη διεύθυνσή μου (Σεπόλια) και το μήνυμα πλέον άλλαξε!
> 
> Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
> Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας.
> Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας.


Κάντο, κι όταν κάποια στιγμή ενεργοποιηθούμε, τρέξε για αίτηση, κι ανάλογα την εταιρία θα έχεις και την αναμονή μετά.

----------


## REDODIN7

> Το κατάλαβα ότι είναι παπατζα απλά είπα να ρωτήσω,άσε και εγώ καμενος έβαλα booster με ΟΤΕ με γιατί που είπαν ότι θα έχω μίνιμουμ 13 στην γραμμή + 15 το μπουστερ. Τελικά έχω σύνολο με το ζόρι 18  και πληρώνω τσάμπα κάθε μήνα 40 ευρώ


Υποτίθεται πως ναι είχα 11 με βοντα και με ΟΤΕ πήγα 13

----------


## ivamvako

> Που το κατάλαβες ότι είναι για FTTH .. ?
> Φτιάχνουν αναμονές μπροστά στα κτήρια ?
> 
> Μία περίπτωση είναι ότι απλά φτιάχνουν μία βασική γραμμή που θα καταλήξει στο A/K..
> Γιατί από κάπου πρέπει να φτάσουν οι οπτικές ίνες και στο A/K.
> 
> Μία 2η περίπτωση είναι όντως να περνάνε γραμμή για να δώσουν κάποια στιγμή και εκεί FTTH.
> 
> Όταν περάσανε τις κεντρικές γραμμές στην Αχαρνών στο δικό μου A/K, κανονικά ήταν να πάρει FTTH η μία πλευρά της Αχαρνών..
> ...


Απο οτι βλεπω και τελευταιες μερες, συνεχιζουν να περνανε FTTH σε ολη τη περιοχη μεταξυ Βορειου Ηπειρου και Ιωαννινων..( οδοι Ραιδεστου, Καλλιπολεως κτλ) και πολυ κοντα στο Α/Κ ΟΤΕ. 
Υποθετω οτι ειναι FTTH γιατι περνανε μια κεντρικη γραμμη και κανουν διακλαδωση προς καθε κτιριο οπου αφηνουν αναμονη.

Επισης κι εμενα τωρα οταν βαζω την οδο μου (Δωδωνης, λιγοτερο απο 500μετρα απο Α/Κ) στο SFBB βγαζει πλεον οτι προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσιες αλλα δεν υπάρχει  ακομα καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά. Μεχρι προσφατα εβγαζε οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσια

Οποτε νομιζω καλα παμε !

----------


## Iris07

Εφόσων είναι έτσι πήρε μία έξυπνη απόφαση η Wind!  :Wink: 

Αφού κάνει που κάνει τον κόπο να σκάβει τώρα..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> Εφόσων είναι έτσι πήρε μία έξυπνη απόφαση η Wind! 
> 
> Αφού κάνει που κάνει τον κόπο να σκάβει τώρα..


Γίνεται ασφαλτόστρωση σε πολλούς δρόμους εδώ ίσως αργότερα δεν θα πάρει άδεια για νέα έργα οπότε τα κάνει από τώρα

----------


## DoSMaN

Άντε να τελειώνει από εκεί και να έρθει και σε μας εδώ (Πατήσια) που πεθαίνουμε με aDSL...

----------


## Iris07

Ελπίζω να την δούμε μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι..

αλλιώς......

----------


## Iris07

Παιδιά είναι γεγονός, η Wind βάζει καμπίνες FTTH κοντά στο A/K μου! (Πατήσια)

Δείτε τον χάρτη!
http://fttxgr.eu/map

----------


## junior147

Με το καλό. 
Αλλά προβλέπω να τις κοιτάς κατά χρόνο μέχρι να σκάψουν !!

----------


## endcer

Απ'οτι βλεπω δεν εχουν μπει ολες οι καμπινες του Κολωνου στον χαρτη ...

----------


## nino1908

Ραιδεστού Αγίας Σοφίας και Αποστόλου Ασπρογέρακα γίνονται εργασίες

- - - Updated - - -

Ραιδεστού

- - - Updated - - -

Στην δίπλα πολυκατοικία

----------


## DetomasoGR

Καλησπέρα


 Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει  πόσους συνδρομητές μπορεί να σηκώσει μια καμπινα vdsl /ftth γιατί μικρές τις βλέπω σε διαστάσεις.

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> 
>  Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει  πόσους συνδρομητές μπορεί να σηκώσει μια καμπινα vdsl /ftth γιατί μικρές τις βλέπω σε διαστάσεις.


αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι κοντα στους 200 συνδρομητές !!

----------


## junior147

Γείτονες έχει πάρει το μάτι σας το συνεργείο οπτικών ινών ; 
Γιατί σκαψανε περάσανε σωλήνες και πάλι ησυχία βλέπω

----------


## Iris07

Εεε.. τώρα πρέπει να έρθει άλλο συνεργείο..
αυτό που θα περάσει τις οπτικές ίνες..

Αυτό δεν περνάει ποτέ αμέσως..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> Γείτονες έχει πάρει το μάτι σας το συνεργείο οπτικών ινών ; 
> Γιατί σκαψανε περάσανε σωλήνες και πάλι ησυχία βλέπω


Από το ΑΚ μέχρι την πλατεία πανταζοπουλου γίνονται εργασίες ήταν που ήταν οι δρόμοι σε τραγική κατάσταση τούς αποτελείωσαν.
Πιστεύω ότι πρώτα θα τελειώσουν τα σκαψίματα να πάνε οι γραμμές μέχρι το αστικό κέντρο και μετά οι οπτικές.
Στην οδό Αυλώνος που έχουν μπει καμπίνες έχουν σκάψει;με τόσα αυτοκίνητα εκεί είναι και στενός ο δρόμος θα γίνει χαμός

----------


## macthanos

Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλλοπουλου, νομίζω ότι σήμερα περνάνε τις οπτικές ίνες μέσα στους σωλήνες και κάνουν κάτι συνδέσεις στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Αντε να δούμε...

----------


## REDODIN7

> Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλλοπουλου, νομίζω ότι σήμερα περνάνε τις οπτικές ίνες μέσα στους σωλήνες και κάνουν κάτι συνδέσεις στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Αντε να δούμε...


Άντε να έρθουν και σε εμάς Λέανδρου δίπλα είναι

----------


## Iris07

Πέρασμα οπτικών ινών στην κεντρική γραμμή..
από Wind..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...74#post7047674

Στα φρεάτια γίνεται, και συνήθως με ένα μικρό κλειστό βαν μόνο..

----------


## nino1908

Εργασίες Άστρους και Λεβιδιου έχουν ανοίξει το φρεάτιο μπροστά από το καφαο του ΟΤΕ και την καμπίνα της wind να γίνει σύνδεση με το σκάψιμο

----------


## macthanos

Προχωράνε οι εργασίες με γοργούς ρυθμούς στην περιοχή μας. Ίσως μέχρι το Δεκέμβριο να δούμε άσπρη μέρα..!

----------


## nino1908

Συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες κοντά στο ΑΚ ανεβαίνουν την Αγίας Σοφίας προς τον Άγιο μελέτη και παράλληλα γίνονται και σε άλλες οδούς

----------


## Serj7

Εθεάθησαν ΟΤΕτζηδες στην καμπίνα Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης να κάνουν εργασίες και έχουν ανοίξει και την καμπίνα της wind

----------


## Fiestanik

> Εθεάθησαν ΟΤΕτζηδες στην καμπίνα Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης να κάνουν εργασίες και έχουν ανοίξει και την καμπίνα της wind


την vdsl ή και την fiber;

----------


## nino1908

> Εθεάθησαν ΟΤΕτζηδες στην καμπίνα Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης να κάνουν εργασίες και έχουν ανοίξει και την καμπίνα της wind


Θα συνδέουν της καμπίνες μεταξύ τους.Απο ότι βλέπω τα σκαψίματα είναι γύρω από τον άγιο μελέτη.
Ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι στα Σεπόλια έχει κλείσει για την ταινία του Αντετοκούμπο, εργασίες της wind έχουν σταματήσει. πρώτη φορά και μάλλον τελευταία είναι που βλέπω τέτοιας έκτασης συνεργεία

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Θα συνδέουν της καμπίνες μεταξύ τους.Απο ότι βλέπω τα σκαψίματα είναι γύρω από τον άγιο μελέτη.
> Ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι στα Σεπόλια έχει κλείσει για την ταινία του Αντετοκούμπο, εργασίες της wind έχουν σταματήσει. πρώτη φορά και μάλλον τελευταία είναι που βλέπω τέτοιας έκτασης συνεργεία


Άντε να τελειώνετε, μπας κ έρθουν να συνεχίσουν εδώ.

----------


## Serj7

> την vdsl ή και την fiber;



Την VDSL καμπίνα

----------


## endcer

> Άντε να τελειώνετε, μπας κ έρθουν να συνεχίσουν εδώ.


Εχουν τελειωσει με το μεγαλυτερο μερος στον Κολωνο και 3 μερες τωρα σκαβουνε την Κωνσταντινουπολεως , οποτε ερχονται σιγα σιγα .

----------


## p0rt

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις για τον χάρτη http://fttxgr.eu/map 

1. Υπάρχει ακόμη μια καμπίνα στην γωνία των οδών Επιδαύρου και Αστρους, πάνω στην πλατεία που πιθανώς αντικαθιστά την καμπίνα 446-333
2. Εγκατασταθηκε προσφατα μια καμπίνα στην συμβολή των οδών Αμπλιανης, Αιμονος και Βασιλικών που πιθανώς αντικαθιστά την 446-320
3. Εγκατασταθηκε μια καμπίνα στην συμβολή των οδών Αστρους και Βασιλικών που πιθανώς αντικαθιστά την 446-319

Στους πρόχειρους χάρτες με κόκκινο είναι οι παλιές καμπίνες  333, 320 και 319 και με πράσινο οι καμπίνες της Wind που έχουν εγκατασταθεί.  

  



Στο τελευταίο χάρτη ειναι οι παλιές καμπίνες 332,  336, και 337, οι οποίες δεν έχουν συνδεθεί με νέες  της Wind *παρα το γεγονός ότι στα συγκεκριμένα σημεία έχουν ήδη περαστεί οπτικές ινες. * .

----------


## MrGoose

> Μερικές παρατηρήσεις για τον χάρτη http://fttxgr.eu/map 
> 
> 1. Υπάρχει ακόμη μια καμπίνα στην γωνία των οδών Επιδαύρου και Αστρους, πάνω στην πλατεία που πιθανώς αντικαθιστά την καμπίνα 446-333
> 2. Εγκατασταθηκε προσφατα μια καμπίνα στην συμβολή των οδών Αμπλιανης, Αιμονος και Βασιλικών που πιθανώς αντικαθιστά την 446-320
> 3. Εγκατασταθηκε μια καμπίνα στην συμβολή των οδών Αστρους και Βασιλικών που πιθανώς αντικαθιστά την 446-319
> 
> Στους πρόχειρους χάρτες με κόκκινο είναι οι παλιές καμπίνες  333, 320 και 319 και με πράσινο οι καμπίνες της Wind που έχουν εγκατασταθεί.  
> 
>   
> ...


Η 337 νομίζω θα παίρνει από αυτήν που έχει μπει στο προπατζίδικο στη μύλων αν δεν κάνω λάθος, επίσης, για τις άλλες δύο 332 και 336 (κυρίως 336) δεν θα βάλουν εκεί καμπίνα; θα παίρνει από αυτή στην Αστρους και Αλεξανδρειας;

----------


## Iris07

Μερικές φορές μοιράζουν μία καμπίνα VDSL σε 2 καφάο ΟΤΕ..
Μπορεί να μπει λίγο πιο πέρα η VDSL..

----------


## nino1908

ΟΤΕ και wind δίπλα δίπλα Κρέοντος και κλεομηδους δεν θυμάμαι άλλες να είναι δίπλα σε ΟΤΕ συνήθως μπαίνουν σε απόσταση

----------


## REDODIN7

Η απλή ADSL wind πόσο είναι ( Λέανδρου μένω )? να βάλω και να περιμένω για αναβάθμιση σύντομα ή να πάω σε λύση προσωρινή τελικά τύπου free to connect που είναι αατρμερι Ίντερνετ χωρίς συμβόλαιο ?

----------


## nino1908

Εργασίες wind Αγίας Σοφίας, Ασπρογέρακα, Ελλησπόντου,Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, βορίου Ηπείρου .
Κοντά στο ΑΚ γίνονται πολλές εργασίες έχουν σκάψει σχεδόν παντού,στην κάτω πλευρά της Λένορμαν οι εργασίες είναι πιο χαλαρές

----------


## MrGoose

Για να περάσουν οπτικές, ή για να σκάψουν για να βάλλουν σωλήνες;

----------


## nino1908

> Για να περάσουν οπτικές, ή για να σκάψουν για να βάλλουν σωλήνες;


Σωλήνες, φτιάχνουν φρεάτια. 
Έβγαλαν κορδέλες και στην Βοσπόρου για σκαψίματα γίνεται ένας μικρός χαμός

- - - Updated - - -

Από της εργασίες

----------


## akiss

Δυρραχίου και κηφισου αμολανε καλουμπα. Εξω απο το κτιριο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Kostinos

> Σωλήνες, φτιάχνουν φρεάτια. 
> Έβγαλαν κορδέλες και στην Βοσπόρου για σκαψίματα γίνεται ένας μικρός χαμός
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Από της εργασίες


Τυχεροί ftth... :One thumb up:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## p0rt

Να ρωτησω όοσυς γνωρίζουν. Οταν σε μια περιοχή έχει αρχίσει η εμπορική διάθεση VDSL ο παλιές καμπίνες γιατί δεν αποσύρονται; Εχω δει σε γειτονιές όπου η εμπορικη διαθεση VDSL άρχισε πριν εναμησι χρόνο να υπάρχουν ακόμη καμπίνες σε ελεεινή κατάσταση. Σάπιες. Υπάρχει λόγος που δεν ξηλώνονται; Εξακολουθούν να εξυπηρετούν κάποιον σκοπό;

----------


## Iris07

Όταν σε μία περιοχή βάζουν καμπίνες VDSL η Vodafone ή η Wind οι καμπίνες αυτές συνδέονται μετά με γραμμή χαλκού, με τα υπάρχοντα απλά καφάο του OTE.
Και όλοι εμείς παίρνουμε σύνδεση από το καφάο του OTE που είμασταν μέχρι τώρα.

Eάν το καφάο του OTE είναι παλιό, ειναι σε κακή κατάσταση, και έχει τον παλιό τρόπο σύνδεσης γραμμών με βίδες,
συνήθως το αλλάζει και αυτός με ένα νεότερο απλό, χρώματος μπεζ..
αλλά μάλλον όχι πάντα, (όπως έχουμε δει..)

Τώρα εάν σε μία περιοχή βάζει καμπίνες VDSL ο OTE απλά βγάζει το παλιό καφάο του και βάζει μία νέα καμπίνα VDSL
η οποία έχει μέσα και τις παλιές συνδέσεις και δίνει και συνδέσεις ADSL.

Αλλά έχει το καλό ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να του ρίξει την 24άρα πάνω σε οπτική ίνα και να κλειδώσει ακριβώς στα 24 Mbps!  :Cool:

----------


## Kostinos

Ο οτέ είναι αρμόδιος για το χαλκό,
άρα άν μια εταιρία πέρα απο τον θελήσει να βάλει vdsl θα πρέπει να ενώσει τίν καμπίνα τις με του πΟΤΕ μέσω χαλκού,άν το καφάο είναι σε κακή κατάσταση αλλάζετε με νέο καφάο και αλλάζουν κι  όλλες τις ρεγκλέτες
με νέες, δέν είναι στανταρ ότι αν βάλει άλλη εταιρεία vdsl πέρα από του   ΟΤΕ ότι θα αλλαχθούν όλες οι ρεγκλέτες με νέες,άν ο ΟΤΕ βάλει vdsl καμπίνες δέν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ξηλώσει τίς παλιές μπορεί κι να τής ενώσει με τίς νέες σάν αυτη βάζει συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ....
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...t-Plus/page135

----------


## Iris07

Τις παλιές τις αφήνει εάν είναι νέου τύπου, "καρφωτές"..
Αλλιώς πέταμα..

Στην περίπτωση αυτή βάζει ειδική καμπίνα VDSL από πάνω τους..
Τώρα συνήθως κάτι τρίφυλλες.

Αλλά γενικά όλα τα παλιά καφάο με βίδες θέλει να τα πετάξει κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## nplatis

> Αλλά έχει το καλό ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να του ρίξει την 24άρα πάνω σε οπτική ίνα και να κλειδώσει ακριβώς στα 24 Mbps!


Αυτό το πέτυχα πρόσφατα σε φιλικό σπίτι στο οποίο μεταφέρθηκε γραμμή "ADSL" ΟΤΕ. Το speedtest έδωσε download 23,8 και upload 2,3!!!!

----------


## PEPES

> Όταν σε μία περιοχή βάζουν καμπίνες VDSL η Vodafone ή η Wind οι καμπίνες αυτές συνδέονται μετά με γραμμή χαλκού, με τα υπάρχοντα απλά καφάο του OTE.
> Και όλοι εμείς παίρνουμε σύνδεση από το καφάο του OTE που είμασταν μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> Eάν το καφάο του OTE είναι παλιό, ειναι σε κακή κατάσταση, και έχει τον παλιό τρόπο σύνδεσης γραμμών με βίδες,
> συνήθως το αλλάζει και αυτός με ένα νεότερο απλό, χρώματος μπεζ..
> αλλά μάλλον όχι πάντα, (όπως έχουμε δει..)
> 
> Τώρα εάν σε μία περιοχή βάζει καμπίνες VDSL ο OTE απλά βγάζει το παλιό καφάο του και βάζει μία νέα καμπίνα VDSL
> η οποία έχει μέσα και τις παλιές συνδέσεις και δίνει και συνδέσεις ADSL.
> ...


Για την ακρίβεια...27/2,7

----------


## nino1908

Είναι τόσα πολλά τα σημεία που δεν αξίζει η φωτογραφία. Έχουν ανοίξει όλα τα φρεάτια στην Βοσπόρου η Zeus και κάνει καλοδιοδουλιες,Αγία Σοφιάς Προποντίδος και γύρω δρόμοι χαμός

----------


## Iris07

Ζηλεύω!  :Razz: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## nino1908

Δεν με αφήνει να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες, υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ ανεβάζω εδώ..
https://www.imagebam.com/

Βάλε όμως *Family Safe Content* 
και Thumbnail Options: 300 x 300

Μετά κάνεις απλά Copy-Paste τα links που θα σου δώσει, στο post σου..

----------


## Fiestanik

Σκάβει και ο ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή για ίνα; Είδα στη Ρόδου σκαμένο τον δρόμο από Κρεόντος μέχρι Δυρραχίου.

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον για δικές του δουλειές σκάβει..

Επίσης..
Όπως ξέρουμε πολλές γραμμές χαλκού του ΟΤΕ περνάνε από τα πεζοδρόμια..
Υποψιάζομαι όταν εάν θέλει να κάνει πλέον κάποια επέκταση γραμμής χαλκού, 
τον βολεύει πλέον να σκάβει στον δρόμο..  :Thinking: 

Κάτι τέτοιο είχα δει σε εμάς με μία επέκταση από παλιό φρεάτιο σε ένα νέο που έφτιαξε..

----------


## REDODIN7

Στο μετρό Σεπόλια Κρέοντος και Φιλιππουπόλεως είδα Παρασκευή να περνάνε οπτική ίνα δεν πρόλαβα να βάλω φωτο αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαν σωλήνα με μπλε και κίτρινα καλώδια

----------


## nino1908

Συνεργείο περνάει οπτικές στο φρεάτιο της οδού Άστρους

----------


## Impatient

Ξερει καποιος αν εχει περάσει ρεύμα η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ στο καφαο Wind Δυρραχίου μπροστά απο την ΑΔΜΗΕ? Εμενα δεν πηρε το ματι μου να σπασανε πλακάκια για να κάνουν τη σύνδεση ακόμα...

----------


## hellisgr

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος τι αφορούσαν, έχουν γίνει δύο φορές έργα για το συγκεκριμένο KV.
Το πρώτο πριν από κανένα χρόνο και είχαν αφήσει τρύπες και μηχανήματα Δυρραχίου και Αμμούδα.
Το δεύτερ, το πρόσφατο, επί Δυρραχίου προς τον παράδρομο.

----------


## REDODIN7

Στο fb έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια μάλλον όχι

----------


## Eliaskat

Αληθεια λενε μεχρι τελος Ιουλιου,

ποιου ετους δεν ειπανε...

----------


## nino1908

> Αληθεια λενε μεχρι τελος Ιουλιου,
> 
> ποιου ετους δεν ειπανε...


Έτσι ακριβώς

----------


## Mormnak

> Στο μετρό Σεπόλια Κρέοντος και Φιλιππουπόλεως είδα Παρασκευή να περνάνε οπτική ίνα δεν πρόλαβα να βάλω φωτο αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαν σωλήνα με μπλε και κίτρινα καλώδια


Σήμερα το πρωι στις 11.30 περίπου που πέρασα σκάβανε 3? εργάτες...και υπήρχε και 1 βαν με τεχνικό της Cosmote εκει κοντά τους κοντά στην καμπίνα που είναι στην Κρέοντος.

----------


## Skoros

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Για πιο ψηλά από το μετρό σε φάση Γαλαξιδίου, Καλαμά κλπ έχετε ακούσει τίποτα;

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα..

Ρίξε μία ματιά στον χάρτη εδώ εάν έχει μπει κάποια καμπίνα κοντά σου..
(Μπορεί να μην είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένος πάντως στο σημείο που θες)

http://fttxgr.eu/map

Ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση ?

Εάν πας για FTTH τσέκαρε εάν έχει μπει η διεύθυνση σου εδώ:
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## nino1908

Από χθές το Καφαο του ΟΤΕ που εξυπηρετεί την γειτονιά μου σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί,όπως καταλαβαίνετε έχει γίνει ένας μικρός χαμός.
Ένας τεχνικός μου είπε ότι έχει βλάβη και προσπαθούν να το φτιάξουν.

----------


## REDODIN7

> Αληθεια λενε μεχρι τελος Ιουλιου,
> 
> ποιου ετους δεν ειπανε...


Δίκιο έχεις  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## hellisgr

Έργα Wind Βορείου Ηπείρου προς Κολωνό.
Περνάνε και από δρόμους που έχουν ακόμα παλιά KV.

Κάνουν σύνδεση με ιδιόκτητη ίνα προς το Α/Κ;

- - - Updated - - -

Συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία καθώς μάλλον είναι έργα FTTH, κάθετες τομές ανά οικοδομή και κουτάκι Wind Fiber.

----------


## nino1908

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει τα έργα κοντά στο ΑΚ είναι τα τελευταία για να παραδωθεί το έργο, δουλεύοντας απ' έξω προς τα μέσα

- - - Updated - - -

Άνοιξαν την καμπίνα μου στην οδό Άστρους και έβαλαν εξοπλισμό αν είδα καλά της huawei

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Από ότι έχω καταλάβει τα έργα κοντά στο ΑΚ είναι τα τελευταία για να παραδωθεί το έργο, δουλεύοντας απ' έξω προς τα μέσα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Άνοιξαν την καμπίνα μου στην οδό Άστρους και έβαλαν εξοπλισμό αν είδα καλά της huawei


Τι τρίμηνο ήταν η αρχική ανάθεση της περιοχής;

----------


## nino1908

> Τι τρίμηνο ήταν η αρχική ανάθεση της περιοχής;


Q3 όταν γύρω από το ΑΚ ακόμα σκάβουν οπότε τα τρίμηνα πάνε περίπατο, για τέλος του χρόνου βλέπω να πάει

----------


## hellisgr

Σκάβουν προς Αγ. Μελέτη σήμερα.
Έβγαλα κουπόνι SFBB, οπότε σίγουρα κοντά στο ΑΚ κάνουν FTTH έργα.

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Q3 όταν γύρω από το ΑΚ ακόμα σκάβουν οπότε τα τρίμηνα πάνε περίπατο, για τέλος του χρόνου βλέπω να πάει


Q3 2021??

----------


## nino1908

Οδό Δράμας σκάβουν για οπτικές στο κομμάτι κοντά στην Λένορμαν

----------


## gtse13

Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα το τελειωσουν!!!

----------


## nino1908

> Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα το τελειωσουν!!!


Τον ατελείωτο έχουν , τους τελευταίους μήνες που σκάβουν γύρω από το ΑΚ είδα πόσο μεγάλο είναι το έργο γιατί δούλεψαν για αρκετό καιρό χωρίς τα παρατράγουδα του παρελθόντος και να μήν ξεχνάμε ότι Κολωνός Σεπόλια είναι μεγάλες περιοχές

----------


## Iris07

To FTTH έχει πολύ περισσότερο σκάψιμο από το VDSL..  :Cool: 

Άσχημο αυτό για την Wind που είναι χάλια στο σκάψιμο!  :Cool: 
Χωρίς οργάνωση, και όσα τύχουν κάθετα αυλάκια για αναμονές όταν βάζουν τις κεντρικές γραμμές..

Εγώ μη πω ότι μακαρίζω που πάω για VDSL..  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Εγώ μη πω ότι μακαρίζω που πάω για VDSL..  :Cool: [/QUOTE]

Vdsl δεν θέλω κάτι παραπάνω,ούτε εργασίες σε πολυκατοικίες να μπλέκεις με αυτούς που δεν θέλουν

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME2HI2A

Έχει πάρει αριθμό η καμπίνα;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι η Wind δίνει τα δικά της νούμερα στις καμπίνες της.

Πιθανόν αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι έτοιμη!

----------


## nino1908

> Ναι η Wind δίνει τα δικά της νούμερα στις καμπίνες της.
> 
> Πιθανόν αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι έτοιμη!


Την έχουν ανοίξει αρκετές φορές της τελευταίες μέρες έβαλαν εξοπλισμό και έκαναν κάποιες μετρήσεις. πρέπει να έχει γίνει και σε άλλες καμπίνες εδώ γιατί τούς έβλεπα να ψάχνουν τις επόμενες

----------


## jkoukos

> Ναι η Wind δίνει τα δικά της νούμερα στις καμπίνες της.


Το ίδιο και η Vodafone. Στην περιοχή του δικού μας Α/Κ είναι της μορφής Cxxx.

----------


## nino1908

https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME2IS6G

Η πρώτη καμπίνα που ακούω να δουλεύουν τα ανεμιστηρακια, σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και άλλες

----------


## Iris07

Άντε πήρατε μπρος!  :Cool: 

Εάν είναι όλα έτοιμα θέλει κανά μήνα περίπου για δοκιμές μαζί με τον OTE!

Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν γραμμές κάποιες καμπίνες..
Και μετά θα λέει η Wind ότι πρόλαβε σε εσάς την προθεσμία!  :Razz: 

Αλίμονο σε εμάς!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

> Άντε πήρατε μπρος! 
> 
> Εάν είναι όλα έτοιμα θέλει κανά μήνα περίπου για δοκιμές μαζί με τον OTE!
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν γραμμές κάποιες καμπίνες..
> Και μετά θα λέει η Wind ότι πρόλαβε σε εσάς την προθεσμία! 
> 
> Αλίμονο σε εμάς!


Μακάρι να τελειώνουμε να γίνουν σωστά χωρίς προβλήματα

- - - Updated - - -

Με μία μικρή βόλτα ακούγονται και άλλες καμπίνες να δουλεύουν από την κάτω πλευρά της Λένορμαν φαίνεται να έχουν τελειώσει ότι γίνεται είναι σε κοντινή απόσταση από το ΑΚ

----------


## hellisgr

Έφτιαξα θέμα σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες FTTx στο σχετικό subforum.

----------


## p0rt

Στη γωνία των οδών Επιδαύρου και Άστρους η καμπίνα καμπίνα πήρε αριθμό KLN131. Καμία άλλη καμπίνα δεν έχει πάρει αριθμό στην ευρύτερη περιοχή κάτω από την Λένορμαν (προς Πλάτωνος).

----------


## nino1908

> Στη γωνία των οδών Επιδαύρου και Άστρους η καμπίνα καμπίνα πήρε αριθμό KLN131. Καμία άλλη καμπίνα δεν έχει πάρει αριθμό στην ευρύτερη περιοχή κάτω από την Λένορμαν (προς Πλάτωνος).


Υπάρχουν και άλλες καμπίνες έχω δύο στην Άστρους που έχουν αριθμό

----------


## Iris07

Ότι γράμματα θέλει βάζει η Wind..

μόνο αυτή ξέρει τι σημαίνουν!  :Cool:

----------


## dimangelid

> Ότι γράμματα θέλει βάζει η Wind..
> 
> μόνο αυτή ξέρει τι σημαίνουν!


KLN λογικά από το Κολωνός

Όπως και στην Νέα Πέραμο έχουν NPR σαν γράμματα.

----------


## nino1908

Να τελειώνουν τα έργα γύρω από το ΑΚ να δώσουν συνδέσεις, η δικιά μου καμπίνα είναι έτοιμη και περιμένει...

----------


## Mormnak

Την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι που πέρασα σε αυτό εδώ το σημείο έχουνε αφήσει τα καρούλια με τα καλώδια εκεί. Σκαψίματα δεν είδα τριγύρω...ίσως τα έχουνε τελιώσει..

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.99918...4!8i8192?hl=el

----------


## nino1908

> Την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι που πέρασα σε αυτό εδώ το σημείο έχουνε αφήσει τα καρούλια με τα καλώδια εκεί. Σκαψίματα δεν είδα τριγύρω...ίσως τα έχουνε τελιώσει..
> 
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.99918...4!8i8192?hl=el


Σε εκείνο το σημείο είναι αρκετές μέρες παρατημένα

----------


## Iris07

Φύγανε με άδεια..
όταν γυρίσουν τώρα..  :Cool: 

Σε εμάς η Wind είχε παρατήσει 2 κουλούρες σωλήνα σε μία γωνία κάπου 1 χρόνο!!!
Και τελικά έμειναν τα έργα μισά..

----------


## macthanos

Σήμερα ερχόμενος στο σπίτι είδα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind -στην οδό Γερακίου- που έχει μπει σε ένα στενό πιο πάνω δύο τεχνικούς. Ο ένας έλεγε, "σιγά σιγά και χρώμα χρώμα ολα τα καλώδια θα τα ενώσω". Και ο άλλος του απαντάει, "Να σου πω, βάλτα όπως είναι χύμα, δεν πειράζει"... Καταλαβαίνετε τώρα γιατί σου λένε 50mb και εσύ έχεις 20mb...

----------


## nino1908

> Σήμερα ερχόμενος στο σπίτι είδα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind -στην οδό Γερακίου- που έχει μπει σε ένα στενό πιο πάνω δύο τεχνικούς. Ο ένας έλεγε, "σιγά σιγά και χρώμα χρώμα ολα τα καλώδια θα τα ενώσω". Και ο άλλος του απαντάει, "Να σου πω, βάλτα όπως είναι χύμα, δεν πειράζει"... Καταλαβαίνετε τώρα γιατί σου λένε 50mb και εσύ έχεις 20mb...


Φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα είναι το μόνο περιστατικό για να προλάβουν προθεσμίες θα έχουν και άλλα τέτοια.

----------


## jkoukos

> Σήμερα ερχόμενος στο σπίτι είδα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind -στην οδό Γερακίου- που έχει μπει σε ένα στενό πιο πάνω δύο τεχνικούς. Ο ένας έλεγε, "σιγά σιγά και χρώμα χρώμα ολα τα καλώδια θα τα ενώσω". Και ο άλλος του απαντάει, "Να σου πω, βάλτα όπως είναι χύμα, δεν πειράζει"... Καταλαβαίνετε τώρα γιατί σου λένε 50mb και εσύ έχεις 20mb...


Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία πως θα τα βάλει, αρκεί να είναι τα σωστά χρωματικά ζεύγη. Απλά στην άλλη πλευρά του καλωδίου, εκεί που θα συνδεθεί με την καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν που τερματίζει το καθένα (ούτως ή άλλως γίνεται καταγραφή) για να συνδεθεί ο πελάτης.
Με αρίθμηση των θέσεων στις οριολωρίδες γίνεται η αναγνώριση για τις εργασίες και όχι με χρώματα ή την σειρά αυτών. 
Μόνο για θέμα καλαισθησίας και τυποποίησης υπάρχει η χρωματική σειρά.

----------


## REDODIN7

> Φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα είναι το μόνο περιστατικό για να προλάβουν προθεσμίες θα έχουν και άλλα τέτοια.


Σε 2-3 μήνες δηλαδή μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα πιστεύεις θα έχουμε πάρει γραμμές ή όχι ?

----------


## nino1908

https://ibb.co/19thTNh

Δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου

----------


## GPxr

Άντε και στα δικά μας.

----------


## nino1908

Έκανα αίτηση 50γραμμη 26€ το μήνα σε 15 μέρες το πολύ θα ενεργοποιηθεί

----------


## ivamvako

> https://ibb.co/19thTNh
> 
> Δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου


Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι?

----------


## nino1908

> Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι?


Στην λακωνική σχολή οδό Άστρους. Έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί δύο καμπίνες εκεί

----------


## ivamvako

> Στην λακωνική σχολή οδό Άστρους. Έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί δύο καμπίνες εκεί


 :One thumb up: 

Ωραια..αντε καλοριζικα!

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, μακάρι με το καλό!  :Wink: 

Μου φαίνεται βιάζεται η Wind να πιάσει πρώτη πελάτες!  :Cool: 

Στο sfbb που τσεκάρω πάντως, ακόμη δεν είδα κάτι..

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Άντε, μακάρι με το καλό! 
> 
> Μου φαίνεται βιάζεται η Wind να πιάσει πρώτη πελάτες! 
> 
> Στο sfbb που τσεκάρω πάντως, ακόμη δεν είδα κάτι..


Άρχισαν πάλι τα έργα;

----------


## nino1908

> Άντε, μακάρι με το καλό! 
> 
> Μου φαίνεται βιάζεται η Wind να πιάσει πρώτη πελάτες! 
> 
> Στο sfbb που τσεκάρω πάντως, ακόμη δεν είδα κάτι..


Κρατώ μικρό καλάθι αν όντως ισχύει το πολύ σε 15 θα ενεργοποιηθεί. 
Όπως και να έχει θα ενημερώνω για την εξέλιξη

----------


## REDODIN7

> https://ibb.co/19thTNh
> 
> Δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου


Μπράβο , που βρίσκεται η γραμμή ?

----------


## atropa

Διαθεσιμότητα και σε εμένα .. Δημοσθένους και Επιδαύρου   :Worthy:   :Smile: 
Εκανα αίτηση και περιμένω.

----------


## nino1908

> Διαθεσιμότητα και σε εμένα .. Δημοσθένους και Επιδαύρου   
> Εκανα αίτηση και περιμένω.


Χθές αίτηση σήμερα έστειλαν μήνυμα ότι θα μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό

----------


## junior147

Και στο τέλος της Ιωαννίνων σκάβουν σήμερα και αφήνουν αναμονής για οπτική . 
Όπου να ναι θα έρθει και η δικιά μου ώρα και θα επιλέξω κατευθείαν την οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι.

----------


## nino1908

Το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου να έχει τελειώσει και από τι φαίνεται θα το τηρήσει

----------


## REDODIN7

> Και στο τέλος της Ιωαννίνων σκάβουν σήμερα και αφήνουν αναμονής για οπτική . 
> Όπου να ναι θα έρθει και η δικιά μου ώρα και θα επιλέξω κατευθείαν την οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι.


Αυτό είδα πριν λίγο Δράμας και Ιωαννίνων πέρναγαν γραμμή

----------


## mxlssgm

> Άντε, μακάρι με το καλό! 
> 
> Μου φαίνεται βιάζεται η Wind να πιάσει πρώτη πελάτες! 
> 
> Στο sfbb που τσεκάρω πάντως, ακόμη δεν είδα κάτι..


Σε εμένα πάντως που έδιναν την καμπίνα για vdsl και χωρίς να έχουν σκάψει για οπτική δίνουν σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα για fiber. Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## junior147

Θέλω να κλαψω από χαρά !! 

Επιτέλους στην πόρτα μου....

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!  :Wink: 

Φαντάζομαι η Wind θα έχει να φτιάξει πολλές τέτοιες αναμονές ακόμη!  :Cool:

----------


## nino1908

Πριν λίγο ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός. Είναι το  ZTE ZXHN H288A.

----------


## junior147

Το θέμα είναι πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί

----------


## ivamvako

> Ωραία! 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι η Wind θα έχει να φτιάξει πολλές τέτοιες αναμονές ακόμη!


Παντως δουλευουν στη περιοχη δυο συνεργεια και το πάνε πολυ γρηγορα.

----------


## Iris07

> Πριν λίγο ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός. Είναι το  ZTE ZXHN H288A.


Ωραία.. για να δούμε!

Περιμένεις μήνυμα για ενεργοποίηση τώρα ?

ή σου είπαν να το βάλεις κιόλας Online ?

----------


## nino1908

> Ωραία.. για να δούμε!
> 
> Περιμένεις μήνυμα για ενεργοποίηση τώρα ?
> 
> ή σου είπαν να το βάλεις κιόλας Online ?


Περιμένω μύνημα για ενεργοποίηση

----------


## junior147

> Πριν λίγο ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός. Είναι το  ZTE ZXHN H288A.


50αριη ή 100αρη; 
Τι τιμη σου εδωσαν ;

----------


## Iris07

Σίγουρα συμφέρει και η 100άρα που έχει η Wind, με τις τιμές που έχει!  :Wink: 

Η εμπειρία που μου έδωσε η Cosmote με την κινητή της ήταν εξαιρετική για να δω τις ταχύτητες (από τα "24" που έχω τώρα..)  :Cool: 

Πιστεύω ότι η 50άρα είναι το απόλυτο βασικό..
και η 100άρα αρκετά καλή!  :One thumb up: 

Η δε 200άρα ήταν όνειρο..  :Razz: 

Ενώ κάποια στιγμή έφτασα και τα 300..
Εκεί νόμιζα ότι έκανα αντιγραφή από τον δίσκο!  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πιστεύω ότι τώρα που θα κλείνετε νέα συμβόλαια καλό είναι να ρωτάτε και για τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες για κάποια προσφορά,
και να συγκρίνετε με τις τιμές που έχει στο site..

----------


## nino1908

για 50αρα δεν θελω παραπανω η τιμη ειναι αυτη που εχει το site 26ευρω.απο τα 21ευρω που πληρωνω σημερα

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Με 50αρα, μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα από θέμα downloading/streaming
Αν θέλεις πολύ upload, ή έχεις πολλές συσκευές ταυτόχρονα, τότε ίσως να μη σε καλύψει..

----------


## Iris07

Εάν έχεις οικογένεια.. 
ή και 2 άτομα που κάνουν χρήση ταυτόχρονα θέλεις μάλλον σίγουρα μία 100άρα..

----------


## junior147

> Εάν έχεις οικογένεια.. 
> ή και 2 άτομα που κάνουν χρήση ταυτόχρονα θέλεις μάλλον σίγουρα μία 100άρα..


Εμείς που ήμαστε 3 μεγάλοι 4 κάμερες ένα box ένα pc game η 100αρα είναι το minimum. 

Βέβαια ο κολλητός που είναι Γαλάτσι και έχει inalan και παίζει 240/240 είναι όνειρο τρελό.

----------


## nino1908

Upload θέλεις αν είσαι στριμερ ανεβάζεις μεγάλο όγκο αρχείων κλπ
Με ταχύτητα 13/09 δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα σε zoom που το χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια και τραβάνε και έξυπνες συσκευές στο παρασκήνιο.
Εγω το πάω σταδιακά και βλέπω

----------


## Eliaskat

με το αχτι που εχω εγω θα βαλω 2 200αρες....

Άργους και Σερρών δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα

----------


## junior147

Άνοιξε το site για κουπόνι για την Ιωαννίνων !! 
Αν και γράφει ότι ακόμα δεν είναι ενεργό το δίκτυο παρ όλα αυτά με άφησε να μου δώσει κουπόνι. 
Που σημαίνει ότι σε λίγο καιρό ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ

----------


## wilenek

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Lurker στο thread πολυ καιρό τώρα για να βλέπω τις εξελήξεις. 
Σήμερα έκανα εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να σας ενημερώσω ότι χθές που μπήκα στο site της Wind και έκανα αναζήτηση και μου έβγαλε οτι διαθείθετε Fiber τους τηλεφώνησα και έκανα ανανέωση.
Σήμερα κίολας μου παραδώσαν τον εξοπλισμό (είμαι ακόμη στην δουλειά δεν έχω δει πιο modem μου έστειλαν).
Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί θα σας ενημερώσω για τις εντυπώσεις μου.

----------


## junior147

Εγώ σήμερα τσακώθηκα γιατί ενώ μπορούσα να κάνω αίτηση για το fiber έπρεπε ντε και καλά να μου αναβαθμίσουν και το κινητό από τα 19€ στα 29€ δηλαδή στα επόμενα 2 χρόνια 240€ παραπάνω.

Όταν " χάνουν " από το κουπόνι πάνε να το βγάλουν από το κινητό. 
Τους έριξα άκυρο και μάλλον θα σπάσω το συμβόλαιο για να φύγω.

----------


## Iris07

Άλλο και αυτό!!

Αλλά θα σου έλεγα μην βιάζεσαι μέχρι να βγουν οι προσφορές στο sfbb και δεις τις τιμές..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Lurker στο thread πολυ καιρό τώρα για να βλέπω τις εξελήξεις. 
> Σήμερα έκανα εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να σας ενημερώσω ότι χθές που μπήκα στο site της Wind και έκανα αναζήτηση και μου έβγαλε οτι διαθείθετε Fiber τους τηλεφώνησα και έκανα ανανέωση.
> Σήμερα κίολας μου παραδώσαν τον εξοπλισμό (είμαι ακόμη στην δουλειά δεν έχω δει πιο modem μου έστειλαν).
> Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί θα σας ενημερώσω για τις εντυπώσεις μου.


Welcome!

Άντε να δουμε ποιος θα πάρει πρώτος σύνδεση!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως θα σας έλεγα να πάτε στην Wind..  :Razz: 

μπας και βγάλει και κανένα ψιλό.. και μπορέσει να τελειώσει τα έργα και σε εμάς στα Πατήσια!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kolonos

> Πάντως θα σας έλεγα να πάτε στην Wind.. 
> 
> μπας και βγάλει και κανένα ψιλό.. και μπορέσει να τελειώσει τα έργα και σε εμάς στα Πατήσια!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :Respekt:

----------


## nino1908

Το ZTE που μου έστειλαν χθές το κούμπωσα στην γραμμή συνδέεται κανονικά σαν adsl+ τώρα περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση

----------


## junior147

Τι να μην βιαστώ ; Τόσα χρόνια περίμενα. 
Απλά μου την έσπασε το νταβατζιλικι ότι ντε και καλά θα αναβαθμιστεί και το κινητό αλλά με 9€ αύξηση. 
Δηλαδή στα 2 χρόνια πάνε να μου πάρουν μόνο από το κινητό 200+€ extra. 
Θα πάω την Δευτέρα να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο να πληρώσω μόνο 78€ πεναλτι και να ξανά κάνω συμβόλαιο μόνο για το σταθερό στα 29€ για 100αρη με ina

----------


## endcer

Σας ζηλευω... κανεις δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα ακομα  :Thumb down:

----------


## Mormnak

Κορδέλες σήμερα για έργα σε Κρέοντος και Ευρίπου (Σεπόλια) για τις  30/8 και 1/9.

----------


## jkoukos

> Όταν " χάνουν " από το κουπόνι πάνε να το βγάλουν από το κινητό.


Τίποτα δεν χάνουν από το κουπόνι. Αντί να πληρώνει ο πελάτης όλο το πάγιο, έχει 13€ έκπτωση που την καλύπτει η δράση sfbb. Ο πάροχος λαμβάνει στο ακέραιο το συνολικό ποσό της σύνδεσης.

----------


## Fiestanik

Έσκαβαν το Σάββατο και στην Φιλιπουπόλεως & Δράμας και πέρασαν οπτική αν είδα καλά.

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα..

Να δούμε πότε θα τους δούμε εμείς.. :-|

----------


## Mormnak

Αντε να δούμε πότε θα μας δώσουνε το οκ οτι είναι διαθέσιμο για ενεργοποίηση...καλά Χριστούγεννα θα έλεγα.  :Razz: 
Να φέρνουνε τα καλώδια οπτικής ίνας έξω από την πόρτα μας και εμεις να έχουμε σύνδεση με χαλκό ακόμα...  :Laughing:

----------


## wilenek

> Το ZTE που μου έστειλαν χθές το κούμπωσα στην γραμμή συνδέεται κανονικά σαν adsl+ τώρα περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση


Και εμένα το ZTE μου έφεραν και το έβαλα και έγω και δουλεύει κανονικά στην ADSL.

Μάλιστα είδα και μια αυξηση απο τα 11 στα 13.

----------


## atropa

μια απο τα ιδια και εδω.. έβαλα το ZTE και ειδα μια αύξηση απο τα 10 στα 12.
αναμένουμε να μας ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## nino1908

Και σε μένα πήγε 13 και ανέβηκε λίγο και το upload. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι αυτή την βδομάδα θα ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl

----------


## GPxr

Δεν έχουν φέρει οπτική, μετά τον κίτρινο σωλήνα, θα πρέπει να έρθει συνεργείο που θα ¨φυσήξει¨την οπτική όταν θα είναι έτοιμοι για σύνδεση στην καμπίνα. Έχουμε ψωμί ακόμα.

----------


## nino1908

> Δεν έχουν φέρει οπτική, μετά τον κίτρινο σωλήνα, θα πρέπει να έρθει συνεργείο που θα ¨φυσήξει¨την οπτική όταν θα είναι έτοιμοι για σύνδεση στην καμπίνα. Έχουμε ψωμί ακόμα.


Σε κάποια σημεία έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα οι καμπίνες δουλεύουν και η wind έχει δώσει διαθεσιμότητα μου έστειλαν modem και περιμένω να με συνδέσουν

- - - Updated - - -

Μου έστειλαν μυνήμα 2/9 για αλλαγή ταχύτητας

----------


## wilenek

> Σε κάποια σημεία έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα οι καμπίνες δουλεύουν και η wind έχει δώσει διαθεσιμότητα μου έστειλαν modem και περιμένω να με συνδέσουν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μου έστειλαν μυνήμα 2/9 για αλλαγή ταχύτητας


Και εμένα το ίδιο. Ενεργοποίηση 02/09.

Αντέ να δούμε καμία άσπρη μέρα.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Άντε με το καλό..  :Cool: 

Μετά θα λέει η Wind.. 
τον Κολωνό τον πρόλαβα στις προθεσμίες..  :Laughing:

----------


## GPxr

> Σε κάποια σημεία έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα οι καμπίνες δουλεύουν και η wind έχει δώσει διαθεσιμότητα μου έστειλαν modem και περιμένω να με συνδέσουν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μου έστειλαν μυνήμα 2/9 για αλλαγή ταχύτητας


Το ξέρω για την περιοχή σου, απλά για όσους βλέπουν τις κίτρινες σωλήνες και πιστεύουν ότι ήρθε η πολυπόθητη ώρα το έγραψα.

----------


## nino1908

> Άντε με το καλό.. 
> 
> Μετά θα λέει η Wind.. 
> τον Κολωνό τον πρόλαβα στις προθεσμίες..


Όλο το έργο μέχρι τον άλλο μήνα αποκλείεται θα βρεί μια δικαιολογία όπως οι ακραίες θερμοκρασίες το καλοκαίρι ή κάτι παρόμοιο για παράταση

----------


## Fiestanik

Χθες είδα σκάψιμο στην Φοινίκης μεταξύ Δράμας και Δωδώνης.

----------


## Mormnak

> Σε κάποια σημεία έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα οι καμπίνες δουλεύουν και η wind έχει δώσει διαθεσιμότητα μου έστειλαν modem και περιμένω να με συνδέσουν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μου έστειλαν μυνήμα 2/9 για αλλαγή ταχύτητας


περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες με τεστάκια όταν είσαι κομπλε...  :Razz: 

καλορίζικη  :Clap:

----------


## Serj7

Εσείς όλοι που περιμένετε ενεργοποιήσεις είστε στην πλευρά της Λένορμαν;;; Γιατί εμείς από μετρό Σεπόλια και πάνω δεν έχει ακόμα κάτι...

----------


## Iris07

Σίγουρα πάντως δεν θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες οι κεντρικές γραμμές μαζί..
Θα το πάνε ανά περιοχή..

----------


## wilenek

> Εσείς όλοι που περιμένετε ενεργοποιήσεις είστε στην πλευρά της Λένορμαν;;; Γιατί εμείς από μετρό Σεπόλια και πάνω δεν έχει ακόμα κάτι...


Εγώ είναι κάτω απο την Λένορμαν στην πλατεία του Αγίου Κώνσταντινου (Μύλων)

----------


## Eliaskat

εγω στην σερρων ακομα τιποτα

----------


## TNTnd

Από ότι φαίνεται απο Σεπόλια ( Μετρό ) και πάνω δεν υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση ακόμα . Έτσι όπως το βλέπω αρχίζουν απο κάτω προς τα πάνω . Πιστεύω κάνα 2μηνο ακόμα .

----------


## nino1908

> Από ότι φαίνεται απο Σεπόλια ( Μετρό ) και πάνω δεν υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση ακόμα . Έτσι όπως το βλέπω αρχίζουν απο κάτω προς τα πάνω . Πιστεύω κάνα 2μηνο ακόμα .


Εκεί τα έργα κοντά στο μετρό δεν έχουν τελειώσει βλέπω αυτές της μέρες κορδέλες για έργα και φτιάχνουν τα φρεάτια

----------


## GPxr

Χρυστομάνου από σήμερα ξεκινάνε. Το θέμα ότι έχει 2 καμπίνες εκεί, μία δηλωμένη για FTTH και μία VDSL και δεν ξέρω για ποια θα τραβήξουν γραμμή.

----------


## wilenek

Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά.

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 229916


Μπας και βιάστηκε η Wind.. ?  :Thinking: 
Πρέπει να ανακατευθεί και ο OTE στο VDSL..

Ίσως σαμποτάρει ο OTE που βιάζεται η Wind να του πάρει πελάτες..  :Razz:

----------


## wilenek

> Μπας και βιάστηκε η Wind.. ? 
> Πρέπει να ανακατευθεί και ο OTE στο VDSL..
> 
> Ίσως σαμποτάρει ο OTE που βιάζεται η Wind να του πάρει πελάτες..


Πάντως για να είμαστε δικαιοι, όταν έκανα την ανανέωση μου είχαν πεί ότι θα χρειαστεί 15 ημέρες για την ενεργοποίηση οπότε την υπολόγιζα για τις 10/09 περίπου.

Αν το φτιάξουν μέσα σε 3 ημέρες όπως λένε είμαστε μεσα στο περιθώριο που μου είχαν δώσει. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Impatient

Θα ξαναθυμίσω ότι οι καμπίνες Wind μπήκαν πέρυσι τον Ιούλιο στην περιοχή πάνω απο το μετρό.. Και 14 μηνες μετά συζητούμε αν θα έχουμε σύνδεση πριν τα Χριστούγεννα.. Τεράστιοι κωμικοί δουλεύουν εκεί στη Wind..

----------


## wilenek

Γρήγορους τους βλέπω πάντως. Το έλυσαν αμέσως.

Παντώς κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## nino1908

Μου έστειλαν μήνυμα με ενεργοποίησαν πάω σπίτι να δω.

- - - Updated - - -

https://ibb.co/KzzHRK0

----------


## Iris07

Ώπα.. η 1η VDSL στον Κολωνό!  :Smile: 

Άντε, καλοδούλευτη!  :One thumb up: 

Οπότε, πήρε μπρος το δίκτυο της Wind στον Κολωνό!  :Cool: 

Να δούμε τώρα με τι ταχύτητα θα προχωράνε στις άλλες συνδέσεις..  :Razz:

----------


## nino1908

> Ώπα.. η 1η VDSL στον Κολωνό! 
> 
> Άντε, καλοδούλευτη! 
> 
> Οπότε, πήρε μπρος το δίκτυο της Wind στον Κολωνό! 
> 
> Να δούμε τώρα με τι ταχύτητα θα προχωράνε στις άλλες συνδέσεις..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.Μετά από τόσο καιρό αναμονή η γραμμή είναι εντάξει γιατί με την wind δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει.Εδωσε σε μένα και μπορεί να πει ότι είναι μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα :-)

----------


## wilenek

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.Μετά από τόσο καιρό αναμονή η γραμμή είναι εντάξει γιατί με την wind δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει.Εδωσε σε μένα και μπορεί να πει ότι είναι μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα :-)


Εμένα πάντως μου έκαναν σκωτσέζικο ντουζ.

Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι μου έβγαζε αναβάθμιση ταχ'υτητας σε εξέλιξη και μετά απο λιγο ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή.

https://ibb.co/m6XPCk5

Τώρα που ήρθα σπίτι να ελεγξω τι γινεται σας παραθέτω τα στοιχεία της συνδεσης.

Στατιστικά router 

https://ibb.co/0BMb3MF

Speed Test

https://ibb.co/8YCnZc8

Πάντως απο τα 13 στα 35 είναι μία αναβάθμιση.

Αντε να δούμε μόλις φτιάξουν το πρόβλημα τι ταχύτητες θα έχω.

----------


## Eliaskat

Μπραβο ρε παιδια με γεια σας 

Αντε και στα δικα μας...

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτοί οι ξεκλειδωτοι συγχρονισμοι στα προφίλ της wind είναι όλα τα λ7 πάντως.. λολ.. 
Γενικά μου φαίνεται ότι η wind στις καμπίνες της, σεταρει καλά τα προφίλ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ξαναθυμίσω ότι οι καμπίνες Wind μπήκαν πέρυσι τον Ιούλιο στην περιοχή πάνω απο το μετρό.. Και 14 μηνες μετά συζητούμε αν θα έχουμε σύνδεση πριν τα Χριστούγεννα.. Τεράστιοι κωμικοί δουλεύουν εκεί στη Wind..


Τι να πούμε και εμείς εδώ δλδ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπραβο ρε παιδια με γεια σας 
> 
> Αντε και στα δικα μας...


Να δούμε πότε θα δούμε τα δικά μας..

----------


## Iris07

> Εμένα πάντως μου έκαναν σκωτσέζικο ντουζ.
> 
> Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι μου έβγαζε αναβάθμιση ταχ'υτητας σε εξέλιξη και μετά απο λιγο ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή.
> 
> https://ibb.co/m6XPCk5
> 
> Τώρα που ήρθα σπίτι να ελεγξω τι γινεται σας παραθέτω τα στοιχεία της συνδεσης.
> 
> Στατιστικά router 
> ...


195 Mbps στα στατιστικά ?
35 ?

Τι πακέτο ζήτησες ?

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως σε 100άρες - 200άρες θα παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα γραμμής του OTE από το καφάο του, μέχρι το σπίτι σας..
η απόσταση..
καθώς και η ποιότητα της εσωτερικής γραμμής του σπιτιού!

οπότε δεν είναι μόνο η Wind στην μέση..

----------


## wilenek

> 195 Mbps στα στατιστικά ?
> 35 ?
> 
> Τι πακέτο ζήτησες ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πάντως σε 100άρες - 200άρες θα παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα γραμμής του OTE από το καφάο του, μέχρι το σπίτι σας..
> η απόσταση..
> ...


100αρα ζητησα. Και εμενα μου φάνηκε περίεργο. Λες να κάναν λάθος και να μου έσωσαν 200αρα;

απο το καφαο του οτε είμαι το πολύ 15 μέτρα. Απο της Wind περίπου 20 μετρα

----------


## Iris07

Κάτι δεν έχουν ρυθμίσει ακόμη καλά όπως φαίνεται..
Βλέπω και 46 - 32 Mbps Upload..

Θα δούμε..

----------


## atropa

άνοιξε σε μενα.. μέχρι στιγμής ειναι λίγο ασταθής αλλά οχι κατι τραγικο.

----------


## Mormnak

κάντε και κανα τεστάκι στο   https://fast.com/  :Razz:

----------


## atropa



----------


## DoSMaN

Μη ξεχάσετε να αλλάξετε και τα προφίλ σας εδώ...  :Razz: 

Εδώ πάντως κάτω από Πατησίων (ή πάνω από Αχαρνών αν θέλετε) ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση...!  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

Που θα πάει.. θα έρθει και για μας η απελευθέρωση..
από τον ζυγό των 10-20 Mbps..  :Cool: 

Μάλλον το 2022 θα κάνουμε εμείς επανάσταση!  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 


Ωραίος!  :Wink:

----------


## Eliaskat

Παιδια αν μπορειτε να λετε και περιοχες  

Με γεια και παλι , ελα εσπασε το ροδι!!!

----------


## atropa

Δημοσθένους και Επιδαύρου, Κολωνός

----------


## Codehack

Εγώ από τη στιγμή που άρχισαν να περνάνε οπτική ίνα στην μεριά μου (Δράμας και Χειμάρας) άρχισα να τιγκάρω CRC errors και να σέρνεται το ήδη υπάρχον VDSL μου (από αστικό κέντρο βέβαια). Στο τηλέφωνο η Cosmote μου έλεγε ότι έχω ασυμβατότητα και να το γυρίσω σε ADSL ενώ 5 χρόνια λειτουργεί μια χαρά η γραμμή μου. Από τις 6 το απόγευμα μέχρι τις 6 το πρωί το πρόβλημα μου εντομεταξύ, τις άλλες ώρες λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## GregoirX23

Η wind συνηθίζει να αφήνει το συγχρονισμό ελεύθερο και όσο πιάσεις.. 
Το κλείδωμα ταχύτητας γίνεται μετά στο κωδικό username σε επίπεδο ip.. Αν το λέω καλά.. Γι'αυτό ορισμένοι σε speedtest βλέπουν αρχικά μεγάλη ταχύτητα και μετά μπαίνει ο κόφτης του πακέτου και τη φέρνει εκεί που πρέπει.. 
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει αλλάξει αυτό.. Κάτι είχα διαβάσει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος..

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάτι δεν έχουν ρυθμίσει ακόμη καλά όπως φαίνεται..
> Βλέπω και 46 - 32 Mbps Upload..
> 
> Θα δούμε..


Μπορεί και να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση - ενεργοποίηση.. Για να δούμε.. :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ από τη στιγμή που άρχισαν να περνάνε οπτική ίνα στην μεριά μου (Δράμας και Χειμάρας) άρχισα να τιγκάρω CRC errors και να σέρνεται το ήδη υπάρχον VDSL μου (από αστικό κέντρο βέβαια). Στο τηλέφωνο η Cosmote μου έλεγε ότι έχω ασυμβατότητα και να το γυρίσω σε ADSL ενώ 5 χρόνια λειτουργεί μια χαρά η γραμμή μου. Από τις 6 το απόγευμα μέχρι τις 6 το πρωί το πρόβλημα μου εντομεταξύ, τις άλλες ώρες λειτουργεί κανονικά.



Το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο απογευματινές ώρες;  
Αν ήταν από τα έργα θα ήταν συνέχεια.. 
Μάλλον κάτι άλλο παίζει.. Μπορεί και τυχαίο.. 
Θα μπορούσε να έγινε κάτι από τα έργα, αλλά απόγευμα; Δεν κάνουν έργα νομίζω εκείνες τις ώρες.. 
Πριν ήταν οκ; Το vdsl από α.κ δεν το λες και τέρας σταθερότητας..

----------


## Codehack

> Η wind συνηθίζει να αφήνει το συγχρονισμό ελεύθερο και όσο πιάσεις.. 
> Το κλείδωμα ταχύτητας γίνεται μετά στο κωδικό username σε επίπεδο ip.. Αν το λέω καλά.. Γι'αυτό ορισμένοι σε speedtest βλέπουν αρχικά μεγάλη ταχύτητα και μετά μπαίνει ο κόφτης του πακέτου και τη φέρνει εκεί που πρέπει.. 
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει αλλάξει αυτό.. Κάτι είχα διαβάσει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορεί και να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση - ενεργοποίηση.. Για να δούμε..
> ...


Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε την προηγούμενη παρασκευή που ξεκίνησαν τα έργα. 6 το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας με 6 το πρωί είχα τιγκαρισμένα CRC errors (100+ το δευτερόλεπτο) και ενώ συχρονίζω κανονικά, το download μου είναι στα 0,77 - 8 mbps σε speedtest. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα συνεχίστηκε και την επόμενη μέρα που σκάβανε στον ίδιο δρόμο. Μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα πρόβλημα και από τις 6 το απόγευμα σήμερα που σκάβαν σε κάθετο δρόμο, έχω το ίδιο θέμα.

Ναι, έχω 5 χρόνια την ίδια σύνδεση και δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Το noise margin είναι σταθερό η κάνει διακυμάνσεις; 
Με καλώδιο δοκίμασες να μετρήσεις ταχύτητα; 
Για βάλε και καμιά εικόνα από στατιστικά..

----------


## p0rt

> Εγώ είναι κάτω απο την Λένορμαν στην πλατεία του Αγίου Κώνσταντινου (Μύλων)



Δυο δρόμους πιο πέρα στην Αλεξανδρειας τηρουμε τις παραδόσεις. 24άρα!

----------


## wilenek

Σήμερα το πρωί με τον καφέ μου έκανα μερικά τέστ στο fast.com.

Οι ταχύτητες έφτασαν απο 46Mbps το πίο μικρο, τις περισσότερες φορές έιχα 198 Mbps και το κουφό της υπόθεσης ήταν τα 1,5 Gbps !!!!!!!

Ακόμη δεν έχει επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου συμφωνα με το site της ενεργοποίησης.

Μόλις επιστρέψω θα κάνω πάλι τεστ για να δώ τι μελλει γενεσθαι.

----------


## GregoirX23

Προφανώς δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.. Το να χτυπάει 198 δεν είναι παράξενο εφόσον είναι για λίγο κ μέχρι να πιάσει ο κόφτης του πακέτου.. 
Αλλά 1,5gbps απλά δεν γίνεται..

----------


## akiss

Αυλωνος και καλαμα συνεργείο Ζεύξης τώρα.

----------


## Skoros

> Αυλωνος και καλαμα συνεργείο Ζεύξης τώρα.


ωπα για ξαναπαιξτο λιγο αυτο για ενα ασχετο που μενει ενα στενο πιο πανω. τι σημαινει αυτο δλδ?

----------


## wilenek

Επιτέλους λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με την γραμμή μου και με ενεργοποίησαν.



Τα απογευμά θα βάλω στατιστικά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Επιτέλους λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με την γραμμή μου και με ενεργοποίησαν.
> 
> 
> 
> Τα απογευμά θα βάλω στατιστικά.


Επιτέλους κατοσταρήσαμε. :Razz: 



Μυλων & Αλαμάνας. Κολωνός.

----------


## atropa

Από την ήμερα της ενεργοποίησης είχα τρελα fec/crc errors με αποτέλεσμα παρόλο που ήταν συγχρονισμένο είχα συνέχεια ασταθιες.

Σήμερα είναι πρώτη μερα που είναι πιο σταθερά τα πράματα και έπεσαν κατά πολύ τα fec/crc errors.

----------


## Iris07

Απλά γίνεται πανικός τώρα με την Wind στον Κολωνό..
και θέλει λίγο μέχρι να στρώσουν τα πράγματα!  :Cool: 

και να ξεμπλέξουν τις οπτικές..  :Razz:

----------


## atropa

Ναι μωρε λογικο.. ακόμα και με την αστάθεια κατέβαζα και ανέβαζα 10 φορες πιο γρηγορά απο πριν.
τώρα αμα είναι έτσι σε κανα μηνα θα αλλάξω τροπάριο..  :ROFL:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Από την ήμερα της ενεργοποίησης είχα τρελα crc errors με αποτέλεσμα παρόλο που ήταν συγχρονισμένο είχα συνέχεια ασταθιες.
> 
> Σήμερα είναι πρώτη μερα που είναι πιο σταθερά τα πράματα και έπεσαν κατά πολύ τα crc errors.


Ωραίο attainable...  :Worthy:

----------


## PEPES

> Ωραίο attainable...


Εχει 35b προφίλ.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Κατά την ενεργοποίηση πελατών σε VDSL προγράμματα, μήπως όσοι μείνετε σε ADSL, αρχίσετε να δείτε μείωση στις ταχύτητες λόγω crosstalking?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εχει 35b προφίλ.


Μα φυσικά..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Κατά την ενεργοποίηση πελατών σε VDSL προγράμματα, μήπως όσοι μείνετε σε ADSL, αρχίσετε να δείτε μείωση στις ταχύτητες λόγω crosstalking?


Έτσι λένε... 
Η πράξη θα το δείξει..  :Wink:

----------


## atropa

> Ωραίο attainable...


for now...  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> for now...


Καλά ναι, όσο θα μπαίνουν και άλλοι μπορεί να αρχίσει να πέφτει.. Σωστός.. Αλλά όπως και να 'χει τα 200 τα έχεις...

----------


## atropa

> Καλά ναι, όσο θα μπαίνουν και άλλοι μπορεί να αρχίσει να πέφτει.. Σωστός.. Αλλά όπως και να 'χει τα 200 τα έχεις...


πιστεύω πως ναι τα 200 λογικά τα εχω αμα αποφασίσω.. ακόμα και οταν γεμίσει.

----------


## MrGoose

Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι: 
Κάνω έλεγχο με την οδό μου, και λέει no VDSL, τι φάση; 
Μας έχουν ξεχάσει εμάς;
Καμπίνα: 446-336

----------


## nplatis

Το VDSL προσφέρεται αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο όπου έχουν γίνει οι συνδέσεις. Οι φίλοι που γράφουν είναι όλοι κάτω από τη Λένορμαν, αλλά και εκεί νομίζω δεν προσφέρεται ακόμα παντού. Θα δεις (δούμε) διαθεσιμότητα όταν συνδέσουν και τις καμπίνες στις περιοχές μας.

----------


## Codehack

Απο την στιγμή που περνούν τις οπτικές ίνες ποια είναι η διαδικασία που ακολουθούν μετά; Πόσο καιρό κάνει να ενεργοποιηθεί μια καμπίνα άπαξ και περαστούν οι ίνες;

----------


## wilenek

> Το VDSL προσφέρεται αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο όπου έχουν γίνει οι συνδέσεις. Οι φίλοι που γράφουν είναι όλοι κάτω από τη Λένορμαν, αλλά και εκεί νομίζω δεν προσφέρεται ακόμα παντού. Θα δεις (δούμε) διαθεσιμότητα όταν συνδέσουν και τις καμπίνες στις περιοχές μας.


Εγώ με τον @atropa έχουμε 1 στενό διαφορά. Ίσως να πέρνουμε και απο την ίδια καμπίνα. 

Ξέρω επίσης σίγουρα ότι η υπηρεσία είναι διαθέσιμη και στην οδό Ευκλείδου που μένει η αδελφή μου και σε κάποια σημεία της Άργους στην οποία παρεπιπτώντος έκαναν σήμερα έργα δίπλα απο μια καμπίνα της Wind.

----------


## Iris07

> Απο την στιγμή που περνούν τις οπτικές ίνες ποια είναι η διαδικασία που ακολουθούν μετά; Πόσο καιρό κάνει να ενεργοποιηθεί μια καμπίνα άπαξ και περαστούν οι ίνες;


Εάν μιλάμε για FTTH και καμπίνες FTTH θα πρέπει να περαστούν οι ίνες και να γίνουν εργασίες σύνδεσης/διαμοιρασμού στην καμπίνα, και μετά μέχρι τα κτήρια..

Εάν μιλάμε για VDSL θα πρέπει να περαστούν οι οπτικές μέχρι την καμπίνα VDSL, να μπει όλος ο εξοπλισμός που είναι πολύ περισσότερος από μία FTTH,
να έχει πάρει ρεύμα η καμπίνα και να έρθει ο OTE να την ενώσει με το καφάο του..

Θα πρέπει βέβαια να έχουν γίνει οι εργασίες σύνδεσης των οπτικών ινών σε όλα τα φρεάτια που πρέπει από μία καμπίνα μέχρι το A/K. (Αστικό Κέντρο)
Να είναι έτοιμος δηλαδή όλος ο κορμός με τις οπτικές ίνες..

Ειδικά για την Wind δεν μπορείς να δώσεις χρονοδιάγραμμα για τις εργασίες που κάνει..  :Cool:

----------


## Fiestanik

Ερώτηση: βλέπω απο τα σκαψίματα που κάνουν οτι βγάζουν "αυλάκια" σε κάτι παμπάλαιες μονοκατοικίες που ίσως και να μην κατοικούνται καν.
Με ποιο σκεπτικό γίνεται αυτό; Βάσει καμπίνας;

----------


## ivamvako

Να ρωτησω κατι αν ξερετε.

Υπαρχει το FTTH που ειναι μεσω καμπινας αλλα και το FTTH που ειναι απευθειας στο Α/Κ για περιοχες που ειναι κοντα σε μικρη ακτινα απο το Α/Κ?

Αν ναι τοτε αλλαζει κατι για τη διαδικασια ενεργοποιησης? Δηλαδη μηπως εκει που δεν παρεμβαλεται καμπινα ειναι πιο γρηγορη η διαδικασια?

----------


## nplatis

Η οπτική ίνα είναι πλέον υποδομή, πρόκειται (κάποια στιγμή) να αντικαταστήσει εντελώς τον χαλκό. Επομένως, αφού σκάβουν τώρα (και φτιάχνουν διακλαδώσεις κ.λπ.) γιατί να μην το κάνουν τώρα; 
Και εξάλλου, ποιος σου λέει ότι αύριο δεν θα ανακαινισθεί το σπίτι ή θα γίνει πολυκατοικία;

----------


## Fiestanik

Άμα είναι αυτός ο λόγος, πάω πάσο. Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που δεν γίνεται σε καινούργιες πολυκατοικίες αλλά στα χρέπια  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

> Ερώτηση: βλέπω απο τα σκαψίματα που κάνουν οτι βγάζουν "αυλάκια" σε κάτι παμπάλαιες μονοκατοικίες που ίσως και να μην κατοικούνται καν.
> Με ποιο σκεπτικό γίνεται αυτό; Βάσει καμπίνας;


Ααα.. και σε εμάς..  :Cool: 

Όταν είδα και βάλανε αναμονή σε αυτό το ερείπιο εδώ..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0036...7i16384!8i8192

και αφήσανε κάτι άλλες πολυκατοικίες..

.. είπα δεν μπορεί πλάκα μας κάνουνε!!  :Laughing: 

Σίγουρα δεν κάνουν πολύ σωστή δουλειά, γιατί έχω δει να αφήνουν καλά κτήρια χωρίς αναμονή εδώ.. :-|

- - - Updated - - -




> Να ρωτησω κατι αν ξερετε.
> 
> Υπαρχει το FTTH που ειναι μεσω καμπινας αλλα και το FTTH που ειναι απευθειας στο Α/Κ για περιοχες που ειναι κοντα σε μικρη ακτινα απο το Α/Κ?
> 
> Αν ναι τοτε αλλαζει κατι για τη διαδικασια ενεργοποιησης? Δηλαδη μηπως εκει που δεν παρεμβαλεται καμπινα ειναι πιο γρηγορη η διαδικασια?


Όχι παντού πρέπει να μπαίνουν καμπίνες για FTTH για να μοιράσουν στα κτήρια..

Μπορείς να τις δεις και έξω ακριβώς από το A/K!  :Cool: 

Είχα δει μία του OTE μάλιστα..

----------


## Codehack

Στην περιοχή μου έχουν περάσει ίνες σε όλα τα τετράγωνα τριγύρω εκτός από ένα σημείο στη Δράμας, στο κομμάτι μεταξύ Αγχιάλου και Χειμάρας. Εμείς στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε εδώ η θα σκάψουν αργότερα; Όλη η Δράμας έχει οπτική εκτός από αυτό το σημείο.

----------


## endcer

Στην καμπινα αστρους και Βασιλικων εσκαβε η ΔΕΔΗΕ σημερα , λογικα θα της δωσουν ρευμα .

----------


## nino1908

> Στην καμπινα αστρους και Βασιλικων εσκαβε η ΔΕΔΗΕ σημερα , λογικα θα της δωσουν ρευμα .


Έχει λίγους μήνες που μπήκε πρέπει να είναι απο την δεύτερη ανάθεση έργων

----------


## LagSpike

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτό το excellακι για να έχουμε μια εικόνα.
https://www.dropbox.com/scl/fi/x53cx...um4ohfmzv5hsge

*Oι συντεταγμένες που λέει για το που θα μπουν οι καμπίνες δεν είναι σωστές καθώς πέφτουν έκτος κατά περίπου 300+ μέτρα οπότε μην το πάρετε πολύ στα σοβαρά αυτό.

----------


## endcer

> Έχει λίγους μήνες που μπήκε πρέπει να είναι απο την δεύτερη ανάθεση έργων


Περασα πριν απο λιγο και ειδα οτι η ΔΕΔΗΕ ειχε οντως δωσει ρευμα στην καμπινα .

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτό το excellακι για να έχουμε μια εικόνα.
> https://www.dropbox.com/scl/fi/x53cx...um4ohfmzv5hsge
> 
> *Oι συντεταγμένες που λέει για το που θα μπουν οι καμπίνες δεν είναι σωστές καθώς πέφτουν έκτος κατά περίπου 300+ μέτρα οπότε μην το πάρετε πολύ στα σοβαρά αυτό.


Thanks, ενδιαφέρον!  :Wink: 

Εάν βρεις κάποια στιγμή και νέο ενημερωμένο αρχείο πες μας! 

Θα ήταν ωραίο εάν είχε εκτίμηση με τις ημερομηνίες για περισσότερες καμπίνες..

----------


## Eliaskat

30/2/2022

----------


## MrGoose

> Όταν είδα και βάλανε αναμονή σε αυτό το ερείπιο εδώ..
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0036...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> και αφήσανε κάτι άλλες πολυκατοικίες..


Θα βάλλουν τα ποντίκια και τα περιστέρια που μένουν εκεί Fiber, κι οι άλλοι θα κλαίνε.

----------


## Iris07

> 30/2/2022


Που το είδες.. για ποιά λες ?

----------


## Πάνος21

Καλημέρα σας,
Στην Σαμουήλ Χαου και χρηστομανου σκαβουν ολη την περιοχη η wind σημερα και αύριο. Ανήκω στην 137 καμπίνα και μου κάνει εντύπωση γτ δεν θα είχα οπτική μεχρι το σπίτι ενω τώρα σημαδεύουν ολες τις πολυκατοικίες για να μπει οπτική. Ξέρει κανείς τπτ; Περιττό να σας πω οτι εχω κατουρηθεί απο την χαρά μου που τους είδα να σκάβουν ολη την περιοχή :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: .

----------


## Fiestanik

Σήμερα στη Δυρραχίου απο Ρόδου προς Άγιο Μελέτη γίνεται χαμός με σκαψίματα. Έχει κάποιο SLA η Wind και τρέχει τώρα έτσι;

----------


## Πάνος21

Τι σημαίνει SLA?

----------


## nplatis

> Τι σημαίνει SLA?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service-level_agreement

(Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι ταιράζει εδώ ιδιαίτερα ο όρος)

Προθεσμίες υπήρχαν πάντα, οι οποίες έπαιρναν παρατάσεις...

Εντάξει, αφού έσκαψε και ξεκίνησε τη δουλειά, θα την τελειώσει, γιατί να καθυστερεί κι άλλο;

----------


## Fiestanik

> Προθεσμίες υπήρχαν πάντα, οι οποίες έπαιρναν παρατάσεις...


Εννοώ οτι πλέον δεν μπορούν να πάρουν άλλη παράταση και για αυτό τρέχουν σαν τον Βέγγο τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Γιατί βάλανε τώρα νέφτι..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...05#post7086005

Ρώτησε η United την Wind..
- Πόσο κάθεται έτσι ο δήμος της Αθήνας ?

Ααα.. 3-4 χρόνια είπε η Wind..
- Είστε σοβαροί ??  :Cool:

----------


## Fiestanik

Ελπίζω να μην πάρουν και άλλη παράταση, για να τελειώνουν επιτέλους.

----------


## REDODIN7

Για Λέανδρου υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση

----------


## Eliaskat

> Που το είδες.. για ποιά λες ?


 
Check your calendar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Πάνος21

Ρώτησα τον προϊστάμενο των έργων εδώ στην χρηστομάνου και μου είπε οτι ολη η περιοχή θα ενεργοποιείται ανα κομμάτια και μέχρι ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το σύνολο της περιοχής! Γνωρίζουν οτι τα σεπολια υποφέρουν απο την χαμηλη ταχύτητα και πλεον μου ειπε θα κινούνται γρήγορα παντού. Σ εμάς ήδη έριξαν τσιμέντο, μπήκαν οι αναμονές στις πολυκατοικίες και αύριο ασφαλτόστρωση.

----------


## Codehack

Στο σημείο αυτό που δείχνω στο screenshot κάτω, δεν έχει περαστεί καμία οπτική. Όλοι οι δρόμοι γύρω από το τετράγωνο είναι περασμένοι κανονικά. Έχουν σκάψει φρεάτιο στη συμβολή Δράμας, Ιωαννίνων και Γερακίου και στη διασταύρωση της Αγχιάλου με την Δράμας. Τα περισσότερα σπίτια, αν όχι όλα, στο σημείο αυτό ανήκουν στην καμπίνα 419 η οποία προορίζεται για FTTH. Εδώ τι γίνεται; Το ξεχάσανε;



Το σημείο στο Google Maps: https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0013....7151883,18.5z

----------


## GregoirX23

Πιστεύει ειλικρινά κανείς ότι θα προλάβουν να κάνουν το σύνολο των αναθέσεων που έχουν πάρει; 
Εγώ προσωπικά πάντως όχι.. 
Iris μέχρι πότε ήταν η καταληκτική ημερομηνία; 
Ίσως, λέω, ίσως να τους δώσουν κάποιο ελαφρυντικό σχετικά με τη διένεξη που είχαν με το δήμο.. 
Κατά τα άλλα δεν έχουν κάποιο άλλο ελαφρυντικό νομίζω.. Έχουν πάρει μπόλικες παρατάσεις και κανονικά πρέπει να αρχίσουν επιτέλους να τρέχουν για να προλάβουν τα έργα, που ούτε αυτό με το νέφτι το βλέπω, τρέχουν μεν άλλα δεν σχίζονται κιόλας, Η να πέσουν επιτέλους καμπάνες..... 
Αυτό.. Τπτ άλλο..

----------


## Iris07

Για τώρα τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου είναι η τελευταία προθεσμία..

Αυτό που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω έως Χριστούγεννα για όλο τον Κολωνό είναι ρεαλιστικό νομίζω..  :Thinking: 
(Με τον ρυθμό που έχουν τώρα)

Εάν συνεχίσουν να δουλεύουν και σε εσάς ίσως μπορούμε να πούμε έως και Q1 2022 για εσάς θα έλεγα..

Εμείς στα Πατήσια μάλλον πάμε για Q2 2022..
(Έτσι και αλλιώς τις καμπίνες που βάλανε στην τελευταία ετήσια ανάθεση στα Πατήσια έχουν Q1 2022)

- - - Updated - - -

Να δούμε εάν θα κατορθώσει να δώσει αναλυτικές ημερομηνίες η Wind τώρα στην EETT..

----------


## nino1908

Το έργο στο σύνολο του σίγουρα δεν θα τελειώσει μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο το ποιο πιθανό είναι να δώσουν από την κάτω πλευρά της Λένορμαν στις περισσότερες καμπίνες και από το νέο έτος κάπου το Πάσχα να τελειώνουν τα Σεπόλια

----------


## GregoirX23

> Για τώρα τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου είναι η τελευταία προθεσμία..
> 
> Αυτό που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω έως Χριστούγεννα για όλο τον Κολωνό είναι ρεαλιστικό νομίζω.. 
> (Με τον ρυθμό που έχουν τώρα)
> 
> Εάν συνεχίσουν να δουλεύουν και σε εσάς ίσως μπορούμε να πούμε έως και Q1 2022 για εσάς θα έλεγα..
> 
> Εμείς στα Πατήσια μάλλον πάμε για Q2 2022..
> (Έτσι και αλλιώς τις καμπίνες που βάλανε στην τελευταία ετήσια ανάθεση στα Πατήσια έχουν Q1 2022)
> ...


Άρα τέλη του μήνα περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση πάλι;

----------


## Iris07

Υποτίθεται..
Αλλά όχι τέλος του μήνα, κανά μήνα μετά την λήξη της προθεσμίας περίπου..

Κοιτάω τις συνεδριάσεις της EETT, ακόμη δεν έχει συζητηθεί νέο θέμα για την Wind..
Αν δω κάτι θα σας πω..

----------


## GregoirX23

Λες να βάλουν νέφτι που λες και να τελειώσουν πριν την ανακοίνωση; 
Εδώ γελάμε...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Skoros

Πάντως για Q1 2022 πολύ δύσκολο το βλέπω. 

Σε μας πάνω από Δυρραχίου (Αυλώνος, Καλαμά, Γαλαξιδίου) δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ίχνος συνεργείου ακόμα, πόσο μάλλον να αρχίσουν τα σκαψίματα.

----------


## Iris07

Οι δρόμοι εκεί είναι για VDSL..

Έχει σκάψει και έχει περάσει σωλήνες για οπτικές η Wind για τις καμπίνες της εκεί..

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Skoros

Και στον από πάνω δρόμο στη Γαλαξιδίου? Εγώ στο 26 είμαι προς το παρόν και δεν έχω ιδέα, σε φάση άμα δε γινότανε κάτι μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου μετακόμιζα το είχα σχεδιάσει :P

----------


## Iris07

Από ποιό καφάο OTE παίρνεις σύνδεση ? (αριθμός)

Γαλαξιδίου 26 είσαι.. ?
Κάτσε να στο βρω..

- - - Updated - - -

Στο 149 είσαι..

446-149446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ23,71991738,006889Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 42, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 7, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 36, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 9, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 35, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 15, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 4, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 108, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 17, ΚΥΔΩΝΙΩΝ 1, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 15, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 29, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 31, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 24, ΔΑΜΒΕΡΓΗ 26, ΔΑΜΒΕΡΓΗ 24, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 16, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 19, ΚΥΔΩΝΙΩΝ 2, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 28, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 28-30, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 30, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 40, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 38, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 38-40, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 34, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 102-106, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 106, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 102-104, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 104, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 102, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 96, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 88, ΚΥΔΩΝΙΩΝ 3, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 90, ΚΥΔΩΝΙΩΝ 4, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 23, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 21, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 20, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 100, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 98-100, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 98, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 13, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 11-13, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 11, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 92-94, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 92, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 94, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 26, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 22, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 84-86, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 84, ΑΥΛΩΝΟΣ 86, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 32, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 33, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 27, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 25, ΓΑΛΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 25-27
Για VDSL πας..

446-149446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ149VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021
- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ είναι το καφάο σου..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...89!4d23.719917

Photo:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0068...7i16384!8i8192

Δεν έχει βάλει κάποια καμπίνα VDSL εκεί κοντά η Wind ?

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, κοίτα τι μπορεί να παίζει..  :Cool: 

Μπροστά στο καφάο του OTE υπάρχει φρεάτιο της ΔΕΗ με φρέσκο σκάψιμο - αυλάκι..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0068...7i16384!8i8192

Η Wind όταν αγόρασε την Tellas της ΔΕΗ θα πήρε και το δίκτυο που είχε..

Οπότε μπορεί να περάσουν από εκεί οπτικές, ή άλλα καλώδια..

Επίσης μερικές φορές μία καμπίνα VDSL μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί 2 καφάο OTE..
Και τότε η καμπίνα VDSL μπαίνει κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2..
μπορεί να είναι πιο πέρα..

- - - Updated - - -

Όντως εάν πας παρακάτω το φρεάτιο της ΔΕΗ ενώνεται με φρεάτιο της Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## Skoros

Wow οκ δεν περίμενα τέτοια αναλυση χχαχαχα.

έχει φτιαχτεί καφάο Wind σε εκείνο το σημειο που ειναι στη φωτο. καιρο τωρα. μη σου πω και πανω απο χρονο. αλλα ουτε η Wind ουτε κανενας δε δινει διαθεσιμη γραμμη πανω απο 24. και το Q3 που λενε τελειωνει σε 17 μερεσ και δεν εω δει καν κατσαβιδι στο δρομο :P

----------


## Iris07

Εε τότε, εντάξει..
αφού αρχίσανε και δίνουνε θα πάρεις και εσύ σειρά..  :Cool: 

Θα δίνουν σιγά-σιγά ανά περιοχή..

Θα τον περάσουν τον Σεπτέμβριο..
Όπως είπε και ένας φίλος παραπάνω, έως τις γιορτές..
θα έλεγα και εγώ παίζει..

----------


## Skoros

απλα μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι βλεπω σε αλλα σημεια στα Σεπολια και γινεται πανικος. και εδω δεν εχω δει τπτ τοσο καιρο. ενα παλικαρι ειπε σε καποια φαση εδω για εργασιες συζευξης ενα στενο παρακατω αλλα απο τοτε ουτε φωνη

----------


## Iris07

Σε κάποιους δρόμους είχαν σκάψει εδώ και καιρό..
Οι φωτογραφίες από το Google είναι από το 2019..

Όλο αυτόν τον καιρό σκάβανε που και που λίγο..
Και όπως φαίνεται αξιοποιούν και φρεάτια και δίκτυα που υπήρχαν από πιο παλιά..

Πιο πολλά σκαψίματα έχει εκεί που θα μπει FTTH..

Αυτό που δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε είναι που έχουν περάσει οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες από τα σκαψίματα..
Άμα τύχει και πετύχεις το συνεργείο που λες.. το πέτυχες..

----------


## GregoirX23

Τέτοιο φρεάτιο της δεη με το τηλέφωνο έχουμε κ εμείς στα κάτω πετράλωνα στην αλκμήνης, αν θυμάσαι που το έλεγα iris.. Οπότε πιθανολογώ κ εγώ ότι ίσως δώσουν από εκεί και δεν χρειαστεί να πάνε εκ νέου στο α.κ.. 
Για να δούμε..

----------


## Gkostas2007

Ρε παιδια σε μενα στον δρομο μου ειχαν σκαψει το 2019,περασαν οπτικες ινες και μαλιστα εξω απο τις πολυκατοικιες αφησαν και το χαρακτηριστικο σωληνακι. Τωρα βλεπω οτι ξανακλεινουν τον δρομο για εργασιες οπτικων ινων. Εχετε ιδεα τι φαση;;;;

----------


## Codehack

> Από ποιό καφάο OTE παίρνεις σύνδεση ? (αριθμός)
> 
> Γαλαξιδίου 26 είσαι.. ?
> Κάτσε να στο βρω..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στο 149 είσαι..
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει κάπου η πλήρης λίστα με τις καμπίνες και τις διευθύνσεις που εξυπηρετούν;

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει εδώ :

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gi..._5ui0ybFgdJuNk

Μπορείς να την κάνεις και D/L..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε παιδια σε μενα στον δρομο μου ειχαν σκαψει το 2019,περασαν οπτικες ινες και μαλιστα εξω απο τις πολυκατοικιες αφησαν και το χαρακτηριστικο σωληνακι. Τωρα βλεπω οτι ξανακλεινουν τον δρομο για εργασιες οπτικων ινων. Εχετε ιδεα τι φαση;;;;


Σε ποιον δρόμο.. ?
και εάν μπορείς που περίπου.. ?

Και εδώ Κυψέλη έχουν σκάψει και έχουν περάσει αναμονές..
αλλά έχουν αφήσει και κάμποσα κενά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τέτοιο φρεάτιο της δεη με το τηλέφωνο έχουμε κ εμείς στα κάτω πετράλωνα στην αλκμήνης, αν θυμάσαι που το έλεγα iris.. Οπότε πιθανολογώ κ εγώ ότι ίσως δώσουν από εκεί και δεν χρειαστεί να πάνε εκ νέου στο α.κ.. 
> Για να δούμε..


Ναι, αλλού τα φρεάτια γράφουν Tellas..

π.χ
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0029...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## DoSMaN

Εμείς εδώ ανάμεσα από Πατησίων και Αχαρνών κουνάμε το μαντίλι και κλαίμε για όλους εσάς που είστε τόσο κοντά να αποκτήσετε αξιοπρεπές internet...

----------


## nino1908

Διαβάστε στο Facebook την ανάρτηση που έκανε ο δήμαρχος Αθηναίων στην προσωπική του σελίδα

----------


## Iris07

https://www.facebook.com/KostasBakoyannispage/

Καλά.. ιδίως αυλάκια που περνάνε κάθετα δρόμους πρέπει να τα κλείνουν με τσιμέντο την ίδια στιγμή..
Κάνανε μλκ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμείς εδώ ανάμεσα από Πατησίων και Αχαρνών κουνάμε το μαντίλι και κλαίμε για όλους εσάς που είστε τόσο κοντά να αποκτήσετε αξιοπρεπές internet...


Μας αφήσανε τελευταίους, όπως μας είχανε στην αρχική λίστα.. :-|

Αφού αντέξαμε έως εδώ θα το αντέξουμε και αυτό..

----------


## nino1908

> https://www.facebook.com/KostasBakoyannispage/
> 
> Καλά.. ιδίως αυλάκια που περνάνε κάθετα δρόμους πρέπει να τα κλείνουν με τσιμέντο την ίδια στιγμή..
> Κάνανε μλκ..


Η παρέμβαση του μπορεί να δημιουργήσει νέες καθυστερήσεις αν καταθέσει μηνύσεις, Αλλά πρέπει γιατί το έχουν παρακάνει οι περισσότεροι δρόμοι είναι παγίδες

----------


## Skoros

δηλαδη εδω σε μας ας πουμε που εχει τα φρεατια ετοιμα δε θα παιξει FTTH;

----------


## DoSMaN

"Νέα προθεσμία ζήτησε η Wind λόγω καθυστέρησης που προέκυψε με το Δήμο Αθηναίων"
===
Καλό 2025...!!!

----------


## Iris07

> δηλαδη εδω σε μας ας πουμε που εχει τα φρεατια ετοιμα δε θα παιξει FTTH;


Για τώρα όχι..
Το τι σύνδεση θα πάρει ο καθένας έχει ανακοινωθεί από την EETT και τον πάροχο που κάνει τα έργα τώρα..

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/

Είναι κυρίως θέμα της νέας καμπίνας που βάζει ο πάροχος..
Άλλη η καμπίνα για το VDSL, και άλλη η καμπίνα για το FTTH..

- - - Updated - - -




> "Νέα προθεσμία ζήτησε η Wind λόγω καθυστέρησης που προέκυψε με το Δήμο Αθηναίων"
> ===
> Καλό 2025...!!!


Μη λες τέτοια.. 
Ο Δήμαρχος πρέπει να σκεφτεί λίγο και το δράμα που περνάμε! :-|

Γράψτου τίποτα γιατί εγώ δεν έχω Facebook..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι, αλλού τα φρεάτια γράφουν Tellas..
> 
> π.χ
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0029...7i16384!8i8192


Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι σόι ρόλο θα παίξουν αυτά τα φρεάτια.. 
Μακάρι να είναι ήδη έτοιμη η επικοινωνία με τα α.κ και να κερδίσουμε έστω λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμείς εδώ ανάμεσα από Πατησίων και Αχαρνών κουνάμε το μαντίλι και κλαίμε για όλους εσάς που είστε τόσο κοντά να αποκτήσετε αξιοπρεπές internet...


+1 on this..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μη λες τέτοια.. 
> Ο Δήμαρχος πρέπει να σκεφτεί λίγο και το δράμα που περνάμε! :-|
> 
> Γράψτου τίποτα γιατί εγώ δεν έχω Facebook..


Δε βλέπεις τι γίνεται από κάτω;;

Το μόνο αξιόλογο που είδα στα σχόλια ήταν η εφαρμογή Novoville... χαχαχα

Καλά τα λόγια πάντως αλλά στις πράξεις είναι το θέμα...
Όχι να λέει "θα θα θα" και να κάνει τελικά "κοτ κοτ κοτ"...

Είναι το ναι μεν, αλλά...

Ναι μεν να γίνουν τα έργα, αλλά ρε φίλε, πρόσεξε λίγο τους δρόμους... νέοι δρόμοι παντού και πας και σκάβεις ξανά... ΟΚ, ας το δεχτώ...
Κλείσε τις τρύπες...

Μία μλκ να γίνει και να πάθει κανείς τίποτα, θα την πληρώσει κανένας εργάτης και όχι κανένα μεγαλοστέλεχος...

----------


## GregoirX23

> https://www.facebook.com/KostasBakoyannispage/
> 
> Καλά.. ιδίως αυλάκια που περνάνε κάθετα δρόμους πρέπει να τα κλείνουν με τσιμέντο την ίδια στιγμή..
> Κάνανε μλκ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Η παρέμβαση του μπορεί να δημιουργήσει νέες καθυστερήσεις αν καταθέσει μηνύσεις, Αλλά πρέπει γιατί το έχουν παρακάνει οι περισσότεροι δρόμοι είναι παγίδες



Εγώ θα έλεγα, Δήμαρχε, σύμφωνοι, αλλά άσε επιτέλους να προχωρήσει σωστά αυτή η δουλειά γιατί μας βλέπω με αξιοπρεπές ίντερνετ στα γεράματα.. Επίσης η ιδέα μου είναι η ο άνθρωπος ψάχνει απλά αιτία να ασχοληθεί με την άνεμο; Άλλα έργα δεν γίνονται πουθενά να ασχοληθεί; 
Φάνηκε από την αρχή πως ξεκίνησε η όλη ιστορία με τη wind... Και τώρα που πήρε λίγο μπρος... Αυτό... Ήμαρτον δλδ.. 
Ας δώσουν τα χέρια & ας είναι πιο προσεκτικοί ώστε να πάμε μπρος επιτέλους.. 

Της wind δεν ήταν αυτά τα έργα;

- - - Updated - - -




> "Νέα προθεσμία ζήτησε η Wind λόγω καθυστέρησης που προέκυψε με το Δήμο Αθηναίων"
> ===
> Καλό 2025...!!!


Που το είδες;

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τώρα όχι..
> Το τι σύνδεση θα πάρει ο καθένας έχει ανακοινωθεί από την EETT και τον πάροχο που κάνει τα έργα τώρα..
> 
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/
> 
> Είναι κυρίως θέμα της νέας καμπίνας που βάζει ο πάροχος..
> Άλλη η καμπίνα για το VDSL, και άλλη η καμπίνα για το FTTH..


Να δω τι θα πάρουμε τλκ αν συνεχίσει έτσι η δουλειά.. Δλδ με νέα εμπόδια.. 
Καλύτερα να μη το πω.. 




> Μη λες τέτοια.. 
> Ο Δήμαρχος πρέπει να σκεφτεί λίγο και το δράμα που περνάμε! :-|
> 
> Γράψτου τίποτα γιατί εγώ δεν έχω Facebook..


+1 on this.. 
Όποιος έχει φβ, ας γράψει ένα σχόλιο ότι υποφέρουμε εδώ.. 
Ας τους κάνει μια επίπληξη και τέλος.. 
Αλλιώς.....  :What..?:  :Help:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Που το είδες;


Δεν το είδα, αλλά το "βλέπω" να γίνεται αν πάει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και πέσουν μηνύσεις που λέει κλπ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν το είδα, αλλά το "βλέπω" να γίνεται αν πάει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και πέσουν μηνύσεις που λέει κλπ...


Eγώ το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι πριν το 23 δεν θα δούμε άσπρη ημέρα, αλλά αν αρχίσουν πάλι τα όργανα....... 
Τότε θα το κουνήσουμε το μαντήλι πραγματικά δλδ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Δε βλέπεις τι γίνεται από κάτω;;
> 
> Το μόνο αξιόλογο που είδα στα σχόλια ήταν η εφαρμογή Novoville... χαχαχα
> 
> Καλά τα λόγια πάντως αλλά στις πράξεις είναι το θέμα...
> Όχι να λέει "θα θα θα" και να κάνει τελικά "κοτ κοτ κοτ"...
> 
> Είναι το ναι μεν, αλλά...
> 
> ...


Νέοι δρόμοι που λες, αλλά από που θα περάσει η ίνα; 
Οι τρύπες ναι σωστά έπρεπε να κλείσουν.. Η να καλυφθούν προσωρινά.. 
Όμως πρώτη φορά είναι που βλέπουμε τέτοια; 
Εδώ για το αέριο, αποχέτευση, δεδδηε κλπ, βλέπουμε χειρότερες φάσεις σε έργα.. Για να μην αναφέρω άλλα χάλια που βλέπουμε γενικότερα σε δρόμους δίχως έργα..  
Ας μη διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα και ας αφήσουμε επιτέλους να γίνει αυτή η πολυπόθητη δουλειά.. :Closed topic:  :Worthy: 

Τελικά μάλλον το "έβαλαν νέφτι" και πήραν μπρος που έλεγε ο iris, μάλλον έκανε backfire που λένε.. 
Τους ματιάσαμε.. :Bless: 

Α.. Και btw iris, εκεί που έγινε το σκηνικό πάνω στις φωτό, βλέπω πάλι φρεάτιο δεη..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...89499132542971

----------


## Gkostas2007

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σε ποιον δρόμο.. ?
> και εάν μπορείς που περίπου.. ?
> 
> Και εδώ Κυψέλη έχουν σκάψει και έχουν περάσει αναμονές..
> αλλά έχουν αφήσει και κάμποσα κενά..
> ...


Αμβρακίας πάνω απο την Αυλώνος

Για τον Μπακογιάννη, μεταξύ μας καλά θα τους κάνει. Σε πολλά σημεία δεν έχουν ρίξει καν άσφαλτο, μόνο τσιμέντο που με την πρώτη δυνατή βροχή θα φύγει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αμβρακίας πάνω απο την Αυλώνος
> 
> Για τον Μπακογιάννη, μεταξύ μας καλά θα τους κάνει. Σε πολλά σημεία δεν έχουν ρίξει καν άσφαλτο, μόνο τσιμέντο που με την πρώτη δυνατή βροχή θα φύγει.


Αν τους το κάνει και φρενάρουν πάλι τα έργα... 
Ξέρεις... Μαντήλι..  :Whistle:

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Αν τους το κάνει και φρενάρουν πάλι τα έργα... 
> Ξέρεις... Μαντήλι..


Δεν γίνεται όμως ένας ολόκληρος Δήμος να μην μιλάει μην τυχόν και χαλαστεί η Wind και σταματήσει τα έργα. Εφόσον τα ανέλαβε να τα κάνει σωστά και μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα που έχει τεθεί και από κει και πέρα ας πληρώνει ρήτρες. Δεν γίνεται στο Περιστέρι ο ΟΤΕ να τα έκανε όλα μια χαρά και στην ώρα του και στον Κολωνό και τα Σεπόλια να παρακαλάμε την κάθε Wind. Γενικά το πράγμα εδώ και 3 χρόνια με τις αναβολές έχει καταντήσει ανέκδοτο και φταίνε οι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί που δεν της έχουν κόψει ακόμα τον... πωπό και την αφήνουν να κάνει ότι θέλει και από την άποψη του πως εκτελέι το έργο και από την άποψη του πόσο καιρό το έχει καθυστερήσει με αναβολές στις αναβολές.

----------


## nino1908

Η φάση είναι ότι το είδε ο ίδιος γιατί ήρθε στον λόφο του Κολωνού και ειναι ο δρόμος εισόδου

----------


## ivamvako

Σαν να υπαρχει κοντρα μου φαινεται του δημάρχπυ με τη wind???
Γιατι απο παγιδες (παντως τυπου) ειναι γεματος ο δημος και εννοειται κακως βεβαια.
Ειναι λιγο ασχετο και συγνωμη για το εκτος θλεμστος,αλλα περπατησα προχθες στη οδο Αγιου Κωσταντινου προς Ομονοια. ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ κατασταση (οχι απο εργα) και ειναι πολυ κοντα στο δημαρχειο.
Παντως σε καθε περιπτωση ελπιζω να μην προκυψουν επιπλεον καθυστερησεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν γίνεται όμως ένας ολόκληρος Δήμος να μην μιλάει μην τυχόν και χαλαστεί η Wind και σταματήσει τα έργα. Εφόσον τα ανέλαβε να τα κάνει σωστά και μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα που έχει τεθεί και από κει και πέρα ας πληρώνει ρήτρες. Δεν γίνεται στο Περιστέρι ο ΟΤΕ να τα έκανε όλα μια χαρά και στην ώρα του και στον Κολωνό και τα Σεπόλια να παρακαλάμε την κάθε Wind. Γενικά το πράγμα εδώ και 3 χρόνια με τις αναβολές έχει καταντήσει ανέκδοτο και φταίνε οι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί που δεν της έχουν κόψει ακόμα τον... πωπό και την αφήνουν να κάνει ότι θέλει και από την άποψη του πως εκτελέι το έργο και από την άποψη του πόσο καιρό το έχει καθυστερήσει με αναβολές στις αναβολές.


Είπαμε.. Εδώ για το αέριο, αποχέτευση, δεδδηε κλπ, βλέπουμε χειρότερες φάσεις σε έργα.. Για να μην αναφέρω άλλα χάλια που βλέπουμε γενικότερα σε δρόμους δίχως έργα..
Ας τους κάνει μια επίπληξη να προσέχουν και τέλος.. 
Τόσα και τόσα έχουν δει τα μάτια μας, αυτό μας πείραξε.. 
Για τις ρήτρες -> εεττ, όχι δήμος.. 
Για τη καθυστέρηση που λες δεν φταίει μόνο η wind.. Εξ'αρχής υπήρχε διένεξη με το δήμο γιατί δεν τους άφηνε να ξεκινήσουν.. 
Νομίζω ζητούσε αυξημένα τέλη διέλευσης η κάτι τέτοιο.. Και τώρα που τα ψιλο-βρήκαν πάμε να αρχίσουμε πάλι τα ίδια;

- - - Updated - - -




> Σαν να υπαρχει κοντρα μου φαινεται του δημάρχπυ με τη wind???


Και εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται.. 



> Γιατι απο παγιδες (παντως τυπου) ειναι γεματος ο δημος και εννοειται κακως βεβαια.
> Ειναι λιγο ασχετο και συγνωμη για το εκτος θλεμστος,αλλα περπατησα προχθες στη οδο Αγιου Κωσταντινου προς Ομονοια. ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ κατασταση (οχι απο εργα) και ειναι πολυ κοντα στο δημαρχειο.
> Παντως σε καθε περιπτωση ελπιζω να μην προκυψουν επιπλεον καθυστερησεις.


Στα υπόλοιπα θα συμφωνήσω.. Έχουμε δει και χειρότερα..

----------


## Skoros

κορδελες Wind στο γηπεδο του Τριτωνα στη Μανιτακη

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


https://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arth...mo-tou-kolonou
 :Thumb down:

----------


## Skoros

Καλα δε το λες και off topic. Αμα ειναι να πεθανουμε πριν προλαβουμε να το χαρουμε, να το βρασω. :P

----------


## junior147

Ε όχι να μιλάει και ο συγκεκριμένος που ήδη έχει φάει €€€€ 
Αν το εργολάβος είχε όνομα Siemens τωρα θα είχε βγάλει το σκασμός ο συγκεκριμένος. 
Τον έπιασε ο πόνος για τον Κολωνό και τα Σεπόλια και άσφαλτο έχουμε να δούμε από την εποχή της χούντας και τολμάει και μιλάει για ευθύνες. 
Να τον ευχαριστήσω που Ιωαννίνων και κρεωντος με κάθε βροχή εδώ και 30 χρόνια τα νερά μπαίνουν στην πολυκατοικία. 
Αλήτης

----------


## ds12

Και στα Πετράλωνα και στο κέντρο οι δρόμοι χάλια είναι. Τα πεζοδρόμια με αυτά τα πλακάκια που έχουν βάλει γλιστράνε τόσο πολύ και ειδικά όταν βρέχει μπορεί να σκοτωθείς. Εγώ πέρα από το καθάρισμα των γκράφιτι δεν έχω δει να έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που εκλέχθηκε δήμαρχος.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλα δε το λες και off topic. Αμα ειναι να πεθανουμε πριν προλαβουμε να το χαρουμε, να το βρασω. :P


Ότι είπε..  :Arrow Up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ε όχι να μιλάει και ο συγκεκριμένος που ήδη έχει φάει €€€€ 
> Αν το εργολάβος είχε όνομα Siemens τωρα θα είχε βγάλει το σκασμός ο συγκεκριμένος. 
> Τον έπιασε ο πόνος για τον Κολωνό και τα Σεπόλια και άσφαλτο έχουμε να δούμε από την εποχή της χούντας και τολμάει και μιλάει για ευθύνες. 
> Να τον ευχαριστήσω που Ιωαννίνων και κρεωντος με κάθε βροχή εδώ και 30 χρόνια τα νερά μπαίνουν στην πολυκατοικία. 
> Αλήτης


Τον έπιασε ο πόνος για τη wind να λες.. 
Τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω..  :Whistle:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και στα Πετράλωνα και στο κέντρο οι δρόμοι χάλια είναι. Τα πεζοδρόμια με αυτά τα πλακάκια που έχουν βάλει γλιστράνε τόσο πολύ και ειδικά όταν βρέχει μπορεί να σκοτωθείς. Εγώ πέρα από το καθάρισμα των γκράφιτι δεν έχω δει να έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που εκλέχθηκε δήμαρχος.


Και εδώ, ότι είπε..  :Arrow Up:

----------


## endcer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> https://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arth...mo-tou-kolonou


Καλα την κλεισανε ηδη την τρυπα ουτε 10 ωρες δεν τους πηρε μετα το ποστ χαχαχ.

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά σκάβουν μέχρι το μεσημέρι και μετά μέχρι το απόγευμα περνάει η μπετονιέρα και τα κλείνει..  :Cool: 

Ωπα παιδιά!.. πιο αργά.. να προλαβαίνει η μπετονιέρα!!  :Laughing:

----------


## TNTnd

Τρίτωνα έκλεισαν τις γραμμές με μπετό , είμαστε κοντά από την πάνω μεριά . Περιμένουμε να δούμε κορδέλες .

----------


## ExCiZieR

Καλησπερα σας, ζητω προκαβολικα συγνωμη απο τους ...γειτονες στην ουσια εδω, επειδη μαλλον θα ρωτησω χιλιοειπωμενα πραγματα.
Ειμαι στην οδο Σεπολιων, κατω απο τις γραμμες εκει στα ψαραδικα κοντα.
Ειδα ευχαριστα προχτες να κανουν εργα στην Δυρραχιου και πηρα ελπιδες οτι δεν θα ειμαι για πολυ(?) ακομα στα 7-8mbit.
Διαβασα αρκετα το νημα, αλλα καποια στιγμη χαθηκα.
Απο οτι ειχα δει νομιζω παλια, νομιζω συνδεομαι με το Α/Κ Κολωνου το οποιο ειναι αρκετα σε αποσταση υποθετω.
Συμφωνα με τα excel που εχετε επισυναψει και ευχαριστω, στην οδο και αριθμο που ειμαι εχω τα παρακατω.

446-119	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	23.719806	38.000444	Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ	Δ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝ	Δ. Αθηναίων
446-119	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	119	FTTH	Q3/2021

Ερωτηση 1η: FTTH ειναι οπτικη αρα ανωτερο απο VDSL σωστα εχω καταλαβει?
2η: Παιζει ρολο η αποσταση απο το Α/Κ ή θα "δωσει" καλα? Ταχυτητες ποιας ταξεως?
3η: Αν ειναι οπτικη πως ακριβως ερχεται απο το πεζοδρομιο πχ μεχρι τον 4ο οροφο που βρισκομαι εγω? Πρεπει να μπουν καινουργια οπτικα καλωδια μεχρι επανω η με καποιο τροπο "κουμπωνουν" στα υφισταμενα τηλεφωνικα του χαλκου, η πολυκατοικια ειναι μαλλον τελη του 70s.
4η: Ενα καφαο αρχαιο του ΟΤΕ (?) βρισκεται ακριβως απ εξω, δεν εχει μπει ακομα καμπινα της WIND, ουτε εχουν σκαψει προσφατα, οποτε το Q3/2021 υποθετω, χωρις κανεις να μπορει να μου πει σιγουρα, παμε μαλλον για 2022-2023 και βλεπουμε?

Συγνωμη αν κουρασα, ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα,
Λοιπόν..

Η οπτική ίνα έχει σχεδόν 0 απώλειες στην ταχύτητα, εφόσων γίνουν σωστά οι συνδέσεις, από το A/K μέχρι το σπίτι..
οπότε ναι είναι πολύ ανώτερη από το VDSL.

Δεν παίζει ρόλο η απόσταση που έχεις από το A/K.
Μιλάμε για ένα νέο δίκτυο που καμία σχέση δεν θα έχει πλέον με το δίκτυο χαλκού του OTE, και τα παλιά καφάο του.

*Ο πρώτος* που θα ζητήσει σύνδεση στην πολυκατοικία σου, μετά από αυτοψία του εργολάβου,
θα έρθει και θα περάσει οπτικές ίνες και τα κατάλληλα κουτιά σε κάθε όροφο, από την οπτική που έρχεται κάτω στο πεζοδρόμιο.

Από εκεί και πέρα όποιος ζητάει σύνδεση θα του βάζουν οπτική ίνα από το κουτί ορόφου μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι του.

Οι οπτικές ίνες έρχονται στο σπίτι σου από καμπίνες FTTH τις οποίες η Wind τις βάζει σε τυχαία σημεία..
δεν κοιτάει καθόλου που είναι τα καφάο του OTE..

- - - Updated - - -

Ρίξε μία ματιά σε κάποια γενικά θέματα για FTTH που υπάρχουν εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/205-FTTH

και θα δεις φωτογραφίες από εγκαταστάσεις..

----------


## ExCiZieR

Ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ.

----------


## Iris07

Ψάξε αυτο το θέμα για φώτο..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...46#post6904846

Κοιτάς πλέον πότε θα σου εμφανίσει πακέτα σύνδεσης στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

για να διαλέξεις..

----------


## ExCiZieR

Εκτεθειμενα πολυ τα βλεπω, και μεσα και εξω, αλλα οκ δεν γινεται αλλιως, τι να κανεις να γκρεμισεις τα σπιτια?
Σε ευχαριστω μου ελυσες ολες τις αποριες. Πρωτη φορα που δεν θα γκρινιαξω για parking αν ερθουν απο εδω κατω. Ελπιζω να μην μας ξεχασουν.

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχουν καλές εγκαταστάσεις..
Με σιδεροσωλήνες ή πλαστικούς, σπιράλ και κανάλια..
Γενικά μιά χαρά είναι..

Που να δεις την Inalan που περνάει γυμνή την οπτική ίνα πάνω στους εξωτερικούς τοίχους, με καρφάκια..  :Cool: 

Παρόμοια φάση με το αέριο θα έλεγα..
Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι ανάλογα το κτήριο για να ανεβάσουν τις οπτικές..

- - - Updated - - -

*Δήμος Αθηναίων: Μήνυση σε εργολάβο για καταστροφή δρόμου της Αθήνας*

_Ασφαλτοστρώσαμε ήδη 475 δρόμους και απομένουν άλλοι 700 με συνολικό προϋπολογισμό 42 εκατ. ευρώ.
..

Όσον αφορά σε έργα του δήμου, οι τεχνικές υπηρεσίες εφαρμόζουν και το λεγόμενο «πρωτόκολλο οδού», 
που προβλέπει ότι προτού προβούν σε ασφαλτοστρώσεις θα πρέπει όλοι να έχουν ολοκληρώσει τα έργα υποδομής τους. 

Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση δε χορηγείται άδεια πριν το πέρας τουλάχιστον 18 μηνών από την τελευταία ασφαλτόστρωση._

https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/dimos-a...hinas/3364380/

----------


## dFatKiddo

> ... *δε χορηγείται άδεια πριν το πέρας τουλάχιστον 18 μηνών από την τελευταία ασφαλτόστρωση.*
> 
> https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/dimos-a...hinas/3364380/


Περαστικά

----------


## ivamvako

"Ακολούθως, ο δήμος προχώρησε στην ανάκληση της σχετικής άδειας μέχρι να συμμορφωθεί ο εργολάβος της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας και στην επιβολή του υψηλότερου προβλεπόμενου διοικητικού προστίμου, ενώ σήμερα υποβλήθηκε η μηνυτήρια αναφορά στον εισαγγελέα."

"ανάκληση της σχετικής αδειας" τωρα τι σημαινει???  Σταματανε τα σκαψιματα σε Κολωνο/Σεπολια?     Και τι σημαινει επισης .."μέχρι να συμμορφωθεί ο εργολάβος"??

Ρε που μπλεξαμε...!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Υπάρχουν καλές εγκαταστάσεις..
> Με σιδεροσωλήνες ή πλαστικούς, σπιράλ και κανάλια..
> Γενικά μιά χαρά είναι..
> 
> Που να δεις την Inalan που περνάει γυμνή την οπτική ίνα πάνω στους εξωτερικούς τοίχους, με καρφάκια.. 
> 
> Παρόμοια φάση με το αέριο θα έλεγα..
> Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι ανάλογα το κτήριο για να ανεβάσουν τις οπτικές..
> 
> ...





> "Ακολούθως, ο δήμος προχώρησε στην ανάκληση της σχετικής άδειας μέχρι να συμμορφωθεί ο εργολάβος της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας και στην επιβολή του υψηλότερου προβλεπόμενου διοικητικού προστίμου, ενώ σήμερα υποβλήθηκε η μηνυτήρια αναφορά στον εισαγγελέα."
> 
> 
> "ανάκληση της σχετικής αδειας" τωρα τι σημαινει???  Σταματανε τα σκαψιματα σε Κολωνο/Σεπολια?     Και τι σημαινει επισης .."μέχρι να συμμορφωθεί ο εργολάβος"??
> 
> 
> Ρε που μπλεξαμε...!!


Είπαμε.. Ο δήμος μας έχει αλλεργία στην άνεμο... 
Τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε;; 
Πάνω που ξεκινήσαμε λίγο, αυτό.. 
Περαστικά μας με αυτόν που μπλέξαμε.. Απλά μας θέλουν να ταλαιπωρούμαστε όπως τώρα.. 
Να τους σταματήσουμε λοιπόν κ εμείς τα δημοτικά τέλη; Θα τους αρέσει; 

- - - Updated - - -




> Περαστικά


Έλα μωρέ.. 
Τι είναι +1,5 χρόνος;; 
Έτσι κ αλλιώς στα γεράματα θα το δούμε..
Δλδ πάντως μετά από 1,5 χρόνο που θα έχει γίνει η ασφαλτόστρωση τι θα έχει αλλάξει;
Και έστω ότι είχαν γίνει οι υποδομές πριν την ασφαλτόστρωση.. Αν συνέβαινε βλάβη που ήθελε σκάψιμο;; Θα περίμενε 1,5 χρόνο;; Μας δουλεύουν;;; 

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/dimos-a...hinas/3364380/
*Ο Δήμος Αθηναίων έχει τριπλασιάσει το ύψος των εγγυητικών*
Άραγε αυτό να αφορούσε η αρχική διένεξη με το δήμο και τα αυξημένα τέλη διέλευσης;

- - - Updated - - -

Τόσα χρόνια όλοι οι δρόμοι είναι @@@, τώρα τους έπιασε ο πόνος..

Ωραία όλα αυτά που γράφει το άρθρο, αλλά έτσι δεν πάμε μπροστά.. 
Πάνω που τα βρήκαν, αυτό....

----------


## Codehack

Δεν μπορούν να κάνουν contract άλλο εργολάβο και να συνεχίσουν το έργο;

----------


## endcer

Δεν νομιζω να σταματησουν παντου , μονο εκει που ασφαλτοστρωσαν προσφατα λογικα . 
Το μεγαλο μερος τους κολωνου ασφαλτοστρωθηκε περσι .

----------


## akiss

Την Λεγκράν, είχαν να την άσφαλτοστρώσουν 25 χρόνια. Στο δεύτερο lockdown αποφάσισαν να το κάνουν. Η wind είχε τελειώσει ευτυχώς. 5 μέρες μετά ήρθε η ευδαπ και κατέστρεψε τον δρόμο. 7-8 μήνες τώρα ανοίγουν λακκούβες ακόμα και χωρίς να βρέξει. Έχω πάρει από την πρώτη μέρα τον Δήμο για παράπονα και δεν έπιασε κανέναν ο πόνος. Τώρα γιατί έφαγαν κόλλημα και άρχισαν τις καταγγελίες εκεί, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Μάλλον δεν έπεσαν οι σωστές μίζες.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Την Λεγκράν, είχαν να την άσφαλτοστρώσουν 25 χρόνια. Στο δεύτερο lockdown αποφάσισαν να το κάνουν. Η wind είχε τελειώσει ευτυχώς. 5 μέρες μετά ήρθε η ευδαπ και κατέστρεψε τον δρόμο. 7-8 μήνες τώρα ανοίγουν λακκούβες ακόμα και χωρίς να βρέξει. Έχω πάρει από την πρώτη μέρα τον Δήμο για παράπονα και δεν έπιασε κανέναν ο πόνος. Τώρα γιατί έφαγαν κόλλημα και άρχισαν τις καταγγελίες εκεί, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Μάλλον δεν έπεσαν οι σωστές μίζες.


https://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j...to-Starter.jpg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν νομιζω να σταματησουν παντου , μονο εκει που ασφαλτοστρωσαν προσφατα λογικα . 
> Το μεγαλο μερος τους κολωνου ασφαλτοστρωθηκε περσι .


Μακάρι να είναι έτσι..

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως φαινεται συμμορφωθηκε ο εργολαβος . Συνεχιζουν τα εργα κοντα στο Τρίτωνα

...Ολα καλα

----------


## Iris07

Μακάρι!  :Cool:

----------


## Fiestanik

Σκάβουν απο χθες και εδώ

----------


## ExCiZieR

Να δωσω και εγω ενα update απο τον αλλο μαχαλα. Ελπιζω να μην εχει επηρεασει η μηνυση του δημαρχου.
Περιμετρικα στην πλατεια του Αγιου Μελετιου, στις καθετες οδους επι της Αυλωνος στις αρχες, αλλα και σε σημεια της Κωνσταντινουπολεως απο πανω, πολλες κορδελες WIND και συνεργεια.
Τετοια πιλαλα ειχα να δω στην Αθηνα, απο πριν τους Ολυμπιακους του 2004.
Μακαρι να συνεχισουν με τους ιδιους ρυθμους.

----------


## Iris07

> Τετοια πιλαλα ειχα να δω στην Αθηνα, απο πριν τους Ολυμπιακους του 2004.
> Μακαρι να συνεχισουν με τους ιδιους ρυθμους.


Χαχαχα..  :Laughing: 
Μακάρι να ήξερα τι τρέχει να προλάβει τώρα η Wind !!  :Cool: 

Θα δέσουμε τα σωληνάκια σε μία κουδούνα!  :Razz: 

- Ήρθε το συνεργείο !!

Τώρα τι γίνεται.. βγαίνω ή μένω ??  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

 :Clap: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...36#post7125336

----------


## johnmegarythmos

να υποθεσω στην οδο Μαδυτου δεν υπαρχει κανενα εργο για οπτικες ινες ακομα; , παντως στον οτε βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα για vdsl 50 και οταν πατας να δεις το μεγιστο της περιοχης σου βγαζει μονο την dsl τι χαζο ειναι αυτο; . 


παντως η θεια μου με wind adsl στην περιοχη συνχρονιζει 14mbs ενω ο οτε δινει χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα οπως βλεπεται , πολυ κουλο αλλα το ειδα με τα ματια μου .

----------


## Iris07

Ο δρόμος υπάρχει στο sfbb για συνδέσεις FTTH..

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCh...a4%u039f%u03a5

Ή ακόμη δεν είναι έτοιμες οι οπτικές εκεί..
ή δεν βάλανε τα πακέτα..

Αυτό το 50 Mbps είναι επειδή είναι κοντά στο A/K..
Οπότε μάλλον δεν αξίζει..

----------


## gio1973

Στην Σμπαρούνη (Σεπόλια) έσκαψαν-εφτιαξαν μέχρι ένα σημείο στην αρχή κ μετά τα παράτησαν! Δεν θα σκάψουν-φτιάξουν στην υπόλοιπη οδο? Δεν έπρεπε να έχουν ολοκληρώσει όλη την οδό κ μετά να πάνε στο επόμενο κομμάτι?? Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως κινούνται τα έργα κ αυτό συνέβη πριν μέρες κ πριν σταματήσουν τα έργα...

----------


## endcer

Στην καμπινα 446-319 εδωσαν ρευμα πριν μερικες μερες και σημερα δυο τεχνικοι φτιαχνουν τα καλωδια μεσα . 
Ξερετε τι αλλο χρειαζεται να γινει ?

----------


## Iris07

Εάν έχουν βάλει όλον τον εξοπλισμό και την έχει συνδέσει και ο OTE με το καφάο του θέλει δοκιμές μόνο..

----------


## endcer

> Εάν έχουν βάλει όλον τον εξοπλισμό και την έχει συνδέσει και ο OTE με το καφάο του θέλει δοκιμές μόνο..


Αντε μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα , απο το 2014 περιμενω ..

----------


## sgatz

Επειδή λόγω χειρουργείου δεν βγαίνω, έργα συνεχίζουν στην περιοχή ή σταμάτησαν λόγω της ιστορίας με τον εργολάβο και τον δήμαρχο;

----------


## ivamvako

> Επειδή λόγω χειρουργείου δεν βγαίνω, έργα συνεχίζουν στην περιοχή ή σταμάτησαν λόγω της ιστορίας με τον εργολάβο και τον δήμαρχο;


Δεν ξερω για σημερα, αλλα την Παρασκευη που ειχα δει δεν γινοντουσαν καινουργια σκαψιματα. Μονο κατι φρεατια εφτιαχναν σε διαφορα σημεια απο αυτα που ηταν μερες ανοιχτα.

----------


## sgatz

Οπότε μάλλον πάει περίπατο το θέμα vdsl στη περιοχή μας. Τουλάχιστον όπου δεν έχουν προλάβει τα σκαψίματα.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## ivamvako

Ολα τα'χαμε, ο υπερβαλλων ζηλος του δημαρχου μας ελειπε. 
Και αυτο δεν θα ηταν κακο, το αντιθετο μαλιστα, αλλα αν αφορουσε όλα τα θεματα οπως για παραδειγμα αντιστοιχα θεματα που αφορουν παραλειψεις του ιδιου του δημου

----------


## Skoros

Είναι επίσημο αυτό σταματάνε δηλαδή;

Κοίτα που έχουνε φτάσει 200 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου και δε θα δούμε προκοπή ρε γαμώτο.

Αθήνα 2021

----------


## Serj7

Οι εργασίες που γινόντουσαν στην Φοινίκης έχουν τελειώσει και στην Κρέοντος παρατήρησα ότι έδωσαν στις καμπίνες κωδικούς

----------


## endcer

Ααα ρε Δημαρχε μας καταστρεψες.... Αφανατη η wind απο ολο τον Κολωνο ...

----------


## Codehack

Δεν μπορούν να βρουν άλλον εργολάβο να συνεχίσει τα έργα; Πρέπει ντε και καλά να συνεχίσουν με τον ίδιο;

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν απέσυρε ο δήμος την άδεια νομίζω κανένας εργολάβος δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει.. 
Όχι ότι αλλάζουν έτσι εύκολα οι εργολάβοι.. 
Εύχομαι πάντως να μη σταματήσουν γενικά τα έργα στο δήμο μας και να είναι κάτι προσωρινό - μεμονωμένο περιστατικό.. 
Διαφορετικά τι να πω με το δήμο που έχουμε μπλέξει.. Μάλλον μας θέλουν να ζούμε με ταχύτητες μεσαίωνα.. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς..  
Εδώ έχουμε σπάσει τα αμάξια μας από τις λακούβες σε κεντρικούς δρόμους, έχουμε κοντέψει να σπάσουμε ποδάρια, η Αθήνα έχει τα χάλια της και ο δήμαρχος κάθεται και ασχολείται κ το ψειρίζει ως συνήθως με τη wind.. 
Δηλαδή τι να πω; Είναι πραγματικά να απορείς.. 
Μάλλον... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKe8...channel=dglent
Όχι ότι οι προηγούμενοι από τότε που έγινε η ανάθεση τα έκαναν καλύτερα, αλλά τώρα τείνει να καταντήσει τσίρκο η κατάσταση..

----------


## nino1908

> Ααα ρε Δημαρχε μας καταστρεψες.... Αφανατη η wind απο ολο τον Κολωνο ...


Κολωνό πόσο ακόμα να σκάψουν τους ρήμαξαν όλους τους δρόμους, τώρα πρέπει να αρχίζουν να περνάνε οπτικές

----------


## ExCiZieR

εργα στον ακριτικο Δημο Αθηναιων 2021

Παντως αν εχουν σταματησει λογω την μηνυσης, δεν βλεπω ουτε 2022 να ξεμπερδευουμε.
Σου λεει ο Δημαρχος... ποσοι γκρινιαζουν για το ιντερνετ σε Κολωνο-Σεπολια, 100-200-1000?
Ποσους κερδιζω επικοινωνιακα με αυτην την ιστορια σαν γενικοτερη εικονα μου προς την κοινη γνωμη? Πολλους περισσοτερους.

ουφ....

----------


## ivamvako

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 230910
> εργα στον ακριτικο Δημο Αθηναιων 2021
> 
> Παντως αν εχουν σταματησει λογω την μηνυσης, δεν βλεπω ουτε 2022 να ξεμπερδευουμε.
> Σου λεει ο Δημαρχος... ποσοι γκρινιαζουν για το ιντερνετ σε Κολωνο-Σεπολια, 100-200-1000?
> Ποσους κερδιζω επικοινωνιακα με αυτην την ιστορια σαν γενικοτερη εικονα μου προς την κοινη γνωμη? Πολλους περισσοτερους.
> 
> ουφ....


Παντως κι απο τα σχόλια που βλεπω στο facebook που εκανε την αναρτηση δεν ξερω αν κερδισε και πολλες ψηφους. Οι δημοτες αντιμετωπιζουν καθημερινα πολλα προβληματα που δεν λυνονται και για τα οποια ειναι υπευθυνος ο δημος οποτε η εξαντληση της ...αυστηροτητας με την wind  κανει λιγο αντιφαση. Πολλοι προτειναν μηπως πηγαινε και τον δημο στον εισαγγελεα για καποια θεματα..

----------


## Iris07

Στα Πετράλωνα δουλεύουν πλέον υποδειγματικά!!

Με μπετονιέρα και πίσσα.. (και πούπουλα..)  :Razz: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post7127813

----------


## junior147

Πάντως στην Κρέοντος σήμερα ήταν συνεργείο ζεύξης.
Στο ύψος της Τριανταφυλοπουλου

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στα Πετράλωνα δουλεύουν πλέον υποδειγματικά!!
> 
> Με μπετονιέρα και πίσσα.. (και πούπουλα..) 
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post7127813


Δεν το λες και υποδειγματικά... Ναι, έχουν κάνει αρκετή δουλειά δεδομένου ότι δεν είχαν κάνει ΤΠΤ.. Αλλά το πάνε λίγο με ρυθμούς χελώνας..

----------


## Gkostas2007

Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι είμαστε λίγες εκατοντάδες μέτρα δίπλα από το Περιστέρι που ο Δήμος το έχει γεμίσει πάρκα και πράσινο και που έχει κανονικό ίντερνετ εδώ και χρόνια και μεις έχουμε ξεμείνει η χαβούζα του Δήμου Αθηναίων, απλά για να παίρνει επιπλέον δημοτικά τέλη ο κάθε δήμαρχος και να τα τρώει σε περιπάτους και σκουπιδοτενεκέδες στο Κολωνάκι, την Ακρόπολη και το Σύνταγμα... Τεσπα... τουλάχιστον παίζει να δώσουν ιντερνετ εκεί που έχουν περάσει ήδη τις οπτικές ή θα πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί όλο το έργο;

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν το λες και υποδειγματικά... Ναι, έχουν κάνει αρκετή δουλειά δεδομένου ότι δεν είχαν κάνει ΤΠΤ.. Αλλά το πάνε λίγο με ρυθμούς χελώνας..


Το υποδειγματικά το λέω για μετά την μήνυση που έπεσε..  :Cool:

----------


## ivamvako

> τουλάχιστον παίζει να δώσουν ιντερνετ εκεί που έχουν περάσει ήδη τις οπτικές ή θα πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί όλο το έργο;


Δεν νομιζω παντως οτι πρεπει να ολοκληρωθεί ολο το εργο, χωρις να ξερω βεβαια κι ολας. Το λέω γιατί ήδη είχαν δωσει υπηρεσιες κατω απο Λενορμαν εδω και καποιο διαστημα ενω απο την αλλη μερια εσκαβαν .

Σε καθε περιπτωση ομως, μηπως εχουν ολοκληρωθει τα σκαψιματα ουτως ή αλλως? Υπαρχουν περιοχες που ειναι ακομα σε εκκρεμοτητα?

----------


## Serj7

Μπορεί να έχει μείνει κάτι ακόμα . Πχ σε κομμάτι της Κρέοντος σε μια πολυκατοικία από έξω έχουν σημειώσει με σπρέι για οπτική στο δρόμο και δεν έχουν κάνει κάτι ακόμα

----------


## hmoiratoxei

Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος μπορώ να ελπίζω?

----------


## Iris07

Για τι ακριβώς ?  :Cool:

----------


## hmoiratoxei

> Για τι ακριβώς ?


Για vdsl

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Για vdsl


'Εχετε το πάρκο εσείς εκει. Μην τα θες όλα δικά σου  :Razz:

----------


## Fiestanik

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 230760
> 
> Σκάβουν απο χθες και εδώ


Σε αυτό το σημείο παραμένουν ένα τρέιλερ μεταφοράς με 2 μπουλντοζάκια πάνω :-)

----------


## gio1973

Κάποιος συνδρομητής Wind δεν μπορεί να τους κάνει μια ερώτηση? 'Ενα τλφ ρε παιδιά,δεν μπορεί να μην έχουν καμία ενημέρωση.. να μάθουμε κ οι υπόλοιποι τι συμβαίνει...

----------


## hmoiratoxei

> Κάποιος συνδρομητής Wind δεν μπορεί να τους κάνει μια ερώτηση? 'Ενα τλφ ρε παιδιά,δεν μπορεί να μην έχουν καμία ενημέρωση.. να μάθουμε κ οι υπόλοιποι τι συμβαίνει...


Δεν γνωρίζουν οι τηλεφωνητές τέτοια ζητήματα. Δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να μάθεις μέσο τηλεφώνου, τέτοιου είδους πληροφορία,

----------


## junior147

Και εγώ που έχω ρωτήσει δεν μπορούν να το δουν στο σύστημα. 
Μόνο όταν τους βγάλει ενεργή υπηρεσία.

----------


## ivamvako

Στη Δραμας παντως σε ενα σημειο βαλανε σημερα κορδελες για σκαψιματα απο 27/9

----------


## Serj7

> Στη Δραμας παντως σε ενα σημειο βαλανε σημερα κορδελες για σκαψιματα απο 27/9



Και σε όλη την Κισσάμου που είναι ο πεζόδρομος και σε ένα κομμάτι της Κρέοντος επίσης !!

----------


## Iris07

Μακάρι να προχωράνε τα έργα..

----------


## Skoros

Αυλώνος & Καλαμα περνάνε καλώδια. Επίσης Ρόδου έχει κορδέλες και στη Δράμας έχουνε σκάψει

----------


## Vormulac

> Αυλώνος & Καλαμα περνάνε καλώδια. Επίσης Ρόδου έχει κορδέλες και στη Δράμας έχουνε σκάψει


Ρόδου στις 0820 είχαν ξεκινήσει τα έργα

----------


## sgatz

Πάρα πολύ ευχάριστο νέο. Τουλάχιστον δεν σταμάτησαν τα έργα, άντε μπας και δούμε ίντερνετ κι εμείς...
Στο χωριό μου 1600 μέτρα και έχει vdsl και δεν έχω μέσα στα Σεπόλια την τύχη μου...

----------


## Skoros

Αστα να πανε ρε συ εχω αρρωστησει τοσα χρονια. και λιγο πιο διπλα αμα περασεις τον κηφισο και μπεις μπουρναζι, ολα πενα.

----------


## Codehack

Συνάντησα κατά τύχη τεχνικό της Wind που είχε ανοίξει την καμπίνα στην συμβολή Κρέοντος και Κλεομήδους, απέναντι από την καφετέρια Athens Mill και τράβαγε φωτογραφίες το εσωτερικό της. Τον ρώτησα για το τι τρέχει με τα έργα και μου είπε ότι πάνε για 2022 οι καμπίνες και ότι θα πάρει λογικά παράταση πάλι η Wind από την ΕΕΤΤ. Ένας θεός ξέρει πότε θα έχουμε σοβαρό ίντερνετ εμείς.

----------


## ExCiZieR

Σεπολιων σημερα. Ελαμψε η μουτσουνα μου σημερα το πρωι, αλλα το σχολιο του τεχνικου στο προηγουμενο σχολιο με προσγειωνει στην πραγματικοτητα.
-edit- στο PC η εικονα ειναι κανονικα ορθια, δεν ξερω γιατι εδω το βγαζει ετσι, συγνωμη για τα κρακ στο λαιμο.

----------


## Iris07

> Συνάντησα κατά τύχη τεχνικό της Wind που είχε ανοίξει την καμπίνα στην συμβολή Κρέοντος και Κλεομήδους, απέναντι από την καφετέρια Athens Mill και τράβαγε φωτογραφίες το εσωτερικό της. Τον ρώτησα για το τι τρέχει με τα έργα και μου είπε ότι πάνε για 2022 οι καμπίνες και ότι θα πάρει λογικά παράταση πάλι η Wind από την ΕΕΤΤ. Ένας θεός ξέρει πότε θα έχουμε σοβαρό ίντερνετ εμείς.


Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι κάποιες θα είναι έτοιμες μέσα στο 2021,
και κάποιες άλλες θα πάνε για το 2022..

Και δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει κανείς.. ακόμη και από την Wind..
που να ξέρει πως θα πάνε τα έργα μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες!

----------


## GPxr

Ας κάνουν τα σκαψίματα τώρα που είναι νωρίς γιατί αν πιάσουν οι βροχές θα καθυστερήσουν και άλλο. Αν φέρουν τις αναμονές στις εισόδους και μετά βλέπουμε πως θα πάει το πρόγραμμα. Αλλά ας τελειώνουν με τα σκαψίματα επιτέλους.

----------


## Codehack

> Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι κάποιες θα είναι έτοιμες μέσα στο 2021,
> και κάποιες άλλες θα πάνε για το 2022..
> 
> Και δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει κανείς.. ακόμη και από την Wind..
> που να ξέρει πως θα πάνε τα έργα μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες!


Ήδη κάποιες στον Κολωνό είναι ενεργοποιημένες αλλά αυτές είναι κυρίως από την κάτω πλευρά της Λένορμαν και προς το Μεταξουργείο από όσο είδα.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι.. λέω για τις υπόλοιπες που μένουν..

----------


## ExCiZieR

Εργοταξιο σημερα η Σεπολιων απο τις γραμμες τις Κων/πολεως εως τουλαχιστον την πλατεια του Αγ. Μελετιου. Μπαινουν καλωδια.

----------


## Fiestanik

Και σε αυτό το κομμάτι σκάβουν απο εχθές

----------


## Codehack

Συνεργείο της εταιρίας Ζεύξις σήμερα (αυτής εδώ https://zefxis.net/) στην καμπίνα στη συμβολή Δωδώνης και Φιλιππουπόλεως. Σύμφωνα με τους συγκεκριμένους τεχνικούς, σε 2-3 μήνες θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες και βρίσκονται στο τελικό στάδιο των υποδομών.

----------


## Iris07

Κάποιοι θα κάνουν καλές γιορτές!  :Cool:

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως το γεγονος ειναι οτι η καταληκτικη ημερομηνια συμφωνα με το site της ΕΕΤΤ που ειναι Q3/2021 για Κολωνο ...περασε και η υπηρεσια εχει δωθει σε ελαχιστες περιοχες.  

Ειμαι περιεργος, πως το παρακολουθει η ΕΕΤΤ, τι ελεγχος γινεται, τι συνεπειες υπαρχουν, τι νοημα εχουν αυτες οι ημερομηνιες κτλ....

Δυστυχως αλλος ενας τομεας που ειμαστε μεγαλο μπ....ο

----------


## pankostas

> Παντως το γεγονος ειναι οτι η καταληκτικη ημερομηνια συμφωνα με το site της ΕΕΤΤ που ειναι Q3/2021 για Κολωνο ...περασε και η υπηρεσια εχει δωθει σε ελαχιστες περιοχες.  
> 
> Ειμαι περιεργος, πως το παρακολουθει η ΕΕΤΤ, τι ελεγχος γινεται, τι συνεπειες υπαρχουν, τι νοημα εχουν αυτες οι ημερομηνιες κτλ....
> 
> Δυστυχως αλλος ενας τομεας που ειμαστε μεγαλο μπ....ο


Μήπως έχουν πάρει παράταση?

----------


## Iris07

Θα πάρουν..
αλλά δεν έχει βγει ακόμη ανακοίνωση..

----------


## GregoirX23

Μιλάμε, έχει γίνει της παράτασης το κ@γκελο..  :Closed topic:

----------


## ivamvako

Βασικα ολοι εχουν ευθυνη γι αυτο το χαλι αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιος εχει  τη μεγαλυτερη. Η ΕΕΤΤ, η Wind,ο δημος, η ΔΕΔΗΕ...??

----------


## Iris07

Η Wind σαφώς την περισσότερη..

γιατί οι άλλοι 2 πάροχοι τελειώσανε έστω και με τις όποιες καθυστερήσεις τα έργα τους..

----------


## ivamvako

> Η Wind σαφώς την περισσότερη..
> 
> γιατί οι άλλοι 2 πάροχοι τελειώσανε έστω και με τις όποιες καθυστερήσεις τα έργα τους..


Ok, ας πουμε φταιει η wind περισσοτερο. Η ΕΕΤΤ ομως ως αρμοδιος ελεγκτικος φορεας που ειναι? Ποιος ακριβως ο ρολος της?  Να δινει και να ξαναδινει παρατασεις αδικαιολογητες στη wind? Γιατι αν ειναι δικαιολογημενες και σωστα τις δινει τοτε δεν φταιει η Wind.

Αν ειναι ομως αδικαιολογητες τοτε φταιει η ΕΕΤΤ που τις δινει και δε βαζει ενα προστιμο και να αναθεσει το εργο σε αλλο παροχο.  
Γιατι εδω μιλαμε για καθυστερησεις χρονων

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Ok, ας πουμε φταιει η wind περισσοτερο. Η ΕΕΤΤ ομως ως αρμοδιος ελεγκτικος φορεας που ειναι? Ποιος ακριβως ο ρολος της?  Να δινει και να ξαναδινει παρατασεις αδικαιολογητες στη wind? Γιατι αν ειναι δικαιολογημενες και σωστα τις δινει τοτε δεν φταιει η Wind.
> 
> Αν ειναι ομως αδικαιολογητες τοτε φταιει η ΕΕΤΤ που τις δινει και δε βαζει ενα προστιμο και να αναθεσει το εργο σε αλλο παροχο.  
> Γιατι εδω μιλαμε για καθυστερησεις χρονων


Ποια ΕΕΤΤ; Αυτή που κάνει την κουφή στο καρτέλ που έχει στηθεί στις τηλεπικοινωνίες; Αυτή που έβγαλε δημόσια ανακοίνωση για να προστατεύσει τους 3 παρόχους όταν όλοι έλεγαν για πανάκριβο ίντερνετ και χαμηλές ταχύτητες; Ελεγκτικά δεν κάνει τίποτα το ουσιαστικό παρά μόνο να πιέσει σε περίπτωση που πχ έχεις βλάβη και δεν στην φτιάχνουν (και αυτό απλά για να δικαιολογήσει τον ρόλο της). Σε σοβαρά ζητήματα, εκεί που παίζουν σοβαρά λεφτά, δεν ασχολείται.

Τώρα σε ότι αφορά τα έργα, αυτά θα τελειώσουν όταν και αν αποφασίσει η Wind. Το να κοιτάμε χρονοδιαγράμματα δεν έχει νόημα. Απλά είμαστε άτυχοι που μας έκατσε αυτός ο πάροχος στα έργα. Φαίνεται ότι Σεπόλια, Κολωνός, Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος, αν και πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές, είναι χαμηλών οικονομικών δυνατοτήτων, άρα λίγοι θα έχουν την πολυτέλεια να πληρώσουν VDSL ή FTTH και επομένως ο ΟΤΕ και η Vodafone δεν πολυασχολήθηκαν, οπότε ξεμείναμε με τον χειρότερο πάροχο.

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτό είναι σχετικά αλήθεια.. Άλλες περιοχές έχουν vdsl χρόνια πολλά.. Και εμείς ακόμη κάνουμε όνειρα θερινής νυκτός.. 
Από εκεί φαίνεται το ενδιαφέρον όλων των εμπλεκομένων στην ιστορία.. Και μιλάμε και για το κέντρο της Αθήνας έτσι;  

Σε άλλους παρόχους όμως η εεττ έχει ρίξει νομίζω καμπάνες για παρόμοια έργα.. Η κάνω λάθος; 

Θέμα δεδδηε δε νομίζω να είναι καθώς δεν έχουμε φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο.. + του ότι το ftth δεν θέλει ρεύμα.. Θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν δώσει αυτό αν είχαν περάσει τις ίνες.. Να είναι θέμα οτε - ανανέωσης των σάπιων καφάο; Δεν ξέρω.. 

Σαφώς και η άνεμος πάει με το πάσο της.. Αυτό φαίνεται.. Κάνει μπαμ.. Πριν μέσα σε όλα είχαν να λένε και τη διένεξη με το δήμο που μας πήγε κυρίως πίσω νομίζω.. Χρόνια αυτή η ιστορία που κανείς δεν ενδιαφερόταν.. Από τότε με την ανάθεση.. 
Παρόμοια προβλήματα υπήρχαν και σε εργασίες για φ.αέριο νομίζω.. Κάτι έλεγαν για την αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία νομίζω πριν γίνουν έργα αερίου γενικά.. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι θέμα δήμου.. Αλλά σε εμάς εδώ ΟΛΑ πάνε αργά.. Τι να πω.. 

Τώρα τους βλέπουμε μεν να κινούνται λίγο πιο γρήγορα, την άνεμο λέω, τουλάχιστον σε εμάς εδώ, αλλά η εεττ με ποια δικαιολογία τους χαϊδεύει; Έπρεπε να προειδοποιήσει ότι πλέον τώρα που επιλύθηκε το θέμα με το δήμο είναι η τελευταία παράταση και μετά καμπάνες.. 
Όχι όμως ότι και ο δήμος μας δεν τρώγεται με το παραμικρό που θα κάνει η άνεμος.. Το είδαμε πρόσφατα.. 

Από την άλλη αναρωτιέμαι όμως.. Τις περιοχές μας τις φορτώσανε στην άνεμο αφού δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε άλλος; Η η ίδια το διάλεξε αφού δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε άλλος; Άξιον απορίας..

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο για το πάρτι με το ίντερνετ στα κινητά θα το δούμε τώρα που θα τελειώσουν οι προσφορές με τα απεριόριστα.. 
Μόνο η βόντα με το onthespot μετά.. Ότι παίρνουμε από ανανεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας.. Και η q.. 
Σιγά μη δίνουμε 8 κ 10ε για μόλις 2 γίγα.. Τραγικό.. 
Και θέλουν κ 5g τρομάρα τους..

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Αυτό είναι σχετικά αλήθεια.. Άλλες περιοχές έχουν vdsl χρόνια πολλά.. Και εμείς ακόμη κάνουμε όνειρα θερινής νυκτός.. 
> Από εκεί φαίνεται το ενδιαφέρον όλων των εμπλεκομένων στην ιστορία.. Και μιλάμε και για το κέντρο της Αθήνας έτσι;  
> 
> Σε άλλους παρόχους όμως η εεττ έχει ρίξει νομίζω καμπάνες για παρόμοια έργα.. Η κάνω λάθος; 
> 
> Θέμα δεδδηε δε νομίζω να είναι καθώς δεν έχουμε φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο.. + του ότι το ftth δεν θέλει ρεύμα.. Θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν δώσει αυτό αν είχαν περάσει τις ίνες.. Να είναι θέμα οτε - ανανέωσης των σάπιων καφάο; Δεν ξέρω.. 
> 
> Σαφώς και η άνεμος πάει με το πάσο της.. Αυτό φαίνεται.. Κάνει μπαμ.. Πριν μέσα σε όλα είχαν να λένε και τη διένεξη με το δήμο που μας πήγε κυρίως πίσω νομίζω.. Χρόνια αυτή η ιστορία που κανείς δεν ενδιαφερόταν.. Από τότε με την ανάθεση.. 
> Παρόμοια προβλήματα υπήρχαν και σε εργασίες για φ.αέριο νομίζω.. Κάτι έλεγαν για την αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία νομίζω πριν γίνουν έργα αερίου γενικά.. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι θέμα δήμου.. Αλλά σε εμάς εδώ ΟΛΑ πάνε αργά.. Τι να πω.. 
> ...


Πραγματικά και γω το έχω απορία πως καταλήξαμε με την Wind. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ (αν δεν παίζει κάτι άλλο φυσικά), είναι ότι μιλάμε για περιοχή όπου πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό δεν έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να πληρώνουν VDSL και FTTH συνδέσεις, οπότε OTE-Vodafone δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν και καταλήξαμε με τον λιγότερο σοβαρό πάροχο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι και στην Κυψέλη που είναι παρόμοια περιοχή με την δική μας και αρκετά μεγάλο Α/Κ όπως και το δικό μας, κατέληξε πάλι με Wind.

----------


## Iris07

> Ok, ας πουμε φταιει η wind περισσοτερο. Η ΕΕΤΤ ομως ως αρμοδιος ελεγκτικος φορεας που ειναι? Ποιος ακριβως ο ρολος της?  Να δινει και να ξαναδινει παρατασεις αδικαιολογητες στη wind? Γιατι αν ειναι δικαιολογημενες και σωστα τις δινει τοτε δεν φταιει η Wind.
> 
> Αν ειναι ομως αδικαιολογητες τοτε φταιει η ΕΕΤΤ που τις δινει και δε βαζει ενα προστιμο και να αναθεσει το εργο σε αλλο παροχο.  
> Γιατι εδω μιλαμε για καθυστερησεις χρονων


Στα έργα αυτά που γίνανε με ανάθεση από την ΕΕΤΤ και οι 3 πάροχοι είχαν καθυστερήσεις και αναφέρανε τους λόγους τους στην EETT..

Από την μία υπήρχαν πολλοί φορείς που εμπλέκονταν στην υπόθεση, ο Δήμος και οι υπηρεσίες του, ο ΟΤΕ, ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, οι εργολάβοι..
Τους λόγους τους δεχόταν η EETT, γιατί μερικές φορές είναι και δύσκολο να ψάξεις περισσότερο τα πράγματα..

Φαντάσου ας πούμε ότι η Wind έλεγε δεν μπορώ να βάλω εξοπλισμό στην καμπίνα χωρίς ρεύμα το καλοκαίρι
τον πειράζει η ζέστη..

Οπότε, το πότε θα πέρναγε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και μετά η Wind για τις συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες θα μπορούσε να πάρει και 6-9 μήνες!!  :Cool: 

Όμως εάν θέλεις (και μπορείς ίσως..) κάποια πράγματα μπορούν να γίνουν καλύτερα!

*- Για να μην αδικήσω την Wind δεν θα την συγκρίνω με τον OTE, που έχει άλλες δυνατότητες, αλλά με την Vodafone..*

Εγώ είχα την ευκαιρία να δω από πρώτο χέρι και από κοντά, πως δουλεύανε οι 2 πάροχοι, καθώς την μισή Κυψέλη την είχε πάρει η Vodafone
και την άλλη μισή η Wind..

*- Πρώτα είδα την Vodafone..*

- Ιανουάριος του 2018.. σκαψίματα για οπτικές.. (που είχαν ξεκινήσει από την Δεκέμβριο)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...73#post6324773

- Μάρτιος του 2018.. Πρώτες καμπίνες..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...47#post6341047

Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο έχει τελειώσει το μισό+ A/K και δίνουνε συνδέσεις..

*Όλα αυτά με είχαν κάνει πολύ αισιόδοξο τότε..*  :Cool: 

Τώρα εάν η Wind κάνει 2-3 χρόνια για μία τέτοια διαδικασία μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά με σένα πρώτα..  :Cool:

----------


## ivamvako

Συμφωνω γενικα με αυτα που λες. 

Ομως εδω που υπαρχει προβλημα με την Wind επρεπε η ΕΕΤΤ, που ειναι ενας δημοσιος φορεας και ο εθνικος ρυθμιστης τον οποιο πληρωνουμε εμεις οι πολιτες,  να κανει τη δουλεια της την οποια δυστυχως δεν κανει απο οτι φαινεται.

Και δεν ξερω γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να ψαξει περισσοτερο τα πραγματα οταν μιλαμε για τον εκσυγχρονισμο των τηλεπικοινωνιων που ειναι πλεον πολυ βασικη προυποθεση για πολλες κοινωνικοοικονομικες δραστηριοτήτες (τηλεεργασια, τηλεεκπαιδευση κτλ). Μαλλον θα ελεγα οτι ειναι η δουλεια της να ψαξει.

Περιπτωσεις οπως αυτη που αναφερεις  που στη μιση Κυψελη  το εργο πηγε πολυ καλα με VDF και στην αλλη μιση δεν παει καλα με Wind, θα μπορουσε να αποτελουν σημαντικη ενδειξη και για αυτους οτι το θεμα χρηζει περεταιρω διερευνησης και ελεγχου.

----------


## junior147

Στο μόνο που θα διαφωνήσω είναι με την χαμηλή οικονομική κατάσταση στην περιοχή. 
Μένω Σεπολια και έχω μαγαζί στο Μαρουσι 34 χρόνια κι μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα πλέον ότι οι βόρειες περιοχές πονάνε περισσότερο από τις δυτικές !!

----------


## ivamvako

> Στο μόνο που θα διαφωνήσω είναι με την χαμηλή οικονομική κατάσταση στην περιοχή. 
> Μένω Σεπολια και έχω μαγαζί στο Μαρουσι 34 χρόνια κι μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα πλέον ότι οι βόρειες περιοχές πονάνε περισσότερο από τις δυτικές !!


Επισης το γρηγορο  internet  ειναι πλεον τοσο βασικο αγαθο, που ακομα και οσοι δεν εχουν μεγαλη οικονομικη δυνατοτητα ειναι διατεθιμενοι να πληρωσουν.

Ειναι και τοσο πυκνοκατοικημενες αυτες οι περιοχες που δεν νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι κερδοφορα η επενδυση για οποιον και αν το ειχε αναλαβει το εργο. Οποτε δεν νομιζω να δωθηκαν στη wind ως β κατηγοριας

----------


## Iris07

> Συμφωνω γενικα με αυτα που λες. 
> 
> Ομως εδω που υπαρχει προβλημα με την Wind επρεπε η ΕΕΤΤ, που ειναι ενας δημοσιος φορεας και ο εθνικος ρυθμιστης τον οποιο πληρωνουμε εμεις οι πολιτες,  να κανει τη δουλεια της την οποια δυστυχως δεν κανει απο οτι φαινεται.
> 
> Και δεν ξερω γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να ψαξει περισσοτερο τα πραγματα οταν μιλαμε για τον εκσυγχρονισμο των τηλεπικοινωνιων που ειναι πλεον πολυ βασικη προυποθεση για πολλες κοινωνικοοικονομικες δραστηριοτήτες (τηλεεργασια, τηλεεκπαιδευση κτλ). Μαλλον θα ελεγα οτι ειναι η δουλεια της να ψαξει.
> 
> Περιπτωσεις οπως αυτη που αναφερεις  που στη μιση Κυψελη  το εργο πηγε πολυ καλα με VDF και στην αλλη μιση δεν παει καλα με Wind, θα μπορουσε να αποτελουν σημαντικη ενδειξη και για αυτους οτι το θεμα χρηζει περεταιρω διερευνησης και ελεγχου.


Κοίτα, από την άλλη υπάρχει και η Ελληνική πραγματικότητα και οι διάφοροι νόμοι και κανόνες όπου κάποιος μπορεί να βρει πάτημα..
π.χ το θέμα με τον Δήμο..

Σου λέει η EETT.. π.χ. έχετε διαφορά.. σας δίνω 6 μήνες να τα βρείτε και σας καλώ σε ακρόαση..
Γίνεται η ακρόαση.. τα βρήκατε όχι ?
Σας δίνω 6 μήνες ακόμη για να πάτε στα δικαστήρια, αλλιώς θα ξαναέρθει το θέμα σε εμένα..

Δεν πήγατε στα δικαστήρια ?
Ελάτε σε 6 μήνες για 2η ακρόαση να δούμε τι θα γίνει..

Και με τα τέτοια και τα τέτοια.. πάει 1,5 χρόνος χαμένος..

Γιατί όμως μόνο η Wind είχε τέτοιο πρόβλημα, και οι άλλοι πάροχοι όχι.. ??

- ή πάρε π.χ το θέμα των εργολάβων.. έκανε η Wind το καλύτερο που θα μπορούσε στο θέμα αυτό ?
Τι έλεγχο να πας να της κάνεις μετά..

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Κοίτα, από την άλλη υπάρχει και η Ελληνική πραγματικότητα και οι διάφοροι νόμοι και κανόνες όπου κάποιος μπορεί να βρει πάτημα..
> π.χ το θέμα με τον Δήμο..
> 
> Σου λέει η EETT.. π.χ. έχετε διαφορά.. σας δίνω 6 μήνες να τα βρείτε και σας καλώ σε ακρόαση..
> Γίνεται η ακρόαση.. τα βρήκατε όχι ?
> Σας δίνω 6 μήνες ακόμη για να πάτε στα δικαστήρια, αλλιώς θα ξαναέρθει το θέμα σε εμένα..
> 
> Δεν πήγατε στα δικαστήρια ?
> Ελάτε σε 6 μήνες για 2η ακρόαση να δούμε τι θα γίνει..
> ...


Η απαντηση ειναι οτι δες την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων της wind γενικοτερα, για να καταλαβεις και την ποιοτητα της στο εργο. Ιδιος οργανισμος ειναι.

Σε οτι αφορα το οικονομικο επειδη γεννηθηκα κ ζω στα Σεπολια, γνωριζω οτι παρα παρα πολλοι προσπαθουν να κοψουν απο οπου μπορουν για να βγει ο μηνας. Δεν ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που θα δινουν 60+ ευρω το διμηνο για FTTH ή 100αρι VDSL ή να βαλει καλωδιακη μαζι με την συνδεση του. Σε αυτες τις συνδεσεις παιζουν τα λεφτα κ εκει στοχευουν οι παροχοι. Αντε να παει στα 30 ή 50 και να δινει 4-5 ευρω παραπανω τον μηνα. Τεσπα το θεμα ειναι οτι φτασαμε στο 2021 κ ασχολουμαστε ακομα ποτε θα εχουμε κανονικο ιντερνετ για την εποχη.

----------


## GregoirX23

Btw 100αρα βάζει κανείς και με 30 πρπ. Τα 60 νομίζω είναι λίγο φουσκωμένο νούμερο.. Όσο για τα πακέτα τηλεόρασης, προσωπικά δεν τα συμπάθησα ποτέ.. Ήδη χρυσοπληρωνουμε το ertflix, οπότε αυτό μας φτάνει.. :Whistle:

----------


## AlexT544

Γεια σας 
Μένω στα σεπολια κοντά στο μέτρο και εχω 30αρα ενω φαινεται οτι μπορει να πιάσει 50αρα δεν δίνουν οι πάροχοι 
Πιστεύετε μπορω να κανω κατι για να βελτιωθεί

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα..

Απ' ότι φαίνεται παίρνεις VDSL από το A/K και όχι από κάποια καμπίνα VDSL.

Και από τα στοιχεία (46 Mbps) φαίνεται ότι σου έχουν δώσει 50άρα, αλλά λόγω απόστασης από το A/K,
και άλλων λόγων πιάνεις λιγότερο..

Μόνο 50άρα σύνδεση VDSL δίνουν από το A/K.

Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις/δεις εσύ,
είναι ότι η σύνδεση του ρούτερ και το καλώδιο στην κατοικία σου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση..

----------


## AlexT544

Το Α/Κ ειναι στα 200 μέτρα απο το σπιτι μου 
Και ξ Vodafone μου εχει δωσει 30αρα οχι 50αρα λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει 
Η καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας ειναι σχετικά καινουργια μπήκε πριν 1 χρόνο

- - - Updated - - -

Καπου ειχα ακούσει οτι τα καλώδια απο το ΑΚ ειναι πολυ παλια και γιαυτο εχει μεγάλο attenuation και πολλές αποσυνδέσεις
Fun Fact: Στην ακαδημία πλάτωνος άρχισαν οι πάροχοι να δίνουν μεχρι 100αρα VDSL VECTORING
Προχθές ενεργοποίησαν σε ενα φίλο μου στην Τρίπολεως 100 και πιάνει 110 
Εντωμεταξύ για καποιον περίεργο λόγο δεν δινει 100αρα στο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας μονο τηλεφωνικά

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως στα στατιστικά στο ρούτερ σου λέει 33 & 46 Mbps..
Φαίνεται να σε έχουν στα 50 Mbps..

H Vodafone έδινε πριν καιρό και 30άρα, ναι..
αν και νομίζω το πήγαν στα 50 πλέον και αυτοί..

αλλά μπορεί να σου λένε για 30, οπότε θα σου πουν ότι είσαι μιά χαρά!  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Έκανα προχθες ενα αίτημα στην COSMOTE για 50αρα κι ηρθε τεχνικός και μου ειπε οτι κανονικά θα πιάνω 50αρα ισχυει 
Η μου λεει μπούρδες

----------


## Iris07

Μπορει το Α/Κ να είναι στα 200 μέτρα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πως ακριβώς πάνε τα καλώδια μέχρι το καφάο,
και μετά μέχρι το σπίτι σου..

----------


## AlexT544

Επισης εχουμε κανένα νέο για το FTTH/VDSL στα σεπολια??
Ειδα προχθες κατι τεχνικούς στα κουτιά vdsl κατι έκαναν αλλα δεν καταλαβα
Ξερεις περίπου ποσο καιρό θέλουν τα κουτία FTTH να ενεργοποιηθούν. σε εμενα τα έργα έγιναν τεληΙουλιου και βάλαν και Καφαο 

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορει το Α/Κ να είναι στα 200 μέτρα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πως ακριβώς πάνε τα καλώδια μέχρι το καφάο,
> και μετά μέχρι το σπίτι σου..


Καταλαβα….

----------


## Iris07

> Έκανα προχθες ενα αίτημα στην COSMOTE για 50αρα κι ηρθε τεχνικός και μου ειπε οτι κανονικά θα πιάνω 50αρα ισχυει 
> Η μου λεει μπούρδες


Ναι, ο OTE δίνει 50άρα από το A/K, αλλά γενικά όλοι πιάνουν λιγότερο.. ανάλογα της απόστασης και της ποιότητας της γραμμής..
Δεν ξέρω εάν ο τεχνικός μέχρησε κάτω στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας/σπιτιού σου, και τι ταχύτητα είδε εκεί..

- - - Updated - - -

Για VDSL δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι κάνει τώρα η Wind, και πότε θα είναι έτοιμη κάθε περιοχή στο A/K Κολωνός..
Τσεκάρεις διαθεσιμότητα στις σελίδες των παρόχων..

Για FTTH βλέπεις τι σου λέει στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## AlexT544

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## GregoirX23

Κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου ότι τώρα δίνει 5up στις 30αρες η βοντα πλέον.. Νομίζω ότι αφορούσε τη βοντα αν δεν κάνω λάθος.. 
Και μη ξεχνάμε και τη παραπάνω ταχύτητα που δίνουν για να καλύψουν το overhead.. Επομένως μπορεί όντως το πακέτο του ανθρώπου να είναι 30αρι.. Τώρα γιατί δεν του δίνουν 50.. Η πολιτική της εταιρίας Η για να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο.. Στα στατιστικά φαίνεται ότι δεν θα τη γέμιζε τη 50αρα πάντως.. Και πάλι καλά να λέει btw που η γραμμή του παίζει τόσο καλά.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το Α/Κ ειναι στα 200 μέτρα απο το σπιτι μου 
> Και ξ Vodafone μου εχει δωσει 30αρα οχι 50αρα λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει 
> Η καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας ειναι σχετικά καινουργια μπήκε πριν 1 χρόνο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Καπου ειχα ακούσει οτι τα καλώδια απο το ΑΚ ειναι πολυ παλια και γιαυτο εχει μεγάλο attenuation και πολλές αποσυνδέσεις
> Fun Fact: Στην ακαδημία πλάτωνος άρχισαν οι πάροχοι να δίνουν μεχρι 100αρα VDSL VECTORING
> Προχθές ενεργοποίησαν σε ενα φίλο μου στην Τρίπολεως 100 και πιάνει 110 
> Εντωμεταξύ για καποιον περίεργο λόγο δεν δινει 100αρα στο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας μονο τηλεφωνικά


To attenuation σου δείχνει μια χαρά.. Έχεις αποσυνδέσεις; Τα ερρορ δεν φαίνονται στη φωτό.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως στα στατιστικά στο ρούτερ σου λέει 33 & 46 Mbps..
> Φαίνεται να σε έχουν στα 50 Mbps..
> 
> H Vodafone έδινε πριν καιρό και 30άρα, ναι..
> αν και νομίζω το πήγαν στα 50 πλέον και αυτοί..
> 
> αλλά μπορεί να σου λένε για 30, οπότε θα σου πουν ότι είσαι μιά χαρά!


Βλεπεις το attainable ε; 
Θα μπορούσε απλά να δείχνει το μέγιστο με μείωση του σνρ.. 
Λες να τον έχουν σε 50;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Έκανα προχθες ενα αίτημα στην COSMOTE για 50αρα κι ηρθε τεχνικός και μου ειπε οτι κανονικά θα πιάνω 50αρα ισχυει 
> Η μου λεει μπούρδες


Έπρεπε να τον ρωτήσεις για εκτίμηση σε  γειτονικές συνδέσεις. Και μη ξεχνάς ότι η κοτε δίνει vdsl με προφίλ 17Α που έχει χαμηλότερη ισχύ από το 8Β που δίνουν οι άλλοι.. Τώρα αν μπορούν να σου εγγυηθούν για 50αρα αλλάζει.. Προσωπικά δεν θα εμένα μόνο στα λόγια..

----------


## Iris07

> Βλεπεις το attainable ε; 
> Θα μπορούσε απλά να δείχνει το μέγιστο με μείωση του σνρ.. 
> Λες να τον έχουν σε 50;


Να τον έχουν στα 50 και λόγω μικροπροβλήματος της γραμμής να πιάνει 33 .. ?
ή να τον έχουν στα 50 και τον έχουν "κλειδώσει" στα 30 και του δίνουν και κάτι ψηλά παραπάνω ??  :Thinking: 

Εάν παίζει το 2ο τότε θα είχε δίκιο ο OTEτζής που του είπε ότι μπορεί να πάει κοντά στα 45-50 .. ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Με ΟΤΕ θα είναι σε προφίλ 17a, συν ότι το margin του είναι ήδη χαμηλό.., δύσκολα να παίξει παραπάνω.., ποτέ δε ξέρεις βέβαια..

----------


## dkampa7

Καλησπέρα!

Γνωρίζουμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθουν και σε ποιο στάδιο είναι οι καμπίνες στην Πιερίας; 
Επίσης γνωρίζει κάποιος αν θα είναι ftth ή vdsl;


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.

Ο δρόμος αυτός ανήκει σε άλλο A/K..

Δες εδώ τι σου έγραψα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...02#post7133802

----------


## macthanos

Στις οδούς Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλλοπουλου το ΚΑΦΑΟ πήρε αριθμό εδώ και κάποιες μέρες 098Κ... Αντε να δούμε. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν θα είναι αποκλειστικά 50άρι. Και αν ναι, μπορεί στο μέλλον να το κάνουν 100 ή και παραπάνω;
(η φωτό είναι προπέρσυνη)  :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

σε φιλο που μενει κοντα μου του δωσανε 200αρα

----------


## Iris07

Και σε σένα τι γίνεται ?

Έχουν βάλει αριθμό στην καμπίνα σου ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Στις οδούς Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλλοπουλου το ΚΑΦΑΟ πήρε αριθμό εδώ και κάποιες μέρες 098Κ... Αντε να δούμε. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν θα είναι αποκλειστικά 50άρι. Και αν ναι, μπορεί στο μέλλον να το κάνουν 100 ή και παραπάνω;
> (η φωτό είναι προπέρσυνη)


Τι 50άρα..

Κανονικά 200άρα.. αφού βάζουν τελευταίας γενιάς εξοπλισμό..

----------


## Eliaskat

ασε ειμαι να σκασω.. 

ενα τετράγωνο μακρια μου ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η καμπινα, 

σε εμενα τιποτα ακομα.. 

σκεφτομαι να γραψω επανω "Ενεργοποιήστε με "

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα είναι να είναι και η δικιά σου καμπίνα πάνω στις κεντρικές γραμμές που πάνε και στην άλλη..  :Thinking:

----------


## macthanos

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ζήτημα είναι να είναι και η δικιά σου καμπίνα πάνω στις κεντρικές γραμμές που πάνε και στην άλλη..


Τι να σου πω ρε φίλε. Αυτή πρέπει να είναι η καμπίνα μου μιας και είμαι ακριβώς απέναντι. Αλλη μία που υπάρχει στην οδό Τριανταφυλλοπουλου είναι στα 50μ. μακρυά μου. Επίσης, όταν γινόντουσαν τα έργα, από το παλιό τηλεφωνικό κουτί (το κλασικό το πράσινο) έσκαψαν και πηγαν καλώδια σε αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -

Και κάτι ακόμα. Τώρα που το ΚΑΦΑΟ έχει πάρει αριθμό (όπως είπα παραπάνω 098Κ), αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί;

----------


## Iris07

Στον Eliaskat το έλεγα κατά πρώτον..

Εάν της δώσανε και αριθμό είναι λογικά στα τελευταία στάδια..

----------


## Eliaskat

Εδώ η "Καμπινα" μου...



εδώ στην επόμενο τετράγωνο 



και αλλη μια παραπάνω

----------


## Iris07

Οι άλλες έχουν πάρει νούμερο βλέπω..

Οπότε υπομονή..  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

οπως ξερεις απο υπομονη ...

αλλο τιποτα

----------


## AlexT544

Ήρθαν απο τον ΟΤΕ ξανα και μου άλλαξαν την γραμμή απο Voda σε ΟΤΕ και πιάνω τα ιδια

Receive direction	Send direction
Max. DSLAM throughput	kbit/s	33778	5120
Min. DSLAM throughput	kbit/s	1024	64
Attainable throughput	kbit/s	47760	5493
Current throughput	kbit/s	33776	5118
Seamless rate adaptation		off	off

Latency		8 ms	8 ms

Signal-to-noise ratio	dB	9	0
Bitswap		on	off
Line attenuation	dB	15	0

Profile	17a	
G.Vector		on   on


Error Counter
FRITZ!Box	Central Exchange
Seconds With		
Errors (ES)	369	0
Many Errors (SES)	0	0

Not Remediable Errors (CRC)		
per Minute	0	0
Last 15 Minutes	0	0

corrected DTU		
per minute	0	0
Last 15 minutes	0	0

uncorrected DTU		
per minute	0	0
last 15 minutes	0	0


Μονο που μου ενεργοποίησαν το vectoring και με άλλαξαν σε προφίλ 17a

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ήρθαν απο τον ΟΤΕ ξανα και μου άλλαξαν την γραμμή απο Voda σε ΟΤΕ και πιάνω τα ιδια
> 
> Receive direction	Send direction
> Max. DSLAM throughput	kbit/s	33778	5120
> Min. DSLAM throughput	kbit/s	1024	64
> Attainable throughput	kbit/s	47760	5493
> Current throughput	kbit/s	33776	5118
> Seamless rate adaptation		off	off
> 
> ...


Μισό μπας και καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται.. 
Τι εννοείς από βοντα σε ΟΤΕ; Έκανες φορητότητα σε ΟΤΕ τελικά; 
Πριν το 8Β έδειχνε ότι παίρνεις από αστικό κέντρο.. Το ίδιο κανονικά θα έδειχνε και το 17Α αλλά και το 5αρι up καθώς και το 30αρι πακέτο.. 
Αλλά το vectoring περιπλέκει τα πράγματα.. Δίνουν vectoring από α.κ; Γιατί αν σε έβαλαν σε καμπίνα πως πιάνεις πάλι τα ίδια; Μόνο αν έχουν βάλει κόφτη, αλλά δεν μπορεί κάτι περίεργο γίνεται εδώ.. Τα στατιστικά δεν βλέπω να έχουν αλλάξει ιδιαίτερα.. 
Σαν να μη φαίνεται να σε έχουν βάλει σε καμπίνα.. 
Για κάνε ένα ρεσταρτ το ρούτερ και βάλε πάλι στατιστικά σε εικόνα αυτή τη φορά.. 
Μην τα κάνεις αντιγραφή.. 
Ζτε δεν είχες πάνω στη γραμμή; Το φριτζ πως προέκυψε; 
Αν πηγές σε ΟΤΕ και σε 50αρι πακέτο μάλλον τόσο μπορεί να πιάσει η γραμμή.. Από την άλλη όμως με το φριτζ μπορείς να ρίξεις το σνρ μέχρι το 3 ώστε να πας πιο πάνω.. Αυτό αν η γραμμή είναι σταθερή.. Το vectoring όμως με παραξενευει πολύ..
Κάτι ακόμα που ξέχασα να ρωτήσω, νέες καμπίνες vdsl υπάρχουν στη περιοχή; Αν ναι ποιου παρόχου είναι;

----------


## pankostas

Vectoring και αστικό κέντρο δεν παίζει!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Vectoring και αστικό κέντρο δεν παίζει!


Αυτή θα ήταν η προφανής απάντηση, αλλά για κάτσε να δούμε..
Ούτε 8Β από καμπίνα παίζει.. 
Από την άλλη, αν τον έριξαν σε καμπίνα από το α.κ, θα είχε τα ίδια στατιστικά; Πρπ ίδια μου φαίνονται.. 
Αν και στη πίσω σελίδα είχε ζτε σαν ρουτερ.. 
Και εκτός αυτού δεν έχουμε ιδέα τι έχει κάνει με τα πακέτα του, 30 σε βόντα είχε πριν, το άλλαξε σε οτε 50; 
Συν του ότι στη καμπίνα (αν τον έριξαν εκεί), πιάνει πάλι τα ίδια; Ακριβώς τα ίδια; 
Γι'αυτό λέω περίεργη περίπτωση..

----------


## AlexT544

> Αυτή θα ήταν η προφανής απάντηση, αλλά για κάτσε να δούμε..
> Ούτε 8Β από καμπίνα παίζει.. 
> Από την άλλη, αν τον έριξαν σε καμπίνα από το α.κ, θα είχε τα ίδια στατιστικά; Πρπ ίδια μου φαίνονται.. 
> Αν και στη πίσω σελίδα είχε ζτε σαν ρουτερ.. 
> Και εκτός αυτού δεν έχουμε ιδέα τι έχει κάνει με τα πακέτα του, 30 σε βόντα είχε πριν, το άλλαξε σε οτε 50; 
> Συν του ότι στη καμπίνα (αν τον έριξαν εκεί), πιάνει πάλι τα ίδια; Ακριβώς τα ίδια; 
> Γι'αυτό λέω περίεργη περίπτωση..


1. Ναι ειχα κανει φορτητοτητα
2. Μου εδωσαν ως επιλογη το fritz οποτε το επελεξα
3. Καλεσα σημερα στην Τ.Υ της κοσμοτε λογω των αποσυνδεσεων και μου ειπαν οτι εκαναν μια αλλαγη
Ναι εχω στα 200μ vdsl και απενατι απο το σπιτι μου  FTTH η οποια εγκατασταθηκε πριν 4 μηνες της WIND

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς να δίνει η Wind και VDSL από καμπίνα & FTTH στον ίδιο πελάτη μάλλον είναι απίθανο!  :Cool: 

Εάν ξέρεις ποιός είναι ο αριθμός του καφάο του OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση θα βοηθούσε να δούμε τι γίνεται..

Εάν δεν τον ξέρεις δες εδώ πως θα τον βρεις..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## AlexT544

> Κατ' αρχάς να δίνει η Wind και VDSL από καμπίνα & FTTH στον ίδιο πελάτη μάλλον είναι απίθανο! 
> 
> Εάν ξέρεις ποιός είναι ο αριθμός του καφάο του OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση θα βοηθούσε να δούμε τι γίνεται..
> 
> Εάν δεν τον ξέρεις δες εδώ πως θα τον βρεις..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560


446-420
Στον κατανεμητη το ιδιο λεει
Εσεις που τα ξερετε αυτα τη σημαινει Q3/2021 τριμηνο ενεργοποιησης
Ποσο θελουν οι καπινες FTTH να ενεργοποιηθουν και να δινουν  οπτικη ινα

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν ενδιαφέρον..
Το καφάο σου πάει για αναβάθμιση με καμπίνα FTTH..

446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ420FTTHQ3/2021
και βρίσκεται εδώ..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...972!4d23.71675

Photo:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0009...7i16384!8i8192

Από την άλλη όντως το καφάο αυτό βρίσκεται κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα από το A/K..
Κάπου στα 450 μέτρα από την πιο κοντινή διαδρομή, μετράω..

Βέβαια όπως έλεγα δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πως ακριβώς πάνε τα καλώδια του OTE..

- Πάντως φαίνεται να επιβεβαίωνεται αυτό που είχαμε δει και από άλλες καμπίνες,
ότι επ' ευκαιρίας των καθυστερήσεων που είχε η Wind..
βάζει τώρα και κάποιες FTTH κοντά στο A/K..

Οπότε.. καμπίνα VDSL δεν υπάρχει για εσένα..
Οπότε.. το VDSL όντως στο δίνουν με κύκλωμα στο A/K και όχι σε κάποια καμπίνα VDSL..

Τα Q1,Q2,Q3,Q4 είναι τα 4 τρίμηνα που έχει ένας χρόνος..

Και το Q3 -2021 σημαίνει ότι μία καμπίνα προγραμματίζεται να είναι έτοιμη *ΕΩΣ* και το πολύ το τέλος  του 3ου τρίμηνου του 2021.. 

Βέβαια το πρόγραμμα βγήκε και πάλι εκτός, (τελείωσε ο Σεπτέμβριος..)
και δεν ξέρουμε πότε ακριβώς θα είναι τώρα έτοιμες οι καμπίνες..

----------


## AlexT544

Καμπίνα ηδη υπαρχει και εχει αναβαθμιστεί 

Στην κόκκινη κουκκίδα μένω και το πορτοκαλί ειναι η καμπίνα που με συνέδεσαν οταν έγιναν μεσα Ιουλίου τα έργα
Και τα έβλεπα έφυγε ενα καλώδιο απο το σπιτι μου και πηγε μπροστα στο καφαο αυτο που όση δείχνω στην φωτο 
Ποτε αναμένουμε να ενεργοποιηθούν ?? Ποσο καιρό θέλουν απο την στιγμή που μπουν ?

----------


## GregoirX23

> 1. Ναι ειχα κανει φορτητοτητα
> 2. Μου εδωσαν ως επιλογη το fritz οποτε το επελεξα
> 3. Καλεσα σημερα στην Τ.Υ της κοσμοτε λογω των αποσυνδεσεων και μου ειπαν οτι εκαναν μια αλλαγη
> Ναι εχω στα 200μ vdsl και απενατι απο το σπιτι μου  FTTH η οποια εγκατασταθηκε πριν 4 μηνες της WIND


Τελικά το vectoring  πάει... Λογικό για γραμμή από α.κ.. 
Απορία.. Το noise margin στο up 0; Μάλλον bug ε;
Από την άλλη τώρα που έχεις φριτζ ψάξε στο φόρουμ πως να ρίξεις το noise margin για να πας πιο πάνω.. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα που συζητάς θα σου απαντήσει ο iris..

----------


## AlexT544

ΤΟ snr το εχω παει οσο πιο κατω γινεται

----------


## GregoirX23

Υπάρχει ειδική διαδικασία που πρέπει να κάνεις, όχι από το μενού.. Υπάρχει ειδικό νήμα για το φριτζ.. Μπορείς να το πας μέχρι το 3... Όχι παρακάτω.. Το δοκιμάζεις κ αν έχεις αστάθεια το ανεβάζεις σταδιακά.. Όσο πιο κάτω μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.. Βλέπεις πόσο μπορεί να πιάσει κ το αφήνεις εκεί..

Μια ακόμα απορία.. Μίκρυνε το attenuation σε σχέση με πριν η είναι η ιδέα μου;  Από 15 σε 5..  :Thinking:

----------


## AlexT544

ναι μικρυνε οντως
μολις εκανα snr tweak μεσω του js tool

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καμπίνα ηδη υπαρχει και εχει αναβαθμιστεί 
> 
> Στην κόκκινη κουκκίδα μένω και το πορτοκαλί ειναι η καμπίνα που με συνέδεσαν οταν έγιναν μεσα Ιουλίου τα έργα
> Και τα έβλεπα έφυγε ενα καλώδιο απο το σπιτι μου και πηγε μπροστα στο καφαο αυτο που όση δείχνω στην φωτο 
> Ποτε αναμένουμε να ενεργοποιηθούν ?? Ποσο καιρό θέλουν απο την στιγμή που μπουν ?


Δεν ξέρω, αν κ τα βλέπω, τι είχατε πει με τον iris, σε αυτά είναι εκείνος ειδικός.. 
Αλλά η καμπίνα που δείχνει η φωτό είναι ftth.. Όχι vdsl.. Η vdsl έχει εξαερισμό στο πάνω μέρος της.. Αν ψάξεις θα δεις πως μοιάζει.. Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και ο χάρτης στο fttx.. Google it..

- - - Updated - - -




> ναι μικρυνε οντως
> μολις εκανα snr tweak μεσω του js tool


Αν έκανες ότι πρέπει να κάνεις, άλλαξε τπτ στη ταχύτητα; Νομίζω πρέπει να τα αποθηκεύσεις αυτά για να μη χαθούν μετά από επανεκκίνηση.. Οι ρυθμίσεις δλδ..

----------


## AlexT544

το ξερω οτι ειναι ftth 
και ρωταω πσοο καιρο θελουν να ενεργοποιηθουν
Ναι μετα το tweak το attainable πηγε στο 55 η ταχυτητα ιδια

----------


## GregoirX23

Έπρεπε να ανέβει και το current.. Δεν ανέβηκε;  Το σνρ μειώθηκε η έμεινε το ίδιο; 
Μπορεί να σου έχουν κλειδώσει το σνρ η τη ταχύτητα..

Για τα των καμπινών, ο iris..

----------


## AlexT544

νομιζω μου το εχουν κλειδωσει στο 8

----------


## GregoirX23

> νομιζω μου το εχουν κλειδωσει στο 8


Αν ισχύει έχει ξανασυμβεί.. Συγκεκριμένα στον jkoukos.. 
Πως το αντιμετωπίζεις άγνωστο..

----------


## Iris07

> Καμπίνα ηδη υπαρχει και εχει αναβαθμιστεί 
> Στην κόκκινη κουκκίδα μένω και το πορτοκαλί ειναι η καμπίνα που με συνέδεσαν οταν έγιναν μεσα Ιουλίου τα έργα
> Και τα έβλεπα έφυγε ενα καλώδιο απο το σπιτι μου και πηγε μπροστα στο καφαο αυτο που όση δείχνω στην φωτο 
> Ποτε αναμένουμε να ενεργοποιηθούν ?? Ποσο καιρό θέλουν απο την στιγμή που μπουν ?


Σωστά αυτή είναι μία καμπίνα για FTTH..
Όπως σου έλεγα από την στιγμή που έληξε η προθεσμία που είχε η Wind μας είναι άγνωστο
πόσο έχει προχωρήσει τα έργα που πρέπει να γίνουν στο μέρος αυτό..
Δηλαδή να έχει βάλει όλες τις οπτικές ίνες που χρειάζεται και να έχει κάνει τις ενώσεις..

Κανονικά πρέπει να βγει νέα ανακοίνωση από την EETT..

Αλλά εάν η Wind πιστεύει ότο είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη, μπορεί και να μην βγάλει ανακοίνωση για την καμπίνα σου..

Θα μάθεις τα νέα από το 
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

εάν έχεις γραφεί εκεί..
Μόλις είναι έτοιμη θα σου έρθει μήνυμα..

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό που είδες να βάζουν τον Ιούλιο είναι ένα άδειο σωληνάκι για να περάσουν μετά μέσα τις οπτικές ίνες..

----------


## AlexT544

Το ξερω οτι εχουν ακθυστερησει και οτι αυτοι οι σωλήνες ειναι άδειοι
Ελεος πια αυτη η εταιρεία πόση καθυστέρηση ακομα
Αποτι ξερω μονο το 10441 εχει μεχρι στιγμής μεχρι 200mbps

----------


## MrGoose

Εγώ να κάνω μια ερώτηση; επειδή ειμαι Κρήτη, και δεν μπορώ να δω τι συμβαίνει. Το καφαο που βρίσκεται στην Αλαμάνας 89, ξέρουμε πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί ή αν γίνονται έργα να μπει καμπίνα;
Φίλος μου που μένει Αλαμάνας 85 παίρνει μέχρι 200, κι εγώ τίποτα.

----------


## AlexT544

> Εγώ να κάνω μια ερώτηση; επειδή ειμαι Κρήτη, και δεν μπορώ να δω τι συμβαίνει. Το καφαο που βρίσκεται στην Αλαμάνας 89, ξέρουμε πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί ή αν γίνονται έργα να μπει καμπίνα;
> Φίλος μου που μένει Αλαμάνας 85 παίρνει μέχρι 200, κι εγώ τίποτα.


 Εγω βλεπω οτι και εσυ εχεις αναβαθμιστεί κανονικά 
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι βλέπω μάλλον η Wind έχει πρόβλημα να τελειώσει γρήγορα με τις αναμονές για συνδέσεις FTTH..

και άρχισε να δίνει πρώτα VDSL..

----------


## ivamvako

Για τα FTTH που ειναι πολυ κοντα στο Α/Κ και δεν παρεμβαλεται καποια FTTH καμπινα της Wind  αλλα (υποθετω) πανε απευθειας οι οπτικες στο A/K δεν θα πρεπει λογικα η διαδικασια να είναι πιο γρηγορη?

----------


## Iris07

Χμμμμ.. δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι παίζει εκεί..

Σε εμάς βάλανε καμπίνες FTTH μέχρι 2 τετράγωνα από το A/K..

ενώ έχω δει καμπίνα FTTH του OTE έξω ακριβώς από A/K ..

----------


## MrGoose

Στην καλλικρατιδου 14 που μένω εγώ όμως, λέει μη διαθέσιμο. Ενώ στο καφαο, το είδα κι εγώ το βγάζει κανονικά. Τι συμβαίνει δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...

Κι επίσης αν γράψεις καλλικρατιδου 8, λέει ότι το αίτημα θέλει χρόνο να διερευνηθεί, που είναι πάνω από την Αλαμάνας. Μήπως τα ενεργοποιούν σταδιακά;

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο..

Θέλουν κάποιο χρόνο να ενημερωθούν τα συστήματα τους..

----------


## ivamvako

> Χμμμμ.. δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι παίζει εκεί..
> 
> Σε εμάς βάλανε καμπίνες FTTH μέχρι 2 τετράγωνα από το A/K..
> 
> ενώ έχω δει καμπίνα FTTH του OTE έξω ακριβώς από A/K ..


Εδω παντως Κολωνο δεν εχει καμια καμπινα Wind κοντα στο Α/Κ. Εκτος και αν ειναι στα to be done

----------


## sgatz

Επιτέλους! Είδα κορδέλες wind στην 440 Αμφιαράου και Αψού. Υπάρχει ήδη φρεάτιο wind εκεί οπτικών γιατί δίνουν στον ΑΔΜΗΕ. Μιλάμε μια γωνίτσα 10 μέτρα όλο κι όλο.
Δεν φαντάζεστε τι χαρά πήρα..

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως σημερα κανει και κατι σκαψιματα η Wind ακριβως εξω απο Α/Κ

----------


## macthanos

Καλημέρα. Δύο μέρες τώρα τεχνικό συνεργείο είναι στην συμβολη των δρόμων Τριανταφυλλοπουλου και Χατζηαποστόλου και κάνουν εργασίες. Τι εργασίες δεν γνωρίζω. Σε ερώτησή μου για το "τι ταχύτητες θα υποστηρίζει το ΚΑΦΑΟ που έχετε τοποθετήσει" μου απάντησαν "έως 300mb, ανάλογα με πακέτο που πληρώνεις" και σε δεύτερη ερώτησή μου "αν η πολυκατοικία που μένω (ακριβώς απέναντι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ) θα είναι σε αυτό το κουτί" μου απάντησαν "ναί, εδώ είσαι"... (Χαμόγελο). Στέλνω φωτό από το σημείο με τις εργασίες σήμερα.




- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα. Δύο μέρες τώρα τεχνικό συνεργείο είναι στην συμβολη των δρόμων Τριανταφυλλοπουλου και Χατζηαποστόλου και κάνουν εργασίες. Τι εργασίες δεν γνωρίζω. Σε ερώτησή μου για το "τι ταχύτητες θα υποστηρίζει το ΚΑΦΑΟ που έχετε τοποθετήσει" μου απάντησαν "έως 300mb, ανάλογα με πακέτο που πληρώνεις" και σε δεύτερη ερώτησή μου "αν η πολυκατοικία που μένω (ακριβώς απέναντι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ) θα είναι σε αυτό το κουτί" μου απάντησαν "ναί, εδώ είσαι"... (Χαμόγελο). Στέλνω φωτό από το σημείο με τις εργασίες σήμερα.


A, ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι τους ρώτησα για πιθανή ημερομηνία έναρξης λειτουργίας και μου είπαν "λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά τα Χριστούγεννα"...

----------


## GregoirX23

Φαίνεται ότι φυσάνε την οπτική μέσα στους σωλήνες.. 
Αυτό με τα 300 κάτι μου λέει ότι θα κάνουμε πολύ καιρό να το δούμε.. 
Ας παίξουν πρώτα οι καμπίνες καλά καλά και έχει ο θεός..

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, "φυσάνε" τις οπτικές στους σωλήνες..

Αυτό με τα 300 μάλλον εννοούσαν ότι κλειδώνουν τις καμπίνες στα 300,
όπως είχα ξανακούσει..

----------


## GregoirX23

Παλαιότερα η wind άφηνε το κλείδωμα ελεύθερο και έβλεπες κάτι κλειδώματα στο θεο.. 
Κλείδωνε τη ταχύτητα μετά στο κωδικό νομίζω σε επίπεδο ip η κάτι τέτοιο.. 
Αυτή η μέθοδος είχε το ωραίο στο ότι όταν έκανες speedtest έβλεπες πολύ ψηλά νούμερα πάνω του πακέτου για κάποια λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να πιάσει ο κόφτης του πακέτου.. 
Τώρα νομίζω έχουν αρχίσει και βάζουν σωστούς συγχρονισμούς..

----------


## TNTnd

Καλαμά και Γράμμου σήμερα έβαλαν κορδέλες για να σκάψουν .

----------


## pankostas

Η τεχνολογία super vectoring που έχουν αυτές οι καμπίνες υποστηρίζουν ταχύτητα 300. Δεν τις κλειδώνουν εκεί, απλώς δεν μπορούν να δώσουν παραπάνω.

----------


## Thanos71

> Το ξερω οτι εχουν ακθυστερησει και οτι αυτοι οι σωλήνες ειναι άδειοι
> Ελεος πια αυτη η εταιρεία πόση καθυστέρηση ακομα
> Αποτι ξερω μονο το 10441 εχει μεχρι στιγμής μεχρι 200mbps


Το 10441 δεν έχει, οχι 200 αλλά ούτε 24 καλά καλά. Σε όσους ελέγχους έχω κάνει είτε ΟΤΕ, είτε VODA είτε WIND (στην οποία είμαι και πελάτης) μου δίνουν εως 24. Και στην SFBB δεν δίνει στο 10441.

----------


## atropa

είμαι στο 10441 και εχει μέχρι 200 αλλά πιθανόν δεν θα εχει σε ολόκληρο το 10441

----------


## Eliaskat

και εγώ 10441 και δεν υπάρχουν τα 200α

----------


## wilenek

Και εγω στο 10441 (Μύλων) είμαι με 100άρα εδω και 1 μήνα αλλά μου έδινε και επιλογή για 200αρα.

----------


## Blackjack20

καλημερα παιδια , για το 10442 ( Αμπλιανης , Αλεξανδρειας ) ξερει κανεις αν θα παρει vdsl (fiber δεν το βλεπω ακομα) καποια στιγμη στο αμεσο μελλον?
εχω αγανακτησει με 9 αρα με προβληματα...

----------


## AlexT544

Σημερα στην δυρραχιου ειχαν ανοιξει και το κουτι vdsl και το ftth και περνουσαν κατι σαν μικρες ινες μεσα στους σωληνες που καταληγουν στα καφαο

----------


## sgatz

Ο δεδδηε σκάβει την Αμφιαράου. Έχει άραγε σχέση με το δίκτυο οπτικών που κάπου άκουσα ότι θα αναπτυχθεί;

----------


## macthanos

> Ο δεδδηε σκάβει την Αμφιαράου. Έχει άραγε σχέση με το δίκτυο οπτικών που κάπου άκουσα ότι θα αναπτυχθεί;


Δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο δεδιε την Αμφιαράου αλλά ένα τετράγωνο πιο κάτω έχουμε μείνει από εχθές το μεσημέρι, από την ώρα των έργων δηλαδή, χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet. Σε επικοινωνία με την Nova μας ανέφεραν ότι είναι «πρόβλημα εξωτερικού παρόχου» και ότι θα προσπαθήσουν να το φτιάξουν όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται από Δευτέρα όμως. Επίσης μας είπαν ότι δεν είμαστε μόνο εμείς αλλά και άλλοι στην περιοχή και το πρόβλημα είναι μαζικό.

----------


## AlexT544

Και εγω παιδιά απο προχθες μετα τα έργα που έγιναν στο προηγούμενο τετράγωνο είμαστε χωρίς ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο αυριο ειπαν οτι θα ερθει ο τεχνικός ουτς να δει τι παιζει

----------


## macthanos

Απαράδεκτο να αφήνουν τον κόσμο χωρίς επικοινωνία ένα ολόκληρο Σαββατοκύριακο με την αιτιολογία ότι δεν δουλεύουν τα συνεργεία. Θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν, τέλος… Οι έκτακτες καταστάσεις θέλουν έκτακτα μέτρα. Τι σημαίνει δεν δουλεύουν τα συνεργεία… Ντροπή!

----------


## GregoirX23

Παροχές σε κινητό σας έδωσαν;

----------


## junior147

Σε εμένα πάντως όταν έκοψαν κατά λάθος 600 ζεύγη γραμμών και δεν είχα σταθερό μου έδωσαν σε 2 αριθμούς απεριόριστη ομιλία και απεριόριστα data για ένα μήνα.

----------


## Iris07

> Απαράδεκτο να αφήνουν τον κόσμο χωρίς επικοινωνία ένα ολόκληρο Σαββατοκύριακο με την αιτιολογία ότι δεν δουλεύουν τα συνεργεία. Θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν, τέλος… Οι έκτακτες καταστάσεις θέλουν έκτακτα μέτρα. Τι σημαίνει δεν δουλεύουν τα συνεργεία… Ντροπή!


Ο ΟΤΕ πάντως δουλεύει τα Σ/Κ (για τους πελάτες του..)  :Cool: 

Προχθές τους είδα.. να φτιάχνουνε γραμμές..

----------


## Mormnak

Σκάβουν ...σκάβουν και ταχύτητες νέες δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα...  (*παρατασούλα??*  :Razz:   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Iris07

Όπως φαίνεται κάποιοι θα πάρουν νέα γραμμή μέχρι τις γιορτές..
και κάποιοι άλλοι από του χρόνου..

Τώρα πόσα είναι τα ποσοστά.. ποιός ξέρει..  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Εγω που μίλησα με τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπαν οτι τους ηρθε καποιο πλάνο και οτι VDSL θα υπαρχει απο το Δεκέμβριο και FFTH απο Μεσα Ιανουαρίου και μετα

- - - Updated - - -




> Σκάβουν ...σκάβουν και ταχύτητες νέες δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα...  (*παρατασούλα??*   )


Κολωνο μενεις και εχεις 50/5 ??

----------


## macthanos

Αφήστε παιδιά, μας ήρθε νέο μήνυμα με εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία επιδιορθώσεις τις 20 Οκτωβρίου. Φουλ απαράδεκτοι. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν προτείνουν κάποια λύση μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα ούτε καν να μας δώσουν ένα δωρεάν wifi hot spot με απεριόριστα data. Είναι πραγματικά απαράδεκτοι…

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν είσαι σε νόβα τι παροχές να δώσουν; Και πως να τις δώσουν αφού δεν έχουν κινητή.. Μεγάλη ιστορία..

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Αφήστε παιδιά, μας ήρθε νέο μήνυμα με εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία επιδιορθώσεις τις 20 Οκτωβρίου. Φουλ απαράδεκτοι. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν προτείνουν κάποια λύση μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα ούτε καν να μας δώσουν ένα δωρεάν wifi hot spot με απεριόριστα data. Είναι πραγματικά απαράδεκτοι…


Αν δεις το συμβόλαιο σου που λέει έως πόσες ημέρες δικαιολογεί βλάβη (πχ καλωδιακή), να έκανες καταγγελία στηριζόμενος πως έκαναν περισσότερες μέρες και ήσουν χωρίς υπηρεσία σε ΕΕΤΤ κλπ, μπας και μπορείς να φύγεις αζημίως και πας αλλού..
Δε ξέρω αν γίνεται.., ας σχολιάσουν και οι υπόλοιποι..

----------


## jkoukos

Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει ότι σε περίπτωση βλάβης, να γίνεται μείωση σε επόμενο πάγιο αναλογικά για τις μέρες που δεν παρέχονταν υπηρεσίες.
Δεν είναι λόγος για αζημίως διακοπή της σύμβασης. Εκτός αν ο πάροχος δηλώσει αδυναμία επ' αόριστο και μη επιλύσιμη βλάβη.

----------


## ds12

> Αν είσαι σε νόβα τι παροχές να δώσουν; Και πως να τις δώσουν αφού δεν έχουν κινητή.. Μεγάλη ιστορία..


Εγώ που έχω nova για το διάστημα που είχα βλάβη μου μείωσαν το ποσό του λογαριασμού και πλήρωσα λιγότερο. Και αυτό σημαντικό είναι.

----------


## GregoirX23

Μιλούσα για λεπτά ομιλίας και γιγα.. Αλλά η νόβα που να τα δώσει αφού κινητή δεν.. 
Η έκπτωση στο πάγιο αναλογικά για τις ημέρες που υπάρχει η βλάβη είναι άλλο θέμα.. Ότι αναφέρθηκε ακριβώς από πάνω δλδ..

----------


## macthanos

Πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσαν αν ήθελαν να συνεχίσουν την παροχή Ίντερνετ μέσω WiFi hot spot μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Δεν είναι και καμία επιστήμη να κάνει κανείς sharing.

----------


## Codehack

Συνεργείο έχει σκάψει 2 γιγάντιους τετράγωνους κρατήρες στην Δράμας με Χειμάρρας και Δράμας με Αγχιάλου. Φώτο από Δράμας/Χειμάρρας:



Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι αυτοί οι λάκκοι, πέρα από το να θάψουν μέσα τα όνειρα μας για VDSL φέτος;

----------


## Iris07

Μεγάλο φρεάτιο!

----------


## ivamvako

> Συνεργείο έχει σκάψει 2 γιγάντιους τετράγωνους κρατήρες στην Δράμας με Χειμάρρας και Δράμας με Αγχιάλου. Φώτο από Δράμας/Χειμάρρας:
> 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι αυτοί οι λάκκοι, πέρα από το να θάψουν μέσα τα όνειρα μας για VDSL φέτος;


Ενταξει...μεγαλα φρεατια ειναι στα οποια καταληγουν οπως βλεπω καποιες οπτικες και τις οποιες φανταζομαι θα ενωσουν μεταξυ τους. Εχουν σκαψει τετοια σε παρα πολλα σημεια τωρα.

Βεβαια εχω κι εγω την απορια να πω την αληθεια γιατι τα κανουν τοσο τεραστια

----------


## junior147

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και σε μένα μου έκανε εντύπωση το μέγεθος τους σήμερα που πέρασα και το είδα.

----------


## Skoros

Νομιζω οτι Δραμας και Δωδωνης κανανε εργα και για φυσικο αεριο τις προηγουμενες βδομαδες. Μπορει να ειναι γι αυτα οι μεγαλες τρουπες. 

In other news, Δαμβέργη και Αβδήρων, καθώς και στισ γραμμες της κων/πόπεως απο πανω εχοθν σκαψει και εχουν βαλει αυτα τα μεταλλικα καπακια στο δρομο

----------


## Iris07

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και σε μένα μου έκανε εντύπωση το μέγεθος τους σήμερα που πέρασα και το είδα.


  

Και στην Κυψέλη είχαν φτιάξει κάτι τέτοια..
Νόμιζα ότι φτιάχνανε πισίνα..  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kostinos

Βλέπω πάνω πάνω τα καλώδια  :Razz:  :Razz: ... Θα κάνει έργα κανας εργολάβος κι μετά θα τρέχει κι δεν θα φτάνει η Wind...

----------


## GregoirX23

Indeed.. Δεν έπρεπε να είναι λίγο πιο βαθιά;

- - - Updated - - -




> Και στην Κυψέλη είχαν φτιάξει κάτι τέτοια..
> Νόμιζα ότι φτιάχνανε πισίνα..


Το σιφωνι της πισίνας πάντως βλέπω είναι έτοιμο..  :Razz:

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως και φρεατια που τα ειχαν φτιαξει, ειχαν ριξει δηλαδη μπετο γυρω γυρω και ειχαν τοποθετησει τα καπακια, τα σπανε και τα κανουν μεγαλυτερα.

....δεν βλεπω να τελειωνουμε ποτε

Μας πιασανε και οι βροχες

----------


## hellisgr

Μάλλον νέα προδιαγραφή/μέθοδος για φρεάτια καλωδίωσης θα είναι.
Είναι επισκέψιμα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να έχουν τη λίγοτερη όχληση στην κυκλοφορία της οδού.
Αντί να κρέμεται ο τεχνικός από πάνω και να κλείνουν το μισό δρόμο, απλά βάζεις κορδελάκι γύρω και μπαίνεις μέσα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα δει τεχνικό να δουλεύει σε παλιό φρεάτιο που μετά βίας χωρούσε μέσα..

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως δε λεμε για παλια φρεατια, ισως παλιου σχεδιασμου, αλλα  σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι αυτα που φτιαχτηκαν πριν 1-2 μηνες απο την Wind και τωρα τα χαλανε.

----------


## GregoirX23

Σε τέτοιο φρεάτιο λέω από τα νέα που λες 1-2 μήνες.. Δεν χωρούσε ο άνθρωπος μέσα.. Ίσως γι'αυτό τα μεγαλώνουν τώρα..

----------


## ivamvako

Εντυπωση μου κανει , τι να πω?

Πρωτη φορα τωρα κανουν τη δουλεια?? Τοσα και τοσα εχουν σκαψει τα τελευταια χρονια

----------


## Mormnak

Πάμε ρε Wiiiiiiiind!! Ελάτε τώρα για οπτικές που έχουμε και πισίνααα!!!  :Razz:   :Laughing:  (''νεράκι'' θα μποούνε τώρα οι ίνες )

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...ti-nea-smurni/

(άραγε ο Δήμαρχος τι λέει για την κατάσταση...??  :ROFL:  )

   :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## junior147

Έχω γίνει διάσημος σήμερα  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Έβλεπα τώρα στις ειδήσεις ότι πλημμυρίσατε εκεί..

----------


## ivamvako

Δεν ξερω για τις οπτικες αλλα τουλαχιστον οι πισινουλες ειναι ετοιμες  ...Πισινα to the home

----------


## Iris07

_OTE - Η μάχη των τεχνικών δικτύου τηλεπικοινωνιών με τις πλημμύρες_

Να φωνάξουν τον OTE τώρα..
έχει κάτι αντλίες που βγάζουν το νερό από τα φρεάτια τους!  :Razz:

----------


## GraveDigger

Ξέρω πως είμαι off-topic (για VDSL), αλλά μόνο εδώ θεωρώ υπάρχει κοινό που να ξέρει να μου απαντήσει.

Είμαι συνδρομητής της Wind, όπως φαίνεται και στα στοιχεία μου! 
Αμφιαράου & Γερακίου γύρω στις 17:15 είχα μια εισερχόμενη κλήση και διαπίστωσα έντονη φασαρία σε βαθμό που να μην μπορείς να συνομιλήσεις! Γύρω στις 17:45 κόπηκε για 1-2 λεπτά η σύνδεση στο internet και επανήλθε από μόνο του, αλλά έκτοτε δεν έχω καθόλου τηλεφωνία, ευτυχώς το internet λειτουργεί μια χαρά!
Κάλεσα στο 13700 και μετά από 1 ώρα στην αναμονή και αφού έκανα τις βλακείες με την συνδεσμολογία μετά την μπρίζα του σπιτιού μου, συμφώνησα να στείλουν τεχνικό.

Αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος άλλος στην περιοχή παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## junior147

> Ξέρω πως είμαι off-topic (για VDSL), αλλά μόνο εδώ θεωρώ υπάρχει κοινό που να ξέρει να μου απαντήσει.
> 
> Είμαι συνδρομητής της Wind, όπως φαίνεται και στα στοιχεία μου! 
> Αμφιαράου & Γερακίου γύρω στις 17:15 είχα μια εισερχόμενη κλήση και διαπίστωσα έντονη φασαρία σε βαθμό που να μην μπορείς να συνομιλήσεις! Γύρω στις 17:45 κόπηκε για 1-2 λεπτά η σύνδεση στο internet και επανήλθε από μόνο του, αλλά έκτοτε δεν έχω καθόλου τηλεφωνία, ευτυχώς το internet λειτουργεί μια χαρά!
> Κάλεσα στο 13700 και μετά από 1 ώρα στην αναμονή και αφού έκανα τις βλακείες με την συνδεσμολογία μετά την μπρίζα του σπιτιού μου, συμφώνησα να στείλουν τεχνικό.
> 
> Αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος άλλος στην περιοχή παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;


είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά είχα και αστάθεια γραμμής.
Η λύση ήταν να μου αλλάξουν θέση στο καφάο.

----------


## akiss

Το είχα παλιότερα κάθε φορά που έβρεχε παρα πολύ ή για πολλές μέρες συνεχώς. Ήταν κάτω-κατω στο καφαο η καλωδίωση μου και με το που γέμιζε νερό εγώ δεν είχα γραμμή μέχρι να στεγνώσει. Συνήθως 2-3 μέρες. Τελικά μετά από 5-6 φορές που το έπαθα, αποφάσισαν και με πήγαν πιο πάνω.

----------


## Iris07

Παλιάαα είχα εγώ τέτοιες ιστορίες..

Άστα να πάνε..

...

btw το καλώδιο που ερχόταν σε εμένα παρουσίασε πρόβλημα πριν κάτι μέρες..
αλλά ευτυχώς όχι το ζεύγος μου..

Αυτός που είχε πρόβλημα ευτυχώς ήταν στον OTE..
και ο OTE ήρθε και έσκαψε αμέσως για υπόγεια καλωδιακή βλάβη, και το αλλάξανε όλο ένα κομμάτι..  :Cool:

----------


## Kostinos

Εμένα μου είχε τύχει καλωδιακή βλάβη κι ήμουνα απο τους τυχερούς πυ είχα 2mbps
ευτυχώς η βλάβή ήταν σε κέντρικο ζεύγος  :Razz:  με αρκετά καφάο να έχουν βουλιάξει στο νερό...

----------


## GregoirX23

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου κάτσει και μονοπολο.. Μιας και λέμε για βλάβες.. 
Εκεί άντε βγάλε άκρη.. 
Αν και θα φαίνεται από τα στατιστικά της dsl και αν έχεις pots, δεν θα έχεις τηλέφωνο.. 
Αν όμως έχεις voip, και τηλέφωνο θα έχεις, αλλά θα κάνει μπαμ το κουτσουρεμενο ίντερνετ.. Αυτό μου ήρθε τώρα στο μυαλό.. 
Υπάρχουν και πιο σκληροπυρηνικά πράγματα να σπας το κεφάλι σου για επίλυση του τύπου μη σου τύχει.. Με μια έρευνα στο φόρουμ μπορεί κανείς να δει πολλά...

----------


## macthanos

Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο. Δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε Ίντερνετ και η εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία επιδιόρθωσης είναι στις …20 Οκτωβρίου. Έχω μπλέξει ανάμεσα στη nova και τον ΟΤΕ όπου πρέπει και να φτιάξει τη βλάβη γιατί είναι καλωδιακή. Η nova (δεν μπορούν τα παλικάρια) και ο ΟΤΕ δίνει προτεραιότητα στους δικούς του συνδρομητές με αποτέλεσμα να μείνω χωρίς τα παραπάνω για τουλάχιστον δώδεκα μέρες. Και επειδή το έψαξα, δεν μπορείς να τους κανείς τίποτα καθώς είναι καλυμμένοι μέσω της σύμβασης για τις βλάβες της ΕΕΤΠ… Έχουμε ένα άτυπο μονοπώλιο, με τον ΟΤΕ να έχει και το καρπούζι και το μαχαίρι μιας και οι άλλες εταιρείες ή δεν μπορούν ή είναι ευνουχισμένες… Αυτό κάνει την επιλογή του ΟΤΕ μονόδρομο, εκτός και αν αρέσει σε κάποιον να …ζει επικίνδυνα όπου για να γλυτώσει 10€ και τίποτα παραπάνω επιθυμεί να πάει σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο… Δυστυχώς!

----------


## SPYRUSS

Μία από τα ίδια…Στην Ελλησπόντου (Κολωνός) με την κακοκαιρία, και τη χρονική στιγμή που έπεφταν κεραυνοί, τσαφ το ρεύμα. Όταν επανήλθε το ρεύμα, το internet ήταν κομμένο και δούλευε μόνο τηλεφωνία. (ADSL γραμμή). Αφού ο χαζός εγώ, έκανα τις βλακείες με τα πριζάκια και το splitter, που μου έλεγαν, αποφάσισαν να στείλουν τεχνικό. 
Έρχεται τεχνικός της WIND, κανένα πρόβλημα στη γραμμή, πρόβλημα στο modem – router ASUS DSL AC 68U. Δικό τους (της WIND) modem router δεν είχα, οπότε μου έστειλαν καινούργιο.
Σε 2 μέρες μου στέλνουν το   ZXHN H108N V2.5 και δούλεψε αμέσως με το που το έβαλα στη γραμμή. Το γεφυρώνω με το ASUS γιατί δεν είχα σήμα στα AiMesh Lira Trio, και όλα καλά προς το παρόν. Μου έστειλαν και μήνυμα στο κινητό, ότι θα υπάρξει πίστωση;; (μάλλον χρέωση εννοούν) στον επόμενο λογαριασμό, για το τεχνικό θέμα που είχα στη γραμμή.

----------


## GregoirX23

Άρα το ρούτερ θυσιάστηκε με τον κεραυνό.. r.i.p... 
Πέρα από τη πλάκα όμως, το να σου κάτσει περίπτωση σε νόβα ιδίως που δεν έχει και κινητή να δώσει παροχές, φαντάζομαι είναι δράμα.. Όλα αυτά μέχρι με ενωθεί με την wind.. Αλλά γενικά θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κάνει κάποια συμφωνία υποθέτω ώστε να μη μένουν οι συνδρομητές τους έτσι.. Πήγαν να κάνουν μερικές φορές κάτι με τη κινητή αλλά δεν τους βγήκε.. Υγεία, τι να κάνουμε.. Τώρα πλέον περιμένουμε να ενωθεί με τη wind..

----------


## macthanos

> Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο. Δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε Ίντερνετ και η εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία επιδιόρθωσης είναι στις …20 Οκτωβρίου. Έχω μπλέξει ανάμεσα στη nova και τον ΟΤΕ όπου πρέπει και να φτιάξει τη βλάβη γιατί είναι καλωδιακή. Η nova (δεν μπορούν τα παλικάρια) και ο ΟΤΕ δίνει προτεραιότητα στους δικούς του συνδρομητές με αποτέλεσμα να μείνω χωρίς τα παραπάνω για τουλάχιστον δώδεκα μέρες. Και επειδή το έψαξα, δεν μπορείς να τους κανείς τίποτα καθώς είναι καλυμμένοι μέσω της σύμβασης για τις βλάβες της ΕΕΤΠ… Έχουμε ένα άτυπο μονοπώλιο, με τον ΟΤΕ να έχει και το καρπούζι και το μαχαίρι μιας και οι άλλες εταιρείες ή δεν μπορούν ή είναι ευνουχισμένες… Αυτό κάνει την επιλογή του ΟΤΕ μονόδρομο, εκτός και αν αρέσει σε κάποιον να …ζει επικίνδυνα όπου για να γλυτώσει 10€ και τίποτα παραπάνω επιθυμεί να πάει σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο… Δυστυχώς!


Update.
Τελικά σήμερα ήρθε συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ και επισκεύασε τη βλάβη -έτσι δείχνει αφού έχω τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ- χωρίς όμως να έχουν τελειώσει τις εργασίες, καθώς υπάρχουν εκτεθειμένα καλώδια (καινούρια) και χώματα παντού. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ είναι 6mb πιο κάτω και συγκεκριμένα από 17800-18000 τώρα είναι στα 11600-12600... Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να είναι από την υγρασία λόγω της βροχής και της έκθεσης των καλωδίων στα καιρικά φαινόμενα αλλά μπορεί να μου άλλαξαν και ζεύγος και να είναι πιο μακριά το νέο από το κέντρο, γι'αυτό και να βλέπω μειωμένες ταχύτητες. Το πέρασαν σαν βλάβη στην ήδη υπάρχουσα και βλέπουμε έως τις 20 Οκτώβρίου όπου θα φτιαχνιόταν από τον ΟΤΕ. Εχω καμιά ελπίδα ρε παιδιά να επανέλθω στις πρότερες ταχύτητες; Τι λέτε;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Update.
> Τελικά σήμερα ήρθε συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ και επισκεύασε τη βλάβη -έτσι δείχνει αφού έχω τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ- χωρίς όμως να έχουν τελειώσει τις εργασίες, καθώς υπάρχουν εκτεθειμένα καλώδια (καινούρια) και χώματα παντού. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ είναι 6mb πιο κάτω και συγκεκριμένα από 17800-18000 τώρα είναι στα 11600-12600... Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να είναι από την υγρασία λόγω της βροχής και της έκθεσης των καλωδίων στα καιρικά φαινόμενα αλλά μπορεί να μου άλλαξαν και ζεύγος και να είναι πιο μακριά το νέο από το κέντρο, γι'αυτό και να βλέπω μειωμένες ταχύτητες. Το πέρασαν σαν βλάβη στην ήδη υπάρχουσα και βλέπουμε έως τις 20 Οκτώβρίου όπου θα φτιαχνιόταν από τον ΟΤΕ. Εχω καμιά ελπίδα ρε παιδιά να επανέλθω στις πρότερες ταχύτητες; Τι λέτε;


Καμία ελπίδα...
Στο λέω γιατί εγώ κλείδωνα μετά από παρόμοια κατάσταση με νέα καλώδια στην πολυκατοικία από τον ΟΤΕ, στα 22κάτι και ήμουν έτσι για σχεδόν 1μιση χρόνο μέχρι που άρχισαν κάτι αποσυνδέσεις στο internet και προβλήματα στο τηλέφωνο και μετά η ταχύτητα άρχισε να πέφτει σιγά σιγά στα 19, 17, 16, 12 που έμεινα 3-4 χρόνια και μετά από επίσης προβλήματα στο σταθερό τηλέφωνο μετά από την επιδιόρθωση πήγα στα 7...

Όσες φορές κι αν τους είπα ότι κλείδωνα στα 23 πριν κάμποσο καιρό, ο κάθε υπάλληλος/τεχνικός γελούσε και μου έλεγε αποκλείεται...

Να πω ότι έχω Nova κι εγώ...

Μετά από την 3η βλάβη που δήλωσα πρόσφατα γιατί είχα συνακρόαση στη γραμμή και αποσυνδέσεις ξανά στο internet, ο ΟΤΕ είπε ότι αδυνατεί να εντοπίσει την εξωτερική βλάβη, ήρθε τεχνικός της Nova σπίτι, δεν βρήκε κανένα ζήτημα (μου είπε ότι μάλλον αποκαταστάθηκε μόνο του ή τελικά ο ΟΤΕ το έφτιαξε και δεν είπε τίποτα) και κάτι έκανε από το "tablet" του και πλέον η ταχύτητα είναι στα 11 με 12...

(να πω ότι και πριν ήμουν σε ελεύθερο προφίλ όπως λέγεται χωρίς κλείδωμα γραμμής, οπότε η γραμμή τερματίζει όσο αντέχει)

----------


## macthanos

Μην μου λες τέτοια, μην μου λες τέτοια...  :Sorry:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μην μου λες τέτοια, μην μου λες τέτοια...


Αν δεν πάει στα πατώματα η γραμμή κάτω από 6 ή 5 δεν θα ασχοληθούν για να δουν τι γίνεται...
Θα σου πουν ότι 11-12 είναι ο Μ.Ο. της περιοχής σου και λυπούμαστε και καλή ζωή...

Και για το παραπάνω που είπα και για του λόγου το αληθές...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Update.
> Τελικά σήμερα ήρθε συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ και επισκεύασε τη βλάβη -έτσι δείχνει αφού έχω τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ- χωρίς όμως να έχουν τελειώσει τις εργασίες, καθώς υπάρχουν εκτεθειμένα καλώδια (καινούρια) και χώματα παντού. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ είναι 6mb πιο κάτω και συγκεκριμένα από 17800-18000 τώρα είναι στα 11600-12600... Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να είναι από την υγρασία λόγω της βροχής και της έκθεσης των καλωδίων στα καιρικά φαινόμενα αλλά μπορεί να μου άλλαξαν και ζεύγος και να είναι πιο μακριά το νέο από το κέντρο, γι'αυτό και να βλέπω μειωμένες ταχύτητες. Το πέρασαν σαν βλάβη στην ήδη υπάρχουσα και βλέπουμε έως τις 20 Οκτώβρίου όπου θα φτιαχνιόταν από τον ΟΤΕ. Εχω καμιά ελπίδα ρε παιδιά να επανέλθω στις πρότερες ταχύτητες; Τι λέτε;


Στατιστικά από πριν και μετά έχεις;

- - - Updated - - -




> Καμία ελπίδα...
> Στο λέω γιατί εγώ κλείδωνα μετά από παρόμοια κατάσταση με νέα καλώδια στην πολυκατοικία από τον ΟΤΕ, στα 22κάτι και ήμουν έτσι για σχεδόν 1μιση χρόνο μέχρι που άρχισαν κάτι αποσυνδέσεις στο internet και προβλήματα στο τηλέφωνο και μετά η ταχύτητα άρχισε να πέφτει σιγά σιγά στα 19, 17, 16, 12 που έμεινα 3-4 χρόνια και μετά από επίσης προβλήματα στο σταθερό τηλέφωνο μετά από την επιδιόρθωση πήγα στα 7...
> 
> Όσες φορές κι αν τους είπα ότι κλείδωνα στα 23 πριν κάμποσο καιρό, ο κάθε υπάλληλος/τεχνικός γελούσε και μου έλεγε αποκλείεται...
> 
> Να πω ότι έχω Nova κι εγώ...
> 
> Μετά από την 3η βλάβη που δήλωσα πρόσφατα γιατί είχα συνακρόαση στη γραμμή και αποσυνδέσεις ξανά στο internet, ο ΟΤΕ είπε ότι αδυνατεί να εντοπίσει την εξωτερική βλάβη, ήρθε τεχνικός της Nova σπίτι, δεν βρήκε κανένα ζήτημα (μου είπε ότι μάλλον αποκαταστάθηκε μόνο του ή τελικά ο ΟΤΕ το έφτιαξε και δεν είπε τίποτα) και κάτι έκανε από το "tablet" του και πλέον η ταχύτητα είναι στα 11 με 12...
> 
> (να πω ότι και πριν ήμουν σε ελεύθερο προφίλ όπως λέγεται χωρίς κλείδωμα γραμμής, οπότε η γραμμή τερματίζει όσο αντέχει)


Το να πέφτει η ταχύτητα μέσα στα χρόνια είναι λογικό.. Σε όλους συμβαίνει.. Βλέπε crosstalk  κλπ όσο μπαίνουν και άλλοι.. Κάτι λίγο και οι βλάβες.. Όλα μαζί.. Και εγώ ας πούμε π.χ στο εξοχικό με ΟΤΕ έπιανα 22 με σνρ9 και τώρα παλεύω να πιάσω τα ίδια με βοντα η wind με σνρ3.. Γενικά πάντως παίζουν κ αλλά ρόλο όταν αλλάζεις πάροχο.. Όχι κατά πολύ όμως.. Just saying.. 
Αυτό σε αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή.. 
Σε πυκνοκατοικημένη είναι πιο χάλια.. 
Τώρα αν είχες απότομη πτώση μετά από βλάβη αλλάζει.. Κάνεις ότι μπορείς για να δικαιωθείς.. Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση μετά από έργα του ΟΤΕ μου προκάλεσαν θέμα στη γραμμή με πτώση ταχύτητας και πρόβλημα στο σνρ ενώ πριν δεν είχα θέματα.. Ήμουν στη βοντα τότε.. Τελικά αφού έσκισα τα πτυχία μου βρήκαμε θέμα στη καμπίνα και λύθηκε..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεν πάει στα πατώματα η γραμμή κάτω από 6 ή 5 δεν θα ασχοληθούν για να δουν τι γίνεται...
> Θα σου πουν ότι 11-12 είναι ο Μ.Ο. της περιοχής σου και λυπούμαστε και καλή ζωή...
> 
> Και για το παραπάνω που είπα και για του λόγου το αληθές...


Το πριν είναι αυτό ε; Σνρ 2.2 βλέπω.. Στα πατώματα.. Εσύ το έριξες υποθέτω ε; 
Το μετά;

----------


## macthanos

[QUOTE=GregoirX23;7141212]Στατιστικά από πριν και μετά έχεις;

- - - Updated - - -



Το να πέφτει η ταχύτητα μέσα στα χρόνια είναι λογικό.. Σε όλους συμβαίνει.. Βλέπε crosstalk  κλπ όσο μπαίνουν και άλλοι.. Κάτι λίγο και οι βλάβες.. Όλα μαζί.. Και εγώ ας πούμε π.χ στο εξοχικό με ΟΤΕ έπιανα 22 με σνρ9 και τώρα παλεύω να πιάσω τα ίδια με βοντα η wind με σνρ3.. Γενικά πάντως παίζουν κ αλλά ρόλο όταν αλλάζεις πάροχο.. Όχι κατά πολύ όμως.. Just saying.. 
Αυτό σε αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή.. 
Σε πυκνοκατοικημένη είναι πιο χάλια.. 
Τώρα αν είχες απότομη πτώση μετά από βλάβη αλλάζει.. Κάνεις ότι μπορείς για να δικαιωθείς.. Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση μετά από έργα του ΟΤΕ μου προκάλεσαν θέμα στη γραμμή με πτώση ταχύτητας και πρόβλημα στο σνρ ενώ πριν δεν είχα θέματα.. Ήμουν στη βοντα τότε.. Τελικά αφού έσκισα τα πτυχία μου βρήκαμε θέμα στη καμπίνα και λύθηκε..


Αν διαβάσεις θα δεις ότι γράφω για απότομη αλλαγή στην ταχύτητα ήστερα από βλάβη την οποία προκάλεσε η ΕΥΔΑΠ. Η οποία με τη σειρά της κάνει τον Κινέζο με επιτυχία! Ανοιξαν τις τρύπες, έφτιαξαν τη βλάβη τους αλλά ταυτόχρονα έκοψαν και τα καλώδια. Το ωραίο είναι ότι τα ξαναέβαλαν επιμελώς μέσα και μετά έκαναν τους Κινέζους αν και ολόκληρη πολυκατοικία έμεινε χωρίς επικοινωνία...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το πριν είναι αυτό ε; Σνρ 2.2 βλέπω.. Στα πατώματα.. Εσύ το έριξες υποθέτω ε; 
> Το μετά;


Εγώ δεν πείραξα τίποτα...
Τα είχα όλα στο αυτόματο από το TP-Link ρούτερ που είχα τότε..

Μετά ξεκίνησαν πάλι οι βλάβες κλπ στο σταθερό στα τηλέφωνα και με ό,τι πείραξαν για να το φτιάξουν, έπεσε η ταχύτητα στο internet που έγραψα και πριν από το post με την φωτογραφία...

----------


## Thanos71

Αντιμετώπιζα το ίδιο πρόβλημα επαναλαμβανόμενο για 6 μήνες. Έπρεπε να κάνω την ίδια διαδικασία με τις πρίζες και το μόντεμ, να έρχονται οι τεχνικοί, να καταγράφουν το πρόβλημα, να έρχονται μαζί συνδιαστηκά με τον ΟΤΕ γιατί οι τεχνικοί της WIND μπορούσαν να επέμβουν από την πολυκατοικία εως την πριζα του σπιτιού. Εκτός της πολυκατοικίας είναι του ΟΤΕ. Είχα πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση  στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Αυτό έγινε 5-6 φορές. Είχα μείνει και 4 εβδομάδες χωρίς τηλ. και ίντερνετ. Στο τέλος έσκαψε ο Οτε έξω απο την πολυκατοικία και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Πάντως μου έδωσε η WIND 2 κάρτες  SIM και για όσο είχα πρόβλημα ειχα απεριόριστα δεδομένα και τηλέφ. Την μία την χρησιμοποιούσα για HOTSPOT.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξέρω πως είμαι off-topic (για VDSL), αλλά μόνο εδώ θεωρώ υπάρχει κοινό που να ξέρει να μου απαντήσει.
> 
> Είμαι συνδρομητής της Wind, όπως φαίνεται και στα στοιχεία μου! 
> Αμφιαράου & Γερακίου γύρω στις 17:15 είχα μια εισερχόμενη κλήση και διαπίστωσα έντονη φασαρία σε βαθμό που να μην μπορείς να συνομιλήσεις! Γύρω στις 17:45 κόπηκε για 1-2 λεπτά η σύνδεση στο internet και επανήλθε από μόνο του, αλλά έκτοτε δεν έχω καθόλου τηλεφωνία, ευτυχώς το internet λειτουργεί μια χαρά!
> Κάλεσα στο 13700 και μετά από 1 ώρα στην αναμονή και αφού έκανα τις βλακείες με την συνδεσμολογία μετά την μπρίζα του σπιτιού μου, συμφώνησα να στείλουν τεχνικό.
> 
> Αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος άλλος στην περιοχή παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;


Αντιμετώπιζα το ίδιο πρόβλημα επαναλαμβανόμενο για 6 μήνες. Έπρεπε να κάνω την ίδια διαδικασία με τις πρίζες και το μόντεμ, να έρχονται οι τεχνικοί, να καταγράφουν το πρόβλημα, να έρχονται μαζί συνδιαστηκά με τον ΟΤΕ γιατί οι τεχνικοί της WIND μπορούσαν να επέμβουν από την πολυκατοικία εως την πριζα του σπιτιού. Εκτός της πολυκατοικίας είναι του ΟΤΕ. Είχα πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Αυτό έγινε 5-6 φορές. Είχα μείνει και 4 εβδομάδες χωρίς τηλ. και ίντερνετ. Στο τέλος έσκαψε ο Οτε έξω απο την πολυκατοικία και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Πάντως μου έδωσε η WIND 2 κάρτες SIM και για όσο είχα πρόβλημα ειχα απεριόριστα δεδομένα και τηλέφ. Την μία την χρησιμοποιούσα για HOTSPOT.

----------


## GraveDigger

Μου έστειλαν SMS πως το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στον "πάροχο του δικτύου" (ΟΤΕ) και θα αποκατασταθεί μέχρι τις 25/10, ενώ στην αρχή η Wind θεωρούσε πως θα είχε αποκαταστήσει το πρόβλημα μέχρι σήμερα, 19/10. Πάντως και άλλος ένοικος στην πολυκατοικία μου ανέφερε πως δεν έχει τηλέφωνο και έχει Wind (είναι μεγάλος σε ηλικία και δεν τον ρώτησα για internet).
Ορισμένες φορές που το έχω ελέγξει έχω διαπιστώσει πως έχω και τηλέφωνο, αλλά η φασαρία παραμένει. Άλλες φορές πάντως είναι "νεκρό" και ακούγεται μόνο φασαρία από την υγρασία.
Ευτυχώς το internet εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί διότι με την κινητή τηλεφωνία μπορεί να μας έδωσαν απεριόριστα mobile data στα κινητά, αλλά οι ταχύτητες είναι απαγορευτικές για χρήση Wind Vision ή για τηλε-εργασία (χρησιμοποιώ VoIP στην δουλειά μου)

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η WIND εως 200 mbps στην διεύθυνση ΗΡΟΥΣ ΚΟΛΩΝΟ τκ 10442





και η COSMOTE εχει δώσει διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## Iris07

Ok!

Από FTTH μάλλον τίποτα ακόμη..

----------


## LagSpike

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατά τις 14:00 Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας ανοίξανε φρεάτιο και φυσούσανε τις οπτικές μέσα.
Επίσης νομίζω πως σήμερα πήρανε χαμπάρι ότι δεν μπήκε ποτέ η καμπίνα 446-336.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παίδες έχουν μείνει τα μισά Σεπόλια και Κολωνός χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου και σε όλους έχουν δώσει ημερομηνία επίλυσης τις 25/10. Γνωρίζετε τι έχει γίνει; Παίζει να ευθύνονται τα έργα για τις οπτικές;

----------


## hellisgr

Εγώ πήρα χθες τη Νόβα κατά τις 17:00 που πήγα σπίτι και μου είπε ότι δεν είναι γενικό πρόβλημα.
Ότι ναναι...

Edit: Ήρθε μήνυμα πριν λίγο, "Εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ελέγχου 25/10".

----------


## GPxr

Πολλά σκαψίματα, βιασύνη, πλημμύρισαν και όλα, από που να το πιάσεις και που να το αφήσεις...

----------


## hmoiratoxei

> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατά τις 14:00 Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας ανοίξανε φρεάτιο και φυσούσανε τις οπτικές μέσα.
> Επίσης νομίζω πως σήμερα πήρανε χαμπάρι ότι δεν μπήκε ποτέ η καμπίνα 446-336.


Και η 446-362 δεν υπάρχει, 250 μέτρα πιο κάτω στην γωνία του πάρκου, αλλά δεν σκάβει κανείς  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

Δεν υπάρχει 446-362 στις λίστες της Wind..

Εάν μιλάμε για FTTH καμπίνα αυτές δεν μπαίνουν δίπλα στα καφάο του OTE..
μπορεί να είναι σε άλλο σημείο.

----------


## hmoiratoxei

> Δεν υπάρχει 446-362 στις λίστες της Wind..
> 
> Εάν μιλάμε για FTTH καμπίνα αυτές δεν μπαίνουν δίπλα στα καφάο του OTE..
> μπορεί να είναι σε άλλο σημείο.


Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται να είναι στις λίστες καμίας εταιρίας. Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι, πότε θα μπορέσουμε εμείς δίπλα στο πάρκο να έχουμε μια σοβαρή σύνδεση?

----------


## Iris07

Εάν το καφάο του ΟΤΕ είναι κοντά στο A/K (< 550 μέτρα) θα πάρει σύνδεση FTTH κάποια στιγμή..

Αλλά η Wind είναι πίσω σε αυτά τα έργα.. (Δεν ανακοινώνονται και δεν περνάνε από την EETT)

Μόνο εάν δεις την διεύθυνση σου στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## AlexT544

Σημερα στην οδο Χειμαρρας ενεργοποιησαν 100αρα 
Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας γραφει Το αιτημα πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο

----------


## MrGoose

Retribution has come at last, θα πάρουμε οπτική επιτέλους. <3

Πρώτη φορά που το Lag Spike βγαίνει σε καλό. (Pun)

----------


## AlexT544

Απο τη δευτερα που μας πέρασε πρεπει να εχω πετύχει καμια 50αρια τεχνικούς να κάνουν εργασιες μεσα στα καφαο γενικα στα σεπολια

- - - Updated - - -

Όσον αφορά το FTTH μου ειπαν απο την Cosmote οτι θα καθυστερήσει γιατι καποιο προβλημα εχει η wind και οτι απο τα Χριστούγεννα και μετα θα ξεκινησει να παρέχετε στους πελάτες Cosmote & Wind

----------


## DoSMaN

> [...]Όσον αφορά το FTTH μου ειπαν απο την Cosmote οτι θα καθυστερήσει γιατι καποιο προβλημα εχει η wind και οτι απο τα Χριστούγεννα και μετα θα ξεκινησει να παρέχετε στους πελάτες Cosmote & Wind


Όλο προβλήματα έχει πια αυτή η Wind...!!!

----------


## PEPES

> Σημερα στην οδο Χειμαρρας ενεργοποιησαν 100αρα 
> Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας γραφει Το αιτημα πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο


Ποιος είναι ο παροχος που εχει βαλει τις καμπινες?

----------


## Iris07

Wind σε όλο το Α/Κ..

----------


## Codehack

Οι FTTH καμπίνες μπορούν να δώσουν και vectoring; Σε φίλο που πήγε σε 100άρα του είπαν πως μπορεί να γυρίσει σε FTTH αν θέλει.

----------


## AlexT544

Σε εμενα εχει δυο καμπίνες κοντά μια απέναντι απο το σπιτι που ειναι ftth και μια στα 200μ που ειναι VDSL vectoring εγω ειμαι συνδεδεμένος στην VDSL διότι η ftth δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακομα γιατι κατι εχει λεει προκύψει με τις συνδέσεις τους

----------


## jkoukos

> Οι FTTH καμπίνες μπορούν να δώσουν και vectoring;


To Vectoring δουλεύει μόνο σε VDSL.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σημερα στην οδο Χειμαρρας ενεργοποιησαν 100αρα 
> Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας γραφει Το αιτημα πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο


300 μέγιστη.. Αυτά είναι... 
Όμως g.inp off why? Μήπως δεν έχουν σεταρει τη καμπίνα καλά ακόμα..
Αλήθεια με αυτό το attainable το noise margin δεν έπρεπε να είναι πιο πάνω;
Μου φαίνονται κάπως περίεργα τα στατιστικά.. Μπορεί να τα φτιάξουν με τις ημέρες για να δούμε.. 
Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. Να το πω κ αυτό..

----------


## AlexT544

Κανει κατι περίεργα μεσα στην ημερα κΙ στην ΤΥ της Cosmote λενε οτι ειναι ακομα στα πρωτα στάδια η καμπίνα οποτε να αναμένω καποια προβλήματα μεχρι τελος Οκτωβρίου μετα λεει θα πιάνω τελεια χωρίς προβλημα
Θα στειλω σε λιγο και τα στατιστικά με το plus που ειναι αντίστοιχα

- - - Updated - - -

Στατιστικα με Speedport Plus. Το οποιο συγχρονιζει λιγο πιο πανω
Ξαναλεω οτι η καμπινα ειναι γυρω στα 200μ αποσταση

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν σταθερά Vodafone ενω μπορω να τα καλέσω μονο Cosmote μπορουν να με καλέσουν
Τι φταίει ?

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν σταθερά Vodafone ενω μπορω να τα καλέσω μονο Cosmote μπορουν να με καλέσουν
> Τι φταίει ?


Τέτοια προβλήματα είχα όταν μου έβαλαν 1η φορά VoIP..

----------


## Codehack

> Κανει κατι περίεργα μεσα στην ημερα κΙ στην ΤΥ της Cosmote λενε οτι ειναι ακομα στα πρωτα στάδια η καμπίνα οποτε να αναμένω καποια προβλήματα μεχρι τελος Οκτωβρίου μετα λεει θα πιάνω τελεια χωρίς προβλημα
> Θα στειλω σε λιγο και τα στατιστικά με το plus που ειναι αντίστοιχα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στατιστικα με Speedport Plus. Το οποιο συγχρονιζει λιγο πιο πανω
> Ξαναλεω οτι η καμπινα ειναι γυρω στα 200μ αποσταση
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Από ποια καμπίνα παίρνεις στην Χειμάρρας; Όλες οι καμπίνες που είναι στη Χειμάρρας και στα κοντινά τετράγωνα είναι FTTH εκτός αν βάλαν VDSL που δεν πρόσεξα.

----------


## AlexT544

> Από ποια καμπίνα παίρνεις στην Χειμάρρας; Όλες οι καμπίνες που είναι στη Χειμάρρας και στα κοντινά τετράγωνα είναι FTTH εκτός αν βάλαν VDSL που δεν πρόσεξα.


Δεν ξερω πάντως μου ειπαν οτι αυτη που εχω συνδεθεί ειναι στα 200 μέτρα αν αυτο βοηθάει

----------


## SkyNet

> Δεν ξερω πάντως μου ειπαν οτι αυτη που εχω συνδεθεί ειναι στα 200 μέτρα αν αυτο βοηθάει


200m και τέτοια στατιστικά δεν νομίζω ότι στέκει. Τι approximate length σου βγάζει το Fritz?

- - - Updated - - -




> 300 μέγιστη.. Αυτά είναι... 
> Όμως g.inp off why? Μήπως δεν έχουν σεταρει τη καμπίνα καλά ακόμα..
> Αλήθεια με αυτό το attainable το noise margin δεν έπρεπε να είναι πιο πάνω;
> Μου φαίνονται κάπως περίεργα τα στατιστικά.. Μπορεί να τα φτιάξουν με τις ημέρες για να δούμε.. 
> Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. Να το πω κ αυτό..


Το ίδιο έχω και σε COSMOTE καμπίνα.

----------


## AlexT544

> 200m και τέτοια στατιστικά δεν νομίζω ότι στέκει. Τι approximate length σου βγάζει το Fritz?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το ίδιο έχω και σε COSMOTE καμπίνα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231879


362 μέτρα

----------


## SkyNet

> 362 μέτρα


Κάτι δεν στέκει σε αυτό πάντως.

----------


## Mormnak

Συνεργείο ''ΖΕΥΞΙΣ'' με βαν και 4~5 τεχνικούς περνάει οπτικές σε φρεάτιο Wind τώρα σε Δράμας και Χειμάρας

https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00120...4!8i8192?hl=el

και σήμανση στο επόμενο φρεάτιο της Wind....στην Δράμας επίσης...

https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00194...4!8i8192?hl=el

----------


## Codehack

> Συνεργείο ''ΖΕΥΞΙΣ'' με βαν και 4~5 τεχνικούς περνάει οπτικές σε φρεάτιο Wind τώρα σε Δράμας και Χειμάρας
> 
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00120...4!8i8192?hl=el
> 
> και σήμανση στο επόμενο φρεάτιο της Wind....στην Δράμας επίσης...
> 
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00194...4!8i8192?hl=el


Είχαν έρθει και πριν 3 μέρες οι ίδιοι και περνάγαν πάλι οπτικές στο ίδιο φρεάτιο. Ειχαν ανοίξει και την καμπίνα σήμερα στη γωνία Χειμάρρας και Δωδώνης ταυτόχρονα με αυτούς.

----------


## LagSpike

Αλεξανδριας και Αλαμανας περνανε οπτικες απο το φρεατιο στην αναμονη της καμπινας για το 446-336, δεν ξερω αν θα βαλουν και την καμπινα σημερα

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά και σήμερα που περςσα με το αυτοκίνητο είχαν ανοίξει και το φρεάτιο 2 εργάτες στο φρεάτιο και 3 εργάτες στο καφαο καινσυνδεεαν καλώδια
Από την ζευξις ήταν τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι ενεργοποιούν

----------


## alepoudiarhs

παιδια καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα!! μενω στον κολωνο επι της βασιλικων και αστρους κοντα!! διαβασα μεχρι ενα σημειο αυτα που εχετε πει (και πολυ μου αρεσε που σας βρηκαι και ειστε και τοσο οργανωμενοι) αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει και εγω με την σειρα μου πολλα!! και συγγνωμη προκαταβολικα!!

εμενα εχουν δωσει ρευμα στην καμπινα εδω και κανενα 2μηνο αλλα φως στο τουνελ ακομα δεν εχω δει! ποσο λετε να περιμενω?
επισης τι παιρνω εγω 50αρα η παραπανω γτ εχω μπερδευτει?!

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα..
Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε πότε θα είναι έτοιμη μία καμπίνα.. η Wind ξερει μόνο εάν έχει κάνει αυτά που πρέπει..

Αλλά λογικά σύντομα.. 
Μέχρι τις γιορτές ας πούμε.

Θα μπορείς να βάλεις λογικά όλες τις διαθέσιμες ταχύτητες 50,100,200 ανάλογα και με τον πάροχο που θα επιλέξεις.
Κάθε πάροχος εκτός της Wind, διαθέτει τις ταχύτητες που αποφασίζει να νοικιάσει..

----------


## Ledinjo

Καλησπερα γνωριζει κανενας αν αξιζει να ενεργοποιησω το band steering θα εχω ποιο σταθερο wifi κ ταχυτητα η οχι ?

----------


## alepoudiarhs

> Καλησπέρα..
> Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε πότε θα είναι έτοιμη μία καμπίνα.. η Wind ξερει μόνο εάν έχει κάνει αυτά που πρέπει..
> 
> Αλλά λογικά σύντομα.. 
> Μέχρι τις γιορτές ας πούμε.
> 
> Θα μπορείς να βάλεις λογικά όλες τις διαθέσιμες ταχύτητες 50,100,200 ανάλογα και με τον πάροχο που θα επιλέξεις.
> Κάθε πάροχος εκτός της Wind, διαθέτει τις ταχύτητες που αποφασίζει να νοικιάσει..


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!! επειδη διαβασα αρκετες σελιδες αν καταλαβα καλα καποιες καμπινες δεν περιοριζοντε μεχρι 50αρα? σορρυ για το πρηξιμο! 
και επισης το τελικο σταδιο ειναι να δωσει ρευμα σωστα? και την εχουν βαλει διπλα στην παλια του οτε! παιζει ρολο? μπορω να παραθεσω φωτο απο οταν σκαβουν αν βολευει να καταλαβουμε περισσοτερα!

----------


## Iris07

Κοίτα όλες οι νέες καμπίνες VDSL που μπαίνουν έχουν νέο εξοπλισμό και δίνουν ταχύτητες έως 200 Mbps σίγουρα στους συνδρομητές.
Μάλιστα το κλείδωμα της ταχύτητας στην καμπίνα όπως έχουμε ακούσει είναι 300 Mbps.

Απλά μετά είναι θέμα πόσα μέτρα απέχει κάποιος από την καμπίνα VDSL, και ποιά είναι η κατάσταση/ποιότητα της γραμμής χαλκού μέχρι το σπίτι του,
για να μπορεί να πιάνει τα 200 Mbps.

Τα 50 Mbps που λέμε κάποιες φορές, είναι όταν δεν έχει μπει καμπίνα VDSL, και κάποιος παίρνει σύνδεση VDSL με κύκλωμα που βρίσκεται στο A/K (Αστικό Κέντρο)
της περιοχής του.

Τότε το μέγιστο που δίνουν είναι 50 Mbps.

Για το 2ο..
Πριν από καιρό το συνήθες τελικό στάδιο ήταν αυτό.. το ρεύμα στην καμπίνα..

Τώρα όμως είναι όπως τύχει να γίνουν τα έργα που πρέπει να γίνουν..
Την παρούσα στιγμή είναι το εάν έχει περάσει η Wind όλες τις οπτικές ίνες που πρέπει να μπουν για να δουλέψει μία καμπίνα..
και εάν την έχει συνδέσει ο OTE με το καφάο του..

Επίσης χρειάζεται κάπου έως και ένα μήνα για δοκιμές της καμπίνας όταν είναι έτοιμη..

----------


## Serj7

Παίδες έβαλα την οδό μου (Κρέοντος) και βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα wind μέχρι και 200!!!

----------


## junior147

Και σε μενα το ίδιο !! Παίρνω από την πρώτη καμπίνα της Φιλιππουπόλεως.

----------


## sgatz

Άντε,να παίρνουμε σειρά κι εμείς... Επιτέλους φαίνεται να τελειώνουμε

----------


## Eliaskat

έχουν αρχίσει να δίνουν από την επάνω μεριά της Λενορμαν από ότι εχω καταλάβει,

εμείς που είμαστε προς την Λ. Αθηνών θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε ακόμα από ότι φαίνεται ...

----------


## p0rt

Αυτό που γινεται τις τελευταίες ημέρες στην Αλεξανδρείας και την Αστρους, στο κάτω μέρος της πλατείας Πέτρουλα μονο ως τραγέλαφος μπορει να περιγραφεί. 

*- Αρχές Μαΐου:* Τοποθετουνται νέες καμπίνες στις γωνίες  Αστρους - Επιδαύρου και Αστρους - Αλεξανδρείας. Δημιουργουν νεο φρεατιο της Wind στην διασταυρωση της Αστρους με την Αλεξανδρειας. 

*- Τέλη Μαΐου:* Από το νέο φρεάτιο στην διασταύρωση Αστρους με την Αλεξανδρειας περνούν οπτικές ίνες all the way μέχρι το επόμενο φρεάτιο στην διασταύρωση Αλεξανδρείας με την Αλαμάνας χωρίς να σκάψουν. Τις παλιές πράσινες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ στις διασταυρώσεις Αστρους και Αλεξανδρείας, Αμπλιανης και Αέξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας και Αλεξανδρειας, *ούτε που τις άγγιξαν. 
*



*- Αρχές Αυγούστου:* Η καμπίνα στην διασταύρωση Αστρους - Επιδαύρου παίρνει αριθμό

*- Αρχές Σεπτεμβριου:*  Η καμπίνα στην διασταύρωση Αλεξανδρείας και Αστρους παίρνει αριθμό. 

Σε αυτο το σημείο υπέθεσα ότι ειμαστε κοντά στην ενεργοποίηση. Βεβαια μου έκανε εντυπωση που δεν μπηκαν νέες καμπινες για να αντιστοιχιστούν οι παλιές αλλά δεν ειναι και απαραίτητο να συμβεί αυτο. 

*-  20 Οκτωβρίου:* Ανοιγουν το φρεάτιο Αλεξανδρείας και Αστρους (εκεί όπου είχαν περάσει οπρικές ίνες στα τέλη Μαϊου) και ψάχνονται. 

*- 22 Οκτωβρίου:* Η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ βάζει κορδέλες κατά μήκος της Αστρους στο κάτω μέρος της πλατείας και αναγγέλει έργα. 

*- 27 Οκτωβίου:* Χωρίς κορδέλες και χωρίς προειδοποίηση σκάει μύτη συνεργείο με κορίνες και δίσκο κοπής οδοστρώματος και αρχίζει να σκάβει για να περάσουν* νέες οπτικές ινές* συνδέοντας την νέα καμπίνα στην διασταυρωση Αστρους με την Αλεξαδρειας, με τις παλιές καμπίνες που ειναι στην Αστρους με την Αλεξαδρειας στην  Αμπλιανης και Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας και Αλεξανδρειας. 

Να μην αναφερθώ αναλυτικά σε άλλα σημεία (πχ. Τριπόλεως και Αιμωνος) που έχουν βάλει καμπίνες εδω και δυο μήνες και δεν έχουν δώσει αριθμό.

----------


## jkoukos

Οι παλιές καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ, ουδέποτε συνδέονται με οπτική ίνα παρά μόνον με χαλκό.

----------


## Iris07

*@  p0rt*

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι είχαν ξεχάσει να περάσουν σωλήνες από τις καμπίνες της Wind μέχρι τα καφάο του OTE
για να περάσει μετά το καλώδιο χαλκού που θα ενώσει τις καμπίνες..

Ή και μπορεί να μην είχε ενημερωθεί σωστά τότε ο εργολάβος που έκανε τα έργα..
ποιές καμπίνες πρέπει να ενώσει..

Κάτι τέτοιο έχω διαπιστώσει μερικές φορές σε έργα που γίνονταν παλιότερα, και χωρίς καλή ίσως οργάνωση..

π.χ δες φωτογραφίες που βάζω αυτές τις μέρες από τα έργα που κάνει ένας νέος εργολάβος στην περιοχή μου,
πόσο οργανωμένα και σωστά γίνονται οι δουλειές του..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...03#post7146203

btw όντως έχω χάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό και εγώ τον εργολάβο που άλλαζε κάτι σαβούρες καφάο του OTE..
(Παλιά, σκουριασμένα μέσα και έξω, με βίδες..)

Ναι, δεν είναι 100% αναγκαίο να τις αλλάξουν, αλλά καλό θα ήταν..
έχει έρθει ο καιρός τους για αλλαγή..

- - - Updated - - -



Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα στην περιοχή μου..
Αρχίζουν να βγαίνουν έξω τα καλώδια του καφάο..

*Είναι ντροπή πλέον για την εικόνα του OTE..*  :Cool: 

Πότε θα γίνει και η δική του κηδεία ??

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κοίτα όλες οι νέες καμπίνες VDSL που μπαίνουν έχουν νέο εξοπλισμό και δίνουν ταχύτητες έως 200 Mbps σίγουρα στους συνδρομητές.
> Μάλιστα το κλείδωμα της ταχύτητας στην καμπίνα όπως έχουμε ακούσει είναι 300 Mbps.
> 
> Απλά μετά είναι θέμα πόσα μέτρα απέχει κάποιος από την καμπίνα VDSL, και ποιά είναι η κατάσταση/ποιότητα της γραμμής χαλκού μέχρι το σπίτι του,
> για να μπορεί να πιάνει τα 200 Mbps.
> 
> Τα 50 Mbps που λέμε κάποιες φορές, είναι όταν δεν έχει μπει καμπίνα VDSL, και κάποιος παίρνει σύνδεση VDSL με κύκλωμα που βρίσκεται στο A/K (Αστικό Κέντρο)
> της περιοχής του.
> 
> ...


Στη παρούσα φάση το g.fast μέχρι 300 νομίζω μπορεί να δώσει και αυτό υπό προϋποθέσεις.. Π.χ να είσαι κοντά στη καμπίνα.. 
Μελλοντικά προβλέπεται και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα αν το ψάξεις στο google.. Αλλά πάντα μέσα στην εξίσωση είναι η απόσταση από τη καμπίνα.. 
Άραγε ποιος θα γίνει ο πρώτος beta tester στις καμπίνες που ενεργοποιούν πρώτα;

----------


## Iris07

Όχι, δίνει μέχρι 300 το VDSL Vectoring..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

To G.Fast μπορεί να πάει πολύ παραπάνω σε σωστές συνθήκες.. π.χ 900 Mbps στα 100 μέτρα..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.fast

Έχει κάνει η Wind κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις G.Fast στο κέντρο υποτίθεται..
FTTB (Fiber to the Building) είναι άραγε ?

Πάντως δεν υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα πακέτα για κάτι τέτοιο..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

G.fast λέγεται η τεχνολογία.. 
Vectoring είναι η ακύρωση του θορύβου crosstalk.. 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος.. 
Το 35B τη παρούσα χρονική στιγμή μέχρι 300 νομίζω ότι μπορεί να δώσει.. Αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά ανεβαίνει σε Mhz το προφίλ για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.. 
Όλα όμως γυρνάνε γύρω από την απόσταση όπως είπαμε.. 
*Όχι ότι θα τις δούμε σύντομα.. Αλλά λέμε τώρα.. Έχουν γενικά μέλλον μέχρι να καθιερωθούν..

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ τα αναφέρω με την έννοια που τα παρουσιάζε η Wind στις λίστες της..

VDSL V+
και αλλού έως G.Fast..

όπου πολλές καταχωρήσεις G.Fast τις ακύρωσε (π.χ. θα είχαμε και εμείς στα Πατήσια μερικές)
όταν διαπίστωσε νομίζω ότι δεν θα πήγαιναν καλά στις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές..

Είχαν αναφερθεί αυτά σε έγγραφο της EETT, τότε που βγήκανε οι αλλαγές..

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα που κοιτάω την 1η - 1η λίστα όλες οι συνδέσεις VDSL στα Πατήσια θα έδιναν G.Fast !!  :Laughing: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...37#post6343037

Και σε εσάς έπαιζε αυτό όπως βλέπω..

- - - Updated - - -

Και εάν θυμάστε επίσης όταν άρχισαν τα νέα δίκτυα, η Wind είχε ετοιμάσει και πακέτο 300 Mbps,
που τελικά δεν βγήκε..  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Άλλο το G.Fast, άλλο το Vectoring και άλλο το V.Plus (35b).
Ουσιαστικά όλα κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα χρησιμοποιώντας διαφορετικά πρωτόκολλα και αλγόριθμους.

Το G.Fast θεωρητικά πιάνει Gigabit σε πολύ μικρές αποστάσεις και σε κάθε περίπτωση μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα στην ίδια απόσταση από τα άλλα δύο. 
Πάντως χλωμό το βλέπω να το βάλει πάροχος στη χώρα μας, ειδικά με την απόφαση να πάνε όλοι σιγά σιγά σε FTTH. Άσε που θέλει άλλον εξοπλισμό και για τους χρήστες, που είναι ακριβότερος και σήμερα χωρίς πολλές επιλογές στο εμπόριο.

----------


## junior147

Μίλησα σήμερα με την wind και μου δίνει έως 200mpbs ! 
Το κακο είναι ότι θέλουν ντε και καλά να αναβαθμιστεί και το κινητό πράγμα που δεν το θέλω και μου είπαν να περιμένω μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο το 2023....

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα.. δεν πάμε καλά!!

Δηλαδή δεν σου δίνουν την 200άρα με 55 ευρώ που λένε στο site ?

----------


## junior147

Εκεί ισχύει τιμή μόνο για το σταθερό . 
Τώρα στα 55€ μου δίνουν το 100αρη και το κινητό ( που είναι της γιαγιάς ) μου δίνουν απεριόριστη ομιλία μηνύματα και 10GB και τους λέω δεν με ενδιαφέρει αλλά όχι ντε και καλά να μου αναβαθμίσουν και το κινητό ( φυσικά με αύξηση παγίου από τα 19€ που πληρώνω τώρα )

----------


## ivamvako

> Εκεί ισχύει τιμή μόνο για το σταθερό . 
> Τώρα στα 55€ μου δίνουν το 100αρη και το κινητό ( που είναι της γιαγιάς ) μου δίνουν απεριόριστη ομιλία μηνύματα και 10GB και τους λέω δεν με ενδιαφέρει αλλά όχι ντε και καλά να μου αναβαθμίσουν και το κινητό ( φυσικά με αύξηση παγίου από τα 19€ που πληρώνω τώρα )


Τωρα ποσο δινεις για σταθερο και το συγκεκριμένο κινητο μαζι? 

19€ εννοεις εδινες και για τα 2 μαζι και τωρα θελουν να στο πανε στα 55?

----------


## Iris07

> Εκεί ισχύει τιμή μόνο για το σταθερό . 
> Τώρα στα 55€ μου δίνουν το 100αρη και το κινητό ( που είναι της γιαγιάς ) μου δίνουν απεριόριστη ομιλία μηνύματα και 10GB και τους λέω δεν με ενδιαφέρει αλλά όχι ντε και καλά να μου αναβαθμίσουν και το κινητό ( φυσικά με αύξηση παγίου από τα 19€ που πληρώνω τώρα )


Δηλαδή απ' ότι κατάλαβα έχεις κάνει ένα συνδυαστικό πρόγραμμα μαζί με κινητό..
και τώρα κοιτάνε να σου πασάρουν κάποιο από τα προγράμματα εδώ..
Φθηνότερη τιμή τα 55 για 100άρα..

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...ne-programmata

Μπλέξιμο, να το σπάσεις ξεχωριστά τώρα.. :-\

----------


## junior147

Πληρώνω σταθερό 20€ και πληρώνω και κινητό πάλι 20€ συνολικά 40€. 
Τους είπα ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει η αναβάθμιση του κινητό και μου απαντησαν ότι δεν γίνεται επειδή είναι συνδυαστικό. 

Οπότε 30€ η 100αρα ( μέσω καμπίνας γιατί η υπηρεσία οπτική στο σπίτι δεν είναι διαθέσιμη ακόμα ) και 25€ το κινητό με απεριοριστες κλήσεις SMS και 10GB. 

Η λύση μου λοιπόν θα βάλω 100αρα στο κάτω σπίτι και θα τραβήξω ένα καλώδιο στο σπίτι μου. 

Και όταν με το καλό λήξουν τα υπόλοιπα συμβόλαια το 23 βλέπουμε που μέσα είναι και το σταθερό μου και άλλα 2 κινητά θα δω πως θα τα κάνω.

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως η 100άρα μόνη της έχει 30 ευρώ,
θα πήγαινες δηλαδή στα 50..

----------


## GregoirX23

Δεν την έχουν δώσει και σε πιο χαμηλές τιμές τη κατοσταρα;  :Thinking: 
Για μόνη της λέω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Άλλο το G.Fast, άλλο το Vectoring και άλλο το V.Plus (35b).
> Ουσιαστικά όλα κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα χρησιμοποιώντας διαφορετικά πρωτόκολλα και αλγόριθμους.
> 
> Το G.Fast θεωρητικά πιάνει Gigabit σε πολύ μικρές αποστάσεις και σε κάθε περίπτωση μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα στην ίδια απόσταση από τα άλλα δύο. 
> Πάντως χλωμό το βλέπω να το βάλει πάροχος στη χώρα μας, ειδικά με την απόφαση να πάνε όλοι σιγά σιγά σε FTTH. Άσε που θέλει άλλον εξοπλισμό και για τους χρήστες, που είναι ακριβότερος και σήμερα χωρίς πολλές επιλογές στο εμπόριο.


Δλδ θεωρείς ότι θα maxαρει στα 200 το fttc στη χώρα μας; Τουλάχιστον 300αρι πακέτο θα βγάλουν για τις γραμμές που το σηκώνουν τώρα με το 35Β; 
Λογικά θα είναι πολύ λίγες οι γραμμές αυτές.. Εδώ καλά καλά έχουν προβλήματα στα 100 και στα 200.. 
Πάντως αυτό για το κόστος της αλλαγής του εξοπλισμού στις καμπίνες το σκέφτηκα και εγώ.. Δεν θα τους αρέσει πολύ.. 
Εδώ ο ΟΤΕ κάποτε δεν μπορούσε να δώσει πάνω από 100 γιατί οι καμπίνες του δεν είχαν 35Β κάρτες.. Κάτι τέτοιο είχε πάρει το μάτι μου κάποτε εδώ πέρα.. 
Και έστω ότι δεν θα πάει πάνω από 200-300 το καμπινατο vdsl.. Ftth πως θα δώσουν σε γραμμές που τα καφαο τους πήγαν για fttc; 
Πάλι θα σκάβουν; 
Για το ftth και τη τοποθέτηση του δεν θα τα γράψω ξανά.. Τα έχω πει..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ας πούμε τα υπόλοιπα τώρα.. :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιος είπε ότι θα δώσουν FTTH από καμπίνες FTTC; 
Αν και θεωρητικά είναι εφικτό, εν τούτοις δεν υπάρχει χώρος στις FTTC καμπίνες για οπτικό κατανεμητή. Εδώ οι FTTH καμπίνες έχουν περίπου ίδιο μέγεθος χωρίς ενεργό εξοπλισμό παρά μόνον οπτικό κατανεμητή.
Για να γίνει θα πρέπει να μπει άλλο κουτί δίπλα της, κάτι που είναι οικονομικά δυσχερές, οπότε πας μια και καλή με FTTH από ανεξάρτητη καμπίνα.
Τέλος όταν αναφερόμαστε σε FTTH, εξυπακούεται ότι χρειάζονται σκαψίματα, διαφορετικά με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα φθάσει η ίνα μέσα στις οικοδομές μας;

----------


## GregoirX23

Δεν εννοούσα για ftth από καμπίνα fttc αν και όπως είπες είναι θεωρητικά εφικτό.. 
Έλεγα για χώρια υποδομή.. 
Διάβασα βέβαια σε άλλο νήμα μόλις ότι σε μερικές περιοχές υπάρχει ήδη αυτό.. 
Κάλυψη fttc & ftth ταυτόχρονα.. 
Απλά αναρωτήθηκα ότι σε περιοχές που έχουν ήδη μπει fttc καμπίνες δίπλα στα παλιά αντίστοιχα καφαο του οτε και δίνουν μόνο vdsl, θα κάνουν πάλι έργα για να βάλουν σχετικά δίπλα και ftth καμπίνες, συν τις αναμονες έξω από τα κτίρια, για παραπάνω ταχύτητες; Μάλλον ε;

----------


## Iris07

O OTE τον έδειξε τον δρόμο που θα ακολουθήσει.. 
ξεχωριστές καμπίνες FTTH και νέα σκαψίματα όπου πρέπει..

Οι άλλοι 2 πάροχοι μένει να δούμε τι θα κάνουν..

Είχα βάλει εδώ ανακοίνωση της Vodafone όπου στέλεχος της έλεγε ότι θα κάνουν ή θα δώσουν FTTH με τις VDSL καμπίνες..
Το πως ακριβώς, μένει να δούμε..

Εγώ νομίζω πως δεν θα δώσουν 300άρες με το V+..
θα την κρατάνε για να κλειδώνουν οι καμπίνες εκεί, και να έχουν το περιθώριο να δώσουν το κάτι παραπάνω από 100 και 200..

Εξάλου θέλουν να στραφούν τώρα στο FTTH..

----------


## jkoukos

> Απλά αναρωτήθηκα ότι σε περιοχές που έχουν ήδη μπει fttc καμπίνες δίπλα στα παλιά αντίστοιχα καφαο του οτε και δίνουν μόνο vdsl, θα κάνουν πάλι έργα για να βάλουν σχετικά δίπλα και ftth καμπίνες, συν τις αναμονες έξω από τα κτίρια, για παραπάνω ταχύτητες; Μάλλον ε;


Μα αν δεν σκάψουν, πως θα φθάσει ίνα στο σπίτι; Άσε που πρόκειται για άλλη υπηρεσία.
Η μία είναι VDSL από FTTC καμπίνα μέσω χαλκού κι η άλλη GPON από FTTH μέσω οπτικής ίνας.

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν την έχουν δώσει και σε πιο χαμηλές τιμές τη κατοσταρα; 
> Για μόνη της λέω..


Χμμ.. δεν θυμάμαι..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μα αν δεν σκάψουν, πως θα φθάσει ίνα στο σπίτι; Άσε που πρόκειται για άλλη υπηρεσία.
> Η μία είναι VDSL από FTTC καμπίνα μέσω χαλκού κι η άλλη GPON από FTTH μέσω οπτικής ίνας.


Βρε το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να σκάψουν ξανά.. Απλά λέω ότι θα κάνουν το τόπο πάλι σουρωτηρι.. Μια για το fttc και μετά πάλι για το ftth στο ίδιο μέρος.. Ενώ τώρα επέλεγαν που θα βάλουν τι..

----------


## Serj7

Εγώ να ρωτήσω, εφόσον έχουν δώσει όπως σας είπα προχθές διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200 πάνω από το μετρο σιγά σιγά η wind, η cosmote πόσο καιρό μπορεί να κάνει να δώσει και αυτή αν γνωρίζει κανένας;

----------


## dimangelid

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω, εφόσον έχουν δώσει όπως σας είπα προχθές διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200 πάνω από το μετρο σιγά σιγά η wind, η cosmote πόσο καιρό μπορεί να κάνει να δώσει και αυτή αν γνωρίζει κανένας;


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δίνει ήδη. Πάρε τηλέφωνο να τους ρωτήσεις.

----------


## p0rt

Ας δουμε λοιπόν τι συνέβη τις προηγουμενες ημέρες στην Αλεξανδρείας. 
Στην πρωτη φωτο, με κίτρινο ειναι το σκάψιμο που ειχε γίνει τον περασμένο Μάιο. Η οπτική ερχοταν από την Αστρους στο βάθος της φωτογραφίας, κατέληγε στο φρεάτιο της Wind και μια διακλάδωση πηγαινε στην παλια σάπια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. Αριστερα στην φωτογραφία η νέα καμπίνα της Wind. 
Με κόκκινα βέλη είναι το νέο σκάψιμο που έγινε την εβδομάδα που πέρασε. Οπως ειναι φανερό "αγνοήθηκε" το φρεάτιο της Wind. 



Στη δεύτερη φωτο, το νέο σκάψιμο, τελειώνει 50 μέτρα πιο κάτω, στην Αλεξανδρείας και Αμπλιανης, στην παλια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. 
5 μέτρα πιο πίσω άνοιξαν νέο φρεάτιο. Ενα κιτρινο καλώδιο έχει πάνω μια ταινια που γράφει PERISTERI L. ATHINON (Λεωφόρος Αθηνών;; :Wink: 


Στην τρίτη φωτο: Ενα δρόμο παρακάτω, στην Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας, νέο σκάψιμο, αυτήν την φορά από το φρεάτιο της Wind έως την παλια καμπίνα του OTE. 


Στην τέταρτη φωτό αναμονές διπλα στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στην διαστάυρωση Αλεξανδρειας και Αλαμάνας.

----------


## Iris07

Λογικά όπως έλεγα, είχαν ξεχάσει να βάλουν σωλήνες ως τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ,
για ένωση με γραμμή χαλκού.

Μπορεί να έγινε και κάποια αλλαγή στο πλάνο τους..

Επειδή βάζουν και καμπίνες VDSL που θα ενωθούν με 2 καφάο ΟΤΕ, 
μπορεί τώρα να άλλαξαν γνώμη και να βάλουν καμιά νέα ακόμη καμπίνα VDSL..

Συμβαίνουν διάφορα, όταν ανακατεύονται πολλοί εργολάβοι
και παρατάνε τα έργα για καιρό όπως να' ναι..  :Cool: 

Μπορεί ακόμη να ξέχασαν να βάλουν καμιά καμπίνα..  :Cool: 
Κάτι τέτοιο έχω απορία και για 2 σημεία στην δικιά μου περιοχή..

Ακόμη δεν φτάσανε εκεί τα σκαψίματα και περιμένω να δω τι θα κάνουν..

----------


## p0rt

> Λογικά όπως έλεγα, είχαν ξεχάσει να βάλουν σωλήνες ως τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ,
> για ένωση με γραμμή χαλκού.
> 
> Μπορεί να έγινε και κάποια αλλαγή στο πλάνο τους..
> 
> Επειδή βάζουν και καμπίνες VDSL που θα ενωθούν με 2 καφάο ΟΤΕ, 
> μπορεί τώρα να άλλαξαν γνώμη και να βάλουν καμιά νέα ακόμη καμπίνα VDSL..
> 
> Συμβαίνουν διάφορα, όταν ανακατεύονται πολλοί εργολάβοι
> ...



Ξεχασα να αναφέρω ότι εσκαψαν και δημιουργησαν ακόμη ένα φρεάτιο. Δειτε πιο πάνω το update που έκανα στο μήνυμά μου.

----------


## jkoukos

> Βρε το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να σκάψουν ξανά.. Απλά λέω ότι θα κάνουν το τόπο πάλι σουρωτηρι.. Μια για το fttc και μετά πάλι για το ftth στο ίδιο μέρος.. Ενώ τώρα επέλεγαν που θα βάλουν τι..


Το FTTC ήταν/είναι ενδιάμεση και προσωρινή λύση και όχι μακροχρόνια όπως το FTTH. Σε πολλές περιοχές εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα λόγω προβληματικού ή ελλιπούς χάλκινου δικτύου.

Το 2007/8 υπήρχε αρχικό σχέδιο για ανάπτυξη FTTH, αρχικά σε μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα και στη συνέχεια σε όλη την χώρα.
Ωστόσο ήρθε η οικονομική κρίση και τελικά ως μεταβατική αλλά γρήγορη λύση αποφασίσθηκε ο γνωστός κανονισμός με τις αναθέσεις των περιοχών και τις FTTC καμπίνες, όπου σκαψίματα απαιτούνταν μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι την καμπίνα, ενώ τώρα με το FTTH παντού.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το FTTC ήταν/είναι ενδιάμεση και προσωρινή λύση και όχι μακροχρόνια όπως το FTTH. Σε πολλές περιοχές εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα λόγω προβληματικού ή ελλιπούς χάλκινου δικτύου.
> 
> Το 2007/8 υπήρχε αρχικό σχέδιο για ανάπτυξη FTTH, αρχικά σε μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα και στη συνέχεια σε όλη την χώρα.
> Ωστόσο ήρθε η οικονομική κρίση και τελικά ως μεταβατική αλλά γρήγορη λύση αποφασίσθηκε ο γνωστός κανονισμός με τις αναθέσεις των περιοχών και τις FTTC καμπίνες, όπου σκαψίματα απαιτούνταν μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι την καμπίνα, ενώ τώρα με το FTTH παντού.


Καταλαβαίνω τι λες.. 
Αλλά το fttc δεν τους στοιχίζει περισσότερο από το ftth; Εξοπλισμοί στις καμπίνες κλπ.. 
Και τώρα ειδικά που θα σκάβουν και για τα 2, δίπλα έξοδα.. 
Βέβαια εμένα δεν με χαλάει καθόλου που το καφαο μου πήγε για fttc παρά για ftth, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.. 
Απλά θέλω να πω ότι αντί να έκαναν όλο αυτό με το fttc θα μπορούσαν να έχουν πάει κατευθείαν για ftth.. 
Όντως με την οικονομική κρίση που λες τους ήρθε πιο οικονομικό όπως το έκαναν; 
Από την άλλη πλευρά, τι λες, αυτό το πολυπόθητο copper switch off, θα το δούμε πότε; Όχι πάντως άμεσα φαντάζομαι..

----------


## Iris07

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι όταν άρχισε το FTTH στην χώρα μας όλοι οι πάροχοι γκρίνιαζαν για το κόστος εγκατάστασης στην κυβέρνηση..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξεχασα να αναφέρω ότι εσκαψαν και δημιουργησαν ακόμη ένα φρεάτιο. Δειτε πιο πάνω το update που έκανα στο μήνυμά μου.


Καλά, φοβεροί..  :Blink: 
ακόμη δεν τελείωσε το φρεάτιο και πέρασαν οπτικές ίνες!

Το ταμπελάκι πρέπει να αναφέρεται σε κάποιον κεντρικό κορμό που έρχονται οι οπτικές..

----------


## macthanos

Μόλις είδα τη διαθεσιμότητα στην Τριανταφυλλοπουλου και είναι "ΟΝ" :Clap: 


- - - Updated - - -

Στην Cosmote ακόμα τίποτα... "επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας" λέει ενώ δίνει ακόμα μόνο την 24άρα.

----------


## Iris07

Κοιτάνε να πιάσουν πελάτες πριν τον OTE!  :Cool:

----------


## macthanos

Το ερώτημα είναι, να πάει κάποιος σε αυτούς που έχουν βάλει ΚΑΦΑΟ (Wind) ή να περιμένει να πάει σε άλλο πάροχο (Cosmote, vodafone, Nova);

----------


## AlexT544

Αν κανεις πάντως αίτημα σου λενε οτι υπαρχει η αδερφή μου που μένει στην θηναιας ενω της ελεγε το αίτημα πρπει να διερευνηθεί εκανε αίτημα και την πήραν και της ειπαν οτι υπαρχει κανονικά

- - - Updated - - -

Και βλεπω οτι και η Vodafone αγοράζει VDSL απο την wind 
Για ftth δεν νομιζω να αγοράζει
Πχ αν τσεκάρετε την οδό Λεβιδίου 32 δίνουν και οι 4 πάροχοι μεχρι 100&200

- - - Updated - - -




> Κοιτάνε να πιάσουν πελάτες πριν τον OTE!


Εγω που στην Χειμαρρας ειναι FTTH πως γίνετε να μου εχουν δωσει VDSL???

----------


## SV1IXG

Σε τηλ. επικοινωνία που είχα για αναβάθμιση υπηρεσιών σε 100 Mbps μου είπαν από την Cosmote ότι θα δίνουν μέσω καλωδίου χαλκού vdsl. Σε ερώτηση μου και ενώ υπάρχει η αναμονή στο σπίτι για οπτική μου είπαν ότι εάν και εφόσον μπορεί να μπει πρέπει να γίνει μελέτη από συνεργείο της εταιρείας. Εάν πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις και συμφωνούν οι υπόλοιποι ιδιοκτήτες τότε δίνεται η δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης. Επίσης μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο των οπτικών υψηλές ταχύτητες θα δίνονται μέσω καλωδίου. Σημειωτέον ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμοτητα 200 Mbps στο καλώδιο το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει η εταιρία. Άρα προς το παρόν μόνο fftc.

----------


## Iris07

> Εγω που στην Χειμαρρας ειναι FTTH πως γίνετε να μου εχουν δωσει VDSL???


Κάτι είδα που λέγατε..
Δεν ξέρω γιατί έγινε αυτό..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε τηλ. επικοινωνία που είχα για αναβάθμιση υπηρεσιών σε 100 Mbps μου είπαν από την Cosmote ότι θα δίνουν μέσω καλωδίου χαλκού vdsl. Σε ερώτηση μου και ενώ υπάρχει η αναμονή στο σπίτι για οπτική μου είπαν ότι εάν και εφόσον μπορεί να μπει πρέπει να γίνει μελέτη από συνεργείο της εταιρείας. Εάν πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις και συμφωνούν οι υπόλοιποι ιδιοκτήτες τότε δίνεται η δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης. Επίσης μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο των οπτικών υψηλές ταχύτητες θα δίνονται μέσω καλωδίου. Σημειωτέον ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμοτητα 200 Mbps στο καλώδιο το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει η εταιρία. Άρα προς το παρόν μόνο fftc.


Έχει μπει η διεύθυνση σου στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

??

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ερώτημα είναι, να πάει κάποιος σε αυτούς που έχουν βάλει ΚΑΦΑΟ (Wind) ή να περιμένει να πάει σε άλλο πάροχο (Cosmote, vodafone, Nova);


Για VDSL..
Εάν παρουσιάζει προβλήματα η γραμμή σου στο τμήμα του χαλκού, καλύτερα να είσαι στον OTE..

Οι οπτικές ίνες γενικά καλά θα δουλεύουν, σε όποιον πάροχο και να είσαι..

----------


## DoSMaN

Καλά θα είναι ολίγον τι τραγικό να βάλεις οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι και να παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα...

Δε μιλάω για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η Inalan κατά καιρούς (κομμένη ίνα) αλλά ζητήματα με ταχύτητα, lag αποσυνδέσεις κλπ...

----------


## Iris07

Ναι..  :Cool: 

Βλέπω ότι ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας στην Wind σου ζητάει και το τηλέφωνο για να σε πρήξουν λίγο!!  :Laughing: 
Είπα να δω μπας και άρχισε να δίνει και στην Κυψέλη από τώρα..  :Laughing:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ναι.. 
> 
> Βλέπω ότι ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας στην Wind σου ζητάει και το τηλέφωνο για να σε πρήξουν λίγο!! 
> Είπα να δω μπας και άρχισε να δίνει και στην Κυψέλη από τώρα..


Καλά προφανώς και στον έλεγχο δεν βάζω το κινητό μου γιαυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο...

Πριν μερικά χρόνια τους είχα κάνει και καταγγελία για παρενόχληση γιατί δεν σταματούσαν να καλούν παρόλο που ήμουν στο Μητρώο 11 και τελικά έφαγαν πρόστιμο ύψους 300.000€ αν θυμάμαι καλά (καλά είχαν κάνει κι άλλοι καταγγελίες για το ίδιο πράγμα)

----------


## AlexT544

Ξέρουμε αν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί καμπίνα ftth γενικα κολωνο σεπολια
Πλησιάζουν για ενεργοποίηση η μπαα?..

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ κάνω που και που ελέγχους αλλά δεν έχω πετύχει κάτι..

Η ενεργοποίηση του VDSL δείχνει ότι οι κεντρικοί κορμοί είναι πιο "τελειωμένοι"
αλλά όπως φαίνεται στο FTTH οι γραμμές μέχρι τα κτήρια μάλλον να είναι πίσω..

Να δούμε.. κάποιος έλεγε κατά τον Δεκέμβρη ?

----------


## Eliaskat

του 2021? :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Πάντα απαισιόδοξος..  :Razz:

----------


## hellisgr

> Ξέρουμε αν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί καμπίνα ftth γενικα κολωνο σεπολια
> Πλησιάζουν για ενεργοποίηση η μπαα?..


Έχω πάρει κουπόνι και περιμένω σκόμα να ενεργοποιηθεί.
Είμαι πολύ κοντά στο Α/Κ και έχω καπάκι και την ειδική αναμονή για οπτική στο πεζοδρόμιο.

----------


## akiss

Συνεργείο της Wind έχει κλείσει την μια λωρίδα στην δυραχιου, έξω απο τον Γρηγορη και έχουν ανοίξει μια μεγάλη τρύπα.

https://goo.gl/maps/t9xqwDjP4UwztH3V7

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως εχω την εξης απορια.

Βλεπω σε καποια σημεια στα Σεπολια (πχ στην Ιωαννινων κοντα στο μετρο ) που εχουν σκαψει και υπαρχει αναμονη  FTTH εξω απο πολυκατοικιες αλλα τωρα παιρνουν υπηρεσια απο καμπινα (πχ στο νούμερο 162-164 που περνουσα απεξω και εβαλα τυχαια στο site διαθεσιμοτητας της Wind)

Και παρολο που υπαρχει υποδομη για FTTH στο sfbb φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμες υπηρεσιες Superfast Broadband

Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι θα υπαρχει ειτε υπηρεσια απο καμπινα ειτε FTTH

----------


## Fiestanik

Μίλησα πριν λίγο με Vodafone και ρώτησα εάν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL και μου απάντησαν αρνητικά. 
Το "παράξενο" είναι οτι έχει η διευθυνσή μου διαθεσιμότητα για οπτική ίνα 100 & 200. Τους είπα για καμπίνες wind κ.λ και για το αν είναι δική τους η οπτική και μου είπαν ότι είναι δική τους.
Σας ακούγεται εντάξει αυτό ή μπας και δεν ήξεραν τι μου έλεγαν;
Πάντως στο sfbb δεν έχω ακόμα κουπόνι για τη διευθυνσή μου.

----------


## nplatis

Οι λοιποί πάροχοι θα πάρουν σε λίγο καιρό. Πρέπει να (αποφασίσουν να) αγοράσουν χονδρική από Wind.

Και εγώ σήμερα επικοινώνησα με Cosmote, και χρειάστηκε η υπάλληλος να κοιτάξει στο «εσωτερικό» σύστημα για να επιβεβαιώσει ότι όντως μπορούν να δώσουν VDSL, ενώ φυσικά η Wind το γράφει άμεσα στο site της.

Για FTTH μάλλον θα περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## Serj7

Με πήραν και με από cosmote (επειδή είχα κάνει αίτημα επικοινωνίας λόγω επειδή δεν έβγαζε αυτόματα την διαθεσιμότητα) και μου είπαν ότι δίνουν κανονικά στην περιοχή μέχρι 200mbps. 
Και είμαι σε δίλημμα γιατί έχω ήδη συμβόλαιο αναμενόμενο από cosmote από Ιούλιο και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω . Να το σπάσω και να πάω wind ή να μείνω cosmote με 7€ παραπάνω στα 100 mbps ??
Οποία συμβουλή σας δεκτή !!

----------


## ivamvako

Νομιζω με υπηρεσια δεν θα εχεις καποια διαφορα ειτε Cosmote ειτε Wind οποτε γενικα αν ειναι πιο φθηνη Wind , γιατι οχι...?

Το θεμα ομως ειναι τι επιβαρυνση εχει το σπασιμο του συμβολαιου με Cosmote.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με πήραν και με από cosmote (επειδή είχα κάνει αίτημα επικοινωνίας λόγω επειδή δεν έβγαζε αυτόματα την διαθεσιμότητα) και μου είπαν ότι δίνουν κανονικά στην περιοχή μέχρι 200mbps. 
> Και είμαι σε δίλημμα γιατί έχω ήδη συμβόλαιο αναμενόμενο από cosmote από Ιούλιο και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω . Να το σπάσω και να πάω wind ή να μείνω cosmote με 7€ παραπάνω στα 100 mbps ??
> Οποία συμβουλή σας δεκτή !!


Κάνε την αναβάθμιση σου στη κοσμοτε.. Σιγά.. 
Τι βασανίζεσαι; 
Τι παραπάνω έχει το πακέτο στη wind; Τα απεριόριστα; Σε ενδιαφέρουν;  
Κατά τα άλλα είναι μεν μια σκέψη το να πας στο πάροχο που έχει την υποδομή.. 
Αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα το κοίταζα τόσο.. 
Όπου κάτσει το καλύτερο deal.. 
Δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις.. 
Από την άλλη αν θες να πας wind, ζύγισε το πόσοι μήνες δέσμευσης σου έχουν μείνει, το πέναλτι και το πόσο βιάζεσαι και πράξε αναλόγως.. 
Ξέχασα στην όλη εξίσωση να σκεφτώ λίγο παραπάνω την αναλογία παροχων-παγιου, είναι και αυτό.. 
Αν στη wind έχεις περισσότερες παροχές και μικρότερο πάγιο, οκ.. Αλλά έχεις και τη δέσμευση στη κοτε.. Εκεί ζοριζει το πράγμα..

----------


## Serj7

Το σπάσιμο του συμβολαίου τώρα είναι στα 60€.
Η wind το έχει το πακέτο 29,90 
Η κοσμοτε στα 36,90

Όχι σιγα τα απεριόριστα ούτε καν. Απλά τον πάροχο σκέφτομαι πως θα είναι στην εξυπηρέτηση και στην κοσμοτε τόσα χρόνια έχω συνηθίσει

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχει διαφορά το μηνιαίο πάγιο ναι.. 
Υποθέτω και οι παροχές, που μάλλον δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο.. 
Προσωπικά όπως είπα κοιτάζω το καλύτερο deal και όχι τόσο το πάροχο σαν πάροχο.. 
Από την άλλη να αναφέρω επίσης ότι αν παίζεις παιχνίδια τότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να μείνεις στη κοτε.. 
Η ποινή μικρή μου φαίνεται, πόσους μήνες έχεις ακόμα μέχρι τη λήξη; Δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις; 
Διαφορετικα αν σπάσεις το συμβόλαιο τώρα και δώσεις τα 60, οι πρώτοι 10 μήνες στη wind θα είναι πρπ σαν να πληρωνεις στη κοτε.. Σαν πάγιο.. Αλλά θα έχεις τις παροχές.. Απλά λέω.. 
Η συνήθεια που λες τώρα είναι άλλο πράγμα.. 
Γι'αυτό είπα δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις.. 
Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις πως θα ξέρεις τι γίνεται σε κάθε πάροχο..

----------


## Serj7

Η ποινή από ότι έχω καταλάβει διαφέρει μήνα με μήνα !! Έχω άλλους 20 μήνες χαχα!

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια θα το σκεφτώ ακόμα λίγο!!

----------


## ds12

Τι σχέση έχει το αν παίζει παιχνίδια με το αν θα παραμείνει στην cosmote ή όχι; Έχουν ξεχωριστό πακέτο για αυτούς που παίζουν παιχνίδια;

----------


## Iris07

Τον πάροχο πρέπει να τον κοιτάς εάν η γραμμή χαλκού σου παρουσίαζε προβλήματα τα τελευταία χρόνια..
Και εδώ η απάντηση είναι Cosmote, για τυχόν προβλήματα.

Σίγουρα η Cosmote είναι πιο σοβαρή εταιρία στην εξυπηρέτηση γενικά, 
και σε τεχνικό επίπεδο.

Μετά το πακέτο της Cosmote δεν δίνει απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά, 
αλλά δίνει κλήσεις προς το εξωτερικό..

2 άλλα πράγματα που πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψιν είναι τα εξής..
Σε ποιόν πάροχο έχεις κινητό..

Από την μία εάν έχεις κινητό στο ίδιο ΑΦΜ με την σταθερή..
Έτσι θα μπορείς να έχεις δωρεάν λεπτά κάθε μήνα ανάμεσα στις συσκευές του ίδιου ΑΦΜ.. (σε Cosmote)

Ένα 2ο που είναι καλό σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι ότι εάν χαλάσει το σταθερό σου, ο πάροχος σου θα σου δώσει δωρεάν Data στο κινητό σου..

- - - Updated - - -




> Παντως εχω την εξης απορια.
> 
> Βλεπω σε καποια σημεια στα Σεπολια (πχ στην Ιωαννινων κοντα στο μετρο ) που εχουν σκαψει και υπαρχει αναμονη  FTTH εξω απο πολυκατοικιες αλλα τωρα παιρνουν υπηρεσια απο καμπινα (πχ στο νούμερο 162-164 που περνουσα απεξω και εβαλα τυχαια στο site διαθεσιμοτητας της Wind)
> 
> Και παρολο που υπαρχει υποδομη για FTTH στο sfbb φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμες υπηρεσιες Superfast Broadband
> 
> Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι θα υπαρχει ειτε υπηρεσια απο καμπινα ειτε FTTH



Χμμ.. δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εκεί, δεν το έχω ξανασυναντήσει αυτό..

Μπορεί οι διάφοροι εργολάβοι να τα κάνανε σαλάτα σε κάποια σημεία..  :Thinking: 

Θυμάμαι περίπτωση στην περιοχή σας που βάλανε μία καμπίνα VDSL,
και μετά την βγάλανε και βάλανε για FTTH..

----------


## Serj7

> Τον πάροχο πρέπει να τον κοιτάς εάν η γραμμή χαλκού σου παρουσίαζε προβλήματα τα τελευταία χρόνια..
> Και εδώ η απάντηση είναι Cosmote, για τυχόν προβλήματα.
> 
> Σίγουρα η Cosmote είναι πιο σοβαρή εταιρία στην εξυπηρέτηση γενικά, 
> και σε τεχνικό επίπεδο.
> 
> Μετά το πακέτο της Cosmote δεν δίνει απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά, 
> αλλά δίνει κλήσεις προς το εξωτερικό..
> 
> ...


Ναι Iris έχω το κινητό μου στην cosmote με συμβόλαιο απεριοριστων και η γραμμή είναι πάντα κομπλέ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια !

----------


## Iris07

Απεριόριστα Data ?  :Cool: 

Super!

----------


## junior147

Εγώ ακύρωσα την ανανέωση και θα περιμένω να μου λήξουν τα συμβόλαια και μετά να αποφασίσω. 
Βλέπω. Ότι την 100αρα με τα 10Gb στο κινητό και όλα τα άλλα απεριόριστα τα δίνουν στα 50€ όταν σε εμένα μου είπαν 55... 
Όταν θα τους κουνισω όμως μαντίλια 5 κινητά και 3 σταθερά φαντάζομαι θα αλλάξουν άποψη.... 

Ελπίζω βέβαια και σε 5 μήνες που λήγουν να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και η οπτική

----------


## Serj7

Θα τους πω να κάνουν καμία καλύτερη προσφορά λόγω και του κινητού εκεί χάμω στην cosmote αλλά δεν νομίζω να ψαρωσουν χαχαχα

----------


## MrGoose

Τα πακέτα του σταθερού είναι fix στις τιμές. Προσφορά που θα μπορούσες να πάρεις θα μπορούσε να είναι στο πακέτο της κινητής, αλλιώς μέσω του Cosmote One άντε να πάρεις έκπτωση του συνταρακτικό ποσού των 5€.

----------


## macthanos

Μόλις έκανα την μετάβαση -με το που ενεργοποιήθηκε η Wind στο δρόμο μου- από nova σε Wind. Fiber 100, δωρεάν τηλέφωνο, σταθερό και κινητό και wind vision full pack, όλα μαζί στα 47€. Σε ερώτηση που τους έκανα για τη γραμμή μου, είπε ο άνθρωπος ό,τι σύμφωνα με τη μέτρηση που έκανε θα πιάνω το λιγότερο 92mb και ότι παρόλο που το καφάο είναι έξω από το σπίτι μου δεν μπορεί να που πει ότι θα πιάνω παραπάνω αλλά το πιστεύει ότι θα είναι κοντά στα 100mb. :Clap:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τι σχέση έχει το αν παίζει παιχνίδια με το αν θα παραμείνει στην cosmote ή όχι; Έχουν ξεχωριστό πακέτο για αυτούς που παίζουν παιχνίδια;


Καλύτερο latency ήτοι ping ήτοι διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τον πάροχο πρέπει να τον κοιτάς εάν η γραμμή χαλκού σου παρουσίαζε προβλήματα τα τελευταία χρόνια..
> Και εδώ η απάντηση είναι Cosmote, για τυχόν προβλήματα.
> 
> Σίγουρα η Cosmote είναι πιο σοβαρή εταιρία στην εξυπηρέτηση γενικά, 
> και σε τεχνικό επίπεδο.
> 
> Μετά το πακέτο της Cosmote δεν δίνει απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά, 
> αλλά δίνει κλήσεις προς το εξωτερικό..
> 
> ...


Μόνο να μη τους γίνει συνήθειο αυτό με τη vdsl καμπίνα που έγινε ftth γιατί καηκαμε.. 
Μετά άντε να ξεσηκώνεις το τόπο για να περνάς οπτική στη πολυκατοικία....

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι Iris έχω το κινητό μου στην cosmote με συμβόλαιο απεριοριστων και η γραμμή είναι πάντα κομπλέ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια !


Ειναι και αυτό που λέει ο iris σε περίπτωση βλάβης κάτι που πιθανώς θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς μέσα στην όλη εξίσωση..

----------


## nplatis

> Μόλις έκανα την μετάβαση -με το που ενεργοποιήθηκε η Wind στο δρόμο μου- από nova σε Wind. Fiber 100, δωρεάν τηλέφωνο, σταθερό και κινητό και wind vision full pack, όλα μαζί στα 47€. Σε ερώτηση που τους έκανα για τη γραμμή μου, είπε ο άνθρωπος ό,τι σύμφωνα με τη μέτρηση που έκανε θα πιάνω το λιγότερο 92mb και ότι παρόλο που το καφάο είναι έξω από το σπίτι μου δεν μπορεί να που πει ότι θα πιάνω παραπάνω αλλά το πιστεύει ότι θα είναι κοντά στα 100mb.


Να υποθέσω είναι και το κινητό με 10GB internet και ομιλία - sms απεριόριστα μέσα στα 47€;

----------


## DoSMaN

Πραγματικά αυτό που τα πάντα τα βαφτίζουν Fiber και μπερδεύουν τον κόσμο ή θα τον μπερδέψουν στο μέλλον θα παίζει πολύ μπάλα στο μέλλον...

Ειδικά αν κάποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει το FTTC/FTTH...

----------


## macthanos

Όχι δεν είναι. Αυτό που έδωσαν είναι δώρο ταμπλετ, δυο μήνες δωρεάν τηλεόραση και δώρο το πρώτο πάγιο…

- - - Updated - - -

Αν αναφέρεσαι στη δίκη μου ανάρτηση, fiber 100 είναι το όνομα του προγράμματος. Η σύνδεση αυτή τη στιγμή περιορίζεται στο FTTC.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όχι δεν είναι. Αυτό που έδωσαν είναι δώρο ταμπλετ, δυο μήνες δωρεάν τηλεόραση και δώρο το πρώτο πάγιο…
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν αναφέρεσαι στη δίκη μου ανάρτηση, fiber 100 είναι το όνομα του προγράμματος. Η σύνδεση αυτή τη στιγμή περιορίζεται στο FTTC.


Λίγο τσιμπημενη η τιμή η είναι η ιδέα μου; 
Κόβει τόσο πολύ η τηλεόραση; 
Ίσως είναι το πλήρες πακέτο που το ανεβάζει δεν ξέρω.. 
Προσωπικά δεν τρελαίνομαι για πακέτα τηλεόρασης.. 
Το 100αρι άντε να είναι στα πέριξ του 30αρικου, τα υπόλοιπα είναι η τηλεόραση;

----------


## nplatis

> Λίγο τσιμπημενη η τιμή η είναι η ιδέα μου; 
> Κόβει τόσο πολύ η τηλεόραση; 
> Ίσως είναι το πλήρες πακέτο που το ανεβάζει δεν ξέρω.. 
> Προσωπικά δεν τρελαίνομαι για πακέτα τηλεόρασης.. 
> Το 100αρι άντε να είναι στα πέριξ του 30αρικου, τα υπόλοιπα είναι η τηλεόραση;


Τελικά είναι ακριβώς οι τιμές του site: 30€ το Fiber 100 και 17€ το Wind Vision Full Pack.

----------


## GregoirX23

Μισό συν πάγιο η τηλεόραση.. Αουτς.. 
Ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω.. 
Τώρα αν κάποιος το χρειάζεται αλλάζει..

----------


## blademyc

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάτω από την Λένορμαν ο δεδδηε έχει περάσει ρεύμα σε κάποιες καμπίνες αλλά που είναι η wind? έμεινε στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης για διακοπές


Ναι είναι Ηράκλειο και εργάζεται πυρετωδώς!!! Γελάσαμε πάλι σήμερα !!

----------


## geokart

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ..Χθες είχα τηλέφωνο από cosmote για ενεργοποίηση 50αρας η 100 αράς γραμμής για τον father που έχει cosmote ...Μένω Παλαμηδίου και Πλάτωνος ...Μπήκα στο site wind και μου γράφει ότι έχω διαθεσιμότητα για fiber 50ara και 100 και 200...Πως όμως γίνεται αυτό..Δε μας έχουν αλλαξει καν καφαο.εχουμε το παλιό...Γίνεται να περνούμε από την Παλαμηδίου πουχουν βάλει ένα κάφαο στα 50 μέτρα έξω από τον κλαβενίτη που έκλεισε ...?Μήπως γράφουν παραμύθια για fiber 200...αφού έξω από την πολυκατοικία μας ποτέ δεν εσκαψαν..Παντος εγώ για κακή μου τύχη τον προηγούμενο μήνα έβαλα freetoconnect.οποτε θα παραμείνω δυστυχώς λίγο καιρό εκεί μια που εδώσα 99 ευρώ για την κεραια ...μέχρι να δούμε πόσο σταθερές είναι γραμμές της wind...ουφ

----------


## GregoirX23

Tους wisp πάντως δεν τους λες και φθηνούς.. Πως κ δεν πήγες skytelecom; Πιο καλά πακέτα δεν έχει σε παροχές;

----------


## geokart

Γιατί εδώ δε κάνω συμβόλαιο.και οπότε θέλω φεύγω .Αλλά τώρα που να πάω...Αφού πλήρωσα και την κεραία...

----------


## GregoirX23

Ακριβές τιμές και μικρές ταχύτητες.. 
Αυτό θα έλεγα.. 
Η ποιότητα σύνδεσης του όλου είναι άλλο θέμα..

----------


## junior147

> Ακριβές τιμές και μικρές ταχύτητες.. 
> Αυτό θα έλεγα.. 
> Η ποιότητα σύνδεσης του όλου είναι άλλο θέμα..


Με 20€ έχω 10mbps
Με 30€ έχω 30mbps 

Ποιό είναι ποιό ακριβό;

----------


## Iris07

To 1o..

2 ευρώ/Mbps..  :Cool:

----------


## junior147

Άρα το ADSL στην Ελλάδα ειναι ακριβότερο από το ασύρματο... !

----------


## Iris07

Ααα καλά, εγώ πληρώνω σχεδόν 3 ευρώ/mbps στον OTE..  :Cool: 

και δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο να βάλω..

----------


## GregoirX23

Εδώ έχουμε δει παραδείγματα από 50αρες με 23 και κάτι € νομίζω.. Η κάπου εκεί γύρω.. Και 100αρες λίγο παρακάτω από 30€.. Νομίζω 26-28; Δεν θυμάμαι.. Κάτι τέτοιο πάντως.. Με παροχές ομιλίας.. 
Με βάση αυτό έκανα τη παραπάνω σκέψη.. 
Οι adsl γενικά είναι άλλη ιστορία σαν τιμή και απόδοση.. Επίσης οι τιμές στα site είναι γενικά πιο πάνω.. 
Και γενικά δεν αναφέρομαι σε τιμές ΟΤΕ..
Μιλάω για προσφορές μόνο από τους άλλους παρόχους.. 

Οι wisp προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ότι ζητάνε κάπως πολλά για αυτά που δίνουν.. 
Η sky πάντως αν πρέπει να μιλήσουμε για wisp, μου φαίνεται ότι έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα στα πακέτα με την ίδια τιμή άλλων wisp, συν του ότι δίνει απεριόριστα σταθερά..
Ένα θετικό εδώ..  
Οι χρόνοι τους προς κινητά ήταν αστείοι τη τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα.. 
Γιατί δεν είναι μόνο το ίντερνετ που επηρεάζει τη τιμή.. 
Αλλά γενικά δεν ξέρω.. Σε wisp αποκλειστικά δεν θα πήγαινα και να αφήσω το χαλκό γιατί μετά θα θέλεις και τέλη βρόχου αν θες να γυρίσεις για τον οποίο λόγο.. Και αν βρεις ελεύθερο ζεύγος.. 
Μετά όμως αν πήγαινα σκέφτομαι μερικά ακόμα πράγματα... 
Άλλοι χρεώνουν την εγκατάσταση και άλλοι τη κεραία.. Ανάλογα την εταιρία.. 
Σκέφτομαι ότι αν το κόψεις θα έχεις πληρώσει τη κεραία άδικα.. Θα μου πεις θα πλήρωνες την εγκατάσταση.. Οπότε μια η άλλη.. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θέλει κάποιο αρχικό κόστος.. Δεν είναι μια απλή αναβάθμιση.. 
Μετά σκέφτομαι και το πόσο θα ζούσε μια κεραία σε κοινόχρηστη ταράτσα.. Δεν ξέρω.. 
Και αναφέρομαι σε τυχόν παράξενους ενοίκους.. Όχι σαν αντοχή στο καιρό.. 
Με προβληματίζουν αυτά γενικά, δεν ξέρω.. 

Εσείς που έχετε τι συμπέρασμα έχετε μέχρι τώρα; Σταθερότητα οκ; Από latency; 
Αν και δεν παίζω παιχνίδια, απλά ρωτάω.. 


- - - Updated - - -




> Ααα καλά, εγώ πληρώνω σχεδόν 3 ευρώ/mbps στον OTE.. 
> 
> και δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο να βάλω..


Δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι πάροχοι με adsl; 
Κανένας; 
Booster νομίζω δεν έχεις.. 
Το dp που έχεις τώρα στον ΟΤΕ θα το είχες πιο φθηνά σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο.. 
Αν έχεις κάποιο συνδυαστικό πακέτο αλλάζει.. 
Το να κάθεσαι στον ΟΤΕ μόνο απλά για ησυχία  είναι άλλο θέμα.. Δικαίωμα του καθενός βέβαια..

----------


## Iris07

Εκτός από την σιγουριά λόγω προβλημάτων που είχε η γραμμή μου,
χρησιμοποιώ και κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία του OTE.. (όχι για ταχύτητα της γραμμής)
που δεν έχουν οι άλλοι..
οπότε δεν μπορώ/θέλω να πάω σε άλλο πάροχο..

----------


## TNTnd

Μίλησα με vodafone σήμερα και μου είπαν ότι έχω διαθεσιμότητα μέσω καμπίνας οπτικής ίνας , αλλά στα άλλα site ( wind , cosmote ) δεν εμφανίζει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα .

Υπάρχει όντως ή με τρολάρουν?   :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Χμμμ.. πάει να την βγει η Vodafone στην Wind ?  :Cool: 

Και διαβάζουμε ότι αργούν στις συνεργασίες αυτές οι 2 μαζί..

Κανονικά ο πρώτος που πρέπει να ξέρει είναι ο OTE..
εάν έχει ενώσει το καφάο του, και είναι όλα οκ..

----------


## TNTnd

> Χμμμ.. πάει να την βγει η Vodafone στην Wind ? 
> 
> Και διαβάζουμε ότι αργούν στις συνεργασίες αυτές οι 2 μαζί..
> 
> Κανονικά ο πρώτος που πρέπει να ξέρει είναι ο OTE..
> εάν έχει ενώσει το καφάο του, και είναι όλα οκ..


Μίλησα με παιδί που είναι 2 στενά πιο πέρα και δεν έχουν κάνει έργα και εκεί εμφανίζει μέχρι 24 , σε εμένα ( ΓΡΑΜΜΟΥ ) , που έχουν γίνει τα έργα , εμφανίζει μέχρι 100 και ρώτησα κιόλας μέσω live chat . Απλά , αν έχει η vodafone θα είχε φαντάζομαι και ο ΟΤΕ πρώτα .

----------


## Iris07

Αν πάρεις τον OTE και τους πείσεις να κοιτάξουν τα εσωτερικά συστήματα που έχουν (που τα κοιτάνε οι τεχνικοί)
μπορεί να σου πουν τι γίνεται..

Γίνεται αυτό πάντως, το κάνουν όπως έχω διαβάσει εδώ..

Μπορεί να σου πουν ότι οι καμπίνες είναι σε φάση δοκιμών..

----------


## magkas95

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, παρακολουθώ καιρό και είπα να κάνω ένα post γιατί καίγομαι. Τέλη Δεκεμβρη-αρχες Γενάρη θα μετακομίσω Γράμμου 26, Σεπολια. Από το map με τα καφάο είδα ότι η περιοχή είναι μόνο για wind, και έχουν βάλει μπόλικα καινουργια. Έχουμε αλληλοταραχτει στα τηλέφωνα, και επιμένουν ότι έχω μόνο 24αρα, μάλλον δεν έχουν μπει γραμμές από ότι κατάλαβα . Όλες οι εταιρίες επίσης μου είπαν το ίδιο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιέσουμε κάπως, παράπονα ή κάτι, και που? Σορυ αν είναι άσχετο το post με το thread. Απλά δουλεύω από το σπίτι και έχω πολύ ανάγκη την 100αρα.

----------


## Fiestanik

> Μίλησα με vodafone σήμερα και μου είπαν ότι έχω διαθεσιμότητα μέσω καμπίνας οπτικής ίνας , αλλά στα άλλα site ( wind , cosmote ) δεν εμφανίζει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα .
> 
> Υπάρχει όντως ή με τρολάρουν?


Και γω είχα μιλήσει προχθές και ρώτησα για vdsl και μου είπαν οτι δεν βλέπουν διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά fiber δική τους 100 και 200 . Πώς γίνεται όμως αυτό αφού η Voda δεν έχει καμπίνα στη γειτονιά. Μισθώνει απο την Wind;

----------


## ChriZ

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, παρακολουθώ καιρό και είπα να κάνω ένα post γιατί καίγομαι. Τέλη Δεκεμβρη-αρχες Γενάρη θα μετακομίσω Γράμμου 26, Σεπολια. Από το map με τα καφάο είδα ότι η περιοχή είναι μόνο για wind, και έχουν βάλει μπόλικα καινουργια. Έχουμε αλληλοταραχτει στα τηλέφωνα, και επιμένουν ότι έχω μόνο 24αρα, μάλλον δεν έχουν μπει γραμμές από ότι κατάλαβα . Όλες οι εταιρίες επίσης μου είπαν το ίδιο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιέσουμε κάπως, παράπονα ή κάτι, και που? Σορυ αν είναι άσχετο το post με το thread. Απλά δουλεύω από το σπίτι και έχω πολύ ανάγκη την 100αρα.


Ο @Iris07 θα σου πει στα σίγουρα, αλλά με ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο που έκανα, λογικά παίρνεις από το ΚΑΦΑΟ 446-152. Και αυτό δυστυχώς δεν το βρήκα σε καμια από τις αναθέσεις που τσέκαρα


ΑΚΥΡΟ ΣΟΡΙ, βρήκα αυτό:
446-152	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	152	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	2019/Q1
Θεωρητικά λοιπόν θα πρέπει να έχει από το 2019, Τώρα τι παίζει, ο Θεός κι η ψυχή τους..





> Και γω είχα μιλήσει προχθές και ρώτησα για vdsl και μου είπαν οτι δεν βλέπουν διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά fiber δική τους 100 και 200 . Πώς γίνεται όμως αυτό αφού η Voda δεν έχει καμπίνα στη γειτονιά. Μισθώνει απο την Wind;


Είπαμε ο καθένας λέει ότι θέλει... Αν οι καμπίνες είναι της wind, λογικά η Wind δεν πρέπει να είναι πρώτη που θα δώσει; Μπας και ψαρεύουν πελάτες επειδή π.χ. ξέρουν ότι θα έχουν σε χ χρονικό διάστημα ;

----------


## Mormnak

Να το αναφέρω ξανά για να μην ταράζονται και ψάχνονται όσοι δεν βλέπουνε πάνω από 24MBps στο site της Wind.....

Η Wind στα Σεπόλια-Κολωνό Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ* αναλάβει να βάλει οπτικές σε ΟΛΑ τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ.
Και σε όσα έχει πάρει για αναβάθμιση είναι σχεδόν στα όρια του χρονοδιαγράμματος ενεργοποιησής τους αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Iris07

> Ο @Iris07 θα σου πει στα σίγουρα, αλλά με ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο που έκανα, λογικά παίρνεις από το ΚΑΦΑΟ 446-152. Και αυτό δυστυχώς δεν το βρήκα σε καμια από τις αναθέσεις που τσέκαρα
> 
> ΑΚΥΡΟ ΣΟΡΙ, βρήκα αυτό:
> 446-152	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	152	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	2019/Q1
> 
> Θεωρητικά λοιπόν θα πρέπει να έχει από το 2019, Τώρα τι παίζει, ο Θεός κι η ψυχή τους..


Σωστός, μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες θα πάρει VDSL ο φίλος, magkas95.

446-152446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ152VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021
@ Mormnak

Δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί για διαθεσιμότητα VDSL ακόμη τα συστήματα των παρόχων..

----------


## ChriZ

> Σωστός, μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες θα πάρει VDSL ο φίλος, magkas95.
> 
> 446-152446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ152VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021


Έλα βρε θηρίο, εγώ γιατί είδα 2019/Q1 ? Να υποθέσω "'επεσε" σε παράταση η καμπίνα; Μου ξέφυγε αυτο.... Σ' ωραίος....  :Wink: 
Οπότε αγαπητε @magkas95 , μάλλον τυχερός είσαι.. Εκτός απροόπτου εκτός από σένα το Δεκέμβρη- Γενάρη θα μετακομίσει και το VDSL Vectoring στη Γράμμου.. :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Εε ναι, έχουν βγει κάμποσες παρατάσεις..  :Cool: 

Οι τελευταίες λίστες είναι εδώ:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/

Kανονικά θέλουν και κάποιες άλλες μικροδιορθώσεις..
αλλά βαρέθηκε πλέον και η EETT..  :Cool:

----------


## Mormnak

Ναι έπρεπε από την αρχή να είχε δώσει μια 5ετία παράταση...ειδικά στην Wind για να μην κουράζονται και βγάζουνε δελτιά με αναφορές σε καμπίνες που δεν είχανε ολοκληρωθεί.  :Razz: 
Να πάνε ήσυχοι να πιούνε τα τσιπουρά τους.. :ROFL:   :Whistle:

----------


## magkas95

Παιδιά εντάξει, μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα. Και να μείνω ένα μήνα με 24αρα μέχρι Γενάρη, δεν πειράζει, I guess. Μακάρι να προχωρήσουν τα εργα όπως ακριβώς προβλεπεται. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σας και το ψάξιμο, ήμουν φουλ χαμενος

----------


## ExCiZieR

Γειας σας, σε ποιο λινκ ακριβως στην ΕΕΤΤ βρισκω το πιο προσφατο αρχειο σχετικα με το 446-119?
Σε ενα πιο παλιο που εχω λεει για FTTH Q3/2021, που πιθανα να μην εχει αλλαξει τιποτα, αλλα να χουμε κατι να ψαχνουμε με την super 7αρα mbit μας.
ασχετο - εκανα και εγω ενα refresh στις διαθεσιμοτητες (οδος Σεπολιων), wind/voda λενε 24αρα, ΟΤΕ λεει πρεπει να διευρευνηθει περισσοτερο (ναι καλα...)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## MrGoose

> Και να μείνω ένα μήνα με 24αρα μέχρι Γενάρη, δεν πειράζει


Με 24άρα θα ξεκινήσεις ούτως ή άλλως, γιατί τα έργα θέλουν κοντά 2 μήνες εφόσον δεν υπάρχει FTTH υποδομή στο σπίτι.

----------


## retro13

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα. Επειδή έχω πραγματικά χαθεί, και επειδή βλέπω όλο γύρω γύρω από τη "δική" μου καμπίνα έργα αλλά όχι στη "δική" μου ξέρουμε μήπως πότε είναι να περάσει οπτική ίνα στην 446-220; 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εκτός από την σιγουριά λόγω προβλημάτων που είχε η γραμμή μου,
> χρησιμοποιώ και κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία του OTE.. (όχι για ταχύτητα της γραμμής)
> που δεν έχουν οι άλλοι..
> οπότε δεν μπορώ/θέλω να πάω σε άλλο πάροχο..


Τι υπηρεσία; 
Ο περίεργος λέει...  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά εντάξει, μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα. Και να μείνω ένα μήνα με 24αρα μέχρι Γενάρη, δεν πειράζει, I guess. Μακάρι να προχωρήσουν τα εργα όπως ακριβώς προβλεπεται. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σας και το ψάξιμο, ήμουν φουλ χαμενος


Και να στραβωσει η φάση τι ανησυχείς; 
Αν πας κοτε speed booster.. 
Και κανείς προσωρινά τη δουλειά σου.. 
Αρκεί να έχεις σήμα καλό.. 
Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις βέβαια αλλά πιο δύσκολες..

- - - Updated - - -




> Με 24άρα θα ξεκινήσεις ούτως ή άλλως, γιατί τα έργα θέλουν κοντά 2 μήνες εφόσον δεν υπάρχει FTTH υποδομή στο σπίτι.


Για vectoring δεν πάει το καφαο του; 
Τι σχέση έχει το ftth; 
Η δεν κατάλαβα καλά; 
Να υποθέσω δεν μιλάς για τις οπτικές στο δρόμο..

----------


## Iris07

> Γειας σας, σε ποιο λινκ ακριβως στην ΕΕΤΤ βρισκω το πιο προσφατο αρχειο σχετικα με το 446-119?
> Σε ενα πιο παλιο που εχω λεει για FTTH Q3/2021, που πιθανα να μην εχει αλλαξει τιποτα, αλλα να χουμε κατι να ψαχνουμε με την super 7αρα mbit μας.
> ασχετο - εκανα και εγω ενα refresh στις διαθεσιμοτητες (οδος Σεπολιων), wind/voda λενε 24αρα, ΟΤΕ λεει πρεπει να διευρευνηθει περισσοτερο (ναι καλα...)
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Εδώ..
Τα ίδια λέει ακόμη..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...2ndPhase/Wind/


Δεν έχει βγει νεότερο..

----------


## AlexT544

Μεχρι στιγμής καμια καμπίνα ftth δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί απο την wind η καμπίνα FTTH 446-420 βρίσκετε την οδο Δωδώνης 85.   
Επειδη ανήκω και εγω σε αυτη υην καμπίνα και ειναι απέναντι μου το καλοκαίρι τον Ιούλιο ειχαν περάσει τους σωλήνες οπτικών ινων αλλα ακομα δένε εχουν περάσει της οπτικες ίνες
Αφου εχει περάσει το τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης της καμπίνας δεν ξέρουμε ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθεί 
Είχαν πει 6 μήνες απο την μερα που μπήκαν οι σωλήνες 
Οποτε μαλλον τον Δεκέμβριο Ιανουαρίο θα ενεργοποιηθεί 
Προημερων ειχαν ανοίξει την καμπίνα και συνέδεαν κατι καλώδια μεσα στο καφαο 446-420(το καινουργιο) και τους ρώτησα και μου ειπαν οτι πλησιάζει η ενεργοποίηση τους 
Τωρα ποτε……άγνωστο

----------


## MrGoose

Τώρα βρίσκεται τεχνικός ΟΤΕ στο καφαο Αλεξάνδρειας Αλαμάνας.δεν ξέρω αν είναι για να συνδέσει τις οπτικές με το καφαο ή για κάποια αποκατάσταση βλάβης. Ας ελπίσουμε το πρώτο

----------


## GPxr

Δράμας και Ρόδου έβαλαν χθες το φρεάτιο για την VDSL καμπίνα. Προφανώς εμείς που είμαστε ανάμεσα στη Δυραχίου και Ρόδου θα πάρουμε αρχικά VDSL καθώς η πλησιέστερη καμπίνα FTTH είναι στη μικρή πλατεία Ρόδου & Δωδώνης και μετά έχει στην Δωδώνης και Χρυστομάνου. 

Έχει κανείς κάποια πληροφορία;

----------


## junior147

Εντάξει η wind με τρολαρει. 
Έχω 2 κινητά και 2 σταθερά συνδυστηκα. 
Το πρόγραμμα 100mpbs και 10Gb στο κινητό και απεριόριστα λεπτά και μηνύματα. 
Στο ένα συνδυαστικο μου το δίνει 50€ και στο άλλο 55.... 
Έτσι το βγάζει το σύστημα......... 

Και έχω ακόμα αλλά 2 κινητά και ένα σταθερό σύνολο 8!!!!!!! 

Φταίω τώρα να τους τραβήξω αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία ;;

----------


## Iris07

Τρέλα!!  :Crazy:

----------


## p0rt

> Τώρα βρίσκεται τεχνικός ΟΤΕ στο καφαο Αλεξάνδρειας Αλαμάνας.δεν ξέρω αν είναι για να συνδέσει τις οπτικές με το καφαο ή για κάποια αποκατάσταση βλάβης. Ας ελπίσουμε το πρώτο


Για δύο ώρες δεν ειχα δικτυο το πρωι. Από την Wind μου ειπαν ότι έχουν διακοψει την παροχή ρεύματος στο ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## Serj7

Έκανα αναβάθμιση για αρχή 50αρι cosmote και βλέπουμε !!

----------


## nplatis

> Εντάξει η wind με τρολαρει. 
> Έχω 2 κινητά και 2 σταθερά συνδυστηκα. 
> Το πρόγραμμα 100mpbs και 10Gb στο κινητό και απεριόριστα λεπτά και μηνύματα. 
> Στο ένα συνδυαστικο μου το δίνει 50€ και στο άλλο 55.... 
> Έτσι το βγάζει το σύστημα......... 
> 
> Και έχω ακόμα αλλά 2 κινητά και ένα σταθερό σύνολο 8!!!!!!! 
> 
> Φταίω τώρα να τους τραβήξω αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία ;;


Εμένα μου είπαν 50€ για 50Mbps και κινητό 10GB, ταιράζει περισσότερο με το 55€ για τα 100Μbps.

Αλλά είναι εντελώς παλαβό...

Επίσης αν δεν θέλεις αυτά τα τεράστια προγράμματα στο κινητό, δεν σου δίνουν επιλογή. Θέλουν να εισπράττουν περίπου 50€ το μήνα...

----------


## GregoirX23

Είμαστε νομίζω μερικές περιοχές που έχουμε απομείνει με τα έργα της άνεμος.. 
Περιμένω πως και πως να διαβάσω ότι έστω μια περιοχή μπήκε πλήρως σε λειτουργία.. 
Αμήν και πότε.. Για να μπαίνουμε σε μια σειρά.. Μας έχουν βγάλει το λάδι.. 
Καλά.. Ότι εμείς μάλλον θα είμαστε οι τελευταίοι είναι σχεδόν σιγουρακι..

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν όταν έρθει η σειρά μου να ενεργοποιηθώ και μου πει η Wind 50€ και θα μας φέρεις και το κινητό, και δεν δέχονται κάτι άλλο, δε θα βάλω προφανώς και θα τους κάνω και καταγγελία για δόλια πρακτική/εκβιασμό ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε.

Δεν βρίσκω το νόημα να σε υποχρεώνουν να πας και τα κινητά εκεί ή να διαλέξεις ΣΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΤΕ συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα το οποίο μπορεί να σου είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ...

----------


## nplatis

Δεν σου λένε να *φέρεις* το κινητό. Αυτά που γράφουμε είναι για όσους έχουμε ήδη συνδυαστικά πακέτα, σταθερό και κινητό με καλύτερη προφανώς τιμή συνολικά αλλά για μικρότερες παροχές στο κινητό. Αντί να μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε το κινητό όπως είναι, μας λέει ότι η νέα συνδυαστική προσφορά είναι για (πολύ) μεγαλύτερο συμβόλαιο στο κινητό, μαζί με το σταθερό VDSL.

----------


## Iris07

To πρόβλημα νομίζω είναι όταν έχεις ήδη κάποιο πρόγραμμα σταθερό με κινητό μαζί..

Αλλιώς δε σου λένε κάτι..

- - - Updated - - -

Μαζί τα είπαμε..  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά να σας πω εσείς που τα ξέρετε 
ΥΠΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΟΡΟΥΣ ποσο καιρό θελει να ενεργοποιηθεί μια καμπίνα ftth 
Διότι ενας φιλος μου που μένει στην οδο μακ Μίλαν μου ειπε οτι έγιναν έργα ftth πριν 3 εβδομάδες μετα απο λίγες ημερες έβαλαν καμπίνα και αν τσεκάρετε τωρα δινει κανονικά ftth

----------


## Iris07

Δεν μπορείς να πεις κάτι στην περίπτωση αυτή..
Ο δρόμος ανήκει σε περιοχή που την έχει ο OTE και είχε φτιάξει υποδομές με οπτικές ίνες στην περιοχή εκεί, εδώ και καιρό για VDSL συνδέσεις..
οπότε του βγήκε γρήγορα..

Με την Wind είναι εντελώς ρευστά τα πράγματα..

- - - Updated - - -

Για να καταλάβεις λίγο πως έχουν τα πράγματα πάρε παράδειγμα το A/K Κεραμικού που είχε η Wind..

Για μία καμπίνα FTTH έδωσε..

448-251448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ251FTTHQ3/2019
και για μία άλλη..

448-250448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ250FTTHQ3/2021
 :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Ευχαριστούμε που δεν μας ξεχνάς iris και μας μνημονεύεις..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AlexT544

Επειδή με τις αποσυνδέσεις του VDSL η κατάσταση έφτασε στο απρόχωρητο γύρισα ξανα σε 24αρα 
Για να καταλαβεις μεσα σε 1 ωρα θα εκανε 10 αποσυνδέσεις και έπιανε οτι ήθελε

- - - Updated - - -

Ξέρετε τι μπορω να κανω για να πιάσει το speed booster εκει που μένω δνε εχει πολυ καλη συνδεση οποτε δεν πιάνει 
Πιστεύετε οτι οι κέραιες θα βοηθήσουν ?

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης μπορεις να. Μου πεις κατι 
Αν θυμάμαι καλα θα πλησιάζει η ενεργοποίηση της καμπίνας οταν παρει νούμερο και περάσουν μεσα της την οπτική ίνα 
Σωστά ?
Εχουμε καποιο νέο για το ποτε στον…… θα ενεργοποιηθούνε οι παλιοκαμπινες τους

----------


## Iris07

Ποιός είναι ο αριθμός του καφάο OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση ?

----------


## AlexT544

446-420

- - - Updated - - -

Και η καμπίνα εχει αλλαχτεί με νέου τύπου ftth και ειναι απέναντι απο το σπιτι μου 
Εχω επιβεβαιώσει οτι ειναι αυτη διότι τα καλώδια που φεύγουν απο το σπιτι μου πάνε σε αυτην 
Η καμπίνα η καινουργια βρίσκετε σητν οδο Δωδώνης 85

- - - Updated - - -

Εχουν περάσει τους σωλήνες απο τον Ιούνιο και τις προάλλες ηταν κατι παιδιά απο την ζεύξις και ηταν δυο στο καφαο και δυο στον μεγάλο κατανεμητη που ειναι χαμό στον δρόμο λιγο πιο κατω

- - - Updated - - -

Δνε ειχαν καποιο μηχάνημα αλλα κατι συνέδεαν μεσα στο καφαο
Το οποιο καφαο δεν εχει παρει νούμερο Ακομααααααα

----------


## Iris07

446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ420FTTHQ3/2021
Πιθανόν ισχύει αυτό που είπαν κάποια παιδιά για τις FTTH..
ότι μέσα στον Δεκέμβρη θα αρχίσουν να ενεργοποιούνται, κατά τις γιορτές ίσως..

Τώρα ποιοί θα είναι οι τυχεροί που θα πάρουν πρώτοι, ποιός ξέρει..

- - - Updated - - -

Το να πάρει νούμερο μία καμπίνα κάτι δείχνει.. 
αλλά δεν είναι και 100% σίγουρα τα πράγματα..

Θα έχεις γραφτεί φαντάζομαι στο Sfbb οπότε μάλλον θα σου έρθει μήνυμα όταν είναι έτοιμη..

----------


## AlexT544

Δεν αντέχετε το 14mbps με δουλεια απο το σπιτι 
Ξερεις μηπως αν θα βελτιώσουν την λήψη του speed booster εξωτερικές κεραίες 
Αν ναι μπορεις να μου προετεινεις κάποιες

----------


## Iris07

Ο φίλος GregoirX23 ξέρει από το Booster..
εγώ δεν το έχω ψάξει..

----------


## AlexT544

Οκ Ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -

Οταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα. Θα δωσει αμέσως διαθεσιμότητα στα σαιτ η θα πρπει να περιμένουμε κανα 2 βδομάδας

- - - Updated - - -

Σιγουρα στις wind θα δωσει πρωτα μετα της κοσμοτε. Η κοσμογε δηλαδη θα δωσει ftth η θα πρπει να παω στην wind??

----------


## Iris07

Το βασικό είναι πιστεύω να βγάλει τα πακέτα στο sfbb..

Τώρα θα δεις ποιος θα βγάλει πρώτος πακέτα..

----------


## AlexT544

Αρα ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ

----------


## akiss

> Αρα ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ


κανουμε και τιποτα αλλο?

----------


## Iris07

Για να πάρετε μία γεύση.. 
να μία διεύθυνση στο κέντρο της Αθήνας που έδωσε FTTH η Wind πριν λίγο καιρό.. την Άνοιξη..  :Cool: 

- Βάλτε π.χ No. 12

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCh...9b%u039f%u03a5

Wind & OTE..

----------


## AlexT544

Ααα καλα αν το παμε ετσι μεχρι το 2023 θα περιμενουμε

----------


## TNTnd

Μετά από διαθεσιμότητα που είχα πει για την Vodafone στην όσο Γράμμου , πήρα σήμερα τον ΟΤΕ και μίλησα και αφού έκαναν έλεγχο μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν οπτικές εκεί πέρα , μέχρι 24αρα . Οπότε ή όντως υπάρχει και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί κανείς εκτός από Vodafone ή απλά με κοροϊδεύουν στη Vodafone .

----------


## Iris07

Ποιός είναι ο αριθμός του καφάο OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση είπαμε ?

----------


## sgatz

Την περασμένη Παρασκευή έκλεισε το φρεάτιο στη Σμόλικα οπότε φαντάζομαι τελειώνουν με το καλωδιακό μέρος στη καμπίνα και θα ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι τέλος του έτους.
Δεν ισχύει αυτό που σου είπαν από vf, δεν υπάρχει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα. Στο γράφω γιατί μένουμε κοντά

----------


## ChriZ

> Μετά από διαθεσιμότητα που είχα πει για την Vodafone στην όσο Γράμμου , πήρα σήμερα τον ΟΤΕ και μίλησα και αφού έκαναν έλεγχο μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν οπτικές εκεί πέρα , μέχρι 24αρα . Οπότε ή όντως υπάρχει και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί κανείς εκτός από Vodafone ή απλά με κοροϊδεύουν στη Vodafone .


Επειδή για κάποιον συνφορουμίτη είχα κάνει ένα τσεκ τις προάλλες για οδό Γράμμου στον Κολωνό..
Η Wind περνάει καμπίνες εκεί. Οπότε η Vodafone να έχει και να μην έχει αυτός που τις περνάει δύσκολο

----------


## GregoirX23

Στο νήμα του booster υπάρχουν όλες οι πληροφορίες..
Τα παιδιά εκεί θα ενημερώσουν καλύτερα..

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά στην Δυρραχίου στο ύψος που ξεκινάει το ftth . Ξαναενλααν οτι θα κάνουν έργα οπτικών ίνων

----------


## macthanos

Εφτασε και ο εξοπλισμός της wind για την κατοστάρα στην Τριανταφυλλοπούλου. Αυτό που με χαλάει είναι το modem που είναι ZTE (ευτυχώς έχω δικό μου) αλλά δεν έχω username και password (PPP)για τη σύνδεση της γραμμής(!) και επίσης με χάλασε το TVbox που δεν έχει έστω μία έξοδο ήχου coaxial για σύνδεση σε home cinema (πάω για hdmi audio extractor)... Αναμένω τη σύνδεση τώρα σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν έχει ο ενισχυτής σου HDMI εισόδους ?

----------


## macthanos

> Δεν έχει ο ενισχυτής σου HDMI εισόδους ?


Οχι, μιλάμε για ενισχυτή τους 2006. Πολλές εισόδους αλλά όχι hdmi. Είναι ένας Yamaha RXV-659 :Cool: 



- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι, μιλάμε για ενισχυτή τους 2006. Πολλές εισόδους αλλά όχι hdmi. Είναι ένας Yamaha RXV-659


Τον έχω καθαρίσει, μην πει κανείς τίποτα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rebell

Καλημερα παιδες! 
Επιτελους εχω διαθεσιμότητα για 100/10 - 200/20 αλλά όχι ftth.
ξερει κανενας αν θα υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα fiber? ειμαι στην  ΙΑΜΒΗΣ
446-462 446 ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ 462

----------


## Iris07

> Οχι, μιλάμε για ενισχυτή τους 2006. Πολλές εισόδους αλλά όχι hdmi. Είναι ένας Yamaha RXV-659
> 
> Τον έχω καθαρίσει, μην πει κανείς τίποτα...


Χαχα.. τα ίδια και εγώ..  :Razz: 
Έχω μείνει με έναν Yamaha RX-V-2095.. (Είναι ένας Yamaha A2 + ραδιόφωνο..)

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημερα παιδες! 
> Επιτελους εχω διαθεσιμότητα για 100/10 - 200/20 αλλά όχι ftth.
> ξερει κανενας αν θα υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα fiber? ειμαι στην  ΙΑΜΒΗΣ
> 446-462 446 ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ 462


Μπαα.. μην περιμένεις άμεσα από Wind..
μόνο ο OTE τα κάνει αυτά που έχει τελειώσει εδώ και κανα 2 χρόνια τα βασικά του έργα..

----------


## macthanos

Του 1999 (RXV 2095) και παίζει ακόμα... εργαλεία!!!!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχω και εγώ μερικά ιστορικά κομμάτια, πχ έναν nad 3020, μικρούλης μεν αλλά είχε πουλήσει τρελά παλιά.. 
Γενικότερα ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρ των heavy ενισχυτών τύπου home cinema..

----------


## ChriZ

Εντελώς off-topic είμαστε, αλλά AX-490 του '96..
Σκυλί μαύρο...χαμπάρι δεν παίρνει...πρώτα θα πεθάνω εγώ, μετά αυτός...κληρονομιά στα παιδιά μου θα μείνει...  :Razz:

----------


## windwalk

Χαιρετω την ομάδα. Παρακολουθω εδω και καιρο το νήμα και βλεπω για ολες τις καθυστερήσεις. Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωριζει καποιος, μιλησα με τον παροχο μου και μου ειπαν οτι η περιοχή υποστηριζει μεχρι 200mbps. Δεν εχω δει καποιες εργασιες να γινονται και δεν γνωριζω αν ισχυει αυτο που ισχυρίζονται. Η προταση ειναι δελεαστικη γιατι και με 50mbps με καλυπτει (εχω ακομα adsl 24mbps και κυριολεκτικα σερνεται) . Προτεινετε να δρομολογισω κάποιο αιτημα για 50mbps ή τσαμπα η ταλαιπωρια;

----------


## dimangelid

> Χαιρετω την ομάδα. Παρακολουθω εδω και καιρο το νήμα και βλεπω για ολες τις καθυστερήσεις. Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωριζει καποιος, μιλησα με τον παροχο μου και μου ειπαν οτι η περιοχή υποστηριζει μεχρι 200mbps. Δεν εχω δει καποιες εργασιες να γινονται και δεν γνωριζω αν ισχυει αυτο που ισχυρίζονται. Η προταση ειναι δελεαστικη γιατι και με 50mbps με καλυπτει (εχω ακομα adsl 24mbps και κυριολεκτικα σερνεται) . Προτεινετε να δρομολογισω κάποιο αιτημα για 50mbps ή τσαμπα η ταλαιπωρια;


Αν σου λένε ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ως 200mbps, τότε είσαι οκ. Δες και τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας του ΟΤΕ με βάση την διεύθυνσή σου.

----------


## ChriZ

Πρώτα τσέκαρε από τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας όμως και μετά προχώρα σε οποιαδήποτε δέσμευση... γιατί έχω ακούσει διάφορα κουλά τώρα τελευταία..

----------


## windwalk

Το έλεγξα στο σαιτ τους και μου δειχνει οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο εως 200mbps αλλα εχω τις αμφιβολίες μου γι αυτο εκανα και την ερωτηση. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις σας θα το σκεφτω.

----------


## Ledinjo

> Χαιρετω την ομάδα. Παρακολουθω εδω και καιρο το νήμα και βλεπω για ολες τις καθυστερήσεις. Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωριζει καποιος, μιλησα με τον παροχο μου και μου ειπαν οτι η περιοχή υποστηριζει μεχρι 200mbps. Δεν εχω δει καποιες εργασιες να γινονται και δεν γνωριζω αν ισχυει αυτο που ισχυρίζονται. Η προταση ειναι δελεαστικη γιατι και με 50mbps με καλυπτει (εχω ακομα adsl 24mbps και κυριολεκτικα σερνεται) . Προτεινετε να δρομολογισω κάποιο αιτημα για 50mbps ή τσαμπα η ταλαιπωρια;


50mbps εβαλα εγω πριν μια βδομαδα κ παει σφερα καμια σχεση με adsl 24mbps

----------


## AlexT544

Κανενα  νεο για ftth στα σεπολια η γενικα στην περιοχη??

----------


## ExCiZieR

Απο φουτουτουχου στην Σεπολιων οχι, αλλα απο εργα αποχετευσης full, και χαρηκα οτι θα κανανε κατι σχετικο  :Mad: 
Αρα θα ελεγα οτι μας εχουν χεσ...

----------


## hellisgr

> Κανενα  νεο για ftth στα σεπολια η γενικα στην περιοχη??


Σου απάντησα εδώ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...52#post7148452

----------


## Iris07

Ένα νέο μιας και αρχίσατε να βάζετε συνδέσεις εσείς..

** Nova-Wind: Τέλος 2022 τα ενιαία πακέτα τηλεφωνίας-τηλεόρασης*

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...14#post7153414

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Καλησπέρα παιδιά
Τελευταία φορά που είχα γράψει εδώ είχα ελπίδες
Πλέον είμαι στη φάση της οργής
Αμπλιανής 104 42 και νιώθω ότι πλέον πιο πιθανό είναι να με πάρει ο ξάδερφός μου από τα Τζουμέρκα να μου πει "έβαλα 200αρα ρε" παρά να μπορέσω κάποτε να γλιτώσω τα 7mbps που έχω στο Κέντρο της Αθήνας

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα..

Είχα δει που σου είχα πει παλιά ότι είσαι πάνω στο καφάο *446-320* ..
που δεν είχε μπει στην αρχκή ανάθεση της Wind..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post6538697

Σου έχω όμως καλά νέα γιατί το καφάο σου μπήκε για αναβάθμιση σε ετήσια ανάθεση, μαζί με κάποια άλλα!  :Wink: 

446-215446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ215FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-307446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ307FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-311446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ311FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-312446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ312FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-319446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ319SuperVectoringQ1 2022*446-320*446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ320SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-323446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ323SuperVectoringQ1 2022
*Μέχρι τον Μάρτιο του 2022 θα πρέπει να πάρεις και εσύ σύνδεση VDSL!*  :One thumb up: 

σύμφωνα με το πινακάκι που βγάλανε..

----------


## DoSMaN

Τα πινακάκια έχει αποδειχτεί στο παρελθόν ότι είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου... χαχαχα


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει, τώρα που πουλήθηκε η Wind θέλει να δείξει ότι είναι σοβαρή εταιρία..  :Razz: 

5 μήνες πιστεύω να φτάνουν τώρα που αρχίσανε να δίνουν συνδέσεις..  :Cool:

----------


## p0rt

> Καλησπέρα..
> 
> Είχα δει που σου είχα πει παλιά ότι είσαι πάνω στο καφάο *446-320* ..
> που δεν είχε μπει στην αρχκή ανάθεση της Wind..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post6538697
> 
> Σου έχω όμως καλά νέα γιατί το καφάο σου μπήκε για αναβάθμιση σε ετήσια ανάθεση, μαζί με κάποια άλλα! 
> 
> ...


 Η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα έχει εγκατασταθεί εδω και δύο μήνες στην συμβολή των οδών Αμπλιανής, Αίμωνος και Βασιλικών και αμέσως μετά είχαν γινει και εργα ΔΕΔΗΕ για ρευματοδότηση. Ακομα δεν εχει πάρει αριθμό. 

Για την 446-332 προβλέπεται κάτι; Τέλος Οκτωβρίου ειχαν βάλει ξανα οπτικές* αλλά μετά σιωπη που λέει και το τραγουδι. 




> Ας δουμε λοιπόν τι συνέβη τις προηγουμενες ημέρες στην Αλεξανδρείας. 
> Στην πρωτη φωτο, με κίτρινο ειναι το σκάψιμο που ειχε γίνει τον περασμένο Μάιο. Η οπτική ερχοταν από την Αστρους στο βάθος της φωτογραφίας, κατέληγε στο φρεάτιο της Wind και μια διακλάδωση πηγαινε στην παλια σάπια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. Αριστερα στην φωτογραφία η νέα καμπίνα της Wind. 
> Με κόκκινα βέλη είναι το νέο σκάψιμο που έγινε την εβδομάδα που πέρασε. Οπως ειναι φανερό "αγνοήθηκε" το φρεάτιο της Wind. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231966
> 
> 
> Στη δεύτερη φωτο, το νέο σκάψιμο, τελειώνει 50 μέτρα πιο κάτω, στην Αλεξανδρείας και Αμπλιανης, στην παλια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. 
> 5 μέτρα πιο πίσω άνοιξαν νέο φρεάτιο. Ενα κιτρινο καλώδιο έχει πάνω μια ταινια που γράφει PERISTERI L. ATHINON (Λεωφόρος Αθηνών;;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231975
> ...

----------


## Iris07

> Για την 446-332 προβλέπεται κάτι; Τέλος Οκτωβρίου ειχαν βάλει ξανα οπτικές* αλλά μετά σιωπη που λέει και το τραγουδι.


Εφόσων έχουν σκάψει μπροστά της θα πάρει και αυτή σειρά κάποια στιγμή..

Μόλις άρχισαν να δίνουν συνδέσεις, και σίγουρα αυτό θα πάει και στο 1ο τρίμηνο του 2022 όπως φαίνεται..
αφού έδωσαν και Q1 2022 για κάποιες.. 
όπου μάλλον θα πιάσει αυτό και κάποιες παλιότερες πιθανόν..

Οπότε λίγο υπομονή.. 
ακόμη..  :Cool:

----------


## macthanos

Μάγκες, ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή μου στη Wind στο πρόγραμμα fiber 100 στην οδό Τριανταφυλλοπουλου. Δείτε παρακάτω ταχύτητες... :Clap: 


Να σημειώσω ότι ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι έξω απο το σπιτι μου... :Worthy:

----------


## Iris07

Super!  :One thumb up: 

Καλοδούλευτη!

270 Mbps..  :Cool: 
Τα έχω δει στην πράξη με σύνδεση Cosmote 5G!  :Razz:

----------


## Skoros

dwsane kainourio pinaka me parataseis?

----------


## Iris07

Όχι ακόμη..
Αυτό που έβαλα είναι πιο παλιός..

----------


## nplatis

Πόσες μέρες περίπου κάνουν για ενεργοποίηση; Μου είπαν 3-4 εργάσιμες, ισχύει;

Επίσης, ποιο modem πήρατε; Σε εμένα έδωσαν το ZYXEL VMG8623-T50B (έχω ζητήσει 50άρα). Διάβασα λίγο χειρότερα λόγια για αυτό σε σχέση με ένα ZTE...

----------


## VedBuensEnde

> Καλησπέρα..
> 
> Είχα δει που σου είχα πει παλιά ότι είσαι πάνω στο καφάο *446-320* ..
> που δεν είχε μπει στην αρχκή ανάθεση της Wind..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post6538697
> 
> Σου έχω όμως καλά νέα γιατί το καφάο σου μπήκε για αναβάθμιση σε ετήσια ανάθεση, μαζί με κάποια άλλα! 
> 
> ...


thank you Iris
Η διαφορά που βλέπω μεταξύ FTTH και SuperVectoring να φανταστώ είναι ότι δεν θα έχω τη δυνατότητα για αναβάθμιση σε Fiber δυστυχώς έτσι?

----------


## Iris07

Με το SuperVectoring θα μπορείς να πάρεις μέχρι 200 Mbps από καμπίνα Wind και μέσω της γραμμής χαλκού που έχεις τώρα, του OTE.

Μελλοντικά ίσως δώσει και η Wind FTTH σε όσους έχουν VDSL,
όπως κάνει η Cosmote τώρα σε κάποιες περιοχές..

----------


## Ledinjo

> Πόσες μέρες περίπου κάνουν για ενεργοποίηση; Μου είπαν 3-4 εργάσιμες, ισχύει;
> 
> Επίσης, ποιο modem πήρατε; Σε εμένα έδωσαν το ZYXEL VMG8623-T50B (έχω ζητήσει 50άρα). Διάβασα λίγο χειρότερα λόγια για αυτό σε σχέση με ένα ZTE...


Εμενα μ πηρε 2 εβδομαδες σχεδον για  fiber 50 κ μου εστειλαν το ZTE H288A

----------


## macthanos

> Πόσες μέρες περίπου κάνουν για ενεργοποίηση; Μου είπαν 3-4 εργάσιμες, ισχύει;
> 
> Επίσης, ποιο modem πήρατε; Σε εμένα έδωσαν το ZYXEL VMG8623-T50B (έχω ζητήσει 50άρα). Διάβασα λίγο χειρότερα λόγια για αυτό σε σχέση με ένα ZTE...


10 ημερολογιακές μέρες έκαναν για τη μετάβαση :One thumb up: . Το μόντεμ που μου έδωσαν είναι το ΖΤΕ.

----------


## DoSMaN

Καλημέρα,

Εδώ γραφείο τώρα πρωί πρωί είναι συνεργείο της Ζεύξης και είναι σε 2 φρεάτια στην Σπύρου Πάτση.

 

Πάνω δεξιά στην δεξιά μεριά του δρόμου με zoom στη φώτο, φαίνεται και το βανάκι στο άλλο φρεάτιο που έχουν ήδη ανοίξει.

Βέβαια δεν είμαι 100% ότι είναι του συγκεκριμένου θέματος ή σε ανήκει σε άλλη περιοχή.

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα..
Α/Κ Κεραμεικός είναι..

Άντε να έρθουν και από εμάς!  :Cool: 

Πρέπει να έχει πολύ δουλειά η Ζεύξης τώρα.. ας πάρουν τίποτα έξτρα προσωπικό!  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημέρα..
> Α/Κ Κεραμεικός είναι..
> 
> Άντε να έρθουν και από εμάς! 
> 
> Πρέπει να έχει πολύ δουλειά η Ζεύξης τώρα.. ας πάρουν τίποτα έξτρα προσωπικό!


Δεν το έπιασα αυτό το τελευταίο.. 
Δλδ τι κάνουν ;

----------


## Iris07

Η Ζεύξης περνάει τις οπτικές ίνες στους σωλήνες..
και τώρα έχει 3-4 A/K να φτιάξει..

----------


## GraveDigger

> Εφτασε και ο εξοπλισμός της wind για την κατοστάρα στην Τριανταφυλλοπούλου. Αυτό που με χαλάει είναι το modem που είναι ZTE (ευτυχώς έχω δικό μου) αλλά δεν έχω username και password (PPP)για τη σύνδεση της γραμμής(!) και επίσης με χάλασε το TVbox που δεν έχει έστω μία έξοδο ήχου coaxial για σύνδεση σε home cinema (πάω για hdmi audio extractor)... Αναμένω τη σύνδεση τώρα σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232106Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232107Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232108Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232109


Με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω, δεν χρειάζεσαι credentials στο router για δίκτυο της Wind! Μπαίνει "αέρα" ό,τι κι αν συνδέσεις! Κι εμένα μου είχε φανεί λίγο περίεργο στην αρχή, αλλά συνειδητοποιώ πως έχει μια λογική καθώς δεν μπορεί να σου κλέψει κάποιος την γραμμή...
Από το τηλεχειριστήριο που ανέβασες βλέπω πως έκαναν λίγες προσθήκες σε σχέση με το αρχικό:

----------


## LagSpike

Παραθέτω νέες FTTC καμπίνες που θα ενεργοποιηθούν 18/11 για το 446 ΑΚ, ολες οι υπολοιπες ειναι Pending

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα!
Μήπως έχεις και μπορείς να μας δώσεις νεότερο Excel για όλα τα A/K που έχει η Wind ?

To 1o μας βόλεψε!  :Wink: 

Ή εάν μπορείς να δεις εάν έχουν μπει κάποιες ημερομηνίες για το A/K Πατήσια..
Καλό 2022..  :Cool:

----------


## LagSpike

Βρηκα και τα FTTH & FTTC

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## ExCiZieR

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## akiss

Ακόμα στο pending η δικιά μου....

----------


## Iris07

> Βρηκα και τα FTTH & FTTC
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Thanks!  :One thumb up:

----------


## AlexT544

LagSpike μήπως έχεις βρει κάτι και για την καμπίνα 446-420 που είναι ftth

- - - Updated - - -

Διότι στο excel γράφει 2019

- - - Updated - - -

Αρα θεωρητικά αφου η καμπίνα 423 που ειναι λιγο πιο πανω απο το σπιτι μου θα παίρνω και εγω VDSL?

----------


## LagSpike

Θεωρητικά αν η καμπίνα 423 συνδέεται με χάλκινα καλώδια με το Καφάο από το οποίο παίρνεις υπηρεσίες, πιθανόν να μπορείς να βάλεις VDSL.Για να είμαι ειλικρινής όμως δεν νομίζω εκτός αν στο FTTC excel στο πεδίο "ΓΕΩΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ
ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ ΟΤΕ" βλέπεις την οδό σου μέσα.
Τώρα για το 446-420 δεν βρίσκω κάτι που μπορεί να βοηθήσει, αλλά από την στιγμή που αφορά ftth καμπίνα, κοιτώντας το FTTH excel όλο το 446 είναι pending.

----------


## AlexT544

Το λεω γιατι και η μάνα μου που μένει  στα σεπολια ενω ειναι για FTTH οταν συνέδεσαν το καφαο VDSL που ηταν ΣΤ 180μετρα πήρε και εκείνη ενω στο πλάνο αναθέσεων και στα διαφορά δεν ηταν για την οδο της ηταν για τελείως διαφορετικές οδούς

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι η wind σε μερικές καμπίνες ενώνει 2 καφαο του ΟΤΕ.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν ενώνει και περισσότερα.. 
Το κάνει για να μη βάζει πολλές καμπίνες vdsl.. 
Ο iris τα ξέρει καλύτερα.. 
Μήπως παίχτηκε τπτ τέτοιο και πήρε και vdsl τελικά...

----------


## AlexT544

Θα δουμε 18/11 που υποτίθεται οτι ειναι  η ενεργοποίηση της καμπίνας θα τσεκάρω τις μέρες αυτές αν αλλάξει κατι στην διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## p0rt

Χθες Παρασκευη δύο βανακια της "Ζευξις" εκοβαν βολτες στην Αλεξανδρείας. Το ένα σταμάτησε στην διασταύρωση με την Αλαμάνας. Θα τους ξαναδουμε σε κανα τρίμηνο. Οι συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες είναι σε status pending συμφωνα με το αρχειο του Iris07

----------


## Serj7

Μπήκε και σε μένα το 50αρι παιδιά !! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή με τα θέματα του ρούτερ δεν το χω!! 
Έχω το speedport entry 2i. Δεν έχει σήμα 5ghz αυτό σωστά; Να πάρω τηλ κοσμοτε να το αλλάξω λέτε;

----------


## MrGoose

> Έχω το speedport entry 2i. Δεν έχει σήμα 5ghz αυτό σωστά; Να πάρω τηλ κοσμοτε να το αλλάξω λέτε;


Επειδή δούλευα σε Cosmote, το Speedport Entry 2i το άλλαζαν από την αίτηση, και δίνανε το Plus.

Πάρε τηλέφωνο να δεις αν φαίνεται στο σύστημά τους η αλλαγή μπας και το βρουν στα ΕΛΤΑ, μην φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει η αλλαγή, και χρεωθείς το μπουγιουρντί των 25€ χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## Serj7

Πάντως στο τηλέφωνο μου είχαν πει ότι δεν θα κάνουμε αλλαγή του ρούτερ , οκ θα ξαναπάρω !!

----------


## MrGoose

Εφόσον έβαλες 50άρα έπρεπε να στο αλλάξουν. Το ότι δουλεύει το entry 2i, απλά έκανε αυτόν που έκανε την αίτηση να μην σου στείλει το Router.

----------


## GregoirX23

Καλά κλείδωσε και το εντρυ πάντως.. 
Μάλλον επειδή είναι η 50αρα.. Πιο πάνω ίσως ζοριζοταν λίγο.. Νομίζω μέχρι 100 αντέχει..

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλά κλείδωσε και το εντρυ πάντως.. 
> Μάλλον επειδή είναι η 50αρα.. Πιο πάνω ίσως ζοριζοταν λίγο.. Νομίζω μέχρι 100 αντέχει..


Το είχα για λίγες μέρες με 100αρα.

Δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Εκτός του ότι επειδή είναι 100αρες οι ethernet, έδινε περίπου 95mbps αντί για καθαρά 100.

----------


## denisvl

Καλησπέρα,
Εχουμε κανενα νέο για την καμπινα 446-427 ? . Ειναι ακριβως πισω από το μετρο Σεπολιων.

----------


## Iris07

446-427446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ210427Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑ23,7127538,001972ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 176, ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗΣ 214Β, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 145, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 149, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 147, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 156, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 154, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 160, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 158, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 34, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 36, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 37, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 39, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 45, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 43, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 41, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 165, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 163, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 24Α, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 31, ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ ΧΩΡΕΜΗ 80, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 174, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 172, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 153, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 168, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 157, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 159, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 24, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 26, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 167, ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗΣ 214, ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗΣ 212, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 151, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 170, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 161, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 29, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 25, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 23, ΓΕΡΑΚΙΟΥ 23-25, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 47, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 38, ΤΡΙΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΗ 40, ΑΜΦΙΑΡΑΟΥ 155WIND----------31/3/2019*Pending*
Καλησπέρα.

Σε αναμονή αναφέρει το τελευταίο πλάνο που έχουμε..

Θα το κοιτάς με διαθεσιμότητα σε Wind & Cosmote..
αν δε σε πάρει πρώτα η Wind κανένα τηλ..  :Cool:

----------


## macthanos

> Βρηκα και τα FTTH & FTTC
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Super!!!

----------


## Iris07

*Νέες καμπίνες στην περιοχή σας από την Wind στο πλαίσιο της 4ης ετήσιας ανάθεσης !*

- Λίγο υπομονή μόνο παιδιά..  :Cool: 

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/


446-142446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ142FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-243446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ243FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-308446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ308FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-314446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ314FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-327446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ327FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-342446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ342FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-348446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ348FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-349446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ349FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-350446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ350FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-362446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ362FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-364446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ364FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-365446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ365FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-385446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ385FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-386446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ386FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-390446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ390FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-393446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ393FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-394446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ394FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-451446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ451FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-464446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ464FTTH-GPON2023/Q1

----------


## ExCiZieR

Η στιγμη μεχρι να δεις το καφαο σου εκτος λιστας οτι δεν εχει παει για 2023, ...μια αιωνιοτητα.

----------


## Iris07

:Cool: 

Η λίστα εδώ δεν έχει τα παλιά καφάο, που έχουν ήδη ανακοινωθεί..
εάν είναι θα βγάλουν άλλη για τις καθυστερήσεις..

Πάντως το σκέφτομαι.. εάν αυτές οι ημερομηνίες μπορεί να επηρεάσουν και κάποια παλιά..  :Thinking: 

Ελπίζω όχι ιδιαίτερα, από την στιγμή που άρχισαν οι συνδέσεις..  :Thinking:

----------


## akiss

για όσους είμαστε από την πάνω πλευρά της δυρραχιου δεν βλέπω φως....

----------


## Iris07

Έχει βάλει VDSL και εκεί νομίζω..

Για ποιό καφάο λες ?

----------


## akiss

446-157 αυλωνος. απο τα πρωτα που μπηκαν πριν 2 χρονια περιπου.

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0117...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Fiestanik

Τα φώτα σας...μίλησα ξανά με Voda και μου είπαν οτι με αναβάθμιση σε 50άρα θα συγχρονίζω στα 37. Τους ρώτησα αν είναι απο καμπίνα wind και απάντησαν οτι είναι απο το Α/Κ.

Άραγε η Voda δεν θα μισθώσει γραμμές απο την καμπίνα της Wind που είναι πιο κοντά μου;

Τώρα συγχρονίζω στα: Actual Rate (Up/Down)	807/7231 kbps.

Να προχωρήσω στην αναβάθμιση λέτε;

----------


## AlexT544

Μπα δνε νομιζω να πιάνει καλα

----------


## LagSpike

@Fiestanik

Αν κρίνω από τα στατιστικά που έχεις ανεβάσει, με 24.3 attenuation είναι απλά ακατόρθωτο και πιο πολύ σε μπελάδες θα μπεις....

----------


## dimangelid

Γνωριζει κανείς σε τι φάση είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ που καλύπτει την Φοινίκης, σχεδόν στην διασταύρωση με την Δυρραχίου; Και αν θα είναι VDSL ή FTTH;

----------


## AlexT544

Ξερεις μηπως νούμερο η σε ποια οδο ακριβως ειναι

- - - Updated - - -

Iris07 μπορεις να μου πεις τι καμπίνα θα ειναι η 446-107 γιατι δεν την βρίσκω

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, μάλλον δεν είναι στις λίστες της EETT γιατί όπως φαίνεται είναι πολύ κοντά στο A/K..

https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...85!4d23.717472

Αυτή θα πάρει σύνδεση FTTH κάποια στιγμή..

Θα κοιτάς στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

για την διεύθυνση σου..

----------


## AlexT544

Μεχρι τωρα δινει νομιζω μεχρι 50

----------


## Iris07

> Γνωριζει κανείς σε τι φάση είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ που καλύπτει την Φοινίκης, σχεδόν στην διασταύρωση με την Δυρραχίου; 
> 
> *Και αν θα είναι VDSL ή FTTH*;


Δες εάν έχει μπει στον χάρτη..
http://fttxgr.eu/map

- - - Updated - - -




> Μεχρι τωρα δινει νομιζω μεχρι 50


Σου δίνουν σύνδεση *έως* 50 Mbps
με κύκλωμα που είναι στο A/K και όχι σε καμπίνα VDSL.

Έτσι κάνουν σε όσα καφάο OTE απέχουν καλωδιακή απόσταση έως 550 μέτρα από το A/K.

----------


## AlexT544

Iris ΟΟΟΟΟΤΑΝ βάλουν εκει ftth θα μπει καφαο η θα πηγαίνουμε απευθείας στοΑΚ 
ειδα οτι ειναι 200μ ευθεία απο το ΑΚ

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον θα μπει νέα καμπίνα FTTH σε κάποιο τυχαίο σημείο κάπου κοντά σου.

----------


## AlexT544

Αυτο ξερουμε περιπουυυυυυ ποτε θα γινει και απο ποιον πάροχο θα γινει ?

----------


## Iris07

> Τα φώτα σας...μίλησα ξανά με Voda και μου είπαν οτι με αναβάθμιση σε 50άρα θα συγχρονίζω στα 37. Τους ρώτησα αν είναι απο καμπίνα wind και απάντησαν οτι είναι απο το Α/Κ.
> 
> Άραγε η Voda δεν θα μισθώσει γραμμές απο την καμπίνα της Wind που είναι πιο κοντά μου;
> Τώρα συγχρονίζω στα: Actual Rate (Up/Down)	807/7231 kbps.
> 
> Να προχωρήσω στην αναβάθμιση λέτε;


Και εγώ λέω καλύτερα να περιμένεις, γιατί μερικές φορές αργεί να πάρει συνδέσεις από την Wind η Vodafone..

Οπότε όταν έρθει η ώρα θα δεις τι θα γίνει, και τι θα κάνεις..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτο ξερουμε περιπουυυυυυ ποτε θα γινει και απο ποιον πάροχο θα γινει ?


Το πότε δυστυχώς δεν το ξέρουμε..
δεν βγαίνουν ημερομηνίες κάπου γι' αυτά τα έργα..

Ως συνήθως τα έργα κοντά στο A/K τα κάνει ο πάροχος που έκανε και τα άλλα έργα στην περιοχή.. 
δηλαδή Wind..

Στο sfbb θα δεις μετά ποιοι πάροχοι θα βγάλουν πακέτα για να πάρεις..

----------


## AlexT544

Εγω Cosmote εχω και δεν ξαναλλαζω 
Αλλα θα περιμένω οοοσοο και να παρει

----------


## Iris07

Και εγώ θα έμενα Cosmote..
Μόλις τελειώσει τα έργα η Wind εκεί και η Cosmote θα δώσει αμέσως συνδέσεις..

----------


## AlexT544

Πιστεύεις οτι αν βαλω VDSL 50 θα πιάνω καλα μετακομίζω  στην οδο Ισμηνης και Βόσπορου και ΟΤΕ λεει οτι θα πιάνει καλα

- - - Updated - - -

Δλδ επειδη ειναι δίπλα στο ΑΚ θα δωσει αμέσως ftth

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. καλά φαίνονται τα στοιχεία!

Ναι, μάλλον θα δοκίμαζα να βάλω και εγώ!  :Wink: 

δεδομένου ότι δεν ξέρεις πότε θα γίνουν τα έργα, 
και με το ότι μία σύνδεση FTTH μπορεί να πάρει κάτι μήνες μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί, με την εγκατάσταση στον χώρο σου..

----------


## dimangelid

> Δες εάν έχει μπει στον χάρτη..
> http://fttxgr.eu/map
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω δει από ποιο ΚΑΦΑΟ παίρνει το κτίριο. Είναι σε έναν πελάτη μου και δεν είναι εύκολο να μάθω ακριβώς. Κοντά στην διασταύρωση Δυρραχίου και Φοινίκης, βλέπω δύο ΚΑΦΑΟ:

1) https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00274...7i16384!8i8192 που μου φαίνεται και το πιο λογικό να παίρνει από εκεί, καθώς το κτίριο είναι σχεδόν δίπλα στην διασταύρωση Φοινίκης και Δυρραχίου

2) https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00183...7i16384!8i8192

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξερεις μηπως νούμερο η σε ποια οδο ακριβως ειναι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Έχω απαντήσει με λεπτομέρειες στο post του *Iris07*  :Wink:

----------


## GraveDigger

> Καλησπέρα,
> Εχουμε κανενα νέο για την καμπινα 446-427 ? . Ειναι ακριβως πισω από το μετρο Σεπολιων.


Ακόμα τίποτα. Στην ίδια είμαι κι εγώ, Αμφιαράου & Γερακίου. Και με όσους έχω μιλήσει στην Wind (και τεχνικούς και πωλητές) δεν έχουν εκτίμηση διαθεσιμότητας. Μου λένε πως θα με ενημερώσουν από τμήμα marketing όταν πλησιάζει η ώρα μιας και είμαι ήδη πελάτης Wind. Επί του παρόντος μου προτείνουν μόνο να μεταβώ σε Wind One, αλλά δεν θέλω να μετατρέψω κανένα F2G σε συμβόλαιο. Το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι λίγο καλύτερη ταχύτητα διότι όταν δουλεύω με τηλε-εργασία αναγκάζω τους υπόλοιπους στο σπίτι να μην χρησιμοποιούν πολύ internet π.χ. να βλέπουν μόνο επίγεια κανάλια στο Wind Vision.

Στην ουσία ίσως δεν μου φταίει το bandwidth αλλά το ping (ή κάτι που έχει να κάνει με τον χρόνο) διότι όταν κάνω μια κλήση VoIP διαπιστώνω πως η πληροφορία έρχεται αλλά ορισμένες φορές υπάρχει καθυστέρηση και αναγκάζομαι να βάλω τον συνομιλητή σε αναμονή για 1" ώστε να "συγχρονίσει" και πάλι. Ελπίζω με το fiber όταν έρθει να μην αντιμετωπίζω πλέον τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## denisvl

Γειτονές είμαστε. Και εγω  Αμφιαράου & Γερακίου......
Και εγω έχω θέμα με την τηλεεργασία και δεν πιάζει και καλά το 4G ουτε Vodafone Ουτε Cosmote

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η λίστα εδώ δεν έχει τα παλιά καφάο, που έχουν ήδη ανακοινωθεί..
> εάν είναι θα βγάλουν άλλη για τις καθυστερήσεις..
> 
> Πάντως το σκέφτομαι.. εάν αυτές οι ημερομηνίες μπορεί να επηρεάσουν και κάποια παλιά.. 
> 
> Ελπίζω όχι ιδιαίτερα, από την στιγμή που άρχισαν οι συνδέσεις..


Αν επηρεάσουν και πάμε για q1 2023... 
Τι καλό Πάσχα που έλεγα; Και καλά επόμενα Χριστούγεννα θα κάνουμε.. 
Και θα περιμένουμε τα φώτα.. *Όχι των οπτικών ινών ε.. Για να μη μπερδευομαστε..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## soylis

Παιδιά καλημέρα 

Εγώ είμαι ακαδημία πλάτωνος και σήμερα παρέλαβα το router της wind για vdsl επιτέλους 

Λογικά μέχρι την Παρασκευή μπορεί κ να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί vdsl 50

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.

Ωραία, αναμένουμε εντυπώσεις πως πάει η γραμμή!  :Smile:

----------


## junior147

Εγώ δεν μιλάω αναμμένο την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής. 
Έχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό. 100αρη πρόγραμμα. 
Όταν μπει με το καλό θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες

----------


## ExCiZieR

Το πρωι περαστικος απο Χειμαρας και Δραμας γωνια ειδα συνεργειο Ζευξης και μετρουσανε.

----------


## AlexT544

Επειδη μένω στην Χειμάρρα που ήτανε στο κατω στο φρεάτιο η στο καφαο ?

----------


## macthanos

> Ακόμα τίποτα. Στην ίδια είμαι κι εγώ, Αμφιαράου & Γερακίου. Και με όσους έχω μιλήσει στην Wind (και τεχνικούς και πωλητές) δεν έχουν εκτίμηση διαθεσιμότητας. Μου λένε πως θα με ενημερώσουν από τμήμα marketing όταν πλησιάζει η ώρα μιας και είμαι ήδη πελάτης Wind. Επί του παρόντος μου προτείνουν μόνο να μεταβώ σε Wind One, αλλά δεν θέλω να μετατρέψω κανένα F2G σε συμβόλαιο. Το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι λίγο καλύτερη ταχύτητα διότι όταν δουλεύω με τηλε-εργασία αναγκάζω τους υπόλοιπους στο σπίτι να μην χρησιμοποιούν πολύ internet π.χ. να βλέπουν μόνο επίγεια κανάλια στο Wind Vision.
> 
> Στην ουσία ίσως δεν μου φταίει το bandwidth αλλά το ping (ή κάτι που έχει να κάνει με τον χρόνο) διότι όταν κάνω μια κλήση VoIP διαπιστώνω πως η πληροφορία έρχεται αλλά ορισμένες φορές υπάρχει καθυστέρηση και αναγκάζομαι να βάλω τον συνομιλητή σε αναμονή για 1" ώστε να "συγχρονίσει" και πάλι. Ελπίζω με το fiber όταν έρθει να μην αντιμετωπίζω πλέον τέτοια προβλήματα.


Σίγουρα ρε φίλε δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί σε εσένα. Εγώ είμαι Τριανταφυλλοπουλου και Χατζηαποστόλου και ήδη είμαι ευτυχής καθώς απoλαμβάνω τo fiber 100

----------


## GregoirX23

Ονειρεμένο attainable...  :Worthy:

----------


## AlexT544

Iris αποτι βλεπω η βοσπορου θα παρει VDSL απο το καφαο 446-107

----------


## ExCiZieR

> Επειδη μένω στην Χειμάρρα που ήτανε στο κατω στο φρεάτιο η στο καφαο ?


Ειμουνα βιαστικος με το αυτοκινητο, τους ειδα κατω απο το πεζοδρομιο πανω στο δρομο, 99% φρεατιο.
edit εκει στο βελακι στο κεντρο.:

----------


## akiss

Έχει συνεργείο τώρα, στην Αυλώνος και Καλαμά. Σταμάτησα και τους ρώτησα, και μου είπαν οτι μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα θα είναι όλες ενεργοποιημένες γιατί πρέπει να τελειώνουν με την περιοχή.

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Codehack

> Έχει συνεργείο τώρα, στην Αυλώνος και Καλαμά. Σταμάτησα και τους ρώτησα, και μου είπαν οτι μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα θα είναι όλες ενεργοποιημένες γιατί πρέπει να τελειώνουν με την περιοχή.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i13312!8i6656


Αυτο αναρωτιέμαι αν περιλαμβάνει και τις FTTH καμπίνες μιας και μέχρι στιγμής, από όσο ξέρω, δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει καμία απολύτως.

----------


## Serj7

Εγώ που είμαι πάντως πάνω από το μετρό στην Κρέοντος φτου φτου φυσάει το 50αρι!!!

----------


## Iris07

> Έχει συνεργείο τώρα, στην Αυλώνος και Καλαμά. Σταμάτησα και τους ρώτησα, και μου είπαν οτι μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα θα είναι όλες ενεργοποιημένες γιατί πρέπει να τελειώνουν με την περιοχή.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i13312!8i6656


Μακάρι για να έρθουν και από εμάς μετά..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ που είμαι πάντως πάνω από το μετρό στην Κρέοντος φτου φτου φυσάει το 50αρι!!!


Μην ξεχνάτε να αλλάζετε το προφίλ σας, όσοι έχετε βάλει VDSL!  :Cool:

----------


## Serj7

> Μακάρι για να έρθουν και από εμάς μετά.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάτε να αλλάζετε το προφίλ σας, όσοι έχετε βάλει VDSL!



Τι εννοείς για βοηθησε μας !!! Χαχαχ

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ στο φόρουμ που λέει..

_Τύπος    ADSL2+
Ταχύτητα    8192/1024
ISP    Cosmote_ 

 :Razz:

----------


## Serj7

Χαχαχαχ εντάξει !!!

----------


## panos7

Φιλιππουπόλεως από 45 και κάτω τίποτα ακόμα...
Έχει μιλήσει κάποιος με Wind;
Εγώ είμαι στη Vodafone και μου είπανε να ξαναδοκιμάσω σε 1 μήνα.

----------


## Iris07

Για FTTH ή VDSL πας ?

----------


## Fiestanik

> Εγώ που είμαι πάντως πάνω από το μετρό στην Κρέοντος φτου φτου φυσάει το 50αρι!!!


Έβαλες Wind ή με Cosmote;

----------


## panos7

> Για FTTH ή VDSL πας ?


Έχουν φέρει οπτική μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. 
Λεω για αρχή να παω με VDSL.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL, αφού βάλανε για εσένα καμπίνα FTTH..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μακάρι για να έρθουν και από εμάς μετά.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάτε να αλλάζετε το προφίλ σας, όσοι έχετε βάλει VDSL!


Ποια εσάς; Εσείς δεν είστε κοντά στα τελειώματα; Εδώ να έρθουν!!! Επειγόντως...

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ μιλάω για το συνεργείο που περνάει τις οπτικές..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Οκ.. 
Αλλά όποιο συνεργείο και αν είναι ας έρθει να τελειώνουμε νωρίτερα.. Έστω τα κάτω Πετράλωνα.. Για να παίρνουμε σειρά εμείς.. 
Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε.. Όλα τα χέρια είναι ευπρόσδεκτα..  :Smile:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Οκ.. 
> Αλλά όποιο συνεργείο και αν είναι ας έρθει να τελειώνουμε νωρίτερα.. Έστω τα κάτω Πετράλωνα.. Για να παίρνουμε σειρά εμείς.. 
> Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε.. Όλα τα χέρια είναι ευπρόσδεκτα..


Το λογικό πάντως φίλε Gregoir είναι να έρθουν σε μένα που είναι δίπλα κυριολεκτικά...  :Laughing: 

Πιστεύω ότι τώρα που πήραν φόρα θα γίνει πανικός (φτου φτου μην τους ματιάξουμε...)

----------


## Serj7

> Έβαλες Wind ή με Cosmote;


Cosmote!!

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά Αυτή τη στιγμή cosmote έχει σκάψει όλη την Δυρραχίου και βάζω έναν χοντρό σωλήνα με καλώδια μέσα
Είναι σίγουρα CSMOTE !!!!!!

----------


## GPxr

Cosmote είναι, έχουν βάλει και χαρτιά για 3ήμερες εργασίες από χθες. Μέχρι τις 8 ήταν η μπετονιέρα και έριχνε τσιμέντο.

----------


## AlexT544

ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΥΟΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ
ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΑ ΣΕΠΟΛΙΑ VDSL & FTTH

----------


## Iris07

Μπαα.. μη το δένεις κόμπο.. έτσι το είπανε..
Αποκλείεται να ξέρει η Cosmote τι ακριβώς θα κάνει η Wind..  :Cool: 

Aκόμη και η Wind δεν έχει βάλει ημερομηνίες στο πλάνο της που είδαμε, για όλες τις καμπίνες της..  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Λογικο
παντως οπτικες ινες περανε μεσα στους σωληνες
Γιαυτο ειμαι σιογυροσ

- - - Updated - - -

ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΕς ΟΙ ΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ WIND ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΦΑΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΦΡΕΑΤΙΑ

----------


## ivamvako

Οντως περναει η Cosmote οπτικη ινα στη Δυρραχίου αλλα υποθετω εχει να κανει με καποιο συγκεκριμενο εταιρικο πελατη της για τον οποιον περναει την γραμμη.

Δεν εχει να κανει μαλλον με την καλυψη με οπτικες της περιοχης που ειναι υπευθυνη η Wind

----------


## GPxr

> Οντως περναει η Cosmote οπτικη ινα στη Δυρραχίου αλλα υποθετω εχει να κανει με καποιο συγκεκριμενο εταιρικο πελατη της για τον οποιον περναει την γραμμη.
> 
> Δεν εχει να κανει μαλλον με την καλυψη με οπτικες της περιοχης που ειναι υπευθυνη η Wind


Και εγώ αυτή την άποψη έχω, μιας και έχει περάσει αρκετές καμπίνες χωρίς διακλάδωση.

----------


## TNTnd

Σήμερα δεν έχουμε ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο από τις 10 . Με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει θέμα και αναμένουμε 1-3 μέρες για αποκατάσταση . Τους λέω εναλλακτική για να μην μείνουμε χωρίς , μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει . Ωραία....

----------


## Iris07

Είναι καλό να έχεις σταθερή και κινητή στον ίδιο πάροχο, 
ώστε όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να σου δίνουν δωρεάν Data στο κινητό..

H Cosmote το κάνει..

----------


## sgatz

> Οντως περναει η Cosmote οπτικη ινα στη Δυρραχίου αλλα υποθετω εχει να κανει με καποιο συγκεκριμενο εταιρικο πελατη της για τον οποιον περναει την γραμμη.
> 
> Δεν εχει να κανει μαλλον με την καλυψη με οπτικες της περιοχης που ειναι υπευθυνη η Wind


Είδα ότι μια γραμμή κατέληξε στην Αψού στο κτίριο της ΔΕΗ. Τώρα αυτή στην Δυρραχίου δεν ξέρω.

----------


## AlexT544

1. Πέρασα με το αυτοκίνητο και ειδα οτι το καλωδιο ενα μέρος του καταλήγει στο φρεάτιο της wind και το αλλο στο φρεατιο
του του ΟΤΕ 
2. Δεν γινεται να ειναι εταιρικός πελάτης και να εχουν σκάψει σχεδόν ολη την Δυρραχίου γιατι αν δείτε σήμερα σκάψαν ακομα πιο κατω φτάσαν μεχρι το HERC το καταστημα

----------


## sgatz

Σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο. Μακάρι να υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον και να μπει και ο ΟΤΕ. Το θέμα είναι ότι τι νόημα έχουν οι αναθέσεις τότε;
Μπορεί να είναι και χαζή η απορία μου βέβαια.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για την ενημέρωση γείτονα

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είναι καλό να έχεις σταθερή και κινητή στον ίδιο πάροχο, 
> ώστε όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να σου δίνουν δωρεάν Data στο κινητό..
> 
> H Cosmote το κάνει..


Ολοι οι πάροχοι το κάνουν.. Πλην της νόβα που δεν έχει τρόπο να το δώσει.. 
Αν και θα είναι για λίγο καιρό ακόμα αυτό.. Μέχρι να ενωθεί με τη wind..

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο για αυτό που κάνει η κοτε μάλλον αφορά υποδομή για δική της χρήση Ή δικό της πελάτη.. Τώρα αν δεν είναι για κάτι από τα παραπάνω νομίζω ότι δεν απαγορεύεται από κάπου να βάλει απλή καμπίνα vdsl, μη vectoring, H ftth ακόμα και αν έχει άλλος πάροχος την ανάθεση για τη περιοχή.. Κάνω λάθος; Iris? 
Κάπου είχαμε δει καμπίνες από 2 παρόχους δίπλα δίπλα.. Αθήνα ήταν; Δεν θυμάμαι.. 

Btw και σε εμάς εδώ έκανε κάτι αντίστοιχα έργα η κοτε αλλά μάλλον δεν μας αφορούσε.. Ήταν κάτι δικό τους.. Τα έργα τα έκανε μπροστά από δημοτικό κτήριο οπότε κάτι με αυτό θα έπαιζε μάλλον.. 

Για εμάς παίδες είναι η wind.. Δε νομίζω να μας κάτσει λαχείο να ενδιαφερθούν 2 πάροχοι μαζί...

----------


## AlexT544

Γίνετε να ζητήσω από τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει μοναδικά σε εμένα οπτική ίνα????

----------


## Iris07

> Γίνετε να ζητήσω από τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει μοναδικά σε εμένα οπτική ίνα????


Βεβαίως.. μισθωμένη ιδιωτική οπτική ίνα..
με πανάκριβη τιμή!!  :Cool: 

Από 10 Mbps έως 1 Gbps..
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/business/g...et_access.html

----------


## GraveDigger

> Σίγουρα ρε φίλε δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί σε εσένα. Εγώ είμαι Τριανταφυλλοπουλου και Χατζηαποστόλου και ήδη είμαι ευτυχής καθώς απoλαμβάνω τo fiber 100
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232343


Το επιβεβαίωσα ξανά εχθές με την Wind, παρόλο που και στο https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...otita-diktiou/ λέει πως έχω δυνατότητα μόνο μέχρι 24Mbps, τους άφησα και το τηλέφωνό μου. Όταν με κάλεσαν δεν το πρόλαβα οπότε τους κάλεσα εγώ και το επιβεβαίωσα, δυστυχώς δεν έχουν ιδέα πότε θα είναι χρονικά διαθέσιμο. Στην συνέχεια βέβαια μου έκαναν αναπάντητες ανά μία ώρα και ψιλομετάνιωσα που τους είχα αφήσει το τηλέφωνό μου για να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου!

----------


## macthanos

> Το επιβεβαίωσα ξανά εχθές με την Wind, παρόλο που και στο https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...otita-diktiou/ λέει πως έχω δυνατότητα μόνο μέχρι 24Mbps, τους άφησα και το τηλέφωνό μου. Όταν με κάλεσαν δεν το πρόλαβα οπότε τους κάλεσα εγώ και το επιβεβαίωσα, δυστυχώς δεν έχουν ιδέα πότε θα είναι χρονικά διαθέσιμο. Στην συνέχεια βέβαια μου έκαναν αναπάντητες ανά μία ώρα και ψιλομετάνιωσα που τους είχα αφήσει το τηλέφωνό μου για να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου!


Να τσεκάρεις συνέχεια. Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τις γιορτές θα έχουν δώσει γραμμή!

----------


## sgatz

Εδώ ακόμα δεν έχουν πάρει νούμερο οι καμπίνες σε εμένα... Από την ώρα που θα πάρουν πόσο καιρό μετά δίνεται για λειτουργία?
Γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι αφού δεν έχει νούμερο δεν είναι σε φάση δοκιμών ήδη σωστά;
Η καμπίνα μου είναι η 440

----------


## Iris07

Λογικά την ετοιμάζουν..

----------


## soylis

Καλησπέρα 

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα από wind vdsl 50

----------


## AlexT544

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα από wind vdsl 50


Ανεβασε στατιστικα απο το ρουτερ σου
Παρεπιπτοντως πιο σου εδωσαν το ZTE η το ZYXEL??

----------


## soylis

Είναι το Zyxel

----------


## AlexT544

στειλε σκρινσοτ αυτα που λεει λιγο πιο κατω που λεει 50000/5493 η κατι παρομοιο

----------


## soylis

Αυτό μόνο δείχνει το οποίο μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί και η τηλεφωνία έδειχνε 96 στο download και 36 up

----------


## AlexT544

Εχει παρατηρηθει οτι μεχρι η wind να κανει πληρη ενεργοποιηση της vdsl πιανει οτι πιανει το καφαο δλδ την αφηνουν ακλειδωτη μεχρι να γινει ενεργοποιηση
Τα στατιστικα σου ειναι αριστα απο αποψη ταχυτητας!!

- - - Updated - - -

Σε ποια οδο εισαι??
Δινει εκει που εισαι 200 η μεχρ ι 100???

- - - Updated - - -

Εισαι πολυ τυχερος σε σχεση με εμενα που ζοριζομαι με το 14

----------


## sgatz

Και γενικά όποιος φίλος ενεργοποιηθεί ας γράφει οδό να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς αν γίνεται

----------


## soylis

Στο site της wind λέει μέχρι 200

Οδός θηναιας

----------


## macthanos

> Και γενικά όποιος φίλος ενεργοποιηθεί ας γράφει οδό να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς αν γίνεται


Αν δεις και πιο πάνω γράφω εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες ότι έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση και είμαι ήδη κάτοχος fiber 100 στην οδό Τριανταφυλλοπουλου! Προχωράνε οι ενεργοποιήσεις και πιστεύω -όπως μου είχε πει και ένας τεχνικός- ότι μέχρι τις γιορτές θα έχουν δωθεί οι γραμμές..!

----------


## AlexT544

> Αν δεις και πιο πάνω γράφω εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες ότι έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση και είμαι ήδη κάτοχος fiber 100 στην οδό Τριανταφυλλοπουλου! Προχωράνε οι ενεργοποιήσεις και πιστεύω -όπως μου είχε πει και ένας τεχνικός- ότι μέχρι τις γιορτές θα έχουν δωθεί οι γραμμές..!



VDSL σίγουρα αμφιβάλλω όμως για FTTH

----------


## sgatz

> Αν δεις και πιο πάνω γράφω εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες ότι έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση και είμαι ήδη κάτοχος fiber 100 στην οδό Τριανταφυλλοπουλου! Προχωράνε οι ενεργοποιήσεις και πιστεύω -όπως μου είχε πει και ένας τεχνικός- ότι μέχρι τις γιορτές θα έχουν δωθεί οι γραμμές..!


Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ γείτονα για την ενημέρωση. Ελπίζω να επιβεβαιωθεί η απάντηση που έλαβες!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είναι το Zyxel


Αν δεν δείχνει τίποτα άλλο όπως attenuation, noise margin κλπ κλπ, θα είναι ένα ακόμα από τα καρα-κλειδωμενα ρούτερ που δίνει η wind.. Μαζί και κάποιο thomson-technicolor που δεν έδειχνε σχεδόν τίποτα σχετικά με τη γραμμή.. Λίγα πράγματα δλδ.. 
Να τα βάζετε παιδιά να ξέρουμε ποια ρούτερ να αποφεύγουμε..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό μόνο δείχνει το οποίο μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί και η τηλεφωνία έδειχνε 96 στο download και 36 up


Αν πατήσεις πάνω στο εικονίδιο δεν βγάζει του άλλο ε; Η κάπου αλλού στο ρούτερ;

----------


## junior147

Μου ήρθε μήνυμα από την wind να βάλω τον εξοπλισμό και αύριο Τετάρτη είναι η μέρα της ενεργοποίησης για 100αρα !!! 

Κούμπωσα και εγώ το zyxel και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν δείχνει και πάρα πολλά σε στατιστικά πέραν τους κλειδώματος ( έστω και του ADSL που είμαι ακόμα )

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μου ήρθε μήνυμα από την wind να βάλω τον εξοπλισμό και αύριο Τετάρτη είναι η μέρα της ενεργοποίησης για 100αρα !!! 
> 
> Κούμπωσα και εγώ το zyxel και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν δείχνει και πάρα πολλά σε στατιστικά πέραν τους κλειδώματος ( έστω και του ADSL που είμαι ακόμα )


Να σου πω.. Εσύ δεν είσαι που έχεις βάλει και τον wisp; Η κάνω λάθος; 
Θα τα κρατήσεις κ τα 2;

----------


## Iris07

> Μου ήρθε μήνυμα από την wind να βάλω τον εξοπλισμό και αύριο Τετάρτη είναι η μέρα της ενεργοποίησης για 100αρα !!! 
> Κούμπωσα και εγώ το zyxel και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν δείχνει και πάρα πολλά σε στατιστικά πέραν τους κλειδώματος ( έστω και του ADSL που είμαι ακόμα )


Άντε με το καλό!  :Wink: 
Περιμένουμε νεότερα..

----------


## ChriZ

> Μου ήρθε μήνυμα από την wind να βάλω τον εξοπλισμό και αύριο Τετάρτη είναι η μέρα της ενεργοποίησης για 100αρα !!! 
> 
> Κούμπωσα και εγώ το zyxel και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν δείχνει και πάρα πολλά σε στατιστικά πέραν τους κλειδώματος ( έστω και του ADSL που είμαι ακόμα )


Νομίζω το Zyxel λέει στην αρχική σελίδα στο status και τα attainable, αλλιώς σίγουρα τα γράφει στο connection log αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## REDODIN7

> Αν δεις και πιο πάνω γράφω εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες ότι έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση και είμαι ήδη κάτοχος fiber 100 στην οδό Τριανταφυλλοπουλου! Προχωράνε οι ενεργοποιήσεις και πιστεύω -όπως μου είχε πει και ένας τεχνικός- ότι μέχρι τις γιορτές θα έχουν δωθεί οι γραμμές..!


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται εσύ Τριανταφυλλόπουλου να έχεις και εγώ Λέανδρου στα 200 μέτρα να μην έχω τι σχεδιασμός είναι αυτός.

----------


## ChriZ

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται εσύ Τριανταφυλλόπουλου να έχεις και εγώ Λέανδρου στα 200 μέτρα να μην έχω τι σχεδιασμός είναι αυτός.


Προφανώς παίρνεις από άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ

----------


## junior147

> Να σου πω.. Εσύ δεν είσαι που έχεις βάλει και τον wisp; Η κάνω λάθος; 
> Θα τα κρατήσεις κ τα 2;


Ναι εγώ είμαι. 
Όχι έχω ενημερώσει ήδη ότι αυτός θα ήταν ο τελευταίος μήνας, αφού δεν έχω συμβόλαιο !! 
Σε γενικές γραμμές από τους συγκεντρωμένους εμεινα πααααρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται εσύ Τριανταφυλλόπουλου να έχεις και εγώ Λέανδρου στα 200 μέτρα να μην έχω τι σχεδιασμός είναι αυτός.


Απλά, σε ένα φρεάτιο να μην έχουν περάσει όλες τις οπτικές ίνες, και δεν μπορούν να δώσουν συνδέσεις όλα τα καφάο που είναι πάνω σε αυτό το "παρακλάδι" του βασικού κορμού με τις οπτικές,

ακόμη και 1-3 καφάο που είναι πάνω σε μία γραμμή..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι εγώ είμαι. 
> Όχι έχω ενημερώσει ήδη ότι αυτός θα ήταν ο τελευταίος μήνας, αφού δεν έχω συμβόλαιο !! 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές από τους συγκεντρωμένους εμεινα πααααρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.


Καλά, ναι, δεν έλεγα για το αν έμεινες ευχαριστημένος η όχι.. 
Απλά ήθελα να δω αν θα τα κράταγες κ τα 2.. 
Ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει στην εταιρεία; Η κεραία λέω.. Θα την πάρουν; 
Γιατί στη sky νομίζω δεν πληρώνεις τοποθέτηση αλλά τον εξοπλισμό κ σου μένει μετά αν διακόψεις.. 
Αλλά εκεί υπάρχει κ δέσμευση.. 
Εσύ εκεί που ήσουν δεν είχες ε;

----------


## soylis

Με το Zyxel το Log του ειναι τα παρακατω



near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 54998[/B][/B] kbps
near-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end interleaved channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end fast channel bit rate: 5495 kbps


Downstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin downstream: 16.0 dB
output power upstream: -2.2 dbm
attenuation downstream: 8.3 dB

Upstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin upstream: 31.1 dB
output power downstream: 10.6 dbm
attenuation upstream: 0.1 dB

----------


## GregoirX23

Άρα φαίνονται..  :One thumb up:

----------


## soylis

Πως σας φαίνεται  η γραμμή ;

----------


## AlexT544

Κανένα νέο για WIND FTTH ΣΕΠΟΛΙΑ
ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ:446-420

----------


## DoSMaN

Πάντως εκεί κοντά στην Αγ. Μελετίου, τα έργα έχουν σταματήσει για κάποιο λόγο και είναι έτσι κανά μήνα περίπου...

Τρώω πολύ μποτιλιάρισμα για να πάω σπίτι, χώρια τα μπινελίκια που τρώνε αυτοί που πάνε να περάσουν κάθετα τις γραμμές από την κάτω μεριά γιατί δεν σταματάνε στο ΣΤΟΠ που έχει εκεί...

Αλλά γενικά στην Κων/πόλεως είναι χάλια τα πράγματα από χώματα, λάσπες και έργα που δεν τα έχουν ολοκληρώσει...

----------


## Iris07

Ααα.. ποιός τα κάνει αυτά ??  :Cool: 

Που είναι η ErgoMak..

Το πρωί σκάβει.. το απόγευμα ρίχνει τσιμέντο και σκουπίζει..
και την άλλη μέρα το πρωί ρίχνει την άσφαλτο!

----------


## macthanos

> Απλά, σε ένα φρεάτιο να μην έχουν περάσει όλες τις οπτικές ίνες, και δεν μπορούν να δώσουν συνδέσεις όλα τα καφάο που είναι πάνω σε αυτό το "παρακλάδι" του βασικού κορμού με τις οπτικές,
> 
> ακόμη και 1-3 καφάο που είναι πάνω σε μία γραμμή..


Εγώ παίρνω από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind που είναι Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλλοπούλου. Αποκλείεται στη Λεάνδρου να παίρνεις από την Τριανταφυλλοπούλου...

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται εσύ Τριανταφυλλόπουλου να έχεις και εγώ Λέανδρου στα 200 μέτρα να μην έχω τι σχεδιασμός είναι αυτός.


Εγώ παίρνω από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind που είναι Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλλοπούλου. Αποκλείεται ή μάλλον αποκλείεται στη Λεάνδρου να παίρνεις από την Τριανταφυλλοπούλου...

----------


## AlexT544

Μενω σητν χειμαρρας στα 300 μετρα εχει Vdsl καφαο ενεργοποιημενο στην οδο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩς 56 και εγω παλευω ακομα με το ADSL2+ 
Ελεος πια αυτη η wind
Τι ζηταω, μια 50αρα μονο

----------


## Codehack

> Σημερα στην οδο Χειμαρρας ενεργοποιησαν 100αρα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231818Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231819
> Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας γραφει Το αιτημα πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο





> Μενω σητν χειμαρρας στα 300 μετρα εχει Vdsl καφαο ενεργοποιημενο στην οδο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥΠΟΛΕΩς 56 και εγω παλευω ακομα με το ADSL2+ 
> Ελεος πια αυτη η wind
> Τι ζηταω, μια 50αρα μονο


Δεν σου είχαν ενεργοποιήσει 100άρα από αυτήν την καμπίνα;

----------


## AlexT544

Οχι μου ειχαν βαλει υποτιθεμενη 100αρα 
 δεν ξερω πως και την εβγαλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο γιατι επιανε χαλια
Γινεται να του ζητησω να βαλω 50 απο το καφαο αυτο στην φιλιππουπολεως ???

ΗΤΑΝ Μαλλον στα πρωτα σταδια και ειχε προβλημα 
τωρα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν 2ωρες και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι 24αρα δινει της ειπα για το καφαο 
και η κοπελα δεν ηξερε και μου ειπε να παρω ξανααυριο

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Πάντως εκεί κοντά στην Αγ. Μελετίου, τα έργα έχουν σταματήσει για κάποιο λόγο και είναι έτσι κανά μήνα περίπου...
> 
> Τρώω πολύ μποτιλιάρισμα για να πάω σπίτι, χώρια τα μπινελίκια που τρώνε αυτοί που πάνε να περάσουν κάθετα τις γραμμές από την κάτω μεριά γιατί δεν σταματάνε στο ΣΤΟΠ που έχει εκεί...
> 
> Αλλά γενικά στην Κων/πόλεως είναι χάλια τα πράγματα από χώματα, λάσπες και έργα που δεν τα έχουν ολοκληρώσει...


Έργα ΕΥΔΑΠ εκεί, καμία σχέση με οπτικές. Γενικά έχουμε καταντήσει εργοτάξιο που δεν ξέρουμε πλέον ποιος κανει τι.  :Razz: 

Πάντως μακάρι να έχουμε έστω και στο Q1 του 2022 FTTH. Εγώ έχω θέμα με τον χαλκό από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στην πολυκατοικία, οπότε το VDSL δεν θα μου προσφέρει κάτι πέρα από αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## macthanos

> Οχι μου ειχαν βαλει υποτιθεμενη 100αρα 
>  δεν ξερω πως και την εβγαλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο γιατι επιανε χαλια
> Γινεται να του ζητησω να βαλω 50 απο το καφαο αυτο στην φιλιππουπολεως ???
> 
> ΗΤΑΝ Μαλλον στα πρωτα σταδια και ειχε προβλημα 
> τωρα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν 2ωρες και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι 24αρα δινει της ειπα για το καφαο 
> και η κοπελα δεν ηξερε και μου ειπε να παρω ξανααυριο


Φίλε μου, τον αριθμό βρογχου να της πεις. Μόνο έτσι θα ξέρει και αυτή με ακρίβεια αν υποστηρίζεσαι για 100αρα!

----------


## sgatz

Αμφιαράου και Αψού στην 440 είναι τώρα η Ζευξις και ρώτησα τον τεχνικό.
Μου είπε ότι κάνουν τις κολλήσεις και θα την δώσουν για δοκιμαστικά και το αργότερο εντός διμήνου θα δοθεί προς επίσημη λειτουργία.
Τι είναι αυτές οι κολλήσεις? Έρχεται και ο ΟΤΕ μετά ή τελειώνουν σήμερα αυτοί και ξεκινά δοκιμαστικά η καμπίνα?

Iris07 τα φώτα σου pls !!!

----------


## Iris07

Απλά, ενώνουν τις οπτικές ίνες που πάνε από φρεάτιο σε φρεάτιο ή την καμπίνα της Wind μέσα σε ένα ειδικό Box..

Πάντως ευτυχώς που δουλεύουν και με τέτοιο καιρό!  :Cool: 

O OTE έχει να κάνει δουλειά απλά στο καφάο του, με το καλώδιο χαλκού..
(ή στο φρεάτιο του μπροστά στο καφάο του)

- - - Updated - - -

  

Ορίστε και 2 φώτο από σχετικές εργασίες με οπτικές ίνες σε φρεάτιο..

- - - Updated - - -

 

Και εδώ είναι το Box αυτό που το αφήνουν μέσα στο φρεάτιο..

----------


## sgatz

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Αυτοί δούλευαν στην καμπίνα όταν τους είδα. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα μαζί το κινητό να τραβήξω φωτογραφία.
Δεν είδα να πήγαν σε φρεάτιο αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι το φρεάτιο της 440 στην Αψού νομίζω ότι είναι Δυρραχίου και Σμόλικα στο Γρήγορη μπροστά.
Κι αυτά ξέρω τα τελείωσαν τέλος Οκτωβρίου στο φρεάτιο..
Τουλάχιστον φτάνουμε στο τέλος γιατί αν δεν ήταν ιδιόκτητο το σπίτι την είχα κάνει με ελαφρά

----------


## junior147

Επιτέλους !!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Γύρισα μια σπίτι από δουλειά έκανα ένα speedtest και ξανά έφυγα δεν πρόλαβα να κάτσω στον υπολογιστή να τα ανεβάσω από εκεί γι αυτό και η φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Iris07

Μιά χαρά!  :Wink: 
Άντε καλοδούλευτη!

Και στα δικά μας οι λεύτεροι!  :Laughing: 

* Μην ξεχάσεις να αλλάξεις και το προφίλ σου στο φόρουμ!  :Wink:

----------


## Eliaskat

Με γεια , και στα δικα μας....

----------


## Iris07

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Αυτοί δούλευαν στην καμπίνα όταν τους είδα. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα μαζί το κινητό να τραβήξω φωτογραφία.
> Δεν είδα να πήγαν σε φρεάτιο αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι το φρεάτιο της 440 στην Αψού νομίζω ότι είναι Δυρραχίου και Σμόλικα στο Γρήγορη μπροστά.
> Κι αυτά ξέρω τα τελείωσαν τέλος Οκτωβρίου στο φρεάτιο..
> Τουλάχιστον φτάνουμε στο τέλος γιατί αν δεν ήταν ιδιόκτητο το σπίτι την είχα κάνει με ελαφρά






Εδώ ένα βιντεάκι με τεχνικό του OTE που ενώνει οπτικές..

----------


## p0rt

Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσος χρόνος απαιτείται για την εγκατάσταση μιας καμπίνας; Οι καμπινες είναι έτοιμες και εγκαθίστανται ως έχουν; Σετάρονται κάπου αλλου και μεταφέρονται έτοιμες στο σημείο όπου θα εγκατασταθουν;

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. οι VDSL καμπίνες έχουν κάποιον εξοπλισμό όταν τις βάζουν στην βάση τους αλλά χρειάζεται κάποιος τεχνικός να φτιάξει κάποια πράγματα..
Σε μία μέρα τις φτιάχνουν..

Μετά όταν θα έρθουν σε αυτήν οι οπτικές ίνες και το καλώδιο από το καφάο του OTE, βάλε άλλη μία μέρα για να συνδεθούν..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...15#post6843915

----------


## GregoirX23

> Απλά, ενώνουν τις οπτικές ίνες που πάνε από φρεάτιο σε φρεάτιο ή την καμπίνα της Wind μέσα σε ένα ειδικό Box..
> 
> Πάντως ευτυχώς που δουλεύουν και με τέτοιο καιρό! 
> 
> O OTE έχει να κάνει δουλειά απλά στο καφάο του, με το καλώδιο χαλκού..
> (ή στο φρεάτιο του μπροστά στο καφάο του)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nice pics..

- - - Updated - - -




> Μιά χαρά! 
> Άντε καλοδούλευτη!
> 
> Και στα δικά μας οι λεύτεροι! 
> 
> * Μην ξεχάσεις να αλλάξεις και το προφίλ σου στο φόρουμ!


Thanks για το rotate..

- - - Updated - - -




> Χμμ.. οι VDSL καμπίνες έχουν κάποιον εξοπλισμό όταν τις βάζουν στην βάση τους αλλά χρειάζεται κάποιος τεχνικός να φτιάξει κάποια πράγματα..
> Σε μία μέρα τις φτιάχνουν..
> 
> Μετά όταν θα έρθουν σε αυτήν οι οπτικές ίνες και το καλώδιο από το καφάο του OTE, βάλε άλλη μία μέρα για να συνδεθούν..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...15#post6843915


Οι καμπίνες στο παραπάνω λινκ λιαζονται.. 
Από τότε βέβαια λογικά θα έχουν μπει στη θέση τους..

----------


## junior147

Αυτό που απολαμβάνω περισσότερο είναι το Tenda router που είχα πάρει από παλιά. 
WiFi 5G σε όλα τα δωμάτια και σε όλα δίνει τέρμα 100αρα. 

Και ένα βίντεο όπου και ο βασιλιάς πάει μόνος του  :Razz:

----------


## REDODIN7

> Προφανώς παίρνεις από άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ


 Ναι αυτό εννοείτε απλά πως γίνετε όταν πέρασαν της ίνες 200 μέτρα δίπλα να μην πέρασαν και σε εμάς στην τύχη περνάν με κλήρωση δεν υπάρχει σχεδιασμός.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ παίρνω από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind που είναι Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλλοπούλου. Αποκλείεται στη Λεάνδρου να παίρνεις από την Τριανταφυλλοπούλου...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ παίρνω από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind που είναι Χατζηαποστόλου και Τριανταφυλλοπούλου. Αποκλείεται ή μάλλον αποκλείεται στη Λεάνδρου να παίρνεις από την Τριανταφυλλοπούλου...


Ναι το ξέρω λογικά παίρνω από την καμπίνα που είναι Αμφιαράου και Λέανδρου εκεί έχει δύο καμπίνες μια καινούργια της wind στην παιδική χαρά και μια παλιά του ΟΤΕ απέναντι

----------


## Skoros

Γαλαξειδίου & Δαμβέργη περνάνε οπτικές στο φρεάτιο αυτή τη στιγμή. 

Είμαι βαθιά συγκινημένος :P

Ξέρουμε από τη στιγμή που θα τελειώσουν πόσο χρόνο θέλει περίπου για να κάνουμε τη μετάβαση στο σύγχρονο πολιτισμό?

----------


## Iris07

2-4 εβδομάδες, συνήθως..

----------


## ChriZ

> Ναι αυτό εννοείτε απλά πως γίνετε όταν πέρασαν της ίνες 200 μέτρα δίπλα να μην πέρασαν και σε εμάς στην τύχη περνάν με κλήρωση δεν υπάρχει σχεδιασμός.


Κοίτα και γω στον ίδιο παρανομαστή είμαι (ή μάλλον ήμουν γιατί τελικά η δικιά μου καμπίνα πάει για FTTH από το 2023). Παίρνω από το τελευταίο ΚΑΦΑΟ του Ιλιου πριν την Πετρούπολη (δηλαδή είμαι πολύ μακριά από το ΑΚ, άρα ταχύτητα γιοκ). Επιπλέον από το μπαλκόνι μου βλέπω καμπίνα Vectoring στα 25 μέτρα που αναβαθμίζει ΚΑΦΑΟ στα 40 μέτρα. Εγώ όμως παίρνω από άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟ στο πίσω στενο, που είναι στα 180 μέτρα.. Φαντάσου πως είχα νιώσει λοιπόν εγώ όταν είδα νέα καμπίνα μπροστά μου και μετά από έρευνα συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν ανήκω σε αυτήν... Και έλεγα και γω, τι στο καλό κλήρος ήταν και με άφησαν στην τύχη απέξω. Μετά από επιπλέον ψάξιμο ανακαλύπτω τελικά ότι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου ήταν στα επιλεγμένα για το UFBB από το '18 (το οποίο ακόμη δεν έχει ξεκινήσει..). Οπότε αυτό ήταν μια εξήγηση γιατί έμεινε έξω από το Vectoring
Θέλω να καταλήξω λοιπόν ότι σχεδιασμός σίγουρα υπάρχει. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζουμε τα κριτήρια εμείς δεν παει να πει ότι δεν υπάρχει..  :Wink:

----------


## alepoudiarhs

καλησπερα παιδια! εχουμε καμια εξελιξη για την καμπινα βασιλικων και αστρους?

----------


## Iris07

> Κοίτα και γω στον ίδιο παρανομαστή είμαι (ή μάλλον ήμουν γιατί τελικά η δικιά μου καμπίνα πάει για FTTH από το 2023)
> ....


Να σου πω την πιο τρελή ιστορία που μου έχει τύχει!  :Cool: 

Φίλος στον Χολαργό έχει ακριβώς απέναντι από την πόρτα του νέα καμπίνα VDSL της Cosmote..
Όταν αποφασίζει να βάλει VDSL του λένε ότι δεν μπορεί να βάλει..

Το ψάχνω και βλέπω ότι δεν παίρνει από αυτήν..
Άντε λέω δεν μπορεί θα παίρνει από την πιο μακριά..

Το ξαναψάχνω ούτε από την πιο μακριά έπαιρνε..
και τελικά μαθαίνει από τον OTE ότι η γραμμή του δεν ανήκει σε κανένα καφάο.. πάει κατ' ευθείαν στο A/K !!  :Blink: 
(Αυτός και 3 ακόμη διπλανές του πολυκατοικίες!)

Επειδή όμως ο OTE μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα..
μετά από λίγο καιρό ο OTE του βάζει νέα γραμμή και τον βάζει πάνω στην VDSL..  :Cool: 

Και τώρα ο OTE του φτιάχνει και καμπίνα για FTTH!  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Ρε παιδια πειτε μου λιγο κατι
Μιλησα πριν  2  ωρες με την wind και με την cosmote και μου λενε οτι μαλλον λεει η καμπινα δεν εχει ενργοποιηθει ωραια τους λεω τσεκαρετε την φιλλιπουπολεως 56 που ειναι το καφαο λεει εκει εχει διαθεσιμοτητα 
Τους λεω γιατι σε εμενα που ειμαι 300 μετρα δεν δινεται μου λεει δεν ξερουμε
Δεν βγαζω ακρη μαζι τους


https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME58MAE

----------


## Iris07

Οπότε.. ποιά είναι η απορία σου ?

Δεν είσαι σίγουρος πάνω σε πιο καφάο είσαι ?

----------


## AlexT544

Ξερω σε ποιο καφαο ειμαι ειμαι στο 420
Αλλα λεω αφου ειναι και αυτο το καφαο τόσο κοντά μου πως και δεν μου δίνουν απο εκει 
Εχω διαβάσει χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις που εχουν ζητήσει και τους άλλαξαν καμπίνα
Η απορία μου ειναι οτι πως δεν δίνουν σε μένα αφου το εχουν ξανακάνει χιλιάδες φορες
Γιατι οπως το πάνε εδω στα σεπολια το FTTH θα πάει με τον νέο χρονο και βαλε 
Ενω Κυψέλη προχωράνε

----------


## Iris07

Τους άλλαξαν καμπίνα.. ???
Εγώ 1η φορά ακούω κάτι τέτοιο..

Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν γίνονται.. να χαλάσουν τα πεζοδρόμια για να βάλουν άλλη γραμμή σε κάποιον..
Φαντάσου να το ζήταγε ο καθένας αυτό!

Τα υπόγεια καλώδια OTE σε κάθε κτήριο είναι στάνταρ..
και πηγαίνουν σε συγκεκριμένο καφάο..

----------


## AlexT544

Μπορεις να κανεις ενα τσεκ αν ξερουμε κατι παραπανω για την 420

----------


## Iris07

Στην επαρχία να φανταστείς που τα δίκτυα είναι εναέρια..
για να βάλουν νέα γραμμή από κολώνα σε κολώνα σου ζητάνε πόσα λεφτά..
και πάλι για ορισμένα μόνο μέτρα..

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν βρίσκω κάποιο νέο για την 420..
Για FTTH λέμε.. οκ?

Το sfbb θα κοιτάς τι βγάζει..
Και πάλι στο FTTH υπάρχει απόλυτη αντιστοιχία με το καφάο OTE που ανήκει ο καθένας..

- - - Updated - - -

Και για να δεις το τρελό που έγραφα στο θέμα για την περιοχή μου..

Μία διεύθυνση ας πούμε η *τάδε 19* είναι στο sfbb να πάρει σύνδεση FTTH.
Το αμέσως διπλανό κτήριο το *τάδε 21* δεν είναι..

Δεν πα να είναι και δίπλα-δίπλα.. το 21 δεν θα πάρει τώρα FTTH..  :Cool: 

Απλά θα κάνεις λίγο υπομονή, μέχρι να είναι όλα έτοιμα..

----------


## MrGoose

> Στην επαρχία να φανταστείς που τα δίκτυα είναι εναέρια..
> για να βάλουν νέα γραμμή από κολώνα σε κολώνα σου ζητάνε πόσα λεφτά..
> και πάλι για ορισμένα μόνο μέτρα..


Το έχω δει αυτό. Έπαιρναν κάποιοι τηλέφωνο να ακυρώσουν αίτηση επειδή ήθελε ο ΟΤΕ άλλες φορές 800+€ 1000+€ για να στήσει κολώνα και να φτιάξει το δίκτυο και να βάλει και το κουτί.



Επίσης, στην καμπίνα Αλαμάνας - Αλεξανδρείας ξέρουμε τι παίζει; 
Ήρθαν έσκαψαν ένα φεγγάρι, δίπλα από το καφάο έχει κάτι σωλήνες (3 αν θυμάμαι: 1 κίτρινο και 2 μαύρους), και μετά άφαντοι.

----------


## junior147

Η δικιά μου καμπίνα πάντως είναι στην αρχή της Φιλιππουπόλεως. 
Λογικά σε λίγο θα δώσουν διάθεση και σε σένα.

----------


## Iris07

Στις FTTH υπάρχει κάποια καθυστέρηση όπως φαίνεται..

- - - Updated - - -




> Επίσης, στην καμπίνα Αλαμάνας - Αλεξανδρείας ξέρουμε τι παίζει; 
> Ήρθαν έσκαψαν ένα φεγγάρι, δίπλα από το καφάο έχει κάτι σωλήνες (3 αν θυμάμαι: 1 κίτρινο και 2 μαύρους), και μετά άφαντοι.


VDSL καμπίνα ?  :Thinking: 

Εδώ στην Άνω Κυψέλη πάντως, κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά τώρα..
Σκάβουν και πάνε τους σωλήνες τόσο μέσα στην καμπίνα VDSL όσο και στο καφάο ή φρεάτιο του OTE, για να γίνει άμεσα η ένωση..

----------


## MrGoose

> VDSL καμπίνα ?


Ναι. Δεν θυμάμαι τον αριθμό της. 
Κι απ' ότι έχω δει, δεν έχουν σκάψει στο πεζοδρόμιο για να μπει καμπίνα όπως προβλεπόταν από ένα excelάκι που είχα δει.

----------


## Impatient

Προχθές πέτυχα τεχνικό της Ζευξις σε ανοιγμένο καφαο στη Δυρραχίου μπροστά απο ΑΔΜΗΕ. Αποτι μου είπε έχει ρευμα και συνδεση με χαλκό ΟΤΕ οκ αλλα δεν θα πάρει νουμερο ακόμα. Αυτο βέβαια θα το κανει η Wind, φαντάζομαι. Τον ρώτησα πόσο καιρό υπολογίζει ωστε να δίνει η καμπίνα VDSL. Μου είπε οτι δεν ξέρει αλλά γενικώς βλέπει ότι το βιάζονται.. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρει επίσης αν εχει συνδεθει με το κέντρο η γραμμή που σκαψανε τωρα αυτές τις μερες εκει πάνω στη Δυρραχίου. Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι για αυτό, ας γράψει. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## AlexT544

> Προχθές πέτυχα τεχνικό της Ζευξις σε ανοιγμένο καφαο στη Δυρραχίου μπροστά απο ΑΔΜΗΕ. Αποτι μου είπε έχει ρευμα και συνδεση με χαλκό ΟΤΕ οκ αλλα δεν θα πάρει νουμερο ακόμα. Αυτο βέβαια θα το κανει η Wind, φαντάζομαι. Τον ρώτησα πόσο καιρό υπολογίζει ωστε να δίνει η καμπίνα VDSL. Μου είπε οτι δεν ξέρει αλλά γενικώς βλέπει ότι το βιάζονται.. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρει επίσης αν εχει συνδεθει με το κέντρο η γραμμή που σκαψανε τωρα αυτές τις μερες εκει πάνω στη Δυρραχίου. Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι για αυτό, ας γράψει. Ευχαριστώ!


για τις vdsl Ναι βιαζονται για της ftth κοιμουνται και καθονται και ξυνονται

----------


## REDODIN7

Wind στο σάιτ βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για Λέανδρου 200 Mbps , ο ΟΤΕ δεν φαίνεται στο σάιτ αλλά μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει διασημότητα και για ΟΤΕ μέχρι 200mbs.

----------


## sgatz

> Προχθές πέτυχα τεχνικό της Ζευξις σε ανοιγμένο καφαο στη Δυρραχίου μπροστά απο ΑΔΜΗΕ. Αποτι μου είπε έχει ρευμα και συνδεση με χαλκό ΟΤΕ οκ αλλα δεν θα πάρει νουμερο ακόμα. Αυτο βέβαια θα το κανει η Wind, φαντάζομαι. Τον ρώτησα πόσο καιρό υπολογίζει ωστε να δίνει η καμπίνα VDSL. Μου είπε οτι δεν ξέρει αλλά γενικώς βλέπει ότι το βιάζονται.. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρει επίσης αν εχει συνδεθει με το κέντρο η γραμμή που σκαψανε τωρα αυτές τις μερες εκει πάνω στη Δυρραχίου. Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι για αυτό, ας γράψει. Ευχαριστώ!


Αν σε βοηθά, εγώ που πέτυχα τον τεχνικό της ζευξις στην Αψού μου είπε ότι μέχρι 15/1 θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες γύρω.
Ας ελπίσουμε να δικαιωθεί η πρόβλεψη

----------


## Iris07

> Wind στο σάιτ βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για Λέανδρου 200 Mbps , ο ΟΤΕ δεν φαίνεται στο σάιτ αλλά μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει διασημότητα και για ΟΤΕ μέχρι 200mbs.


Όντως παίζει αυτό..
δεν ενημερώνονται όλα τα συστήματα του ΟΤΕ αμέσως..

----------


## REDODIN7

Έχω πρόβλημα θέλω να βάλω κατοσταρα αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξω ρούτερ και δεν υποστηριζει το booster ,τι κάνω τώρα

----------


## AlexT544

Μετά την 100αρα αναγκαστικά πρέπει να δώσεις πίσω το booster 
Η αν η περιοχή σου δίνει πάνω από 50 αναγκαστικά το πασ πίσω 

Επίσης μίλησα με wind και cosmote και μου είπαν ότι δίνει 100
Η wind είπε ότι δεν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα αν δίνει οπότε θα με πάρουν σε 3 μέρες
Η cosmote είπε ότι φαίνεται να δίνει και θα προχωρήσουν το αίτημα
Είμαι στην οδό χειμαρρας

----------


## MrGoose

> Έχω πρόβλημα θέλω να βάλω κατοσταρα αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξω ρούτερ και δεν υποστηριζει το booster ,τι κάνω τώρα


Κάνεις κανονικά την αίτηση για 100αρα αλλά επειδή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλάξει το router γιατί το Huawei δεν την υποστηρίζει, γίνεται δωρεάν αποδέσμευση. Απλά αν θυμάμαι καλά θα πρέπει να ταλαιπωρηθείς λίγο στο τηλεφωνικό αν δεν γίνεται μόνο από τη σταθερή το αίτημα της κλήσης. Ίσως να πρέπει να μιλήσεις και με κινητή, γιατί έχει γίνει αίτηση κι εκεί για τον αριθμό του κινητού.

----------


## UltraB

> Βρηκα και τα FTTH & FTTC
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Καλησπέρα. Μήπως υπάρχει νεότερη έκδοση;;

----------


## Legkenis

Ξέρουμε κάτι για την καμπίνα 406-408?

----------


## Fiestanik

Συνεργείο Ζεύξις πρέπει να περνάει οπτικές στη διασταύρωση Σεπολίων και Αγίου Μελετίου. Περνούσα πριν λίγο και είδα το βανάκι και τους τεχνικούς.

----------


## Iris07

> Ξέρουμε κάτι για την καμπίνα 406-408?


Εάν εννοείς την 446-408 είναι σε αναμονή.. δεν έχουμε ακόμη κάποια ημερομηνία..

----------


## Legkenis

Ok αλλά πως γίνετε η μισή οδός μου να έχει πάρει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι και 200 και από την πλευρά που είμαι εγώ να έχει μέχρι 24

----------


## Iris07

Τα κτήρια σε έναν δρόμο δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πηγαίνουν στο ίδιο καφάο OTE..
Μπορεί κάποια κτήρια να ανήκουν σε άλλο καφάο που ακόμη δεν είναι έτοιμο..

Αυτό συμβαίνει ακόμη και εάν μιλάμε για τις απέναντι πλευρές ενός δρόμου..
Δηλαδή τα κτήρια με μονό ή ζυγό αριθμό..

----------


## ChriZ

> Ok αλλά πως γίνετε η μισή οδός μου να έχει πάρει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι και 200 και από την πλευρά που είμαι εγώ να έχει μέχρι 24


Από τα δεξιά της οδού σου εξυπηρετει μια καμπίνα, από τα αριστερά άλλη.. Έτσι είμαι κι εγώ... στο δρομο που είμαι το 70, έχω adsl, ο απέναντι είναι το 69, έχει 100άρα
(Ή μπορεί μέχρι το 50 π.χ να εξυπηρετεί μια καμπίνα, από το 50 μέχρι το 100 άλλη)

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ εάν και έχω καφάο ΟΤΕ στον δρόμο μου και στο ίδιο τετράγωνο, 
παίρνω σύνδεση από καφάο που είναι στο απέναντι τετράγωνο, και από την άλλη πλευρά του τετραγώνου..  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Η καμπίνα σου είναι VDSL και είναι PENDING
Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα των τεχνικών της wind/ζευξις όλες οι καμπίνες θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι μέσα Δεκεμβρίου αρχές Ιανουαρίου να

----------


## Legkenis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά

----------


## ExCiZieR

Στο φαινομενικα δικο μου καφαο παντως, αυτο στην Σεπολιων και Χειμαρας γωνια, αν αυτο ειναι το 446-119 τελικα, ενω εχουν σκαψει πριν 1-2 μηνες στο δρομο, οχι αριθμιση δεν εχει παρει, παιζει να μην το εχουν ακουμπησει. Μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ισως μπορεις να διακρινεις αφισες της "Αλλαγης" απο την δεκαετια του 80.

----------


## p0rt

Στη γωνία Αλαμάνας - Αλεξανδρείας δεν παιζει τίποτα εδώ και ακριβώς ενα μήνα. 
Τα καλώδια - αναμονες εχουν βαρεθεί να αναμένουν... κι εμείς επίσης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232726

----------


## Codehack

Συνεργείο της Intrakat σκάβει στη Δράμας αυλάκια για FTTH σε κτήρια που είχαν μείνει εκτός. Έχουν βάλει και σημάνσεις με κόκκινο spray σε ορισμένα κτήρια.

----------


## GPxr

> Συνεργείο της Intrakat σκάβει στη Δράμας αυλάκια για FTTH σε κτήρια που είχαν μείνει εκτός. Έχουν βάλει και σημάνσεις με κόκκινο spray σε ορισμένα κτήρια.


Σε πιο ύψος; Χρυστομάνου και κάτω;

----------


## Codehack

> Σε πιο ύψος; Χρυστομάνου και κάτω;


Ναι, μετά τη Χρηστομάνου, στον Σκλαβενίτη κοντά. Έχουν μαρκάρει κτήρια μέχρι λίγο μετά την Χειμάρρας.

----------


## GPxr

> Ναι, μετά τη Χρηστομάνου, στον Σκλαβενίτη κοντά. Έχουν μαρκάρει κτήρια μέχρι λίγο μετά την Χειμάρρας.


Είχαν κολλήσει χαρτιά και έχουν παρατήσει και τροχούς Δράμας και Ρόδου. Αναμένουμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## Codehack

> Είχαν κολλήσει χαρτιά και έχουν παρατήσει και τροχούς Δράμας και Ρόδου. Αναμένουμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα.


Σε ορισμένα σημεία έχουν περάσει οπτικές προς τα καφάο αλλά δεν είχαν κάνει τις κάθετες τομές στον δρόμο για να τις φέρουν έξω από τα κτήρια. Τώρα από το σκάψιμο μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση, έχει ο καιρός. Βέβαια σε ορισμένα πρέπει να έχουν γίνει οι συνδέσεις και τα λοιπά καθώς έχω δει τεχνικούς της Ζεύξις 2-3 φορές στο καθένα.

----------


## GPxr

Καλά αυτό εννοείται. Δράμας & Δυραχίου καθώς και Δράμας και Ρόδου έχουν μπει καμπίνες VDSL. Θεωρητικά για vdsl προοριζόμαστε μέχρι να γίνουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Πριν κάνα μήνα έφτιαξαν τον φρεάτιο Δράμας και Ρόδου και από τότε άφαντοι. 

Γενικά παρόλο που υπάρχει κάποιο μοτίβο, έχουν τόσες καθυστερήσεις και τόσα παγώματα που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εκτιμήσεις.

Το αστείο είναι ότι ορκιζόντουσαν ότι θα έχουμε μέχρι τις γιορτές VDSL, άντε βαριά μέχρι 15 Γενάρη.

----------


## Codehack

> Καλά αυτό εννοείται. Δράμας & Δυραχίου καθώς και Δράμας και Ρόδου έχουν μπει καμπίνες VDSL. Θεωρητικά για vdsl προοριζόμαστε μέχρι να γίνουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Πριν κάνα μήνα έφτιαξαν τον φρεάτιο Δράμας και Ρόδου και από τότε άφαντοι. 
> 
> Γενικά παρόλο που υπάρχει κάποιο μοτίβο, έχουν τόσες καθυστερήσεις και τόσα παγώματα που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εκτιμήσεις.
> 
> Το αστείο είναι ότι ορκιζόντουσαν ότι θα έχουμε μέχρι τις γιορτές VDSL, άντε βαριά μέχρι 15 Γενάρη.


Η δικιά μου καμπίνα είναι FTTH, το ίδιο και πολλές στην περιοχή γύρω από το αστικό κέντρο. Του αγίου λούτσου ανήμερα θα δούμε εμείς προκοπή λογικά. Βάλε την ενεργοποίηση, βάλε και τον χρόνο που παίρνει για την εγκατάσταση. Λέω να τσεκάρω το thread ξανά από το 2023 και βλέπουμε.

----------


## AlexT544

Εγω που ειμαι στη. Χειμαρρας το διπλανό κτήριο εχει αυτο το κουτάκι μπροστα στο κτήριο που λεει wind fiber σε εμενα απλα εχουν αφήσει ενα καλωδιο τυλιγμένο με κολλητική ταινια

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, μερικές φορές ίσως δεν έχουν πολλά κουτάκια..
και βάζουν και σε κανέναν μόνο την σωλήνα με ταινία..

Το κάνουν και αλλού..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...54#post6977354

----------


## junior147

Μετά από 5 μέρες ομολογώ δεν έχω και την καλύτερη εμπειρία internet. 
Έχω αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις ώσπου πλέον δεν έχω καν internet και δηλωθηκε βλαβη και  αναμένω. 
Το πρώτο βράδυ 10 λεπτά διακοπή. 
Την επόμενη μέρα 6 ώρες διακοπή .
Τα επόμενα 2 βραδιά αποσύνδεση και ξανά επανακινηση το router 
Και σήμερα φινιτο !!

Ευτυχώς έχω και δεύτερη γραμμή που είναι ακόμα ADSL  :ROFL:

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Μετά από 5 μέρες ομολογώ δεν έχω και την καλύτερη εμπειρία internet. 
> Έχω αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις ώσπου πλέον δεν έχω καν internet και δηλωθηκε βλαβη και  αναμένω. 
> Το πρώτο βράδυ 10 λεπτά διακοπή. 
> Την επόμενη μέρα 6 ώρες διακοπή .
> Τα επόμενα 2 βραδιά αποσύνδεση και ξανά επανακινηση το router 
> Και σήμερα φινιτο !!
> 
> Ευτυχώς έχω και δεύτερη γραμμή που είναι ακόμα ADSL


Μα φίλε μου αν είναι σάπιο το καλώδιο του χαλκού από την καμπίνα του VDSL στην πολυκατοικία, είναι λογικό να έχεις αποσυνδέσεις και μάλιστα χειρότερες όταν πας σε VDSL, γιατί υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία. Αυτό δυστυχώς οι πάροχοι δεν το κοιτάνε (γιατί υπάρχει τρελό κόστος να αλλάξουν όλο τον χαλκό) και δεν το λένε. Πετάνε ένα θα πιάνεις 100αρα για να σε πιάσουν πελάτη και μετά όταν αρχίσουν οι αποσυνδέσεις σου ξεφουρνίζουν την αλήθεια για τα καλώδια και ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι και αν θες φύγε ή αντί για 100 θα πιάνεις 20 αλλά με σταθερή γραμμή. Είναι σαν να πας να βάλεις μια φεράρι να τρέξει σε χωματόδρομο. Γι'αυτό και προσωπικά περιμένω το FTTH μπας και σωθώ.

----------


## Iris07

> Μετά από 5 μέρες ομολογώ δεν έχω και την καλύτερη εμπειρία internet. 
> Έχω αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις ώσπου πλέον δεν έχω καν internet και δηλωθηκε βλαβη και  αναμένω. 
> Το πρώτο βράδυ 10 λεπτά διακοπή. 
> Την επόμενη μέρα 6 ώρες διακοπή .
> Τα επόμενα 2 βραδιά αποσύνδεση και ξανά επανακινηση το router 
> Και σήμερα φινιτο !!
> 
> Ευτυχώς έχω και δεύτερη γραμμή που είναι ακόμα ADSL


Χμμ, εντάξει αυτό είναι σοβαρή βλάβη..
Τα στατιστικά σου νομίζω ήταν καλά..

Επειδή το δικτυο μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε περίμενε λίγο να δεις τι θα σου πουν..

----------


## junior147

Τα συστατικά ήταν τέρμα !!! Κατεβαζα με 12mb και είχα 7 ping. 
Έχω μια υποψία μήπως φταίει και το zyxel , θα περιμένω να δω τι θα πει και η wind. 
Αν δεν ήταν VoIP το τηλέφωνο θα έπαιρνα ένα modem αλλο να δοκιμάσω

----------


## p0rt

Update από το γιοφύρι της Αρτας στις διασταυρώσεις *Α**λεξανδρείας / Αμπλιανης* και *Αλεξανδρείας / Αλαμάνας*. 

Αλεξανδρείας / Αμπλιανης: Εκεί που ειχαν περάσει οπτική ινα πριν ένα μήνα από την καμπίνα που βρισκεται στην πλατεία. Εχουν σπάσει πάλι την άσφαλτο. Εχουν βγάλει έξω την οπτική ινα και την κοιτάζουν. 
Αλεξανδρείας Αλαμάνας: Εχουν ανοιξει το φρεατιο της Wind και ψαχνουν .. μάλλον κανα κατσαβίδι από την προηγουμενη φορά. 

(Δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει τιποτα περισσότερο από τρολάρισμα. Κουράζει να τους παίρνεις στα σοβαρά.)

----------


## Fiestanik

Με σύνδεσαν σήμερα σε 100άρα.
Πώς βλέπετε τα στατιστικά;

Επίσης μια απορία, επειδή η τηλεφωνία γύρισε σε Voip, αλλά είναι μακριά το τηλέφωνο απο εκεί που θα μπεί το router, μου είπαν απο Vodafone οτι πρέπει να πάρω ένα τηλεφωνικό ταφ.
Πώς το συνδέω αυτό;

----------


## AlexT544

1. Το τηλέφωνο είναι κοντά σε πρίζα τηλεφωνου 
2. Η πρίζα που είναι το ρουτερ είναι διπλή η μόνη?? Δηλαδή έχει δύο θύρες τηλέφωνο ή μια ??

----------


## junior147

Με πήρε τηλέφωνο η wind. 
Δεν έπαιρνα ip και ήταν θέμα καμπίνας !! 
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και το πρώτο βράδυ και με ενημέρωσαν ότι έφτιαξε η βλάβη. 
Το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω σπίτι θα δω τι έχει γίνει .

----------


## Fiestanik

> 1. Το τηλέφωνο είναι κοντά σε πρίζα τηλεφωνου 
> 2. Η πρίζα που είναι το ρουτερ είναι διπλή η μόνη?? Δηλαδή έχει δύο θύρες τηλέφωνο ή μια ??


Ναι το τηλέφωνο είναι δίπλα στην κεντρική τηλεφ. πρίζα.

Το router παίρνει απο την κεντρική και έχει μία θύρα.

Μέχρι τώρα που είχα adsl, είχα splitter. Έβαλα το vdsl splitter που είχε η συσκευασία, αλλά δεν ανάβει το τηλέφωνο και μιλώντας με την εξυπηρέτηση μου είπαν για το ταφ.

----------


## AlexT544

Αν βάλεις το τηλέφωνο πάνω στο zte θα χτυπήσει η όχι??

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης το λαμπάκι phone είναι αναμμένο

- - - Updated - - -

Άκου θα κάνεις αυτό που λέει η παρακάτω εικόνα
Το ρουτερ είναι διαφορετικό αλλά η σύνδεσμο λόγια ίδια

----------


## Fiestanik

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, επειδή είμαι σε τηλεργασία και ήθελα να συνδεθώ όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται στο εταιρικό μου δίκτυο.

Το λαμπάκι είναι σβηστό. Θα το δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα να δω τι γίνεται.

Ουσιαστικά πρέπει να πάρω το ταφ και να το βάλω στη θύρα του τηλεφώνου στο splitter

----------


## Iris07

> Με πήρε τηλέφωνο η wind. 
> Δεν έπαιρνα ip και ήταν θέμα καμπίνας !! 
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και το πρώτο βράδυ και με ενημέρωσαν ότι έφτιαξε η βλάβη. 
> Το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω σπίτι θα δω τι έχει γίνει .


 :Wink: 

Λογικά ήταν κάποιο λάθος, κάπου..

----------


## AlexT544

Αφού το λαμπάκι είναι σβηστο 
Μπαρούφες σου λένε η δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η voip η υπάρχει πρόβλημα

- - - Updated - - -

Εχουμε καποιο νέο για καμπίνες FTTH για την περιοχή 
Η αν εχει βγει καποιο καινουργιο αρχειο με χρονοδιάγραμμα

----------


## Fiestanik

Μόλις είδα οτι στο router έχει ανάψει σταθερά πράσινο το led phone και στη διαχείριση του router έχει γίνει registered. Άρα λείπει να κάνω την συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## Codehack

Συνεχίζουν το σκάψιμο για FTTH στην Δράμας. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν έβαλαν κορδέλλες ότι θα σκάψουν και σκάψανε ανάμεσα σε παρκαρισμένα αμάξια. Συνεπώς, έχουν φτιάξει αυλάκια τα οποία 2-3 είναι μισά επειδή δεν χώραγε το bobcat να φτάσει μέχρι το πεζοδρόμιο και δεν φτάνουν μέχρι τα κτήρια. Επίσης, είδα σε 2 αυλάκια ότι τα καλύψανε χωρίς να περάσουν σωλήνες.

----------


## AlexT544

Σε ποιο ύψος της Δράμας

----------


## Codehack

> Σε ποιο ύψος της Δράμας


Δράμας και Χειμάρρας. Αν κατέβεις τη Χειμάρρας και στρίψεις δεξιά, σε αυτό το τετράγωνο είναι.

----------


## AlexT544

- - - Updated - - -

Εχουν ανοιξει και το φρεάτιο ?

- - - Updated - - -

Εκεί λες????

----------


## Codehack

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εχουν ανοιξει και το φρεάτιο ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εκεί λες????


Όχι, απλά έκαναν την τομή στο δρόμο από εκεί. Αχνοφαίνεται και το αμάξι μου στη φώτο  :ROFL: 

Άμα δεις το αμέσως επόμενο αυλάκι μετά από αυτό, στα δεξιά που πάει στο 91, θα δεις ότι είναι ημιτελές.

----------


## AlexT544

> Όχι, απλά έκαναν την τομή στο δρόμο από εκεί. Αχνοφαίνεται και το αμάξι μου στη φώτο 
> 
> Άμα δεις το αμέσως επόμενο αυλάκι μετά από αυτό, στα δεξιά που πάει στο 91, θα δεις ότι είναι ημιτελές.


Σε ποιο σημείο εισαι και σου εχουν δωσει VDSL διότι εμενα μονο 25

----------


## Codehack

> Σε ποιο σημείο εισαι και σου εχουν δωσει VDSL διότι εμενα μονο 25


Στο 91 είμαι. Μόνο εγώ παίρνω VDSL εδώ για κάποιο λόγο. Αν τσεκάρεις διαθεσιμότητα για την πολυκατοικία μόνο 24άρα δίνουν.

----------


## AlexT544

30αρα εχεις ?

- - - Updated - - -

Αν εχεις 30 λογικό διότι η COSMOTE έκοψε το πακέτο 30 και δίνει 50 πια

----------


## p0rt

*Μετά το πρωινό τρολάρισμα η Wind με απέβαλε από πελάτη της.* 

Ειπα να τσεκάρω τις διαθεσιμότητες και να φάω μια χυλόπιτα από τις γνωστές, ότι δηλαδη στην περιοχή μου διατίθεται μόνο 24mbps. 
Αυτή τη φορά η χυλόπιτα ειναι αλλιωτική. Στην ερώτηση "Είσαι ήδη συνδρομητής Σταθερής & Internet της WIND;" θα πρέπει να απαντάω "οχι".   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## AlexT544

Να δημιουργηθεί και για τα σεπολια ομαδα 
FTTH A/K Κολωνος

----------


## Codehack

> 30αρα εχεις ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν εχεις 30 λογικό διότι η COSMOTE έκοψε το πακέτο 30 και δίνει 50 πια


Ναι 30 είχα, με γυρίσαν στο 50άρι αργότερα αλλά με προφίλ κλειδωμένο στα 34. Upload έχω 5. Με είχαν αφήσει ξεκλείδωτο για λίγο για να δοκιμάσουν άλλα προφίλ στη γραμμή μου και ένα 45άρι το έπιανα αλλά δεν ήταν σταθερό.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ναι 30 είχα, με γυρίσαν στο 50άρι αργότερα αλλά με προφίλ κλειδωμένο στα 34. Upload έχω 5. Με είχαν αφήσει ξεκλείδωτο για λίγο για να δοκιμάσουν άλλα προφίλ στη γραμμή μου και ένα 45άρι το έπιανα αλλά δεν ήταν σταθερό.


Αναρωτιέμαι αν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που η γραμμή δεν αντέχει παραπάνω και αναγκαστικά σου δίνουν χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ζητήσει να του αυξήσουν το upload ως "αντιστάθμιση" χωρίς πρόσθετο κόστος...

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να το προτείνει να δούμε τι θα του πουν;

(το αν υπάρχει ή όχι εμπορικό πακέτο για αυτό, δεν έχει σημασία καθώς αν θέλουν μπορούν να το πειράξουν φαντάζομαι...)

----------


## Codehack

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που η γραμμή δεν αντέχει παραπάνω και αναγκαστικά σου δίνουν χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ζητήσει να του αυξήσουν το upload ως "αντιστάθμιση" χωρίς πρόσθετο κόστος...
> 
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να το προτείνει να δούμε τι θα του πουν;
> 
> (το αν υπάρχει ή όχι εμπορικό πακέτο για αυτό, δεν έχει σημασία καθώς αν θέλουν μπορούν να το πειράξουν φαντάζομαι...)


Κλειδωμένος στα 2.5 ήμουν, όσο έδινε στην 30άρα και μου το άφησαν στα 5 mbps αφού μπορούσε να τα πάρει. Μια χαρά μπορούν να το πειράξουν απλά δεν ασχολούνται αυτοί από το τεχνικό τμήμα και πολύ. Περισσότερη άκρη βρήκα με κάποιον που είναι τεχνικός στο business τμήμα.

----------


## hellisgr

Υπάρχει ήδη
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B%CE%B9%CE%B1)

----------


## Codehack

Έχω απορία να δω πως θα περάσουν τον σωλήνα σε αυτό εδώ το σημείο:



Ο κύριος δεν ήθελε να το πάρει το αμάξι του από εκεί παρά τους κώνους.

----------


## DoSMaN

Σε μας εδώ, είχαν αυτά τα ροδάκια που έχουν οι γερανοί της αστυνομίας, τα κούμπωναν και στους τέσσερις τροχούς και τα μετακινούσαν.

Μόλις τέλειωναν, το έβαζαν το αμάξι στη θέση του σαν να μην είχε γίνει τίποτα...  :Laughing: 

Περίεργο που δεν το έκαναν και εκεί... :/

----------


## Codehack

> Σε μας εδώ, είχαν αυτά τα ροδάκια που έχουν οι γερανοί της αστυνομίας, τα κούμπωναν και στους τέσσερις τροχούς και τα μετακινούσαν.
> 
> Μόλις τέλειωναν, το έβαζαν το αμάξι στη θέση του σαν να μην είχε γίνει τίποτα... 
> 
> Περίεργο που δεν το έκαναν και εκεί... :/


Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει εδώ. Δεν είναι καν η Intrakat που κάνει τα έργα που έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω. Ένα συνεργείο με 2 άτομα και ένα bobcat είναι.

----------


## REDODIN7

> Κάνεις κανονικά την αίτηση για 100αρα αλλά επειδή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλάξει το router γιατί το Huawei δεν την υποστηρίζει, γίνεται δωρεάν αποδέσμευση. Απλά αν θυμάμαι καλά θα πρέπει να ταλαιπωρηθείς λίγο στο τηλεφωνικό αν δεν γίνεται μόνο από τη σταθερή το αίτημα της κλήσης. Ίσως να πρέπει να μιλήσεις και με κινητή, γιατί έχει γίνει αίτηση κι εκεί για τον αριθμό του κινητού.


Α ωραία φοβάμαι μην γίνει καμία μλκ πληρώνω τσάμπα μπουστερ ενώ δεν έχω.

Επίσης να ενημερώσω ότι επίσημα πλέον φαίνεται και στο σάιτ του ΟΤΕ για 200αρα στην Λέανδρου.

----------


## panos7

> *Μετά το πρωινό τρολάρισμα η Wind με απέβαλε από πελάτη της.* 
> 
> Ειπα να τσεκάρω τις διαθεσιμότητες και να φάω μια χυλόπιτα από τις γνωστές, ότι δηλαδη στην περιοχή μου διατίθεται μόνο 24mbps. 
> Αυτή τη φορά η χυλόπιτα ειναι αλλιωτική. Στην ερώτηση "Είσαι ήδη συνδρομητής Σταθερής & Internet της WIND;" θα πρέπει να απαντάω "οχι".  
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232778


Καθε μερα 2-3 φορές τσεκάρω...
Η αρχη της Φιλιππουπολεως από το Μετρό έχει πάρει μέχρι ένα σημείο...λίγο πιο πάνω που μένω  (πριν την Δράμας δηλαδή) ακόμα περιμένουμε...
Άντε να δούμε...
Μας γκάστρωσαν...
Έκατσε και δουλευουμε απο το σπιτι και μας εχει αλλλαξει τα φώτα η σύνδεση.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μετά από 5 μέρες ομολογώ δεν έχω και την καλύτερη εμπειρία internet. 
> Έχω αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις ώσπου πλέον δεν έχω καν internet και δηλωθηκε βλαβη και  αναμένω. 
> Το πρώτο βράδυ 10 λεπτά διακοπή. 
> Την επόμενη μέρα 6 ώρες διακοπή .
> Τα επόμενα 2 βραδιά αποσύνδεση και ξανά επανακινηση το router 
> Και σήμερα φινιτο !!
> 
> Ευτυχώς έχω και δεύτερη γραμμή που είναι ακόμα ADSL


Την adsl την είχες και με το wisp; 
Πως και τη κρατάς ακόμα; 
Σκέφτομαι να κάνω κ εγώ το ίδιο όταν δώσουν vdsl γι'αυτό ρωτάω.. 
Έχει κάποιο ειδικό πακέτο η τη κρατάς σαν backup;

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα φίλε μου αν είναι σάπιο το καλώδιο του χαλκού από την καμπίνα του VDSL στην πολυκατοικία, είναι λογικό να έχεις αποσυνδέσεις και μάλιστα χειρότερες όταν πας σε VDSL, γιατί υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία. Αυτό δυστυχώς οι πάροχοι δεν το κοιτάνε (γιατί υπάρχει τρελό κόστος να αλλάξουν όλο τον χαλκό) και δεν το λένε. Πετάνε ένα θα πιάνεις 100αρα για να σε πιάσουν πελάτη και μετά όταν αρχίσουν οι αποσυνδέσεις σου ξεφουρνίζουν την αλήθεια για τα καλώδια και ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι και αν θες φύγε ή αντί για 100 θα πιάνεις 20 αλλά με σταθερή γραμμή. Είναι σαν να πας να βάλεις μια φεράρι να τρέξει σε χωματόδρομο. Γι'αυτό και προσωπικά περιμένω το FTTH μπας και σωθώ.


Σωστά όλα αυτά που λες δεν λέω.. 
Προσωπικά λέω vdsl και ξερό ψωμί στα κτίρια που μένω.. Δεν λέω το ftth είναι το μέλλον αλλά θέλει διαδικασία για να το βάλεις.. Οπότε... Vdsl και Άγιος ο Θεός..

- - - Updated - - -




> Με σύνδεσαν σήμερα σε 100άρα.
> Πώς βλέπετε τα στατιστικά;
> 
> Επίσης μια απορία, επειδή η τηλεφωνία γύρισε σε Voip, αλλά είναι μακριά το τηλέφωνο απο εκεί που θα μπεί το router, μου είπαν απο Vodafone οτι πρέπει να πάρω ένα τηλεφωνικό ταφ.
> Πώς το συνδέω αυτό;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232760


Μπόλικα crc σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.. Οπότε ίσως θα πρέπει να το δεις κ αυτό.. 
Κατά τα άλλα δείχνει οκ..

- - - Updated - - -




> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εχουν ανοιξει και το φρεάτιο ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232774Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232775Συνημμένο Αρχείο 232776Εκεί λες????


Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό αλλά λίγο προσοχή με το orientation ρε παιδιά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αναρωτιέμαι αν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που η γραμμή δεν αντέχει παραπάνω και αναγκαστικά σου δίνουν χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ζητήσει να του αυξήσουν το upload ως "αντιστάθμιση" χωρίς πρόσθετο κόστος...
> 
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να το προτείνει να δούμε τι θα του πουν;
> 
> (το αν υπάρχει ή όχι εμπορικό πακέτο για αυτό, δεν έχει σημασία καθώς αν θέλουν μπορούν να το πειράξουν φαντάζομαι...)


Σιγά μην τροποποιήσουν τα πακέτα κατά παραγγελία του πελάτη.. Δε νομίζω να το έκαναν με τη καμία..

- - - Updated - - -




> Α ωραία φοβάμαι μην γίνει καμία μλκ πληρώνω τσάμπα μπουστερ ενώ δεν έχω.
> 
> Επίσης να ενημερώσω ότι επίσημα πλέον φαίνεται και στο σάιτ του ΟΤΕ για 200αρα στην Λέανδρου.


Σαν τιμή 50&booster vs 100 σκέτη, τι διαφορά έχει; 
Προσωπικά θα σκεφτόμουν να κρατήσω και το 1ο σενάριο για την "backup" δυνατότητα..

----------


## junior147

Στον τρίτο είναι η γιαγιά μου που έχω βάλει το VDSL 
Στον τέταρτο που είμαι εγώ έχω το adsl και το iswp αλλά τώρα έληξε η υπηρεσία. 
Εννοείται 3-4 είναι με καλώδιο ethernet. 

Εγώ περιμένω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η οπτική για να την βάλω  :Razz: 

Πάντως 2 μέρες τώρα όλα καλά οπότε ήταν όντως θέμα καμπίνας

----------


## endcer

Στην καμπινα 446-319 δωσανε αριθμο απ'εξω . 

Ξερει κανεις ποσο καιρο παιρνει μεχρι να αρχισουν να δινουν διαθεσιμοτητες ? Επισης να πω οτι προοριζοταν για Q1 2022 .

----------


## MrGoose

Που είναι αυτή η καμπίνα;

----------


## endcer

Γωνια Βασιλικων και Αστρους .

----------


## sgatz

Καλησπέρα, όσοι είστε Κρέοντος ψηλά στην καμπίνα που έχει μόλις περνάς την Ρόδου, είδα τεχνικό της wind. Πήρε νούμερο και οδεύει προς πλήρη ενεργοποίηση άμεσα.

----------


## REDODIN7

Με πήραν από ΟΤΕ μέσα στην βδομάδα θα μου στείλουν εξοπλισμό και θα αναβαθμίσουν την γραμμή, μου είπαν για κατοσταρα θα πιάνει από 70 έως 100. Τα 70 δεν είναι λίγα ?

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά λίγα είναι..
Aλλά εξαρτάται στην πράξη από την γραμμή που έχει ο καθένας..
(Μήκος μέχρι το καφάο και ποιότητα γραμμής..)

Πιστεύω να είναι καλή και η γραμμή στο σπίτι σου..

Μην αγχώνεσαι από τώρα, θα το δεις στην πράξη..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην καμπινα 446-319 δωσανε αριθμο απ'εξω . 
> 
> Ξερει κανεις ποσο καιρο παιρνει μεχρι να αρχισουν να δινουν διαθεσιμοτητες ? Επισης να πω οτι προοριζοταν για Q1 2022 .


Κάπου 2-4 εβδομάδες (εκτός απροόπτου) παίρνουν οι δοκιμές..

----------


## GregoirX23

Τελειώνει βλέπω ο Κολωνός σιγά σιγά ε;

----------


## AlexT544

Στο VDSL Ναι
Στο FTTH……… οχι

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στο VDSL Ναι
> Στο FTTH……… οχι


Α. Καλά.. Κατάλαβα.. Καλά πάει η άνεμος και εκεί τότε.. Οπότε εμείς.......

----------


## AlexT544

Ουτε νούμερο δεν εχει παρει ουτε μια ftth της wind στην περιοχή

- - - Updated - - -

Να σας ρωτήσω αν κάνουμε κάποια καταγγελία στην wind πιστεύετε ότι θα προχωρήσουν τα έργα FTTH

----------


## Iris07

Μπααα..

Προχωράνε τα έργα..  :Cool: 
απλά σε κάποια μέρη μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να πηγαίνουν πιο αργά..

μη ξεχνάμε ότι οι εργολάβοι της Wind δουλεύουν τώρα σε πόσες περιοχές στην Αθήνα..

----------


## Codehack

> Ουτε νούμερο δεν εχει παρει ουτε μια ftth της wind στην περιοχή
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Να σας ρωτήσω αν κάνουμε κάποια καταγγελία στην wind πιστεύετε ότι θα προχωρήσουν τα έργα FTTH


Και να κάνεις καταγγελία και να ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες αύριο, από όσο βλέπω στο forum το να ενεργοποιηθεί μια γραμμή FTTH μπορεί να πάρει και 3μηνο άνετα. Είμαι υπέρ της ιδέας όμως.

----------


## AlexT544

Ναι αλλά αν δεις σε εμάς δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί ξανά με τις καμπίνες ftth τον Ιούλιο που πέρασαν τους σωλήνες και από τότε άφαντοι

- - - Updated - - -

Ούτε νούμερο έχουν πάρει ούτε οι οπτικές είναι συνδεδεμένες

- - - Updated - - -

Ενώ αποτι βλέπω το vdsl τελείωσε και έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το 99% των κάμπινων

- - - Updated - - -

Στο Α/Κ πατησια προχωράνε εδώ τιποτα

----------


## Iris07

> Στο Α/Κ πατησια προχωράνε εδώ τιποτα


Και όταν προχωράγανε σε εσάς.. σε εμάς δεν γινόταν τίποτα!  :Cool: 
Απλά δεν μπορεί να έχει πάρα πολλά συνεργεία η Wind για να δουλεύουν παντού μαζί..

Αλλά επειδή εσείς είσασταν πριν από εμάς στο αρχικό πλάνο..
εσείς αρχίσατε ήδη να παίρνετε συνδέσεις (VDSL)

----------


## AlexT544

Άρα όταν τελειώσουν με εσάς Θα έρθουν και σε εμάς

----------


## Iris07

Δουλεύουν σε διάφορες περιοχές όπως σου είπα..
και πιστεύω ότι μάλλον το πλάνο της Wind είναι να δώσει αρχικά τις συνδέσεις VDSL εκεί που είναι και μπορούν να μπουν..  :Thinking: 
Κολωνός, Πατήσια, Κεραμεικός..

γιατί με αυτόν το τρόπο μπορεί να έχει άμεσα όλους τους υποψήφιους πελάτες που έχουν τα καφάο του OTE..

Παράλληλα πιστεύω προχωράνε και τα έργα FTTH πιθανόν σε πιο αργό ρυθμό..

----------


## nplatis

Βρε παιδιά, καταγγελία για τι πράγμα να γίνει, και προς ποιον; Αν ήθελε η ΕΕΤΤ θα είχε κάνει κάτι, τις ημερομηνίες τις ξέρει καλύτερα από εμάς... Η δέσμευση της εταιρείας είναι (ήταν) προς την ΕΕΤΤ, όχι προς τους καταναλωτές. Ακόμα κι αν υποθέταμε ότι το internet είναι «είδος πρώτης ανάγκης», όπως το ρεύμα ή το νερό ή το τηλέφωνο, το _γρήγορο_ internet σίγουρα δεν είναι.

----------


## REDODIN7

> Κανονικά λίγα είναι..
> Aλλά εξαρτάται στην πράξη από την γραμμή που έχει ο καθένας..
> (Μήκος μέχρι το καφάο και ποιότητα γραμμής..)
> 
> Πιστεύω να είναι καλή και η γραμμή στο σπίτι σου..
> 
> Μην αγχώνεσαι από τώρα, θα το δεις στην πράξη.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Κανονικά βάση ΕΕΤΤ δεν θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει minimum στα 90 ?

----------


## Iris07

Το έπρεπε πως ακριβώς το εννοείς.. ??  :Cool: 
Μπορεί να καθορίσει η EETT τα φυσικά στοιχεία που έχει μία γραμμή.. ?

Οι πάροχοι δίνουν στο VDSL ένα ποσοστό ανοχής..
και μετά υπάρχουν διάφορες επιλογές για τον συνδρομητή..

π.χ έκπτωση, αλλαγή ταχύτητας πακέτου, κτλ..

Κάποιος (στην ανάγκη) μπορεί να είναι ευχαριστημένος με το να πιάνει π.χ 80 Mbps από 100..
παρά να πάει σε ένα πακέτο 50 Mbps..

Εξάλου, πάντα υπάρχουν επιλογές μία γραμμή χαλκού να γίνει καλύτερη..

----------


## MrGoose

Καλημέρα παιδιά, είδα σήμερα 2 παλικάρια της εταιρίας great net να σκάβουν μπροστά από την καμπίνα αμπλιανης Αλεξάνδρειας. Πήγα να τους ρωτήσω πότε θα είναι έτοιμα από πλευράς τους, αλλά δεν ήξεραν να μου πουν. Απλά μου είπαν ότι πήγαν να σκάψουν (λογικά για να μπει η καμπίνα)

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης, Μύλλων και Μερόπη , συνεργείο χωματτουργικων ΟΤΕ και συνεργείο που σκάβει, παραλίγο να πιαστούν στα χέρια γιατί ελεγανποιος να πάρει ευθύνη για κάτι. Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς

----------


## alkaros

Καλησπερα σε ολους!
Ξερει κανει τπτ για Σμολικα 12?H πιο κοντινη καμπινα ειναι η 446-326 τερμα Αμφιαραου.
Εχει μηπως επικοινωνησει κανεις στη περιοχη με wind να ρωτησει?
Μετακομισα προσφατα στην περιοχη μετα απο αρκετα χρονια με 50αρες 100αρες γραμμες και δεν ειμαι καλα :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Στο https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...4_11_2021.xlsx
φαινεται pending 
 '
Επισης η καμπινα σου δεν ειναι η 326 ειναι η 446-440 και ειναι  VDSL
και βρισκεται εδω 
ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΑΣΙΝΗ ΚΟΥΚΙΔΑ

----------


## ChriZ

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!
> Ξερει κανει τπτ για Σμολικα 12?H πιο κοντινη καμπινα ειναι η 446-326 τερμα Αμφιαραου.
> Εχει μηπως επικοινωνησει κανεις στη περιοχη με wind να ρωτησει?
> Μετακομισα προσφατα στην περιοχη μετα απο αρκετα χρονια με 50αρες 100αρες γραμμες και δεν ειμαι καλα



Η Σμόλικα 12 στον Κολωνό παίρνει από το ΚΑΦΑΟ 446-440
Για το οποίο βλέπω 
446-440	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	440	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	2019/Q1
Δηλαδή ότι υποτίθεται ότι θα είχε από Q1 του 2019.
Το τρέχον status του όμως είναι pending, οπότε λογικά υπομονή..
Κάτσε μήπως σου απαντήσει και ο *Iris07* που είναι ο master στο κομμάτι αυτό... :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...4_11_2021.xlsx
> φαινεται pending 
>  '
> Επισης η καμπινα σου δεν ειναι η 326 ειναι η 446-440 και ειναι  VDSL


Χε με πρόλαβες..

----------


## alkaros

Περιμενουμε την σωτηρια λοιπον...
Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## ChriZ

Το 446-440 είναι αυτό εδώ το ΚΑΦΑΟ
Δες εκεί δίπλα μπας και έχει καμιά καινούρια Wind καμπίνα  :Wink:

----------


## AlexT544

> Το 446-440 είναι αυτό εδώ το ΚΑΦΑΟ
> Δες εκεί δίπλα μπας και έχει καμιά καινούρια Wind καμπίνα


Η νεα καμπινα 446-440 βρισκεται στην οδο ΑΨΟΥ 23 και ειναι η παρακατω

- - - Updated - - -

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ
Βρηκα το πολυ ενδιαφερον παρακατω αρχειο
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...f=true&sd=true

----------


## ChriZ

> Η νεα καμπινα 446-440 βρισκεται στην οδο ΑΨΟΥ 23 και ειναι η παρακατω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ
> ψαχνοντας στο google για το ονομα ΚΟΥΚΟΥ ΧΡΥΣΟΥΛΑ/KOUKOU CHRYSOULA
> Βρηκα το πολυ ενδιαφερον παρακατω αρχειο
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...f=true&sd=true


Ποια είναι αυτή η Χρυσούλα καλέ;  :ROFL: 
Άμα βρεις κα για VDSL βάλτο..

----------


## AlexT544

Για VDSL δεν βρηκα κατι μονο για ftth. 
Αποτι θυμάμαι ομως οι τεχνικοί της wind ειχαν πει οτι μεχρι 15/1 θα εχουν τελειωσει ολα τα VDSL cabinets και θα κοντεύουν και τα FTTH

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Ενδιαφέρον το αρχείο!  :Wink:

----------


## AlexT544

Φερνω Νεα και για τους VDSL
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...f=true&sd=true
ΟΛΕΣ ΟΣΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ PENDING ΜΠΗΚΑΝ 8/1/22
ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΑ ΟΙ FTTH 15/2/22 :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

Είσαι και ο πρώτος !!!  :One thumb up: 

Thanks!!!  :Wink:

----------


## ChriZ

Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω τίποτα στο πρώτο εξέλ για το FTTH σχετικά με μένα στον δήμο Ιλίου..  :Sad: 

Βέβαια 1 μήνα πριν ανακοινώθηκε ότι με πάνε για FTTH, με εκτιμώμενη ενεργοποίηση το 2023, οπότε σιγά μην υπήρχε τίποτα..  :ROFL: 
Και βασικά δεν έχει τίποτα γενικώς για δήμο Ιλίου..

----------


## AlexT544

Φαινεται οτι η WIND πηρε μπρος
Αυτο που με καιει ειναι οτι 
Πες οτι υποθετικα ενεργοποιειται το ftth 15 ιανουαριου(συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της ΖΕΥΞΗΣ)
Σιγουρα δεν θα υπαρχουν αρκετα προβληματα στην αρχη??
Οπως αντιστοιχα εγινε στον Πειραια με την Vodafone

- - - Updated - - -




> Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω τίποτα στο πρώτο εξέλ για το FTTH σχετικά με μένα στον δήμο Ιλίου.. 
> 
> Βέβαια 1 μήνα πριν ανακοινώθηκε ότι με πάνε για FTTH, με εκτιμώμενη ενεργοποίηση το 2023, οπότε σιγά μην υπήρχε τίποτα.. 
> Και βασικά δεν έχει τίποτα γενικώς για δήμο Ιλίου..


Λογικο
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτα τα δυο αρχεια αναφερονται σε καμπινες της Πρωτης Αναθεσης Β' Φαση

----------


## ChriZ

Αυτή η ανάθεση πρέπει να ήταν το '18 αν θυμάμαι καλά.. Εγώ είμαι στην 4η ανάθεση...
Οπότε έχε το νου σου μπας και ξαναβρείς κάποιο αντίστοιχο αρχείο κατά το 2025, να μου το στείλεις, για να δω τότε πότε θα δω FTTH...  :ROFL:

----------


## AlexT544

> Αυτή η ανάθεση πρέπει να ήταν το '18 αν θυμάμαι καλά.. Εγώ είμαι στην 4η ανάθεση...
> Οπότε έχε το νου σου μπας και ξαναβρείς κάποιο αντίστοιχο αρχείο κατά το 2025, να μου το στείλεις, για να δω τότε πότε θα δω FTTH...


Θα τσεκαρω παντως πιστευω οτι τοτε θα εχει τελειωσει ο χαμος
Διοτι τωρα η wind εχει πλακωθει να τελειωσει την Β 'φαση που ηταν να κανει το 2020
Οποτε μαλλον Q1/2023 ενεργοποιηθεις 
Ειναι νωρις ακομα για να ξερουμε ακριβης ημερα ενεργοποιησης 
Αφου δεν εχουν ξεκινησει καν τα εργα

----------


## ChriZ

> Θα τσεκαρω παντως πιστευω οτι τοτε θα εχει τελειωσει ο χαμος
> Διοτι τωρα η wind εχει πλακωθει να τελειωσει την Β 'φαση που ηταν να κανει το 2020
> Οποτε μαλλον οποτε λεει η αναθεσει θα ενεργοποιηθεις δλδ Q1/2023


Άντε να δούμε...  :Bless: 
Θα το προλάβω το FTTH πριν πεθάνω, ή θα το απολαύσουν οι κληρονόμοι μου;  :ROFL: 
Άμα έρθει όχι μία, δύο συνδέσεις FTTH θα βάλω.. (να γίνεται άραγε; 2 adsl έχω τώρα, ΟΤΕ & Wind, να μπαίνουν άραγε 2 FTTH;   :Thinking: )

----------


## AlexT544

Γινεται να μπουν δυο αλλα εχω την εντύπωση οτι μονο αν εισαι εταιρια μπορουν να τραβήξουν δίπλα γραμμή 
Εχω ενα φίλο στο Μαρούσι που του βάλαν πρόσφατα FTTH και εχουν ÔTE WIND οποτε βάλαν αρχικα ΟΤΕ ο οποίος ειχε κανει και τα έργα και μετα η wind απο το κουτί στο ισόγειο πήρε αλλη γραμμή και την ανεβασε πανω

----------


## Iris07

> Άντε να δούμε... 
> Θα το προλάβω το FTTH πριν πεθάνω, ή θα το απολαύσουν οι κληρονόμοι μου; 
> Άμα έρθει όχι μία, δύο συνδέσεις FTTH θα βάλω.. (να γίνεται άραγε; 2 adsl έχω τώρα, ΟΤΕ & Wind, να μπαίνουν άραγε 2 FTTH;  )


Στο όνομα σου είναι και τα 2 νούμερα ?
Για αρχή κάνε μεταφορά το ένα νούμερο σε άλλο ΑΦΜ, για να μπορείτε να πάρετε 2 κουπόνια από sfbb..  :Wink: 

(Νομίζω έτσι πρέπει να γίνει..)  :Thinking: 

Μετά νομίζω είναι θέμα του Box που θα βάλουν στον όροφο..
Πες στον εργολάβο αυτό το σπίτι έχει 2 τηλέφωνα σε ξεχωριστά ονόματα.. και έχω 2 κουπόνια για σύνδεση.. βάλε 2 αναμονές για μένα..

----------


## ChriZ

> Στο όνομα σου είναι και τα 2 νούμερα ?
> Για αρχή κάνε μεταφορά το ένα νούμερο σε άλλο ΑΦΜ, για να μπορείτε να πάρετε 2 κουπόνια από sfbb.. 
> 
> (Νομίζω έτσι πρέπει να γίνει..) 
> 
> Μετά νομίζω είναι θέμα του Box που θα βάλουν στον όροφο..
> Πες στον εργολάβο αυτό το σπίτι έχει 2 τηλέφωνα σε ξεχωριστά ονόματα.. και έχω 2 κουπόνια για σύνδεση.. βάλε 2 αναμονές για μένα..


Χεχεε, καλά εντάξει πιο πολύ την απορία είχα, δεν σκοπεύω να το κάνω κιόλας..
Ναι και οι 2 γραμμές στο όνομά μου είναι. Ίσως - όταν φτάσει εκείνη η ώρα - κάνω αίτηση για τη μία και αφήσω adsl την άλλη για backup..
Aλλά να κάνω 2 κουπόνια και 2 FTTH, too much είναι... δεν είμαι εταιρία..
Οικονομικά πάντως, παραπάνω από ότι είμαι τώρα δεν θα είμαι, ακόμη και με 2 FTTH 100άρες.. Για τις 2 γραμμές και το speedbooster ένα 50άρικο δίνω τώρα μόνο για το ίντερνετ.
Με 2 FTTH με κουπόνι μάλλον θα βγαίνει και φτηνότερα  :Razz: 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορώ να μεταφέρω τη μία γραμμή στη γυναίκα μου και να κάνουμε και οι 2 αίτηση χεχε

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπόν βρηκα γιατι γραφει 1/8/2022 οπως έκανα save το αρχειο απο εκει που το κατέβασα πάτησα οπεν file αντι για σέιβ οποτε οταν το άνοιξα στο excel έκανα σειβ στο λαπτοπ μου για να το ανέβασα εδω 
Ο υπολογιστης μου ομως ειναι με αμερικανικό σύστημα οποτε φαινεται σαν να ειναι 1/8 ανεβάζω τωρα το σωστό αρχειο

- - - Updated - - -

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hbK...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## GPxr

> Λοιπόν βρηκα γιατι γραφει 1/8/2022 οπως έκανα save το αρχειο απο εκει που το κατέβασα πάτησα οπεν file αντι για σέιβ οποτε οταν το άνοιξα στο excel έκανα σειβ στο λαπτοπ μου για να το ανέβασα εδω 
> Ο υπολογιστης μου ομως ειναι με αμερικανικό σύστημα οποτε φαινεται σαν να ειναι 1/8 ανεβάζω τωρα το σωστό αρχειο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NsQ...ew?usp=sharing


Ευχαριστούμε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## ExCiZieR

> Λοιπόν βρηκα γιατι γραφει 1/8/2022 οπως έκανα save το αρχειο απο εκει που το κατέβασα πάτησα οπεν file αντι για σέιβ οποτε οταν το άνοιξα στο excel έκανα σειβ στο λαπτοπ μου για να το ανέβασα εδω 
> Ο υπολογιστης μου ομως ειναι με αμερικανικό σύστημα οποτε φαινεται σαν να ειναι 1/8 ανεβάζω τωρα το σωστό αρχειο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NsQ...ew?usp=sharing


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ. Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που βλεπω συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια για το σπιτι μου (FTTH 15/2/2022). Παραμενω επιφυλακτικος, αλλα απο το τιποτα κατι ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## Eliaskat

ερώτηση γιατί δεν είμαι καλά, :Closed topic: 

η 446-383 που ανήκω δηλαδή πάει για 1/8/2022 ,και στο νέο αρχείο που κατέβασα 

ηρεμα ρωτάω.

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω ότι είναι "εικονική" ημερομηνία προς το παρόν..  :Cool: 

Δες τι αναφέρω εδώ :

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...90#post7168590
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post7168645

----------


## Eliaskat

@@@ μέντολες...

----------


## AlexT544

1.  Η ειναι στο αμερικανικό 
2. Η οντως ειναι μια εικονική ημερομηνία η οποία αναφέρει ποτε *ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ* θα εχουν ενεργοποιηθεί

----------


## Swishh

> 1.  Η ειναι στο αμερικανικό 
> 2. Η οντως ειναι μια εικονική ημερομηνία η οποία αναφέρει ποτε *ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ* θα εχουν ενεργοποιηθεί


Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα που ανεβαίνουν αυτά τα Excel; Έψαξα και το όνομα που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω αλλά τίποτα

----------


## Iris07

Αυτά πρέπει να είναι "εσωτερικές" λίστες για τα έργα, που έχουν κάποια πρόσωπα στην Wind, 
ή και εργολάβοι..

Δεν είναι επίσημες ανακοινώσεις, που βγαίνουν κάπου.

----------


## ivamvako

> ψαχνοντας στο google για το ονομα ΚΟΥΚΟΥ ΧΡΥΣΟΥΛΑ/KOUKOU CHRYSOULA
> Βρηκα το πολυ ενδιαφερον παρακατω αρχειο
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...f=true&sd=true



Κι εγω αυτο λιγο το χασα. Πως και εκανες search με το συγκεκριμενο ονομα για να βρεις το αρχειο?

Και πως το βρηκες τελικα?? Ουτε εγω βρισκω κατι αν το ψαξω

----------


## AlexT544

Μπορει πχ να το βρεις σε καποιο Dropbox σε καποιο bi.tly

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης αν εχεις γνωστούς μεσα στην wind μπορουν και αυτοι να σε καθοδηγήσουν να βρεις τέτοιου είδους αρχεία
Η να σου τα δώσουν 
Ο ανιψιός μου δουλευει στην Ζεύξης και η αδερφή του στην wind οποτε μου τα στείλανε 
Αυτο που λεει ο iris, δεν ειναι αρχεια που τα βρίσκεις με ενα ψάξιμο στο Google

----------


## Iris07

Ααα.. ωραία!
Οπότε μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε και σε επόμενες ενημερώσεις!  :Very Happy: 

Βέβαια εγώ θέλω να ελπίζω και σε αυτά που βλέπω στην περιοχή μου και μου είπανε..
για σύντομη διαθεσιμότητα!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως δεν βλέπω την EETT να βγάζει δικές της ανακοινώσεις,
για ότι μπορεί να ζήτησε η Wind..  :Thinking:

----------


## Codehack

Φάγανε διαγραφή τα excel από ότι βλέπω. Μας πήραν χαμπάρι.

----------


## Iris07

* Εάν κάποιος που είναι σε Cosmote πήγε σε VDSL 100άρα.. 
ας μας πει παρακαλώ σε ποιά τιμή έκλεισε το νέο συμβόλαιο και πως το έκλεισε.. (Από το site/τηλ/κατάστημα..)

- - - Updated - - -




> Φάγανε διαγραφή τα excel από ότι βλέπω. Μας πήραν χαμπάρι.


Αν μας διαβάζουν καλό είναι!  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

> * Εάν κάποιος που είναι σε Cosmote πήγε σε VDSL 100άρα.. 
> ας μας πει παρακαλώ σε ποιά τιμή έκλεισε το νέο συμβόλαιο και πως το έκλεισε.. (Από το site/τηλ/κατάστημα..)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν μας διαβάζουν καλό είναι!


Βάλαμε στο εξοχικό στα 34.9
Το κλείσαμε τηλεφωνικά
Επισης στα excel εδω ειναι 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hbK...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## ds12

> Φάγανε διαγραφή τα excel από ότι βλέπω. Μας πήραν χαμπάρι.


Τα ανέβασε ξανά σε ένα zip αρχείο.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NsQ...QyeR-gAwC/view

----------


## Iris07

> Βάλαμε στο εξοχικό στα 34.9
> Το κλείσαμε τηλεφωνικά


Από 24άρα Cosmote πήγατε στα 100 ?

----------


## AlexT544

Στο εξοχικό 50αρα ειχα
Στην αθηνα εχω 24αρα

----------


## Eliaskat

θα σας μαλώσω

----------


## AlexT544

…………………

----------


## Iris07

> θα σας μαλώσω


Για ποιό πράγμα ?  :Cool:

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως δεν νομιζω ειναι σωστο να αναφερονται ονοματεπωνυμα συγκεκριμενων υπαλληλων. Για πιο λογο γινονται αυτες οι αναφορες??

----------


## sgatz

Καλό είναι να σταματήσουν οι αναφορές ονομάτων στελεχών ή μη της wind. Παράκληση σε κάποιο διαχειριστή να τα καθαρίσει γιατί τα ονόματα των ανθρώπων δεν έχουν καμία δουλειά στη συζήτηση.
Ας κρατήσουμε τις ημερομηνίες που ενδιαφέρουν άπαντες νομίζω.
Επίσης για τον φίλο που ρώτησε για την 440 στην Αψού 23 και Αμφιαράου πήρε σήμερα νούμερο Κ077.
Μέχρι λοιπόν 8/1 θα έχει παραδοθεί σε όλους τους παρόχους σε πλήρη λειτουργία και αυτή αφού όπως είδαμε έφυγε από pending επιτέλους! Από τα τέλη του 18 το περίμενα λεμεεε

----------


## GregoirX23

> Φαινεται οτι η WIND πηρε μπρος
> Αυτο που με καιει ειναι οτι 
> Πες οτι υποθετικα ενεργοποιειται το ftth 15 ιανουαριου(συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της ΖΕΥΞΗΣ)
> Σιγουρα δεν θα υπαρχουν αρκετα προβληματα στην αρχη??
> Οπως αντιστοιχα εγινε στον Πειραια με την Vodafone
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Τι έγινε με τη βοντα στο Πειραιά; Δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο όνομα σου είναι και τα 2 νούμερα ?
> Για αρχή κάνε μεταφορά το ένα νούμερο σε άλλο ΑΦΜ, για να μπορείτε να πάρετε 2 κουπόνια από sfbb.. 
> 
> (Νομίζω έτσι πρέπει να γίνει..) 
> 
> Μετά νομίζω είναι θέμα του Box που θα βάλουν στον όροφο..
> Πες στον εργολάβο αυτό το σπίτι έχει 2 τηλέφωνα σε ξεχωριστά ονόματα.. και έχω 2 κουπόνια για σύνδεση.. βάλε 2 αναμονές για μένα..


Μετά ένα load balancer για τις 2 γραμμές και μια χαρά.. Ε;  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Χεχεε, καλά εντάξει πιο πολύ την απορία είχα, δεν σκοπεύω να το κάνω κιόλας..
> Ναι και οι 2 γραμμές στο όνομά μου είναι. Ίσως - όταν φτάσει εκείνη η ώρα - κάνω αίτηση για τη μία και αφήσω adsl την άλλη για backup..
> Aλλά να κάνω 2 κουπόνια και 2 FTTH, too much είναι... δεν είμαι εταιρία..
> Οικονομικά πάντως, παραπάνω από ότι είμαι τώρα δεν θα είμαι, ακόμη και με 2 FTTH 100άρες.. Για τις 2 γραμμές και το speedbooster ένα 50άρικο δίνω τώρα μόνο για το ίντερνετ.
> Με 2 FTTH με κουπόνι μάλλον θα βγαίνει και φτηνότερα 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορώ να μεταφέρω τη μία γραμμή στη γυναίκα μου και να κάνουμε και οι 2 αίτηση χεχε


Aυτο με την adsl backup το σκέφτομαι να το κάνω κ εγώ.. 
Αλλά ποιο το νόημα χωρίς failover; Ε; 
Όποτε θέλουμε και load balancer..

- - - Updated - - -




> @@@ μέντολες...


Κάτι τέτοιο...  :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτά πρέπει να είναι "εσωτερικές" λίστες για τα έργα, που έχουν κάποια πρόσωπα στην Wind, 
> ή και εργολάβοι..
> 
> Δεν είναι επίσημες ανακοινώσεις, που βγαίνουν κάπου.


Αλήθεια η ΕΕΤΤ κ η ανακοίνωση ακόμα τπτ ε;

----------


## AlexT544

> Τι έγινε με τη βοντα στο Πειραιά; Δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μετά ένα load balancer για τις 2 γραμμές και μια χαρά.. Ε; 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Ειχα διαβάσει οτι παρέδιδε γραμμές μη τελειωμένες εκανε βλακείες σε πελάτες στης COSMOTE καθυστερούσαν τους μηχανικούς και τέτοια

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παντως δεν νομιζω ειναι σωστο να αναφερονται ονοματεπωνυμα συγκεκριμενων υπαλληλων. Για πιο λογο γινονται αυτες οι αναφορες??


Συμφωνώ, καλό είναι να αφαιρεθούν από το αρχείο τα ονόματα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλό είναι να σταματήσουν οι αναφορές ονομάτων στελεχών ή μη της wind. Παράκληση σε κάποιο διαχειριστή να τα καθαρίσει γιατί τα ονόματα των ανθρώπων δεν έχουν καμία δουλειά στη συζήτηση.
> Ας κρατήσουμε τις ημερομηνίες που ενδιαφέρουν άπαντες νομίζω.
> Επίσης για τον φίλο που ρώτησε για την 440 στην Αψού 23 και Αμφιαράου πήρε σήμερα νούμερο Κ077.
> Μέχρι λοιπόν 8/1 θα έχει παραδοθεί σε όλους τους παρόχους σε πλήρη λειτουργία και αυτή αφού όπως είδαμε έφυγε από pending επιτέλους! Από τα τέλη του 18 το περίμενα λεμεεε


Για το 8/1 αναφέρεσαι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη περιοχή; Γιατί για εμάς εδώ δεν το κόβω...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειχα διαβάσει οτι παρέδιδε γραμμές μη τελειωμένες εκανε βλακείες σε πελάτες στης COSMOTE καθυστερούσαν τους μηχανικούς και τέτοια


Α.. Τόσο ωραία.. 
Κοινώς έκαναν δοκιμές του ποδαριού..

----------


## AlexT544

Αφαιρεσα τους authors να και το νεο αρχειο
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hbK...ew?usp=sharing



> Συμφωνώ, καλό είναι να αφαιρεθούν από το αρχείο τα ονόματα..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Για το 8/1 αναφέρεσαι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη περιοχή; Γιατί για εμάς εδώ δεν το κόβω...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


 ναι 8/1  θα δεις αν ανοιξεις το αρχειο παραπανω

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αφαιρεσα τους authors να και το νεο αρχειο
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hbK...ew?usp=sharing
> 
>  ναι 8/1  θα δεις αν ανοιξεις το αρχειο παραπανω


Για να δούμε το αρχείο.. 
Αλλά για 8/1... 
Για εσάς μπορεί.. 
Για εμάς εδώ... Πολύ αισιόδοξο το βλέπω..

----------


## AlexT544

Δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει σε εσάς να συνδέουν της καμπίνες???

----------


## akiss

για να δούμε..8-1 ποιανού έτους θα παίξει επιτέλους.....

----------


## ChriZ

> Μετά ένα load balancer για τις 2 γραμμές και μια χαρά.. Ε; 
> 
> 
> Aυτο με την adsl backup το σκέφτομαι να το κάνω κ εγώ.. 
> Αλλά ποιο το νόημα χωρίς failover; Ε; 
> Όποτε θέλουμε και load balancer..


Αν δεις στο προφιλ μου, πίσω από τα μόντεμ έχω το Sophos UTM, που κάνει failover, load balancing, PBR και πολλά άλλα καλούδια.. :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## akiss

Συνδέουν όλες τις καμπίνες της αυλωνος. Μάλιστα είναι 2 συνεργεία

----------


## AlexT544

Συνδεεουν και την ftth που βρίσκεται στην Αυλωνος ??????

----------


## akiss

> Συνδεεουν και την ftth που βρίσκεται στην Αυλωνος ??????


https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...!1BCgIgARICCAI

Τους πέτυχα έξω απο τον Γαλαξια, και μου απάντησαν οτι θα συνδέσουν όλη την Αυλωνος....
Άραγε, τα νούμερα τα βάζουν όταν τελειώσουν, ή περνάνε άλλη μέρα? 
Για να τσεκάρω το βράδυ.

----------


## AlexT544

Άρα και την FTTH
Γειά να δούμε θα είναι αυτή η πρώτη FIBER TO THE HOME γραμμή στα σεπολια  :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -

Νομίζω τα νούμερα τα βάζουν μόλις ενεργοποιηθουν η λίγο καιρό πριν

----------


## GPxr

Αυτή πάντως που είναι Αψού και Αμφιαράου είναι VDSL και δεν έχει ρεύμα. Χθες που έστησα αυτί δεν ζουζούνιζε κάτι. Βέβαια έχει συνδεθεί με την αρχεία του ΟΤΕ και το τσιμέντο ήταν φρέσκο σχετικά. Θα τσεκάρω το βράδυ και αυτή στη γωνία Δράμας και Δυρραχίου να δω τι έχουν κάνει.

----------


## AlexT544

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι λένε και τα αρχεία μέχρι τέλη Ιανουαρίου θα εχουν ενεργοποιηθεί

----------


## p0rt

> Καλημέρα παιδιά, είδα σήμερα 2 παλικάρια της εταιρίας great net να σκάβουν μπροστά από την καμπίνα αμπλιανης Αλεξάνδρειας. Πήγα να τους ρωτήσω πότε θα είναι έτοιμα από πλευράς τους, αλλά δεν ήξεραν να μου πουν. Απλά μου είπαν ότι πήγαν να σκάψουν (λογικά για να μπει η καμπίνα)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επίσης, Μύλλων και Μερόπη , συνεργείο χωματτουργικων ΟΤΕ και συνεργείο που σκάβει, παραλίγο να πιαστούν στα χέρια γιατί ελεγανποιος να πάρει ευθύνη για κάτι. Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς


Η μέρα της μαρμότας. Είναι η τρίτη φορά που σπάνε την άσφαλτο στο ίδιο σημείο (Αμπλιανης και Αλεξανδρείας). Καθε Τετάρτη έρχονται και σκάβουν από λίγο. 
Μπροστα στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ με νουμερο 332, πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο υπάρχει ενα σιδερενιο καπακι του ΟΤΕ. Απο εκεί εβγαλαν ένα καλώδιο και το κουμπωσαν στην καμπίνα. Τσιμέντωσαν την άσφαλτο που έσπασαν και έφυγαν.
Εν τω μεταξύ 20 μέτρα παρακάτω, Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας, στην καμπίνα 336, τα τρία καλώδια εξακολουθουν να ειναι σε αναμονή. Λογικά την Ανοιξη θα βγάλουν φυλλα και θα ανθίσουν.

----------


## akiss

Με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας γείτονας που τους πέτυχε νωρίτερα στο δικό μου καφαο, και του είπαν τα ίδια...καλά πάμε...επιτέλους.

----------


## REDODIN7

> * Εάν κάποιος που είναι σε Cosmote πήγε σε VDSL 100άρα.. 
> ας μας πει παρακαλώ σε ποιά τιμή έκλεισε το νέο συμβόλαιο και πως το έκλεισε.. (Από το site/τηλ/κατάστημα..)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν μας διαβάζουν καλό είναι!


36 ευρώ εγώ

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά αθανατων και δυρραχιου η καμπίνα πήρε νούμερο Κ072

----------


## DoSMaN

Έχουμε καταλάβει μήπως πως πάει η αρίθμηση στις καμπίνες της; 

Αν έχει κάποια συνοχή ή συνέχεια από τις άλλες κλπ...

----------


## junior147

> 36 ευρώ εγώ


Πανάκριβα !

----------


## GPxr

Δράμας και Δυρραχίου Κ074 και ζουζουνίζει. Έχει ρεύμα, είναι συνδεδεμένη με την αρχαιολογία του ΟΤΕ και περιμένουμε το πολυπόθητο 8/1. Προσπαθώ να κρατήσω τον ενθουσιασμό μου σε χαμηλά επίπεδα αλλά είμαστε πιο κοντά από ποτέ. 

Θα μπούμε σε έξοδα στις γιορτές, ένα 7590 ΑΧ το λιγουρεύομαι για την 100άρα.

----------


## akiss

Αυλωνος και Καλαμά εχουν ανοιξει το καπακι και συνδεουν τις καμπινες.

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0078...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Iris07

> Θα μπούμε σε έξοδα στις γιορτές, ένα *7590 ΑΧ* το λιγουρεύομαι για την 100άρα.


Άσε και εγώ το έχω βάλει στο μάτι..
αλλά κάτι μου είπαν στο σχετικό θέμα ότι μπορεί να μην δουλεύει σωστά με Cosmote..  :Thinking: 

Το απλό 7590 που φέρνουν εδώ έχει τον χαρακτηρισμό International..  :Thinking: 

Η Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία δεν το έχει φέρει ακόμη το AX.. (Αναμένεται σύντομα)  :Thinking: 
https://www.amy.gr/c/diktyaka/intern...a/router-wifi/

----------


## DoSMaN

Αυτό το έχω βάλει και εγώ στο μάτι (την έκδοση V2 ωστόσο με τους αεραγωγούς στα πλαϊνά) τόσο για την aDSL που έχω τώρα μπας και δω καμιά σταθερότητα αλλά και για όταν με το καλό συνδεθώ στην οπτική της Wind αργότερα...

Αλλά προς το παρόν έχω καβούρια στις τσέπες και δεν μου επιτρέπουν να το πάρω...!  :Sad:

----------


## GPxr

> Άσε και εγώ το έχω βάλει στο μάτι..
> αλλά κάτι μου είπαν στο σχετικό θέμα ότι μπορεί να μην δουλεύει σωστά με Cosmote.. 
> 
> Το απλό 7590 που φέρνουν εδώ έχει τον χαρακτηρισμό International.. 
> 
> Η Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία δεν το έχει φέρει ακόμη το AX.. 
> 
> https://www.amy.gr/c/diktyaka/intern...a/router-wifi/


θέλει ψάξιμο από εκεί που θα αγοράσεις για να μην την πατήσεις σε αυτό το θέμα. 

Βέβαια και η τιμή είναι αρκετά τσιμπημένη σε σχέση με το απλό 7590 αλλά μια φορά θα το πάρεις, ας έχει και το Wi-Fi 6 πάνω.

----------


## Iris07

Στο Skroutz έχει πολλά καταστήματα που φέρνουν το απλό ως International..
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12810765/AV...-Ethernet.html

αλλά το AX κανένα δεν το αναφέρει έτσι..  :Thinking: 
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/31853825/AV...-Ethernet.html

Μάλλον θα περιμένω να το φέρει η Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία..  :Thinking:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Στο Skroutz έχει πολλά καταστήματα που φέρνουν το απλό ως International..
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12810765/AV...-Ethernet.html
> 
> αλλά το AX κανένα δεν το αναφέρει έτσι.. 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/31853825/AV...-Ethernet.html
> 
> Μάλλον θα περιμένω να το φέρει η Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία..


Στο σκρουτζ που το βρήκα και εγώ, μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση τα πρώτα 5-6 καταστήματα τα οποία έχουν σχεδόν τον ίδιο σχεδιασμό αλλά και σχεδόν το ίδιο τηλέφωνο της μορφής 211700ΧΧΧΧ.

Δε ξέρω αν είναι λόγω σκρουτζ ή αν παίζει τίποτα άλλο από πίσω...

----------


## Iris07

> Αλλά προς το παρόν έχω καβούρια στις τσέπες και δεν μου επιτρέπουν να το πάρω...!


Σου τα έφαγε η Apple..  :Razz:

----------


## GPxr

Αν μάθεις κάτι, δώσε πληροφορίες.

----------


## akiss

εγώ χαίρομαι που δεν θα αποχωριστώ το Archer VR600.
Από τότε που το έβαλα για την adsl, ηρέμησα με τις αποσυνδέσεις, wifi άψογο παντού και δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ ξανά μαζί του. Ευτυχώς υποστηρίζει VDSL2
Αφού πήρα και 2ο για backup.

----------


## Iris07

> Στο σκρουτζ που το βρήκα και εγώ, μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση τα πρώτα 5-6 καταστήματα τα οποία έχουν σχεδόν τον ίδιο σχεδιασμό αλλά και σχεδόν το ίδιο τηλέφωνο της μορφής 211700ΧΧΧΧ.
> Δε ξέρω αν είναι λόγω σκρουτζ ή αν παίζει τίποτα άλλο από πίσω...


Χτύπα το βελάκι δίπλα στα αστεράκια, και θα δεις ότι όλα αυτά τα καταστήματα έχουν παρουσία μόνο κάτι μήνες!
Κάμποσα βγήκανε για να κάνουν καμιά αρπαχτή, τώρα με τα lockdown..

Και κανένα δεν δέχεται αντικαταβολή.. θέλουν να τους τα σκάσεις εξ' αρχής.. και περίμενεεε να στο φέρουν...
Δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν μάθεις κάτι, δώσε πληροφορίες.


Αν δω και εγώ κάτι θα σας πω!

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό το έχω βάλει και εγώ στο μάτι (την έκδοση V2 ωστόσο με τους αεραγωγούς στα πλαϊνά) τόσο για την aDSL που έχω τώρα μπας και δω καμιά σταθερότητα αλλά και για όταν με το καλό συνδεθώ στην οπτική της Wind αργότερα...


Πολύ θα ήθελα να τεστάρω και αυτό!!  :Cool:   :Wink: 

https://www.amy.gr/product/avm-fritz...0-5g-20002928/

----------


## MrGoose

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος fritz box πουλάει και η cosmote. Αλλά δεν ξέρω από μοντέλα

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...estid=27782852

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που λέτε, κι αν συμφέρει για τα λεφτά που κάνει

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, πουλάει..
όσα έρχονται από Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία πιστεύω..

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...equipment.html

- - - Updated - - -




> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...estid=27782852
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που λέτε, κι αν συμφέρει για τα λεφτά που κάνει


Αυτό είναι το προηγούμενο μοντέλο..
Έχει βγει νέο με καλύτερο Wi-Fi 6 .. το λένε AX..

Θα το δεις εδώ στην αντιπροσωπεία..
https://www.amy.gr/c/diktyaka/intern...a/router-wifi/

----------


## ChriZ

> Ναι, πουλάει..
> όσα έρχονται από Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία πιστεύω..
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...equipment.html


Καλα μιλάμε μπήκα μια στο λινκ και βλέπω αυτό το Xiaomi που έχει 7 κεραίες..  :ROFL: 
Το τερματίσανε οι κινέζοι... 
Αυτά που πουλάει λοιπόν ο κοσμοτέ, υποτίθεται ότι τα υποστηρίζει κιόλας; Εννοώ όπως είναι τα φριτζ που δουλεύουν τα πάντα όλα χωρίς αλχημείες σε γραμμή κοσμοτε;  :Thinking:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλα μιλάμε μπήκα μια στο λινκ και βλέπω αυτό το Xiaomi που έχει 7 κεραίες.. 
> Το τερματίσανε οι κινέζοι... 
> Αυτά που πουλάει λοιπόν ο κοσμοτέ, υποτίθεται ότι τα υποστηρίζει κιόλας; Εννοώ όπως είναι τα φριτζ που δουλεύουν τα πάντα όλα χωρίς αλχημείες σε γραμμή κοσμοτε;


Μπορεί να έχουν φτιάξει κάποιο προφίλ ώστε μόλις το κέντρο αναγνωρίσει ότι συνδέθηκε από τον Χ πελάτη ένα Fritz, να κατεβάζει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις τους.

Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό βέβαια θα μπορούσε να γίνει σε όλες τις συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν το συγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο να δέχονται scripts από ISP.

----------


## MrGoose

Αν δεν το κάνει έχει τρεχάματα να σου στείλουν τα username/password γραμμής και τηλεφωνίας για να έχεις υπηρεσίες

- - - Updated - - -

Έως 2 Gbps λέει χαχαχα
Θα δούμε 2 Gbps στο Ελλάντα σε καμιά 30αριά χρόνια και αν

----------


## AlexT544

1. Στην Βόσπορου στο ύψος του mymarket εχουν Κανει βάση για καμπίνα FTTH και εχουν αφήσει καρούλια 
2. Επισης το πρωί ηταν κατι τυπά δες της ζεύξης στην καμπίνα  Χειμαρρας και δοδωνης και την ειχαν ανοιξει και κατι κάναν πανω σε ενα πράγμα άσπρο σαν cdιερά και μετα συνέδεαν κατι καλώδια

----------


## Iris07

> 2. Επισης το πρωί ηταν κατι τυπά δες της ζεύξης στην καμπίνα  Χειμαρρας και δοδωνης και την ειχαν ανοιξει και κατι κάναν πανω σε ενα πράγμα άσπρο σαν cdιερά και μετα συνέδεαν κατι καλώδια


 

 

Άρχισαν να φτιάχνουν και τις FTTH!

Μοιράζουν τις οπτικές από την καμπίνα προς στις γραμμές για τα κτήρια..

----------


## ds12

Στην περιοχή σου ή για τον Κολωνό λες που γράφουν πιο πάνω;

----------


## Iris07

Αα.. λέω για αυτό που είπε ο Alex, Κολωνό..

το πρόσθεσα..

----------


## AlexT544

Off topic 
Οποίος ξερει μπορει να μου πει ποιο ρουτερ δινει η COSMOTE σε ISDN και αν υποστηρίζει 5ghz wifi?

----------


## SkyNet

> Off topic 
> Οποίος ξερει μπορει να μου πει ποιο ρουτερ δινει η COSMOTE σε ISDN και αν υποστηρίζει 5ghz wifi?


Με πήγες 10ετία και βάλε πίσω. 
Δεν δίνει ISDN γραμμές. Speedport με αντίστοιχα VoIP κανάλια.

----------


## dimangelid

> Με πήγες 10ετία και βάλε πίσω. 
> Δεν δίνει ISDN γραμμές. Speedport με αντίστοιχα VoIP κανάλια.


Υπάρχουν και οι MSAN ISDN όπου κρατάς ακόμα το Netmod. Έχω με 100αρα VDSL.

----------


## AlexT544

Μη το λες στο εξοχικό βάλαμε ISDN και θα μας φέρουν απο εβδομάδα ενα oxygen

----------


## dimangelid

> Μη το λες στο εξοχικό βάλαμε ISDN και θα μας φέρουν απο εβδομάδα ενα oxygen


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να έχεις κανονική ISDN, ρώτα τους για το MSAN. Εγώ είμαι έτσι από το 2019 που είχα την 50αρα και μου το άφησαν και τον Απρίλιο που έβαλα την 100αρα.

----------


## AlexT544

Οκ Ευχαριστω 
Πάντως εγω εχω ενα Τ/Κ που χρησιμοποιεί ο πατέρας μου λόγω τηλε εργασιας 
Και μου ειπαν οτι αφου εχετε Τ/Κ θα σας φέρουμε το oxygen

----------


## dimangelid

> Οκ Ευχαριστω 
> Πάντως εγω εχω ενα Τ/Κ που χρησιμοποιεί ο πατέρας μου λόγω τηλε εργασιας 
> Και μου ειπαν οτι αφου εχετε Τ/Κ θα σας φέρουμε το oxygen


Μια χαρά θα δουλέψει με το Oxygen. Εγώ το λέω αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν θες VoIP :Wink:

----------


## AlexT544

Οχι ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος με το VoIP διότι εκει που ειναι το σπιτι επειδη ολη την ωρα βρέχει και μαζεύονται τα νερά εχουν βαλει μπαταρίες στο καφαο οποτε με ups στο ρουτερ βλέπεις και 1 μηνα uptime

- - - Updated - - -

Ξερεις ποιο oxygen δίνουν ?? Η cosmote εννοω

Net mod ειχα προαμνημωνευτων πριν βάλουν το VoIP

----------


## dimangelid

> Οχι ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος με το VoIP διότι εκει που ειναι το σπιτι επειδη ολη την ωρα βρέχει και μαζεύονται τα νερά εχουν βαλει μπαταρίες στο καφαο οποτε με ups στο ρουτερ βλέπεις και 1 μηνα uptime
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ξερεις ποιο oxygen δίνουν ?? Η cosmote εννοω
> 
> Net mod ειχα προαμνημωνευτων πριν βάλουν το VoIP


Oxygen HDV34201.N3A2UVM

----------


## AlexT544

Οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ

- - - Updated - - -




> Oxygen HDV34201.N3A2UVM


Σίγουρα μόνο αυτό δίνουν διότι αυτοι εκει στο κεντρο λενε το εξής

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας. Το αίτημα σας για μετατροπή της γραμμης σε isdn και αποστολή συμβατού εξοπλισμού για τηλεφωνικό κέντρο εχει προωθηθει και είναι εν εξελίξει ωστόσο τη δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμή δε δυναται να επιβεβαιωθεί το ακριβές μοντέλο που θα αποσταλεί καθως η αιτηση ειναι υπο επεξεργασία

----------


## MrGoose

Νομίζω ένα μοντέλο έχουν μόνο, απλά σου λένε αυτό για να δικαιολογησουν την αργοπορία

----------


## AlexT544

Α καταλαβα

----------


## hellisgr

Υπάρχει Speedport AnnexB στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## TNTnd

Είδα τεχνικό να έχει ανοίξει το κουτί στην Καλαμά και Αυλώνος και να είναι με ένα λάπτοπ, λέτε να ήρθε η ώρα ;

----------


## Iris07

Εεε.. όλο και κοντεύει!  :Cool:

----------


## dimangelid

> Υπάρχει Speedport AnnexB στον ΟΤΕ.


Ναι, έχω εγώ γιατί έχω γραμμή ISDN (κανονική, όχι VoIP με εξοπλισμό που βγάζει θύρα ISDN) .

----------


## AlexT544

> Ναι, έχω εγώ γιατί έχω γραμμή ISDN (κανονική, όχι VoIP με εξοπλισμό που βγάζει θύρα ISDN) .


Αυτη στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπε οτι εχουν δυο το HDV24201 και το hdi24201 και λεει η διαφορά τους ειναι οτι το hdi ειναι όρθιο και οτι εχει 5ghz wifi Kai 1gigabit Ethernet 
Μαλλον εννοούσε το hdi34201?

----------


## geioannou

ερωτηση για να μην ψαχνω. στην Δυρραχίου, στο γυπεδο του Τριτωνα επιβεβαιωνει κανεις οτι η καμπινα VDSL ειναι της WIND και μπορει η γειτονια να εχει πραγματικη 50αρα η 100αρα ?
το λεω γιατι σε παροχο που μιλησα δεν ηταν πολυ ξεκαθαρο οτι το 50αρι πακετο θα φερει 50αρα ταχύτητα και ειπα μπας και η VDSL ερχεται απο ΑΚ.

----------


## AlexT544

Η καμπίνα ειναι της wind αλλα δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί 
Προφανώς εννοούν το ΑΚ VDSL
Με ποιον πάροχο μίλησες διότι αν μίλησες με VODAFONE μαλλον εννοούν το πακέτο VDSL 30 που εχουν το οποιο μπορει να πιάσει μεχρι 46

----------


## geioannou

ναι σωστα.
και να ρωτησω, μονο η vodafone δινει 30αρι ?
οι υπολοιποι παροχοι δινουν εως 24 ?

----------


## AlexT544

Έδινε μεχρι πρόσφατα η COSMOTE αλλα το διέκοψε το συμβόλαιο δεν το δινει πια
Η WIND και ο ΟΤΕ δινει αλλα πρεπει να εισαι πολυ κοντά για να σου δωσει 50αρα 
Στο ΑΚ εννοω

----------


## geioannou

ξερουμε που ειναι το ΑΚ ?

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ :

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9975...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## AlexT544

> ερωτηση για να μην ψαχνω. στην Δυρραχίου, στο γυπεδο του Τριτωνα επιβεβαιωνει κανεις οτι η καμπινα VDSL ειναι της WIND και μπορει η γειτονια να εχει πραγματικη 50αρα η 100αρα ?
> το λεω γιατι σε παροχο που μιλησα δεν ηταν πολυ ξεκαθαρο οτι το 50αρι πακετο θα φερει 50αρα ταχύτητα και ειπα μπας και η VDSL ερχεται απο ΑΚ.


Για να καταλαβεις Η ΞΑΔΕΛΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙ στον Ωρωπό και το ΑΚ ειναι στα 50 μέτρα οποτε εχει 50αρα ΟΤΕ και πιάνει 53down 10up

----------


## geioannou

ειτε παιρνεις απο ΑΚ ειτε παιρνεις απο καμπινα, το θεμα ειναι η αποσταση απο αυτο. στα 50μ δεν υπαρχει απώλεια στο χαλκο.
εγω ρωταω για σπιτι που ειναι ακριβως διπλα στο γηπεδο του τριφωνα. εαν η καμπινα ειναι ανενεργει ακομα, τοτε το ΑΚ ειναι σχετικα μακρια. απλα τα ρωταω για να δω το κατα ποσο το να πας σε VDSL απο ΑΚ εχει νοημα. και απο αποψη οικονομικο, αλλα και απο αποψη ταχυτητας.

----------


## sgatz

Δεν αξίζει να μπλέξεις με γραμμή από Α/Κ αν είσαι μακριά. Περίμενε είκοσι μέρες να πάρεις από την καμπίνα. Από το 2018 περιμένουμε, για είκοσι μέρες ακόμη ούτε λόγος ????

----------


## geioannou

ενταξει δεν θα πω τιποτα. αν περιμενετε τοσο καιρο, ζηταω συγνωμη και μονο που κανω αυτη την κουβεντα!!! αλλα πιστευεις οτι ειναι υποθεση 20 ημερων!!

----------


## sgatz

Όπως αναφέρθηκε στο νήμα μέχρι τις 8/1 όλες οι τελειωμένες καμπίνες θα έχουν παραδοθεί. Ήδη έχουν πάρει όλες νούμερο.
Οπότε σύμφωνα με αυτό πλέον απέχουμε ελάχιστα.
Αν βέβαια είσαι στο ftth κομμάτι μάλλον θα τραβήξει λίγο περισσότερο.
Από ποια καμπίνα παίρνεις;

----------


## hellisgr

> Αυτη στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπε οτι εχουν δυο το HDV24201 και το hdi24201 και λεει η διαφορά τους ειναι οτι το hdi ειναι όρθιο και οτι εχει 5ghz wifi Kai 1gigabit Ethernet 
> Μαλλον εννοούσε το hdi34201?


Και τα 2 HDx είναι Oxygen, εγώ μιλάω για *Speedport Plus Sercomm ISDN*.
Είναι πιθανό να τα δίνουν μόνο σε εταιρικά συμβόλαια. 
Το ζήτησα συγκεκριμένα με συμβατότητα τηλεφωνικού κέντρου και dialer συναγερμού ISDN, οπότε ίσως σε βοηθάει αυτό.

----------


## dimangelid

> Αυτη στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπε οτι εχουν δυο το HDV24201 και το hdi24201 και λεει η διαφορά τους ειναι οτι το hdi ειναι όρθιο και οτι εχει 5ghz wifi Kai 1gigabit Ethernet 
> Μαλλον εννοούσε το hdi34201?


To HDI24201 το έδιναν παλιότερα. Σε νέες VoIP γραμμές ή σε υπάρχουσες που ζητάνε ISDN έξοδο, δίνουν το 34201.

----------


## AlexT544

Τι μου λενε τοτε 
Τωρα μου λενε αυτο

_Δεν έχουμε εικόνα απο την τελική στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης. Όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, δεν μπορείτε να διαλέξετε. Θα λάβετε όποιος εξοπλισμός παρέχεται απο την COSMOTE._
KAI ΕΠΙΣΗς μου ειπαν οτι θα το εγκαταστησει τεχνικος λογω Oxygen

----------


## Eliaskat

> Όπως αναφέρθηκε στο νήμα μέχρι τις 8/1 όλες οι τελειωμένες καμπίνες θα έχουν παραδοθεί. Ήδη έχουν πάρει όλες νούμερο.
> Οπότε σύμφωνα με αυτό πλέον απέχουμε ελάχιστα.
> Αν βέβαια είσαι στο ftth κομμάτι μάλλον θα τραβήξει λίγο περισσότερο.
> Από ποια καμπίνα παίρνεις;



μην εισαι σιγουρος...

----------


## Iris07

_Ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ πήρε τη στρατηγική απόφαση να αναβαθμίσει, εντελώς δωρεάν, τις ταχύτητες του σταθερού ευρυζωνικού internet που απολαμβάνουν σήμερα οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE 
στις περιοχές που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα η οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι, όπου αυτό είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό.._

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...m-H%C3%B6ttges

Άντε.. δεν θα βάλω VDSL..
θα περιμένω τηλ. από τον OTE για δωρεάν αναβάθμιση!!  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

*Δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων για τους συνδρομητές COSMOTE*

_Με στόχο την ενίσχυση της διείσδυσης των υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού, 
ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ θα αναβαθμίσει δωρεάν τις ταχύτητες του σταθερού Internet που απολαμβάνουν σήμερα οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE.

Η αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει το Α’ τρίμηνο του 2022 και να ολοκληρωθεί σταδιακά μέσα στη χρονιά, 
ενώ οι συνδρομητές μας δεν θα χρειαστεί να προβούν σε καμία ενέργεια, καθώς η διαδικασία θα γίνεται αυτόματα.

Οι μόνες προϋποθέσεις για την αναβάθμιση, είναι ο συνδρομητής COSMOTE να βρίσκεται σε περιοχή που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα η οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι (FTTH) 
και να το επιτρέπει τεχνολογικά η υποδομή δικτύου της περιοχής που βρίσκεται το σπίτι ή η επιχείρησή του._

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/fiber.html

*Ζήτω η Wind !!!*  :Thumbs up: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## p0rt

Φανταστικά νέα! Ηρθε σημερα τεχνικός της Cosmote και κοίταξε την καμπίνα 336 στη γωνία Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας. Πότισε και τα τρια καλώδια που εξέχουν εδω και δυο μήνες και παρατηρησε ότι ειναι έτοιμα να βγάλουν κλαδιά. Μου ειπε ότι μπορει και να φυτρώσει μονη της η καμπίνα της Wind που δεν εχει μπει ακόμα.
Κατα τα άλλα, οπωσδήποτε στις 8/1 θα έχουν VDSL όλες οι καμπίνες της Wind... Αυτες που έχουν εγκατασταθεί! Όχι αυτές που περιμένουμε να φυτρώσουν από μόνες τους.

----------


## Iris07

LOL !!!  :Laughing: 

Τι τρελό και αυτό!!
Τι να πω !!

- - - Updated - - -

*Όλες οι πληροφορίες για την Δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων εδώ:*

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post7172256

----------


## MrGoose

> Φανταστικά νέα! Ηρθε σημερα τεχνικός της Cosmote και κοίταξε την καμπίνα 336 στη γωνία Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας. Πότισε και τα τρια καλώδια που εξέχουν εδω και δυο μήνες και παρατηρησε ότι ειναι έτοιμα να βγάλουν κλαδιά. Μου ειπε ότι μπορει και να φυτρώσει μονη της η καμπίνα της Wind που δεν εχει μπει ακόμα.
> Κατα τα άλλα, οπωσδήποτε στις 8/1 θα έχουν VDSL όλες οι καμπίνες της Wind... Αυτες που έχουν εγκατασταθεί! Όχι αυτές που περιμένουμε να φυτρώσουν από μόνες τους.


Σου είπε στο περίπου αν έχει εικόνα για το πότε έχει αποφασίσει η Wind να βάλει την καμπίνα;

----------


## AlexT544

> To HDI24201 το έδιναν παλιότερα. Σε νέες VoIP γραμμές ή σε υπάρχουσες που ζητάνε ISDN έξοδο, δίνουν το 34201.


OFF TOPIC 
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΑΝ ΚΑ  ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΨΟΣΜΟΤΕ ΟΤΙ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ISDN BRA

----------


## p0rt

> Σου είπε στο περίπου αν έχει εικόνα για το πότε έχει αποφασίσει η Wind να βάλει την καμπίνα;


Τι να ξέρει ο ΟΤΕτζης; Δεν ειχε ιδέα. ... Ο οποίος παρεμπιπτόντως πάλι εκεί είναι και χαρχαλεύει την καμπίνα. Δεν ασχολειται με τα καλώδια που είναι διπλα της.

----------


## Iris07

> Φανταστικά νέα! Ηρθε σημερα τεχνικός της Cosmote και κοίταξε την καμπίνα 336 στη γωνία Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας. Πότισε και τα τρια καλώδια που εξέχουν εδω και δυο μήνες και παρατηρησε ότι ειναι έτοιμα να βγάλουν κλαδιά. Μου ειπε ότι μπορει και να φυτρώσει μονη της η καμπίνα της Wind που δεν εχει μπει ακόμα.
> Κατα τα άλλα, οπωσδήποτε στις 8/1 θα έχουν VDSL όλες οι καμπίνες της Wind... Αυτες που έχουν εγκατασταθεί! Όχι αυτές που περιμένουμε να φυτρώσουν από μόνες τους.


Λοιπόν, ξέρεις τι βρήκα..
ότι το καφάο σου μάλλον μοιράζεται VDSL καμπίνα μαζί με ένα άλλο το 332..

Οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μην μπει εκεί η καμπίνα, και να έχει μπει ήδη σε άλλο σημείο,
κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 καφάο..

Ο κωδικός της καμπίνας της Wind είναι *WLAT1_R04_AC129*
και τον ίδιο κωδικό έχουν και στο καφάο 332..

Κάτσε να δούμε που είναι το 332..

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν το 332 είναι εδώ :
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...83!4d23.712444

και το 336 εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...78!4d23.712083

πήγαινε και δες εάν υπάρχει καμπίνα κοντά στο 332
ή κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 ..

----------


## MrGoose

> Λοιπόν, ξέρεις τι βρήκα..
> ότι το καφάο σου μάλλον μοιράζεται VDSL καμπίνα μαζί με ένα άλλο το 332..
> 
> Οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μην μπει εκεί η καμπίνα, και να έχει μπει ήδη σε άλλο σημείο,
> κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 καφάο..
> 
> Ο κωδικός της καμπίνας της Wind είναι *WLAT1_R04_AC129*
> και τον ίδιο κωδικό έχουν και στο καφάο 332..
> 
> ...


Γράφει πουθενά ημερομηνία; πχ ενεργοποίησης η τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης;

----------


## p0rt

> Λοιπόν, ξέρεις τι βρήκα..
> ότι το καφάο σου μάλλον μοιράζεται VDSL καμπίνα μαζί με ένα άλλο το 332..
> 
> Οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μην μπει εκεί η καμπίνα, και να έχει μπει ήδη σε άλλο σημείο,
> κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 καφάο..
> 
> Ο κωδικός της καμπίνας της Wind είναι *WLAT1_R04_AC129*
> και τον ίδιο κωδικό έχουν και στο καφάο 332..
> 
> ...




Η πιο κοντινη καμπίνα της Wind (αλλα όχι κάπου ενδιάμεσα) είναι στην πλατεία Πέτρουλα (κιτρινοπράσινο τετράγωνο). Θυμίζω ότι οι δυο καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (332 και 336) έχουν συνδεθεί δύο φορές με αυτήν την καμπίνα της Wind που είναι στην πλατεία. Την πρώτη φορά πέρασαν καλώδιο μεσα από το υπάρχον φρεάτιο το καλοκαιρι, και τη δευτερη φορά με σπάσιμο της ασφάλτου πριν κανα δίμηνο. Δες μια περιοχή που καλύπτουν αυτές οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ και πες μου τη γνώμη σου αν ειναι λογικό αυτό. 



Και επίσης...  Αν δεν προκειται να μπει άλλη καμπίνα της Wind, τα μαρκούτσια διπλα στην 336 γιατί τα άφησαν;

----------


## Iris07

Χμμμ.. όχι δεν είναι πολύ λογικό να είναι από αυτή την πλευρά..
τόσο μακριά και από τα 2 καφάο..

Από την άλλη εδώ στα Πατήσια, όσες καμπίνες πήγαιναν να ενωθούν με 2 καφάο ΟΤΕ ποτέ δεν τις έβαλαν ακριβώς δίπλα στο ένα καφάο..
πάντα κάπου ανάμεσα στα 2 ..

Πάντως έχουν γίνει και λάθη στα έργα.. 
και έχουν αλλάξει κάποιες φορές και θέση σε καμπίνες..

- - - Updated - - -




> Γράφει πουθενά ημερομηνία; πχ ενεργοποίησης η τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης;


Τα στοιχεία είναι από την λίστα που είχαμε βάλει εδώ..
και λέει για Ιανουάριο του '22 ..

----------


## MrGoose

> Τα στοιχεία είναι από την λίστα που είχαμε βάλει εδώ..
> και λέει για Ιανουάριο του '22 ..


Καλό αυτό. Άντε να δούμε.

----------


## DoSMaN

Ο εργολάβος εδώ στα Πατήσια που τον πέτυχα και έτυχε και μιλήσαμε για τις καμπίνες, μου είπε ότι έχει τύχει να παραπονεθεί κόσμος για το σημείο που μπαίνει η καμπίνα και τους λένε να τη βάλουν αλλού και έτσι ενώ την έχουν συνδεδεμένη ή έχουν κάνει τις αναμονές, να πρέπει να ξηλώσουν την καμπίνα ή/και τα καλώδια αν δε υπάρχει καμπίνα και να τα μεταφέρουν αλλού, με επιπλέον σκάψιμο.

Δε ξέρω αν στη δική σας περίπτωση ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά το γράφω αυτό για να υπάρχει στα υπόψιν σας.

----------


## Iris07

Να σας πω και το άλλο.. το είχα στο μυαλό μου και δεν το έγραψα..

Οι σωλήνες εκεί που είναι μου φαίνονται πολύ λάθος..

Παραπάνω είναι μία βάση για καμπίνα VDSL..
Κατ' αρχάς δεν μπαίνουν έτσι σωλήνες στις VDSL.. αλλά όπως βλέπετε στις φώτο με την βάση..
Βάζουν πρώτα ειδικούς "σπαστούς" σωλήνες..

Και κατά 2ον εάν μπει εκεί η καμπίνα VDSL δεν θα μπορούν να ανοίγουν τα πορτάκια που έχει στο πλάι,
εμποδίζει το καφάο του OTE..  :Cool: 

Κάτι άλλο παίζει εκεί μάλλον..

- - - Updated - - -



Εδώ είναι οι σωλήνες και η μεταλλική βάση που βάζουν στο πεζοδρόμιο όταν φτιάχνουν βάση για VDSL..

----------


## Kostinos

> Φανταστικά νέα! Ηρθε σημερα τεχνικός της Cosmote και κοίταξε την καμπίνα 336 στη γωνία Αλεξανδρείας και Αλαμάνας. Πότισε και τα τρια καλώδια που εξέχουν εδω και δυο μήνες και παρατηρησε ότι ειναι έτοιμα να βγάλουν κλαδιά. Μου ειπε ότι μπορει και να φυτρώσει μονη της η καμπίνα της Wind που δεν εχει μπει ακόμα.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233218
> Κατα τα άλλα, οπωσδήποτε στις 8/1 θα έχουν VDSL όλες οι καμπίνες της Wind... Αυτες που έχουν εγκατασταθεί! Όχι αυτές που περιμένουμε να φυτρώσουν από μόνες τους.


Μπορεί να την σκίσουν στο πλάι...

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Παρακολουθώ αυτό το θρεντ χρόνια
Μου φαίνεται ειλικρινά αστείο που πραγματικά όλες οι καμπίνες έχουν είτε αναβαθμιστεί, είτε έχει δρομολογηθεί η αναβάθμισή τους (από αυτά που λένε και τα παιδιά του φόρουμ με φώτο που βλέπω πχ.) εκτός από την 446-320 που δεν την βλέπω ΠΟΥ ΘΕ ΝΑ  :Laughing: 
Λέτε να έχει καμιά κατάρα η Αμπλιανής, να ψαχτώ?

----------


## Iris07

446-320446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ320SuperVectoringQ1 2022
Η 320 μπήκε στην 3η ετήσια ανάθεση της Wind..
και δεν την βρίσκω στην εσωτερική λίστα της Wind που έχουμε..

Πιθανόν να μην την έχουν βάλει ακόμη.. το πλάνο λέει έως Μάρτιο του 2022..
κάνε υπομονή..  :Cool: 

Το βασικό είναι να βάλουν από τώρα κοντά της τις οπτικές ίνες..

- - - Updated - - -

*3η ετήσια..*

446-215446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ215FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-307446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ307FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-311446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ311FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-312446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ312FTTH-GPONQ1 2022446-319446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ319SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-320446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ320SuperVectoringQ1 2022446-323446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ323SuperVectoringQ1 2022
*4η ετήσια..*

446-142446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ142FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-243446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ243FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-308446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ308FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-314446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ314FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-327446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ327FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-342446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ342FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-348446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ348FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-349446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ349FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-350446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ350FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-362446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ362FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-364446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ364FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-365446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ365FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-385446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ385FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-386446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ386FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-390446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ390FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-393446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ393FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-394446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ394FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-451446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ451FTTH-GPON2023/Q1446-464446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ464FTTH-GPON2023/Q1

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Καλημέρα Iris!
Εννοείς ότι αν βάλουν οι κοντινές καμπίνες στη δικιά μου έχω πιθανότητες για αναβάθμιση στο μέλλον?
προφανώς για αρχή ένα VDSL για να γλιτώσω επιτέλους από τα 7mps down και 0.3 up θα ήταν μια χαρά

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.

Ναι, εάν μπουν οι οπτικές ίνες στους δρόμους κοντά στο καφάο σου, 
μετά λογικά θα μπορέσουν να σε φτιάξουν γρήγορα!

Πολύ πιθανόν η καμπίνα σου να συνδεθεί σε κάποιο φρεάτιο που έχουν φτιάξει εκεί κοντά..

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Τότε υπομονή και άλλη λίγη υπομονή
Μακάρι να κρατήσουν τη δέσμευση για Μάρτιο

----------


## denisvl

Καλησπέρα, 
Εχουμε κανένα νέο με την καμπίνα 446-427	(Πίσω απο το μετρο Σεπολίων - Γερακιού Οδος). Πριν 3 εβδομάδες ήρθε συνεργείο της Ζευξης αλλά δεν είχε πρόσβαση στο φρεάτιο γιατί υπήρχε παρκαρισμένο όχημα. 
Από τότε δεν έχουν ξαναέρθει, και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Σκέφτηκα μέχρι και την Ζευξης να την πάρω τηλ για να ξαναρθουν.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Όντως το κατάλαβα και εγώ, 
*ότι τώρα είναι πρόβλημα και τα αυτοκίνητα πάνω από τα φρεάτια !!* :-\

Μία λύση να βάζουν κανένα χαρτί ότι θα γίνουν έργα στο σημείο..  :Thinking:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημέρα Iris!
> Εννοείς ότι αν βάλουν οι κοντινές καμπίνες στη δικιά μου έχω πιθανότητες για αναβάθμιση στο μέλλον?
> προφανώς για αρχή ένα VDSL για να γλιτώσω επιτέλους από τα 7mps down και 0.3 up θα ήταν μια χαρά


Επειδή είσαι ίδια περίπτωση σε ταχύτητα και για να μη τα γράφω πάλι, θα σε παραπέμψω εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...07#post7173507
Στο πρώτο κείμενο.. 
*Μιλάω για γραμμή από α.κ.... 
Αν τλκ μπει η καμπίνα... Απλά σώθηκες...

----------


## nplatis

Με συγκίνηση αναφέρω ότι σήμερα είδα συνεργείο της "Ζεύξις" να δουλεύει στην καμπίνα FTTH Δόρδου κοντά στην Δράμας.

----------


## VedBuensEnde

> Επειδή είσαι ίδια περίπτωση σε ταχύτητα και για να μη τα γράφω πάλι, θα σε παραπέμψω εδώ..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...07#post7173507
> Στο πρώτο κείμενο.. 
> *Μιλάω για γραμμή από α.κ.... 
> Αν τλκ μπει η καμπίνα... Απλά σώθηκες...


θενκ γιου
θα ανοίξω κανα Jameson να ξεχάσω μετά από αυτό
δεν θυμάμαι και σε ποιο Α/Κ ανήκω εν τω μεταξύ, μου το είχαν πει παλιότερα παιδιά εδώ αλλά δε θυμάμαι
αν και για να πιάνω 7/0.3 σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στα 32χμ

----------


## Iris07

> Αν τλκ μπει η καμπίνα... Απλά σώθηκες...


Αφού έβαλε η Wind την 320 σε ανάθεση θα πάρει καμπίνα ο φίλος..
μη τον κοψοχολιάζεις..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Το είχαμε βρει εδώ το καφάο 320..
Στο Α/Κ Κολωνός είναι..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...94#post6538694

Όπως του τα έλεγα τότε.. τον βάλανε σε ετήσια ανάθεση..  :Wink: 

Ίσως μας διάβασε εδώ η Wind ότι "ξέχασε" το καφάο του, και τον έβαλε σε ανάθεση!  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αφού έβαλε η Wind την 320 σε ανάθεση θα πάρει καμπίνα ο φίλος..
> μη τον κοψοχολιάζεις.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το είχαμε βρει εδώ το καφάο 320..
> Στο Α/Κ Κολωνός είναι..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...94#post6538694
> ...


Όπως έγραψα στο τέλος.... Αν μπει η καμπίνα σώθηκε..  :Wink:

----------


## severus

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Διαβάζω το thread και έχω να πω ότι έχω μπερδευτεί..
Στο doc https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1599342997 που ανέβασε ένας φίλος λίγο καιρό πριν βλέπω την οδό μου (Πετρας 134) για παράδοση στις 15/02/2022.
Αλλά.. στο ντοκ https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gix...ybFgdJuNk/view που είχε ανέβει παλιότερα η Πέτρας 134 φαίνεται να αντιστοιχεί στο καφάο 446-308 που εμφανίζεται στην 4η ανάθεση της WIND για το 1ο τρίμηνο του 2023.

Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ ότι ισχύει το πρώτο και όχι το δεύτερο... 
Περιμένω τη γραμμή μία δεκαετία  :Crying:

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω ότι εμείς δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε κάτι σίγουρο..

Μόνο η Wind ξέρει τι παίζει..  :Thinking:

----------


## akiss

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...928!4d23.71936

και το νουμερακι αυτης, 080....     :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, καλώς να τα δεχτείς..  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Να σας ρωτήσω 
Ενας φιλος απο τον κολωνο εβαλε 100αρα VDSL και με ρωτούσε αν θα εχει απώλειες στην ταχυτητα με το παρακάτω UPS https://www.you.gr/ypologistes-perif...ps-850va,-230v

Ξερει καποιος να μου πει ?

----------


## akiss

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...928!4d23.71936

081

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...928!4d23.71936

082

- - - Updated - - -




> Να σας ρωτήσω 
> Ενας φιλος απο τον κολωνο εβαλε 100αρα VDSL και με ρωτούσε αν θα εχει απώλειες στην ταχυτητα με το παρακάτω UPS https://www.you.gr/ypologistes-perif...ps-850va,-230v
> 
> Ξερει καποιος να μου πει ?


Τι σχέση έχει το UPS με την ταχύτητα?

----------


## Iris07

Όπως φαίνεται έχει και θύρες για προστασία τηλεφωνικής γραμμής..

Είχα ακούσει ότι μπορεί να επηρεάζει κάπως την γραμμή..
αλλά ίσως εξαρτάται και από το κάθε UPS τι κάνει..

----------


## AlexT544

εννοει για να εχει το ρευμα του ρουτερ γιατι ειχε διαβασει οτι το cosmote ups προκαλει προβληματα

----------


## GPxr

Τα UPS κλάσης APC δεν επηρεάζουν πάνω από 1-2% την γραμμή. Τα φθηνά δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν. 

Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί να περάσει το καλώδιο μέσα από το UPS. Σε κατοικημένη περιοχή δεν είναι; Αν είναι ψηλά και αραιοκατοικημένα έχει καλώς. Αν είναι Κολωνό-Σεπόλια το θεωρώ too much.

----------


## AlexT544

ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ να περασει την γραμμη αλλα το ρευμα του ρουτερ διοτι το σπιτι εχει προβλημα με την ηλεκτροδοτηση

----------


## SPYRUSS

Ρώτα και εμένα, που είχα το modem router ASUS σε UPS APC (Cyber Power 1300) τροφοδοσία μόνο όμως όχι τη τηλ.γραμμή, και ένας κεραυνός έκαψε το modem(μήπως επειδή είμαι ρετιρέ?).Ευτυχώς ο άνεμος το άλλαξε σε 2 ημέρες, δίνοντας δεδομένα και λεπτά ομιλίας απεριόριστα σε 3 κινητά και ας μην ήταν δικό τους λάθος. Αυτά γιατί έπεσα σε καλούς ανθρώπους, γιατί σε άλλη περίπτωση με τον άνεμο πάλι, σε βλάβη δικού τους εξοπλισμού απλά αρνήθηκαν να εξυπηρετήσουν.

----------


## GPxr

> ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ να περασει την γραμμη αλλα το ρευμα του ρουτερ διοτι το σπιτι εχει προβλημα με την ηλεκτροδοτηση


Τότε θα κάνει την καλύτερη κίνηση και δεν επηρεάζεται σε κάτι η γραμμή.

----------


## AlexT544

Σήμερα πέτυχα 3 διαφορετικά φορτηγάκι ΖΕΥΞΙΣ σε καμπίνες FTTH σε αυτή στην δυρραχιου σε αυτήν στην αρχή της χειμαρρας και σε μια άλλη στην Δράμας 
Κάτι πείραζαν μέσα τα καλώδια του  ΚΑΦΑΟ

----------


## ExCiZieR

> Σήμερα πέτυχα 3 διαφορετικά φορτηγάκι ΖΕΥΞΙΣ σε καμπίνες FTTH σε αυτή στην δυρραχιου σε αυτήν στην αρχή της χειμαρρας και σε μια άλλη στην Δράμας 
> Κάτι πείραζαν μέσα τα καλώδια του  ΚΑΦΑΟ


Αρχη Χειμαρρας ειπες? Εννοεις στο καφαο γωνια με Σεπολιων? Κανε μου Χριστουγεννα...

----------


## Iris07

Προχωράει και το FTTH!

----------


## AlexT544

> Αρχη Χειμαρρας ειπες? Εννοεις στο καφαο γωνια με Σεπολιων? Κανε μου Χριστουγεννα...


 Ναι ναι Αυτο εννοω

----------


## ExCiZieR

> Ναι ναι Αυτο εννοω


Σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια. Μου κανει εντυπωση ομως διοτι δεν το εχουν αλλαξει. Ειναι κλασσικο παλιο, χωρις αριθμο, σαν να ειναι ξεχασμενο.
Καμια σχεση με αυτα τα καινουργια τα γκρι της Wind και την αριθμηση που βλεπω που ποσταρετε στα threads. Παραξενο. 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0003...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Iris07

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να αλλάξει αυτό.. είναι του OTE..

Όταν κάνει έργα για VDSL η Wind βάζει μία νέα καμπίνα για VDSL και αυτή μετά συνδέεται με το παλιό καφαό του OTE με μία γραμμή χαλκού,
και εμείς θα πάρουμε VDSL από την γραμμή του OTE που είχαμε..

Στο FTTH μετά έχουμε ένα εντελώς ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο με οπτικές ίνες.. και άλλες καμπίνες για FTTH.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Με κάλεσαν από Wind πριν λίγο για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL.Έκανα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και μας δίνει ως 200.Εγώ είμαι Ελλησπόντου και Κρέοντος. Είδα και για ένα φίλο στη Σπαρούνη Τρικόρφου 15 και για αυτόν υπάρχει αναβάθμιση.Διάλεξα την 50 άρα γραμμή που την δίνουν 1 ευρώ παραπάνω από την 24άρα στα 26€, με απεριόριστα και στα κινητά όλων των εταιρειών.Για οπτική αναμένουμε...

- - - Updated - - -

Η οπτική έχει και επιδότηση... :One thumb up:  Άρα στα 100 με τα ίδια λεφτά περίπου.

----------


## TNTnd

Στη Γράμμου ( Σεπόλια ) έβαλαν έναν αριθμο στο κουτί  , Κ079 , ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτό ; Μπορούμε να δούμε από κάπου αν υπάρχει κάποια διαθεσιμότητα ;

----------


## Iris07

Σημαίνει μάλλον ότι είναι τελειωμένη η καμπίνα, και θα δώσει σύντομα διαθεσιμότητα..
εφόσων όλος ο κορμός με τις οπτικές ίνες μέχρι αυτήν είναι και αυτός τελειωμένος..

Διαθεσιμότητα θα δεις από τις σελίδες της Wind και του OTE.. κάποια στιγμή..
αλλά μπορεί να πάρει 2-4 εβδομάδες για να γίνουν πρώτα δοκιμές..

----------


## AlexT544

> Στη Γράμμου ( Σεπόλια ) έβαλαν έναν αριθμο στο κουτί  , Κ079 , ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτό ; Μπορούμε να δούμε από κάπου αν υπάρχει κάποια διαθεσιμότητα ;




Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε κάνα 2-4 εβδομάδες θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα σου

----------


## TNTnd

Ωραία , thnx .

----------


## MrGoose

Κοντεύουμε να μπούμε στο 2022 και οι καμπίνες 336 και 332 που πρέπει να είναι έτοιμες και δοκιμασμένες μέχρι 8/1 σύμφωνα με το Excel, έχουν ακόμα τους γυμνούς σωλήνες... Τα λέμε 2032 παιδιά

----------


## Codehack

> Κοντεύουμε να μπούμε στο 2022 και οι καμπίνες 336 και 332 που πρέπει να είναι έτοιμες και δοκιμασμένες μέχρι 8/1 σύμφωνα με το Excel, έχουν ακόμα τους γυμνούς σωλήνες... *Τα λέμε 2032 παιδιά*


Αισιόδοξος ο φίλος!

----------


## ExCiZieR

> Αισιόδοξος ο φίλος!


Υπερβολες! Πιστευω το 2029 ειναι ρεαλιστικο σεναριο.
Αντε καλη χρονια γειτονες, ευχομαι τετοια εποχη του χρονου να εχει νεκρωσει το thread, και να τα λεμε σε αλλο για... τιμες.

----------


## p0rt

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε κάνα 2-4 εβδομάδες θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα σου


Στην πλατεία Πέτρουλα έχουν πάρει νουμερο οι καμπίνες από τον Οκτώβριο και είναι αμφιβολο αν θα ενεργοποιηθουν στις 8/1.

----------


## Iris07

Είσαι επάνω σε αυτές και περιμένεις διαθεσιμότητα ?

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα πήρε νούμερο και η δικιά μου.. για να δούμε..  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Σε όσους ειναι για FTTH τους εχω κακα νεα 
Πέτυχα σήμερα εναν τεχνικο ΖΕΥΞΗΣ
σε μια FTTH στην δοδωνης και τον ρώτησα για το 15/2 μου ειπε οτι ισχυε μεχρι πριν 2 εβδομάδες 
Αλλα πάνε ολες οι *ΕΓΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΜΕΝΕΣ* FTTH για ΜΑΡΤΙΟ/ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ του 2022
Δηλαδη αυτές που ηδη εχουν βαλει και εχουν συνδέσει σωλήνες οι αλλοι θα καθυστερήσουν ακομα πιο πολυ

Επειδη ειχαν αφήσει τόσο καιρό τις FTTH σε δεύτερη μοίρα δεν προλαβαίνουν να τις ενεργοποιήσουν μετα τα ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ
Ειπε επισης οτι οι VDSL εδω γύρω στα ΣΕΠΟΛΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ειναι έτοιμες

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα.. :-\
Είχε μείνει πολύ πίσω η δουλειά.. :-\

Alex, κάποια στιγμή μετά τα Φώτα θα σου θυμήσω μπας και βρούμε κανένα νέο αρχείο από την Wind, να δούμε τι γίνεται..

----------


## AlexT544

Θα ρωτήσω και τον ξάδελφο μου αν ξερει τιποτα παραπανω

----------


## LagSpike

Latest update 23/12/21 σε FTTC & FTTH

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## AlexT544

Κλασικά Κανένα νέο για FTTH

----------


## DoSMaN

Πολύ όμορφα... από εκεί που μας είχε για Φεβρουάριο, τώρα έγινε Pending...!!!
Ας μείνω με Nova...!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

> Latest update 23/12/21 σε FTTC & FTTH
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Thanks..
Βλέπω λένε πάλι αρκετά Pending στις VDSL..

- - - Updated - - -

Τα ίδια και στις VDSL Dosman.. :-|

----------


## akiss

10/1/2022... για να δουμε...

----------


## Iris07

Εσείς ναι, έχετε μερικές-κάμποσες VDSL για 10.1.2022

----------


## MrGoose

> Latest update 23/12/21 σε FTTC & FTTH
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Επειδή για κάποιο λόγο κολλάει το σύμπαν όταν πάω να το ανοίξω το αρχειάκι, για την 332/336 τι λέει ο ποιητής;

----------


## sgatz

> Επειδή για κάποιο λόγο κολλάει το σύμπαν όταν πάω να το ανοίξω το αρχειάκι, για την 332/336 τι λέει ο ποιητής;


Pending και οι δύο δυστυχώς. Δεν έχει καμία πιθανή ημερομηνία από όσο είδα. Εμένα στην 440 μου δείχνει 10/1, για να δούμε

----------


## Iris07

> Εμένα στην 440 μου δείχνει 10/1, για να δούμε


Για ρίξε μία ματιά στην διαθεσιμότητα της Wind να δούμε τι σου βγάζει..

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...otita-diktiou/

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε όσους ειναι για FTTH τους εχω κακα νεα 
> Πέτυχα σήμερα εναν τεχνικο ΖΕΥΞΗΣ
> σε μια FTTH στην δοδωνης και τον ρώτησα για το 15/2 μου ειπε οτι ισχυε μεχρι πριν 2 εβδομάδες 
> Αλλα πάνε ολες οι *ΕΓΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΜΕΝΕΣ* FTTH για ΜΑΡΤΙΟ/ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ του 2022
> Δηλαδη αυτές που ηδη εχουν βαλει και εχουν συνδέσει σωλήνες οι αλλοι θα καθυστερήσουν ακομα πιο πολυ
> 
> Επειδη ειχαν αφήσει τόσο καιρό τις FTTH σε δεύτερη μοίρα δεν προλαβαίνουν να τις ενεργοποιήσουν μετα τα ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ
> Ειπε επισης οτι οι VDSL εδω γύρω στα ΣΕΠΟΛΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ειναι έτοιμες


Να πω ότι δεν έλεγα καλό Πάσχα και αν; 
Ευχαριστούμε για το update..

- - - Updated - - -




> Πολύ όμορφα... από εκεί που μας είχε για Φεβρουάριο, τώρα έγινε Pending...!!!
> Ας μείνω με Nova...!!!


Το στοίχημα συνεχίζει να υποθέσω σχετικά με το ποιος θα πάρει πρώτος γραμμή..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Thanks..
> Βλέπω λένε πάλι αρκετά Pending στις VDSL..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τα ίδια και στις VDSL Dosman.. :-|


Τον γάιδαρο τον φάγαμε που λένε, στην ουρά θα κολλήσουμε;

----------


## sgatz

> Για ρίξε μία ματιά στην διαθεσιμότητα της Wind να δούμε τι σου βγάζει..
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...otita-diktiou/


Τα γνωστά μου βγάζει. Μέχρι 24 δίνει ακόμα

----------


## panos7

Αν είναι όλα - τι σημαίνει; 
Πόσο θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε θεωρητικά;
Εγώ είμαι στην 446-430.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πόσο θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε θεωρητικά;


Έτσι όπως πάνε... 
Μέχρι τη Δευτέρα παρουσία.. Ναι.. Νομίζω κάπου εκεί..  :Smile:  
Πάντως για σοβαρά τώρα, εσείς νομίζω είστε πιο κοντά στο τελείωμα από όλους εμάς βλ. Πατήσια, Κυψέλη, Κεραμεικό.. 
Εμείς πάντως λογικά θα είμαστε τελευταίοι..

----------


## panos7

> Έτσι όπως πάνε... 
> Μέχρι τη Δευτέρα παρουσία.. Ναι.. Νομίζω κάπου εκεί..  
> Πάντως για σοβαρά τώρα, εσείς νομίζω είστε πιο κοντά στο τελείωμα από όλους εμάς βλ. Πατήσια, Κυψέλη, Κεραμεικό.. 
> Εμείς πάντως λογικά θα είμαστε τελευταίοι..


Στην όδο που μένω 5 νούμερα πιο κάτω έχει πάρει ήδη από τέλος Οκτωβρίου (άλλη καμπίνα). 
Σαν το μαρτυριο της σταγόνας είναι όλο αυτό.
Και το θέμα είναι οτι δεν με νοιάζει να παίζω παιχνίδια ή να κατεβάζω.
Δουλεύω τηλεργασια και με όλη την οικογένεια στο σπιτι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.

Είναι τραγικοί πραγματικά. 
Έγω πάντως το βλέπω για τέλος Μαρτίου...ίσως είμαι αρκετά αισιόδοξος...
Υπομονή τι άλλο να κάνουμε...

----------


## Eliaskat

446-383 pending 

και καλή μας χρονιά!! 

με την αερας που μπλέξαμε...

----------


## p0rt

Αυτο το * 8/1*  ειμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν σήμαινε 1η Αυγουστου; Στο τελευταίο excell κοιτώντας το  rollout για fttc παρατηρώ ότι οι ημερομηνίες έχουν format mm/dd/yyyy

Επίσης το ίδιο excell οι ημερομηνιές είναι 2021... το όποιο μας αποχαιρετάει σε τρεις μέρες.

----------


## Gkostas2007

"ΗΜ/ΝIA ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜ/ΝΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ FTTH": 31/3/2019

Σήμερα 29/12/2021:
"ΗΜ/ΝIA ΝΕΑΣ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜ/ΝΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ FTTH": Pending

Με άλλα λόγια... 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ & 9 MHNEΣ μετά την προγραμματισμένη και συμφωνημένη με την ΕΕΤΤ ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης του FTTH, δεν υπάρχει ημερομηνία... Και φυσικά χωρίς καμία επίπτωση 
 :Respekt:

----------


## geioannou

καλησπερα. ο αριθμος που υπαρχει ως αριθμος "ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ ΟΤΕ" στο αρχειο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τους αριθμους που εχουν οι καμπινες στο fttx!
μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως η που θα κοιταξω για να βρω την σωστη αντιστοιχία ??

EDIT: εκτος εαν η ευρεση της καμπινας γινει απο τα στοιχεια των διευθύνσεων που καλύπτει!

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση 
Ένας φίλος που μένει στην θηναιας με ρωτάει του κάνανε πρόταση από VODAFONE GIGA FIBER 100 DP στα 19ευρ το μήνα να το αποδεχτεί η όχι δεν αξίζει και να πάει σε άλλον παροχο? 
Αν το αποδεχτεί, ρώτησαν ποιο ρουτερ θέλει το SERCOMM H300S η το ZTE H267A

----------


## ChriZ

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση 
> Ένας φίλος που μένει στην θηναιας με ρωτάει του κάνανε πρόταση από VODAFONE GIGA FIBER 100 DP στα 19ευρ το μήνα να το αποδεχτεί η όχι δεν αξίζει και να πάει σε άλλον παροχο? 
> Αν το αποδεχτεί, ρώτησαν ποιο ρουτερ θέλει το SERCOMM H300S η το ZTE H267A


Αν το fttc στην περιοχή του ειναι της wind, και τώρα έχει adsl, ετσι και η καλωδίωση του ειναι μάπα, θα εχει να κάνει με 3 παροχους,  πράγμα που ίσως να σημαίνει περισσότερη καθυστέρηση σε πιθανό πρόβλημα. 
Κατά τα άλλα για 19 ευρώ θα έλεγα ειναι πολύ καλή προσφορά. 
Σχετικά με το ρουτερ από όσο ξέρω προσωπικά  το ZTE ειναι καλύτερο

----------


## LagSpike

H267A μακραν καλυτερο, κυκλοφορουν και τα root στοιχεια του ρουτερ στο Internet

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν το fttc στην περιοχή του ειναι της wind, και τώρα έχει adsl, ετσι και η καλωδίωση του ειναι μάπα, θα εχει να κάνει με 3 παροχους,  πράγμα που ίσως να σημαίνει περισσότερη καθυστέρηση σε πιθανό πρόβλημα. 
> Κατά τα άλλα για 19 ευρώ θα έλεγα ειναι πολύ καλή προσφορά. 
> Σχετικά με το ρουτερ από όσο ξέρω προσωπικά  το ZTE ειναι καλύτερο


Αν ποραδειγμα εχεις Vodafone, η καμπινα ειναι της Wind και το προβλημα ειναι στα χαλκινα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ η βλαβη θα παει:

Step 1 Τεχνικος της Vodafone στον χωρο του συνδρομητη για ελεγχο και δηλωση βλαβης στην Wind
Step 2 Τεχνικος της Wind για ελεγχο βλαβης στον χωρο του συνδρομητη και δηλωση βλαβης στον ΟΤΕ
Step3A Τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ για ελεγχο και αποκατασταση
Step3Β Τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ για ελεγχο οπου δεν εντοπισε προβλημα και η Wind θα ζητησει συνδιαστικο ραντεβου για να μεταβει τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ & Wind το οποιο θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 2 επομενες εργασιμες (χωρις να ειναι standar)
Step3Γ Αρση απο ΟΤΕ & WIND και η Vodafone δεν επιβεβαιωνει αποκατασταση οπου θα ζητησει συνδιαστικο ραντεβου  με την Wind για να μεταβει τεχνικος της Vodafone & Wind το οποιο θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 2 επομενες εργασιμες (χωρις να ειναι standar) και αφου επιβεβαιωσουν οτι η βλαβη εξακολουθει, η Wind θα ζητησει συνδιαστικο με τον ΟΤΕ αν ειναι εντος 2 ημερων απο την βλαβη που δηλωθηκε στον ΟΤΕ απο το Step 2 αλλιως θα δωσουν νεα βλαβη απο την αρχη.

** Βαση SLA καθε παροχος εχει διαστημα 2 εργασιμων ημερων να διεκπεραιωσει καθε step χωρις ομως αυτο να καλυπτεται απο την EETT (εκτος καλωδιακης βλαβης το οποιο μπορει να παει οσο χρειαστει)

----------


## ChriZ

Κατάσταση $hit high and watch μ'αλλα λόγια...

----------


## DoSMaN

> [...]Το στοίχημα συνεχίζει να υποθέσω σχετικά με το ποιος θα πάρει πρώτος γραμμή..


Καλέ ναι... δεν έχουμε σταματήσει...

Εγώ λέω ότι εσύ θα είσαι πρώτος από μένα για τελική ενεργοποίηση...  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> "ΗΜ/ΝIA ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜ/ΝΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ FTTH": 31/3/2019
> 
> Σήμερα 29/12/2021:
> "ΗΜ/ΝIA ΝΕΑΣ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜ/ΝΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ FTTH": Pending
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια... 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ & 9 MHNEΣ μετά την προγραμματισμένη και συμφωνημένη με την ΕΕΤΤ ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης του FTTH, δεν υπάρχει ημερομηνία... Και φυσικά χωρίς καμία επίπτωση


Yπηρξε και η διένεξη με το δήμο που πήγε όλη τη δουλειά πίσω.. Μη το ξεχνάμε και αυτό.. 
Η wind τώρα φαίνεται να έχει αρχίσει να κινείται πιο γρήγορα.. Αλλά πόσο γρήγορα να κάνει όταν σε κάποιες περιοχές δεν είχε κάνει σχεδόν τίποτα.. 
Προσωπικά πιστεύω καλό Πάσχα και μετά.. 
Για πιο νωρίς λίγο δύσκολο.. Δεν ξέρω.. 
Σε εσάς πάντως πιστεύω ότι έχει πιο λίγα πράγματα να κάνει γενικά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση 
> Ένας φίλος που μένει στην θηναιας με ρωτάει του κάνανε πρόταση από VODAFONE GIGA FIBER 100 DP στα 19ευρ το μήνα να το αποδεχτεί η όχι δεν αξίζει και να πάει σε άλλον παροχο? 
> Αν το αποδεχτεί, ρώτησαν ποιο ρουτερ θέλει το SERCOMM H300S η το ZTE H267A


Και εγώ το ζτε θα έλεγα..

- - - Updated - - -




> H267A μακραν καλυτερο, κυκλοφορουν και τα root στοιχεια του ρουτερ στο Internet
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν ποραδειγμα εχεις Vodafone, η καμπινα ειναι της Wind και το προβλημα ειναι στα χαλκινα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ η βλαβη θα παει:
> 
> Step 1 Τεχνικος της Vodafone στον χωρο του συνδρομητη για ελεγχο και δηλωση βλαβης στην Wind
> ...


Όταν μπλέκεις με πολλούς παρόχους έτσι είναι.. 
Από την άλλη άντε να γλυτώσεις ένα βήμα πηγαίνοντας full wind, αλλά.. πάλι θα έχεις μέσα στα πόδια σου τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε... 
Αφού θα το περάσεις που θα το περάσεις αν σου κάτσει... Προσωπικά δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν έτσι.. Νομίζω.. Αλλά θα κοίταζα το καλύτερο deal..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλέ ναι... δεν έχουμε σταματήσει...
> 
> Εγώ λέω ότι εσύ θα είσαι πρώτος από μένα για τελική ενεργοποίηση...


Το ότι ακόμα δεν έχω καν καμπίνα υποθέτω ότι δεν μετράει ε;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το ότι ακόμα δεν έχω καν καμπίνα υποθέτω ότι δεν μετράει ε;


Χαχαχαχαχαχα δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία γιατί όπως αναφέρθηκε οι ftth ενεργοποιουνται τελευταίες λόγω πολυπλοκότητας της διαδικασίας και χρόνου που απαιτείται από τη ζευξις...

Μία μέρα θα ξυπνήσεις και ξαφνικά ως θαύμα θα έχει φυτρώσει μια καμπίνα εκεί...  :Laughing:

----------


## p0rt

> Χαχαχαχαχαχα δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία γιατί όπως αναφέρθηκε οι ftth ενεργοποιουνται τελευταίες λόγω πολυπλοκότητας της διαδικασίας και χρόνου που απαιτείται από τη ζευξις...
> 
> Μία μέρα θα ξυπνήσεις και ξαφνικά ως θαύμα θα έχει φυτρώσει μια καμπίνα εκεί...


Σωστος!!! 
Δειτε εδω τα βλαστάρια. Σε τρια τέρμινα μπορει να εχει γινει και καμπίνα...

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ πάντως το είπα..

Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο να είναι αυτό το πράγμα, βάση για καμπίνα!!  :Cool: 
και τόσο κοντά στο καφάο του OTE..

Άσχετοι το βάλανε ?  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Εγώ πάντως το είπα..
> 
> Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο να είναι αυτό το πράγμα, βάση για καμπίνα!! 
> και τόσο κοντά στο καφάο του OTE..
> 
> Άσχετοι το βάλανε ?


Μπορεί να έκανε κανείς παράπονο ότι δε θέλουν να μπει καμπίνα εκεί και έτσι έμειναν έτσι μέχρι να πάρουν νέα άδεια για να ξανασκάψουν για να μεταφέρουν τη γραμμή σε άλλο σημείο για να μπει η καμπίνα...

Παρόμοια περίπτωση μου είπε ο εργολάβος εδώ στη Νικοπόλεως αν θυμάσαι που είχα πει στο άλλο θέμα!

Του έκανε καζούρα ο ιδιοκτήτης της μονοκατοικίας εκεί ότι με την καμπίνα βοηθάει τους κλέφτες να σκαρφαλώσουν πιο εύκολα και να μπουν στο σπίτι του..!!!

----------


## Iris07

Mα το πιο τρελό είναι ότι εάν μπει εκεί η καμπίνα της Wind δεν θα μπορούν να ανοίξουν καλά τα πορτάκια που έχει στο πλάι!
Θα εμποδίζει το καφάο του OTE!

Μπας και τους είπε ο OTE ότι θα βάλει κανένα νέο καφάο εκεί ?  :Thinking:

----------


## MrGoose

> Σωστος!!! 
> Δειτε εδω τα βλαστάρια. Σε τρια τέρμινα μπορει να εχει γινει και καμπίνα...


Τα ποτισαμε καθόλου αυτά;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χαχαχαχαχαχα δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία γιατί όπως αναφέρθηκε οι ftth ενεργοποιουνται τελευταίες λόγω πολυπλοκότητας της διαδικασίας και χρόνου που απαιτείται από τη ζευξις...
> 
> Μία μέρα θα ξυπνήσεις και ξαφνικά ως θαύμα θα έχει φυτρώσει μια καμπίνα εκεί...


Για fttc είμαι εγώ..  :Wink:  
Για θύμισε μου για τι πας εσύ, fttc H ffth; 
Όσο για το ξύπνημα, τι να πω.. Θα φυτρώσει θα τη φυτέψουν τι να πω... Ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν αρκεί επιτέλους να μπει... Σπυριά έχουμε βγάλει από το περίμενε..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Για fttc είμαι εγώ..  
> Για θύμισε μου για τι πας εσύ, fttc H ffth; 
> Όσο για το ξύπνημα, τι να πω.. Θα φυτρώσει θα τη φυτέψουν τι να πω... Ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν αρκεί επιτέλους να μπει... Σπυριά έχουμε βγάλει από το περίμενε..


FTTH είμαι εγώ... σε μένα τα σκαψίματα θα ξεκινήσουν (θεωρητικά) από αρχές του χρόνου, αν και τελευταία φορά ο Μπομπ ο μάστορας εθεάθη να πηγαίνει προς το Α/Κ αντί να έρθει από εδώ που ήταν κυριολεκτικά 1 μέτρο από το να μπει στον πεζόδρομο...

Πραγματικά απορώ με τον σχεδιασμό της όλης φάσης...

Θα μπορούσαν πχ αυτήν την 7μάδα να είχαν μπει σε μένα και να έκαναν δουλειά μιας και τα σχολεία είναι κλειστά...
Οπότε δε θα εμπόδιζαν τα παιδιά για να μπουν μέσα...!

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν έχεις τύχη διαβαινε που λένε... 
Λες και έχουμε μαύρο συννεφάκι.. 
Τι να πω... Υγεία και θα δείξει..

----------


## ExCiZieR

Γυρω γυρω Σαββατο, και στην μεση Κυριακη, στο αναποδο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γυρω γυρω Σαββατο, και στην μεση Κυριακη, στο αναποδο.


https://youtu.be/95GAa5fdzG8 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## akiss

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 10 και σήμερα!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



Καλή χρονιά με υγεία και γρήγορες συνδέσεις για όλους.

----------


## GregoirX23

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία και γρήγορες συνδέσεις για όλους.
 :Wink:

----------


## Eliaskat

Καλη χρονια και με το καλο να δεχθουμε το vdsl στην γειτονιά μας...

----------


## AlexT544

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Ο στόχος της WIND για τον νέο χρόνο θα είναι να καταφέρει να ενεργοποιήσει έστω μια καμπίνα FTTH στο ΑΚ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΛΩΝΟΥ

----------


## ExCiZieR

Καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια... και υπομονη.

----------


## Iris07

> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Ο στόχος της WIND για τον νέο χρόνο θα είναι να καταφέρει να ενεργοποιήσει έστω μια καμπίνα FTTH στο ΑΚ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΛΩΝΟΥ


Χαχαχα..  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Άντε, καλή χρονιά και με υγεία σε εμάς και στην Wind!  :Laughing: 

* Τους έχει στείλει μήνυμα η UG ότι εάν δεν τελειώσουν μέχρι να γίνει η συγχώνευση θα τους απολύσει όλους !!!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## AlexT544

> Χαχαχα..  
> 
> Άντε, καλή χρονιά και με υγεία σε εμάς και στην Wind! 
> 
> * Τους έχει στείλει μήνυμα η UG ότι εάν δεν τελειώσουν μέχρι να γίνει η συγχώνευση θα τους απολύσει όλους !!!


Όντως τώρα???

----------


## DoSMaN

> Όντως τώρα???


Πρόωρο Πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο...  :Laughing: 
Αλλά πάντως τέτοια deadlines εφόσον όμως δεν εμπλέκονται άλλοι, νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν και κυρώσεις από τον όμιλο ή από εποπτικές αρχές...

Περιμένουμε ενεργοποίηση από τον Ιούνιο του 2019 και μπήκαμε στο 2022...

Οταν θα μας ενεργοποιησουν μπορεί να έχει ανακαλυφθεί άλλη τεχνολογία... Χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## GregoirX23

Κάποιοι από εμάς ακούμε για καμπίνες από το 2016 και καμπίνες δε βλέπουμε .

- - - Updated - - -




> Πρόωρο Πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο... 
> Αλλά πάντως τέτοια deadlines εφόσον όμως δεν εμπλέκονται άλλοι, νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν και κυρώσεις από τον όμιλο ή από εποπτικές αρχές...
> 
> Περιμένουμε ενεργοποίηση από τον Ιούνιο του 2019 και μπήκαμε στο 2022...
> 
> Οταν θα μας ενεργοποιησουν μπορεί να έχει ανακαλυφθεί άλλη τεχνολογία... Χαχαχαχαχαχα


Ήδη η τεχνολογία πάει προς ftth και κάποιοι από εμάς περιμένουμε ακόμη το vectoring..

----------


## TNTnd

Kαλή χρονιά και από εμένα . Αναμένουμε για συνδέσεις κοντά στη Δυρραχίου  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΓΑΛΑΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ BOOSTER 
https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...R_Internet.pdf

- - - Updated - - -

kai exei wifi 6 kai 5gh

----------


## ChriZ

Κλάιν μάιν...
Για 5G ούτε λόγος βλέπω...
Να έχει τουλάχιστον καλύτερο 4G από το υπάρχον το σάπιο που μου δίνει +10 σε γκρεμό με ευνοϊκό τυφώνα;
Αν το πάρει κανείς που έχει προτερη εμπειρία με το παλιό και δει καλύτερες ταχύτητες 4G, ας το αναφέρει..
Μπας και τους πάρω να τους κράξω για άλλη μια φορά για τις ελεεινες ταχύτητες μην τυχόν και μου πουν να πάρω το νεο για βελτίωση...
Υ.Γ.: μήπως να τα στέλναμε αυτά τα ποστ στο θέμα του Speedbooster;

----------


## AlexT544

ΤΟ εχω ηδη παραγγειλει και θα μου το φερουν την παρασκευη
Αρχικα μου ειπε οτι μονο αν ειναι χαλασμενο
Τις εβαλα τις φωνες οτι ειναι μπουρδα(HA35-10 εννοω) και οτι δεν χει 5ghz wifi wifi 6 και τα διαφορα και μου το εστειλε 
Παντως αυτο ποτ εχω τωρα το HA35-10 δεν πιανει τιποτα και μου ειπε οτι αυτο το σπεεδβοοστερ 2.0 πιανει και 4G+ και οτι γνικοτερα εχει καλυερη καλυψξ

----------


## ChriZ

Εμενα το πρώτο που ειχα μετά από διακοπη ρευματος έκανε factory reset. Και συνέβη 2 φορες. Επειδή το έχω πισω από firewall με αλλαγμένη την IP του, επανερχόταν στη default IP, χανονταν και οι ρυθμίσεις για τη DMZ, οποτε ειχα θέμα.. Ηταν πάνω σε UPS, αλλά ήταν με τις πολύωρες διακοπές που είχαμε κάποιες μέρες το καλοκαίρι, Μετα από σχετική επικοινωνία μου το άλλαξαν.. Το δεύτερο μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος το ξαναεχασα από το δίκτυο και νόμιζα ότι έκανε τα ίδια.. Αλλά αυτο δεν έκανε factory reset, απλά εκαψε τη Lan1 ...
Απο τοτε το σύνδεσα με τη lan2, και παίζει.. 
Οποτε τουλάχιστον έχω κι ένα πάτημα ότι έχει πρόβλημα... με βλέπω να τους παίρνω τηλ μπας και δω καμια καλύτερη ταχυτητα.. Περνάει ο μήνας και δεν τρώω καν τα δωρεάν GB... Και στέλνω και τα μηχανάκια των παιδιών με PBR σε αυτό που το ξεσκίζουν στο YouTube...  :Smile:

----------


## AlexT544

Εμενα το πρωτο που ειχα καηκε μετα απο 2μηνες δηλαδη δεν επαιρνε μπρος το dsl και η lan 2-1-4 καηκαν 
Και το ειχα και πανω σε ups
Κι μου εστειλαν το ιδιο
Και μου εδωσαν 3 μηνες απεριοριστα για το booster λογω λεει της αναστατωσης με το καμμενο

----------


## ChriZ

Εμενα που δεν πιανει +15 ούτε στις καλές μέρες, ακόμη και να τελείωναν τα data δεν έχω διαφορά, οποτε πρακτικά απεριόριστα έχω, χαχχα

----------


## AlexT544

Εγω με το κινητο πιανω 2 μπαρες 5G αλλα το booster ουτε μια γραμμουλα

----------


## ChriZ

Καλά 5G δεν πιάνει ούτως ή άλλως,  αλλά καταλαβαίνω πως το εννοείς..
Εμενα ειναι weak το σήμα αλλα και στο μπαλκόνι που το δοκίμασα και έφτασε strong (και excellent σε κάποια φαση) ταχυτητα παραπάνω δεν είχα.. 
Το κινητό βαράει 60+ και αυτό στην καλύτερη δίνει συν 10 στη dsl

----------


## AlexT544

Οντως και στο μπαλκονι που το πηγα επιασε μια μπαρα weak ενω με το κινητο στο ιδιο σημειο το εβαλα μονο 4g και επιανε 180

----------


## ChriZ

Α, και ξέχασα να πω ότι ένα mr600 που έχω, με άλλη κάρτα (επίσης κοσμοτε) χτυπάει άνετα 45/15

----------


## panoc

Το θεμα δεν ειναι να πιανει 5G, το θεμα ειναι το καινουργιο να ειναι 4G+ οποτε να κανει και CA. Το παλιο δεν εκανε και σε συνδιασμο με τη χαλια ληψη κλειδωνε σε 800αρα στη καλυτερη χωρις CA και γιαυτο οι χαλια ταχυτητες.

edit

εδω https://www.a1.net/a1-hybrid-box-cat-6 αναφερει οτι ειναι LTE cat6 οποτε θεωρητικα κανει 2 band CA. Κατι ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## ChriZ

Όντως αυτό που λες σωστό είναι, το mr600 που ανέφερα κανει CA, εξου και οι δραματικά καλύτερες ταχύτητες 
Το 5G είναι αυτό που σπρώχνουν όμως τώρα, οποτε θεωρώ για νεο μοντέλο είναι πολύ ξεφτίλα που πασάρουν κάτι με τεχνολογία 10ετιας..

----------


## panoc

> Όντως αυτό που λες σωστό είναι, το mr600 που ανέφερα κανει CA, εξου και οι δραματικά καλύτερες ταχύτητες 
> Το 5G είναι αυτό που σπρώχνουν όμως τώρα, οποτε θεωρώ για νεο μοντέλο είναι πολύ ξεφτίλα που πασάρουν κάτι με τεχνολογία 10ετιας..


Mα η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι για πιασεις τεραστιες τατυχτητες. Ειναι για σου δωσει +50mbps. Το 4G χωρις CA δυσκολο πια, με 2 band CA πιο ευκολο. Δε χρειαζεται κατι αλλο.

----------


## ChriZ

Σωστο κι αυτό... εδώ που τα λέμε έχεις τα δικια σου....

- - - Updated - - -

Και κάτι άλλο, τωρα που το σκέφτομαι, το γεγονός ότι αυτό υποστηρίζει super vectoring,   λιγο περίεργο δεν είναι;
Δηλαδή μπορει να παίξει με 200αρα, αλλά που του χρειάζεται;
Αν έχω 200 δε θέλω Speedbooster,  αντε μόνο σε περίπτωση που πέσει η VDSL να έχω failover από το 4G, αλλά από την άλλη, αν θυμάμαι καλά το δίνουν μόνο μέχρι 50αρες γραμμές, οποτε τι φαση;

----------


## Iris07

*Εκεί που έχει μείνει πίσω η Cosmote είναι στα Mobile ρούτερ..*

Δεν έχει βγάλει κάποιο 5G που δίνουν πλέον Vodafone & Wind!

----------


## panoc

> Σωστο κι αυτό... εδώ που τα λέμε έχεις τα δικια σου....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο, τωρα που το σκέφτομαι, το γεγονός ότι αυτό υποστηρίζει super vectoring,   λιγο περίεργο δεν είναι;
> Δηλαδή μπορει να παίξει με 200αρα, αλλά που του χρειάζεται;
> Αν έχω 200 δε θέλω Speedbooster,  αντε μόνο σε περίπτωση που πέσει η VDSL να έχω failover από το 4G, αλλά από την άλλη, αν θυμάμαι καλά το δίνουν μόνο μέχρι 50αρες γραμμές, οποτε τι φαση;


Αφου ετσι το βγαζει η huawei τι να κανουν ; Δεν υπαρχει πια vdsl router χωρις super vectoring, και η ιδια η Huawei το βγαζει με τη λογικη της backup αδιαληπτης συνδεσης (γιαυτο και το bonding), αλλο εαν εδω τα τζιμανια το βαζουν για να σου αυξησει τη ταχυτητα.

- - - Updated - - -




> *Εκεί που έχει μείνει πίσω η Cosmote είναι στα Mobile ρούτερ..*
> 
> Δεν έχει βγάλει κάποιο 5G που δίνουν πλέον Vodafone & Wind!


Με ενσωματωμενη μπαταρια, οθιονουλες και κλπ που θα βγουν off σε 6 μηνες στο ρευμα δε χρειαζεται. Αλλωστε γιατι να βιαστει ; Ακομα και οι ιδιοι οι κατασκευαστες εχουν πολυ περιορισμενη γκαμα σε 5G και τα καλα ειναι ακομα πανακριβα. Ναι εχει τη φαση του το μικρο που δινει η vodafone αλλα πολυ περιορισμενο χωρις επιλογες και το κυριοτερο με μπαταρια...

----------


## Iris07

Μία επιλογή μιας και έχει τα δικά του AVM (όπως φαίνεται μάλλον ανοίγει τα κουτιά τους και τα πειράζει λίγο..)  :Cool: 
είναι το νέο FRITZ! BOX 6850 5G..

https://www.amy.gr/product/avm-fritz...0-5g-20002928/

----------


## ChriZ

Μπορούσαν να κάνουν και το άλλο... Να  φέρουν ένα με 5G και να βγάλουν υπηρεσία SpeedBooster 2.0.
Τώρα που ανακοίνωσαν διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων, οι 50 θα πάνε στα 100, οι 100 στα 200 και οι 200 θα μείνουν ως έχουν..
Επιπλέον και πολλές 100άρες που δεν σηκώνουν περισσότερο θα μείνουν ως έχουν.
Για αυτούς λοιπόν που στην ουσία θα μείνουν στην απέξω και δεν θα ωφεληθούν από τον τσάμπα διπλασιασμό, μπορούν να πουν "Με 5 ευρώ παραπάνω σας δίνουμε το Speedbooster 2.0 το οποίο μέσω 5G σας δίνει μέχρι +100"
Οπότε αν ντε και καλά το θέλει το παραπανήσιο ο πελάτης, νά' σου τα παραπάνω έσοδα για τον οτέ..
Καλά όλα εγώ πρέπει να τα σκέφτομαι ρε γμτ;  :Laughing: 



Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Παρακαλώ να πατενταριστεί το ποστ μου από τη διαχείριση του adslgr ώστε να λαμβάνει το φόρουμ μέρος των εσόδων ως πνευματικά δικαιώματα μόλις δουν την ιδέα μου και την υλοποιήσουν από την κοσμοτέ... :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

QoS... Τι άλλο; 
Α.. Και καλύτερα αυτή η συζήτηση να γινόταν στο άλλο νήμα για να μη χάνουμε επεισόδια..

- - - Updated - - -




> Το θεμα δεν ειναι να πιανει 5G, το θεμα ειναι το καινουργιο να ειναι 4G+ οποτε να κανει και CA. Το παλιο δεν εκανε και σε συνδιασμο με τη χαλια ληψη κλειδωνε σε 800αρα στη καλυτερη χωρις CA και γιαυτο οι χαλια ταχυτητες.
> 
> edit
> 
> εδω https://www.a1.net/a1-hybrid-box-cat-6 αναφερει οτι ειναι LTE cat6 οποτε θεωρητικα κανει 2 band CA. Κατι ειναι και αυτο.


Και αυτό...

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστο κι αυτό... εδώ που τα λέμε έχεις τα δικια σου....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο, τωρα που το σκέφτομαι, το γεγονός ότι αυτό υποστηρίζει super vectoring,   λιγο περίεργο δεν είναι;
> Δηλαδή μπορει να παίξει με 200αρα, αλλά που του χρειάζεται;
> Αν έχω 200 δε θέλω Speedbooster,  αντε μόνο σε περίπτωση που πέσει η VDSL να έχω failover από το 4G, αλλά από την άλλη, αν θυμάμαι καλά το δίνουν μόνο μέχρι 50αρες γραμμές, οποτε τι φαση;


Άλλοι μπορεί να το θέλουν για failover.. 
Η μπορεί αργότερα να δώσουν 300αρα με βοήθεια μέσω κινητής;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αφου ετσι το βγαζει η huawei τι να κανουν ; Δεν υπαρχει πια vdsl router χωρις super vectoring, και η ιδια η Huawei το βγαζει με τη λογικη της backup αδιαληπτης συνδεσης (γιαυτο και το bonding), αλλο εαν εδω τα τζιμανια το βαζουν για να σου αυξησει τη ταχυτητα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Με ενσωματωμενη μπαταρια, οθιονουλες και κλπ που θα βγουν off σε 6 μηνες στο ρευμα δε χρειαζεται. Αλλωστε γιατι να βιαστει ; Ακομα και οι ιδιοι οι κατασκευαστες εχουν πολυ περιορισμενη γκαμα σε 5G και τα καλα ειναι ακομα πανακριβα. Ναι εχει τη φαση του το μικρο που δινει η vodafone αλλα πολυ περιορισμενο χωρις επιλογες και το κυριοτερο με μπαταρια...


Για ποια συσκευή 5g μιλάμε;

----------


## sgatz

Παράκληση όλη αυτή η κουβέντα περί 5g και cosmote booster να συνεχιστεί στο άλλο νήμα γιατί εδώ μπαίνουμε να μάθουμε εξελίξεις περί wind Κολωνός.
Βρισκόμαστε θεωρητικά πάντα, κοντά σε έναρξη κάποιων καμπινών 10/1 και έχουμε το άγχος της αναμονής, μην διαβάζουμε και άσχετα με το παρόν νήμα.
Φιλικά πάντα!

----------


## endcer

> Παράκληση όλη αυτή η κουβέντα περί 5g και cosmote booster να συνεχιστεί στο άλλο νήμα γιατί εδώ μπαίνουμε να μάθουμε εξελίξεις περί wind Κολωνός.
> Βρισκόμαστε θεωρητικά πάντα, κοντά σε έναρξη κάποιων καμπινών 10/1 και έχουμε το άγχος της αναμονής, μην διαβάζουμε και άσχετα με το παρόν νήμα.
> Φιλικά πάντα!


Εχουμε μηπως ημερομηνια για την 446-319?

----------


## akiss

> Εχουμε μηπως ημερομηνια για την 446-319?


Λογικα 10-1 μαζι με εμας.
αντε και 11 εχω τα γενεθλια μου :P

https://prnt.sc/25vom0e

----------


## MrGoose

> Λογικα 10-1 μαζι με εμας.
> αντε και 11 εχω τα γενεθλια μου :P
> 
> https://prnt.sc/25vom0e


Για την 336 λέει ημερομηνία;

----------


## akiss

> Για την 336 λέει ημερομηνία;


pending...

----------


## AlexT544

Αν βγαλω το fastpath που μου εχουν βαλει μπορει να συχρονισω πιο πανω??

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν βγαλω το fastpath που μου εχουν βαλει μπορει να συχρονισω πιο πανω??


Αν πας σε interleaved ναι.. Θα πιάσεις κάτι λίγο παραπάνω.. 
Ζήτα κανα ελαφρύ προφίλ interleaved να μη σηκώσει πολύ το ping.. Και πάντα ελεύθερο, χωρίς κόφτη σε ταχύτητα..  
ΑΛΛΑ... Γιατί το ψάχνεις αυτό; Έχεις θέμα; Γιατί έχεις και το booster για ταχύτητα.. 
Το πιο σωστό θα ήταν με interleaved για σταθερή γραμμή, αν και το default του οτε είναι το fastpath.. 
Αν όμως θες χαμηλό ping έτσι το έχεις αυτό και έχεις και το booster για ταχύτητα..

----------


## AlexT544

Το Booster δεν πιανει διοτι εχω τον λοφο απο πισω απο το σπιτι οποτε το σημα δεν πιανει
Και δεν παιζω videogames οποτε δεν με ενδιαφερει το fast
Η ταχυτητα δεν την λες καλη διοτι οταν βλεπω OTE TV ταινια η αθλητικα λιωνει το ιντερνετ και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα αλλο

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το Booster δεν πιανει διοτι εχω τον λοφο απο πισω απο το σπιτι οποτε το σημα δεν πιανει
> Και δεν παιζω videogames οποτε δεν με ενδιαφερει το fast
> Η ταχυτητα δεν την λες καλη διοτι οταν βλεπω OTE TV ταινια η αθλητικα λιωνει το ιντερνετ και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα αλλο


Βουρ για interleaved then..

----------


## AlexT544

Πιστευεις οτι μεσω chat θα ξερουν να μου βγαλουν τον κοφτη και να μου βαλουν Interleaved

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΩρα μιλαω μαζι τους να μου το βγαλουν τον κοφτη
και να μου βαλουν interleaved

----------


## GregoirX23

Ζήτησε ελεύθερο interleaved profile.. Για να κλειδώσεις λίγο πιο πάνω.. 
Πες ότι δεν παίζεις παιχνίδια και δεν θες το fastpath.. Το οποίο ρίχνει και λίγο τη ταχύτητα.. 
Ότι άλλο γράψε μου.. Εδώ θα είμαι..

----------


## AlexT544

Αυτη μου λεει οτι η γραμμη ειναι ηδη  interleaved ????

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυτη μου λεει οτι η γραμμη ειναι ηδη  interleaved ????


Πες της μισό λεπτό να το επαληθεύσεις.. 
Το ρουτερ τι λέει; 
Τρέξε ping emp.gr Πόσο έχεις;

----------


## AlexT544

ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ βαλει οντως κοφτη και τον βγαλαμε

- - - Updated - - -

πιανω 24 νταν

- - - Updated - - -

apo 14 mbps phga 24

----------


## GregoirX23

Γύρισε σε interleaved τελικά; 
Μήπως απλά σου είχαν κόφτη λόγω κάποιας παλιάς βλάβης και όχι fastpath; 
Γιατί ναι μεν στον οτε το default είναι fastpath, αλλά με το που δηλώσεις βλάβη σου φοράνε προφίλ interleaved με κόφτη.. 
Σε ping πόσο έχεις;

- - - Updated - - -

14->24 ε; Τέτοιος κόφτης;;; Τι να πω.. 
Παρατήρησε το, κυρίως το noise margin.. Αν είναι σταθερό οκ..

- - - Updated - - -

Τρέξε ping emp.gr Πόσο έχεις;

----------


## AlexT544



----------


## GregoirX23

Μα τι ρωτάω και εγώ... Με συγχωρείς.. Το ΗΑ35 δεν λέει σε τι path είσαι.. 
Τρέξε μια από την έναρξη: cmd και μετά γράψε: ping emp.gr,  Πόσο ms έχεις;

----------


## AlexT544

βλαβη ποτε δεν ειχα απο την πρωτη μερα της συνδεσης 14 επιανε

----------


## GregoirX23

Δες το από πάνω..

----------


## AlexT544

το HA35 το εχω γυρισει πισω και ειμαι με το fritz μεχρι να φερουν το καινουργιο

- - - Updated - - -

Ping statistics for xxxxxxxxxxxxx:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 10ms

----------


## GregoirX23

> το HA35 το εχω γυρισει πισω και ειμαι με το fritz μεχρι να φερουν το καινουργιο


Ε.. Τότε θα μπορείς να δεις αν γύρισε σε interleaved και το delay ms..
Πάντως.. 14->24 ε; Τέτοιος κόφτης;;;  :Worthy: 
Παρατήρησε το, κυρίως το noise margin.. Αν είναι σταθερό οκ..

----------


## AlexT544

ΑΥΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΡΙΤΖ

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχεις κάνει το κολπάκι με το σνρ στο φριτζ ε;

----------


## AlexT544

το εχω παει στο -10

- - - Updated - - -

αλλα και χωρις το tweak τα ιδια πιανει

----------


## GregoirX23

Με το που βάλεις το άλλο ρουτερ και πάει το σνρ στο 8-9 το κανονικό, μη περιμένεις 24 ε..

- - - Updated - - -

Για ελαφρύ interleaved μου μοιάζει πάντως..

----------


## AlexT544

Ayth απο την cosmote ειπε οτι ηδη ειμαι σε interlevae
\\\

Αυτα ειπε:
_Έχω κάνει και την ρύθμιση της ταχύτητας. Interleave ήταν ήδη όπως σας ανέφερα._

----------


## GregoirX23

Maximum = 18ms
Τώρα το είδα πίσω... 
Interleaved ναι..

----------


## AlexT544

Θα δοκιμασω να βαλω και ενα αλλο ρουτερ να δουμε ποσο πιανει

----------


## GregoirX23

Και δεν δοκιμάζεις;

- - - Updated - - -

Τρέξε πάλι κανα ping/speedtest και με το άλλο..

----------


## AlexT544

Με ενα παλιο ZTE που εχω λεει 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 1024/23999 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 1028/24000 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 8.4/6.1 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 8/12 dB
Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0



Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 20ms, Average = 10ms

----------


## GregoirX23

Με παραξενεύει το 24/1 που είναι καρφωτό... Από α.κ η καμπίνα είναι; 
Καθώς και το Ν.Μ που είναι 6.1... Δείχνει λίγο θόρυβο.. Έπρεπε να είναι 8-9... 
Μάλλον έχεις πολύ καλή γραμμή μιας και είσαι κοντά στο α.κ..

----------


## AlexT544

1. Εχω ρωτησει τον ΟΤΕΤΖΗ ειμαι 500 μετρα απο Α.Κ.
2. Τα καλωδια ειναι καινουργια διοτι πριν λιγο καιρο κατι εγινε με την υγρασια και χαλασαν παρα πολλα ζυεγη οποτε μας αλλαξαν καλωδια ως το φρεατιο του ΟΤΕ
εβγαλαν τα παλια και περασαν καινουργιου τυπου PET CAT6
2. Η καμπινα του ΟΤΕ η ADSL ειναι στα 50 μετρα απο το σπιτι

----------


## Codehack

> 1. Εχω ρωτησει τον ΟΤΕΤΖΗ ειμαι 500 μετρα απο Α.Κ.
> 2. Τα καλωδια ειναι καινουργια διοτι πριν λιγο καιρο κατι εγινε με την υγρασια και χαλασαν παρα πολλα ζυεγη οποτε μας αλλαξαν καλωδια ως το φρεατιο του ΟΤΕ
> εβγαλαν τα παλια και περασαν καινουργιου τυπου PET CAT6
> 2. Η καμπινα του ΟΤΕ η ADSL ειναι στα 50 μετρα απο το σπιτι


Από την 419 παίρνεις;

----------


## AlexT544

THN 420
ειναι αυτη μπροστα στην νεα πολυκατοικια

----------


## endcer

> Λογικα 10-1 μαζι με εμας.
> αντε και 11 εχω τα γενεθλια μου :P
> 
> https://prnt.sc/25vom0e


Αντε μπας και παρεις εσυ και εμεις ενα καλο δωρο !!

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπόν
1) Έγινε στην πολυκατοικία μου η γενική συνέλευση και η εταιρεία διαχείρισης ειχε βαλει μεσα να πέσουν οι υπογραφές και για την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινων 
Οι 8 απο τους 10 ιδιοκτήτες υπέγραψαν ενω οι αλλοι 2 δεν το θέλουν με τιποτα 
2. Εγω εχω μιλήσει και με την δικιά μου ιδιοκτητρια και μου ειπε με μεγάλη χαρα οτι φυσικα και ναι το επιτρέπω να μπούμε οι ίνες

(Ο λόγος που κανουμε τις υπογραφές απο τωρα ειναι για να είμαστε ετοιμοι για οταν ενεργοποιηθούν ιδέα της εταιρείας διαχείρισης)

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτοι οι 2 ιδιοκτήτες εχουν κανει το χαμό φώναζαν στην συνέλευση οτι δεν θέλουν και οτι θα κάνουν την πολυκατοικία χάλια οτι θα χαλάσουν τους τοίχους οτι αυτο θα εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία και κατι τέτοια

Μπορει να μας δημιουργήσουν προβλημα οταν ερθει η ωρα για να μπουν ????

Ενας απο τους ιδιοκτήτες της έδειξε και το έγγραφο οτι δεν μπορει να κανει κατι  και φώναζε οτι ειναι μπούρδες και οτι ειναι ψεύτικος νομος και μπλα μπλα

----------


## Codehack

> Λοιπόν
> 1) Έγινε στην πολυκατοικία μου η γενική συνέλευση και η εταιρεία διαχείρισης ειχε βαλει μεσα να πέσουν οι υπογραφές και για την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινων 
> Οι 8 απο τους 10 ιδιοκτήτες υπέγραψαν ενω οι αλλοι 2 δεν το θέλουν με τιποτα 
> 2. Εγω εχω μιλήσει και με την δικιά μου ιδιοκτητρια και μου ειπε με μεγάλη χαρα οτι φυσικα και ναι το επιτρέπω να μπούμε οι ίνες
> 
> (Ο λόγος που κανουμε τις υπογραφές απο τωρα ειναι για να είμαστε ετοιμοι για οταν ενεργοποιηθούν ιδέα της εταιρείας διαχείρισης)
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτοι οι 2 ιδιοκτήτες εχουν κανει το χαμό φώναζαν στην συνέλευση οτι δεν θέλουν και οτι θα κάνουν την πολυκατοικία χάλια οτι θα χαλάσουν τους τοίχους οτι αυτο θα εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία και κατι τέτοια
> 
> ...


Άντε τώρα να εξηγήσεις στον κάθε αμόρφωτο την διαφορά ιονίζουσας και μη ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας...

----------


## Iris07

Μα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση οι οπτικές ίνες με ακτινοβολία, νομίζω..  :Cool: 

Σκέτο φώς είναι..

Αγοράζεις ένα φωτιστικό σαν αυτό,
και τους το δείχνεις για να καταλάβουν περί τίνος πρόκειτε..  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση οι οπτικές ίνες με ακτινοβολία, νομίζω.. 
> 
> Σκέτο φώς είναι..
> 
> Αγοράζεις ένα φωτιστικό σαν αυτό,
> και τους το δείχνεις για να καταλάβουν περί τίνος πρόκειτε..


Αυτοί οι τύποι μπορεί και να έχουν τέτοιο φωτιστικό σπίτι τους γιατί νομίζουν ότι είναι desingάτο... χαχαχαχα
Τι μου θύμησες τώρα...

Είχαμε τέτοιο σπίτι πριν 30 χρόνια και καθόμουν και πέρναγα το χέρι μου πάνω από αυτό και το πείραζα συνέχεια μέχρι που το χάλασα...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Codehack

> Μα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση οι οπτικές ίνες με ακτινοβολία, νομίζω.. 
> 
> Σκέτο φώς είναι..
> 
> Αγοράζεις ένα φωτιστικό σαν αυτό,
> και τους το δείχνεις για να καταλάβουν περί τίνος πρόκειτε..


Μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία είναι το ορατό φως. Δεν έχουν σχέση με _ραδιενέργεια_.

----------


## AlexT544

Δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ με αυτούς διότι θα μπλέξω 
Το σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να αποτρέψουν τα έργα

- - - Updated - - -

Το καλύτερο ήταν πριν 1 χρόνο που η μία από αυτές βγήκε στο μπαλκονάκι της να καθαρίσει και Καταλαθος έσπασε τον κατανεμητές του ορόφου φύγαν τα καλώδια και έπρεπε να φωνάξουμε τον ΟΤΕ να το αλλάξει και να ξανασυνδεσει τα καλώδια 1 μήνα είμασταν στον 2,3,4ο όροφο με data

- - - Updated - - -

Έχει ένα μπαλκονάκι που κοιτάει στο φωταγωγο

----------


## DoSMaN

> Δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ με αυτούς διότι θα μπλέξω 
> Το σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να αποτρέψουν τα έργα


Και όλοι να έλεγαν όχι και να ήσουν ο μόνος που έλεγες ΝΑΙ, πάλι θα κέρδιζες και θα πέρναγε το δικό σου...

Νομίζω ότι αυτός ο νόμος φτιάχτηκε για να αποτρέπει τους .... να πηγαίνουν πίσω τα έργα ή την τεχνολογία.

----------


## AlexT544

Εμένα δεν θα με ακουγανε απλος ενοικιστης είμαι  αλλά την ιδιοκτήτρια μου θα την ακούγεται
Εκείνη και ο αδερφός της έχτισαν και την πολυκατοικία στην πολυκατοικία είναι 20 διαμερίσματα τα 10 είναι δικά τους ενοικιαζομενα τα άλλα είναι άλλων ιδιοκτητών 
Να φανταστείς η ίδια μου είχε πει ότι αν μπει FTTH να ζητήσω εγκατάσταση διότι θα ανεβάζει την αξία του διαμερίσματος 
Και θα οφεληθω

----------


## Iris07

> Μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία είναι το ορατό φως. Δεν έχουν σχέση με _ραδιενέργεια_.


Τελικά δίκιο έχεις..
αν και κυρίως αναφέρανε/άκουγα τον όρο αυτό για τις κεραίες 5G..  :Cool: 

_Μη ιοντίζουσα, ή γνωστή και ως ηλεκτρομαγνητική, είναι η ακτινοβολία που μεταφέρει σχετικά μικρή ενέργεια, που δεν προκαλεί ιοντισμό..
τις ακτινοβολίες αυτές εντάσσονται:

τα στατικά ηλεκτρικά και μαγνητικά πεδία, που δεν μεταβάλλονται και έτσι δεν δημιουργούν ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα. Παράδειγμα: το φυσικό μαγνητικό πεδίο της γης
τα χαμηλόσυχνα (50 Hz) ηλεκτρικά και μαγνητικά πεδία, που δημιουργούνται από τις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, τους υποσταθμούς και τις γραμμές μεταφοράς και διανομής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας
τα ραδιοκύματα και τα μικροκύματα που εκπέμπονται από κεραίες επικοινωνιών, κεραίες ραδιοφωνίας και τηλεόρασης, φούρνους μικροκυμάτων
 η υπέρυθρη, η ορατή (φως), και τμήμα της υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας._

https://eeae.gr/%CE%BC%CE%B5-%CE%BC%...BB%CE%AF%CE%B1

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτή η συζήτηση μπορούσε να έχει μεταφερθεί στο άλλο νήμα και όχι εδώ.. 
Όσο για την ακτινοβολία τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε.. Ίντερνετ έχουν αυτοί οι 2 τώρα; 
Το ρούτερ τους δεν έχει ακτινοβολία;; 
Στη τελική δεν έχει σημασία. Αφού συμφωνεί έστω κ ένας κ έχετε και υπογραφές είστε οκ.. Μόνο προσέξτε τις κακίες.. Έχουν γραφτεί περιστατικά με κόψιμο ινών κλπ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτοί οι τύποι μπορεί και να έχουν τέτοιο φωτιστικό σπίτι τους γιατί νομίζουν ότι είναι desingάτο... χαχαχαχα
> Τι μου θύμησες τώρα...
> 
> Είχαμε τέτοιο σπίτι πριν 30 χρόνια και καθόμουν και πέρναγα το χέρι μου πάνω από αυτό και το πείραζα συνέχεια μέχρι που το χάλασα...


Me too στο από πάνω.. Εγώ έχω ακόμη 2 τέτοια από το λιδλ..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ με αυτούς διότι θα μπλέξω 
> Το σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να αποτρέψουν τα έργα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το καλύτερο ήταν πριν 1 χρόνο που η μία από αυτές βγήκε στο μπαλκονάκι της να καθαρίσει και Καταλαθος έσπασε τον κατανεμητές του ορόφου φύγαν τα καλώδια και έπρεπε να φωνάξουμε τον ΟΤΕ να το αλλάξει και να ξανασυνδεσει τα καλώδια 1 μήνα είμασταν στον 2,3,4ο όροφο με data
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έχει ένα μπαλκονάκι που κοιτάει στο φωταγωγο


Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και χειρότερα σε πολυκατοικίες... Σαν να μένεις μόνος σου τίποτα... Αλλά τι να κάνουμε.... Υγεία..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα δεν θα με ακουγανε απλος ενοικιστης είμαι  αλλά την ιδιοκτήτρια μου θα την ακούγεται
> Εκείνη και ο αδερφός της έχτισαν και την πολυκατοικία στην πολυκατοικία είναι 20 διαμερίσματα τα 10 είναι δικά τους ενοικιαζομενα τα άλλα είναι άλλων ιδιοκτητών 
> Να φανταστείς η ίδια μου είχε πει ότι αν μπει FTTH να ζητήσω εγκατάσταση διότι θα ανεβάζει την αξία του διαμερίσματος 
> Και θα οφεληθω


Όταν ανακατεύονται οικοπεδουχοι... Χαλάει η μανέστρα που λένε..

----------


## Codehack

Δωδώνης και Ευρίπου γωνεία πρέπει να έχουν χτίσει βάση για καμπίνα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Σε αυτό το σημείο:

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Ερωτησούλα για να καταλάβω κάτι 

Εφόσον το πλάνο για την καμπίνα μου λέει SuperVectoring για Q1 του '22 οι ταχύτητες που θα είναι διαθέσιμες στα προγράμματα της WIND ποια θα είναι?
Το κλασσικό 50/5 ? 
Ρωτάω γιατί αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά το SuperVectoring δίνει δυνατότητα για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες 

Η απόσταση μου από το Α/Κ είναι 690μ by the way

----------


## Iris07

VDSL είναι έως 50 Mbps.
VDSL Vectoring έως 100 Mbps.
και
VDSL Super Vectoring ή Vectoring Plus έως 200 Mbps. (Κανονικά υποστηρίζει έως 300 Mbps)

Από εκεί και πέρα παίζει ρόλο πόσο απέχεις από το καφάο του OTE και την καμπίνα της Wind, και ποιά είναι η κατάσταση της γραμμής σου.
Όπως τα βλέπει ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή.

Μπορεί μία καμπίνα να δίνει 200 Mbps αλλά εάν η γραμμή σου έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα να λέει ο OTE ότι μπορεί να έχεις μέχρι 100 π.χ

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Καταλάβα Iris σε ευχαριστώ 
Θυμάμαι ότι απέχω 690μ από το Α/Κ συνεπώς μάλλον το 200αρι λογικά δύσκολο φαντάζομαι

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα είναι πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα της Wind που θα βάλουν στο καφάο του OTE που ανήκεις..
όχι το A/K.

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως είχαμε δει είσαι στο καφάο 446-320 του OTE..
Έβαλε εκεί κοντά του καμπίνα VDSL η Wind ?

Εδώ βρίσκεται το καφάο σου OTE..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...61!4d23.711889

Photo:
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9933...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## VedBuensEnde

η μία είναι το καφάο μου και η άλλη είναι μια καμπίνα WIND στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο ακριβώς

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!
Βλέπω έχουν βάλει και νούμερο στην καμπίνα της Wind, οπότε από άποψη εξοπλισμού της είναι τελειωμένη..

Πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα αυτή ?
Μπορείς να μετρήσεις από το Google Maps..

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Είμαι στα 100 μέτρα περίπου

----------


## Iris07

Εεε.. τότε βάζεις άνετα και 200 πιστεύω!  :Cool: 

Σε ποιον πάροχο είσαι τώρα.. OTE ?

Τσέκαρε διαθεσιμότητα και στην Wind, να βλέπεις τι γίνεται..
https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...otita-diktiou/

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Τώρα ΟΤΕ ναι, στα 7/0.5 εδώ και χρόνια 
Τσεκάρω ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, εφόσον μου λες έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση της καμπίνας χάρηκα πολύ, το είχα αλλιώς στο μυαλό μου 
Θενκ γιου και πάλι Iris, υπομονή τότε μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και να δω τι θα μου πουν 
θα ενημερώσω πάραυτα το φόρουμ!

----------


## panos7

Κανένα νεότερο έγγραφο με ημερομηνίες υπάρχει από wind; 
Γιατί καθυστερούν τόσο πολύ έστω και με το VDSL;
Δεν βλεπω να περνάνε πλέον οπτικές στην περιοχή (Φιλιππουπόλεως μένω κοντά στο μετρό)

----------


## sgatz

Ακόμα αυτές δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ε; Νόμιζα ότι το κομμάτι σας είχε τελειώσει. Να δούμε αν στις 10/1 θα μπουν μαζικά προς εμπορική διάθεση και δούμε επιτέλους φως.
Όχι τίποτα άλλο,διαβάζω και τα τεκταινόμενα στη Ρουμανία σε άλλο νήμα και κοιτάζω το κλείδωμα του zte και βγάζω καπνούς...

----------


## panos7

Στην Φιλιππουπόλεως (που ξεκινάει από το μετρό) οι 3 πρώτες πολυκατοικίες έχουν VDSL από τον Οκτώβριο κιόλας επειδή παίρνουν από την καμπίνα που είναι στην γωνία. Αυτή έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ήδη. 
Οι υπόλοιπη Φιλιππουπόλεως στο έλεος είναι. Και όχι μόνο βέβαια αυτή αλλά και άλλες οδοί. Στη Μύλων πχ πάνω από την πλατεία Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου τα ίδια. Έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα με το πέρασμα οπτικής πάνω από 1 μήνα.  
Καταντάει κουραστικό τώρα ειδικά που είμαστε πάλι περισσότερο στο σπιτι λόγω τηλεργασίας.

----------


## AlexT544

Σας φερνω καλα νεα
Χθες ηρθε ενας τεχνικος ΟΤΕ σπιτι μου να φτιαξει κατι με την καλωδιωση των μεσα δωματιων και μου ειπε να ξερω οτι 30/03/2022 ειναι η ''τελικη'' ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης FTTH στην περιοχη μας 
Μπορει να γινει και νωριτερα αν υπαρχει χρονος 
Επισης ανεφερε οτι απο θεμα συνδεσεων τα καφαο ειναι ετοιμα και ειναι στα δυο τελευταια σταδια
1. Να μοιραστουν οι οπτικες στα καφαο απο τους κεντρικους κατανεμητες
2. Να παρουν νουμερο και να γινουν τα τεστ
Ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει σε καποιες στην περιοχη μας και της συνδεουν με τις οπτικες
Αυτα ειναι μονο για το Α/Κ ΚΟΛΩΝΟΥ για αλλες περιοχες δεν ηξερε ο ανθρωπος

----------


## Iris07

Καλό είναι έστω και αυτό!

Και σε εμάς κάποιες καμπίνες έχουν πάρει νούμερο..
οπότε πάνω κάτω τα ίδια ισχύουν..

Από εβδομάδα πάντως δεν θα έχει καλό καιρό για εργασίες, έξω.. :-\

----------


## AlexT544

FTTH????

----------


## Iris07

VDSL πρώτα σε εμάς θα δώσουν, όπως και σε εσάς..

----------


## AlexT544

Και σε εμενα δηλαδη θα δωσουν πρωτα VDSL και μετα FTTH

----------


## Iris07

Για τώρα ότι λέει η λίστα της Wind θα πάρεις..  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

FTTH δηλαδη
ειμαι στην καμπινα 446-420
Μπροστα μου δεν εχουν βαλει κουτακι απλα εχουν αφησει εναν χοντρο σωληνα που μεσα του εχει ενα μικρο καλωδιακι με μια μικρη αποληξη
Δεν θα μου δημιουργησει προβλημα οταν ερθει η ωρα FTTH εε??

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον είναι χοντρός σωλήνας με σωληνάκι μικρό..
και να έχουν περάσει άραγε και την οπτική.. ?

Ο εργολάβος που θα κάνει εγκατάσταση ξέρει.. όλα καλά πιστεύω.

----------


## AlexT544

> Μάλλον είναι χοντρός σωλήνας με σωληνάκι μικρό..
> και να έχουν περάσει άραγε και την οπτική.. ?
> 
> Ο εργολάβος που θα κάνει εγκατάσταση ξέρει.. όλα καλά πιστεύω.


Μπράβο έτσι είναι

----------


## Legkenis

H wind exei bgalei diathesimothta mexri Kai 200mbps Gia thn odo mou apo tis 23 dekembrh h cosmote Pali omws tipota. Phra Kai ton paroxo mou Nova Kai mou Lene oti oloi h perioxh ton sepoliwn den exei vdsl ti fash

----------


## Iris07

Μερικές φορές βιάζεται η Wind, προτού ενημερωθούν πλήρως τα συστήματα των άλλων παρόχων για διαθεσιμότητα..

Βέβαια δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό ή σίγουρο ότι οι άλλοι πάροχοι θα δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα σε κάποια περιοχή.
(Και σε ποιές ταχύτητες..)

Εξαρτάται και εάν θέλουν να νοικιάσουν την υπηρεσία από την Wind..
η πότε θα την νοικιάσουν..

Στην περίπτωση τώρα της Wind, μπορεί όντως η γραμμή να είναι έτοιμη,
αλλά έχουμε δει και περιπτώσεις που βιάζεται πολύ πριν η γραμμή είναι έτοιμη!  :Cool:

----------


## sgatz

Μια μέρα έμεινε,η σημερινή!
Να δούμε θα ενεργοποιηθούν επιτέλους οι καμπίνες μας και να τελειώσει η αναμονή επιτέλους?

----------


## macthanos

Ρε παιδιά, αυτό το ΚΑΦΑΟ στη Γερακίου, απέναντι από την πιτσαρία "Γαλήνη", πότε θα πάρει αριθμό. Περνάω κάθε μέρα από εκεί και το ακούω να δουλεύει εδώ και δύο μήνες, αλλά αριθμός... τίποτα. Μήπως το έχουν ξεχάσει εκεί στη Wind;

----------


## alepoudiarhs

καλησπερα παιδια!! ξερουμε κατι για την κ047(αν θυμαμαι καλα οτι ειναι αυτη) στην βασιλικων και αστρους αν εχει καποια ενημερωση? ειδα εναν τεχνικο του οτε στην παλια καμπινα που για καποιον λογο εχουν κρατησει και μου ειπε οτι τις επομενες μερες λογικα θα ενεργοποιηθουν!

----------


## AlexT544

Η καμπίνα σου μπήκε στο καινουργιο πλάνο της ΕΕΤΤ και ειναι για 
446-319	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	319	SuperVectoring	Q1 2022

----------


## Iris07

> καλησπερα παιδια!! ξερουμε κατι για την κ047(αν θυμαμαι καλα οτι ειναι αυτη) στην βασιλικων και αστρους αν εχει καποια ενημερωση? ειδα εναν τεχνικο του οτε στην παλια καμπινα που για καποιον λογο εχουν κρατησει και μου ειπε οτι τις επομενες μερες λογικα θα ενεργοποιηθουν!


Όλες οι καμπίνες VDSL της Wind ενώνονται με τα παλιά καφάο του OTE..

Από αυτά θα πάρουμε γραμμή.. όπως παίρνουμε έως τώρα.

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως στη περιοχη γυρω απο Α/Κ ΟΤΕ που εχουν βαλει γραμμες για FTTH, βαζουνε τωρα καθημερινα τις FTTH καμπινες. Μαλλον ειναι αρκετες ακομα

Σημερα ειδα βαζουνε μια Δράμας και Βοσπόρου

----------


## sgatz

Σήμερα υποτίθεται είναι να ενεργοποιηθούν οι ήδη έτοιμες vdsl. Όποιος μάθει κάτι ας ποστάρει.
Θα προσπαθήσω να μιλήσω και με το τοπικό κατάστημα να δω μήπως μου πουν κάτι.

----------


## ExCiZieR

Ενας ενας παιδια ολοι θα παρετε, μη σπρωχνεστε.
Στα σοβαρα, σας ευχομαι ολοψυχα να ενεργοποιηθειτε εντος των ημερων οι 8/1, να παιρνουμε σειρα και οι υπολοιποι.
Επιστροφη στην pending σπηλια μου, παω να ποτισω και εγω το καλωδιακι εξω απο την εξωπορτα της πολυκατοικιας μου.

----------


## akiss

> Επιστροφη στην pending σπηλια μου, παω να ποτισω και εγω το καλωδιακι εξω απο την εξωπορτα της πολυκατοικιας μου.


ρίξε και λίγο λίπασμα.... κάτι σε άζωτο-φώσφορο-κάλιο κατά προτίμηση....    :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## GPxr

Διαθεσιμότητα στο site της WIND υπάρχει, ενώ στο site της cosmote όχι ακόμα. Έφτασε η ώρα αδέρφια.

----------


## akiss

περιμένω το συμβόλαιο στο εμαιλ.

----------


## TNTnd

Ηρθε επιτελους η ωρα , γραμμου και καλαμα εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## denisvl

> Ρε παιδιά, αυτό το ΚΑΦΑΟ στη Γερακίου, απέναντι από την πιτσαρία "Γαλήνη", πότε θα πάρει αριθμό. Περνάω κάθε μέρα από εκεί και το ακούω να δουλεύει εδώ και δύο μήνες, αλλά αριθμός... τίποτα. Μήπως το έχουν ξεχάσει εκεί στη Wind;


Αυτο περιμένω φίλε μου και εγω. Είχαν έρθει πριν κανα 1,5 μήνα να συνδέσουν την καμπίνα από την ΖΕΥΞΗΣ αλλά εμπόδιζε ένα αυτοκίνητο και φύγανε και δεν ξαναήρθαν

----------


## Iris07

> Διαθεσιμότητα στο site της WIND υπάρχει, ενώ στο site της cosmote όχι ακόμα. Έφτασε η ώρα αδέρφια.





> περιμένω το συμβόλαιο στο εμαιλ.





> Ηρθε επιτελους η ωρα , γραμμου και καλαμα εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα


Ωπα!!
Τι λέτε τώρα.. ισχύουν οι ημερομηνίες που δώσανε ??  :Shocked:

----------


## GPxr

> Ωπα!!
> Τι λέτε τώρα.. ισχύουν οι ημερομηνίες που δώσανε ??


5.3 στη Φλώρινα χθες, λογικά κάτι κακό θα γίνει και σήμερα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iris07

Παρακαλούνται οι 2 φίλοι που έχουν πρόσβαση στα "απόρρητα" της Wind να έχουν το νού τους, μήπως βγεί νέα λίστα !!  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

εγω δεν μπορω διοτι φευγω για επαγγελαμτικο ταξιδι με την εταιρεια οποτε μενει μονο ο LAGspike

----------


## endcer

Δεν το πιστευω οτι οντως μπηκα να δω διαθεσιμοτητα και ειδα 200 mbps .

Παμε γεραα για την 200σαρα . Αν και λεει πραγματικη ταχυτητα 177 .

----------


## GregoirX23

> 5.3 στη Φλώρινα χθες, λογικά κάτι κακό θα γίνει και σήμερα...


Σεισμός η θερμοκρασία; Δεν είδα/άκουσα κάτι..

----------


## Iris07

> εγω δεν μπορω διοτι φευγω για επαγγελαμτικο ταξιδι με την εταιρεια οποτε μενει μονο ο LAGspike


Ok.. καλή επιστροφή!

- - - Updated - - -




> Σεισμός η θερμοκρασία; Δεν είδα/άκουσα κάτι..


Σεισμός..
https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...i-katastimata/

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν το πιστευω οτι οντως μπηκα να δω διαθεσιμοτητα και ειδα 200 mbps .
> 
> Παμε γεραα για την 200σαρα . Αν και λεει πραγματικη ταχυτητα 177 .


Την εκτίμηση στο attainable μη τη κοιτάς.. 
Όταν μπει το 35Β προφίλ μπορεί να αλλάξει προς τα πάνω.. Το 177 που το βλέπεις;

----------


## AlexT544

ευχαριστω πολυ
παω τουλαχιστον στην γερμανια που το ιντερνετ πεταει
με προσελαβαν πριν 3 μηνες απο την COSMOTE και παω σε σεμιναριο ΓΙΑ ΟΠΤΙΚΕς ΙΝΕΣ

----------


## endcer

> Την εκτίμηση στο attainable μη τη κοιτάς.. 
> Όταν μπει το 35Β προφίλ μπορεί να αλλάξει προς τα πάνω.. Το 177 που το βλέπεις;


Στο σιτε της wind . Πατησα τα στοιχεια να δω αν εχω διαθεσιμοτητα και λεει μεγιστη 177 κατω απο το πακετο και 90κατι κατω απο την 100αρα .

- - - Updated - - -

Το προβλημα ειναι πως ειμαι στην Nova και ειχε κανει συμβολαιο ο πατερας μου ... Ξερει κανεις γιατι δινει μεχρι 100 Mbps η Νοβα ?

----------


## Iris07

> ευχαριστω πολυ
> παω τουλαχιστον στην γερμανια που το ιντερνετ πεταει
> με προσελαβαν πριν 3 μηνες απο την COSMOTE και παω σε σεμιναριο ΓΙΑ ΟΠΤΙΚΕς ΙΝΕΣ


Ωπππ.. Super !!!  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο σιτε της wind . Πατησα τα στοιχεια να δω αν εχω διαθεσιμοτητα και λεει μεγιστη 177 κατω απο το πακετο και 90κατι κατω απο την 100αρα .


Αυτές είναι τυπικές τιμές που δίνει παντού η Wind, ως όριο απόκλισης που καλύπτει μία γραμμή VDSL.

H Cosmote δίνει όμως στοιχεία ταχύτητας ανά καμπίνα του..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στο σιτε της wind . Πατησα τα στοιχεια να δω αν εχω διαθεσιμοτητα και λεει μεγιστη 177 κατω απο το πακετο και 90κατι κατω απο την 100αρα .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το προβλημα ειναι πως ειμαι στην Nova και ειχε κανει συμβολαιο ο πατερας μου ... Ξερει κανεις γιατι δινει μεχρι 100 Mbps η Νοβα ?


Προφανώς γράφουν τα όρια του συμβολαίου.. Αυτό που εγγυώνται..
Για το άλλο, ρώτα τη νόβα..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
- - - Updated - - -




> ευχαριστω πολυ
> παω τουλαχιστον στην γερμανια που το ιντερνετ πεταει
> με προσελαβαν πριν 3 μηνες απο την COSMOTE και παω σε σεμιναριο ΓΙΑ ΟΠΤΙΚΕς ΙΝΕΣ


Με το καλό!!!

----------


## endcer

> Προφανώς γράφουν τα όρια του συμβολαίου.. Αυτό που εγγυώνται..
> Για το άλλο, ρώτα τη νόβα.. 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Με το καλό!!!


ααα οκ . 

Χρειαζομαι 200σαρα θελω να παρω το αιμα μου πισω που μια δεκαετια ετρεχα με 8mbps , αλλα θα με σκισουν στις χρεωσεις εαν σπασω το συμβολαιο.

----------


## nplatis

> Διαθεσιμότητα στο site της WIND υπάρχει, ενώ στο site της cosmote όχι ακόμα. Έφτασε η ώρα αδέρφια.


Αν βιάζεσαι πολύ, το έχουμε γράψει και παλαιότερα: η Cosmote πιθανότατα μπορεί να σου δώσει ήδη VDSL. Αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο και τους πεις ότι η Wind δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, θα κοιτάξουν και το «εσωτερικό» τους σύστημα, το οποίο δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα πιο γρήγορα από ό,τι το site.

----------


## GregoirX23

> ααα οκ . 
> 
> Χρειαζομαι 200σαρα θελω να παρω το αιμα μου πισω που μια δεκαετια ετρεχα με 8mbps , αλλα θα με σκισουν στις χρεωσεις εαν σπασω το συμβολαιο.


Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο ακόμη προσοχή.. 
Όσο για τις adsl όλοι συμπάσχουμε..

----------


## endcer

> Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο ακόμη προσοχή.. 
> Όσο για τις adsl όλοι συμπάσχουμε..


Ναι αστα δεν μπλεκεις με το καρτελ ειδικα εαν εχεις συμβολαιο. 
Θα παω σε 100αρα νοβα για αρχη και βλεπουμε .

----------


## Yuto

Καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς τι θα γίνει με τις υπόλοιπες διευθύνσεις εντός Σεπολίων; Γιατί αυτή η κωμωδία δεν φαίνεται να έχει τελειωμό και το μόνο που λέει η wind είναι "δεν ξέρουμε".

----------


## endcer

Επικοινωνησα με NOVA και δυστυχως δεν εχουν ανεωσει ακομα τις διαθεσιμοτητες τους και δινουν μονο μεχρι 24 .. ποσο καιρο λετε να παρει ?

----------


## ExCiZieR

> Παρακαλούνται οι 2 φίλοι που έχουν πρόσβαση στα "απόρρητα" της Wind να έχουν το νού τους, μήπως βγεί νέα λίστα !!


Ελπιζω η νεα λιστα οταν βγει να μη μας εχει 29/2...
Χαμουλης στο thread, μπραβο ρε γειτονες, μπραβο, καλη λευτερια!
Εξεπλαγην που για αρκετους ισχυσε το 8/1. Πρεπει να εδινε 20 προς 1.

----------


## VedBuensEnde

Καλό αυτό ότι τηρούν τις ημερομηνίες 
Υπάρχει ελπίδα και για μας κάτω απ'τη Λένορμαν 
με γειες σε όσους πήραν διαθεσιμότητα! 

Παρεμπιπτόντως με έχουν ταράξει στα τηλέφωνα εδώ και 2-3 μέρες από WIND, λογικά επειδή έχουν δει ότι έχω συμπληρώσει τη φόρμα διαθεσιμότητας γύρω στις 19130 φορές 
τους λέω αν δεν ενεργοποιηθεί το VDSL τζάμπα με παίρνετε, όταν με το καλό θα έρθω με τα συμβόλαια στο χέρι, μην ανησυχείτε χαχαχαχα

----------


## panos7

Εμεις στη Φιλιππουπόλεως καλό καλοκαίρι και αν μας βλέπω...

----------


## ChriZ

Για εσάς που καθυστερείτε λίγο, θα γράφω κάτι παρηγορητικό από κάτω ώστε να βλέπετε την υπογραφή μου και να παίρνετε κουράγιο..

----------


## sgatz

Με συγκίνηση υπέβαλα την αίτηση! Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι μετά από 3.5 χρόνια αναμονή ενεργοποιήθηκε η 440.
Τώρα πόσο χρόνο άραγε κάνει να ενεργοποιηθεί?

----------


## SPYRUSS

Ααα αυτή η WIND δεν παίζεται. Αίτηση για VDSL το 2021 και ενεργοποίηση ένα χρόνο μετά το 2022!!  Έλεος.
Πέρα από τη πλάκα, είχα συμβόλαιο ADSL με τη WIND, το οποίο είχε μετατραπεί σε αορίστου, εδώ και κανένα 5 μηνο. Στις 27 Δεκ 2021, έκανα συμβόλαιο τηλεφωνικά για VDSL 50 και με είχαν για ενεργοποίηση στις 18 Ιαν 2022. Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 2 μέρες μετά στις 29 Δεκ 2021(ZYXEL VMG8623-T50B)
Μετά από προφορική αίτηση που έκανα στο τεχνικό τμήμα τηλεφωνικώς, λέγοντας ότι τα 3 παιδιά μου με δυσκολία κάνουν διαδικτυακό μάθημα ταυτόχρονα με την υπάρχουσα γραμμή (φροντιστήρια ξένες γλώσσες και σήμερα πιθανώς και τα σχολεία), μου υποσχέθηκαν ενεργοποίηση σήμερα, όπως και έγινε. Έμεινα από τις 11:00 ως τις 14:30 χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet και τελικά με συνέδεσαν.
Μαγεία, Επιτέλους βλέπω UTUBE 4k στην τηλεόραση.

----------


## TNTnd

> Με συγκίνηση υπέβαλα την αίτηση! Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι μετά από 3.5 χρόνια αναμονή ενεργοποιήθηκε η 440.
> Τώρα πόσο χρόνο άραγε κάνει να ενεργοποιηθεί?


Και εγώ συμπλήρωσα σήμερα για το συμβόλαιο , μετά από τόσα χρόνια ακόμα δεν το πιστεύω .

Μου είπαν 10-15 μέρες για να γίνει η  μεταβίβαση από nova σε wind .

----------


## sgatz

Για 100αρα γραμμή να υποθέσω κάνατε αίτηση ε? Πολύ χάρηκα με τα γραφόμενα του φίλου που ενεργοποιήθηκε.
Είμαι σχεδόν στην ίδια φάση και τον νιώθω απόλυτα. Άντε με το καλό και στους υπόλοιπους

----------


## endcer

> Και εγώ συμπλήρωσα σήμερα για το συμβόλαιο , μετά από τόσα χρόνια ακόμα δεν το πιστεύω .
> 
> Μου είπαν 10-15 μέρες για να γίνει η  μεταβίβαση από nova σε wind .


Ειχες συμβολαιο στην Nova ?

----------


## SPYRUSS

Είμαι στο ΚΑΦΑΟ 446-408 και υποθέτω ότι γραμμή παίρνω από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND με το νούμερο Κ-108 που βρίσκεται απέναντι από τη καφετέρια ATHENS MILL, στη συμβολή των οδών Κρέοντος και Κλεομήδους. Το Κ-108 πρέπει να εξυπηρετεί και το 446-407 που βρίσκεται ακριβώς δίπλα του. 
Οπότε λογικά όσοι παίρνουν γραμμές από τα παραπάνω, μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν σε VDSL. Για τα προγράμματα της WIND, η παραμονή στο ADSL με 25,44€ που πλήρωνα το μήνα είναι ασύμφορη, αφού μπορείς να έχεις την 50άρα με 26€ και απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε κινητά. Στην ουσία ίδια τιμή με 3πλάσια – 4 πλάσια ταχύτητα. 
Δεν κάνω διαφήμιση στη WIND, ούτε έχω σχέση με την εταιρεία, διότι υπάρχουν ακόμα και τα κακώς κείμενα. Πχ γιατί θέλει τόσες πολλές μέρες να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή; Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ να ανακατεύεται, ο χρόνος είναι αδικαιολόγητος, αλλά με τη χαρά μας μετά από τόσα χρόνια τείνουμε να το παραβλέπουμε.

----------


## GPxr

Έχει κανείς ενημέρωση για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι για εμάς που έχουμε ΠΟΤΕ και μας έχουν τάξει αναβάθμιση δωρεάν από τις ADSL σε VDSL; Διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα γιοκ.

----------


## sgatz

> Πχ γιατί θέλει τόσες πολλές μέρες να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή; Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ να ανακατεύεται, ο χρόνος είναι αδικαιολόγητος, αλλά με τη χαρά μας μετά από τόσα χρόνια τείνουμε να το παραβλέπουμε.


Έχεις δίκιο. Χωρίς να έχω στη μέση φορητότητα,μου είπαν για 15 μέρες για ενεργοποίηση. Προφανώς εμπλέκεται ο ΟΤΕ στο συνδιαστικό στο ΑΚ φαντάζομαι, αλλά και πάλι αν θέλεις 15 μέρες για απλό update για φορητότητα πόσο θα χρειαστεί δηλαδή?
Το έχω και εγώ απορία

----------


## Mormnak

Να πούμε ένα μεγάλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* στον πάροχο (πρώην) Wind που ακόμα και το 2022 οι καθυστερήσεις πάνε τραίνοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!  :Razz:   :ROFL:   :Respekt: 

Επίσης οι αρμόδιοι στην ΕΕΤΤ  μετά τις αναθέσεις το μόνο που ξέρουν και κάνουνε ''γαργάρα'' ειναι η Παράταση......τυχαίο??!  :Thinking:   :Whistle:   :Whistle: 

P.s. Δεν ξέρω εαν έχει αναφερθει αλλά έχουνε σκάψει στο φρεάτιο στην Ευρίπου και Μετρων (εκει που είναι η κολονα --> https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00065...4!8i8192?hl=en ) και έχουνε 
αφήσει το καρούλι με την ινα για 2~3 μέρες...

----------


## Iris07

Καλά.. πως κάνεις έτσι για 2-3 μέρες!!!

Εμάς μας τα αφήνανε παλιότερα για 2-3 μήνες !!!  :Cool: 

 :Razz:

----------


## PETM2387

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! ευχάριστα νέα! παρακαλώ για τα φώτα σας, έχω καταλάβει ότι η Αυλώνος στα Σεπόλια 10443τκ θα πάρει VDSL, το Vdsl μέχρι 50 δεν πιάνει σε ταχύτητα; γιατί μου δείχνει: "Τρέχεις με ταχύτητες 200, 100, 50 & 24 Mbps!"

----------


## ChriZ

Το VDSL super vectoring πιάνει - για την ώρα - μέχρι 200

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! ευχάριστα νέα! παρακαλώ για τα φώτα σας, έχω καταλάβει ότι η Αυλώνος στα Σεπόλια 10443τκ θα πάρει VDSL, το Vdsl μέχρι 50 δεν πιάνει σε ταχύτητα; γιατί μου δείχνει: "Τρέχεις με ταχύτητες 200, 100, 50 & 24 Mbps!"


Είσαι πάνω στην 446-151.

446-151446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ151VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2021
Κάθε VDSL καμπίνα ανάλογα και την τεχνολογία που διαθέτει δίνει και τις ανάλογες ταχύτητες.

Απλό VDSL - 50 Mbps
VDSL Vectoring - 100 Mbps
VDSL Vectoring Plus - 200 Mbps

Οπότε είσαι πάνω σε VDSL Vectoring Plus = έως και 200 Mbps.

* Το VDSL Vectoring Plus υποστηρίζει και 300 Mbps (το μέγιστο) εάν είχαν.

- - - Updated - - -

H Wind είχε ετοιμάσει να βγάλει στην αρχή και 300 Mbps σε (FTTH)  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...24#post6323224

----------


## GregoirX23

Και τη 50αρα από καμπίνα με vectoring δε τη δίνουν; Γιατί βλέπω να αναφέρεται ως απλό vdsl.. 
Κατά τα άλλα τι να πούμε κ εμείς εδώ.. Προχωράνε μεν αλλά.... Σε εμένα ακόμα να μπει η καμπίνα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλά.. πως κάνεις έτσι για 2-3 μέρες!!!
> 
> Εμάς μας τα αφήνανε παλιότερα για 2-3 μήνες !!!


+1..  :Wink:

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ το λέω πως αναφέρεται η τεχνολογία.. VDSL (σκέτο)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

Τώρα εάν η καμπίνα είναι και Vectoring κανονικά θα έδινε και 100..
Στις λίστες της EETT δεν αναφέρονται καθόλου κάποιες παλιές καμπίνες VDSL του OTE που δίνουν/δίνανε έως 50 Mbps.

----------


## GregoirX23

I see...

----------


## akiss

Την Πέμπτη περιμένω το router. Μου φαίνεται ακόμα απίστευτο....

----------


## endcer

Ξερει κανεις ποσο καιρο παιρνει να φανει η διαθεσιμοτητα και στους αλλους παροχους ? πχ cosmote / nova ?

----------


## Iris07

Cosmote 1-2 εβδομάδες ακούω..
Vodafone παραπάνω..
Nova δεν ξέρω..

----------


## Impatient

Ειδα καιγω διαθεσιμότητα χθες για Δυρραχίου στο site της Wind μέχρι 200! Έκανα αμεσα αίτηση τηλεφωνικά για αναβάθμιση σε 100 στην Cosmote. Αποτι μου είπαν φαίνεται και σε αυτους οτι μπορεί να δωσει 100 για το νουμερο μου και σε 12 μερες max θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Δεν πιστεύω ναχουμε καμια έκπληξη και να μην μπαίνουν τα 100 απο ΟΤΕ και να χρειάζεται αλλαγή σε Wind???..

----------


## sgatz

Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εξοπλισμό. Ένα zyxel vmg8623-t50b. Λέει τίποτα αυτό ή πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για άλλο? Γιατί τώρα λέει και η τηλεφωνία γυρίζει σε voip

----------


## ChriZ

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εξοπλισμό. Ένα zyxel vmg8623-t50b. Λέει τίποτα αυτό ή πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για άλλο? Γιατί τώρα λέει και η τηλεφωνία γυρίζει σε voip


Ένας φίλος το έχει με 100άρα Wind.. 
Στην αρχή θυμάμαι είχε κάνει πολύ για να πάρει το πρώτο firmware update και να παίξει σωστά, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως είχε ο φίλος θέμα με το απερχόμενο, οπότε μάλλον αυτό έφταιγε (καλωδίωση δηλαδή) και όχι το Zyxel.
Αφού τελικά μετά από καμιά 10αριά μέρες φτιάχτηκε η καλωδίωση, όλα ξεκίνησαν και έπαιζαν κανονικά.
Έκτοτε δεν μου έχει αναφέρει κανένα θέμα. (εδώ και κανα 8μηνο)

----------


## sgatz

Να σαι καλά, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Οπότε ας μείνω να δω πως θα κουμπώσει τότε και βλέπω.
Δε με αγχώνει η εμβέλεια γιατί έχω Mesh αλλά το αν κλειδώνει καλά σε ταχύτητα και σταθερά γιατί με την τηλεφωνία είμαι λίγο σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα

----------


## ChriZ

:One thumb up: 
Σχετικά με το wifi του, του φίλου το σπίτι είναι 90κάτι τετραγωνικά και πρόβλημα σήματος δεν έχει στο σπίτι με το 5GHz. 
Βέβαια αυτουνού τυχαίνει και είναι το τηλέφωνο ακριβώς στο κέντρο του σπιτιού.
Οπότε και mesh να μην είχες (ανάλογα και τη διαρρύθμιση και το μέγεθος του σπιτιού σου, βέβαια) μάλλον πάλι θα σε κάλυπτε..

----------


## Iris07

> Να σαι καλά, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Οπότε ας μείνω να δω πως θα κουμπώσει τότε και βλέπω.
> Δε με αγχώνει η εμβέλεια γιατί έχω Mesh αλλά το αν κλειδώνει καλά σε ταχύτητα και σταθερά γιατί με την τηλεφωνία είμαι λίγο σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα


Πάντως όπως λένε άστο πάνω στην γραμμή μερικές ώρες εάν δεν πάρει αμέσως κωδικούς για το VoIP..

Θυμάμαι με Cosmote μου έφτιαξε την επόμενη μέρα..
Είχε κάτι τρελά.. από Cosmote καλούσε από άλλο πάροχο όχι..  :Cool:

----------


## sgatz

Μόλις λάβω το μήνυμα της ενεργοποίησης θα το βάλω πάνω ή μπορώ να το τοποθετήσω και από τώρα αν δεν επηρεάζει κάτι?
Είναι ακριβώς στο μέσο του σπιτιού, συνολικά 110 τετραγωνικά οπότε σύμφωνα και με το φίλο σου δεν θα έχω θέμα.
Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Iris07

Περίμενε το μήνυμα καλύτερα..

Ίσως κάνουν κάτι τότε για να πάρει κωδικούς VoIP..

----------


## SPYRUSS

Η Wind για VDSL από ότι είδα δίνει το ZYXEL και 2 μοντέλα ΖTE το Η288Α και το ΖΧΗΝ Η268Ν. Για την οπτική δίνει μόνο το ZYXEL και τον προσαρμογέα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι. Επίσης το τηλέφωνο κουμπώνει στο router, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να το βάλω στην έξοδο του διαχωριστή (spliter), που το αναφέρουν οι οδηγίες σαν εναλλακτική μέθοδο.
Αν το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει και στην έξοδο του διαχωριστή, τότε στη γραμμή μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό.

----------


## sgatz

> Η Wind για VDSL από ότι είδα δίνει το ZYXEL και 2 μοντέλα ΖTE το Η288Α και το ΖΧΗΝ Η268Ν. Για την οπτική δίνει μόνο το ZYXEL και τον προσαρμογέα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι. Επίσης το τηλέφωνο κουμπώνει στο router, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να το βάλω στην έξοδο του διαχωριστή (spliter), που το αναφέρουν οι οδηγίες σαν εναλλακτική μέθοδο.
> Αν το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει και στην έξοδο του διαχωριστή, τότε στη γραμμή μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό.


Να σαι καλά, πάρα πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες! Άρα η θύρα WAN είναι για τον προσαρμογέα του ftth... Ελπίζω να δουλέψει στην έξοδο του splitter για να μπορώ να βάλω ότι εξοπλισμό θέλω.
Αν τελικά πάει υποχρεωτικά στο ρούτερ μετά θα έπρεπε να μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς από το voip πράγμα που δεν παίζει σωστά?

----------


## Iris07

Η Wind δεν δίνει κωδικούς στους χρήστες..
θα τους πάρει αυτόματα..

----------


## GregoirX23

Κωδικούς voip δεν δίνουν νομίζω..

----------


## junior147

Το zyxel έχει καλό WiFi ειδικά στην πάντα 5G . 
Εγώ βέβαια είναι μέρες που μπορεί να μου σκάσει και μια αποσύνδεση. 
Πάντως όταν παίζει είναι πολύ σταθερό. 
Τους κωδικούς η wind δεν τους δινει και μου είπαν αν θέλω δικό μου ρούτερ γεφυρώνω το zyxel για να έχω το VoIP

----------


## AlexT544

> Το zyxel έχει καλό WiFi ειδικά στην πάντα 5G . 
> Εγώ βέβαια είναι μέρες που μπορεί να μου σκάσει και μια αποσύνδεση. 
> Πάντως όταν παίζει είναι πολύ σταθερό. 
> Τους κωδικούς η wind δεν τους δινει και μου είπαν αν θέλω δικό μου ρούτερ γεφυρώνω το zyxel για να έχω το VoIP


εχεις αφησει τυπο γραμμης ADSLLLLLL
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## junior147

Ούτε εγώ το έχω πιστέψει ακόμα !!!!

----------


## AlexT544

Ασε με γιατι εγω γυρισα απο γερμανια και ειμαι παλι στην παλιο 14αρα γραμμη μου ειστε ΥΠΕΡΥΠΕΡΤΥΧΕΡΟΙ εσεις που ειστε με VDSl διοτι και ενεργοποιηστε αμεσα και γρηγορα
εμεις με ftth ΟΟΟΟΟΤΑΝ τα ενεργοποιησουν να κανουμε αιτημα να περιμενουμε ενα 3μηνο στο νερο και βαλε

----------


## ExCiZieR



----------


## AlexT544

:ROFL:

----------


## SPYRUSS

Σήμερα έκανα δοκιμή και σύνδεσα το τηλέφωνο στο διαχωριστή (splitter). Δεν λειτούργησε. Οπότε στη δικιά μου VDSL γραμμή, το τηλέφωνο είναι καθαρά VOIP.Το αναφέρω αυτό γιατί η WIND στις οδηγίες συνδεσμολογίας του router, αναφέρει ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση το τηλέφωνο να λειτουργεί και στο splitter. Η λειτουργία του τηλεφώνου σαν VOIP, έχει όμως προβληματάκια. Πχ στη συνομιλία μπορείς να ακούσεις στο βάθος την ομιλία σου να επαναλαμβάνεται(αντίλαλος). Στην αναγνώριση κλήσης, μερικές φορές μου εμφανίζει το νούμερο που με καλεί 2 φορές στο καντράν. Με το ίδιο τηλέφωνο (συσκευή), όταν η γραμμή ήταν ADSL, δεν υπήρχαν αυτά τα προβληματάκια.
Στη γραμμή έχω συνδέσει στο router, στο Phone 1, ένα πολυμηχάνημα EPSON L6190, που είναι και τηλεομοιοτυπία (FAX) και μετά το τηλέφωνο. Βάσει των οδηγιών το πολυμηχάνημα  είναι passthrou δηλ, όταν είναι κλειστό λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο. Όταν είναι ανοιχτό, η κλήση περνά στο τηλέφωνο αλλά αν δεν απαντήσεις σε κάποιο χρόνο, τότε απαντά στη κλήση το FAX. Αφού λειτουργεί καλά έτσι, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τη συμπεριφορά της θύρας Phone 2. Μπορείς να έχεις και δεύτερο νούμερο στην ίδια γραμμή, αν συνδέσεις άλλη συσκευή στο Phone 2 και φυσικά να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί από τον εκάστοτε ISP(ΟΤΕ, VODAFONE, WIND κλπ).
Αν θέλεις τηλέφωνο (VOIP) και στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες, κοιτάς εδώ: https://www.wind.gr/support/idiotes/...i-grammis-voip
Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται λόγω του ότι το τηλέφωνο είναι ασύρματο και διότι έχω αποσυνδέσει την κεντρική τηλεφωνική πρίζα από τις υπόλοιπες. 
Άλλο σημείο προσοχής είναι τα splitter που είναι διαφορετικά για ADSL γραμμές και διαφορετικά για   VDSL (το γράφουν επάνω). Οπότε με την εγκατάσταση του νέου ρούτερ, χρησιμοποιείτε τα splitter που δίνονται και αφαιρέστε τα παλιά. Επίσης ότι συνδέεται στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες, τηλέφωνο, συναγερμός κλπ, μόνο μετά από φίλτρο, αλλιώς θα πέσει η ταχύτητα της γραμμής σημαντικά.
Κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή έχει πραγματική ταχύτητα 51/5, λίγο παραπάνω από την ονομαστική 50/5, δεν παρατήρησα διακυμάνσεις κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, οπότε είμαστε καλά εδώ.

----------


## dFatKiddo

Κανα update στο excel της Wind?

----------


## GPxr

Για τους πελάτες της Cosmote που τους έχουν τάξει δωρεάν αναβάθμιση από adsl 24 σε vdsl 50 γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι; Θέλουν triggάρισμα ή θα γίνει αυτόματα όταν και εφόσον; 

Η διαθεσιμότητα πλέον δεν δείχνει το κόκκινο Χ αλλά λέει ότι χρειάζεται περισσότερη διερεύνηση.

----------


## jkoukos

> Άλλο σημείο προσοχής είναι τα splitter που είναι διαφορετικά για ADSL γραμμές και διαφορετικά για   VDSL (το γράφουν επάνω). Οπότε με την εγκατάσταση του νέου ρούτερ, χρησιμοποιείτε τα splitter που δίνονται και αφαιρέστε τα παλιά.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό, άσχετα τι αναφέρουν οι εταιρείες. Ίδια είναι τα φίλτρα. Διαφορά υπάρχει μόνον αν η γραμμή είναι PSTN ή ISDN.




> Επίσης ότι συνδέεται στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες, τηλέφωνο, συναγερμός κλπ, μόνο μετά από φίλτρο, αλλιώς θα πέσει η ταχύτητα της γραμμής σημαντικά.


Αυτό ισχύει μόνον στην περίπτωση που (κακώς) γίνεται επιστροφή της τηλεφωνίας από μια θύρα ΡΗΟΝΕ του Router μέσω του DSL splitter προς τις άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού.
Κανονικά σε VoIP τηλεφωνία, είναι παντελώς αχρείαστα DSL splitter και φίλτρα.

----------


## TNTnd

Μου ήρθε σήμερα το ρούτερ μετά από 2 μέρες αίτησης που έκανα και συμβολαίου . Το zyxel VDSL VoIP IAD .
Αναμένουμε τώρα πότε θα έρθει ο τεχνικός για τις συνδέσεις .

----------


## SPYRUSS

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι αφού η εγκατάσταση γίνεται  απλούστερη. 

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει  ADSL splitter γιατί χρησιμοποιώ μόνο ένα. Αυτό που λες έχει βάση διότι ναι μεν οι συχνότητες VDSL είναι υψηλότερες από τις ADSL, αλλά οι συχνότητες τηλεφωνίας είναι ίδιες.    
 Για τα φίλτρα, το έγραψα γιατί το έμαθα “the hard way”  που λένε οι φίλοι μας οι Άγγλοι.
 :Embarassed: 
Είχα συνδέσει συναγερμό πάνω στη γραμμή χωρίς φίλτρο και η ταχύτητα στην ADSL γραμμή είχε πέσει στο μισό, από 1,4 στο 0,7. Αφού έφαγα τον κόσμο, τελικά κάλεσα τεχνικό από την WIND να κάνει έλεγχο γραμμής. Αφού έκανε τον έλεγχο, μου είπε να αποσυνδέσω το συναγερμό. Και μόλις το έκανα η ταχύτητα επανήλθε. Μου είπε ποτέ να μην βάζω στη γραμμή τηλέφωνα και συναγερμούς χωρίς φίλτρα.
Για VDSL δεν έχω εμπειρία, οπότε κακώς το έγραψα. :Embarassed:

----------


## TNTnd

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό, άσχετα τι αναφέρουν οι εταιρείες. Ίδια είναι τα φίλτρα. Διαφορά υπάρχει μόνον αν η γραμμή είναι PSTN ή ISDN.
> 
> 
> Αυτό ισχύει μόνον στην περίπτωση που (κακώς) γίνεται επιστροφή της τηλεφωνίας από μια θύρα ΡΗΟΝΕ του Router μέσω του DSL splitter προς τις άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού.
> Κανονικά σε VoIP τηλεφωνία, είναι παντελώς αχρείαστα DSL splitter και φίλτρα.


Eγώ που είμαι άσχετος από αυτά , σημαίνει ότι η συνδεσμολογία δε θα είναι ίδια με την υπάρχουσα adsl ?

----------


## ChriZ

Εξαρτάται από το αν έχεις τώρα Voip ή όχι βασικά..

----------


## TNTnd

> Εξαρτάται από το αν έχεις τώρα Voip ή όχι βασικά..


Ξέρω μόνο ότι έχει έναν αντάπτορα από 1 καλώδιο πάει σε 2 , για το modem και για το τηλέφωνο

----------


## sgatz

Μετά την ενεργοποίηση σου θα έχεις voip, που σημαίνει ότι πλέον το τηλέφωνο θα συνδεθεί στο phone 1 του ρούτερ και όχι στην πρίζα του τοίχου. Καλό είναι να απομονωθούν οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες και να πας το τηλ δίπλα στο ρούτερ. Εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι θα κάνω, ας τα γράψει όμως και κάποιος ποιο ειδικός που να τα γνωρίζει καλύτερα μη σου λέω κάτι λάθος

----------


## jkoukos

Είτε ADSL είτε VDSL, ισχύουν τα ίδια. Απλά όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε συχνότητες λειτουργίας αντίστοιχα αυξάνονται οι απώλειες αν δεν έχουμε σωστή εσωτερική εγκατάσταση με άμεσο διαχωρισμό του τηλεφωνικό σήματος από το DSL.
Πληροφορίες αρκετές, όπως π.χ. στα παρακάτω.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...27#post6094927
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...4&d=1414149186

----------


## junior147

Εμένα σήμερα μου ήρθε ο δεύτερος λογαριασμός της wind 10€ παραπάνω απ' ότι είχαμε συμφωνήσει. 
Περνώ τηλέφωνο και ρωτάω γιατί τέτοια διαφορά. 
Και μου λένε αυτά έχετε συμφωνήσει. 
Φυσικά ζήτησα την ηχογραφημένη κλήση και περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Giannis80x

Καλημερα παιδια.
Κανα νεο για Δημοσθενους;
Καμπινες εχουμε,διαθεσιμοτητα δεν εχουμε δυστυχως για vdsl απο καμια εταιρεια.
Κανα νεο αρχειο απο την wind;

----------


## Iris07

> Εμένα σήμερα μου ήρθε ο δεύτερος λογαριασμός της wind 10€ παραπάνω απ' ότι είχαμε συμφωνήσει. 
> Περνώ τηλέφωνο και ρωτάω γιατί τέτοια διαφορά. 
> Και μου λένε αυτά έχετε συμφωνήσει. 
> Φυσικά ζήτησα την ηχογραφημένη κλήση και περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.


Δεν σου έχουν δώσει συμβόλαιο ?

----------


## junior147

Μου είχαν πει να μην δώσω σημασία τι λέει το συμβόλαιο και θα ισχύει η τιμή που είπαμε προφορικά.
Στις 18 του μήνα περιμένω την συνομιλία...

----------


## Iris07

> Μου είχαν πει να μην δώσω σημασία τι λέει το συμβόλαιο και θα ισχύει η τιμή που είπαμε προφορικά.
> Στις 18 του μήνα περιμένω την συνομιλία...


Χμμ.. αυτά δεν μου αρέσουν..

----------


## TNTnd

> Μου είχαν πει να μην δώσω σημασία τι λέει το συμβόλαιο και θα ισχύει η τιμή που είπαμε προφορικά.
> Στις 18 του μήνα περιμένω την συνομιλία...


Εγώ πάντως τους το έγραψα και στο mail που μου έστειλαν με τα συμβόλαια ότι συμφωνώ στο τάδε πρόγραμμα με την τάδε τιμή για συμβόλαιο 2 χρόνια , ώστε να είμαι σίγουρος εκτός του τηλεφώνου ότι υπάρχει και γραπτά κάπου η συμφωνία μας .

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτομαι, να ζητάω την προσφορά γραπτώς στο E-Mail..

Aκόμη και η Cosmote, μου είχε κάνει μόνη της κάποιες πονηριές από το επίσημο τηλ. παλιότερα,
και μετά την ακρόαση της συνομιλίας από τον υπεύθυνο αναγκάστηκαν να ακυρώσουν..

Παραγγελίες σε κατάστημα είναι βέβαια καλές, για να παίρνεις και το συμβόλαιο μαζί..
ή και μέσω επίσημου link από τα e-shop.

Η Vodafone στην τελευταία ανανέωση που έκανα μετά από δική τους τηλ. επικοινωνία είχε το καλύτερο σύστημα!
Σου στέλουν το συμβόλαιο σε ειδικό Link, και αφού το διαβάσεις πρέπει μετά να πατήσεις κουμπί για αποδοχή.

Πλέον έχω μπλοκάρει όσο γίνεται τις τηλεφωνικές προσφορές απ' όλους.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτομαι, να ζηταω την προσφορά γραπτώς στο E-Mail..
> 
> Aκόμη και η Cosmote, μου είχε κάνει μόνη της κάποιες πονηριές από το επίσημο τηλ. παλιότερα,
> και μετά την ακρόαση της συνομιλίας από τον υπεύθυνο αναγκάστηκαν να ακυρώσουν..
> 
> Παραγγελίες σε κατάστημα είναι βέβαια καλές, για να παίρνεις και το συμβόλαο μαζί..
> ή και μέσω επίσημου link από τα e-shop.
> 
> Η Vodafone στην τελευταία ανανέωση που έκανα μετά από δική τους τηλ. επεικοινωνία είχε το καλύτερο σύστημα!
> ...


Έτσι γίνεται τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια με τη Vodafone και την αποστολή του SMS με το συμβόλαιο... (για το κινητό τουλάχιστον... για σταθερό, δε ξέρω...)

Και το καλό με αυτό είναι ότι πατάς αποδοχή και ενεργοποιείται ΑΜΕΣΑ και το πρόγραμμα που έχεις επιλέξει...

Αυτό που λέει πάντως στο SMS ότι έχεις 24 ώρες για να το αποδεχτείς γιατί ακυρώνεται δεν ισχύει γιατί όταν πριν μία εβδομάδα είδα ότι είχε γίνει "λάθος" σε σχέση με αυτό που μου βγήκε ως προσφορά, το άφησα και μετά από 2 μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να το "ξαναδούμε" και τότε ζήτησα ακύρωση και ακυρώθηκε.

Βέβαια μου είπε η κοπέλα, ότι μπορώ να πάρω πίσω τηλέφωνο και να μου την ενεργοποιήσουν και πάλι, ωστόσο δεν είχα σκοπό με αυτήν τη τιμή και τελικά μας πρόλαβε η καλύτερη προσφορά έβερ...

Για το σταθερό πάντως, όταν η Nova μου έκανε προσφορά 17,01€ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ είτε ανέβουν τα τέλη/ΦΠΑ είτε όχι, δεν τους πίστευα και όταν μου ήρθε το συμβόλαιο, το έγραφε ξεκάθαρα...!!!

----------


## TNTnd

Εμένα η νόβα λέει για αποχώρηση έχω να πληρώσω 130€ μετά από 7 μήνες που είχα κάνει το τελευταίο συμβόλαιο , 15 χρόνια τώρα μαζί τους και μου την είπαν κιόλας που φεύγω . Δήθεν θα γίνουμε ένα με τη wind και να σας ανεβάσουμε λίγο ταχύτητα και άλλα τέτοια . Σε άλλες εταιρίες δε θυμάμαι να είναι τόσο μεγάλο το κόστος μετά από 7 μήνες .

----------


## Iris07

Cosmote 24άρα μου λέει 87 τον 7ο 
και 100 τον 8ο το συμβόλαιο..

Γιατί είπαμε θες να πας στην Wind ?
Δεν σε καλύπτει νέα προσφορά από Nova τώρα ?

----------


## endcer

Περασε μια εβδομαδα και δυστυχως διαθεσιμοτητα δινει μονο η WIND ..

----------


## TNTnd

> Cosmote 24άρα μου λέει 87 τον 7ο 
> και 100 τον 8ο το συμβόλαιο..
> 
> Γιατί είπαμε θες να πας στην Wind ?
> Δεν σε καλύπτει νέα προσφορά από Nova τώρα ?


Δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα η nova και δεν ξέρουμε και πότε θα έχει .

----------


## jkoukos

H Nova εξαρχής και για πολλά χρόνια δεν είχε παρουσία σε καμία περιοχή με FTTC καμπίνες. 
Μόλις πέρυσι άλλαξε την πολιτική της, μα είναι τόσες λίγες αυτές οι περιοχές στις οποίες έχει παρουσία, που δεν αξίζει να το κουβεντιάζουμε. Ίσως αλλάξει στο μέλλον όταν με το καλό ολοκληρωθεί η συγχώνευση με την Wind.

----------


## AlexT544

................................

----------


## macthanos

Update: είδα προχθές ότι το ΚΑΦΑΟ πήρε αριθμό, νομίζω Κ100, στην Γερακιού. Υπομονή και σε λίγο θα είσαι υπερτουμπανο!

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτο περιμένω φίλε μου και εγω. Είχαν έρθει πριν κανα 1,5 μήνα να συνδέσουν την καμπίνα από την ΖΕΥΞΗΣ αλλά εμπόδιζε ένα αυτοκίνητο και φύγανε και δεν ξαναήρθαν


Update: είδα προχθές ότι το ΚΑΦΑΟ πήρε αριθμό, νομίζω Κ100, στην Γερακιού. Υπομονή και σε λίγο θα είσαι υπερτουμπανο!

----------


## denisvl

> Update: είδα προχθές ότι το ΚΑΦΑΟ πήρε αριθμό, νομίζω Κ100, στην Γερακιού. Υπομονή και σε λίγο θα είσαι υπερτουμπανο!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Update: είδα προχθές ότι το ΚΑΦΑΟ πήρε αριθμό, νομίζω Κ100, στην Γερακιού. Υπομονή και σε λίγο θα είσαι υπερτουμπανο!


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Αντε με το καλό.

----------


## Iris07

Άμα βρει κάποιος καμιά νέα λίστα από την Wind, ας μας βάλει να δούμε τι να περιμένουμε για τον Φεβρουάριο!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως διαβάζω τώρα εδώ, άρχισαν να ενημερώνονται και κάποια καταστήματα της Nova για τις αναβαθμίσεις της Wind..  :Cool: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...89#post7189789

Επόμενη αναβάθμιση τον Φεβρουάριο..

----------


## endcer

> Άμα βρει κάποιος καμιά νέα λίστα από την Wind, ας μας βάλει να δούμε τι να περιμένουμε για τον Φεβρουάριο! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Όπως διαβάζω τώρα εδώ, άρχισαν να ενημερώνονται και κάποια καταστήματα της Nova για τις αναβαθμίσεις της Wind.. 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...89#post7189789
> 
> Επόμενη αναβάθμιση τον Φεβρουάριο..


Να ηταν μονο η Nova... Ακομα και Cosmote/Vodafone δεν εχουν ακομα διαθεσιμοτητα . :Mad:

----------


## dpthr33

Εχουμε καμια πληροφορια για τις FTTH? απο οτι εχω δει το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου ειναι το 446-418 που εχει δηλωθει για FTTH. Εχουν ανακοινωσει νεες προθεσμιες?

----------


## AlexT544

30/03/2022 εχουν πει
και μου το εχουν επιβεβαιωσει απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## dpthr33

> 30/03/2022 εχουν πει


όντως? το εχουν αναρτησει καπου? με πιανει απελπισια πραγματικα

----------


## AlexT544

> όντως? το εχουν αναρτησει καπου? με πιανει απελπισια πραγματικα


Μιλησα με την ΤΥ του ΟΤΕ ανοιξαν τον χαρτη καμπινων και τους εμφανιστηκε η καμπινα μου και καποιες αλλες στα σεπολια FTTH και του γραφεθ 30/03/2022

----------


## GregoirX23

Iris; Κανονικά πότε ήταν να βγάλει ανακοίνωση η εεττ; Πόσο έχει αργήσει; Έχει αργήσει ξανά τόσο;

----------


## Iris07

Τίποτα.. έχει αργήσει αρκετά..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τίποτα.. έχει αργήσει αρκετά..


Πόσο δηλαδή είναι το αρκετά; Για πότε ήταν κανονικά; Έχει αργήσει ξανά τόσο; Έχεις εικόνα πρόχειρη;

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι θυμάμαι σε 1 - 1,5 μήνες από την ημερησία την βγάζανε την ανακοίνωση σε αρχείο.

Τώρα μας έπεσε και η λήξη της θητείας τους..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...03#post7187503

αλλά εντάξει αυτός που ενημερώνει στην σελίδα θα μπορούσε να τα βγάλει, ότι έχουν πει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Απ' ότι θυμάμαι σε 1 - 1,5 μήνες από την ημερησία την βγάζανε την ανακοίνωση σε αρχείο.
> 
> Τώρα μας έπεσε και η λήξη της θητείας τους..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...03#post7187503
> 
> αλλά εντάξει αυτός που ενημερώνει στην σελίδα θα μπορούσε να τα βγάλει, ότι έχουν πει.


Θύμισε μου τις σελίδες που κοιτάς για τις ανακοινώσεις.. Να κοιτάμε που κ που.. 
Χώρια είναι η ημερησία από την άλλη;

----------


## Iris07

Ανακοινώσεις VDSL-FTTH..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/
&
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/LegalFrmwrk/

Ημερησίες..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/EETT/ImDiatax/

Γενικές ανακοινώσεις..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/.../Announcments/
&
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/.../NewsReleases/

----------


## SPYRUSS

Φρέσκες νέες καμπίνες WIND οπτικών ινών. Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκαν και δεν έχουν νούμερα ακόμη. 
Ελλησπόντου και Γαρδικίου, Δράμας και  Τιφύος, Ευρίπου.



- - - Updated - - -

Γιατί ανεβαίνουν πλάγια;;;

- - - Updated - - -

Γάτα η τελευταία!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Φρέσκες νέες καμπίνες WIND οπτικών ινών. Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκαν και δεν έχουν νούμερα ακόμη. 
> Ελλησπόντου και Γαρδικίου, Δράμας και  Τιφύος, Ευρίπου.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Γιατί ανεβαίνουν πλάγια;;;
> 
> ...


Όταν τις ανεβάζεις μέσω του μηχανισμού του Forum έτσι γίνεται...

Δοκίμασε να τις ανεβάζεις καλύτερα στο https://www.imagebam.com/

----------


## SPYRUSS

Οκ ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω με τις επόμενες, αν και δεν νομίζω να τοποθετήσουν άλλες. Τα Σεπόλια γέμισαν!!

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά, ακόμη βάζει καμπίνες η Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## ivamvako

> Τελικά, ακόμη βάζει καμπίνες η Wind!


......κι ακοοομααα!!

----------


## sgatz

Από περιέργεια, πόσο περίπου έκανε να ενεργοποιηθεί η vdsl σε εσάς που έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί?
Είμαι στις 8 μέρες και δε βλέπω να έχει προχωρήσει τίποτα πλην του εξοπλισμού.

----------


## Iris07

> Από περιέργεια, πόσο περίπου έκανε να ενεργοποιηθεί η vdsl σε εσάς που έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί?
> Είμαι στις 8 μέρες και δε βλέπω να έχει προχωρήσει τίποτα πλην του εξοπλισμού.


Εγώ θα πω ότι είναι σχετικά τα πράγματα πάντως...

Από την μία είναι η Ζεύξις που πρέπει να περάσει οπτικές ίνες από φρεάτιο σε φρεάτιο, ώστε να γίνει όλος ο κορμός με τις οπτικές ίνες
από το A/K μέχρι την κάθε καμπίνα..

Εάν ένα φρεάτιο δεν έχει πάρει οπτικές σε αυτήν την αλυσίδα, η καμπίνα δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει..

Σίγουρα είναι και θέμα τύχης..
είδα π.χ να έρχεται η Ζεύξις και να υπάρχει παρκαρισμένο αυτοκίνητο πάνω στο φρεάτιο, 
και να φεύγει να φτιάξει άλλο.

Πιστεύω να έχουν μία σειρά σε αυτά που φτιάχνουν, 
απ' ότι φαίνεται και η Wind δίνει ομάδες-ομάδες τις καμπίνες ανά δρόμους.

Μετά είναι το τελευταίο πέρασμα που πρέπει να κάνουν οι τεχνικοί της Wind από την καμπίνα, 
και να της δώσουν και αριθμό.

Απ' αυτά που βλέπω στην περιοχή μου..
πιάνουν δρόμο - δρόμο και τελειώνουν με την σειρά τις καμπίνες.
Μετά πάνε στον επόμενο..

- - - Updated - - -

Εμένα η καμπίνα μου είναι από τις πρώτες που πήρε αριθμό εδώ σε μας.. στις 23/12/2021
και ακόμη βλέπω να βάζουν αριθμούς..

Είχαμε βέβαια ανάμεσα και τις γιορτές..

----------


## sgatz

Μάλλον δεν με κατάλαβες. Η δικιά μου καμπίνα είναι ενεργή από 10/1 οπότε και καπάκι έκανα την αίτηση για 100αρα.
Το θέμα είναι περίπου πόσο ακόμα εμπειρικά θα χρειαστεί για να ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl στη γραμμή? Γιατί κάπου διάβασα στο νήμα ότι ο ΟΤΕ πχ δίνει μαξ 12 μέρες για πλήρη ενεργοποίηση.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για την απάντηση, να σαι καλά

----------


## Iris07

Ααα οκ!
Νόμισα πως έλεγες περι εξοπλισμού στην καμπίνα!  :Cool: 

Οπότε αυτά ισχύουν για όσους είναι σε αναμονή, ακόμη!  :Cool:

----------


## SPYRUSS

Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω η αίτηση έγινε στις 27 Δεκ, παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 2 ημέρες μετά  και η ενεργοποίηση στις 10 Ιαν, δηλαδή μετά από 14 ημέρες, μετά από πίεση – παράκληση, ενώ κανονικά ήταν για τις 18 Ιαν δηλ., η κανονική διαδικασία είναι για μετά από 22 ολόκληρες  ημέρες!!!
Το link που δίνουν για την παρακολούθηση της ενεργοποίησης δεν λέει πολλά πράγματα, ενώ για να μάθω πότε τελικά θα ενεργοποιηθώ έπρεπε να επικοινωνήσω τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους. 
Ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας για να μην χρεώνεστε και για να μην περιμένετε πολύ, είναι ο εξής:
Στην ιστοσελίδα περί διαθεσιμότητας γραμμής, βάζετε το τηλέφωνό σας για να σας καλέσουν. Σε καλούν σχεδόν αμέσως, ανάλογα και με την ώρα που συμπληρώνεις ότι θέλεις να σε καλέσουν. 
Τους λες ότι έχεις κάνει αίτηση την τάδε ημερομηνία και περιμένεις ενεργοποίηση, ακολούθως σε συνδέουν με ένα «τεχνικό τμήμα», όπου βλέπουν την πορεία της αίτησης και μαθαίνεις πότε θα σε ενεργοποιήσουν και αν ρωτήσεις τι ακόμα απομένει για την ενεργοποίηση τότε σε συνδέουν με το πραγματικό τεχνικό τμήμα, όπου μαθαίνεις τα πάντα με λεπτομέρειες.
Αυτό που δεν μου έδωσαν να καταλάβω, είναι το πότε θα συνδέσεις τον εξοπλισμό πάνω στη γραμμή. Σου λένε ότι θα σε ειδοποιήσουν με μήνυμα στο κινητό αλλά δεν. Το τεχνικό τμήμα λέει να συνδέσεις τον εξοπλισμό την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, τι ώρα δεν αναφέρουν. Για μένα το ζητούμενο είναι να μείνεις όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερη ώρα χωρίς σύνδεση και τηλέφωνο οπότε, καλό είναι να συνδέσεις τον εξοπλισμό , την ώρα που θα κόψουν τη γραμμή. 
Όταν συνδέσεις τον εξοπλισμό, μετά από καμία ώρα  (τα κόκκινα λαμπάκια γίνονται πράσινα και το power σταματά να αναβοσβήνει πράσινο  -αναβάθμιση firmware;- δεν μπόρεσα να δώ) και ενώ είναι όλα τα λαμπάκια πράσινα σταθερά (τα 3 που ενδιαφέρουν power, internet και συγχρονισμός ) στο δίκτυο δεν είσαι συνδεδεμένος. 
Μετά από περίπου 2 ώρες συνδέθηκε, έκανα επανεκκίνηση το router και όλα καλά.

----------


## nplatis

Σε εμένα η αλλαγή (από Wind ADSL σε VDSL 50) πήρε ακριβώς μία εβδομάδα. Είχα κάνει την αίτηση σε κατάστημα και πήρα τον εξοπλισμό επιτόπου. Ήρθαν SMS 4 και 2 ημέρες πριν όπως και την ώρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία.

----------


## akiss

Όταν έκανα την αίτηση, 10-1, μου είπαν έως 10 εργάσιμες. Το router το έστειλαν στην ώρα τους, ελπίζω να γίνει και η αλλαγή στην ώρα της.

----------


## sgatz

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.
@SPYRUSS δεν έλαβες ποτέ τελικά γραπτό μήνυμα? Γιατί και εγώ πήρα και μου είπαν για αύριο ενεργοποίηση αλλά δεν έχω λάβει γραπτό μήνυμα όπως ο φίλος nplatis.
Αυτό με βάζει σε σκέψεις ότι πάει περίπατο η αυριανή ενεργοποίηση...

----------


## SPYRUSS

Μου ήρθε μήνυμα υπενθύμισης 2 μέρες πριν στις 8 Ιαν. αφού είχα πάρει μόνος μου την υποστήριξη και είχα μάθει 2 μέρες πριν την ημερομηνία. 
Στις 10 Ιαν ήρθε το ακόλουθο μήνυμα, περίπου μισή ώρα *μετά* την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής. 
KAΛΩΣHPΘATE ΣTH WIND! H YΠHPEΣIA ΣAΣ ME APIΘMO 210 ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ EXEI ENEPΓOΠOIHΘEI.ΣYNΔEΣTE H EΠANEKKINHΣTE TO ROUTER ΣAΣ. BPEITE AΠΛEΣ OΔHΓIEΣ ΣYNΔEΣHΣ KAI PYΘMIΣHΣ TOY, ΣTO WIND.GR/ROUTERS. EYXAPIΣTOYME!

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν νομίζω να μην είναι συνεπής στην ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## sgatz

Παρα πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Σε ευχαριστώ. Θα καλέσω ξανά στην υποστήριξη να δω τι έγινε γιατί είχα ζητήσει λόγω τηλεργασιας και τηλεκπαίδευσης μια μικρή προσπάθεια στην ημερομηνία αλλά ακόμα και στο φινάλε καθυστερήσεις τρώω χαχαχα

----------


## SPYRUSS

KAΛΩΣHPΘATE ΣTH WIND!  Πως φαίνεται ότι απαντάει μηχάνημα!!! Ήμουν στην WIND ήδη πριν!!

Τέλος πάντων, όπως έγραψα και πριν ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης είναι αδικαιολόγητος, αλλά πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει σε εμάς που είμαστε πρώτοι. 
Με τον καιρό τα πράγματα θα επιταχυνθούν, τουλάχιστον για αυτούς που είναι ήδη WIND.
Για τους υπόλοιπους που δεν είναι, δεν ξέρω γιατί τους καθυστερούν και δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα ενώ υπάρχει. 
Κάποια κόντρα ίσως;
Εκτιμώ ότι με το ρυθμό που πάνε τα έργα (βλέπε νέες καμπίνες οπτικών), πολλοί και εκτός WIND, θα πάνε από ADSL σε οπτική κατευθείαν.
Για εγκατάσταση οπτικής,  το θέμα είναι ότι για όσους μένουν σε πολυκατοικία και  πρέπει να γίνουν εργασίες σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους, προς κέρδος χρόνου δεν πρέπει να έχουν έτοιμα πρακτικά συνέλευσης ιδιοκτητών και διαχειριστή με υπογραφές ότι συμφωνούν- έστω με μια υπογραφή ιδιοκτήτη; (Νόμος 4463/2017 ΦΕΚ 40α/30-3-2017 ). Επειδή δεν το ξέρω καλά το θέμα αυτός είναι ο νόμος ή έχει βγει κάτι καινούργιο;

----------


## DoSMaN

> KAΛΩΣHPΘATE ΣTH WIND!  Πως φαίνεται ότι απαντάει μηχάνημα!!! Ήμουν στην WIND ήδη πριν!!
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, όπως έγραψα και πριν ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης είναι αδικαιολόγητος, αλλά πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει σε εμάς που είμαστε πρώτοι. 
> Με τον καιρό τα πράγματα θα επιταχυνθούν, τουλάχιστον για αυτούς που είναι ήδη WIND.
> Για τους υπόλοιπους που δεν είναι, δεν ξέρω γιατί τους καθυστερούν και δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα ενώ υπάρχει. 
> Κάποια κόντρα ίσως;
> Εκτιμώ ότι με το ρυθμό που πάνε τα έργα (βλέπε νέες καμπίνες οπτικών), πολλοί και εκτός WIND, θα πάνε από ADSL σε οπτική κατευθείαν.
> Για εγκατάσταση οπτικής,  το θέμα είναι ότι για όσους μένουν σε πολυκατοικία και  πρέπει να γίνουν εργασίες σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους, προς κέρδος χρόνου δεν πρέπει να έχουν έτοιμα πρακτικά συνέλευσης ιδιοκτητών και διαχειριστή με υπογραφές ότι συμφωνούν- έστω με μια υπογραφή ιδιοκτήτη; (Νόμος 4463/2017 ΦΕΚ 40α/30-3-2017 ). Επειδή δεν το ξέρω καλά το θέμα αυτός είναι ο νόμος ή έχει βγει κάτι καινούργιο;


Σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω :
Άρθρο 8

Πρόσβαση σε υλική υποδομή εντός κτιρίου

(Άρθρο 9 της Οδηγίας 2014/61/ΕΕ)

6. Αν δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη υποδομή εντός κτιρίου προσαρμοσμένη σε υψηλές ταχύτητες, οι πάροχοι δημόσιων δικτύων επικοινωνιών έχουν δικαίωμα: α) τερματισμού του δικτύου τους στο χώρο του συνδρομητή, εφόσον συμφωνεί ο συνδρομητής ή και β) τερματισμού του δικτύου τους σε νέο σημείο πρόσβασης σε κοινόχρηστο ή κοινόκτητο χώρο του κτιρίου όπου θα εγκαθίσταται νέος κεντρικός κατανεμητής, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της 41020/819/2012 κοινής απόφασης των Υπουργών Οικονομίας, Ανάπτυξης και Τουρισμού, Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων και Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας (Β΄ 2776). Στην περίπτωση β΄ οι πάροχοι μπορούν να εγκαθιστούν ενεργό εξοπλισμό και κάθετο κατανεμητή - κάθετη καλωδίωση, όπου αυτό απαιτείται για την ολοκλήρωση του τερματισμού της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης στο χώρο των συνδρομητών ή και τελικών χρηστών. *Για την υλοποίηση των ανωτέρω εργασιών, η πρόσβαση σε κοινόχρηστους ή κοινόκτητους χώρους του κτιρίου επιτρέπεται κατόπιν κοινοποίησης στον διαχειριστή ή εκπρόσωπο της Γενικής Συνέλευσης συνιδιοκτητών και εφόσον, εντός μηνός από την ανωτέρω κοινοποίηση, δεν γνωστοποιηθεί στον ενδιαφερόμενο ομόφωνη απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης των συνιδιοκτητών περί άρνησης ως προς την υλοποίηση των ανωτέρων εργασιών.*

Όπως το εκλαμβάνω, σημαίνει ότι έρχονται και σε ενημερώνουν ότι θα βάλουν κατανεμητή στην πολυκατοικία σου.
Αν δεν αρνηθείς επίσημα με συνέλευση, τότε μπαίνουν και βάζουν τον κατανεμητή.

----------


## akiss

Πάμε πρώτη καθυστέρηση. Τους έχει δώσει ο ΟΤΕ 1/2 λέει αλλαγή καφαο. Μετά θα ενεργοποιηθεί άμεσα. Ρίξαμε την πρώτη μάχη....

----------


## Impatient

akiss τι εννοεις? Εκανες 10/1 δηλαδή αίτηση στη Wind και σου ειπαν θα ενεργοποιηθεί Φεβρουαριο λόγω ΟΤΕ?

----------


## sgatz

Καλά,τι σχέση έχει το καφαο του ΟΤΕ.. Έχω αρχίσει και απογοητεύομαι ήδη.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Ωραία, άρα Dosman αν έχεις έτοιμα τα πρακτικά της Γεν.Συνέλευσης οι εργασίες αρχίζουν άμεσα και δεν περιμένεις ένα μήνα, ο οποίος θα προστεθεί στις υπόλοιπες καθυστερήσεις. 
Το λέω για να το εφαρμόσω στη δικιά μου περίπτωση και φυσικά θα είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης που λέει ναί! 
Ευκολάκι για μένα, αφού σε ανάλογο θέμα, πήρα το βιβλίο των πρακτικών των συνελεύσεων και αφού το συμπλήρωσα με τα ονόματα των ιδιοκτητών, πήγα πόρτα πόρτα (αφού βαριούνται οι περισσότεροι να κατέβουν στη συνέλευση) και πήρα υπογραφές από όλους σε ένα απογευματάκι, αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα και όχι να πουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι η εγκατάσταση θα γίνει.

- - - Updated - - -

Ωραία και αθόρυβα τα Rafale!

----------


## Iris07

> akiss τι εννοεις? Εκανες 10/1 δηλαδή αίτηση στη Wind και σου ειπαν θα ενεργοποιηθεί Φεβρουαριο λόγω ΟΤΕ?





> Καλά,τι σχέση έχει το καφαο του ΟΤΕ.. Έχω αρχίσει και απογοητεύομαι ήδη.


Απ' ότι κατάλαβα ο OTE θα βάλει νέο καφάο του, οπότε η Wind περιμένει να γίνει η σύνδεση της VDSL με το νέο καφάο..

Απλά έτυχε τώρα στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα..

----------


## TNTnd

> Παρα πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Σε ευχαριστώ. Θα καλέσω ξανά στην υποστήριξη να δω τι έγινε γιατί είχα ζητήσει λόγω τηλεργασιας και τηλεκπαίδευσης μια μικρή προσπάθεια στην ημερομηνία αλλά ακόμα και στο φινάλε καθυστερήσεις τρώω χαχαχα


Πήρα και εγώ τηλέφωνο και ενώ έκανα αίτηση 10/1 , μου είπαν για 2/2 έχει οριστεί η ενεργοποίηση μου ,τους είπα δε γίνεται πιο γρήγορα και μου είπαν θα ενημερώσουν μπας και . Αυτό μόνο .

----------


## akiss

> akiss τι εννοεις? Εκανες 10/1 δηλαδή αίτηση στη Wind και σου ειπαν θα ενεργοποιηθεί Φεβρουαριο λόγω ΟΤΕ?


Ακριβώς.

----------


## Impatient

Παιδιά εγω ενημερώνω ότι μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε σε μενα, 100αρα VDSL Cosmote. Εκανα αιτηση 11/01 2 το μεσημέρι. Πιο γρήγοροι και απο τις 10 μέρες που μου είπανε μέσο όρο, μπραβο τους. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε, μετα απο 5+ χρόνια αναμονής... Συγκίνηση!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Παιδιά εγω ενημερώνω ότι μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε σε μενα, 100αρα VDSL Cosmote. Εκανα αιτηση 11/01 2 το μεσημέρι. Πιο γρήγοροι και απο τις 10 μέρες που μου είπανε μέσο όρο, μπραβο τους. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε, μετα απο 5+ χρόνια αναμονής... Συγκίνηση!


Φτιάξε και το προφίλ σου εδώ τώρα για να κλαίμε οι υπόλοιποι που θα αργήσουμε...  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

Ναι.. είμαστε και ολίγο μαζό..  :Razz: 
Έχω εδώ τους γείτονες με Inalan 250..  :Razz: 

Δηλαδή τώρα σου ρίχνω ακόμη και εγώ με τα 12 Mbps ?  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## sgatz

Inpatient αν επιτρέπεται στο περίπου σημείο καμπίνας που σε ενεργοποίησαν?
Να χαρείς την νέα γραμμή!!!

----------


## akiss

μπήκα στην παρακολούθηση εξέλιξης και είδα αυτό... Το πρωί ήταν κενό.....

----------


## endcer

> Ακριβώς.


Ποια ειναι η καμπινα σου ?

----------


## AlexT544

Πάντως αποτι βλεπω εχουν κλείσει παρά πολλές οδούς Η εχουν κολλήσει χαρτιά για οπτικές ίνες 
Τρέχουν τρέχουν 
Εχουν εγκαταστήσει παρα πολλές καμπίνες FTTH

----------


## akiss

> Ποια ειναι η καμπινα σου ?


H 080.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω :
> Άρθρο 8
> 
> Πρόσβαση σε υλική υποδομή εντός κτιρίου
> 
> (Άρθρο 9 της Οδηγίας 2014/61/ΕΕ)
> 
> 6. Αν δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη υποδομή εντός κτιρίου προσαρμοσμένη σε υψηλές ταχύτητες, οι πάροχοι δημόσιων δικτύων επικοινωνιών έχουν δικαίωμα: α) τερματισμού του δικτύου τους στο χώρο του συνδρομητή, εφόσον συμφωνεί ο συνδρομητής ή και β) τερματισμού του δικτύου τους σε νέο σημείο πρόσβασης σε κοινόχρηστο ή κοινόκτητο χώρο του κτιρίου όπου θα εγκαθίσταται νέος κεντρικός κατανεμητής, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της 41020/819/2012 κοινής απόφασης των Υπουργών Οικονομίας, Ανάπτυξης και Τουρισμού, Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων και Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας (Β΄ 2776). Στην περίπτωση β΄ οι πάροχοι μπορούν να εγκαθιστούν ενεργό εξοπλισμό και κάθετο κατανεμητή - κάθετη καλωδίωση, όπου αυτό απαιτείται για την ολοκλήρωση του τερματισμού της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης στο χώρο των συνδρομητών ή και τελικών χρηστών. *Για την υλοποίηση των ανωτέρω εργασιών, η πρόσβαση σε κοινόχρηστους ή κοινόκτητους χώρους του κτιρίου επιτρέπεται κατόπιν κοινοποίησης στον διαχειριστή ή εκπρόσωπο της Γενικής Συνέλευσης συνιδιοκτητών και εφόσον, εντός μηνός από την ανωτέρω κοινοποίηση, δεν γνωστοποιηθεί στον ενδιαφερόμενο ομόφωνη απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης των συνιδιοκτητών περί άρνησης ως προς την υλοποίηση των ανωτέρων εργασιών.*
> 
> ...





> Ωραία, άρα Dosman αν έχεις έτοιμα τα πρακτικά της Γεν.Συνέλευσης οι εργασίες αρχίζουν άμεσα και δεν περιμένεις ένα μήνα, ο οποίος θα προστεθεί στις υπόλοιπες καθυστερήσεις. 
> Το λέω για να το εφαρμόσω στη δικιά μου περίπτωση και φυσικά θα είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης που λέει ναί! 
> Ευκολάκι για μένα, αφού σε ανάλογο θέμα, πήρα το βιβλίο των πρακτικών των συνελεύσεων και αφού το συμπλήρωσα με τα ονόματα των ιδιοκτητών, πήγα πόρτα πόρτα (αφού βαριούνται οι περισσότεροι να κατέβουν στη συνέλευση) και πήρα υπογραφές από όλους σε ένα απογευματάκι, αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα και όχι να πουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι η εγκατάσταση θα γίνει.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ωραία και αθόρυβα τα Rafale!


Μακάρι να είναι τόσο απλό όσο μια απλή κοινοποίηση... 
Με ενδιαφέρει για το εξοχικό το ftth.. Στο σπίτι Αθήνα θα μπει fttc vdsl.. 
Το θέμα είναι πως είσαι καλυμμένος ότι κοινοποίησες; Συστημένο γράμμα; Κλητήρας;  
Θα μας μαλώσουν γιατί έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά στο άλλο νήμα, αλλά που να ψάχνουμε τώρα και που να θυμόμαστε τι είπαμε.. 
Θα ψάξω πάλι να δω τι είχε γραφτεί.. 

Αλήθεια από εξοπλισμό σε ftth τι δίνουν; 
Ακόμα, τώρα με τους διπλασιασμούς σε οτε προβλέπεται μείωση στα πάγια γενικότερα;

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ...
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post7180756
Το σχετικό νήμα είναι* μέσα* στην απάντηση.. 
Για εμάς τους ξεχασιάρηδες..  :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...83#post6980083
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...52#post6980252
Κοντολογίς, από τη σκοπιά των παρόχων, όχι του νόμου, απλή κοινοποίηση χωρίς υπογραφή διαχειριστή η γ.συνέλευσης = 0 εις το πηλίκο..

Αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι συμπληρώστε... 
Από ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα-refresh, αυτό είδα πάντως..... 
Και γενικά στη μνήμη μου έχει μείνει ότι χρειάζεται υπογραφή διαχειριστή-εκπροσώπου του κτιρίου... Τη ζητάνε οι πάροχοι.... Όχι ο νόμος νομίζω... Αλλιώς αν δεν την έχουν ώστε να είναι καλυμμένοι, δεν προχωράνε στο κτίριο..

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ το εκλαμβάνω ότι σου κολλάνε ένα χαρτί στην πολυκατοικία και σε ενημερώνουν ότι τη Χ μέρα θα έρθουν για να βάλουν αναμονή στην πολυκατοικία.
Αν εσύ (πολυκατοικία) ΔΕΝ θέλεις, τότε πρέπει να με ενημερώσεις κατάλληλα με χαρτί της συνέλευσης ότι ΔΕΝ θέλεις...

Αν δεν πάρω αρνητική απάντηση επίσημη από συνέλευση, σου βάζω την αναμονή.

----------


## TNTnd

> Εγώ το εκλαμβάνω ότι σου κολλάνε ένα χαρτί στην πολυκατοικία και σε ενημερώνουν ότι τη Χ μέρα θα έρθουν για να βάλουν αναμονή στην πολυκατοικία.
> Αν εσύ (πολυκατοικία) ΔΕΝ θέλεις, τότε πρέπει να με ενημερώσεις κατάλληλα με χαρτί της συνέλευσης ότι ΔΕΝ θέλεις...
> 
> Αν δεν πάρω αρνητική απάντηση επίσημη από συνέλευση, σου βάζω την αναμονή.


Εσείς είστε τυχεροί όλοι με τις πολυκατοικίες αν έρχονται αυτόματα και σας λένε για ίνες , εδώ στην πολυκατοικία μας δεν ξέρουν τι είναι το ίντερνετ ακόμα

----------


## sgatz

> μπήκα στην παρακολούθηση εξέλιξης και είδα αυτό... Το πρωί ήταν κενό.....


Και σε μένα εμφανίστηκε πριν λίγο για την ίδια μέρα με σένα. Μετά από λίγο ήρθε και το μήνυμα.
Άντε να δούμε θα τελειώσουμε?

----------


## macthanos

> Από περιέργεια, πόσο περίπου έκανε να ενεργοποιηθεί η vdsl σε εσάς που έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί?
> Είμαι στις 8 μέρες και δε βλέπω να έχει προχωρήσει τίποτα πλην του εξοπλισμού.


Περίπου 15 μέρες ημερολογιακές. Κάνε υπομονή και θα σε ειδοποιήσουν μέσω SMS.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ το εκλαμβάνω ότι σου κολλάνε ένα χαρτί στην πολυκατοικία και σε ενημερώνουν ότι τη Χ μέρα θα έρθουν για να βάλουν αναμονή στην πολυκατοικία.
> Αν εσύ (πολυκατοικία) ΔΕΝ θέλεις, τότε πρέπει να με ενημερώσεις κατάλληλα με χαρτί της συνέλευσης ότι ΔΕΝ θέλεις...
> 
> Αν δεν πάρω αρνητική απάντηση επίσημη από συνέλευση, σου βάζω την αναμονή.


Η κοινοποίηση & η απάντηση τους, πρέπει να γίνει με κάποιο επίσημο τρόπο εγγράφως.. Όχι με απλό χαρτί.. Και άντε πες ότι αυτό γίνεται... 
Μετά.... 
Αν κάποιος καταφέρει πάροχο να του κάνει δουλειά χωρίς υπογραφή διαχειριστή-εκπροσώπου του κτιρίου, να μας το πει κ εμάς να ξέρουμε πως το έκανε.. 
Ο πάροχος κοιτάζει να είναι καλυμμένος τις ημέρες που θα κάνει εργασίες, ώστε τπτ παράξενοι να μη δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα και να τους πει, να η υπογραφή, τραβάτε στο διαχειριστή.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν για αυτό αρκεί μόνο η κοινοποίηση..... 
Όπως φάνηκε στο άλλο νήμα και αν έχω καταλάβει καλά... Είπαμε... Υπογραφή... Καλώς η κακώς..

----------


## DoSMaN

Κοίτα... θα σου πω τι έγινε με τους κουμπάρους μου...

Ήρθε μία κυρία από την Cosmote στο σπίτι τους (3όροφη πολυκατοικία με 5 διαμερίσματα) και τους είπε ότι είναι από την Cosmote και ότι βάζουν κουτιά στις πολυκατοικίες για οπτικές.

Τους είπε ότι αν δεν θέλουν να τους το πουν για να μην τους το βάλουν, αλλά ότι σε 5 χρόνια θα γίνει υποχρεωτικό και τελικά τους το έβαλαν!

Σε κάθε όροφο υπάρχει και από ένα κουτί...

Η πολυκατοικία τους δεν έχει διαχεριστή και γενικά εκεί είναι ό,τι να ναι από ενοίκους...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κοίτα... θα σου πω τι έγινε με τους κουμπάρους μου...
> 
> Ήρθε μία κυρία από την Cosmote στο σπίτι τους (3όροφη πολυκατοικία με 5 διαμερίσματα) και τους είπε ότι είναι από την Cosmote και ότι βάζουν κουτιά στις πολυκατοικίες για οπτικές.
> 
> Τους είπε ότι αν δεν θέλουν να τους το πουν για να μην τους το βάλουν, αλλά ότι σε 5 χρόνια θα γίνει υποχρεωτικό και τελικά τους το έβαλαν!
> 
> Σε κάθε όροφο υπάρχει και από ένα κουτί...
> 
> Η πολυκατοικία τους δεν έχει διαχεριστή και γενικά εκεί είναι ό,τι να ναι από ενοίκους...


Για το θα γίνει υποχρεωτικό δεν ξέρω.. 
Τώρα αν εκεί δεν είχαν ούτε κανονισμό ούτε διαχειριστή μήπως συνεννοήθηκαν μεταξύ τους και υπέγραψε κάποιος; 
Είναι λίγο λαχείο να περάσει έτσι δίχως υπογραφή.. Μάλλον πέρασε επειδή ήταν κ λίγα διαμερίσματα..

----------


## sgatz

> Περίπου 15 μέρες ημερολογιακές. Κάνε υπομονή και θα σε ειδοποιήσουν μέσω SMS.


Ναι, το έλαβα πριν τρεις ώρες με ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 21/1. Δεν το πιστεύω ότι πέρασαν 3.5 χρόνια και θα ξεκολλήσω από τα 10 mbps

----------


## Pkats

Καλημέρα παιδιά και καλή χρονιά. Επειδή όπως καταλαβαίνετε το thread είναι κάπως μεγάλο, συγχωρέστε με αν ρωτάω κάτι που έχει ειπωθεί. Γνωρίζει κανείς, τι γίνεται με ενεργοποίηση κωνσταντινουπόλεως και μαρωνειας; έχω πάρει το κουπόνι από sfbb, έχουνε περάσει καλώδια κτλ τόσους μήνες, έχουμε την καμπίνα και την κοιτάμε αλλά ενημέρωση καμία. Μπορώ να απευθυνθώ κάπου; Σόρι για την άκυρη ερώτηση εν μέσω συζήτησης.

----------


## ChriZ

> Καλημέρα παιδιά και καλή χρονιά. Επειδή όπως καταλαβαίνετε το thread είναι κάπως μεγάλο, συγχωρέστε με αν ρωτάω κάτι που έχει ειπωθεί. Γνωρίζει κανείς, τι γίνεται με ενεργοποίηση κωνσταντινουπόλεως και μαρωνειας; έχω πάρει το κουπόνι από sfbb, έχουνε περάσει καλώδια κτλ τόσους μήνες, έχουμε την καμπίνα και την κοιτάμε αλλά ενημέρωση καμία. Μπορώ να απευθυνθώ κάπου; Σόρι για την άκυρη ερώτηση εν μέσω συζήτησης.


Εφόσον έβγαλες κουπόνι από το sfbb, μιλάμε για ftth και όχι για VDSL.. Εδώ το θέμα είναι για VDSL..  :Wink:  Ίσως όμως κανας *@Iris07* μπορεί να βοηθήσει. :One thumb up:

----------


## akiss

> Ναι, το έλαβα πριν τρεις ώρες με ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 21/1. Δεν το πιστεύω ότι πέρασαν 3.5 χρόνια και θα ξεκολλήσω από τα 10 mbps


Να βγούμε στην Αυλωνος να το γιορτάσουμε! 
Θα καεί το πελεκουδι κυρ Στέφανε!!!

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημέρα παιδιά και καλή χρονιά. Επειδή όπως καταλαβαίνετε το thread είναι κάπως μεγάλο, συγχωρέστε με αν ρωτάω κάτι που έχει ειπωθεί. Γνωρίζει κανείς, τι γίνεται με ενεργοποίηση κωνσταντινουπόλεως και μαρωνειας; έχω πάρει το κουπόνι από sfbb, έχουνε περάσει καλώδια κτλ τόσους μήνες, έχουμε την καμπίνα και την κοιτάμε αλλά ενημέρωση καμία. Μπορώ να απευθυνθώ κάπου; Σόρι για την άκυρη ερώτηση εν μέσω συζήτησης.


Καλημέρα.

Οι FTTH συνδέσεις όπως έχουμε καταλάβει θα αργήσουν λίγο παραπάνω..
Ίσως από Μάρτιο..

Αποφάσισαν να δώσουν πρώτα τις VDSL καμπίνες..

Οπότε αναμένεις ειδοποίηση από το sfbb..
Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.. ίσως να ρωτήσεις σε κάποιο κατάστημα Wind για κάτι νεότερο..
αλλά και αυτοί πρέπει να δουν κάποια στοιχεία από αρχείο, να μη τα λένε από το μυαλό τους..

----------


## gtse13

Μόλις συνδέθηκε η γραμή στη γαλαξιδίου vdsl 50 με το αποτελεσμα να ειναι μαγικό επιτελους γρηγορο internet



να πω επίσης οτι με speedtest είμαι πάνω από 50

----------


## jkoukos

> Εγώ το εκλαμβάνω ότι σου κολλάνε ένα χαρτί στην πολυκατοικία και σε ενημερώνουν ότι τη Χ μέρα θα έρθουν για να βάλουν αναμονή στην πολυκατοικία.


Αναφέρεται στον ενδιαφερόμενο και όχι στην εταιρεία. Ο ιδιοκτήτης που θέλει να βάλει FTTH έχει ευθύνη να ενημερώσει τον διαχειριστή/νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο της οικοδομής.
Αλλά και πάλι αυτό είναι το αρχικό ζητούμενο. Η ίδια η εταιρεία βασιζόμενη σε άλλους νόμους, έρχεται σε επαφή μόνο με τον διαχειριστή/νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο της οικοδομής για να συναποφασίσουν από που θα γίνει η όδευση ζητώντας την υπογραφή του και απρόσκοπτη εργασία κατά την εγκατάσταση της υποδομής.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μόλις συνδέθηκε η γραμή στη γαλαξιδίου vdsl 50 με το αποτελεσμα να ειναι μαγικό επιτελους γρηγορο internet
> 
> 
> 
> να πω επίσης οτι με speedtest είμαι πάνω από 50


Καλορίζικη!!!  :One thumb up: 
Άλλα στατιστικά δεν δείχνει το ρουτερ αυτό;

- - - Updated - - -




> Αναφέρεται στον ενδιαφερόμενο και όχι στην εταιρεία. Ο ιδιοκτήτης που θέλει να βάλει FTTH έχει ευθύνη να ενημερώσει τον διαχειριστή/νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο της οικοδομής.
> Αλλά και πάλι αυτό είναι το αρχικό ζητούμενο. Η ίδια η εταιρεία βασιζόμενη σε άλλους νόμους, έρχεται σε επαφή μόνο με τον διαχειριστή/νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο της οικοδομής για να συναποφασίσουν από που θα γίνει η όδευση ζητώντας την υπογραφή του και απρόσκοπτη εργασία κατά την εγκατάσταση της υποδομής.


Κοντολογίς όπως έγραψα, υπογραφή....

----------


## Impatient

> Inpatient αν επιτρέπεται στο περίπου σημείο καμπίνας που σε ενεργοποίησαν?
> Να χαρείς την νέα γραμμή!!!


Σ'ευχαριστώ αδερφέ μου! 

Είναι η καμπίνα στη Δυρραχίου μπροστά απο την ΑΔΜΗΕ, πηρε νουμερο 078

----------


## sgatz

Ποιο ρούτερ σου έστειλαν? Το zyxel η το zte?
GregoirX23 πονεμένη ιστορία τα στατιστικά σε zyxel. Άσε που το συνέδεσα από σήμερα για να είναι όλα οκ το πρωί για την ενεργοποίηση και σε σχέση με το zte h168n κλείδωσε 4 mbps κάτω σε adsl. Ελπίζω να είναι οκ αύριο.
Επίσης είναι σκέτο πρόβλημα το μενού και τα στατιστικά, προσωπικά δεν έχω δει κάτι πιο δύσχρηστο και έχω πιάσει πάρα πολλά ρούτερ

----------


## akiss

εμενα το zyxel κλειδωσε ακριβως οσο το Archer VR600 στην adsl. αλλα ειναι οντως χαλια το μενου του.

Καλα σερφαρισματα Inpatient!

----------


## Iris07

*Τα μπαγιάτικα νέα της EETT..*  :Cool: 

Λήξανε κιόλας!  :Laughing: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BD%CE%B5%CF%82


*Spoiler:*




446-118446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-119446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-121446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-123446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-125446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-126446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-127446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-128446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-129446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-131446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-132446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-133446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-134446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-135446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-141446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-143446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-145446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-146446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-147446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-148446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-149446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-151446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-152446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-153446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-154446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-155446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-157446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-213446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-217446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-220446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-221446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-223446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-224446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-225446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-227446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-228446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-229446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-233446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-234446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-235446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-236446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-237446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-239446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-241446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-246446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-305446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-316446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-322446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-331446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-332446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-333446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-344446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-345446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-346446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-347446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-356446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-357446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-358446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-361446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-369446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-371446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-383446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-407446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-408446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-415446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-418446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-419446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-420446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-423446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-424446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-425446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-426446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-427446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-429446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-430446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-431446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-433446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-434446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-435446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-436446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-437446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTHΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-438446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-439446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-440446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-441446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-442446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-443446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-444446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-445446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-446446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-447446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-448446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-449446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-450446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-452446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-453446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-455446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-461446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4446-466446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTCΒ' ΦΑΣΗ2021/Q32021/Q4

----------


## AlexT544

Ότι νά ναι εγώ ήμουν να ενεργοποιήθω Q4/2021 αλλά φυσικά τίποτα

Κλασσικά η wind καθυστερημένη 
Πάντως αυτό σημαίνει ότι κοντεύουν και οτι σε κάνα 2 μηνο θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ΕΛΠΙΖΟΥΜΕ ??

----------


## endcer

Πληροφοριακα για να ξερετε ποσο καιρο παιρνει να παρει διαθεσιμοτητα ενας παροχος να σας πω οτι εκτος της Wind μου δινει και η vodafone 200σαρα πλεον . 
Εχουν περασει 10 μερες αφοτου μπηκε η καμπινα και η κατασταση εχει ως εξης  :
Wind : 200mbps
Vodafone : 200mps 
Nova : 24mbps
Cosmote : 24mbps

----------


## AlexT544

Αν παρεις τηλεφωνο θα μπορέσεις να κανεις κανονικά αναβάθμιση στην COSMOTE
Η NOVA θα αρχίσει λιγο

----------


## endcer

> Αν παρεις τηλεφωνο θα μπορέσεις να κανεις κανονικά αναβάθμιση στην COSMOTE
> Η NOVA θα αρχίσει λιγο


Ειμαι ηδη στην Nova και εχω συμβολαιο αλλα θα φυγω λογικα γιατι θελω 200αρα . 
Ελεγα να παω vodafone ομως γιατι εχουμε δυο κινητα που ειναι vodafone και ελεγα μηπως τα συνδυαζα .

----------


## AlexT544

Δεν θα σου πρότεινα ν πας στη voda διότι εγω που εχω ποσά χρονια Vodafone τελευταία η εξυπηρέτηση τους εχει πέσει 
Επισης οταν θα εχεις βλάβη θα πρεπει η Vodafone να δωσει τη βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ο ΟΤΕ στην WIND η wind και πάει λέγοντας 
Οποτε δεν θα σου πρότεινα να πας voda 
Οι καλύτεροι ειναι ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ wind

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ποιο ρούτερ σου έστειλαν? Το zyxel η το zte?
> GregoirX23 πονεμένη ιστορία τα στατιστικά σε zyxel. Άσε που το συνέδεσα από σήμερα για να είναι όλα οκ το πρωί για την ενεργοποίηση και σε σχέση με το zte h168n κλείδωσε 4 mbps κάτω σε adsl. Ελπίζω να είναι οκ αύριο.
> Επίσης είναι σκέτο πρόβλημα το μενού και τα στατιστικά, προσωπικά δεν έχω δει κάτι πιο δύσχρηστο και έχω πιάσει πάρα πολλά ρούτερ


Τόσο δύσκολα είναι τα zyxel;

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν θα σου πρότεινα ν πας στη voda διότι εγω που εχω ποσά χρονια Vodafone τελευταία η εξυπηρέτηση τους εχει πέσει 
> Επισης οταν θα εχεις βλάβη θα πρεπει η Vodafone να δωσει τη βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ο ΟΤΕ στην WIND η wind και πάει λέγοντας 
> Οποτε δεν θα σου πρότεινα να πας voda 
> Οι καλύτεροι ειναι ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ wind


Εγώ βασικά ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω σε βόντα όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα... Αλλά το σκέφτομαι και το παραπάνω η αλήθεια είναι..

----------


## AlexT544

> Τόσο δύσκολα είναι τα zyxel;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ βασικά ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω σε βόντα όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα... Αλλά το σκέφτομαι και το παραπάνω η αλήθεια είναι..


Η γενικα η Vodafone εχει χάσει την αξιοπιστία της εχει θέματα σοβαρά
Ειναι ανοργάνωτοι δεν ασχολούνται, η υποστηριξη τους οσο πάει και χειροτερεύει 
Αστο ειναι για τα μπάζα τελείως η voda

----------


## sgatz

> Να βγούμε στην Αυλωνος να το γιορτάσουμε! 
> Θα καεί το πελεκουδι κυρ Στέφανε!!!


Εννοείται!!! Ήρθε η μεγάλη μέρα και είμαι ήδη πάνω από το ρούτερ.
Ακόμα δεν ξεκίνησε τπτ και ένα άγχος το έχω μην πέσει κανένα άκυρο πάλι.. Έτσι και γίνουμε σήμερα, κλείνουμε την Δυρραχίου ,η Αυλώνος δε φτάνει χαχαχα

----------


## ivamvako

Πληροφοριακα, σημερα η Ζευξις ειδα συνδεει καμπινα FTTH στη Δραμας. Αυτες οι καμπινες μπηκαν πριν λιγες ημερες

----------


## GPxr

> Αν παρεις τηλεφωνο θα μπορέσεις να κανεις κανονικά αναβάθμιση στην COSMOTE
> Η NOVA θα αρχίσει λιγο


Αν πάρεις COSMOTE σου κάνουν την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση σε VDSL 50 ή θέλουν να δεχθείς άλλο πρόγραμμα. Αν γνωρίζεις βέβαια.

----------


## akiss

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Rock guitar:  :Rock guitar:  :Rocker:  :Rocker:

----------


## denisvl

Καλημέρα στην παρέα,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την καμπίνα Κ100 που πριν μια εβδομάδα πήρε νούμερο, πόσο καιρο παίρνει για να την ενεργοποιήσουν?

----------


## sgatz

Akiss καλορίζικη. Και μένα φαίνεται να έχει κουμπώσει με τα παρακάτω αλλά ίντερνετ ακόμα δεν. Γύρω στις 11.15 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία, σε σένα πόση ώρα πήρε?Σου έστειλαν μήνυμα και μετά έβαλες εξοπλισμό? 
Έχω αγχωθεί μην έσκασα σε βλάβη με το καλημέρα σας πφφφ

Model Name
VMG8623-T50B
Firmware Version
V5.50(ABRV.1)b2
System Uptime
0 days 0 hours 24 mins 43 secs
LAN MAC Address
D4:3D:F3:83:BA:C0
VDSL WAN
Rx:110092 Tx:10998 (Kbps)

----------


## akiss

Συγχρονισε νωρις,μιση ωρα περιπου για να εχω ιντερνετ. παντως με το που ειδα οτι πηρα ip κανονικα, με πηραν στο καπακι απο την wind.
Και στα δικα σας γρηγορα οι υπολοιποι.
Επιτελους ειδαμε φως...

----------


## Iris07

Άντε.. καλοδούλευτες!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα στην παρέα,
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την καμπίνα Κ100 που πριν μια εβδομάδα πήρε νούμερο, πόσο καιρο παίρνει για να την ενεργοποιήσουν?


Καλημέρα.
Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στάνταρ.. είναι ανάλογα πότε θα είναι έτοιμη όλη η "αλυσίδα" με τις οπτικές ίνες από την καμπίνα μέχρι το A/K, (από φρεάτιο σε φρεάτιο..)
και πόσο θα πάρει κάποιες δοκιμές που θα κάνουν..

Μπορεί από 1-3 μήνες περίπου.

Η δικιά μου μόλις έκλεισε 1 μήνα, και αναμένω..

----------


## akiss

Ευχαριστουμε. 
Σε μερικες μερες θα βαλω και το δικο μου router απανω. το αφηνω μηπως θελουν να κανουν τιποτα ρυθμισεις-ελεγχους με το δικο τους.

----------


## sgatz

Είναι πολύ περίεργο. Δείχνουν να είναι όλα ενεργά τα λαμπάκια, δείχνει να έχει πάρει ip αν το εντόπισα σωστά στο άθλιο μενού αλλά μια ώρα μετά δεν παίζει τίποτα..

----------


## Iris07

Μήπως θέλει reboot ?

ή να τους πάρεις κανένα τηλ. αφού δεν στείλανε ούτε μήνυμα..

----------


## AlexT544

Μετα απο την καταγγελια που εκανα προχθες με καλεσαν σημερα απο την ΕΕΤΤ να με ενημερωσουν οτι η καμπινα μου 446-420 FTTH εχει παρει παραταση και θα ενεργοποιηθει 10/02/2022

----------


## sgatz

> Μήπως θέλει reboot ?
> 
> ή να τους πάρεις κανένα τηλ. αφού δεν στείλανε ούτε μήνυμα..


Έκανα reboot και δεν... Κοντεύει δίωρο και δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα. Πήρα στο 13700 αλλά για να βγάλω γραμμή καληνύχτα

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μετα απο την καταγγελια που εκανα προχθες με καλεσαν σημερα απο την ΕΕΤΤ να με ενημερωσουν οτι η καμπινα μου 446-420 FTTH εχει παρει παραταση και θα ενεργοποιηθει 10/02/2022


Καλά δε σου είπαν και κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζαμε...

Εκεί όπως θα έπρεπε να τους απαντήσεις ότι η καταγγελία γίνεται γιατί έχουν πάει πίσω τα έργα 3 χρόνια και όλο είναι παράταση στην παράταση...!!!

----------


## SPYRUSS

Sgatz και σε έμενα όπως είχα πεί έτσι ήταν.  
11:00-11:30 Αναβόσβηναν τα λαμπάκια κόκκινα. 
11:30-11:45 Αναβόσβηνε πράσινο το power, μάλλον αναβάθμιση το firmware του ZYXEL. 
11:45- 14:00 Ολα τα λαμπάκια πράσινα, αλλά internet όχι.
14:01 Επιτέλους συνδέθηκα. 14:30 έστειλαν μύνημα για ενεργοποίηση και επανεκκίνηση του router.

----------


## sgatz

Το μήνυμα σου μου έδωσε μια ανάσα ,γιατί πηγα κατόπιν συμβουλής του 13700 και έβαλα τον παλιό εξοπλισμό πίσω και φυσικά έδειξε ότι δεν είμαι 24 αλλά 110.
Ειλικρινά πριν μου στείλεις το μήνυμα ήμουν στα κάγκελα... Άντε άλλη μια ώρα το λοιπόν αναμονή.
Να είσαι καλά που μπήκες στον κόπο να με ενημερώσεις!

Επιτέλους!!! Έπαιξαν όλα. Αδερφέ Spyruss κερνάω!!!

near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 110092 kbps
near-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end interleaved channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end fast channel bit rate: 10998 kbps

near-end FEC error fast: 0
near-end FEC error interleaved: 0
near-end CRC error fast: 0
near-end CRC error interleaved: 0
near-end HEC error fast: 0
near-end HEC error interleaved: 0
far-end FEC error fast: 0
far-end FEC error interleaved: 0
far-end CRC error fast: 0
far-end CRC error interleaved: 0
far-end HEC error fast: 0
far-end HEC error interleaved: 0
DSL uptime :26 min, 2 secs
DSL activetime :1 min, 21 secs

Downstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin downstream: 34.0 dB
output power upstream: -11.3 dbm
attenuation downstream: 4.2 dB

Upstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin upstream: 31.0 dB
output power downstream: 11.7 dbm
attenuation upstream: 0.0 dB

----------


## SPYRUSS

Sgatz μπράβο, με υγεία η νέα 100άρα!!!
Έβαλα 50άρα εγώ, αλλά και έτσι η διαφορά με το αίσχος το ADSL, είναι η νύχτα με τη μέρα. Πλέον όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι και δεν ψάχνω συνέχεια ποιός κατεβάζει από την οικογένεια, όταν κολλάει το σύμπαν.

----------


## akiss

Sgatz καλά κατεβάσματα!!!

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπόν ακούστε τι έγινε πέτυχα πριν λιγο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΕΥΞΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΡΕΑΤΙΟ ΜΟΥ Και μου ανέφεραν οτι εχουν γινει παρα πολλές καταγγελίες απο πελάτες της wind και άσχετους  οτι καθυστερούν και εχουν πάει πίσω τα Έργα 
Και μου ειπε οτι 10/02 θα ενεργοποιήθηκε η πλειονότητα καμπίνων FTTH στα σεπολια
ΔΙΑΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΗ

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα!  :Cool: 

Άμα βρείτε και καμιά νέα λίστα της Wind δώστε, να δούμε τι γίνεται..

----------


## sgatz

> Sgatz μπράβο, με υγεία η νέα 100άρα!!!
> Έβαλα 50άρα εγώ, αλλά και έτσι η διαφορά με το αίσχος το ADSL, είναι η νύχτα με τη μέρα. Πλέον όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι και δεν ψάχνω συνέχεια ποιός κατεβάζει από την οικογένεια, όταν κολλάει το σύμπαν.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Spyruss, ήμασταν όλοι τόσα χρόνια στο ίδιο καζάνι. Κι εγώ έβλεπα αθλητικά και φώναζα στη μικρή μου κόρη να κλείσει το παιδικό γιατί κολλαγε το σύμπαν.

@Akiss γείτονα επίσης σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μας βγήκε η ψυχή αλλά τελικά τα καταφέραμε! Επιτέλους θα ευχαριστηθούμε ταχύτητες!

@Iris07 και για σένα ισχύει ανοιχτή πρόσκληση για κέρασμα. Ήσουν δίπλα μας σε κάθε απορία πάντα φίλε! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Θα ακουστεί χαζό αλλά... Θα πάω τη γραμμή βεντούζα όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο μπας και το πιστέψω!!!

----------


## Iris07

Να 'στε καλά να χαρείτε τις νέες συνδέσεις σας!  :Very Happy: 

Κοντεύουμε και οι υπόλοιποι!

----------


## Codehack

> Λοιπόν ακούστε τι έγινε πέτυχα πριν λιγο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΕΥΞΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΡΕΑΤΙΟ ΜΟΥ Και μου ανέφεραν οτι εχουν γινει παρα πολλές καταγγελίες απο πελάτες της wind και άσχετους  οτι καθυστερούν και εχουν πάει πίσω τα Έργα 
> Και μου ειπε οτι 10/02 θα ενεργοποιήθηκε η πλειονότητα καμπίνων FTTH στα σεπολια
> ΔΙΑΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΗ


Ούτε νούμερο δεν έχουν πάρει οι καμπίνες εντομεταξύ. Στην πολυκατοικία μου ο σωλήνας για την οπτική που έρχεται απ' έξω δεν είναι καν συνδεδεμένος με την άλλη άκρη. Απλά πάει μέχρι απέναντι τον δρόμο. Η 420 που είναι;

----------


## AlexT544

Δοδωνης και χειμαρρας
Εδώ είναι η FTTH στην κόκκινη βουλα


Η 420 του οτε είναι εδώ στην κόκκινη βούλα 



Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι Η 419 ΚΑΙ Η 420 ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΝΥΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΠΤΙΚΩΝ ΙΝΩΝ 
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ςΣΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΦΑΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΩΔΏΝΗΣ 85

- - - Updated - - -




> Ούτε νούμερο δεν έχουν πάρει οι καμπίνες εντομεταξύ. Στην πολυκατοικία μου ο σωλήνας για την οπτική που έρχεται απ' έξω δεν είναι καν συνδεδεμένος με την άλλη άκρη. Απλά πάει μέχρι απέναντι τον δρόμο. Η 420 που είναι;


Ότι και να έχουν κάνει όταν ενεργοποιηθεί με το καλό η καμπίνα θα πάρεις κανονικά FTTH

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Λοιπόν ακούστε τι έγινε πέτυχα πριν λιγο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΕΥΞΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΡΕΑΤΙΟ ΜΟΥ Και μου ανέφεραν οτι εχουν γινει παρα πολλές καταγγελίες απο πελάτες της wind και άσχετους  οτι καθυστερούν και εχουν πάει πίσω τα Έργα 
> Και μου ειπε οτι 10/02 θα ενεργοποιήθηκε η πλειονότητα καμπίνων FTTH στα σεπολια
> ΔΙΑΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΗ


Κάποιοι θα πάνε κατευθείαν οπτική.

----------


## Codehack

> Δοδωνης και χειμαρρας
> Εδώ είναι η FTTH στην κόκκινη βουλα
> 
> 
> Η 420 του οτε είναι εδώ στην κόκκινη βούλα 
> 
> 
> 
> *Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι Η 419 ΚΑΙ Η 420 ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΝΥΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΠΤΙΚΩΝ ΙΝΩΝ* 
> ...


Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι γι' αυτό; Νομίζω σε αρχείο της Wind, είχα δει πως η 419 παίρνει από το καφάο που είναι στην Δράμας 102, εδώ:

----------


## MrGoose

> Λοιπόν ακούστε τι έγινε πέτυχα πριν λιγο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΕΥΞΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΡΕΑΤΙΟ ΜΟΥ Και μου ανέφεραν οτι εχουν γινει παρα πολλές καταγγελίες απο πελάτες της wind και άσχετους  οτι καθυστερούν και εχουν πάει πίσω τα Έργα 
> Και μου ειπε οτι 10/02 θα ενεργοποιήθηκε η πλειονότητα καμπίνων FTTH στα σεπολια
> ΔΙΑΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΗ


Έκανα κι εγώ καταγγελία πριν από 3 μέρες για το τσίρκο που ζούμε στην 336 και 334 που περιμένουμε να έρθει λίπασμα. Τώρα περιμένουμε.

----------


## Eliaskat

απο γνωστο στην κοτε , με ενημέρωσε οτι τέλος 2ου θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες

δωστε την 383 στο λαο της...

----------


## AlexT544

> απο γνωστο στην κοτε , με ενημέρωσε οτι τέλος 2ου θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες
> 
> δωστε την 383 στο λαο της...


Οι Ftth;;;

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης σήμερα ήταν πριν λίγο φορτηγάκι της ζεύξης και δούλευαν αρχικά στην καμπίνα χειμαρρας και δοδωνης και μετά πήγαν σε αυτή στη χειμαρρας 32

----------


## ExCiZieR

> απο γνωστο στην κοτε , με ενημέρωσε οτι τέλος 2ου θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες

----------


## p0rt

> Έκανα κι εγώ καταγγελία πριν από 3 μέρες για το τσίρκο που ζούμε στην 336 και 334 που περιμένουμε να έρθει λίπασμα. Τώρα περιμένουμε.


Πως κάνατε καταγγελία;

----------


## AlexT544

> Πως κάνατε καταγγελία;


https://apps.eett.gr/complaints/Complaint.seam

----------


## dFatKiddo

> https://apps.eett.gr/complaints/Complaint.seam


Μπορούν να γίνουν και για 1 χρόνο καθυστέρηση (δεδομένου ότι έχει ολοκληρωθεί όλη η περιοχή από το 2018);

----------


## AlexT544

I think so 
Ρωτά τον iris για σιγουριά

----------


## Iris07

> Μπορούν να γίνουν και για 1 χρόνο καθυστέρηση (δεδομένου ότι έχει ολοκληρωθεί όλη η περιοχή από το 2018);


Πρέπει να κοιτάτε τις παρατάσεις που έχουν δωθεί για κάθε καμπίνα..

----------


## MrGoose

> Πρέπει να κοιτάτε τις παρατάσεις που έχουν δωθεί για κάθε καμπίνα..


Εγώ δεν έκανα για την παράταση, έκανα για το ότι ήρθε η Ζεύξις, και μετά τα παράτησε έτσι για 3 μήνες.

----------


## Codehack

Εάν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει εγκατάσταση οπτικής ίνας στην πολυκατοικία του ο ίδιος, με δικό του ηλεκτρολόγο, το δέχονται οι εταιρίες ή θα περάσουν δικές τους ίνες μέσα στις πολυκατοικιες ούτως ή άλλως;

----------


## Iris07

Μπααα.. σιγά μην εμπιστευτούν τον όποιο ηλεκτρολόγο!  :Cool:

----------


## p0rt

Εκτιμώ ότι 
- όπως η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σου φέρνει το ρευμα έως τον μετρητή και ο ηλεκτρολόγος είναι υπεύθυνος για ότι σωστό η στραβό θα γινόταν μέσα στο κτίριο, 
- όπως η ΕΥΔΑΠ σου φέρνει το νερο μέχρι τον μετρητη και ο υδραυλικός είναι υπεύθυνος για ότι σωστό η στραβό θα γινόταν μέσα στο κτίριο, 
- αλλά και όπως ο ΟΤΕ σου φέρνει το καλώδιο χαλκού μέχρι τον κατανεμητή και ο ηλεκτρολόγος είναι υπεύθυνος για ότι σωστό η στραβό θα γινόταν μέσα στο κτίριο,

... ετσι θα γίνεται και στην περίπτωση της ίνας. 

Γιατί ο πάροχος να έχει ευθυνη εντός του κτίριου στο οποίο δεν έχει πρόσβαση και αποτελεί ιδιωτικό χώρο;

Επίσης να ενημερωσω ότι έκανα κι εγώ καταγγελία για το φιάσκο με τα έργα κάτω από τη Λένορμαν (καμπίνες 332, 336 κλπ)

----------


## Giannhsmatza

Ευρίπου και μέτρων, που φύτρωσαν καλώδια χωρίς κουτί,γνωρίζει κανείς?

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ και η φωτό

----------


## Iris07

Πρώτα φτιάχνουν την βάση και μετά βάζουν την καμπίνα..

Βάση για καμπίνα FTTH είναι αυτή!

----------


## ivamvako

> Ευρίπου και μέτρων, που φύτρωσαν καλώδια χωρίς κουτί,γνωρίζει κανείς?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εδώ και η φωτό


Ειναι λιγο παλιοτερη η φωτο. Εδω και μια περιπου εβδομαδα εχει μπει η συγκεκριμένη καμπινα

----------


## AlexT544

Κανενα νεο για FTTH??

----------


## TNTnd

Καλησπέρα , μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα . Θέλω όμως μια βοήθεια . Θέλω να απενεργοποιήσω το ssid καθώς χρησιμοποιώ σε προέκταση ένα tenda wifi και δε θέλω να φαίνεται καθόλου το zyxel της wind .
Όμως μου λέει το παρακάτω που δε γνωρίζω πως να το κάνω .

----------


## AlexT544

Πηρα τηλεφωνο στην ζευξης και ρωτησα ποτε αναμενεται η ενεργοποιηση και μου ειπαν οτι φαινεται για ενεργοποιση μεσα φεβρουαριου και θα με καλεσουν εντος δυο ημερων για να μου το επιβεβαιωσουν με σιγουρια

----------


## ChriZ

> Καλησπέρα , μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα . Θέλω όμως μια βοήθεια . Θέλω να απενεργοποιήσω το ssid καθώς χρησιμοποιώ σε προέκταση ένα tenda wifi και δε θέλω να φαίνεται καθόλου το zyxel της wind .
> Όμως μου λέει το παρακάτω που δε γνωρίζω πως να το κάνω .


Καταρχήν μια διευκρίνηση...
Όταν λες ότι θες να απενεργοποιήσεις το SSID, εννοείς απλά να μην κάνει broadcast το δίκτυο, όχι να κλείσεις το ασύρματο, έτσι;
Αν ναι τότε ακολούθα αυτό που λέει ... πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις για το WPS και κάντο disable..

----------


## TNTnd

> Καταρχήν μια διευκρίνηση...
> Όταν λες ότι θες να απενεργοποιήσεις το SSID, εννοείς απλά να μην κάνει broadcast το δίκτυο, όχι να κλείσεις το ασύρματο, έτσι;
> Αν ναι τότε ακολούθα αυτό που λέει ... πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις για το WPS και κάντο disable..


OK , το βρήκα .

----------


## MrGoose

> Πηρα τηλεφωνο στην ζευξης και ρωτησα ποτε αναμενεται η ενεργοποιηση και μου ειπαν οτι φαινεται για ενεργοποιση μεσα φεβρουαριου και θα με καλεσουν εντος δυο ημερων για να μου το επιβεβαιωσουν με σιγουρια


Για ποιο καφάο είναι αυτό; Το δικό μας το 336/332; Ή κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## AlexT544

> Για ποιο καφάο είναι αυτό; Το δικό μας το 336/332; Ή κάποιο άλλο;


ΟΧΙ οχι σε αυτο που ανηκω το 420

- - - Updated - - -




> Τόσο δύσκολα είναι τα zyxel;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ βασικά ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω σε βόντα όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα... Αλλά το σκέφτομαι και το παραπάνω η αλήθεια είναι..





Off Topic


		Για να καταλαβεις τι περασα το καλοκαιρι με την υπεροχη εταιρεια ονοματι VODAFONE

*Spoiler:*




			ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΑΡΚΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΩΡΩΠΟΥ
ΜΑΙΟΣ 2021 Ολα ξεκινησαν οταν εκανα αναβαθμιση με στην Vodafone σε VDSL 50 μ διοτι αλλαξαν το καφαο της περιοχης οποτε δεν εδινε πια ADSL 24. Στην αρχη επιανα ικανοποιητικες ταχυτητες της ταξης 48-50mbps
Μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες καηκε το ρουτερ τους ZTE H267A οποτε μου εστειλαν καινουργιο παλι ιδιο. Το οποιο συγχρονισε στα 45 και σταδιακα κατεβαινε μετα απο 2ημερες τα επαιξε η θυρα DSL οποτε μου εστειλαν καινουριο παλι το ιδιο
Το οποιο δεν εκανε με τιποτα register στην τηλεφωνια
Oποτε αποφασισαμε οτι θα μου στειλουν ενα αλλο μοντελο το SERCOMM VODAFONE H300S το οποιο ηταν καταστροφη
Αρχικα συγχρονισε στα 37 και ανεβαινε μεχρι το πολυ 40
Αλλα σταματησα να ασχολουμε αφου δουλευε
Ελα ομως που αρχισαν οι αποσυνδεσεις και δεν ηταν 1-2 την ημερα αλλα 5-6 την ωρα
Καλεσαμε τεχνικο της Vodafone ο οποιος μας ειπε πως εχει θεμα η γραμμη του OTE 
Κλεινουμε ραντεβου με τον OTE ο οποιος ερχεται κανει τις απαριτητες μετρησεις και βλεπει οτι απο εκεινον ηταν ολα ΟΚ 
Ξαναρχεται η Vodafone και παραδεχεται οτι ειναι θεμα τους και εντος 2 ημερων θα διορθωθει.
1 ωρα μετα αφου εφυγε ο vodafone το ρουτερ αποσυγχρονισε και δεν ελεγε να παρει μπρος
ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2021 Ερχονται καθε μερα τεχνικοι και λενε ολοι οτι ειναι θεμα του ΟΤΕ
ο ΟΤΕ λεει πως σε εκεινον φαινονται ολα ενταξει
Παιρνω και εγω την πρωτοβουλια και βαζω το ρουτερ εγω εκει που ερχεται το εναεριο καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ αλλα τιποτα και παρατηρω 15 τρυπες κατα μηκος του καλωδιου 
Καλω την vodafone και τους το αναφερω ερχεται τεχνικος και μου λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι αυτο και ειναι θεμα του ΟΤΕ και μπλα μπλα
Ερχονται μετα απο δυο μερες συνδυαστικο ραντεβου και τσακωνονταν για το ποιος φταιει
Αποφασιζουν τελικα οτι ειναι θεμα του εναεριου καλωδιου και καλουν την vodafone για να το δωσει στον ΟΤΕ ως βλαβη να αλλαχτει
Μετα απο μια εβδομαδα μου ερχεται μηνυμα οτι η βλαβη επισκευαστηκε και οτι εχω κανονικα υπηρεσεις αλλα τιποτα δεν ελεγε να δουλεψει
ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣΞανακαλω στην vodafone και αυτη τη φορα στελνουν τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ απευθειας
Διαφορετικος αυτη τη φορα και μου λεει το καλωδιο αυτο ειναι διαλυμενο και πρεπει να αλλαχτει
Περνει επιτοπου στον ΟΤΕ και ρωταει αν εφτασε το αιτημα σε αυτους για την αλλαγη του εναεριου και λεει οχι δεν εχουν καμια αιτηση και το δηλωνει βλαβη να ερθουν να το αλλαξουν
Τιποτα δεν γινεται 
ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ 2021 Η vodafone με καλει και μου αναφερει οτι ακυρωσαν το αιτημα να αλλαχτει το εναεριο διοτι εχω κανονικα υπηρεσιες 
Τους βαζω τις φωνες οτι δεν εχω υπηρεσιες και μπλα μπλα
Μου λενε οτι πρεπει να ερθει τεχνικος του να επιβεβαιωσει οτι φταιει το καλωδιο τους
Ερχεται και μου λεει οτι ειναι μια χαρα και πρεπει να αλλαξω την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση του εβαλα τις φωνες και μου λεει αποκλειεται να φταιει το εναεριο 
Τελος παντων το αλλαζω μονος μου το καλωδιο αλλα τιποτα συνεχιζει να μην δουλευει
Ξανα παιρνω την vodafone και μου λενε καινουργιο οτι πρεπει να αλλαχτει ο βροχγος για να δουλεψει η γραμμη 
Ερχεται ο ΟΤΕ αλλαζει ζευγος στο καφαο αλλα τιποτα
ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2021 Ξανα τηλεφωνο στην vodafone και επιμενουν να στειλουν τεχνικο αλλα και εγω επιμενω οτι πρεπει να αλλαχτει το εναεριο το ξαναδινουν στον ΟΤΕ και περιμενω να ερθει το συνεργειο να αλλαξει το καλωδιο
Τιποτα περνανε 2 εβδομαδες σιγη
Αυτη τη φορα παιρνω στον ΟΤΕ και τους αναφερω το θεμα το ψαχνει η κοπελα και βελεπει οτι για χιλιοστη φορα η vodafone ακυρωσε το αιτημα διοτι λεει οτι εχω υπηρεσιες της εξηγω οτι το καλωδιο ειναι τρυπιο και μου λεει να στειλω μια φωτογραφια του καλωδιου με μαιλ σε μια διευθυνση που μου ανεφερε 
Βλεπει την φωτογραφια και τρομαζει 
Μου λεει λογικο να μην εχετε υπηρεσιες το καλωδιο εχει γινει σουρωτηρι
Το βαζει στο προγραμμα και μου αναφερει οτι μεχρι την Παρασκευη θα εχει ερθει το συνεργειο για να αλλαξει το καλωδιο
Την επομενη μερα με παιρνει ενας απο την vodafone με υφακι οτι για ποιο λογο ανεφερα στον ΟΤΕ ψευδεις πληροφοριες οτι δεν εχω υπηρεσιες και οτι εκεινος βλεπει οτι συγχρονιζω κανονικα εκει αρχιζω να τσακωνομαι χοντρα μαζι τους 
Ωσπου μου σναφερει οτι το να δηλωνω ψευδεις πληροφοριες σε αλλο παροχο διωκεται ποινικα 
Εκει ειναι που του το κλεινω στην μουρη 
Και προχωραω σε καταγγελια προς την vodafone
30/09/2021Ξανακαλω τον ΟΤΕ για να δω αν οι αχρηστοι απο την vodafone ακυρωσαν το συνεργειο και οντως το ειχαν ακυρωσει 
Αλλα η κοπελα εβλεπε διαθεσιμο ραντεβου για αυριο
ΤΟ κλεινουμε και οντως 1/10/2021 9:30 ηρθαν και το αλλαξαν 
Στη συνεχεια προχωρησα σε αιτημα φορηοτητας στον ΟΤΕ για τα 3 σταθερα μου και τα 5 κινητα
Αυτη τη στιγμη συγχρονιζω στα 55MBPS και δεν εχω κανενα απολυτως προβλημα
12/10/2021 με καλεσαν και να με ρωτησουν για ποιο λογο φευγω απο την vodafone 
Απλα τους το εκλεισα στην μουρη
ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ VODAFONE!!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> ΟΧΙ οχι σε αυτο που ανηκω το 420
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αν τα βάλουμε κάτω σίγουρα όλοι μας θα έχουμε ιστορίες για κάποιον πάροχο.. 
Για αυτό λένε ότι είναι πιο καλά να πηγαίνεις στο πάροχο που έχει τη καμπίνα.. Αλλά και πάλι είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα υπάρχουν ιστορίες.. 
Η καμπίνα ποιου παρόχου είναι; Η είναι γραμμή από α.κ; 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως όταν επιλέγεις κάποιο πάροχο παίζουν διάφορα ρόλο.. Όχι μόνο οι περιπτώσεις που μας έχουν τύχει..

----------


## AlexT544

Η καμπίνα εκεί είναι του ΟΤΕ VDSL-VECTORING

----------


## SPYRUSS

Μιάς και μιλάτε για το ZYXEL, πως ρυθμίζεται η ώρα του, χωρίς να αλλάξεις τη ζώνη ώρας (Athens GMT+2); Δείχνει λάθος ώρα, άλλαξα και τον server και έβαλα των windows αλλά δεν διορθώθηκε τίποτα. Όλα τα ημερολόγια χρονολόγια (logs) που κρατά είναι λάθος.

----------


## Iris07

*Παιδιά.. η Wind έδωσε νέες διαθεσιμότητες σήμερα !!!*

Αθήνα & Κρήτη..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post7194979
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post7194997
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...22#post7194922

Τσεκάρετε και εσείς!

----------


## MrGoose

> *Παιδιά.. η Wind έδωσε νέες διαθεσιμότητες σήμερα !!!*
> 
> Αθήνα & Κρήτη..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post7194979
> &
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...22#post7194922
> 
> Τσεκάρετε και εσείς!


Εγώ παραμένω ακόμα στη σαπίλα του χαλκού :/

----------


## Iris07

Έχει πάρει αριθμό η καμπίνα σου ?

Εμένα ακριβώς στον 1 μήνα μου δώσανε σήμερα!

----------


## MrGoose

> Έχει πάρει αριθμό η καμπίνα σου ?
> 
> Εμένα ακριβώς στον 1 μήνα μου δώσανε σήμερα!


Το εννοείς;
Δεν έχουμε ακόμα καμπινα. 
3 καλώδια έχουμε που εξέχουν από το πεζοδρόμιο.
Είναι στο καφαο 336

----------


## Iris07

Αα.. θυμήθηκα..
Με τόσα που διαβάζω εδώ, ξεχνάω τις περιπτώσεις..

Εύχομαι να λυθεί γρήγορα το μυστήριο της χαμένης καμπίνας.. :-|

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το εννοείς;
> Δεν έχουμε ακόμα καμπινα. 
> 3 καλώδια έχουμε που εξέχουν από το πεζοδρόμιο.
> Είναι στο καφαο 336


Δεν τα ποτίζατε αρκετά μάλλον και δεν φύτρωσε η καμπίνα ακόμα...!!  :Laughing: 

Εγώ περιμένω ακόμα τις ρίζες (οπτικές) να έρθουν προς τα εμένα αλλά όπως πάει ο καιρός καλό Πάσχα...!!

----------


## Eliaskat

Τίποτα , ακόμα η 383

----------


## GregoirX23

> *Παιδιά.. η Wind έδωσε νέες διαθεσιμότητες σήμερα !!!*
> 
> Αθήνα & Κρήτη..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post7194979
> &
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post7194997
> &
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...22#post7194922
> ...


Θα πας στα 100 καρφί; Όχι 50; 
Και καμπινατο 24αρι δε θα με χαλαγε πάντως..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αα.. θυμήθηκα..
> Με τόσα που διαβάζω εδώ, ξεχνάω τις περιπτώσεις..
> 
> Εύχομαι να λυθεί γρήγορα το μυστήριο της χαμένης καμπίνας.. :-|


Να ήταν η μοναδική χαμένη καμπίνα..  :Whistle:

----------


## Iris07

Έχω δει 50άρα, 100άρα, 200άρα, και 300άρα!!  :Cool: 

Καλούτσικο το 50άρι.. αλλά δε με εντυπωσιάσε πολύ.. (για μεγάλα D/L)  :Cool: 

Με την 100άρα μπορείς να είσαι άνετος!

Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει η Cosmote με τον διπλασιασμό.. (επειδή είμαστε και σε καμπίνα Wind..)
αλλά εάν μου κάτσει τα 100 να γίνουν 200 μετά, καλώς να έρθουν!  :Cool: 

Την αντέχω την διαφορά 60 ευρώ τον χρόνο μεταξύ 50άρας και 100άρας Cosmote..
Μια ζωή την έχουμε εξάλου.. και χάσαμε αρκετό καιρό!  :Cool: 


*Spoiler:*










* Μην περιμένεις καμπινάτη 24άρα από Wind.

----------


## endcer

16 μερες εχουν περασει απο τοτε που αναβαθμιστηκε η καμπινα μου και cosmote και nova ακομα δινουν μεχρι 24 ... ελεος δλδ ..

----------


## AlexT544

> 16 μερες εχουν περασει απο τοτε που αναβαθμιστηκε η καμπινα μου και cosmote και nova ακομα δινουν μεχρι 24 ... ελεος δλδ ..


παρε τηλεφωνο και ρωτα τους και επεμεινε σιγουρα δινει απλα δεν εχουν ενημερωσει το σαιτ τους

----------


## endcer

> παρε τηλεφωνο και ρωτα τους και επεμεινε σιγουρα δινει απλα δεν εχουν ενημερωσει το σαιτ τους


Πηρα και μου λενε οτι δεν εχουν παρει ακομα διαθεσιμοτητα και δεν ξερουν ποτε θα παρουν ...

----------


## AlexT544

NOVA εχεις αποτι βλεπω
Ενας φιλος μου στο γαλατσι περασε τα ιδια
ειχε βαλει ο οτε καμπινα vdsl και οταν τους επαιρνε στη nova τον εβγαζαν τρελο και του ελεγαν οτι η περιοχη δεν προκειται να παρει VDSL
ΣΕ εκεινον πηρε 1 μηνα να δειξει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl

----------


## endcer

> NOVA εχεις αποτι βλεπω
> Ενας φιλος μου στο γαλατσι περασε τα ιδια
> ειχε βαλει ο οτε καμπινα vdsl και οταν τους επαιρνε στη nova τον εβγαζαν τρελο και του ελεγαν οτι η περιοχη δεν προκειται να παρει VDSL
> ΣΕ εκεινον πηρε 1 μηνα να δειξει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl


χαχαχα .. ρε τι τραβαμεεε ..

----------


## GPxr

Μίλησα με Cosmote την Τρίτη και μου είπαν ότι μέσα στο 1ο τρίμηνο του 2022 θα αναβαθμιστούν δωρεάν οι 24 adsl σε 50 VDSL σε όσους έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι καμπίνες τους. Ο Γενάρης πέρασε, οπότε πάμε να δούμε.

----------


## AlexT544

Βγαινω στο μπαλκονι και βλεπω φορτηγακι ζευξις και δυο ατομα να εχουν ξεκλειδωσει την καμπινα και πηραζαν κατι κιτρινα καλωδια με πρασινες αποληξεις τα αποσυνεδεαν και τα εβαζαν σε αλλες θεσεις πανω σε ενα πραγμα σαν σερβερ

- - - Updated - - -

ΣΕ ενα πραγμα ΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ

- - - Updated - - -

και μετα πηγαν στην καμπινα που ειναι πιο πανω στην χειμαρρας διπλα σε ενα περιπτερο

----------


## Iris07

> Μίλησα με Cosmote την Τρίτη και μου είπαν ότι μέσα στο 1ο τρίμηνο του 2022 θα αναβαθμιστούν δωρεάν οι 24 adsl σε 50 VDSL σε όσους έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι καμπίνες τους. Ο Γενάρης πέρασε, οπότε πάμε να δούμε.


Ωραία!

Να βάλω καμιά 50άρα να με πάνε στα 100 ?  :Thinking: 
ή 100 στα 200 ?  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

> Ωραία!
> 
> Να βάλω καμιά 50άρα να με πάνε στα 100 ? 
> ή 100 στα 200 ?


ΜΗΝ το συζητας 100αρα
Ειχα στο παλιο μου σπιτι 100αρα και δοκιμασα να βαλω 200αρα καμια σχεση
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Η 200ΑΡΑ ΠΡΟυποθετει αριστη καλωδιωση

----------


## ds12

Στα 24 ευρώ η 100αρα με απεριόριστη ομιλία είναι καλή προσφορά;

----------


## Iris07

Ουυυυ μιά χαρά!  :One thumb up: 

Σου έδωσε προσφορά η Wind ?
Που και πως ?
Από το site ?

----------


## GPxr

> Ωραία!
> 
> Να βάλω καμιά 50άρα να με πάνε στα 100 ? 
> ή 100 στα 200 ?


Με τρώει και μένα.

----------


## ds12

> Ουυυυ μιά χαρά! 
> 
> Σου έδωσε προσφορά η Wind ?
> Που και πως ?
> Από το site ?


Τηλεφωνικά. Αλλά δεν έχει λήξει ακόμη το συμβόλαιο με την Nova. Μένουν τρείς μήνες ακόμη.

----------


## MrGoose

> Τηλεφωνικά. Αλλά δεν έχει λήξει ακόμη το συμβόλαιο με την Nova. Μένουν τρείς μήνες ακόμη.


Δες από το συμβόλαιο τη ρήτρα έχεις, αν είναι της τάξης 30 40 ευρώ, ασυζητητί φεύγεις

----------


## ChriZ

Off Topic


		Έτσι που το πάει με τις καθυστερήσεις στο VDSL η νόβα, προβλέπω να έχουν μείνει καμιά 10αριά όλοι κι όλοι πελάτες σταθερής όταν θα έρθει η ώρα της συγχώνευσης και θα αρχίσουν να τους μετράνε...  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*




			Βέβαια ίσως να το θέλουν αυτό, ποιος ξέρει, λιγότερο μπλέξιμο στο πάντρεμα των συστημάτων; Αλλά αν είναι να κάνεις πάντρεμα, τι 10 τι 10000 το ίδιο είναι, δεν το κάνεις με το χέρι..

----------


## the_maestro8

> Ωραία!
> 
> Να βάλω καμιά 50άρα να με πάνε στα 100 ? 
> ή 100 στα 200 ?


δηλαδή αν ενεργοποιήσουμε τώρα 100 υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναβαθμίσουν σε 200; Ακραίο!!!

----------


## LagSpike

Κλαμα κυριοι..... νεα λιστα
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## AlexT544

Συγκινηθηκα 3/2 ενεργοποιουμε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Codehack

Η μισή Δράμας ενεργοποιείται 3/2, εγώ pending. Ντάξει.

----------


## AlexT544

Οχ οτι ναναι αυτη η wind
ειναι νομζιω επειδη ειναι διαφορετικα τα καφαο

----------


## Codehack

> Οχ οτι ναναι αυτη η wind
> ειναι νομζιω επειδη ειναι διαφορετικα τα καφαο


Στην 419 είμαι. Μου είχες πει οτι 419 και 420 παίρνουν από το ίδιο καφάο οπτικών, τελικά από το άλλο στη Δράμας παίρνω μάλλον.

----------


## AlexT544

Οντωσ ειχα κανει λαθος παιρνεις απο αυτο στην δραμας αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα δυο διοτι υπαρχει ενα μπροστα στο φαρμακειο και ενα διπλα στον ΓΥΡΟΠΙΤΟΥΛΗ

----------


## Iris07

> Κλαμα κυριοι..... νεα λιστα
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Ευχαριστούμε!  :One thumb up: 

To Forum και τα μέλη του δεν παίζονται!!  :Wink: 
Μόνο εδώ τα μαθαίνετε όλα!! 

Εγώ κλαίω ήδη από χθες.. από την συγκίνηση!!  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Και εγω κανω παρτι 
Και αν τολμησουν απο τον ΟΤΕ να μου πουν τιποτα  οτι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει θα τους παρει δεν ξερω και εγω ποιος :ROFL:

----------


## Gkostas2007

Εμένα λέει 3/2/2022. Δλδ σε 5 μέρες η FTTH, αλλά και σήμερα που μπήκα στο site δεν υπάρχει διαθεσμότητα πάνω απο 24 ούτε για Wind ούτε για Cosmote.

----------


## ChriZ

Τη λίστα την FTTH μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος τι λέει ρε παιδιά;
Τα μόνα που βλέπω π.χ. για το Ίλιον είναι γεωγραφικά πλάτη/μήκη.. έτσι όπως το διαβάζω φαίνεται σαν να αναφέρει το κάθε σπίτι που θα πάρει ftth ξεχωριστά
Αλλά πως να βρω το δικό μου; 
Πάω στο σπίτι μου μέσω maps, μου δείχνει πλάτος/μήκος. To ψάχνω στο εξέλ αλλά δεν ταιριάζει τίποτα..
Οπότε ή δεν είναι σε αυτό το εξέλ μιας και είμαι στην τελευταία ανάθεση, ή κάτι κάνω λάθος στον τρόπο που ψάχνω..  :Thinking:

----------


## AlexT544

> Εμένα λέει 3/2/2022. Δλδ σε 5 μέρες η FTTH, αλλά και σήμερα που μπήκα στο site δεν υπάρχει διαθεσμότητα πάνω απο 24 ούτε για Wind ούτε για Cosmote. Επιπλέον, η 446 σε ποιον δρόμο βρίσκεται; Αυλώνος στον ΑΒ?


Η ftth ειναι μπαμ μπαμ δεν ειναι σαν την vdsl απο την στιγμη που θα παρει νουμερο μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει και την ιδια μερα

- - - Updated - - -




> Τη λίστα την FTTH μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος τι λέει ρε παιδιά;
> Τα μόνα που βλέπω π.χ. για το Ίλιον είναι γεωγραφικά πλάτη/μήκη.. έτσι όπως το διαβάζω φαίνεται σαν να αναφέρει το κάθε σπίτι που θα πάρει ftth ξεχωριστά
> Αλλά πως να βρω το δικό μου; 
> Πάω στο σπίτι μου μέσω maps, μου δείχνει πλάτος/μήκος. To ψάχνω στο εξέλ αλλά δεν ταιριάζει τίποτα..
> Οπότε ή δεν είναι σε αυτό το εξέλ μιας και είμαι στην τελευταία ανάθεση, ή κάτι κάνω λάθος στον τρόπο που ψάχνω..


ΨΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΔΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΧ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ CTRL+F ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑΣ

----------


## ds12

Αν δεις την λίστα για της vdsl(fttc) έχει και αυτές που πάνε για ftth. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Τουλάχιστον για τον Κεραμεικό που κοίταξα έχεις και τις Ftth.

----------


## Codehack

> Οντωσ ειχα κανει λαθος παιρνεις απο αυτο στην δραμας αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα δυο διοτι υπαρχει ενα μπροστα στο φαρμακειο και ενα διπλα στον ΓΥΡΟΠΙΤΟΥΛΗ


Από αυτό δίπλα στο Γυροπιτούλη παίρνω

----------


## AlexT544

> Από αυτό δίπλα στο Γυροπιτούλη παίρνω


οκ καταλαβα

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεις την λίστα για της vdsl(fttc) έχει και αυτές που πάνε για ftth. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Τουλάχιστον για τον Κεραμεικό που κοίταξα έχεις και τις Ftth.


εχει και τις FTTH αλλα δεν λεει ποτε ενεργοποιουνται διοτι οi ΦΤΤΗ ειναι σε ξεχωριστη λιστα

----------


## ChriZ

> ΨΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΔΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΧ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ CTRL+F ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑΣ


Στη λίστα για το ftth δεν έχει οδούς, τουλάχιστον στο Ίλιον βρε, αυτό λέω..
Με βάση την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης που έχει για όλες στο Ίλιον (30/03/2022), πάντως, όπως και νά' χει αποκλείεται να έχει δικιά μου.. Καλά είχε τόσο πράμα ftth η wind στο Ίλιον; Έλα Χριστέ και Παναγιά...

----------


## Gkostas2007

[QUOTE=AlexT544;7195699]Η ftth ειναι μπαμ μπαμ δεν ειναι σαν την vdsl απο την στιγμη που θα παρει νουμερο μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει και την ιδια μερα

Δηλαδή σε 5 μέρες θα έχουμε FTTH και το μόνο που μένει είναι το οκ από τον διαχειριστή και τηλέφωνο σε Cosmote/Wind?

----------


## AlexT544

> Στη λίστα για το ftth δεν έχει οδούς, τουλάχιστον στο Ίλιον βρε, αυτό λέω..
> Με βάση την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης που έχει για όλες στο Ίλιον (30/03/2022), πάντως, όπως και νά' χει αποκλείεται να έχει δικιά μου.. Καλά είχε τόσο πράμα ftth η wind στο Ίλιον; Έλα Χριστέ και Παναγιά...


Αυτο συμβαινει επειδη ειναι ολοκαιονυργιες καποιες και δεν εχουν εγκατασταθει ακομα
δηλαδη ειναι αποτ ην τριτη αναθεση

- - - Updated - - -

[QUOTE=Gkostas2007;7195708]


> Η ftth ειναι μπαμ μπαμ δεν ειναι σαν την vdsl απο την στιγμη που θα παρει νουμερο μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει και την ιδια μερα
> 
> Δηλαδή σε 5 μέρες θα έχουμε FTTH και το μόνο που μένει είναι το οκ από τον διαχειριστή και τηλέφωνο σε Cosmote/Wind?


Yep!!!
Εγω ηδη εχω παρει αδεια απο ιδιοκτητη 
Διαχειριστη δεν εχουμε

----------


## Iris07

> Αν δεις την λίστα για της vdsl(fttc) έχει και αυτές που πάνε για ftth. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Τουλάχιστον για τον Κεραμεικό που κοίταξα έχεις και τις Ftth.


H λίστα με τις VDSL ναι έχει και τις FTTH, και δείχνει και γι' αυτές κάποια στοιχεία..

Η λίστα με τις FTTH έχει αναλυτικά κάθε διεύθυνση που θα πάρει σύνδεση!
Αν το προσέχει τόσο πολύ η Wind μπράβο της!  :Cool:

----------


## ChriZ

Να η εικόνα που βλέπω στο Ίλιον (ενδεικτικά). Η κάθε μία καταχώρηση έχει δικό της μήκος/πλάτος
Και σε αυτό το εξέλ για Ίλιον έχει 1429 καταχωρήσεις (δηλαδή αν το καταλαβαίνω καλά 1429 οικήματα)

*Spoiler:*




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234428




- - - Updated - - -

Δυνητικά δηλαδή 1429 οικήματα θα πάρουν ftth στις  30/03/2022... και που είναι όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες σκαψίματα ρε γμτ... πολλά μου φαίνονται... μάλλον κατευθείαν για παράταση είναι αυτή η λιστα

----------


## Iris07

> Στη λίστα για το ftth δεν έχει οδούς, τουλάχιστον στο Ίλιον βρε, αυτό λέω..
> Με βάση την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης που έχει για όλες στο Ίλιον (30/03/2022), πάντως, όπως και νά' χει αποκλείεται να έχει δικιά μου.. Καλά είχε τόσο πράμα ftth η wind στο Ίλιον; Έλα Χριστέ και Παναγιά...


Ναι, απ' ότι παρατήρησα εάν δεν έχει διεύθυνση έχει κάτι συντεταγμένες..
Δύσκολο να το βρεις/πετύχεις από εκεί ακριβώς..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δυνητικά δηλαδή 1429 οικήματα θα πάρουν ftth στις  30/03/2022... και που είναι όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες σκαψίματα ρε γμτ... πολλά μου φαίνονται... μάλλον κατευθείαν για παράταση είναι αυτή η λιστα


Μπορεί η Wind να βγάλει τα πακέτα σε όλα..
και μετά η όποια "μικροκαθυστέρηση" να περάσει στον επόμενο εργολάβο, 
που θα κάνει την εγκατάσταση στο κτήριο!  :Razz:   :Cool:

----------


## SPYRUSS

Λοιπόν δεν προλάβαμε να χαρούμε πολύ το VDSL. 
Ενεργοποίηση για Ελλησπόντου που είμαι έχει για την Πέμπτη 3 Φεβ 2022.
Αν και ακόμα δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το κουπόνι της επιδότησης, μάλλον θα πρέπει να κινηθούμε γρήγορα για υπογραφές στην πολυκατοικία.
Και αναμένουμε για το πότε, θα έρθουν για εργασίες στην πολυκατοικία. Άραγε όσοι είναι ήδη WIND και έχουν κάνει αίτηση για οπτική, τους τελειώνουν την ίδια μέρα με την πολυκατοικία; 
(Δηλ. την οπτική ίνα από το κουτάκι (box) του ορόφου στο διαμέρισμα, και σύνδεση του προσαρμογέα με το router και τέλειωσες; Router από ότι βλέπω είναι το ίδιο με την VDSL, το ZYXEL. Και από ταχύτητα πάμε στα 100 νομίζω γιατί 50 στην οπτική δεν έχει.)

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως να πω την αληθεια λιγο αισιοδοξο μου φαινεται το σεναριο οτι τα περισσοτερα FTTH θα ενεργοποιηθουν 3/2. Ακομα βαζουν FTTH καμπινες στην περιοχη.

...μακαρι ομως

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Λοιπόν δεν προλάβαμε να χαρούμε πολύ το VDSL. 
> Ενεργοποίηση για Ελλησπόντου που είμαι έχει για την Πέμπτη 3 Φεβ 2022.
> Αν και ακόμα δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το κουπόνι της επιδότησης, μάλλον θα πρέπει να κινηθούμε γρήγορα για υπογραφές στην πολυκατοικία.
> Και αναμένουμε για το πότε, θα έρθουν για εργασίες στην πολυκατοικία. Άραγε όσοι είναι ήδη WIND και έχουν κάνει αίτηση για οπτική, τους τελειώνουν την ίδια μέρα με την πολυκατοικία; 
> (Δηλ. την οπτική ίνα από το κουτάκι (box) του ορόφου στο διαμέρισμα, και σύνδεση του προσαρμογέα με το router και τέλειωσες; Router από ότι βλέπω είναι το ίδιο με την VDSL, το ZYXEL. Και από ταχύτητα πάμε στα 100 νομίζω γιατί 50 στην οπτική δεν έχει.)


Τις εργασίες μέσα στην πολυκατοικία θα τις κάνει ο πάροχος που εχουμε επιλέξει; Πχ Cosmote/Wind ή μόνο η Wind? Από προσωπική πείρα, η Cosmote κάνει πολύ πιο προσεγμένη δουλειά μέσα στην πολυκατοικία, από την άποψη να μην ανοίγει πολλές τρύπες, μερεμέτια κλπ.

----------


## AlexT544

> Τις εργασίες μέσα στην πολυκατοικία θα τις κάνει ο πάροχος που εχουμε επιλέξει; Πχ Cosmote/Wind ή μόνο η Wind? Από προσωπική πείρα, η Cosmote κάνει πολύ πιο προσεγμένη δουλειά μέσα στην πολυκατοικία, από την άποψη να μην ανοίγει πολλές τρύπες, μερεμέτια κλπ.


αυτος που εχει κανει τα εργα θα βαλει την καθετη 
την οριζοντια θα την κανει ο παροχος σου

----------


## Gkostas2007

> αυτος που εχει κανει τα εργα θα βαλει την καθετη 
> την οριζοντια θα την κανει ο παροχος σου


Δλδ η Wind θα βάλει μέχρι τον όροφο μου και μετά θα έρθει η Cosmote να τραβήξει στο διαμέρισμά μου. Πφ και έλεγα ότι θα τελείωνε τσάκα τσάκα. Θα μπλέξω στα ραντεβού  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

> Δλδ η Wind θα βάλει μέχρι τον όροφο μου και μετά θα έρθει η Cosmote να τραβήξει στο διαμέρισμά μου. Πφ και έλεγα ότι θα τελείωνε τσάκα τσάκα. Θα μπλέξω στα ραντεβού


Αστο μονο που το σκεφτομαι
Ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια η οπτικη ινα

----------


## Iris07

btw το πρόσεξε κανείς ότι εκεί που έλεγε πριν Πάροχος πρόσβασης - Wind..
τώρα λέει HOF ...  :Thinking:

----------


## AlexT544

> btw το πρόσεξε κανείς ότι εκεί που έλεγε πριν Πάροχος πρόσβασης - Wind..
> τώρα λέει HOF ...


Hellenic Open Fiber

----------


## MrGoose

Εγώ είμαι pending ακόμα.
Μάλλον θέλει άλλο λίπασμα το καλώδιο.

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ναι.. η εταιρία που παίρνει το δίκτυο της Wind..

https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...n-optikon-inon

Οπότε κανονικά οι καμπίνες θα πρέπει να γράφουν *HOF* τώρα!  :Cool:

----------


## Codehack

> btw το πρόσεξε κανείς ότι εκεί που έλεγε πριν Πάροχος πρόσβασης - Wind..
> τώρα λέει HOF ...


Θυγατρική της Wind είναι η HOF.

----------


## Iris07

Της UG κανονικά..  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Wind ακόμη!

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον κατά τον Αύγουστο θα αλλάζουν πινακίδες στα καταστήματα..  :Cool:

----------


## sgatz

Άντε με το καλό να ενεργοποιηθείτε εσείς που είστε 3/2. Εγώ με την 100αρα είμαι ευτυχισμένος. Πιο τέλεια γραμμή ούτε στα όνειρα μου, τώρα με τα χιόνια έπεσε το streaming της αρκούδας και δε μάσησε!!

----------


## AlexT544

> Άντε με το καλό να ενεργοποιηθείτε εσείς που είστε 3/2. Εγώ με την 100αρα είμαι ευτυχισμένος. Πιο τέλεια γραμμή ούτε στα όνειρα μου, τώρα με τα χιόνια έπεσε το streaming της αρκούδας και δε μάσησε!!


Αντε και εσυ να ευχαριστηθεις την 100αρα 
Εγω πάω απευθειας για 200αρα
Τωρα ξεκιναει για εμενα ο Γολγοθας 
Να δουμε τι θα περασουμε και με την εγκατασταση της Ινας

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Αντε και εσυ να ευχαριστηθεις την 100αρα 
> Εγω πάω απευθειας για 200αρα
> Τωρα ξεκιναει για εμενα ο Γολγοθας 
> Να δουμε τι θα περασουμε και με την εγκατασταση της Ινας


Αν μπορέσεις ανέβαζε και εδώ πως θα σου κάνουν την εγκατάσταση της ίνας, εμπειρία κλπ, να ξέρουμε και οι υπόλοιποι τι μας περιμένει  πάντως σαν ψέματα μου φαίνεται ότι επιτέλους δεν θα κοιτάω στατιστικά γραμμής για να καταλάβω γιατί σέρνεται και πάλι η γραμμή.

----------


## AlexT544

Θα ανεβάζω ανά διαστήματα

----------


## hmoiratoxei

Εγώ που δεν είμαι σε καμία λίστα και η καμπίνα μου 446-362 δεν υπάρχει πουθενά, δεν έχω καμία ελπίδα?

----------


## ExCiZieR

Iris συγχαρητηρια.
Καταρχην να ευχαριστησω και εγω για την ενημερωση στα ατομα που εχουν προσβαση και μας βοηθουν.
446-419 FTTH εδω, λεει 3/2. Δεν τους πιστευω, αλλα ειναι μια εξελιξη. Για να δουμε.
Εγω παιδια στην πολυκατοικια μου, δεν εχουμε διαχειριστη, ειμαστε στην Πετρολκο, οποτε υποθετω καλω αυτους να συγκαλεσουν συνελευση με θεμα την οπτικη?
Μπορω να ξεκινησω καποια διαδικασια να γλιτωσω χρονο με εγκαταστασεις? η πρεπει πρωτα να φανει στο site της Wind διαθεσιμοτητα και μεχρι τοτε καθομαι στα αυγα μου?
Σας ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## AlexT544

Και εμεις σε εταιρια ειμαστε οποτε οταν ερθουν για την αυτοψια πρεπει να εχουμε καλεσει καποιον απο την εταιρεια να υπογραψει ως "διαχειριστης" εκ μερους της εταιρειας διαχειρησης
Πηρα στην cosmote και τους ρωτησα

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορω να ξεκινησω καποια διαδικασια να γλιτωσω χρονο με εγκαταστασεις? η πρεπει πρωτα να φανει στο site της Wind διαθεσιμοτητα και μεχρι τοτε καθομαι στα αυγα μου?
> Σας ευχαριστω και παλι.


Πρωτα πρεπει να ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα σου και στην συνεχεια να κανεις αιτημα στον παροχο σου να ξεκινησουν τα εργα
Εγω πιστευω οτι ισχυει η λιστα διοτι και σε αλλες περιοχες που εχω τσεκαρει οντως ενεργοποιηθηκαν την ημερα που ελεγαν FTTH εννοω
Παντως να ξερεις μολις παρουν νουμερο απεχουμε πολυ λιγες ημερες απο την ενεργοποιηση της καμπινας FTTH

- - - Updated - - -

Αντε να δουμε τι θα περασουμε και μ'αυτο

----------


## hellisgr

> Τηλεφωνικά. Αλλά δεν έχει λήξει ακόμη το συμβόλαιο με την Nova. Μένουν τρείς μήνες ακόμη.


Δε τους ρωτάς αν γίνεται να καλύψουν την ποινή διακοπής της Nova; 
Από το ίδιο μαγαζί ψωνίζεις.

----------


## AlexT544

> Δε τους ρωτάς αν γίνεται να καλύψουν την ποινή διακοπής της Nova; 
> Από το ίδιο μαγαζί ψωνίζεις.


Σωστο κι αυτο

----------


## gtse13

[QUOTE=GregoirX23;7191493]Καλορίζικη!!!  :One thumb up: 
Άλλα στατιστικά δεν δείχνει το ρουτερ αυτό;



ειναι το zyxel VMG8623-T50B και εχει αρκετες πληροφοριες τι ακριβως θελεις?

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιο ρούτερ σου έστειλαν? Το zyxel η το zte?
> GregoirX23 πονεμένη ιστορία τα στατιστικά σε zyxel. Άσε που το συνέδεσα από σήμερα για να είναι όλα οκ το πρωί για την ενεργοποίηση και σε σχέση με το zte h168n κλείδωσε 4 mbps κάτω σε adsl. Ελπίζω να είναι οκ αύριο.
> Επίσης είναι σκέτο πρόβλημα το μενού και τα στατιστικά, προσωπικά δεν έχω δει κάτι πιο δύσχρηστο και έχω πιάσει πάρα πολλά ρούτερ


το Zyxel VMG8623-T50B μου εδωσαν και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος κανει πολυ καλη διαχειρησει με τα wifi

----------


## ivamvako

Παντως ας μηθεωρηθει διαφημιση και sorry για off-topic αλλα πολυ καλη διαχειριση του WiFi κανει το DECO της Tp-Link. Με το DECO εχω λυσει μονιμο προβλημα στο σπιτι με σημεια που δεν επιανε WiFi χωρις να υπάρχει απωλεια σε ταχυτητα. Συστηνεται ανεπιφυλακτα  για οποιον εχει θεμα καλυψης!!

----------


## sgatz

> ειναι το zyxel VMG8623-T50B και εχει αρκετες πληροφοριες τι ακριβως θελεις?


Μήπως έχεις βρει σε αυτό το πράγμα από που αλλάζει dns?

----------


## AlexT544

Μια ερωτηση
Αυτο ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ισχυει
Δλδ αποτι εχετε δει αυτο τηρειται συνηθως η ΜΠΑΑΑΑΑΑ

(Εννοω την ημερα ενεργοποιησης)

----------


## the_maestro8

> Μια ερωτηση
> Αυτο ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ισχυει
> Δλδ αποτι εχετε δει αυτο τηρειται συνηθως η ΜΠΑΑΑΑΑΑ
> 
> (Εννοω την ημερα ενεργοποιησης)


Όσο έχω παρακολουθήσει. Στις 10/01 ότι έλεγαν έγινε. Όπως επίσης και 26/01. Έπεσα από τα σύννεφα.

----------


## Iris07

*@ AlexT544*

Αν μιλάμε για FTTH νομίζω ότι ακόμη δεν έχουμε δει τι γίνεται σε σχέση με την λίστα της Wind..  :Thinking: 
Με το VDSL όπως φαίνεται πάντως τηρούνται οι ημερομηνίες..

Μάλλον θα είσαι το 1ο παράδειγμα!  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

> *@ AlexT544*
> 
> Αν μιλάμε για FTTH νομίζω ότι ακόμη δεν έχουμε δει τι γίνεται σε σχέση με την λίστα της Wind.. 
> Με το VDSL όπως φαίνεται πάντως τηρούνται οι ημερομηνίες..
> 
> Μάλλον θα είσαι το 1ο παράδειγμα!


Αντε να δουμε 
Παντως ενας φιλος μου στο Α/Κ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑΣ 26/11/2018 ειχαν πει απο την εσωτειρκη λιστα τοτε ενεργοποοοιηθηκε η καμπινα του

----------


## SPYRUSS

Για όσους βάλουν οπτική ίνα:
1.	Με τη γραμμή του χαλκού τι γίνεται; Μπορεί να έχουν δεύτερη γραμμή ADSL ή VDSL για backup; Μπορεί για δεύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή;

2.	Οι δορυφορικές υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον οι τοπικές έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης ή ξηλώνουμε τα πιάτα από την ταράτσα;

- - - Updated - - -

3. Φεύγουμε από το νήμα αυτό (VDSL κολωνός) και πάμε σε άλλο;

----------


## hellisgr

> Μια ερωτηση
> Αυτο ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ισχυει
> Δλδ αποτι εχετε δει αυτο τηρειται συνηθως η ΜΠΑΑΑΑΑΑ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234455
> (Εννοω την ημερα ενεργοποιησης)


Ίσχύει μέχρι να φάει παράταση, όπως έφαγε τώρα και μας πήγε ένα μήνα μετά.

----------


## AlexT544

> Αντε να δουμε 
> Παντως ενας φιλος μου στο Α/Κ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑΣ 26/11/2018 ειχαν πει απο την εσωτειρκη λιστα τοτε ενεργοποοοιηθηκε η καμπινα του


ΤΟ λεω διοτι σε ολες τις λιστες που εχει στειλει ο LagSpike η καμπινα μου ηταν παντα Pending και τωρα για πρωτη φορα ειδα ημερομηνια

----------


## DoSMaN

> Για όσους βάλουν οπτική ίνα:
> 1.	Με τη γραμμή του χαλκού τι γίνεται; Μπορεί να έχουν δεύτερη γραμμή ADSL ή VDSL για backup; Μπορεί για δεύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή;
> 
> 2.	Οι δορυφορικές υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον οι τοπικές έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης ή ξηλώνουμε τα πιάτα από την ταράτσα;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 3. Φεύγουμε από το νήμα αυτό (VDSL κολωνός) και πάμε σε άλλο;


1. Μένει όπως είναι η γραμμή αν δεν κάνεις φορητότητα τον αριθμό σου και ζητήσεις νέο νούμερο από τον πάροχο που σε καλύπτει (ακόμα και από τον ίδιο)
2. Η Cosmote έχω ακούσει ότι θέλει να καταργήσει τα πιάτα και να τα έχει όλα ευρυζωνικά, οπότε αυτό το βλέπεις με τον πάροχο αλλά και την προτίμησή σου
3. Αν είσαι για FTTH κατάσταση, βλέπεις αν υπάρχει θέμα για την περιοχή σου, αλλιώς φτιάξε ένα με τον ίδιο τίτλο (ελαφρώς αλλαγμένο πχ FTTH A/K Κολωνός (Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος, Κολοκυνθού, Σεπόλια)) και ξεκίνα να γράφεις εκεί για το θέμα.

----------


## AlexT544

> Για όσους βάλουν οπτική ίνα:
> 1.	Με τη γραμμή του χαλκού τι γίνεται; Μπορεί να έχουν δεύτερη γραμμή ADSL ή VDSL για backup; Μπορεί για δεύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή;
> 
> 2.	Οι δορυφορικές υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον οι τοπικές έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης ή ξηλώνουμε τα πιάτα από την ταράτσα;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 3. Φεύγουμε από το νήμα αυτό (VDSL κολωνός) και πάμε σε άλλο;


Μπορεις να πας και εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-Fiber/page408

----------


## nplatis

> 3. Φεύγουμε από το νήμα αυτό (VDSL κολωνός) και πάμε σε άλλο;


Υπάρχει αυτό: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B%CE%B9%CE%B1)

----------


## spourgos2

Καλησπέρα σας.Επειδη δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποια πρόσφατη λίστα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα ενεργοποιησεων μήπως έχει κάποιος εικόνα για την 443?
(Δράμας και Ρόδου)
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.

Αυτή πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ήδη.. ήταν για 10/1/22

Δεν σου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ?

----------


## AlexT544

ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ @spourgos2
Ναι κανονικά ενεργοποιημενη είναι 
Μάλλον η NOVA δεν έχει πάρει ακόμα 
Γιατί αποτι βλέπω ο SPOURGOS2 έχει NOVA

----------


## Iris07

Κατά 1ον να κοιτάτε στην Wind!  :Wink:

----------


## spourgos2

Cosmote έχω και δεν έχω δει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα.Περιμενω μπας και ξεφύγω από τα 11

----------


## AlexT544

> Cosmote έχω και δεν έχω δει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα.Περιμενω μπας και ξεφύγω από τα 11


εχεις δοκιμασει να παρεις τηλεφωνο

----------


## sgatz

> Cosmote έχω και δεν έχω δει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα.Περιμενω μπας και ξεφύγω από τα 11


Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ακόμα οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι πλην vf δεν έχουν ενημερώσει τα συστήματα τους.
Πες ότι έλαβα ήδη πρόταση από wind για φορητότητα και θα δεις για πότε θα ενημερωθούν χαχαχα

Έχετε βρει από που αλλάζουν dns για να βάλω της Google στο zyxel? Τα έχω βρει μπαστούνια με το μενού του...

----------


## GregoirX23

> ειναι το zyxel VMG8623-T50B και εχει αρκετες πληροφοριες τι ακριβως θελεις?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> το Zyxel VMG8623-T50B μου εδωσαν και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος κανει πολυ καλη διαχειρησει με τα wifi


Τα κλασικά εξασθένιση, θόρυβο κλπ..

----------


## spourgos2

Δεν έχω πάρει κάποιο τηλ.Thanks πάντως για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν έχω πάρει κάποιο τηλ.Thanks πάντως για την ενημέρωση.


Απ' ότι είδα σε 3-4 διευθύνσεις βγάζει το ίδιο μήνυμα που βγάζει και σε μένα από σήμερα η Cosmote..
(Προχθες ενεργοποιήθηκε η δικιά μου..)

Ότι χρειάζεται επικοινωνία για να το ψάξουν περισσότερο τι γίνεται..

----------


## jkoukos

> Μάλλον η NOVA δεν έχει πάρει ακόμα


Πουθενά δεν έχει πάρει η Nova FTTH. Ακόμη και σε FTTC το έκανε με καθυστέρηση πολλών μηνών και όχι παντού.
Μόνο μετά την πλήρη ενοποίηση θα δουν χαρά οι πελάτες της, αν στο μεταξύ δεν έχει λήξει η σύμβαση που έχουν.

----------


## p0rt

Άκουσα το εξής: 
Για να δωθεί FTTH σε μια γειτονιά που έχει Vdsl, πρέπει να ζητήσουν πολλοι κάτοικοι αναβάθμιση των υποδομών και να μαζευτούν πολλές υπογραφές. Μόνο έτσι μπορεί να αρχίσουν τα σκαψίματα για FTTH. 

Περιμένω επιβεβαίωση ή διάψευση αλλά εμπεριστατωμένη.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Πουθενά δεν έχει πάρει η Nova FTTH. Ακόμη και σε FTTC το έκανε με καθυστέρηση πολλών μηνών και όχι παντού.
> Μόνο μετά την πλήρη ενοποίηση θα δουν χαρά οι πελάτες της, αν στο μεταξύ δεν έχει λήξει η σύμβαση που έχουν.


Εγώ είμαι Nova σε αορίστου συμβόλαιο από το '19...

Με συμφέρει να μείνω εκεί από το να πάω Wind αλλά θα αργήσει να γίνει η ενοποίηση...

----------


## SPYRUSS

Dosman , AlexT544, nplatis ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι παρόλο που η νέα γραμμή VDSL της WIND είναι πολύ καλή και σταθερή στην ταχύτητα, όταν έρθει η διαθεσιμότητα για οπτική πρέπει να πάμε εκεί γιατί μελλοντικά οι ανάγκες σε ταχύτητα bandwidth κλπ. αυξάνονται και να μην σκεφτούμε την επιπλέον τρύπα στο τοίχο. 
Στα συν ότι έχουμε και δεύτερη γραμμή (του χαλκού ) για όποιον έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να την έχει ενεργή. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν modem router που δουλεύουν με 2 γραμμές- παρόχους, ίσως και το δικό μου (DSL AC68U) αλλά έχω καιρό να κοιτάξω  τις οδηγίες.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά δουλεύει με 2 γραμμές – παρόχους Dual Wan ονομάζει τη δυνατότητα η ASUS. Τη δεύτερη γραμμή τη δέχεται είτε με USB, είτε με ethernet.

----------


## Yuto

Καλησπέρα. Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω σε σχέση με το αρχείο που έχει τις ημερομηνίες ενεργοποίησης των ftth. Μπορώ να δω την οδό μου αλλά όχι τον αριθμό, αλλά υπάρχει ο αριθμός της ακριβός απέναντι πολυκατοικίας. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παιχτεί καμία τρολλια και να μην μπορώ να βάλω επιτέλους αξιοπρεπές Ίντερνετ?

----------


## Iris07

Στο 
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

υπάρχει η διεύθυνση σου ?

----------


## AlexT544

> Καλησπέρα. Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω σε σχέση με το αρχείο που έχει τις ημερομηνίες ενεργοποίησης των ftth. Μπορώ να δω την οδό μου αλλά όχι τον αριθμό, αλλά υπάρχει ο αριθμός της ακριβός απέναντι πολυκατοικίας. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παιχτεί καμία τρολλια και να μην μπορώ να βάλω επιτέλους αξιοπρεπές Ίντερνετ?


 Λοιπόν. Άκου και σε εμένα έτσι έγινε είχε πρώτα τα μόνα. Ουμερα και αν κατεβαίνει πιο κάτω είχε και τα ζυγά

----------


## GregoirX23

> Dosman , AlexT544, nplatis ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
> Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι παρόλο που η νέα γραμμή VDSL της WIND είναι πολύ καλή και σταθερή στην ταχύτητα, όταν έρθει η διαθεσιμότητα για οπτική πρέπει να πάμε εκεί γιατί μελλοντικά οι ανάγκες σε ταχύτητα bandwidth κλπ. αυξάνονται και να μην σκεφτούμε την επιπλέον τρύπα στο τοίχο. 
> Στα συν ότι έχουμε και δεύτερη γραμμή (του χαλκού ) για όποιον έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να την έχει ενεργή. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν modem router που δουλεύουν με 2 γραμμές- παρόχους, ίσως και το δικό μου (DSL AC68U) αλλά έχω καιρό να κοιτάξω  τις οδηγίες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τελικά δουλεύει με 2 γραμμές – παρόχους Dual Wan ονομάζει τη δυνατότητα η ASUS. Τη δεύτερη γραμμή τη δέχεται είτε με USB, είτε με ethernet.


Το νέο booster 2.0 έχω την εντύπωση ότι υποστηρίζει 35Β.. 
Οπότε με 200αρα συν booster -προσωπικά- θα ήμουν υπερπλήρης.. 
Και με bonding όχι load balancing.. 
Βέβαια ένα θεματάκι εδώ είναι το να σηκώνει η γραμμή 200 και το άλλο το να παίζει σωστά το booster, γιατί είναι λίγο όποτε του έρθει.. 
Το g.fast πάντως έχει μέλλον για παραπάνω ταχύτητες αλλά.... 1ο θέμα: χαλκός & απόσταση 2ο θέμα: το αν οι πάροχοι θα επενδύσουν σε νέο εξοπλισμό για τις καμπίνες, που προς το παρόν νομίζω είναι περιορισμένες οι επιλογές & είναι κ ακριβός..

----------


## AlexT544

Ναι είναι supervectoring to booster 2.0

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι είναι supervectoring to booster 2.0


Πριν το έδιναν μέχρι 50αρα γραμμή λόγω hw περιορισμού του ΗΑ35, τώρα κανονικά πρέπει να το δίνουν κ σε πιο μεγάλες γραμμές..

----------


## Yuto

- - - Updated - - -

...Για την δίκη μου διεύθυνση λέει ότι δεν υπάρχουν οι υποδομές, ενώ για την απέναντι πολυκατοικία υπάρχουν. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω και εχω βαρεθεί να το σκέφτομαι αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Iris07

Πολύ πιθανόν εσύ ανήκεις σε άλλο καφάο OTE και το απέναντι τετράγωνο σε άλλο..
Όλα τα έργα που γίνονται έχουν σχέση με το καφάο OTE που ανήκεις..

Εάν ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE που ανήκεις θα σου πούμε τι παίζει ακριβώς..

----------


## Yuto

Με ctrl+f δεν βγάζει αλλά αποτέλεσμα για την οδό μου.

----------


## Iris07

Για που λες.. ?
Για το
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx ??

- - - Updated - - -

Ααα.. για την λίστα θα λες..
Δες εδώ πως θα βρεις το καφάο σου OTE και θα σου πούμε μετά..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## Yuto

Σε αυτό βρήκα την διεύθυνση μου με κωδικό 446-139

----------


## Iris07

VDSL συνδέσεις θα δώσουν σε αυτό το καφάο OTE.. όχι FTTH..

Είναι σε αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα.. 
το έχουν ως Pending τώρα..

446-139446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ139VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ?/2022
Λογικά από Φεβρουάριο ως τέλος Μαρτίου, πιστεύω θα το δώσουν..

----------


## Yuto

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## AlexT544

με πήρε μια απο τον ΟΤΕ να μου πει πως να βγάλω το κουπόνι και της ειπα οτι το εχω ηδη βγαλει και να με ενημερώσει οτι την επόμενη παρασκευη θα με κάλεσουν απο το εμπορικό τμήμα να βαλω οπτική διότι πλέον ειναι αναγκαστικό 
Ισχυει η μου λεει μπαρούφες?
Επισης δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα πως γινεται να με καλεί?

- - - Updated - - -

Πλέον γραφει στην διαθεσιμότητα οταν βάζω οδο η τηλεφωνο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234476

----------


## Iris07

Τι ακριβώς έχεις κάνει με τον OTE ?
Τους ρώτησες για σύνδεση ?

Πιθανόν προσπαθούν να σε πιάσουν γρήγορα πελάτη
πριν σε αρπάξει κανείς άλλος..  :Razz: 

Έτσι και αλλιώς την άλλη εβδομάδα έχει πει και η Wind..

----------


## AlexT544

ΟΤΕ εχω αυτη την στιγμή
Μονη της με πήρε ξαφνικα ειδα κληση απο 13888

- - - Updated - - -

Ναι τους ειχα ρωτήσει στις αρχές της εβδομάδας για συνδεση και μου ειχαν πει οτι δεν εχει διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## Iris07

Σίγουρα έχει ειδοποιηθεί ο OTE ότι έρχονται νέες καμπίνες από Wind..
Και μένα άλλαξε η διαθεσιμότητα ΟΤΕ για την VDSL μου..

Αν δεν τους είχα μπλοκάρει το τηλ για επικοινωνία ίσως παίρνανε και μένα..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Μου είχε πει τεχνiκός του OTE ότι θα πέσουν τηλ για τις νέες γραμμές!  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Πάντως αυτη την στιγμή μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμότητα και θα αρχίσει να δινει απο την επόμενη Παρασκευη 
Επισης με  ενημέρωσε οτι υπαρχει η περίπτωση την επόμενη παρασκευη να μην τους εχουν δωσει διαθεσιμότητα οποτε αν θελω μπορω να παω το Σάββατο σε καταστημα ΚΟΣΜΟΤΕ να κανω το αίτημα α

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως αν και εχει κανει τα έργα η WIND εγω δεν πρόκειτε να παω σε αυτούς προτιμώ τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## michaelp

Καλησπέρα! Ερώτηση μήπως μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είμαι στο 446-109, με 50άρα (στη θεωρία) γραμμή από ΟΤΕ αλλά δυστυχώς πιάνω 23-25 και εξ όσων μου έχουν πει δεν παίζει να πάει παραπάνω με την υποδομή που υπάρχει μέχρι τώρα στην περιοχή. 

Στα παραπάνω αρχεία για τις νέες καμπίνες η διεύθυνση μου υπάρχει μόνο στη λίστα για FTTH - στην άλλη λίστα δεν υπάρχει καν. Πράγματι λίγο παρακάτω από το σπίτι η Wind έχει εγκαταστήσει μία νέα καμπίνα (αν και νομίζω δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα, Βοσπόρου και Πρεβέζης γωνία).

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα, θα πρέπει να βάλω FTTH, με ότι εργασίες/σκαψίματα/κτλ χρειάζονται; Ή θα αναβαθμιστεί και η σημερινή γραμμή μου, με δεδομένο ότι πλήρωνω για 50 και έχω πολύ λιγότερο;

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.
Όπως φαίνεται παίρνεις σύνδεση VDSL από το A/K και όχι από καμπίνα VDSL.

Έχει ανέβει η διεύθυνση σου στο 
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx ??

To FTTH είναι εντελώς άλλο δίκτυο από το VDSL..
Δεν αναβαθμίζονται οι παλιές γραμμές, ADSL-VDSL.

Κανονικά το καφάο 446-109 θα έπρεπε να ήταν και στις 2 λίστες..
αλλά πιθανόν είναι εκτός ανάθεσης EETT αν όντως σε έχουν βάλει για FTTH..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Βοσπόρου & Πρεβέζης είναι αρκετά κοντά στο A/K..

Αν μπορείς βγάλε μία φώτο την καμπίνα γιατί δεν την έχουμε βάλει ακόμη στον χάρτη του
http://fttxgr.eu/map

- - - Updated - - -

Όντως όπως τσέκαρα στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

η Wind ετοιμάζεται να δώσει FTTH σε δρόμους κοντά στο A/K..

π.χ Βοσπόρου 47..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9990...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## weirdo

Καλησπέρα. Επειδή δε βρίσκω τη διεύθυνση μου ή το ΚΑΦΑΟ σε μερικά αρχεία που έχω κοιτάξει, γνωρίζουμε κάτι για το 446-148 ; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## AlexT544

> Καλησπέρα! Ερώτηση μήπως μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είμαι στο 446-109, με 50άρα (στη θεωρία) γραμμή από ΟΤΕ αλλά δυστυχώς πιάνω 23-25 και εξ όσων μου έχουν πει δεν παίζει να πάει παραπάνω με την υποδομή που υπάρχει μέχρι τώρα στην περιοχή. 
> 
> Στα παραπάνω αρχεία για τις νέες καμπίνες η διεύθυνση μου υπάρχει μόνο στη λίστα για FTTH - στην άλλη λίστα δεν υπάρχει καν. Πράγματι λίγο παρακάτω από το σπίτι η Wind έχει εγκαταστήσει μία νέα καμπίνα (αν και νομίζω δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα, Βοσπόρου και Πρεβέζης γωνία).
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα, θα πρέπει να βάλω FTTH, με ότι εργασίες/σκαψίματα/κτλ χρειάζονται; Ή θα αναβαθμιστεί και η σημερινή γραμμή μου, με δεδομένο ότι πλήρωνω για 50 και έχω πολύ λιγότερο;


Η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα ενεργοποιείται 3/2/2022 και ναι μονο με FTTH μπορεις να βελτιώσεις την ταχυτητα σου δηλαδη να γίνουν έργα στη πολυκατοικία σου

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα. Επειδή δε βρίσκω τη διεύθυνση μου ή το ΚΑΦΑΟ σε μερικά αρχεία που έχω κοιτάξει, γνωρίζουμε κάτι για το 446-148 ; Ευχαριστώ!


Ναι η καμπίνα σου ειναι  VDSL και θα ενεργοποιηθεί ΜΑΛΛΟΝ μεχρι  30/3/2022

----------


## Gkostas2007

Εμένα ακόμα έως 24αρα μου βγάζει η Cosmote με το νούμερο μου και αν βάλω διεύθυνση μου γράφει ότι το αιτημα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί παραπάνω.

----------


## AlexT544

> Εμένα ακόμα έως 24αρα μου βγάζει η Cosmote με το νούμερο μου και αν βάλω διεύθυνση μου γράφει ότι το αιτημα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί παραπάνω.


Gkostas εσυ για FTTH δεν εισαι ???

- - - Updated - - -

Αν ναι οντως ο ΟΤΕ ξερει οτι η κάποιες καμπινες FTTH ενεργοποιούνται την αλλη βδομαδα γιαυτο σου λεει Το αίτημα χρειαζεται διερεύνηση

----------


## weirdo

Σε ευχαριστώ! Άρα για άλλη μια φορά η αναμονή συνεχίζεται..

----------


## michaelp

Ευχαριστώ!
Στο sfbb μου λέει ότι "Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά."

Θα ανεβάσω φώτο της καμπίνας με την 1η ευκαιρία - έχω δει μερικές φορές και συνεργεία Ζεύξις στο σημείο.

Έχουμε εικόνα πόσο κοστίζουν οι εργασίες για FTTH;

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Gkostas εσυ για FTTH δεν εισαι ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν ναι οντως ο ΟΤΕ ξερει οτι η κάποιες καμπινες FTTH ενεργοποιούνται την αλλη βδομαδα γιαυτο σου λεει Το αίτημα χρειαζεται διερεύνηση


Ναι FTTH

- - - Updated - - -




> Ευχαριστώ!
> Έχουμε εικόνα πόσο κοστίζουν οι εργασίες για FTTH;


Αν εννοείς μέσα στην πολυκατοικία, νομίζω ότι είναι δωρεάν και η εργασίες και η μελέτη για το πως θα περάσει η γραμμή μέσα από τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι δωρεάν (ή το πολύ 2€) για όσο διαρκεί η δράση sfbb και το κουπόνι προσφοράς.

----------


## Esco

Kαλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω , μενω αργους 16 και απο οτι ειδα στην λιστα γραφει για ενεργοποιηση 3/2. Η γραμμη ειναι FTTH μολις και αν ενεργοποιηθει εκεινη τη μερα οπως λενε μετα ποια ειναι η διαδικασια ; Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στον Οτε πληρωνω 50ρι και προφανως δεν πιανω 50ρι αλλα εχω λιγο καλυτερες ταχυτητες απο οτι με το 24ρι δηλαδη 20down και 2.5up και απο οσο διαβασα η FTTH  ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη γραμμη και δεν δινουν 50αρα συνδεση αν δε κανω λαθος δηλαδη , θα πρεπει να απευθηνθω στον Οτε για να μου περασουν τη καινουρια γραμμη;

----------


## jkoukos

Δες τα βήματα εδώ. Φυσικά πρέπει να έρθει η οπτική ίνα από την καμπίνα στην οικοδομή σου.
Αν δεν έχουν γίνει εργασίες εκ των προτέρων ώστε να υπάρχει αναμονή στην είσοδο της οικοδομής, θα πάρει περισσότερο χρόνο αφού για να επιτευχθεί αυτό θα γίνουν τομές σε όλους τους δρόμους που καλύπτει αυτή η καμπίνα.

----------


## Esco

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## AlexT544

Μπορείς να βάλεις και 50αρα αλλά δεν θα έχει την επιδότηση

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν θα ασχοληθεί κανείς πάροχος χωρίς το κουπόνι της δράσης σε νέα σύνδεση χωρίς να υπάρχει ήδη εσωτερική εγκατάσταση στην οικοδομή.
Μόνον σε υφιστάμενες εγκαταστάσεις και συνδέσεις που λήγει η 24μηνη σύμβαση και το κουπόνι γίνεται να έχει μικρότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## denisvl

Παρατηρώ ότι επιτέλους η καμπίνα VDSL K100 στην Γερακίου πίσω από το μέτρο Σεπόλια δείχνει ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί στις 3/2. Λέτε να ισχύει?

----------


## michaelp

Φώτο από την καμπίνα Πρεβέζης & Βοσπόρου που ανέφερα εχθές.

Έβγαλα κουπόνι για FTTH, για να δούμε αν και πότε θα έρθει η σειρά μας.

----------


## AlexT544

> Φώτο από την καμπίνα Πρεβέζης & Βοσπόρου που ανέφερα εχθές.
> 
> Έβγαλα κουπόνι για FTTH, για να δούμε αν και πότε θα έρθει η σειρά μας.


Αυτή ενεργοποιεται 3/2/2022

----------


## sgatz

Σέρνεται το δίκτυο και σε σας σήμερα; Μετά βίας φτάνει στα 30 σε speedtest 100αρα γραμμή

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Σέρνεται το δίκτυο και σε σας σήμερα; Μετά βίας φτάνει στα 30 σε speedtest 100αρα γραμμή


Έχεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής; Μήπως μαζεύει errors?

----------


## sgatz

> Έχεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής; Μήπως μαζεύει errors?


Αυτό το ρούτερ της zyxel δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει. Πήγα να μπω για τα στατιστικά και δεν με αφήνει.
Γράφει maximum number of login account has been reached
Τι στο καλό έγινε, έλειπα μάλιστα όλη μέρα και έκανα το βράδυ δύο log in...

Update η λύση που βρήκα μέσω ψαξιματος είναι να πας maintenance - User account και να αλλάξεις το retry times σε 0. Ελπίζω να ήταν αυτό γιατί δεν είχα κανένα άλλο λόγο για reboot.
Όσο για τα σφάλματα της γραμμής...

near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 110092 kbps
near-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end interleaved channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end fast channel bit rate: 10998 kbps

near-end FEC error fast: 0
near-end FEC error interleaved: 0
near-end CRC error fast: 0
near-end CRC error interleaved: 0
near-end HEC error fast: 0
near-end HEC error interleaved: 0
far-end FEC error fast: 0
far-end FEC error interleaved: 0
far-end CRC error fast: 0
far-end CRC error interleaved: 0
far-end HEC error fast: 0
far-end HEC error interleaved: 0
DSL uptime :10 min, 48 secs
DSL activetime :1 min, 20 secs

Downstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin downstream: 34.0 dB
output power upstream: -10.5 dbm
attenuation downstream: 4.2 dB

Upstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin upstream: 31.0 dB
output power downstream: 11.8 dbm
attenuation upstream: 0.0 dB

----------


## AlexT544

Πετυχα ζευξις τεχνικο και μου ειπε οτι μεθαυριο θα παρω νουμερο και παραμεθαυριο θα ενεργοποιηεθι η καμπινα

----------


## MrGoose

Όπως πήγαινα στο γαλαξία, έχει ζευξις στην 332 που ενώνουν καφαο με οπτικές πάνω σε τραπεζάκι. Για την 336 τη δικιά μου, δεν πρόσεξα.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Και τα δικά μου σφάλματα γραμμής:

TPSTC type: 64/65B PTM TC

near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 54998 kbps
near-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end interleaved channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end fast channel bit rate: 5495 kbps

near-end FEC error fast: 0
near-end FEC error interleaved: 14011
near-end CRC error fast: 0
near-end CRC error interleaved: 0
near-end HEC error fast: 0
near-end HEC error interleaved: 0
far-end FEC error fast: 41
far-end FEC error interleaved: 0
far-end CRC error fast: 0
far-end CRC error interleaved: 0
far-end HEC error fast: 0
far-end HEC error interleaved: 0
DSL uptime :20 days, 22:48, 13 secs
DSL activetime :1 min, 9 secs

Downstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin downstream: 27.3 dB
output power upstream: -1.6 dbm
attenuation downstream: 7.4 dB

Upstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin upstream: 31.1 dB
output power downstream: 13.2 dbm
attenuation upstream: 0.0 dB

----------


## LagSpike

Και εγω την 336 περιμενω... ευελπιστώ πως απο 3/2 που πρακτικα εχει τελειωσει το μεγαλο κομματι στον κολωνο μετα να ξεκινησουν τις Pending

----------


## SPYRUSS

Τεχνικοί της ζεύξης είναι τώρα στην καμπίνα οπτικών ινών Ελλησπόντου και Γαρδικίου.Μού είπαν ότι έχουμε καιρό ακόμα μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση.Στην καμπίνα που έριξα μια ματιά δεν υπήρχε τίποτα συνδεδεμένο. Νούμερο η καμπίνα αυτή δεν έχει, αλλά η διεύθυνσή μου λέει ενεργοποίηση την 3/2/2022. Αναμένουμε.

----------


## MrGoose

> Και εγω την 336 περιμενω... ευελπιστώ πως απο 3/2 που πρακτικα εχει τελειωσει το μεγαλο κομματι στον κολωνο μετα να ξεκινησουν τις Pending


Γειτονάκι είσαι ρε lagspike; Ελα ρε

- - - Updated - - -

Παρ' ολ' αυτά, στην Αλαμάνας δίπλα στο papadatos home, έχουν σκάψει, αλλά απ' ότι είδα, για ευδαπ ή δεδηε ή για τίποτα φυσικό αέριο

----------


## Iris07

> Και εγω την 336 περιμενω... ευελπιστώ πως απο 3/2 που πρακτικα εχει τελειωσει το μεγαλο κομματι στον κολωνο μετα να ξεκινησουν τις Pending


Άντε, καλή συνέχεια και σε εσάς..
και όποτε βρίσκεις νέα λίστα μη μας ξεχνάς!

Να βλέπουμε τι γίνεται!  :Cool:

----------


## tOlitO

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις, καλοφάγωτες παίδες! 

Την 312 την έφαγε η μαρμάγκα, εξαφανίστηκε από τα Rollout. 
Αργεί το GPON στην Πέτρας ακόμα

----------


## Iris07

Η 312 νομίζω δεν ήταν ποτέ στις λίστες..

Εάν είναι κοντά στο A/K θα πάει για FTTH..

Κοιτάς με διεύθυνση στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Codehack

> Πετυχα ζευξις τεχνικο και μου ειπε οτι μεθαυριο θα παρω νουμερο και παραμεθαυριο θα ενεργοποιηεθι η καμπινα


Άμα πετύχεις τεχνικούς ξανά, ρώτα τους και για την καμπίνα στον Γυροπιτούλη απέναντι μήπως βγάλουμε καμια άκρη.

----------


## AlexT544

Αν τον πετυχω ξανα μεθαυριο που θα ξαναρθει θα τον ρωτησω

- - - Updated - - -

Αντε να δουμε 
ΜΑΚΑΡΙΙΙΙΙΙ να μην παρουν για χιλιοστη φορα παραταση

- - - Updated - - -




> Τεχνικοί της ζεύξης είναι τώρα στην καμπίνα οπτικών ινών Ελλησπόντου και Γαρδικίου.Μού είπαν ότι έχουμε καιρό ακόμα μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση.Στην καμπίνα που έριξα μια ματιά δεν υπήρχε τίποτα συνδεδεμένο. Νούμερο η καμπίνα αυτή δεν έχει, αλλά η διεύθυνσή μου λέει ενεργοποίηση την 3/2/2022. Αναμένουμε.


Εχεις και καμπινα VDSL και FTTH ??

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Αν τον πετυχω ξανα μεθαυριο που θα ξαναρθει θα τον ρωτησω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αντε να δουμε 
> ΜΑΚΑΡΙΙΙΙΙΙ να μην παρουν για χιλιοστη φορα παραταση
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


VDSL παίρνω από την 446-408 που βρίσκεται απέναντι από ATHENS MILL στη γωνία Κρέοντος και Ξανθίππης. Είναι ΚΑΦΑΟ με τρύπες εξαερισμού άρα είναι VDSL.
Στο ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι στην Ελλησπόντου Γαρδικίου  καταλήγει η αναμονή της οπτικής της πολυκατοικίας μου μέσω ενός φρεατίου της WIND, που βρίσκεται ακριβώς μπροστά στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Απόσταση αναμονής από το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι 10 μέτρα. Μιλάω έτσι γιατί το ΚΑΦΑΟ αυτό δεν έχει νούμερο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι παίρνω από εκεί οπτική γιατί είδα τις οπτικές όταν έσκαβαν, η δε λίστα (με αναζήτηση της διεύθυνσης) του δίνει ενεργοποίηση στις 3/2.

- - - Updated - - -

Λάθος Κρέοντος και Κλεομήδους είναι το 446-408. Πιπέρι...

----------


## AlexT544

Περιεργο δεν ξερω να σου πω 
Iris?????????

----------


## Iris07

Καλάα εάν σου έβαλε τώρα και FTTH η Wind και είσαι και στο sfbb, αυτό είναι τρελό για την Wind !!!  :Crazy: 

Τον περασμένο μήνα ενεργοποίησε την VDSL 408..

Μου είπανε κάποιοι άλλοι ότι τους βάλανε αναμονή για FTTH..
αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν μπει στο sfbb..

----------


## AlexT544

> VDSL παίρνω από την 446-408 που βρίσκεται απέναντι από ATHENS MILL στη γωνία Κρέοντος και Ξανθίππης. Είναι ΚΑΦΑΟ με τρύπες εξαερισμού άρα είναι VDSL.
> Στο ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι στην Ελλησπόντου Γαρδικίου  καταλήγει η αναμονή της οπτικής της πολυκατοικίας μου μέσω ενός φρεατίου της WIND, που βρίσκεται ακριβώς μπροστά στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Απόσταση αναμονής από το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι 10 μέτρα. Μιλάω έτσι γιατί το ΚΑΦΑΟ αυτό δεν έχει νούμερο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι παίρνω από εκεί οπτική γιατί είδα τις οπτικές όταν έσκαβαν, η δε λίστα (με αναζήτηση της διεύθυνσης) του δίνει ενεργοποίηση στις 3/2.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λάθος Κρέοντος και Κλεομήδους είναι το 446-408. Πιπέρι...


Αποτι βλεπω εχεις αρκετα υψηλο attenuation ειναι μακρια η καμπινα σου η VDSL??

----------


## Iris07

Ούτε η Cosmote δεν τα κάνει αυτά..
και VDSL & FTTH μαζί..  :Razz:

----------


## Giannis80x

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Επειδη ξεμεινα απο υπολογιστη,μπορει καποιος να τσεκαρει αν δεν βαριεται(απο το κινητο δυστυχως δεν διαβαζεται)την νεα λιστα;
Καφαο Οτε 446-357 και η καμπινα της wind εχει αριθμο εδω και πολυ καιρο ΚLN144

----------


## SPYRUSS

Απόσταση από το 446-408 (νομίζω το ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND έχει νούμερο Κ-108 και ενοποιεί τα 446-407 και 446-408 του ΟΤΕ που είναι κοντά και δίπλα του αντίστοιχα) μέχρι την πολυκατοικία είναι γύρω στα 50-60 μέτρα.
Είμαι στο SFBB γραμμένος και περιμένω να με ειδοποιήσουν με email πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμη η επιδότηση. Πότε θα καταλάβω ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η οπτική από το site της WIND; Οι ταχύτητες που λέει τώρα (50 100 200)για VDSL,  είναι το ίδιο και για την οπτική έτσι δεν είναι;      
Η ταχύτητα είναι σταθερά πάνω από 50 άρα είναι καλή, έτσι δεν καίγομαι τόσο για οπτική, απλώς στην πολυκατοικία δεν ασχολείται κανένας με αυτό και μάλλον με τη δική μου αίτηση (είμαι και στη WIND) θα ξεκινήσουν  τις κάθετες εργασίες.

----------


## AlexT544

> Απόσταση από το 446-408 (νομίζω το ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND έχει νούμερο Κ-108 και ενοποιεί τα 446-407 και 446-408 του ΟΤΕ που είναι κοντά και δίπλα του αντίστοιχα) μέχρι την πολυκατοικία είναι γύρω στα 50-60 μέτρα.
> Είμαι στο SFBB γραμμένος και περιμένω να με ειδοποιήσουν με email πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμη η επιδότηση. Πότε θα καταλάβω ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η οπτική από το site της WIND; Οι ταχύτητες που λέει τώρα (50 100 200)για VDSL,  είναι το ίδιο και για την οπτική έτσι δεν είναι;      
> Η ταχύτητα είναι σταθερά πάνω από 50 άρα είναι καλή, έτσι δεν καίγομαι τόσο για οπτική, απλώς στην πολυκατοικία δεν ασχολείται κανένας με αυτό και μάλλον με τη δική μου αίτηση (είμαι και στη WIND) θα ξεκινήσουν  τις κάθετες εργασίες.


Τσεκαρε καθε 15 μερες στο σαιτ της WIND θα κατεβεις στα προγρμματα και θα λεει WIND FIBER TO THE HOME 200/100

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> Επειδη ξεμεινα απο υπολογιστη,μπορει καποιος να τσεκαρει αν δεν βαριεται(απο το κινητο δυστυχως δεν διαβαζεται)την νεα λιστα;
> Καφαο Οτε 446-357 και η καμπινα της wind εχει αριθμο εδω και πολυ καιρο ΚLN144


Λοιπον η καμπινα σου
446-357 31/3/2019 Pending αρα δεν ξερουμε ακομα ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει *ΛΟΓΙΚΑ* ΜΕΧΡΙ 30/3/2022 θα εχει ενεργοποιθει

----------


## Giannis80x

> Τσεκαρε καθε 15 μερες στο σαιτ της WIND θα κατεβεις στα προγρμματα και θα λεει WIND FIBER TO THE HOME 200/100
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Λοιπον η καμπινα σου
> 446-357 31/3/2019 Pending αρα δεν ξερουμε ακομα ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## p0rt

> Όπως πήγαινα στο γαλαξία, έχει ζευξις στην 332 που ενώνουν καφαο με οπτικές πάνω σε τραπεζάκι. Για την 336 τη δικιά μου, δεν πρόσεξα.


Από χθες, διπλα στην 332 έχει ανοιχτει (άγνωστο από ποιους) ένας λάκος στο πεζοδρόμιο. Ελπίζω να μην ξεχαστεί και αυτός στην τυχη του όπως τα τρία καλώδια δίπλα στην 336 που έχουν γίνει μνημείο αφασίας.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Καλό Μήνα. Λοιπόν για όσους έχουν δυνατότητα για VDSL(και έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι τη διαθεσιμότητα στην πολυκατοικία) και για οπτική,  χρειάζεται προσοχή για το πώς θα τους το σερβίρεις. Ήμουν ενθουσιασμένος  και έτοιμος να βγάλω ανακοινώσεις στην πολυκατοικία για ενημέρωση των ενοίκων για τις λεγόμενες κάθετες εργασίες. Το ξανασκέφτηκα όμως και πέρα από τα μέλη του forum και για όσους γνωρίζουν από τεχνολογία, οι υπόλοιποι δεν θα καλοδεχτούν τις πρόσθετες εργασίες στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους για τους εξής λόγους:
1.	Σήμερα η τεχνολογία του VDSL και της οπτικής αν και τελείως διαφορετικές (φως-γυαλί από τη μία και ηλεκτρισμός-χαλκός από την άλλη) είναι παρόμοιες στις ταχύτητες και προσφέρουν την ίδια εμπειρία. (Παλιά πριν 8-10 χρόνια είχα VDSL με τη Cyta από το ΑΚ. Ήταν τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας χειρότερο από το ADSL)
2.	Η οπτική είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερη στην αντίστοιχη ταχύτητα. Για αυτό και η επιδότηση που όμως είναι για 2 χρόνια μόνο.
3.	Επιπλέον εξοπλισμός,  κουτιά, τροφοδοσία τερματικού κλπ.
4.	Στο τέλος θα σου πουν τι τη θέλεις την οπτική αφού τη δουλειά μας την κάνουμε με VDSL; Οπότε καλύτερα ένα πρωί να δουν τα συνεργεία μπροστά τους και άστους να φωνάζουν μετά.  

Στη γειτονιά μας τώρα: Συνεργείο της Ζεύξις ήρθε πάλι σήμερα πρωί (10:00, ήταν και χθες) στο ΚΑΦΑΟ Οπτικής Ελλησπόντου και Γαρδικίου. Βάλανε και τραπεζάκι και δούλευαν καθισμένοι, που σημαίνει ότι η δουλειά γίνεται με προσοχή και όχι στο πόδι. 
Τους βλέπω αποφασισμένους να τελειώνουν γρήγορα και το παλεύουν για την ενεργοποίηση μεθαύριο Πέμπτη. Θα δούμε. 
Εργασίες (σκάψιμο για οπτική) και στη γωνία Δωδώνης και Καλλιπόλεως.
Είδα νέο ΚΑΦΑΟ οπτικών στη γωνία Δωδώνης και Ξανθίππης, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί εδώ από κάποιον. Η ταχύτητα με την οποία ξεφυτρώνουν είναι σίγουρα πρωτόγνωρη.

----------


## AlexT544

Τους ειδα και εγω σήμερα στην Χειμαρρας να εχουν βγαλει το τραπεζάκι και να δουλεύουν

- - - Updated - - -

Να σου πω αν τους δεις αυριο για ρωτά τους αν τελειώνουν?.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Ok, αν τους δω και αύριο το σίγουρο είναι ότι βιάζονται περισσότερο από εμάς.

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά εχω την εντύπωση οτι θα πρεπει να γινει κατι ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ για να ενεργοποιηθούν 3/2 
Κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ΜΠΟΡΕΙ μεχρι 3/2 να παρουν νούμερο

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει κάποιος που έβαλε *Cosmote VDSL* ?

Του στείλανε μήνυμα πότε να βάλει στην γραμμή το νέο ρούτερ ?

* Αναρωτιέμαι εάν μπορεί να δω ξαφνικά την VDSL ενώ έχω πάνω τώρα το entry..  :Thinking:

----------


## AlexT544

Στην εταιρεία οταν βάλαμε 200 πήρε 2 μέρες και ειχαμε το entry και ξαφνικα μετα απο 2 μέρες αφου καναμε το αίτημα στο entry εκανε 6 αποσυνδέσεις και συχρονισε στα 145 διότι μεχρι τόσο δινει το 17Α
Αλλα οχι δεν μας εστειλαν καποιο μνμ

----------


## Iris07

Ok Alex!
Περιμένω να δω.. μου είπαν μόλις πάρω το Plus να το βάλω πάνω στην γραμμή, και σε κανά μισάωρο θα έχει ρυθμιστεί καλά..

Ναι.. διάβαζα σε κάποια topic ότι η Wind παίζει και με το 35b σε 100άρες ίσως..  :Thinking: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...09#post7196809
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...28#post7134428
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...36#post7085136

Αναμένω να δω τι θα έχω..
Θα ήθελα πάντως να δω στατιστικά και με το entry και με το Plus..

To entry είναι πολύ σταθερό στην ADSL δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα..
Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το WiFi του, που λένε διάφορα..

Μετά από αυτά τα 2 θα δω τι θα κάτσει με το Fritz.. 
και αν γουστάρει την καμπίνα της Wind με τα Huawei..   :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Εσυ iris ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι FTTH 3/2 η μπααα?

----------


## Iris07

Διαβάζω ότι δουλεύει πολύ η Ζεύξις..
οπότε μπορεί να τις δώσουν.. αν όχι όλες..

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μετά θα περάσει και κάποιος καιρός μέχρι να περάσουν οι εργολάβοι 1η και 2η φορά στο κτήριο..
οπότε θα υπάρχει και άλλος χρόνος για εργασίες από την Ζεύξις..

----------


## AlexT544

Αρα εισαι αισιοδοξος οτι μπορει να ενεργοποιηθουν 3/2?

----------


## Iris07

Γενικά ναι θα έλεγα..
αν και δεν παρακολουθώ πολύ τα θέματα για FTTH να δω τι παίζει ακριβώς με τους 3 παρόχους στο FTTH..

----------


## AlexT544

Αντε να δουμε τι θα μας ξημερωσει αυριο και μεθαυριο

----------


## SPYRUSS

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους έχει πιάσει τόση πρεμούρα με τις οπτικές και το VDSL της περιοχής λόγω του κτιρίου που ετοιμάζεται στη συμβολή Αμφιαράου Χατζηαποστόλου και Κλεομήδους; Ακούγεται ότι θα εγκατασταθεί η Α' εφορία Αθηνών ή κάποιο άλλο κρατικό κτίριο οπότε χρειάζονται επειγόντως τις υποδομές διαδικτύου.

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως εσείς στον Κολωνό στηρίζετε πολύ την Wind..  :Cool: 

Μπράβο.. να πάει μπροστά και αυτή!  :Razz:

----------


## LagSpike

για τους φιλους που περιμενουν ftth 

δειτε μια στιγμη αυτο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuvEX2nhxWk

χωρις να ξερω ακριβως για την wind συγκεκριμενα, ωστοσο γνωριζω απο αλλο παροχο, οτι το διαστημα που χρειαζεται το συνεργειο ωστε να φερει οπτικη μεχρι το κτηριο, να κατασκευαστει καθετη οπτικη που πηγαινει σε καθε οροφο αλλα και οριζοντια που πηγαινει σε καθε διαμερισμα (δηλαδη ολοκληρη η κατασκευη) παιρνει 4 εως 6 μηνες και αυτο για ΜΙΑ μονο πολυκατοικια, αν τωρα το πανε οπως τωρα με την Ζευξης δηλαδη λιγο απο εδω λιγο απο εκει για καθε σπιτι/πολυκατοικια, ισως παρει και παραπανω. 

Στην πραξη θα μαθουμε συντομα SLA απο την στιγμη που ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπινες, αλλα απ'οσο γνωριζω ετσι γινεται

----------


## Gkostas2007

> για τους φιλους που περιμενουν ftth 
> 
> δειτε μια στιγμη αυτο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuvEX2nhxWk
> 
> χωρις να ξερω ακριβως για την wind συγκεκριμενα, ωστοσο γνωριζω απο αλλο παροχο, οτι το διαστημα που χρειαζεται το συνεργειο ωστε να φερει οπτικη μεχρι το κτηριο, να κατασκευαστει καθετη οπτικη που πηγαινει σε καθε οροφο αλλα και οριζοντια που πηγαινει σε καθε διαμερισμα (δηλαδη ολοκληρη η κατασκευη) παιρνει 4 εως 6 μηνες και αυτο για ΜΙΑ μονο πολυκατοικια, αν τωρα το πανε οπως τωρα με την Ζευξης δηλαδη λιγο απο εδω λιγο απο εκει για καθε σπιτι/πολυκατοικια, ισως παρει και παραπανω. 
> 
> Στην πραξη θα μαθουμε συντομα SLA απο την στιγμη που ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπινες, αλλα απ'οσο γνωριζω ετσι γινεται


Νομίζω αυτό από το πεζοδρόμιο μέχρι την πολυκατοικία δεν ισχύει, καθώς σε εμάς έχουν ήδη φέρει την αναμονή από το... 2019 (είναι ένας σωλήνας ακριβώς έξω από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. Λογικά αυτό που έχουν να κάνουν είναι μόνο να τραβήξουν την ίνα από εκεί μέχρι τον νέο κατανεμητή.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, θα σας πάρει κάτι μήνες..  :Cool: 

H Cosmote το κάνει λίγο διαφορετικά από την Wind..

----------


## Codehack

> Ναι, θα σας πάρει κάτι μήνες.. 
> *
> H Cosmote το κάνει λίγο διαφορετικά από την Wind*..


Δηλαδή;

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό που έλεγε ο φίλος πιο πάνω..
η Cosmote δεν φτιάχνει το πεζοδρόμιο από την αρχή όπως η Wind..

----------


## AlexT544

KANENA NEO????? ΓΙΑ FTTH

----------


## SPYRUSS

> KANENA NEO????? ΓΙΑ FTTH


Καμμία κίνηση από Ζεύξις σήμερα. Μπορεί και να τελείωσαν τη δουλειά...Βλέπουμε αύριο τι θα γίνει.

----------


## Esco

Το κουπονι απο sfbb μας βγαινει μολις ερθει η ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης των γραμμων που οριζει η γουιντ; Οταν εμφανιζεται διαθεσιμοτητα γραμμης στη σελιδα τους η οταν τους ερθει να στο στειλουν;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το κουπονι απο sfbb μας βγαινει μολις ερθει η ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης των γραμμων που οριζει η γουιντ; Οταν εμφανιζεται διαθεσιμοτητα γραμμης στη σελιδα τους η οταν τους ερθει να στο στειλουν;


Το κουπόνι το εκδίδεις όποτε θέλεις εσύ...
Την εξαργύρωση κάνεις όταν δεις αποτελέσματα στο sfbb.gr μαζί με το πακέτο που θα διαλέξεις από τον πάροχο που θα επιλέξεις.

Εγώ το κουπόνι μου το έχω εκδόσει από το 2019...

Εκεί κάθεται και αραχνιάζει...

----------


## nikolaropoulos1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Πρωτη ώρα ενεργοποίησης Αυτά είναι τα δεδομένα του modem.Vodafone.Μετα από τόσα χρόνο στα 8-9mbps είναι να βάζεις τα κλάματα.

----------


## PEPES

Καλοριζικη και καλό λιώσιμο!Μια χαρά είναι η γραμμή σου

----------


## Iris07

Καλορίζικη!

Ναι, πολύ καλή γραμμή!

----------


## nikolaropoulos1

> Καλορίζικη!
> 
> Ναι, πολύ καλή γραμμή!


Ευχαριστώ έτσι δειχνει

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλοριζικη και καλό λιώσιμο!Μια χαρά είναι η γραμμή σου


Ευχαριστώ.Αντε γρήγορα και σε αυτούς που περιμένουν.

----------


## AlexT544

Τι να πω νταξει κλασσικά η WIND μας γραφει εκει που δνε πάει μελάνι 
Αντε να δουμε ελπίζω μεχρι τέλη Φεβρουαρίου να εχουν τελειωσει

- - - Updated - - -

Άντε να δουμε αυριο ακυρώθηκαν κατι ραντεβού και θα ειμαι σπιτι 
Οποτε θα παρακολουθώ την καμπίνα μου

----------


## Codehack

> Τι να πω νταξει κλασσικά η WIND μας γραφει εκει που δνε πάει μελάνι 
> Αντε να δουμε ελπίζω μεχρι τέλη Φεβρουαρίου να εχουν τελειωσει
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Άντε να δουμε αυριο ακυρώθηκαν κατι ραντεβού και θα ειμαι σπιτι 
> Οποτε θα παρακολουθώ την καμπίνα μου


Αύριο με τη λαϊκή λίγο δύσκολο το κόβω να έρθουν για ενεργοποίηση

----------


## ExCiZieR

Το βλεπω καθημερινα, ωρα 2.00 το βραδυ, και τωρα μου δειχνει αυτο.
CALM DOWN CALM DOWN.... its happening

----------


## Gkostas2007

Επιτέλους!!!!!



Μου έβγαλε και τα πακέτα! Νομίζω το 100αρι είναι μια χαρά. Βγαίνει κάπου στα 18.5€ τον μήνα με το κουπόνι της δράσης. Εκτός αν κάνω κάτι λάθος.

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά και σε εμένα και η cosmote και το sfbb δίνει κανονικά προσφορές

- - - Updated - - -

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΝΕΡΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑΝΝΝΝΝΝΝΝ

----------


## nplatis

> Επιτέλους!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Μου έβγαλε και τα πακέτα! Νομίζω το 100αρι είναι μια χαρά. Βγαίνει κάπου στα 18.5€ τον μήνα με το κουπόνι της δράσης. Εκτός αν κάνω κάτι λάθος.


Εκτός κι αν έχεις κάποια ειδική προσφορά, μάλλον κάνεις λάθος: αν δεις στο sfbb.gr, η τιμή της Cosmote είναι 28,90 το μήνα *μετά* την επιδότηση. Με 18,50 θα τρέξουν όλοι εκεί  :Smile:

----------


## AlexT544

Στο sfbb λεει αυτο
Στοn OTE οταν βάζω το σταθερο λεει αυτο
Και στον ΟΤΕ οταν βάζω διεύθυνση γραφει αυτο
Που εισαι IRISSSSSS??? Αντε να δουμε και εμεις ασπρη μερα

- - - Updated - - -

Λογικά θα ερθουν η αυριο η σήμερα και θα τις αριθμοδοτησουν

----------


## SPYRUSS

Για αυτό δεν βλέπουμε άλλο τη Ζεύξις, η δουλειά τελείωσε. Πάω για οπτική, αν και με το VDSL είμαι πολύ ευχαριστιμένος. Μου έστειλαν email για το κουπόνι. 
Φαντάζομαι θα το δεχτούν στην WIND γιατί η καινούργια γραμμή (VDSL) δεν έχει ζωή ούτε μήνα.Παίδες πέρα από την αίτηση στο πάροχο τι άλλο κάνουμε; 
Και τι συμφέρει καλύτερα που να κάνουμε την αίτηση ηλεκτρονικά, τηλεφωνικά ή σε μαγαζί;

----------


## Codehack

Καλά πήγε αυτό. Άντε με το καλό μάγκες, ανοίξτε και κανα ελεύθερο wifi για εμάς που είμαστε σε δεύτερη μοίρα.

----------


## AlexT544

Εγω τωρα ειμαι παλι μεσα στα νεύρα διότι ειχε περαστεί λεει μια παραγγελια γις την υπηρεσία alert την οποία ποτε δεν ζήτησα και ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΤΗΜΑ 
ΕΛΕΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ

----------


## Codehack

Έχει κανείς τη λίστα με τις οδούς και τους αριθμούς που δείχνει σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκουν;

----------


## AlexT544

Οχι μονο τις οδούς που θα παρουν οπτική

----------


## ChriZ

> Έχει κανείς τη λίστα με τις οδούς και τους αριθμούς που δείχνει σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκουν;


Μπας και εννοείς αυτή ;
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## Codehack

> Μπας και εννοείς αυτή ;
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560


Ναι αυτή εννοώ.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται τα μισά νούμερα στην καμπίνα μου να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί και τα άλλα μισά όχι

----------


## Iris07

Άντε μπράβο παιδιά!  :One thumb up: 

Χαλαρά.. μπορεί να έχει ξεχωριστές λίστα με αριθμό και οδό η Cosmote..
και να ενημερωθούν ξεχωριστά..

Μπράβο και στην Wind.. είναι ακριβής τώρα!  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Εγω νταξει τελικα συνεννοήθηκα εβαλε το αίτημα σε εκκρεμότητα οποτε αυριο το βραδυ θα μου ερθουν με email τα συμβόλαια που πρεπει να υπογράψω

- - - Updated - - -

Εντωμεταξύ ενας αλλος απο εδω στην πολυκατοικία που εχει wind πήρε τηλεφωνο και του ειπαν οτι εχει αλλα δεν μπορουν διοτι εχει λεει προκύψει γενικό συστημικό λάθος στο σύστημα αιτημάτων της WIND 
ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ

----------


## DenVriskoNick

Κι εμένα δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα SFBB και ΟΤΕ αλλά η καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει ακόμα στη θέση της. χαχαχα

Εχθές τελειώσανε τη βάση της.
Προφανώς βγάζουν τη διαθεσιμότητα βάση της προγραμματισμένης ενεργοποίησης και όχι της πραγματικής.

----------


## AlexT544

Προφανώς λενε οτι μεχρι να ερθει ο εργολάβος της wind. Θα εχουμε τελειωσει  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SPYRUSS

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από WIND μετά από αιτησή μου και τελικά μετά από έλεγχο μου λέει δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Θα με ειδοποιήσουν λέει με email. Ότι νάναι παραγματικά. Άσε που έτσι που έχουν τα προγράμματα δεν ξεχωρίζεις πιό είναι οπτική και ποιό VDSL. Όλα FIBER τα λένε...
Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι το SFBB λέει άλλα και η WIND που κάνει και τα έργα άλλα, δεν βγαίνει άκρη προς το παρόν, υπομονή.

- - - Updated - - -

Το λέω αυτό γιατί στη διαθεσιμότητα λέει η περιοχή σου τρέχει με 24, 50, 100, 200. Με τι τεχνολογία;

----------


## hellisgr

> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από WIND μετά από αιτησή μου και τελικά μετά από έλεγχο μου λέει δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Θα με ειδοποιήσουν λέει με email. Ότι νάναι παραγματικά. Άσε που έτσι που έχουν τα προγράμματα δεν ξεχωρίζεις πιό είναι οπτική και ποιό VDSL. Όλα FIBER τα λένε...
> Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι το SFBB λέει άλλα και η WIND που κάνει και τα έργα άλλα, δεν βγαίνει άκρη προς το παρόν, υπομονή.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το λέω αυτό γιατί στη διαθεσιμότητα λέει η περιοχή σου τρέχει με 24, 50, 100, 200. Με τι τεχνολογία;


Πρόβλημα στο σύστημά τους είναι.
Αφού ο ΕΔΥΤΕ έχει ενεργοποιήσει τα κουπόνια στην περιοχή μας και πριν λίγο πήρα προσφορά για Fiber από OTE.

----------


## AlexT544

Αφου και γείτονας μου που εχει wind πήρε και του ειπαν οτι υπαρχει συστημικό λάθος 

Επισης σκεφτείτε το αλλιώς γινεται να δινει ο ΟΤΕ και να μην δινει η WIND που εχει κανει τα έργα 
Υπαρχει θέμα στο σύστημα αιτημάτων τους

- - - Updated - - -




> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από WIND μετά από αιτησή μου και τελικά μετά από έλεγχο μου λέει δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Θα με ειδοποιήσουν λέει με email. Ότι νάναι παραγματικά. Άσε που έτσι που έχουν τα προγράμματα δεν ξεχωρίζεις πιό είναι οπτική και ποιό VDSL. Όλα FIBER τα λένε...
> Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι το SFBB λέει άλλα και η WIND που κάνει και τα έργα άλλα, δεν βγαίνει άκρη προς το παρόν, υπομονή.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το λέω αυτό γιατί στη διαθεσιμότητα λέει η περιοχή σου τρέχει με 24, 50, 100, 200. Με τι τεχνολογία;


Στην wind οταν δινει οπτική ινα απο κατω στα προγράμματα ΟΤΑΝ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΔΟ ΣΟΥ
σου γραφει πχ WIND FIBER TO THE HOME 200 ενω σε VDSL γραφει WIND FIBER 200

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Αφου και γείτονας μου που εχει wind πήρε και του ειπαν οτι υπαρχει συστημικό λάθος 
> 
> Επισης σκεφτείτε το αλλιώς γινεται να δινει ο ΟΤΕ και να μην δινει η WIND που εχει κανει τα έργα 
> Υπαρχει θέμα στο σύστημα αιτημάτων τους
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Α οκ σε ευχαριστώ, πάντως αν ξεμπλέξουν τα συστήματά τους όποιος μάθει πρώτος ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## AlexT544

Ναι οντως εχουν θέμα πχ ΑΚΡΑΓΑΝΤΟΣ 1 Που σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα τους η wind γραφει μεχρι 24 αλλα ενας παλιός μου συμμαθητής  μου που μένει εκει δίπλα  πήρε στον ΟΤΕ και δινει κανονικά VDSL 200
Αρα εχουν θέμα

- - - Updated - - -

IRISSSS πως γίνεται να έδωσαν διαθεσιμότητα ενώ δεν έχουν πάρει νούμερο 
Λες να πάρουν νούμερο αύριο??

----------


## nplatis

(σφάλμα, το διέγραψα)

----------


## p0rt

> Από χθες, διπλα στην 332 έχει ανοιχτει (άγνωστο από ποιους) ένας λάκος στο πεζοδρόμιο. Ελπίζω να μην ξεχαστεί και αυτός στην τυχη του όπως τα τρία καλώδια δίπλα στην 336 που έχουν γίνει μνημείο αφασίας.


*Update:* Ο λάκος σκεπάστηκε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες, στρώθηκαν και πλάκες πεζοδρομίου και δεν έγινε καμία προεργασία για καμπίνα (τσιμεντένιο βαθρο ή κάτι τέτοιο).  Είναι πολύ πιθανό να ανοιχτηκε από φορέα τελείως ασχετο με την Wind.

Το φιάσκο συνεχίζεται κανονικά.

----------


## Marios74

καλησπέρα και από μένα,
   δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να χαρώ ή όχι.... Δοκιμάζω SFBB για το κουπόνι που ήδη εχω εκδόσει: ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΙ  WIND + OTE, μπαινω στην wind  με τον αριθμό τηλεφωνου μου (μιας και ειμαι ήδη συνδρομητης) και μου βγάζει 24 μόνο. Δοκιμάζω με διευθυνση μου βγαζει 24 ή 50VDSL (χρόνια το κάνει αυτό). Μπαινω cosmote 50/100/200 FTTH! 
   Προφανώς το excel του φίλου μας ήταν ολόσωστο...  Με ξεπερναει το γεγονός που η WIND χονδρέμπορας για το Κολωνό δεν εχει βγαλει στον αερα την διαθεσιμότητα και την εβγαλε η Cosmote που θα πρεπει να πάρει την υπηρεσία απο την WIND. Για να μη σχολιάσω οτι ο SFBB ανεβασε σημερα οτι ειναι διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσία απο τους δυο τους και πατας το link της WIND και σου λέει δεν....
  Ότι να'ναι... :ROFL:

----------


## SPYRUSS

Φιάσκο δε λες τίποτα!! Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στα έργα της WIND, και η WIND ψάχνεται!!!

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει, αφήστε 1-2 μέρες να ενημερωθούν καλά τα συστήματα!  :Cool:

----------


## Gkostas2007

Πάντως εγώ λέω να περιμένω κάνα μήνα να δω πως θα πάνε τα πραγματα, γιατί με την wind ποτέ δεν ξερεις. Μπορεί όντως να υπολογίζουν και τον καιρό που θα πάρει ο εργολάβος μέχρι να βάλει την ίνα στην πολυκατοικία και στο διαμέρισμα

----------


## AlexT544

> καλησπέρα και από μένα,
>    δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να χαρώ ή όχι.... Δοκιμάζω SFBB για το κουπόνι που ήδη εχω εκδόσει: ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΙ  WIND + OTE, μπαινω στην wind  με τον αριθμό τηλεφωνου μου (μιας και ειμαι ήδη συνδρομητης) και μου βγάζει 24 μόνο. Δοκιμάζω με διευθυνση μου βγαζει 24 ή 50VDSL (χρόνια το κάνει αυτό). Μπαινω cosmote 50/100/200 FTTH! 
>    Προφανώς το excel του φίλου μας ήταν ολόσωστο...  Με ξεπερναει το γεγονός που η WIND χονδρέμπορας για το Κολωνό δεν εχει βγαλει στον αερα την διαθεσιμότητα και την εβγαλε η Cosmote που θα πρεπει να πάρει την υπηρεσία απο την WIND. Για να μη σχολιάσω οτι ο SFBB ανεβασε σημερα οτι ειναι διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσία απο τους δυο τους και πατας το link της WIND και σου λέει δεν....
>   Ότι να'ναι...


Ναι η WIND εχει θέμα σήμερα και με άλλα καφαο VDSL που ενεργοποιήθηκαν σήμερα λεει οτι δινει μεχρι 24 
Η WIND ειναι λιγο οτι να’ναι

- - - Updated - - -

Εγω πάντως το έκανα το αιτήμα μου και περιμένουμε να ερθουν τα συμβόλαια

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως εγώ λέω να περιμένω κάνα μήνα να δω πως θα πάνε τα πραγματα, γιατί με την wind ποτέ δεν ξερεις. Μπορεί όντως να υπολογίζουν και τον καιρό που θα πάρει ο εργολάβος μέχρι να βάλει την ίνα στην πολυκατοικία και στο διαμέρισμα


Επισης το ξερεις οτι υπάρχουν περιορισμένες θέσεις στα καφαο FTTH 
Οι πρώτοι 100 θα παρουν συνδεση οι άλλοι πιο μετα

----------


## Marios74

Για FTTH ?

----------


## AlexT544

Naip για FTTH καμπινες μιλάω

----------


## DenVriskoNick

Παιδιά ο ΟΤΕ "δίνει" γιατί βλέπει στα χαρτιά του ότι σήμερα πχ πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι. Άλλο το πρόγραμμα που τους έχει δώσει η wind και άλλο τι ισχύει πραγματικά. Στη δική μου περίπτωση μόνο η βάση της καμπίνας υπάρχει. Πως θα το συνδέσουν; Θα σας πούνε κάποια στιγμή ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει σύνδεση ακόμα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Επισης το ξερεις οτι υπάρχουν περιορισμένες θέσεις στα καφαο FTTH
> Οι πρώτοι 100 θα παρουν συνδεση οι άλλοι πιο μετα


Πόθεν έσχες αυτό;
Οι FTTH καμπίνες δεν έχουν ενεργό εξοπλισμό. Μόνο οπτικές οριολωρίδες. Αν η όποια οικοδομή έχει πρόσβαση μέσω αυτής της καμπίνας, δεν υπάρχει θέμα χωρητικότητας.

----------


## Iris07

Το μόνο πρόβλημα θα είναι εάν σας έχουν βάλει αναμονή μπροστά στο κτήριο!  :Cool: 

Αυτή είναι η FTTH της Wind χωρίς οπτικές..
αλλά έχει θέσεις να της βάλεις "όσες θέλεις"..

Το ζήτημα είναι απλά πόσες θα της βάλουν από τους σωλήνες που βάλανε στον δρόμο..

----------


## AlexT544

> Πόθεν έσχες αυτό;
> Οι FTTH καμπίνες δεν έχουν ενεργό εξοπλισμό. Μόνο οπτικές οριολωρίδες. Αν η όποια οικοδομή έχει πρόσβαση μέσω αυτής της καμπίνας, δεν υπάρχει θέμα χωρητικότητας.


Το λεω γιατι καπου ειχα διαβάσει οτι αυτο ισχυει

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά ο ΟΤΕ "δίνει" γιατί βλέπει στα χαρτιά του ότι σήμερα πχ πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι. Άλλο το πρόγραμμα που τους έχει δώσει η wind και άλλο τι ισχύει πραγματικά. Στη δική μου περίπτωση μόνο η βάση της καμπίνας υπάρχει. Πως θα το συνδέσουν; Θα σας πούνε κάποια στιγμή ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει σύνδεση ακόμα.


Μεχρι να ερθουν απο την WIND να το συνδέσουν θα εχει μπει η καμπίνα

----------


## jkoukos

> Το λεω γιατι καπου ειχα διαβάσει οτι αυτο ισχυει


Δεν ισχύει, εκτός αν έγραφε κάτι άλλο και δεν το κατάλαβες ή δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρο.
Πάντως συχνά τα ΜΜΕ γράφουν σχετικά θέματα που τα βγάζουν από λάθος υποθέσεις.

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Το μόνο πρόβλημα θα είναι εάν σας έχουν βάλει αναμονή μπροστά στο κτήριο! 
> 
> Αυτή είναι η FTTH της Wind χωρίς οπτικές..
> αλλά έχει θέσεις να της βάλεις "όσες θέλεις"..
> 
> Το ζήτημα είναι απλά πόσες θα της βάλουν από τους σωλήνες που βάλανε στον δρόμο..


Αναμονή στην είσοδο από το 2019 έχω.  :Razz:  

Ρε σεις άσχετο, αλλά η cosmote δίνει 100αρα FTTH στα 36.9€ τον μηνα. Με το κουπόνι 50% δεν εχουμε; Πώς γίνεται να λένε με κουπόνι 28.9€;

----------


## Iris07

Λογικά τις τιμές της Cosmote για FTTH θα τις δεις από το sfbb πόσο πάνε..  :Thinking: 

Στο site πάντως μία τιμή έχουν..
δεν την ξεχωρίζουν όπςω κάνουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι..

----------


## nplatis

> Ρε σεις άσχετο, αλλά η cosmote δίνει 100αρα FTTH στα 36.9€ τον μηνα. Με το κουπόνι 50% δεν εχουμε; Πώς γίνεται να λένε με κουπόνι 28.9€;


https://sfbb.gr/Info.html

7. Ποιο είναι το ύψος της επιδότησης;

To SFBB κουπόνι έχει συνολική οικονομική αξία που καλύπτει τις ακόλουθες παροχές:
 - Διαδικτυακή σύνδεση υπερυψηλής ταχύτητας που επιδοτείται με 13€/μήνα, για μέγιστο διάστημα 24 μηνών
 - Εφάπαξ κόστος σύνδεσης που επιδοτείται με 48€

----------


## hellisgr

> Αναμονή στην είσοδο από το 2019 έχω.  
> 
> Ρε σεις άσχετο, αλλά η cosmote δίνει 100αρα FTTH στα 36.9€ τον μηνα. Με το κουπόνι 50% δεν εχουμε; Πώς γίνεται να λένε με κουπόνι 28.9€;


To κουπόνι είναι 13€ το μήνα και 48€ στο εφάπαξ της εγκατάστασης.

Η σελίδα με τα προγράμματα SFBB είναι άλλη
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/sfbb_plans.html

----------


## AlexT544

ΕΔΩΣΕ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ Η WIND FTTH

----------


## introscan

Καλησπέρα σας , είχα κάνει και εγώ εγγραφή και περίμενα ενημέρωση για το ποτε θα υπάρξουν διαθέσιμες προσφορές . Ήρθε σήμερα ένα email που με ενημερώνει ότι πλέον υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες προσφορές από wind και ΟΤΕ . Ελα ομως που έχω εδώ και ένα μήνα Vodafone . Γιατί η Vodafone δεν έχει προσφορές ; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανοίξουν αργότερα ή μπορεί και όχι ;

----------


## AlexT544

Όχι η VODAFONE δεν αγοράζει χονδρική FTTH από άλλους παροχους

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλά νομίζω αν κοιτάξεις ρο συμβόλαιο αν φύγεις τους πρώτους 4 μήνες θα πληρώσεις λιγότερα αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## MrGoose

Απ ότι θυμάμαι εγώ από την cosmote, τον 3ο μήνα είναι που είναι μικρότερη ή ρήτρα

----------


## Very4n

Εκανα και εγω ετηση σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι αν ειμαι μονος στην πολυκατοικία θελει περίπου 2 μηνες για να φτιαξουν τα εργα αλλιως αν ειναι και αλλος ενας θελει εναν μηνα. Απλα η τιμή δεν εχει αλλάξει ακομα στο συμβόλαιο λογικα θα πρεπει να περασουν το κουπόνι.

----------


## endcer

Καλα νταξει η Nova ειναι εντελως για τον **** . 

Εχει περασει ενας μηνας σχεδον απο τοτε που αλλαξε η καμπινα και ενω μου δινουν ολοι διαθεσιμοτητα για 100mbps μονο η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια κοιμαται του καλου καιρου και δινει adsl ...

----------


## AlexT544

Τόσο στο έδωσαν εμένα μου το δώσανε 37.9 με το κουπόνι

----------


## Yuto

Σήμερα που ενεργοποίησε τα FTTH η wind ήταν και η μέρα που έχασα τα μαλλιά του κεφαλιού μου αφού επιβεβαιώθηκε ο φόβος μου ότι απλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο για τον δικό μου αριθμό της οδού ενώ είναι κανονικά διαθέσιμο στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία. Απλός περιμένω μπας και φιλοτιμηθεί ο ΟΤΕ και ενεργοποιήσει το vdsl. Έχω βαρεθεί να κλαίγομαι για αυτό το θέμα, αλλά εν ετει 2022 να μας έχουν με 24αρα είναι έγκλημα.

----------


## Very4n

43.90 με το κουπόνι βγαίνει εμενα

----------


## AlexT544

Τηλεφωνικά την έκανες???

----------


## MrGoose

> Εκανα και εγω ετηση σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι αν ειμαι μονος στην πολυκατοικία θελει περίπου 2 μηνες για να φτιαξουν τα εργα αλλιως αν ειναι και αλλος ενας θελει εναν μηνα. Απλα η τιμή δεν εχει αλλάξει ακομα στο συμβόλαιο λογικα θα πρεπει να περασουν το κουπόνι.


Το κουπόνι ειναι στα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης, εκεί που λέει το τηλέφωνο σου και άλλες πληροφορίες της γραμμής

----------


## Very4n

Ναι...

- - - Updated - - -

Ναι το ξερω τους το έστειλα και σε μαιλ

----------


## SPYRUSS

Σε εμένα καμμία διαθεσιμότητα η WIND ακόμα.

----------


## AlexT544

ΕΙΣΑΙ σε διπλο νουμερο η μονο πχ εισαι σε νουμερο 81-83 η σκετο 89

----------


## Very4n

> ΕΙΣΑΙ σε διπλο νουμερο η μονο πχ εισαι σε νουμερο 81-83 η σκετο 89


Αν λες για μενα σε διπλό.

----------


## Iris07

> Σήμερα που ενεργοποίησε τα FTTH η wind ήταν και η μέρα που έχασα τα μαλλιά του κεφαλιού μου αφού επιβεβαιώθηκε ο φόβος μου ότι απλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο για τον δικό μου αριθμό της οδού ενώ είναι κανονικά διαθέσιμο στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία. Απλός περιμένω μπας και φιλοτιμηθεί ο ΟΤΕ και ενεργοποιήσει το vdsl. Έχω βαρεθεί να κλαίγομαι για αυτό το θέμα, αλλά εν ετει 2022 να μας έχουν με 24αρα είναι έγκλημα.


Αφού σου είπα ότι το καφάο σου είναι για VDSL..

Κανονικά την Wind περιμένεις να δώσει το Ok..

----------


## AlexT544

Λεω για τον SPYRUSS διοτι και εγω που ειμαι σε διπλο νουμερο οταν βαζω το ενα απο τα δυο στα σαιτ της wind λεει δεν υπαρχει 50,100,200

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Λεω για τον SPYRUSS διοτι και εγω που ειμαι σε διπλο νουμερο οταν βαζω το ενα απο τα δυο στα σαιτ της wind λεει δεν υπαρχει 50,100,200


Εννοείς τη διεύθυνση; Είμαι στο ζυγό αλλά μονό νούμερο.

- - - Updated - - -

Θέλω να πώ ότι το νούμερο είναι ζυγό και μόνο του, δηλ δεν είναι διπλό. Δεν μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ούτε με το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου αλλά ούτε και με τη διεύθυνση. Ο ΟΤΕ απ την άλλη βγάζει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα, οπότε φταίει η WIND.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Εκανα και εγω ετηση σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι αν ειμαι μονος στην πολυκατοικία θελει περίπου 2 μηνες για να φτιαξουν τα εργα αλλιως αν ειναι και αλλος ενας θελει εναν μηνα. Απλα η τιμή δεν εχει αλλάξει ακομα στο συμβόλαιο λογικα θα πρεπει να περασουν το κουπόνι.


Συγνώμη...

Γράφει ότι θα σου βάλουν οπτικό κατανεμητή (GPON) αλλά πάνω λέει "ταχύτητα *ΕΩΣ* 200";;;

Τι φάση; η οπτική δεν έχει εγγυημένη ταχύτητα υποτίθεται ή εγώ έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος από την εικόνα;

----------


## AlexT544

Προφανώς είναι αυτοματοποιημενο κειμενο για όλα τα πακετα

----------


## LagSpike

Όχι δεν είναι αυτοματοποιημένο, το εως 24,50,100,200 αναφέρεται παντού για τον λόγο ότι κάποιες φορές λόγω φόρτου στο δίκτυο (το λεγόμενο congestion) ο συγχρονισμός σου μπορεί να είναι 200 αλλά η ταχύτητα να είναι π.χ. 32Mbps στο download

Γι' αυτό και τα ψιλά γράμματα στην εγγύηση ταχύτητας που σου λένε σε αυτά τα πακέτα, αναφέρονται στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και όχι στην ταχύτητα λόγω υστέρησης δικτύου.
Έτσι νομικά είναι κομπλέ.
Καλό ???

----------


## DoSMaN

> Όχι δεν είναι αυτοματοποιημένο, το εως 24,50,100,200 αναφέρεται παντού για τον λόγο ότι κάποιες φορές λόγω φόρτου στο δίκτυο (το λεγόμενο congestion) ο συγχρονισμός σου μπορεί να είναι 200 αλλά η ταχύτητα να είναι π.χ. 32Mbps στο download
> 
> Γι' αυτό και τα ψιλά γράμματα στην εγγύηση ταχύτητας που σου λένε σε αυτά τα πακέτα, αναφέρονται στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και όχι στην ταχύτητα λόγω υστέρησης δικτύου.
> Έτσι νομικά είναι κομπλέ.
> Καλό ???


Για τις vDSL να το καταλάβω, αλλά η οπτική ίνα δεν έχει συγχρονισμό.

Παλιότερα είχε αναφερθεί ότι μπαίνει κάποιο προφίλ νομίζω γισ τον ορισμό της μέγιστης ταχύτητας.

Γιαυτό και λένε ότι η οπτική έχει εγγυημένη ταχύτητα και όχι το ΕΩΣ που έχουν οι άλλες τεχνολογίες...

----------


## LagSpike

οντως μπαινει καποιο προφιλ για να θετει το μεγιστο που μπορει να πιασει η γραμμη και οντως εχει εγγυημενη ταχυτητα (ειται σε εξοπλισμο πανω στο core network ειτε ως provisioning απο συστημα που "μιλαει" με το core network)

Πες όμως για παράδειγμα ότι το backbone εχει 10Gbit ταχύτητα, αν σε ωρα αιχμής ολοι μαζί  ξεκινήσουμε να κάνουμε εντονη χρηση (βλεπε παραδειγμα στις αρχες της τηλεεργασιας και της τηλεκπαιδευσης λογο covid), σε αυτο το διαστημα θα εχουμε ο καθενας μας πολύ πολύ χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από το 200, καθώς μας περιορίζει το bandwidth του backbone. Αυτο το φαινομενο ονομαζεται congestion και εκει μπαινουν μηχανισμοι Quality of service ωστε να δωσουν τα μεγιστα σε εταιρικους πελατες και υστερα προσπαθησουν να διαμοιρασουν ομοιομορφα τον φορτο ωστε να εχουμε την ισαξια απωλεια εως οτου σταματησει η εντονη ζητηση

----------


## Yuto

Ναι το θυμάμαι, απλά είναι γελοίο να έχει ο απέναντι και όχι εγώ. Εν πέσει περιπτώσει περίμενα 6 χρόνια, οι ΙΣΩΣ 2 μήνες θα με πειράξουν;

----------


## Mormnak

Ελπίζω να με πάρει και εμένα ο ΟΤΕς ενα τηλεφωνάκι για μια αναβαθμισούλα..  :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## Codehack

Ρε μάγκες με την οδό Δράμας ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να παίζει και είναι σχεδόν ολόκληρη pending;

----------


## SPYRUSS

Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται πιό σοβαρό από ότι αρχικά. Η WIND εδώ και 2 μέρες τηλεφωνικά μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην οπτική. Οι καμπίνες οπτικής στην Ελλησπόντου Δράμας και τριγύρω δεν έχουν νούμερο (οι άλλες που έχουν περαστεί  στο χάρτη ψηλά στη Ρόδου έχουν :Wink: . Μάλλον βιάστηκαν να δώσουν ετοιμότητα και πρέπει να περιμένουμε.

- - - Updated - - -

Τα κουπόνια λήγουν το Μάρτιο του 2022.Έχουν δώσει παράταση ή τα χάνουμε;

----------


## AlexT544

Ξανα δοκίμασες σήμερα μηπως και έδωσε
Εγω τι να πω που εχω κανει το αίτημα και υπαρχει συστημικό λάθος με μια υπηρεσία που δεν ζήτησα ποτε και μπλοκάρει ρην παραγγελια οπτικών ινων
2 μέρες τωρα η απαντηση ειναι ιδια
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΣΑΣ. ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΤΕΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ

----------


## Iris07

> Τα κουπόνια λήγουν το Μάρτιο του 2022.Έχουν δώσει παράταση ή τα χάνουμε;


Θα δώσουν παράταση είπαν..

----------


## MrGoose

> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΣΑΣ. ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΤΕΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ


Μία τυπική μέρα σε Call center παρόχου τηλεπικοινωνιών.
"έχω καταχωρήσει το αίτημα σας, κι εντός των επόμενων τριών εργασίμων ημερών θα έχετε ενημέρωση"

----------


## AlexT544

Τους ξανα πήρα μολις και ο άνθρωπος κοιτούσε αυτο με την υπηρεσία αλερτ σαν χαζός και οταν πατούσε ακύρωση του έβγαζε ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΘΕΙ Και μου ειπε οτι πιστεύει οτι μεχρι την Δευτερα θα εχει λυθεί

----------


## Πάνος21

Έκανα αίτηση για την οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα.
Η αίτηση ακόμα δεν μπορούσε να προχωρήσει μέσα στο σύστημα και θα το κοιτάξουν σε 3 εργάσιμες το αρμόδιο τμήμα τους. 2 μήνες θέλουν αν δεν έχει βάλει κανείς άλλος ίνα στην πολυκατοικία. Ζήτησαν και το τηλεφωνο του διαχειριστή. Είμαι cosmote όμως στην wind δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα για οπτικη ινα ακόμα/ Είμαι στην καμπίνα 137. Έχω αναμονή κάτω στην πολυκατοικία για οπτική ίνα.
Ξέρουμε η καμπίνα μου πότε πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθει?

----------


## AlexT544

> Έκανα αίτηση για την οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα.
> Η αίτηση ακόμα δεν μπορούσε να προχωρήσει μέσα στο σύστημα και θα το κοιτάξουν σε 3 εργάσιμες το αρμόδιο τμήμα τους. 2 μήνες θέλουν αν δεν έχει βάλει κανείς άλλος ίνα στην πολυκατοικία. Ζήτησαν και το τηλεφωνο του διαχειριστή. Είμαι cosmote όμως στην wind δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα για οπτικη ινα ακόμα/ Είμαι στην καμπίνα 137. Έχω αναμονή κάτω στην πολυκατοικία για οπτική ίνα.
> Ξέρουμε η καμπίνα μου πότε πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθει?


Έπεσες και εσυ σε συστημικό λάθος εεεε?

----------


## Iris07

> Τους ξανα πήρα μολις και ο άνθρωπος κοιτούσε αυτο με την υπηρεσία αλερτ σαν χαζός και οταν πατούσε ακύρωση του έβγαζε ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΘΕΙ Και μου ειπε οτι πιστεύει οτι μεχρι την Δευτερα θα εχει λυθεί


Κουφό!
Είναι μη σου τύχει..

----------


## AlexT544

ασε με ειμαι να σκασω

- - - Updated - - -

Και συνεχίζουν να μου απαντάνε το ίδιο 
Τι απειλές για φορητότητα τι απειλές για καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στον συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή
Τιποτα αυτοι

----------


## Iris07

Μα τι πάθανε και αυτοί!!

- Λυπούμαστε.. μόνο με Format του Server μας, μπορεί να λυθεί το ζήτημα σου..  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Τους εχω πει αν μπορουν να σβήσουν την γραμμή απο το σύστημα τους τιποτα
Μου φαινεται οτι το σύστημα τους εχει καποια bugs τα οποία αν γίνουν ΟΤΕ κολλάει ολη η αίτηση

- - - Updated - - -

Τελος παντων 
Πως τα βλεπετε τα στατιστικα μου 
Αυτα ειναι χωρις tweak

Αν κανω το tweak θα ανεβω??

----------


## Very4n

> Τους εχω πει αν μπορουν να σβήσουν την γραμμή απο το σύστημα τους τιποτα
> Μου φαινεται οτι το σύστημα τους εχει καποια bugs τα οποία αν γίνουν ΟΤΕ κολλάει ολη η αίτηση
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τελος παντων 
> Πως τα βλεπετε τα στατιστικα μου 
> Αυτα ειναι χωρις tweak
> 
> Αν κανω το tweak θα ανεβω??


3-4mb λογικα θα ανέβεις επειδή εχω παρόμοια στατιστικά βάλτο -30

----------


## MrGoose

> ασε με ειμαι να σκασω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και συνεχίζουν να μου απαντάνε το ίδιο 
> Τι απειλές για φορητότητα τι απειλές για καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στον συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή
> Τιποτα αυτοι


Να ξέρεις ότι εφόσον υπάρχει τι συστημικό λάθος και δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν την αναβάθμιση, ούτε να φύγεις μπορείς. Γιατί καταχωρείται κατάργηση στο δικό τους σύστημα όταν γίνεται φορητοτητα. Οπότε είσαι παγιδευμένος στο adsl ψηλέ μου, μέχρι να κλιμακωθεί περεταιρω το συστημικό και να επιλυθεί του χρόνου (με τη μαλάκια που τους δέρνει)

----------


## AlexT544

Άρα περιμένω μέχρι την Τριτη και μετά ξαναπαίρνω και ξαναχεχεζω

----------


## MrGoose

Ναι, αναμονή μόνο

----------


## AlexT544

Μόλις με πήραν από 13888 να μου πουν ότι τελικά θα κάνουνε κατάργηση και επανενεργοποιηση της γραμμής μου γαι να σβηστουν ολα τα αιτηματα διοτι το τμημα ΙΤ λεει οτι δεν καταφεραν να σβησουν την παλια αιτησηκαι θα φτιαχτεί Τρίτη βράδυ
Αντε να δουμεεεε

----------


## MrGoose

Στον ΟΤΕ είσαι τελικά, ή στη wind;

BTW, ναι, γίνεται εικονικά κατάργηση κι ενεργοποίηση εκ νέου, για να έχεις υπηρεσίες. Μέχρι την αναβάθμιση, για να μην περιμένεις 2 μήνες χωρίς τίποτα που θα χρειαστούν για να γίνουν τα έργα.

----------


## AlexT544

Στον ΟΤΕ ειμαι

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Στον ΟΤΕ ειμαι


Δεν είσαι στον ΟΤΕ, στη Ζώνη του Λυκόφωτος είσαι!!! :Razz:   Μεταξύ WIND OTE, ADSL, VDSL και οπτικής. :Sad:  
Πέρα από τη πλάκα είσαι οδηγός για όλους εδω μέσα για το τι θα γίνει με τις οπτικές του Λόφου Σκουζέ.

----------


## AlexT544

oh yesssssssssssssss

----------


## MrGoose

Ααααααγόρι μου. Καλορίζικη να είναι.
Επίσης, σε όποιον βλέπει το τέλος αποδέσμευσης (ρήτρα) στον ΟΤΕ αλλάζει ανά μήνα.

----------


## AlexT544

Ευχαριστώ πολύ
Σήμερα το πρωί πάντως τους σκυλοβρισα και μετά από 2 ώρες μου έστειλαν τα συμβόλαια

----------


## Iris07

Μπράβο.. καλορίζικη!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Το T/P GPON HUAWEI.. αυτό δίνει η Cosmote.. ?
ή έχει και άλλη μάρκα ?  :Thinking:

----------


## AlexT544

Μολις με πηραν να μου πουν οτι την παρασκευη θα ερθουν οι εξολπισμοi speedport smart + huawei ont  HUAWEI
HG8010H

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπράβο.. καλορίζικη! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> TP GPON αυτό δίνει η Cosmote..
> ή έχει και άλλη μάρκα ?


Δινει το huawei το nokia και ενα αλλο κινεζικο

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ωραία!

Ρωτάω, γιατί το Fritz!Box μου δουλεύει πολύ ωραία με το Huawei DSLAM της Wind!  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Αρα θα δουλευει  kala και το δικο μου το 7530 με το huawei ont

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ααααααγόρι μου. Καλορίζικη να είναι.
> Επίσης, σε όποιον βλέπει το τέλος αποδέσμευσης (ρήτρα) στον ΟΤΕ αλλάζει ανά μήνα.


Σε όλους τους παρόχους δεν είναι κλιμακούμενη η ρήτρα;

- - - Updated - - -




> Αρα θα δουλευει  kala και το δικο μου το 7530 με το huawei ont


Καλορίζικη η γραμμή... 
Όσο για το άλλο διαφορετική υλοποίηση αλλά μάλλον θα παίξει καλά μιας και υποστηρίζονται από τον ΟΤΕ τα φριτζ.. 

*Θύμισε μου, μονοκατοικία η πολυκατοικία; Αν είναι το δεύτερο πως τα κατάφερες; Ίσως να τα έχεις γράψει, αλλά για να μη ψάχνω..

----------


## AlexT544

Πολυκατοικία 
Τι εννοεις πως το κατάφερα??

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Πολυκατοικία 
> Τι εννοεις πως το κατάφερα??


Να πάρεις έγκριση από ενοίκους, να βάλεις εγκατάσταση για οπτικη κλπ. Νομίζω πλέον αυτό θα μας απασχολήσει. Τουλάχιστον εγώ περιμένω να περάσουν 1-2 μήνες, να δω εμπειρίες και μετά να βάλω

----------


## AlexT544

Ξέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι θέλουν 
Επίσης η εταιρεία διαχείρισης δήλωσε εμενα ως εκρποσωπο της πολυκατοικίας για τα έργα διότι η εταιρεία δεν θα μπορεί να παρευρεθεί όταν θα γίνουν τα έργα
Η ιδιοκτήτρια μου δεν έχει κανένα θέμα 
ΟΠΟΤΕ πιστεύω ότι είμαι κομπλέ με το θέμα υπογραφων κλπ

----------


## Esco

Εμενα παντως οταν μιλησα με τον οτε για την εγκατασταση και τους ρωτησα την διαδικασια με ρωτησαν απλα αν υπαρχει διαχειριστης τους ειπα πως δεν υπαρχει και μου ειπαν απλα πως οι τεχνικοι θα καλουν εμενα για τα ραντεβου για την εργασια ουτε μου παν οτι θα χρειαστουν υπογραφες ουτε να ρωτησω καποιον απο τη πολυκατοικια για να μην υπαρχει προβλημα  :Thinking:

----------


## Marios74

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, απόψε πηγα στο καταστημα Wind της γειτονιάς μας και έκανα αιτηση για FTTH! 200αρα στην τιμή της 100αρας προμο που τρέχει για υπάρχοντες πελάτες WIND όπως μου είπε ο υπευθυνος. Μου ζητησε το τηλ του διαχειριστή και μου ειπε σε 4-6 εβδομάδες. Εκτος και αν μαζευτουμε περισσοτεροι στην ιδια πολυκατοικία οποτε θα συντομευσει ο χρονος... Ενημέρωσα ήδη τους υπολοιπους "μαζεψα" 500 +1 χιλιοστα, ο διαχειριστης φυσικα και θέλει ... και αμεσα θα εχουμε  άλλες 3 αιτησεις μια cosmote και 2 wind.... 
Για να δουμε....  ανυπομωνω να αλλαξω τα στοιχεια συνδεσης μου στο προφιλ μου....  :Razz:

----------


## SPYRUSS

Marios74 σε ποιό κατάστημα πήγες; Μπας και το προσπαθήσω και εγώ και γίνει το θαύμα.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία η πλειοψηφία (500+1) για να γίνουν τα έργα. Αρκεί ένας ιδιοκτήτης.

----------


## panos7

Και από το τηλ ισχύει η προσφορά. 
Συμφωνήσαμε και εμείς σήμερα να προχωρήσουμε. 
Απλά θέλει 45-60 μέρες για να ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση

----------


## Marios74

> Marios74 σε ποιό κατάστημα πήγες; Μπας και το προσπαθήσω και εγώ και γίνει το θαύμα.
> 
> Δυρραχίου 1! Και πολυ φιλικός ο Δημήτρης εκεί. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία η πλειοψηφία (500+1) για να γίνουν τα έργα. Αρκεί ένας ιδιοκτήτης.


Το ξέρω αλλά για να μην αρχίσουν οι γκρινιες (βλεπε παλιοτερα post εδω...) τους ξεσηκωσα να κινηθούν γρήγορα...  μπας και μειωθει και ο χρόνος εγκαταστασης άλλο ένας και άλλο 5-6 στην ιδια πολυκατοικία....

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Το ξέρω αλλά για να μην αρχίσουν οι γκρινιες (βλεπε παλιοτερα post εδω...) τους ξεσηκωσα να κινηθούν γρήγορα...  μπας και μειωθει και ο χρόνος εγκαταστασης άλλο ένας και άλλο 5-6 στην ιδια πολυκατοικία....


Ευχαριστώ Μάριε. Θα το προσπαθήσω, και 200άρα εε; Όταν τελειώσει η επιδότηση να δούμε πως θα πάω από την Ferrari στο Fiatάκι, βέβαια θα έχουμε την επιλογή της οπτικής και ελπίζω να μην κάνει 50€ το μήνα γιατί είναι ακριβό.

- - - Updated - - -

Πήγα στο μαγαζί και συνάντησα τον Δημήτρη, όντως εξυπηρετικότατος, τον ήξερα από παλιά και το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι έκανα μεγάλη μλκία :Thumb down:  :No no:  που έκανα την αίτηση τηλεφωνικά,για γρηγορότερα. Ισχύει WIND+Σεπόλια=Δημήτρης.
Η προσφορά για την 200άρα είναι ενεργή μου είπε, αλλά τιμή δεν ρώτησα. Πάντως άμα μάθουμε σε αυτή θα μας κακοφανεί όταν ακριβύνει. 
Ακόμα όμως η καμπίνα μου (Ελλησπόντου-Γαρδικίου) δεν είναι διαθέσιμη, μου είπε από μέρα σε μέρα θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες. 
Θα μου πεί αύριο νεώτερα. Αναμένουμε. 
Από προχθές τα έργα στη Δωδώνης ολοκληρώθηκαν.

- - - Updated - - -

Διευκρινίζω την αίτηση για VDSL, όχι για οπτική.

----------


## DoSMaN

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι από σήμερα και σε 2 χρόνια οι τιμές θα έχουν πέσει θέλοντας και μη διαφορετικά θα βλέπουν όλοι να διακόπτουν τα πακέτα τους ή να τα υποβαθμίζουν και ίσως ως "εικόνα" να μην αρέσει στο κράτος και να επιβάλει το ίδιο μειώσεις ή έστω ένα ταβάνι...

Δεν νομίζω δηλαδή ότι η 200άρα από πχ 40€ που μπορεί να είναι με το κουπόνι να πάει στα 60€ αλλά μπορεί να παραμείνει έτσι ή να πάει το πολύ 45€. (τυχαίες τιμές...)

----------


## MrGoose

Στον ΟΤΕ τα 200 mbps είναι στα 57,90€. Με κουπόνι πάει 44,90€.

- - - Updated - - -

Άρα σε άλλο παροχο, ίσως να είναι πιο φθηνο

----------


## AlexT544

στα 38,9 ειναι στον ΟΤΕ εγω τοσο το εκλεισα

στην τιμη που βλεπεις ειναι -1 ευρω λογω του εebill

----------


## Mormnak

> στα 38,9 ειναι στον ΟΤΕ εγω τοσο το εκλεισα
> 
> στην τιμη που βλεπεις ειναι -1 ευρω λογω του εebill


Σωστά  52,90-13ευρώ SFBB κουπόνι ...-1 ευρώ το ebill....= 38,90 :One thumb up:

----------


## MrGoose

> στα 38,9 ειναι στον ΟΤΕ εγω τοσο το εκλεισα
> 
> στην τιμη που βλεπεις ειναι -1 ευρω λογω του εebill


Όταν ήμουν εγώ στον ΟΤΕ ήταν 57,90 τα 200 και 47,90 τα 100.
Ευτυχως που το έβγαλαν το ίδιο πακέτο με 5 € κάτω.

----------


## ivamvako

το 38,9 απο ΟΤΕ με τι αλλες παροχες ειναι? Εννοω απο χρονο ομιλιας

----------


## DoSMaN

> το 38,9 απο ΟΤΕ με τι αλλες παροχες ειναι? Εννοω απο χρονο ομιλιας


Ό,τι βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία είναι και οι παροχές.
Δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχουν άλλα...

----------


## Marios74

> Ευχαριστώ Μάριε. Θα το προσπαθήσω, και 200άρα εε; Όταν τελειώσει η επιδότηση να δούμε πως θα πάω από την Ferrari στο Fiatάκι, βέβαια θα έχουμε την επιλογή της οπτικής και ελπίζω να μην κάνει 50€ το μήνα γιατί είναι ακριβό.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πήγα στο μαγαζί και συνάντησα τον Δημήτρη, όντως εξυπηρετικότατος, τον ήξερα από παλιά και το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι έκανα μεγάλη μλκία που έκανα την αίτηση τηλεφωνικά,για γρηγορότερα. Ισχύει WIND+Σεπόλια=Δημήτρης.
> Η προσφορά για την 200άρα είναι ενεργή μου είπε, αλλά τιμή δεν ρώτησα. Πάντως άμα μάθουμε σε αυτή θα μας κακοφανεί όταν ακριβύνει. 
> Ακόμα όμως η καμπίνα μου (Ελλησπόντου-Γαρδικίου) δεν είναι διαθέσιμη, μου είπε από μέρα σε μέρα θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες. 
> Θα μου πεί αύριο νεώτερα. Αναμένουμε. 
> Από προχθές τα έργα στη Δωδώνης ολοκληρώθηκαν.
> ...


Η επιδότηση ομως ειναι μονο για FTTH... Εχεις την δυνατοτητα και για τα 2? Αν ναι βαλε από τωρα FTTH να ησυχασεις.... 
"Πάντως άμα μάθουμε σε αυτή θα μας κακοφανεί όταν ακριβύνει"
Δεν προκειτε... σε δυο χρονια θα πεσουν και οι τιμες....  και θα μπορουν να δωσουν όλοι οι παροχοι πια.... οποτε ανταγωνισμός. 
Γενικά καλό ειναι από αποψη προσφορων να πηγαινεις στον πάροχο που εχει αναλαβει το κεντρο που ανηκεις (wind για εμας). Και ειναι απλό το γιατί. Η Wind για τους υπόλοιπους στον Κολωνο ειναι χονδρέμπορας άρα μπορει να δωσει μικρό περιθωριο κέρδους στους άλλους.... και αυτη να εχει την καλυτερη τιμή... και πάντα τα καταστήματα έχουν καλυτερο περιθωριο προκειμενου να "γραψουν" στοχους....  
Όσο για το: Ισχύει WIND+Σεπόλια=Δημήτρης   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Η επιδότηση ομως ειναι μονο για FTTH... Εχεις την δυνατοτητα και για τα 2? Αν ναι βαλε από τωρα FTTH να ησυχασεις.... 
> "Πάντως άμα μάθουμε σε αυτή θα μας κακοφανεί όταν ακριβύνει"
> Δεν προκειτε... σε δυο χρονια θα πεσουν και οι τιμες....  και θα μπορουν να δωσουν όλοι οι παροχοι πια.... οποτε ανταγωνισμός. 
> Γενικά καλό ειναι από αποψη προσφορων να πηγαινεις στον πάροχο που εχει αναλαβει το κεντρο που ανηκεις (wind για εμας). Και ειναι απλό το γιατί. Η Wind για τους υπόλοιπους στον Κολωνο ειναι χονδρέμπορας άρα μπορει να δωσει μικρό περιθωριο κέρδους στους άλλους.... και αυτη να εχει την καλυτερη τιμή... και πάντα τα καταστήματα έχουν καλυτερο περιθωριο προκειμενου να "γραψουν" στοχους....  
> Όσο για το: Ισχύει WIND+Σεπόλια=Δημήτρης


Το γνωρίζω ότι η επιδότηση είναι για FFTH (οπτική για το σπίτι). Σίγουρα θα βάλω οπτική, μόνο όμως με την επιδότηση, αλλιώς μένω στο VDSL. Για να έχω και τις 2 γραμμές ενεργές, πρέπει να πέσει πολύ το κόστος γύρω στα 40-45 ευρώ και οι 2 σε κανένα συνδυαστικό πακέτο. Θα με ενδιέφερε γιατί έτσι έχεις εφεδρεία (backup - redundancy) στο διαδίκτυο. Για το τηλέφωνο έχουμε εφεδρεία τα κινητά. Όσο για το τελευταίο επιδιώκω στις επαφές με μεγάλες εταιρείες, να μιλάω και να διεκπεραιώνει την υπόθεσή μου  ένα άτομο.

----------


## nplatis

> Θα με ενδιέφερε γιατί έτσι έχεις εφεδρεία (backup - redundancy) στο διαδίκτυο.


Για μια έκτακτη ανάγκη, και με το κινητό κάνεις δουλειά για internet. Άσε που σε περίπτωση διακοπής της σταθερής, αν έχεις κινητό στον ίδιο πάροχο, σου δίνει εύκολα απεριόριστα data μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Για μια έκτακτη ανάγκη, και με το κινητό κάνεις δουλειά για internet. Άσε που σε περίπτωση διακοπής της σταθερής, αν έχεις κινητό στον ίδιο πάροχο, σου δίνει εύκολα απεριόριστα data μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.


Σωστό όταν κάηκε η είσοδος του ASUS, η WIND μου έδωσε απεριόριστα σε 4 κινητά. :One thumb up:  Έστειλε τεχνικό και μετά από 2 μέρες modem router(ADSL) καινούργιο, το οποίο εδώ και 1,5 μήνα που έβαλα VDSL και το ZYXEL, δεν το έχουν ζητήσει πίσω.
Πως φαίνεται ότι το ADSL παλιώνει. :Sorry: 
Και να φανταστείς δεν ήταν υπαιτιότητά τους.

----------


## LagSpike

Συνεργειο της Ζευξης ετοιμαζουν την βαση της καμπινας για το 336  :Clap:

----------


## MrGoose

> Συνεργειο της Ζευξης ετοιμαζουν την βαση της καμπινας για το 336


Αλήθεια;
Σε ποιο σημείο;
Εκεί που είναι τα καλώδια που περιμένουμε να φυτρώσει καμπίνα;

----------


## LagSpike

> Αλήθεια;
> Σε ποιο σημείο;
> Εκεί που είναι τα καλώδια που περιμένουμε να φυτρώσει καμπίνα;


YES!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MrGoose

> YES!!!


Άντε... Επιτέλους... Να δούμε κι εμείς το φως το αληθινό (pun not intended)

----------


## Iris07

Βγάλτε μία φώτο να δούμε!  :Cool:

----------


## p0rt

Τα καλώδια δίπλα στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ 336 στη γωνία Αλαμάνας και Αλεξανδρείας,  εκεί που περιμέναμε να μπει η καμπίνα, ξηλώθηκαν επιβεβαιώνοντας τις υποψίες ότι σκιτζήδες τα έβαλαν. 
Φωτό από το τσιμέντο που στρώθηκε για την καμπίνα.



de duplicate

----------


## MrGoose

> Τα καλώδια δίπλα στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ 336,  εκεί που περιμέναμε να μπει η καμπίνα, ξηλώθηκαν επιβεβαιώνοντας τις υποψίες ότι σκιτζήδες τα έβαλαν. 
> Φωτό από το τσιμέντο που στρώθηκε για την καμπίνα.
> 
> 
> 
> de duplicate


Τα καλώδια ήταν άκυρα λοιπόν σκέτα;

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν, εντάξει απίστευτο!!  :Laughing: 

Εγώ το έλεγα ότι εκεί που ήταν το καλώδιο, θα ήταν αδύνατο να ανοίγουν τα πλαινά πορτάκια που έχει η VDSL καμπίνα..
εμποδίζει το καφάο του OTE..

Και πάλι δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να κάτσει άνετα ένας τεχνικός να κάνει δουλειά από το πλάι..
αλλά ok τρώγεται τώρα..  :Cool: 

Απλά σκάψανε ή θα σκάψουν και θα περάσουν τα νέα καλώδια μέσα από αυτούς τους πιο χοντρούς κόκκινους σωλήνες που βάλανε..

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτοί πάνε μέχρι μπροστά στο κράσπεδο του πεζοδρομίου..
και μετά περνάνε από μέσα τους κίτρινους..



Πάντως θα ενωθεί πολύ εύκολα η καμπίνα με το καφάο του OTE δίπλα!  :Cool: 

Μιλάμε για το μικρότερο καλώδιο σύνδεσης VDSL με καφάο OTE ever!!  :Laughing:

----------


## MrGoose

> Μιλάμε για το μικρότερο καλώδιο σύνδεσης VDSL με καφάο OTE ever!!


Άρα και τη μικρότερη απώλεια, σωστά;

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως όπως το βλέπω, έχει χώρο αν δεις τη δεύτερη φωτογραφία Iris.

Φαντάσου οι 3 σωλήνες που είχε ξεκρέμαστοι, είναι εκεί που ακουμπάει η γωνίτσα του "προστατευτικού" το τσιμέντο.

----------


## Iris07

> Άρα και τη μικρότερη απώλεια, σωστά;


Σωστά!

----------


## Swishh

Φίλε iris να ρωτήσω.. όταν η καμπίνα σου πήρε νούμερο, στο excel, της είχε δοθεί ημ/νια ενεργοποίησης;

----------


## Iris07

Όχι.. είχε πάρει νούμερο 1 μήνα περίπου πριν πάρει ενεργοποίηση στην λίστα της Wind..

Αλλά έχω διαβάσει και για καμπίνα που είχε πάρει νούμερο 2 εβδομάδες, πριν την ενεργοποιήσει η Wind..

----------


## AlexT544

Την δυετρα θα ερθουν για αυτοψιθα

----------


## Swishh

> Όχι.. είχε πάρει νούμερο 1 μήνα περίπου πριν πάρει ενεργοποίηση στην λίστα της Wind..
> 
> Αλλά έχω διαβάσει και για καμπίνα που είχε πάρει νούμερο 2 εβδομάδες, πριν την ενεργοποιήσει η Wind..


Μακάρι να πέσω στην 2η περίπτωση τότε!! Αλλά εντάξει λίγο έμεινε ακόμα

----------


## Iris07

Πρέπει να δούμε τι θα λέει η νέα λίστα της Wind για τον Φεβρουάριο!  :Wink: 

Εάν θα έχουμε πάλι 2 ενεργοποιήσεις..
Τέλος Φεβρουαρίου και αρχές Μαρτίου..

Πιστεύω μέχρι τις 25 Φεβρουαρίου να την βρούνε τα παιδιά!

----------


## Giannis80x

Εμενα η καμπινα εχει παρει νουμερο πανω απο εναν χρονο και δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει.

----------


## Iris07

Θα ήταν τότε που έβαλε η Wind κάμποσες καμπίνες και μετά τα παράτησε τελείως τα έργα..
και μείνανε μισά..

Συνήθως παίρνει από 2 εβδομάδες έως 2 μήνες εάν προχωράει κανονικά η διαδικασία με τα έργα..

----------


## Giannis80x

Τι να σου πω.Εγω περιμενω την 144 πως και πως.

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Εμενα η καμπινα εχει παρει νουμερο πανω απο εναν χρονο και δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει.


Και Κορυδαλλό έχουν βάλει καμπίνα από 02/2021 (3 συγκεκριμένα).
Ήρθαν το καλοκαίρι κάναν τη σύνδεση μεταξύ παλιάς και καινούργιας,
αλλά δεν έχω δει να βάζουν ρεύμα ακόμα, ούτε ακούγεται κάτι.

Ενεργοποίηση λέει στο excel Q1/2022 και άλλοτε pending.

----------


## p0rt

Update: Στην δίπλα στην καμπίνα 332 του ΟΤΕ (Αλεξανδρείας και Αμπλιανης), πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο, δύο μέτρα πιο πέρα απο το σημείο που έσκαψαν την περασμένη εβδομάδα, έσκαψαν ξανά σήμερα. Αυτή τη φορά έβαλαν και χαρτάκια ότι  γίνονται "έργα ΟΤΕ". 
Χάσκουν λεπτά μαύρα καλώδια. Αποκλείεται να βάλουν καμπίνα εκεί. Υπάρχουν παράθυρα υπόγειου καταστήματος.

----------


## MrGoose

11/2 λέει θα γίνουν έργα. Σήμερα όμως είναι 11/2, κι έχουν αφήσει το σκαμα ανοιχτό. Μάλλον θα θέλουν να κάνουν καμιά αλλαγή σε καλώδιο που πάει στον κατανεμητή της συγκεκριμένης πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## Marios74

> Update: Στην δίπλα στην καμπίνα 332 του ΟΤΕ (Αλεξανδρείας και Αμπλιανης), πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο, δύο μέτρα πιο πέρα απο το σημείο που έσκαψαν την περασμένη εβδομάδα, έσκαψαν ξανά σήμερα. Αυτή τη φορά έβαλαν και χαρτάκια ότι  γίνονται "έργα ΟΤΕ". 
> Χάσκουν λεπτά μαύρα καλώδια. Αποκλείεται να βάλουν καμπίνα εκεί. Υπάρχουν παράθυρα υπόγειου καταστήματος.


99% αντικατασταση σάπιου τμηματος χαλκου...
Το εχω ζησει και εγω πριν καμια 2ετια.....

----------


## Giannis80x

Σημερα δουλευε αλλη εταιρεια και οχι η ζευξις γωνια Αστρους με Πυλου.
Τους ρωτησα και για την δικη μου την 144 και ειπαν ειναι τελειωμενη.
Ελα ντε ομως που διαθεσιμοτητα δεν δειχνει καμια εταιρεια.

----------


## Iris07

Και μένα λέγανε τελειωμένη κάτι μέρες πριν ακόμη πάρει νούμερο..  :Cool: 

Θα πάρει κάτι/κάμποσες μέρες ακόμη...
Η Wind θα αποφασίσει *πότε ακριβώς* θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα..

Και λογικά θα έχει και άλλες καμπίνες μαζί..

----------


## Giannis80x

Εμενα παντως νουμερο η καμπινα εχει παρει απο αρχες του 21.
Καλοκαιρι του 20 τοποθετηθηκε.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, απόψε πηγα στο καταστημα Wind της γειτονιάς μας και έκανα αιτηση για FTTH! 200αρα στην τιμή της 100αρας προμο που τρέχει για υπάρχοντες πελάτες WIND όπως μου είπε ο υπευθυνος. Μου ζητησε το τηλ του διαχειριστή και μου ειπε σε 4-6 εβδομάδες. Εκτος και αν μαζευτουμε περισσοτεροι στην ιδια πολυκατοικία οποτε θα συντομευσει ο χρονος... Ενημέρωσα ήδη τους υπολοιπους "μαζεψα" 500 +1 χιλιοστα, ο διαχειριστης φυσικα και θέλει ... και αμεσα θα εχουμε  άλλες 3 αιτησεις μια cosmote και 2 wind.... 
> Για να δουμε....  ανυπομωνω να αλλαξω τα στοιχεια συνδεσης μου στο προφιλ μου....


Αυτή η προσφορά υπάρχει και στο mywind.. Νόμιζα ότι είχαν κάνει λάθος.. Αλλά μάλλον όχι.. Τι να πω.. Καλή φάση αλλά μακάρι να ήταν τόσο εύκολο - απλό να ασχοληθεί κανείς με τα διαδικαστικά... Υπογραφές, διαχείριση, ένοικοι κλπ κλπ κλπ.. Σαν την ευκολία του vdsl πάντως τίποτα... 
Στο εξοχικό έχω κάλυψη ftth αλλά δεν βλέπω ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν άλλο από τους 22 που είμαστε.. Ο λόγος μάλλον είναι ότι α) είναι εξοχικά β) οι περισσότεροι είναι ηλικιωμένοι γ) τους είναι γενικά αδιάφορο... Τους αρκεί μια 24αρα εκεί να υπάρχει να γρατζουναει και δεν τρέχει κάστανο που λένε... Το κόβω να ξεκινάω εγώ τη διαδικασία και να είμαι ο μοναδικός που θα βάλει... Δεν ξέρω αλλά το όλο σκηνικό με αποθαρρύνει... Όπως έλεγα από τους 22 που είμαστε θέμα είναι να έχουμε οι 5 μόνο γραμμή... Τι να πω; Ο καιρός θα δείξει... 
Και η φάση είναι ότι παλιά ο ΟΤΕ έδινε 50αρα από το α.κ επειδή είμαι δίπλα και τώρα την σταμάτησε... Για να πας αναγκαστικά στην οπτική.. 
Έχω δίπλα μου οτετζη τεχνικό που δουλεύει και από το σπίτι... Τον ρώτησα αν ενδιαφέρεται... Η απάντηση; Η 24αρα τον καλύπτει... Μπέρδεμα το πράγμα...... Τελειώνει και το συμβόλαιο μου το καλοκαίρι και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω....

----------


## dimangelid

> Αυτή η προσφορά υπάρχει και στο mywind.. Νόμιζα ότι είχαν κάνει λάθος.. Αλλά μάλλον όχι.. Τι να πω.. Καλή φάση αλλά μακάρι να ήταν τόσο εύκολο - απλό να ασχοληθεί κανείς με τα διαδικαστικά... Υπογραφές, διαχείριση, ένοικοι κλπ κλπ κλπ.. Σαν την ευκολία του vdsl πάντως τίποτα... 
> Στο εξοχικό έχω κάλυψη ftth αλλά δεν βλέπω ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν άλλο από τους 22 που είμαστε.. Ο λόγος μάλλον είναι ότι α) είναι εξοχικά β) οι περισσότεροι είναι ηλικιωμένοι γ) τους είναι γενικά αδιάφορο... Τους αρκεί μια 24αρα εκεί να υπάρχει να γρατζουναει και δεν τρέχει κάστανο που λένε... Το κόβω να ξεκινάω εγώ τη διαδικασία και να είμαι ο μοναδικός που θα βάλει... Δεν ξέρω αλλά το όλο σκηνικό με αποθαρρύνει... Όπως έλεγα από τους 22 που είμαστε θέμα είναι να έχουμε οι 5 μόνο γραμμή... Τι να πω; Ο καιρός θα δείξει... 
> Και η φάση είναι ότι παλιά ο ΟΤΕ έδινε 50αρα από το α.κ επειδή είμαι δίπλα και τώρα την σταμάτησε... Για να πας αναγκαστικά στην οπτική.. 
> Έχω δίπλα μου οτετζη τεχνικό που δουλεύει και από το σπίτι... Τον ρώτησα αν ενδιαφέρεται... Η απάντηση; Η 24αρα τον καλύπτει... Μπέρδεμα το πράγμα...... Τελειώνει και το συμβόλαιο μου το καλοκαίρι και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω....


Και τι σε πειράζει τι κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι; Αν είσαι σε μονοκατοικία, κάνε ότι θέλεις εσύ, δικιά σου θα είναι η γραμμή.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και τι σε πειράζει τι κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι; Αν είσαι σε μονοκατοικία, κάνε ότι θέλεις εσύ, δικιά σου θα είναι η γραμμή.


Μακάρι να ήμουν σε μονοκατοικία... Αν ήμουν δε θα έγραφα όλο αυτό το κατεβατο..  :Smile:  
Πολυκατοικία γαρ....

----------


## MrGoose

> Μακάρι να ήμουν σε μονοκατοικία... Αν ήμουν δε θα έγραφα όλο αυτό το κατεβατο.. 
> Πολυκατοικία γαρ....


Αν είσαι σε πολυκατοικία και δοθεί το ok, δεν πα' να λέει η κυρά Σούλα από τον 3ο δεν θέλω, αυτό θα μπει.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης, μου απάντησε αυτοματοποιημένο της ΕΕΤΤ πριν από λίγο, ότι η Wind έχει προθεσμία μέχρι και τις 28/3 να απαντήσει για την καταγγελία.

----------


## GregoirX23

Δεν έχω όρεξη να κυνηγάω το διαχειριστή από πίσω.. Και μετά δεν έχω όρεξη να ξεκινήσω όλο αυτό το γαϊτανάκι καλωδίωσης της πολυκατοικίας μόνο κ μόνο εγώ... Οπότε.... Υγεία.. 
Ωραία θα ήταν μια 200αρα ftth στη τιμή της κατοσταρας αλλά μπροστά στο Γολγοθά των εργασιών και της τοποθέτησης της οπτικής.... Με βλέπω για το μπουστερ όταν τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο που έχω στην άνεμο τώρα.... Τι να κανουμε;

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν έχω όρεξη να κυνηγάω το διαχειριστή από πίσω.. Και μετά δεν έχω όρεξη να ξεκινήσω όλο αυτό το γαϊτανάκι καλωδίωσης της πολυκατοικίας μόνο κ μόνο εγώ... Οπότε.... Υγεία.. 
> Ωραία θα ήταν μια 200αρα ftth στη τιμή της κατοσταρας αλλά μπροστά στο Γολγοθά των εργασιών και της τοποθέτησης της οπτικής.... Με βλέπω για το μπουστερ όταν τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο που έχω στην άνεμο τώρα.... Τι να κανουμε;


Βάλε τώρα που υπάρχει η επιδότηση... Μετά θα θες να βάλεις και θα έχεις κόστος εγκατάστασης... Θα το μετανιώσεις αν δεν το κάνεις τώρα. Αν είσαι ιδιοκτήτης του διαμερίσματος και θες να βάλεις, δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί κανείς.

----------


## AlexT544

Α καλά και σε εμένα τώρα κου γράψανε ότι 28/03 θα μου απαντήσει η wind στην καταγγελία

----------


## GregoirX23

> Βάλε τώρα που υπάρχει η επιδότηση... Μετά θα θες να βάλεις και θα έχεις κόστος εγκατάστασης... Θα το μετανιώσεις αν δεν το κάνεις τώρα. Αν είσαι ιδιοκτήτης του διαμερίσματος και θες να βάλεις, δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί κανείς.


Ιδιοκτήτης είμαι.. 
Καταλαβαίνω τι λες.. Το έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ αυτό.. 
Η όλη διαδικασία είναι που με κάνει να το σκέφτομαι.. 
Όσο για το άλλο ναι, δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί κανείς αλλά ξεχνάμε ένα πράγμα.. Την υπογραφή του διαχειριστή.. 
Αν δεν θέλει ο ίδιος θα πρέπει να πάει σε συνέλευση το πράγμα και μετά ζήσε Μάη μου.. 
Είναι η όλη διαδικασία που είναι δύσκολη... 
Όσο για το κόστος εγκατάστασης άραγε θα χρεώνεται μετά; Αν είναι έτσι και το ζητάνε τότε κανείς δε θα βάζει.. 
Δεν ξέρω... Θα δούμε... 
Το ftth θέλει και αλλαγή στη διαρρύθμιση του setup του εξοπλισμού στο σπιτι..

----------


## dimangelid

> Ιδιοκτήτης είμαι.. 
> Καταλαβαίνω τι λες.. Το έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ αυτό.. 
> Η όλη διαδικασία είναι που με κάνει να το σκέφτομαι.. 
> Όσο για το άλλο ναι, δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί κανείς αλλά ξεχνάμε ένα πράγμα.. Την υπογραφή του διαχειριστή.. 
> Αν δεν θέλει ο ίδιος θα πρέπει να πάει σε συνέλευση το πράγμα και μετά ζήσε Μάη μου.. 
> Είναι η όλη διαδικασία που είναι δύσκολη... 
> Όσο για το κόστος εγκατάστασης άραγε θα χρεώνεται μετά; Αν είναι έτσι και το ζητάνε τότε κανείς δε θα βάζει.. 
> Δεν ξέρω... Θα δούμε... 
> Το ftth θέλει και αλλαγή στη διαρρύθμιση του setup του εξοπλισμού στο σπιτι..


Όλα γίνονται. Κάντο όσο υπάρχει επιδότηση. Μετά θα ξενοιάσεις για πολλά χρόνια από τέτοιες ιστορίες.

Δεν συγκρίνεται η οπτική ίνα με τον χαλκό (ακόμα και με τις ταχύτητες που δίνουν OTE/WIND/VODAFONE) , πόσο μάλλον με το booster που σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις που δουλεύει με 4G. Άσε που στο booster μπορεί να μην παίζει σωστά το port forwarding. Μην μπλέξεις για κανένα λόγο με οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με ασύρματο από την στιγμή που έχεις διαθεσιμότητα για οπτική.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Ρε παιδιά αφού είναι δωρεάν, γιατί να μην δεχτεί ένας διαχειριστής; Δεν είναι ότι θα γκρεμιστεί κανας τοίχος ή θα ανοίξουν μερεμετια κλπ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όλα γίνονται. Κάντο όσο υπάρχει επιδότηση. Μετά θα ξενοιάσεις για πολλά χρόνια από τέτοιες ιστορίες.
> 
> Δεν συγκρίνεται η οπτική ίνα με τον χαλκό (ακόμα και με τις ταχύτητες που δίνουν OTE/WIND/VODAFONE) , πόσο μάλλον με το booster που σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις που δουλεύει με 4G. Άσε που στο booster μπορεί να μην παίζει σωστά το port forwarding. Μην μπλέξεις για κανένα λόγο με οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με ασύρματο από την στιγμή που έχεις διαθεσιμότητα για οπτική.


Όλα αυτά υπό τον όρο ότι θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει κ το κουπόνι του sfbb.. Είναι και αυτό... 
Anyway, θα δείξει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε παιδιά αφού είναι δωρεάν, γιατί να μην δεχτεί ένας διαχειριστής; Δεν είναι ότι θα γκρεμιστεί κανας τοίχος ή θα ανοίξουν μερεμετια κλπ


Στις πολυκατοικίες υπάρχουν πολλά παράξενα και παράξενοι γενικότερα.... Είναι που να το πιάσεις και που να το αφήσεις... Άσε..

----------


## Kostinos

> Ρε παιδιά αφού είναι δωρεάν, γιατί να μην δεχτεί ένας διαχειριστής; Δεν είναι ότι θα γκρεμιστεί κανας τοίχος ή θα ανοίξουν μερεμετια κλπ


Είναι υποχρεωμένος να δεχθεί έστω κι ένας να θέλει, αν δεν δεχθεί προβλημά του...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είναι υποχρεωμένος να δεχθεί έστω κι ένας να θέλει, αν δεν δεχθεί προβλημά του...


Η υποχρέωση είναι κάτι το σχετικό νομίζω... 
Εφόσον ο ίδιος αρνηθεί να υπογράψει τότε το θέμα πάει στη συνέλευση και αν και εκεί αρνηθούν δεν ξέρω.. 
Λογικά μια απλή κοινοποίηση αρκεί αλλά έλα που οι πάροχοι θέλουν υπογραφή εκπροσώπου... 
Χωρίς να υπάρχουν οι σωστές προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα με τους άλλους ενοίκους.. 
*Μπορεί να μας την πουν γιατί το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί σε σχετικό νήμα..

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%AE/page3 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...4%CE%AE/page15

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic





> Είναι η όλη διαδικασία που είναι δύσκολη...


Χρονοβόρα ναι, δύσκολη με τίποτα. 
Και όπως λέει μια σοφή παροιμία, αν δεν σπάσεις αυγά, ομελέτα δεν τρως.

----------


## AlexT544

Και φυσικα επειδη δεν τελειωσαμε ακομα με τις βλακειες τους
Μπαινω την παρασκευη να δω το τρακινγκ και βλεπω αφιξη σε καταστημα ΠΥΛΑΙΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ]
Τηεφωνακι στο 13888 και μου ειπαν πως οντως εγινε λαθος και το πηγαν ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑΣ ** στην ΠΥΛΑΙΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ
Ειλικρινα εκει στα ΕΛΤΑ διαβαζουν ΤΚ η μπαααα??

----------


## MrGoose

Μπορεί από την αίτηση κι ολας να έγινε το λάθος. Εσύ έχεις πάρει κάποιο μυνημα που λέει που είναι η αποστολή;
Δηλαδή αν είναι χειμαρας στα σεπολια ή χειμαρας στη Θεσσαλονίκη;

----------


## AlexT544

οχι το ΟΝΤ σταλθηκε κανονικα στο πρακτορειο κολωνου
το ΣΜΑΡΤ για καπιο λογο πηγε θεσσλονικη

----------


## MrGoose

Υπέροχα... Άντε, και του χρόνου

----------


## GregoirX23

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Χρονοβόρα ναι, δύσκολη με τίποτα. 
> Και όπως λέει μια σοφή παροιμία, αν δεν σπάσεις αυγά, ομελέτα δεν τρως.


Σωστός....

----------


## AlexT544

Είδαμε που θα μπουν τα κουτιά.

Μου είπε πως είναι εργολάβος της wind

Υπέγραψα κάτι χαρτιά

Είπα πως είμαι εκπρόσωπος του διαχειριστή

Θα έρθουν σε δύο εβδομάδες περίπου

Την πρώτη ημέρα θα κάνουν την εγκατάσταση

Την δεύτερη θα κάνουν τεστ

----------


## Iris07

Καλή συνέχεια!  :Wink: 

Ααα καλά..  και σε μένα έγινε μπέρδεμα με τα ΕΛΤΑ και το ρούτερ της Cosmote! 
Κάτι για λάθος T.K μου είπε ο διανομέας! (μετά από καθυστέρηση παράδοσης..)
Ευτυχώς δεν πήγε σε άλλη πόλη..  :Cool: 

......

btw έχω κάποια νέα από Vodafone!
για όσους ενδιαφέρονται γι' αυτήν..

Τρέχουν πολύ καλές προσφορές για VDSL, ειδικά για ταλαιπωρημένους πελάτες ADSL..  :Cool: 
(που θέλει να αρπάξει άνευ "μάχης" η Wind!)  :Razz: 

- Πιθανόν να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον από την Vodafone στις νέες περιοχές που δίνει τώρα η Wind!

* Ισχύει και για νέους και για υφιστάμενους πελάτες της Vodafone!  :Wink: 
** Μιλάω για άκρως ανταγωνιστικές προσφορές σε επίπεδο Wind!  :Wink: 
*** Τυχόν οτιδήποτε κινητά σε Vodafone μπορεί να μετρήσουν ιδιαιτέρως για την προσφορά.

Καλέστε 13830.

https://www.vodafone.gr/epikoinonia/

----------


## AlexT544

Μου ήρθε τελικά σήμερα στις 8 το ONT και στις 10 το SPEEDPORT SMART

----------


## MrGoose

Πως και δεν τα έφεραν μαζί;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλή συνέχεια! 
> 
> Ααα καλά..  και σε μένα έγινε μπέρδεμα με τα ΕΛΤΑ και το ρούτερ της Cosmote! 
> Κάτι για λάθος T.K μου είπε ο διανομέας! (μετά από καθυστέρηση παράδοσης..)
> Ευτυχώς δεν πήγε σε άλλη πόλη.. 
> 
> ......
> 
> btw έχω κάποια νέα από Vodafone!
> ...


Η wind τρέχει promo ftth προσφορά 200αρα στη τιμή της 100αρας..

----------


## Iris07

> Η wind τρέχει promo ftth προσφορά 200αρα στη τιμή της 100αρας..


Δεν έμαθα τιμές για 200άρα αλλά οι τιμές σε 50άρα και 100άρα που άκουσα ήταν καλύτερες και από αυτές που δίνει η Wind!  :Cool: 

Αλλά ίσως παίξανε κάποια πράγματα ρόλο όπως τα αναφέρω..
Λογικά θα παίζει καλή τιμή και για 200 (VDSL)..

To FTTH ίσως είναι κάπως άλλη φάση την παρούσα στιγμή..

----------


## MrGoose

Έκανα έναν έλεγχο στο site της Cosmote με τον αριθμό μου, και μου έβγαλε ότι το αίτημα θέλει περαιτέρω διερεύνηση. Ίσως μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα, να έχουμε VDSL στην καμπίνα 336.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι ίσως κάτι γίνεται..

Κοίταξες και στην Wind ?

Ας κοιτάξει ο φίλος μας μπας και έχουμε νέα λίστα από την Wind!  :Wink:

----------


## MrGoose

Ναι, αλλά λέει μόνο 24. Κοίτα, εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα τα σπρώξουν τώρα τα έργα της συγκεκριμένης καμπινας γιατί το είχαν παρατήσει λίγο

- - - Updated - - -

Update: μπήκε η καμπίνα στην 336, μόλις παω σπίτι και ανοίξω pc, θα ανεβάσω και τις αντίστοιχες φωτο

- - - Updated - - -

https://ibb.co/VJ5nsZj
https://ibb.co/pQqGVVW

(Δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω τις φωτογραφίες να φαίνονται, και γι' αυτό είναι link)

Οι εικόνες της καμπίνας. Αν δείτε από τα δεξιά, έχει χώρο να την ανοίγουν. Επίσης, δεν έχει πάρει νούμερο ακόμη απ΄ότι είδα.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!

Έχει δουλίτσα τώρα μέχρι να πάρει νούμερο..

----------


## MrGoose

Πόσες μέρες δηλαδή;
Μπας και τη δούμε έτοιμη μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## Iris07

Ανάλογα πως θα περάσουν οι τεχνικοί για εξοπλισμό και ρυθμίσεις..
και οι εργολάβοι για να της βάλουν οπτικές ίνες..

Θέλει να περάσει και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ κανα 2 φορές..

'Οταν τελειώσουν όλα αυτά θα πάρει νούμερο..

----------


## MrGoose

Μάλιστα...
Φίλε lagspike, καμία λίστα lagarte βρες μας.

----------


## Yuto

Έχουμε καμιά ενημέρωση για το  446-139;

----------


## Iris07

Pending..

Αναμένουμε νέα λίστα να δούμε..

----------


## LagSpike

> Μάλιστα...
> Φίλε lagspike, καμία λίστα lagarte βρες μας.


Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει βγαλει η wind καμια ενημερωση, εχω το νου μου ομως

----------


## Iris07

Ευχαριστούμε!  :Wink: 

Πάντως απ' ότι φαίνεται πρέπει να κάνει κάθε μήνα νέες ενεργοποιήσεις τώρα..
οπότε κάτι πρέπει να ενημερώνουν..

Θα δούμε προς το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου.. την άλλη εβδομάδα..

----------


## Ledinjo

Καλησπερα ισχυει η προσφορα της wind για fiber100 στα 26€ γνωριζει κανενας ?

----------


## Iris07

Πιστεύω ότι θα ισχύει..

Εδώ λένε τα παιδιά για ένα "καλό" κατάστημα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...08#post7203008

αλλά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και τηλεφωνικά..
Και γενικά να επιμένεις..

btw παίζει τώρα παρόμοια προσφορά και από Vodafone!

----------


## hellisgr

Στο site της Voda φαίνεται το πρόγραμμα
https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafo...iber/c-120127/
Το 100άρι συμβόλαιο (FTTH 100 Double Play) είναι 41€, με το κουπόνι 13€ πάει 28€.

Στο site της Wind το Fiber 100 aφορά FTTC, και είναι 26€.
Το FTTH 100, με το κουπόνι πάει στα 29€.

----------


## Iris07

> Στο site της Voda φαίνεται το πρόγραμμα
> https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafo...iber/c-120127/
> Το 100άρι συμβόλαιο (FTTH 100 Double Play) είναι 41€, με το κουπόνι 13€ πάει 28€.
> 
> Στο site της Wind το Fiber 100 aφορά FTTC, και είναι 26€.
> Το FTTH 100, με το κουπόνι πάει στα 29€.


Εδώ το έχουν στα 29..
https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...hero-internet/

Εδώ στα 26 για νέους πελάτες..
https://optiki-ina.gr/statheri/wind-fiber-100-plus/

αλλά την παρούσα στιγμή είναι τόσο μεγάλος ο ανταγωνισμός στις νέες περιοχές VDSL/FTTH
που πιστεύω ότι δεν γίνεται στην πράξη διαχωρισμός στους συνδρομητές..

Σίγουρα μέτρησε και η ιστορία με την αγορά και την συγχώνευση της Wind..
που θέλει να γίνει το No.2 στην αγορά!  :Cool: 

Οι άλλοι 2 είναι τώρα στα όπλα!  :Cool:

----------


## Yuto

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## spartan117

Καλησπέρα από το πολύπαθο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.Κατέβασα κατάσταση από προηγούμενο ποστ αλλά το κουτί μου το δείχνει ακόμα pending αλλά το κουτί έχει πάρει κάμποσο καιρό τώρα ρέυμα και κωδικό(J254). Βλέποντας το 238 στη λίστα( νούμερο καφάο οτε από δίπλα) λέει pending. Μήπως υπάρχει κάπου επικαιροποιημένη;

----------


## Iris07

> Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει βγαλει η wind καμια ενημερωση, εχω το νου μου ομως


@ spartan117

Καλησπέρα..
Αναμένουμε και εμείς..

----------


## spartan117

από όσα διάβασα εδώ https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s...AP1019-005.pdf 
πάμε για q3/2022 ή λάθος κατάλαβα;(περιοχή θέρισσος καφάο 238)Μακάρι να έκανα λάθος δλδ αλλά δεν το βλέπω.....btw ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι δώθηκαν παρατάσεις στην Wind *έως και* τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2022 για την Κρήτη..
Αλλά αυτά δεν είναι απόλυτα για όλους..

Και μένα με βάλανε εδώ έως και Ιούνιο του 2022..
αλλά τελικά πήρα τώρα σύνδεση!  :Cool:

----------


## MrGoose

> Καλησπέρα από το πολύπαθο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.Κατέβασα κατάσταση από προηγούμενο ποστ αλλά το κουτί μου το δείχνει ακόμα pending αλλά το κουτί έχει πάρει κάμποσο καιρό τώρα ρέυμα και κωδικό(J254). Βλέποντας το 238 στη λίστα( νούμερο καφάο οτε από δίπλα) λέει pending. Μήπως υπάρχει κάπου επικαιροποιημένη;


Τώρα που είδα εγώ πάλι το αρχειάκι, η δικιά μου η 336 έπρεπε να ήταν έτοιμη μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου, αλλά τον παίζουνε στον άνεμο... Τι να κάνουμε...

----------


## spartan117

Μακάρι να χεις δίκιο γιατί εδώ και ρεύμα έχει και αριθμό αλλά παντα περιμένω το χειρότερο....τι να πω
.. ειδομεν....

----------


## AlexT544

Πως σας φαινεται
https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME7WUND

----------


## Iris07

Τι παίζει ?

Δοκιμή άνευ οπτικής ?  :Cool:

----------


## ChriZ

> Πως σας φαινεται
> https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME7WUND


Ρε που μας καταντήσανε... ακόμη και πριν τη σύνδεση να συνδέουμε τα μηχανήματα για να ανέβουμε λίγο ψυχολογικά..  :Laughing:

----------


## AlexT544

Τα βαλα για να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει το  smart

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πως σας φαινεται
> https://www.imagebam.com/view/ME7WUND


Πολύ καλό..  :Embarassed:

----------


## DoSMaN

Τόσο μικρό είναι το ONT;
Εγώ περίμενα κάτι μεγέθους όπως το SP...

----------


## AlexT544

Το  nokia ενα μαυρο που δίνουν είναι κάπως μεγαλύτερο 
Όντως όμως είναι πολύ μικρο

----------


## vspiros

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι, γυρίζοντας στο σπίτι μου, στην Ασπρογέρακα, είδα στα κουδούνια της πολυκατοικίας ένα απλό χαρτί με το λογότυπο της wind υποτίθεται στο τέλος (γυρισμένο έτσι ώστε να μη φαίνεται παρά μόνο αν το ανοίξεις) που ενημέρωνε ότι ήρθε το γρήγορο ίντερνετ ,δικαιούμαστε 360€ επιδότηση να το αποκτήσουμε δωρεάν, ταχύτητα στα 200mbpsμε την οπτική ίνα που εγκαταστήσανε στην περιοχή και έδινε ένα κινητο και ένα όνομα Γιώργος Μοσχ.... Τηλεπικοινωνιακός σύμβουλος για ραντεβού!!!
Στο SFBB και στη διαθεσιμότητα της Cosmote δεν εμφανίζει τίποτε φυσικά ...στη WIND δεν ξέρω.... Απλά έχω άδικο να φαντάζομαι απατεωνιές;

----------


## Impatient

Ρεσεις, συγγνώμη τώρα, έχουμε παλαβωσει εντελώς με τις εταιρείες κινητης? Μιλάω τηλεφωνο με Cosmote για αναβαθμίσω απο 24 σε 100 Mbps. Ρωτάω τι τιμή μπορεί να μου κανει μου λέει 36,90. Οκ συμφωνώ, στέλνει συμβόλαιο αυτό το πόσο γράφει κομπλέ. Έρχεται ο λογαριασμός, 48 ευρώ. Είναι βλαμμένοι? Στο συμβόλαιο δεν πρέπει να αναγράφεται το τελικό ποσό και να μου το πει και στο τηλεφωνο?

----------


## AlexT544

Μήπως έχει μέσα το αναλογικό πάγιο???

----------


## Impatient

Οκ ναι στο συμβόλαιο γράφει τελικό παγιο 37,90 με 1 ευρω έκπτωση για e-λογαριασμο. Δεν πρεπει να'χει αστερίσκο οτι δεν ειναι τελικό ποσό? Δεν πρεπει να γράφει καπου το τελικό ποσό? Και η άλλη στο τηλέφωνο τρέλα μου πουλάει? Ειναι δυνατόν να μην αναφέρει καν οτι ειναι χωρις ΦΠΑ? Τι πολιτικές είναι αυτες?

----------


## jkoukos

Σε Cosmote προπληρώνουμε το πάγιο, οπότε προσθέτει αναλογικά και τις μέρες από την έναρξη της σύνδεσης μέχρι την έκδοση του λογαριασμού.
Δώσε εικόνα του για να δούμε τις αναλυτικές χρεώσεις.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι θα δεις στην ανάλυση του λογαριασμού τι χρεώνει..
Πάνω στις αλλαγές συμβολαίου γίνονται διάφορα..  :Cool: 

Τα γράφει αναλυτικά στην σελίδα τους..

_Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%, Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2016 και έκπτωση 1€ λόγω ενεργοποίησης του e-λογαριασμού.
Τα προγράμματα COSMOTE Double Play παρέχονται από τον ΟΤΕ
Στην τιμή περιλαμβάνεται έκπτωση 1€ λόγω της ενεργοποίησης του e-λογαριασμού. Μετά τους πρώτους 24 μήνες, η τιμή του Double Play πακέτου διαμορφώνεται σε 60,90€ το μήνα._

----------


## Impatient

Λογαριασμος

----------


## AlexT544

το νούμερο σου ξέχασες να σβησεις

----------


## jkoukos

Αα, το βλέπεις από την εφαρμογή. Δεν εξηγεί πολλά πράγματα, μόνο τα βασικά και μάλιστα συγκεντρωτικά.
Δες το pdf, που έχει αναλυτικές πληροφορίες ξεχωριστά για κάθε χρέωση και ανά περίοδο τιμολόγησης.

----------


## Iris07

Προσοχή φαίνεται στην φώτο το τηλέφωνο σου..

Δεν είναι αυτό η πλήρης ανάλυση πάντως..

----------


## AlexT544

Αν πατήσεις σύνοψη σου γράφει λήψη λογαριασμού pdf

----------


## Impatient

Πως βγαινει ομως τωρα η φωτο γιατι μπηκε ετσι λογω βιασύνης?

----------


## jkoukos

Κάνε επεξεργασία στο μήνυμα και αφαίρεσέ την

----------


## Iris07

Μπαίνεις σε φουλ επεξεργαστή κειμένου και στο κάτω μέρος που λέει για τα attach την επιλεγεις και κάνεις delete..

----------


## Impatient

Στην επεξεργασια φαίνεται μονο το κείμενο, δεν δίνει τροπο για αλλαγες σε συνημμένα

----------


## jkoukos

Το πάγιο είναι 36,90€ τελική τιμή, που σημαίνει ότι καθαρό ποσό χωρίς τέλος και φόρο είναι 28,341€.
Άρα έχεις επιπλέον χρέωση 8,623€ αναλογικά για τις μέρες από την έναρξη της σύνδεσης έως την έκδοση του λογαριασμού.
Ο υπολογισμός είναι (28,341 + 8,623) * 1,05 * 1,24 = 48,128€.

----------


## Iris07

> Στην επεξεργασια φαίνεται μονο το κείμενο, δεν δίνει τροπο για αλλαγες σε συνημμένα


Μπαίνεις σε φουλ επεξεργαστή κειμένου και στο κάτω μέρος που λέει 

Συνημμένα Αρχεία
Διαχείριση Συνημμένων Αρχείων:

Πατάς το κουμπάκι.. δίπλα..

και μετά στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει..
την επιλεγεις στο κάτω μέρος που φαίνεται και κάνεις delete.. x

- - - Updated - - -




> Το πάγιο είναι 36,90€ τελική τιμή, που σημαίνει ότι καθαρό ποσό χωρίς τέλος και φόρο είναι 28,341€.
> Άρα έχεις επιπλέον χρέωση 8,623€ αναλογικά για τις μέρες από την έναρξη της σύνδεσης έως την έκδοση του λογαριασμού.
> Ο υπολογισμός είναι (28,341 + 8,623) * 1,05 * 1,24 = 48,128€.


Μία φορά την είχα πατήσει πάνω στην ημέρα αλλαγής συμβολαίου..
Έκανα κλήση σε κινητό και την χρεώθηκα + 5 ευρώ!

Το έλεγαν ως χρέωση εκτός προγράμματος..

Τρέχα γύρευε μετά.. δεν ασχολήθηκα..  :Cool: 
Πάντως δεν είχε λήξει ακόμη το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα, ήταν σε ισχύ..

Δεν το αποκλείω να συμβαίνουν κάποιου είδους "πονηριές" πάντως, σε αυτές τι περιπτώσεις..  :Cool: 
Πάντα ανανεώνω πριν λήξει το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Impatient

jkoukos, Iris07, ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω πως προκυπτει αυτη η διαφορα και η επιπλεον χρεωση, μακάρι να ειναι έτσι. Παντως και στο pdf λογιαριασμου, δεν το ξεχωριζει καπως. Απλα γραφει Χρεωση Παγίων : 37,734  Και απο κατω μετα φυσικα εχει το τελος και το ΦΠΑ. Θα πρεπει να περιμενω ναρθει και ο επομενος λογαριασμος για να ησυχασω πλήρως βλεποντας το ποσο που ειχα συμφωνήσει..

----------


## Iris07

Ναι θα το δεις στον επόμενο.

Πάντως γενικά το θυμάμαι από παλιά..
Όποτε έκανα νέο συμβόλαιο ο 1ος λογαριασμός είχε διαφορετική χρέωση..
με διάφορες χρεώσεις +/- 

και τρέχα γύρευε έτσι που τα βάζουν..  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

> Παντως και στο pdf λογιαριασμου, δεν το ξεχωριζει καπως


Στην δεύτερη σελίδα δεν έχει αναλυτικά τις χρεώσεις με τις σχετικές ημερομηνίες για την κάθε μία;

----------


## Impatient

Εχει οντως, αναλογικο παγιο μεχρι την ημερομηνια εκδοσης 27,132 ενα ακομα παγιο για τον επομενο μηνα, 29,110 και πιστωση παγιου προηγούμενου προγραμματος που την αφαιρεί, -18,608. Σύνολο 37,734. Δεν ήξερα ότι προπληρωνουμε το πάγιο για τον επόμενο μήνα. Ό,τι θέλουν μας κάνουν...

----------


## Iris07

Χαα.. πιστώσεις και χρεώσεις..

Από τον επόμενο μήνα θα στρώσει..
αλλά αυτόν τον μήνα θα έχει διαφορά..  :Cool: 

Αναμένω να δω όταν βγει και ο δικός μου..

----------


## MrGoose

> Εχει οντως, αναλογικο παγιο μεχρι την ημερομηνια εκδοσης 27,132 ενα ακομα παγιο για τον επομενο μηνα, 29,110 και πιστωση παγιου προηγούμενου προγραμματος που την αφαιρεί, -18,608. Σύνολο 37,734. Δεν ήξερα ότι προπληρωνουμε το πάγιο για τον επόμενο μήνα. Ό,τι θέλουν μας κάνουν...


Το πάγιο το προπληρωβεις για τις ηπυρεσιες που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, και αν κάνεις χρήση εντός παγίου, τότε το χρεώνεσαι στον επόμενο λογαριασμό όπου θα προπληρωβεις πάλι το πάγιο

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους τους λογαριασμούς. Όχι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν ήξερα ότι προπληρωνουμε το πάγιο για τον επόμενο μήνα. Ό,τι θέλουν μας κάνουν...


Προπληρωμή λογαριασμού, ισχύει σε όλους ανέκαθεν. Απλά δεν το είχες προσέξει.
Όπως αναφέρει και ο Impatient, προπληρώνουμε το πάγιο του πακέτου για το οποίο έχουμε σύμβαση και επιπλέον χρεώσεις για υπηρεσίες που τυχόν λάβαμε τον προηγούμενο μήνα εκτός του παγίου.

----------


## Iris07

Τι έγινε παιδιά καμία νέα διαθεσιμότητα από Wind έχουμε ?  :Cool: 

Εγώ πρώτα είδα την διαθεσιμότητα στην Wind..
και μετά είδα ότι με είχαν βάλει και στην λίστα τους..  :Cool: 

26 Ιανουαρίου το είδα εγώ..
Ίσως από εβδομάδα!  :Wink:

----------


## SPYRUSS

Εδώ πάντως (Κολοκυνθούς Λόφος Σκουζέ) τίποτα από οπτική ακόμα. Τα έργα τελείωσαν αλλά αναμένουμε. Επειδή η 100άρα είτε οπτική ή VDSL, είναι η γραμμή Value for Money (VFM στα ελληνικά) με 30€, και επειδή βαρέθηκα να περιμένω λέω να αναβαθμίσω.

----------


## GregoirX23

Η wind σε ftth έτρεχε promo 200αρα στη τιμή της 100αρας... Είχε γραφτεί πριν λίγες ημέρες.. 
Το είχα δει νομίζω κ στο mywind.. Στο sfbb πάντως δεν είχε διορθωθεί η τιμή..

----------


## Iris07

> Εδώ πάντως (Κολοκυνθούς Λόφος Σκουζέ) τίποτα από οπτική ακόμα. Τα έργα τελείωσαν αλλά αναμένουμε. 
> Επειδή η 100άρα είτε οπτική ή VDSL, είναι η γραμμή Value for Money (VFM στα ελληνικά) με 30€, και επειδή βαρέθηκα να περιμένω λέω να αναβαθμίσω.


Βασικό είναι να έχει πάρει νούμερο η καμπίνα σας πάντως..

Εμένα ήταν στον 1 μήνα ακριβώς που είχε πάρει..
Βέβαια αυτό παίζει, και πάνω και κάτω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Η wind σε ftth έτρεχε promo 200αρα στη τιμή της 100αρας... Είχε γραφτεί πριν λίγες ημέρες.. 
> Το είχα δει νομίζω κ στο mywind.. Στο sfbb πάντως δεν είχε διορθωθεί η τιμή..


Ναι, τρέχανε προσφορές για FTTH, 
αλλά πιστεύω πλέον ότι παρόμοιες τιμές μπορείς να πετύχεις και σε VDSL με Wind & Vodafone..

Το κολπάκι είναι...  :Cool: 


*Spoiler:*




			Να πεις στον πάροχο σου (κτλ) ότι σε πήρε τηλ. η Wind και σου είπε ότι ενεργοποίησε τις καμπίνες της στην περιοχή σου,
δίνοντας σου και μία πολύ καλή προσφορά!  :Cool:

----------


## SPYRUSS

Τώρα που ακρίβυνε το φυσικό μας θυμήθηκαν για την επέκταση του δικτύου :ROFL: , και ασφαλτόστρωση στην Ελλησπόντου. Πάντως υπάρχει κινητικότητα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η wind σε ftth έτρεχε promo 200αρα στη τιμή της 100αρας... Είχε γραφτεί πριν λίγες ημέρες.. 
> Το είχα δει νομίζω κ στο mywind.. Στο sfbb πάντως δεν είχε διορθωθεί η τιμή..


Παιδιά σιγά. Μόλις φύγαμε από το ADSL. Το πάμε αργά- μην πάθουμε και καμμιά συγκοπή από την υπερβολική ταχύτητα. :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Θυμήθηκα τώρα το σοκ που έπαθα όταν έκανα USB Tethering με Cosmote 5G στο PC και έπιασα 300 Mbps..  :Razz: 

(Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι..)

----------


## SPYRUSS

Πάντως η 50άρα μιά χαρά τα καταφέρνει σε υπηρεσίες ροής (streaming στα ελληνικά) Netflix, Apple Google κλπ σε 4Κ. 
Μόνο αν θες την καινούργια υπηρεσία της SONY, Bravia Core που στριμάρουν σε Blue Ray ή θέλεις περιεχόμενο 8K πας για 200άρα. 
Θέλεις βέβαια και 85 ίντσες τηλεόραση να ξεχωρίσεις τα pixel  από το 1080 (Full HD).

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τώρα που ακρίβυνε το φυσικό μας θυμήθηκαν για την επέκταση του δικτύου, και ασφαλτόστρωση στην Ελλησπόντου. Πάντως υπάρχει κινητικότητα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Παιδιά σιγά. Μόλις φύγαμε από το ADSL. Το πάμε αργά- μην πάθουμε και καμμιά συγκοπή από την υπερβολική ταχύτητα.


*Εγώ δεν έχω φύγει ακόμα από την αδσλ...  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως η 50άρα μιά χαρά τα καταφέρνει σε υπηρεσίες ροής (streaming στα ελληνικά) Netflix, Apple Google κλπ σε 4Κ. 
> Μόνο αν θες την καινούργια υπηρεσία της SONY, Bravia Core που στριμάρουν σε Blue Ray ή θέλεις περιεχόμενο 8K πας για 200άρα. 
> Θέλεις βέβαια και 85 ίντσες τηλεόραση να ξεχωρίσεις τα pixel  από το 1080 (Full HD).


Έτσι λέω κ εγώ όταν με το καλό έρθει η κάλυψη.. Να ξεκινήσω από 50αρα.. Εκτός αν παίξει καλύτερο deal σε κάτι παραπάνω.. Οι συσκευές μου είναι full hd οπότε λογικά δεν θα χρειαστώ παραπάνω..  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

Ερώτηση...

Εάν η διαφορά 50άρας με 100άρας ήταν 2 ευρώ θα έβαζες 100άρα από την αρχή ?  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ερώτηση...
> 
> Εάν η διαφορά 50άρας με 100άρας ήταν 2 ευρώ θα έβαζες 100άρα από την αρχή ?


Τι είπα για το καλύτερο deal?  :Wink:  
Για το ποσό που λες θα έβαζα 100αρα φυσικά.. 
Αλλά το λέω από της άποψης να πάμε σταδιακά στα 100.. Να δούμε πως είναι κ τα 50..  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Τότε να σου πω ότι μπορείς μάλλον να πετύχεις τώρα, 50άρα και 100άρα με 2-3 ευρώ διαφορά..  :Cool: 
Εσύ αποφασίζεις..  :Razz: 

Θα μου πεις πάλι.. κάτσε να μπει πρώτα η γραμμή!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Τι είπα για το καλύτερο deal?  
> Για το ποσό που λες θα έβαζα 100αρα φυσικά.. 
> Αλλά το λέω από της άποψης να πάμε σταδιακά στα 100.. Να δούμε πως είναι κ τα 50..


Ναι ναι.. συμφωνώ κι εγώ... -νοτ-

Γι' αυτό θα πάω σε 200άρα κατευθείαν... χαχαχα

Περιμένω 3 χρόνια να δω το "φως", δε θα το πάω αργά, λάου λάου κλπ...

Θα πάω να βγάλω το άχτι μου...

Θα σβήσω ό,τι έχω στους δίσκους μου και θα το βάλω να κατέβει ξανά έτσι για το γαμώτο...  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τότε να σου πω ότι μπορείς μάλλον να πετύχεις τώρα, 50άρα και 100άρα με 2-3 ευρώ διαφορά.. 
> Εσύ αποφασίζεις.. 
> 
> Θα μου πεις πάλι.. κάτσε να μπει πρώτα η γραμμή!


Το τελευταίο πρώτα αδερφέ.. Το τελευταίο πρώτα..

----------


## Iris07

@ dosman

Όσοι πάτε για FTTH, ναι θα έλεγα πάτε κατ' ευθείαν σε 200άρα!  :Cool: 

Wind κτλ.. νομίζω δεν έχει πολύ σημασία ο πάροχος πλέον..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι ναι.. συμφωνώ κι εγώ... -νοτ-
> 
> Γι' αυτό θα πάω σε 200άρα κατευθείαν... χαχαχα
> 
> Περιμένω 3 χρόνια να δω το "φως", δε θα το πάω αργά, λάου λάου κλπ...
> 
> Θα πάω να βγάλω το άχτι μου...
> 
> Θα σβήσω ό,τι έχω στους δίσκους μου και θα το βάλω να κατέβει ξανά έτσι για το γαμώτο...


Λολ.. Λες μια κ έξω;

- - - Updated - - -




> Όσοι πάτε για FTTH, ναι θα έλεγα πάτε κατ' ευθείαν σε 200άρα! 
> 
> Wind κτλ.. νομίζω δεν έχει πολύ σημασία ο πάροχος πλέον..


Ftth έχω κάλυψη στο εξοχικό... Το καλοκαίρι λήγει το συμβόλαιο.. Θα τσίμπαγα το promo της wind αλλά ποιος μπλέκει με διαχειριστές ενοίκους και ΣΙΑ ΑΕΒΕ κλπ κλπ...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Λολ.. Λες μια κ έξω;
> 
> Ftth έχω κάλυψη στο εξοχικό... Το καλοκαίρι λήγει το συμβόλαιο.. Θα τσίμπαγα το promo της wind αλλά ποιος μπλέξει με διαχειριστές ενοίκους και ΣΙΑ ΑΕΒΕ κλπ κλπ...


Μία και έξω ναι... όπως το τσιρότο...

Αλλά εδώ είναι τσιρότο αγανάκτησης...

Και όπως το σκέφτηκα, θα κρατήσω την aDSL ως έχει πέρα από πρακτικούς λόγους για τον λόγο ότι θέλω το σταθερό μου να είναι PSTN αλλά και γιατί θέλω μετά τα 2 χρόνια αν οι τιμές είναι υψηλές (αν και λίγο χλωμό το κόβω), να τους πω "παιδιά, ευχαριστώ, αλλά ΟΧΙ... οι τιμές είναι πολύ πάνω, οπότε θα επιστρέψω στο aDSL μου (θα έχω και το κινητό με τα απεριόριστα, οπότε κλάιν) και δε θα μπλέξω με φορητότητες κλπ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μία και έξω ναι... όπως το τσιρότο...
> 
> Αλλά εδώ είναι τσιρότο αγανάκτησης...
> 
> Και όπως το σκέφτηκα, θα κρατήσω την aDSL ως έχει πέρα από πρακτικούς λόγους για τον λόγο ότι θέλω το σταθερό μου να είναι PSTN αλλά και γιατί θέλω μετά τα 2 χρόνια αν οι τιμές είναι υψηλές (αν και λίγο χλωμό το κόβω), να τους πω "παιδιά, ευχαριστώ, αλλά ΟΧΙ... οι τιμές είναι πολύ πάνω, οπότε θα επιστρέψω στο aDSL μου (θα έχω και το κινητό με τα απεριόριστα, οπότε κλάιν) και δε θα μπλέξω με φορητότητες κλπ...


Λογικοτατη η σκέψη σου..

----------


## nplatis

Συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι λογικό να πληρώνεις για δύο χρόνια μία δεύτερη γραμμή που ουσιαστικά δεν θα χρησιμοποιείς για την περίπτωση που τότε οι τιμές θα είναι υψηλές;

Για την οπτική στο σπίτι, το πρόβλημα μετά από 2 χρόνια θα είναι ότι θα λήξει η επιδότηση. Φαίνεται όμως ότι οι πάροχοι δέχονται να κρατήσουν την ίδια τιμή, έστω και για χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα -- σίγουρα όμως καλύτερη από την ADSL.

Από περιέργεια, γιατί θέλεις το σταθερό να είναι PSTN;

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Ερώτηση...
> 
> Εάν η διαφορά 50άρας με 100άρας ήταν 2 ευρώ θα έβαζες 100άρα από την αρχή ?


Την 50 άρα την έβαλα για δοκιμή να δω πως είναι η 50 άρα της WIND, ενθυμούμενος την τραυματική εμπειρία πριν χρόνια με αντίστοιχο πάροχο την Cyta. Τότε βέβαια μου έδιναν από το ΑΚ που ήταν μακριά.
Τώρα με την 50 άρα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος, όταν τη χρησιμοποιώ μόνος μου. 
Θέλω όμως οπτική  200 άρα το Σαββατοκύριακο όταν το ένα παιδί κατεβάζει, το άλλο παίζει και θέλει ping χαμηλό και το τρίτο βλέπει ασταμάτητα Utube και Tiktok στο κινητό. :Worthy: 
Τις καθημερινές το internet κλειδώνει. :Lock: 
Μόνο η γυναίκα κάνει "ορθή χρήση" με Facebook και περιήγηση στα ηλεκτρονικά μαγαζιά. :Razz:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι λογικό να πληρώνεις για δύο χρόνια μία δεύτερη γραμμή που ουσιαστικά δεν θα χρησιμοποιείς για την περίπτωση που τότε οι τιμές θα είναι υψηλές;
> 
> Για την οπτική στο σπίτι, το πρόβλημα μετά από 2 χρόνια θα είναι ότι θα λήξει η επιδότηση. Φαίνεται όμως ότι οι πάροχοι δέχονται να κρατήσουν την ίδια τιμή, έστω και για χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα -- σίγουρα όμως καλύτερη από την ADSL.
> 
> Από περιέργεια, γιατί θέλεις το σταθερό να είναι PSTN;


Αυτήν τη στιγμή, είμαι σε Nova με 17,01€/μήνα απεριόριστα σταθερά και νομίζω 400' προς κινητά (το τηλέφωνο το έχω καθαρά για συναισθηματικούς λόγους), οπότε για 17,01€ δεν με πειράζει να έχω καβάτζα αυτή τη γραμμή σε περίπτωση που η οπτική πάθει κάτι...

Τη VoIP τηλεφωνία δεν την εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου από τους άλλους παρόχους μιας και αν γίνει κάτι στη γραμμή, μένεις και χωρίς τηλέφωνο (βλέπε booster που έχει προβλήματα).

Επίσης η Wind δεν δίνει κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας για να πω ότι θα το περάσω σε κάποιο SoftPhone στο κινητό για να το έχω μαζί μου συνέχεια και το κινητό μου είναι Vodafone οπότε σε περίπτωση βλάβης, δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει κάτι σε αυτό.

Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε μια σούμα...

1. Το τηλέφωνο το κρατάω PSTN για την περίπτωση βλάβης στην γραμμή (οπτική)
2. Τη aDSL την κρατάω για περίπτωση βλάβης στην γραμμή ως backup (αν και έχω mvDSL από το κινητό)
3. Μετά τη διετία, αν η τιμή ανέβει, δεν θα πέσω σε ταχύτητα όταν θα έχω συνηθίσει τα 200, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα περάσει το δικό τους... θα διακόψω και θα πάω με το option 2.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυτήν τη στιγμή, είμαι σε Nova με 17,01€/μήνα απεριόριστα σταθερά και νομίζω 400' προς κινητά (το τηλέφωνο το έχω καθαρά για συναισθηματικούς λόγους), οπότε για 17,01€ δεν με πειράζει να έχω καβάτζα αυτή τη γραμμή σε περίπτωση που η οπτική πάθει κάτι...
> 
> Τη VoIP τηλεφωνία δεν την εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου από τους άλλους παρόχους μιας και αν γίνει κάτι στη γραμμή, μένεις και χωρίς τηλέφωνο (βλέπε booster που έχει προβλήματα).
> 
> Επίσης η Wind δεν δίνει κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας για να πω ότι θα το περάσω σε κάποιο SoftPhone στο κινητό για να το έχω μαζί μου συνέχεια και το κινητό μου είναι Vodafone οπότε σε περίπτωση βλάβης, δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει κάτι σε αυτό.
> 
> Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε μια σούμα...
> 
> 1. Το τηλέφωνο το κρατάω PSTN για την περίπτωση βλάβης στην γραμμή (οπτική)
> ...


Ότι είπε..  :Arrow Up:  
Με μόνη διαφορά στο voip.. Εγώ είμαι υπέρ του voip.. 
Αλήθεια σε ΟΤΕ κ βοντα που βρίσκεις κωδικούς παίζουν κ σε softphone? Τι μου θύμησες τώρα... R.i.p cyta4u... 
Εσύ ναι, έχεις κ το συμβόλαιο στο κινητό... Τι θα πρώτο κάνεις χρήση...

----------


## nplatis

Επειδή λέτε παραπάνω από ένας για backup στη γραμμή οπτικής ίνας, να ρωτήσω: έχετε διαβάσει ότι οι γραμμές που φτιάχνουν εδώ είναι αναξιόπιστες;

Πραγματικά ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω διαβάσει (ούτε ψάξει) τίποτα σχετικό. Αλλά προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ γιατί να μην είναι αξιόπιστες.

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδή λέτε παραπάνω από ένας για backup στη γραμμή οπτικής ίνας, να ρωτήσω: έχετε διαβάσει ότι οι γραμμές που φτιάχνουν εδώ είναι αναξιόπιστες;
> 
> Πραγματικά ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω διαβάσει (ούτε ψάξει) τίποτα σχετικό. Αλλά προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ γιατί να μην είναι αξιόπιστες.


Το backup έχει να κάνει με το πόσο αναγκαίο είναι για εσένα το να έχεις συνεχώς σύνδεση.

Τα πάντα μπορεί να χαλάσουν,  όποτε συνήθως βάζουμε διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες ώστε να έχουμε backup.
Δεν έχει να κάνει με περιοχή ή κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## DoSMaN

Το να έχεις κάτι εφεδρικό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό...

Για παράδειγμα, εγώ σπίτι έχω ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, αλλά αν πέσει το ρεύμα σε κανονική περίπτωση το χάνω σωστά;
Οπότε έχω δίπλα εκεί κοντά και ένα εφεδρικό τηλέφωνο με καλώδιο (τύπου μπανάνα/γόνδολα), το πιο φθηνό που βρήκα, ώστε σε περίπτωση διακοπής να έχω τουλάχιστον σταθερό για περίπτωση ανάγκης.

Έχουμε τα κινητά θα μου πεις. Ωστόσο επειδή μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι πάντα τα χειρότερα σενάρια (και τα πιο ακραία), σκέψου να γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος και ταυτόχρονα να μην έχεις φορτίσει το κινητό σου ή/και να μην έχεις powerbank αλλά να είναι ανάγκη να μιλήσεις με κάποιον για να καλέσεις βοήθεια...

Τι θα κάνεις, θα αρχίσεις να φωνάζεις;; δυστυχώς η κοινωνία μας, έχει δείξει ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονται όλοι για τον διπλανό τους...

Με αυτά τα σενάρια λοιπόν, προτιμώ να έχω όσο περισσότερους τρόπους μπορώ για να μην χάσω την επικοινωνία μου με τον έξω κόσμο.

Οπότε προτιμώ να πληρώσω/πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω και να έχω δικλείδες "ασφαλείας" για την περίπτωση που θα χρειαστεί (αν χρειαστεί), παρά να μείνω ξεκρέμαστος...

Το πρώτο βήμα έγινε με τα φουλ απεριόριστα στα πάντα από τη Vodafone στο κινητό.
Αυτό με σώνει για τα προβλήματα που έχω με την aDSL που κάθε τρεις και λίγο χαλάει μία το Internet και μία το σταθερό, οπότε πλέον, συνδέω το κινητό με το PC και όλα καλά...

Όταν με το καλό έρθει η οπτική, θα αναβαθμίσω την ταχύτητα, αλλά αν κάποια στιγμή χαλάσει γιατί πχ η ΔΕΗ έσκαψε και ξήλωσε τα καλώδια από λάθος, θα έχω την aDSL.
Αν δε δουλέψει και εκείνη, θα έχω το κινητό...

Τώρα αν έχει πέσει και το σήμα εκείνη τη στιγμή, θα πάω να παίξω τζόκερ...

----------


## jkoukos

> Αλήθεια σε ΟΤΕ κ βοντα που βρίσκεις κωδικούς παίζουν κ σε softphone?


Της Vodafone δεν θα παίξει καθώς βγαίνει από άλλο VC που απλά τέτοια δυνατότητα δεν υποστηρίζεται σε εφαρμογές SIP client.
Της Cosmote έχει αναφερθεί ότι παίζει σε κάποιους και σε άλλους (όπως και σε μένα) όχι. Και πάλι αν ενεργοποιηθεί στην εφαρμογή, σταματά ή λειτουργία στην σταθερή γραμμή, καθώς δεν επιτρέπεται ταυτόχρονη σύνδεση σε πάνω από μία συσκευή και μόνον η τελευταία που έκανε την σύνδεση θα δουλεύει.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Της Vodafone δεν θα παίξει καθώς βγαίνει από άλλο VC που απλά τέτοια δυνατότητα δεν υποστηρίζεται σε εφαρμογές SIP client.
> Της Cosmote έχει αναφερθεί ότι παίζει σε κάποιους και σε άλλους (όπως και σε μένα) όχι. Και πάλι αν ενεργοποιηθεί στην εφαρμογή, σταματά ή λειτουργία στην σταθερή γραμμή, καθώς δεν επιτρέπεται ταυτόχρονη σύνδεση σε πάνω από μία συσκευή και μόνον η τελευταία που έκανε την σύνδεση θα δουλεύει.


Φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως να μπορεί να παίξει σε πολλαπλές συσκευές μόνο αν στήσεις κανέναν αστερίσκο...
Δεν το έχω ψάξει/ασχοληθεί...

----------


## jkoukos

Φυσικά, όπως σε οποιοδήποτε IP τηλεφωνικό κέντρο. Ένα τέτοιο μικρό είναι και τα Fritz.
Οπότε κάνεις χρήση της τηλεφωνίας από οποιοδήποτε σημείο του πλανήτη, αρκεί να έχεις πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και μέσω αυτού στο ΡΒΧ.

----------


## DoSMaN

Οπότε να ένας από τους λόγους που μπορείς να έχεις ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα που να είναι και LTE ή 5G ώστε σε περίπτωση που χάσεις την σταθερή σύνδεση να συνεχίζει να δουλεύει με τον πάροχο κινητής...

Με αυτό και ένα καλό UPS νομίζω ότι έχεις έναν πολύ καλό και σταθερό συνδυασμό για να μην χάνεις (σχεδόν) ποτέ την επικοινωνία σου...

Προφανώς και θα υπάρξουν εξαιρέσεις, αλλά αν τα έχεις προβλέψει όλα και πάραυτα μείνεις εκτός, πάντα θα έχεις την κλήρωση του τζόκερ ή το λαχείο...!!!

----------


## AlexT544

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά του ρουτερ στο εξοχικό και το θέμα είναι ότι καλά πιάνει όταν κάνω ρεσταρτ
Μετά από κάνα 2 μέρες πιάνει 40 και 30

----------


## DoSMaN

Έχουμε σχεδόν το ίδιο Line Att, οπότε είσαι κοντά στα 750-850 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο.
Το SNR το βλέπω λίγο ψηλό... ίσως αν ήταν κάπου στο 6-7 θα έπιανες περισσότερο.

Βλέπω ότι είσαι σε 17Α προφίλ.

Έχεις δοκιμάσει άλλο router;

----------


## AlexT544

Στο εξοχικό είμαι σε καμπίνα VDSL OTE
Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει με ένα ΖΤΕ Η267Α και συγχρονίζει στα 47800
Άρα να ζητήσω στον οτε να μου κατεβασει το ΣΝΡ

----------


## DoSMaN

> Στο εξοχικό είμαι σε καμπίνα VDSL OTE
> Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει με ένα ΖΤΕ Η267Α και συγχρονίζει στα 47800
> Άρα να ζητήσω στον οτε να μου κατεβασει το ΣΝΡ


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το κατεβάσει μέχρι 8, η Nova το κατεβάζει μέχρι και 6...

Τώρα με το Fritz και το tweak το πήγα στο 4 και τερμάτισα τη σύνδεση στο μέγιστο attenable αλλά οκ.. εγώ είμαι ακόμα με aDSL.

Το κατέβασμα του SNR μπορεί να φέρει αποσυνδέσεις, ανάλογα τη καλωδίωση από την καμπίνα μέχρι και το εσωτερικό του σπιτιού...

----------


## Marios74

> Η wind σε ftth έτρεχε promo 200αρα στη τιμή της 100αρας... Είχε γραφτεί πριν λίγες ημέρες.. 
> Το είχα δει νομίζω κ στο mywind.. Στο sfbb πάντως δεν είχε διορθωθεί η τιμή..


Σωστά αυτην "έκλεισα"...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το backup έχει να κάνει με το πόσο αναγκαίο είναι για εσένα το να έχεις συνεχώς σύνδεση.
> 
> Τα πάντα μπορεί να χαλάσουν,  όποτε συνήθως βάζουμε διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες ώστε να έχουμε backup.
> Δεν έχει να κάνει με περιοχή ή κάτι τέτοιο.


What he said...  :Arrow Up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το να έχεις κάτι εφεδρικό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό...
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, εγώ σπίτι έχω ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, αλλά αν πέσει το ρεύμα σε κανονική περίπτωση το χάνω σωστά;
> Οπότε έχω δίπλα εκεί κοντά και ένα εφεδρικό τηλέφωνο με καλώδιο (τύπου μπανάνα/γόνδολα), το πιο φθηνό που βρήκα, ώστε σε περίπτωση διακοπής να έχω τουλάχιστον σταθερό για περίπτωση ανάγκης.
> 
> Έχουμε τα κινητά θα μου πεις. Ωστόσο επειδή μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι πάντα τα χειρότερα σενάρια (και τα πιο ακραία), σκέψου να γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος και ταυτόχρονα να μην έχεις φορτίσει το κινητό σου ή/και να μην έχεις powerbank αλλά να είναι ανάγκη να μιλήσεις με κάποιον για να καλέσεις βοήθεια...
> 
> Τι θα κάνεις, θα αρχίσεις να φωνάζεις;; δυστυχώς η κοινωνία μας, έχει δείξει ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονται όλοι για τον διπλανό τους...
> 
> ...


Ακριβώς όπως τα είπες... 
Το τζόκερ πάντως καλό..  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Της Vodafone δεν θα παίξει καθώς βγαίνει από άλλο VC που απλά τέτοια δυνατότητα δεν υποστηρίζεται σε εφαρμογές SIP client.
> Της Cosmote έχει αναφερθεί ότι παίζει σε κάποιους και σε άλλους (όπως και σε μένα) όχι. Και πάλι αν ενεργοποιηθεί στην εφαρμογή, σταματά ή λειτουργία στην σταθερή γραμμή, καθώς δεν επιτρέπεται ταυτόχρονη σύνδεση σε πάνω από μία συσκευή και μόνον η τελευταία που έκανε την σύνδεση θα δουλεύει.


I see... Σωστός.. Αυτό με το άλλο vc στη βόντα μου διέφυγε..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά του ρουτερ στο εξοχικό και το θέμα είναι ότι καλά πιάνει όταν κάνω ρεσταρτ
> Μετά από κάνα 2 μέρες πιάνει 40 και 30


Αν υπολογίσουμε +6-7db attenuation που βάζει το vdsl, πρέπει να είσαι κάπου καθαρά στο χιλιόμετρο από τη καμπίνα..  
Τα υπόλοιπα δείχνουν οκ νομίζω.. 
Ερρορ δεν βγάζει πάντως..

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχουμε σχεδόν το ίδιο Line Att, οπότε είσαι κοντά στα 750-850 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο.
> Το SNR το βλέπω λίγο ψηλό... ίσως αν ήταν κάπου στο 6-7 θα έπιανες περισσότερο.
> 
> Βλέπω ότι είσαι σε 17Α προφίλ.
> 
> Έχεις δοκιμάσει άλλο router;


Μη συγκρίνεις adsl/vdsl στην εξασθένιση... Δεν είναι το ίδιο.. 
Ο οτε στα χαμηλότερα πακέτα δίνει 17Α κυρίως.. 
Το σχετικά ψηλό σνρ (λίγο ψηλό βσκ) δείχνει πως η γραμμή έχει λίγο ψωμί για πιο πάνω.. 
Ο οτε κάτω από 8 δεν το ρίχνει.. Και σε vdsl δεν ξέρω αν θα το κάνουν.. 
Αλήθεια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι 55 δεν έπρεπε να πιάνει; 
Επομένως αν το σνρ είναι κοντά στο default 9 (9,6) και δεν πάει πιο πάνω από 51, μπορεί να μη σηκώνει η γραμμή του...
Το 0,6 στο 9 μπορεί να το δείχνει και έτσι το ρουτερ και πραγματικά να είναι 9... 
Η καμπίνα αλήθεια είναι vectoring;

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο εξοχικό είμαι σε καμπίνα VDSL OTE
> Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει με ένα ΖΤΕ Η267Α και συγχρονίζει στα 47800
> Άρα να ζητήσω στον οτε να μου κατεβασει το ΣΝΡ


Ποιο ρουτερ είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε; 
Συνεργάζεται μάλλον πιο καλά με τη καμπίνα.. 
Όσο για το σνρ δοκίμασε να ζητήσεις να το πάνε όσο πιο κάτω τους επιτρέπουν, συνήθως 8.. 
Αλλά σε vdsl δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα στο κάνουν..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το κατεβάσει μέχρι 8, η Nova το κατεβάζει μέχρι και 6...
> 
> Τώρα με το Fritz και το tweak το πήγα στο 4 και τερμάτισα τη σύνδεση στο μέγιστο attenable αλλά οκ.. εγώ είμαι ακόμα με aDSL.
> 
> Το κατέβασμα του SNR μπορεί να φέρει αποσυνδέσεις, ανάλογα τη καλωδίωση από την καμπίνα μέχρι και το εσωτερικό του σπιτιού...


Με ένα φριτζ και αν το σνρ δεν είναι κλειδωμένο θα τα τερμάτιζε τα 55 με ένα 6αρι margin λογικά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστά αυτην "έκλεισα"...


Άραγε υπάρχει ακόμα; 
Θα τσεκάρω κ στο mywind.. 
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά δλδ γιατί για βαβούρες στη πολυκατοικία μάλλον δεν είμαι...

----------


## AlexT544

το ρούτερ που βλέπεις εινα οχυγεν
Η καμπίνα είναι vectoring
Και 55 πιάνει αλλα οχι παντα
Πχ τώρα πιάνει 49052

- - - Updated - - -

και ναι με φριτζ πιανει 55

----------


## DoSMaN

Πάντως η Wind τέλειωσε τα έργα στο τσακ για να ρίξουν νέα άσφαλτο και να φτιάξουν τους δρόμους εκεί...

Αλήθεια, τέλειωσε η ασφαλτώστρωση ή ακόμα είναι κλειστός ο δρόμος στην Κων/πόλεως από Πολυδώρου μέχρι Αγ. Μελετίου;

----------


## SPYRUSS

Στο κουπονοsite της SFBB, αφενός δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητες στις διευθύνσεις που πριν έδινε, σε όσους έχει βγάλει κουπόνια στις προσφορές των παρόχων αντικρύζεις αυτό: 
"Ο πάροχος έχει περιλάβει τη διεύθυνσή σας στις περιοχές όπου πρόκειται να προσφέρει SFBB υπηρεσίες. Όμως οι προσφορές που ακολουθούν δεν είναι ακόμη διαθέσιμες στη διεύθυνσή σας.
Μπορείτε να επισκέπτεστε ανά πάσα στιγμή την τρέχουσα σελίδα ώστε να ενημερώνεστε για τη διαθεσιμότητά τους." :Closed topic: 
Ξανά στο περίμενε.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι ο μόνος λόγος που τουλάχιστον τελείωσε τα σκαψίματα η Wind είναι λόγω της ασφαλτόστρωσης στον κολωνό και επομένως της απαγόρευσης να ξανασκάψουν για τους επόμενους 24 μήνες;

----------


## AlexT544

1. ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ μάλλον με την ασφαλτοστρωση καλυψαν το φρετιο της wind  που είναι χειμαρρασ και δοδωνης αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος
2. SPYRUSS ΣΕ εμενα συνεχιζει να δίνει κανονικά το sfbb διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## SPYRUSS

Στις προσφορές των παρόχων σου λέει κάτι; Αν όχι εσύ προχωράς κανονικά.
Τελικά οι καμπίνες οπτικής έχουν πάρει νούμερα;

----------


## AlexT544

Μπα δεν έχουν πάρει νούμερο αλλα δεν σημαίνει κάτι
Στο sfbb  μου γράφει αυτο

----------


## SPYRUSS

Εμένα πλέον στη διεύθυνση του σπιτιού δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα, και όταν συνδεθώ , στα στοιχεία του δικαιούχου, στο  κάτω μέρος που γράφει τους παρόχους, όταν πατήσεις να δεις τις προσφορές , λέει αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω.. :No no:

----------


## Iris07

Κάτι θα έγινε..

Ίσως ξεχάσανε να περάσουν σε κανένα φρεάτιο οπτικές η Ζεύξις ?

----------


## Codehack

> Εμένα πλέον στη διεύθυνση του σπιτιού δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα, και όταν συνδεθώ , στα στοιχεία του δικαιούχου, στο  κάτω μέρος που γράφει τους παρόχους, όταν πατήσεις να δεις τις προσφορές , λέει αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω..


Εμένα κανονικά δουλεύει που μένω στη Δράμας: 



 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## AlexT544

codehack 
Θυμασαι αν είχε φρεάτιο χειμαρρας και δοδωνης
???

----------


## LagSpike

Καλησπερα παιδια, βγηκε νεο excel για το FTTC, σας ανεβαζω και το παλιο FTTH για να ειναι μαζεμενα

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## Codehack

> codehack 
> Θυμασαι αν είχε φρεάτιο χειμαρρας και δοδωνης
> ???


Ναι έχει. Το καλύψανε;




> Καλησπερα παιδια, βγηκε νεο excel για το FTTC, σας ανεβαζω και το παλιο FTTH για να ειναι μαζεμενα
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Άμα βρεις και νέο για FTTH είσαι θεούλης

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπερα παιδια, βγηκε νεο excel για το FTTC, σας ανεβαζω και το παλιο FTTH για να ειναι μαζεμενα
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Ωραίος!  :One thumb up: 
Thanks!

* Έχει κάποιες έξτρα καμπίνες ανά περιοχή στο τέλος της λίστας (FTTC)

----------


## AlexT544

Ναι codehack το καλυψανε θα γελάσουμε όταν θα έρθουν για την καθετη

----------


## nplatis

Και σε εμένα έγινε το ίδιο με τη διαθεσιμότητα στο sfbb: την πρώτη ημέρα (νομίζω 3/2) έβγαλε προσφορές από Wind και Cosmote, και μου ήρθε και email. Πλέον όμως με έχει στην αναμονή.

Υποθέτω ότι μπήκαν αυτόματα όλες οι περιοχές την ημέρα που έληγε εκείνη η προθεσμία, τώρα όμως απεικονίζεται η πραγματική κατάσταση. Σημειώνω ότι έχω επικοινωνήσει με Wind και μου λένε ότι ακόμα... δεν.

----------


## DoSMaN

Ο δρόμος άνοιξε εκεί στην Κων/πόλεως μέχρι Αγ. Μελετίου ή φτιάχνουν τον δρόμο κομμάτι κομμάτι;

Πάντως λίγο τραγικό να κάλυψαν και τα φρεάτια ρε παιδιά...
Δε θα έπρεπε να είναι προσεκτικοί σε αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## MrGoose

Pending ακόμα η 336... Έλα ρε φίλε...

----------


## hellisgr

Σχετικά με την νέα άσφαλτο και τα φρεάτια, να σας πω ότι στην Β. Ηπείρου μας κόπηκε το νερό το βράδυ κατά τις 7 και στις 8 έσκαβαν για να το φτιάξουν  :Wall:

----------


## vspiros

Παιδιά όλη η οδός μου έχει διαθεσιμότητα εκτός από την πολυκατοικία μου.Απευθύνθηκα στην sfbb και μου απάντησαν «
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η διαθεσιμότητα της SFBB υπηρεσίας εξαρτάται από τις περιοχές κάλυψης οι οποίες δηλώνονται στο Πληροφοριακό Σύστημα από τους Τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. »
έχετε καμια ιδέα τι γίνεται από δω και πέρα; 
Η cosmote απάντησε ότι στο νούμερό μου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Δε ρώτησα όμως το κόστος χωρίς κουπόνι. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο πάει χωρίς την επιδότηση (όχι το πάγιο αλλά η μετατροπή);

----------


## LagSpike

γιατι δεν πας σε καταστημα Cosmote να δεις αν μπορουν να το αναλαβουν εκεινοι και να σου εκδοσουν κουπονι?
Εστω και μια ερωτηση να κανεις, δεν χανεις κατι. Στην τελικη *"δηλώνονται στο Πληροφοριακό Σύστημα από τους Τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους"* μαλλον για δικη τους βλακεια σκεφτομαι

- - - Updated - - -




> Pending ακόμα η 336... Έλα ρε φίλε...


Αστα....δεν ξερω αν ειναι να γελασω ή να κλαψω...

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά πάντως αυτά είναι στοιχεία που τα έστειλε η Wind!
Η Wind σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ?

Ρώτα στην Cosmote αφού είσαι σε αυτήν..
και εάν δεν βγάλεις άκρη ρώτα στην Wind..

----------


## Yuto

Καλησπέρα, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει για την 446-139 γιατί με έχει πλακώσει η δουλειά;

----------


## Giannis80x

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Αν μπορεις καποιος οπως με εχετε ξαναεξυπηρετησει η 446/357 και κωδικος καμπινας KLN144 παιρνει οντως 24/02;
Δυστυχως μπαινω απο κινητο γιατι βρισκομαι εκτος Αθηνας αυτην την στιγμη.
Επισης απο παλιοτερο αρχειο ειχα βρει πως απο την 446/357 παιρνω εγω.Σε αυτο ομως το νεο αρχειο δεν βλεπω να λεει την διαυθυνση μου.
Αν μπορει καποιος και δεν βαριεται να με εξυπηρετησει.
Αν χρειαστειτε και διευθυνση να πω.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## AlexT544

Λοποιον η 446_357 ενεργοποιεται αυριο

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει για την 446-139 γιατί με έχει πλακώσει η δουλειά;


Ναι ναι αυριο

----------


## Giannis80x

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε.
Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να τσεκαρεις και την διευθυνση;
Δημοσθενους 19.
Απο το κινητο δεν μου την δειχνει.
Σε παλιοτερο αρχειο ομως που εχει ανεβει εδω,ελεγε την διευθυνση.
Η wind για την ωρα δεν δειχνει κατι σε διαθεσιμοτητα για την διευθυνση μου,παρα μονο adsl.

----------


## AlexT544

κανονικά την βγάζει την οδό Δημοσθένους 19 στην καμπίνα 446-357

----------


## Giannis80x

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
Απο το κινητο δεν μπορουσα να το διαβασω.
Οποτε η wind θα δωσει διαθεσιμοτητα σε κανα δυο βδομαδες;
Τι προτεινετε να κανω;
Να περιμενω να εμφανιστει;
Να παρω τηλ εγω;

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά απ' αύριο ή μεθ' αύριο θα πρέπει να σου δείξει..

----------


## AlexT544

αύριο θα δώσει
Θα πάρεις εσύ τηλεφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση και θα επιμηνεις

----------


## Giannis80x

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!
Μιλαμε για ηδονη????
Δεν κρατιεμαι.
Μακαρι να δωσει κατοσταρα γραμμη.

----------


## AlexT544

Έως 200 θα δώσει!!!!!

----------


## Giannis80x

Και με 100 τρισευτυχισμενος θα μαι.
Εδω τρεχουμε με 9 τοσα χρονια.
Να δω και ποσο θα κοστισει φορητοτητα και ποινη αποχωρησης απο την vodafone που ειμαι τωρα.
Αλλα οσα και να πουν ....

----------


## AlexT544

για να δεις το πρόστιμο πας στο myvodafone 
Πατας ρυθμισεις
Μετα πατας τα συμβολαια μου και βρίσκεις το τελευταίο συμβολαιο που έχεις κάνει
Ανοίγεις το pdf και λέει ότι αν φύγεις τον 1ο μήνα πληρώνεις τόσα κλπ

----------


## Giannis80x

Ληγει εμενα τον αλλον μηνα.εχω το συμβολαιο.
Απλα επειδη διαβασα εδω πως αν εχω πχ μια βλαβη,θα μπλεξω με τις εταιρειες κλπ..
Γι αυτο λεω καλυτερα wind και ας πληρωσω φορητοτητα γιατι δεν θελω να αλλαξω νουμερο σταθερου και ας πληρωσω και πεναλτυ.

----------


## AlexT544

θα είναι πολύ μικρο το ποσο
Το πολύ 20€

----------


## GregoirX23

> για να δεις το πρόστιμο πας στο myvodafone 
> Πατας ρυθμισεις
> Μετα πατας τα συμβολαια μου και βρίσκεις το τελευταίο συμβολαιο που έχεις κάνει
> Ανοίγεις το pdf και λέει ότι αν φύγεις τον 1ο μήνα πληρώνεις τόσα κλπ


Τι pdf είναι αυτό; Το συμβόλαιο; 
Δεν ήξερα ότι στο δείχνει αυτό στη σελίδα τους..

----------


## AlexT544

Ναι ναι εκεί που είπα στον Γιάννη είναι!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

ναι το συμβόλαιο ειναι

----------


## Giannis80x

Θα παρω και ενα τηλ στην voda και βλεπω.
Να δω και τιμες βασικα

----------


## AlexT544

Μην τολμήσεις με voda
Οταν η ξαδέρφη μου έχει βλάβη με VDSL VODAFONE ΣΕ περιοχή της wind ερχονται τεχνικοι ολων των παροχών WIND VODA OTE

- - - Updated - - -

Και ο ένας πετάει το μπαλάκι στον άλλον
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν ΟΤΕ διότι αν υπάρχει καλωδιακή βλάβη με το καλώδιο που έρχεσαι θα σου το αντικαταστήσει άμεσα ο ΟΤΕ ενώ αν είσαι σε άλλο παροχο θα τρέχεις!!
Ρωτα και τον IRIS07

----------


## Giannis80x

Αυτο σκεφτομαι και εγω.
Προτιμω να δωσω πχ 100 ευρω φορητοτητες,πεναλτυ και να ξεμπερδευω παρα να μπλεξω σε μια στραβη.
Εμενα βεβαια η εγκατασταση ολη στο σπιτι ειναι 5 μηνων οποτε βλαβη ακατορθωτο να παθω,απ εξω οτι συμβει

- - - Updated - - -

Μακαρι αυριο να δωσει διαθεσημοτητα και ο οτε και η wind αυριο.
Δεν κρατιεμαι

----------


## AlexT544

To απεξω ειναι το θέμα
Εγώ θα σιυ προτεινα ΟΤΕ
αλλα οτι επιθυμεις

- - - Updated - - -

ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα δώσει αμέσως στο σαιτ αλλα αν πάρεις τηλ και πιεσεις λιγο τον εκπρόσωπο θα δει ότι έχει διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## Giannis80x

Ειναι φαρμακειο βεβαια ο οτε αλλα...ειναι αυτο που λες.

----------


## MrGoose

> ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα δώσει αμέσως στο σαιτ αλλα αν πάρεις τηλ και πιεσεις λιγο τον εκπρόσωπο θα δει ότι έχει διαθεσιμοτητα


Για να πιάσουν το στόχο των αναβαθμίσεων που έχουν κάθε μήνα, αυτοί θα κάνουν αίτηση, κι ας δουν ότι δεν έχει 100% διαθεσιμότητα, κι ό,τι θα πρέπει και καλά να γίνει έλεγχος. Απλά θα πρέπει να πάρει στις 25 του μήνα για σίγουρα.

----------


## AlexT544

Αυτό ακριβώς MrGoose

----------


## Giannis80x

Και wind δεν με χαλαει.εχει καλο πακετο για 100αρα.
Οπως και η voda.
Θα δουμε εως την Παρασκευη.
Σαν ονειρο μου φαινεται παντως παιδια.

----------


## AlexT544

Πάντως στην θέση σου θα πήγαινα με ΟΤΕ
Γιατί σου ανέφερα πριν τον λογο

----------


## Giannis80x

Καλομαθαμε με 20 ευρω τον μηνα τηλ και τωρα τα 45 μας φαινονται υπερβολικα πολλα.

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά 28/2-1/03 καθετηηηη

----------


## DoSMaN

> Παιδιά 28/2-1/03 καθετηηηη


Στην πολυκατοικία;
Αν ναι, θύμισέ μας πότε έκανες την αίτηση ή βάλτο στην υπογραφή σου για να υπάρχει ως ιστορικότητα...

----------


## AlexT544

Ναι στην πολυκατοικία
Το αίτημα το είχα κάνει 3/2/2022

----------


## DoSMaN

Καλά νέα...
Αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν Wind αν θα έκανε πιο γρήγορα τη διαδικασία.

Αλλά γενικά έγινε γρήγορα νομίζω...

----------


## Iris07

Άμα πήγε 1 μήνα όλη η διαδικασία είναι Super!!  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλομαθαμε με 20 ευρω τον μηνα τηλ και τωρα τα 45 μας φαινονται υπερβολικα πολλα.


Όπως το λες...

----------


## Gkostas2007

Ήρθαν και σε μένα για την κάθετη, γιατί ζήτησε ήδη ένας γείτονας. 2 μήνες θέλει όπως μου είπαν και γενικά μου πούλησαν πολύ το ότι το δικτυο θα ανήκει στην Wind. Γενικά ρε παιδιά, ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ Wind & Cosmote σε περίπτωση βλαβης κλπ; Μήπως αξίζει μόνο Wind τώρα.

----------


## Iris07

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε FTTH όλο το δίκτυο μπορεί να το έχει και να το επισκευάζει η Wind.

Επίσης μπορεί να έχει 2 εργολάβους της προκοπής τώρα, για να ελέγχουν το δίκτυο της, μέχρι το κουτί ορόφου..

Τώρα το πόσο καλοί θα είναι σε εξυπηρέτηση μέσα στο σπίτι του συνδρομητή δεν ξέρω.. δεν έχω άποψη..

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε FTTH όλο το δίκτυο μπορεί να το έχει και να το επισκευάζει η Wind.
> 
> Επίσης μπορεί να έχει 2 εργολάβους της προκοπής τώρα, για να ελέγχουν το δίκτυο της, μέχρι το κουτί ορόφου..
> 
> Τώρα το πόσο καλοί θα είναι σε εξυπηρέτηση μέσα στο σπίτι του συνδρομητή δεν ξέρω.. δεν έχω άποψη..


Οπότε στην περιοχή μας, για οπτική ίνα η κοσμοτε είναι κυρίως για την εξυπηρέτηση μέσα στο σπίτι? Πχ καλωδίωση εντός του διαμερίσματος, σήμα wifi κλπ? Δεν θα ασχολείται δλδ καθόλου με την καλωδίωση από τον κατανεμητή στο διαμέρισμα ή από την καμπίνα στον κατανεμητή όπως κάνει τώρα?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, η Cosmote θα αναλάβει μόνο να σου φέρει την οπτική ίνα από το κουτί ορόφου μέσα στο σπίτι και να σου βάλει τον εξοπλισμό..
οπότε μόνο αυτό το κομμάτι αναλαμβάνει για έλεγχο.

----------


## endcer

50 μερες εχουν περασει απο τοτε που ολοι αρχισαν να μου δινουν μεχρι 200mbps ταχυτητες και η ΝΟΒΑ ακομα μου δινει μεχρι 24 ....  :Crying:

----------


## Iris07

Μπλέξιμο.. :-|

Πόσο μένει για να λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου ?
Ρώτησες πόσο είναι η ποινή ?

----------


## endcer

> Μπλέξιμο.. :-|
> 
> Πόσο μένει για να λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου ?
> Ρώτησες πόσο είναι η ποινή ?


Τον αυγουστο ληγει και η ποινη ειναι 130 ευρω μου ειπαν ... αστα να πανε .

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. νομίζω ότι πολλά σου είπανε..  :Thinking: 

Κανονικά όσο πλησιάζεις στην λήξη η ποινή μειώνεται..
Για να καταλάβεις εμένα στο προηγούμενο 24 που είχα Cosmote το συμβόλαιο γράφει την ποινή ανά μήνα και τους τελευταίους 8 μήνες πάει ως εξής..

75, 66, 56, 47, 37, 28, 18, 9

Εάν δεν έχεις τέτοιον πίνακα  ζήτα τους να σου στείλουν..
ή πήγαινε σε κατάστημα να δεις..

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Ναι, η Cosmote θα αναλάβει μόνο να σου φέρει την οπτική ίνα από το κουτί ορόφου μέσα στο σπίτι και να σου βάλει τον εξοπλισμό..
> οπότε μόνο αυτό το κομμάτι αναλαμβάνει για έλεγχο.


Τότε γιατί πολλοί λένε σε αυτό το thread να επιλέξουμε είτε κοσμοτέ, είτε Wind? Δλδ εγώ έτσι όπως το βλέπω, νομίζω με τα χίλια wind συμφέρει. Τι παραπάνω θα μου προσφέρει δλδ η Cosmote?

----------


## AlexT544

Ελευθερία στα ρουτερ 
Για μενα αυτο ειναι το ΤΟΠ

----------


## LagSpike

εκτος απο το οτι στον ΟΤΕ εχεις την δυνατοτητα να επιλεξεις τον εξοπλισμο, χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος για αυτο που λεω, εχω ακουσει οτι ανεξαρτητως πακετου FTTC ή FTTH ολοι οι παροχοι συνδεονται στο core network του ΟΤΕ με virtual switch. Αν ισχυει, σημαινει πως ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ο πρωτος που ξερει τι προβλημα υπαρχει στο δικτυο οταν οι υπολοιποι πηγαινουν με την αφαιρετικη μεθοδο

----------


## Gkostas2007

Όταν λες core network με απλά λόγια τι ακριβώς εννοείς (για εμάς που δεν το πολυκατέχουμε κιολας :P ). Εννοείς από το Α/Κ μέχρι το κουτί της Wind?

Επιπλέον, όταν λέτε επιλογή ρούτερ... Εμένα στην 24αρα μου εδωσαν ένα speedport entry χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν. Τώρα δλδ μπορώ να επιλέξω; Αν ναι, ποιο ακριβώς. Πραγματικά ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά.

----------


## AlexT544

Στον Οτε βάζεις οποιο ρουτερ της αρεσκείας σου θέλεις
Πχ fritz draytek tp link Asus και αλλα
Κι απλά να έχουν voip  αλλιως αν δεν έχουν voip αγοραζεις απλα εξτρα ενα voip gateway
Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος για το gateway αλλα για λτ θεμα τον ρουτερ ναιι
Εγω εχω Fritzbox 7530 στην γραμμή μου

- - - Updated - - -

επίσης τα fritz τα υποστηρίζει ο ΟΤΕ οποτε με το θέμα των κωδικών τηλεφωνίας εινai plug and play
Ενω στα αλλα πρεπει να πάρεις τηλ τον ΟΤΕ και σου δίνουν επιτόπου τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας

----------


## LagSpike

> Όταν λες core network με απλά λόγια τι ακριβώς εννοείς (για εμάς που δεν το πολυκατέχουμε κιολας :P ). Εννοείς από το Α/Κ μέχρι το κουτί της Wind?


το Core network είναι από το Α/Κ και προς τα πίσω, δηλαδή η διασύνδεση όλης την Ελλάδας με τον κομό του δικτύου και την σύνδεση του με τον έξω κόσμο

----------


## ivamvako

> Στον Οτε βάζεις οποιο ρουτερ της αρεσκείας σου θέλεις
> Πχ fritz draytek tp link Asus και αλλα
> Κι απλά να έχουν voip  αλλιως αν δεν έχουν voip αγοραζεις απλα εξτρα ενα voip gateway
> Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος για το gateway αλλα για λτ θεμα τον ρουτερ ναιι
> Εγω εχω Fritzbox 7530 στην γραμμή μου
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> επίσης τα fritz τα υποστηρίζει ο ΟΤΕ οποτε με το θέμα των κωδικών τηλεφωνίας εινai plug and play
> Ενω στα αλλα πρεπει να πάρεις τηλ τον ΟΤΕ και σου δίνουν επιτόπου τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας


Επειδη δεν το γνωριζω, ποια είναι τα τα πλεονεκτηματα απο εναν αλλο router περαν αυτου που δινει πχ η Wind ?

----------


## p0rt

Χθες διαπίστωσα ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ 332 (διαταύρωση Αλεξανδρείας και Αμπλιανης) βλέποντας αυτό:



Επικοινώνησα με την Wind και με ενημέρωσαν ότι παρά το γεγόνος ότι γίνεται λόγος για 2*00, 100, 50 mbps*, οι 200  είναι για FTTH (τότε βρε  :Evil:  :Clap:  :RTFM:  :Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Clap:  :RTFM:  γιατι γράφετε για 200άρα;;; ), η 100 δεν ειναι για συνδιαστικό πακέτο σταθερής και κινητής που έχω εγώ (αρά θα έπρεπε να κάνω δυο νέα διαφορετικά συμβόλαια, ένα για σταθερή με 100 και ένα για κινητή), και ότι συνεπώς μόνο 50άρα μπορούν να μου δώσουν. 

Αυτήν την στιγμή πληρώνω 69€ στη Wind για 24αρα (όλα απεριόριστα + WindTV) + wind Κινητη (επίσης όλα απεριόριστα). 

Η προσφορά τους λοιπόν είναι 74€ για 50άρα (όλα απεριόριστα *χωρίς* WindTV) + wind Κινητη (επίσης όλα απεριόριστα). Μαζί με την  Wind TV πάει στα 79€. 

Ουσιαστικά λοιπόν μιλάμε για 10€ με αναβάθμιση της 24άρας σε 50άρα και να λέω και πάλι καλά.

Για την ιστορία, η καμπίνα Wind που συνδέθηκε με την 332 βρίσκεται στην πλατεία Πέτρουλα, σε απόσταση 70 μέτρων. Είχε πάρει νούμερο τον Σεπτέμβριο και μετά ... φέεεετα και Jack Daniels 2σε1. Η υπηρεσία VDSL δόθηκε μόλις τώρα.  Πέντε μήνες μετά!

----------


## AlexT544

ΤΙ βλακειες σου λένε
Η καμπίνα σου είναι FTTC και δίνει ΕΩΣ 200VDSL

----------


## Iris07

@ p0rt

Ναι, είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα τα συμβόλαια που έχουν πολλά μέσα.. :-|

----------


## p0rt

Δεν το έχω σε τίποτα να ανακαλέσω, και να τους πω ότι θα μείνω με την 24άρα. 
Μπας και το σκεφτουν λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## MrGoose

> Χθες διαπίστωσα ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ 332 (διαταύρωση Αλεξανδρείας και Αμπλιανης) βλέποντας αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> Επικοινώνησα με την Wind και με ενημέρωσαν ότι παρά το γεγόνος ότι γίνεται λόγος για 2*00, 100, 50 mbps*, οι 200  είναι για FTTH (τότε βρε  γιατι γράφετε για 200άρα;;; ), η 100 δεν ειναι για συνδιαστικό πακέτο σταθερής και κινητής που έχω εγώ (αρά θα έπρεπε να κάνω δυο νέα διαφορετικά συμβόλαια, ένα για σταθερή με 100 και ένα για κινητή), και ότι συνεπώς μόνο 50άρα μπορούν να μου δώσουν. 
> 
> Αυτήν την στιγμή πληρώνω 69€ στη Wind για 24αρα (όλα απεριόριστα + WindTV) + wind Κινητη (επίσης όλα απεριόριστα). 
> 
> Η προσφορά τους λοιπόν είναι 74€ για 50άρα (όλα απεριόριστα *χωρίς* WindTV) + wind Κινητη (επίσης όλα απεριόριστα). Μαζί με την  Wind TV πάει στα 79€. 
> ...


Όταν είχε στείλει ο lagspike το αρχειάκι, την είχε pending απ' ότι θυμάμαι.

----------


## AlexT544

ΟΧΙ Η 332 λεει 24/2

----------


## MrGoose

> ΟΧΙ Η 332 λεει 24/2


Μπορεί να μπερδεύτηκα εγώ με την 336 που είναι η δικιά μου και να μπέρδεψα και τις γραμμές.
Τεσπα, η Wind ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει στην καταγγελία.

----------


## Giannis80x

Στο site της wind εχει προσφορα και 100αρα με κινητο κλπ στα 55.
Μου το προτειναν και εμενα.
Ψαξτο λιγο στο site τους

----------


## nplatis

> Δεν το έχω σε τίποτα να ανακαλέσω, και να τους πω ότι θα μείνω με την 24άρα. 
> Μπας και το σκεφτουν λίγο καλύτερα.


Μήπως να πήγαινες από το κατάστημα να το συζητήσεις;

Εγώ είχα κάτι αντίστοιχο στην αναβάθμιση από ADSL σε VDSL, που ζητούσαν, όπως ίσως θυμάστε, σε όσους είχαν και κινητό, να αναβαθμίσουν και το κινητό, με μεγάλη συνολική αύξηση. Ήθελα να το κρατήσω όπως ήταν. Κάπως μου είχαν πει από το τηλέφωνο να πάω να το ζητήσω από κατάστημα, πήγα, και εκεί αρχικά είπαν ότι δεν γίνεται, τους είπα ότι μου το είπαν από την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση, ρώτησαν, τελικά το έκαναν.

----------


## Fiestanik

Στα Σεπόλια στην Αντιγόνης με Κρέοντος κάτι κάνουν πάλι. Σαν να "σκάβουν" για οπτική, αλλά πέρασα γρήγορα και δεν είδα λεπτομέρειες.

Σήμερα -2/3- ανοίγουν στην Κρέοντος ξανά τις τομές που είχαν γίνει. Μπορεί να είναι άλλος πάροχος και "πατάει" στην υπάρχουσα χάραξη;

----------


## SPYRUSS

Προχωράμε με την όπισθεν. Στο κουπονοsite(SFBB),  στο λογαριασμό μου η προσφορά της WIND εξαφανίστηκε. Έμεινε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και αυτός με αστερίσκους.

----------


## p0rt

> Στο site της wind εχει προσφορα και 100αρα με κινητο κλπ στα 55.
> Μου το προτειναν και εμενα.
> Ψαξτο λιγο στο site τους


Σε υφιστάμενο πελάτη δεν κάνουν τέτοιες προσφορές.

Προσπάθησα δύο φορές να επικοινωνήσω με τη Wind για να δηλώσω ανάκληση του αιτήματος μου. Μετά από μεγάλες αναμονές σταμάτησα τις προσπάθειες. Μου έστειλαν με email την αρχική αίτηση την οποία πρέπει να αποδεχθώ απαντώντας "συμφωνώ". Θα το αφήσω εκεί να πιάνει αράχνες. 
Επίσης με κάλεσαν τρεις φορές από ένα κινητό το οποίο όπως διαπίστωσα είναι από τη Wind. Δεν απάντησα αλλά δεν σκοπεύω να δώσω σημασία και να τους πάρω στα σοβαρά.

----------


## Giannis80x

Βαλε σταθερο μονο και το αλλο καντο f2go με 15 ευρουλακια να μιλας οσο θες και gb εχει.

----------


## nplatis

> Προχωράμε με την όπισθεν. Στο κουπονοsite(SFBB),  στο λογαριασμό μου η προσφορά της WIND εξαφανίστηκε. Έμεινε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και αυτός με αστερίσκους.


Το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ. Την ημέρα που ήταν τυπικά να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες FTTH μου ήρθε email από το SFBB, και πράγματι είχε προσφορές από Wind και Cosmote. Τώρα πια φαίνεται μόνο η Cosmote και αυτή στο μέλλον. Και αν πας από τη γενική σελίδα στη διεύθυνσή σου, θα λέει το ίδιο, ότι *θα* έρθουν οι προσφορές σε λίγο...

Το αστείο είναι ότι έπαιρνα την Wind και τους έλεγα «μα είδα προσφορά στο SFBB» και μου έλεγαν «μα δεν υπάρχει»!

----------


## Kostinos

Για κάποιο λόγο βλέπω σε περιοχές δικτύου Wind εμφανίζεται μόνο ο πΟΤΕ να έχει διαθεσιμότητα στο sfbb ενώ πριν υπήρχε...

----------


## sgatz

> Στα Σεπόλια στην Αντιγόνης με Κρέοντος κάτι κάνουν πάλι. Σαν να "σκάβουν" για οπτική, αλλά πέρασα γρήγορα και δεν είδα λεπτομέρειες.
> 
> Σήμερα -2/3- ανοίγουν στην Κρέοντος ξανά τις τομές που είχαν γίνει. Μπορεί να είναι άλλος πάροχος και "πατάει" στην υπάρχουσα χάραξη;


Τελικά έμαθε κανείς ποιος σκάβει ξανά στην Κρέοντος?

----------


## dFatKiddo

Πότε περιμένουμε νέα λίστα Wind;

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον προς την τελευταία εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου..

----------


## MrGoose

> Μάλλον προς την τελευταία εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου..


Εγώ περιμένω ακόμα απάντηση από την καταγγελία που τους είχα κάνει

----------


## GPxr

Αν κάποιος που είναι στην cosmote του έχουν κάνει την αναβάθμιση από ADSL σε VDSL ας το αναφέρει καθώς και τα βήματα που έγιναν μέχρι την αναβάθμιση. 

Σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους τέλη Γενάρη μου είχαν πει ότι μέσα στο 1ο τρίμηνο του 22 θα δώσουν τις αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## gio1973

Χαιρετώ τον κόσμο!  Έμπαινα σχεδόν καθημερινά να τσεκάρω στην σελίδα της SFBB για τη επιδότηση και τσέκαρα με τον Τ.Κ μου 10443... Μέχρι χθες μου έβγαζε τον Τ.Κ στις περιοχές που είχαν καταχωρηθεί αλλ απο σήμερα δεν τον βγάζει και μου γράφει "Στον ΤΚ που δηλώσατε δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές ικανές να προσφέρουν SFBB υπηρεσίες. Δεδομένου ότι οι γεωγραφικές περιοχές κάλυψης διαρκώς θα διευρύνονται μπορείτε να επαναλάβετε τον έλεγχο σε μεταγενέστερη χρονική στιγμή. "   Στο μεταξύ οι εταιρείες δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα 50,100,200 ΟΛΕΣ ομως!!! Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά για μας τους ... άσχετους? Τι παίζεται??? Δηλαδη μπορω να βαλω οπτικη αλλα επιδοτηση δεν????

----------


## MrGoose

Μπορεί να αποφάσισαν να την κάνουν FTTC από FTTH τη διεύθυνσή σου.

----------


## ChriZ

> Χαιρετώ τον κόσμο!  Έμπαινα σχεδόν καθημερινά να τσεκάρω στην σελίδα της SFBB για τη επιδότηση και τσέκαρα με τον Τ.Κ μου 10443... Μέχρι χθες μου έβγαζε τον Τ.Κ στις περιοχές που είχαν καταχωρηθεί αλλ απο σήμερα δεν τον βγάζει και μου γράφει "Στον ΤΚ που δηλώσατε δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές ικανές να προσφέρουν SFBB υπηρεσίες. Δεδομένου ότι οι γεωγραφικές περιοχές κάλυψης διαρκώς θα διευρύνονται μπορείτε να επαναλάβετε τον έλεγχο σε μεταγενέστερη χρονική στιγμή. "   Στο μεταξύ οι εταιρείες δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα 50,100,200 ΟΛΕΣ ομως!!! Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά για μας τους ... άσχετους? Τι παίζεται??? Δηλαδη μπορω να βαλω οπτικη αλλα επιδοτηση δεν????


Οι εταιρίες που λες ότι δίνουν 50,100 & 200, που λες, προφανώς δίνουν FTTC και όχι FTTH που πάει μέσω SFBB.
Οπότε μάλλον το σπίτι σου παίρνει από ΚΑΦΑΟ το οποίο αναβαθμίστηκε από VDSL καμπίνα της Wind. Τώρα αν κάποια στιγμή είναι να πάρεις και FTTH δεν το ξέρω. Αν ξέρεις από ποιο ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ παίρνεις γράψε εδώ ποιο είναι, αλλιώς ο @Iris07 θα μπορέσει να σε κατευθύνει να το βρεις και να δειτε τι τελικά ισχύει για σένα

- - - Updated - - -

Με πρόλαβε ο MrGoose..  :Smile:

----------


## Codehack

> Μπορεί να αποφάσισαν να την κάνουν FTTC από FTTH τη διεύθυνσή σου.


Και εμένα στην οδό Δράμας, στο 10443 μου εμφανίζει το ίδιο μήνυμα ενώ μέχρι πριν κάποιες μέρες έλεγε ότι η περιοχή μου ανήκει σε περιοχές που θα παίρνουν SFBB υπηρεσίες. Έχω εκδώσει κουπόνι κανονικά. Καμπίνες FTTC κοντά δεν υπάρχουν, όλες FTTH είναι.

----------


## gio1973

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις αλλα δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω καμπινες κτλ . Το προγραμμα που μου δινει η cosmote ειναι το COSMOTE Fiber To The Home

----------


## Iris07

Για πείτε παιδιά σε ποιά καφάο OTE είστε..

Πριν λίγο απάντησα σε έναν άλλο φίλο εδώ που με ρώταγε το ίδιο..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...76#post7216276

αλλά είδα ότι είναι σε δρόμο που η Vodafone του δίνει ήδη VDSL..

Τώρα, εάν όντως είστε πάνω σε καμπίνα που θα δώσει μόνο FTTH,
ίσως γίνεται κάποια διόρθωση στα στοιχεία του sfbb..

Περιμένετε λίγο να δείτε..

* Την παρούσα στιγμή μου φαίνεται κάπως πρόωρο Wind & Vodafone να δώσουν και VDSL & FTTH μαζί..  :Thinking: 

Μόνο εκεί που είχε κάνει έργα πριν καιρόοο η Cosmote γίνονται αυτά..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εμένα στην οδό Δράμας, στο 10443 μου εμφανίζει το ίδιο μήνυμα ενώ μέχρι πριν κάποιες μέρες έλεγε ότι η περιοχή μου ανήκει σε περιοχές που θα παίρνουν SFBB υπηρεσίες. Έχω εκδώσει κουπόνι κανονικά. Καμπίνες FTTC κοντά δεν υπάρχουν, όλες FTTH είναι.


Εάν είσαι στο 419, ναι αυτή είναι για FTTH..
Περίμενε ίσως το διορθώσουν..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις αλλα δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω καμπινες κτλ . Το προγραμμα που μου δινει η cosmote ειναι το COSMOTE Fiber To The Home


Δες εδώ πως θα βρεις πάνω σε ποιο καφάο OTE είσαι..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## gio1973

446-427 λεει.. Τωρα?/ :Razz:

----------


## ChriZ

> 446-427 λεει.. Τωρα?/


446-427	446	ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ	210	427	Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ	Δ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝ	Δ. Αθηναίων


Εδώ και 1 μήνα είναι ενεργή καμπίνα VDSL Super vectoring
Δεν το βλέπω για Fiber to the home (FTTH) .. :Thinking: 
Οτι να'ναι γράφουν μου φαίνεται..

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ είχα φτιάξει μια λίστα για τον Κολωνό.. αν αφήσεις μόνο το τελευταίο από τα 3 αριστερα τικαρισμένο (το κολονοσ_συντ.xlsx) δείχνει τις διευθύνσεις που είναι για FTTH (τουλάχιστον με βάση το τότε αρχείο, τέλος Γενάρη)
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0009...3G3yZcOnLg4AHA

----------


## gio1973

Τι να πω.. Oπως και να χει με 8 ταχυτητα στα 24 που ειμαστε τωρα... σαν θαυμα θα μοιαζει η 100 εστω και vdsl

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks φιλε

----------


## ChriZ

Μια χαρά είναι, ναι.
Απ' το ολότελα... για ρώτα και μας...  :Sad:

----------


## Mormnak

Πέρασε σήμερα από τα Σεπόλια...μάλλον κρέοντος και τριγύρω δρόμους ένα τρελό αγόρι!! :Biggrin:  :Cool:  σύμβουλος-πωλητής της Wind για ενημέρωση για την εγκατάσταση των οπτικών ινών στις πολυκατοικίες και τι ακριβώς θα χρειαστεί για την επιδότηση του FTTH...ήρθε και σε εσάς?  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

> Τι να πω.. Oπως και να χει με 8 ταχυτητα στα 24 που ειμαστε τωρα... σαν θαυμα θα μοιαζει η 100 εστω και vdsl
> 
> Thanks φιλε


Ακόμη το σκέφτεσαι ?  :Razz: 
Λογικά δεν νομίζω να παίξει FTTH...

Κάποιο ψιλομπάχαλο έγινε με το FTTH και ψάχνονται ακόμη στην Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## Codehack

> Για πείτε παιδιά σε ποιά καφάο OTE είστε..
> 
> Πριν λίγο απάντησα σε έναν άλλο φίλο εδώ που με ρώταγε το ίδιο..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...76#post7216276
> 
> αλλά είδα ότι είναι σε δρόμο που η Vodafone του δίνει ήδη VDSL..
> 
> Τώρα, εάν όντως είστε πάνω σε καμπίνα που θα δώσει μόνο FTTH,
> ίσως γίνεται κάποια διόρθωση στα στοιχεία του sfbb..
> ...


Ναι στην 419 είμαι. Τι να πρωτοδιορθώσουν; Εδώ καλύψανε ένα φρεάτιο της Wind από τον δήμο όταν περάσαν άσφαλτο και οι αναμονές που έχουν σκάψει στα FTTH της Δράμας δεν είναι καν συνδεδεμένες με τον κεντρικό κορμό.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Πήγα να μιλήσω με cosmote εγώ και βλέπω ότι ενώ στο SFBB μου έδιναν διαθεσιμότητα και cosmote και wind, τώρα δίνει μόνο η wind... Τι φάση????

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Πέρασε σήμερα από τα Σεπόλια...μάλλον κρέοντος και τριγύρω δρόμους ένα τρελό αγόρι!! σύμβουλος-πωλητής της Wind για ενημέρωση για την εγκατάσταση των οπτικών ινών στις πολυκατοικίες και τι ακριβώς θα χρειαστεί για την επιδότηση του FTTH...ήρθε και σε εσάς?


Ήρθε και σε εμένα. Μου άφησε κινητό και όνομα-επίθετο σε χαρτί με το λογότυπο της WIND επάνω. Ήταν ενημερωμένος πάντως και ήξερε τον Δημήτρη της WIND στη Δυρραχίου. Η προσφορά ήταν 200άρα γραμμή οπτικής με πάγιο 29€ και δώρο 2 πάγια, άρα το πραγματικό πάγιο πάει στα 26,6. Σε ερώτηση γιατί το SFBB δεν βγάζει προσφορά μου είπε ότι το site έχει πρόβλημα και άμεσα θα διορθωθεί. Δεν του έδωσα στοιχεία, θα ρωτήσω το Δημήτρη αν τον ξέρει. Το όνομά του πάντως αντιστοιχεί στο κινητό με μιά μικρή διαφορά, ότι υπογράφει Άρης και φαίνεται Αριστοτέλης. Μου άφησε και η κοπέλλα που τον συνόδευε τα στοιχεία της (κινητό όνομα-επίθετο) σε χαρτί με λογότυπο WIND επίσης. Φόραγε κονκάρδα αλλά δεν του ζήτησα ταυτότητα.
Η προσφορά πάντως δελεαστική.

- - - Updated - - -

Στο SFBB τώρα εμφανίζει τη WIND, αλλά όχι τον OTE. :Blink:

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά έχει θέμα το σαιτ τους επικπινωνησα με την εταιρεία αυτή και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει θεμα

----------


## kostas136

Παιδιά γεια σας και από μένα, εγώ μένω στην Τηλεφάνους - ΤΚ: 10442, χρόνια αγανακτισμένος με την χάλια ταχύτητα και κλασικά να παρακαλάω για το αυτονόητο, για κάτι καλύτερο. Πριν λίγες μέρες δοκιμάζοντας τυχαία μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα η Wind, έως 200 Fiber, βέβαια ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα είναι fttc και όχι ftth. Πράγματι, μίλησα μαζί τους, τους ζήτησα πολλές φορές, να μου το επιβεβαιώσουν με βάση τον αριθμό βρόχου και έτσι έκανα την αίτηση στις 28/02. Μου έστειλαν το Zyxel VMG8623 σχεδόν αμέσως, μου έκαναν και το αναμενόμενο τηλεφώνημα από Cosmote για να με πείσουν να μην φύγω, πλέον βλέπω ότι προχωρά η ενεργοποίηση στην εφαρμογή που έχουν για την παρακολούθηση της αίτησης. Από αυτά που διαβάζω, λόγω voip, μάλλον αποχαιρετώ το ωραίο μου Asus DSL-AC55U. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να δούμε μια καλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Μήπως κάποιος άλλος από αυτήν οδό ή πολύ κοντά της έχει κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## jkoukos

Το βάζεις σε Bridge Mode και συνδέεις πίσω του το Asus ως απλό Router μέσω της WAN θύρας να κάνει αυτό την κλήση ΡΡΡοΕ.

----------


## kostas136

Σε ευχαριστώ, σίγουρα θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω. Είμαι περίεργος να δω αν πράγματι θα κλειδώσει σε καλή ταχύτητα, πώς θα πάει γενικά. Αν κάποιος από Τηλεφάνους ή οδό κοντά της έχει κάνει παρόμοια αίτηση θα το εκτιμούσα να έγραφε αν είναι ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## AlexT544

Εμένα ηρθαν την Δευτέρα 28/02 έκαναν την εγκατάσταση αλλά δεν με συνέδεσαν με το ΚΑΦΑΟ διότι έχουν καλύψει το φρεάτιο 
Από την Δευτέρα είμαι στα τηλεφωνήματα με την εταιρεία που έκανε την ασφαλτοστρωση ΟΔΟΣ ΑΤΕ
Και μου λένε σήμερα θα έρθει
Τους παίρνω την Τριτη μου λένε θα έρθουν σήμερα γιατί χθες δεν προλαβαν Τους παίρνω την Τετάρτη λέει Τους χαλάσε το αυτοκίνητο
Τους παίρνω σήμερα το πρωί λέει είχαν μια βλάβη αλά μέχρι τις 3 θα έχουν έρθει άφαντοι φυσικά
 ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩΩΩΩ

----------


## Codehack

> Εμένα ηρθαν την Δευτέρα 28/02 έκαναν την εγκατάσταση αλλά δεν με συνέδεσαν με το ΚΑΦΑΟ διότι έχουν καλύψει το φρεάτιο 
> Από την Δευτέρα είμαι στα τηλεφωνήματα με την εταιρεία που έκανε την ασφαλτοστρωση ΟΔΟΣ ΑΤΕ
> Και μου λένε σήμερα θα έρθει
> Τους παίρνω την Τριτη μου λένε θα έρθουν σήμερα γιατί χθες δεν προλαβαν Τους παίρνω την Τετάρτη λέει Τους χαλάσε το αυτοκίνητο
> Τους παίρνω σήμερα το πρωί λέει είχαν μια βλάβη αλά μέχρι τις 3 θα έχουν έρθει άφαντοι φυσικά
>  ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩΩΩΩ


Τίποτα από ότι φαίνεται, καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ μόνο θαρρώ. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τίποτα από FTTH και απλά δίνουν δικαιολογίες τέτοιες. Σε φίλο μου δεν τον συνέδεσαν με την καμπίνα γιατί, όπως του είπαν, δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα.

----------


## Giannis80x

> Σε ευχαριστώ, σίγουρα θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω. Είμαι περίεργος να δω αν πράγματι θα κλειδώσει σε καλή ταχύτητα, πώς θα πάει γενικά. Αν κάποιος από Τηλεφάνους ή οδό κοντά της έχει κάνει παρόμοια αίτηση θα το εκτιμούσα να έγραφε αν είναι ικανοποιημένος.


Απο ποια εφαρμογη βλεπεις την πορεια της αιτησης;
Εχω κανει και εγω,ηρθε το router και περιμενω.

----------


## AlexT544

Η καμπίνα ενερφοποιημενη ειναι 
Η οδοσ ατε είναι η εταιρεία που έκανε την ασφαλτοστρωση και έχει καλύψει με άσφαλτο το φρεατιο

----------


## kostas136

> Απο ποια εφαρμογη βλεπεις την πορεια της αιτησης;
> Εχω κανει και εγω,ηρθε το router και περιμενω.


Καλημέρα, είτε γράφοντας wind παρακολούθηση πορείας αίτησης σε π.χ. google είτε από την εφαρμογή myWIND, επιλέγεις συνέχεια χωρίς είσοδο - παρακολούθηση αίτησης - Ιδιώτης - συμπληρώνεις το σταθερό σου και λαμβάνεις sms με κωδικό τον οποίο εισάγεις και βλέπεις την πορεία.

----------


## Giannis80x

> Καλημέρα, είτε γράφοντας wind παρακολούθηση πορείας αίτησης σε π.χ. google είτε από την εφαρμογή myWIND, επιλέγεις συνέχεια χωρίς είσοδο - παρακολούθηση αίτησης - Ιδιώτης - συμπληρώνεις το σταθερό σου και λαμβάνεις sms με κωδικό τον οποίο εισάγεις και βλέπεις την πορεία.


Ευχαριστω.
Για Τριτη με δειχνει

----------


## kostas136

> Ευχαριστω.
> Για Τριτη με δειχνει


Πότε είχες κάνει την αίτηση και για τι ταχύτητα, αν μου επιτρέπεις να ρωτήσω;

----------


## Giannis80x

> Πότε είχες κάνει την αίτηση και για τι ταχύτητα, αν μου επιτρέπεις να ρωτήσω;


Την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη το απογευμα τηλεφωνικα.
Με φορητοτητα απο vodafone,για 100αρα γραμμη.
Το router εχει ερθει απο την Τριτη.
Η voda πηρε προχθες για επιβεβαιωση.

----------


## kostas136

> Την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη το απογευμα τηλεφωνικα.
> Με φορητοτητα απο vodafone,για 100αρα γραμμη.
> Το router εχει ερθει απο την Τριτη.
> Η voda πηρε προχθες για επιβεβαιωση.


Τώρα είδα ότι με έχουν προγραμματίσει για 09/03, την Τετάρτη. Για να δούμε αν θα πάει καλά το πράγμα και σε τι ταχύτητα θα κλειδώσει, θα ενημερώσω αμέσως το forum.

----------


## Giannis80x

> Τώρα είδα ότι με έχουν προγραμματίσει για 09/03, την Τετάρτη. Για να δούμε αν θα πάει καλά το πράγμα και σε τι ταχύτητα θα κλειδώσει, θα ενημερώσω αμέσως το forum.


Εμενα ειπαν μεση ταχυτητα 94 και αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη 36.
Τα λεει και το συμβολαιο αναλυτικα.
Που και τα 36 μπροστα στα 8-9 που τρεχω οαση φαινονται

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Εμενα ειπαν μεση ταχυτητα 94 και αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη 36.
> Τα λεει και το συμβολαιο αναλυτικα.
> Που και τα 36 μπροστα στα 8-9 που τρεχω οαση φαινονται


Για οπτική ίνα λες ή για VDSL?

----------


## kostas136

> Για οπτική ίνα λες ή για VDSL?


Εμένα πάντως για VDSL 200, FTTC δηλαδή και μου έχουν γράψει: συνήθη 168.2-172Mbps και ελάχιστη 71.3. Τώρα θα δούμε αν πράγματι θα έχουμε καλή ταχύτητα, δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος/απαισιόδοξος, είμαι σκεπτικός με όσα γράφουν τόσοι χρήστες, μακάρι να πάει καλά, τα στατιστικά μου πάντως στην κανονική 24άρα τα βλέπετε. Δεν ξέρω πολλοί από εσάς που έχετε πολύ περισσότερες γνώσεις και εμπειρία από εμένα στις συνδέσεις που πιστεύετε θα κλειδώσει...

----------


## Giannis80x

> Για οπτική ίνα λες ή για VDSL?


Για vdsl εκανα εγω.

----------


## AlexT544

Εμένα ηρθαν χτες στις 2 το πρωί άνοιξαν το φρεάτιο της WIND ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ και μετά ήρθαν από τον Δήμο και ανύψωσαν το φρεατιο

----------


## SkyNet

> Εμένα πάντως για VDSL 200, FTTC δηλαδή και μου έχουν γράψει: συνήθη 168.2-172Mbps και ελάχιστη 71.3. Τώρα θα δούμε αν πράγματι θα έχουμε καλή ταχύτητα, δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος/απαισιόδοξος, είμαι σκεπτικός με όσα γράφουν τόσοι χρήστες, μακάρι να πάει καλά, τα στατιστικά μου πάντως στην κανονική 24άρα τα βλέπετε. Δεν ξέρω πολλοί από εσάς που έχετε πολύ περισσότερες γνώσεις και εμπειρία από εμένα στις συνδέσεις που πιστεύετε θα κλειδώσει...


Όλα ειναι θέμα απόστασης. Πόσο μακριά είσαι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εμένα ηρθαν χτες στις 2 το πρωί άνοιξαν το φρεάτιο της WIND ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ και μετά ήρθαν από τον Δήμο και ανύψωσαν το φρεατιο


Του ΟΤΕ στης wind; Why? Άραγε κάνα θέμα χαλκού;

----------


## Kostinos

> Του ΟΤΕ στης wind; Why? Άραγε κάνα θέμα χαλκού;


Ίσως...

----------


## AlexT544

ναι.....
FTTH ΦΡΕΑΤΙΟ

----------


## kostas136

> Όλα ειναι θέμα απόστασης. Πόσο μακριά είσαι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ;


Πιστεύω 60-80 μέτρα, θα το κοιτάξω πιο προσεκτικά.

----------


## LagSpike

Νέα FTTC λίστα, σήμερα έχουμε νέες ενεργοποιήσεις και εκκρεμούν κάποιες για 18/3. η FTTH παραμένει ίδια δυστυχώς. Για 336 ούτε λόγος...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## Iris07

Thanks!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## MrGoose

> Νέα FTTC λίστα, σήμερα έχουμε νέες ενεργοποιήσεις και εκκρεμούν κάποιες για 18/3. η FTTH παραμένει ίδια δυστυχώς. Για 336 ούτε λόγος...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Ό,τι να 'ναι... Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση από τη Wind για την καταγγελία στην εετ για την καμπίνα αυτή.

----------


## Giannis80x

Ενεργοποιηθηκε 100αρα σημερα απο wind.
Speednettest που εκανα γιατι κατι παραπανω δεν ξερω να κανω τρεχει με 99 download και 10 upload.
Ενσυρματα ο υπολογιστης κατεβασε τις ενημερωσεις στο τσακ μπαμ.

----------


## kostas136

> Ενεργοποιηθηκε 100αρα σημερα απο wind.
> Speednettest που εκανα γιατι κατι παραπανω δεν ξερω να κανω τρεχει με 99 download και 10 upload.
> Ενσυρματα ο υπολογιστης κατεβασε τις ενημερωσεις στο τσακ μπαμ.


Μπράβο, θαυμάσια, καλορίζικη! Το Zyxel VMG8623 σου είχαν στείλει; Μένεις μήπως Τηλεφάνους; Συγνώμη που γίνομαι αδιάκριτος, απλά έχω αγωνία και εγώ για αύριο που μου έχουν πει. Είχες κάποιο θέμα με το VoIP; Δηλαδή, απλά κάποια στιγμή παρατήρησες ότι το προηγούμενο σου router δεν συγχρόνιζε, συνέδεσες το router της Wind και όλα okay;

----------


## Giannis80x

> Μπράβο, θαυμάσια, καλορίζικη! Το Zyxel VMG8623 σου είχαν στείλει; Μένεις μήπως Τηλεφάνους; Συγνώμη που γίνομαι αδιάκριτος, απλά έχω αγωνία και εγώ για αύριο που μου έχουν πει. Είχες κάποιο θέμα με το VoIP; Δηλαδή, απλά κάποια στιγμή παρατήρησες ότι το προηγούμενο σου router δεν συγχρόνιζε, συνέδεσες το router της Wind και όλα okay;


Οπως σου ειπα ειμαι ψιλοασχετος απο δυκτια κλπ.
Εγω συνδεσα αυτο το zyxel οπως ελεγε,το τηλ πανω στο router.
Οταν γυρισα απο την δουλεια ειδα κοκκινο λαμπακι στο παλιο router,συνδεσα το νεο και ετοιμος.
Παιζει μια χαρα.
Δεν εχω προβλημα ουτε στις tv ουτε πουθενα.
Δημοσθενους φιλε.

----------


## kostas136

> Οπως σου ειπα ειμαι ψιλοασχετος απο δυκτια κλπ.
> Εγω συνδεσα αυτο το zyxel οπως ελεγε,το τηλ πανω στο router.
> Οταν γυρισα απο την δουλεια ειδα κοκκινο λαμπακι στο παλιο router,συνδεσα το νεο και ετοιμος.
> Παιζει μια χαρα.
> Δεν εχω προβλημα ουτε στις tv ουτε πουθενα.
> Δημοσθενους φιλε.


Καλορίζικη, σε ευχαριστώ, για να δούμε και εγώ αύριο, θα ενημερώσω το forum.

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Νέα FTTC λίστα, σήμερα έχουμε νέες ενεργοποιήσεις και εκκρεμούν κάποιες για 18/3. η FTTH παραμένει ίδια δυστυχώς. Για 336 ούτε λόγος...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


με ένα απλό "find all" στο pending, από 22/2 μέχρι 8/3, έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί 21 καμπίνες.

----------


## Yuto

Καλησπέρα. Έχει περάσει μια εβδομάδα από την αίτηση για την 100αρα και ακόμα δεν έχω ένα ΕΤΑ ενεργοποίησης. Μιλάω με την Wind και μου λένε ότι περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ να κατασκευάσουν βρόχο και ότι είναι σε εκκρεμότητα η αναβάθμιση. Έχω ελπίδες να γίνει αυτό σε ένα λογικό χρονικό πλαίσιο η θα τα ακούσει η Παναγία πάλι;

----------


## gmatj

Σήμερα το πρωϊ άνθρωποι της Ζεύξις δούλευαν στην καμπίνα 444-258 (Ταυγέτου και Κυθήρων) και στο φρεάτιο Αμοργού και Κυθήρων - 
Σε ερώτηση μου πότε περίπου θα συνδεθεί το FFTC της Ταυγέτου και Κυθήρων μου απάντησαν ότι εργάζονται στην περιοχή μας και μάλλον θα είναι έτοιμο σε ε δύο με τρείς μήνες !!! 
Ποιού έτους δεν μου ανέφεραν !!!! (LOL)

----------


## kostas136

Παιδιά, γεια σας, δυσκολεύομαι λίγο να το πιστέψω και για να δούμε αν θα διατηρηθούν όλα καλά στο μέλλον. Πριν λίγο ενεργοποιήθηκε Wind 200 FTTC, και έχει κλειδώσει 219997 down και 21998 up. Η τηλεφωνία μια χαρά, δεν έχω δει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής. Το Zyxel VMG8623 μου έχουν δώσει. Κάποια στιγμή απλώς παρατήρησα ότι το προηγούμενο router δεν συγχρόνιζε, συνέδεσα το Zyxel και σε 10 λεπτά περίπου ήταν όλα εντάξει. Μακάρι να διατηρηθεί, ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και καλά νέα στις VDSL συνδέσεις γιατί τα κακά είναι πάρα πολλά.

----------


## Giannis80x

> Παιδιά, γεια σας, δυσκολεύομαι λίγο να το πιστέψω και για να δούμε αν θα διατηρηθούν όλα καλά στο μέλλον. Πριν λίγο ενεργοποιήθηκε Wind 200 FTTC, και έχει κλειδώσει 219997 down και 21998 up. Η τηλεφωνία μια χαρά, δεν έχω δει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής. Το Zyxel VMG8623 μου έχουν δώσει. Κάποια στιγμή απλώς παρατήρησα ότι το προηγούμενο router δεν συγχρόνιζε, συνέδεσα το Zyxel και σε 10 λεπτά περίπου ήταν όλα εντάξει. Μακάρι να διατηρηθεί, ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και καλά νέα στις VDSL συνδέσεις γιατί τα κακά είναι πάρα πολλά.


Αν επιτρεπεται γιατι εκανες 200αρα;
Εννοω απο θεμα κοστους.

----------


## kostas136

Κοίτα, όντως η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι μεγάλη, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την προσφορά που έχουν για τα 100. Αλλά λόγω δουλειάς, σελιδοποιός/γραφίστας, ανεβοκατεβάζω συνεχώς τεράστια αρχεία, οπότε είχα αγανακτήσει πραγματικά με την αναμονή που είχε η μικρή ταχύτητα. Εννοείται ότι άνετα το χαρακτηρίζει κανείς κάπως υπερβολή, αλλά πραγματικά είχα αγανακτήσει τόσα χρόνια με αυτήν την ταχύτητα των 8-11 max.

----------


## Iris07

Καλορίζικη!  :Wink:

----------


## Giannis80x

Σαν ψεμα παντως ειναι να εχουμε ταχυτητες υψηλες!!!!

----------


## nplatis

> Κοίτα, όντως η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι μεγάλη, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την προσφορά που έχουν για τα 100. Αλλά λόγω δουλειάς, σελιδοποιός/γραφίστας, ανεβοκατεβάζω συνεχώς τεράστια αρχεία, οπότε είχα αγανακτήσει πραγματικά με την αναμονή που είχε η μικρή ταχύτητα. Εννοείται ότι άνετα το χαρακτηρίζει κανείς κάπως υπερβολή, αλλά πραγματικά είχα αγανακτήσει τόσα χρόνια με αυτήν την ταχύτητα των 8-11 max.


Δυστυχώς, για τέτοιες δουλειές, στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα ακόμα είναι το ανέβασμα, το οποίο το κρατάνε χαμηλά, χωρίς επιλογή για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Υποθέτω ότι κάποιον σαν εσένα θα τον εξυπηρετούσε καλύτερα κάποιο 100/30 π.χ. ή και 50/50. Κι αν το VDSL έχει όντως ( :Wink:  περιορισμούς, στο FTTH που δεν έχει πάλι μικρό upload δίνουν...

----------


## kostas136

> Καλορίζικη!


Να είσαι καλά, σε ευχαριστώ!

- - - Updated - - -




> Δυστυχώς, για τέτοιες δουλειές, στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα ακόμα είναι το ανέβασμα, το οποίο το κρατάνε χαμηλά, χωρίς επιλογή για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Υποθέτω ότι κάποιον σαν εσένα θα τον εξυπηρετούσε καλύτερα κάποιο 100/30 π.χ. ή και 50/50. Κι αν το VDSL έχει όντως ( περιορισμούς, στο FTTH που δεν έχει πάλι μικρό upload δίνουν...


Όντως, μακάρι να ήταν τόσο ψηλή και η ταχύτητα στο ανέβασμα, αλλά και πάλι παιδιά είναι τεράστια η διαφορά. Πραγματικά ευτυχώς, μακάρι όμως να διατηρηθεί γιατί πόσα έχουμε διαβάσει ότι ξεκινά ωραία και μετά...

----------


## koukaki

> Δυστυχώς, για τέτοιες δουλειές, στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα ακόμα είναι το ανέβασμα, το οποίο το κρατάνε χαμηλά, χωρίς επιλογή για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Υποθέτω ότι κάποιον σαν εσένα θα τον εξυπηρετούσε καλύτερα κάποιο 100/30 π.χ. ή και 50/50. Κι αν το VDSL έχει όντως ( περιορισμούς, στο FTTH που δεν έχει πάλι μικρό upload δίνουν...


Οταν θα αλλαξουν οι νομοι για την πειρατια στην Ελλάδα θα το φτιαξουν και το Upload.

----------


## LagSpike

Δεν κανετε εναν κοπο να ρωτησετε τον παροχο αν μπορουν να σας βαλουν AnexM προφιλ ?
το AnexM ειναι ουσιαστικα το διπλασιο upload με ελαχιστες φορες ενα μικρο κοστος στο download. Για παραδειγμα 46 down/ 10 up.
Πριν 4.5 χρονια γινοταν, τωρα δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει Annex M σε VDSL. Αυτό που έπαιζε (νομίζω ακόμη ισχύει σε Wind) είναι ότι μερικοί έδιναν 10 upload αποκλειστικά από δικό τους DSLAM από το αστικό κέντρο.
Αλλά αυτό είναι πολιτική της εταιρείας και τώρα πλέον δεν την ακολουθεί κανείς. Τεχνολογικός περιορισμός δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## LagSpike

Νέα λίστα FTTH, την στέλνω μαζί με την παλιά FTTC για να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## DoSMaN

> Νέα λίστα FTTH, την στέλνω μαζί με την παλιά FTTC για να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Ακόμα Pending μαμώ το φελέκι μου...!!!

----------


## Codehack

> Ακόμα Pending μαμώ το φελέκι μου...!!!


Καλωσήρθες στο club!

----------


## GregoirX23

Μας έχουν στην αναμονή παίδες....

----------


## raild

Γειά σας και από μένα, επιτέλους μετά από 3 χρόνια αναμονής έγινε διαθέσιμη αναβάθμιση για 50 /100/200 FTTC.
Έκανα το αίτημα αναβάθμισης από Wind 24αρα που είχα, στις 3/3 για fiber 100 και σήμερα αφότου τους είχα στείλει μήνυμα σχετικά με το αν έχουμε κάποια νέα για το πότε θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση μου απάντησαν ότι "αναμένουμε την έγκριση ενεργοποίησης του βρόχου από το κεντρικό πάροχο (ΟΤΕ)".
Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσο καιρό θα πάρει αυτή η διαδικασία να μου πει; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Iris07

> Γειά σας και από μένα, επιτέλους μετά από 3 χρόνια αναμονής έγινε διαθέσιμη αναβάθμιση για 50 /100/200 FTTC.
> Έκανα το αίτημα αναβάθμισης από Wind 24αρα που είχα, στις 3/3 για fiber 100 και σήμερα αφότου τους είχα στείλει μήνυμα σχετικά με το αν έχουμε κάποια νέα για το πότε θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση μου απάντησαν ότι "αναμένουμε την έγκριση ενεργοποίησης του βρόχου από το κεντρικό πάροχο (ΟΤΕ)".
> Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσο καιρό θα πάρει αυτή η διαδικασία να μου πει; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Καλησπέρα..

Έως 2 εβδομάδες.. (10-12 εργάσιμες)
Αυτό έχω ακούσει τώρα, από Cosmote & Vodafone..

Παρακολουθείς την αίτηση από το λινκ της Wind..

Έλαβες το νέο ρούτερ ?

----------


## raild

Δε μου έχουν στείλει κάποιο λινκ, ναι το ρουτερ το έχω λάβει.

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ :

https://www.wind.gr/gr/parakolouthisi-aitisis/

----------


## johnmegarythmos

η θεια μου που μενει στην Μαδυτου , ηρθε ενα υπαλληλος απο την wind για να βαλει οπτικη ινα μεχρι και μεσα στο σπιτι με ταχυτητες 100+200mbs , εκεινη ειναι σε 24 ρα γραμμη , και επειδη εχει wind κινητο εχει tirple play και πληρωνει τωρα 55 ευρω ενω με την 100ρα γραμμη ή ακομα και 200 ρα γραμμη θα πρεπει να πληρωνει 67 ευρω και να αλλαξει και προγραμμα παραπανω στο κινητο της ( ειναι συνδεση στην wind w 2gb ) . Και τις ειπα γιατι τα εχεις συνδεσει μαζι ολα ; επρεπε κινητο να εχει ξεχωριστο λογαριασμο και σταθερο ξεχωριστα. Και μου λεει με συμφερε!. Εκτος αυτου εκανα ελενχο για κουπονι και εμφανιζει μονο την wind ως παροχο και ουτε καν τον οτε!. 
Ρωτησα τι γινεται μετα την ληξη του κουπονιου; των 13 ευρω ; μετα τα 2 χρονια; τι παγιο θα εχει απο τα 29 ευρω που ειναι τωρα και μου ειπανε καποιο οτι δεν ξερουνε τιποτα και καποιοι αλλοι οτι θα ανεβει στα 33 ευρω γυρω στα 3-4 ευρω παραπανω . Τελος αμα καποιος εχει οπτικη ινα και δεν τον συμφερει μετα τα 2 χρονια τι κανει; αμα δεν υπαρχει το adsl ; και θελει να παει σε adsl μονο και μονο λογω παγιου; . 
Τελικα αποφασισε να το αφησει οπως ειναι και να χασει το κουπονι για οπτικη ινα μεχρι το σπιτι λογω των εξτρα χρηματων που τις ζητανε ουσιαστικα 12 ευρω παραπανω , ενω το κουπονι του κρατους ειναι 13 ευρω μειον , αρα τα πληρωνει απο την τσεπη της . ΝΑι ξερω οτι ουτε 48 ευρω για κοστος συνδεσης δεν θα τα πληρωσει αλλα δεν συμφερει ετσι οπως ειναι το triple play!.

----------


## ChriZ

Σε ολους το triple play ισχύει ότι συμφέρει..
Το κινητό έχει έκπτωση ενώ ξεχωριστά θα πήγαινε ακριβότερο 
Δε μιλάω για wind συγκεκριμένα, σε ολους τους παροχους ισχύει.
Το πακέτο το μεγαλύτερο μπορεί να ήταν μουφα του πωλητή, ας πάει σε ένα κατάστημα να το συζητήσει.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ίσως να μπορεί να κάνει πακέτο με 100αρα και 4-5 ευρώ παραπάνω στη χειρότερη..
Αν βγω αληθινός, κατ εμέ για 10πλασια πιο γρήγορη και σταθερή γραμμη με 4-5 ευρώ παραπάνω είναι κρίμα να μην το κανει...

----------


## raild

> Εδώ :
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/parakolouthisi-aitisis/


Α ωραία το έβαλα και λέει ότι είναι προγραμματισμένο για αύριο. Μακάρι να δούμε άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Ο οτε τουλάχιστον στο ftth έχει και 50αρι πακέτο να πέσεις όταν λήξει το κουπόνι του sfbb και αν δεν ανανεωθεί.. 
Η wind νομίζω δεν έχει 50 σε ftth.. Κάνω λάθος; 
Είναι πάντως μια καλή ερώτηση το τι γίνεται μετά τα 2 χρόνια.. Γι'αυτό καλό είναι να κρατάς & την adsl/vdsl που τυχόν έχεις ήδη σε χαλκό, για να γλυτώνεις νέα έξοδα κατασκευής βρόχου (αν δεν έχει έλλειψη), τέλη ενεργοποίησης κλπ κλπ κλπ.. 
Ανεβαίνει το κόστος έτσι, αλλά είναι λίγο θολό το τοπίο για μετά τα 2 χρόνια νομίζω.. 
Αυτά προς το παρόν... 
Και ας προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση πιο εύκολη.. Γιατί τώρα σε πολυκατοικίες παλεύει ένας για να βάλει ftth.... Δε γίνεται ένας να κυνηγάει το διαχειριστή η τη γενική συνέλευση... Χρειάζεται μεν υπογραφή εκπροσώπου.. Αλλά αν κάνουν τη μετάβαση στην οπτική πιο μαζικά θα είναι πιο εύκολα.. Τώρα σου λέει ο γείτονας είμαι οκ με το adsl και άντε τράβα βασανίσου μέχρι να πείσεις τους άλλους να δώσουν εντολή στο διαχειριστή να υπογράψει... Ολόκληρη ιστορία..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nplatis

> η θεια μου που μενει στην Μαδυτου , ηρθε ενα υπαλληλος απο την wind για να βαλει οπτικη ινα μεχρι και μεσα στο σπιτι με ταχυτητες 100+200mbs , εκεινη ειναι σε 24 ρα γραμμη , και επειδη εχει wind κινητο εχει tirple play και πληρωνει τωρα 55 ευρω ενω με την 100ρα γραμμη ή ακομα και 200 ρα γραμμη θα πρεπει να πληρωνει 67 ευρω και να αλλαξει και προγραμμα παραπανω στο κινητο της ( ειναι συνδεση στην wind w 2gb ) . Και τις ειπα γιατι τα εχεις συνδεσει μαζι ολα ; επρεπε κινητο να εχει ξεχωριστο λογαριασμο και σταθερο ξεχωριστα. Και μου λεει με συμφερε!. Εκτος αυτου εκανα ελενχο για κουπονι και εμφανιζει μονο την wind ως παροχο και ουτε καν τον οτε!. 
> Ρωτησα τι γινεται μετα την ληξη του κουπονιου; των 13 ευρω ; μετα τα 2 χρονια; τι παγιο θα εχει απο τα 29 ευρω που ειναι τωρα και μου ειπανε καποιο οτι δεν ξερουνε τιποτα και καποιοι αλλοι οτι θα ανεβει στα 33 ευρω γυρω στα 3-4 ευρω παραπανω . Τελος αμα καποιος εχει οπτικη ινα και δεν τον συμφερει μετα τα 2 χρονια τι κανει; αμα δεν υπαρχει το adsl ; και θελει να παει σε adsl μονο και μονο λογω παγιου; . 
> Τελικα αποφασισε να το αφησει οπως ειναι και να χασει το κουπονι για οπτικη ινα μεχρι το σπιτι λογω των εξτρα χρηματων που τις ζητανε ουσιαστικα 12 ευρω παραπανω , ενω το κουπονι του κρατους ειναι 13 ευρω μειον , αρα τα πληρωνει απο την τσεπη της . ΝΑι ξερω οτι ουτε 48 ευρω για κοστος συνδεσης δεν θα τα πληρωσει αλλα δεν συμφερει ετσι οπως ειναι το triple play!.


Αυτό με την αναβάθμιση και του κινητού έχουμε πει παλαιότερα (όταν ξεκίνησε το VDSL στην περιοχή) ότι από το τηλέφωνο το ζητούσαν. Φαίνεται το κάνουν και για το FTTH, κι όποιον καταφέρουν. Πάντως και εγώ πιστεύω ότι σε κατάστημα θα μπορέσει να κρατήσει το κινητό όπως είναι τώρα.

----------


## hellisgr

> Και ας προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση πιο εύκολη.. Γιατί τώρα σε πολυκατοικίες παλεύει ένας για να βάλει ftth.... Δε γίνεται ένας να κυνηγάει το διαχειριστή η τη γενική συνέλευση... Χρειάζεται μεν υπογραφή εκπροσώπου.. Αλλά αν κάνουν τη μετάβαση στην οπτική πιο μαζικά θα είναι πιο εύκολα.. Τώρα σου λέει ο γείτονας είμαι οκ με το adsl και άντε τράβα βασανίσου μέχρι να πείσεις τους άλλους να δώσουν εντολή στο διαχειριστή να υπογράψει... Ολόκληρη ιστορία..


Εγώ πήρα άδεια από τη δουλειά και ήμουν μαζί με το συνεργείο 7 ώρες για να απαντώ στον κάθε περίεργο τι συμβαίνει (14 διαμερίσματα).
Είχα μια φωτογραφία από τις παλιές λαμπίτσες που ήταν σαν φυτό με οπτικές ίνες και τους την έδειχνα για να ηρεμήσουν.

----------


## sgatz

Έχει κανείς άλλος θέμα με διακοπές στο VDSL Wind σήμερα στη περιοχή μας; Είχε ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή στις 9 περίπου και τώρα πάλι down είναι

----------


## junior147

Ναι υπήρχε πρόβλημα και το έγραφε και η εφαρμογή της wind στο κινητό ως ενημέρωση.

----------


## sgatz

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση. Είπα κι εγώ θα τα παίξε το zyxel. Δεν ήξερα ότι βγάζει σχετική ενημέρωση στο app

----------


## MrGoose

Μου ήρθε επιστολή από τη Wind για την καταγγελία, η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα που την αριθμίζουν σαν 338, λέει ότι δίνει από 24/8/2021. 24 έως 200 μέσω vlu/FTTC super vectoring. Δεν μου απαντάνε ποτέ θα είναι έτοιμη η καμπίνα. Να πάρω λέτε για περαιτέρω διευκρινήσεις;

----------


## kostas136

Παιδιά, καλημέρα, απλώς να κάνω ενημέρωση, κλείνω 13 ημέρες με ανοιχτό router χωρίς καμία αποσύνδεση ή άλλο πρόβλημα, το γράφω για να συνεισφέρω στην πληρότητα της εικόνας και όχι να επηρεάσω κάποιον, σε οδούς κοντά στην Τηλεφάνους νομίζω ότι είμαστε okay.

----------


## dFatKiddo

Έχουμε νέα λίστα;

----------


## GraveDigger

Συγνώμη αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το βρω διαβάζοντας το παρόν topic.
Πέρασε και στην δική μου πολυκατοικία μια κοπέλα η οποία ήθελε να τραβήξει στην Wind συνδρομητές άλλων παρόχων τώρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα μας (446-427). Μπαίνω στο sfbb.gr για έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και εξακολουθεί να βγάζει σφάλμα: "Στη διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές ικανές να προσφέρουν SFBB υπηρεσίες". Έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός πως είμαστε για FttC και όχι FttH? Δηλαδή κουπόνι βγαίνει μόνο για FttH?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, στο sfbb μπαίνουν μόνο όσοι θα πάρουν FTTH..

Προσέχετε τι σας πουλάνε, κάποιοι..

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχουμε νέα λίστα;


Πιστεύω κάτι να βγει μέχρι τέλος του μήνα..

----------


## AlexT544

Μόλις με πήραν το σαββατο θα ενεργοποιηθω θα έρθει ο τεχνικός!!!

----------


## sgatz

Άντε Alex με το καλό φίλε! Ανέβασε στατιστικά όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος!

----------


## AlexT544

στατιστικά δεν γίνεται γιατί είναι FTTH αλλα speedtest ευχαριστως

----------


## LagSpike

Νεα λιστα σε FTTH & FTTC
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## DoSMaN

> Νεα λιστα σε FTTH & FTTC
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...!!!

Πάλι πήρα το 3ο...!!  :Sad:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Νεα λιστα σε FTTH & FTTC
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0



Ευχαριστούμε!! 
Αυτό το Pending θα μας φάει πάντως...

- - - Updated - - -




> Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...!!!
> 
> Πάλι πήρα το 3ο...!!


+1...  :Whistle:

----------


## Eliaskat

εγω το 4ο .... 

η 383 pending..

----------


## MrGoose

> Νεα λιστα σε FTTH & FTTC
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Η 336 ακόμα pending βλέπω... Άντε και του χρόνου

----------


## SPYRUSS

Η λίστα με τις καμπίνες FTTH δεν έχει νούμερα. Πάμε με τα νούμερα των οδών. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι περίεργα τουλάχιστον για το δικό μου δρόμο (Ελλησπόντου). Δηλαδή όλα τα διπλανά νούμερα ενεργοποιημένα και κάποια τελείως ξέμπαρκα και απομωνομένα είναι σε αναμονή. Δηλαδή νούμερα μόνα τους, όταν όλο το οικοδομικό τετράγωνο είναι ενεργοποιημένο. (Νούμερα με οπτική 76-93, από αυτά 76,78,83 και 85 οκ, και σε αναμονή τα 82,84,89 και93).Αποκλείεται να παιρνουν από αλλού (άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟ) και ήδη έχουν οπτική έξω από το οικόπεδο.Πως δικαιολογείται αυτό;
Η λίστα βέβαια συμφωνεί απόλυτα με τη δράση SFBB.

----------


## Iris07

> Νεα λιστα σε FTTH & FTTC
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Thanks!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Eliaskat

@LagSpike 

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση , απο την τσαντιλα μου ξέχασα να σε ευχαριστήσω

----------


## endcer

10 Ιανουαριου ενεργοποιηθηκε η νεα καμπινα μου , ολοι πλεον μου δινουν μεχρι 200mbps εκτος βεβαια του δικου μου παροχου της NOVA που απλα κοιμαται...

----------


## AlexT544

εγώ παιδιά πια είμαι στην τελική ευθεία για FTTH
περιμενω τηλεφωνημα απο τεχνικο για να έρθει να κάνει την αλλαγή από ADSL σε FTTH

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά την ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ενεργοποιουμε στα 200mbps COSMOTE

----------


## Serj7

Μου έστειλε μυνηματάκι έκπληξη προχθές η cosmote .. Μου διπλασίασε την ταχύτητα και απολαμβάνω το 100αρι !!

----------


## Iris07

Ωπα.. ωραία!!  :One thumb up: 
Αρχίσανε και σε καμπίνες της Wind!  :Thumbs up: 

Περιμένω να πιάσουν και τα Πατήσια!!  :Razz: 

Άλλαξε και το προφίλ σου τώρα!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

btw το σωστό είναι τώρα να βάζουμε *DSLAM Wind!*  :Cool: 

- Αναμένουμε και καμία νέα λίστα της Wind!  :Wink:

----------


## GPxr

Ευχάριστα νέα για την περιοχή μας. Άντε να δούμε γιατί τέλη Μαΐου λήγει και το συμβόλαιο με την Cosmote, να δούμε αν θα ανανεώσουμε ή όχι...

----------


## Codehack

Μου ήρθαν σήμερα στο σπίτι πωλητές από την Wind για 200άρα FTTH ενώ *δεν έχω καν διαθεσιμότητα* και είμαι ακόμα pending. Μου είπαν από 15 Απριλίου ενεργοποιούνται και άλλες FTTH στον Κολωνό. Έκανα αίτηση και άγιος ο Θεός.

----------


## Iris07

Στο κυνήγι η Wind !!  :Cool:

----------


## Codehack

> Στο κυνήγι η Wind !!


Καλό deal μου δώσανε. 27.90 για 200 FTTH και δώρο 6 πάγια. Τώρα το θέμα είναι το γιατί μου πουλήσαν FTTH ενώ είμαι pending ακόμα.

----------


## Iris07

Άμα είναι αλήθεια αυτό που είπανε για 15 Απριλίου, θα είσαι ωραίος!  :Cool: 

Αυτοί πελάτες θέλουν να κλείσουν πρώτοι, για όταν βγουν τα πακέτα..

----------


## Codehack

> Άμα είναι αλήθεια αυτό που είπανε για 15 Απριλίου, θα είσαι ωραίος! 
> 
> Αυτοί πελάτες θέλουν να κλείσουν πρώτοι, για όταν βγουν τα πακέτα..


Εγώ μικρό καλάθι κρατάω.

----------


## nplatis

> Καλό deal μου δώσανε. 27.90 για 200 FTTH και δώρο 6 πάγια. Τώρα το θέμα είναι το γιατί μου πουλήσαν FTTH ενώ είμαι pending ακόμα.


Δίνουν τέτοιες προσφορές; Κρίμα, γιατί εγώ τους είδα διώξει αφού ακόμα δεν έχω διαθεσιμότητα!

----------


## alexpen

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.

Είμαστε πολυ κοντα στο να κλεισουμε εναν χώρο για τα γραφεία της εταιρείας μας, στην Ακ. Πλάτωνος, επι της οδού Μαραθωνομάχων.
Από το λιγο που κοιταξα, απογοητεύτηκα ως προς την διαθεσιμότητα υποδομών σε εκείνον τον δρομο. 
Ποιον πάροχο θα προτείνατε για μια αξιόπιστη λύση παροχής υπηρεσιών ίντερνετ;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Μου ήρθαν σήμερα στο σπίτι πωλητές από την Wind για 200άρα FTTH ενώ *δεν έχω καν διαθεσιμότητα* και είμαι ακόμα pending. Μου είπαν από 15 Απριλίου ενεργοποιούνται και άλλες FTTH στον Κολωνό. Έκανα αίτηση και άγιος ο Θεός.


Από περιέργεια. Οι πωλητές στη WIND, είναι το επαγγελματικό ζευγαράκι Άρης και Μαριλίτα; Λένε ότι έχουν αναλάβει την περιοχή μας, η δε προσφορά που κάνουν για τη 200άρα ισχύει ακόμα από ότι ξέρω.

- - - Updated - - -

Πρέπει να βιαστούν γιατί τα κουπόνια ισχύουν ως Σεπτέμβριο και οκαιρός περνά γρήγορα, βγάλε και τον νεκρό μήνα Αύγουστο.

----------


## Codehack

> Από περιέργεια. Οι πωλητές στη WIND, είναι το επαγγελματικό ζευγαράκι Άρης και Μαριλίτα; Λένε ότι έχουν αναλάβει την περιοχή μας, η δε προσφορά που κάνουν για τη 200άρα ισχύει ακόμα από ότι ξέρω.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πρέπει να βιαστούν γιατί τα κουπόνια ισχύουν ως Σεπτέμβριο και οκαιρός περνά γρήγορα, βγάλε και τον νεκρό μήνα Αύγουστο.


Όχι, ένας Άρης είχε πάει σε φίλο μου που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η 200άρα του ήδη. Κώστας λεγόταν το παλληκάρι που ήρθε σε εμένα.

----------


## Iris07

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα.
> 
> Είμαστε πολυ κοντα στο να κλεισουμε εναν χώρο για τα γραφεία της εταιρείας μας, στην Ακ. Πλάτωνος, επι της οδού Μαραθωνομάχων.
> Από το λιγο που κοιταξα, απογοητεύτηκα ως προς την διαθεσιμότητα υποδομών σε εκείνον τον δρομο. 
> Ποιον πάροχο θα προτείνατε για μια αξιόπιστη λύση παροχής υπηρεσιών ίντερνετ;
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


Καλησπέρα.
Το βασικό είναι να δεις σε ποιο καφάο ΟΤΕ ανήκει η διεύθυνση που πάτε..

Εάν θες καλή υποστήριξη για την γραμμή πας στην Cosmote εάν μιλάμε για VDSL σύνδεση..
Για FTTH τα έχει όλα σε έλεγχο η Wind..

Για να βρεις το καφάο σας δες εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## alexpen

> Καλησπέρα.
> Το βασικό είναι να δεις σε ποιο καφάο ΟΤΕ ανήκει η διεύθυνση που πάτε..
> 
> Εάν θες καλή υποστήριξη για την γραμμή πας στην Cosmote εάν μιλάμε για VDSL σύνδεση..
> Για FTTH τα έχει όλα σε έλεγχο η Wind..
> 
> Για να βρεις το καφάο σας δες εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. Προκειται για το 803-553. Wind και ΟΤΕ που κοιταξα δινουν εως 24mbps. SFBB δεν υπαρχει καν ο ΤΚ...

----------


## Iris07

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. Προκειται για το 803-553. Wind και ΟΤΕ που κοιταξα δινουν εως 24mbps. SFBB δεν υπαρχει καν ο ΤΚ...


Ξανακοίταξε το γιατί αυτό που βρήκες είναι στην Νίκαια..

Μήπως έπεσες σε παρόμοιο δρόμο σε άλλη περιοχή..
Να δεις να λέει Κολωνός η σειρά που θα βρεις..

Στον Κολωνό θα λέει 446-xxx ο αριθμός που θα βρεις..

----------


## LagSpike

Καλησπέρα σας, νέα λίστα αν και δεν βλεπω κατι νεο

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## SPYRUSS

Το pending αντικαταστάθηκε από την ημερομηνία 15 Απρ 2022.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα σας, νέα λίστα αν και δεν βλεπω κατι νεο
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Ευχαριστούμε, πάντα στην ώρα σου!  :Wink: 

Συμβάλεις με σημαντικό τρόπο στην ψυχική υγεία πολλών εδώ μέσα!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## LagSpike

εκλαψα να ξερεις χαχαχα  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Eliaskat

@@#@$@$@$$@$@

ΑΚΟΜΑ PENDING!! Η 383 ΓΜΤ....

----------


## LagSpike

Πιστευω πως σε οσες καμπινες εχει τοποθετηθει το σασι και τις βγαζει pending δεν περιμενουμε την wind αλλα τον Δεδδηε :/

----------


## alexpen

> Ξανακοίταξε το γιατί αυτό που βρήκες είναι στην Νίκαια..
> 
> Μήπως έπεσες σε παρόμοιο δρόμο σε άλλη περιοχή..
> Να δεις να λέει Κολωνός η σειρά που θα βρεις..
> 
> Στον Κολωνό θα λέει 446-xxx ο αριθμός που θα βρεις..


Καλησπερα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. Εκανα λαθος paste ενω ειχα βρει το του Κολωνου.
Το σωστο ειναι το 446-385.

----------


## Iris07

Η 385 μπήκε για αναβάθμιση στην 4η ετήσια ανάθεση,
και γι' αυτό θα αργήσει λίγο..

Θα πρέπει να περιμένετε έως τις αρχές του 2023 για FTTH..
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να είναι έτοιμη και νωρίτερα, αλλά το μέγιστο υπολογίζουν έως Μάρτιο του 2023..

446-385446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ385FTTH-GPON2023/Q1
* Η δικιά μου π.χ ήταν έτοιμη 5 μήνες νωρίτερα από το μέγιστο που δίνανε..
Είναι και θέμα τύχης πως θα προχωρήσουν τα έργα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Πιστευω πως σε οσες καμπινες εχει τοποθετηθει το σασι και τις βγαζει pending δεν περιμενουμε την wind αλλα τον Δεδδηε :/


Νομίζω πως είναι θέμα της Ζεύξις που τρέχει παντού τώρα σε όλο το κέντρο, και περνάει οπτικές ίνες και στις VDSL και στις FTTH..
Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ γενικά είχε τελειώσει τις δουλειές του με τις VDSL εδώ και κάτι μήνες..

Το βασικό είναι να δεις να βάλουν αριθμό στην καμπίνα σου..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Μου έστειλε μυνηματάκι έκπληξη προχθές η cosmote .. Μου διπλασίασε την ταχύτητα και απολαμβάνω το 100αρι !!


σε τι περιοχη μενεις; στον Κολωνο; . 
Διοτι εχω την θεια μου και μου ειπε οτι μονο η wind δινει 100ρα γραμμη αλλα μονο με οπτικη ινα μεσα στο σπιτι και οχι σε απλη γραμμη δηλαδη οχι vdsl 100. Και απο οτι φαινεται και και η κοσμοτε εδινε 100ρα παλι με οπτικη ινα μεχρι το σπιτι και οχι vdsl 100ρα !.

μπαινοντας ξανα στο https://sfbb.gr/index.html και στον ελενχο διαθεσιμοτητας βγαζει εκτος απο wind και τον οτε αλλα και την nova , ενω παλαιοτερα εμφανιζοτανε μονο η wind αλλα μιλαμε για μονο fiber to the home και οχι vdsl 100.

----------


## alexpen

> Η 385 μπήκε για αναβάθμιση στην 4η ετήσια ανάθεση,
> και γι' αυτό θα αργήσει λίγο..
> 
> Θα πρέπει να περιμένετε έως τις αρχές του 2023 για FTTH..
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να είναι έτοιμη και νωρίτερα, αλλά το μέγιστο υπολογίζουν έως Μάρτιο του 2023..
> 
> 446-385446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ385FTTH-GPON2023/Q1
> * Η δικιά μου π.χ ήταν έτοιμη 5 μήνες νωρίτερα από το μέγιστο που δίνανε..
> Είναι και θέμα τύχης πως θα προχωρήσουν τα έργα..
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω και παλι. Νομιζω οτι, αυτο και μονο καθιστα την επιλογη του συγκεκριμενου χωρου μη-επιλεξιμη. Κριμα γιατι και ο χωρος αλλα και η γειτονια μας αρεσαν πολυ.

----------


## Pkats

Καλημέρα σας. 
Είμαι άσχετος από τα τεχνικά θέματα παιδιά, οπότε ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν πω ή ρωτήσω κάτι άκυρο.
Θεωρητικά είμαι δικαιούχος sfbb. Πρακτικά δεν το βλέπω. Έγιναν οι εργασίες στην πολυκατοικία μου, έχουν ολοκληρωθεί, ο ΟΤΕ μου τα μασάει και η Wind μου είπε πως λόγω βρόγχου δεν γίνεται να κρατήσω αυτόν τον αριθμό αλλά θα πρέπει να αλλάξω...Συνοπτικά σας τα αναφέρω.
Γνωρίζει κανείς τι ισχύει; Ενώ μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στα sites και στο sfbb, μαθαίνω ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει fiber εδώ. 
Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή έχει κάποια παραπάνω πληροφορία, θα ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## hellisgr

> Καλημέρα σας. 
> Είμαι άσχετος από τα τεχνικά θέματα παιδιά, οπότε ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν πω ή ρωτήσω κάτι άκυρο.
> Θεωρητικά είμαι δικαιούχος sfbb. Πρακτικά δεν το βλέπω. Έγιναν οι εργασίες στην πολυκατοικία μου, έχουν ολοκληρωθεί, ο ΟΤΕ μου τα μασάει και η Wind μου είπε πως λόγω βρόγχου δεν γίνεται να κρατήσω αυτόν τον αριθμό αλλά θα πρέπει να αλλάξω...Συνοπτικά σας τα αναφέρω.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι ισχύει; Ενώ μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στα sites και στο sfbb, μαθαίνω ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει fiber εδώ. 
> Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή έχει κάποια παραπάνω πληροφορία, θα ήμουν υπόχρεος.


Δε γνωρίζω το θέμα σου συγκεκριμένα.
Αν είσαι στον ΟΤΕ μπορείς να κάνεις αίτημα επικοινωνίας σε αυτό το λινκ. 
Κοίτα να είσαι ακριβής στο τι ρωτάς, το αίτημα παίρνει αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου και αν δε σου απαντήσουν ή απαντήσουν μη επαρκώς,μπορείς μετά από 20 ημερολογιακές ημέρες να κάνεις καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Πιθανόν να έχουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι παρόμοιο σύστημα, αλλά δε το γνωρίζω.

----------


## AlexT544

yessssssssssssssssssssssss
μετρησεις με wifi fritzbox 7530

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣΣΣΣΣΣ

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, καλορίζικη!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nplatis

Στον δρόμο μου που ήμουν τόσο καιρό Pending και στην τελευταία ενημέρωση ενεργοποίηση σήμερα, το sfbb.gr βγάζει πλέον προσφορές. Για να δούμε τι θα πει και η Wind από Δευτέρα...

----------


## akiss

> yessssssssssssssssssssssss
> μετρησεις με wifi fritzbox 7530
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237027
> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣΣΣΣΣΣ


καλο σερφαρισμα, να προσέχεις τα κύματα... :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας και για την βοήθεια και για όλα
Και εύχομαι και όλοι να ενεργοποιηθείτε συντομα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας και για την βοήθεια και για όλα
> Και εύχομαι και όλοι να ενεργοποιηθείτε συντομα


Πόσα πιάνεις σήμερα ?  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

:ROFL: 
Δοκίμασα πάλι 220 δεν χορταίνω να το βλέπω 
Και δοκίμασα και με γερμανικούς και ιταλικούς σερβερ
Πολύ καλά απλά ανεβαίνει λίγο το ping

----------


## Iris07

> Μου έστειλε μυνηματάκι έκπληξη προχθές η cosmote .. Μου διπλασίασε την ταχύτητα και απολαμβάνω το 100αρι !!


Για κοίταξε σε παρακαλώ εάν στις παροχές για το σταθερό σου είχαν κάνει δώρο και απεριόριστα προς κινητά,
όπως δώσανε σε κάποιους..

----------


## endcer

Εδω και μερικες μερες ενεργοποιηθηκε η 100αρα απο την Nova , αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης .

Actual Rate(Up/Down) 10999/110092 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 56387/267451 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31.2/26.5 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0/5.1 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) -4.5/12.1 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols 
Profile 35b 
Showtime Start 97 h 16 min 29 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 630/63179

----------


## Iris07

Μιά χαρά!  :One thumb up: 

Τι ρούτερ σου δώσανε ?

----------


## endcer

> Μιά χαρά! 
> 
> Τι ρούτερ σου δώσανε ?


To ΖΤΕ  H288A .

----------


## sgatz

Αυτό τελικά το zte είναι καλύτερο ή χειρότερο από το zyxel?

----------


## MrGoose

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή ανάσταση.
Έχουμε καινούρια λίστα με καμπίνες της wind;

----------


## dimangelid

> Αυτό τελικά το zte είναι καλύτερο ή χειρότερο από το zyxel?


Έχω σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ το ZTE H288A και είναι με firmware της Forthnet.

Είναι πάρα πολύ σταθερό, δεν έχει εμφανίσει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Το έχω σε bridge με δικό μου router.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Η πασχαλινή ραστώνη στη WIND καλά κρατεί. Αίτηση για οπτική από αρχές  Απριλίου και ακόμα να την περάσουν στο σύστημα. Ευτυχώς η γραμμή VDSL είναι βράχος και βοηθά στο να κάνουμε υπομονή. Το sfbb όμως δεν περιμένει.

----------


## nplatis

> Η πασχαλινή ραστώνη στη WIND καλά κρατεί. Αίτηση για οπτική από αρχές  Απριλίου και ακόμα να την περάσουν στο σύστημα. Ευτυχώς η γραμμή VDSL είναι βράχος και βοηθά στο να κάνουμε υπομονή. Το sfbb όμως δεν περιμένει.


Βλέπεις κάπως την πορεία της αίτησης ή απλώς τους ρωτάς;

Πάντως το sfbb γράφει (δεν ξέρω από πότε) ότι η εξαργύρωση γίνεται μέχρι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου: https://sfbb.gr/Info.html
Το έλεγξα και εγώ γιατί την Μ. Εβδομάδα που πέρασα από Wind κάτι μου είπαν για εξαργύρωση μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου -- φαίνεται όμως ότι δεν ισχύει.

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλή ανάσταση.
> Έχουμε καινούρια λίστα με καμπίνες της wind;


Περιμένουμε νέα λίστα, στο μεταξύ προχθες πέρασα πλατεία Ν. Σμύρνη έχουν ξεκινήσει FTTH και εκεί..

----------


## jkoukos

> Πάντως το sfbb γράφει (δεν ξέρω από πότε) ότι η εξαργύρωση γίνεται μέχρι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου: https://sfbb.gr/Info.html
> Το έλεγξα και εγώ γιατί την Μ. Εβδομάδα που πέρασα από Wind κάτι μου είπαν για εξαργύρωση μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου -- φαίνεται όμως ότι δεν ισχύει.


Το sfbb αναφέρει την μέχρι σήμερα καταληκτική ημερομηνία που ισχύει η δράση, αν δεν πάρει πάλι παράταση. Δεν έχει σχέση με το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί στον καθένα μας. Απλά αναφέρει έως πότε μπορούμε να το εξαργυρώσουνε.

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Βλέπεις κάπως την πορεία της αίτησης ή απλώς τους ρωτάς;
> 
> Πάντως το sfbb γράφει (δεν ξέρω από πότε) ότι η εξαργύρωση γίνεται μέχρι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου: https://sfbb.gr/Info.html
> Το έλεγξα και εγώ γιατί την Μ. Εβδομάδα που πέρασα από Wind κάτι μου είπαν για εξαργύρωση μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου -- φαίνεται όμως ότι δεν ισχύει.


Τελικά μάλλον παρακολουθούν το forum. Πριν λίγο ήρθε το ακόλουθο μήνυμα από τη WIND στο κινητό:
EYXAPIΣTOYME ΓIA THN EMΠIΣTOΣYNH! ΓIA THN ANABAΘMIΣH THΣ TAXYTHTAΣ INTERNET ΣTH ΓPAMMH ΣOY 210 XXXXXXX  MEΣΩ OΠTIKHΣ INAΣ ΘA ΣE EΠIΣKEΦΘEI TEXNIKOΣ MAΣ. ΣYNTOMA ΘA EΠIKOINΩNHΣEI MAZI ΣOY ΓIA NA KΛEIΣETE PANTEBOY. ΠAPAKOΛOYΘHΣE THN ΠOPEIA ENEPΓOΠOIHΣHΣ EΔΩ https://www.wind.gr/track .
Οπότε για να δεις αν έχει περαστεί η αίτηση στο σύστημα καθώς και την πορεία της μπαίνεις στο  https://www.wind.gr/track . συμπληρώνεις τον αριθμό του σταθερού σου  τηλεφώνου(η γραμμή που θα αναβαθμιστεί), σου στέλνουν μήνυμα έναν κωδικό στο κινητό για να δουν αν είσαι εσύ, το συμπληρώνεις και βλέπεις την πορεία της αίτησης.
Πιστεύω σε κάνα μήνα θα έχουμε τελειώσει. Θα σας ενημερώνω για την πορεία. Υπόψιν έχουν υποσχεθεί  200άρα με απεριόριστα σταθερά – κινητά στα 29€, και 2 πάγια δώρο με το κουπόνι. Αν ήταν στα 44€ δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να βάλω, φθάνει η ΔΕΗ!!!

----------


## Eliaskat

αν μας διαβάζουν να ενεργοποιήσουν την 383

----------


## Iris07

Έχει πάρει νούμερο ?

----------


## retro13

Παιδιά γνωρίζουμε κάτι για την 446-220; 
Την παρακολουθούσα πριν κανα 6μηνο αλλά τώρα έχω χαθεί.
Γνωρίζει κανείς για πότε την έχουν αναθέσει;

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Παιδιά γνωρίζουμε κάτι για την 446-220; 
> Την παρακολουθούσα πριν κανα 6μηνο αλλά τώρα έχω χαθεί.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς για πότε την έχουν αναθέσει;


Δεν βλέπω καμμία ημερομηνία για αυτή τη καμπίνα στην λίστα της 8/4/2022. Έχει παύλες, ούτε καν pending. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό.

----------


## Iris07

Είναι FTTH καμπίνα, γι' αυτό έχει παύλες..

Θα κοιτάξει στην άλλη λίστα ο φίλος, με την διεύθυνση του να δει τι γίνεται..

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά γνωρίζουμε κάτι για την 446-220; 
> Την παρακολουθούσα πριν κανα 6μηνο αλλά τώρα έχω χαθεί.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς για πότε την έχουν αναθέσει;


Ψάξε εδώ στην λίστα για FTTH..




> Καλησπέρα σας, νέα λίστα αν και δεν βλεπω κατι νεο
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## AlexT544

---------

----------


## Eliaskat

> Έχει πάρει νούμερο ?



No                .........

----------


## MrGoose

Με την 336 ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει; δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη νούμερο. Μάλλον ποτέ δεν θα έχουμε VDSL εμείς

----------


## Iris07

Έχετε δει να γίνονται εργασίες στο κοντινό φρεάτο της ?
Έχετε το νου σας εάν δείτε την Ζεύξις εκεί κοντά ή κάποιον τεχνικό της Wind να τον ρωτήσετε τι παίζει..

Πιθανόν να μην έχει ενωθεί με οπτικές ίνες, για να μην έχει πάρει νούμερο..  :Thinking:

----------


## MrGoose

Δεν έχω δει κανέναν

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα σας, νέα λίστα..


??

S.O.S ... S.O.S ...

 :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

> S.O.S ... S.O.S ...


Άντε ρε και τρόμαξα... χαχα  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

Και επίτυδες έσβησα το link για να μην ψάχνεστε πάλι..  :Razz:

----------


## Eliaskat

παιδιά την 383..   πείτε μου κατι καλο.. 

αν και ακομα δεν εχει παρει νούμερο

----------


## Iris07

Αναμένουμε να ανεβάσει νέα λίστα ο φίλος μας *LagSpike*!  :Cool:

----------


## LagSpike

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν ανεβάσει ακόμη κάτι καινούργιο

----------


## Iris07

Οκ, θα περιμένουμε!  :Smile: 

Το καλό είναι ότι έχεις πρόσβαση!  :Wink:

----------


## MrGoose

Μακάρι να έχουμε άμεσα ενημέρωση. Έχω μπουχτήσει με το 24άρι πια. Βλέπω την καμπίνα να με γλυκοκοιτάει, και τρελένομαι.

----------


## LagSpike

Καλησπέρα σας, νέα λίστα

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα!
Μόλις σε είδα μέσα το περίμενα!!  :Razz: 

Thanks!  :One thumb up: 

Για να δούμε.. γιατί με το κλείσιμο του sfbb τα βάψανε μαύρα κάποιοι..

----------


## LagSpike

> Καλησπέρα!
> Μόλις σε είδα μέσα το περίμενα!! 
> 
> Thanks! 
> 
> Για να δούμε.. γιατί με το κλείσιμο του sfbb τα βάψανε μαύρα κάποιοι..


Τι να πεις .... καμια οργανωση γενικα ...

----------


## dFatKiddo

Είναι η ιδέα μου ή μόνο η Κρήτη προχωράει σε FTTC;

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν.. για την νέα λίστα και το FTTH..

Για Μάιο έχουν μάλλον μόνο αυτά που ξέραμε για τώρα αρχές..  :Thinking: 
Κάτι άλλο δεν βλέπω..
Για Ιούνιο-Ιούλιο νομίζω δεν έχουν τίποτα..

Έχουν βάλει κάποιες περιοχές μαζικά για τέλος Αυγούστου..

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι η ιδέα μου ή μόνο η Κρήτη προχωράει σε FTTC;


Υποψιάζομαι ότι ανά μήνα ρίχνουν το βάρος και σε κάποια άλλη περιοχή..  :Thinking: 
Πάντως λογικά πρέπει να βγει πιθανόν αργότερα μέσα στον Μάιο, και άλλη λίστα που να λέει κάτι για Ιούνιο - Ιούλιο..

- - - Updated - - -

Ούτε και για τις VDSL έχουν βάλει κάτι νέο για Ιούνιο-Ιούλιο..  :Thinking:

----------


## MrGoose

336: -> pending μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος

----------


## Codehack

> 336: -> pending μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος


Καλωσήρθες στο club φίλε μου. Pending με την καμπίνα μου ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## Iris07

Φαίνεται πως το κλείσιμο του sfbb αποσυντόνισε και την Wind..   :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Φιλε codehack θυμισε μου σε ποια νούμερο της Δράμας εισαι

----------


## Eliaskat

Καταγγελία μπορώ να κανω ?

Για αθέτηση χρόνου ενεργοποίησης?

----------


## AlexT544

εγω που είχα κάνει μου απάντησαν ένα μήνα μετά αφότου ειχει ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα

----------


## Codehack

> Φιλε codehack θυμισε μου σε ποια νούμερο της Δράμας εισαι


Στο 91 είμαι




> Καταγγελία μπορώ να κανω ?
> 
> Για αθέτηση χρόνου ενεργοποίησης?


Εγώ έχω κάνει και στην πρώτη καταγγελία η Wind, χωρίς να απαντήσει σε κανένα ερώτημα μου, έδωσε σαν επίσημη απάντηση το ότι μπορώ να δω την διαθεσιμότητα στο site της.

----------


## AlexT544

Περίεργα πράγματα
Τι να πω κι αυτοί 
Τόσος καιρός πέρασε
Δεν μπορώ να τους καταλαβω

----------


## GregoirX23

448-210 & 448-231 μας έχει φάει το pending...  
2 καφαο ΟΤΕ -> 1 η ίδια καμπίνα wind (WATH1_R1_AC033) & η οποία αναζητείται... Δεν έχει μπει.. 
Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα που πλησιάζει το τέλος του q2 2022 αν θα πάρουν και άλλη παράταση...... Αν τους δώσουν θα είναι τραγικοί.... Αρκετά πια με τις κωλυσιεργίες και τις παρατάσεις... Τώρα που τα βρήκαν με το δήμο έπρεπε να δουλεύουν συνεχώς και όχι οπότε το θυμηθούν... Έχουμε τρελαθεί από το 16 να ακούμε για καμπίνες....

----------


## DoSMaN

> 448-210 & 448-231 μας έχει φάει το pending...  
> 2 καφαο ΟΤΕ -> 1 η ίδια καμπίνα wind (WATH1_R1_AC033) & η οποία αναζητείται... Δεν έχει μπει.. 
> Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα που πλησιάζει το τέλος του q2 2022 αν θα πάρουν και άλλη παράταση...... Αν τους δώσουν θα είναι τραγικοί.... Αρκετά πια με τις κωλυσιεργίες και τις παρατάσεις... Τώρα που τα βρήκαν με το δήμο έπρεπε να δουλεύουν συνεχώς και όχι οπότε το θυμηθούν... Έχουμε τρελαθεί από το 16 να ακούμε για καμπίνες....


Πάντως εγώ πιστεύω ακόμα ότι εσύ θα συνδεθείς πρώτος από μένα...

Τέτοια καθυστέρηση σε ενεργοποίηση δεν έχω ξαναδεί...
Και ειδικά όταν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τη μισή οδό μου...

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Πάντως εγώ πιστεύω ακόμα ότι εσύ θα συνδεθείς πρώτος από μένα...
> 
> Τέτοια καθυστέρηση σε ενεργοποίηση δεν έχω ξαναδεί...
> Και ειδικά όταν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τη μισή οδό μου...


Έχουν σκάψει όλα τα στενά τριγύρω, μαζί με το δικό μου (μάλλον καταλάθος) από το 2018.
Έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί όλοι από τελή 2018.
Σε εμάς μπήκε η καμπίνα 02/2021 και από τότε περιμένουμε ενεργοποίηση..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχουν σκάψει όλα τα στενά τριγύρω, μαζί με το δικό μου (μάλλον καταλάθος) από το 2018.
> Έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί όλοι από τελή 2018.
> Σε εμάς μπήκε η καμπίνα 02/2021 και από τότε περιμένουμε ενεργοποίηση..


Είναι και αυτό μια φάση δεν λέω... 
Γενικά είναι να μη σου κάτσει...

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως εγώ πιστεύω ακόμα ότι εσύ θα συνδεθείς πρώτος από μένα...
> 
> Τέτοια καθυστέρηση σε ενεργοποίηση δεν έχω ξαναδεί...
> Και ειδικά όταν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τη μισή οδό μου...


Μωρέ εσύ καλά το λες.... 
Καμπίνα δεν βλέπω όμως και το q2 2022 πλησιάζει.. 
Από την άλλη έχεις και εσύ το δίκιο σου σε αυτό που λες.... 
Μας έκατσε η περίπτωση... 
Και βσκ εδώ που τα λέμε θυμήθηκα το εξής... 
https://youtu.be/UKhZQFQWwtU

----------


## Esco

Γνωριζει κανεις τον λογο που εχουν προσθεσει ενα εξτρα ραντεβου στο τελος για εγκατασταση εξοπλισμου καθυστερωντας την ενεργοποιηση εξτρα 10 ημερες για δυο καλωδια και ενα τηλεφωνημα στον οτε για ενεργοποιηση του σειριακου αριθμου; Ετσι μου ειπε και στο τηλεφωνο ο τεχνικος δηλαδη. Τουλαχιστον εαν οντως καποιος δε μπορει να συνδεσει τον εξοπλισμο να μην το κανουν υποχρεωτικο ντε και καλα να ερθει μαστορας για τους υπολοιπους που μπορουν :/ Μετρησεις κλπ μου ειπε πως δε κανει αυτες τις κανουν οι τεχνικοι που περνανε την οπτικη στο διαμερισμα οπως και εκαναν οταν μου την εγκατεστησαν εμενα.

----------


## Iris07

Ποιοί είναι Cosmote και *δεν έχουν πάρει* αναβάθμιση ακόμη, από Κολωνό ?

----------


## LagSpike

> Ποιοί είναι Cosmote και *δεν έχουν πάρει* αναβάθμιση ακόμη, από Κολωνό ?


Παρόν!
Αλλα περιμενουμε ακομη την 336 οποτε......

----------


## Iris07

Έχει πέσει κάπως ο ρυθμός στις ενεργοποιήσεις μου φαίνεται..

Ελπίζω να βγει καμιά καλή νέα λίστα σύντομα..  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

Τωρα σκαβουν για ρευμα στην 383....

----------


## Iris07

Έλα!! 
Σε μας ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ τις έσκαψε όλες (πιστεύω) γρήγορα..
Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είχε πολύ δουλειά με VDSL τώρα..

Σήμερα διάβαζα ότι θα πάρει και νέο προσωπικό..

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...o-deddhe-.html

----------


## Codehack

Κλασσική, πατροπαράδοτη Wind. Και στην καταγγελία παράταση ζήτησε.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Κλασσική, πατροπαράδοτη Wind. Και στην καταγγελία παράταση ζήτησε.


Δεν έχω ξαναδεί να ζητάνε παράταση σε καταγγελία ποτέ...

Θύμισέ μου γιατί τους έκανες καταγγελία αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο...

Φαντάζομαι ότι είτε τους έπιασες εξ' απήνης και δεν ξέρουν τι να σου πουν, είτε κωλυσιεργούν για να το "φτιάξουν" έτσι ώστε να σε ικανοποιήσουν...

----------


## Codehack

> Δεν έχω ξαναδεί να ζητάνε παράταση σε καταγγελία ποτέ...
> 
> Θύμισέ μου γιατί τους έκανες καταγγελία αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο...
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι είτε τους έπιασες εξ' απήνης και δεν ξέρουν τι να σου πουν, είτε κωλυσιεργούν για να το "φτιάξουν" έτσι ώστε να σε ικανοποιήσουν...


Τους έχω κάνει καταγγελία γιατί έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τις καμπίνες της γειτονιάς μου, που είναι FTTH όλες, έχουν δώσει συνδέσεις κανονικά από αυτές τις καμπίνες αλλά στον δρόμο που βρίσκομαι εγώ απλά έχουν βάλει αναμονές που δεν είναι καν συνδεδεμένες με τον κεντρικό κορμό. Η αναμονή που έρχεται στην πολυκατοικία μου είναι κομμένη, στην απέναντι πλευρά δεν οδηγεί κάπου. Ως εκ τούτου δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα. Αλλά στέλνουν πωλήτές να μας παραμυθιάσουν ότι από 15 *Απριλίου* θα έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα. Η δρόμος μου εντομεταξύ είναι σχετικά κεντρικός.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Τους έχω κάνει καταγγελία γιατί έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τις καμπίνες της γειτονιάς μου, που είναι FTTH όλες, έχουν δώσει συνδέσεις κανονικά από αυτές τις καμπίνες αλλά στον δρόμο που βρίσκομαι εγώ απλά έχουν βάλει αναμονές που δεν είναι καν συνδεδεμένες με τον κεντρικό κορμό. Η αναμονή που έρχεται στην πολυκατοικία μου είναι κομμένη, στην απέναντι πλευρά δεν οδηγεί κάπου. Ως εκ τούτου δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα. Αλλά στέλνουν πωλήτές να μας παραμυθιάσουν ότι από 15 *Απριλίου* θα έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα. Η δρόμος μου εντομεταξύ είναι σχετικά κεντρικός.


Θενξ για τις πληροφορίες...

Οπότε πιθανότατα καθυστερούν για να δουν τι έχει γίνει με τα έργα σε σένα, να επιβεβαιώσουν τα λεγόμενά σου και να το φτιάξουν...

Πολύ πιθανό να σου πουν ότι έγινε κάποια απροσεξία κατά τη διαδικασία των έργων η οποία θα αποκατασταθεί σε Χ ημέρες, να κάνεις υπομονή και κάποια στιγμή θα δεις συνεργείο να σκάβει για να κάνει τις απαραίτητες ενώσεις...

Μετά ωστόσο θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να έρθει και η ζεύξις για να περάσει και τις ίνες στους σωλήνες ή να ενώσει κάποια κομμάτια εφόσον χρειαστεί.

Σε βλέπω προς καλοκαίρι να ενεργοποιείσαι... (οι γραμμή) και προς Οκτώβριο να συνδέεσαι στο internet...

Και εμένα μη φανταστείς... έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τη μισή οδό μου και την άλλη μισή την έχουν αφήσει εκτός...
Τραγικό!!  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

Dosman να κοιτάς και στο site της Wind για διαθεσιμότητα..
Δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνουν τώρα στο sfbb..

Πρέπει να έχει πελαγώσει ολίγο τώρα η Wind.. :-|

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...72#post7263372

----------


## hellisgr

> Κλασσική, πατροπαράδοτη Wind. Και στην καταγγελία παράταση ζήτησε.


Με ποιο μέσο έκανες την καταγγελία; 
Στην ηλεκτρονική φόρμα της ΕΕΤΤ ή ταχυδρομικά;
Ρωτάω γιατί έχω κάνει στην φόρμα σχεδόν μήνα και δεν μου έχουν στείλει ούτε αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Τα έργα για τις οπτικές στον Κολωνό δεν έχουν σταματήσει. Βλέπω στην Κρέοντος κοντά στη ΧΟΜ να κάνουν έργα για οπτικές.
Πάντως και εμείς που είμαστε ενεργοποιημένοι από το Φεβρουάριο (η καμπίνα), η αίτηση από αρχές Απριλίου (κομπλέ με κουπόνι κλπ.), το μόνο που έχουν κάνει είναι η αυτοψία του κτιρίου. Έργο ουσιαστικό μηδέν, ενώ μπορούν οι κάθετες και οι οριζόντιες εργασίες να γίνονται από το ίδιο συνεργείο, σε διάστημα το πολύ 3 ημερών για πολυκατοικία, να σε έχουν συνδεδεμένο (μιλάω για συνδρομητές της WIND).

----------


## Codehack

> Με ποιο μέσο έκανες την καταγγελία; 
> Στην ηλεκτρονική φόρμα της ΕΕΤΤ ή ταχυδρομικά;
> Ρωτάω γιατί έχω κάνει στην φόρμα σχεδόν μήνα και δεν μου έχουν στείλει ούτε αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου.


Στην ηλεκτρονική φόρμα έκανα καταγγελία. Όταν απάντησε την πρώτη φορά η Wind, έστειλα απάντηση πάλι από την ίδια φόρμα. Μου απάντησε η ΕΕΤΤ μέσω e-mail για την προθεσμία που δίνουν στον πάροχο να απαντήσει. Η Wind μου απάντησε 2 φορές γραπτώς.




> Τα έργα για τις οπτικές στον Κολωνό δεν έχουν σταματήσει. Βλέπω στην Κρέοντος κοντά στη ΧΟΜ να κάνουν έργα για οπτικές.
> Πάντως και εμείς που είμαστε ενεργοποιημένοι από το Φεβρουάριο (η καμπίνα), η αίτηση από αρχές Απριλίου (κομπλέ με κουπόνι κλπ.), το μόνο που έχουν κάνει είναι η αυτοψία του κτιρίου. Έργο ουσιαστικό μηδέν, ενώ μπορούν οι κάθετες και οι οριζόντιες εργασίες να γίνονται από το ίδιο συνεργείο, σε διάστημα το πολύ 3 ημερών για πολυκατοικία, να σε έχουν συνδεδεμένο (μιλάω για συνδρομητές της WIND).


Στην Κρέοντος στη ΧΟΜ υπάρχει χαρτί για έργα της ΕΥΔΑΠ. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι έργα για οπτικές;

----------


## MrGoose

Έργα για οπτικές, έκαναν πριν από κάτι μήνες. Νομίζω κάπου στα μέσα Μαρτίου τα έκαναν.

----------


## SPYRUSS

Στο 113 της Κρέοντος υπήρχε χθες κορδέλλα που έλεγε για εργασίες οπτικών ινών. Σήμερα η κορδέλλα είναι κομμένη, για το χαρτι αν το έχουν βγάλει δεν έχω δει. Το ανέφερα εδώ γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση.
Για τα έργα της ΕΥΔΑΠ στην Γερακίου αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## Codehack

> Στο 113 της Κρέοντος υπήρχε χθες κορδέλλα που έλεγε για εργασίες οπτικών ινών. Σήμερα η κορδέλλα είναι κομμένη, για το χαρτι αν το έχουν βγάλει δεν έχω δει. Το ανέφερα εδώ γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση.
> Για τα έργα της ΕΥΔΑΠ στην Γερακίου αναφέρεσαι;


Μπορεί να έκοψαν τίποτα αυτοί που πέρναγαν φυσικό αέριο;

Έχει τύχει και στη Βορείου Ηπείρου να κόψει η ΕΥΔΑΠ ίνα και μετά να την *τσιμεντώσει*, αντί να ενημερώσει την Wind.

----------


## Iris07

*- Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει βάλει VDSL από Cosmote να κάνει έναν έλεγχο εδώ για διαθεσιμότητα Cosmote TV ?*

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od2260049_prod

Κατεβείτε στο κάτω μέρος που λέει έλεγχος & αγορά..
Εμένα και με τους 2 τρόπους, τηλέφωνο & διεύθυνση μου βγάζει Μη διαθέσιμο..  :Thinking: 

* Διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL έχω κανονικά έως 200..

Δεν έχουν ενημερώσει ακόμη την βάση ??  :Thinking: 
Μήπως γίνεται αυτό επειδή οι καμπίνες είναι της Wind ?  :Thinking: 

Ρωτάω στην περιοχή σας γιατί σας δώσανε πιο νωρίς συνδέσεις VDSL..

----------


## AlexT544

όχι και σε εμενα με καμπίνα cosmote VDSL στο εξοχικό το κανει και στην αθηνα με FTTH παιζει να ειναι bug

----------


## Iris07

Οk..
κάτι φαίνεται δεν έχουν φτιάξει σωστά..

----------


## AlexT544

δοκιμασε να το κανεις απο εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/wizard/wizard.jsp
Πατας σταθερο ιντερνετ
Πατας νεα συνδεση
Βαζεις το σταθερό σου 
Επιλέγεις το προγραμμα που θέλεις
Και μετά σε βγάζει στο καλάθι 
Πατάς προσθήκη cosmote tv
Μετά επιλέγεις αυτό που θες
Πατάς συνεχεια και σε βγάζει στο καλαθι και σου λέει 
Σε συμφέρει να βάλεις Triple play που είναι πιο φθηνό και πατάς ολοκληρωση αγορας

----------


## Iris07

Εκεί δυστυχώς λέει για νέα σύνδεση ή φορητότητα στο σταθερό, για να φτιάξω το πρόγραμμα..
εγώ θέλω να αναβαθμίσω αυτό που έχω..

----------


## AlexT544

δεν στο βγάζει μέσα στο my cosmote στις προσφορες

----------


## Iris07

> Εκεί δυστυχώς λέει για νέα σύνδεση ή φορητότητα στο σταθερό, για να φτιάξω το πρόγραμμα..
> εγώ θέλω να αναβαθμίσω αυτό που έχω..


Ααα βλέπω λέει..
_Έλεγξε τη διαθεσιμότητα των ταχυτήτων του COSMOTE Fiber και ADSL στην περιοχή σου, 
συμπληρώνοντας τη διεύθυνσή σου ή τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό του σταθερού σου εάν είσαι συνδρομητής COSMOTE._ 

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν στο βγάζει μέσα στο my cosmote στις προσφορες


Όχι δεν το βγάζει..

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, με διεύθυνση με αφήνει προχωράω.. βγάζει κανονικά όλα τα πακέτα και τις προσφορές σταθερού & TV, και την τιμή που θέλω στον συνδυασμό..
αλλά στο τέλος βγάζει και τέλος ενεργοποίησης..
Με τον αριθμό μου, μου λέει μη διαθέσιμο..

Ψιλο-μπάχαλο..  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

για μπες εδώ μήπως το βγάζει
https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/offersForAll.jsp

----------


## Iris07

Εκεί μου λένε να βάλω Booster δεν πάει παραπάνω!  :Laughing: 
Θέλουν ενημέρωση οι βάσεις τους!  :Cool: 

Μάλλον θα περάσω από Γερμανό, να δω από κοντά τι γίνεται..

----------


## dFatKiddo

Δεδομένου την κίνηση που δείχνει ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, περιμένουμε νέα λίστα φωτιά..

----------


## mslave

Εχει κανείς την λίστα απο πoιο καφάο παίρνει η κάθε διεύθηνση ?

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## mslave

> Εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560


Α ρε Iris07 είσαι κορυφή εχω δυο σπίτια το ένα παίρνει απο εδώ 446-307 το αλλο απο εδώ 446-455

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά είχατε κανένα θέμα με την σύνδεση γιατί τώρα για 15 λεπτά δεν συγχρονιζε το ΟΝΤ

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα ξανά πήρε μπρος αλλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο

----------


## SPYRUSS

Ναι και σε εμένα περίπου την ίδια ώρα για περίπου 10 λεπτά κόπηκε η γραμμή. Το λαμπάκι του ZYXEL αναβόσβηνε κόκκινο.

----------


## AlexT544

Το DSL η το ιντερνετ ?

----------


## MrGoose

Πρέπει να ήταν γενικευμένο πρόβλημα από τα Dslam, γιατί και γνωστοί μου που είναι σε Vodafone είχαν διακοπή χθες για λίγη ώρα.

----------


## Iris07

Είχαμε φάει και Κυψέλη μία ψιλοδιακοπή μία μέρα..
Ακόμη φτιάχνουν τις οπτικές και τα φρεάτια εδώ..

* Μπας και έχουμε καμία νέα λίστα ?  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Εμας έκαναν στην φιλλιπουπολεως έργα ΕΥΔΑΠ σε σημεία που ειχε σκάψει η wind για οπτική και χθες το πρωί ειδα οτι σε ενα σημείο κοντά στην καμπίνα βγαίναν και έτρεχαν νερά στο δρόμο οποτε δεν  ξερω μηπως έφταιγε αυτο

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Το DSL η το ιντερνετ ?


Θα ορκιζόμουν ότι ήταν το δεύτερο λαμπάκι από αριστερά, δηλ. το DSL.
Αλλά στις οδηγίες χρήσης, λέει ότι ποτέ αυτό το λαμπάκι δεν γίνεται κόκκινο.
Οπότε ήταν το τρίτο σίγουρα, το internet.

----------


## AlexT544

Στο insomnia καποιος χρηστης ανεφερε τους παρακατω κωδικους ως root για το ZYXEL ΤΗS WIND

*Spoiler:*




			557365723a2057316e5375507040644d316e383632330a0a506173733a20764d4764383632332d50706124532a5376507020
https://www.browserling.com/tools/hex-to-text

----------


## geoavlonitis

Ναι εγω τους βρηκα. Δεν ξερω πώς το καταφερες αυτό στο spoiler, παντως τους ειχα ανεβασει πρωτα εδω στο adslgr οταν τους βρηκα, ειναι σε αυτό το post

*Spoiler:*




			username: W1nSuPp@dM1n8623
password: vMGd8623-Ppa$S*SvPp

----------


## Codehack

Απάντηση στην καταγγελία που έχω κάνει στην ΕΕΤΤ της Wind:



Η HOF δεν είναι θυγατρική τους;

Παρ' όλα αυτά, σήμερα συνεργείο στην οδό Δράμας συνέδεε τις κομμένες αναμονές με τον κεντρικό κορμό που περνάει από τα φρεάτια:

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, είναι η νέα εταιρία που έχει αναλάβει το δίκτυο της Wind..

----------


## Eliaskat

Μπράβο που τους εκανες καταγγελία

----------


## Codehack

> Μπράβο που τους εκανες καταγγελία


Aναρωτιέμαι εάν ήρθαν λόγω της καταγγελίας μου ή απλά έτυχε.

----------


## dimangelid

Μιας και βρέθηκε ο root κωδικός του Zyxel, έχει κανείς ιδέα για τον root κωδικό του Huawei DN8245V;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Και που βρέθηκε, το πήραν χαμπάρι και τον άλλαξαν (δεν έγινε update στο firmware, απλώς άλλαξαν τον κωδικό root)

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Απάντηση στην καταγγελία που έχω κάνει στην ΕΕΤΤ της Wind:
> 
> 
> 
> Η HOF δεν είναι θυγατρική τους;
> 
> Παρ' όλα αυτά, σήμερα συνεργείο στην οδό Δράμας συνέδεε τις κομμένες αναμονές με τον κεντρικό κορμό που περνάει από τα φρεάτια:


Συμφωνώ, πάντως δεν λες ότι υπάρχει στασιμότητα. Η Ζεύξις έχει φθάσει στο σημείο να σκαλίζει τις καμπίνες της οπτικής στην περιοχή (Ελλησπόντου-Δράμας) σχεδόν καθημερινά. Επίσης στη Δράμας στο 72 και στο 61 έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι κάθετες, πιθανώς και αλλού.

----------


## Codehack

> Συμφωνώ, πάντως δεν λες ότι υπάρχει στασιμότητα. Η Ζεύξις έχει φθάσει στο σημείο να σκαλίζει τις καμπίνες της οπτικής στην περιοχή (Ελλησπόντου-Δράμας) σχεδόν καθημερινά. Επίσης στη Δράμας στο 72 και στο 61 έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι κάθετες, πιθανώς και αλλού.


Εκεί οι κάθετες είχαν μπεί από την αρχή που σκάψανε, έχουν σκάψει και το δρόμο παράλληλα. Από το φανάρι στην Ιωαννίνων μέχρι Δράμας 132 περίπου, δεν έχει σκαφτεί ο δρόμος. Έχουν βάλει κάθετες μόνο. Από ότι κατάλαβα, υπήρχαν ήδη σωλήνες για οπτικές από πιο παλιά έργα και χρησιμοποίησαν αυτά.

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Εκεί οι κάθετες είχαν μπεί από την αρχή που σκάψανε, έχουν σκάψει και το δρόμο παράλληλα. Από το φανάρι στην Ιωαννίνων μέχρι Δράμας 132 περίπου, δεν έχει σκαφτεί ο δρόμος. Έχουν βάλει κάθετες μόνο. Από ότι κατάλαβα, υπήρχαν ήδη σωλήνες για οπτικές από πιο παλιά έργα και χρησιμοποίησαν αυτά.


Κατάλαβα τι μας περιμένει. Κάθετες χωρίς οριζόντιες, άρα δεν έχουν σύνδεση. Δεν ξέρω πότε τις έκαναν, πάντως μέχρι τον πρώτο όροφο, έχουν περάσει την οπτική μέσα από καινούργιους μεταλλικούς σωλήνες, που στον ήλιο λάμπουν. Δύσκολο να μην τις ξεχωρίσεις αν προσέξεις καλά.
Από κει και πάνω συνεχίζει η οπτική μέσα σε πλαστικό σπιράλ. Έχουν αφήσει και κάποιες ενώσεις (κίτρινα κλιπς)  εκτεθειμένες.

----------


## Codehack

> Κατάλαβα τι μας περιμένει. Κάθετες χωρίς οριζόντιες, άρα δεν έχουν σύνδεση. Δεν ξέρω πότε τις έκαναν, πάντως μέχρι τον πρώτο όροφο, έχουν περάσει την οπτική μέσα από καινούργιους μεταλλικούς σωλήνες, που στον ήλιο λάμπουν. Δύσκολο να μην τις ξεχωρίσεις αν προσέξεις καλά.
> Από κει και πάνω συνεχίζει η οπτική μέσα σε πλαστικό σπιράλ. Έχουν αφήσει και κάποιες ενώσεις (κίτρινα κλιπς)  εκτεθειμένες.


Λάθος μου, εννοούσα το κάθετο σκάψιμο στο δρόμο που πάει στα σπίτια. Τις αναμονές.

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Λάθος μου, εννοούσα το κάθετο σκάψιμο στο δρόμο που πάει στα σπίτια. Τις αναμονές.


Σήμερα περπάτησα την Δωδώνης και Καλλιπόλεως και εδώ αρκετές κάθετες έτοιμες, ειδικά σε καινούργιες μονοκατοικίες. Καλά που είμασταν όταν έβρεχε κάθετες; :Crying:   Ομπρέλα κρατούσαμε; :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

> Παρόν!
> Αλλα περιμενουμε ακομη την 336 οποτε......


Χαιρετώ..
Μήπως υπάρχει καμιά νεότερη λίστα ??

----------


## LagSpike

Καλημερα, δυστυχως δεν εχω κανενα νεοτερο

----------


## Eliaskat

Ερώτηση ,

Η καμπίνα πήρε αριθμό και ρεύμα !!

Σε ποσό καιρό να περιμένω διαθεσιμότητα ;

----------


## Iris07

> Ερώτηση ,
> 
> Η καμπίνα πήρε αριθμό και ρεύμα !!
> Σε ποσό καιρό να περιμένω διαθεσιμότητα ;


Άντε μπράβο..
Κανονικές συνθήκες από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες..

Εγώ πήρα στον 1 μήνα..

Σε ποιόν πάροχο σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις σύνδεση ?

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Ερώτηση ,
> 
> Η καμπίνα πήρε αριθμό και ρεύμα !!
> 
> Σε ποσό καιρό να περιμένω διαθεσιμότητα ;


Το θέμα είναι και σε πόσο καιρό μετά την διαθεσιμότητα και την αίτηση θα περάσει εργολάβος να σου φτιάξει την εσωτερική καλωδίωση. Προσωπικά με Cosmote περιμένω από τον Απρίλη και όσες φορές έχω επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους μου λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα. Αν θες γνώμη όταν με το καλό πάρεις διαθεσιμότητα πήγαινε σε Wind να ξεμπερδευεις. Το ίδιο θα έκανα και γω πλέον αν δεν είχα δώσει το κουπόνι μου στους τραγικούς της Cosmote

----------


## Iris07

Θα ξεμπερδέψει πιο γρήγορα ο φίλος μας..
Πάει για VDSL σύνδεση..

----------


## dFatKiddo

Παίζει να δούμε λίστα για τα πλάνα του καλοκαιριού;

----------


## AlexT544

Αποτι θυμαμαι πηγαν οι περισσοτερες (αν οχι ολες) για 30/08

----------


## LagSpike

Συγγνωμη εκ των προτέρων για την απογοητευση στα FTTC.....Νεα λιστα

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0

----------


## Iris07

Thanks!

Ναι, βλέπω δεν υπάρχει τελευταία ενημέρωση για τις VDSL..
Κάποιες Pending είναι ήδη ενεργές..

----------


## DoSMaN

Πως γίνεται ο μισός πεζόδρομος να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και ό άλλος μισός όχι; τι φάση;  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

Στον δικό σου ?

Μήπως ο μισός παίρνει οπτικές από τον πάνω δρόμο και ό άλλος μισός από τον κάτω ?  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Η fttc μου πάντως είναι ακόμα pending... :Whistle:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -

Και μόλις βρήκα τη διεύθυνση μου στην ftth λίστα... Η ημερομηνία; 4/7/2022 λέει το κατάστιχο... Για να δούμε.... 
Βλέπω πάντως σε άλλους δρόμους ημερομηνίες για 4/22 αλλά στη διαθεσιμότητα δε μου έβγαζε διαθέσιμο.. Μια έρευνα που είχα κάνει για δρόμους εδώ γύρω.. 
Τι να πω; Για να δούμε θα έχω διαθεσιμότητα μέσα στον 7/22; Ιδού η απορία....  :Thinking:

----------


## MrGoose

Η 336 βλέπω ακόμα pending, μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος.

----------


## Codehack

> Συγγνωμη εκ των προτέρων για την απογοητευση στα FTTC.....Νεα λιστα
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Δεν φοράνε όλοι οι ήρωες κάπα φίλε μου.

4/7 ενεργοποιούμαι; Μέχρι 31/6 μου είπαν στην καταγγελία  :ROFL:  - Ντάξει, δεν παραπονιέμαι αν και το έψηνα να ρίξω άλλη μια καταγγελία έτσι για να διατηρήσω το beef.

----------


## ChriZ

Δε λες πάλι καλά; 31/6 δεν θα έβλεπες ποτε ενεργοποίηση...  :Razz:

----------


## dpthr33

Θα πω το δραμα μου να δω αν εχει καποιος παρομοια εμπειρια. 

Εχω κανει αίτηση απο 3/2 στη Wind για FTTH 200. 18/4 μου περνανε την οπτικη ινα στην πολυκατοικια. 23/6 και ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει ουτε εχω λαβει εξοπλισμο. Οσες φορες εχω μιλησει με την εξυπηρετηση μου λενε οτι το θεμα διερευναται. 

πραγματικα τι μπορει να συμβαινει? να δοκιμασω αλλο παροχο ή θα πεσω στην ιδια λουπα?

----------


## Iris07

Πιθανόν να έχει γίνει καμιά χοντρο-μ@λ@κί@ με τις συνδέσεις των οπτικών ινών..

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάτι παρόμοιο είχε και ο φίλος AlexT544 ?
Θα σου πει ο ίδιος..

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Πιθανόν να έχει γίνει καμιά χοντρο-μ@λ@κί@ με τις συνδέσεις των οπτικών ινών..
> 
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάτι παρόμοιο είχε και ο φίλος AlexT544 ?
> Θα σου πει ο ίδιος..


Όταν λες μ@λ@κί@; Λες να μην έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι καμπίνες;

----------


## Iris07

Όχι συνολικά..
Πιθανόν με κάποια συγκεκριμένη γραμμή που πηγαίνει σε ένα κτήριο..

- - - Updated - - -

Βρήκα τι είχε γράψει ο Alex..




> Λοιπόν η 336 και κάποιες άλλες καμπινες που δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθεί καπου υπαρχει προβλημα στο δίκτυο που ανήκουν και θα λυθεί άμεσα κατι με το κεντρικό φρεάτιο μου ειπε 
> Αλλα μεχρι τέλη Ιουνίου ειπε λογικα θα εχει διορθωθεί

----------


## dpthr33

Απο ενα excel που ειχε ανεβει παλαιοτερα, βλεπω οτι ανηκω στην 446-418. Μιλησα με τον υπευθυνο της τεχνικης εταιριας που περασε την οπτικη ινα και λεει απο την πλευρα τους τα παντα ειναι οκ. Οι μετρησεις ειναι σωστες.

----------


## AlexT544

εγω ειχα 1,5 εβδομαδα καθυστερηση με την cosmote μεχρι να ερθει το συνεργειο για την οριζοντια μεχρι το διαμερισμα μου
αλλα τωρα τοσους μηνες περιεργο μου φαινεται να μην εχουν ερθει σε εσενα
Κανε τους μια καταγγελια 
ετσι ειχα κανει και εγω και προχωρησαν αφου εστειλα καταγγελια
κανε την καταγγελια και προς wind και προς HOF
απο το σαιτ της ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## nplatis

Σε εμένα έχει τελειώσει η κάθετη στην πολυκατοικία περίπου 10 μέρες αλλά στην παρακολούθηση ακόμα φαίνεται ότι εργάζονται... Μάλλον έχουν ξεχάσει να περάσουν ότι τελείωσαν. Στην εξυπηρέτηση μου είπαν ότι θα το προωθήσουν για να δουν τι γίνεται.

Μέχρι στιγμής, πάντως, στην εξυπηρέτηση ήταν όντως... εξυπηρετικοί και χωρίς κάποια μεγάλη ή αδικαιολόγητη καθυστέρηση σε κάποιο στάδιο. Με όλα αυτά που ακούω, πάντως πιστεύω ότι σε κάποιο στάδιο θα την πάθω κι εγώ. Αν ενεργοποιηθώ Σεπτέμβριο καλά θα είναι...

----------


## dpthr33

> Σε εμένα έχει τελειώσει η κάθετη στην πολυκατοικία περίπου 10 μέρες αλλά στην παρακολούθηση ακόμα φαίνεται ότι εργάζονται... Μάλλον έχουν ξεχάσει να περάσουν ότι τελείωσαν. Στην εξυπηρέτηση μου είπαν ότι θα το προωθήσουν για να δουν τι γίνεται.
> 
> Μέχρι στιγμής, πάντως, στην εξυπηρέτηση ήταν όντως... εξυπηρετικοί και χωρίς κάποια μεγάλη ή αδικαιολόγητη καθυστέρηση σε κάποιο στάδιο. Με όλα αυτά που ακούω, πάντως πιστεύω ότι σε κάποιο στάδιο θα την πάθω κι εγώ. Αν ενεργοποιηθώ Σεπτέμβριο καλά θα είναι...


Φιλε τα ιδια και εγω και εχω φτασει 2 μηνες+. Το σταδιο μου ειναι ακομα κατασκευη οπτικής ίνας. Αρχικα μου ελεγαν οτι μαλλον η κατασκευαστικη εταιρία δεν τους έχει ενημερώσει. Τωρα μου λενε η υποθεση σας διερευναται. Σε καθε επικοινωνια μου με την εξυπηρετηση ειναι παρα πολυ εξυπηρετικοι και απολογητικοι. Βεβαια το μονο που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι να ζητησουν επισπευση το οποιο και κανουν θεωρητικα. Πρεπει να εχουν γινει 10 αιτηματα επισπευσης για μενα και ακομα περιμενω.

AlexT544 στο site της ΕΕΤΤ βλεπω οτι λεει να κανω πρωτα καταγγελια προς τον παροχο. Πρεπει να στείλω κάποιο επισημο εγγραφο?

----------


## GiantDwarf77

> Θα πω το δραμα μου να δω αν εχει καποιος παρομοια εμπειρια. 
> 
> Εχω κανει αίτηση απο 3/2 στη Wind για FTTH 200. 18/4 μου περνανε την οπτικη ινα στην πολυκατοικια. 23/6 και ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει ουτε εχω λαβει εξοπλισμο. Οσες φορες εχω μιλησει με την εξυπηρετηση μου λενε οτι το θεμα διερευναται. 
> 
> πραγματικα τι μπορει να συμβαινει? να δοκιμασω αλλο παροχο ή θα πεσω στην ιδια λουπα?


Αίτηση στη Wind 4/2, οπτικές στην πολυκατοικία μέσα Μαΐου, τελική μέτρηση αυτή τη βδομάδα (χωρίς πρόβλημα στις μετρήσεις)...
Με την εξυπηρέτηση τα ίδια (θα επισπεύσουμε το αίτημά σας...) και πρόσφατα έκανα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ μπας και κουνηθούν και τελειώσουμε κάποτε.

----------


## AlexT544

Μια γειτόνισσά μου που μένει στον από κάτω όροφο έκανε την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη αίτημα για FTTH 100 και χθες ήρθαν και τις έφεραν την οπτική ινα μέσα στο διαμέρισμα και τις την ενεργοποίησαν
 επιτοπου γιατί ο τεχνικός της περιοχής που μιλούσε με τον εργολάβο που τις έκανε την εγκατάσταση λέγαν γιαυτό και πάνω στη ζσυζητηση του λέει ότι έχει ακύρωση και ήρθε μετά από 10 λεπτά και την ενεργοποίησε
Αλλά δεν είχε καινούργιο ρουτερ και της έδωσε ένα tg789vacv2
Σε ΟΝΤ πήρε ένα ΝΟΚΙΑ

----------


## GregoirX23

Άρα στο περίπου το όλο setup για ftth κάνει από 1~3 μήνες...

----------


## Kostinos

> Μια γειτόνισσά μου που μένει στον από κάτω όροφο έκανε την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη αίτημα για FTTH 100 και χθες ήρθαν και τις έφεραν την οπτική ινα μέσα στο διαμέρισμα και τις την ενεργοποίησαν
>  επιτοπου γιατί ο τεχνικός της περιοχής που μιλούσε με τον εργολάβο που τις έκανε την εγκατάσταση λέγαν γιαυτό και πάνω στη ζσυζητηση του λέει ότι έχει ακύρωση και ήρθε μετά από 10 λεπτά και την ενεργοποίησε
> Αλλά δεν είχε καινούργιο ρουτερ και της έδωσε ένα tg789vacv2
> Σε ΟΝΤ πήρε ένα ΝΟΚΙΑ


Wind isp έβαλε;
Άν ναι πιθανόν καθυστερούν της αίτησης μέχρι να βρουν εξοπλισμό!!!

----------


## AlexT544

ναι ναι wind

----------


## DVDLover75

> Πως γίνεται ο μισός πεζόδρομος να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και ό άλλος μισός όχι; τι φάση;


To ίδιο συμβαίνει και στον δικό μας δρόμο... Οι ζυγοί αριθμοί θα έχουν, ενώ οι μονοί όχι. Και εν το μεταξύ αναμονές έχουν μπει σε όλο τον δρόμο  :Thinking: 



Στα αριστερά θα έχουν, στα δεξιά που είμαστε εμείς, όχι...

----------


## DoSMaN

> To ίδιο συμβαίνει και στον δικό μας δρόμο... Οι ζυγοί αριθμοί θα έχουν, ενώ οι μονοί όχι. Και εν το μεταξύ αναμονές έχουν μπει σε όλο τον δρόμο 
> 
> 
> 
> Στα αριστερά θα έχουν, στα δεξιά που είμαστε εμείς, όχι...


Καλά εμάς δεν μας καλύπτει κανένας πάροχος για vDSL... δηλαδή κάναμε skip τη συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία και από aDSL πήγαμε FTTH κατευθείαν...

Θεωρώ ότι θα δώσουν και στα άλλα νούμερα σύντομα...

Εκτός αυτού, η FTTH καμπίνα είναι στα 150μ περίπου και όταν θα φυσήξουν τις ίνες από εκεί προς την πολυκατοικία μου, θα περάσουν από τα ίδια κανάλια που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα...

Μεγάλη επιτυχία...  :Laughing:

----------


## DVDLover75

> Καλά εμάς δεν μας καλύπτει κανένας πάροχος για vDSL... δηλαδή κάναμε skip τη συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία και από aDSL πήγαμε FTTH κατευθείαν...
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι θα δώσουν και στα άλλα νούμερα σύντομα...
> 
> Εκτός αυτού, η FTTH καμπίνα είναι στα 150μ περίπου και όταν θα φυσήξουν τις ίνες από εκεί προς την πολυκατοικία μου, θα περάσουν από τα ίδια κανάλια που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα...
> 
> Μεγάλη επιτυχία...


Λογικά ναι, αλλιώς γιατί να περάσουν αναμονή; Για ομορφιά; (  :Razz: )

----------


## dpthr33

> Μια γειτόνισσά μου που μένει στον από κάτω όροφο έκανε την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη αίτημα για FTTH 100 και χθες ήρθαν και τις έφεραν την οπτική ινα μέσα στο διαμέρισμα και τις την ενεργοποίησαν
>  επιτοπου γιατί ο τεχνικός της περιοχής που μιλούσε με τον εργολάβο που τις έκανε την εγκατάσταση λέγαν γιαυτό και πάνω στη ζσυζητηση του λέει ότι έχει ακύρωση και ήρθε μετά από 10 λεπτά και την ενεργοποίησε
> Αλλά δεν είχε καινούργιο ρουτερ και της έδωσε ένα tg789vacv2
> Σε ΟΝΤ πήρε ένα ΝΟΚΙΑ



Εσενα τι ρουτερ σου φερανε?

----------


## AlexT544

Εγώ έχω cosmote οπότε μου έφεραν το speedport smart με κουριερ και το HUAWEI ONT

----------


## dpthr33

> Εγώ έχω cosmote οπότε μου έφεραν το speedport smart με κουριερ και το HUAWEI ONT


γνωριζουμε τι φερνει κανονικα η Wind? να ξερω μην μου πασαρουν κανα περισσευουμενο

----------


## AlexT544

αν θυμαμαι καλα ενα ZYXEL

----------


## dpthr33

> αν θυμαμαι καλα ενα ZYXEL


ωραιος ευχαριστω!

----------


## dpthr33

Σορρυ για το σπαμ σχετικα με το θεμα μου αλλα εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι με κοροιδευουν γενικοτερα στη Wind. 

Εχει κανει καποιος αιτηση μεσω door 2 door πωλητη? εχουν υποσχεθει και μηνα δωρο μεσω συστασεων. Εχει παρει κανεις ή απλα ταζουν για να προτεινεις φιλους?

----------


## SPYRUSS

> Σορρυ για το σπαμ σχετικα με το θεμα μου αλλα εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι με κοροιδευουν γενικοτερα στη Wind. 
> 
> Εχει κανει καποιος αιτηση μεσω door 2 door πωλητη? εχουν υποσχεθει και μηνα δωρο μεσω συστασεων. Εχει παρει κανεις ή απλα ταζουν για να προτεινεις φιλους?


Και εγώ έτσι έχω κάνει, αλλά αν δεν συνδεθούμε και δεν δούμε τους λογαριασμούς, δεν μπορώ να πώ τίποτα.

----------


## Codehack

Το SFBB μου δίνει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας. Έχω ήδη κουπόνι από πριν στο όνομα μου το οποίο δεν το δέχονται γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει ανοίξει ακόμα η διαθεσιμότητα. Έβγαλα καινούριο κουπόνι στο όνομα της αδερφής μου και το δέχονται κανονικά. Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει με αυτό;

Edit: Ούτε Wind ούτε Cosmote βλέπουν διαθεσιμότητα. Στο SFBB με δείχνει πλέον πράσινο και τους αναφέρει σαν παρόχους που έχουν προσφορές. Κάλεσα και τη Wind και την Cosmote και ο ένας μου λέει μέχρι 24 και ο άλλος VDSL 50, που ήδη έχω. Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι μπορεί να παίζει; Μήπως δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί τα συστήματα τους;

*SFBB:*


*Cosmote:*


*Wind:*


Τηλεφωνικά σε καμία από τις 2 εταιρίες δεν μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση γιατί δεν βλέπουν διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Μια από τα ίδια και σε εμένα με το sfbb και τη διαθεσιμότητα..  
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...33#post7282933
Μάλλον θέλουν χρόνο για να ανανεωθεί η διαθεσιμότητα στα συστήματα τους.. Τώρα αν παίζει κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω.. 
Πάντως είναι αστείο το sfbb να δείχνει προσφορές και ο πάροχος που έχει την υποδομή να "κοιμάται"...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μια από τα ίδια και σε εμένα με το sfbb και τη διαθεσιμότητα..  
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...33#post7282933
> Μάλλον θέλουν χρόνο για να ανανεωθεί η διαθεσιμότητα στα συστήματα τους.. Τώρα αν παίζει κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω.. 
> Πάντως είναι αστείο το sfbb να δείχνει προσφορές και ο πάροχος που έχει την υποδομή να "κοιμάται"...


Γρηγόρη νομίζω ότι "τραβάνε" δεδομένα που είχαν την προηγούμενη φορά και δεν είχε προλάβει ο πάροχος να αφαιρέσει από την ενέργεια...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γρηγόρη νομίζω ότι "τραβάνε" δεδομένα που είχαν την προηγούμενη φορά και δεν είχε προλάβει ο πάροχος να αφαιρέσει από την ενέργεια...


Η δική μου διεύθυνση είναι πολύ πρόσφατη πάντως.. Επομένως δε νομίζω να ήταν στα δεδομένα της δράσης από πριν.. 
Να φανταστείς εγώ ήμουν για fttc, θυμάσαι, η καμπίνα μου αυτή στις λίστες της wind δείχνει ακόμα pending.. Και κάποια στιγμή μάλλον θα αφαιρεθεί.. 
Ενώ στην ίδια λίστα της wind ftth που κυκλοφορεί στο φόρουμ, η διεύθυνση μου προστέθηκε στο τελευταίο μηνιαίο νομίζω update.. 
Κοινώς είναι πολύ φρέσκα τα δεδομένα.. Κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω... 
Για να δούμε πότε θα εμφανίσει διαθεσιμότητα ο πάροχος ώστε να αρχίσω και εγώ να πρήζω τη διαχείριση..... 
Πάντως το 26 βλέπω ότι στη δράση έχει γίνει 29... Τόσο ήταν και πριν αλλά όχι στα 200 νομίζω..

----------


## Iris07

Θέλει κάποιο χρόνο να ενημερωθούν τα συστήματα..

Μάλλον η Wind θα δείξει πρώτη..
και η Cosmote πιθανόν να λέει κάποαι στιγμή ότι χρειάζεται διερεύνηση..

----------


## GregoirX23

Η δράση όμως πως είναι σχεδόν πάντα σε πρώτο πλάνο σε ότι αφορά τις προσφορές;

----------


## Codehack

> Θέλει κάποιο χρόνο να ενημερωθούν τα συστήματα..
> 
> Μάλλον η Wind θα δείξει πρώτη..
> και η Cosmote πιθανόν να λέει κάποαι στιγμή ότι χρειάζεται διερεύνηση..



Η οποία διαδικασία παίρνει πόσο χρόνο περίπου;

----------


## Iris07

Εμένα σε VDSL έκανε 5-10 μέρες..

----------


## Codehack

Έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η Wind στο site της μόλις. Περιμένω την Cosmote να εμφανίσει και αυτή. Μετά από 4 καταγγελίες, *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ*.

----------


## panos7

Τα ιδια και εγώ...απο αρχες Μαΐου περασμένη η οπτική ίνα και τιποτα ακομα. 
Ολο τα ιδια λενε...

----------


## Eliaskat

> Έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η Wind στο site της μόλις. Περιμένω την Cosmote να εμφανίσει και αυτή. Μετά από 4 καταγγελίες, *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ*.


πριν ποσο καιρο ειχε παρει ρευμα η καμπινα σου;

----------


## Codehack

> πριν ποσο καιρο ειχε παρει ρευμα η καμπινα σου;


Από τον Μάρτιο του 22. Το πρόβλημα ήταν το σκάψιμο στην οδό μου. Είχαν σκαφτεί αναμονές στις πολυκατοικίες οι οποίες δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένες με τον κεντρικό κορμό του δικτύου, γιατί ο κεντρικός κορμός προυπήρχε κατά κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο.

----------


## Eliaskat

είσαι με οπτική εσυ... 

εγώ παλεύω για VDSL....

----------


## Πάνος21

Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής:
30/3/2022. Προλαβαίνω αργά το βράδυ να καλέσω COSMOTE για αίτηση κουπονιού για οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι. Μένω Σαμουηλ Χάου, κάθετη στην Ρόδου. Με ενημερώνουν οτι θα κάνει περίπου 3 μήνες η διαδικασία εγκατάστασης.
Απρίλιος 2022, κάθε βδομάδα τηλέφωνο για το πότε θα περάσει το συνεργείο για την κάθετη καλωδίωση στην πολυκατοικία. Δεν γνώριζαν το διάστημα. Η υπάλληλος όμως μου λέει, θα σας φέρουμε τον εξοπλισμό (ZYXEL)ώστε να είστε έτοιμος όταν γίνει η εγκατάσταση.
Μάιος 2022. Ένα πρωινό βλέπω συνεργείο μέσα στην πολυκατοικία. Φωνές και υστερίες απο γείτονα για τα καλώδια, ρωτάω το συνεργείο αν ήρθαν απο μένα και μου απαντούν ΟΧΙ. Έχει κάνει απο αρχές Φλεβάρη ο διπλανός μου αίτηση και έτυχε να ακυρωθεί ένα ραντεβού σε άλλη πολυκατοικία και βρήκαν χρόνο και ήρθαν σε εμάς. Έβαλαν την κάθετη καλωδίωση.
Παίρνω τηλέφωνο την COSMOTE για να ενημερώσω οτι κάθετη καλωδίωση μπήκε στην πολυκατοικία, οπότε μένει η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση. "Ενημερώνουμε κύριε το σύστημα και ΘΑ ενημερωθείτε σε δεύτερο χρόνο. Κάπου σε ένα μήνα.
Ιούνιος 2022, τελευταία βδομάδα πριν κλείσει ο μήνας. Κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση στην περιοχή με τις τεράστιες αναμονές για εγκατάσταση οπτικής και τα χρονίζουσα προβλήματα και απαιτώ να μου πει η COSMOTE σε ποιο βήμα βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου.
Σε 4 μέρες με πήρε η COSMOTE και με ενημέρωσε οτι έρχεται την επόμενη μέρα τεχνικός για εγκατάσταση της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης στο σπίτι και σε μια βδομάδα απο την εγκατάσταση για την ενεργοποίηση της οπτικής ίνας.
*Ο γείτονας που είχε κάνει την αίτηση ενα μήνα νωρίτερα απο μένα ΔΕΝ είχε παραλάβει εξοπλισμό και ΔΕΝ τον κάλεσαν μέχρι τώρα για την εγκατάσταση της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης. ΔΕΝ γνώριζε το κουπόνι έκπτωσης για την οπτική και δεν το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει απο όσο γνωρίζω. Σε ερώτηση μου στους τεχνικούς για ποιο λόγο δεν τον έπιασαν νωρίτερα, μου είπαν οτι πάνε με σειρά προτεραιότητας των αιτήσεων, όμως δεν γνωρίζουν αν έπαιξε ρόλο και η καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής:
> 30/3/2022. Προλαβαίνω αργά το βράδυ να καλέσω COSMOTE για αίτηση κουπονιού για οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι. Μένω Σαμουηλ Χάου, κάθετη στην Ρόδου. Με ενημερώνουν οτι θα κάνει περίπου 3 μήνες η διαδικασία εγκατάστασης.
> Απρίλιος 2022, κάθε βδομάδα τηλέφωνο για το πότε θα περάσει το συνεργείο για την κάθετη καλωδίωση στην πολυκατοικία. Δεν γνώριζαν το διάστημα. Η υπάλληλος όμως μου λέει, θα σας φέρουμε τον εξοπλισμό (ZYXEL)ώστε να είστε έτοιμος όταν γίνει η εγκατάσταση.
> Μάιος 2022. Ένα πρωινό βλέπω συνεργείο μέσα στην πολυκατοικία. Φωνές και υστερίες απο γείτονα για τα καλώδια, ρωτάω το συνεργείο αν ήρθαν απο μένα και μου απαντούν ΟΧΙ. Έχει κάνει απο αρχές Φλεβάρη ο διπλανός μου αίτηση και έτυχε να ακυρωθεί ένα ραντεβού σε άλλη πολυκατοικία και βρήκαν χρόνο και ήρθαν σε εμάς. Έβαλαν την κάθετη καλωδίωση.
> Παίρνω τηλέφωνο την COSMOTE για να ενημερώσω οτι κάθετη καλωδίωση μπήκε στην πολυκατοικία, οπότε μένει η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση. "Ενημερώνουμε κύριε το σύστημα και ΘΑ ενημερωθείτε σε δεύτερο χρόνο. Κάπου σε ένα μήνα.
> Ιούνιος 2022, τελευταία βδομάδα πριν κλείσει ο μήνας. Κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση στην περιοχή με τις τεράστιες αναμονές για εγκατάσταση οπτικής και τα χρονίζουσα προβλήματα και απαιτώ να μου πει η COSMOTE σε ποιο βήμα βρίσκεται η αίτηση μου.
> Σε 4 μέρες με πήρε η COSMOTE και με ενημέρωσε οτι έρχεται την επόμενη μέρα τεχνικός για εγκατάσταση της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης στο σπίτι και σε μια βδομάδα απο την εγκατάσταση για την ενεργοποίηση της οπτικής ίνας.
> *Ο γείτονας που είχε κάνει την αίτηση ενα μήνα νωρίτερα απο μένα ΔΕΝ είχε παραλάβει εξοπλισμό και ΔΕΝ τον κάλεσαν μέχρι τώρα για την εγκατάσταση της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης. ΔΕΝ γνώριζε το κουπόνι έκπτωσης για την οπτική και δεν το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει απο όσο γνωρίζω. Σε ερώτηση μου στους τεχνικούς για ποιο λόγο δεν τον έπιασαν νωρίτερα, μου είπαν οτι πάνε με σειρά προτεραιότητας των αιτήσεων, όμως δεν γνωρίζουν αν έπαιξε ρόλο και η καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.


Το απόγευμα έκανα και εγώ καταγγελία γιατί βρίσκομαι στην ίδια κατάσταση με σένα. Μέχρι τώρα η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μου έχει στείλει κάποιο επιβεβαιωτικό μέιλ ότι έχει λάβει την καταγγελία κλπ ΄ξ εναν αριθμό αίτησης. Συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## Codehack

> Το απόγευμα έκανα και εγώ καταγγελία γιατί βρίσκομαι στην ίδια κατάσταση με σένα. Μέχρι τώρα η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μου έχει στείλει κάποιο επιβεβαιωτικό μέιλ ότι έχει λάβει την καταγγελία κλπ ΄ξ εναν αριθμό αίτησης. Συμβαίνει αυτό;


Ναι. Στις τελευταίες 3 καταγγελίες που έκανα στην Wind δεν πήρα επιβεβαιωτικό e-mail αλλά απάντησε κανονικότατα η Wind. Βέβαια αυτό μπορεί να φταίει στο ότι ήταν καταγγελίες για απάντηση δικιά μου. Στην πρώτη που είχα κάνει μου έστειλαν κανονικά.

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Συγγνωμη εκ των προτέρων για την απογοητευση στα FTTC.....Νεα λιστα
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Παίζει να έχουμε νέα λίστα;; Κάθομαι σε αναμένα κάρβουνα για την ενεργοποίηση, *πήρε ρεύμα η καμπίνα 1.5 χρόνο μετά την τοποθέτηση της*  :Clap:   :Laughing:

----------


## Eliaskat

η 383 ενεργοποιήθηκε 
ένα περίεργο ,

 ο αδερφος μου που είναι στην αερας , του είπαν μέχρι 50 ενώ στο site λέει μέχρι 200Mbs

στην Βοδα που ειμαι εγω στο  site λέει μεχρι 200...

----------


## Iris07

Δείτε και με Cosmote..
Πιθανόν να λέει θέλει διερεύνηση..

Θέλει μερικές μέρες για να ενημερωθούν όλα τα συστήματα τους..

----------


## Eliaskat

λοιπον μιλησα με βοδα, δινουν μεχρι και 200 λενε...

κανονιζω τα σχετικα , αντε και στα δικα σας οι υπόλοιποι

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία..

Τιμή ?  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

περιμενω απο το αρμοδιο τμήμα τηλέφωνο

----------


## MrGoose

Εχουμε κάνα excelάκι για να δούμε τι γίνεται με την 336;
Ξεχασμένη την έχουν ακόμα.

----------


## Iris07

Της έχουν βάλει αριθμό ?

----------


## MrGoose

Όχι ακόμα, γι' αυτό θέλω να δω

----------


## LagSpike

Δυστυχώς κανένα νεότερο

----------


## Thanos71

Πριν 5-6 ημέρες είχα βρει έναν τεχνικό της Cosmote στο ΚΑΦΑΟ δίπλα στην 336, και τον ρώτησα αν ήξερε τι γίνεται με την 336.
Μου είπε ότι άρχισαν να  δουλέυουν πιο εντατικά με τις ενεργοποιήσεις. Απλά ήταν σα να μου έλεγε <<Ασε μας ρε φίλε μεσημεριάτικα>>. :Whistle:

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει ένας εργολάβος που ανοίγει και τα 2 καφάο για να τα συνδέσει μεταξύ τους..
Πιθανόν και το φρεάτιο που συνήθως βάζει ο OTE δίπλα στα καφάο του..
Είχα πετύχει τέτοια φάση..

Νομίζω είχα δει και τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ μαζί..  :Thinking: 
Είναι μία βασική εργασία αυτή να γίνει..

----------


## LagSpike

> Πριν 5-6 ημέρες είχα βρει έναν τεχνικό της Cosmote στο ΚΑΦΑΟ δίπλα στην 336, και τον ρώτησα αν ήξερε τι γίνεται με την 336.
> Μου είπε ότι άρχισαν να  δουλέυουν πιο εντατικά με τις ενεργοποιήσεις. Απλά ήταν σα να μου έλεγε <<Ασε μας ρε φίλε μεσημεριάτικα>>.


Να σου πω την αληθεια και μενα δεν με πειθει, πιστευω οτι εχουν πλακωθει να τελειωσουν τα FTTH πρωτα και μετα θα ασχοληθουν με οτι εχει μεινει απο FTTC. Ελπιζω να βγω ψευτης αλλα συνεργειο δικο τους σε μη ενεργοποιημενη FTTC καμπινα ειναι παρα πολλοι μηνες που εχω να δω

----------


## Eliaskat

μου εστειλαν το modem H300s..

10 Ημερες ειπαν , για να δουμε..

----------


## Iris07

Ωπα, και 200άρα! 

Τόσο είπαν και σε μένα.. νομίζω 8 μέρες κάνανε..

----------


## Eliaskat

Βοδα? 
Τελικη τιμή  28,50

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, την 2η γραμμή που έχουμε..

Καλή η τιμή!
Vodafone ήσουν ?

----------


## Eliaskat

Ναι, και είχα ανανεώσει και πρόσφατα

----------


## AlexT544

Μολισ εστειλαν προσφορα στην ξαδερφη μου που μενει στην ακαδημια πλατωνος
Εχει 100αρα στα 19.50ευρω το μηνα και η προσφορα ειναι στα 19.48 για 200mbps και μολις μου το ειπε της ειπα να μην το σκεφτει καν να το κανει επιτοπου

----------


## PEPES

> Μολισ εστειλαν προσφορα στην ξαδερφη μου που μενει στην ακαδημια πλατωνος
> Εχει 100αρα στα 19.50ευρω το μηνα και η προσφορα ειναι στα 19.48 για 200mbps και μολις μου το ειπε της ειπα να μην το σκεφτει καν να το κανει επιτοπου


Καλα της ειπες...super τιμη!!

----------


## AlexT544

Το μόνο της πρόβλημα με την vodafone και το vdsl είναι ότι 2 φορές που είχε βλαβη πήρε 1 μήνα να φτιαχτεί γιατί όπως είπα μένει κολωνο και ερχόταν πρώτα vodafone μετά wind και οτε και γινόταν μπάχαλο

----------


## magkas95

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μέσα στον μήνα, μετακομίζω Γράμμου στα Σεπόλια. Είδα ότι πλέον υπάρχει οπτική ίνα στην περιοχή, νομίζω η Wind είχε αναλάβει την περιοχή. Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σχετικά με το αν αξίζει να πάω για μια απλή σύνδεση 100αρας γύρω στα 30€, ή αν αξίζει η 200αρα της Wind, όπου με την επιδότηση είναι στα 29€, και την γλυκοκοιταζω. Ποια είναι τα ψιλά γράμματα που πρέπει να κοιτάω? Τι γίνεται μετά τα 2 χρόνια που (νομίζω) επιδοτεί η κυβέρνηση? Γυρνάει στα 70€ μετά και φούντο? Το έχει κάνει κανείς σας? Ευχαριστώ θερμά.

----------


## nplatis

Θεωρητικά με το FTTH θα έχεις πιο σταθερή γραμμή. Μειονέκτημα είναι ο χρόνος αναμονής και οι εργασίες (τόσο στην πολυκατοικία, όπου θα χρειαστεί συνεννόηση με τον διαχειριστή, όσο και μέσα στο σπίτι). Τώρα, ως προς την τιμή, σε 2 χρόνια ποιος ξέρει πού θα είναι οι τιμές... Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση μπορεί να κατέβεις στα 100 με τα ίδια χρήματα.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, για FTTH στην περιοχή μας υπάρχει άλλο thread: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B%CE%B9%CE%B1)

----------


## sgatz

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα! Εσείς έχετε κανονικά υπηρεσίες  vdsl σήμερα? Είμαι χωρίς ίντερνετ από χθες αργά το βράδυ και μάλλον είναι συστημικό δικό τους γιατί βλέπω σχετική ενημέρωση στο my wind.

Ώρα 16.20 και ούτε ίντερνετ ούτε τηλέφωνο. Κανείς άλλος από Κολωνό έχει θέμα ή είναι τελικά στη γραμμή μου και όχι βλάβη συνολικά της περιοχής όπως μου λένε;

Τελικά ήταν μόνο 17 ώρες η βλάβη. Καλά πήγε αυτό...

----------


## MrGoose

Μου είπε φίλος μου σήμερα ότι στην καμπίνα της wind στο καφαο 336 του ΟΤΕ ότι είδε το πρωί τεχνικό της wind και βανακι του ΟΤΕ. Λέτε να δούμε κι εμείς το φως;

----------


## Iris07

Καλό σημάδι αυτό..

Η ΕΕΤΤ θα βγάλει σύντομα ανακοίνωση για παράταση σε κάποιες καμπίνες..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...69#post7295969

----------


## Eliaskat

θα βαλω τα κλάματα

Απο το 2007 συζητάμε ...

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος!!  :One thumb up: 
Καλώς ήρθες και εσύ στον αναπτυγμένο κόσμο!!  :Razz: 

Καλά κατεβάσματα!

Ποιό ρούτερ σου στείλανε ?

----------


## Eliaskat

το  Vodafone H300s

----------


## Iris07

Μην ξεχάσεις να αλλάξεις ταχύτητα στο προφίλ σου!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μην ξεχάσεις να αλλάξεις ταχύτητα στο προφίλ σου!


Εσύ με τόσα που παίρνεις και κάνεις δοκιμές, στο τέλος δε έχει χώρο να βάλεις άλλα...  :Laughing:

----------


## junior147

Οπτική ίνα η vdsl ;; 
Αν είναι οπτική περίμενα καλύτερο ping

----------


## Iris07

VDSL είναι ο φίλος..

----------


## junior147

Τότε είναι μπόμπα. 
Και εγώ έκανα αίτηση για οπτική. 
Ηρθε σήμερα ένας να τραβήξει φωτογραφίες τον χώρο και κλείσαμε ραντεβού για μετά τις 29 του μήνα. 
Μου είπαν 2 φορές θα έρθουν για εργασία. 
Άντε να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα κάνουν να με συνδέσουν.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τότε είναι μπόμπα. 
> Και εγώ έκανα αίτηση για οπτική. 
> Ηρθε σήμερα ένας να τραβήξει φωτογραφίες τον χώρο και κλείσαμε ραντεβού για μετά τις 29 του μήνα. 
> Μου είπαν 2 φορές θα έρθουν για εργασία. 
> Άντε να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα κάνουν να με συνδέσουν.


Με τον διαχειριστή πως πήγε; 
Υπογραφή πήρες; 
Αν είναι πολυκατοικία βέβαια..

----------


## hellisgr

> Τότε είναι μπόμπα. 
> Και εγώ έκανα αίτηση για οπτική. 
> Ηρθε σήμερα ένας να τραβήξει φωτογραφίες τον χώρο και κλείσαμε ραντεβού για μετά τις 29 του μήνα. 
> Μου είπαν 2 φορές θα έρθουν για εργασία. 
> Άντε να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα κάνουν να με συνδέσουν.


Καλή αρχή, έλα αν θες στο δίπλα καφενείο.
Έχουμε αρκετό κόσμο και εμπειρίες για να μη πάθεις τα ίδια με εμάς.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B%CE%B9%CE%B1)

----------


## junior147

Ναι πολυκατοικία αλλά Κανένα θέμα με τον εαυτό μου , του έδωσα αμέσως την άδεια να κάνει ότι θέλει ο εργολάβος :P

----------


## MrGoose

Κανένα excelάκι με ενεργοποιήσεις σε καμπίνες παίζει;

----------


## Eliaskat

Ένα θα σας πω ,

Κάθε μέρα κάνω speedtest !!!

----------


## junior147

Ακόμα δεν μπορείς αν το πιστέψεις ; 
Έτσι έκανα και εγώ όταν έβαλα την 100αρα. 
Είναι σταθερό το 200αρη στην vdsl ; 
Γιατί η wind το 200αρη το δίνει μόνο με οπτική πλέον.

----------


## Iris07

Άμα κατεβάζεις κάτι μεγάλο κάθε μέρα.. το καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα!  :Cool: 

Εγώ στην αρχή δεν καταλάβαινα για πότε τελείωναν τα D/L μέχρι να διαβάσω λίγο το φόρουμ..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι πολυκατοικία αλλά Κανένα θέμα με τον εαυτό μου , του έδωσα αμέσως την άδεια να κάνει ότι θέλει ο εργολάβος :P


Διαχειριστής εσύ;

----------


## junior147

> Διαχειριστής εσύ;


Ναι εγώ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι εγώ


Τυχερός!!
Εμένα τρέμει η καρδιά μου όταν έρθει ο μηχανικός και ζητήσει το διαχειριστή... 
Κανένα tip πως να τον πείσω;

----------


## junior147

Δεν έχω κάτι να πω γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ και το κόλλημα κάποιου που να μην θέλει ! 
Αλλά αν είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα θα επιανα τους νέους στα διαμερίσματα να οργανωθούν

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν έχω κάτι να πω γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ και το κόλλημα κάποιου που να μην θέλει ! 
> Αλλά αν είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα θα επιανα τους νέους στα διαμερίσματα να οργανωθούν


Το καλό είναι ότι είμαστε 3 από τους 15 που θέλουμε εδώ.. Μέχρι στιγμής δλδ.. 
Κατά τα άλλα επειδή εγώ εκκινώ τη διαδικασία όπως είπα τρέμει η καρδιά μου όταν θα έρθει η ώρα τι θα γίνει με την υπογραφή...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το καλό είναι ότι είμαστε 3 από τους 15 που θέλουμε εδώ.. Μέχρι στιγμής δλδ.. 
> Κατά τα άλλα επειδή εγώ εκκινώ τη διαδικασία όπως είπα τρέμει η καρδιά μου όταν θα έρθει η ώρα τι θα γίνει με την υπογραφή...


Εγώ Γρηγόρη θα κανονιζα να πάμε και οι 3 στον διαχειριστή που θέλουμε οπτική και να του λέγαμε να βάλει τζιφρα κλπ και ότι το περιμέναμε τόσα χρόνια...

Τώρα αν περισσεύει και κανένα σπαθί σαμουράι να το έχετε μαζί σας για να πιάσει το νόημα ακόμα καλύτερα...  :Laughing:

----------


## AlexT544

Οσοι ειναι FTTH σας φαινεται και εσας αυτο στην διαθεσιμοτητα του ΟΤΕ  μεσω ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑΣ, αν βαλεις τηλ. δεν το εμφανιζει

----------


## DoSMaN

Μου το βγάζει και σε μένα ως έλεγχο ταχύτητας (2020) που δεν είχα καν τότε οπτικές εδώ αλλά οκ, αλλά σαν πακέτα δίνει μόνο μέχρι 200.

----------


## Iris07

Ώπα.. ετοιμάζεται και ο ΟΤΕ για το 1 Gbps!!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ώπα.. ετοιμάζεται και ο ΟΤΕ για το 1 Gbps!!


Άμα αρχίσει η Inalan να επεκτείνεται επιθετικά σε όλη την Ελλάδα (αν πούμε ότι αυτό με τη ΔΕΗ θα μπορέσει να το εκμεταλλευτεί) τότε θα σου πω εγώ με τον ΟΤΕ και το 10% στο upload που δίνει τι του κάνει η Inalan...

Το ανέβασαν ως νέο εδώ; να σχολιάσουμε εκεί αν είναι... μη σπαμάρουμε λάθος thread.

----------


## Iris07

Και την ΔΕΗ φοβάται πιο πολύ ο OTE για περισσότερα μέρη κάλυψη..  :Cool: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...46#post7298446

Μακάρι να πέσουν και άλλο οι τιμές μετά μπας και βάλω και εγώ καμιά 200άρα..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ Γρηγόρη θα κανονιζα να πάμε και οι 3 στον διαχειριστή που θέλουμε οπτική και να του λέγαμε να βάλει τζιφρα κλπ και ότι το περιμέναμε τόσα χρόνια...
> 
> Τώρα αν περισσεύει και κανένα σπαθί σαμουράι να το έχετε μαζί σας για να πιάσει το νόημα ακόμα καλύτερα...


Θα το έχω στα υπόψιν... Αυτό με το σπαθί λέω..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Οσοι ειναι FTTH σας φαινεται και εσας αυτο στην διαθεσιμοτητα του ΟΤΕ  μεσω ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑΣ, αν βαλεις τηλ. δεν το εμφανιζει


Ταχύτητα όνειρο..

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως και εμένα μου το βγάζει στη διαθεσιμότητα.. 
300-500-1000... Και εμείς κλείνουμε πακέτα με 100-200... 
Για να δούμε που θα πάει το πράγμα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Άμα αρχίσει η Inalan να επεκτείνεται επιθετικά σε όλη την Ελλάδα (αν πούμε ότι αυτό με τη ΔΕΗ θα μπορέσει να το εκμεταλλευτεί) τότε θα σου πω εγώ με τον ΟΤΕ και το 10% στο upload που δίνει τι του κάνει η Inalan...
> 
> Το ανέβασαν ως νέο εδώ; να σχολιάσουμε εκεί αν είναι... μη σπαμάρουμε λάθος thread.


Σωστό το σχόλιο για το upload.... Πολύ σωστό..

----------


## ds12

> Άμα αρχίσει η Inalan να επεκτείνεται επιθετικά σε όλη την Ελλάδα (αν πούμε ότι αυτό με τη ΔΕΗ θα μπορέσει να το εκμεταλλευτεί) τότε θα σου πω εγώ με τον ΟΤΕ και το 10% στο upload που δίνει τι του κάνει η Inalan...
> 
> Το ανέβασαν ως νέο εδώ; να σχολιάσουμε εκεί αν είναι... μη σπαμάρουμε λάθος thread.


Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως οι μικρές εταιρίες που τώρα αναπτύσσονται μπορούν και δίνουν συμμετρικές ταχύτητες και η cosmote,nova,vodafone δεν δίνουν. Το πρόβλημα πιο είναι;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως οι μικρές εταιρίες που τώρα αναπτύσσονται μπορούν και δίνουν συμμετρικές ταχύτητες και η cosmote,nova,vodafone δεν δίνουν. Το πρόβλημα πιο είναι;


Οι συμμετρικές μισθωμένες που πουλάνε οι 3 σε πολλαπλάσιες τιμές.
Δεν θα βγάλουν και τα ματάκια τους.

----------


## junior147

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως οι μικρές εταιρίες που τώρα αναπτύσσονται μπορούν και δίνουν συμμετρικές ταχύτητες και η cosmote,nova,vodafone δεν δίνουν. Το πρόβλημα πιο είναι;


Το κάνουν για να πουλάνε στις εταιρίες ή σε αυτούς που έχουν επαγγελματική ανάγκη το update σε πολύ πιο ακριβές τιμές.

δυστυχώς η inalan τρώει πόλεμο με τις άδειες που την καθυστερούν πάρα πολύ ή δεν της δίνουν μερικές φορές !!

----------


## Eliaskat

Την βοήθεια σας 

εχω Voda και μου έδωσαν  το Modem Η300s, το οποίο χάνει μεγάλο μέρος της ταχύτητας στο WIFI.

μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε ένα συμβατο Modem-router; 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ChriZ

Δώσε λιγες παραπάνω πληροφορίες..
Το 5GHz ασύρματο το έχεις ενεργό;
Αν όχι ενεργοποίησέ το. Απ' όσο θυμάμαι το h300 υποστηρίζει.

----------


## Iris07

@  Eliaskat

Καλύτερα να δεις και να ρωτήσεις εδώ, για το ρούτερ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-H-300s-router

Από εκεί και πέρα ανάλογα τι θέλεις με το WiFi μπορείς να πας σε κάτι άλλο (WiFi 6)..

----------


## LagSpike

Νέα Λίστα 17/8/22

https://www.dropbox.com/scl/fo/qhlwn...0wd0nq0ixzljwk

----------


## MrGoose

Pending η 336 μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος. Πάμε για του χρόνου

----------


## Iris07

Thanks..

Πολλές pending ακόμη..
Δεν ξέρω πόσο ενημερωμένη είναι..

Δεν βγάζει και η EETT την λίστα με τις παρατάσεις..
Πήγανε διακοπές..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Μου αρέσει που έχει ακόμα τη καμπίνα μου fttc ως pending ενώ έχουν βάλει ftth.. 
Καλά πάμε..  :Whistle:  
Η ΕΕΤΤ αλήθεια πότε είναι να βγάλει ανακοίνωση; Έχω περιέργεια να δω αν θα την αφαιρέσουν τη καμπίνα..

----------


## apok

Εκεί στα Leroy πάντως ( ειναι διπλα και τα McDonalds ) δεν έχει καν ADSL 

 :ROFL: 

Φίλος μετακόμισε εκεί πέρυσι και ακομα κάνει HotSpot το κινητό του  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iris07

Πριν μετακομίσουμε πρώτα κοιτάμε τι γραμμές έχει η περιοχή!  :Cool:

----------


## apok

> Πριν μετακομίσουμε πρώτα κοιτάμε τι γραμμές έχει η περιοχή!


Εν έτει 2022, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας για μια απλή (έως)24άρα γραμμή;
 :ROFL:

----------


## Iris07

446-137446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTH2022/Q3446-143446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTC2022/Q3446-147446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTC2022/Q3446-246446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTC2022/Q3446-336446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTC2022/Q3446-346446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTC2022/Q3446-356446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTC2022/Q3446-371446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTC2022/Q3446-455446ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣFTTC2022/Q3
Βγήκανε οι παρατάσεις..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...58#post7303058

----------


## MrGoose

Άρα, την 336 θα την έχουμε μέχρι τέλος Σεπτέμβρη καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων;

----------


## LagSpike

Οχι ακριβως, η Wind ζητησε παραταση μεχρι τελος του Σεπτεμβρη και το δικαιολογει οτι η ΔΕΔΗΕ δεν εχει περασει να βαλει ρευμα στις καμπινες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι παρολο που πηρε την παραταση. μπορει η ΔΕΔΗΕ να μην περασει ουτε τελη Σεπτεμβρη......θελω να πιστευω πως δεν θα γινει ετσι αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις....

----------


## Mormnak

Συνεργείο της Wind αυτή την ώρα στην Φοινίκης περνάει ίνες σε καμπίνα ή κάνουνε εργασίες... (η καμπίνα δεν φαίνεται ωστόσο στο Google mapls)

https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.00261...2!8i6656?hl=el

άντε να προχωράμε γιατί χειμώνιασε  :Razz:

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Οχι ακριβως, η Wind ζητησε παραταση μεχρι τελος του Σεπτεμβρη και το δικαιολογει οτι η ΔΕΔΗΕ δεν εχει περασει να βαλει ρευμα στις καμπινες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι παρολο που πηρε την παραταση. μπορει η ΔΕΔΗΕ να μην περασει ουτε τελη Σεπτεμβρη......θελω να πιστευω πως δεν θα γινει ετσι αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις....


εμάς πάντως που μπήκε ρεύμα 2η εβδομάδα Ιουλίου, ακόμα περιμένουμε  :Razz:

----------


## LagSpike

Απο την στιγμη που ρευματοδοτηθει η καμπινα θελει ενα διαστημα που μπαινει για δοκιμες. Αν προκυψουν ζητηματα (τα οποια θα παρατεινουν το διαστημα των δοκιμων), τα διορθωνουν και συνεχιζουν το monitoring. Μολις ολοκληρωθει αυτο πλεον η καμπινα ειναι εμπορικα διαθεσιμη

----------


## GregoirX23

Στις δοκιμές που κάνουν κάθε φορά σε νέα καμπίνα, υπάρχουν γραμμές οικιακών testers Η κάνουν τις δοκιμές με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο; Απλά μια περιέργεια που μου δημιουργήθηκε..

----------


## LagSpike

Οχι απ'οσο ξερω, η δοκιμη γινεται απο τα κεντρικα προς την καρτα της καμπινας. Τσεκαρονται uptime, errors απο τα Logs και γενικα stabilty

----------


## GregoirX23

Thanks.. 
Προφανώς τσεκάρουν τη σύνδεση με την οπτική ίνα η κάτι τέτοιο πριν δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα..

----------


## dFatKiddo

Παίζει να δούμε νέα λίστα;

----------


## MrGoose

Ο δεδηε κάνει έργα στην καμπίνα του 336 καφαο στον Κολωνό έχουν σκάψει κι όλας. (δεν ξέρω αν ανέβει η φωτογραφία τώρα, αλλιώς αν δεν θα την ανεβάσω από το pc)

- - - Updated - - -

Η φωτογραφία εδώ

----------


## LagSpike

It's happening  :Very Happy:

----------


## dkampa7

Καλησπέρα,

Γνωρίζει κάποιος σε τι φάση βρίσκεται η καμπίνα 440?
Σύμφωνα με το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας είμαι στο 440kv 51-52.

Ευχαριστώ,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα..
Εφόσων λες για την καμπίνα που ανήκει στο 440 καφάο του OTE νομίζω πως είναι ενεργοποιημένη..

----------


## dkampa7

Διαθεσιμότητα πάντως δεν μου βγάζει ακόμα...
Υπάρχει κάπου η λίστα να δω πότε γράφουν για ενεργοποίηση?
Το αστείο είναι ότι έχω ακριβώς δίπλα την Κ158 η οποία λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά δυστυχώς δεν παίρνω από εκεί...

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...30#post7302630

31/3/2019	- 10/1/2022 - 10/1/2022
βλέπω να λέει ημερομηνίες..

Κοίταξες διαθεσιμότητα σε Cosmote & Wind ?

----------


## Thanos71

Επιτέλους, άντε μπας και δούμε φως (ή μάλλον ΑΝΕΜΟ!!!!)  :ROFL:

----------


## MrGoose

Η εταιρεία πυραμις των illuminati, που έβαλε το χαρτάκι ότι θα γινόντουσαν έργα δεδδηε 12-15/9 δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα τώρα που είδα, και το έχουν αφήσει έτσι

----------


## MrGoose

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για την καμπίνα 336 από το site της Wind, και μου εμφανίζει αυτό που φαίνεται παρακάτω. 
Είμαστε κοντά στην εξέλιξη, ή έχει πρόβλημα η σελίδα τους;



- - - Updated - - -

O OTE λέει ότι δεν έχει πάντως.

----------


## Iris07

Το έχω δει και εγώ κάποιες φορές..

Εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την βάση τους..
μάλλον βρίσκεται σε διαδιακασία αναβάθμισης των στοιχείων..

Μάλλον το 2ο αφού δεν σου βγάζει και ο OTE..

----------


## DoSMaN

Σημερινή φωτογραφία.



Σήμερα έφυγα νωρίς για δουλειά, οπότε δε ξέρω αν ήρθαν ξανά ή αν θα έρθουν γενικά...

Με το μάτι όπως το βλέπω φαίνεται ότι έχουν τελειώσει.

Στη σελίδα της wind δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι πάντως!
================
Λάθος θέμα... το μεταφέρω στο σωστό...

----------


## hellisgr

> Σημερινή φωτογραφία.
> 
> 
> Με το μάτι όπως το βλέπω φαίνεται ότι έχουν τελειώσει.
> 
> Στη σελίδα της wind δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι πάντως!


Μεγειά!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B%CE%B9%CE%B1)

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για την καμπίνα 336 από το site της Wind, και μου εμφανίζει αυτό που φαίνεται παρακάτω. 
> Είμαστε κοντά στην εξέλιξη, ή έχει πρόβλημα η σελίδα τους;
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> O OTE λέει ότι δεν έχει πάντως.


Το ίδιο λέει και στη δική μου, που αναμένεται ενεργοποίηση.
Αν τα έργα είναι wind, λογικό το θεωρώ να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα πρώτα αυτοί.
Για να δούμε..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μεγειά!
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B%CE%B9%CE%B1)


Τώρα παρατήρησα ότι το έβαλα σε λάθος θέμα...!

Είχα διπλά-τριπλά tabs ανοιχτά...

----------


## djstamatis

Ρε παιδιά σε εσάς δεν είπαν ότι θα βάζανε FTTH.κατσε γιατί έχω μπερδευτη.και θα έσκαβε η WIND?

----------


## Iris07

Κολωνός & Πατήσια έχουν και FTTH & VDSL σε ξεχωριστά σημεία..

Ναι, η Wind σκάβει..

----------


## MrGoose

Τώρα μένει ο φίλος Lag Spike να μας ενημερώσει με τις λίστες του.

Σαν τον Μεσσία σε περιμένω εγώ πάντως.

----------


## LagSpike

> Τώρα μένει ο φίλος Lag Spike να μας ενημερώσει με τις λίστες του.
> 
> Σαν τον Μεσσία σε περιμένω εγώ πάντως.


Εκλαψα πραγματικα χαχαχαχα. Δεν εχουνε ανεβασει κατι ακομα. Ωστοσο για την 336 εκκρεμει απο την wind να ερθει να εγκαταστησει τον ενεργο εξοπλισμο μεσα στην καμπινα (mini dslam) και μετα παρεα με τον ΟΤΕ να συνδεσουν καλωδια μεταξυ καμπινας και καφαο. Αφου γινει αυτο περναμε σε testing, αν ολα καλα η καμπινα παιρνει αριθμο και ειναι ετοιμη προς διαθεσιμοτητα. Ελπιζω να φανω ψευτης αλλα υποθετω οτι θελει ακομα 1+ μηνα για να γινει ολο αυτο

----------


## Iris07

Άστα.. φίλε MrGoose σου έχουν βγάλει το λάδι.. :-\

----------


## MrGoose

Το ξέρω iris, έπρεπε να είχε ενεργοποιηθεί όταν ενεργοποιηθηκαν όλες οι τριγύρω (μιλάω για τέλη 2021 Περίπου). Απλά το είχαν ξεχασει/φορτώσει στον κόκορα, και δεν έκαναν κάτι

----------


## LagSpike

Γείτονα Goose....ακόμα pending η 336.....

Νέα λίστα
https://www.dropbox.com/scl/fo/qhlwn...0wd0nq0ixzljwk

----------


## MrGoose

Δεν περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο να σου πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για την καμπίνα 336 από το site της Wind, και μου εμφανίζει αυτό που φαίνεται παρακάτω. 
> Είμαστε κοντά στην εξέλιξη, ή έχει πρόβλημα η σελίδα τους;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 241459
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> O OTE λέει ότι δεν έχει πάντως.





> Το έχω δει και εγώ κάποιες φορές..
> 
> Εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την βάση τους..
> μάλλον βρίσκεται σε διαδιακασία αναβάθμισης των στοιχείων..
> 
> Μάλλον το 2ο αφού δεν σου βγάζει και ο OTE..


Το παραπάνω μήνυμα το βγάζει σε διάφορες έρευνες που κάνω... 
Μάλλον πρόβλημα με τη βάση..

----------


## Serj7

Γεια σας ρε παιδιά καλησπέρα. Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε ή και άμα του έχει τύχει κάποιου από δω μέσα !! Η Κρέοντος (Σεπόλια), στους ζυγούς αριθμούς των κατοικιών υπάρχουν αναμονες για FTTH και κάποιοι φυσικά έχουν βάλει. Οι μόνοι αριθμοι του δρόμου δεν έχουν. Έχει περάσει συνεργάτης της wind και μου έχει πει ότι και σε αυτούς τους αριθμούς κανονικά υπάρχει δυνατότητα (είδε τον αριθμό βρόγχου), και μπορεί να γίνει η εγκατάσταση κτλ κτλ. Γνωρίζετε κάτι περι του θέματος;

----------


## Codehack

> Γεια σας ρε παιδιά καλησπέρα. Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε ή και άμα του έχει τύχει κάποιου από δω μέσα !! Η Κρέοντος (Σεπόλια), στους ζυγούς αριθμούς των κατοικιών υπάρχουν αναμονες για FTTH και κάποιοι φυσικά έχουν βάλει. Οι μόνοι αριθμοι του δρόμου δεν έχουν. Έχει περάσει συνεργάτης της wind και μου έχει πει ότι και σε αυτούς τους αριθμούς κανονικά υπάρχει δυνατότητα (είδε τον αριθμό βρόγχου), και μπορεί να γίνει η εγκατάσταση κτλ κτλ. Γνωρίζετε κάτι περι του θέματος;


Μάλλον αυτό είναι επειδή οι ζυγοί ανήκουν σε οικοδομικά τετράγωνα που από την πλευρά της Δράμας και από τις κάθετες οδούς παίρνουν FTTH. Ίσως ανήκουν στις ίδιες καμπίνες.

----------


## Serj7

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως πχ έρχονται από το σπίτι σου και σου ταζουν εγκαταστάσεις ftth και μετά παίρνεις στην εταιρεία και σου λέει ότι δεν έχεις ακόμα !! Άλλα ο ένας και άλλα ο άλλος;

----------


## Codehack

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως πχ έρχονται από το σπίτι σου και σου ταζουν εγκαταστάσεις ftth και μετά παίρνεις στην εταιρεία και σου λέει ότι δεν έχεις ακόμα !! Άλλα ο ένας και άλλα ο άλλος;


Και σε εμένα είχαν έρθει αρχές Απριλίου και μου τάξανε FTTH 14-15 Απριλίου τόσο σίγουρα που μόνο δεν ορκίστηκε ο τύπος. 4 Ιουλίου έδωσαν διαθεσιμότητα. Είτε το κάνουν για να αρπάζουν πελατεία, ή απλά είναι τελείως ανοργάνωτοι. Μάλλον και τα 2.

----------


## sgatz

Τώρα που ερχόμουν είδα στην 440 Αψού και Αμφιαράου γωνία συνδυαστικό ΟΤΕ wind και κάποια ιδιωτική εταιρεία. Ρώτησα αν θα μείνουμε χωρίς ίντερνετ και μου είπε όχι και ότι πλέον θα έχουμε διπλάσιες ταχύτητες στην περιοχή.
Επειδή αυτό το είπε ο οτετζής το αναφέρω αν ενδιαφέρει κάποιους με επιφύλαξη για το αν ισχύει στη πράξη ή όχι

----------


## Iris07

Εκεί νομίζω VDSL έχει..

Τι παίζει άραγε ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Mormnak

> Τώρα που ερχόμουν είδα στην 440 Αψού και Αμφιαράου γωνία συνδυαστικό ΟΤΕ wind και κάποια ιδιωτική εταιρεία. Ρώτησα αν θα μείνουμε χωρίς ίντερνετ και μου είπε όχι και ότι πλέον θα έχουμε διπλάσιες ταχύτητες στην περιοχή.
> Επειδή αυτό το είπε ο οτετζής το αναφέρω αν ενδιαφέρει κάποιους με επιφύλαξη για το αν ισχύει στη πράξη ή όχι


Διπλάσιες θα έχουμε....το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούμε δεν μας λένε, και γιατί δεν προχωράνε οι οπτικές ίνες επίσης. 'Εχω πάρει πόσα τηλέφωνα και ακούμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

----------


## sgatz

Vdsl έχει, από εκεί παίρνω. Απλά μου είπαν ότι μετά τις σημερινές εργασίες θα δώσουν διπλάσιες ταχύτητες. Ήταν ανοιχτές και οι δύο καμπίνες και υπήρχαν 3 φορτηγά, τα δύο των παρόχων και ένα ιδιωτικής εταιρίας που συμμετείχαν στις εργασίες.
Μάλλον σύντομα θα ανέβουμε κι άλλο λοιπόν...

----------


## djstamatis

Γιατί μέχρι πόση ταχύτητα έχεις τώρα?

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι VDSL της Wind δίνουν 200..
οπότε πιο πάνω δεν πάει μάλλον..  :Thinking: 

Μάλλον απίθανο να λένε για G.Fast .. (?)  :Thinking: 

Εκτός και ετοιμάζουν και FTTH εκεί..

- - - Updated - - -

Ααα.. ενημερωτικά υπάρχει ακόμη μία λύση..  :Cool: 

VDSL Bonding με 2 γραμμές VDSL.. 200+200 = 400 !!  :Cool: 

Έχουμε και κατάλληλο ρουτεράκι γι' αυτό!
https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/...pecifications/

----------


## akiss

Άκυρο, προς διαγραφή.

----------


## MrGoose

Με πήραν από τη wind να μου κάνουν προσφορά για 100αρα γραμμή. Και τους λέω "ξέρω ότι κάνει τα έργα η wind και δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμη η καμπίνα, πως εσείς μου προτείνετε 100αρα γραμμή;" 
Και μου λέει "ωραία, πείτε μου σε ποια διεύθυνση μένετε να κάνω έναν έλεγχο" του λέω και μετά μου το κλείνουν. Γαμάτο;

----------


## Serj7

Αυτή η εταιρεία έχουμε πει είναι πολύ μπροστά!!!!!

----------


## introscan

καλησπέρα σε ολους

αυτη τη στιγμη εχω vodafone vdsl 30 και σε ενα μηνα θα μετακομίσω στην ιδια περιοχή γύρω στα 400 μετρα πιο μακρυα,ρώτησα τη vodafone και στην νέα διεύθυνση υποστηρίζει μόνο adsl24 λέει! μπορώ να κάνω θεωρείτε διακοπή συμβολαιου χωρίς πέναλτυ και να πάω σε wind ή ote που είδα στο site τους ότι στη νέα διεύθυνση που θα πάω υποστηρίζουν 100άρες και 200άρες ταχύτητες, εφόσον η vodafone δε μου παρέχει τουλάχιστον αυτό που είχα πριν?

----------


## koukaki

> καλησπέρα σε ολους
> 
> αυτη τη στιγμη εχω vodafone vdsl 30 και σε ενα μηνα θα μετακομίσω στην ιδια περιοχή γύρω στα 400 μετρα πιο μακρυα,ρώτησα τη vodafone και στην νέα διεύθυνση υποστηρίζει μόνο adsl24 λέει! μπορώ να κάνω θεωρείτε διακοπή συμβολαιου χωρίς πέναλτυ και να πάω σε wind ή ote που είδα στο site τους ότι στη νέα διεύθυνση που θα πάω υποστηρίζουν 100άρες και 200άρες ταχύτητες, εφόσον η vodafone δε μου παρέχει τουλάχιστον αυτό που είχα πριν?


Θα το παιξεις λιγο παλαβος... 
Δηλαδη κανεις μεταφορα γραμμης χωρις να υπογραψεις κανενα νεο συμβολαιο....
Μετα αρχιζεις τα παραπονα δεν πιανω τα 30 που ειχα πριν κτλ.
Εαν σου πουνε εχετε 24αρι θα κανεις τον ανηξερο...
Εγω για 30αρι εχω συμβολαιο..
Λογικα θα αναγκαστουν να σε βαλουν σε καμπινα αλλου παροχου και να σου δωσουν 100αρα.
Εαν σου πουνε οτι δεν ειναι τεχνολογικα εφικτο (ορος στο συμβολαιο) κανεις καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ και τους στελνεις την διαθεσιμοτητα των 2 αλλων παροχων.
Οποτε εδω εμπλεξε η VODAFONE για την τσιγκουνια της να μην νοικιαζει γραμμες απο αλλο παροχο..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> καλησπέρα σε ολους
> 
> αυτη τη στιγμη εχω vodafone vdsl 30 και σε ενα μηνα θα μετακομίσω στην ιδια περιοχή γύρω στα 400 μετρα πιο μακρυα,ρώτησα τη vodafone και στην νέα διεύθυνση υποστηρίζει μόνο adsl24 λέει! μπορώ να κάνω θεωρείτε διακοπή συμβολαιου χωρίς πέναλτυ και να πάω σε wind ή ote που είδα στο site τους ότι στη νέα διεύθυνση που θα πάω υποστηρίζουν 100άρες και 200άρες ταχύτητες, εφόσον η vodafone δε μου παρέχει τουλάχιστον αυτό που είχα πριν?


κανονικα η εταιρεια αφου δεν μπορει να σου παρεχει υπηρεσιες θα πρεπει να βρει τροπο να σου παρεχει , εφοσον δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα η vodafone τοτε θα πρεπει να ακυρωθει το συμβολαιο χωρις πεναλτυ. Επισης καλυτερα να βαλεις νεο νουμερο οταν πας στην wind και τον οτε , για να μην το δει ο προηγουμενος παροχος , ( δικη μου ειναι αυτη η γνωμη ) .

----------


## koukaki

> . Επισης καλυτερα να βαλεις νεο νουμερο οταν πας στην wind και τον οτε , για να μην το δει ο προηγουμενος παροχος , ( δικη μου ειναι αυτη η γνωμη ) .


Διαφωνω με αυτο. Θα πρεπει να το κανει στο ιδιο νουμερο για να καταλαβει η VODAFONE οτι χανει πελατες με την τακτικη της να μην νοικιαζει γραμμες απο τους αλλους παροχους.
Ασε που μπορει να του χρειαστει σαν αποδειξη σε περιπτωση καταγγελιας.

----------


## LEF13

χαιρετώ απο πάρκο Ακ.Πλάτωνος (τέρμα Τριπόλεως) με το καφάο της Wind στα 10μ απο την πολυκατοικία πως βλέπετε τα stats της γραμμής για 100άρα;

----------


## Iris07

Δεν είναι καλά εάν είναι τόσο κοντά η καμπίνα σου..
και έχεις πολλά errors..

Στο όριο για να δουλεύει έστω η 100άρα..
αν δεν σου βγάζει προβλήματα..

Τουλάχιστον να κοιτάξεις ότι είναι σε καλή κατάσταση η γραμμή στο κτήριο σου..

----------


## LEF13

> Δεν είναι καλά εάν είναι τόσο κοντά η καμπίνα σου..
> και έχεις πολλά errors..
> 
> Στο όριο για να δουλεύει έστω η 100άρα..
> αν δεν σου βγάζει προβλήματα..
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να κοιτάξεις ότι είναι σε καλή κατάσταση η γραμμή στο κτήριο σου..


έκανα μερικές αλλαγές στην καλωδίωση και απ οτι φαίνεται εστρωσε. 


τους πήρα και για το port forwarding και το έλυσαν άμεσα (είχα διαβάσει για cgnat εδω) 
1η εντύπωση θετικότατη με την WIND μακάρι να πάμε έτσι!

----------


## GregoirX23

> χαιρετώ απο πάρκο Ακ.Πλάτωνος (τέρμα Τριπόλεως) με το καφάο της Wind στα 10μ απο την πολυκατοικία πως βλέπετε τα stats της γραμμής για 100άρα;





> Δεν είναι καλά εάν είναι τόσο κοντά η καμπίνα σου..
> και έχεις πολλά errors..
> 
> Στο όριο για να δουλεύει έστω η 100άρα..
> αν δεν σου βγάζει προβλήματα..
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να κοιτάξεις ότι είναι σε καλή κατάσταση η γραμμή στο κτήριο σου..


Tα crc δεν ήταν πολλά, αλλά από τα στατιστικά και το attenuation φαινόταν ότι κάτι πήγαινε λάθος με τη καλωδίωση..

- - - Updated - - -




> έκανα μερικές αλλαγές στην καλωδίωση και απ οτι φαίνεται εστρωσε. 
> 
> 
> τους πήρα και για το port forwarding και το έλυσαν άμεσα (είχα διαβάσει για cgnat εδω) 
> 1η εντύπωση θετικότατη με την WIND μακάρι να πάμε έτσι!


Αυτό θα πει βελτίωση, με attainable καμπάνα στα 300 κοντά... 
Όχι ότι θα δοθεί ποτέ τέτοιο πακέτο στο vdsl, δύσκολο... Αλλά λέμε τώρα...

----------


## Fiestanik

> έκανα μερικές αλλαγές στην καλωδίωση και απ οτι φαίνεται εστρωσε.


Αν επιτρέπεται τι αλλαγές έκανες;

----------


## LEF13

> Αν επιτρέπεται τι αλλαγές έκανες;


Λόγω 2 τηλεφωνικών συσκευών η εγκατάσταση απαιτούσε φίλτρα και splitter. Διαχώρισα απο τα καλώδια της κεντρικής πρίζας το ίντερνετ και έδωσα απευθείας απο 2 καλώδια στις τηλ. συσκευές όπου τις όδευσα στα phone 1 - phone 2 του router και απο την κεντρικη πρίζα το ιντερνετ απευθείας στο adsl του router.

----------


## Fiestanik

Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση!

----------


## MrGoose

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Έχουμε καμία νέα λίστα Lagspike;

----------


## Fiestanik

Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης κάνουν κάτι στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ (κομπρεσέρ κ.λπ).


Υ.Γ. Πώς γυρνάω την φωτογραφία σε πορτραίτο;

----------


## Iris07

Αφού δεν την άλλαξαν μάλλον καμιά αναβάθμιση στις ρεγκλέτες με τις βίδες..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Κρέοντος και Φοινίκης κάνουν κάτι στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ (κομπρεσέρ κ.λπ).
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Πώς γυρνάω την φωτογραφία σε πορτραίτο;


Όταν ανεβάζεις από κινητό, για κάποιον λόγο το site τα ανεβάζει έτσι...
Αν θες ανέβασέ την ξανά από υπολογιστή...

----------


## Serj7

Αλλάζουν την καμπίνα, γιατί η παλιά είναι ξηλωμενη κάτω στο έδαφος. Αυτό έχει κάποιο "θετικό" αποτέλεσμα προς εμάς;

----------


## Fiestanik

Ναι την έχουν βάλει στο πλάι και έχουν ρίξει τσιμέντο σε καλούπι στη θέση της παλιάς βάσης. 
Μάλλον για να είναι πιο ψηλά η "νέα";

----------


## Iris07

Καλό είναι που την αλλάζουν..
Γλυτώνεις τις σκουριασμένες επαφές της παλιάς, στις σύνδεσεις της γραμμής σου,
και τις βίδες..

Σε επίπεδο ADSL θα μπορούσες π.χ να δεις κάποια Mbps +

----------


## Fiestanik

Έχει έρθει και σε άλλον μήνυμα από Vodafone ότι "στις 14/11 από 7πμ μέχρι 5μμ θα εκτελεστούν εργασίες δικτύου στην περιοχή σας και πιθανώς να αντιμετωπίσετε προσωρινή απώλεια των υπηρεσιών σας";

----------


## Fiestanik

Τελικά την άλλαξαν την καμπίνα με άλλη ίδιου τύπου. Και νόμιζα ότι θα έβαζαν καμιά πιο καινούργια. ☹

----------


## Iris07

Εφόσων στην περιοχή τα έργα τα κάνει η Wind o ΟΤΕ αλλάζει τα παλιά καφάο του
με νεότερα του ιδίου τύπου..

δεν ανακατεύεται σε άλλα πράγματα. (VDSL ή FTTH)

----------


## Fiestanik

Α οκ. Δεν το ήξερα αυτό. 
Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## LagSpike

Παιδες καλησπερα, προς το παρον δεν εχω κανενα νεοτερο με τις λιστες

----------


## Fiestanik

Καλησπέρα,
Tα σφάλματα CRC σημαίνουν ότι κάτι γίνεται με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση;
Παίζει ρόλο που έχω μεγάλα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια από την κεντρική πρίζα προς το router;

----------


## Iris07

Έχεις χαμηλό Noise Margin στο Down..

Μπορεί να επηρεάζει και το μεγάλο καλώδιο από την πρίζα, την γραμμή..
αλλά μάλλον και η εξωτερική γραμμή σε ένα ποσοστό..

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το ρούτερ στην πρίζα με το μικρό καλώδιο της συσκευασίας να δεις τι γίνεται..

----------


## Fiestanik

Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο και θα δω τι γίνεται.
Αν είναι θα μιλήσω και με την τεχνική υποστήριξη της Vodafone, μήπως και στείλουν τεχνικό για μετρήσεις.

----------


## Iris07

Κάποια λίγα λάθη δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην γραμμή πάντως..
Η ταχύτητα σου είναι οκ όπως βλέπω..

Το Attainable είναι πάνω από τα όρια που πρέπει να έχεις για 100άρα..

Πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα της Wind ?

----------


## Fiestanik

Το σύνδεσα δίπλα στην πρίζα και αυτά είναι προς το παρόν τα στατιστικά:




Χοντρικά κάτω από τα 50 μέτρα πρέπει να είμαι.

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι ιδιαίτερα..
εάν δεν έχει κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα η υπόλοιπη γραμμή στο κτήριο..

Μάλλον στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ θα είναι το προβληματάκι..

Δεν νομίζω να ασχοληθεί η Vodafone ή ο OTE αφού δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα..  :Thinking: 
Ξέχνα το, το ζήτημα!  :Cool:

----------


## Fiestanik

Ναι αυτό παρατήρησα και γω.

Θα κάνω μια επικοινωνία με το τεχνικό τμήμα της Voda, έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων  :Smile: 

Μου φαίνεται ότι από τότε που άλλαξε ο ΟΤΕ την καμπίνα, έγινε χειρότερα η γραμμή.

----------


## MrGoose

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά ομάδα, πως είμαστε;
Έχουμε κάποιο νέο με τις καμπίνες;

----------


## spourgos2

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
Έχει κάποιος γείτονας εικόνα σχετικά με το τι επιλογές υπάρχουν για όσους είναι στην ΑΨΟΥ?
Ρωτώντας στην cosmote αναφορικά με τους διπλασιασμους ταχύτητας μου είπαν ότι αφορά μόνο όσους δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα για ftth και δε δικαιούμαι. Η ίδια η cosmote δε μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για ftth αλλά μου λένε να κάνω αίτηση. Υποδομή  υπάρχει μέχρι το καφαο μου μόνο για fttc και η wind έχει σταματήσει τις ftth δυο στενά ποιο πίσω και γενικώς δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχω κάποια safe επιλογή για να ξεκολλήσω από τη σάπια adsl.
Είμαι συνδεμένος στο καφαο Δράμας και αθανάτων νομιζω.
Υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα για τις διαθέσιμες επιλογες?

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά.
Στην Cosmote είσαι τώρα ?

Τσέκαρε για διαθεσιμότητα στην Wind που έκανε τα έργα εδώ, με διεύθυνση..
https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...otita-diktiou/

Μετά τσέκαρε για διαθεσιμότητα στην Cosmote εδώ :
https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...-cosmotetv.jsp

Εάν είσαι Cosmote τσέκαρε και με αριθμό και με διεύθυνση.. (μπορεί να δεις και διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα 2)
Τα 2 στοιχεία που είναι ίδια στους 2 παρόχους, αυτό και θα ισχύει πιστεύω.

Αν θες τσέκαρε και στην Vodafone, για 3η διασταύρωση.
https://www.vodafone.gr/eligibility/

----------


## spourgos2

Cosmote είμαι τώρα. 
Με διεύθυνση και οι 3 δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα για μέχρι 200 Mbps.
 Δεν έχει γίνει εντωμεταξύ κάποιο έργο μέχρι την πολυκατοικία, οπότε μιλάμε υποθέτω για fttc κι αν ο χαλκός είναι οκ μέχρι την πολυκατοικια,ίσως δω φως.
Μάλλον θα αρχίσω να ζαλίζω την cosmote πρωτα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου.

----------

